# Drag V: The Revenge



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

In a world....where employment is mostly tiresome....men....and women....are compelled...to visit.....THE DRAG!!!11! *screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaam*

Welcome to the most boring thread on urbans. 

Sequel to Fit the Fourth: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=281219

I has comissioned a lovely pic for this first post but it's not finished yet so here's the an holding image:







So: Morning gobshites! Is Friday Eve!  First complaint of the day - I don't seem to have any lighters at all in my possession


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

*And* I had to get up early cuz there was a note through the door saying the water is being turned off from 8am


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

Hehehe


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

((((biddlybee)))

Thanks for posting! *sobs* I was getting frighted that no one would


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

*gasp*

I'm shocked! And torn!

I heart the old dragging thread and wanted to stay there until, well, we was evicted or all sacked from our jobs for posting too much there 

BUT

I'm your girl innit, 5t3IIa.  So here I am, posting like the splitter I am!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

No no new threads are good. It shakes off the cobwebs...so more cobwebs can grow. Is a happy thing to have a new thread.

This is for everyone, not just me


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

You've got to remember I'm a bit old now 5t3IIa and I'm a bit of afraid of change.  I'm not the carefree, young hipster I like to make out 

But if you've think it's the right thing, then it must.  If it wasn't true, why would you bother knowing it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, exactly.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 20, 2009)

The Revenge is (used to be?) a gay club in Brighton, so this thread title has quite a different connotation to the intended one for me. This is not helped by that picture! 

Mine eyes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

I know Revenge. Had some good nights in there. Lotsa drugs really.

This is more a nod to JAWS 4: The Revenge. Does that help?


e1a: Though 'sharking' was a feature of both


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

I am up, dressed and ready to go. See how inspiring this new thread is?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

Morning usurpers


----------



## Fruitloop (Aug 20, 2009)

Bleurch. Early mornings will be banned come the revolution.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

*Badgers when he gets back from the weekend*

morning all


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

This new thread isn't very safe for work/discreet with all this cartoons giving away the fact I'm not working!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> This new thread isn't very safe for work/discreet with all this cartoons giving away the fact I'm not working!!!



No babe - must post MORE to get to page 2!

Same thing happened with the last one - and that was Badgers himself what done it


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No babe - must post MORE to get to page 2!



Yeah, we need to get rid of that weird homobadgerwolf thing


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *Badgers when he gets back from the weekend*
> 
> morning all



He's going to be so cross


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

fucks SAKE stella

I'm fucking hungover here you utter bitch - starting a new fucking thread and...and...shit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

He is not 

I has a link to where he said it was OK 

Hold on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm, can't find it


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah *ahem*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

_I am on holiday but will deal with all this when I return_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> _I am on holiday but will deal with all this when I return_



Oh come on


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He is not
> 
> I has a link to where he said it was OK
> 
> Hold on



no link


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> _I am on holiday but will deal with all this when I return_



Show trial, followed by public execution.

I'm heading back to the old thread, where it's safe


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, we need to get rid of that weird homobadgerwolf thing




Yeah! I'm not sure I like it either. It's a bit, well, odd 

Forgot to say earlier, but Morning All! Extra special welcome to occasional visit, Fruitloop 

I'm in a good mood for the 1st time all week - all hail awesome power of new thread


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

it seemed better organised last time, badgers handled the transition better, he set up a call centre to take calls and offer advice and support, this has been a real shock


<sniffs>

and we need more support


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'm heading back to the old thread, where it's safe



Pussy! Man Up!

I'm stopping here with the renegade mavericks.  

First I was afraid, I was petrified...


_*passes carbs, nurofen and full fat coke to soj*_


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it seemed better organised last time, badgers handled the transition better, he set up a call centre to take calls and offer advice and support, this has been a real shock
> 
> 
> <sniffs>
> ...




You wan' a cuddle Marts? A cup of strong sweet tea?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> Pussy! Man Up!
> 
> I'm stopping here with the renegade mavericks.
> 
> ...





I'm really just trying to irritate Stella as much as possible. It passes the time


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> You wan' a cuddle Marts? A cup of strong sweet tea?



yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> Yeah! I'm not sure I like it either. It's a bit, well, odd



Very!  It's gone now though


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Very!  It's gone now though



See! We've got a kindly, benevolent dictator, who listens to the little people 

Who's got your back 5t3IIa?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> See! We've got a kindly, benevolent dictator, who listens to the little people
> 
> Who's got your back 5t3IIa?



Someone's angling for the General Secretary of the Politbüro position


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2009)

Why new thread? Splitting large threads was a temporary measure from when the server was nearly full, there's no need any more.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

Revolution!!!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

This is the Age of Change, comrade!


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> yes




((marts & steaming sweet tea))


I'll be passing round credit card sized info thingies with a helpline number on them shortly.  I've gone to the consideration of making them out of strong, sturdy plastic so you'll be able to use them for chopping/racking up also.


This really is the thread that keeps giving


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Why new thread? Splitting large threads was a temporary measure from when the server was nearly full, there's no need any more.



Ask Stella!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> See! We've got a kindly, benevolent dictator, who listens to the little people



I suppose threatening to post the homobadgerwolf would encourage us to post more


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

It means a resetting of the prestigious thread postcount.

Nobody had a chance of catching up with Badgers and Stella on the last thread.


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Someone's angling for the General Secretary of the Politbüro position



That degree in political science, especially the module in political philosophy will not go to waste! 

_*hides copy of The Prince*_


Right! I've got to go to a meeting and DO WORK! Try to make it on your own for a little bit.

I believe in you guys!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> Right! I've got to go to a meeting and DO WORK!



Part timer


----------



## Yetman (Aug 20, 2009)

I am boycotting this thread in support of the big man himself. This sort of thing is an outrage and I wont stand for it.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> _*passes carbs, nurofen and full fat coke to soj*_



Full fat coke?

Ewwww!! Only diet coke has the power


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Why new thread? Splitting large threads was a temporary measure from when the server was nearly full, there's no need any more.



Badgers and I met in Granita last Wednesday week and made a deal after the 10k posts mark. 

I don't know if you follow this Crispy (fucking hell why would you? why would anyone?) but New Drag Threads are a Good Thing. We found that out last time. 

Is that OK?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2009)

What's going on!! My eyesight is already borked without double vision threads


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers and I met in Granita last Wednesday week and made a deal after the 10k posts mark.
> 
> I don't know if you follow this Crispy (fucking hell why would you? why would anyone?) but New Drag Threads are a Good Thing. We found that out last time.
> 
> Is that OK?



Heh.

You're Gordon to Badgers's Tony


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers and I met in Granita last Wednesday week and made a deal after the 10k posts mark.
> 
> I don't know if you follow this Crispy (fucking hell why would you? why would anyone?) but New Drag Threads are a Good Thing. We found that out last time.
> 
> Is that OK?


Couldn't care less!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers and I met in Granita last Wednesday week and made a deal after the 10k posts mark.
> 
> I don't know if you follow this Crispy (fucking hell why would you? why would anyone?) but New Drag Threads are a Good Thing. We found that out last time.
> 
> Is that OK?



*shines flashlight*

Yeah, but do you have any evidence that this conversation actually took place?

A video/audio recording or pics etc?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's going on!! My eyesight is already borked without double vision threads



Nothing's going on! You're here now, is fine, is all fine ((qoths))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *shines flashlight*
> 
> Yeah, but do you have any evidence that this conversation actually took place?
> 
> A video/audio recording or pics etc?



It will be written about down the ages.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

This is the Dragging Thread.

It has always been the Dragging Thread.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Heh.
> 
> You're Gordon to Badgers's Tony



Did Badgers renege on the deal?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay then...I think I feel safe now.

Last night I dreamt that marty had 11 children and one more on the way he was in all the papers and shit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Did Badgers renege on the deal?



He's not going to Beautiful Days - he's going on a lecture tour of second tier American Universities. Making millions! Of dollars! Hahah


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

___~


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

You know you work as a temp, stella?

How come no one has noticed that you don't actually do any work, and that the company is paying over the odds for an agency worker who does fuck all?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You know you work as a temp, stella?
> 
> How come no one has noticed that you don't actually do any work, and that the company is paying over the odds for an agency worker who does fuck all?



I do do work but it's bits here are there. Nothing regular. I am like the Red Adair of Word crises for people who refuse to learn how to make their tables line up or all their bullets the same shape.

Don't have a go at me


----------



## Yetman (Aug 20, 2009)

So, the festival I'm thinking of going to looks nice this weekend, weather not bad etc. So I buys these freakin tickets riiight. Now the weather suddenly changes to heavy rain all weekend. I am a curse on the festival.....me going merely ruins it for others. Rain follows me. I hate it. And I hate myself for bringing it with me everywhere. 

Hang on is this the rain thread? 

I cant even do this properly 

*kills self*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I do do work but it's bits here are there. Nothing regular. I am like the Red Adair of Word crises for people who refuse to learn how to make their tables line up or all their bullets the same shape.
> 
> Don't have a go at me



I wasn't having a go, I was idly wondering about it the other day, and remembered to ask you about it now.  It's just that I would know instantly if a temp working for me was actually doing much/any work.  

So is that what you do?  Admin support for formatting n that?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> So, the festival I'm thinking of going to looks nice this weekend, weather not bad etc. So I buys these freakin tickets riiight. Now the weather suddenly changes to heavy rain all weekend. I am a curse on the festival.....me going merely ruins it for others. Rain follows me. I hate it. And I hate myself for bringing it with me everywhere.
> 
> Hang on is this the rain thread?
> 
> ...



what festival is it?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2009)

There's a plugin that lets fast moving threads update in real time, new replies popping up as people make them. Would that make you chatterbox types happy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Change?


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

Harumph.

I've been working like a mofo hyping this thread, teasing people over and quite frankly being 53tIIa's BRICK.

Have I had any props/rewards yet? Have I f**k 

It's yesterday all over again.  She made promised to change, but here I am, give, give, giving whilst my emotional reservoir gets drained


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> Harumph.
> 
> I've been working like a mofo hyping this thread, teasing people over and quite frankly being 53tIIa's BRICK.
> 
> ...



*buys ten bag*


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I wasn't having a go, I was idly wondering about it the other day, and remembered to ask you about it now.  It's just that I would know instantly if a temp working for me was actually doing much/any work.
> 
> So is that what you do?  Admin support for formatting n that?



Well, I assume your temps have lots to do! Check this, update that, answer the fone, fill in stuff, regular tasks to do everyday. It would soon become clear if they never asnwered the fone for example or never updated the thing.

But for me: on Monday I got emails from X to help with creating a report which I did immediately. Yesterday I got A SINGLE SOLITARY EMAIL about booking something. I have a couple of forms to update in my inbox but there's no rush. My fone never rings.


----------



## prunus (Aug 20, 2009)

Ring Ring!

Hello, I have a Toffee Crisp.

That is all.

Bye!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


>



I'm sorry. I meant I was buying a teb bag of _love_ like you were getting me hooked on yesterday


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Okay then...I think I feel safe now.
> 
> Last night I dreamt that marty had 11 children and one more on the way he was in all the papers and shit



I am very fertile (well I was when my little boys were tested about 15 years ago)


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh.

Good! 

Both of these threads are struggling without Badgers.  Have we made a terrible mistake thinking we could manage without him? 

Sorry! Am full of self doubt.  It's the curse of being a girl...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

is this thread established yet ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2009)

I bought some earrings yesterday - put them on today and ... have already lost one 

I know they were only £1.00 in the sale but still. I Like them


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know Marts.

I feeling a bit anxious and I'm pretty much the hype gal/5t3IIa's lackey...eep!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

It would be if pigtails paid attention and posted in this one  She's making soj waver


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Look: I am not trying to be all dictatorish and that - I though it was generally accepted, in a lol-lol-de-lol  fashion, that I was going to be the wanker and start a new thread as soon as Badgers went away. 

I'll be absolutely gutted if you all reject me but I expect I'll get over it.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

This thread is still in its early days, finding its feet.

Like a newborn Bambi 

Give it time and it'll be bouncing around with its best friend Thumper, and looking pretty, any day now. 
Today Urban75, tomorrow advertising crap drinks in tiny bottles.



Unfortunately this does mean that Stella is the cruel hunter that shot the previous thread / its mother


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, I assume your temps have lots to do! Check this, update that, answer the fone, fill in stuff, regular tasks to do everyday. It would soon become clear if they never asnwered the fone for example or never updated the thing.
> 
> But for me: on Monday I got emails from X to help with creating a report which I did immediately. Yesterday I got A SINGLE SOLITARY EMAIL about booking something. I have a couple of forms to update in my inbox but there's no rush. My fone never rings.



I never use temps tbh.  The agencies charge too much.  I have thought about using temps - but like you say, there WOULD be plenty of work for them, cos I wouldn't spend all that money for someone to do a few jobs that a full timer could fit in


----------



## Yetman (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> what festival is it?



The green man. Its all going tits up again after I got excited about it all going smoothly 

FOCK


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> The green man. Its all going tits up again after I got excited about it all going smoothly
> 
> FOCK



Oh just take yer poncho and wellies and go and fucking party, you big girls blouse


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I never use temps tbh.  The agencies charge too much.  I have thought about using temps - but like you say, there WOULD be plenty of work for them, cos I wouldn't spend all that money for someone to do a few jobs that a full timer could fit in



I'm in a huuuge organisation in Central London so it's a little bit different. If I was in a small org in zone 2 then I'd be all over the jobs like a rash.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm in a *huuuge organisation* in Central London so it's a little bit different. If I was in a small org in zone 2 then I'd be all over the jobs like a rash.



Yeh, guessed as much - big companies are excellent at spending lots of money


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

In other news, I would like to eat my fucking lunch without getting up and down at the twatting door every 2 minutes


FUCK OFF


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> This thread is still in its early days, finding its feet.
> 
> Like a newborn Bambi
> 
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, guessed as much - big companies are excellent at spending lots of money



It's also a government department


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm here, and on board!

Apols for my earlier wavering - my blood sugar/caffiene levels were low.

Hope this temporary blip won't overshadow my earlier sterling efforts

_*passes a free bag to stells*_

In proppa dragging news: I've got lots on today, but almost fun stuff, putting goodies bags together for my new trainees 

On the downside, my favourite person at work is in one of her manic phases and is being loud, irritablem hyperactive and has a laugh/screech that chills my very bones on days like this.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Are they better when they're crashing? Tell the story properly!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

what's in the goodie bag?


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

I will answer both your questions shortly.

First lunch with the mentalist!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> I will answer both your questions shortly.
> 
> First lunch with the mentalist!









enjoy lunch!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> enjoy lunch!



Have you ever watch that prog? Is it any good? What is it like? About the only thing I can bear to watch on telly at the mo is...is...uhm, wait? I like that...the one about the...no, nope can't think of one thing


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you ever watch that prog? Is it any good? What is it like? About the only thing I can bear to watch on telly at the mo is...is...uhm, wait? I like that...the one about the...no, nope can't think of one thing



i keep seeing clips, they are on ALL THE TIME! but haven't watched it yet, it annoys me when I think a CSI is on, and he appears


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i keep seeing clips, they are on ALL THE TIME! but haven't watched it yet, it annoys me when I think a CSI is on, and he appears



Oh man I am even sick of CSI! NY was the last one I could bear and now it's just stupid. Oh - actually the Law and Order with Mr Big in it is the thing I can bear at the mo. Just because it's relatively new to the UK freeview chans.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Noes, CSI backlash!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah fuck it. Couldn't even be arsed to watch a DVD last night. Went to bed early and plotted this thread


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah fuck it. Couldn't even be arsed to watch a DVD last night. Went to bed early and plotted this thread



there was a good van damme film on last night, yes *good*, he played himself, and was rather good at it, JCVD, very good film, even though it's all in foreign


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

_Post 100_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Post 100



 You bastard! Go to that fucking festival and HAVE FUN!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

It's gone a bit quiet since we hit 100


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

*chastened*


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm here 

And lovin' this thread, blates 

Seriously though Stells, watch Foggerz...


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'm here
> 
> And lovin' this thread, blates
> 
> Seriously though Stells, watch Foggerz...





I doubt pootle's commitment to the Glorious Revolution.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

Day one on the new Drag thread, 1:50pm....

*sigh*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

No denoucing! Omg!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i keep seeing clips, they are on ALL THE TIME! but haven't watched it yet, it annoys me when I think a CSI is on, and he appears


I'm annoyed that I've seen most of the CSI's that come on!

I'm even more annoyed our telly broke yesterday 

Wasn't that mentalist in baywatch?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm annoyed that I've seen most of the CSI's that come on!
> 
> I'm even more annoyed our telly broke yesterday
> 
> Wasn't that mentalist in baywatch?



not sure if he was tbh, looks like he might have been


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No denoucing! Omg!



I was announcing, not denouncing! 

*sigh*


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> not sure if he was tbh, looks like he might have been


I just looked... Heartbreak High


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0048932/

no baywatch on his cv


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0048932/
> 
> no baywatch on his cv



But then again, I wouldn't put Baywatch on my CV.

If I'd been on it, like.

Which I've not


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I was announcing, not denouncing!
> 
> *sigh*



Soz, was reffing Foggerz post just above yours.


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I doubt pootle's commitment to the Glorious Revolution.



*gasp*

look at all the work I did earlier in the thread, aiding the transistion and the work I did on the _other_ thread tempting people over.

Ooh.  You've changed.  At least I'm not inciting unrest amongst the comrades!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> *gasp*
> 
> look at all the work I did earlier in the thread, aiding the transistion and the work I did on the _other_ thread tempting people over.
> 
> Ooh.  You've changed.  At least I'm not inciting unrest amongst the comrades!



We are all aware of my central role in the Glorious Fifth Drag Revolution.

And while we've all heard Comrade Pootle claiming to be part of it, "aiding the transition" and "tempting people over", any comrade with half a brain will be aware that during the revolution, she was nowhere to be seen 

A few hours in Stasi custody and I've no doubt she will be confessing to all her crimes, as well as plenty that she couldn't possibly have committed 

Hail Drag V! *salutes*


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Drinks later Fogs?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Drinks later Fogs?



Glorious drinks?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

Are afternoon naps allowed under the glorious new regime?  I could do with one, possible with some of these stickers too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Glorious drinks?



Yes, like totally glorious.



neonwilderness said:


> Are afternoon naps allowed under the glorious new regime?  I could do with one, possible with some of these stickers too



All is allowed. As long as it's in _this_ thread basically you can go for it.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, like totally glorious.



Can't say no to that 

Half-five or so sound good?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> All is allowed. As long as it's in _this_ thread basically you can go for it.



zzzzzz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Can't say no to that
> 
> Half-five or so sound good?



*ding* is cocktail hour 

I went there on Monday and chatted to the landlady! Her name is Gill! I must remember this for Pub Regular Points


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> zzzzzz



Lol soz - just looked at that link  Prunus can spend less time in the disabled's lavs with them.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *ding* is cocktail hour
> 
> I went *there* on Monday and chatted to the landlady! Her name is Gill! I must remember this for Pub Regular Points



There? Where?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> There? Where?



The place. Not the big place - the little place near the big place.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The place. Not the big place - the little place near the big place.



The place where we've been several times?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> The place where we've been several times?



Yah, that place. Isn't that the place we're going this eve? Cuz I was just going to be sitting in the back, smoking and  waiting, with no more said tbh.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

lazy posties  just got a HUGE amount of post which made my heart sink, as my assistant off this week, went through it and 90% was for the block upstairs, it would have been easier for postie to deliver it there, rather then dumping it here

just took it upstairs, they won't thank me for it though


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yah, that place. Isn't that the place we're going this eve? Cuz I was just going to be sitting in the back, smoking and  waiting, with no more said tbh.



Coolcool - see you there


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Lol soz - just looked at that link  Prunus can spend less time in the disabled's lavs with them.









This photo is freaking me out a bit, he looks like Kif out of Futurama


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> lazy posties  just got a HUGE amount of post which made my heart sink, as my assistant off this week, went through it and 90% was for the block upstairs, it would have been easier for postie to deliver it there, rather then dumping it here
> 
> just took it upstairs, they won't thank me for it though



At least you don't have to deal with it


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

So am I off to the gulag or what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> So am I off to the gulag or what?



I don't know. Do you want to be?


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> And while we've all heard Comrade Pootle claiming to be part of it, "aiding the transition" and "tempting people over", any comrade with half a brain will be aware that during the revolution, she was nowhere to be seen



wtf?! WTF! Nowhere to be seen?!

I was the 2nd person who isn't 53tIIa to post here and voice my support.

See also:



pootle said:


> Pussy! Man Up!
> 
> I'm stopping here with the renegade mavericks.
> 
> ...




AND



pootle said:


> You wan' a cuddle Marts? A cup of strong sweet tea?



AND



pootle said:


> ((marts & steaming sweet tea))
> 
> 
> I'll be passing round credit card sized info thingies with a helpline number on them shortly.  I've gone to the consideration of making them out of strong, sturdy plastic so you'll be able to use them for chopping/racking up also.
> ...



And I haven't even started to mention my work on the other thread luring people over.     I can't believe I'm being held up as a rogue element!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Alright alright! Hai Command will see you at the gulag (that place) at 1730BST!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> wtf?! WTF! Nowhere to be seen?!
> 
> I was the 2nd person who isn't 53tIIa to post here and voice my support.
> 
> ...



Who said anything about rogue elements?

Damned by your own words


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

I am suspicious of paranoia tbh


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

*cries*

I feel like I'm a Franz Kakfa novel


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> *cries*
> 
> I feel like I'm a Franz Kakfa novel


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> *cries*
> 
> I feel like I'm a Franz Kakfa novel



You have done nothing but good things and your leader loves you.















atm


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

If I had any photoshop skills at all, I'd stick Stella's face onto Uncle Joe


----------



## Yetman (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh just take yer poncho and wellies and go and fucking party, you big girls blouse



I like a nice dry ground to sit on while getting my mash on and my face off. I havent been to a rainless festival since about 2002. It follows me and ITS NOT ON


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I like a nice dry ground to sit on while getting my mash on and my face off. I havent been to a rainless festival since about 2002. It follows me and ITS NOT ON



Yetters, once again speaks the truth.  

I've been totally mashed in the sunshine at 2 of the 3 festivals I've been too this year 

And mashed at the utterly wet one though too, obvs.


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Alright alright! Hai Command will see you at the gulag (that place) at 1730BST!




No can do.  No рубль


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

pootle said:


> No can do.  No рубль



Poor gregor. I can shout pint


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor gregor. I can shout pint



Ditto.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2009)

Usurper! Splitter! etc! @stella!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Usurper! Splitter! etc! @stella!



4 posts in the last one and 1 so far in this? Welcome back to my bosom comrade


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Comrades!

Am prob going to be working late as I haven't put goodie bags together yet and they absolutely have to be done today 

Should stop fannying about the internet really and getting excited about the Best Party Evar and then I might be able to come out.

will have fag first, and then get cracking!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

You know where we'll be


----------



## Pip (Aug 20, 2009)

Ohhh, now I understand. I thought I was just being shunned


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

it's stella's divide and rule thread


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

approaching the end of Friday eve, this thread seems to have established himself , or am i being premature like ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> approaching the end of Friday eve, this thread seems to have established himself



I've redacted your post for you. You don't mind, do you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> it's stella's divide and rule thread




If he'd just cock off and have fun and forget about this


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> If he'd just cock off and have fun and forget about this





hmm...something coming into my head...tango...takes two...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've redacted your post for you. You don't mind, do you?



i'd probably mind if I knew what you meant


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'd probably mind if I knew what you meant



Edited...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I like a nice dry ground to sit on while getting my mash on and my face off. I havent been to a rainless festival since about 2002. It follows me and ITS NOT ON



Well don't we all darling, but you can't control the weather.  Better to be moist and happy than wet and sulking.  Just take more drugs, and find big communal tents to sit in!


----------



## Yetman (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well don't we all darling, but you can't control the weather.  Better to be moist and happy than wet and sulking.  Just take more drugs, and find big communal tents to sit in!



Gazebo is in hand, as is big umberella and wellies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Come and have your massive poo here soj. I need the business.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

1. 


Er, perhaps not


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2009)

I have just come back from the ladies and someone in the gents next door was letting off the hugest and longest fart 

It went on and on like a siren - they should use it when aliens land or summat!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Why on why oh why are they so funny?  What evolutionary need does this serve?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just come back from the ladies and someone in the gents next door was letting off the hugest and longest fart
> 
> It went on and on like a siren - they should use it when aliens land or summat!



Reminds me of the Security Manager in an old job I had.

He was morbidly obese and on some medication that stopped his body absorbing any fat.

Violent farts, both in volume and pungency. He'd regularly leave the toilets unusable for over an hour.

He once spent his lunch hour having a farting competition with another senior manager.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Reminds me of the Security Manager in an old job I had.
> 
> He was morbidly obese and on some medication that stopped his body absorbing any fat.
> 
> ...



That is both  and


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is both  and



It was the worst job I've ever had, by far.

Combine that with loathsome, incompetent management; the most tedious day's work in the world; Heart FM played all day every day.

It's no surprise it left me feeling suicidal


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2009)

fogbat said:


> It was the worst job I've ever had, by far.
> 
> Combine that with loathsome, incompetent management; the most tedious day's work in the world; Heart FM played all day every day.
> 
> It's no surprise it left me feeling suicidal



(((fogbat)))

Right - off home for me, laters y'all


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Gazebo is in hand, as is big umberella and wellies



I went to a bbq last weekend, and was suggesting that the chick whose house it was gets a gazebo in case it rained.

But the fucking word fell out my head, and all I could think of was 'a tent on stilts' 

Brolly?  At a festy?  Are you quite mad?  You'll have people's eyes out, swaying round, off your tits


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

*waves*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Come and have your massive poo here soj. I need the business.



S'gone back up now stells, sorry mate


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> S'gone back up now stells, sorry mate



Pop in later for it


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pop in later for it



I'll be at home, in the comfort (and isolation) of my own toilette in 25 minutes, spliff in hand, giving it what for


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'll be at home, in the comfort (and isolation) of my own toilette in 25 minutes, spliff in hand, giving it what for



Can you post from your fone?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> S'gone back up now stells, sorry mate









you can poo, spliff it, and drive home, all at the same time!!!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you can poo, spliff it, and drive home, all at the same time!!!



Heh

Nah - I can multitask like a mad woman, but I cain't shit and drive at the same time


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can you post from your fone?



I'll be too busy shitting and spliffing

Stop it, I'm laughing my fucking head off on reception here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Heh
> 
> Nah - I can multitask like a mad woman, but I cain't shit and drive at the same time



Come on now: have you ever really tried?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Come on now: have you ever really tried?



I honestly haven't, no

It's bad enough having to lift a cheek to fart whilst driving.  I like to void my mind at the same time as my bowels   Then I'd crash, and end up dying covered in my own shit

Not very ladylike, is it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

I clock off in 18 minutes...for the weekend and come back in on Tuesday. 

Happens every week but I still enjoy it...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

No suppose not. OK you don't have to


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I clock off in 18 minutes...for the weekend and come back in on Tuesday.



Have a nice day, or two, or *counts* three!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I clock off in 18 minutes...for the weekend and come back in on Tuesday.
> 
> Happens every week but I still enjoy it...



Let me see that timesheet


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Let me see that timesheet


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Have a nice day, or two, or *counts* three!



Four soj!


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

"tent on sticks" 

neaggh! I'm making badges.  BADGES! I've got an assistant! I shouldn't be doing numpty stuff like this, why isn't my assistant doing it? 


Oh yeah, cos I spend way too long faffing about on the internet instead of managing my work/assistant's time and now she's gone home and this has to be done TONIGHT and now I've run out of badges *cries*

There's a lesson here, fo'shure.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Hard lessons. To hard for me.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Four soj!



I'm numerically dyslexic, fucking disablist


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

fuck me, i go away for the avvie and you lot clock 200 posts without breaking sweat....impressive stuff chaps/chapesses


----------



## fogbat (Aug 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck me, i go away for the avvie and you lot clock 200 posts without breaking sweat....impressive stuff chaps/chapesses



This thread has legs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 20, 2009)

Shapley pins *wolf whistles*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm on the 5.48 ,no one has shat on the train, *this* is a good day to 
travel


----------



## pootle (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm done in.

I need to get up well early tomorrow as well as I need to be at a different site althogether 30 mins before I am usually at my desk.

RUBBISH!

I'm going home


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2009)

hooray!!! first late night post on new dragging thread....



that's fucking sad actually.....


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

*yawn*

Morning drag slags! 

It's going to be a very long day for me.  Need to leave the house sharpish and get to work by 8am at the latest.  Will then be traipsing to Guy's Hospital back to work in Russell Square and then later back out again to St Thomas' and will be finished at fack knows what time.

Boo! You kids have a better day than me! It's been a hella long week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Makes the weekend all the sweeter 

I am sick to def of this week tbf


----------



## Numbers (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Makes the weekend all the sweeter
> 
> I am sick to def of this week tbf


Me too, I've been on a shit shift and it's quiet in the evening so time tends to take it's time.

But, after today it's 20 days before I return to work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Post 200


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Me too, I've been on a shit shift and it's quiet in the evening so time tends to take it's time.
> 
> But, after today it's 20 days before I return to work



20 days  Whatcha doing? Where ya going?


----------



## Numbers (Aug 21, 2009)

Greece for 2 weeks, from Tuesday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2009)

Get today out the way and I have *four *days off.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Four days! W00t!

Look though http://www.flickr.com/photos/38541138@N00/282422845/  remember dat?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

Today is the first of my four day off too.....worth getting out of bed for!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

You're confusing me - it's Bank Holiday next week, right?


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Four days! W00t!
> 
> Look though http://www.flickr.com/photos/38541138@N00/282422845/  remember dat?



Oh don't. I somehow ended up on the net looking at property to buy on Caye Caulker the other day. 200 grand or so gets you a condo with an open air jacuzzi. It's like my lottery-winning fantasy to live there. And I don't even do the lottery.


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're confusing me - it's Bank Holiday next week, right?



I'm on weird hours for the next couple of weeks. Monday, Tuesday off, then got to work Thurs, Fri and Sat mad but then I get Sun Mon and Tuesday off.

Depending on how you look at it, it's either two nice short weeks  or a fortnight off that's been rudely interrupted.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

NVP said:


> Oh don't. I somehow ended up on the net looking at property to buy on Caye Caulker the other day. 200 grand or so gets you a condo with an open air jacuzzi. It's like my lottery-winning fantasy to live there. And I don't even do the lottery.



What side though? THat leeward side was like walking into a sauna 

Did you meet the painter chap? Nelson?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're confusing me - it's Bank Holiday next week, right?



I don't work fridays and Mondays stella, every week is bank holiday for me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Bastard, frankly


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bastard, frankly



Yeah, yeah but I study and do community projects...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Uh-huh.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Uh-huh.



Not impressed?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes I am very impressed that you are A Good Person what does Work In The Community.

But never forget - last friday you were on that other stupid thread boasting about running a bath and painting your toenails


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes I am very impressed that you are A Good Person what does Work In The Community.
> 
> But never forget - last friday you were on that other stupid thread *boasting about running a bath and painting your toenails*



I have to fit that stuff in too stella! Community workers have to look their best and not smell bad! 

Imagine me trying to engage with the community smelling like I just left the gym....and if you had my manky toe nails you'd paint them too.



*runs






....bubble bath


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes I am very impressed that you are A Good Person what does Work In The Community.
> 
> But never forget - last friday you were on that other stupid thread boasting about running a bath and painting your toenails


not that you're keeping tabs of course


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> not that you're keeping tabs of course



I accidentally remember the stuff that enrages me


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I accidentally remember the stuff that enrages me


what a bleak and feud-filled world you must live in


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what a bleak and feud-filled world you must live in



*chokes laughing*

Takes one to know one!

*chokesagain*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

I say....


What colour nail polish shall I use today?

Choices are green or blue......


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *chokes laughing*
> 
> Takes one to know one!
> 
> *chokesagain*


i'm alright jack


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 21, 2009)

Morning. 

Annoying boss is working from home today, so I should have day of relative peace and quiet


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Morning people of the drag, got the 7.58!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

MORNING fucking new guard 


Rutita - green, deffo


Well, anyway, that shit I was dying for...never came off the way it was supposed to.  Got home, made spliff, sat on bog waiting for sweet release, and nothing! Zilch, zero, nada - no fucking shit 

Felt really cheated


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I say....
> 
> 
> What colour nail polish shall I use today?
> ...


I asked an important question, all I wanted was a little help...



sojourner said:


> Rutita - green, deffo


Too late soj...but thank you for at least responding to me.
I decided on both


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Nah, that just looks shit Rutita 

You have the toes of a 12 year old now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nah, that just looks shit Rutita [


 ....not my fault, I asked for help, but did I get it???



> You have the toes of a 12 year old now



I am 12....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I am 12....



Mentally, yeh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Mentally, yeh



Meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! 

 Heh!

*admires toenails*


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

Morning all.

My colleague, sitting opposite me, has just come into the office with a toasty hot cheese and ham croissant.

Now I will have to go and get one, too


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

___~~


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, yeah but what about my toesssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah, yeah but what about my toesssssssssssssssssssssss!



I prefer the green


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I prefer the green



Soj and five of my toenails agree with you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

I like green best. Is my colour.

I just got in lol


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I like green best. Is my colour.
> 
> I just got in lol



I was in at 8.55!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Morning all.
> 
> My colleague, sitting opposite me, has just come into the office with a toasty hot cheese and ham croissant.
> 
> Now I will have to go and get one, too



Steal theirs! Then strap them into their chair and eat it in front of them while shouting "Ooooh this is SO nice. You'd have really enjoyed this" and spraying bits of croissant over them. It's the only way!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I was in at 8.55!



How did you manage that? 

I've lost the wil to live at this gig (finishes next Thurs bored bored bored) and am knackered all day with laziness and can't get out of bed in the am


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How did you manage that?
> 
> I've lost the wil to live at this gig (finishes next Thurs bored bored bored) and am knackered all day with laziness and can't get out of bed in the am



got the 7.58 instead of the 8.10, i had time to loll about outside Finchley Road station, having a fag, buying a paper, and buying a coffee (£1.65) and still got to the office at 8.55


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Steal theirs! Then strap them into their chair and eat it in front of them while shouting "Ooooh this is SO nice. You'd have really enjoyed this" and spraying bits of croissant over them. It's the only way!



That would be very rude


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How did you manage that?
> 
> I've lost the wil to live at this gig (finishes next Thurs bored bored bored) and am knackered all day with laziness and can't get out of bed in the am



I have a job for you. 

http://www.ucl.ac.uk/hr/vacancies/adverts/BO11.html

You'd be laughing in this job.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How did you manage that?
> 
> I've lost the wil to live at this gig (finishes next Thurs bored bored bored) and am knackered all day with laziness and can't get out of bed in the am



oh, and have you got a new gig yet?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd like to point out that, after Stella, who's clearly dominating this thread, I am Number 2 Poster.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I have a job for you.
> 
> http://www.ucl.ac.uk/hr/vacancies/adverts/BO11.html
> 
> You'd be laughing in this job.



Are you being funny? Me? A PA? Giving a shit about what _someone else_ does all day?

Does not suit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you being funny? Me? A PA? Giving a shit about what _someone else_ does all day?
> 
> Does not suit



I know what you mean but the job is a piece of piss for the money and the benefits.

It is part time and will pay well enough to support you and your radio interests.

I'm trying to help.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

i was watching that benefit buster thing last night, I know, @me 

it was an awful show


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I know what you mean but the job is a piece of piss for the money and the benefits.
> 
> It is part time and will pay well enough to support you and your radio interests.
> 
> I'm trying to help.




*clicks link again and actually reads it this time*


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I know what you mean but the job is a piece of piss for the money and the benefits.
> 
> It is part time and will pay well enough to support you and your radio interests.
> 
> I'm trying to help.



Aye - look at the pay scale. You could work part time and still have plenty moneys


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

jeeze we are suddenly on forum topic, education and *Employment*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


> That would be very rude



Yeah but fun!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *clicks link again and actually reads it this time*





fogbat said:


> Aye - look at the pay scale. You could work part time and still have plenty moneys



Exactly. I am temping at UCL at the moment. It's a doddle. Once you get a rep within any department the permanant job prospects blossom.

Get your foot in the door with the skills stella has, and she'll be laughing.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

*still* waiting for CRB check to be done, I'm blaming the  posties


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *still* waiting for CRB check to be done, I'm blaming the  posties



That, or they've _found something_


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Fucking hell, that job looks well alright Rutita!  Nice bloody pay (even on pro rata) and great hours!  

I'd go for that if it was round here.  I don't mind PAing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

OK. THANK YOU RUTITA YOU ARE GREAT!

But...pro rata on the bottom of that grade is only £18,500 or something 

And tbh the words: *This will involve diary management, travel arrangements, organising and minuting committee meetings, Human Resources duties, financial duties and responsibility for all external communication from the Dean's office. * make me feel a bit sick in my tummy 

But keep linking! I feel about 12% more inspired than I have done for ages


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


> That, or they've _found something_



I was fitted up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


> That, or they've _found something_



Probably the 11 children I dreamt, the other day, that Marty had


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Probably the 11 children I dreamt, the other day, that Marty had



I set them all off to work in the mines


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fucking hell, that job looks well alright Rutita!  Nice bloody pay (even on pro rata) and great hours!
> 
> I'd go for that if it was round here.  I don't mind PAing



I have applied for it. I hate office jobs but I need a decent paid job whilst I complete my counsellor training (another two years). A dean's office is slightly stuffy but the work is easy!!!!

I wouldn't mind losing out to stella though.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I have applied for it. I hate office jobs but I need a decent paid job whilst I complete my counsellor training (another two years). A dean's office is slightly stuffy but the work is easy!!!!
> 
> I wouldn't mind losing out to stella though.



you should wrestle for it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Books mud!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK. THANK YOU RUTITA YOU ARE GREAT!
> 
> But...pro rata on the bottom of that grade is only £18,500 or something
> 
> And tbh the words: *This will involve diary management, travel arrangements, organising and minuting committee meetings, Human Resources duties, financial duties and responsibility for all external communication from the Dean's office. * make me feel a bit sick in my tummy



Which actually means making a few calls, booking some tickets, petty cash, inputing office's finances on a database, writing a few letters and using an electronic diary....maybe even interviewing and shortlisting for other employees...piece of pisssssssssssssssss

You would not get the bottom of the scale as you have tons of experience and skills!



> But keep linking! I feel about 12% more inspired than I have done for ages


 Well that's something...I feel 12% happier too!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

*is printing app form for scribbling on*

*sighs deeply*

*is the very definition of an ungrateful wanker*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Which actually means making a few calls, booking some tickets, petty cash, inputing office's finances on a database, writing a few letters and using an electronic diary....maybe even interviewing and shortlisting for other employees...piece of pisssssssssssssssss
> Well that's something...I feel 12% happier too!



Come here for a squeeze! ((((rutita))))


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Come here for a squeeze! ((((rutita))))



Try this one... 
https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engi...3OCZvd25lcnR5cGU9ZmFpciZwb3N0aW5nX2NvZGU9MjI0


----------



## Numbers (Aug 21, 2009)

Stupid Noon starts  I do be ready from bloody early, the house is already clean so nothing to do 'cept nothing and relaxing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Try this one...
> https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engi...3OCZvd25lcnR5cGU9ZmFpciZwb3N0aW5nX2NvZGU9MjI0



Has no degree *ahem*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Stupid Noon starts  I do be ready from bloody early, the house is already clean so nothing to do 'cept nothing and relaxing



Yeah but next week you are on holiday in Greece...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has no degree *ahem*



So what...you have bags of experience/skills which is what they WANT actually and can talk you way into that job.

Don't take that description literally. Go for it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh god OK


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god OK



 I'm sorry, but you know i'm right. I will not hear your excuses.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> So what...you have bags of experience/skills which is what they WANT actually and can talk you way into that job.
> 
> Don't take that description literally. Go for it!



Darling, have you got a link for the Job Reference for the PA gig?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Darling, have you got a link for the Job Reference for the PA gig?



I found the job here:

http://www.ucl.ac.uk/hr/vacancies/adverts/job-list.html


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am sick to def of this week tbf



Me too!

Well I was here at 8am, and then dashed of to London Bridge. 

Interesting start to the day - I got lost in an Anatomy Museum  and then yelled at my a film crew as I was standing in the way of Sean Bean's BMW 

Back at my facking desk now though. Boo! Only working 2 days next week though, woo!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's one at Metropolitan Uni:

https://erec.londonmet.ac.uk/sap(bD...0QTdGNTIyM0M2OTcwODk3RTEwMDAwMDA4QzYxQzkwOA==



> *Your name is Stella *and you will have excellent organisational skills (particularly in
> organising meetings and diary management). You will also have
> significant experience of information and office management. Good
> communication and administration skills are key areas within this role
> ...



That's uncanny!


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

PS -Stells, my place is taking more people on again - check the website, innit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you see Sean Bean? I never noticed he was sexy til quite recently.


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes. And he's v sexy.  Aged nicely and is all rugged an' that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the accent. All flat and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

Is stella filling in application forms right now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

BORED!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Is stella filling in application forms right now?



I am



QueenOfGoths said:


> BORED!!



Eat a biscuit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> BORED!!



I am job finding today...want a new job?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am
> 
> 
> 
> *Eat a biscuit*



I haven't got any

*folds arms and sulks*

If fogbat had stolen that ham and chesse croissant earlier he could have given me half


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

morning all. i've done the press cuttings this morning as the press person is away. benefit busters was the main story today, with hayley and her hair the subject of much discussion. got no emails so can't do any other work, so listening to cricket on tms atmo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all. i've done the press cuttings this morning as the press person is away. benefit busters was the main story today, with hayley and her hair the subject of much discussion. got no emails so can't do any other work, so listening to cricket on tms atmo



Yah man. The hair and the teefs and the make-up. It's too easy to point and laugh at all that.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I haven't got any
> 
> *folds arms and sulks*
> 
> If fogbat had stolen that ham and chesse croissant earlier he could have given me half



I went out and bought my own not five minutes ago.

I'm afraid it is no longer available, however.

*brushes away pastry crumbs*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Counts minutes til 12


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

england all out 332, not bad all things considered.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> england all out 332, not bad all things considered.



What cakes did they have?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

*interesting cricket stat!*



Paulie Tandoori said:


> england all out 332, not bad all things considered.



harmison has a batting average of 131 at the Oval!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

listening to TMS

the aussie bowling figures being read out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I went out and bought my own not five minutes ago.
> 
> I'm afraid it is no longer available, however.
> 
> *brushes away pastry crumbs*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What cakes did they have?



no cakes yet

they are just jawing between the end of the england innings and the australians coming out to hit 600 odd


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

aussies now batting


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pussies now batting



Who?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Who?



hopefully they will bat like pussies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Stella: Hates statements of suitability


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

Not only is the newbie eating a packet of Walker's crisps he is also on the Walker's Website.

I admire his dedication


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Which flavour?

What is he doing and looking at?

Wtf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Which flavour?
> 
> What is he doing and looking at?
> 
> Wtf



Looked like Roast Chicken to me (yellow packet)

He seemed to be perusing the Walkers Max range and then playing a game that was on there


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not only is the newbie eating a packet of Walker's crisps he is also on the Walker's Website.
> 
> I admire his dedication




Brilliant! I'm utterly failing to do anywork today, despite promising myself I would try harder at work.  Still, I've already made one major life change type thing today, don't want to overdo, it, eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Brilliant! I'm utterly failing to do anywork today, despite promising myself I would try harder at work.  Still, I've already made one major life change type thing today, don't want to overdo, it, eh?



What - not drunk any beer yet today?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> I've already made one major life change type thing today, don't want to overdo, it, eh?



What's that?  

I have been doing work on and off - be glad when I'm off this friggin desk.


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope! Not a drop.

I'm doing really well, ain't I?

*proud*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

What's for lunch soj?

18 mins late, mine is


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What's that?
> 
> I have been doing work on and off - be glad when I'm off this friggin desk.



I'm bored of being butters so am knocking the booze, crisps, cake and cheese on the head for a bit, for a fortnight initially.

Might not sound like very long but I don't know anyone who loves the cake like me, and I'm planning on not drinking at two very big nights coming up!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm stuffed, just finished an early lunch from the cafe round the corner.  Now I just need to look vaguely busy until half 4


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm stuffed, just finished an early lunch from the cafe round the corner.  Now I just need to look vaguely busy until half 4



What did you haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave? I am starving and can't be arsed to go to the canteen


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 21, 2009)

Chicken tikka wrap, chips, salad and a coke.  For the bargain price of £3.50.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Chicken tikka wrap, chips, salad and a coke.  For the bargain price of £3.50.



Yes mate


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

got to go to the bank at lunch time, and then decide on foodage


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

I am too lazy to go and get lunch 

This non-job is _killing_ me


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What's for lunch soj?
> 
> 18 mins late, mine is



I had a saussie and runny egg barm with brown sauce on, and a jaffa cake bar - bang on 12

Have another jaffa cake bar and a yoghurt to go 

Are you not passing out yet?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes mate



Their food is good value, the portions are massive.  I can't eat there too often though, otherwise I'd end up weighing about 20 stone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

OK OK I am going!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'm bored of *being butters *so am knocking the booze, crisps, cake and cheese on the head for a bit, for a fortnight initially.
> 
> Might not sound like very long but I don't know anyone who loves the cake like me, and I'm planning on not drinking at two very big nights coming up!



Fucks sake, I need a yoot speak dictionary to understand you.  wtf does butters mean?  Fat?

No, sounds like a big deal to me - I too am very fond of the first 3 on the list.  I have been doing sobriety in the week cos I lost the ability to do moderation.  One glass of wine automatically turns into a bottle of wine.  So no wine = no wine.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fucks sake, I need a yoot speak dictionary to understand you.  wtf does butters mean?  Fat?



I didn't get that either, it must be a southern word


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Butters = chubbs = fat.

Soz Soj 

But yeah, I can't do moderation either so its all or nothing with me.  I reckon it'll make quite a difference though and that will more than make up for the thirst.   My bank balance will be happier too!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

I command the rain to stop in 6 minutes so I can go out and get some food


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I didn't get that either, it must be a southern word



No, it's just pootle

She insists on using a whole different lexicon to everyone normal


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I command the rain to stop in 6 minutes so I can go out and get some food



It is windy and rainy and horrid here in W1T


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

*looks out of window* FFS!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is windy and rainy and horrid here in W1T



seems to be brightening up in NW6


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Butters = chubbs = fat.
> 
> Soz Soj
> 
> But yeah, I can't do moderation either so its all or nothing with me.  I reckon it'll make quite a difference though and that will more than make up for the thirst.   My bank balance will be happier too!



See, but butters doesn't mean chubbs   You upset and confuse me.

I did do moderation for quite a while, well over a year, but then lost it again, so instead of beating myself up about it, I just choose to refrain, until the weekend. 

It makes a huge difference, all round.  Plus you get to shed any guilt 

e2a - actually, I just remembered I got drunk on Wednesday night.  Oopsy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

I wonder how Sleeps On Bench Girl is doing in such inclement conditions?


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No, it's just pootle
> 
> She insists on using a whole different lexicon to everyone normal



It's true. 

I like to delude myself that I'm still young and with it, with my love for the hip hop, tattoos, my slammin' kicks and yoot speak, rather than being the butters, wrong side of thirty, sorta ginge with a West Country tinge girl that I am.

Normal though? None of yous lot are "normal" surely? Normal is for dullards!


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> See, but butters doesn't mean chubbs   You upset and confuse me.



What does chubbs mean to you?

And oh noez! The last thing I wanted to do was cause upset and confusion 

Worse. Dragger. Ever


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Stella: Hates statements of suitability



Stop whinging and tell them in no uncertain terms how utterly fantastic you are!!!!! 



*back from meeting btw.

Oh and the lady I met said she liked my two-tone toenails...WIN!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> It's true.
> 
> I like to delude myself that I'm still young and with it, with my love for the hip hop, tattoos, my slammin' kicks and yoot speak, rather than being the butters, wrong side of thirty, sorta ginge with a West Country tinge girl that I am.
> 
> Normal though? None of yous lot are "normal" surely? Normal is for dullards!



I think you're actually a closet dyke, myself 

I'm dead normal me.  I'm actually the fucking EPITOME of normal


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *looks out of window* FFS!



I like it.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> What does chubbs mean to you?



Chubbs means erm, security, doorlocks, keyholding, intruder alarms 

I meant butters you daft mare 

Butter just means that nice yellow salty stuff I put on toast


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> I like it.



I like it too really. It's just a pavlovian British reaction to rain "FFS!" but actualy it's nice 

I don't has to go out in it either so that helps


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I think you're actually a closet dyke, myself




O rly? How can you tell? Is it in the way I walk? 

Or the fact that I've posted on more than one occasional that I have love for the ladies, have done so in the past and would do so in the future 

Girls pop! They're all soft and lovely and pretty and cool and smell WAY better than boys! But that makes me a misogynist according to some 

Congrats on the normal-ness btw.  Have you got a certificate or owt?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Chubbs means erm, security, doorlocks, keyholding, intruder alarms
> 
> I meant butters you daft mare
> 
> Butter just means that nice yellow salty stuff I put on toast



I thought butters meant 'butterface' as in 'Nice bod but 'er face looks like rocks and twigs'.

Pootle doesn't know what she's even talking about. It must be the alcohol withdrawal


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pootle doesn't know what she's even talking about. It must be the alcohol withdrawal



Shut up Yale Face! 

I'm blates deadbolt. 

I can handle the cake/crisps/cheese/booze withdrawal no problem! 

*weeps*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> O rly? How can you tell? Is it in the way I walk?
> 
> *Or the fact that I've posted on more than one occasional that I have love for the ladies, have done so in the past and would do so in the future *
> 
> ...



!!

I have to confess I've never actually seen you post anything like that!  I just guessed  

No - the bastards never gave me a sustificate for my normalness


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> What does chubbs mean to you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Shut up Yale Face!
> 
> I'm blates deadbolt.
> 
> ...



Your face looks like a bag of smashed fire extinguishers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

Have you finished those applications yet stella?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Shut up Yale Face!
> 
> I'm blates *deadbolt. *




*gives up in disgust*


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> !!
> 
> I have to confess I've never actually seen you post anything like that!  I just guessed



Oh, and lots of people round here got confused with the "dj life partner" moniker of my best mate and thought she was my lezzer, not bezzer 

Russell Brand thought we were together too!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Now name dropping


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Watch it, or I'll get my close personal friend, Sean Bean to run you over


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Watch it, or I'll get my close personal friend, Sean Bean to run you over



Teehee yes please. Euphamismtastic


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

how do you say his name?

do you say "shawn" bean?

or do you say "seen" bean? cos the latter makes me titter....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> how do you say his name?
> 
> do you say "shawn" bean?
> 
> or do you say "seen" bean? cos the latter makes me titter....



Sheen Been lol


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Russell Brand thought we were together too!



Yes but he's a complete fucking wanker


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> how do you say his name?
> 
> do you say "shawn" bean?
> 
> or do you say *"seen" bean*? cos the latter makes me titter....



That always makes me giggle too


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

It's pronounced Shawn 

Irish name, isn't it?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

There's "Sion" in Welsh.

Also pronounced Shawn, rather than Syon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2009)

yes it's the irish spelling of shaun.

se also padraig-patrick


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


> It's pronounced Shawn
> 
> Irish name, isn't it?



"Seen" is funnier though 

There was a lad getting his A level results on the news this morning whose name was Michael Caine.

Either his parents are big fans, have never seen "Get Carter" or are having a larf!


----------



## rennie (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the difference btween this thread and the other one?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

rennie said:


> What's the difference btween this thread and the other one?



Careful sonnny

Nothing! It's just the same but this is a bit newer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

rennie said:


> What's the difference btween this thread and the other one?



The other one smells!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

Boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

the rain stayed away from my pretty little head


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had the funniest text ever from my stoopid brother.  I texted him to say happy hols, have an ace time etc etc and here's the reply:



> Thanx super poots. managed to bollox myself again while listening to a self help pod cast.  mande my flight with 2mins to spare. had an incident with hair removal cream so have to wear jumpers and leggins all week. still im here now and is 100 degrees. niceness x





He's going to join u75 soon, hopefully 

In other news, I just walked past someone in the office eating crisps out of the bag with a fork


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Leggins? Fork? Wtf?


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a crazy mixed up world, for sure.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> I've had the funniest text ever from my stoopid brother.  I texted him to say happy hols, have an ace time etc etc and here's the reply:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when i was a kid, my sister had a mate who sometimes came around for lunch, whenever we had salad, there were crisps with it, she was a nervous lass, we waited until she picked up a crisp with her FINGERS!  my other sister then said

"Mum! , xxxx is eating crisps with her FINGERS, she should use a fork! and xxxx then ate all her crisps with a fork 


marty, bringing you amusing family stories since 2002


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

I anow have to cold call local buisnesses (in person) to convince them to donate prizes for a community raffle...I feel lazy...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

Qoth's First Rule of Toilet Etiquette

You stay there until everything is flushed away...not leave it so that the next unsuspecting user i.e. me just now, has to basically witness what you had for breakfast, lunch and, very possibly, dinner last night


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Right.

I'm off out again soon.  I have done NOTHING and as a result will have to type up my appraisal over the weekend.  Will I ever learn?

Play nicely knobbers!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

cheers poots

I'm off out to speak to some sparkies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Getting arse ache from being a lump


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Right.
> 
> I'm off out again soon.  I have done NOTHING and as a result will have to type up my appraisal over the weekend.  Will I ever learn?
> 
> Play nicely knobbers!



Laters !


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I anow have to cold call local buisnesses (in person) to convince them to donate prizes for a community raffle...I feel lazy...



Friday afternoon is the worst possible time to do that job


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Qoth's First Rule of Toilet Etiquette
> 
> You stay there until everything is flushed away...not leave it so that the next unsuspecting user i.e. me just now, has to basically witness what you had for breakfast, lunch and, very possibly, dinner last night



Ewwwww

I fucking HATE that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

Free Hackney Empire tickets for the raffle secured...huzzah!

The rio is next on my hitlist...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2009)

When using a public loo, If it's a particularly impressive brown-birth I leave it for the next man to marvel at. I am randy marsh.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

i've done so much work today, even tho it's friday *polishes halo*

i'm going to reward myself later with a nice pint of beer i think. 

however, i now have about 2 hours to kill before home time and all that's left to do is tidy my tray...


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

*FUCK IKEA*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> *FUCK IKEA*


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

Fuck em to hell


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> *FUCK IKEA*



That's the name for their new chest of drawers, isn't it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


> That's the name for their new chest of drawers, isn't it?


i thought it was their new bedroom range actually.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Fuck em to hell



and their children


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

They've added 4cm to their slenderest sink unit, which means now I can't get it and have to put up with my crappy kitchen 

Fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them FFFUUUUCCCCKKKK THEEEEMMMMMMMM


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've done so much work today, even tho it's friday *polishes halo*
> 
> i'm going to reward myself later with *a nice pint* of beer i think.
> 
> however, i now have about 2 hours to kill before home time and all that's left to do is tidy my tray...



Just the one paulie? 

I've done my consolidated list of contracts for all sites now.  I got fed up waiting for my useless fuck of an assistant to send me the info, so I found it all out myself.  He's been working on it for a week, and I've got it all together in 2 days.

I'm not telling him though


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> They've added 4cm to their slenderest sink unit, which means now I can't get it and have to put up with my crappy kitchen



Have you tried B&Qing it?  You can do it, if you B&Q it, apparently


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Friday afternoon is the worst possible time to do that job





Rutita1 said:


> Free Hackney Empire tickets for the raffle secured...huzzah!
> 
> The rio is next on my hitlist...



Want to buy a raffle ticket?


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

Fuck B&Q 
Go to B&Q for a shovel, I'm off to throw myself under a bus


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Fuck B&Q
> Go to B&Q for a shovel, I'm off to throw myself under a bus



Wanna buy a raffle ticket?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

FFS  the post arrived about 10m minutes ago and now I have loads of fucking work on a Friday afternoon when I leave in just over an hour.

Into the in-tray until Monday I think


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Poor Pips


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> FFS  the post arrived about 10m minutes ago and now I have loads of fucking work on a Friday afternoon when I leave in just over an hour.
> 
> Into the in-tray until Monday I think



Wanna buy a raffle ticket?


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Wanna buy a raffle ticket?



What's it for?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have to contact  Vadim, the ukranian man who is giving me a quote for a new kitchen

he was supposed to get back to me a week ago


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor Pips



Wanna buy a raffle ticket?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Just the one paulie?
> 
> I've done my consolidated list of contracts for all sites now.  I got fed up waiting for my useless fuck of an assistant to send me the info, so I found it all out myself.  He's been working on it for a week, and I've got it all together in 2 days.
> 
> I'm not telling him though


well i might be persuaded to have the odd one or two i suppose 

still looking at my tray to tidy but now photocopier repair man is here and it's more fun watching him work tbh.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> What's it for?


fitted ikea kitchen


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

How much? 

I've done *no work today at all whatsoever*. I know boasting about this isn't exactly the done thing but _god._


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Want to buy a raffle ticket?



No, fuck off 



Pip said:


> Fuck B&Q
> Go to B&Q for a shovel, I'm off to throw myself under a bus



Bless

Have you stopped stamping your feet yet?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fitted ikea kitchen



Wanna buy one paulie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got two just taking up space in my spare room. They're the older style which is a bit narrower so fuck knows who's going to want them


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fitted ikea kitchen


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

Sod the lot of you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Sod the lot of you



But you might win!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Sod the lot of you



Have you tried ebay? If they've just stopped doing the narrower ones there's bound to be stuff on there.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't you just shave a bit off each side pip?


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you tried ebay? If they've just stopped doing the narrower ones there's bound to be stuff on there.



Yeah, nothing. I'll keep trying though.



sojourner said:


> Can't you just shave a bit off each side pip?



It's stainless steel


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> It's stainless steel


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2009)

The Rio = putty in my hands...more free tickets for the raffle!!!!


Who wants to buy a raffle ticket?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> It's stainless steel



Can't you just weld a bit off each side pip?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


>



Noooooooooooooooooooo!
\


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

Right - done half my work, the rest I am leaving until Monday 

I think I may treat myself to an ice cream on the way home. I am thinking either a Magnum or a BK Millionaire's Shortbread Ice Cream


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

tray all tidied  40 minutes to go, aussies 125-7, what a satisfying day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2009)

Right - a quick wee, hopefully in a clean toilet , then off to Paddington for ice cream and home.

Have a good weekend all, laters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheerio


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooo!
> \





Parrot blood everywhere... </flashbacks>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Drink? Different place?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

aussies, reeling 133-8 !


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

23 minutes


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

I just did a massive smelly fart in the bogs, and as I was washing my hands, this really timid girl came in, and went into the smelly bog

oops


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I just did a massive smelly fart in the bogs, and as I was washing my hands, this really timid girl came in, and went into the smelly bog
> 
> oops



deny it was you, until the day you die


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Drink? Different place?



Can't tonight, I'm afraid - grabbing a quick workdrink then off home


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I just did a massive smelly fart in the bogs, and as I was washing my hands, this really timid girl came in, and went into the smelly bog
> 
> oops



we should have dogs everywhere. Nobody would have to admit to a fart ever again.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> deny it was you, until the day you die



Kinda difficult to do - there's only two bogs side by side, in a tiny little bathroom.

Oh well.  

See, if that was me, I'd have reeled back from the stench going 'urrrghhhh' and furiously waving my hands in front of my face, but the poor lass just went meekly into the stink


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> we should have dogs everywhere. Nobody would have to admit to a fart ever again.



 I just laughed like Muttley


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Kinda difficult to do - there's only two bogs side by side, in a tiny little bathroom.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> See, if that was me, I'd have reeled back from the stench going 'urrrghhhh' and furiously waving my hands in front of my face, but the poor lass just went meekly into the stink



well if you're not going to deny it, you should have told her to light a match or something


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> well if you're not going to deny it, you should have told her to light a match or something



tsk marty - HEALTH AND SAFETY


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

Two of my colleagues are contemplating a Cabbage Soup Diet pact.

I fear for the working environment


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Two of my colleagues are contemplating a Cabbage Soup Diet pact.
> 
> I fear for the working environment



They're probably trying to get window seats


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

photocopier all fixed, tray tidied, bag packed, aussies getting a hammering, sun shining, pub's awaiting, i'm inna good mood now. 10 to go....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm fucking outta here motherfuckers

woooo

have a good un!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

I am smoking a fag outside a pub right this second


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

laters !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2009)

Maudlin day pre-post. Not errribly sober to wft urgh


----------



## fogbat (Aug 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Maudlin day pre-post. Not errribly sober to wft urgh





Get to bed, Stells


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

bought a car on Saturday  so have been driving a fair bit this w/e

green golf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Get to bed, Stells



Noo! is only eaely!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> bought a car on Saturday  so have been driving a fair bit this w/e
> 
> green golf



Whixh kinda golf? I lik golfs/ They is rhr suprt suoer cool cars of me later chlldhood aaint they


----------



## fogbat (Aug 23, 2009)

lol


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Whixh kinda golf? I lik golfs/ They is rhr suprt suoer cool cars of me later chlldhood aaint they





Quoted for Monday morning review.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2009)

Two more days off.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2009)

this is the weekend!!!


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2009)

This weekend is really dragging.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Love you Stella...and I will find you more jobs tomorrow as I'm off until Tuesday.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> This weekend is really dragging.



 Anti-thread win!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2009)

Anit-win thread


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2009)

Anitwin, is that a Welsh name?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2009)

you lot don't get TOIL you know


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you lot don't get TOIL you know


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2009)

Time Off In Lieu (or Leiu or Leui or whatever it is........  )


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Time Off In Lieu (or Leiu or Leui or whatever it is........  )



I think you were right the first time.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2009)

i usually am


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Whixh kinda golf? I lik golfs/ They is rhr suprt suoer cool cars of me later chlldhood aaint they



i lik golfs 2, is 1.6 enjine


----------



## Voley (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh god


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

I even fell over http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9..._Sm9JQHV0/s1600-h/image-upload-153-720791.jpg

Where is everyone? I feel so alooooone. I'd rather be laughed at that has to sit here in my grief hole with my stingy knee/


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just about to get the 8.10!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

*feels a bit spewy at thought of public transport*


----------



## Numbers (Aug 24, 2009)

Am in full holiday mode (soz peeps) - have just been sitting in the garden with a Red Stripe going over the holiday checklist


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god


calling on imaginary beings to remove the sting from your knee is unlikely to work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> calling on imaginary beings to remove the sting from your knee is unlikely to work.



I was on the pavement going 'Halp' in a little pathetic voice and my girls had to pick me up. Like, all five of them 

*gets germolene*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Evan says 'Twenty-six minutes past eight' I don't even know what that _means_


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was on the pavement going 'Halp' in a little pathetic voice and my girls had to pick me up. Like, all five of them
> 
> *gets germolene*



ah yes those famously unsteady pavements of east london


----------



## pootle (Aug 24, 2009)

No work for me today - just entertaining Ma Pootle.  I slept last night, so today should be a breeze of mooching, coffee, lunch out etc etc


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> ah yes those famously unsteady pavements of east london



It was the barrier thingy on the park place by the thing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

pootle said:


> No work for me today - just entertaining Ma Pootle.  I slept last night, so today should be a breeze of mooching, coffee, lunch out etc etc



Oh, that sounds lovely. I couldn't handle my mummy today but the rest is good. Lucky you


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It was the barrier thingy on the park place by the thing


it just leapt out in front of you?


----------



## pootle (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought yesterday was going to go very wrong when I was still in SE London at 8am yesterday and had to meet my mum at 11am, but was fine!

Am gasping for a cig though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> it just leapt out in front of you?



Kinda. I think I stepped over it then didn't put my feets down on the other side  It was still light and everything 

Oh, I feel sorry for myself. I'm right pathetic and self-obsessed  

How are _you_?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm bright-eyed and bushy tailed after a beautiful night's sleep, a morning stroll and a delicious hearty breakfast


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm bright-eyed and bushy tailed after a beautiful night's sleep, a morning stroll and a delicious hearty breakfast



What did you eat?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What did you eat?


fruit salad to start with, then an apple, a croissant, some bread and cheese, washed down with tea and some sort of orange drink


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

An 'orange drink'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> An 'orange drink'?


san pellegrino sparkling orange drink with 18% orange juice


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Am in full holiday mode (soz peeps) - have just been sitting in the garden with a Red Stripe going over the holiday checklist



Good morning and have a lovely holiday.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I even fell over http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9..._Sm9JQHV0/s1600-h/image-upload-153-720791.jpg
> 
> Where is everyone? I feel so alooooone. I'd rather be laughed at that has to sit here in my grief hole with my stingy knee/



Oh dear!!  Didn't realise you had hurt yourself.

Anyway...my shins hurt from walking 15 miles plus yesterday.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> san pellegrino sparkling orange drink with 18% orange juice



Oooooh those are yummy. Like, £2 a can though 

Rutita: don't feel sorry for me. So don't deserve it. Considering a sickie now and everything


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooooh those are yummy. Like, £2 a can though


 £0.65 i think you'll find


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Rutita: don't feel sorry for me. So don't deserve it. Considering a sickie now and everything



Erm well, did you at least have fun getting pissed and enjoy yourself before the fall?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Erm well, did you at least have fun getting pissed and enjoy yourself before the fall?


like adam and eve


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Erm well, did you at least have fun getting pissed and enjoy yourself before the fall?



Yes. I was having a lovely time right up to the precise second when I was on the pavement bleeding and going 'halps!' because that was the moment I realised I should be where other people are not as I was not in a fit state and was being an embarrassment.

But, as we know, that might well be The Precise Moment of Realisation but it's seldom the time when we do anything the fuck about it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> like adam and eve



Living up to your tag line there pickmans...You planning on working today?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2009)

yes 

don't tell anyone, but i'm going to sneak off at lunchtime


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2009)

Morning draggers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Mornng neon 

I'm taking a sickie today!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm feeling quite refreshed this morning for a change.  The good boss is back from his holidays, so annoying boss has fucked off back to her desk at the other end of the office


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Mornng neon
> 
> I'm taking a sickie today!



Morning pisshead   How's the head?

Morning all.  I am back working from home today, so sat here in my vest and joggers, doing some laundry, and contemplating doing the dishes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

My head hurts soj  Only painkillers I have have got caffiene in and I just re-filled my cafetiere from the hot tap so I'm not sure I can sucessfully go back to bed but I might try 

Everyone seems really happy and refreshed today


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My head hurts soj  Only painkillers I have have got caffiene in and I just re-filled my cafetiere from the hot tap so I'm not sure I can sucessfully go back to bed but I might try
> 
> Everyone seems really happy and refreshed today



Poor stella - still, you looked like you were having a good time last night   I recommend more sleep - it's the best thing for hangovers.

I woke up with a cricked neck   so not terribly refreshed


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm seeing marty ma and pa on Friday! getting the train, as we booked the tickets a while ago, thinking we wouldn't buy a car, then bought one, and driving to bath on a friday night is a bit of a nightmare, so it will sit in front of my house, and get vandalised and nicked probably  

 calling it Gunther 

I give names to all my cars


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

What was the dead Corsa called?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What was the dead Corsa called?



Quincy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Quincy



Lol  *coughcoughcough* lol


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I give names to all my cars



  I hate it when people do that

Btw - I've only got a 3 day week this week


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I hate it when people do that
> 
> btw - i've only got a 3 day week this week



*gunther does not like you*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Scary Gunther


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

If you're pulling a sickie, Stella, I'm not sure you're allowed on the thread today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> If you're pulling a sickie, Stella, I'm not sure you're allowed on the thread today





But what else am I going to do all day?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

Miss prestigious milestones like this one?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *gunther does not like you*



Like I give two hoots 



5t3IIa said:


> But what else am I going to do all day?



SLEEP!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

500


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Miss prestigious milestones like this one?



Oh ffs!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 500





5t3IIa said:


> Oh ffs!



Oh, it's even better than I could have hoped!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Like I give two hoots
> 
> 
> 
> SLEEP!



*Gunther shows his backside to you *


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

Marty's new personality is worrying me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Oh, it's even better than I could have hoped!



*Stella shows her backside to you*


----------



## pootle (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> But what else am I going to do all day?



Get outside! Not spend all day on this thread! 

See you all tomorrow when I'm back at work


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2009)

We're off to the lido this afternoon.....


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *Stella shows her backside to you*



*smack*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

*feels a bit sick cuz laughing*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *Gunther shows his backside to you *





fogbat said:


> Marty's new personality is worrying me



Innit?

I don't like it


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

Gunther was channelling


was he rude?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you remember a really early Simpson's and Bart has a bath and flashes his arse and says 'Clean as a whistle Homer!' 

lolololol why is so shit now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

Where has all this backside flashing come from...and why wasn't I invited


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where has all this backside flashing come from...and why wasn't I invited



Gunther started it. He'll probably get 1000th post and be bezzers with Badgers


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Gunther was channelling
> 
> 
> was he rude?






yeth, he wath


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> yeth, he wath



you need to tell him you love him


he's sensitive - i can't control what he says


germans


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Gunther started it. He'll probably get 1000th post and be bezzers with Badgers



Gunther has an arse like the back end of a Volkswagen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Gunther has an arse like the back end of a Volkswagen



Yeah but so do I


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh god I am going back to bed 

Laters


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he's sensitive - i can't control what he says



Whatever you do, don't mention the war!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

Gunther was born to a United Germany


----------



## rennie (Aug 24, 2009)

Another week...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god I am going back to bed
> 
> Laters



Are you hungover... I said *ARE YOU HUNGOVER*!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> Another week...



short week next week, and the following week, I is on holiday, so it's not that bad


----------



## Numbers (Aug 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> so it's not that bad


I agree, not at all bad!!

I'm drunk  well... have had 2 cans of beer and am drinking my 3rd large Bacardi Gold & Coke...

... on a Monday morning too.

=


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

Numbers said:


> I agree, not at all bad!!
> 
> I'm drunk  well... have had 2 cans of beer and am drinking my 3rd large Bacardi Gold & Coke...
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2009)

no work for me today, got a bit upset about my daughter's mercenary attitude towards her 18th birthday today, spent all morning weeping in bed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no work for me today, got a bit upset about my daughter's mercenary attitude towards her 18th birthday today, spent all morning weeping in bed



Oh Paulie that's really sad . Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh Paulie that's really sad . Hope you are feeling better now.


not really. the joys of parenting.....gonna meet the missus for some lunch in a bit so hoping that might cheer me up. but feel empty inside today, it's strange how such a big day can leave you feeling so wiped out.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

morning bitches, I'm off out to have a fry up soon 

oh and last week that tv studio offered me a job.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no work for me today, got a bit upset about my daughter's mercenary attitude towards her 18th birthday today, spent all morning weeping in bed



  what happened?  is she all 'gis me pressies and then I'm off out' or wha?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not really. the joys of parenting.....gonna meet the missus for some lunch in a bit so hoping that might cheer me up. but feel empty inside today, it's strange how such a big day can leave you feeling so wiped out.



That sounds like a good plan - hope you feel better soon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> what happened?  is she all 'gis me pressies and then I'm off out' or wha?


cos she didn't know i'd got her anything, she could barely be bothered to talk to me this morning, so resorts to casual sarcasm and more or less what you said. i'd already arranged for flowers to be delivered to her work and picked up some groovy jewelry for when i see her, but the fact she'd only got a card at that stage meant i was low down on her list iyswim...


----------



## Voley (Aug 24, 2009)

Impressive knee work Stella. 

No whale/smoke alarm action for me today. Just got up, had two bacon sarnies, a pot of coffee and I'm about to do some homebrewing.


----------



## Voley (Aug 24, 2009)

Bloody hell, Paulie. That's rough, mate. I'd be an awful parent, I know it. I honestly don't know how I'd deal with stuff like that.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cos she didn't know i'd got her anything, she could barely be bothered to talk to me this morning, so resorts to casual sarcasm and more or less what you said. i'd already arranged for flowers to be delivered to her work and picked up some groovy jewelry for when i see her, but the fact she'd only got a card at that stage meant i was low down on her list iyswim...



She's a kid paulie, don't take it too hard 

I threw a fucking massive strop on my family and boyfriend when I was 20, cos I thought no one was even bothered about me turning 21, but they were actually planning a surprise party for me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2009)

NVP said:


> Bloody hell, Paulie. That's rough, mate. I'd be an awful parent, I know it. I honestly don't know how I'd deal with stuff like that.


no worries mate, lol. i still owe you music don't i, weekend on mars, will try and sort this avvie.


----------



## Voley (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't worry about it Paulie - sounds like you've got more important stuff on yer plate.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2009)

take me mind of things innit....now if i can find that lead, then i'll be on it.....


----------



## Voley (Aug 24, 2009)

Fair do's. 

I do love that song - I could only find a cruddy demo version of it on Soulseek. The live one's the real killer if I'm not remembering it with too many rose-tinted specs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Ugh. 2 hours in bed not sleeping and having a euphamism and I still feel dreadful  Eating just occured to me though so I'm gonna try that next


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. 2 hours in bed not sleeping and *having a euphamism* and I still feel dreadful  Eating just occured to me though so I'm gonna try that next



I hate it when you're still too drunk to reach a euphemism 

Eating - good idea.  Fried eggs, bacon, sausage   Although, I favour the double decker bacon and cheese slice toasted butty these days


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

fry up!!!!! have one!!!!! I am!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> morning bitches, I'm off out to have a fry up soon
> 
> *oh and last week that tv studio offered me a job*.




Great! Well done


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> morning bitches, I'm off out to have a fry up soon
> 
> oh and last week that tv studio offered me a job.



skillz


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have been honing my mail merge skillz this morning


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2009)

Just back from stealing plants.....  Is their a  equivalent word to scrumping of plants?

Well not stealing really...more rescuing them from abandoned window boxes. Got some nice ones too...not that I have a clue what they are called.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Great! Well done



I dunno if I'll take it, it's in milton keynes, fuck that every day, dunno what they want yet though, whether it's 5 days a week or every now & then, gotta talk to em


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice one Teeps


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I dunno if I'll take it, it's in milton keynes, fuck that every day, dunno what they want yet though, whether it's 5 days a week or every now & then, gotta talk to em



bout 40 minutes by train.

Full of hippies


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

train wont get me to a tv studio on an industrial estate in the middle of nowhere will it lol


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> train wont get me to a tv studio on an industrial estate in the middle of nowhere will it lol



cab it on expenses


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

Juat got a DVD and CD from Amazon which are for my brothers birthday...would it be really bad to unwrap them from the cellophane so we can have a look/listen first.

It would be wouldn't it? Even saying I am only checking them for faults doesn't make it better


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

The newbie is playing a game on his i-phone - surprise, surprise - he has the sound turned off but not the vibrate so every couple of seconds you hear it making a noise as it vibrates against his desk and it is REALLY FUCKING ANNOYING


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is playing a game on his i-phone - surprise, surprise - he has the sound turned off but not the vibrate so every couple of seconds you hear it making a noise as it vibrates against his desk and it is REALLY FUCKING ANNOYING



Embarrass him by asking what game he's playing...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Embarrass him by asking what game he's playing...



Tbh he would just answer then go on playing! That is what he did to one of our company director's once, and got told off for, but our boss is so lily-livered she won't pick him up on it so he doesn't care! 

Though in his defense we have had little to do these past few days but still - just turn the vibrate off!!


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh whoops, I've accidentally been posting on the other thread.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Oh whoops, I've accidentally been posting on the other thread.



it's ok, I think you (we) have got away with it so far


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyway, for ages I couldn't find Red Bull Cola, but I went into a shop earlier and they had loads, for *89p!!!!!* Bargain. I bought a few


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Oh whoops, I've accidentally been posting on the other thread.



Dunt matter Pip

Stella's throwing a sickie today anyway, the lazy good for nothing mare


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Anyway, for ages I couldn't find Red Bull Cola, but I went into a shop earlier and they had loads, for *89p!!!!!* Bargain. I bought a few



Is it any good?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's ok, I think you (we) have got away with it so far



Just wait until those pesky kids turn up...


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

I've just asked for that other thread to be closed btw. Is that out of line?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> I've just asked for that other thread to be closed btw. Is that out of line?



Not at all


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Is it any good?



Yeah man it's the good shit.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> I've just asked for that other thread to be closed btw. Is that out of line?



Oooo you are SO in for it when badgers gets back from Beautiful Days


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> I've just asked for that other thread to be closed btw. Is that out of line?



Nepotism is always out of line


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oooo you are SO in for it when badgers gets back from Beautiful Days



Badgers can kiss my peachy arse


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Nepotism is always out of line



that too, of course

are you serious Pip?


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> that too, of course
> 
> are you serious Pip?



About Badgers kissing my arse? Well, I don't want to get a reputation or anything...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

happy happy joy joy joy


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> About Bagers kissing my arse? Well, I don't want to get a reputation or anything...



fnar

no, you know what about


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah I asked for the other one to be closed 
It's too confusing, my poxy little brain can't cope with it.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Yeah I asked for the other one to be closed
> It's too confusing, my poxy little brain can't cope with it.



out of order then 

'mum, muuuu-uuummmm, can you close a thread down, cos it makes my ickle head hurt' *lower lip sticking out*

oh dear pip, should not have admitted to that.  that's a lifetime's worth of pisstaking you've just handed over


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

No piss-taking here


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3lla knows


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> happy happy joy joy joy



I haven't thought of that for ages  It has right cheered me up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I haven't thought of that for ages  It has right cheered me up



That could _so_ do with being repeated


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No piss-taking here





Pip said:


> 5t3lla knows



Only because she has her own agenda

God Pip, do you not keep up with the office politics in here or something?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I haven't thought of that for ages  It has right cheered me up


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

I haven't got round to doing what I'm meant to be doing because I've been playing this http://arianeb.com/dateariane/default.htm

She let my friend bang her on the couch and in bed, but she only ever tells me to stop talking so much


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> I haven't got round to doing what I'm meant to be doing because I've been playing this



That's funny... she let me snog her but then got bored because I kept eating dinner instead of talking to her.

It's rude to talk with your mouth full. I've got manners... unlike _some _people. Won't be seeing her again


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

I know I know, but I can't break away, I feel drawn to her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> That's funny... she let me snog her but then got bored because I kept eating dinner instead of talking to her.
> 
> It's rude to talk with your mouth full. I've got manners... unlike _some _people. Won't be seeing her again



She asked me for a kiss then told me off for kissing her. Slut's lucky I don't....god, I can't even bring myself to do a rape joke


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

I was balls deep within seconds. Happens a lot.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 24, 2009)

Now she's dumped me because I talk too much!

Next time I'm just going to go straight for her boobs.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 24, 2009)

That didn't work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

I was about to get into a threesome, but then she ended up going home with her friend instead


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

She's got me playing boardgames 

I thought i had the touch, obviously not.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

Heh - just walked into the toilet to catch her taking a dump


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

Some gent you turned out to be!


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 24, 2009)

I just got her pissed! But she passed out and told me to go home


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

Nooooo I got her nekkid and it froze


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

We went dancing and some creepy guy (not me) pulled her top down.

So I punched him and we got kicked out of the club


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

my fry up was ok, a bit meh really and some greasy arsehole in a white van was blowing kisses at me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Fry up  I'd have to do a MILLION things to make a fry up possible. I'd have to wash, get dressed, leave the house oh god it's insurmountable


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

I've gotta do my bins, but it's too hot and I can't be arsed to move, I have paid the rent money in today though, so at least I've actually done something productive, I have to teach illustrator inna bit too, then I have a couple of days to rest up for our epic out on the lash.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Jolly good size crew


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

that pub is gonna be freaked out imo. 

ohhh let me take pic of these jordan lashes I've got for you


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

are these big enough?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Holy fucking shit 

I am sooooooooooo scared of this whole thing


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

you'll be all fluttery and doe eyed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll be sloshed and smeary and looking like a clown


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

all you gotta do is remember NOT to rub your eyes!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Use fresh glue ntthe shit from the bottom of your slap barrel


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

my glue is fine thank you very much, you better not fucking be allergic to it either and sue me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Great. More to worry about


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

don't piss me off, I can make you look bad as well as good missy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

What refreshments would you like for Thursday? You're off the sauce a bit aren't you? Juice? Squash? Soda and lime?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

christ, really don't let me drink before application  that's just askin for trouble. 

pepsi crack init  

I'm still gonna get wasted at drinks tho.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Full fat pepsi? Mmmm, I haven't had that for years  I mean, you can't tell but I haven't.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

noooooo pepsi crack, not that shite with sugar in it.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Full fat pepsi? Mmmm, I haven't had that for years  I mean, you can't tell but I haven't.



pmsl @ 'you can't tell' ... what are you like lol...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know what Pepsi Crack is! Pepsi...Max?

What do you _want_?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

yes that.  

crack in a bottle.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

You want it in a bottle? A bottle of pepsi max? Like a half litre one or you gonna guzzle like two litres of it? I don't want any left over at mine!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 24, 2009)

She'll only accidentally it


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

one that'll fit in me clunge.

stella I'll just bring me own lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

Fucking hell I need a lie down now


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm well jealous of the eyelashes, I can't wear any like that because of me glarrrses


----------



## pootle (Aug 24, 2009)

My day is dragging cos my mum is STILL here and I'm nearly going out of my mind with a comedown and lack of fags and not being able to go to the pub tonight or watch X Factor IN MY OWN HOME!


----------



## Pip (Aug 24, 2009)

Is X Factor repeated on a Monday?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

pootle said:


> My day is dragging cos my mum is STILL here and I'm nearly going out of my mind with a comedown and lack of fags and not being able to go to the pub tonight *or watch X Factor IN MY OWN HOME! *



it's for your own good


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2009)

*sits down heavily*

Jesus, I've just been _outside_


----------



## pootle (Aug 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Is X Factor repeated on a Monday?!



I hard drived it, innit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Feel half-human this morning so back on track!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

on second coffe here...the day looks good.


----------



## pootle (Aug 25, 2009)

Yo! Yo! dragsters!

Back at work today but this is fine because

1) it's my thursday

2)my mum won't be in my flat when I get home tonight - I loves her obvs, but it's been a very hectic, intense couple of days.

3)I get to see my bezzer not lezzer tonight for the first time in nearly a month

Am going to try and do heaps of work today so my poor old assistant doesn't wind up lumbered with it whilst I'm away.  Am fixing up, looking sharp 

Laterz! have a good day yous lot!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Today is my Wednesday...I think. Has Friday off.

Still have zero desire to go to work thought


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

morning girls , feeling tired, but up at at em


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Can't be arsed  Want to ne indepently wealthy


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can't be arsed  Want to ne indepently wealthy



Drag V1 - It doesn't drag cos we haz funds


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

*does lottery*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

this time next year Rodney, we could be millionaires...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Thought for the Day is about the lottery!!!!11! Well, and god 

TftD means I should be getting in the shower


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Ugh. I STILL has a bastard behind the eyes


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2009)

Morning all. My facebook account is _temporarily unavailable due to site maintenance_.

WHAT THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO DO ALL DAY?!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Morning all. My facebook account is _temporarily unavailable due to site maintenance_.
> 
> WHAT THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO DO ALL DAY?!


pub


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. I STILL has a bastard behind the eyes


haha


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

Found 32 new emails in my in box...it only 25 past 9 and I have only 5 left to deal with...the coffee was effective this morning!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

Mornin gobshites!

Today is also MY Thursday, plus it's payday  

Am gonna go look for jobs again


----------



## pootle (Aug 25, 2009)

Soj and poots win this thread 

Morning! Btw!

Right: WORK!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

My right eyebrow feels like lead


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

Mornin pooty m'dear 


stella - perhaps you've had a stroke


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

Morning all.

Time to connect to the grid.

bzzt!  oops.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Mornin pooty m'dear
> 
> 
> stella - perhaps you've had a stroke


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> stella - perhaps you've had a stroke



cough splutter ahem ah sorry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> cough splutter ahem ah sorry.



Don't cuz we'll end up cornered in the playground with IDIOTS dancing about singing about sitting in trees


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

*resists


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't cuz we'll end up cornered in the playground with IDIOTS dancing about singing about sitting in trees



Ha!  Let them dance!  For little do they know they but that dance to their own DOOM!

that doesn't make any sense, does it?  dammit.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ha!  Let them dance!  For little do they know they but that dance to their own DOOM!
> 
> that doesn't make any sense, does it?  dammit.



No no, that about covers it 

Now hurry up and deal with that pile cuz then we can make rumours


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

Bin done I'm afraid:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

:yak:

oh man


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

That'll larn ya.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Isn't it nice that _you people_ want to upset me when I'm ill?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

Yo...that's all really


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Yo yo yo Qoths. Rocking the boobage today or all tucked in?


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Isn't it nice that _you people_ want to upset me when I'm ill?



What's wrong with you?  Scrofula?  Ague?  Dyscrasy?  Bloody flux?  French Pox?  Eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yo yo yo Qoths. Rocking the boobage today or all tucked in?



They are well on show today I can tell yer. Even Mr. Qoth's commented on how low cut my top is...the only downside is a small but very red spot on one of them


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> What's wrong with you?  Scrofula?  Ague?  Dyscrasy?  Bloody flux?  French Pox?  Eh?



All of the above plus 2 day hangover


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Isn't it nice that _you people_ want to upset me when I'm ill?



It is a simple pleasure


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yo yo yo Qoths.* Rocking the boobage* today or all tucked in?







I know I've been away for a while but what have I been missing...?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> It is a simple pleasure



Nice milestone


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nice milestone





I hadn't noticed, but it seems apt.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2009)

*hides birthmark*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

*backcombs barnet over horns*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They are well on show today I can tell yer. Even Mr. Qoth's commented on how low cut my top is...the only downside is a small but very red spot on one of them



pics or it didn't happen ,etc


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

11am and no tits


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 11am and no tits



always a bad start


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Loseday fail


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

I would post my spotty tit if my new phone would let me post direct to my blog. But it won't


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would post my spotty tit if my new phone would let me post direct to my blog. But it won't



Grrrr! I can't remember what I had to do to make mine bend to my will the first time...I think maybe I actually went to the options....I don't know


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would post my spotty tit if my new phone would let me post direct to my blog. But it won't



have you not heard of the magic of text ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes! Send to me and I'll upload to blog


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2009)

Perhaps it's a third nipple growing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> have you not heard of the magic of text ?



I never thought of that! Right marty and stella - boob text on it's way


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Y


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## pengaleng (Aug 25, 2009)

I put a sausage themed pic on ugly mug, it's got no tits in it though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...SAUkoeQ5Sc/s1600-h/image-upload-13-774008.jpg


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

boobage my text!  blimey, this should be a daily service imo, I used the zoom feature to really get close to that spot, and it isn't that noticeable tbf 



<goes back to look at phone>


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 25, 2009)

I hate those little red boob spots.... why the fuck does that happen? 

tell you what though, that lemslip stuff from lush sorts em RIGHT ahhhht.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...SAUkoeQ5Sc/s1600-h/image-upload-13-774008.jpg



now EVERYONE can see


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...SAUkoeQ5Sc/s1600-h/image-upload-13-774008.jpg



Hurray!! Now to do something about my double chin - that isn't "eat more chocolate"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> now EVERYONE can see



Yes but you can't zoom in to that one like you can on your phone


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes but you can't zoom in to that one like you can on your phone



can't look at both screens at the same time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Perhaps it's a third nipple growing.



You are not allowed to look 

*surreptitiously checks nipple quota*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm too ill to take a pic of my cleavage


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 25, 2009)

still???


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are not allowed to look
> 
> *surreptitiously checks nipple quota*



I can not look _again_, if that's any help?


----------



## pootle (Aug 25, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I hate those little red boob spots.... why the fuck does that happen?
> 
> tell you what though, that lemslip stuff from lush sorts em RIGHT ahhhht.




I get that, and on my chest, puts me right of showing ANY of my chest area 

Will check out that Lemslip stuff though. Good work again, Teep-a-licious


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm too ill to take a pic of my cleavage



Take a pic, post it, then we will all caress the pic on our computer screens in a virtual "rub it better" fest


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> I get that, and on my chest, puts me right of showing ANY of my chest area
> 
> Will check out that Lemslip stuff though. Good work again, Teep-a-licious



fuckin pain in the arse init, they aint even real proper spots either  just little red fuckin dot things


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

I just feel really really tired and achy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just feel really really tired and achy



Are you sure it's a hangover? ...perhaps you have caught the lergy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

I reckon a rub down _would_ mkae me feel better tho


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you sure it's a hangover? ...perhaps you have caught the lergy.



I reckon it's the hangover tbh. I didn't sleep on Sunday night - I just passed out then I couldn't nap yesterday then I was dead to the world last night 11pm - 7am but it just wasn't enough. Lingering effects of Stella, Pinot Grigio and caffiene tabs 

e2a: and shouting a lot and falling over


----------



## pootle (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm back too. Am officially bored and run out of enthusiasm for work already.

I'd go out and have a fag but ma pootle is wandering around the area and I daren't spark up in case she suddenly appears around a corner  

(originally posted in the wrong thread! Just clicked on and didn't think to check! )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'm back too. Am officially bored and run out of enthusiasm for work already.
> 
> I'd go out and have a fag but ma pootle is wandering around the area and I daren't spark up in case she suddenly appears around a corner
> 
> (originally posted in the wrong thread! Just clicked on and didn't think to check! )



Your ma is loitering?


----------



## pootle (Aug 25, 2009)

Kinda...she's gone to some exhibition at SOAS which is just round the corner from me and I *might* be meeting her for lunch.

She'll be on a coach at 4.30pm though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

*countsdown to freedom fags*

Was it good though? Did you buy you lunch AND dinner?


----------



## pootle (Aug 25, 2009)

My crap dad paid for dinner on monday night - guilt ftw  but I cooked dinner last night.

Was an ok couple of days, better than being at work, but hard work on occasions, in my much smaller flat than 3 bedroomed house where I used to live and of course, depleting chemicals from my brane over the weekend!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah I bet. My mum made me cry once when she took to me to cinema after I'd had a coke binge. Just couldn't handle it at _all_


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah I bet. My mum made me cry once when she took to me to cinema after I'd had a coke binge. Just couldn't handle it at _all_



Did you hair fall out too?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Did you hair fall out too?



I refer you to the scene of the start of your argument with yourself.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm too ill to take a pic of my cleavage



you've let yourself down, you've let the draggers down, and you've let the country down


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you've let yourself down, you've let the draggers down, and you've let the country down



Is lunchtime. I might feel better after some scran.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

The truth is...I like both threads..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

I wasn't hiding...I was just be honest, I _should_ be commended!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Balls


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Balls



..bounce better?


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Balls



...tickle 'em.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

My fuse is a bit short today. I want to *KILL* the woman next to me for slurping her stinking chicken soup


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *My fuse is a bit short today*. I want to *KILL* the woman next to me for slurping her stinking chicken soup




Bwahnbabakjmahhhhhhhhhhh! _Today?_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

What? I am mellowness personified


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Right on


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

Shanty, shanty!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know what that is


----------



## Yetman (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't know what that is



That my dear woman, is because you are a guttersnipe, a hamslap and a seething great purple-edward of the highest order


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Yetman said:


> That my dear woman, is because you are a guttersnipe, a hamslap and a seething great purple-edward of the highest order



Oh, go carry yer monkey


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

My mouth has started twitching again and my legs hurt - and I thought I was getting a bit better


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't know what that is


http://www.yoga-magazine.net/mantras.htm



5t3IIa said:


> Oh, go carry yer monkey



Hah! I knew the new calm persona you created wouldn'tbe around for long


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My mouth has started twitching again and my legs hurt - and I thought I was getting a bit better



Go hoooome and driiiiiink


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Go hoooome and driiiiiink



I've made myself a cup of tea  Would like to leave early but that is because I am bored shitless rather here today!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

I am feeling a smidge better


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am feeling a smidge better



Pub!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am feeling a smidge better





ready for Thursday ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

:shudder: come on chaps - I said  a _smidge_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

What I need, actually, is a job. 

Yoiu are both gainfully employed. Surely you need some admin wanker at your places? Ask about, keep ears to ground and eyes peeled


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What I need, actually, is a job.
> 
> Yoiu are both gainfully employed. Surely you need some admin wanker at your places? Ask about, keep ears to ground and eyes peeled



If anything appears, I already have you in mind, but I'm afraid we're fully booked atm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

*shakes fist*

You'll be the loser in this


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2009)

afternoon all, hope you're all as sweet as daisies today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> afternoon all, hope you're all as sweet as daisies today



Yes thanks. Job please?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

How much do you 'need' to earn Stella? Bottom line.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> How much do you 'need' to earn Stella? Bottom line.



How do I work it out?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How do I work it out?



Rent, food, bit to play with etc.

Look at what you are earning now, if it is too low, add a bit and give me a approx. figure for a full time, pro rota. salary.


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What I need, actually, is a job.
> 
> Yoiu are both gainfully employed. Surely you need some *admin wanker* at your places? Ask about, keep ears to ground and eyes peeled



cough splutter ahem ah sorry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

edit - that's not right - miscalc


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes thanks. Job please?


the talk is of _strategic redundancies_ here i'm afraid...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> cough splutter ahem ah sorry.



Do you has a job for me?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> edit - that's not right - miscalc



PM if you want.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh god I am sooo thick. I am using this and I...I don't know how to use it http://www.thesalarycalculator.co.uk/lifestyle.php


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What I need, actually, is a job.
> 
> Yoiu are both gainfully employed. Surely you need some admin wanker at your places? Ask about, keep ears to ground and eyes peeled



there is only 3 of us here full-time


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you has a job for me?



  

Actual L out actual L.  First thing that's made me smile all day.

e2a:  I don't, actually, sorry, no; there's only 3 of us here, and only 1 of them has been paid since March.  And it's not me...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god I am sooo thick. I am using this and I...I don't know how to use it http://www.thesalarycalculator.co.uk/lifestyle.php



input figure in the monthly salary box and it does the maths for you...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Actual L out actual L.  First thing that's made me smile all day.



I'm going to start charging for lols


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> input figure in the monthly salary box and it does the maths for you...



20! 20 alright! I need 20 then I will still be poor and moaning but I can pay my bills


----------



## pootle (Aug 25, 2009)

I keep telling you there are jobs going here! 

I've just been asked to "pop in" and see our Director...  maybe my job is going to be up for grabs soon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> I keep telling you there are jobs going here!
> 
> I've just been asked to "pop in" and see our Director...  maybe my job is going to be up for grabs soon



Poor you send me the link again pls


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

*25!*


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm going to start charging for lols



How much?  I'm not sure I can afford you...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> How much?  I'm not sure I can afford you...



*25*

Look, do you has a position for me or not? <-- I has concelead a 'free' lol in there but it's your last one


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

You're no better than a pusher are you?  Giving the first few away for free, get the punter hooked, *then* uuuuuuupp go the prices, and we're all puppets dancing to 5t3IIa's tune, oh yes, for just one more lol to make life bearable.

That's your game, isn't it?  Dasterdly, I call it.  Coz I like the word.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> You're no better than a pusher are you?  Giving the first few away for free, get the punter hooked, *then* uuuuuuupp go the prices, and we're all puppets dancing to 5t3IIa's tune, oh yes, for just one more lol to make life bearable.
> 
> That's your game, isn't it?  Dasterdly, I call it.  Coz I like the word.



Dastardly? 

Nevermind that: txt from Pootles! She just got busted by her Director about her internets usage so send loves and regrets and will see us another time


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Dastardly?


Possibly, possibly...

damn, I hate being caught out on speeling



> Nevermind that: txt from Pootles! She just got busted by her Director about her internets usage so send loves and regrets and will see us another time



Shit - that's a bugger.  I didn't think that happened in real life.  Right, we need a campaign - Free The Pootles One!  Let's firebomb her offices (when she's not there, of course).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

She'll be right. Let's talk about you. How is your pile?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Dastardly?
> 
> Nevermind that: txt from Pootles! She just got busted by her Director about her internets usage so send loves and regrets and will see us another time



Boo to Pootles' Director 

35 mins and counting till I can leave this pit of boredom for today!


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

Awwwww, I haven't firebombed anything in ages.

It's OK, there'll be a big hump to get over this Thursday when something supposed to be going live and all the stuff I've been doing will get tested for the first time (and thus won't work and will have to be debugged late into the night and probably into Friday), but next week looks not so bad...

How about you?  Any news from your project man?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Boo to Pootles' Director
> 
> 35 mins and counting till I can leave this pit of boredom for today!



Ra! Fuck em all! Did you write to Jemery in the end?



prunus said:


> Awwwww, I haven't firebombed anything in ages.
> 
> It's OK, there'll be a big hump to get over this Thursday when something supposed to be going live and all the stuff I've been doing will get tested for the first time (and thus won't work and will have to be debugged late into the night and probably into Friday), but next week looks not so bad...
> 
> How about you?  Any news from your project man?




Nothing from project man. Did notice that he's running a festie soon so he's probably tied up. Will tell you all about plans next week sometime


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nothing from project man. Did notice that he's running a festie soon so he's probably tied up. Will tell you all about plans next week sometime



Excellent


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh dear pootles!!! 


I have just been to see potential boss man.  Still nowt definite, as need to crunch more numbers, but there's a very strong possibility of me being taken on to run one, poss two sites.  Fair bit less money if only one site, but it is only round the corner from me, and he would build in commission on sales, plus extra dollars when occupancy goes up (and if/when I help him out on other stuff) so *shrugs*.  If two sites, would not be as much of a reduction on salary, and would get to keep car.

None the bloody wiser really though, for now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Good....and bad  When will you know?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Good....and bad  When will you know?



Fuck knows

My current boss not back from hols til 1st, the landlords for Macc (who may partner new boss man for me to manage Macc) are on hols til 15th and I'm not back til fucking 7th.

Probably at least another month before I know for sure   I'm used to being in limbo now though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fuck knows
> 
> My current boss not back from hols til 1st, the landlords for Macc (who may partner new boss man for me to manage Macc) are on hols til 15th and I'm not back til fucking 7th.
> 
> Probably at least another month before I know for sure   I'm used to being in limbo now though




Oh, well that's alright then 

Good luck x


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

I've just been offered an interview for another job though - same amount as potential boss man offered me, but longer journey to work.  Hmmm.  Wonder how much second-hand cars are going for these days...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, well that's alright then
> 
> Good luck x



Ta chick

I think I must hold the title for longest fucking-about-by-a-company ever


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2009)

Right I am taking my jack-yer-body limbs outta here! Laters xx


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

Ta Ra queeny


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh but - forgot a bit of info - if potential boss man wants to go ahead, I get to be MD of the company he sets up  (which puts me in a better place for negotiating higher wages!!)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

Poor Pootle!!!
I have managed to look busy all day...perhaps because I have been busy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

Stella....

http://www.kcl.ac.uk/depsta/pertra/vacancy/external/pers_detail.php?jobindex=8133

That is a good wage for that job.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Stella....
> 
> http://www.kcl.ac.uk/depsta/pertra/vacancy/external/pers_detail.php?jobindex=8133
> 
> That is a good wage for that job.



Ta


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

What's your IT like?

http://www.kcl.ac.uk/depsta/pertra/vacancy/external/pers_detail.php?jobindex=8126


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> What's your IT like?
> 
> http://www.kcl.ac.uk/depsta/pertra/vacancy/external/pers_detail.php?jobindex=8126



Databases! Can not do!

More!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Databases! Can not do!
> 
> More!



 Learn!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Learn


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Learn!!!!!



Yes - learn!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I've just been offered an interview for another job though - same amount as potential boss man offered me, but longer journey to work.  Hmmm.  Wonder how much second-hand cars are going for these days...



just bought a 6 year old Golf for £3k  will sell it to you for £4k now you're missmoneybags


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

They are not little pissy names and address databases they are on about - they are on about IT


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

coffee


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They are not little pissy names and address databases they are on about - they are on about IT



Nah - tis an admin role in the IT dept.

I'd be very surprised if there'd be any complex database stuff to be done.

Also: look at those salaries! 

I need a new job


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They are not little pissy names and address databases they are on about - they are on about IT



 Excuses....


http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/qid=12512...as=stripbooks&field-keywords=database systems

Bedtime reading.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Nah - tis an admin role in the IT dept.
> 
> I'd be very surprised if there'd be any complex database stuff to be done.


 Innit...


> Also: look at those salaries!
> 
> I need a new job



I knows where the salaries are!

You'd think she'd be grateful.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

I am grateful


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am grateful


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just bought a 6 year old Golf for £3k  will sell it to you for £4k now you're missmoneybags



4 fucking k?! You're having a _larrrff_ intcha? 

Erm, I'm not gonna be miss moneybags marty - if anything, I'm gonna be miss _less_ moneybags 

3k for a car?  Fuck me.  I paid £250 last time I bought a banger!

I was reckoning on about £600!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2009)

Home time.....


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

Do not, do not do not do not, learn anything about databases.  They will take over your life.  You will dream in SQL.  

Oh, it seems fun to being with, they can do all sorts of things, and people are so impressed - "ooh!" they say "look what you can do!", and you can bask in the glow, but it's like basking in the glow of  a radium lamp - it slowly poisons you from within.

Stay away.  I am but a husk of a man, all feelings and emotions replaced with on-insert triggers and plsql proceedures.

Unclean!  Unclean!

Wibble.

<falls over>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Do not, do not do not do not, learn anything about databases.  They will take over your life.  You will dream in SQL.
> 
> Oh, it seems fun to being with, they can do all sorts of things, and people are so impressed - "ooh!" they say "look what you can do!", and you can bask in the glow, but it's like basking in the glow of  a radium lamp - it slowly poisons you from within.
> 
> ...



 

We gather here to pay our respects to prunus. He but flitted trhough our lives and sadly died talking nonsense.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> 4 fucking k?! You're having a _larrrff_ intcha?
> 
> Erm, I'm not gonna be miss moneybags marty - if anything, I'm gonna be miss _less_ moneybags
> 
> ...




I thought 3k was pretty reasonable tbf, two of us paying for it, and it'll last ages

hopefully


<prays>


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I thought 3k was pretty reasonable tbf, two of us paying for it, and it'll last ages
> 
> hopefully
> 
> ...



You could get a new panda for about 6 or 7k brand new!

Fuck paying 3 for a second hander.

Must check out local paper, and rope brother in as person-who-goes-with-me-to-kick-tyres


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> We gather here to pay our respects to prunus. He but flitted trhough our lives and sadly died talking nonsense.



I understood what he meant 

I think this means I'm infected


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I understood what he meant
> 
> I think this means I'm infected



Even the 'proceedures' bit?


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Even the 'proceedures' bit?



look, if this is another dig at my spelling, I'll, I'll, I don't know what I'll do.  BRB.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

oosp


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I understood what he meant
> 
> I think this means I'm infected


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

Yay! Idiot knickers is here with his smiley bookmarks!


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> oosp



you edited... 

And yes it might be.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> you edited...
> 
> And yes it might be.



Is it going to hurt my knee again?


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

Shouldn't think so, my aim is pretty good


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

You edited! 

or wait no you didn't. Fuck off with that stupid smiley an all


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, well, so did you. 

OK, did.


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

This is getting too odd - email updates bear no resemblance to the messages that are actually here.  It's like having conversations in two parallel universes.  Both of which are full of loons.

<explodes>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> This is getting too odd - email updates bear no resemblance to the messages that are actually here.  It's like having conversations in two parallel universes.  Both of which are full of loons.
> 
> <explodes>



You get email updates?! So you can see all the shit that gets edited out of posts?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

get

a

fucking

room


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You get email updates?! So you can see all the shit that gets edited out of posts?



Yes, you didn't know...?  Damn, shouldn't have let that slip.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

*explodes with fury*

Fucking hell! I _told you_


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Even the 'proceedures' bit?



No, I didn't understand that


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fucking hell! I _told you_



It's 17.53

This is obviously flirting


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

It's 17.53

This is mind-numbed boredom.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2009)

It's 1806 it's time ot go home.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

*exit stella and prunus offstage*

*into the broom cupboard*


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

Sadly not me - they won't be releasing me until 7.

Then it's off for some latin fusion music and, I sincerely pray, some beer.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Sadly not me - they won't be releasing me until 7.
> 
> Then it's off for some *latin fusion* music and, I sincerely pray, some beer.



Why?


----------



## prunus (Aug 25, 2009)

Fair question.  A friend of mine is playing a gig, and that's what she's playing.  Hence: 


> and, I sincerely pray, some beer.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Fair question.  A friend of mine is playing a gig, and that's what she's playing.  Hence:



 fair enough


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You could get a new panda for about 6 or 7k brand new!
> 
> Fuck paying 3 for a second hander.
> 
> Must check out local paper, and rope brother in as person-who-goes-with-me-to-kick-tyres



it is a panda! I prefer 2nd hand, I could have done with your brother, the dealer showed me the engine, and all i could think of was, "it looks very clean" I failed to kick the tyres, and the only question I asked was "diesel or petrol?"


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> all i could think of was, "it looks very clean" I failed to kick the tyres, and the only question I asked was "diesel or petrol?"





fucking hell, really??

there's no way on gods good earth i would go to buy a car on my own - I know fuck all about cars!   My brother does, however, and would give it an all-over check   My fucking dad would be useless mind


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I did test drive it, and it was ok, and have driven it since and it seems ok 

<prays>

it's got 6 months warranty too


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 25, 2009)

I just got u again & i feel like shite.


----------



## pootle (Aug 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Shit - that's a bugger.  I didn't think that happened in real life.  Right, we need a campaign - Free The Pootles One!  Let's firebomb her offices (when she's not there, of course).



Thanks prunus!   Firebomb away! That'll learn 'em 



5t3IIa said:


> She'll be right. Let's talk about you. How is your pile?



And thanks for nothing you!   You know who your real friends are in a crisis   you'll be sorry when there's no one to feed your attention addiction and generally rep hard for you! 

Ta! everyone else...tbh it was coming, I HAVE been taking the piss heinously lately at work. Boo though! Embarrasing being told off more than anything


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> tbh it was coming, I HAVE been taking the piss heinously lately at work. Boo though! Embarrasing being told off more than anything



  matter of time really


----------



## pootle (Aug 25, 2009)

Btw, teh internetz is way less interesting on your own time, innit.

But yeah, it's goodnight from me and goodbye from him. My day will continue to drag but seeing as I'm only going to be able to use the internetz for an hour a day, I ain't going to be in here much, that's for sure!

Thanks for the giggles and distractions! Love 'oo! Miss 'oo! Be good!

*mwah*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

fuck off then!

fairweather fucking friend etc


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

You fuck off! 


Oh sorry, I mean - Good morning!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2009)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Today is gonna drag, it's official.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

pootle said:


> And thanks for nothing you!   You know who your real friends are in a crisis   you'll be sorry when there's no one to feed your attention addiction and generally rep hard for you!




I am _so_ sorry  I think I'm being funny but I'm just a cunt


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2009)

today is major drag - evening meeting, will be at the office until after 9PM!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> today is major drag - evening meeting, will be at the office until after 9PM!



Don't steal my drag-thunder ....With one post you have taken away my reason to moan! 

The most I had was probably getting wet on my cycle to and from work...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

It does look quite overcast today Rut so you might regain the Moan Lead soon enough


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It does look quite overcast today Rut so you might regain the Moan Lead soon enough



It is clearly waiting for me to leave the house before it actually starts to rain...it does it all the time!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

You can't wait to terrorise peds along the canal can you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You can't wait to terrorise peds along the canal can you?



I am not riding along the canal today...gonna take my chances with the trucks and taxis on the main road....


----------



## Voley (Aug 26, 2009)

On the late shift today - so a nice lie-in this morning but I'll be in the office till 8. I've invented a law that says his justifies getting a takeaway curry on the way home, though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning all

I've cleabed the bathroom....want to go back to bed now  When it gets a bit brighter I am going to jack into the Head to get a photo frame and birthday cards and....shit!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning all.

I just cycled into work for the first time evar. Typically, it rained 

Also: Waterloo Bridge is a lot steeper than it might first appear 

*collapses*


----------



## Pip (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm off to wander round Ikea :-/

Don't miss me too much xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2009)

happy shopping pip...hope they've got what you want 

*gulps*


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> happy shopping pip...hope they've got what you want
> 
> *gulps*



hehe

*gets behind riot shield*


Today is my Friday  *dances round room*

I have a bit of a hangover, but feel fucking great!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2009)

no hangover here, been off the sauce since the weekend *polishes halo*

today is my thursday so i'm almost ready to join you in a jog about the room sojjy 

lots to do but strangely distracted....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

Got in 20mins ago. Am eating lunch.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got in 20mins ago. Am eating lunch.



  I'm hungy now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

God tho I had _the_ nicest dinner last night. Nothing special at all but I was in _ecstasies_.

Pan fried halloumi in pitta with salad and a splot of salad cream  I think it was especially good as I grilled the pittas perfectly. The clue is, right, to run them under the cold tap first. No, honest. 

Nom nom nom. Can't wait to get home to has them again.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2009)

busy busy busy - doing stuff and that


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm now having a cup of tea and marmalade on buttery toast, even though I've already had brekkie

That's YOUR fault stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

Bloody hell I am bored and almost falling asleep.

Might try doing some work to wake me up


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2009)

2 hours left

Think I might do the dishes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> 2 hours left
> 
> Think I might do the dishes



You at work?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You at work?



At work at home 

I'm getting to a stage which can only be described as 'gleeful' 

I'm almost rubbing my hands together in glee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds nice 

I would be gleeful as this is my Thursday but I still has tons of work to do


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2009)

about 5 hours to go ! 

still, lie in tomorrow


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2009)

40 minutes to go...the rain is waiting for me to leave again....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

Shit! is 6.20pm!

I has done nussing today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shit! is 6.20pm!
> 
> I has done nussing today


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shit! is 6.20pm!
> 
> I has done nussing today






time fail


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

I have done nothing! NOTHIGN!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

16.20!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> time fail



nah, wishful thinking init.


----------



## Pip (Aug 26, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no hangover here, been off the sauce since the weekend *polishes halo*
> 
> today is my thursday so i'm almost ready to join you in a jog about the room sojjy
> 
> lots to do but strangely distracted....



May I say, Mr Tandoori, how _nice_ it is to see someone round here who still has manners and decency.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2009)

Pip said:


> May I say, Mr Tandoori, how _nice_ it is to see someone round here who still has manners and decency.


so, ikea? good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## Pip (Aug 26, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so, ikea? good, bad, indifferent?



Too many stupid little kids and their stupid little parents, but it was alright. I worked out a way of squeezing a sink unit into my kitchen, and helped my mum's young neighbour get some stuff which was nice. Overall I'd give it 3 out of 5 meatballs.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2009)

Pip said:


> Too many stupid little kids and their stupid little parents, but it was alright. I worked out a way of squeezing a sink unit into my kitchen, and helped my mum's young neighbour get some stuff which was nice. Overall I'd give it 3 out of 5 meatballs.


 pretty good meatball marks there....and a successful shopping trip to boot, what a result on a rainy day


----------



## Pip (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm pretty excited about reorganising my hall cupboard as well. Woo!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 26, 2009)

I have to go in my hall cupboard to find my hoover bit. Not looking forward to it. I don't like finding the stuff I've kept and  have no intention of throwing away but that....I never look at. It unsettles me.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> Too many stupid little kids and their stupid little parents, but it was alright. I worked out a way of squeezing a sink unit into my kitchen, and helped my mum's young neighbour get some stuff which was nice. Overall I'd give it 3 out of 5 meatballs.


You forgot to mention your sterling work wheeling my Billy bookcase home via tram and bus and through hordes of shoppers in Brixton in my clapped out wheelie basket....You get 5 out of 5 meatballs for that, my darling child.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Is FRIDAY!


----------



## pootle (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning 53tIIa! 

Just popping by to say hello! hope you're all good...haven't got time to read the thread, but looking forward to seeing some of you later, especially Queen of Goths!  Eeep!

I've done you a new CD 53tIIa! 

Lots and lots of fun for me today. No work for a start! Yesterday one of my mates in our team got told off for using her mobile in the office/at her desk    but yeah! I'm not there today! Shame I've got too much on to faff about on teh internetz all day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

What you up to today? Sounds massively exciting 

It's my last day at the place so I have to go in and wait for my line manager to go on retirement (for serious) then I can leave


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks like rain again.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww! Is a hurricane you know


----------



## pootle (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What you up to today? Sounds massively exciting



Haircut this am....tattoo this PM, bit of shopping inbetween, seeing yous lot later!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh what  day 

Have a good one, you is a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in'tcha?


----------



## Voley (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is FRIDAY!



You're confusing me. It's definitely Thursday here. Except I didn't start work this week till Wednesday so it's also my Tuesday. But I'm working Saturday so that also makes it my Wednesday.

Fuck it, I'm just gonna call it Monday and be pleasantly surprised when the weekend comes round.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry to be confusing


----------



## Voley (Aug 27, 2009)

It's OK. It'll be nice when Saturday arrives on Wednesday or something.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't pay my council tax to have Saturday on Wednesday


----------



## Voley (Aug 27, 2009)

You're right. You don't.


----------



## Voley (Aug 27, 2009)

I found someone's lost dog for them last night.

Isn't that heartwarming? Maybe I should've saved that for the end of the thread like they do on the news.


----------



## pootle (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have a good one, you is a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww! Cheers doll. You aren't so shabby yo'self! See you later.  We won't recognise each other, though, obvs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> I found someone's lost dog for them last night.
> 
> Isn't that heartwarming? Maybe I should've saved that for the end of the thread like they do on the news.



Over the phone?



pootle said:


> Aww! Cheers doll. You aren't so shabby yo'self! See you later.  We won't recognise each other, though, obvs


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2009)

just got up


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)

justv leaving home now, ma francais visitors all packed and ready2go


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

It's definitely Friday.

I've got no work tomorrow, so it must be a Friday.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2009)

friday is friday for me this week, but next week, 4 days of work, followed by loads of Saturdays!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2009)

now where is the badger ?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> friday is friday for me this week, but next week, 4 days of work, followed by loads of Saturdays!



I've got a three day week next week, with any luck


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I've got a three day week next week, with any luck



getting fired on Thursday ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 27, 2009)

Today is my Friday and tomorrow will be my Thursday.
Saturday will be Saturday and Sunday will be Sunday.....Bank holiday Monday will be my Monday as usual.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

O kids am losing it here. Just got in, can barely keep eyes open, nearly got run over my a BMW at the lights.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> getting fired on Thursday ?





Better not 


Off to see an urbanite on a plinth very early Friday morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Another late night Thursday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

Juast got in after a fiendish journey involving no trains, changing platforms and generally fuckedness.

And I've got some work to do. What's that about!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2009)

signing off, to have a bath, and get dressed , in that order


----------



## Yetman (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning you units 

Holy fuckshit, they are making thousands of people in my company redundant. I may be on the cards. Well, I'd fucking love it if I was (and if I got relevant cover sorted out beforehand) but apparently its the minions that are gonna be culled. I'm part of the backbone see, an essential and integral part of the business. Should I go, then, well, I shudder to think what might happen to the UK arm of our company....


----------



## prunus (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning all.

Loads to do and feeling like death.  Oh bounteous joy.

May we live to see the dawn.  Or perhaps not.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Loads to do and feeling like death.  Oh bounteous joy.
> 
> May we live to see the dawn.  Or perhaps not.




I feel like poop too. I feel like I am winding down sloooooowly to a big long sleep


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Though I have done more work in the last hour than I've done all week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

I have just had two small toffee filled waffles. 

*SUGAR RUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't like sugar rushes cuz of the crash afterwards


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't like sugar rushes cuz of the crash afterwards



I think the crash is coming on now ...

And my cup of tea tasted like the scissors I dipped into it to get the tea bag out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Do not spill down front!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)

6 A's, 3 B's, 4 C's, get in there my son... the boy did good, very very very good, i'm delighted


----------



## Pip (Aug 27, 2009)

Fucking hell! Well done Master Tandoori.

Buy him a happy meal


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)

good eh? i rashly promised a tenner an A, should i uphold my bargain or is that gonna be excessive? 

oh, and today is my friday, hooray!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Woah nice one PTjnr


----------



## Pip (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> good eh? i rashly promised a tenner an A, should i uphold my bargain or is that gonna be excessive?
> 
> oh, and today is my friday, hooray!!!!



You've got to do it now


----------



## sojourner (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeh, you fuckin tight wad paulie! 

afternoon motherfuckers - I'm on holiday, did I mention that?

I had a lovely lie in this morning


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> good eh? i rashly promised a tenner an A, should i uphold my bargain or is that gonna be excessive?
> 
> oh, and today is my friday, hooray!!!!



I remember trying to persuade my parents to make a similar arrangement during my exams. No dice 

You promised him them, so you really have to pay him 

Small price to pay - the better his grades, the greater the likelihood he'll have the cash to make you comfortable in your old age


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

Also, I've just taken my boss's dog for a walk


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)

ok you lot, i'm convinced, will send him cash monay in due course.

right, am off for egg and chips now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 6 A's, 3 B's, 4 C's, get in there my son... the boy did good, very very very good, i'm delighted



Fantastic - well done him!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Egg and chips too


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 6 A's, 3 B's, 4 C's, get in there my son... the boy did good, very very very good, i'm delighted




good work paulieson!   


Paulie Tandoori said:


> good eh? i rashly promised a tenner an A, should i uphold my bargain or is that gonna be excessive?
> 
> oh, and today is my friday, hooray!!!!



pay up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

Right I am definitely having MaccyD's or some other lardy stuff for tea 'cos I have just had a vile lunch 

The Greek Salad I made was wet and tasted of salt and nothing else, the rye bread with it was mouldy and I have forgotten my crisps 

I want chips!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

Someone outside the office window is singing!

That's far too cheerful - SHUT THE FUCK UP!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Jebus. Someone need chips and a leg over. I mean, chips and a stuff drink.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jebus. Someone need chips and a leg over. I mean, chips and a stuff drink.



Stiff drink?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Stiff drink?



I don't want no floppy drink


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

You needs to chill lady! You're reminding me of someone but I can't quite think who


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2009)

Argh! emergency last m inute washing and packing for camping! Organising books to enjoy! etc!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

:waves: you too!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You needs to chill lady! You're reminding me of someone but I can't quite think who



I think I am just over excited and it is manifesting itself in a strange way


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

I had that spate of doing the old '' every bloody post and it made me go weird


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had that spate of doing the old '' every bloody post and it made me go weird



-er


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> -er



http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=brown tshirt&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=brown tshirt&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi



I've not worn a brown tshirt in a long time, thank you very much.

Though I grant you there's been lots of blue and black 

I am genuinely going to go out shopping for a new tshirt, pre-drinks, just to shut you up 

e2a: I actually like the looks of this one:


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I've not worn a brown tshirt in a long time, thank you very much.
> 
> Though I grant you there's been lots of blue and black
> 
> ...



i have plenty of footwear that would go with that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I've not worn a brown tshirt in a long time, thank you very much.
> 
> Though I grant you there's been lots of blue and black
> 
> ...



That pic made me lol 

I swear to god you were....wearing a brown HOODIE! Yes, that's it! Aha!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Might be nice to get the post count popping on this here thread, no?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh fuck it I can't be arsed. 

I am waiting for my line manager to leave  He has worked in the civil service for 17 years or something and has taken early retirement which started YESTERDAY but he reckons he has a few bits to finish up and was supposed to be in this morning only  I honestly can't think why he doesn't fuck off now and start spending his money and more importantly ALLOW ME TO LEAVE IN HIS WAKE.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That pic made me lol
> 
> I swear to god you were....wearing a brown HOODIE! Yes, that's it! Aha!



Hoodie, yes. But I've not had a brown tshirt since this one:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Ooooh I recognise that wink


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooooh I recognise that wink


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh fuck it I can't be arsed.
> 
> I am waiting for my line manager to leave  He has worked in the civil service for 17 years or something and has taken early retirement which started YESTERDAY but he reckons he has a few bits to finish up and was supposed to be in this morning only  I honestly can't think why he doesn't fuck off now and start spending his money and more importantly ALLOW ME TO LEAVE IN HIS WAKE.




You have started using  again  Don't become strange like I am today, I beg you!! Stop the  before it's too late!!


----------



## Pip (Aug 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Argh! emergency last m inute washing and packing for camping! Organising books to enjoy! etc!



Where are you camping?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



That's better!

A can of RAW cola seems, like a baby's dummy, to have settled me down a bit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

I am on the diet coke 

OIh! fag break! I forgot!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2009)

i have a brown hoodie, currently sporting a grey hoodie though


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> Where are you camping?



Shuttleworth. There's some God Fest going one, but I'm just going for the air museum and the chance to enjoy some time away with a good few books and a pen and paper.

The sunday school kids going are somewhat evangelic though I'll flip reverse it and turn some of them to the devils path if they try the god=sell on me


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Shuttleworth. There's some God Fest going one, but I'm just going for the air museum and the chance to enjoy some time away with a good few books and a pen and paper.
> 
> The sunday school kids going are somewhat evangelic though I'll flip reverse it and turn some of them to the devils path if they try the god=sell on me



Any chance you could give yourself an _Omen_-style 666 birthmark with a marker pen?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Line Manager still not gone


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't want no floppy drink



Reminds me of a time some friends of mine went out to Margate for the weekend.

They went on a bit of a pub crawl, stopping at one pub and asking for three Aftershocks.

They were informed by the mournful-looking barman that "_We don't do fun drinks_".


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Reminds me of a time some friends of mine went out to Margate for the weekend.
> 
> They went on a bit of a pub crawl, stopping at one pub and asking for three Aftershocks.
> 
> They were informed by the mournful-looking barman that "_We don't do fun drinks_".



 Class!


----------



## Pip (Aug 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Reminds me of a time some friends of mine went out to Margate for the weekend.
> 
> They went on a bit of a pub crawl, stopping at one pub and asking for three Aftershocks.
> 
> They were informed by the mournful-looking barman that "_We don't do fun drinks_".



Laugh out loud 

I like that.


----------



## Pip (Aug 27, 2009)

Remember that Date Ariane game? I finally (with the help of my friend, shhh) tapped dat.






Pretty erotic eh?
It was actually a complete anticlimax


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2009)

i got bored with that game, she kept telling me i was a pervy and got 1 out of 10


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

We went out for a drive, parked somewhere and she took her top off, to the cheers of some men outside the car.

Essentially, we went dogging


----------



## Pip (Aug 27, 2009)

I made her dance naked in a cowboy hat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

Pip said:


> I made her dance naked in a cowboy hat



Yeah but so might I after a couple of pints tonight


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah but so might I after a couple of pints tonight



I'm excited  are you?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah but so might I after a couple of pints tonight



I don't believe you.



There's no way you could have brought a cowboy hat.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm excited  are you?



Very!! And nervous that no one will talk to me, just point and then giggle to themselves


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Leave it out silly. We will only point and giggle if you  turn up with a french fry stuck in your cleavage or soimething.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way you could have brought a cowboy hat.



*goggles "Cowboy Hats in Fitzrovia"*



5t3IIa said:


> Leave it out silly. We will only point and giggle if you  turn up with a french fry stuck in your cleavage or soimething.



Don't tempt fate


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

My LM has still not gone! I just got him to sign my timesheet for 5pm today so I suppose that's OK now I'm not being covered in slap by Teeps but still.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My LM has still not gone! I just got him to sign my timesheet for 5pm today so I suppose that's OK now I'm not being covered in slap by Teeps but still.



You should let us all apply makeup on you in the pub


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Will you be wearing ken's pink blouse while you do it? I think that would look hot.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Will you be wearing ken's pink blouse while you do it? I think that would look hot.



I'll be getting my own pink tshirt*

*assuming I can find one that I like, obviously.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Will be twins


----------



## Pip (Aug 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah but so might I after a couple of pints tonight



Maybe I should put this North/South rivalry behind me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG - I NEED these . Hello Kitty as Godzilla!! (Don't ask what I was googling for to come up with this, just believe I NEED them!!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

What are they? Stuffed things?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What are they? Stuffed things?



Little dangly things for mobile phones, I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What are they? Stuffed things?



No they are phone charm things ... to go on your....phone...and shit!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah. Get one then 


One mind


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah. Get one then
> 
> 
> One mind



I want the one with three heads too 

*Goes off to see if she can order one ... or two *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 27, 2009)

Right - MaccyD's and beer beckon. Laters!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 28, 2009)

Morning all.  Is everyone starting late today? 

Just me an annoying boss in today. Long drag ahead


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.  Is everyone starting late today?
> 
> *Just me an annoying boss in today*. Long drag ahead



Same here this afternoon - not what you want with a stonking hangover 

I am wondering just how little work I can get away with doing. I reckon very little and I am going to put that to the test


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2009)

morning all, overslept


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

Going to be quiet in this thread today I think with a lot of people off work. Which is probably good given the state of my headache!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Same here this afternoon - not what you want with a stonking hangover
> 
> I am wondering just how little work I can get away with doing. I reckon very little and I am going to put that to the test



I'm trying the same thing.  Luckily I had to take my car to the garage this morning so started half an hour late, and as it's Friday I finish half an hour early.  Conversely it's my turn to check the answerphone tomorrow though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm the sofa with fogbat watching Galaxy Quest


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm the sofa with fogbat watching Galaxy Quest



I _love_ Galaxy Quest! Are you both all warm and cuddly. I want to be warm and cuddly .... not staring at a mug of cold coffee, a pile of filing and wondering if I can face a piece of fudge which is the only food I have in the office


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2009)

I some prunes in the shop when i went out for a mint feast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I some prunes in the shop when i went out for a mint feast



I have steak, chips, cheesecake and a bottle of rose wine waiting for me at home courtesy of M&S meal for a tenner which Mr. Qoths says I have to eat or else he won't pick me up from Maidenhead Station at 1.15am again....with sick in my hair


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ....with sick in my hair



Good night then?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Good night then?



it was

I didn't get sick in my hair, but i did fall asleep on the bus and miss my stop and had to get another bus back, and overslept and was late for work this morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Good night then?



 Yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it was
> 
> I didn't get sick in my hair, but i did fall asleep on the bus and miss my stop and had to get another bus back, and overslept and was late for work this morning.



I got on the right bus but the wrong way - ended up god knows where on the 205 route and wait for one going back to Paddington.

I think that was what made me sick actually, too much bus travel


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

Time is going very slowly here, but still not as slow as my hangover is fading


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 28, 2009)

alright babes??!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> alright babes??!!



Better now I have had a HUGE Chicken & Bacon Club Sandwich - now I just need sleep


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 28, 2009)

I've spent all day reading ten pages of govtl policy, then... erm.

Well. That was done by 9.00.

Then I walked into college and got my bike. Then bought a birthday present for someone, and an artist's pad, and some colouring pencils. £3.99 at Smiths! Then I got some train tickets, and then I came home and spent the time... erm... until just now... making a birthday card that's got a picture of a pig playing a violin on it


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 28, 2009)

my FUCKING thumb keeps twitching


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2009)

Can you look at my thread about my dongle and help me?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can you look at my thread about my dongle and help me?



I looked ...and I failed


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 28, 2009)

I looked for a number as well, couldn't find one...


----------



## kittyP (Aug 28, 2009)

Word up.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2009)

2 hours to go


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2009)

Post 1001


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 2 hours to go



Just over an hour for me ... and it can't come soon enough!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just over an hour for me ... and it can't come soon enough!



I'm still feeling a little delicate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm still feeling a little delicate



I felt better after I had some food but now my headache has returned along with post-beer flushing of the face.  

This is not fair. There should be a time limit on hangovers! I am happy to pay my dues for a hour or so - maybe two 'cos I was sick  - but not all fucking day


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 28, 2009)

35 minutes to go


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2009)

65 mins for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 28, 2009)

Wind all the clocks in your office forward a bit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

Into the last 30 minutes. I have done nothing today. Nothing! And I've done it _really_ well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

Less than 10 minutes - I can taste the freedom! And I don't care it's about to rain. I embrace the rain!!

Laters guys and gals, have a good one xx


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm off to get ready to go too.

Enjoy the bank holiday


----------



## Voley (Aug 28, 2009)

I spoke to James Brown on the phone today. 

This almost made up for the fact that I'm working tomorrow and can't get pissed now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2009)

james Brown is brown bread innit?


----------



## prunus (Aug 28, 2009)

A big hand for those still at work!  Yay!  Friday evenings in the office FTW.


----------



## prunus (Aug 28, 2009)

P.S. morning draggers.


----------



## Voley (Aug 28, 2009)

The Funk never dies.

Although James is slightly more interested in paying his council tax these days.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2009)

NVP said:


> The Funk never dies.
> 
> Although James is slightly more interested in paying his council tax these days.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> P.S. morning draggers.



Morning P


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 28, 2009)

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## prunus (Aug 28, 2009)

Not yet you lazy lumpus.  Get some work done.

imincharge - only just noticed that  Excellent.

What's been going on in here lately then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2009)

Not much by the looks of it


----------



## prunus (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, quiet, isn't it....

......spooooooooky........


oooooooOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo..............


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm on the train!  Just left reading


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2009)

nice result on the way back, sat in 1st class at Bath, no one checked the tickets, in 1st class all the way baby, to London, with free coffee, and biscuits


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nice result on the way back, sat in 1st class at Bath, no one checked the tickets, in 1st class all the way baby, to London, with free coffee, and biscuits




Very  Did you have a good time in Bath?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Very  Did you have a good time in Bath?



yep, very relaxing, went out for a meal on the saturday, over indulged


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2009)

This long weekend has pretty much ruined my sleeping pattern.  Luckily annoying boss is off this week though, so I don't need to pretend to be working too hard


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2009)

Hard to get out of bed, hard to get in the bath, stuck on the sofa with a coffee. Have shit loads to do this week both at work and to sort out at home so fear that the drag (which thread?) will not be on my mind that much. Only a four day week (following three + two day weeks) which is a blessing but have no time to rest until November now and no holiday scheduled until December 21st!!! 

In other news my post count is scarily near a milestone and these pointless things bother me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2009)

Tireeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddd!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Morning! I feel physically fine but mentally like a piece of crap.

UNEMPLOYED!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hard to get out of bed, hard to get in the bath, stuck on the sofa with a coffee. Have shit loads to do this week both at work and to sort out at home so fear that the drag (which thread?) will not be on my mind that much. Only a four day week (following three + two day weeks) which is a blessing but have no time to rest until November now and no holiday scheduled until December 21st!!!
> 
> In other news my post count is scarily near a milestone and these pointless things bother me.



Morning! Plans for 20k?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! I feel physically fine but mentally like a piece of crap.
> 
> UNEMPLOYED!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! I feel physically fine but mentally like a piece of crap.
> 
> UNEMPLOYED!



Any joy on the application front?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

4 day week which is nice, then off for a week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Any joy on the application front?



That is my plans for today 

Might sign-on later


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



Has no bike!


----------



## foo (Sep 1, 2009)

oh GOD.

back at work after a fortnight off.

<WAILS>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor foo


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> UNEMPLOYED!





Nothing in the pipeline treacle? 



5t3IIa said:


> Morning! Plans for 20k?



Was thinking of starting 'Drag VI: The Return' but will probably just forget and make a meaningless post moaning about commuters or something. Equally I might stop on 19,999 and then run out of ideas. These are both likely but will try to do something to mark the occasion. Right now I guess that I will put this to one side and iron a shirt 

Am already late but lacking in any motivation despite the long weekend. Think that I am going for the old classic 09:30 start with a shorter lunch than usual. We are out tonight which will be cool but right now I feel like struggling through the day, leaving as early as possible and passing out on the sofa about 20:00 but not to be.


----------



## foo (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That is my plans for today
> 
> Might sign-on later




Stells, if you lived closer i could probably give you some temp work for a couple of months. as it is, i'll probably get Steve Shrekface from Business support again. 

good luck love x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Nothing in the pipeline. I don't consider jobs that are PERFECT that I have applied for as being 'in the pipeline' cuz that's happened before and I've not heard nothing.

I am meeting an author chum who I have been corresponding with later today and he says he has plans for me...but unless they pay £100 a day then I don't see how that will keep me going.

Agency said they'd sent my CV to yet _another_ department of the huge org I have just been working with but tbh I really really really don't want to go back there. Have been temping in the same place since December and it's fucking boring and I hate it. Actually hate it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

foo said:


> Stells, if you lived closer i could probably give you some temp work for a couple of months. as it is, i'll probably get Steve Shrekface from Business support again.
> 
> good luck love x



 fanks darlin'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2009)

Right, should have left at 08:00 latest for the easy 09:00 start but just can't face it so procrastinating a little further to make my morning more tricky. Have got as far as cleaning my bloated corpse, packing a bag and throwing on clothes so just got the last push to get out the door and into the commute once more. Weather looks a bit shitty round this manner but not too fussed, will just get wet and moan about it like a true Brit should. 

Drag on Draggers, Drag on....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Is sunny here 

OH GOD POOR ME


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is sunny here
> 
> OH GOD POOR ME


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right, should have left at 08:00 latest for the easy 09:00 start but just can't face it so procrastinating a little further to make my morning more tricky. Have got as far as cleaning my bloated corpse, packing a bag and throwing on clothes so just got the last push to get out the door and into the commute once more. Weather looks a bit shitty round this manner but not too fussed, will just get wet and moan about it like a true Brit should.
> 
> Drag on Draggers, Drag on....



i'll think of yz all while i lounge by the beach today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha







Pickman's model said:


> i'll think of yz all while i lounge by the beach today



You? On a beach? Does not suit haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2009)

ok, i'm not by the beach. but i'm not going to work and i'm not hungover


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>






			
				5t3IIa said:
			
		

> OH GOD POOR ME


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

So you're laughing at me cuz I am unemployed? Wot a cunt you are


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2009)

make like an actor stella and tell people that you're "resting" innit


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So you're laughing at me cuz I am unemployed? Wot a cunt you are



no, i was laughing at you cos i thought you were hungover


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> no, i was laughing at you cos i thought you were hungover



I am not hungover. I was 'POOR ME-ING' cuz I _am unemployed_.

Now fucking apologise to me


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am not hungover. I was 'POOR ME-ING' cuz I _am unemployed_.
> 
> Now fucking apologise to me


i'm sorry you got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Voley (Sep 1, 2009)

Hope you get something soon, Stella. Ups and downs this temping lark, innit?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm sorry you got the wrong end of the stick.



No, you apologise for making assumptions and being a bitch.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

NVP said:


> Hope you get something soon, Stella. Ups and downs this temping lark, innit?



Thank you. What a nice civilised man you are


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2009)

i'm sorry yr on the rock


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm sorry yr on the rock



Sorry for being a bitch too pls.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sorry for being a bitch too


i wasn't a bloody bitch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i wasn't a bloody bitch



Yes you were. You are steadfastly avoiding apologising for your actual crime rather than made up stuff. You can PM me if you don't want anyone to see weakness.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2009)

Morning all.



marty21 said:


> 4 day week which is nice, then off for a week



Same, 'cept I'm back on the Friday next week


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> 
> Same, 'cept I'm back on the Friday next week



4 day week this week, no day week next week, 4 day week the week after


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa

good luck on the job hunt, apologies for not showing my caring side earlier


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you - sorry - I don't mean to be a FEEL SORRY FOR ME YOU LOT like a silly cow - I just feel a bit , you know?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 1, 2009)

Morning, all.

Well, that four day weekend went bloody quick, didn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah man. I didn't even leave the house yesterday


----------



## fogbat (Sep 1, 2009)

Three day week for me now, mind


----------



## Voley (Sep 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Three day week for me now, mind



Aye, me an' all. Starting tomorrow.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

meeting this morning  starts in about an hour


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Three day week for me now, mind



Friday off _again_? Oh - is that Plinth Night??! Teehee! I sort of hope I don't get a job this week so I can go....that's wrong innit


----------



## fogbat (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Friday off _again_? Oh - is that Plinth Night??! Teehee! I sort of hope I don't get a job this week so I can go....that's wrong innit





It is indeed plinth night.

Must remember to confirm whether the pub I said would be open late is, hactually, open late


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> It is indeed plinth night.
> 
> Must remember to confirm whether the pub I said would be open late is, hactually, open late



Yes, do! Ring them up! Which one is it? I'll ring them up.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2009)

Still tireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

What did you do yesterday?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2009)

Went to camber!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

What is that?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2009)

Camber Sands, East Sussex...a beach, with dunes...It was great! 

http://www.camberlife.co.uk/

But now i'm tireddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, looks lovely  SAND though! I am from West Sussex - just along east from Brighton and there's no cunting sand there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2009)

Was only 10 minutes late in the end which was lucky  

Catching up on a raft of emails, sorting out admin, dealing with idiotic questions asked by idiotic people, raising paperwork for a colleague who is on annual leave and generally musing about lunchtime. Should be getting a haircut and beard trim at lunch but that requires a 20 minute walk and an investment of ten English pounds so is a bit painful on the first day back. Have got leftover picnic for lunch/munch today consisting of pork pies plus cheese and onion slices which is healthy and nutritious. 

One lass I work with has some pretty serious medical stuff to deal with which is really sad. She is a pragmatic lass but the whole thing is really bad timing (are these things ever good?) for her with work/life commitments going on right now. She has more tests and appointments this afternoon and things should become clearer for her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh god. I spend enough time on this stupid thread moaning about nonsense - I couldn't imagine something _proper_ being wrong with me  Poor thing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2009)

Mornin' all.

In late because I'm feeling like poo. Quite sombre here as sadly the boss's Mum died over the weekend. She was 87 but still.

Not sure, understandably, when the boss will be back in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Says in a very small voice: that's good isn't it?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you're getting someone's mum dying confused with someone bringing in a big tin of Quality Street to share out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Says in a very small voice: that's good isn't it?



It kind of is in a way  -  though of course I would not wish it on anyone. We had quite a chat about it on Friday (when her Mother was taken into hospital) and I did feel very sorry for her. She lives with her parents and still has a kind of argumentative teenage relationship with them. God knows what is going to happen now it is just her and her Dad


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2009)

It seems the boss might be back in tomorrow - she wants to get back to normal quickly, which is understandable, but I am not sure if that will be a bit soon, but then people react and cope in different ways


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

I wouldn't personally be able to bear it. I was in a shit state when my dad died. Not intesnley but it underlied everything for ages *sick at the thought*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

In other news and changing the subject completely, as is our wont, I have heat rash or reaction to aftersun all over my decolletage


----------



## prunus (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh dearie me, erythristic decolletage, how unfortunate.  Try a cabbage leaf.

Good mornings all - here we go again.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2009)

Your love is like a heat rash!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2009)

19,997 posts now up and the stress is getting out of hand. 

Getting endless emails as doing two peoples work today but the first 3 hours have gone fairly fast which is no bad thing. Have got more to do than I can shake a stick at but still _feeling the drag_ a little bit despite this. Not really with it yet either but that is fairly normal on a Tuesday after BH weekend but not keen to do any work in case I cock it up.

 

Now not gonna make new posts for a while, just gonna edit old ones to stop the 20k coming up!




			
				marty21 said:
			
		

> you can only edit for about a week i think, why worry about 20k, look at my post count ffs



A week should buy me enough time I reckon!




			
				Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> afternoon all, busy start to a short week, if today is my monday this week and thursday is my friday, what does that make tomorrow?



Guess that tomorrow is still Wednesday given that it is the middle of the (shorter) week still?

*New Post* 

Just strolled to lunch, called wifey but seems she is STILL asleep at nearly 2pm on a Tuesday!!! Good work lass


----------



## prunus (Sep 1, 2009)

Prickly, irritating, necessitating lotion?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 19,997 posts now up and the stress is getting out of hand.
> 
> Getting endless emails as doing two peoples work today but the first 3 hours have gone fairly fast which is no bad thing. Have got more to do than I can shake a stick at but still _feeling the drag_ a little bit despite this. Not really with it yet either but that is fairly normal on a Tuesday after BH weekend but not keen to do any work in case I cock it up.
> 
> ...



you can only edit for about a week i think, why worry about 20k, look at my post count ffs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oh dearie me, erythristic decolletage, how unfortunate.  Try a cabbage leaf.
> 
> Good mornings all - here we go again.



http://www.uksafari.com/badgers4.htm

many memes in one long word 

I'm orf out now to a new recruitment agency!  To do a tpying and excel test


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> Prickly, irritating, necessitating lotion?



I'll take a pic - check blog in 10 mins

Actually no I won't - looks horrid


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2009)

afternoon all, busy start to a short week, if today is my monday this week and thursday is my friday, what does that make tomorrow?

your's worriedly.....


----------



## pootle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good lord.  Am SO very bored with teh internetz. I'm *this close* to running out of work.  It's lunchtime btw so am free to faff/whine 

Still, at least I've got a job blah blah blah and I'm only working 3 days this week with plinth and hair haps occuring - not at the same time, obvs

*waves to Paulie T* I _totally_ meant to say hello to you at the drinks, but I failed.  I suck at being me atm


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2009)

haps?  

I've got a 3 day week too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2009)

*waves back* i missed loads of people, had to clear off quick innit.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

pretty sure I hugged you too Paulie

I did hug EVERYONE i saw that night


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pretty sure I hugged you too Paulie
> 
> I did hug EVERYONE i saw that night


you did appear rather refreshed and you certainly hugged me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2009)

marty does give good huggage though !


----------



## pootle (Sep 1, 2009)

I concur!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 1, 2009)

A drunken man of Irish descent hugging me tight and breathing alcohol fumes against the back of my neck. Took me right back to my altar boy days


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2009)

Am feeling tired now - would go home but I have a rehearsal in Sutton tonight plus I feel it would be unfair with what has happened re: the boss.

Not that we are very busy but...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> A drunken man of Irish descent hugging me tight and breathing alcohol fumes against the back of my neck. Took me right back to my altar boy days



I was channelling an Irish Priest


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2009)

My colleague is currently eating frozen Prawn Cocktail


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My colleague is currently eating frozen Prawn Cocktail



like an ice lolly?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> like an ice lolly?



Sadly not - that would have been most amusing 

No he just keeps breaking bits off with his fork and eating it...though it is in a tub so more like ice cream than a lolly!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh god I just made it back in my door before bursting into tears. I don't understand why this keep happening to me? I am clearly doing something very very wrong and I din't know what it is  Help me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god I just made it back in my door before bursting into tears. I don't understand why this keep happening to me? I am clearly doing something very very wrong and I din't know what it is  Help me





Where had you been? What had happened?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where had you been? What had happened?



Oh nothing - the usual. No job, trying not to panic, went to a different agency to sign up and just started losing it on the way back from the tube as the panic set in without me noticing  I could feel myself crumbling 

I'm supposed to be off for a drink to meet AN AUTHOR who I admire in 2 fucking hours and I don't even want to go now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2009)

i had a panic attack the other day when we went out to a west end bar. felt wierd for ages afterwards, came out of nowhere. didn't feel right until i got home again. if you're feeling proper jittery, it might be best to stay at home and put it off for another day? look after yourself stella, tomorrow's another day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i had a panic attack the other day when we went out to a west end bar. felt wierd for ages afterwards, came out of nowhere. didn't feel right until i got home again. if you're feeling proper jittery, it might be best to stay at home and put it off for another day? look after yourself stella, tomorrow's another day.



:cries: not it's not! He's only in London for the day!

Did I just have a _panic attack_? I don't want them!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh nothing - the usual. No job, trying not to panic, went to a different agency to sign up and just started losing it on the way back from the tube as the panic set in without me noticing  I could feel myself crumbling
> 
> I'm supposed to be off for a drink to meet AN AUTHOR who I admire in 2 fucking hours and I don't even want to go now



Poor thing, that sounds horrid.

Now you are home have a rest, try and relax then DO go and see the author. You'll regret it if you don't, and it would be a shame to let the - understandably - stressful shit you are going through ruin what could, potentially, be a good thing 

And getting upset about stuff is natural, so don't be hard on yourself.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

I have written myself a Reminder Post-It (orange) saying - Lay off the sauce! and stuck it to my telly. But all I really really want is a drink.

I am loooooooooooooooooosing it big style


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2009)

Even if you did have a panic attack don't worry about it, they're really pretty usual and it's fair enough to have one if you're stressing out.  

Have you ever been in this situation before?  Did it turn out ok in the end or, at least, okish?  Have you ever been penniless and destitute with no roof over your head before now?  Just look at what you've done before to get you through your stresses - you're a strong sassy one; you'll be alright for sure.  Last job you had they piled on responsibility really quickly, didn't they?  So you obviously have it in you to impress people in the workplace - there's really no obvious reason to think that you're not going to get a job before long, certainly not from what I've seen you say on here and what  have you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Even if you did have a panic attack don't worry about it, they're really pretty usual and it's fair enough to have one if you're stressing out.
> 
> Have you ever been in this situation before?  Did it turn out ok in the end or, at least, okish?  Have you ever been penniless and destitute with no roof over your head before now?  Just look at what you've done before to get you through your stresses - you're a strong sassy one; you'll be alright for sure.  Last job you had they piled on responsibility really quickly, didn't they?  So you obviously have it in you to impress people in the workplace - there's really no obvious reason to think that you're not going to get a job before long, certainly not from what I've seen you say on here and what  have you.





Yes, and it did turn out sort of OK. The relentlessness of being penniless really gets to me whether I am working or not tbh. I cocked up last time by thinking 'RIGHT! First week out of work! I can do this! No problem!' but getting stuck in a procrastination circle of doom. I sort of sorted myself out in Week 2 and got a temp gig in Week 3 so I figure it will be OK but I DON'T WANT THIS TO KEEP HAPPENINGN!?!  

I need to have a proper thnk about getting a permemant job instead of this miserable temping bollocks but even typing it out gives me a cunting headache. 

I need a break but I can't afford one.

Ugh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have written myself a Reminder Post-It (orange) saying - Lay off the sauce! and stuck it to my telly. But all I really really want is a drink.
> 
> I am loooooooooooooooooosing it big style



I don't believe you are losing it - you are going through a difficult time and, understandably, are upset, worried etc..

But you will get through it - I think you have more reserves, determination etc... than you give yourself credit for.

And that is not to take away from how you are feeling, it must be fucking awful, but you will get through it, I am sure you will.

In the meantime just have a good scream/moan/outburst on here.

And go and see that author (unless you are feeling really shit) and, like Mr PT said, look after yourself!!


----------



## Pip (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa 

Anything I can do?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

stells, sorry you're feeling like this, don't know what to say tbf, I did see a bloke at Paddington station the other evening, his burd was crying a lot, he was listening, and rubbing her back and that, but his expression said "I wish this bitch would stop crying, it's doing my head in "  

Things are bound to improve for you though , I can feel it in my waters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

The VERY worst thing is that I imagine he's got some idea that I'm a cutie so he's going to be disappointed and I really don't need that one top of everything else. It'll be his own fault, the wanker, as I am on his FB with pics but I just know it's going to be shit 

And saying stuff like this out here just means you're going to be nice to me but _I know_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Pip said:


> 5t3IIa
> 
> Anything I can do?



No pip but that you very much for asking


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, and it did turn out sort of OK. The relentlessness of being penniless really gets to me whether I am working or not tbh. I cocked up last time by thinking 'RIGHT! First week out of work! I can do this! No problem!' but getting stuck in a procrastination circle of doom. I sort of sorted myself out in Week 2 and got a temp gig in Week 3 so I figure it will be OK but I DON'T WANT THIS TO KEEP HAPPENINGN!?!
> 
> I need to have a proper thnk about getting a permemant job instead of this miserable temping bollocks but even typing it out gives me a cunting headache.
> 
> ...



You can afford a break, it just depends what kind of break you want, but there's probably people on this very board right here that would be prepared to put you up for a bit and then it's just a matter of scraping together your megafare or national express or whatever.  I actually reckon that'd be a good idea anyway just because a change of scene is really good for a change of thinking when you get back.  

I know what you mean about the temping temple of cycles of doom cos I recall being there myself, but as hard as it is to do sometimes you've gotta just remember that even stuck in that cycle you're better off than some and there's still scope for you to be skinter than you actually are at the moment, isn't there?  There you go then, things are not as bad as they can be and whilst they aren't then you still have the _option_ of making them better through proactivity.  

It's boring, everyone knows it's boring, it's degrading and everyone knows it's degrading but the thing to do is the thing you know you need to do and the thing you want to do least in the world (ironic that it should be me giving you this advice....what....after about 3,4 days?  Feel free to call me a cheeky short memory cunt btw) but the thing you know you need to do - apply for fucking thousands of jobs, be indiscriminate, go for ones you don't even think you have a chance with on the off chance.  

You're smart and you're a good people person and people like you straight away when they meet you - you'll be impressive in an interview and you'll get a job; that's really all there is to it.  Just don't add any of the interviewers on facebook chat.,


----------



## fogbat (Sep 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You can afford a break, it just depends what kind of break you want, but there's probably people on this very board right here that would be prepared to put you up for a bit and then it's just a matter of scraping together your megafare or national express or whatever.  I actually reckon that'd be a good idea anyway just because a change of scene is really good for a change of thinking when you get back.
> 
> I know what you mean about the temping temple of cycles of doom cos I recall being there myself, but as hard as it is to do sometimes you've gotta just remember that even stuck in that cycle you're better off than some and there's still scope for you to be skinter than you actually are at the moment, isn't there?  There you go then, things are not as bad as they can be and whilst they aren't then you still have the _option_ of making them better through proactivity.
> 
> ...



Wise Ken is wise


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You can afford a break, it just depends what kind of break you want, but there's probably people on this very board right here that would be prepared to put you up for a bit and then it's just a matter of scraping together your megafare or national express or whatever.  I actually reckon that'd be a good idea anyway just because a change of scene is really good for a change of thinking when you get back.
> 
> I know what you mean about the temping temple of cycles of doom cos I recall being there myself, but as hard as it is to do sometimes you've gotta just remember that even stuck in that cycle you're better off than some and there's still scope for you to be skinter than you actually are at the moment, isn't there?  There you go then, things are not as bad as they can be and whilst they aren't then you still have the _option_ of making them better through proactivity.
> 
> ...



last line made me  but I'll have to read the rest later as it went by in a blur. I really don't want to be skinter though - I was CONSTANTLY miserable as sin in 06-07 as I lived in shit places and now I have a nice little cheap flat and if I lose it I think I might just have to give up, for serious. I go over my overdraft every single month nowdays to afford it but I'm passed caring. I want it. 

I can be indescriminate, I can apply for loads of shit. My heart is so not in it though and it eats away at me deep inside


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2009)

Hands up who on here loves their job!  

Hands up who isn't in a bit of debt!  

Hands up etc. etc. etc.

It's life, isn't it?  The more you earn the more in debt you find yourself, generally because your overheads go up at the same time.  The trick is to try and find the job that you resent the least.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 1, 2009)

OK stop now  I appreciate what you are trying to do but you're doing it less well now 

(((ken))) cheers


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't think I've ever loved a job tbf,  I've been a temp as well, got a bit depressed about the uncertainty of it all, it was supposed to be liberating ffs


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


>



He turned down Travolta's role in Grease cos he didn't want to become a typecast italian.

pwnt


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> He turned down Travolta's role in Grease cos he didn't want to become a typecast italian.
> 
> pwnt



i think he made the right decision, he would have been shit in that tbf


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2009)

Grease is possibly my most hated cultural phenomenom of all time.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Grease is possibly my most hated cultural phenomenom of all time.



what comes second?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what comes second?



Ooooooh, good question.  I thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink it'll have to beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Queen.  They remind me of the music I imagine Hitler Youth would've got round to making eventually.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Ooooooh, good question.  I thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink it'll have to beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Queen.  They remind me of the music I imagine Hitler Youth would've got round to making eventually.



I think the Hitler youth would have loved Steps


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2009)

Even H?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I think the Hitler youth would have loved Steps



I hear Pope Natzinger has all their albums


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Even H?



especially H


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2009)

You know H doesn't stand for Hitler, right?  I can't say for definite, but I imagine it's a fair bet that H from Steps is ideologically opposed to all that Hitler represents and believed in.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You know H doesn't stand for Hitler, right?  I can't say for definite, but I imagine it's a fair bet that H from Steps is ideologically opposed to all that Hitler represents and believed in.



He wouldn't be the first gay Nazi though


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You know H doesn't stand for Hitler, right?  I can't say for definite, but I imagine it's a fair bet that H from Steps is ideologically opposed to all that Hitler represents and believed in.



Don't stamp on my dreams ken


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> He wouldn't be the first gay Nazi though



H from Steps is gay?!?!?!?!?!?!?!  I thought he was just a champion for civil rights!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2009)

Right - outta here and off to either Burger King or MaccyD's I think. I am such a fat bastard but, hey!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2009)

hungover


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2009)

No hungover but tireddddddddddddddddddddddd!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> hungover


haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> No hungover but tireddddddddddddddddddddddd!



 haha


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You know H doesn't stand for Hitler, right?  I can't say for definite, but I imagine it's a fair bet that H from Steps is ideologically opposed to all that Hitler represents and believed in.


quite right! does it stand for hess, the lonely man of spandau?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha





Pickman's model said:


> haha



Something funny?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2009)

schadenfreude


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

Badgers writes:




			
				Badgers stuck at 19 said:
			
		

> Morning Draggers,
> 
> Day two of the week already and only two sleeps till Friday/Freeday which is good. Am off out straight from work to see some stand up tonight which is good news but makes for a long day!!
> 
> Running slightly late this morning so will see you in the Drag after 9am. Off to make sarnies now and rush out the door by 08:15 at the very latest!!



lol


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha






feeling better now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2009)

morning (and what a soggy one). just been made a cup of proper cawfee


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2009)

Morning all.

The rest of the office found out I'm off next week now everyone's piling loads of work on to be done by Friday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello, hello.

I have coffee too - loverly!

Am not feeling good today - just basic MS shitiness - but am contenting myself that I can go home this evening, go to bed, and don't have to go on a double date with Mr Qoths, one of his workmates and an acquaintance of ours who Mr. Qoths is trying to set up with his workmate. If that makes sense


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

Is it their first date? Are they going to get on, do you reckon?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2009)

did you meet authorman yesterday then stella. was he hawt?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> did you meet authorman yesterday then stella. was he hawt?



I did meet him! Him being hawt or not is not the issue  We met at Hoxton Sq as he used to share a house with Jay Joplin when they were at college 

He needs help with his website and will pay me to help so I'm thinking about that today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it their first date? Are they going to get on, do you reckon?



Yes - they have not met before but she saw him in the production of "Much Ado" that we did and thought he was nice and Mr Qoths contacted him via Facebook in a kind of "My friend fancies you" way 

As to whether they will get on, hmmm, not sure - he is quite outdoor sports, walking and Telegraph reading while she reads The Sun and is ... frankly quite dull 

Mind you I am a bit of a bitch where she is concerned 'cos she likes Mr. Qoths a little too much I think!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes - they have not met before but she saw him in the production of "Much Ado" that we did and thought he was nice and Mr Qoths contacted him via Facebook in a kind of "My friend fancies you" way
> 
> As to whether they will get on, hmmm, not sure - he is quite outdoor sports, walking and Telegraph reading while she reads The Sun and is ... frankly quite dull
> 
> Mind you I am a bit of a bitch where she is concerned 'cos she likes Mr. Qoths a little too much I think!



And are you all going to get a bit tipsy and end up arguing? Oh god that sounds like so much fun


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> And are you all going to get a bit tipsy and end up arguing? Oh god that sounds like so much fun



Last time we went out with this woman and some of her strange friends (note my complete objectivity about them!) I did get a bit drunk and on the way back home was told of by Mr. Qoths for shouting "OH MY GOD SHE IS JUST SO *DULL*" loudly in the car "She is my friend" he tersely replied 

Mind you for a while Mr. Qoths and her used to go Ceroc dancing together on a Wednesday evening and I had to cook for her, and him, before they went off for their lesson! Then sit at home waiting for my _husband_ to come back (I could, of course, have gone dancing with them and was invited but...I didn't want to and that would have been far to reasonable of me!!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

I once called my friend's boyfriend a 'big dull whale' and he overheard 

At least it meant I didn't have to hang out with him anymore


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

Badgers has PM to say he cannot post but has asked me to say this in his stead - so all imagine Badgers voice

"Drag is strong but workload is big so should not moan. It is hard to distract myself when I can't post anything but will try and fix that soon. 

First sarnie (cheese/Marmite) is eaten and have one more (salami/ham/mustard/mayo/salad) to eat. Should go and get haircut at lunch but can't be arsed and it is wet out there. Guess that I will pick up the phone and crack on...."


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2009)

his 20,000th post better be blinking spectacular after all this fuss....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

A pescatarian writes: salami! I miss salami!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

You can use salami for flooring as well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

Did you know about that already or just google 'salami'?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you know about that already or just google 'salami'?



I googled salami


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

that's alright then

Look at that dark stuff with the fat in it  nom. I used to LOVE super spicey salami and mozzarella crusty rolls with tomato slices in and mayo  THis is why I am fat


----------



## fogbat (Sep 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You can use salami for flooring as well



I would like to live in that house.

Well, I say live. I mean die slowly, of meat poisoning


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I would like to live in that house.
> 
> Well, I say live. I mean die slowly, of meat poisoning



I have some salami in the fridge at home and my kitchen could do with a new floor...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2009)

hangover gone   was out drinking with some cousins last night, thought I'd leave the pub at 10 as it was a school night  we were the last to leave !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

Right - sorry but I am going to be really bitchy now 'cos if I don't say it on here I will say it in real life

To my colleague and friend - all you were asked to do was get an "In Sympathy" card so it could be sent off this afternoon. How could you forget


----------



## prunus (Sep 2, 2009)

Gah!

Bored!

As you were.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

I am in such a bad, moany, antsy mood today.

Just had an argument - although a lighthearted one - with Mr. Qoths because he is cooking for this friend tonight and not for me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

20 mins and counting then I am outta here


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2009)

Last 50 mins


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

I am going to attempt to be a bit more cheerful for the last 20 mins....nah, not working


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2009)

48 

My todo list seems to be getting longer


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> 48
> 
> My todo list seems to be getting longer



mine too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> mine too



and mine


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2009)

....mine isn't but I'm annoyed anyway.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2009)

Come Friday I won't care how long it is (for a week at least)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Come Friday I won't care how long it is (for a week at least)



I'm the same - hurrah for holidays


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> hurrah for holidays



Yep


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

From Badgers: "___~"


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> From Badgers: "___~"



he sent me one too

___~~~


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 2, 2009)

You know why my day's dragging? Becuase I had a damn good job interview on monday, and they said that I'd hear from their human resources dept. in the near future. . . and right now, I can feel the stress level building as I await their final verdict.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 2, 2009)

Idris2002 said:


> You know why my day's dragging? Becuase I had a damn good job interview on monday, and they said that I'd hear from their human resources dept. in the near future. . . and right now, I can feel the stress level building as I await their final verdict.



"Near future"? Those vague fuckers  Call them on Friday.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he sent me one too
> 
> ___~~~


i didn't get one...

*feels lonely*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

morning all


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

ahhh morning shitbags 

I hasn't been to sleeps


----------



## prunus (Sep 3, 2009)

G'day folks.   Onward and upward.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

shall I try and stay awake all day or should I go to bed?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> shall I try and stay awake all day or should I go to bed?



might as well stay awake until the weekend now


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

when is that again?  actually, what fucking day is it.... I'm guessing thursday? maybe it's wednesday tho....


----------



## prunus (Sep 3, 2009)

Get thee to your bed.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

but the cats on it as well as a pile of folded washing...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Push all on floor.

I woke up thinking about that plinth and f234! Wtf? Am going to find thread now!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

what floor? I can't see the fucking floor, it's covered in more clothes lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know 

Did you get that PM? Any use to you?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah I did man, cheers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Can't find anyting for me


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm cold


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

It's fucking horrible innit? 

You going to the plinth? I've got to work out when to has a nap


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't think so, I'm sulking.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Sulking about what now?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

name something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2009)

a table called gerald


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> a table called gerald



Pickman's other friend


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

yep. and the rest.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Has nap and see how you feel later


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

oh for fucks sake....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't then!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

fucking make up your mind....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

See you later you idot


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> See you later you *idot*


haha


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

,


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> See you later you idot



I'm the IDIOT am I? least I can friggin spell the word stella. 

I think you'd call that 'pwned'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

*bursts into tears of rage*


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *bursts into tears of rage*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



I bet I could kill you and get away with it


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I bet I could kill you and get away with it


not now you couldn't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2009)

anyway off to work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> anyway off to work



Watch out for pianos 'falling' off canal bridges


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Watch out for pianos 'falling' off canal bridges



do you wanna get caught or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> do you wanna get caught or something?



What do you suggest?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a few plans for people, I could let you in on them if the price is right...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

A Badger writes:




			
				Badgers stuck at 19999 said:
			
		

> Morning Draggers,
> 
> No time to write post 20k so living the drag through others again. Am fookin shattered today after getting last minute free tickets to see Doug Stanhope in Leicester Square last night who was awesome. Stayed up until 4am like an idiot and then back up at 06:30 for work like a zombie. If you get the chance to see Stanhope (he is there until the 06th of September then go, best stand up I have ever seen live and he is all over youtube if you want to check.
> 
> Got loads to do and no motivation to do it but what is new?




4am? Hardcore for your age


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

has the boss of him finally cracked the whip then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> has the boss of him finally cracked the whip then?



I think he is the boss of himself really, but he takes it nice and seriously so is pushing all the time. What strength and ambition  I admire the Badgers


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah, that's what he wants you to think....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah, that's what he wants you to think....



Yah. He's probably just a call centre monkey IRL 

Not that there's anything wrong with that! NVP


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

I bet its something shitter than that, like charity fundraising.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Badgers is hasing a fag. Repeat: Badgers is hasing a fag

--> ___~

I think if he was a chugger they wouldn't let him smoke on the street.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

wtf.... it's the ONLY place you are allowed to smoke.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 3, 2009)

Morning all.

McDonalds hash browns for breakfast.

I am filled with a combination of delicious, greasy potato and shame.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> wtf.... it's the ONLY place you are allowed to smoke.



I mean with his SAVE TEH WALES tabard on.

Nicely Foggers - can you feel yourself clogging up?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2009)

coffee and choc croissant here, today is friday and not back until next tuesday, ray!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I mean with his SAVE TEH WALES tabard on.
> 
> Nicely Foggers - can you feel yourself clogging up?



My arteries feel fat


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

I think I should go to sleep for a bit tbh... later if I'm in the mood I'm gonna do a sparkly glitter eye thingo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

fogbat said:


> My arteries feel fat



Lucky no one can see them 

Night Teeps, laterz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> coffee and choc croissant here, today is friday and not back until next tuesday, ray!



Going to Plinth tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Going to Plinth tonight/tomorrow?


nah, off to peak district innit. staying above a pub


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nah, off to peak district innit. staying above a pub



Oh OK. That sounds like a good alternative


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2009)

Yo people.

Mr. Qoths commented this morning that I look the "worst" he has ever seen me since we first met 

He was actually trying to be nice and persuade me not to go to work. 

I then made things worse by sitting next to this stunning, immaculately made-up girl on the bus. It really was like an advert for the ills of something "Look, Look don't drink your milk or go to bed early and you'll end up like that FREAK!!"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yo people.
> 
> Mr. Qoths commented this morning that I look the "worst" he has ever seen me since we first met
> 
> ...



Ugh. Is it time to think about cutting back on work stuff? What a dreadful thing to think about but....I don't know  Ugh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Is it time to think about cutting back on work stuff? What a dreadful thing to think about but....I don't know  Ugh



Tbh I think at the moment it is a combination of being busier as the boss is off and I not having recivered all the energy I lost over the weekend with the period pain fucking stuff.

Hopefully another night of fuck all tonight and tomorrow night and I'll start to get a bit chirpier...if not I will just have to start stabbing people!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tbh I think at the moment it is a combination of being busier as the boss is off and I not having recivered all the energy I lost over the weekend with the period pain fucking stuff.
> 
> Hopefully another night of fuck all tonight and tomorrow night and I'll start to get a bit chirpier...if not I will just have to start stabbing people!



Successfully and acurately stabbing someone up indicates that your spazziness is not that bad


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nah, off to peak district innit. staying above a pub



i'm going to Peak district on Monday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm going to Peak district on Monday



That is a bit suspicious  Are you two going to get up to some .. mischief.. together!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is a bit suspicious  Are you two going to get up to some .. mischief.. together!



won't have a lot of time for mischief, paulie's leaving just as I arrive, I might try and drive through a puddle or something, while he is nonchalantly walking along


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> "Near future"? Those vague fuckers  Call them on Friday.



No need. They knocked me back. No further comment.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Idris2002 said:


> No need. They knocked me back. No further comment.



Shame. At least you heard back - I'm being ignored


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2009)

Morning all.

Only a day and a half of work left and I've managed to re-arrange my todo list so it's a bit less hectic before I'm off now 

I'm not going to the Peak District next week though (might have a trip over to the Lake District to compensate instead).


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

i aint been sleeps yet, I went morrisons instead.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2009)

Quick I need some help here:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9647234#post9647234


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Quick I need some help here:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9647234#post9647234



Soz, no idea.


Oh look! You went over 16k too! I didn't notice  I think I spent my 16k post saying something about joggers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soz, no idea.



No probs...sorted now! 

I now own 1 tonne of Royalsoil compost.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Exciting! Girls love shopping!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Fuck, is midday and I've done NOTHING off my To Do list


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2009)

The HR girl here at work has refused to give us our bosses address so that we can send an "In Sympathy" card to her, due to the Data Protection Act. 

We have to give the card to her so she can send it off 

Fine - apart from I wish they extended such courtesy to me when a few years ago I made a complaint about something here and they told the person who, very indirectly, I had complained about that it was me who made the complaint!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fuck, is midday and I've done NOTHING off my To Do list



one thing is off my to do list so far today, I hope to cross another thing by lunch-time, and move on triumphantly to vanquish other to do things


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> one thing is off my to do list so far today, I hope to cross another thing by lunch-time, and move on triumphantly to vanquish other to do things



I wrote mine in _five_ different coloured pens  It's got 'go outside' on it too


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I wrote mine in _five_ different coloured pens  It's got 'go outside' on it too



anything you can do on the list by lunchtime?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> anything you can do on the list by lunchtime?



Well, I could have written 'have a shower' at the top but I thought I'd take that as read. Trouble is I didn't have a shower yesterday so I shouldn't have been so sure of myself.

So I'm going to have a shower when I've finished this post then do 1 & 2, then maybe 7 (sign on)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

Soj is missing! Just realised!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Exciting! Girls love shopping!



 erm....not that exciting.


----------



## pootle (Sep 3, 2009)

Alright draggerz!

My day continues to drag.  Now I'm mostly banned from teh internetz at work I get most of my work done super quick, but pfft, I'm still bored!

Today though I've had the office to myself so have been pondering my Yr2 Msc option course.

Shall I do *Political Theory *- lots of political philosophy, have to read "The Prince" and Aristotle's The Politics which is going to hard and challenging but interesting or do the infinitely less interesting but more sense careerwise of another *policymaking* module?

Answers on a postcard thankyouplease.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

pootle said:


> Alright draggerz!
> 
> My day continues to drag.  Now I'm mostly banned from teh internetz at work I get most of my work done super quick, but pfft, I'm still bored!
> 
> ...



I hated political theory when i did my politics degree

HTH


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

have done 2 things on the do list - including my resignation letter


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

I am clean now!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> have done 2 things on the do list - including my resignation letter



 That is a good thing?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am clean now!



was that on the list?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> That is a good thing?



sure is, unusually I do have another job to go to in the past I've just resigned and hoped


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> won't have a lot of time for mischief, paulie's leaving just as I arrive, I might try and drive through a puddle or something, while he is nonchalantly walking along


you bounder you.

it won't matter if you do drive through a puddle anyway as i'm off to buy some waterproof trousers this avvie so i will remain dry and snug


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> sure is, unusually I do have another job to go to in the past I've just resigned and hoped



Well then...CONGRATS!


----------



## pootle (Sep 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I hated political theory when i did my politics degree
> 
> HTH



Whereas I quite liked in when I did it as part of my undergrad course...

Congrats on the resignation/new job confirmed haps btw!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you bounder you.
> 
> it won't matter if you do drive through a puddle anyway as i'm off to buy some waterproof trousers this avvie so i will remain dry and snug



I would drive a lot slower so wouldn't splash you much, badgers on the other hand, is a legitimate target until he gets past this 20,000 thing


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Well then...CONGRATS!





pootle said:


> Whereas I quite liked in when I did it as part of my undergrad course...
> 
> Congrats on the resignation/new job confirmed haps btw!



cheers medears

don't start til November 2nd, leaving here 23 October


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2009)

I think Political Theory sounds really interesting.

Mind you I also think splashing Paulies legs by driving through a large puddle sounds really interesting too so you may not wish to set much store by my critical faculties


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

I was a young gun slinger then (19) would probably find it more interesting now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

1 & 2 done  pointless 

So is time for 7 = Sign On


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

OK so I rang up to sign on on my mobile and they advised me to go down the dole office and do it on their free phones so I can combine 7 with 3! 

3 is GO OUTSIDE


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2009)

Am so tired now - luckily no post due to the current strike action means the workload has diminished somewhat which means I can take things a bit easier this afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Am so tired now - luckily no post due to the current strike action means the workload has diminished somewhat which means I can take things a bit easier this afternoon.



didn't realise they were on strike today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> didn't realise they were on strike today



I think so...unlwess it's just us 

Actually the e-mail we received says that post in W1 will be disrupted, not sure about other areas.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 3, 2009)

right my dears, my work here is nearly done, then it's off to buy my new trews, go to pub to drink beer, and then go home and drunkenly pack.

see y'all on t'other side


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2009)

Nearly in to the last half hour


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

I wish I was at work


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't think you're missing much.

No luck on the job front yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't think you're missing much.
> 
> No luck on the job front yet?



Nothing yet. Agency is on the case. They are usally pretty good but I can't stand the wait  I didn't want this week off and they KNEW I was going to be available from Tuesday 

I went to make my new claim for the rock n roll this afternoon and was all 'Can't anyone see me now for a chat about jobs? I want to get started! Come one!' and they had to go and find a manager to send me away until my meeting on Monday with a promise that he'd see me especially  That'll learn them - YOU WORK FOR ME, BITCHES 

Printed out a load of jobs off the thingy - one is 'Fly Technician' - I'm gonna look it up now and be back with news, as I bet you're fascinated


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.stanewsky.org.uk/ Aww they don't say anything about performing fly crosses, behavioural assays, immunohistochemistry and stock maintenance on the JC+ job description


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2009)

it's nearly friday!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Printed out a load of jobs off the thingy - one is 'Fly Technician' - I'm gonna look it up now and be back with news, as I bet you're fascinated



That does sound quite intriguing actually.  I always found the job centre to be fairly shit for finding jobs.  At one point they offered me on that required being fluent in Mandarin


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> That does sound quite intriguing actually.  I always found the job centre to be fairly shit for finding jobs.  At one point they offered me on that required being fluent in Mandarin



Yah, you flick through 'This week's jobs' and there's so much shit and misleading job titles 

I've decided I am going to proper _bully_ them into helping me find something this time. No fucking about. That's what they're there for and I am sick of temping and all the shit that goes with it. I was RESOURCES and HALPS.

I'll see how I get on


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 3, 2009)

I slept for three more hours than I should have and I feel like SHIT.


----------



## Voley (Sep 3, 2009)

Result No. 1: I spoke to Mr Bonker on the phone today. 
result No. 2: I managed to get out of working on Saturday.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2009)

What was Mr Bonker's major malfunction?


----------



## Voley (Sep 3, 2009)

Didn't get that far. As soon as I heard his name I had to transfer him to another department before the giggles set in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 4, 2009)

This bus stop is dragging


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 4, 2009)

Got ages on N26 now so just gonna talk to self. La la la one night in Hackney 
Oh - at Liv St already. I live fucking central. God i need a pee and a glass of water


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 4, 2009)

Home now, cuz I know you worry.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2009)

good night was it? the techno was mad?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

Morning all, last day of drag for a week now


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all, last day of drag for a week now



this is my post too


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

A break will be good.  I've got a feeling I'm going to end up doing a fair bit of freelance work while I'm off though.  The extra money will be good, but I dunno if I can be bothered


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 4, 2009)

Good _god_ I feel ill  Just got woken up by the electricity meter beeping


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 4, 2009)

Queenie's Gripes of The Day ('cos I am feeling ill and tetchy )

1. Why do they have backward facing seats on the bus for invalids like me, they just make you feel sick!!

2. If you are going to snog and cuddly and stuff on the bus at 9.40am - to which I gather the apopropriate response is "Get a fucking room" - then DON'T do it in the aisle so people can't get pastyour octo[us entwined limbs!

Gruh. And Grrr . And Gruh again!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Good _god_ I feel ill  Just got woken up by the electricity meter beeping



You are down to 50p. Put the emergency credit on...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah I has done. I couldnt dtand the noise but now 'they' have started diggin up the water mains in my street so I can't sleep  poor me poor me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 4, 2009)

I was really, really hoping I could leave at 3.00pm today because I am feeling just awful but the newbie has a Dentist appointment this afternoon and is leaving at 1.00pm.

I feel like crying


----------



## Pip (Sep 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Queenie's Gripes of The Day ('cos I am feeling ill and tetchy )
> 
> 1. Why do they have backward facing seats on the bus for invalids like me, they just make you feel sick!!
> 
> ...



I got into a proper blood feud of a ruck a couple of months ago with some Australians who were snogging - practically fucking heavy petting in fact - right in my face.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2009)

Rutita is doing well today....the calm before the weekend calm.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

The MD has just phoned me to ask if the milk in the fridge is fresh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> The MD has just phoned me to ask if the milk in the fridge is fresh



Did they call you from the kitchen, whilst smelling said milk?


----------



## Pip (Sep 4, 2009)

What are your thoughts on two friends buying a car together? Every single day we rue the fact we haven't got a whip, but last night we sat down and worked out that if we pool our money, we could do it.

She's my closest friend and we live very near to each other, but is it a doomed venture?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Did they call you from the kitchen, whilst smelling said milk?



It wasn't quite that bad 

I think he's got someone coming in soon so was checking in case we needed more.  Although I've no idea why he didn't just look himself, his office is closer to the kitchen!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

Pip said:


> What are your thoughts on two friends buying a car together?



How much would you each be planning to use it? Sounds like asking for trouble to me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> It wasn't quite that bad
> 
> I think he's got someone coming in soon so was checking in case we needed more.  *Although I've no idea why he didn't just look himself, his office is closer to the kitchen*!



I wasn't far wrong then...MD-itus also called lazyitus!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 4, 2009)

Pip said:


> What are your thoughts on two friends buying a car together? Every single day we rue the fact we haven't got a whip, but last night we sat down and worked out that if we pool our money, we could do it.
> 
> She's my closest friend and we live very near to each other, but is it a doomed venture?



I think you'd need to set down some quite strict rules about who uses it when etc..


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I wasn't far wrong then...MD-itus also called lazyitus!



Yeah, annoying boss (his unofficial PA) is off this week so he's a bit lost


----------



## Pip (Sep 4, 2009)

I dunno, I can see us cruising round in it together  at times, we spend on cabs what we would on running a car, but it would be a shame not to be able to get twatted when we're out. Ohhhh I don't know


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 4, 2009)

You sure you've added up all costs? Congestion charge too?

Ask everyone else too


----------



## Pip (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, some of it was very rough estimates though. Pah, I need a kitchen more than I need a car 



((((((my dreams)))))))


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

Kill two birds with one stone and get a camper van


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2009)

Pip said:


> What are your thoughts on two friends buying a car together? Every single day we rue the fact we haven't got a whip, but last night we sat down and worked out that if we pool our money, we could do it.
> 
> She's my closest friend and we live very near to each other, but is it a doomed venture?



could work, only one name can go on the registration documents though afaik, so only one of you would legally own it, but if you're close, and work out some sort of system, so that you can book it if you need it for weekend jollies, yeah i reckon it could work


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2009)

Pip said:


> Yeah, some of it was very rough estimates though. Pah, I need a kitchen more than I need a car
> 
> 
> 
> ((((((my dreams)))))))



vadim the kitchen guy came around last night, needed to take some pictures, he's getting back with a quote next week, the new kitchen could be a go! 

are you in a council place? they put new kitchens in don't they, ime anyway, they probably need to rank yours, to see how badly it needs replacing, if it's fucked, it should get a good ranking, if it isn't fucked, then you might have to fuck it


----------



## Pip (Sep 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> vadim the kitchen guy came around last night, needed to take some pictures, he's getting back with a quote next week, the new kitchen could be a go!
> 
> are you in a council place? they put new kitchens in don't they, ime anyway, they probably need to rank yours, to see how badly it needs replacing, if it's fucked, it should get a good ranking, if it isn't fucked, then you might have to fuck it



Yeah, but there's nothing structurally wrong with it, it's all about a year old - my flat was a total wreck before I got it so they had to put in a new bath, new floors, new kitchen (I had a sneaky peek before my housing officer officially took me round and it really was mashup). My mum's kitchen is literally falling apart and her HA haven't done anything about it, so it would be pretty wrong for me even to apply I think. I'm just whining because the cupboards are tiny and ugly. There's room for about twice as many cabinets and I really need the cupboard space, but the only way it'll get done is if I do it myself.
Are you excited about your kitchen? How are you having it?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2009)

Pip said:


> Yeah, but there's nothing structurally wrong with it, it's all about a year old - my flat was a total wreck before I got it so they had to put in a new bath, new floors, new kitchen (I had a sneaky peek before my housing officer officially took me round and it really was mashup). My mum's kitchen is literally falling apart and her HA haven't done anything about it, so it would be pretty wrong for me even to apply I think. I'm just whining because the cupboards are tiny and ugly. There's room for about twice as many cabinets and I really need the cupboard space, but the only way it'll get done is if I do it myself.
> Are you excited about your kitchen? How are you having it?



I am excited   I'll post a before and after on t'other thread, ours is over 20 years old , and was fairly old when we moved in to the place in 97, a few of the cupboard doors have fallen off, we didn't bother replacing them, it sort of looks like a cupboard door wasn't supposed to be there, just shelves. We had a new boiler put in and it couldn't go in the kitchen so there's bare plaster where that used to be, and a hole in the top where the piping came in - it is a kitchen made of fail, flooring is an ugly cork like stuff, that's going as well


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

Will you be having a salami floor?

I spend most of my working day designing commercial kitchens.  It'd be good having some of that stuff in my kitchen at home.


----------



## Pip (Sep 4, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Will you be having a salami floor?
> 
> I spend most of my working day designing commercial kitchens.  It'd be good having some of that stuff in my kitchen at home.



Don't admit something like that, we'll all be hounding you for storage solutions.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Will you be having a salami floor?
> 
> I spend most of my working day designing commercial kitchens.  It'd be good having some of that stuff in my kitchen at home.



quite tempted by that


salami v vinyl, it's a battle raging for my very soul


----------



## ethel (Sep 4, 2009)

i have a pile of work to do but i'm all floaty and fuzzy headed. damn anti histamines. meh. come on 6pm.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> salami v vinyl, it's a battle raging for my very soul



The salami would smell better, for about 10 minutes at least.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

Pip said:


> Don't admit something like that, we'll all be hounding you for storage solutions.



Don't ask me, that's usually one of the things that causes problems for me too


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 4, 2009)

think I'm gonna play with some glitter, it had better not fuck up


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

Just printing a couple of designs, then I'm off


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2009)

might be here beyond 5, but my holiday approaches


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2009)

Left a bit late, but in reality it was a normal finish (supposed to leave half an hour earlier on Fridays).  Home now though which is the main thing


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2009)

I am STILL on holiday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 5, 2009)

You in the Peak...Lake....some District Mart?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2009)

*!*



5t3IIa said:


> You in the Peak...Lake....some District Mart?



Yeah - He is there with Paulie and they are going to splash water over each other or summat......or maybe I've been dreaming again!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 5, 2009)

Where is Soj though?!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You in the Peak...Lake....some District Mart?


not til monday afternoon


QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah - He is there with Paulie and they are going to splash water over each other or summat......or maybe I've been dreaming again!


sadly I will miss the paulie and water fun


----------



## sojourner (Sep 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is Soj though?!



Here I am 

I've had a monstrously fantabulous holiday and after I got over the sulking of being back on Thursday evening, I've just been pottering, reading, and washing clothes

See you on Monday for a thoroughly pissed off and tantrum-prone day


----------



## sojourner (Sep 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I am STILL on holiday



So am I marty

You wouldn't believe this, but the boss actually texted me yesterday to ask if I was back and if I could attend a meeting on Monday!

Fuck OFF cuntchops - I'm on holiday til 9am Monday morning


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Here I am
> 
> I've had a monstrously fantabulous holiday and after I got over the sulking of being back on Thursday evening, I've just been pottering, reading, and washing clothes
> 
> See you on Monday for a thoroughly pissed off and tantrum-prone day



where did you go?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 5, 2009)

Holiday! 

I don't have any work at the mo but will be 'applying for jobs' on Monday


----------



## sojourner (Sep 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> where did you go?



Solfest - cracking little festie near Silloth by the Solway Firth, then a caravan in a deserted place right by solfest.  I have done absolutely nothing but had a fucking stonkingly good time 

And your good self?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Holiday!
> 
> I don't have any work at the mo but will be 'applying for jobs' on Monday



Holidays are ace - this felt like the first proper holiday I've had for years 

Good luck chuck with the job search - may be doing that myself, but I'm trying real hard to not think about it


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Solfest - cracking little festie near Silloth by the Solway Firth, then a caravan in a deserted place right by solfest.  I have done absolutely nothing but had a fucking stonkingly good time
> 
> And your good self?



I will be in cromford, near the peak district


----------



## sojourner (Sep 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I will be in cromford, near the peak district



It'll still be wild and windy then I guess

Next week is meant to settle right down mind - how long you there for?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It'll still be wild and windy then I guess
> 
> Next week is meant to settle right down mind - how long you there for?



I like wild and windy   we'll be there a week


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I will be in cromford, near the peak district



I drove through there on my way up to Buxton a few weeks ago, it looked quite nice.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I like wild and windy   we'll be there a week



Make the most of it this weekend then mate 

Have a fucking fab holiday


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I drove through there on my way up to Buxton a few weeks ago, it looked quite nice.



I'm hoping it is, looking forward to local ales ahoy!



sojourner said:


> Make the most of it this weekend then mate
> 
> Have a fucking fab holiday



I fucking will


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2009)

Morning draggers

I'm back, it's Monday morning, and I've already sent out 20 emails because my staff seem to think I've developed some kind of telepathy and will just sense the info they were meant to have gathered while I was off 

And so it begins...


----------



## prunus (Sep 7, 2009)

Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh!

(the regular early-morning scream of horror)

with apologies to Douglas Adams


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2009)

Fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck still no job


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2009)

off to sign on 

but has interview for later this week at a bar


----------



## Sadken (Sep 7, 2009)

G'luck both of you.  I'll give you character references with my fancy job title if you want.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2009)

I am working on a Monday for a change. This means I will have Thursday and Friday off.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2009)

I is not working this week!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2009)

WHat you doing instead? Having a potter?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 7, 2009)

Great imagery.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> WHat you doing instead? Having a potter?



had a nice BLT for breakfast, just about to load the motor, and then pootling off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I have an interview tomorrow!  For a badly paid temp job


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> had a nice BLT for breakfast, just about to load the motor, and then pootling off



Oh, going off to a District? Have a lovely time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> had a nice BLT for breakfast, just about to load the motor, and then pootling off



Hope you have a lovely holiday

Morning all other draggers!

I iz busy!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2009)

Yo stella...

https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engi...3OCZvd25lcnR5cGU9ZmFpciZwb3N0aW5nX2NvZGU9MjI0

if you are bored and fancy applying for the fun of it like.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Yo stella...
> 
> https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engi...3OCZvd25lcnR5cGU9ZmFpciZwb3N0aW5nX2NvZGU9MjI0
> 
> if you are bored and fancy applying for the fun of it like.



Thank you very much but I have to say that I can. not. bear. being. a. PA. 

it's the worst thing for me really  I am going to look at those other ones you pointed me to last week though  Or the week before...*check closing date* 25 August? But what happened there?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thank you very much but I have to say that I can. not. bear. being. a. PA.


 Oh yeah,  you did say that before...sorry! 

*goes back to drawing-job-board


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2009)

Morning all.

Despite being on holiday I've still got a semi-drag today.  The cat decided I should get up at my normal time and now I'm waiting for a bloke from the water board who's coming 'sometime this afternoon'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Despite being on holiday I've still got a semi-drag today.  The cat decided I should get up at my normal time and now I'm waiting for a bloke from the water board who's coming 'sometime this afternoon'



Cats  Mine will sit on my pillow and make '???' noises at me until I wake up. She used to _pat my face with her paw _ but I put a stop to that by launching her off the bed and _accidentally_ bounce her off the wall  I'd have nightmares about her claws getting stuck in my eyelid have having to rip her leg off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2009)

She's not even my cat, I'm just looking after her while some friends move house.  She seems to have made herself at home though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, they do that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2009)

I am alternating between utter, utter boredom and being really busry at the moment. 'Tis wierd.

Also I feel very ansty at the moment, can't settle, keep spinning off into day dreams. It's all very wierd


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2009)

I've just come back from a jolly meeting with an insolvency practitioner.  Hey ho nonny no.  Could even be next week when we do it!!   I'd mentally prepared for the end of the month.  What a weird time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I've just come back from a jolly meeting with an insolvency practitioner.  Hey ho nonny no.  Could even be next week when we do it!!   I'd mentally prepared for the end of the month.  What a weird time.



(((Soj))) that doesn't sound much fun  - how are you getting on? Have you got anything lined up?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((Soj))) that doesn't sound much fun  - how are you getting on? Have you got anything lined up?



Actually, it was quite reassuring to have all the gobbledygook explained by someone who knows their shit.

You actually have to pay the fuckers for the privilege though   'err, we can't afford to carry on', 'ok, give me 5k and we'll sort it out for you' 

Potential new boss hasn't given me a contract yet, but pretty much a done deal for a lot less than I'm on now (but liveable wage - which is considerably better than dole!!).  Also, I would have a lot less stress - no staff, see, and it's also 5 mins from where I live


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Actually, it was quite reassuring to have all the gobbledygook explained by someone who knows their shit.
> 
> You actually have to pay the fuckers for the privilege though   'err, we can't afford to carry on', 'ok, give me 5k and we'll sort it out for you'
> 
> Potential new boss hasn't given me a contract yet, but pretty much a done deal for a lot less than I'm on now (but liveable wage - which is considerably better than dole!!).  Also, I would have a lot less stress - no staff, see, and it's also 5 mins from where I live



That sounds positive - hope it all works out okay


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a new girl in the shop - she's very thin. In fact everyone new member of staff here recently has been thin....I think I must be satisfying the fat quota in the firm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2009)

Where is everyone today *shivers and turns her torch into the dark corners of the thread in case anyone is there* I iz lonely


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2009)

I think everyone's on holiday

I'm still waiting for the water bloke


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I think everyone's on holiday
> 
> *I'm still waiting for the water bloke *



What time is he due?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2009)

Between 1 and 4 supposedly.  So I guess he'll be here at 3:59  

My dad's due soon to re-wire my office, so I suppose I should go and clear some space.  It's currently full of rubbish from when I moved in.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeh, go and tidy up. You know how to have a good time on your day off eh? 

Woo and indeed hoo - potential new boss just confirmed he is taking me on.  I was pretty sure, but needed to hear it for certain  

Can you hear the deafening phew noises in that London?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Between 1 and 4 supposedly.  So I guess he'll be here at 3:59


He's just been.  Can't really complain about the service though.  They were supposedly just coming to do a survey for a meter, it's now fitted and working 



sojourner said:


> Yeh, go and tidy up. You know how to have a good time on your day off eh?



Oh yeah, I'm living the high life today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, go and tidy up. You know how to have a good time on your day off eh?
> 
> Woo and indeed hoo - potential new boss just confirmed he is taking me on.  I was pretty sure, but needed to hear it for certain
> 
> Can you hear the deafening phew noises in that London?



Oh that is really great news - and yes


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Woo and indeed hoo - potential new boss just confirmed he is taking me on.  I was pretty sure, but needed to hear it for certain


Congrats!  You handed your notice in yet?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 7, 2009)

I am FED UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh that is really great news - and *yes *


hehe 


neonwilderness said:


> Congrats!  You handed your notice in yet?


erm, not exactly

I'm getting made redundant in either 1 week or 3!  company going tits up!


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm still hungover. Might go to the pub after work for hair of the dog


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice one soj 
I am currently posting from dole office


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm getting made redundant in either 1 week or 3!  company going tits up!


Ah, I knew things were looking dicey but hadn't realised they were that bad.  Even better news for you then


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nice one soj
> I am currently posting from dole office


I don't usually do this, but (((((stella)))))

Really really hope you get sommat sorted asap mate



neonwilderness said:


> Ah, I knew things were looking dicey but hadn't realised they were that bad.  Even better news for you then



Aye

And aye!! I can pay the fucking mortgage


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> And aye!! I can pay the fucking mortgage



That's always a bonus


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

Morning all

Where is Bajjy?  Thought he was back from hols?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi y'all.

Working at home which is good because I am feeling like shit.

Headache, sinus pain, aching limbs and I feel a bit sick - went on to the NHS Direct website and according to that it is piggy flu but I don't think so. I can move around, if a bit wobbly, and though I feel ill I don't feel as ill as I think you would with flu.

Fuck knows what it is but it is pissing me off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Morning all
> 
> Where is Bajjy?  Thought he was back from hols?


he's saving up for a spectacular 20k post apparently....

still drinking tea here, should be on the way in but feeling strangely unmotivated to rush


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> he's saving up for a spectacular 20k post apparently....
> 
> still drinking tea here, should be on the way in but feeling strangely unmotivated to rush



How was your holiday?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2009)

Yargh. No job so started staying up til 1am and getting up at 9.15am


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yargh. No job so started staying up til 1am and getting up at 9.15am



How come you have to be up so early? 

Now I have numb cheeks - face ones, not bottom ones!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How was your holiday?


wonderful thanks 

lots of walking up dale and vale, lots of drinking lots of ale, beautiful countryside and friendly people (some photo's here)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2009)

Up early? Well, I don't have to be up for anything until 1pm but that's not the point...well, not my point. Wait: I don't know what my point is _exactly_ but I don't like losin MY ROUTINE. I wants a JOB *cries*

((cheeks))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Up early? Well, I don't have to be up for anything until 1pm but that's not the point...well, not my point. Wait: I don't know what my point is _exactly_ but I don't like losin MY ROUTINE. I wants a JOB *cries*
> 
> ((cheeks))





Anything on the horizon jobwise? Have you heard from any agencies?


----------



## pootle (Sep 8, 2009)

Hullo draggerz! 

I was playing records in Soho last night until 1am so have a late start.

We all good? Other than 5t3IIa's lack of work haps and poor old QoG's ill haps 

Boo! to the bad stuff! Woo to good stuff!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Anything on the horizon jobwise? Have you heard from any agencies?



Yes, today has an interview for a PA temp gig. Don't want it so I don't know what the fuck I'm doing but I HAVE TO HAVE IT. I am a mess 



pootle said:


> Hullo draggerz!
> 
> I was playing records in Soho last night until 1am so have a late start.
> 
> ...



Soho! Did you get paid?


----------



## pootle (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah! £15 each! and not even a free drink   and this was Madame JoJo's.

On the other hand, we played a fanci wedding in Enfield on Saturday, endless champagne, loads of ded nice grub, portaloos that were nicer than my flat and we got nearly £90 each! Plus taxi paid home! For 3 hours of playing the music we love


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2009)

Ra! You so need a website for your doings


----------



## pootle (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, I know.  Somewhere we can host mixes and advertise "Twisted Kitten: available for weddings, funerals, bar mitzvahs and squat parties" 

Someone has offered to do one for us, but I forget who!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 8, 2009)

I could probably assist with that, depending what you need it to do


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2009)

Is wordpress the thing for these things?


----------



## pootle (Sep 8, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I could probably assist with that, depending what you need it to do



Yeah? *mwah*  Basically we'd want it too advertise/hype dj crew, Twisted Kitten - nothing too fanci, just biogs, pics, details of where we've played etc etc and ideally mixes people could listen to?  In the future, we'd want to show episodes of TKTV, obvs.

My dad can offer server space, if that makes a difference?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is wordpress the thing for these things?



Wordpress would do most of it, I reckon


----------



## fogbat (Sep 8, 2009)

pootle said:


> Yeah? *mwah*  Basically we'd want it too advertise/hype dj crew, Twisted Kitten - nothing too fanci, just biogs, pics, details of where we've played etc etc and ideally mixes people could listen to?  In the future, we'd want to show episodes of TKTV, obvs.
> 
> My dad can offer server space, if that makes a difference?



That'd save you money on hosting fees, but unless you've a massively busy, high-traffic site, they're not very high anyway.

Do you have a domain name purchased?


----------



## pootle (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep...my dad bought us some sort of TK domain name ages ago!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2009)

What is the name? 

tk.com (full) is available I think....

edit: no it's not  Well - google the whois - is that your dad?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 8, 2009)

tk.tv is still available


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm going mad.

I've been on hold trying to get through to Lloyds TSB for 34mins and 56 seconds, and they have their advert music as their hold music, so it's all faux opera with a woman going "Waaaaaaaaaaaahh, aaaaa aaaaa aaaaa aaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh... a a a aaa a ah, a a a aaa a ah, a a a aaa a ah, a a a aaa a aaaaa aaaaa aaaaa... aaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh! Thankyou for waiting. We will answer your call as soon as possible. a a a aaa a ah, a a a aaa a ah, a a a aaa a ah, a a a aaa a aaaaa aaaaa..."

I can't concentrate with this horrible bitch wailing at me, and I can't make other calls because one day, maybe, someone will pick up the phone.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

Can't you put it on speaker?


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Can't you put it on speaker?



Have done but you can still hear her wailing... 

I've finally got through to somebody and told him to pass on a complaint about the hold music... now I'm being transferred to my branch, so she's started wailing at me again.

All of the advisors are busy again and it will take 'a couple of minutes'.... now they're trying to flog mobile phone insurance to me!


Fucking Lloyds TSB


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

Ask them if they've got a licence for that music from the Performing Arts Society


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 8, 2009)

breathe in... and breathe out... and let the stress flow out of you...

no it's not fucking working



call timer is now on 48mins


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2009)

I was on hold to the DWP for AN HOUR once. I posted a thread about it during it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 8, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> breathe in... and breathe out... and let the stress flow out of you...
> 
> no it's not fucking working
> 
> ...



Fucking hell that's awful!


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was on hold to the DWP for AN HOUR once. I posted a thread about it during it



Call now finished - it took 54 minutes. All because some moron decided to put a block on my debit card on Sunday for no apparent reason even though I've got funds available.

I told the woman, I know it's not your fault but the service is unacceptable - it's take three days to find somebody willing to unblock the card and this call took an hour... if it were the bank's time you'd charge me a fortune in bank charges.

Time for a cigarette.


----------



## Pip (Sep 8, 2009)

*mehhhhhh*   

I'm going to go and buy a cat lamp to raise my spirits :-/


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2009)

Had the interview, went alright I think. Am waiting to hear today as it's a temp gig and they want someone quickly.

It is _impossible_ to get excited about in any way, shape or form as it's still shit money and won't make my life better at all. What is the point?


----------



## Pip (Sep 8, 2009)

It'll get you out of the house?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> *mehhhhhh*
> 
> I'm going to go and buy a cat lamp to raise my spirits :-/



What's a cat lamp?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> It'll get you out of the house?



Yes! Thank you  I knew there must be something :F


----------



## Pip (Sep 8, 2009)

fogbat said:


> What's a cat lamp?









Except now I'm not because it's a stupid distraction technique


----------



## fogbat (Sep 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> Except now I'm not because it's a stupid distraction technique



They're lovely! And I need a bedside lamp!

Where are they sold?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 8, 2009)

oh, yes please, i want a cat lamp too, where can one purchase such an item?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> It'll get you out of the house?



And you can pay the rent and bills and eat

But not buy expensive takeaway coffee


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2009)

I met a girl at the Job centre and exchanged numbers and had a long conversation.

Happy happy joy joy


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wonderful thanks
> 
> lots of walking up dale and vale, lots of drinking lots of ale, beautiful countryside and friendly people (some photo's here)



Some cracking photies there paulie

I lurve the Peaks 

You have a very smiley woman too


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I met a girl at the Job centre and exchanged numbers and had a long conversation.
> 
> Happy happy joy joy



Yeh, but you won't actually do anything about it, will you?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I met a girl at the Job centre and exchanged numbers and had a long conversation.
> 
> Happy happy joy joy





it wasn't the 'get you back to work doing something shitty' girl was it


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Had the interview, went alright I think. Am waiting to hear today as it's a temp gig and they want someone quickly.
> 
> It is _impossible_ to get excited about in any way, shape or form as it's still shit money and won't make my life better at all. What is the point?



At least it's a job.  You've been moaning you want one so shut it.  It may well lead to better things...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, but you won't actually do anything about it, will you?



She lives down the road from me and is kooky in a good way.

I am blates going to churpse.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> She lives down the road from me and is kooky in a good way.
> 
> I am blates going to *churpse*.



Okay, once again I find myself wondering what exactly is happening with the English language and the yoot of today 

It sounds a bit filthy though.  Is it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=churpse

I should have said churpse  further


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=churpse
> 
> I should have said churpse  further



Ooooohhhh

I'm a bit disappointed now.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought it meant bone 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bone


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2009)

This Morning I climbed to the top of the black rocks, had a ___~~     at the top, then drive to wirksworth and had some lunch ,then wandered around arkwright's mill in cromford,then a cream tea, exhausting !


----------



## Pip (Sep 8, 2009)

fogbat said:


> They're lovely! And I need a bedside lamp!
> 
> Where are they sold?





Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh, yes please, i want a cat lamp too, where can one purchase such an item?



They're made by SKK who have a shop on Lexington Street. I dunno where you'd get one outside of London, but I'm sure some fragrant silken urb could bung one in the post.

£50 though


----------



## Pip (Sep 8, 2009)

PS I'd say chirps, personally.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> They're made by SKK who have a shop on Lexington Street. I dunno where you'd get one outside of London, but I'm sure some fragrant silken urb could bung one in the post.
> 
> £50 though





Thank you - I've been eyeing up an awesome, Heath-Robinsonish looking light thingy in an architectural salvage place near my flat. 
If that proves prohibitively expensive, I may well go for one of the kitteh lights.


----------



## Pip (Sep 8, 2009)

PPS Fogbat, I've got a couple of lamps I'm chucking out, but they might not be to your taste


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I thought it meant bone
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bone



I thought it referred to cunnilingus 

It should, actually.  It's very onomatopoeic


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> This Morning I climbed to the top of the black rocks, had a ___~~     at the top, then drive to wirksworth and had some lunch ,then wandered around arkwright's mill in cromford,then a cream tea, exhausting !





having a fucking fab time marty?  sounds like it


----------



## fogbat (Sep 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> PPS Fogbat, I've got a couple of lamps I'm chucking out, but they might not be to your taste



You never know, I have very poor taste 

Which is why I bought this armchair a few months ago (cat not included):







I wouldn't mind a look


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 8, 2009)

cool chair


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

fogbat said:


>



I don't want much in this life

But I now want a chair like that 

btw, is that the cats nose, is it sticking its tongue out, or blowing bubbles?


----------



## Pip (Sep 8, 2009)

FFS 

One's a standard pink Ikea one you probably wouldn't like, and the other's a 1970s wooden one - one of those kind of teardrop shaped ones. It needs a new shade, but I'll be damned if you can't pick a suitable one up for less than a fiver.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I don't want much in this life
> 
> But I now want a chair like that
> 
> btw, is that the cats nose, is it sticking its tongue out, or blowing bubbles?



He's sticking his tongue out. He is a cheeky cat


----------



## fogbat (Sep 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> FFS
> 
> One's a standard pink Ikea one you probably wouldn't like, and the other's a 1970s wooden one - one of those kind of teardrop shaped ones. It needs a new shade, but I'll be damned if you can't pick a suitable one up for less than a fiver.



Thank you - I think the wooden one sounds pretty good. 

I'll be bothering the nice man at the salvage place over the weekend, but if I can't get it for a reasonable price, I'd certainly be interested in the teardrop thing


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

fogbat said:


> He's sticking his tongue out. He is a cheeky cat



  ace cat

they'll sit in/on fucking anything though eh?  I put an empty shoe box on the table before, and Pan was in it before I'd turned me back


----------



## Pip (Sep 8, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Thank you - I think the wooden one sounds pretty good.
> 
> I'll be bothering the nice man at the salvage place over the weekend, but if I can't get it for a reasonable price, I'd certainly be interested in the teardrop thing



If you get it, make sure you post a picture on my homewares thread


----------



## fogbat (Sep 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> If you get it, make sure you post a picture on my homewares thread



I have to admit that I've never even looked at your homewares thread 

But if I can afford it, this light thingy is a beauty. It's like a robot, crossed with a snake, crossed with pure awesomeness. In the 70s.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> This Morning I climbed to the top of the black rocks, had a ___~~     at the top, then drive to wirksworth and had some lunch ,then wandered around arkwright's mill in cromford,then a cream tea, exhausting !


the peak district is my new favorite place in the country. all you can do is walk and drink beer, it's ace


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2009)

So....?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

Wahey

morning bajjy!  how goes it?

I had my new job confirmed verbally yesterday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't want to be at work...too much other important fun stuff to do!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I had my new job confirmed verbally yesterday


----------



## Yetman (Sep 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So....?



Thank god your back, this place was descending into some kind of old ladies coffee morning, discussing lamps and bartering off each others grandsons.

I think we need to kick it back into touch. A show of force no less. What say you brother?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Thank god your back, this place was descending into some kind of old ladies coffee morning, discussing lamps and bartering off each others grandsons.
> 
> I think we need to kick it back into touch. A show of force no less. What say you brother?



You didn't have the balls to reclaim it on your own, though, did you?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I think we need to kick it back into touch. A show of force no less. What say you brother?









Much like soliders at the Somme I stand at your side Yetty, with my rifle in my hand and safe in the knowledge that you have my back if the going gets tough.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh thank god you are back! Givvus a hug then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2009)

Badgers is back. Yip. Yip. Yip!!


----------



## Yetman (Sep 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Much like soliders at the Somme I stand at your side Yetty, with my rifle in my hand and safe in the knowledge that you have my back if the going gets tough.



Damn right comrade. I think the first thing we need to do is weed out the potential traitors and unpatriotic hangers on we seem to have accumulated. 



fogbat said:


> You didn't have the balls to reclaim it on your own, though, did you?



It pains me to waste the gunpowder but, well, needs must.....


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 9, 2009)

Argh - hump of the week and I've barely done any work! And yet here I am, still on urban and facebook...


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 9, 2009)

Grr.  I tapped away until ten o'clock last night finishing off rewriting a chapter, and when I'd done it I was well pleased with myself.  This morning I've had an email from my co-writer saying, 'well done on getting it finished, but...'  So now half of it will need reworking again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Grr.  I tapped away until ten o'clock last night finishing off rewriting a chapter, and when I'd done it I was well pleased with myself.  This morning I've had an email from my co-writer saying, 'well done on getting it finished, but...'  So now half of it will need reworking again.



Does this other person know what they are talking about?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm really hungry again

My damn body is changing it's 'need to eat' time to 11.30 instead of 12


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

I've just cracked open a sack of bombay mix


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

Fucking twat bollocks bastard

Fucking boss just told me he's not gonna pay me or any of the staff at end of the month.  We can claim it from govt, but it's fucking well capped so I'm gonna lose about £600 in all, including tax and ni 

Am gonna bump up the holiday owed I reckon

Fucking cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've just cracked open a sack of bombay mix



Yum! We have some large chocolate buttons in the office.

Pretty quiet here today as there is likely to be no post again. And at rehearsal tonight I shall see someone I quite fancy .

Depite my being married and 16 years older than him


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fucking twat bollocks bastard
> 
> Fucking boss just told me he's not gonna pay me or any of the staff at end of the month.  We can claim it from govt, but it's fucking well capped so I'm gonna lose about £600 in all, including tax and ni
> 
> ...



Oh shit - sorry to hear that. What an arsehole! Can you (and colleagues) take him to small claims or will you end up just another creditor?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)

I just ate cake 


Shit soj... don't just bump up your hols - take some too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've just cracked one off


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 9, 2009)

5 hours to go and they will draggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!

So much to do at home that it hurts not being able to start doing it now....


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Oh shit - sorry to hear that. What an arsehole! Can you (and colleagues) take him to small claims or will you end up just another creditor?



Pointless - liquidating end of the month


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I just ate cake
> 
> 
> Shit soj... don't just bump up your hols - take some too.



Just had my holiday

Fucked if I'm doing more than the absolute minimum of work now though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2009)

You still working for him Sojjy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

Your boss is a cheecky cheeky cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fucked if I'm doing more than the absolute minimum of work now though


Too right.

How was the interview stells? (the burrito shop was closed yesterday!)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fucking twat bollocks bastard
> 
> Fucking boss just told me he's not gonna pay me or any of the staff at end of the month.  We can claim it from govt, but it's fucking well capped so I'm gonna lose about £600 in all, including tax and ni
> 
> ...



That is terrible - what a cunt


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You still working for him Sojjy?



Aye

Saw insolvency practitioner on Monday 

Setting date for Formal Insolvency Event end of the month

He's only doing it cos he's trying to keep some money in the account cos he's fucking liable for the overdraft

Got a meet with him and finance girly on Friday - am gonna try and see if I can squeeze him for cash in hand or something.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 9, 2009)

Might be worth breaking one of his kneecaps now.

As a warning, like.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Might be worth breaking one of his kneecaps now.
> 
> As a warning, like.



Seriously, don't tempt me

I will be so glad to be free of this cunt finally

Anyway - think I'm gonna go for a nice afternoon stroll in the park later - sun's out


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Aye
> 
> Saw insolvency practitioner on Monday
> 
> ...



I would stop working. 
Then tell him when the govt pay you he will get the money.


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> He's only doing it cos he's trying to keep some money in the account cos he's fucking liable for the overdraft



What a scumbag.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> What a scumbag.



Agreed but well done on post 1500 ovaltina


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Too right.
> 
> How was the interview stells? (the burrito shop was closed yesterday!)



It went OK I think. Just buzzed agy and woman I need is on phone 

Closed! What? Why? Closed for lunch on a Tuesday


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Agreed but well done on post 1500 ovaltina



Ooh! Didn't notice that. And I notice I recently reached 3,500 posts on urban! 

I'm sure I was on 500 about a month ago


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I would stop working.
> Then tell him when the govt pay you he will get the money.



Wow that is cunning  

So soj could say to current boss 'Alright, let the govt pay me' and stop working for him now? Have a longer holiday or start earlier with the new gig?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It went OK I think. Just buzzed agy and woman I need is on phone
> 
> Closed! What? Why? Closed for lunch on a Tuesday


Fingers crossed for you.

Extraction fan problems


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Extraction fan problems



Cheers sweets 

(((piglet corpses)))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh actually Bee - if I get this gig I will be on Ludgate Hill/Old Bailey so we can lunch another time


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, that is the kick of it... 

If he expects you to work, not pay you and let the government pick up the bill this is entering fraud.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

Just rang agy - didn't get it


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yep, that is the kick of it...
> 
> If he expects you to work, not pay you and let the government pick up the bill this is entering fraud.


Really?  Hmmm...interesting.  I shall bring this up on Friday

Cheers bajjy 



5t3IIa said:


> Just rang agy - didn't get it



Aww, sorry to hear that stella.  I know you didn't want it, but still...

Owt else on the horizon?


----------



## pootle (Sep 9, 2009)

Please hit me up with burrito place info, thank you please!

PS Hullo draggerz!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Poots!

Nowtelse on horizon soj! I...I don't know what to do...


----------



## pootle (Sep 9, 2009)

More jobs available at my place...look in the "looking for work thread"

I can haz help with application


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Does this other person know what they are talking about?



Yes, and one some points he's right, although I take issue with some of what he's said - unusually, since we agree most of the time.  Maybe he's just in a very critical mood this morning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, and one some points he's right, although I take issue with some of what he's said - unusually, since we agree most of the time.  Maybe he's just in a very critical mood this morning.



Today's the day for being a rotten bastard, I am finding.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2009)

We have some electricians working here at the moment, currently on the floor above mine, one of them is quite good looking, according to my friend Bob, so I may have to go and check him out later. Just for something to do like.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 9, 2009)

well, today is bloody rubbish isn't it....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have some electricians working here at the moment, currently on the floor above mine, one of them is quite good looking, according to my friend Bob, so I may have to go and check him out later. Just for something to do like.



Turn shutter noise off on your fone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Turn shutter noise off on your fone



Hee hee


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 9, 2009)

3 and 1/2 hours to go........................


----------



## Yetman (Sep 9, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> well, today is bloody rubbish isn't it....



No its not, its sunny, I've got some bad ass pasta on the go and I'm about to go out and collect some excellent hash. Work is getting done and although I had a wee sesh last night for once I'm not sitting here in my pants trying to remember how to do my job whilst sweating out a load of lager and mephedrone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> No its not, its sunny, I've got some bad ass pasta on the go and I'm about to go out and collect some excellent hash. Work is getting done and although I had a wee sesh last night for once I'm not sitting here in my pants trying to remember how to do my job whilst sweating out a load of lager and mephedrone



Morning pipsqueak  Your posts cheer me up


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> No its not, its sunny, I've got some bad ass pasta on the go and I'm about to go out and collect some excellent hash. Work is getting done and although I had a wee sesh last night for once I'm not sitting here in my pants trying to remember how to do my job whilst sweating out a load of lager and mephedrone



Well when you put it like that I suppose it _*is*_ a good day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2009)

The newbie is - as usually - playing a game on his i-phone but this one seems to involve rubbing the screen vigorously with one finger and, well, it basically looks like he is trying to wank someone off


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nowtelse on horizon soj! I...I don't know what to do...



 that's poo.  you never know what's round the corner though eh?

Is it sunny round your way?  I've just been out for a lovely long stroll round the park in the sunshine - totally recommend it.  The spliff at the top of the hill makes it 

Lo poots!

Like yetty, I shall also be cooking up some good food shortly, and the wine is, well, ready to be drunk, quite frankly


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is - as usually - playing a game on his i-phone but this one seems to involve rubbing the screen vigorously with one finger and, well, it basically looks like he is trying to wank someone off



i think I know that game - biker blast off!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i think I know that game - biker blast off!



 Actually that is not a bad euphamism - anyway what are you doing here. Aren't you on holiday


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Actually that is not a bad euphamism - anyway what are you doing here. Aren't you on holiday



Came back to the cottage for a cup of tea and an eccles cake went to stanton moor today, saw some ancient stones, and two fellas in an old quarry, they were staring at eachother in some sort of trance, then one said, "can you feel the vortex?" fucking hippies they moved off sharpish when they clocked us.

then it was on to Chatsworth, that place is HUGE!, then lunch at a nice pub, and back here, popping out to the local pub later for ale


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)

mmmmmmmm... eccles cakes


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't like eccles cakes

Pointless


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)

no cake is pointless


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Came back to the cottage for a cup of tea and an eccles cake went to stanton moor today, saw some ancient stones, and two fellas in an old quarry, they were staring at eachother in some sort of trance, then one said, "can you feel the vortex?" fucking hippies they moved off sharpish when they clocked us.
> 
> then it was on to Chatsworth, that place is HUGE!, then lunch at a nice pub, and back here, popping out to the local pub later for ale



I hope you slapped them round the head - just to be sure 

I want an eccles cake, they are lush!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> no cake is pointless



Cake without chocolate is pointless! 

The only cake I can eat without chocolate is key lime pie, or lemon meringue pie, or apple crumble (with custard), or walnut layer cake

And they're the only exceptions in a universe of cake!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Came back to the cottage for a cup of tea and an eccles cake went to stanton moor today, saw some ancient stones, and two fellas in an old quarry, they were staring at eachother in some sort of trance, then one said, "can you feel the vortex?" fucking hippies they moved off sharpish when they clocked us.
> 
> then it was on to Chatsworth, that place is HUGE!, then lunch at a nice pub, and back here, popping out to the local pub later for ale



Ooh ...ooh.. are you going to take a photo of yourself in the shower like Paulie did when he was on holiday... that's what you have do in the Peak District isn't it? It's the law!

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9664602#post9664602


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Cake without chocolate is pointless!
> 
> The only cake I can eat without chocolate is *key lime pie, or lemon meringue pie, or apple crumble* (with custard), or walnut layer cake
> 
> And they're the only exceptions in a universe of cake!


Those 3 are not CAKE  

I love chocolate, but _so_ many cakes without chocolate are good and have a point... lemon drizzle cake, banana cake, honey cake, pound cake, cakes, cakes cakes, cakes.....


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Those 3 are not CAKE
> 
> I love chocolate, but _so_ many cakes without chocolate are good and have a point... lemon drizzle cake, banana cake, honey cake, pound cake, cakes, cakes cakes, cakes.....



They fucking well are cake 

Just like ALL confectionery comes under 'toffees' 

All the cakes you mention just seem like gag-inducing cake, requiring a pint cup of tea to get through a slice


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> They fucking well are cake
> 
> Just like ALL confectionery comes under 'toffees'
> 
> All the cakes you mention just seem like gag-inducing cake, requiring a pint cup of tea to get through a slice


Fuck off with your toffees 

You haven't tried my cakes


----------



## fogbat (Sep 9, 2009)

Afternoon, draggers.

I've just reached 20k posts, and missed it, giving me an even crapper one than Badgers's


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Afternoon, draggers.
> 
> I've just reached 20k posts, and missed it, giving me an even crapper one than Badgers's



(((fogbat))) 

Have some eccles cake to cheer yourself up


----------



## fogbat (Sep 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((fogbat)))
> 
> Have some eccles cake to cheer yourself up





I'm not a big fan of cake.

Got any bacon sarnies?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'm not a big fan of cake.


Don't you fuckin start too


----------



## Pip (Sep 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Those 3 are not CAKE



They're bloody not you know soj.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'm not a big fan of cake.
> 
> Got any bacon sarnies?



I was trying to find a pic of a bacon buttie and then I saw this and it was like "wtf "


----------



## fogbat (Sep 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was trying to find a pic of a bacon buttie and then I saw this and it was like "wtf "



Beautiful!

Did they include her phone number?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

Pip said:


> They're bloody not you know soj.



shut it noob dragger


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fuck off with your toffees
> 
> You haven't tried my cakes



I'm not likely to try them either 

No fucking chance


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I've just reached 20k posts, and missed it, giving me an even crapper one than Badgers's



((((((US))))))


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

no work, feeling like shit, streaming nose and eyes 

and now some utter bastard has started using a road drill just behind our back garden so my head is throbbing with the noise


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

FML to Hell, basically.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no work, feeling like shit, streaming nose and eyes
> 
> and now some utter bastard has started using a road drill just behind our back garden so my head is throbbing with the noise



Not just the hangover then paulie? 

I am still not washed or dressed, just doing a bit of soulseeking, and about to wash the kitchen windows


----------



## fogbat (Sep 10, 2009)

Morning draggers.

(((Pip)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> FML to Hell, basically.


FML?

This is going to be a long fuckin day...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Not just the hangover then paulie?
> 
> I am still not washed or dressed, just doing a bit of soulseeking, and about to wash the kitchen windows


nah, wish it was mate. i tried to go to work, thinking that i'd start feeling better. but it ain't happening 

and they're still fucking drilling!!!!  i'm going to go round and have strong words if they're not careful!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Good start but now irritated by crap 
Already hungry too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Mornng! Poor Paulie  Legitimate illness 

What is FML?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nah, wish it was mate. i tried to go to work, thinking that i'd start feeling better. but it ain't happening
> 
> and they're still fucking drilling!!!!  i'm going to go round and have strong words if they're not careful!!!!!



Poorly paulie

Go round and twat them son!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I just crushed someone who has been messing me about


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

Fuck my lyyyyyfffff


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2009)

busy day today.

Interview at 2 pm, appointment with Job Centre at 3.

And then I meet Job Centre hot girl for a stroll round town. Score!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I just crushed someone who has been messing me about





Pip said:


> Fuck my lyyyyyfffff



I shouldn't laugh, but


----------



## fogbat (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Fuck my lyyyyyfffff



You could have run a brush through your hair prior to the photograph


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> And then I meet Job Centre hot girl for a stroll round town. Score!



Dotcom

knows how to show a girl a good time










*snigger*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Fuck my lyyyyyfffff



Lol oh deah


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Dotcom
> 
> knows how to show a girl a good time
> 
> ...


----------



## fogbat (Sep 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Dotcom
> 
> knows how to show a girl a good time
> 
> ...



Generally on the fourth Sunday of Lent


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Poorly paulie
> 
> Go round and twat them son!


i've stuck cry cry cry by johhny cash on instead to try and drown them out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

After that Plinth thing I tried to go to bed about 8am and _they_ were outside doing up the water mains _all fucking day_


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

Baaaaysically a while ago my postman handed me a letter saying "er, this has got your name on it but not your address". I opened it and it was a letter from the DWP going "whytf didn't you come to the appointment bitch". I photocopied it with the WRONG ADDRESS highlighted and told them to send me another appointment. I've heard nothing since - whether because they still tried to send it to next door (who by the way is VERY uncooperative) or because of the postal strike I don't know.
I went to get some money out this morning and my benefits haven't been paid in. I'm on the phone to them now holding holding holding.

I know this is a thread for *workers* and not scroungers, but I'm in a blind panic.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Poor Pip 

You are welcome in this thread whatever your fucking problem is


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

Fucking standard idiocy from JCP. Make sure you keep the copies of your letters and records of when you've called them and what about. At least that way, you should be able to sort it and secure what money you are owed. I'm sure it will be a complete pain in the arse in the meantime mind, sorry Pip.


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm, yes, I do get that impression


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

I hesitate to ask about what your gas metre's major malfunction was in this new time of crisis but I'm dying to know


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

The gas meter is faulty and they're replacing it. The electric man came round, said it hadn't been tampered with (which is what they suspected) but a big whack of credit on it and is coming round again next week to take a reading.

BTW wtf is with the disappearing ink on those pay point receipts? THE WHOLE WORLD IS AGAINST ME


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> The gas meter is faulty and they're replacing it. The electric man came round, said it hadn't been tampered with (which is what they suspected) but a big whack of credit on it and is coming round again next week to take a reading.
> 
> BTW wtf is with the disappearing ink on those pay point receipts? THE WHOLE WORLD IS AGAINST ME



Faulty. That's excellent news  I only keep the rceipts until I have stuck the key in to make sure it registers then I recycle them. Should I keep them? What if mine malfunctions? I don't need that shit


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

No one needs that shit. I thought I was being clever when I stuck all my receipts in the electric meter cupboard, but I looked _quite_ the fool when I grabbed the meter guy a handful going "hahah! I gots em son! I gots em!" and half of them were blank


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 10, 2009)

I just drank most of a 1.5litre bottle of water and now I'm going to spend most of the day running to the loo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Drinking that much water is _work_  WHy so much water? Has hangover? If it's a bad one you might just absorb all the sweet sweet water and not need to pee at all.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Bored
Speaking to rich idiots


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Who did you crush? Don't you feel like a king now?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

eyes still streaming, bastards still drilling, nick cave playing....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Can you go back to bed and stick a pillow over your head?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

i'd rather stick a pillow on the drill bastard's head and hold it there 

it's all gone eerily quiet now tho....


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> eyes still streaming, bastards still drilling, nick cave playing....



Nick Cave and Johnny Cash is a really good combination isn't it! I'm going to put some on now, I was sad in bed last night and realised that's what my life is lacking.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

They have loooooooooooooooooooong lunch breaks at funny times ime.

For instance my street is full of holes with tons of machinery parked up and nothing went on yesterday or today so far


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who did you crush? Don't you feel like a king now?



Canadian Venture Capitalist


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They have loooooooooooooooooooong lunch breaks at funny times ime.
> 
> For instance my street is full of holes with tons of machinery parked up and nothing went on yesterday or today so far



I think they have to test things a lot. I chatted some of them up when they were digging up Clapham Road and asked why they were always standing around. They said they have to test things a lot


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip;9675981]Nick Cave and Johnny Cash is a really good combination isn't it! I'm going to put some on now said:


> They have loooooooooooooooooooong lunch breaks at funny times ime.
> 
> For instance my street is full of holes with tons of machinery parked up and nothing went on yesterday or today so far


they've started hammering stuff now!!!! i might take some sarnies around and encourage them to have a long lunch break.


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Drinking that much water is _work_  WHy so much water? Has hangover? If it's a bad one you might just absorb all the sweet sweet water and not need to pee at all.



No hangover... just it's on my desk and it's another distraction from the increasingly overdue work I need to do...

At least my pee is not flourescent orange anymore.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I just had sarnies
One with Marmite, cheese and ham 
One with cheese, ham, mayo and mustard


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> No hangover... just it's on my desk and it's another distraction from the increasingly overdue work I need to do...
> 
> At least my pee is not flourescent orange anymore.



Have you been at the Berocca?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2009)

I gave had a terrible nights sleep, an argument with Mr. Qoths - which he thinks is sorted but I canlt let go - and consequently feel awful.

Plus my coffee is cold


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Have you been at the Berocca?



Nope just a lot of boozy nights recently... am moving house yet again and people keep coming to see the room in my flatshare, so I've been in the pub avoiding them...

It's not sustainable really


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> an argument with Mr. Qoths - which he thinks is sorted *but I canlt let go*



So you are a woman then?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I gave had a terrible nights sleep, an argument with Mr. Qoths - which he thinks is sorted but I canlt let go - and consequently feel awful.
> 
> Plus my coffee is cold


oh dear. unresloved arguments aren't much fun. nor is cold coffee. looks like its a day for it.....


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Nope just a lot of boozy nights recently... am moving house yet again and people keep coming to see the room in my flatshare, so I've been in the pub avoiding them...
> 
> It's not sustainable really



Oh my gawwwwd my boyfriend's renting out his spare room and some of the people who've come round have been proper twats. I feel for you 
Just remember this line, "let me just show you the door again"


----------



## prunus (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello.

That is all.

At work.

Again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

No work

Again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So you are a woman then?



Shut up you or I'll poke you with my stick ! 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh dear. unresloved arguments aren't much fun. nor is cold coffee. looks like its a day for it.....



I am going to make myself a nice hot cup of tea....or better still persuade a colleague to make it!


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

If you worked with us you wouldn't even need to ask QoG.

Christ I'm smooth


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> If you worked with us you wouldn't even need to ask QoG.
> 
> Christ I'm smooth



I like that


----------



## prunus (Sep 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No work
> 
> Again



Wanna trade?


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Oh my gawwwwd my boyfriend's renting out his spare room and some of the people who've come round have been proper twats. I feel for you
> Just remember this line, "let me just show you the door again"



Will try that tonight! 

It's a run down flat in an ok ex-council block (why it's cheap) and a lot of the poeple coming to see it are just wasting their time and mine, because they obv expect somewhere nicer. Might ask the flatmate to amend his advert to something like: "Small room in pokey flat with no carpets or lounge... but with nice flatmates and very low rent for Zone 1." Might cut down the numbers a bit


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

My boyfriend's asking less than £500 all in in West Hampstead, in a really nice private block, and the room's beautiful. I don't know wtf some people expect, but Christ Almighty they are RUDE. 'Oh I see _you've_ been to Ikea'. What do you expect you snooty bitch? A handmade bed and Chippendale furniture?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Wanna trade?



Yes, I do. *gets out sliderule*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Right then, I am off to make a fool of myself by giving a half hour seminar billed as a leading industry expert. 

Fail predicted


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 10, 2009)

Break a leg, as they say!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right then, I am off to make a fool of myself by giving a half hour seminar billed as a leading industry expert.
> 
> Fail predicted



Hope it goes well 

Have you ever watched "Arrested Development"? If so then perhaps slip in a few Gob style "COME ON"'s just to get things going !!


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> My boyfriend's asking less than £500 all in in West Hampstead, in a really nice private block, and the room's beautiful.



Ah ok that makes mine look pricey then! Last night my flatmate showed one of them the balcony at the front and said you can sit there in the evenings and her boyfriend said: "What, and admire the view?" Cheeky git


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2009)

A fucking blue-bottle is taking advantage of my feeble state and buzzing round my head trying to mate with my hair or something while I flap my arms uselessly!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy Thursday all....Today is not dragginggggggggggggggggggggggggg!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Jesus fuck woman - just seeing your username just makes me feel guilty about not having one of those jobs you suggested *wails*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2009)

.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I am busy on Sunday. Pootle is arranging a day of enforced boni...fun. Enforced fun.

Why? What's occuring?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Pip (Sep 10, 2009)

Are you the woman under am? I like your style


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2009)

Pip said:


> Are you the woman under am? I like your style



No Pip, that's my mum...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

What? What?

God - sorry didn't se that bit up there!

Oh that looks like fun


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2009)

.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahhh

I've had a lovely morning.  Gardening in the sunshine, pottering, listening to new tunes, sifting people's soulseek folders (one of my favourite things to do in the world, ever), scoffing food, cleaning windows (although that bit was a bit shit,have to say)

This go-slow is really working out for me, havta say


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Is this a holiday day or you have decided to fuck off your mad boss?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this a holiday day or you have decided to fuck off your mad boss?



Nah, just had me holiday

This is a 'fuck you boss man, if you ain't paying me, I ain't workin' 

Am off for a lovely long stroll in the park soon too 

If I can't have what I want, I'll find ways to make myself happy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice one soj. This is good stuff


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nice one soj. This is good stuff



Thank you stella, I like to think so

Am hugely enjoying it - gonna make some peppermint creams later too.  Got the recipe for when I was gonna make em for xmas pressies, and have all the stuff, including fancy little sweetie holders and silver balls 

Right, off for a walk then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2009)

I've just seen the electrician - Hell-oo Nurse ! - he is hot, really quite hot..._nearly_ as hot as the pic of Paulie in the shower!

And no - I didn't have my camera with me  But I beleive he may be starting work on this floor soon...... *rubs hands in glee*


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 10, 2009)

siiiiiickkkk.... i am siiiiiiickkkkkk...........


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 10, 2009)

Swine flu sick or what?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 10, 2009)

SIIIIICKKKKKK stella!!!!!   I dunno wtf it is, I aint a friggin doctor, oh woes oh woes I was gonna has photoshoot laterr


----------



## fogbat (Sep 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Swine flu sick or what?



She's boning her dad


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 10, 2009)

fogbat said:


> She's boning her dad



my dads dying you cunt.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2009)

*post card. from marty*

Today I drove to bakewell, and then on Monsal head,had a great walk and picnic, nice pint after the walk,now back in cromford for tea and biscuits,will go the pub later,weather glorious.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Today I drove to bakewell, and then on Monsal head,had a great walk and picnic, nice pint after the walk,now back in cromford for tea and biscuits,will go the pub later,weather glorious.



Sounds ace marty 

Glorious here too - just got back from my walk


----------



## Yetman (Sep 10, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> SIIIIICKKKKKK stella!!!!!   I dunno wtf it is, I aint a friggin doctor, oh woes oh woes I was gonna has photoshoot laterr



I heard the sick look is coming back


----------



## pootle (Sep 10, 2009)

Will this day/meeting never end? 

Have got some date action ce soir, and the longer I sit in this meeting the more nervous I get.  Can't make up mind whether to keep on my *quite* good work outfit or change into jeans and t-shirt that I usually wear.

I haven't had a cig for nearly 6 hours either *cries*

I would kill a baby for a glass of booze too *cries harder*


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 10, 2009)

ohh noes I just done a sneeze.... this isn't good.....


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 10, 2009)

this day is going really fast.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2009)

Friday! Yay!

Have a meeting with gobshitecuntbollocksbastard this morning.  Have a cunning plan to squeeze some dosh out of him


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 11, 2009)

Morning all.

Back to the drag today.  Got in this morning to find that annoying boss is working from home, which was a nice bonus


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 11, 2009)

No drag no job has hangover though


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No drag no job has hangover though



Well done on affording a hangover on the dole - that's a real achievement stells 

Day on the couch eating junk for you today young laydee


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well done on affording a hangover on the dole - that's a real achievement stells


Careful budgeting I assume?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2009)

Meeting cancelled and rearranged for Monday

Right, will go and get me comfies back on then and start the housework


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 11, 2009)

I threw myself upon the mercy and generosity of a couple of chums 

I'm not sure I've got anything to eat in the house other than a tin of soup. Might run away to Mother's


----------



## Yetman (Sep 11, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> siiiiiickkkk.... i am siiiiiiickkkkkk...........



That purple velvet suit thing your wearin on the mug thread is fucking sick. If you came at me wearing that I'd shit my limbs off and roll around on the floor freaking out. Velvet is horrible. Take it off. Thats probably whats making you sick in fact.

Working from home today, have NOTHING planned this weekend (which is great), last weekend I went to a really posh wedding, and kidnapped the groom all night, got him totally fucked and his new wife had to come and find him and drag him out of our hotel room at 7am 

This weekend I am going to do normal stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 11, 2009)

There are a lot of sniffles in this office today - I hope piggy flu has not arrived


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 11, 2009)

Another beautiful day draggers.......


----------



## prunus (Sep 11, 2009)

Drag is extra heavy today, weighed down with hangover...  Gaah.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 11, 2009)

The newbie has broken the printer - tee hee!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2009)

Late today, got in at 10am with a head like thunder! 

Was a day of red blooded capitalism yesterday and full of self loathing I punished myself with cider and other substances till the early hours. Woke this morning and feathered my nest before heading out the door. Am now pulling myself together and remarkably realising that I have just earned a lot of money somehow and have to work and stuff.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Late today, got in at 10am with a head like thunder!
> 
> Was a day of red blooded capitalism yesterday and full of self loathing I punished myself with cider and other substances till the early hours. Woke this morning and feathered my nest before heading out the door. *Am now pulling myself together and remarkably realising that I have just earned a lot of money somehow and have to work and stuff*.





I have just cleaned the minging skirting boards that come down the stairs, plus the front door.  Fucking hell.  Why do people choose to do that all the time? 

Also had a big furious chat with finance girly over cuntbosses plans to not pay us.  We are now firing emails back and forth with suggestion of how to pay us   She's told us as well that there is MORE than enough in the account to pay us


----------



## Looby (Sep 11, 2009)

Kidnap him.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 11, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Kidnap him.



Does he have a family? Kidnap them 

Morning draggers, btw.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Late today, got in at 10am with a head like thunder!
> 
> Was a day of red blooded capitalism yesterday and full of self loathing I punished myself with cider and other substances till the early hours. Woke this morning and feathered my nest before heading out the door. Am now pulling myself together and remarkably realising that I have just earned a lot of money somehow and have to work and stuff.



Excellent show. Up the mash


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Kidnap him.





fogbat said:


> Does he have a family? Kidnap them
> 
> Morning draggers, btw.



I'd only kill him if I kidnapped him

He's the most irritating shit in the world, as are his kids and wife


----------



## fogbat (Sep 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'd only kill him if I kidnapped him
> 
> He's the most irritating shit in the world, as are his kids and wife



They'd soon quieten down after you snip off a few fingers, to post to him


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 11, 2009)

fogbat said:


> They'd soon quieten down after you snip off a few fingers, to post to him



No, that makes them cry even louder. Well, to start with anyway.


----------



## pootle (Sep 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Another beautiful day draggers.......



It is! 

I *keese* you all draggerz! 

Love oo'!

Miss oo'!

xx


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Excellent show. Up the mash



There is no better feeling than standing outside the Albion by the Olympia Conference Centre wearing a pin striped suit, tie bearing the motif Non Illegitimi Carborundum (Don't let the bastards grind you down), clutching a pint of scrumpy, Marlboro Light dangling from your mouth and barking down your mobile to a Canadian that he needs to wire X thousand pounds to you immediately. Makes you feel like a real man and not in anyway part of the problem, in fact you are the solution.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> There is no better feeling than standing outside the Albion by the Olympia Conference Centre wearing a pin striped suit, tie bearing the motif Non Illegitimi Carborundum (Don't let the bastards grind you down), clutching a pint of scrumpy, Marlboro Light dangling from your mouth and barking down your mobile to a Canadian that he needs to wire X thousand pounds to you immediately. Makes you feel like a real man and not in anyway part of the problem, in fact you are the solution.



That was you doing that?  I think I just came


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 11, 2009)

The printer is mended - that is passing for excitement here at the moment


----------



## Pip (Sep 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I threw myself upon the mercy and generosity of a couple of chums
> 
> I'm not sure I've got anything to eat in the house other than a tin of soup. Might run away to Mother's



When I get my benefits reinstated, I'll cook you something


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll need a pound for the bus


----------



## Pip (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## pengaleng (Sep 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll need a pound for the bus



everyone has a pound stella....


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> That purple velvet suit thing your wearin on the mug thread is fucking sick. If you came at me wearing that I'd shit my limbs off and roll around on the floor freaking out. Velvet is horrible. Take it off. Thats probably whats making you sick in fact.



My mam gave it to me because she bought the wrong size, she should have got a smaller one, it's not like I actually wear it cus it falls off me and asif I'd go outside ever wearing something like that.... jesus..... well... it'd depend really a toss up between how stoned I get and the need for munch, if I was desperate, like really desperate, like all my other clothes burned down or something then I'd probably wear it to go shop....

oh and it's not 'velvet' it's 'velour' get it right arsehole.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 11, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> My mam gave it to me because she bought the wrong size, she should have got a smaller one, it's not like I actually wear it cus it falls off me and asif I'd go outside ever wearing something like that.... jesus..... well... it'd depend really a toss up between how stoned I get and the need for munch, if I was desperate, like really desperate, like all my other clothes burned down or something then I'd probably wear it to go shop....
> 
> oh and it's not 'velvet' it's *'velour'* get it right *arsehole*.



Not often in the same sentence


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not often in the same sentence



a velour arsehole.... nice concept...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheaper and easier to wash than velvet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 11, 2009)

Mine came from Primark!

I may try and dig this out of my wardrobe later and take my own velour arse pic to post up 






(PS it was for a play and yes I still wear the gold shoes!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 11, 2009)

Is it the law they have to be purple?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 11, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> oh and it's not 'velvet' it's 'velour' get it right arsehole.



I dont know stupid shit like that for fucks sakes, what do I look like, some kind of pansy?? 

Say yes and you'll smell fist


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I dont know stupid shit like that for fucks sakes, what do I look like, some kind of pansy??
> 
> Say yes and you'll smell fist



yes...


now gimme that fist


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it the law they have to be purple?



Yes. Velour and purple go together like velvet and arsehole


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 11, 2009)

right... I have to go and begrudgingly give my dentist £100...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 11, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> right... I have to go and begrudgingly give my dentist £100...


----------



## prunus (Sep 11, 2009)

Aaaaaarrrrrgggh.

That is all.

No, it's not all, actually.  Who the fuck organises meetings for 5pm on a Friday?  Fuckers.

As you were.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought it was Thursday


----------



## prunus (Sep 11, 2009)

It was.

Yesterday, like.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 11, 2009)

Yesterday was Wednesday, silly


----------



## prunus (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, sort of; yesterday was Wednesday, yesterday, as it were


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 11, 2009)

zzz bored zzz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 11, 2009)

Just over 20 minutes to go


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2009)

I've just got back from another no-pay-no-work stroll in the sunshine 

Am now sipping a cheeky colombard chardonnay


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2009)

meeting hot job centre girl for lunch tommorow. Fuck y'all


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> meeting hot job centre girl for lunch tommorow. Fuck y'all



*picks self up off floor*

fuckin ell - you actually did something about it!!   You must have really won her over with that glamorous exciting stroll around town!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> meeting hot job centre girl for lunch tommorow. Fuck y'all



Result 

Right I am outta here - laters y'all


----------



## fogbat (Sep 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> meeting hot job centre girl for lunch tommorow. Fuck y'all



Does she know about it yet, or have you been trailing her long enough to know here movements, and where she goes for lunch?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Does she know about it yet, or have you been trailing her long enough to know here movements, and where she goes for lunch?



I rang her on the telephone and arranged to meet up. I haven't been so happy since I heard Michael Jackson had died


----------



## fogbat (Sep 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I rang her on the telephone and arranged to meet up. I haven't been so happy since I heard Michael Jackson had died



Excellent work, on both counts


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I rang her on the telephone and arranged to meet up. I haven't been so happy since I heard Michael Jackson had died



Easy tiger

You're in danger of being normal here you know


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2009)

debating wether or not to take her to my favourite piece of wasteground that has a wrought iron pigs face gate on it and is, well, wasteground.

She is unaffectedly odd as well so it might work 

happy happy joy joy


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2009)

Still here in fragments..

Just broken fragments of a man that has got to sleep


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I thought it was Thursday


that's what happens when you're on the rock


----------



## Pip (Sep 11, 2009)

I just reached level 26 in Sorority Life


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2009)

Hot job centre girl is coming round to watch films  tonight


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Hot job centre girl is coming round to watch films  tonight



Cool - what are you going to make her watch?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cool - what are you going to make her watch?



She is hippy dippy. So she is going to make me watch Lost Boys or Labyrinth. Those films are like crack to any alty girl.

Then we will watch District 9 (3rd time for me)



> Don't point yer fokkin tenticles at me!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> She is hippy dippy. So she is going to make me watch Lost Boys or Labyrinth. Those films are like crack to any alty girl.
> 
> Then we will watch District 9 (3rd time for me)



Are you going to ply her with cheap wine?....it always worked on me, ah I miss those days


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been without drag all week  today we drove to wirksworth, had a look around and bought some foos, then a picnic on middleton tor, most excellent views, nice stroll in the sun, went to Matlock Bath but it was rammed, strange place, like a sea side resort, except it's miles from the sea.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I have been without drag all week  today we drove to wirksworth, had a look around and bought some foos, then a picnic on middleton tor, most excellent views, nice stroll in the sun, went to Matlock Bath but it was rammed, strange place, like a sea side resort, except it's miles from the sea.



When are you back mr marty?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When are you back mr marty?



back in london, monday afternoon, back at work, tuesday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm in Brighton!!!! 
Just standing about while my mate argues with the bank on a fone which keeps turning itself off


----------



## Sadken (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm in newquay.  Really fucking hungover and I can't surf and it's really difficult but  it's fun.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice weekend for it.  I'm in London.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 12, 2009)

I love london!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm bored.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 12, 2009)

When a man is tired of london, he is tired of life.  Not sure how that works for women, sorry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm now in a pub with urbanites DRINKING CIDER.
Ra!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm now in a pub with urbanites DRINKING CIDER.
> Ra!



Very  I am stuck under a duvet in Maidenhead


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2009)

I am now in Shoreham recovering from drinking CIDER. And STELLA. And FOSTERS. And SAN MIGUEL.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm on stanton moor in the peak district


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm still in Shoreham and have eaten some crisps.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2009)

I am on a train from Victoria to Cheam. With a cup of coffee. And an impressive cleavage


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2009)

Cheam! Cleavage! Update blog!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2009)

Me and hot job centre girl are now 'dating'. Apparently.

I am the don.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Me and hot job centre girl are now 'dating'. Apparently.
> 
> I am the don.



Has boningz?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2009)

I have blatantly lied to myself about shifting my arse. 

Good work, dotty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2009)

I was gonna just call you a liar quim tbh


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm still in my dressing gown.  I am making toast though, which is progress. 

And I've run out of snouts which will motivate me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh the snout thing is always a motivator.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has boningz?



everything but

boningz must wait.

she is 19.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> everything but
> 
> boningz must wait.
> 
> she is 19.



How old are you again? 27?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2009)

26.

 I'm not on dodgy ground


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not sayin you are, you brought up her being 19 matey. Is irrelevant imo


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not sayin you are, you brought up her being 19 matey. Is irrelevant imo



Yes. But there have been wind-ups about it

And I am totally inept when it comes to relationships and that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 13, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Yes. But there have been wind-ups about it
> 
> And I am totally inept when it comes to relationships and that.



I shall not wind you up about dating children, I'm not that sorta cunt.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Me and hot job centre girl are now 'dating'. Apparently.
> 
> I am the don.


Nice one, I want to give you a manly slap on the back!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2009)

This is how DC looks in my mind right now: 







Of course the hideous reality is not for human eyes but accolades to you for your indefatigability young man. The lass from the job shop instantly evokes an artistic reaction, poems must be written, songs must be sung


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2009)

what gwan here, today is sunday...

ah, i see, dotty is hooked up with jcp gurl....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Yawn, yuck and yawn again... 

Bad nights sleep after a heavy weekend and head hurting today. 
Could easily just roll over and go back to sleep but too much work to do and not enough time to do it.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 14, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Me and hot job centre girl are now 'dating'. Apparently.
> 
> I am the don.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Second coffee and not feeling near human yet. 
Gonna head out the door at the last moment to scrape in the office for 9am. 

This has to be a very quiet and inexpensive week for us kids, just need to get more sleep and thing. Don't think we have any plans thus far so can eat, sleep, tidy and sleep some more to catch up. Guess that this is the way of things on a Monday and a return to wurk.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2009)

wide awake in the peak district, about to load the car and drive back,I can feel the force of the drag,it is getting stronger again.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> in the peak district



Good



marty21 said:


> I can feel the force of the drag,it is getting stronger again.



Less good 



Right, I am gonna be just on time if I leave now or possibly 5 minutes late if the bus/train is not kind to me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2009)

Morning all.



Badgers said:


> Could easily just roll over and go back to sleep


Yeah, another hour or so would have been nice this morning.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2009)

Today is going to drag - stuck in bed with my leg up on cushion, have to crawl to the toilet. I can't get downstairs and forgot to ask Mr. Qoth's to get me breakfast and I want comfort.

And I shall have to wait until lunchtime when Mr. Qoth's comes home for a cup of tea.

I am very


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2009)

Just read your other thread, sounds nasty


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, congrats to Dotty - well done that man.  Shagged her yet then?

Poorly queeny - what ya done girl?

I have dishes to do - have meeting with cuntchops at 12.  Have an arsenal of tricks up my sleeve to force the twat to pay me.  I am actually still a director of the company, for one!!  He can't make the decision on his own


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well, congrats to Dotty - well done that man.  Shagged her yet then?
> 
> Poorly queeny - what ya done girl?
> 
> I have dishes to do - have meeting with cuntchops at 12.  Have an arsenal of tricks up my sleeve to force the twat to pay me.  I am actually still a director of the company, for one!!  He can't make the decision on his own




Got a bad calf strain - can't put any weight on my right leg/foot 

Hope all goes well with Mr. Cunty


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Got a bad calf strain - can't put any weight on my right leg/foot
> 
> Hope all goes well with Mr. Cunty



Yowser  

Ta chuck.  He won't be looking forward to it, that I can tell you


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 14, 2009)

I just maded me eyes all purrdy and I'm going to the doctors to give them a letter for a new script then I might go shopping.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2009)

At services on the M1, greetings and good thoughts to you all.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> At services on the M1, greetings and good thoughts to you all.



When are you back in w*** marty?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2009)

FFS, annoying boss has a cold and is spreading germs all round the office


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Just woke up on mummy's sofa, back in Ldn tonight. 

Jesus _my life_


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

This Monday is killing me both slowly and quickly. 
Not even 11:00 yet and lunch seems too be far away still. 
Praying for distraction and the arrival of 17:30 to escape this hell. 

Friday was an awful day in the office dealing with awful people and had lost all faith in humanity by the time I got on the train. Luckily this was restored by a fascinating old chap called Des on the train who had some great stories to tell. Saturday wedding in Sussex so left at 10:00 and got back in bed at 04:30 the next morning. Woke on Sunday with a hangover that is still lingering today and needs to be shaken off soon if I am to take life seriously...


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

Morning all.

Commiserations and sympathies where appropriate.

It starts again.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> At services on the M1, greetings and good thoughts to you all.



BK?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Not much drag today then? 

Colleague (eBay Boy) has gone home to tend to sick wife/baby. 
Other three are off for a meeting (pub) from 13:30 so gonna be all alone for at least an hour and a half.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 14, 2009)

too fucking busy, come to work still feeling slightly rough and there's fucking loads to do.

want my dinner but don't know what i want either


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2009)

Kitchen wants a clean. Tis grim. I'm going to do that.

Meeting HJCG tommorow. 

I'll just have a smoke then tackle the kitchen


----------



## Yetman (Sep 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> BK?



Exactly what I thought. BDC Challenge.

So I went to sleep this morning at some stupid hour, was meant to start work at say 9am. Woke up at fucking 11.30. Why do I not listen to that inner voice saying 'set another alarm just in case' 

Once again though I seem to have gotten away with it unnoticed. Bloody good thing as last week I got clocked starting at 10.20 when some BASTARD deleted all my shit and everything was fucked when I turned up 

I'm dancing some kind of bavarian stomp dance on thin ice here


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> So I went to sleep this morning at some stupid hour, was meant to start work at say 9am. Woke up at fucking 11.30. Why do I not listen to that inner voice saying 'set another alarm just in case'



Ouch.. 

I could easily have done the same today mate. 
Crawled out the ooze about 11pm last night and then sleep was fleeting.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

So I am here today, in the bosom of my family.







My family are all at work so I get to go to all the charity shops in town and buy pillage thier VHSs's's':

U571 - historically inaccurate WWII submarine movie with Jon Bon Jovi having his head sliced off by a flying  thing
Where Eagles Dare - classic, not seen it since my Dad made me watch it 
Van Helsing - ridiculous. Hugh Jackman.
The Witches of Eastwick - I might be in the mood for it one day, I _am_ on the rock
Point Break - not seen this since I saw it VIth Form summer vac '91, stoned and every day for a week
Out of Sight - I like the bit where she's just sitting there and waves at him in the lift, can't remember much else


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks lovely. 

And there's a nice pub, just the other side of the Downs, by a river.

I believe...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bramber


----------



## Voley (Sep 14, 2009)

That looks nice Stella.


----------



## Voley (Sep 14, 2009)

This concerns me however.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

NVP said:


> This concerns me however.



The word rape is quite relentless, whatever the context


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

3.5 hours till commute time 
4.5 hours till sofa and pjs time 
6.0 hours till sleep time hopefully


----------



## Voley (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The word rape is quite relentless, whatever the context



If you live there are you a rapist?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 3.5 hours till commute time
> 4.5 hours till sofa and pjs time
> 6.0 hours till sleep time hopefully


eat time?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

NVP said:


> If you live there are you a rapist?



Did you read your own link?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> eat time?



Too tired for food


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bramber



Could be...

I was very, very drunk, at the time


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Too tired for food




SF invite is imminent (next week?)


----------



## Voley (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you read your own link?



No. I lost the stomach for it after hearing about "the neighbouring rape of Lewes".


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoreham-by-Sea :

"The south and west facing downs attract at least 32 species of butterflies including a nationally important population of the Chalkhill Blue Butterfly on Mill Hill"

Get thee up that there Mill Hill with thine cameraphone!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Could be...
> 
> I was very, very drunk, at the time



It happens


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Up? A _hill_?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> SF invite is imminent (next week?)



Hunger restored


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Been about 10 minutes since last post, still going slowly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

OK OK


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

ok ok


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

ok ok


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

*OK OK*


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2009)

*OK OK



*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

ohhhh kayyyyy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Okey-dokey old darlings


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

I am getting taken to the cleaners on this thread!!!! 



> 5t3IIa  471
> marty21  166
> QueenOfGoths  157
> sojourner  145
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

You've been on holiday - you can make it up.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

I still believe


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am getting taken to the cleaners on this thread!!!!



I'm in the top 10 (just)


----------



## Yetman (Sep 14, 2009)

Holy freakin shitmeister. Just woke up again.

Need........crisps. Crisps will make everything well in the world.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Pootle will drop like a stone as she can't be on all day no mo' so you can discount her (forgive me poots)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

I am hungry but lazy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

I am just knackered. I was sleeping on mummy's sofa last night and woke up at 10.30am and have had loads of coffee AND been outside and eaten leafy green things but I still feel like poo


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

Coming up from behind!  Yee-ha!


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am just knackered. I was sleeping on mummy's sofa last night and woke up at 10.30am and have had loads of coffee AND been outside and *eaten leafy green things* but I still feel like poo



Were they these...?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

No. I am sorry. What is that it is alive? No. Do not want!


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phylliidae


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Nom


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Nope. Not clicking that.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Prunus seen yesterday:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Fuck _off_


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2009)

had lunch. still hungry. just read this and now I want toast


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nom



When I was doing my undergraduate project I spent many a long night monitoring my ichneumonoids (this is *not* a euphamism) in a small basement lab in which there were several tens of mantises wandering about (they used to escape from their cages - the 'free range' stock the lab manager called it).   There's nothing like dozing off with your head on the desk only to wake up with one of those peering quizzically into your left eye.

There was a big barrel of giant madagascan hissing cockroaches in the corner, too:

e2a:


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

^^ They can jump about 2 foot in the air.  The lab manager said they were ok in the barrel as it was 30 inches high and had slippery sides.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Insects are cool


----------



## Yetman (Sep 14, 2009)

I could so eat an insect sandwich right now. There were no crisps. I nearly started sucking off one of those roast in the bag BBQ foil wrappers but decided to have a biscuit instead. I should have gone with the foil. 

Hungry but lazy is crap. If I solve one the other is solved but its finding a foothold to get me out of this damn mess thats the problem


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Post 1800 ^ ^ 

Win win win win win win win..... 

In other news I am tired and bored, what say you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Post 1800 ^ ^
> 
> Win win win win win win win.....
> 
> *In other news I am tired and bored, what say you*?



Same here - i am watching "Dickinson's Real Deal" 

I may bum-shuffle to the loo in a minute just for something to do.


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 14, 2009)

just fell asleep at my desk


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 14, 2009)

just about to fall asleep at my desk


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Could nod off at desk easily, so very sleepy...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

Let's have a distributed slumber-at-our-desks party!  Yay!

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............................


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

I am pottering about my mum's house looking for stuff to 'borrow'. So far I've got some marigolds, a pan scrubber and a towel.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

*dances into thread*


TOLD ya I'd win, dint I?   Am going to submit huuuuuge expenses claim tomorrow and get the drop in wages paid that way 


hahaHAAAAAA in your fucking FACE cuntchops


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

an inspiration to us all


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am pottering about my mum's house looking for stuff to 'borrow'. So far I've got some marigolds, a pan scrubber and a towel.



Sounds like it's going to be a good night then


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Still over an hour  

How is this happening in this modern age?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Sounds like it's going to be a good night then


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> *dances into thread*
> 
> 
> TOLD ya I'd win, dint I?   Am going to submit huuuuuge expenses claim tomorrow and get the drop in wages paid that way
> ...



Excellent news  Well done you - and fuckity fuck to him


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

I really need a mop and bucket but she's only got one.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> an inspiration to us all





cuntchops said he's going to miss working with me, but not the aspect of me that will argue what colour a pelican crossing is...which started a 'black and white', 'no, it's white and black - depends which side you're crossing from' argument


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

poor cuntchops


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I really need a mop and bucket but she's only got one.



'borrow' it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh that poor woman


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Come ON clock, move faster than this. 
Less than an hour now but it is going so fucking slow it hurts me. 

Should have healthy dinner but really want crap badly for comfort. Not even just average crap, I fancy a large KFC Boneless Box or something similar.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Or maybe this:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Jseus! That still looks alive :vom:


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 14, 2009)

Pizza ftw - for extra dragging thread points, order it online now (work time) for delivery when you get home.


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

I fancy healthy dinner.

I think fresh tuna steak nicoise will do the trick:

Grilled tuna, lettuce, green beans, new potatoes, cherry tomatoes, anchovies, avocado, in a light mustardy vinaigrette.

Yup, that's the way forward.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Pizza ftw - for extra dragging thread points, order it online now (work time) for delivery when you get home.



That would be ace, really fucking ace. 
We normally get ours from Pizza Go Go as they have been the best locally and seem to always chuck in some little freebie. 

This looks good too: 






Although I might make my own smaller affair tonight.......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> I fancy healthy dinner.
> 
> I think fresh tuna steak nicoise will do the trick:
> 
> ...



Heavy for a monday


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

You think?

It won't happen, anyway.  Of those ingredients I think the tomatoes are the only ones I have...


Oh, ho ho ho.  Only just noticed your editorialisation


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Ho ho


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2009)

Last few minutes now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Ra! Go go draggers go!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> BK?



no BK there as far as I could tell (mrs21 went to buy food and coffee) I ended up with a coffee and a blueberry muffin   but later picked up a massive sausage roll (warm) in stoke newington



sojourner said:


> *dances into thread*
> 
> 
> TOLD ya I'd win, dint I?   Am going to submit huuuuuge expenses claim tomorrow and get the drop in wages paid that way
> ...




*does glee dance*


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Last few minutes now



Speak for yourself


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Also want hot-dogs and kebabs and other stuff  

So much wanting shit food


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

Lightly grilled stoat in a bun.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Pork pie sandwich.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pork pie sandwich.



have you turned to the dark side?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> have you turned to the dark side?



Just reminiscing


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Also want hot-dogs and kebabs and other stuff
> 
> So much wanting shit food



Mmmm hot dogs - the proper American big fuckoff ones, or the German ones - both are good, as long as they are liberally doused with jalapeno relish, and some boiled onions done in salted water

rarrrr boiled onions 

my parents once came round unexpectedly just as I was serving myself up a huge plate of this - I didn't speak to them the entire time I was scoffing, and only went 'hmph' when they spoke to me

people should NEVER drop round unexpectedly


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

Peach melba toasted cheese and ham panino


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Had this recently and think it was the most weight of meat I have ever eaten in one day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Fishfingers in pitta


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Mmmm hot dogs - the proper American big fuckoff ones, or the German ones - both are good, as long as they are liberally doused with jalapeno relish, and some boiled onions done in salted water
> 
> rarrrr boiled onions
> 
> ...



Especially when one's gobbling mouthfuls of big German sausage.  I hate that.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Mmmm hot dogs - the proper American big fuckoff ones, or the German ones - both are good, as long as they are liberally doused with jalapeno relish, and some boiled onions done in salted water
> 
> rarrrr boiled onions
> 
> ...



my parents have NEVER popped around to see me unannounced, living 126 miles away kinda prevents this, in fact they've only been to see me in London about 3 times in 20 years, which is an acceptable number of times  I go and see them instead, and eat THEIR food


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my parents have NEVER popped around to see me unannounced, living 126 miles away kinda prevents this, in fact they've only been to see me in London about 3 times in 20 years, which is an acceptable number of times  I go and see them instead, and eat THEIR food



Do you lean against the kitchen cabinets going "You _know_ I like it crispy on the edges!" like a big spoilt boy?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Mmmm hot dogs - the proper American big fuckoff ones, or the German ones - both are good, as long as they are liberally doused with jalapeno relish, and some boiled onions done in salted water



I got these dogs from the German Deli Shop in SE1 and they are fooking lush. At the same time I also got a bottle of Hela Curry-Gewürzketchup and have had this with many of the dogs  




sojourner said:


> my parents once came round unexpectedly just as I was serving myself up a huge plate of this - I didn't speak to them the entire time I was scoffing, and only went 'hmph' when they spoke to me
> 
> people should NEVER drop round unexpectedly



You rule


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I got these dogs from the German Deli Shop in SE1 and they are fooking lush. At the same time I also got a bottle of Hela Curry-Gewürzketchup and have had this with many of the dogs



mmmMMMM

You still have these?  that's yer tea sorted then


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my parents have NEVER popped around to see me unannounced, living 126 miles away kinda prevents this, in fact they've only been to see me in London about 3 times in 20 years, which is an acceptable number of times  I go and see them instead, and eat THEIR food



Unfortunately I live 5 mins drive away from mine.  I never got up off my arse to move seriously far away, so I guess I have my own idleness and lack of imagination to blame for that 

Tell you what though - they haven't done it since.  In fact, they haven't even booked a visit


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> mmmMMMM
> 
> You still have these?  that's yer tea sorted then



They only lasted a matter of hours  

Right then, I am outta here losers and winners. 
My tea and bed await me and the commute needs to get done 


Laters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Night badgers


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

Laterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Night prunus


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

No, sadly, I was saying laters to Badgers.  

I, for I was bad in a past life, so so bad, so very very bad, am still here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

You should be badder now too, it'd make the time pass more quickly


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Unfortunately I live 5 mins drive away from mine.  I never got up off my arse to move seriously far away, so I guess I have my own idleness and lack of imagination to blame for that
> 
> Tell you what though - they haven't done it since.  In fact, they haven't even booked a visit



they try and book visits, i tell them to ring my events secretary to see if I can fit them in


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

Interesting.  So, basically, what you're saying is the karmic wheel reincarnation version of "live and don't learn"

Hmm.

I shall have to ponder upon it

Great.  Thanks, Marty.  This makes no sense at all now.  Fantastic.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Who knows what you did in a past life, if indeed you even had a past life which you didn't cuz that's nonsense. What you need to do is concentrate on your present life and cheer yourself up a bit. I have some suggestions.


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hah!  The cheek of it!  Of course I had past lives, and, like everyone else who's had past lives, I was a selection of interesting and powerful people, and not, say, an endless succession of alternations between peasants and died-in-infancy peasants, for instance, I'll have you know.

Anyway.  Suggestions?  Yes, do go on...?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

Prospecti, for a start. There's more.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Come ON clock, move faster than this.
> Less than an hour now but it is going so fucking slow it hurts me.
> 
> Should have healthy dinner but really want crap badly for comfort. Not even just average crap, *I fancy a large KFC Boneless Box or something similar*.


Looks up pathetically, coughs, smiles, "yes please", coughs.....


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> they try and book visits, i tell them to ring my events secretary to see if I can fit them in



I'd do that, but then they'd only end up asking me if I was 'seeing' the events secretary 

They latch onto every person I mention that I might be going for a beer with these days and try to make out that I'm shagging them.  Seriously fucking annoying


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw a pic of you in a hat and red tutu in some thread today Kitty


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Prospecti, for a start. There's more.



Ah, yes indeed.

And, yes, also...


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I saw a pic of you in a hat and* red tutu *in some thread today Kitty



Oh really?

I think we must see this pic


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh really?
> 
> I think we must see this pic



Seconded.  Url please.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'd do that, but then they'd only end up asking me if I was 'seeing' the events secretary
> 
> They latch onto every person I mention that I might be going for a beer with these days and try to make out that I'm shagging them.  Seriously fucking annoying


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I saw a pic of you in a hat and red tutu in some thread today Kitty



Thank you. 



sojourner said:


> Oh really?
> 
> I think we must see this pic



I can't remember where it is on here....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh really?
> 
> I think we must see this pic





prunus said:


> Seconded.  Url please.



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=7980316&postcount=303


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



I shouldn't have to put up with this shit at 41! 

They're like Ellen's parents now


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=7980316&postcount=303



Oooo, I say

helllooooo *twirls moustache*

I did have to really quickly browse past the kids pics there mind 

but red tutu and hat = hot


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2009)

She be hot innit  not quite as hot as the colander pic tho


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oooo, I say
> 
> helllooooo *twirls moustache*
> 
> ...


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> She be hot innit  not quite as hot as the colander pic tho



 The one with the mixing bowl is teh only picture of myself I have ever really likes. 
The colander one is cool though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> but later picked up a massive sausage roll (warm) in stoke newington



Hmm, I fancy one of those jumbo Linconshire sausages rolls from Morrisons now.  It'd take about 45 minutes to drive to the nearest one at this time of day though.



sojourner said:


> Unfortunately I live 5 mins drive away from mine.


I live 2 streets away from mine.  They don't just drop in though as I usually hassle my dad into doing some DIY


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2009)

just had a food delivery, chinese


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2009)

Time to go.

Have fun, all.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Arrrrrgggghhhhhh

Slept loads but still does not feel enough. 

Another day when working from home seems to make much more sense. Could already be logged on and working now with coffee in hand, instead I am throwing on clothes, making packed lunch, commuting and rushing through the _colder_ weather in order to start work 1.5 hours later. Guess it has to be done and moaning will not help matters but need to moan right now.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2009)

drag is immense now, back to work today


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

Ugh.

Today does not look like fun.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

It has a typical Loseday with little prospect of Museday as far as I can see. 
Slept for a good 10 hours last night and still tired. 

Good news anyone?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

No news here yet.

Poor Patrick Swayze.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 15, 2009)

still got scratchy eyes and didn't sleep enough. no more dirty dancing for paddy...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

I got back to London last night from Sussexy and the weather is crapper here


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Think we have the week and _most_ the weekend to ourselves which does lift my spirits somewhat. I like being social but damn it I like being lazy and having no agenda but my own most of all. Equally I am aware that our flat resembles the set from Trainspotting at the moment and while I have never been houseproud even I have some tiny standards


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

mine is a shit state also. There's something sticky on the floor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

I have shuffled - on my bum I thank you - downstairs, managing to squash a spider on the way 

Still can't put any weight on my leg/foot but am hoping to go to the minor injuries unit this afternoon and get some crutches


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

Morning all.

Thought I was in for a good day today as annoying boss wasn't here when I arrived.  She's just turned up though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 15, 2009)

Ouch!.....It hurts.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

I wish I had an annoying boss


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I wish I had an annoying boss


You can have mine if you want, she's a cunt


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> am hoping to go to the minor injuries unit this afternoon


I hope you're not planning to shuffle there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> You can have mine if you want, she's a cunt



How much coin is there is designing kitchens? 

Wait! I am in no position to ask! If it's over £20k I wants it. Move over neon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I hope you're not planning to shuffle there





Nah, not sure my bum will take it!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Nipple Girl is working in our office today but sadly is wearing a thick wooly jumper 
Crying Girl has been spotted twice this week and has had her hair done recently
Sleeps On Bench Girl has not been seen for over a week now 
Stupidly Fit Asian Girl Who Jogs In Lycra has not been seen for a fair while
Knee High Boots Girl has been only wearing open-toe shoes of late


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I live 2 streets away from mine.  They don't just drop in though as I usually hassle my dad into doing some DIY


My dad is utterly shit at DIY.  He once put up a worksurface in their kitchen (30 years ago) that you weren't allowed to use the edge of.  You could only use the bit closest to the wall, otherwise the fucking thing fell off 

Anyhoo - am now starting to dread the next couple of months - am shitscared that all services and utilities will be cut off once news of the liquidation gets out, when I really REALLY need them to continue seamlessly


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How much coin is there is designing kitchens?
> 
> Wait! I am in no position to ask! If it's over £20k I wants it. Move over neon



No such luck I'm afraid.  The pay certainly isn't worth the hassle of dealing with cuntface anyway.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh. That's shit.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Anyhoo - am now starting to dread the next couple of months - am shitscared that all services and utilities will be cut off once news of the liquidation gets out, when I really REALLY need them to continue seamlessly



Are you able to at least try and keep it quiet, or will you have to start telling people soon?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh. That's shit.



Yeah.  I only really intended this job to be a stop gap, but I've been saying that for 3 years now


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2009)

vadim the kitchen guy is coming around tonight to finally give us a price for the new kitchen, and the design as well


#isitsadthatiamlookingforwardtoseeingthedesign?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Michael Palin just said 'and the whores hop into bed' on radio 4!


----------



## Pip (Sep 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> #isitsadthatiamlookingforwardtoseeingthedesign?



NO  why would it be sad you crazy?
Don't tell my ma, but I'm going to have to get a small loan literally to see me through the next few weeks, and I'm thinking of making it slightly larger and getting a kitchen at the same time


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

2k post day possibly? 

Been quite productive today actually


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> vadim the kitchen guy is coming around tonight to finally give us a price for the new kitchen, and the design as well
> 
> 
> #isitsadthatiamlookingforwardtoseeingthedesign?


new kitchen is it? the missus wants one as well (and a new bathroom). we had a man who quoted us a luricrously cheap price but by the time we got around to trying to sort things out, he'd given up self employment and gone and got a proper job....so keep us posted with your man there marty cos we may be interested also.

isitsadthatiamjoininginwithmartysinteriordesignaspirations?


----------



## Pip (Sep 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> isitsadthatiamjoininginwithmartysinteriordesignaspirations?



NO NO NO 
I heartily approve


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Is this what middle age is?


----------



## Pip (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope not, I don't want to die at 40


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> vadim the kitchen guy is coming around tonight to finally give us a price for the new kitchen, and the design as well
> 
> 
> #isitsadthatiamlookingforwardtoseeingthedesign?





Paulie Tandoori said:


> new kitchen is it? the missus wants one as well (and a new bathroom). we had a man who quoted us a luricrously cheap price but by the time we got around to trying to sort things out, he'd given up self employment and gone and got a proper job....so keep us posted with your man there marty cos we may be interested also.
> 
> isitsadthatiamjoininginwithmartysinteriordesignaspirations?



We are having a new shower unit being delivered today (actually it has already been delivered next door as I couldn't make it to the front door with my gammy leg ) which will hopefully get the shower working for the first time since we moved in

*isexceedinglyexcitedatthethoughtofanewshower*


----------



## Pip (Sep 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are having a new shower unit being delivered today (actually it has already been delivered next door as I couldn't make it to the front door with my gammy leg ) which will hopefully get the shower working for the first time since we moved in
> 
> *isexceedinglyexcitedatthethoughtofanewshower*



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8254206.stm


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2009)

Pip said:


> NO  why would it be sad you crazy?
> Don't tell my ma, but I'm going to have to get a small loan literally to see me through the next few weeks, and I'm thinking of making it slightly larger and getting a kitchen at the same time



 i will get around to putting a before picture on your thread 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> new kitchen is it? the missus wants one as well (and a new bathroom). we had a man who quoted us a luricrously cheap price but by the time we got around to trying to sort things out, he'd given up self employment and gone and got a proper job....so keep us posted with your man there marty cos we may be interested also.
> 
> isitsadthatiamjoininginwithmartysinteriordesignaspirations?



i'll pass his details on to you, once he's finished with us, he comes recommended by a tiler I found on a recommended trades website



5t3IIa said:


> Is this what middle age is?



not really, our kitchen is about 20 years old, has to be replaced, and as we own the place, we have to pay for it, in blood, sweat and tears


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you able to at least try and keep it quiet, or will you have to start telling people soon?



Still need to finalise exact details with the liquidator, but I understand that all suppliers are informed by letter, so no chance of keeping it quiet.  There's gonna be a ridiculous amount of work to do for the transition so I'm gonna be leaning on the liquidator to give me a hand as much as poss


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

Pip said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8254206.stm



Nooooooooooooo!

I have been looking forward to a shower for nearly two years now. Washing your hair in the bath with an old plartic measuring jug is not fun


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooooooooooo!
> 
> I have been looking forward to a shower for nearly two years now. Washing your hair in the bath with an old plartic measuring jug is not fun







> Showering may be bad for your health, say US scientists, who have shown that *dirty shower heads* can deliver a face full of harmful bacteria.



So a minging bath is no threat and a greasy jug full of water is fine?


----------



## Pip (Sep 15, 2009)

You don't have to bloody tell me! A shower's on the cards at my gaff too. Anyway, I reckon a quick unscrew and once over with a sponge will sort those filthy heads right out.


----------



## Pip (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So a minging bath is no threat and a greasy jug full of water is fine?



A minging bath probably wouldn't propel all the germs into the air and your face though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Pip said:


> You don't have to bloody tell me! A shower's on the cards at my gaff too. Anyway, I reckon a quick unscrew and once over with a sponge will sort those filthy heads right out.



Teehee that's all funny and rude! Tee!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

So the draggers are now interested in kitchen and bathroom issues? 
A sad day indeed and a new low for us all. 

In other news I am bored?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

You are bored?

16666 post


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So the draggers are now interested in kitchen and bathroom issues?
> A sad day indeed and a new low for us all.
> 
> In other news I am bored?



Bajjy - who dealt with all your company finishing bollocks?  Did it finish, or did it get transferred?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Grant Thornton were the administrator


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Grant Thornton were the administrator



Right.  No good to me then.

Think I'm gonna use a company formation agent to set the new company up, and get as much help as poss from the liquidator then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

HAHHAHAHAHHHAH! Qoths just accidentally sent me a txt meant for her husband!!1!1!! 

Shall I tell you what it says? Oh man!!!1!1


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Bajjy - who dealt with all your company finishing bollocks?  Did it finish, or did it get transferred?



Sorry, should have re-read that... 

I just set up a new limited company and did it all myself pretty much.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sorry, should have re-read that...
> 
> I just set up a new limited company and did it all myself pretty much.



Did you use a formation agent?  And in what order did you do stuff?

I'm thinking:

1. Set up company using agent (should take 24 hours)
2. Set up bank account
3. Set up VAT (?)

Any handy hints and tips gratefully received


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> HAHHAHAHAHHHAH! Qoths just accidentally sent me a txt meant for her husband!!1!1!!
> 
> Shall I tell you what it says? Oh man!!!1!1



Yeh tell us!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> HAHHAHAHAHHHAH! Qoths just accidentally sent me a txt meant for her husband!!1!1!!
> 
> Shall I tell you what it says? Oh man!!!1!1


is it lewd and rude?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh tell us!!





Paulie Tandoori said:


> is it lewd and rude?



Oh man you WON'T BELIEVE IT11!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Ready?



















Oh man!!11!















Ok here it is!!!!!1!!!











"Post is here so going to do some work. Have made a cup of tea and grabbed Mr K for a cuddle when he wandered past. He wasn't pleased"
































He whole _life_ is a drag thread


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

disappointing, frankly


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

The best resource I have found is businesslink.gov.uk for free impartial advice. Also you should register with them as soon as you set up your company, they have all sorts of training days and even offer business grants. 



sojourner said:


> 1. Set up company using agent (should take 24 hours)



I set up my own company but did use this firm:
https://www.formationsdirect.com/Order-a-limited-company.aspx
They were good and talked me through it well, price was pretty standard

Registered my website using this firm
http://www.123-reg.co.uk/ 



sojourner said:


> 2. Set up bank account



I have banked with Natwest for years and they offered me two years free banking. They have been excellent so far. 



sojourner said:


> 3. Set up VAT (?)



Not done yet, will set it up when I hit a higher revenue bracket.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah innit  I thought she wanted me to post it for her cuz she was busy or something but no


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah innit  I thought she wanted me to post it for her cuz she was busy or something but no



 I am so dull


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am so dull



I'm sorry. Was rude of me to post but I coldn't resist ((((qoths))))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm sorry. Was rude of me to post but I coldn't resist ((((qoths))))



Don't be silly - I don't mind it's funny!!

You were lucky you didn't get a pic of Mr. Kippers which is usually what I send to Mr. Qoths in a sad mad cat woman way!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Mrs Kippers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hi Mrs Kippers



He is my master


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh jesus he's such a cutie 

Mine is just being a stain on the sofa again


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2009)

no kitchen porn til thursday  vadim can't make it til then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh jesus he's such a cutie
> 
> Mine is just being a stain on the sofa again



((((stain cat))))


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, two hours down now. 

Data input done
CRM exports done 
Emails answered 
Some phone calls done
Many messages left 
Venue plans updated 
Bored still


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The best resource I have found is businesslink.gov.uk for free impartial advice. Also you should register with them as soon as you set up your company, they have all sorts of training days and even offer business grants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, I was panicking that much I completely fucking forgot about businesslink, doh!  Ta for that

Actually, that looks like a better formation agent than the one I picked - you can use them for the director at first which will save hassle.

We have some time to run on an already paid up website so that's something for a couple of months down the line.  Was gonna use Easyspace.

Ahhh, good point re VAT.  Thanks so much chuck 

Did you have much trouble with supplier contracts for utilities, phones etc?  I don't want them to be cut off, just want them to continue in new company name.


----------



## Pip (Sep 15, 2009)

Yesss first kitchens and bathrooms, now cats. You will bend to my will 

My kitten. She's going to the vet tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Did you have much trouble with supplier contracts for utilities, phones etc?  I don't want them to be cut off, just want them to continue in new company name.



You really do need to cut them off sadly. 
I pay mobile phone bills in my name and just slap them in as receipts. Same deal with other suppliers too. I had no issues with those that have transferred but you need to be brutal with expenses/receipts and stuff.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Pip said:


> Yesss first kitchens and bathrooms, now cats. You will bend to my will
> 
> My kitten. She's going to the vet tomorrow



She's a pretty kitty  She going to get her tubes tied? Is best really innit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

Pip said:


> Yesss first kitchens and bathrooms, now cats. You will bend to my will
> 
> My kitten. She's going to the vet tomorrow



Oooh what a cute little face


----------



## Pip (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> She's a pretty kitty  She going to get her tubes tied? Is best really innit



Not until she's six months (she's about four months atm). She's really small and doesn't eat much, I just want her checked


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You really do need to cut them off sadly.
> I pay mobile phone bills in my name and just slap them in as receipts. Same deal with other suppliers too. I had no issues with those that have transferred but you need to be brutal with expenses/receipts and stuff.



Nah - can't cut them off mate!!  There's tons of DDIs for all the companies in here plus our own.  The IT set up here is quite complex, and it would be a fucking nightmare to have them cut completely off and start again.

I'm just gonna have to see what I can do - talk to the suppliers and see if I can't get them to continue the service, transfer the contracts or something


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...s8MZ0n_L6s/s1600-h/image-upload-11-701033.jpg

a stain amongst the squalor

edit: uhm - that is candle wax on the arm of the sofa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Pip said:


> Not until she's six months (she's about four months atm). She's really small and doesn't eat much, I just want her checked



Her tummy is probably about the size of your fingernail though innit? Oh wait - maybe not _your_ fingernail


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

I did a bit of work for this chap about a year ago. How the mighty fall in these troubled times.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I did a bit of work for this chap about a year ago. How the mighty fall in these troubled times.....



Did you see the Secret Millionaire he was on? I didn't - I'm just saying that it's usually a really good programme


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you see the Secret Millionaire he was on? I didn't - I'm just saying that it's usually a really good programme



Obviously NONE of the cheques he gave to deserving causes bounced


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...s8MZ0n_L6s/s1600-h/image-upload-11-701033.jpg
> 
> a stain amongst the squalor
> 
> edit: uhm - that is candle wax on the arm of the sofa



Awww - she looks like one of those furry Russian hats


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

In other news I have just been sent this mail by a colleague - http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/crime/a/carjacking.htm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Obviously NONE of the cheques he gave to deserving causes bounced



_Really_? Golly


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

Pip said:


> My kitten.


She looks like a young version of one of my parent's cats.

This is Sniff who is a friend's cat, but has temporarily taken over my house


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> She looks like a young version of one of my parent's cats.
> 
> This is Sniff who is a friend's cat, but has temporarily taken over my house



Tbf  I'd be pissed off if I looked like a lion and someone named me 'Sniff'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have just been sent this mail by a colleague - http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/crime/a/carjacking.htm



Told her it was not real and Britain is not South Africa but she claims it is massively on the increase and she has forwarded to her friend who works in the police for feedback


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2009)

my neighbour's cat is called kato (after the pink panther rubbish ninja) yet she's a girl puss. not a boy puss 

she also tends to attack your feet, when i go in and feed her when my neighbour is away, I make sure I have boots on, she caught me a few times 

mrs21 is terrified of her


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Kitchens/Bathrooms/Showers/Kittens/WHAT?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Kitchens/Bathrooms/Showers/Kittens/WHAT?



The drag has sent us all KRAAAZYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Tbf  I'd be pissed off if I looked like a lion and someone named me 'Sniff'





She doesn't always look like a lion tbf - pic


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2009)

we did have a shower, it leaked, plumber couldn't find the source of the leak, despite looking SEVERAL times, eventually found it, I popped down to my neighbour's place as she was away, whole ceiling of her bathroom had collapsed 

in other pet news

when we were walking on stanton moor the other day, we heard this moaning, "OH NOOOOOOOOOO, NOOOOOOOOOOO, OH NOOOOOOOOOOO" couldn't actually see who was moaning, we soon did though, two dogs came around the corner, terrier sorta things, big yorkies or something, followed by OH NOOOOOOOOOO man, he warned us not to pet the dogs, as one of them had been rolling in human shit, the stench then hit me, I was retching, the dog had spread it it all over a bush


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The drag has sent us all KRAAAZYYYYY!!!!!



Must be the prospect of getting to 2k posts


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Pissing down in SW18 now, really nasty rain and I HAVE to go to town which is about 20-25 mins round trip


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pissing down in SW18 now, really nasty rain and I HAVE to go to town which is about 20-25 mins round trip



I HAZ COAT WITH HOODZ


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

I haz no hood


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> when we were walking on stanton moor the other day, we heard this moaning, "OH NOOOOOOOOOO, NOOOOOOOOOOO, OH NOOOOOOOOOOO" couldn't actually see who was moaning, we soon did though, two dogs came around the corner, terrier sorta things, big yorkies or something, followed by OH NOOOOOOOOOO man, he warned us not to pet the dogs, as one of them had been rolling in human shit, the stench then hit me, I was retching, the dog had spread it it all over a bush



I just lol'd, luckily I don't think anyone noticed though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 15, 2009)

pissing down in kentish town
i have no coat i need a boat


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> She doesn't always look like a lion tbf - pic



Oh I liiiiiiiiiiiiike it when they get in bags! Teehee!



marty21 said:


> when we were walking on stanton moor the other day, we heard this moaning, "OH NOOOOOOOOOO, NOOOOOOOOOOO, OH NOOOOOOOOOOO" couldn't actually see who was moaning, we soon did though, two dogs came around the corner, terrier sorta things, big yorkies or something, followed by OH NOOOOOOOOOO man, he warned us not to pet the dogs, as one of them had been rolling in human shit, the stench then hit me, I was retching, the dog had spread it it all over a bush



I used to scream NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO when my dog used to roll in fox shit  She'd proper bolt for the part of the field where the foxes shat and I couldn't catch her. It  dried _on her face_ by the time we got home so I'd have to hot soapy water her 

I used to has a dog!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Must be the prospect of getting to 2k posts



The milestones do cause a general madness do they not?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

Is 2k really a milestone though, or is it just an excuse for the krazziness?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2009)

non draggy day is turning distinctly draggy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Is 2k really a milestone though, or is it just an excuse for the krazziness?



Badgers is _obsessed_ with milestones. He's got a problem and an obsession


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2009)

not long til lunch


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Is 2k really a milestone though, or is it just an excuse for the krazziness?



Dunno...

We built a fucking dome
Robbie sung a song about it 
Lucas named a fictional spacecraft commanded by smuggler and his Wookie first mate after it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Dunno...
> 
> We built a fucking dome
> Robbie sung a song about it
> Lucas named a fictional spacecraft commanded by smuggler and his Wookie first mate after it


does that mean we can have a zager and zager tribute when we hit 2525 then?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

People on Skype spamming me like mad


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

Finished my work - can't believe they wouldn't scan and send stuff to me but sent photocopies via the post instead but it is par the course at my place  - still it has staved off some boredom.

Shall shuffle myself off to the kitchen for some lunch soon


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Princess 5t3IIa, before your execution, you will join me at a ceremony that will make the old Dragging thread operational. 

No upstart will dare oppose the Old Drag now.


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

I dare.  I will stand against you, yea, while a drop of blood runs in my veins, I will oppose thee.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

I just woke up, I'm really ill, it's raining, I have to go get my crown fitted and the entire fucking internets talking about some dead geezer from the 80's.... I wanna go back to bed


----------



## Yetman (Sep 15, 2009)

Everyone here hates it here. Im about to put a suggestion in the suggestion box saying

'In order to relieve some of the current angst and frustration of all of the staff here, I think a life sized scarecrow dressed in a suit with company logo and the MD's face printed on it placed by the front door will work wonders. Might need to replace it every few days."

Imagine being able to punch the next best thing to the boss in the face every day before you start work and as you leave?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Everyone here hates it here. Im about to put a suggestion in the suggestion box saying
> 
> 'In order to relieve some of the current angst and frustration of all of the staff here, I think a life sized scarecrow dressed in a suit with company logo and the MD's face printed on it placed by the front door will work wonders. Might need to replace it every few days."
> 
> Imagine being able to punch the next best thing to the boss in the face every day before you start work and as you leave?



I thought you were gonna write this: 



Yetman said:


> Everyone here hates it here. Im about to put a suggestion in the suggestion box saying
> 
> 'In order to revive some of the current angst and frustration of all of the Draggers here, I think a life sized scarecrow dressed in a suit with thread logo and the imposter thread starters face printed on it placed OP will work wonders. Might need to replace it every few days."
> 
> Imagine being able to punch the next best thing to the boss in the face every day before you start the Drag and as you leave?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> I dare.  I will stand against you, yea, while a drop of blood runs in my veins, I will oppose thee.



Any attack made by the Rebels against the old thread would be a useless gesture, no matter what fleeting support they have obtained. The old thread is always the ultimate power in the universe. I suggest we use it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>







> imincharge



With great power comes much grief


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 15, 2009)

do we need to feel the force then badgers?!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 15, 2009)

but i've given up the fags now


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 15, 2009)

On my own in the office today so I opened one of the windows to make the most of the rainstorm


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

Just look forward to 2k instead, it's close


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> but i've given up the fags now



This do it?


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah.  I only really intended this job to be a stop gap, but I've been saying that for 3 years now





Badgers said:


> Any attack made by the Rebels against the old thread would be a useless gesture, no matter what fleeting support they have obtained. The old thread is always the ultimate power in the universe. I suggest we use it.



The old power is on the wane - a new flush is spreading through the universe and we shall ride it to victory!

You may kill me, I am but one, but ten thousand will take my place.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers: does it turn you on when you act like The Emporer? It does me


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

1999


----------



## Pip (Sep 15, 2009)

I could have a little nap right now.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

2001


----------



## Pip (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry 
I could though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Several Draggers have broken off from the main thread. 

Come with me!


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

Resist the lure of the evil Mustelid one - stay on the true path.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This do it?


now you're talking


----------



## Yetman (Sep 15, 2009)

I only come on this thread to spit scorn at it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

The 'ceremony' when this gets to 10k is tons better, i assure you boys, and soj


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The 'ceremony' when this gets to 10k is tons better, i assure you boys, and soj



will there be c***?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Big c***


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE c***?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Extra for you


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

I like c***.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

We all like c***


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

stella eats c*** 

I didn't have anesthetic


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I didn't have anesthetic



Nor did I


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Nor did I



did stella eat your c***?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

oh I got my crown fitted


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

All done now Teeps? I'm bored of hearing about your teefs so you must be half dead of it


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

I have to go back on friday to get a scale and polish because I'm really sick and couldn't face it today


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> did stella eat your c***?



No... 



tribal_princess said:


> oh I got my crown fitted



So now you're a *true* princess


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> So now you're a *true* princess



I know, isn't it wonderful?


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, your majesty.  Or is it your highness?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

ma'am lol... actually proper etiquette dictates that you should only say 'your highness' upon first being introduced to a royal and ma'am or sir thereafter 

I can't wait til the epic teeth fixing is finally over so I can take on the BK challenge.... oh yes....


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes your highness, ma'am, sir.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

fail.


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

Off with my head!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

nah, you just need to take some classes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 15, 2009)

I have cleaned the house and feel much better. Also, am making roasted plaintain with red peppers. Yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

I want burger
Homemade burger
With homemade wedges


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh wedges 

I could just go and buy a sack of potatoes and eat wedgeswedgeswedgeswedgeswedgeswedgeswedgeswedgeswedgeswedges

How do you do them Badgers? I cut them into bits the same-ish size, toss them in oil with salt, pepper, chilli flakes and garlic salt then bung 'em in at 200 for 40 mins.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2009)

oooh wedges... do I do them or mash with gammon?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

They are awesome the wedges
Made with spicy coating and topped with grated cheese and bacon
Sour cream on the side and stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Bacon


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh wedges... do I do them or mash with gammon?



poll (or just wedges then)


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

Mmm, wedges.

15 minutes at 220, 30 minutes at 160, 15 minutes at 220 is my method, otherwise, yes, all that good stuff.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm hungry now 

Something's afoot. I've just asked annoying boss about changing the account my salary goes in to and she was surprisingly helpful rather than her usual awkward self


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Mmm, wedges.
> 
> 15 minutes at 220, 30 minutes at 160, 15 minutes at 220 is my method, otherwise, yes, all that good stuff.



But that's a) complicated and 2) takes an hour!


----------



## Yetman (Sep 15, 2009)

Waves c*** at thread


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> poll (or just wedges then)


naaah, mash tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

I want good dinner every night at the moment. 
Is this the first sign of winter stodge cravings appearing?


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> But that's a) complicated


Turning a dial 15 degrees one way, and 30 minutes later 15 degrees back... 


> and 2) takes an hour!


So have another beer and chill


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

ffs its fucking raining again


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

Do I need a new tagline?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Turning a dial 15 degrees one way, and 30 minutes later 15 degrees back...



Unecessary in my book 




			
				prunus said:
			
		

> So have another beer and chill



_Another_ beer?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)

I have enough money for 2 cans of Olde English tonight but that is all.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have enough money for 2 cans of Olde English tonight but that is all.



Drink them on the way home so you don't have to share 

*hopes kitty dunt see this*

Well, I have a lovely rioja in my glass, a spliff on the go, and a stunning chorizo and bean stew on the go.  Making the most of last few days of peace and quiet before the madness begins


----------



## Yetman (Sep 15, 2009)

I have drugs (although no coke for once, which is a good thing), carling, tiger beer and squidgy black to help my evening pass. I'd have fucked off by now but I'm waiting around doing work while I wait for the drugs.

Drugs: Make you work 

Teeps your rain appears to be on its way over here. Do you ever go out in the garden and night with all your clothes on and just stand there in the rain, soaking and cold but still standing there? 

Then realise your not in a shit student film and go back inside wondering what the fuck you did that for while shivering, dripping all over the floor and laying the contents of your wallet out on the radiator? 

Me neither. I have a life. I have A DVD PLAYER AND SKY+


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

Blimey, you can still get squidgy black? I thought that had died a death lonnnng ago

I'm gonna have to start fucking buying mine again shortly - crops not gonna be ready til xmas


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

Minor injuries unit had closed early so will have to go back for some crutches.

Meanwhile I continue for shuffle around like a very pale walrus


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

Does it really hurt or are you just not supposed to put weight on it?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Blimey, you can still get squidgy black? I thought that had died a death lonnnng ago
> 
> I'm gonna have to start fucking buying mine again shortly - crops not gonna be ready til xmas



Yeah its a right blast from the past, had some nice afghan black tother week as well. Lovely. Knocked your socks off though, couldnt smoke it like weed, it was a reminder of what being stoned actually is.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Yeah its a right blast from the past, had some nice afghan black tother week as well. Lovely. Knocked your socks off though, couldnt smoke it like weed, it was a reminder of what being stoned actually is.



Always used to end up with a bad chesty cough with squidgy black though, eh? 

'it's the oil' - or perhaps how we chainsmoked it maybe


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Does it really hurt or are you just not supposed to put weight on it?



It doesn't hurt if I keep it still, twinges a lot if I move it but I can't put any weight on it at all. And I have a lot of weight to put  

I forgot and tried to stand on it earlier - it fucking hurt


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It doesn't hurt if I keep it still, twinges a lot if I move it but I can't put any weight on it at all. And I have a lot of weight to put
> 
> I forgot and tried to stand on it earlier - it fucking hurt



don't stand on it 

hahaahaaa - I'm so funny, but not as funny as I think I am


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It doesn't hurt if I keep it still, twinges a lot if I move it but I can't put any weight on it at all. And I have a lot of weight to put
> 
> I forgot and tried to stand on it earlier - it fucking hurt



God what a horrible thing, poor you.


Pity me tho - my fingers are cold because I can't be bothered to get up to close the windows!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God what a horrible thing, poor you.
> 
> 
> Pity me tho - my fingers are cold because I can't be bothered to get up to close the windows!



That is when cats could really make themselves useful, learning to close windows and stuff.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is when cats could really make themselves useful, learning to close windows and stuff.



Instead, they'll choose to shit right behind you, or in front of you - whatever will piss you off the most


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Teeps your rain appears to be on its way over here. Do you ever go out in the garden and night with all your clothes on and just stand there in the rain, soaking and cold but still standing there?



no, I don't really do rain, I only went out just now to get medically needed cigarettes. I never go out when it rains for anything else, what's the point?


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

Aha!

I have decided to bunk off the rest of work, and am now sitting in a café in Shoreditch reading an early 20th century horror short story.

Take that!  drag!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Aha!
> 
> I have decided to bunk off the rest of work, and am now sitting in a café in Shoreditch reading an early 20th century horror short story.
> 
> Take that!  drag!



Hoxton twat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Aha!
> 
> I have decided to bunk off the rest of work, and am now sitting in a café in Shoreditch reading an early 20th century horror short story.
> 
> Take that!  drag!



Good choice  Is there beer there?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Aha!
> 
> I have decided to bunk off the rest of work, and am now sitting in a café in Shoreditch reading an early 20th century horror short story.
> 
> Take that!  drag!



good on ya


----------



## Yetman (Sep 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> no, I don't really do rain, I only went out just now to get medically needed cigarettes. I never go out when it rains for anything else, what's the point?



I agree. Its fucking shit isnt it. I do admit I like waiting about 100ft down the road from a big puddle, then starting my car up as someone walks near it then splashing the fuck out of them, with a monster brown wave of puddle water 

Its at least 4 times as hilarious if they are eating chips at the time


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I agree. Its fucking shit isnt it. I do admit I like waiting about 100ft down the road from a big puddle, then starting my car up as someone walks near it then splashing the fuck out of them, with a monster brown wave of puddle water
> 
> Its at least 4 times as hilarious if they are eating chips at the time



you are a right cunt, I admire that. 

even if I've planned something, like theres drinks or whatever, if it's raining then it aint fuckin happening. fuck that.

I don't like gettin wet for no good reaaaason


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Good choice  Is there beer there?



There is   Not allowed any, though; rehearsing later, got to keep a clear head.  There will be beer afterwards though, or I'll know the reason why.



sojourner said:


> good on ya



Why thank you <genteel bow>.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> you are a right cunt, I admire that.



Likewise 



tribal_princess said:


> even if I've planned something, like theres drinks or whatever, if it's raining then it aint fuckin happening. fuck that.
> 
> I don't like gettin wet for no good reaaaason



Absolutely golden stance there. Respect


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Absolutely golden stance there. Respect



theres nothing golden about my showers...


----------



## Yetman (Sep 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> theres nothing golden about my showers...



You need to drink more alcohol and less water then


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 15, 2009)

Yetman said:


> You need to drink more alcohol and less water then



quite possibly...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

So arrives Wēdnes dæg (from the old English meaning the day of the English god Wodan) my Dragging chums. It is not the best of days but not the worst of days in my book. Wēdnes dæg does usher in the second half of the working week and so should be a beacon of hope for the office slackers all over the United Kingdom (created on the 1st of May 1707 as a result of the Treaty of Union that was agreed on 22 July 1706) in my book. 

Slept okay last night (got the recommended 7 to 8 hours) but was about 20 minutes too late getting out of bed which makes for a less than lazy start to the day. Will be okay and in plenty of time for the traditional start to the working day (UK average is 1652 hours per annum) but would rather wallow for a bit longer. 

Oh well, will go and try to be efficient, motivated and embrace the drag where possible


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 16, 2009)

good morning part II 

training all day today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2009)

20 minutes late up, eh Badgers? Another _glorious_ morning? 

I CANT STANDMY LIFE


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't be arsed with two dragging threads, so in relation to my working life, I am adopting the new one instead now, sorry bajjy

Today I have lots to get through, all to do with preparation for the big kick off

Best get my arse into gear then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2009)

Go go go!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning all

Midweek drag is in action today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I can't be arsed with two dragging threads, so in relation to my working life, I am adopting the new one instead now, sorry bajjy



You have just made a very powerful enemy my lady
Meddling with powers you can't possibly comprehend


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You have just made a very powerful enemy my lady
> Meddling with powers you can't possibly comprehend



So masterful! *tingles*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So masterful! *tingles*



i feel a slight tingle as well


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 16, 2009)

and the working at home is going well thank you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> and the working at home is going well thank you



Morning! Have you finished your dissertation?


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish I hadn't 'tested' my weekend supplies last night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish I had a JOB but we can't always have what we want can we?!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 16, 2009)

morning mornin


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! Have you finished your dissertation?





I am about to go to the library tho now I;ve found myself in a bermuda triangle where no one out of three workplaces expects me in! I must engineer this situation more often

ps why the two threads - I haven't got that long off work that I can wade through both of them finding out?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am about to go to the library tho now I;ve found myself in a bermuda triangle where no one out of three workplaces expects me in! I must engineer this situation more often



_Magic things_ happen when you stay ON THIS THREAD not the OTHER ONE


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 16, 2009)

that other thread is for losers and old people who can't cope with change.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> that other thread is for losers and old people who can't cope with change.



Teeps knows


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 16, 2009)

I feel sorry for them tbh.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 16, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I wish I hadn't 'tested' my weekend supplies last night



WUR! Just woke up man. Same situ


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2009)

I haz crutches! So now I can hobble to the toilet rather than having to shuffle on my arse. They are also very useful for scaring the cat. 

The bad news is that I won't be able to put any wieght onto my foot until Friday


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> that other thread is for losers and old people who can't cope with change.





5t3IIa said:


> Teeps knows



How quick we forget 
For shame


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 16, 2009)

Someone keeps pooing in the toilet and not flushing. There were poos in both toilets just now. I'm going to make a sign that says FLUSH with a big angry arrow pointing at the handle.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How quick we forget
> For shame



1. Soemwhat a wind-up to cause you to be _masterful_
B. This is the correct thread now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Someone keeps pooing in the toilet and not flushing. There were poos in both toilets just now. I'm going to make a sign that says FLUSH with a big angry arrow pointing at the handle.



That is vile  - it happens at our work sometimes and I hate it. I mean I know it is not nice bit do people not check that it is all flushed away. I do....or am I just strange


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 16, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> and the working at home is going well thank you



I wish I could work from home....

*yawns*


----------



## prunus (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome, sister, to the true way.


----------



## prunus (Sep 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i feel a slight tingle as well



'sprobably the thrush again.  Best get yourself down the quack.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2009)

"Trisha" is a *beep* fest today - I can't actually tell what is going on there is so much beeped out swearing!


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is vile  - it happens at our work sometimes and I hate it. I mean I know it is not nice bit do people not check that it is all flushed away. I do....or am I just strange



At my last but one office somebody did a smudge of a dirty protest that was on the cubicle wall for the whole 18 months I worked there. It's probably still there now.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone else looking forward to Winterval?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2009)

Not looking forward to the run up to it.  My office is near a large shopping centre, so going anywhere during Nov/Dec is usually a nightmare.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You have just made a very powerful enemy my lady
> Meddling with powers you can't possibly comprehend



S'fine bajjy - you already know my track record with enemies, so prepare to suffer and die, quite frankly. 

WHHHelll, I've managed to get through a shit ton of work this morning, and am now locked in negotiations between building owners trying to get them to agree to a management contract which will suit all parties (and boost my wages, hehe)

Am planning on going for a nice walk out to the dam this affy, blow the cobwebs away


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else looking forward to Winterval?



Sort of yes - cosy nights in the pub and Sunday lunches and wearing hats and scarves .


----------



## Yetman (Sep 16, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Sort of yes - cosy nights in the pub and Sunday lunches and wearing hats and scarves .



RAIN MISERY HORRIBLE PEOPLE YOU HATE ALL COMING ROUND YOUR HOUSE AND DRINKING YOUR BOOZE SPENDING LOADS ON PRESENTS FOR BASTARDS EATING SHIT DRINKING LOADS MOANING ABOUT EVERYTHING WINTERVAL IS CRAP


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2009)

I like that one day when you can smell Xmas in the air but apart from that I forsee 6 months of cold and wet.


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> RAIN MISERY HORRIBLE PEOPLE YOU HATE ALL COMING ROUND YOUR HOUSE AND DRINKING YOUR BOOZE SPENDING LOADS ON PRESENTS FOR BASTARDS EATING SHIT DRINKING LOADS MOANING ABOUT EVERYTHING WINTERVAL IS CRAP



Sounds like every other day of the year


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> RAIN MISERY HORRIBLE PEOPLE YOU HATE ALL COMING ROUND YOUR HOUSE AND DRINKING YOUR BOOZE SPENDING LOADS ON PRESENTS FOR BASTARDS EATING SHIT DRINKING LOADS MOANING ABOUT EVERYTHING WINTERVAL IS CRAP



One year three of us cancelled Christmas. 
Chipped in a few hundred each on booze, drugs and films. 
Then pulled the curtains, unplugged the phones and fired up the home cinema. 

Massive *win*terval that year


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

In other news I fucking loves reporting I do!!!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> RAIN MISERY HORRIBLE PEOPLE YOU HATE ALL COMING ROUND YOUR HOUSE AND DRINKING YOUR BOOZE SPENDING LOADS ON PRESENTS FOR BASTARDS EATING SHIT DRINKING LOADS MOANING ABOUT EVERYTHING WINTERVAL IS CRAP



this

I'm fucking dreading winter.  It feels like it's only just been summery, and now we're back to wearing fucking loads of clothes again, and socks all the time 

Food's nice though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> this
> 
> I'm fucking dreading winter.  It feels like it's only just been summery, and now we're back to wearing fucking loads of clothes again, and *socks* all the time
> 
> Food's nice though



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=288480


----------



## Yetman (Sep 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> this
> 
> I'm fucking dreading winter.  It feels like it's only just been summery, and now we're back to wearing fucking loads of clothes again, and socks all the time
> 
> Food's nice though



Getting out the shower and shivering, go to and from work in the dark, long cold drives, long cold hangovers, the annual sacrifice of the drachla'mere and the lap of the garden draped in its veiny hide, eating far too much, hoping for snow and getting rain, car breaking down, fingers snapping off when trying to open the door with a frozen key, the tipskin of a thousand tongues covering the icy pole by the school bus stop, shit films repeated over and over.....its just a nightmare really isnt it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> the tipskin of a thousand tongues covering the icy pole by the school bus stop


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Getting out the shower and shivering



Ooh - I'd forgotten about that. I do hate that bit.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 16, 2009)

oh ffs I think I've got optic neuritis...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

In other news I have now done 97.70% of my business for the year. 
Have to do the other 2.30% still.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

In other news I might buy a place in Detroit - http://listings.point2.com/1000573674/


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news I might buy a place in Detroit - http://listings.point2.com/1000573674/



£30 - that's less than most people pay for a pair of jeans! There must be a catch somewhere...


----------



## prunus (Sep 16, 2009)

It's a bitch of a commute into Guildford.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2009)

I've just been round the dam and scoffing blackberries off the brambles


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> £30 - that's less than most people pay for a pair of jeans! There must be a catch somewhere...


you seen the food they have there?  uke:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2009)

Bored and fed up  I thought I would do a lot in my enforced stay at home but I just lack the motivation to do anything except sit on the sofa. I  make myself do angry sometimes


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bored and fed up  I thought I would do a lot in my enforced stay at home but I just lack the motivation to do anything except sit on the sofa. I  make myself do angry sometimes



You could while away a few hours whittling your name into your walking stick, in cursive writing


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> £30 - that's less than most people pay for a pair of jeans! There must be a catch somewhere...



There are loads of cheap places in the USA
Detroit is really suffering so if you want a run down place with no neighbours and no employment you can get a bargain



BiddlyBee said:


> you seen the food they have there?  uke:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 16, 2009)

yuck!!!  

fort i'd pop in and say wotcha but that manky fucking business in the photo has put me right off....i'm down the boozer for a couple of swift ones afore the footie, laters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 16, 2009)

I am half pissed in the Royal Festival Hall  sitting opposite a bloke who looks like Ryan O'Reilly from OZ. Will update blog


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 17, 2009)

Off to bed soon after a hectic evening. I've a feeling the drag will be long today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Off to bed soon after a hectic evening. I've a feeling the drag will be long today



Pre-empting the drag at 02:00 is a sure sign of a long day NW 

Pretty good my end last night, had some good pasta made by wifey and a few ciders  while watching Columbo. Nice chilled school night and asleep by about 22:30 last night. Still could sleep more by easiest morning of the week so far which is good news. 

Not a bad day in the awficce yesterday really, got a fair bit done but about to enter the busiest time of year so some very long days ahead for this Dragger. Only about four weeks till my twelve day working week. 

The scary thing is that after that twelve day working week I am unsure of what happens next in my life


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2009)

Can't sleep  woke up cuz hungover and hungry


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can't sleep  woke up cuz hungover and hungry



You can still go back to bed.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 17, 2009)

I woke up at 4.30 with seering period pain. 
Spent the next hour and half rocking, curled up in a ball. 
Now up and should be dressed but drinking tea and falling asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2009)

morning!!! I aint been to sleep cus I slept the whole night yesterday then slept from about 5pm to 9pm... my fucking eyes HURRRT, I think my cat just farted, I'm listening to dead ringer and some kind soul in america is making me a zip of some more RJD2 stuff 

I might have a sleep inna bit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

Day two of the return to work drag....am feeling better than yesterday but still don't want to go to work.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pre-empting the drag at 02:00 is a sure sign of a long day NW


30 minutes in and we have an almost full office, so I might be ok.  An extra hour or so in bed would have been nice though!



Badgers said:


> The scary thing is that after that twelve day working week I am unsure of what happens next in my life


What's the occasion for a 12 day week?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The scary thing is that after that twelve day working week I am unsure of what happens next in my life



How come bajjy?

I'm off to another meeting with the liquidator this morning to finalise date and stuff.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey all - walking is easier today with the crutches but I feel like shit, so tired. May have KFC for tea though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

at least it's the day before friday so weekend is in sight queenie.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

In other more positive news I am alone in the office so can do exactfuckingly what I like.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

photocopy your arse and post the results up here


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> What's the occasion for a 12 day week?



I have my national exhibition coming up in October which is hardcore workload and in fact looks like it might be a 19 day week not 12. Have to been on call for all world time zones and also then move to the venue and work from there for about 4/5 days and nights. 

All corporate and wanky but I have about 600-700 people flying from outside the UK and about 10,000 from the UK to look after. Then the press and visa paperwork and hotels and contractors and health and safety and other nonsense and FUCKING DRIVES ME MAD and other stuff. 

Actually I loves it but it kills me....



sojourner said:


> How come bajjy?



This event working is the only chance of me having work for 2010. Even if it does the next medium size one will not be until probably April. So if it does not go well I am pretty much fucked, if it goes ok I am a bit unsure but if it succeeds I may own the market. Fuck knows I guess....


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2009)

Fucking hell bajjy

I mean, I like a challenge, but that lot would send me round the twist!!

All the very best with it all - and I hope you get the work out of it


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, good luck


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> photocopy your arse and post the results up here



*blushes*

But Paulieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....I am a lady!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

Too early for a tuna mayo sarnie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2009)

Back up again. Eating naan bread for breakfast


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Too early for a tuna mayo sarnie?



Never too early

Fucking boss is late picking me up the knob


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hey all - walking is easier today with the crutches but I feel like shit, so tired. May have KFC for tea though



I woke up thinking about you darling - stop beating self up abaout not doing anything! This is not planned time you are wasting - you are a little bit fucked so you should not force yourself to into anything. 

Lots of us think sitting about on the sofa monging in front of the telly is WRONG but it's not! Sometimes it is RIGHT.

Glad leg feels better


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I woke up thinking about you darling - stop beating self up abaout not doing anything! This is not planned time you are wasting - you are a little bit fucked so you should not force yourself to into anything.
> 
> Lots of us think sitting about on the sofa monging in front of the telly is WRONG but it's not! Sometimes it is RIGHT.
> 
> Glad leg feels better




Thank you - that is really nice . 

I am going to take it easy today and not feel guilty 'cos I have a bit of a cold and am also achy - though I think the latter is due to trying to swing my 14 stone of pure lardiness around on crutches 

I think I may take myself off to bed with a book this afternoon and just rest.

At some point in the next couple of days Mr. Qoths is going to have to help me get into the bath. I have recorded the Laurel and Hardy theme in preparation


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2009)

A sponge down might be fun


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

Queenie, you'll get professional on those crutches in no time....put some grips on the handles to save your hands etc...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2009)

...And I have just remembered that there was a post strike in West London yesterday so I won't be getting any work through today (though why someone can't scan the stuff and e-mail it to me I don't know. Actually I do know - scanning is far too modern and therefore the devils work!)

I think I may have a celebratory pot of tea


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> .
> 
> I think I may have a celebratory pot of tea



Although that sounds wonderfully decadent, won't that make you wee loads?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

i'd like to be on the sofa now with a nice cup of tea


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Although that sounds wonderfully decadent, won't that make you wee loads?



Well I may not drink it all it is just that if I make a pot I can put it on a tray and push it along with my crutch and it won't spill


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well I may not drink it all it is just that if I make a pot *I can put it on a tray and push it along with my crutch and it won't spill *



 Great visual!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

Have 7 part written emails to finish, 76 things on the to-do list of which 74 are overdue and a sarnie with one bite out of it now. In good news I have just been ripped off (again) so I get some minor satisfaction by 'outing' the company. It is the little things in life that bring me joy


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

i am hungry  going to see if there are any biscuits going.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

i just scored 143,000 on bejewelled blitz


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

result! found a pack of waitrose, orange and milk chocolate cookies


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i am hungry  going to see if there are any biscuits going.



Custard Creams!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

I can actually afford a decent lunch today but must be good and not think of juicy home made burgers topped with cheese, bacon, salsa and chunky chips on the side. Not thinking of washing it down with a pint of London Pride at all. Not me....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

only 6 of those cookies in the packet, they've all...errr...gone

___~~


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

__~ 

Good idea Marty


----------



## Yetman (Sep 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I can actually afford a decent lunch today but must be good and not think of juicy home made burgers topped with cheese, bacon, salsa and chunky chips on the side. Not thinking of washing it down with a pint of London Pride at all. Not me....



...I am feeling that. I might go now.

Pub isnt open yet is it.....I could hide among the local alcoholics who gather outside in the same clothes they've had on all week from 10.30 onwards


----------



## Yetman (Sep 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> __~



I am all out of weed and hash. This is NOT GOOD


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i just scored 143,000 on bejewelled blitz



 That is fantastic - I can't get much over 75,000!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> ...I am feeling that. I might go now.
> 
> Pub isnt open yet is it.....I could hide among the *local alcoholics who gather outside in the same clothes they've had on all week* from 10.30 onwards



a look made of win


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

The pub in the day makes me want to quit work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm going to the pub in a minute 

Just to top up after last night


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 17, 2009)

hmmm, the pub.........


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2009)

Going to has this I think 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...oV4-qYFOH8/s1600-h/image-upload-67-764431.jpg


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Going to has this I think
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...oV4-qYFOH8/s1600-h/image-upload-67-764431.jpg



steak and kidney pie?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Going to has this I think
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...oV4-qYFOH8/s1600-h/image-upload-67-764431.jpg



Far too much mush/mash on there.

I'm going for some sort of burger.....it is probably a good thing my nearest BK is about 15 mins away. 

Whats worse for you? XLBDC or pint and a panini?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> steak and kidney pie?



Goats cheese  Stop trying to catch me out!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


>



I have two vouchers for free pints of pride at the local


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have two vouchers for free pints of pride at the local


i'm jealous. if there's anything better than a nice pint of pride, it's a pint of free pride.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm jealous. if there's anything better than a nice pint of pride, it's a pint of free pride.



Years back, the evening standard had a "free pint of fosters at wetherspoons" voucher inside. With no one-per-customer rule.

A friend and I bought about 30 ESs, and spent the evening getting pissed for almost nothing


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Goats cheese  Stop trying to catch me out!


Goats cheese pie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Goats cheese pie?



For veggie dem. Yeah it's good. It's not pure cheese - veg too. I think. I can't really remember  I'll get back to you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

About to indulge in oat and pumpkin seed ryvita with garlic and herb cream cheese, plus very thick tomato soup...yummmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm jealous. if there's anything better than a nice pint of pride, it's a pint of free pride.



Dashed shame that I have to go to the bank at lunchtime. The queue may stop me being able to imbibe my free livation but we live in hope my bored chums.


----------



## Pip (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi draggers. I'm off to make a music video


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

You singing? Dancing? Lounging?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> Hi draggers. I'm off to make a music video



i'm off up the finchley road


----------



## Pip (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You singing? Dancing? Lounging?



Lip syncing, posing and twiddling my nails about.


----------



## Pip (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm off up the finchley road



Ooooh which bit? Is it kitchen related?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> Lip syncing, posing and twiddling my nails about.



Blimey. New Girls Aloud member?


----------



## Pip (Sep 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Blimey. New Girls Aloud member?



Well, you know, I can't keep it quiet forever.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> Well, you know, I can't keep it quiet forever.


don't tell dodgepot, he won't be able to contain hisself...


----------



## Pip (Sep 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Every other city we go, every other video, no matter where I go, I see the same hos.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2009)

the video to that tune is HAWT


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

Witness da fitness


----------



## Pip (Sep 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> the video to that tune is HAWT









Oh DotCom


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

n o n c e


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pip said:


> Ooooh which bit? Is it kitchen related?



no, but vadim has promised he is coming to see us tonight to show us the plans 

just a coffee shop, was only on the Finchley road very briefly when i got a paper at the WHSmiths in Finchely Road station.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

Two bits of work that were all sorted on Monday are suddenly looking dodgy
One of them is big and one is fucking massive


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2009)

waiting for the lovely nursies @ queens square hozzy to call me back because me eyes are fuckin killing... could take over 24 hours cus of swine flu... fuck swine flu...


----------



## Yetman (Sep 17, 2009)

Just had a pint and now I want burgers and lines and big fat spliffs and bitches. Pints : gateways to hedonism


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

sat next to, moaning all the time on the phone woman, at lunch time, she read a book and was really QUIET


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

Someone appears to have been sick on the back stairs in our building...I am guessing this person went out for a pub lunch on account of the sick smelling of alcohol and looking like chilli con carne...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Someone appears to have been sick on the back stairs in our building...I am guessing this person went out for a pub lunch on account of the sick smelling of alcohol and looking like chilli con carne...



you need to write a strongly worded email and send to everyone* 


*everyone in the office that is


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Just had a pint and now I want burgers and lines and big fat spliffs and bitches. Pints : gateways to hedonism



can I join you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you need to write a strongly worded email and send to everyone*
> 
> 
> *everyone in the office that is



Am soooooooooooooooooo tempted!


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Someone appears to have been sick on the back stairs in our building...I am guessing this person went out for a pub lunch on account of the sick smelling of alcohol and looking like chilli con carne...



There's another unflushed poo in the toilets here.  What sort of sick fucker leaves there poos lying around for everyone to see?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm drunk in a pub


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2009)

Hooray!


----------



## Pip (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm drunk in a pub



I heartily approve


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm drunk in a pub



Anywhere central?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm drunk in a pub



....and how do you feel about that?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

Merry, of course....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm drunk in a pub



huzzah!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Mary, of course....




Who is Mary?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Who is Mary?


stella's alter-ego innit....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sarah's alter-ego innit....




...and who is Sarah ffs?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> ...and who is Sarah ffs?


...are you sure that you're not pissed too....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ...are you sure that you're not pissed too....



High on life my son, high on life!!!!


----------



## Yetman (Sep 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> can I join you?



Of course 

Still waiting for the hash, weed coming tomorrow, everything else is going to plan. Right. Pint


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2009)

so where do I have to travel to?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 17, 2009)

I have retired to bed and have been watching "Dickinson's Real Deal". I'm not proud, I'll watch any old shit ...apart from the stuff in ovaltina's office loo!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

2222


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

son me home time, and vadim is coming tonight


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2009)

Drunker


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Drunker



Where are you drinking?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Where are you drinking?



pint please, and a chaser, thanks for asking


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bunker



You are in a Bunker?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pint please, and a chaser, thanks for asking


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You are in a Bunker?



Stella, earlier 'GET ME STIENER!'


----------



## prunus (Sep 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Drunker



Excellent 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2009)

10 minutes to go!!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pint please, and a chaser, thanks for asking



soon it'll be BAAAAAAABES!!!!!!


----------



## Yetman (Sep 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> so where do I have to travel to?



Bristol 



marty21 said:


> son me home time, and vadim is coming tonight



DJ?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> soon it'll be BAAAAAAABES!!!!!!



you love it


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Bristol
> 
> 
> 
> DJ?



kitchen bloke


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Bristol



arses


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you love it



spank me daddy! spank me!! you love it more!!!


----------



## Yetman (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> kitchen bloke



Rubbish 



tribal_princess said:


> arses



I know


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> spank me daddy! spank me!! you love it more!!!



stop quoting your pms


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I know



it would have been brilliant


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> stop quoting your pms



stop sending me filth and I won't have to expose you as a wrong'un.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> stop sending me filth and I won't have to expose you as a wrong'un.



I meant to send that filth to my mum


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I meant to send that filth to my mum



yeah yeah, talk to the hand....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2009)

Day has been win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/
win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/
win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/
win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail/win/fail but ended in win.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> it would have been brilliant



It would have been epic mate. It would have gone down in history as 'that day'


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> It would have been epic mate. It would have gone down in history as 'that day'



I'm gonna cry man


----------



## rennie (Sep 17, 2009)

I am still at work.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

Ug


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

Freeday feeling will kick in soon but right now feels like a nasty case of head aids wrapped around swine flu. Have consumed a pint of coffee and two cigarettes already which is not a healthy breakfast but has helped some. Knock up some sarnies, dump inthe bath and then slither out the door to deal with shouty people for a few hours. Have a good pub lunch planned with one of the old guard before he ships to Barbados for a few weeks which will break up the day hopefully.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

On another note I heard a rumour that one of the dragging massive is off to see the Princess Bride at the Prince Charles later.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

Am late out of bed...this may mean I am late for work....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

Hard day today, not even started yet but all the signs are clear already. 
Problems I can't fix caused by people who do no wrong and have more money than me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Ugh. Hungover to fuck but has an interview!!

I think a Dragger txted me yesterday but I was drunk and ungrateful I think. I haven't check my fone yet cuz the letters are to small to read and my eyes won't do it


----------



## rennie (Sep 18, 2009)

rennie said:


> I am still at work.



Well, I left at 10:10 pm last night. I'm nackered and have today to look forward to.  Bring on the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone seen Yetty?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Hungover to fuck but has an interview!!


 Good luck at the interview.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 18, 2009)

yep, good luck with t'interview stella, knock em dead (not literally of course)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you 

Yetman? At this hour?! lol


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

Go smash their skulls and eat their hearts, stella.  Not literally.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

Just over three hours till I slope off to the pub. 

I am flattered that the IOD have invited me to join today


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

G'luck, Stells


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 18, 2009)

On my own in the office. Have got spotify on, windows open, not planning to do any work.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

Right - office junior - nice kid, rubbish hair and clothes, but nice.  WAAAAAAAAAAY too talkative though, and things came to a head this morning when I bumped into him on the train and had to get someone to urgently phone me to save me.  I get stressed at work and he'll be stood there trying to make rubbish jokes.  Kid just has WAY too much self esteem to be an office juniour, it's not on at all.  What can I do though?  I don't want to be horrible.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Right - office junior - nice kid, rubbish hair and clothes, but nice.  WAAAAAAAAAAY too talkative though, and things came to a head this morning when I bumped into him on the train and had to get someone to urgently phone me to save me.  I get stressed at work and he'll be stood there trying to make rubbish jokes.  Kid just has WAY too much self esteem to be an office juniour, it's not on at all.  What can I do though?  I don't want to be horrible.



Give him something interesting to do...if he's chatting too much he isn't concentrating or challenged. It's your fault ken.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Hungover to fuck but has an interview!!



Like your style lass  knock em dead.

Morning droogs and droogettes. Today, is going to start mellow, with a good bacon freshwind coming up from the southwest, smattered with a shower of Amstel and a thick green fog around lunchtime. As the afternoon progresses, there will be a chance of KFC BBQ bucket sweeping in from the midlands, but this will be broken up by some more lager spells and a few cheeky high pressure lines into the evening. As night falls, there will be silent discos, LSD, and digital graffiti to contend with as the highlands of the body take a severe battering. 

Expect an unstable start tomorrow


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Give him something interesting to do...if he's chatting too much he isn't concentrating or challenged. It's your fault ken.



Then I'm just gonna spend all day every day thinking up shit for this kid to do though!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Like your style lass  knock em dead.
> 
> Morning droogs and droogettes. Today, is going to start mellow, with a good bacon freshwind coming up from the southwest, smattered with a shower of Amstel and a thick green fog around lunchtime. As the afternoon progresses, there will be a chance of KFC BBQ bucket sweeping in from the midlands, but this will be broken up by some more lager spells and a few cheeky high pressure lines into the evening. As night falls, there will be silent discos, LSD, and digital graffiti to contend with as the highlands of the body take a severe battering.
> 
> Expect an unstable start tomorrow



Er...I'll have some lsd please.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Then I'm just gonna spend all day every day thinking up shit for this kid to do though!



He's an Office junior...it can't be that difficult surely.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

Just opened a MASSIVE can of worms and it seems I have been duped by some dodgy chaps. 
Have got six figures of their cash though but contracts signed for double that amount. 

Here we go again, dragged through the legal process again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Right - office junior - nice kid, rubbish hair and clothes, but nice.  WAAAAAAAAAAY too talkative though, and things came to a head this morning when I bumped into him on the train and had to get someone to urgently phone me to save me.  I get stressed at work and he'll be stood there trying to make rubbish jokes.  Kid just has WAY too much self esteem to be an office juniour, it's not on at all.  What can I do though?  I don't want to be horrible.



Must be like looking in a mirror


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Must be like looking in a mirror


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh hey - I posted in this thread from the pub yesterday!

Thanks for all your kind wishes and confusing edits


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck with the interview stella!

I had a 'everything is black' day yesterday, after massive screaming row with current boss (not paying our wages, but has bought his kid a car and is paying for fucking driving lessons), and meeting with insolvency practitioner to finalise date (tuesday - woo, can't wait).  Just lay on couch all affy spliffing and feeling real sorry for myself.

Slept well last night though, and full throttle again today.  Finalising shit with new boss, bitching about current boss with him, prepping loads of stuff for tuesday, and planning a nice relaxing weekend

anyway - it's fucking friday - thank god


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

Praise Friday 
In a world that is losing it's way let us revel in the goodness of Friday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 18, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Like your style lass  knock em dead.
> 
> Morning droogs and droogettes. Today, is going to start mellow, with a good bacon freshwind coming up from the southwest, smattered with a shower of Amstel and a thick green fog around lunchtime. As the afternoon progresses, there will be a chance of KFC BBQ bucket sweeping in from the midlands, but this will be broken up by some more lager spells and a few cheeky high pressure lines into the evening. As night falls, there will be silent discos, LSD, and digital graffiti to contend with as the highlands of the body take a severe battering.
> 
> Expect an unstable start tomorrow


am liking the forecast yetman, it's all gravy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

I had a LOT of fun yesterday but Yetman makes me jealous


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Praise Friday
> In a world that is losing it's way let us revel in the goodness of Friday



Amen to that, brother


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

Toot toot...

Is the wobblyness kicking in yet?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2009)

What wobblyness?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had a LOT of fun yesterday but Yetman makes me jealous



Yeah, he has really pissed on your sparkler and put it out, hasn't he?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Hungover to fuck but has an interview!!
> 
> I think a Dragger txted me yesterday but I was drunk and ungrateful I think. I haven't check my fone yet cuz the letters are to small to read and my eyes won't do it



good luck in the interview! 

epic trip to work, thanks to the hammersmith and city. circle line , and metro line ALL being up the spout, got off at kings cross, walked to euston, had to wait AGES for a train to south hampstead, litle bonus, I had no idea where that station was, and now I know

also saw comedy legend Barry Cryer this morning, he was getting off the train at Euston, he gave me a grumpy look


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

Friday wobblyness
That feeling that although you are in work you are mentally in the pub, on the couch or off your head in a way that only a lie-in allows


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Friday wobblyness
> That feeling that although you are in work you are mentally in the pub, on the couch or off your head in a way that only a lie-in allows



Ooooh, I see

Well, I'm spending my third-to-last day of work at home today, with a brief trip into one of the sites for some photocopying, so I shall be firing up the red wine at about 3.30 I expect


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> also saw comedy legend Barry Cryer this morning, he was getting off the train at Euston, he gave me a grumpy look


you should have shouted _'give us a clue Barry'_, i bet that would have cheered him up no end....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, he has really pissed on your sparkler and put it out, hasn't he?



He doesn't mention making free money though so I win.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh hey - I posted in this thread from the pub yesterday!
> 
> Thanks for all your kind wishes and Eric



Who's Eric?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Stop it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 18, 2009)

What time's your interview missus?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pitstop!!!



Yeah, I need the loo too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What time's your interview missus?



2pm...then I'm out tonight so need to go home for a nap 

Did you has something planned for me?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 18, 2009)

Nah, just wondered when it was, and to say g'luck  no burritos this week


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you should have shouted _'give us a clue Barry'_, i bet that would have cheered him up no end....



he looked in a mean mood tbf, i thought it best to leave him to go on his grumpy way, he was probably off to record a radio show where he will be REALLY funny


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nah, just wondered when it was, and to say g'luck  no burritos this week



Thanks 

it's in Elephant and Castle tho  South bloody London


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

Have trawled through companies house and seems my man is clean but has been swimming with some nasty sharks. 

Capitalism is funny and horrid and shit


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks
> 
> it's in Elephant and Castle tho  South bloody London



E&C is the gateway to south london.

The crowded, not very nice gateway.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> E&C is the gateway to south london.
> 
> The crowded, not very nice gateway.



My last gig was a nice 6 stops journey on the tube down the road from my house. This one will be ages and having to _change_ and better on the dreaded Central Line  Argh!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> South bloody London



Reeling another one in then  

You will be two stops from my after work boooozer m'lady


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Reeling another one in then
> 
> You will be two stops from my after work boooozer m'lady



I wants this job for every single reason under the sun, obv, and now another reason


----------



## prunus (Sep 18, 2009)

Knock em dead Stella.  Literally, if that's what it takes.

Good luck.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> Knock em dead Stella.  Literally, if that's what it takes.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

Stella, what job is it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. Hungover to fuck but has an interview!!
> 
> I think a Dragger txted me yesterday but I was drunk and ungrateful I think. I haven't check my fone yet cuz the letters are to small to read and my eyes won't do it



Good Luck  be thinking of you.

I have spent this morning reying to be productive and doing some embroiddery. And trying to keep warm. I am freezing


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

Nobody puts Stella in the corner.  Unless they ask you to sit in the corner, in which case - for fuck's sake - just do it.  You can't live all your life according to what Swayze said; he's abandoned you now anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

Got most the bad shit out the way now 
One hour till lunch and that precious drink


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 2pm...then I'm out tonight so need to go home for a nap
> 
> Did you has something planned for me?



if they should ask you what you got up to last night, lie


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

45 minutes till pub time for this Badger and salivating 
My stomach is telling me Guinness but my heart is saying cider


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2009)

Right - off back into the real world for a bit as Mr. Qoths is coming home to make me beans on toast 

Plus I need a wee!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus I need a wee!



costcutters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

I am now clean and half-dressed and eating a naan bread. Feel all full of beer fear and regrets about yesterday. I am a wanker


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm really happy cus my friend is back from Turkey, I've proper started to miss em


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am a wanker



but that's quite funny, so you are forgiven!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am now clean and half-dressed and eating a naan bread. Feel all full of beer fear and regrets about yesterday. I am a wanker



no, you haven't locked yourself drunk and naked outside a hotel room, bursting for a piss!



have you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> no, you haven't locked yourself drunk and naked outside a hotel room, bursting for a piss!
> 
> 
> 
> have you?



Aha. Yes Mart you still win at fail


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha. Yes Mart you still win at fail



<is proud>


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2009)

I might meet a dragger face to face tonight


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 18, 2009)

well tell us who it is man, you can't keep us all in suspenders....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

Lunch: Sesame ryvita, garlic and herb cream cheese, rocket leaves plus spicy cajun soup...Yummm


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well tell us who it is man, you can't keep us all in suspenders....



we can find out by a process of elimination, all draggers should post, "it's me" or "it's not me" until we find the miscreant


it's not me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 18, 2009)

it's not me (i think)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's not me (i think)



see, we are narrowing down the suspects


----------



## prunus (Sep 18, 2009)

Not me.  Unless he's been stalking me and is planning to out himself


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2009)

this is going well, they will soon be OUTED


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 18, 2009)

is this like an inverse of "i'm spartacus" then?

_"i'm not drinking with badgers this evening!!!!_"


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 18, 2009)

ohhhh SHIT....  I'm just eatin' some toast, only eatin' it so I can have some painkillers because I gotta go back to dentist for a scale & polish, I thought the appt was at 2 which is why I'm eatin' it now, but it's at three..... fucks sake!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2009)

It isn't me...unless Badgers is bringing our fish and chips round!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

Stella has an interview in 13 minutes..

I think we should light candles, join hands and summon the spirits to help her get the job...


----------



## prunus (Sep 18, 2009)

I think she had plenty enough of the spirits last night...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

She can have more of them ones again tonight...but now we must channel the helpful ones to make sure she gets this job!!!


----------



## prunus (Sep 18, 2009)

OK.

I'm going to channel Bes, the Ancient Egyptian god traditionally tattooed on the thighs of dancing girls.

Look, I just want to, alright?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

I call Sekhmet!








> *Her very Name means "She Who Is Powerful". *Sekhmet personifies the aggressive aspects of the female forms of Netjer and acted as the consort to Ptah. However, it is believed that Sekhmet's worship pre-dates that of Ptah by at least several hundred years.



Hear her roarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

it's 2:15pm.....hopefully she is talking up a storm!!!


----------



## Yetman (Sep 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> beans



I just drank a pot of beans in KFC whilst chatting to an urb


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> it's 2:15pm.....hopefully she is talking up a storm!!!



it would be irony upon irony, wrapped in a film of irony, with irony as a side dish if her job was managing a  costcutter


----------



## Pip (Sep 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Stella has an interview in 13 minutes..
> 
> I think we should light candles, join hands and summon the spirits to help her get the job...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it would be irony upon irony, wrapped in a film of irony, with irony as a side dish if her job was managing a  costcutter


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>



Imagine the interview question

"recently we have had a problem with people urinating behind out stores, what steps would you take to prevent this?"

"ban taxis from stopping there?"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Imagine the interview question



'Tell me Stella, when was the last time you faced a challenging situation, which required quick, creative thinking?'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

*taps desk


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Unless he's planning on turning up at our temp receptionist's leaving drinks, snot me either.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

I have other plans so it isn't moi...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Cunting FUCK. Lucky i didn't want their stupid fucking job anyway isn't it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, that scene is BULLSHIT, man.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

What job was it?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you know you've not got it, or do you think the interview didn't go well?


----------



## prunus (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cunting FUCK. Lucky i didn't want their stupid fucking job anyway isn't it



What happened?

Details please, for we must live our lives vicariously through others.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

How twisted and fucked up would you have to be not to want to work with Stella?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 18, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 18, 2009)

Sadken said:


> How twisted and fucked up would you have to be not to want to work with Stella?



The very mention of her name would turn me to alcohol regardless of the hour. 

Stella...

EXCELLENT IDEA!

Very funny

HA HA yes but now you've brought it up, pub? What do you mean its only 9.15? Offy then!


----------



## prunus (Sep 18, 2009)

And you are presenting this as a drawback...?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> And you are presenting this as a drawback...?



It's really unclear, isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

I just stomped home composing a really fucing furiously well written _screed_ telling you all how it went and all that but now I've had a fag and a can of Fanta and I'm back in my jarmas I don't care 

Rootitar: it was some low-grade NHS admin temp gig


----------



## prunus (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, but we do.  Why all the stomping?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Rootitar: it was some low-grade NHS admin temp gig



Well they didn't deserve ya love...chin up!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, but we do.  Why all the stomping?



Sorry but you're going to has to get your shadenfreude kick somewhere else Pruny old bean, I am not dwelling. It's _over_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, but we do.  Why all the stomping?



She needs a job, she wants a job, she didn't get this one, she doesn't care but needs and wants a job.

Clear now?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> She needs a job, she wants a job, she didn't get this one, she doesn't care but needs and wants a job.
> 
> Clear now?



Yes that 

((rutita)) cheers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes that
> 
> ((rutita)) cheers


hard luck missy, something will turn up soon, have no doubts


----------



## prunus (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

prunus said:


>



Careful now son - it's all still simmering underneath


----------



## prunus (Sep 18, 2009)

You don't scare me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Not yet I don't, no


----------



## prunus (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyway, isn't there something you should be getting on with...?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 18, 2009)

Jobs are for twats anyway Stells. Look at me. Total twat and what have I got? Leprosy. Thats what. All up my legs and down the back of my neck. I look like a fucking half crocodile leopard boychild who fell over in a bucket of pizza.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry there was a point to that but I got lost halfway through. Like when you go downstairs to get something, realise you've forgotten what it was as you are peering into the fridge even though you arent hungry, then wake up in the cupboard covered in bees. What.....what the fuck its happened again. This is silly, I'm going home. Laterz haterz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> Anyway, isn't there something you should be getting on with...?



No. I am too 'tired' 



Yetman said:


> Sorry there was a point to that but I got lost halfway through. Like when you go downstairs to get something, realise you've forgotten what it was as you are peering into the fridge even though you arent hungry, then wake up in the cupboard covered in bees. What.....what the fuck its happened again. This is silly, I'm going home. Laterz haterz



That's something like what happened during my interview


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you heard for sure that you haven't got it, Stella?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's something like what happened during my interview


Go back to the forgetting about it, and chilling because it's Friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Have you heard for sure that you haven't got it, Stella?



Yes  It was the 'feedback' that really enraged me 

I am still not going to talk about it. It's Friday. Who works on a Friday anyway?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2009)

Fucksake stella - it's their loss, the cunts 

I am having a wonderful friday afternoon, lying to staff, having screaming arguments with current boss again, trying to calm one hysterical tenant down, talking to 2 building owners who are ready to lynch current boss, and all in all I fucking deserve this glass of wine that I am just about to pour down my neck

phew

anyway stells - fuck em, something will turn up and soon, or else.  us against the world kid


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Go back to the forgetting about it, and chilling because it's Friday



Bee knows


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes  It was the 'feedback' that really enraged me
> 
> I am still not going to talk about it. It's Friday. Who works on a Friday anyway?



Bah 

Sorry to hear.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fucksake stella - it's their loss, the cunts
> 
> I am having a wonderful friday afternoon, lying to staff, having screaming arguments with current boss again, trying to calm one hysterical tenant down, talking to 2 building owners who are ready to lynch current boss, and all in all I fucking deserve this glass of wine that I am just about to pour down my neck
> 
> ...



Sounds mad soj, but also that you are enjoying it very very slightly


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

Weird thing is, Stella DOES actually already have a job she seems to have forgotten about, although her performance review ain't gonna be great judging by what's happened since she landed the position so far.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Weird thing is, Stella DOES actually already have a job she seems to have forgotten about, although her performance review ain't gonna be great judging by what's happened since she landed the position so far.



Jesus! Matey I have _two_ of these jobs you know! Two! Two of the _unpaid kind_


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus! Matey I have _two_ of these jobs you know! Two! Two of the _unpaid kind_



Oh yeah, cos beer and fucking veggie burgers just grow on trees, don't they?!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyway, I might meet up with you later for a shout, if you're lucky.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2009)

@ Stella and double  @ the job people


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> @ Stella and double  @ the job people



Fuck 'em Qoths! Fuck _them_!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

For Stella....With love


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sounds mad soj, but also that you are enjoying it very very slightly



heh

probably because I got a payment of 11k reversed out of the bank account, therefore pissing cuntchops off IMMEASURABLY darling 

take THAT ya cunt - you ain't having that fucking money


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> heh
> 
> probably because I got a payment of 11k reversed out of the bank account, therefore pissing cuntchops off IMMEASURABLY darling
> 
> take THAT ya cunt - you ain't having that fucking money



 gooooooooooooooo soj!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> For Stella....With love



Error with URL, please go back to recruitment site and try again



Thank you tho!

Right  I'm going to bed for a bit. I can't handle this dolefilth lifestyle - it's fucing killing me and I have to go out again tonight


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> gooooooooooooooo soj!



  it has cheered me up somewhat, have to say 

he was gonna keep that for himself and his 'liabilities'.  

don't piss me off, is the simple lesson here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Error with URL, please go back to recruitment site and try again


 
Arse.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fuck 'em Qoths! Fuck _them_!



Abso-fucking-lutely  

Hope you have a good evening planned - make sure you bitch about them a lot, it always makes me feel better


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Eeek, Monday already and despite a lazy weekend I woke with the horrors at 05:30. Could just blow the whole thing out and ignore the world today but that is not an option. Guess it will be okay and by lunchtime I will have forgotten all about it and be back in the work loop. Might just fit in another coffee and leave a little later so work starts at 09:00 not the 08:00 keen start I usually try to do.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Hah moring Badgers 

I am up by accident obv. Feeling a bit mournful tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Feeling a bit mournful tbh.



Poor 5t3IIa 

Hard to keep the upper lip stiff at the moment but soldiering on seems to be the way forward. It can always be worse can't it..........cant it? Had a nice weekend mostly and have a lazy first half to the week putting our home in order ready for a weekend house guest.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hah moring Badgers
> 
> I am up by accident obv. Feeling a bit mournful tbh.



Seize the day Stella! 
https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engi...vd25lcnR5cGU9ZmFpciZwb3N0aW5nX2NvZGU9MjI0Jg==


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Seize the day Stella!
> 
> https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engine/jobs.cgi





> Error with URL, please go back to recruitment site and try again


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



Arse... you quoted before I changed it!!1  

Surely you still have some washing up to do pickmans...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Seizing the day then.... 

Sarnies made, bathed, shirt ironed and time to shut down the pc/radio and head to the office for another weeks battle. Already have a long to-do list of work and other things to sort out in my head. Guess that worrying about will not it done will it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Seizing the day:

I am still in my nightie, drinking coffee and posting here...need to leave the house in 20 minutes..


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes, I am shutting down _now_
Or possibly _now_
Or maybe _now_
_now_?


----------



## prunus (Sep 21, 2009)

I tried to seize the day but some fucker had greased it up so it slipped free and ran off


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

I am leaving home...only 3 minutes late...how did I manage that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I am leaving home...only 3 minutes late...how did I manage that?


fucking been at work half an hour


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

Morning all

I need you to send me some peaceful and calming vibes for today and tomorrow.  Formal insolvency today, and redundancies/sort tenants/suppliers tomorrow

and then I will shut up about this whole goddawful business


----------



## prunus (Sep 21, 2009)

~~~gzzgzgzgz~~~peacefulcalmingvibes~~~ggzzzgzgz~~~~


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 21, 2009)

Morrrning everyone, I am round me mams looking after my sister cus we are both poorly  I think most of the shit and puke has passed now and I have managed to keep down a peice of dry wholemeal toast, recon I might have some more inna bit cus i am starrrrrrving hungry!!!! I am really fuckin bored of being ill.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> Morrrning everyone, I am round me mams looking after my sister cus we are both poorly  I think most of the shit and puke has passed now and I have managed to keep down a peice of dry wholemeal toast, recon I might have some more inna bit cus i am starrrrrrving hungry!!!! I am really fuckin bored of being ill.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2009)

got the 7.58 this morning! and it wasn't as packed as the 8.10, worth noting that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm at work now...only ten minutes late....


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I'm at work now...only ten minutes late....


only an hour and three quarters to go and i'm done for the day


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Arrived at work

Usual morning with some good news and also some bad news to greet me. 
Gotta get motivated and get going soon but it is (as ever) like tearing off a plaster.


----------



## prunus (Sep 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> only an hour and three quarters to go and i'm done for the day



Wait - what?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

prunus said:


> Wait - what?



 this 

Only about 450 minutes for me and the hands of the clock are creaking round.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> only an hour and three quarters to go and i'm done for the day



 Showoff!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

prunus said:


> Wait - what?


an hour and fifteen minutes to go


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2009)

Still at home - leg is getting better but not good enough to manage the train/bus/stairs into London and work.

So more daytime TV and sofa dwelling for me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Pickmans: Have you done the washing up yet?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm draggin me arse to the the dole office!

Reports later


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm draggin me arse to the the dole office!
> 
> Reports later



Carp diem dotty, carp diem!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Past 10am now and feels like it should be 4pm already  

Two coffees drunk, bottle of water drunk and time for a __~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2009)

I have had to drop out of the show I was due to be in this week. It is absolutely the right decision - for me, the rest of the cast and the show itself - but I feel rather weepy now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

(((((QOG))))


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Poor Qoggy, that is hard even if it is right!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> (((((QOG))))





Badgers said:


> Poor Qoggy, that is hard even if it is right!!



Thanks  

It was made worse in a way, though better in others, that it is my best friend who is producing (and starring in) the show and we have both been pussyfooting around the decision because neither of us wanted to upset the other. I should really have made the decision earlier but it is easy to say that and, as you say Badgers, hard to do.

Still now it has been made I can relax a bit and not worry about 'trying'to get better  before, perhaps, i am ready.

Now I only have to worry about getting a doctor's certificate 'cos I've been off work for over a week!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Please kill me.

I am in a bad mood, compounded by having to sit down and spend all day long painstakingly, handwriting training records for an audit, which I never expected I would need to do.  Basically have to detail EVERY bit of work I have done since April last year.  Will almost definitely turn out to be a waste of time.  Have loads more stuff I could be doing.  Still annoyed by other stuff.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Carp diem Ken....carp diemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Fuck this diem, dude.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Fuck this diem, dude.



You want to bone dem?



The carp as well?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Updating reports 
Updating venue plans
Chasing people for long overdue decisions 
Wanting to eat sandwiches and stroll aimlessly around the park


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

I wish this diem would die, die, die.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Now Ken wants to kill dem....what has this day come to?

*weeps*


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Blau! Blau! Blau!  All up in this diem's shit, then I just drive off into Wednesday.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Ken wants to knock Mr Diem into next week....


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

I might confine myself to this thread.  Nobody here minds if I act like a petulant little prick all day, do they?  Or should I just start my own thread or sign up to another forum for the day or what?  Help me out here.  I could really let go at some of those fucking monkey boys on the nme forums all day long and return when I feel fragrant again?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Nobody here minds if I act like a petulant little prick all day, do they



I insist on it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I might confine myself to this thread.  Nobody here minds if I act like a petulant little prick all day, do they?  Or should I just start my own thread or sign up to another forum for the day or what?  Help me out here.  I could really let go at some of those fucking monkey boys on the nme forums all day long and return when I feel fragrant again?



I think you should highlight exactly what a petulant prick does so we know what we are signing up for if we allow you to stay.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I might confine myself to this thread.  Nobody here minds if I act like a petulant little prick all day, do they?  Or should I just start my own thread or sign up to another forum for the day or what?  Help me out here.  I could really let go at some of those fucking monkey boys on the nme forums all day long and return when I feel fragrant again?



Nah - we welcome petulance. And pricks  

Though going and fucking with people on another website is always quite fun....mmmmm *strokes chin* I may have to sign in to Digital Spy for a bit


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Ironically, my even being here prolongs my agony and makes it all worse.  Also, I fucked all of your mums.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Currently upto May 2008.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Closer to lunch but too far from home!
I can see a theme starting to settle in for the draggers today?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Currently upto May 2008.



You are doing well then...stop complaining!!1


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Carp diem dotty, carp diem!!!!



crappy diet. Diet of Wyrms!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2009)

There's only three people in today and nothing's gone wrong.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> There's only three people in today and nothing's gone wrong.



Early days, very early days


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Back up again.

Not sleeping well and having dreams about urbans 

Perhaps should get out more/drink less/have a job.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

I had a dream I met Tinchy Stryder last night.  Nice lad, actually, not as thick as I expected.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't remember them now but they were mostly about hialrious posts I haven't posted


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't remember them now but they were mostly about hialrious posts I haven't posted


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2009)

I got the glad eye at the Jobcentre. From a bloke.

I don't mind the jobby becoming a fleshpot but I don't bat for that team. I think my screw-face scowl scared him off.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Early days, very early days





I may go and hide in the photocopying room after lunch. The last thing I want is a panic when I want to get off home early.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 21, 2009)

Mourning dragrats 

I've now cleared all of my work and have nothing to do. Well, I've got a bit to do but only about an hours work each day for the near future. This combined with the announcement of redundancies isnt too good. 

So I'm sitting here in my dressing gown drinking coffee and wondering what time would be good for the FSOTD. Need to chill out on the session now, I've decided. I got a massive nosebleed at the weekend and was sick (which I never am). Went to a FAT boat party on saturday though, well worth it


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm making up anti semitic party tracks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>



Yeah man. I was dreaming I was posting on urban! really good shit too!

Then I woke up


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Yesterday I found a lovely leather sofa.
Today I have been given a desk and chair and a pair of jeans for the BF.

Oh and one of these too.

*Rutita1 *





Where will it end....?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Yesterday I got given 3 kitkat crunchies with caramel!

They were given in anger though, so I'm not sure they count in the correct way.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yesterday I got given 3 kitkat crunchies with caramel!
> 
> They were given in anger though, so I'm not sure they count in the correct way.



Grudge-munchies?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They were given in anger though, so I'm not sure they count in the correct way.


If you want them off your hands?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yesterday I got given 3 kitkat crunchies with caramel!
> 
> They were given in anger though, so I'm not sure they count in the correct way.



You need to eat those kit kat sons of bitches in anger too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Grudge-munchies?





BiddlyBee said:


> If you want them off your hands?





I has owned two of them already.

You know what - this being unempplyed thing/stressed thing has done very weird things to my appetite. I'm not hungry at all. I mean - this state of affairs would have to last quite some time to make any real difference but I swear last time I was on the rock and I just sat about eating. Odd.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

I had originally planned to smash them with a hammer and then take a load of photos, but I thought that might look a bit psycho.  I don't want to talk about it at all.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

NOw I'm daydreaming about eating lamb! Greasy nasty lamb!

Wtf is wrong with me?1


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Morning all
> 
> I need you to send me some peaceful and calming vibes for today and tomorrow.  Formal insolvency today, and redundancies/sort tenants/suppliers tomorrow
> 
> and then I will shut up about this whole goddawful business



Well, thanks for all the vibes everyone


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry, soj, I'm pretty self obsessed.  

Hope it all works out well and isn't too hellish today or tomorrow.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you kenneth   I don't know if you've noticed, but I've been pretty self-obsessed myself, so I know how it goes


----------



## Pip (Sep 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well, thanks for all the vibes everyone



You can have some of mine, I feel very, very calm and peaceful today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

I would have sent you some calming vibes soj..but I was too bust fuming over the post.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Can someone give me some motivational/cheery uppy music ideas please?  Crashing pretty hard atm.  Next stop: officially being miserable.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

hip hop hooray, hooooooo, hayyyyyyy, hooooooo


----------



## Pip (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Can someone give me some motivational/cheery uppy music ideas please?  Crashing pretty hard atm.  Next stop: officially being miserable.



Latin freestyle 

Or just get it over with and listen to something that will make you bawl.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Or just get it over with and listen to something that will make you bawl.



Proper bad idea atm


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Can someone give me some motivational/cheery uppy music ideas please?  Crashing pretty hard atm.  Next stop: officially being miserable.



I always turn to Half Man Half Biscuit when I need cheering up.  Not terribly good musically, but the contempt that Nigel Blackwell holds the rest of society in is always kinda life affirming


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry soj - I send good vibes and best wishes on your OWNING THE FUCK OUT OF WHATEVER YOU ARE UP TO TODAY YOU KNOWS IT GIRL


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> You can have some of mine, I feel very, very calm and peaceful today



Ta chuck

am doing okay so far.  but then the worst day will be tomorrow.  have to keep reminding myself that this is not actually my fault and that I've done everything I possibly could



Rutita1 said:


> I would have sent you some calming vibes soj..but I was too bust fuming over the post.



Aww

it's the thought that counts


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

I sort of need a hip hop/soul equivalent to "one day like this" by elbow.  Definitely can't be anything indie; that'd annoy me.  Gots to be funky.  Actually, Purple Rain'll do it, I reckon, as long as I skip the last track.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sorry soj - I send good vibes and best wishes on your OWNING THE FUCK OUT OF WHATEVER YOU ARE UP TO TODAY YOU KNOWS IT GIRL



 cheers ears

how's the job search going?  got any more interviews lined up kid?


----------



## Pip (Sep 21, 2009)

Dubble bubble.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Freaking me out a bit now, tbh, Pip.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Has been put forward for a two-week temp gig (no interview!!) starting next week. Sorta useless in a way but will get me back into the game.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Latin freestyle
> 
> .


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Talib Kweli: Get By


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Freaking me out a bit now, tbh, Pip.



U got the look is a happy song. I prescribe Sign o the Times (not title track)


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has been put forward for a two-week temp gig (no interview!!) starting next week. Sorta useless in a way but will get me back into the game.



Get back on that horsey, sure you'll impress when you get there anyway.


----------



## Pip (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Freaking me out a bit now, tbh, Pip.



My music choices or your emotions?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> My music choices or your emotions?



Your repetition back there.  But, er, yeah, everything else in my life a bit too, since you ask, sort of.


----------



## prunus (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has been put forward for a two-week temp gig (no interview!!) starting next week. Sorta useless in a way but will get me back into the game.



Good work 

Now, have you done your homework yet?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Dearly beloved
We are gathered here today
2 get through this thing called life

Electric word life
It means forever and that's a mighty long time
But I'm here 2 tell u
There's something else
The afterworld

A world of never ending happiness
U can always see the sun, day or night

So when u call up that shrink in Beverly Hills
U know the one - Dr Everything'll Be Alright
Instead of asking him how much of your time is left
Ask him how much of your mind, baby


God, I love you so much, Prince....you make eeeeeeeeeeverything better eeeeeeeeeeeeevery time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2009)

I might go back to bed


----------



## Pip (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Your repetition back there.  But, er, yeah, everything else in my life a bit too, since you ask, sort of.



Oh yeah. That'll teach me to nick dodgy wifi.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

prunus said:


> Good work
> 
> Now, have you done your homework yet?



This was a bit fucking dark! Alcoholism and cruelty, murder and mayhem!







Couldn't handle another one straight after but I might listen while I tidy the kitchen later.


----------



## prunus (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, good, isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, good, isn't it?



I was resting on the sofa with this while I listened


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

How have I never noticed most of the songs on Purple Rain are about love and that?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

Right, M.O.P. it is.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has been put forward for a two-week temp gig (no interview!!) starting next week. Sorta useless in a way but will get me back into the game.



ace - better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick and all that


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

blimey

just had a call from one of the staff 'vigorously' demanding to know what's going on.

that's gonna be so much fun tomorrow that meeting




*vigorously drinks camomile tea in preparation for mentalness*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I might go back to bed



s'up queeny - still feeling like shite?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

OK. Has made _ginormous_ lunch of pasta and pesto with pitta and am going to nom it on the sofa with the blinds closed, in front of Van Helsing


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> blimey
> 
> just had a call from one of the staff 'vigorously' demanding to know what's going on.
> 
> ...



Oh...tell us Soj....what kind of information will you be surprising folk with tomorrow?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK. Has made _ginormous_ lunch of pasta and pesto with pitta and am going to nom it on the sofa with the blinds closed, in front of Van Helsing


----------



## Sadken (Sep 21, 2009)

wah.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 21, 2009)

Just had some bits of tomato and cucumber on my pate on toast and I feel healthier already. Had tomato on my sausage sarnie earlier so double win there.

Have had no beer today and still staving off that FSOTD so am doing well on the health kick. Might go for a run later


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

This morning I was over in my smoking spot by the park and watching a spider (like this) spinning a MASSIVE and impressive web. He/she was about three quarters done at 08:45 this morning and popped back out to have a look just now. Web was done and he had retreated back to his hiding place waiting for his prey. As I was admiring the web with __~ in hand a whole load of leaves fell out of one of the trees and about four landed in his/her web totally ruining it. 

(((spider)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2009)

Check it again this afternoon... may be redone


----------



## machine cat (Sep 21, 2009)

I've done nothing all day apart from read stuff online and clicking the mouse button so it looks like i'm doing work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK. Has made _ginormous_ lunch of pasta and pesto with pitta and am going to nom it on the sofa with the blinds closed, in front of Van Helsing



Enormous fail. 

1. too much lunch - have wasted half of it. What's wrong with me? 
2. Van Helsing is a 25p VHS from charity shop and is fucked. Gonna try U571 instead
3. Not earned a penny in the last hour


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Check it again this afternoon... may be redone



Will keep updating you through the day today. He was busy trying to get them out when I was there just know but they were big leaves for a small arachnid to deal with. I suppose I should have helped but messing with nature is no good is it? 

Nothing to do with my fear of spiders


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This morning I was over in my smoking spot by the park and watching a spider (like this) spinning a MASSIVE and impressive web. He/she was about three quarters done at 08:45 this morning and popped back out to have a look just now. Web was done and he had retreated back to his hiding place waiting for his prey. As I was admiring the web with __~ in hand a whole load of leaves fell out of one of the trees and about four landed in his/her web totally ruining it.
> 
> (((spider)))



Come on...every spider knows about leaf-falling-hazard.....He was bodging that web..leave him a note telling him to try harder next time although that you are happy to be a witness if he wishes to take the tree to the small claims court.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> leave him a note telling him to try harder next time.



Should I 'leave' the note or throw it in his web?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Should I 'leave' the note *or throw it in his web*?



Best not...he might sue for criminal damage.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2009)

phone/don't phone dilemma 

If I've been kicked to the kerb I will be displeased


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Best not...he might sue for criminal damage.



What if I use A3 and laminate it first?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> phone/don't phone dilemma
> 
> If I've been kicked to the kerb I will be displeased



gotta phone surely! 

good luck innit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> phone/don't phone dilemma
> 
> If I've been kicked to the kerb I will be displeased



Ffs. Didn't you arrange tomorrow when you spoke to her the other day?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ffs. Didn't you arrange tomorrow when you spoke to her the other day?



yes. But why hasn't she rung me today?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What if I use A3 and laminate it first?



What font are you going to use? Maybe he is dyslexic....don't want to get done for discrimination...


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh...tell us Soj....what kind of information will you be surprising folk with tomorrow?



I have the delightful job of telling them that the company is insolvent and they are unemployed.  Do keep up dear


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yes. But why hasn't she rung me today?



....and? You are seeing her tomorrow?

You've got it baddddddddddddddddddddddd Dotty...awwwwwwwww


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> What font are you going to use? Maybe he is dyslexic....don't want to get done for discrimination...



Comic Sans MS natch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yes. But why hasn't she rung me today?



Because she's seeing you tomorrow?

You're not in love yet, are you, and need to be ringing each other every day, twice or thrice?

Chill


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I have the delightful job of telling them that the company is insolvent and they are unemployed.  Do keep up dear



Oh I thought the boss would have to do that...why are you doing the dirty work?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yes. But why hasn't she rung me today?



If you've already arranged for tomorrow, why does she need to ring you today?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Comic Sans MS natch


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh I thought the boss would have to do that...why are you doing the dirty work?



Because I'm a director, but more than that, I want them to hear it from me.  I could have just left it to the liquidator to do but I wanted to somehow cushion the blow.  It won't cushion it of course, but I think it's just better they hear it from me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Imagine his scowling little face as he digests this information. Awwwww.


e2a: DotC I mean, not you soj soz


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Dupe post


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> If you've already arranged for tomorrow, why does she need to ring you today?



to prop up my fragile ego of course


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Because I'm a director, but more than that, I want them to hear it from me.  I could have just left it to the liquidator to do but I wanted to somehow cushion the blow.  It won't cushion it of course, but I think it's just better they hear it from me.



 I see Soj. Well done you for not leaving them to hear it from a random. I wish you well for tomorrow.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> to prop up my fragile ego of course



Beware being over-eager!

Too much mither is a Bad Thing *wags finger*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I see Soj. Well done you for not leaving them to hear it from a random. I wish you well for tomorrow.



Ta Ru

soz about having a go on Friday night btw - was drunky and not in the bestest frame of mind


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> to prop up my fragile ego of course



Dotty has it badddddddddddddddddddddddd


When he's alone in his room,
Sometimes he stares at the wall
and in the back of his mind
he hear's his conscience call
telling him he needs a girl
that's as sweet as a dove
for the first time in his life
he sess he needs loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ta Ru
> 
> soz about having a go on Friday night btw - was drunky and not in the bestest frame of mind



Ah...that's okay.I took it on the chin, rolled with the punch and then forgot about it.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This morning I was over in my smoking spot by the park and watching a spider (like this) spinning a MASSIVE and impressive web. He/she was about three quarters done at 08:45 this morning and popped back out to have a look just now. Web was done and he had retreated back to his hiding place waiting for his prey. As I was admiring the web with __~ in hand a whole load of leaves fell out of one of the trees and about four landed in his/her web totally ruining it.
> 
> (((spider)))



I've been going through similar spider based experiences recently funnily enough, this spiders built a WELL optimistic web in my back garden, stretching from the fence to the washing line to the bush. Massive it is. The next day some silly bastid had walked down my path and busted it all up. It built another one the next day in a better place but thats not the point. What I want to know is, when the spider returned to find its web messed up, did it think 'OH FOR FUCKS SAKE I SPENT AGES ON THAT NOW WHAT THE HELL AM I GONNA FEED THE KIDS WITH. CANT BELIEVE THIS SHIT. REALLY ITS ONE THING AFTER AFUCKINGNOTHER  etc or did it just think 'WEB = GONE. BUILD ANOTHER WEB' 

I didnt know whether to be upset for it or not


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Ah...that's okay.I took it on the chin, rolled with the punch and then forgot about it.



 ta

good job I wasn't out and about tbh - I would have ended up in a fight for sure


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> s'up queeny - still feeling like shite?



Bored really - and i have had to drop put of the play I was supposed to be doing this week which has depressed me rather


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Need to look back at last Monday and see if we were all as cheerful then?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bored really - and i have had to *drop put *of the play I was supposed to be doing this week which has depressed me rather



Boo, that's rubbish for you - is that cos of the MS?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> ta
> 
> good job I wasn't out and about tbh - I would have ended up in a fight for sure



Oh dear! Good job then .


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Yetman said:


> What I want to know is, when the spider returned to find its web messed up, did it think 'OH FOR FUCKS SAKE I SPENT AGES ON THAT NOW WHAT THE HELL AM I GONNA FEED THE KIDS WITH. CANT BELIEVE THIS SHIT. REALLY ITS ONE THING AFTER AFUCKINGNOTHER  etc or did it just think 'WEB = GONE. BUILD ANOTHER WEB'



I was thinking similar but more from an 'Attenborough' perspective too. Part of me wants to chuck stuff in the web to see them run out all excited but I can never do it. I always think that they must expand a lot of energy in building the web and for every dash out that 'Incy Wincy' makes they waste a little bit more of the precious energy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Boo, that's rubbish for you - is that cos of the MS?



No - thankfully. I still can't walk properly because of the calf strain, just hobble.

It is the right decision but still


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Spider has made a half arsed attempt at fixing the leaf damage and is now lazing in the middle of the web like some sort of slovenly, eight legged stoner. I could almost hear him whispering 'this day is really dragging' as he sat there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Spider has made a half arsed attempt at fixing the leaf damage and is now lazing in the middle of the web like some sort of slovenly, eight legged stoner. I could almost hear him whispering 'this day is really dragging' as he sat there.



One of us


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2009)

Someone please fix my head... it's broken


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Wifey has a headache today too and got some bad news about a former colleague. 
There is not much good news about today so far, I think a line needs to be drawn under it and an early night (Monday tradition) is essential.


----------



## Pip (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry to spoil the party but today's the first time I've felt really gooooood for ages.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2009)

Get out this thread 












(glad you feel good really )


----------



## Pip (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sending you all my cosmic lurve


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Is it bed time soon?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'm sending you all my cosmic lurve


send me cosmic painkillers please


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Sorry to spoil the party but today's the first time I've felt really gooooood for ages.



That's great pip.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Pip is the ray of sunshine in an otherwise bleak thread today  

I am off for spider update (__~) soon so watch this space people!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Spider sloth  

__~ was not bad, I give it a 6/10


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 21, 2009)

What do you expect after _throwing_ a note at it?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Me later on today:


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Sorry to spoil the party but today's the first time I've felt really gooooood for ages.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Yetman (Sep 21, 2009)

Tonight will be a relaxed affair I think.

Taking the mistress for a carvery then a sit by the river


----------



## Yetman (Sep 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Yeah those underwater planes really suffer with it. What the fuck? Thats not NASA. The perspective is all wrong on the left wing as well. Terrible attempt at fooling us there.


----------



## Pip (Sep 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pip is the ray of sunshine in an otherwise bleak thread today
> 
> I am off for spider update (__~) soon so watch this space people!!!



I like to think I was put on this earth to spread joy.







.......pfffft yeah right


----------



## Yetman (Sep 21, 2009)

By the way at what post count do you think it'd be appropriate to start the 6th installment of the drag thread Badgers old boy? We need to dethrone the current scoundrel as soon as her armies are tired and her back is turned. We go in, steal their food and create a diversion on the west side while sneaking in from tunnels dug beneath their fortress. Expect a messenger with more information at sunrise. Be strong brotherman, not long now


----------



## Yetman (Sep 21, 2009)

Shit. That was meant for pm. Stella, please do not read the above. Thanks.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

Yetman said:


> By the way at what post count do you think it'd be appropriate to start the 6th installment of the drag thread Badgers old boy? We need to dethrone the current scoundrel as soon as her armies are tired and her back is turned. We go in, steal their food and create a diversion on the west side while sneaking in from tunnels dug beneath their fortress. Expect a messenger with more information at sunrise. Be strong brotherman, not long now



Perhaps a new thread called 'This day is really dragging for the lads' maybe?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2009)

laters


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2009)

I haz been rung so put that in your pipe and have a DRAG on it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Shit. That was meant for pm. Stella, please do not read the above. Thanks.






*5t3IIa*

Expect a change in tagline soon sonny.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I haz been rung so put that in your pipe and have a DRAG on it!



How is your mum?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I haz been rung so put that in your pipe and have a DRAG on it!





I didn't think you were a needy nerd dotty, you've disappointed me


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah I'll remember that disappointment when I am in the hot sweaty embrace of a hot girl.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeh, well, make sure you do


----------



## fogbat (Sep 21, 2009)

When you're in that hot, sweaty embrace, picture us all looking down on you. Lips pursed.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


> When you're in that hot, sweaty embrace, picture us all looking down on you. Lips pursed.



and dribbling


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

masturbating furiously


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> masturbating furiously



can't be that furious if you can spare the time to post. is it in yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> can't be that furious if you can spare the time to post. is it in yet?



That would be your problem, not mine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That would be your problem, not mine.




i'm not cracking one off over this thread.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm not cracking one off over this thread.



Not being able to tell if it was in oh jesus nevemind nevermind


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not being able to tell if it was in oh jesus nevemind nevermind


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



Thanks for your contribution. You are now banned from this thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks for your contribution. You are now banned from this thread.


you are phildwyer and i claim my £5


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you are phildwyer and i claim my £5



Chinga a tu madre, cabron


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Chinga a tu madre, cabron



job tvojmadj


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> job tvojmadj



Oh, I'd like to hear you try and say that lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

yob 'tvoy madge


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> yob 'tvoy madge



Wotsit mean?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2009)

go home and fuck your mother.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> go home and fuck your mother.



What, and elbow in on her fucking yours? No chance.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Chinga a tu madre, cabron



Stella, yo no sabia que tu hablas Espanol!!! Vaya sorpressssssssssaaaaaaa!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

One of my open tabs is 'Spanish Insults' Rut, soz


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> One of my open tabs is 'Spanish Insults' Rut, soz



 No pasa nada carino...todos somos necessitamos empiezar a algun lado.


Translation: No problem darling....we all need to start somewhere.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Carino = darling? I like that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Carino = darling? I like that



Yes...but the n is pronounced 'ny' so it reads _*carinyo*_...I just don't have the extra bits on my keyboard.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2009)

Evening drag for me today.

My car was playing up over the weekend and when I took it to the garage this morning they said I'd be better off trying to get rid of it before it breaks completely.  I'm currently making a list of possible replacements so I can see if any will part exchange mine.

I could have done without this happening this month


----------



## prunus (Sep 21, 2009)

Home at last.  Drag over for another day.

Yee-fucking-hah.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

prunus said:


> Home at last.  Drag over for another day.
> 
> Yee-fucking-hah.



Long day. Everything going well, workwise?


----------



## prunus (Sep 21, 2009)

Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.

It still exists, for now.  Haven't heard what's going to happen at the end of the month yet.  But I should be good for a few more beers yet.

How's you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

Got sniff of a two-weeker starting next week - I think I mentioned a page back. Bor-ring but stupid fucking losers with no prospects can't be choosers, can they?


----------



## prunus (Sep 21, 2009)

None of that now.

I saw that, yes, good for you.

Anyway, it's all Bor-ring, on the whole.  That's why we have to do the other interesting things that make life worthwhile.  Allegedly.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

I did make a move on The Project today. Will make another move tomorrow. And slowly we will get there.


----------



## prunus (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool for cats.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 21, 2009)

One-eyed phantom undead cats, yeah.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> Sorry to spoil the party but today's the first time I've felt really gooooood for ages.



imma let yo finish, but I had the greatest day of ALL TIME


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Home at last.  Drag over for another day.
> 
> Yee-fucking-hah.



Long drag or late start? 



Feel about 12% better than yesterday but still sleepy. Yesterday dragged a bit but actually got a fair bit done which is odd for a Monday. Coffee on the go and gotta get going fair early today for a 09:15 meeting which will achieve little or nothing as usual. 

Oh well, much as I hate Loseday it does mean that Friday is a sleep closer and we have a pleasing weekend ahead.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

Morning...Up since 5am.....gonna be a long day.


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Long drag or late start?



Looooooooooooooooong drag...



Rutita1 said:


> Morning...Up since 5am.....gonna be a long day.



Me too, and it looks that way, doesn't it...

sigh.....

<straps in>


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

Am now playing scrabble....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2009)

a bit snifflly today kids


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh wrap up then Marty...I've been out alreay...tis a bit fresh out.


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

For me the drag starts relatively lightly today, in Battersea Dogs Home waiting for a castration. Bit late due to a mercedes being crushed by a lorry on Nine Elms.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2009)

First in the office today, thought I would stick some tunes on but then 'Corporate Man' arrived who is not a fan of music in the workplace. 

In other news I saw crying girl this morning who's recent makeover seems to be boosting her confidence. Despite the colder weather today she was sporting a pair of what can only be described as denim hot-pants!! Admittedly she did have these on over a pair of thick black tights but I am happy for her


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2009)

Mornin' draggers.

Still at home but tomorrow I am going to try and drag my substantial curvy ass, and crutches, into London and work.

In the meantime "Animal 24:7" is on in a minute


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

At work, not alone in the office but it could be worse...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Just up. This shit does not suit. Need structure


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just up. This shit does not suit. Need structure



Watch "Homes Under the Hammer" - it works for me!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Local Hero is on this afternoon! On 4 - 1.20pm.

Last time I saw it I had to stay up til 1.45am or something


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just up. This shit does not suit. Need structure



I feel for ya Stella, you sound just like me when I am unemployed...I find it really difficult and get all kinds of frustrated and sad.

Structure is a good word, you will need to fashion some. You have a temp position starting next year?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Year?! WEEK! NEXT WEEK!

Paging Dr Freud :wails:


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2009)

Meeting done
Only dragged on for one hour which is good

Already hungry though. 
Have cheese and Marmite sarnies in my drawer, £3.40 in my wallet and £5.00 in my bank


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Year?! WEEK! NEXT WEEK!
> 
> Paging Dr Freud :wails:



Oh crap...sorry...I meant week!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2009)

__~


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> __~



I want one...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm having one.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2009)

It was nice 
Spiders are still about


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a lovely day...out there....there in the world....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's a lovely day...out there....there in the world....



I have my window open so the outside world can come to me....plus the cat likes it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

^ uh oh


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> For me the drag starts relatively lightly today, in Battersea Dogs Home waiting for a castration. Bit late due to a mercedes being crushed by a lorry on Nine Elms.



Ooooh shit. Was the driver okay?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahhhh - time for Trisha *settles her fat arse deeper into the sofa*


----------



## fogbat (Sep 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> For me the drag starts relatively lightly today, in Battersea Dogs Home waiting for a castration. Bit late due to a mercedes being crushed by a lorry on Nine Elms.



How do you feel, post-op?


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have my window open so the outside world can come to me....plus the cat likes it



I can't have my windows open more than a few centimetres, because my cat likes the idea of plummeting three fucking floors


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2009)

Radio Woman is moaning relentlessly to herself about how much she has to do. 
I like the lass but people who have too much work but will not accept help and STILL moan wind me up.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just up. This shit does not suit. Need structure



I got up 15 minutes ago. Alarm went off at 8.30 but ended up getting thrown into the corner of the room. Structure is boring and for squares, that said, I should at least get up for work THERES A FUCKING FLY IN MY ROOM AND HAS BEEN FOR DAYS I KEEP KILLING IT AND IT KEEPS COMING BACK IT JUST LANDED ON MY FUCKING HAND  

I can see myself smashing my house up trying to get this bastard....



Pip said:


> I can't have my windows open more than a few centimetres, because my cat likes the idea of plummeting three fucking floors



Let it learn the hard way!

...this is why I dont have kids


----------



## fogbat (Sep 22, 2009)

Morning, all.

We have London Fashion Week going on just across the road. Apparently there are loads of models about, looking glum except when there's a camera pointing at them.

I'm tempted to spend my lunchtime hanging around outside Somerset House. Eating chips.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 22, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Let it learn the hard way!
> 
> ...this is why I dont have kids



...any more


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2009)

<sneezes over thread


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> Ooooh shit. Was the driver okay?



Yeah, crushed was a bit of an exaggeration really, but they had managed to get tangled together across both lanes, so the buses (and everyone else) had to go up the curb one by one to get past.



fogbat said:


> How do you feel, post-op?



Fat and sleepy


----------



## fogbat (Sep 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Fat and sleepy



Oh dear. I think I may have inadvertently had myself castrated at some point


----------



## Yetman (Sep 22, 2009)

fogbat said:


> ...any more



Well, I do. But they're on the mantlepiece where I can keep an eye on them 

All in one jar as well.



You fucking started it man!

Fly update. Bought fly spray as it seems to be of a higher ninja belt than me and avoids my every attempt at swatting it. Have just sprayed it and it is on the floor trying to get the spray off its face. Hehehehehe I'll watch it suffer for a bit then when it dies I'll give it mouth to facetube to revive it so I can watch it suffer some more. Then I'll puke all over its wound and suck it back up again to see how IT likes it


----------



## fogbat (Sep 22, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Well, I do. But they're on the mantlepiece where I can keep an eye on them
> 
> All in one jar as well.
> 
> ...



Nonsense. People have been pickling and bottling their children long before I started doing it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

I just opened my letters. It wasn't so bad afterall.

1. A mad insane one from the bank saying they are pleased to extend my overdraft facility. Little knowing I have no discerable income 
2. One saying I owe £349
3. Bank statemant
4. One reminding me to do something I have already done

Phew tbh


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just opened my letters. It wasn't so bad afterall.
> 
> 1. A mad insane one from the bank saying they are pleased to extend my overdraft facility. Little knowing I have no discerable income
> 2. One saying I owe £349
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Water under the bridge? What?


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

No.

Say what you see...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

I have some training at 2pm....

*yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## Yetman (Sep 22, 2009)

Sky. Bridge. Trees. Rocks. A wall. Water.



Just to let everyone know, I have actually been in that river there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

Bridge over troubled water? Only the water looks calm...


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Sky. Bridge. Trees. Rocks. A wall. Water.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let everyone know, I have actually been in that river there.



Niagara falls?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Everyone go here http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9729085#post9729085


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2009)

Corporate Man in the office (46 years old) got asked for ID in Tesco the other day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> No.
> 
> Say what you see...



The calm before Niagara fucking Falls? Oh you awesome _cunt_, Prunus


----------



## Yetman (Sep 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> Niagara falls?



Yep. I actually got asked to leave a casino there TWICE, once for making too many random secret hand signals to nobody and once for standing on a chair to shout down to a stranger after sneaking back in


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The calm before Niagara fucking Falls? Oh you awesome _cunt_, Prunus





Harsh.

That's not what it meant at all.

What is it a picture of?

How would you describe the picture, in simple terms?

Treat that as an imperative verb, and get on with it.

Or you could just abuse me, of course, your call.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Harsh.
> 
> That's not what it meant at all.
> 
> ...





a river


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> a river



No, it's a picture of *a bridge* - surely?

How are you supposed to go about arivering anyway...?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> No, it's a picture of *a bridge* - surely?
> 
> How are you supposed to go about arivering anyway...?



Jesbus homotron christ man wtf 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*OH!*

lol, yeah in a minute


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

Bridging the gap?

Or are you two playing Bridge somewhere online?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Abridging  It's our little project. He's a funny fucker that prunus


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *Abridging  It's our little project.* He's a funny fucker that prunus



Sounds fun.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

It is  when it's not being scary, hardwork and annoying 

 You will know all about it in good time x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It is  when it's not being scary, hardwork and annoying
> 
> You will know all about it in good time x



I think I have worked it out already....PM!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

You know it is _so_ much easier to this extra-curricular stuff when I'm working and organised. I've been sat here listening to the same track on repeat (Axwell - Feel th vibe extended version) for about an hour and editing ONE doc and attaching it to ONE email, which I also had to compose of course. An hour. 

I've got to write the fucking Pub Quiz too!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

_*OH*_ and perhaps apply for a few jobs. I have 28 unread job alert emails.


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd just like to let you know that it's all going to be alright


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'd just like to let you know that it's all going to be alright




Ugh jesus thanks for that 

You still all happy and mellow and at peace with the world today Pips?


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh jesus thanks for that
> 
> You still all happy and mellow and at peace with the world today Pips?



I'm fucking trying to be


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'd just like to let you know that it's all going to be alright




My eyes!  My eyes!


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a really good song  I hated E17 at the time, but I rediscovered that one and it's a *BANGER!*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone want to hear the song for the video I'm making?


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> It's a really good song  I hated E17 at the time, but I rediscovered that one and it's a *BANGER!*



Be that as it may - WTF IS HE WEARING ON HIS HEAD!?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> Anyone want to hear the song for the video I'm making?





God yes!


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> Anyone want to hear the song for the video I'm making?



Yes, me.  Who wrote it?


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes, me.  Who wrote it?



My boyfriend 

Stella, I'll send it to you tonight  you'll probably hate it


----------



## fogbat (Sep 22, 2009)

Are you going to be a popstar, Pip?


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> My boyfriend
> 
> Stella, I'll send it to you tonight  you'll probably hate it



Wait, what about me?  I asked nicely too and all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

*Work*

That pencil is a watermelon scented one from the Science Museum


----------



## Pip (Sep 22, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Are you going to be a popstar, Pip?



No, I'm going to be a video _artiste_. You'll see, you'll all see


----------



## prunus (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That pencil is a watermelon scented one from the Science Museum



Excellent <rubs hands together>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Aren't we all fucking creative today


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2009)

I need a red tie


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I need a red tie



You meeting under the station clock at midday?

If so you've fucked it boy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2009)

no, but nothing suits my black shirts, and I have 3 mint ones.

I'll sack it off and wear the khaki kickers shirt. 

I'll get a red tie later in the week. A skinny one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

There is a whole forum dedicated to garms


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not going in there it's full of women and metrosexuals


----------



## fogbat (Sep 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I need a red tie



Mr 47 halloween costume?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's full of people how don't care


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Here's full of people how don't care


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh god, not more guessing


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

I am in training...


*yawn*


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is the only day that drags for me.  I start at 9:00am and I'm in lectures till 3:30pm.  Then I have to get a bus to a different campus for an evening class from 6-9.  Twelve fucking hours from start to finish.  With two hours of hanging about in the middle.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Yay! got 'informal' interview for tomorrow! Don't worry, I know what to wear 



Hallo Tar, hope well. Course sounds good and that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


>



Oh. _How_ don't care.

Cheap shot


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 22, 2009)

Whats the job stella?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Whats the job stella?



Boring admin temp gig but as I don't have _anything_ at the mo I'm well up for it 

What's the course?


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 22, 2009)

Access to arts and social sciences.  It's pretty good, it's to get you into uni.  We study marx and stuff like that so I can understand wtf people are going on about in the politics forum now (kind of). 

That job sounds alright, make sure you charm them at the interview.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Boring admin temp gig but as I don't have _anything_ at the mo I'm well up for it
> 
> What's the course?



Ooooh - good luck!!

I am going to try to hobble into work tomorrow. I need to get moving before I start to resemble a walrus. All I have done foe the past week or so is eat chocolate and crisps. And more chocolate. And more crisps. And pizza. And lard


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2009)

<has manswineflu>  came home from work with a FEVER!, temperature of over 100!  

<is in bed>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 22, 2009)

Poor Marty! 





*runs away*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2009)

3 frigging hourssssssssssssssssss of systems training...Hell I tell you!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

Yawn 
yAwn
yaWn
yawN

Morning draggers, another Wednesday arrives after an uneventful evening. Finished work late after a tough day and headed down to The Albert for a quick pick-me-up before heading to the soopermarket (shudder) and then home to make pizza and sleep. Today looks like being another busy one in the office and have to do a big flat clean this evening as we have a (VIP) guest staying this weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## kittyP (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Morning!

I used my alarm clock today for the first time in 23 days!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

Morning!!!


Gonna be a good day!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

Was early, now may be a little late...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Never late badgers - right on time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't remember what to do! I need to be somewhere at 0920 BST but I think I have lost my up-coffee-shower-dress-leave-arrive-on-time mojo. Used to has it down _pat_, obv.

Bum


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't fail the day now stella...you are doing sooooooooooooooo well so far!!!

Get it together...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

OK!

Working backwards I reckon I need to start moving around 8 


or 0745


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Never late badgers - right on time



A dragger is never late. Nor is he early, he arrives precisely when he means to


----------



## prunus (Sep 23, 2009)

Morning all. Let's up and at 'em.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

prunus said:


> Morning all. Let's up and at 'em.









Over the top and into the drag people


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

prunus said:


> Morning all. Let's up and at 'em.



I'm gonna _own_ today. I don't even have a hangover or anything


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm gonna _own_ today. I don't even have a hangover or anything



Gwan stella!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm gonna _own_ today. I don't even have a hangover or anything



it's early yet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> it's early yet



Winners start early.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Winners start early.


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=303065


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=303065



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9732983&postcount=2697


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Uh oh. It's Thought for the Day. 

That means something....what...what can it mean?

Shower time I think?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shower time I think?



*Confusicious say*....better not to waste time in the morning thinking...better to keep doing...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

Good commute, quick buses and trains so made the office by 08:20 surprisingly. 
First coffee is in the mug and sarnies are in the desk drawer (never fridge) ready for 10:30. 
Only 16 emails in the inbox and 49 calls to make.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 23, 2009)

morning all, back in office after 2 days of external meetings, loads of mails waiting for me, team meeting this avvie, i feel like i've had a relapse on the old cold, eyes streaming and nose running. bastard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> team meeting this avvie


what the bloody fuck are you on about?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *Confusicious say*....better not to waste time in the morning thinking...better to keep doing...



confucius?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> confucius?



....a bit confused but gives good advice anyway!!!


Pendant!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what the bloody fuck are you on about?


team meeting. this afternoon. is that bloody fucking clearer?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> team meeting. this afternoon. is that bloody fucking clearer?


i don't know why you couldn't have said that in the bloody first place


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

just spent the longest time EVER in bed, crawled into bed at 2pm yesterday, and crawled out at 8.55 this morning - still feeling fragile, mrs21 reckons swine flu, she slept downstairs   I'm not convinced, but as a precaution, took the day off sick


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> ....a bit confused but gives good advice anyway!!!
> 
> 
> Pendant!


you'll hang for that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll hang for that



I'll swing for ya!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 reckons swine flu



She has clearly poisoned you



marty21 said:


> she slept downstairs



Columbo would read more into this ^ ^


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> She has clearly poisoned you
> 
> 
> 
> Columbo would read more into this ^ ^



  haven't got much of an appetite as well, makes poisoning slightly more difficult tbf


i'll get Colombo on the case though, need to know, Quincy could help me too, do some test on me and that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> haven't got much of an appetite as well, makes poisoning slightly more difficult tbf
> 
> 
> i'll get Colombo on the case though, need to know, *Quincy could help me too, do some test on me and that*



Surely calling Quincy in means it's too late?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Surely calling Quincy in means it's too late?



he has doctor skillz for the living as well!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Surely calling Quincy in means it's too late?



it's been too late for marty for quite some time


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> it's been too late for marty for quite some time



on the upside, i can still help solve crime


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he has doctor skillz for the living as well!


Erm....


> The series starred Jack Klugman as Dr. Quincy, *a strong-willed, very principled Medical Examiner (forensic coroner) in Los Angeles County working to ascertain facts about suspicious deaths.*


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> on the upside, i can still help solve crime



but only people on urban75 are aware of your post-mortem condition


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

One more thing...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Erm....



i saw an episode when he saved many people who had contracted a deadly disease, admittedly someone had to die first, but he used his doctor skills on the others to SAVE them


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

Well if you are happy to die first that we might live Marty Who am I to question that....


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Well if you are happy to die first that we might live Marty Who am I to question that....


we'll need a volunteer to speed his, er, transition


----------



## Pip (Sep 23, 2009)

HELLLOOOO DRAGGERS 

I just hauled my arse to the doctors, but the one I was seeing put his back out on holiday, so I went and had a cup of coffee instead.
I went to a fashion week party last night and had come pretty much straight from there, so my hair and make up is still did and I'm still in all my finery. 
I saw this psycho girl I lived with and who made 2007/08 pretty much a torturous living hell. Lets just say the best revenge is to live well


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh god, bloody fashion week 

Just around the corner from my office.

The Pret a Manger I went to for lunch was crammed with people literally too stupid to queue.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

Too soon for a smoke?


----------



## Pip (Sep 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Too soon for a smoke?



Nahhh!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

__~


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Well if you are happy to die first that we might live Marty Who am I to question that....



it's all about giving


----------



## Pip (Sep 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Oh god, bloody fashion week
> 
> Just around the corner from my office.
> 
> The Pret a Manger I went to for lunch was crammed with people literally too stupid to queue.



_Obviously_ I'm better than those doppy faced waifs - I live to queue


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

Pip said:


> _Obviously_ I'm better than those doppy faced waifs - I live to queue





In fairness, there were some spectacular outfits on people wandering around outside Somerset House 

I had to resist the urge to ask where the Big Top was


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Int went ok i think but who the fuck knows? 
Am nomming fishfinger sandwich in m&s then going for free haircut 
TAKE THAT SNOODMONKEYS


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Int went ok i think but who the fuck knows?
> Am nomming fishfinger sandwich in m&s then going for free haircut
> TAKE THAT SNOODMONKEYS



Drinking, already?

Oh, Stella


----------



## Pip (Sep 23, 2009)

Fishfinger sandwich 

Now there's an idea.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

It was good as home-made


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It was good as home-made



Was it cold?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

eating crunchy nut bites straight out of the box


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

Does Mrs Marty eat those crunchy nuts, too?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Does Mrs Marty eat those crunchy nuts, too?



she can't now, finished  them off, even nommed the dust!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

A real Crunchy Nutter would have snorted it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

Radio Woman is killing me at the moment. 
There are four of us in the office and she HAS to try and be involved in EVERYTHING despite moaning about how busy she is

In other news I am about to send my latest market spin to 132,411 people which is a simple as pressing a button. 
However I have read it, read it, read it some more and got too other people to read it and read it some more. 
I know that as soon as I hit the 'red' button and it sends I will see the spelling mistake


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman is killing me at the moment.
> There are four of us in the office and she HAS to try and be involved in EVERYTHING despite moaning about how busy she is
> 
> In other news I am about to send my latest market spin to 132,411 people which is a simple as pressing a button.
> ...



I feel your pain. I'm currently preparing our monthly email newsletter, and always do that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman is killing me at the moment.
> There are four of us in the office and she HAS to try and be involved in EVERYTHING despite moaning about how busy she is
> 
> In other news I am about to send my latest market spin to 132,411 people which is a simple as pressing a button.
> ...


We used to call those things "_shitting monkeys_" where I used to work.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> A real Crunchy Nutter would have snorted it



i might be able to squeeze a line out of what's left


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i might be able to squeeze a line out of what's left



Give it a go!

Who knows, you may discover the new meph


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey y'all - both healthy and the sick and suffering.

Have made it to work but at the cost of my leg hurting like a bitch so will be taking work home for tomorrow.

Am incandescently angry at how little the newbie has done during my absence. I wanted to shout at my boss, when she was talking about the backlog at work we have, that if he stopped playing with his i-phone and did something there wouldn;t be a backlog. I also felt like pointing out that I did more work than him at home last week, when I was supposed to be convalescing, than he has done in the office. God I am so bored of saying this  The problem is, apparently, that he "doesn't like doing contracts"  neither do I BUT IT IS PART OF THE FUCKING JOB

.....and breathe


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The problem is, apparently, that he "doesn't like doing contracts"  neither do I BUT IT IS PART OF THE FUCKING JOB



I have got one of these feckers
Is happy to go through the motions but as soon as commitment/paperwork arrives there is _*ALWAYS*_ a reason he can't do it himself.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have got one of these feckers
> Is happy to go through the motions but as soon as commitment/paperwork arrives there is _*ALWAYS*_ a reason he can't do it himself.



It's frustrating isn't it. 

He doesn't want any "responsibility" so he says. This must be one of the least responsible jobs ever !


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This must be one of the least responsible jobs ever !



Advantage here is we do not earn anything until clients pay us. 
The lazy man has achieved 1.37% of the business I have this year. 

(not a brag)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Advantage here is we do not earn anything until clients pay us.
> The lazy man has achieved 1.37% of the business I have this year.
> 
> (not a drag)




corrected


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2009)

howdy y'all

well, yesterday was one of the worst days of my life!  Glad that's over with.  No drag here as up to my bleedin neck in work 

stella got a job yet?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> well, yesterday was one of the worst days of my life!



Poor Sojjy 

I know your pain only too well, there is no good side to it is there?


----------



## Pip (Sep 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> howdy y'all
> 
> well, yesterday was one of the worst days of my life!  Glad that's over with.  No drag here as up to my bleedin neck in work
> 
> stella got a job yet?



Good luck with the rest of it soj


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Poor Sojjy
> 
> I know your pain only too well, there is no good side to it is there?



God no, no good side.  Tears, angry accusations, abusive phonecalls to my personal mobile from angry tenants, then spent the afternoon trying to get this place sorted - which is gonna take a good while now I think, slower than I predicted

Horrible, just horrible.  



Pip said:


> Good luck with the rest of it soj



Ta pip - am just taking it one thing at a time, and making sure I take a lunch break, cos no other fucker's gonna be looking out for me


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds horrible, Soj.

Nowt I can do to help, and no advice I can offer 

(((soj)))


----------



## Yetman (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking through jobs that I actually want and the starting salary is pathetic and thats with a degree I havent got. Condemned to fricking office shite for the rest of my sorry little life it seems. Drastic measures may be required


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He doesn't want any "responsibility" so he says. This must be one of the least responsible jobs ever !



Annoying boss does that too.  Whenever it comes to placing orders she'll always get someone else to do it.  Then when there's a problem (which there usually is with her stuff) she takes no responsibility for sorting it, usually saying "Well X placed the orders, not me"!



sojourner said:


> making sure I take a lunch break


A good approach 


I'm at home today awaiting a call from the garage with the verdict on my car.  I was hoping to get some freelance work done, but that isn't happening.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Looking through jobs that I actually want and the starting salary is pathetic and thats with a degree I havent got. Condemned to fricking office shite for the rest of my sorry little life it seems. Drastic measures may be required



Bankjob?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Bankjob?



No its an IT company but thanks for asking


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

Yetman said:


> No its an IT company but thanks for asking





I've not really driven in years, but I've watched The Transporter several times.

Itching to become a wheelman.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I've not really driven in years, but I've watched The Transporter several times.
> 
> Itching to become *a wheelman.*



Can I carry the shooter!

"Burn rubber, Foggie!!" 

*cough* Of course I do not condone violence or armed robbery whatsoever.....outside of "The Sweeney" and Jason Statham films


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I carry the shooter!
> 
> "Burn rubber, Foggie!!"
> 
> *cough* Of course I do not condone violence or armed robbery whatsoever.....outside of "The Sweeney" and Jason Statham films



TBH, I'm not a big fan of the armed robbery side. 

I'd prefer a con job where we walk out of the bank, probably dressed in expensive suits, while jazz music plays.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

i might drag my flu-ridden arse to my car and go for a drive, wind the window down , and sneeze my toxic snot over the citizens of hackney


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> TBH, I'm not a big fan of the armed robbery side.
> 
> I'd prefer a con job where we walk out of the bank, probably dressed in expensive suits, while *jazz music plays*.



I'd have to shoot you for that though. Only in the foot or maybe let the bullet graze your ear. But violence would be necessary.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd have to shoot you for that though. Only in the foot or maybe let the bullet graze your ear. But violence would be necessary.



How do you feel about jazz-funk?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> How do you feel about jazz-funk?



The bullets are getting closer to vital organs


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

Strolled to pub, having a pint sitting outside and some woman asked me to watch her car? Turns out that two hours previous she locked her keys and BABY in the car and needed to go for a piss which was amusing. Then went to the shop that never sells anything I want so got crisps and now back to work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> howdy y'all
> 
> well, yesterday was one of the worst days of my life!  Glad that's over with.  No drag here as up to my bleedin neck in work
> 
> stella got a job yet?



Now I think it takes a special kind of hero to put aside her woes and ask after the welfare and happiness her fellow dragger in this time of strife and conflict. I am only sorry there isn't enough spliff, wine and chorizo casserole in the world to fully reward you Soj.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Now I think it takes a special kind of hero to put aside her woes and ask after the welfare and happiness her fellow dragger in this time of strife and conflict. I am only sorry there isn't enough spliff, wine and chorizo casserole in the world to fully reward you Soj.



^^^ This...well done soj...hope it gets easier soon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

I haven't got a job yet btw


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I haven't got a job yet btw



Chin up stella...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, the interview went OK I think and I imagine the woman is seriously considering between me and the other candidate as she says it's v important to her.

Trouble is I just sat there lying. I don't want to do that fucking job 

My chin is up tho, don't worry  Thank you


----------



## Sadken (Sep 23, 2009)

I said "wut wut, in the butt"

Pretty usual not to find out about these sorts of things till the end of the business day, right?  Meetings to be had and whatnot?  D'you hear from my matey yet, by the way?  Will cut off his daughter's little finger if not.  If you want me to, that is.

That question going out to the female Gary Busey, btw.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I said "wut wut, in the butt"
> 
> Pretty usual not to find out about these sorts of things till the end of the business day, right?  Meetings to be had and whatnot?  D'you hear from my matey yet, by the way?  Will cut off his daughter's little finger if not.  If you want me to, that is.
> 
> That question going out to the female Gary Busey, btw.





I haven't heard yet, no, but I was in a basement with no reception from 11 - 12.30 getting me barnet sorted so maybe I missed a call and he didn't leave a msg? 

I am soooo tired now and they (yes, them) are ACUTALLY DIGGING UP THE ROAD OUTSIDE MY HOUSE  Might try for a nap anyway.

God, _life._ 

p.s. I has wikied Swayze btw - ALL HIM.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 23, 2009)

It was not him!  Paddy don't surf!! Especially not now.  

Yeah, that's a distinct possibility.  He doesn't seem to be about now I've made it into the office, but I'll smear some shit on his wall to spell out "call her" later on.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I haven't heard yet, no, but I was in a basement with no reception from 11 - 12.30 getting me barnet sorted so maybe I missed a call and he didn't leave a msg?
> 
> I am soooo tired now and they (yes, them) are ACUTALLY DIGGING UP THE ROAD OUTSIDE MY HOUSE  Might try for a nap anyway.
> 
> ...



No nap, stay awake until later this evening, then get an early night...then wake up early again tomorrow.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It was not him!  Paddy don't surf!! Especially not now.
> 
> Yeah, that's a distinct possibility.  He doesn't seem to be about now I've made it into the office, but I'll smear some shit on his wall to spell out "call her" later on.



Two months before filming, Lori Petty, Reeves and Swayze trained with former world class professional surfer Dennis Jarvis on the Hawaiian island of Kauai.[3] Jarvis remembers, "Patrick said he'd been on a board a couple of times, Keanu definitely hadn't surfed before, and Lori had never been in the ocean in her life".[5] Shooting the surfing sequences proved to be challenging for both actors with Swayze cracking four of his ribs. For many of the surfing scenes he refused to use a stunt double as he never had one for fight scenes or car chases. He also did the skydiving scenes himself and the film's aerial jump instructor Jim Wallace found that the actor was a natural and took to it right away.[3] The actor ended up making 55 jumps for the film.[6]


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

rutita1 said:


> no nap, stay awake until later this evening, then get an early night...then wake up early again tomorrow.



 NO! WHY? I'M TIRED!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Two months before filming, Lori Petty, Reeves and Swayze trained with former world class professional surfer Dennis Jarvis on the Hawaiian island of Kauai.[3] Jarvis remembers, "Patrick said he'd been on a board a couple of times, Keanu definitely hadn't surfed before, and Lori had never been in the ocean in her life".[5] Shooting the surfing sequences proved to be challenging for both actors with Swayze cracking four of his ribs. For many of the surfing scenes he refused to use a stunt double as he never had one for fight scenes or car chases. He also did the skydiving scenes himself and the film's aerial jump instructor Jim Wallace found that the actor was a natural and took to it right away.[3] The actor ended up making 55 jumps for the film.[6]



Two fucking months?!  Holy shit!  I still don't think it was him that tube early on though.  55 fucking skydives, shit...we lost a great human being recently


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

Chunky KitKat


----------



## Sadken (Sep 23, 2009)

Only wankers eat them.  Wankers and liars.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Grudge munchies


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> NO! WHY? I'M TIRED!



OKAY!  Thought you wanted to get back into a morning routine


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Grudge munchies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> OKAY!  Thought you wanted to get back into a morning routine



Yeah yeah maybe when I get a job I will 

I am honestly just sat here resting my chin in my elbow and gazing blankly at teh monitor. I am in no fit state to do anything else tbh and my bed is just there <------ it's irresistable.

Laterz


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2009)

I am leaving this chicken shit outfit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am leaving this chicken shit outfit



Wait, not really?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait, not really?



For today probably.... 

If not do it anyway Badgo, your well underappreciated there man.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2009)

huh... really Badgers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet he doesn't but I totally see why he'd want to


----------



## prunus (Sep 23, 2009)

I Am Bored.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I bet he doesn't but I totally see why he'd want to


yup


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been napping


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2009)

at your desk?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> at your desk?



i'm off sick, possible swine flu!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2009)

I just read the last few pages... this thread moves to quick for me 

Yowch, hope it's not too fluey.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Chunky KitKat



Have you had the Caramel Chunky Kit-Kat. Lush


----------



## keithy (Sep 23, 2009)

Today i feel truly shite about being off work with brokedness so I thought I'd come on this thread and point and laugh at you losers who are bored in work.

HAHAHAHAHAHA HA HA HA HA

Now I've just got to wait for the pay-off.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, you'll get your payoff alright...

BANG! Right between the eyes


----------



## Sadken (Sep 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Oh, you'll get your payoff alright...
> 
> BANG! Right between the eyes



Actually sounds....well....I mean, re-read it.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2009)

Should you hear of me being arrested for the murder of a consultant in the next few days, please remember - she fucking deserved it 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArgh!


----------



## keithy (Sep 23, 2009)

are you gonna murder my doctor and then cum on my face?

wicked


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 23, 2009)

Had my nap. Dreamt about boning on a clifftop at midnight which turned out to be next to a youth club, putting my knickers on OVER my trousers (knackered cargo pants i owned in 1999) then the bonee got cheeked by a Travelodge receptionist about going to a very minor public school then i had to tell him (bonee) to avoid quoting Carhardt's marketing line as his personal philosophy.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

keithy said:


> are you gonna murder my doctor and then cum on my face?
> 
> wicked



fogbat's idea of a first date


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm off sick, possible swine flu!!!



Have you arranged a flu buddy as advised in the NHS leaflet? 

Result from the garage was to get rid of my car before it breaks, so I've just been to part exchange it (although I can't really afford to at the moment)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you arranged a flu buddy as advised in the NHS leaflet?
> 
> Result from the garage was to get rid of my car before it breaks, so I've just been to part exchange it (although I can't really afford to at the moment)



i'm beginning to think that it's just a heavy cold, feeling a lot better, thanks for all the support pms from many urbanites, they really aided my recovery


----------



## Sadken (Sep 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Had my nap. Dreamt about boning on a clifftop at midnight which turned out to be next to a youth club, putting my knickers on OVER my trousers (knackered cargo pants i owned in 1999) then the bonee got cheeked by a Travelodge receptionist about going to a very minor public school then i had to tell him (bonee) to avoid quoting Carhardt's marketing line as his personal philosophy.



There really is a thread for this shit, you know.  It's not actually going that well so far so, y'know, help me out here...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am leaving this chicken shit outfit



I left and now I am back.... 

Up at 05:00 this morning even though I am not walking out the door till 08:30. All good though, have been working away on LinkedIn smashing the old network up and stuff. 

Was busy as a bag of bees yesterday and today looks set to be much the same but hopefully in a good way. By the time October is over I will be a burnt out husk of a man shivering in the corner of a darkened room


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Just realised that there are 92 days until Christmas (Winterval on here) which is considered good news in some circles.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2009)

So up and about...first day of college today....but it's still dark...it makes me feel like a kid again and feel like I should be pretending to be sick so that I don't have to go to school.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> So up and about...first day of college today....but it's still dark...it makes me feel like a kid again and feel like I should be pretending to be sick so that I don't have to go to school.



Rub yourself against Marty and get him to spit in your mouth, should sort it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Rub yourself against Marty and get him to spit in your mouth, should sort it



 Is there a particular reason I shouls indulge in such nastiness?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Is there a particular reason I shouls indulge in such nastiness?





marty21 said:


> *i'm off sick, possible swine flu!!!*



He will give you the sickness and you can go back to bed


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> He will give you the sickness and you can go back to bed



Oh I see.....I like you a bit more now I understand what you meant Badgers...it was close there for a moment though mate...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh I see.....I like you a bit more now I understand what you meant Badgers...it was close there for a moment though mate...





It is too early in the morning to understand people I feel. There is no point in sharing your thoughts or ideas at this ungodly hour as invariably they will be misconstrued. The hand of friendship or the acclaimed wisdom can seem threatening and lead to epic levels of apathy and disdain. Friendships have been lost, wars fought and Kerry Katona discussed on mornings such as these. They are the worst of times, they are the worst of times.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Morning. I'm up early as the water main is being turned off between 8am and 8pm


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

I am sure that this watermain you speak of is in fact a water main (note the space) so you may be being mislead here 5t3IIa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers, it's before 7am.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers, it's before 7am.



I know babes...

My sanity is hanging by a thinning thread today but trying to keep it real.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I know babes...
> 
> My sanity is hanging by a thinning thread today but trying to keep it real.



I have edited


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Then all is right with the world once more 


3k post day?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Perhaps, perhaps.


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am sure that this watermain you speak of is in fact a water main (note the space) so you may be being *mislead* here 5t3IIa



If it's pedantry you're after perhaps you should clarify whether you actually mean misled, or misleading, here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning. I'm up early as the water main is being turned off between 8am and 8pm



Quick...shower!! Fill buckets and pots and pans...it may never come back!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> If it's pedantry you're after perhaps you should clarify whether you actually mean misled, or misleading, here.





You have won this morning prunus but it is a marathon not a sprint my good man.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Friendships have been lost, wars fought and Kerry Katona discussed on mornings such as these. They are the worst of times, they are the worst of times.....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Quick...shower!! Fill buckets and pots and pans...it may never come back!!!





Reading that reminded me of the day of the tube bombings. Was stuck in a pub and sharing a table with an Aussie lass who's mum called her advising her to go home, fill the bath with water, wet towels and lay them across the bottoms of all doors. Fair play to the lass though, she opted to stay in the boozer and get smashed then leave without paying her tab.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Quick...shower!! Fill buckets and pots and pans...it may never come back!!!



It is so fucking annoying! I don't have to leave the house until 1.30pm!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It is so fucking annoying! I don't have to leave the house until 1.30pm!



Could you not wash with a rag on a stick?


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

Or beat yourself on a flat rock by a stream?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Could you not wash with a rag on a stick?



A dry rag?

You calling me fat?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Or beat yourself on a flat rock by a stream?



Your next post is 2.5k! Make it count! More than this one, for instance.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It is so fucking annoying! I don't have to leave the house until 1.30pm!



How long do you need to fill and have a bath lass? seriously...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news I am about to send my latest market spin to 132,411 people which is a simple as pressing a button.
> However I have read it, read it, read it some more and got too other people to read it and read it some more.
> I know that as soon as I hit the 'red' button and it sends I will see the spelling mistake



Delayed till today and still scared


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Delayed till today and still scared



Can you bear to let Radio Woman or Middle-aged ID Man run through it with you?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A dry rag?
> 
> You calling me fat?!



Nobody mentioned the rag being dry.  

I am calling everyone fat today apart from that anorexic bird that works in the office upstairs. I keep wanting to buy her a burger or something but get the feeling the good deed could end up with me being ostracised from polite SW18 society.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nobody mentioned the rag being dry.
> 
> I am calling everyone fat today apart from that anorexic bird that works in the office upstairs. I keep wanting to buy her a burger or something but get the feeling the good deed could end up with me being ostracised from polite SW18 society.



My friend works with someone with Crohn's Disease and she is this | thin, poor thing.


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Your next post is 2.5k! Make it count! More than this one, for instance.



Damn you.  Damn you all to hell.  Now I'm tied in knots.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Damn you.  Damn you all to hell.  Now I'm tied in knots.



*applause*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Toast or Weetabix or another __~ for breakfast?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm having black coffee and a few __~s


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm having black coffee and a few __~s



I have had three black coffees with milk so better not have more.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

I have just put water in a pan for the pasta and pesto I will have for breakfast at 1130am.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Flu update!!!!!!!*

I am on the road to recovery, but can't face a journey into work, still feel a bit weak tbf once again, all of your supporting pms are keeping my spirits up during this dark time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

OK. I'm having  a shower. I will probably be dirty again by 1


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2009)

Right draggers...I am off out. You will have to cope without me today...I will be liberated from PC all day.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Right draggers...I am off out. You will have to cope without me today...I will be liberated from PC all day.



Update us later  

Last __~ then Marmite on toast


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2009)

Fear not Badgers, I have packed my note book and camera...I will post a pictorial diary later.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

OK. Clean, ready to go...no sign of Clancy Docwra


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK. Clean, ready to go...no sign of Clancy Docwra





still, we both have day-time tv to look forward to


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

I should leave in 30 minutes. 

The pain of the late start is that the sloth really fucking kicks in. I should combat this by sleeping later by normally awake at 05:00 or by 06:00 latest and now been lazing in dressing gown for 3 hours.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> still, we both have day-time tv to look forward to



I can't watch daytime TV...I don't like it


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't watch daytime TV...I don't like it



even Quincy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Even Quincy....which is not on, I just checked The Guide 

I could be watching Frasier and Will & Grace tho...

Nah man, will just post nonsense instead


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nah man, will just post nonsense instead


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nah man, will just post nonsense instead



The system works


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2009)

Morning, back to the drag today 

You think we'll reach 3k before 5?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning, back to the drag today
> 
> You think we'll reach 3k before 5?



we could make 3k, and you could make 1k at the SAME time, wouldn't that be cool


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning, back to the drag today
> 
> You think we'll reach 3k before 5?



Post! _Post!_


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Right, on my way out the door


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Bye Badgers! See you in an hour


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we could make 3k, and you could make 1k at the SAME time, wouldn't that be cool



I think that might be asking a bit much 

Although it is shaping up to be a dull day in the office...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2009)

I think I have caught marty's flu - have had a terrible nights sleep, am sniffly and have a bad headache 

However I am working at home today and there is a Wispa Gold n the fridge for later


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I have caught marty's flu - have had a terrible nights sleep, am sniffly and have a bad headache
> 
> However I am working at home today and there is a Wispa Gold n the fridge for later



I think I might struggle over to the shop and get a Wispa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Pasta for breakfast


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pasta for breakfast



breakfast of kings


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Nomz!

Is tricolour fussilli with Sainsbury's Taste the Difference pesto


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

You, madam, are a slattern.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Ain't it?


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

I had a tuna and red peppers on toast for mine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Least I'm clean. I _could_ be sat here in last week's jammies with dirty hair.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> I had a tuna and red peppers on toast for mine.



I had to give my tuna to the cat as I couldn't be arsed to go outside the other day


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

Quincy is ON!  ITV3, petrocelli is in this episode!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

My freeview zapper is not up the challenge Mart  The only buttons that work are 5 and Channel Down. If I miss something at 9 I have to start again from 55. Can't face it man


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My freeview zapper is not up the challenge Mart  The only buttons that work are 5 and Channel Down. If I miss something at 9 I have to start again from 55. Can't face it man


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had to give my tuna to the cat as I couldn't be arsed to go outside the other day



 



marty21 said:


> Quincy is ON!  ITV3, petrocelli is in this episode!



Oooh - I am torn now. There are some cute animals on "Animal 24/7" and I am obsessed by "Homes Under The Hammer" which is on next, but the Quince plus Petrocelli.

*hovers over the remote indecisively*


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

You lot - get up, get dressed, get out of the house for goodness sake!  It's a lovely day out there, there's a whole world to explore!

Those with a doctor's note excused


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

If I leave the house I end up spending money


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> If I leave the house I end up spending money



We've been through this already 

Go and chirrup some beer off someone.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> We've been through this already
> 
> Go and chirrup some beer off someone.



RFH at 4?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



I'm not convinced by that smiley, Stells 

According to the URL, it's meant to be smug, but it's more of an "I'm constipated, _and that's how I like it_" look.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2009)

Just received my morning motivational email 



> If you want to manage somebody, manage yourself. Do that well and you'll be ready to stop managing. And start leading.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> "I'm constipated, _and that's how I like it_" look.



Yeah, _smug_


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

NT at 5:45?
http://www.nationaltheatre.org.uk/51978/music/los-musicos.html


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'm not convinced by that smiley, Stells
> 
> According to the URL, it's meant to be smug, but it's more of an "I'm constipated, _and that's how I like it_" look.



It's always looked to me like someone enjoying the smell of their own fart.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> NT at 5:45?
> http://www.nationaltheatre.org.uk/51978/music/los-musicos.html



Trying to 'spread the joy' are you? I remember what you said about that the other week 

Can't you possibly get out earlier?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Just received my morning motivational email



(((neon)))

Do _they _expect you to actively do anything with that?


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

Look:  FREE! it's *FREE*.

No, can't really get away until 7.  I was going to stand you up.

Also free :
http://www.barbican.org.uk/library/event-detail.asp?ID=9537


----------



## g force (Sep 24, 2009)

First day back after 10 days in Hong Kong. Least it's pay day I suppose...


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> (((neon)))
> 
> Do _they _expect you to actively do anything with that?



It goes straight in the bin usually, if it wasn't a shared email I'd autofilter it.  You can get them yourself if you like - http://www.denny.co.uk/content/training-resources/thought-for-the-day.php 

I've just found a twix in my drawer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Look:  FREE! it's *FREE*.
> 
> No, can't really get away until 7.  I was going to stand you up.
> 
> ...



Oh. I thought you were offering to be chirp'sd


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Just received my morning motivational email



I used to get these fuckers and hate them in the face with hell 

Now I am supposed to motivate people using the medium of email on a weekly basis. Instead of feckless comments and stealing quotes of better men I use the medium of statistics to show how much they are failing.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh - I am torn now. There are some cute animals on "Animal 24/7" and I am obsessed by "Homes Under The Hammer" which is on next, but the Quince plus Petrocelli.
> 
> *hovers over the remote indecisively*



quincy was hardly in it, it was petrocelli all the time, playing a pioneering doctor, who BREAKS THE RULES! up against an interfering bureaucrat  in a fight to save a man's arm


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just found a twix in my drawer



See, now *that's* motivational.



5t3IIa said:


> Oh. I thought you were offering to be chirp'sd



Are you dressed yet?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

i need to find some socks, I am popping out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2009)

g force said:


> First day back after 10 days in Hong Kong. Least it's pay day I suppose...



Oooh we are going there for a holiday next March - any tips, hints, dos and don'ts would be much appreciated


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> quincy was hardly in it, it was petrocelli all the time, playing a pioneering doctor, who BREAKS THE RULES! up against an interfering bureaucrat  i*n a fight to save a man's arm*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Are you dressed yet?



I'm not naked but I coldn't really leave the house in this get-up.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 24, 2009)

sf


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I used to get these fuckers and hate them in the face with hell


There's also a calendar in the office with them on.  But at least that one is offset by vaguely interesting "on this day" facts.



prunus said:


> See, now *that's* motivational.



Yeah, emails don't stave off 10am hunger


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not naked but I coldn't really leave the house in this get-up.



Blog it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> sf



I licked a bit of steak the other day. As a pescatarian that's wrong innit? Do I have to start with the 'Yah well, I've been a pescatarian for 7 days now'?


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I licked a bit of steak the other day. As a pescatarian that's wrong innit? Do I have to start with the 'Yah well, I've been a pescatarian for 7 days now'?



No, but you do have to explain why you've been going around licking steak.

Oh - was it cooked steak?  I assumed it was a bit of steak you'd found lying around, which didn't make any sense.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oh - was it cooked steak?  I assumed it was a bit of steak you'd found lying around, which didn't make any sense.



Running into a butchers and licking random steaks?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> No, but you do have to explain why you've been going around licking steak.
> 
> Oh - was it cooked steak?  I assumed it was a bit of steak you'd found lying around, which didn't make any sense.



It was cooked steak in a restaurant  In my defence _I was a bit drunk_.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It was cooked steak in a restaurant  In my defence _I was a bit drunk_.


Did you like it?


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Running into a butchers and licking random steaks?



That's sort of the image I'd formed, yes...



5t3IIa said:


> It was cooked steak in a restaurant  In my defence _I was a bit drunk_.



Hey, no defence required - steak tastes goooooooooooood


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Did you like it?



Nah, Stells _hates_ being drunk.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

FUCK THIS DAY OFF NOW... 

Waiting at home for the best part of four hours for the Post Office to open. 
Got to the Post Office and queued while watching muppets serve muppets for fifteen mins. 
Finally got fucking served only to find the fucking letter was not there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Did you like it?



Yes. I wanted to nom on it and nom on it and chew and chew and chew all that juicy fibrous goodness and swallow it before it was chewed enough and think 'aaah is that going to go down?' and then lick the meatiness off my lips while going in _hard_ for another bit.

But I didn't because I don't eat meat.


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

That's made me go a bit tingly...


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> That's sort of the image I'd formed, yes...



It could be a new career path, the phantom steak licker of old London town.  I can't imagine the pay would be too good though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Did you like it?



Steak is ok

Better to cut it into strips if you get me?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes. I wanted to nom on it and nom on it and chew and chew and chew all that juicy fibrous goodness and swallow it before it was chewed enough and think 'aaah is that going to go down?' and then lick the meatiness off my lips while going in _hard_ for another bit.
> 
> But I didn't because I don't eat meat.


Yay aand boo    



Badgers said:


> Steak is *ok*


OK? ONLY OK?


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Steak is ok
> 
> Better to cut it into strips if you get me?



Will you never let it lie?!?

Or at least share it.


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> It could be a new career path, the phantom steak licker of old London town.  I can't imagine the pay would be too good though.



There's got to be a decent pun in there somewhere...goes pun-hunting...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

mmm steak, rare and bloody, or steak tartar, juicy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Am now eating fresh pineapple chunks.

The loo just flushed. What does that mean?

edit: I mean - I flushed it, it didn't just flush itself.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes. I wanted to nom on it and nom on it and chew and chew and chew all that juicy fibrous goodness and swallow it before it was chewed enough and think 'aaah is that going to go down?' and then lick the meatiness off my lips while going in _hard_ for another bit.
> 
> But I didn't because I don't eat meat.



Nip out under cover of darkness for a midnight steak. Nobody will ever know.

I was vegetarian for 6 years. Then someone ate a hot dog in front of me and took the piss out of me not being able to enjoy its loveliness so I just took a big munch out of it. That showed them. I'm still eating meat now just to properly show them that I DONT TAKE NO CRAP FROM ANYBODY.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2009)

I have never had Steak Tartare, but might try making some this weekend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yay aand boo



Bee darling - it's the only principle I have. I'm sticking with it for now.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am now eating fresh pineapple chunks.
> 
> The loo just flushed. What does that mean?
> 
> edit: I mean - I flushed it, it didn't just flush itself.



It probably means you've drained the cistern, which would have filled up before the water was turned off.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> It probably means you've drained the cistern, which would have filled up before the water was turned off.



Ah OK.

Pulled a supa moddell yet?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah OK.
> 
> Pulled a supa moddell yet?



Not yet, no.

But I'd be very surprised if my tactic of _rolling my eyes at people who, while skinny as hell, manage to block the entire pavement_, is an effective pulling technique.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Not yet, no.
> 
> But I'd be very surprised if my tactic of _rolling my eyes at people who, while skinny as hell, manage to block the entire pavement_, is an effective pulling technique.



Prob not  

Is it really honestly that bad? Is _everything_ happening at Somerset House?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Prob not
> 
> Is it really honestly that bad? Is _everything_ happening at Somerset House?



It is truly like Third World Nazi Germany in Hell


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> It is truly like Third World Nazi Germany in Hell



Oh, I imagine that's _exactly_ what it's like. Still, I suppose they can't fight their way through the rollerbladers to get into the Lyceum so it's not all bad


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Will you never let it lie?!?
> 
> Or at least share it.



If I gave away my secrets then people would stop listening. 
They would realise that I am really an insecure bore who takes joy in moaning, gossiping and one-upmanship.


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

No, I meant share the fajitas


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Bundle on Bee!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> No, I meant share the fajitas



GTFO


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

BUNDLE!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am without rage, there's a fantastic film on the telly RIGHT NOW

A Matter of life and death.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh why oh why can't I be arsed to watch television?!?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Channel Mart?


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh why oh why can't I be arsed to watch television?!?!



Masses of opium.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Masses of opium.



Don't mind if I do!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Channel Mart?



More 4, how long will it take you to get there?

i like the idea of channel mart


----------



## Yetman (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> BUNDLE!








YETHHSSS?



His hearing gotten progressively worse as the transformation from man to fly reached its later stages


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> More 4, how long will it take you to get there?
> 
> i like the idea of channel mart



got it!

"Oh bad luck old boy" was the first line I heard


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 24, 2009)

no clients left = no work to do = megabored 

Am going to spend today applying for a job I saw advertised yesterday...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> got it!
> 
> "Oh bad luck old boy" was the first line I heard


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Listen to Radio 4


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Listen to Radio 4



I had been listening to it since 6.30am - was time for a change.

Shame I am sitting with my back to the telly. I can just hear a baaaaad Fruuunch accent.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Flush still working


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Flush still working



Have you tried the taps?


----------



## g force (Sep 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh we are going there for a holiday next March - any tips, hints, dos and don'ts would be much appreciated



You'll love it!!! Should be cooler and less humid which will definitely help things...sweaty me was not good lol. The scale of the place is amazing...as many people as London crammed in to an island and a bit of the mainland, yet it all runs like clockwork!

Awesome buildings too






Victoira Peak is a must, wander round Kowloon Park, look at all the tall buildings, catch the ferry to Cheung Cheng island and eat the seafood while also pondering why there's so many cats on the island.

Err...the large Buddha on Lantau is okay but it's a bit themepark for my liking. Maybe go see the Horse Racing at Happy Valley. Ocean Park is cool cos it has 4 pandas and 2 Red Pandas! Other than that it's just a great place to wander around - lovely food at a cheap price.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Have you tried the taps?



No. Shall I?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

My big email has just hit the first 12,000 people and I am getting twitchy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

'Where' not 'were'!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

I haven't tried the taps yet.


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

TRY THE TAPS!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

OK. Hold on.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you think she's coming back?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

OK! Water in the taps! I ran them a bit then I suddenly has the urge to test the flush again :

Did they...lie? Have I been up since 6am _for no reason_?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2009)

I probably shouldn't have printed out that note and posted it through your door 

In my defence, I thought it would be funny.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2009)

g force said:


> You'll love it!!! Should be cooler and less humid which will definitely help things...sweaty me was not good lol. The scale of the place is amazing...as many people as London crammed in to an island and a bit of the mainland, yet it all runs like clockwork!
> 
> Awesome buildings too
> 
> ...



Cheers  

It sounds an amazing place - I am already dreaming about markets and dim sum!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Sinister


----------



## Pip (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone fancy coming to Hamburg 6th - 14th Oct for £35ish?


----------



## ethel (Sep 24, 2009)

first day back. cannot be bothered.


----------



## Pip (Sep 24, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> first day back. cannot be bothered.



Erm... chin up? Fill up on coffee?


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Pip (Sep 24, 2009)

Aww that's lovely. Do we have to guess your secret message again though?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Anyone fancy coming to Hamburg 6th - 14th Oct for £35ish?



What is your hidden agenda?


----------



## ethel (Sep 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Erm... chin up? Fill up on coffee?




i don't drink coffee


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Aww that's lovely. Do we have to guess your secret message again though?



I thought we were all playing the post-a-piccy-of-your-username game


----------



## Pip (Sep 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What is your hidden agenda?



Flea markets. They're always my hidden agenda


----------



## Yetman (Sep 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Anyone fancy coming to Hamburg 6th - 14th Oct for £35ish?



Hamburg eh. Whats there?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 24, 2009)

hola draggerz

no drag for moi once again

only just having my fucking lunch 


work still frantic, but at least no abuse today   am slowly getting new supplier contracts set up, but need to get some sales sorted


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

*message for pip*



Pip said:


> Flea markets. They're always my hidden agenda



vadim the kitchen guy is coming around tonight, to sort out dates for new kitchen, should be installed within the next month


----------



## Pip (Sep 24, 2009)

Woooohoooo!

Here, ask cesare if she wants an old cupboard?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Anyone fancy coming to Hamburg 6th - 14th Oct for £35ish?



Bloody hell - that's cheap!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Woooohoooo!
> 
> Here, ask cesare if she wants an old cupboard?



they are ancient! i think they were made in the early 80s tbf


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Sep 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Hamburg eh. Whats there?



the reeperbahn


----------



## Pip (Sep 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> they are ancient! i think they were made in the early 80s tbf



Ask her anyway.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

Golly, it's hot out


----------



## Yetman (Sep 24, 2009)

Pub pint is tempting me really bad. But that will lead to bad things. Drug things.


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

I have had a haircut.

Oh the excitement.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2009)

3000 


Afternoon is going slooow.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

i'm on the mend, I think!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2009)

It must be the Quincy effect.

The office hypochondriac has been at the Lockets today, he better not be building up to a sick day


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

afternoon guys and gals, been beyond bonkers here. just about catching up with it all now. 2 hours and then that's me done until Tuesday, ray!

sorry to hear you're not well marty, be careful of the relapse cos i've been wavering and so has someone i work with now.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

i think i must be getting better, my nostrils are getting a bit crusty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i think i must be getting better, my nostrils are getting a bit crusty



That is still no excuse for not wearing pants 

I may have my wispa gold in a bit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

wispa gold eh? i almost bought one but was put off by the hefty 60p price tag so went low-rent for a 35p boost bar


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is still no excuse for not wearing pants
> 
> I may have my wispa gold in a bit



i have put socks and shoes on!  


still no pants though, slutty i know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wispa gold eh? i almost bought one but was put off by the hefty 60p price tag so went low-rent for a 35p boost bar



65p I paid...but I was feeling sulky and miserable so the cost just added to my self-pity


----------



## sojourner (Sep 24, 2009)

ewww marty 

on jollydays paulie?  AGAIN? 

I am currently on hold to Telewest.  Oh joy.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 65p I paid...but I was feeling sulky and miserable so the cost just added to my self-pity


let us know if its lush and i might treat myself


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> ewww marty
> 
> on jollydays paulie?  AGAIN?
> 
> I am currently on hold to Telewest.  Oh joy.


kind of, off to see the kids in cornwall, first time i've seen the stroppy one since her 18th so looking forward to that i think  my ma's making all kinds of plans for what we're gonna do and even her highness sounds enthusiastic about seeing me.

bastard telewest, tell em there c**ts from me soj, hope things ok with you


----------



## sojourner (Sep 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> kind of, off to see the kids in cornwall, first time *i've seen the stroppy one since her 18th* so looking forward to that i think  my ma's making all kinds of plans for what we're gonna do and even her highness sounds enthusiastic about seeing me.
> 
> bastard telewest, tell em there c**ts from me soj, hope things ok with you



Give her down the banks for treating you so shoddily!!

I will tell them that for sure

Yeh, am getting there mate, slowly but surely.  Worst is over now, thank the fucking lord


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 24, 2009)

Pub lunch - feeling a bit sloshed  one hour 49 to go


----------



## Yetman (Sep 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wispa gold eh? i almost bought one but was put off by the hefty 60p price tag so went low-rent for a 35p boost bar



There's so much more work and ingredients to a boost compared to a wispa that is absolutely disgraceful.

Anyone remember when boosts used to be full of coconut? They were red.

Then they trialled the biscuit boost and the peanut boost and the biscuit boost only went and stole the fackin crown from the red one!! I preferred the bastard red one!!

If you peel the outer layer of chococaramel from a boost and eat the middle bit on its own its horrible.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2009)

Coincidentally, I bought a Wispa Gold at lunchtime.

It was rubbish - I threw half of it away


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, but it was an odd sort of coconut, wasn't it?  Sort of like the sweepings from the International Coconut-Shredding and Wood-Drilling Factory, stuck together with that gum stuff you used to get in school - you know, the white one.

I loved it.  It was lush.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, but it was an odd sort of coconut, wasn't it?  Sort of like the sweepings from the International Coconut-Shredding and Wood-Drilling Factory, stuck together with that gum stuff you used to get in school - you know, the white one.
> 
> I loved it.  It was lush.



pva 

it was wasnt it 

thick and a bit wrong but so bloody nice why couldnt they keep it eh?


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

I blame Thatcher.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> There's so much more work and ingredients to a boost compared to a wispa that is absolutely disgraceful.
> 
> Anyone remember when boosts used to be full of coconut? They were red.
> 
> ...


i thought you said _'wank and ingredients'_  bit freudian that one i reckon....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

on my third movie of the day!

a matter of life and death - love that movie
memoirs of an invisible man - chevy chase 
flying tigers - very young john wayne


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

you got no pants on and you're watching normal movies!!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you got no pants on and you're watching normal movies!!!



I'm too weak for anything else


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm too weak for anything else


gawd help us, you must be ill...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> gawd help us, you must be ill...



i hope to regain my strength by the weekend


----------



## Sadken (Sep 24, 2009)

Pip said:


> Anyone fancy coming to Hamburg 6th - 14th Oct for £35ish?



cool city, but 8 days'd be a stretch, i reckon.  Make sure you check out Lubeck if you're there for that long.


----------



## Pip (Sep 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> cool city, but 8 days'd be a stretch, i reckon.  Make sure you check out Lubeck if you're there for that long.



That's what I was thinking, but it's the only way it's cheap.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i thought you said _'wank and ingredients'_  bit freudian that one i reckon....



Thats probably a more likely candidate than the PVA we were on about earlier


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Yetman (Sep 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> on my third movie of the day!
> 
> a matter of life and death - love that movie
> memoirs of an invisible man - chevy chase
> flying tigers - very young john wayne




I've just realised I have not been ill in any way for about 10 years (except migranes). I need an excuse to stay in bed all day taking drugs and watching films dammit.....

....

......I should really just take a few days off with a fake illness shouldnt I? But then I wouldnt want to stay in bed all day watching films. Fuxake.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I've just realised I have not been ill in any way for about 10 years (except migranes). I need an excuse to stay in bed all day taking drugs and watching films dammit.....
> 
> ....
> 
> ......I should really just take a few days off with a fake illness shouldnt I? But then I wouldnt want to stay in bed all day watching films. Fuxake.



first time I've been proper ill for years, I reckon I've taken maybe a month off sick since 1983! (5 years of college since then as well though) 


and I was on the sofa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2009)

HAS JOB x


----------



## sojourner (Sep 24, 2009)

woohoo!!!!  nice one stella!!  good/commute time/wage?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> HAS JOB x



coolio


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Coincidentally, I bought a Wispa Gold at lunchtime.
> 
> It was rubbish - I threw half of it away



 You could have thrown that into my mouth, I thought it was lush!!


----------



## prunus (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> HAS JOB x



Excellent 

Well done.

When and where?

Need to update the stalking diary


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> HAS JOB x




Well done - great news 

What is it, where, when, will you still be able to drag with us?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> HAS JOB x


yay!! 

right kids, am off, see y'all next week, be good ya hear me (and marty put some pants on, please!!)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> HAS JOB x



 Yay!!!!


I will celebrate by boring you with my photo diary later!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> HAS JOB x



Congrats


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Excellent
> 
> Well done.
> 
> ...



we need to cross reference to keep all the records up to date


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......................................aaaaaaaAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Draggy days are here again
The skies above severe again
So let's sing a song of drear again
Draggy days are here again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning! Starts today!

Job = good commute and good money but only for three months. But  I've worked at this place before and only left for the perm gig I got redundanated from so they like people who can stay and that.

Thanks for all good wishes, you chaps rock


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, we do, don't we?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

How do I hate my cat? Let me count the ways.

Not sleeping terribly well so she was easily able to wake me up at 4am-ish. I got up and fed her to make her leave me alone. Then I got hassled and hassled and hassled for ages and had to get up _this_ early cuz she ruined my night. So I get up again 10 mins ago and walk into the kitchen and she goes 'Oh, look - a bowl of food. Nevermind nevermind' and starts nomming  Fucking mad  bastard forgot!


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Cut her eye out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Cut her eye out.



I'm not getting into that game


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Fair enough    It rarely goes well, anyway.

Have a good day at work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Cheers! You too!

I'll probably be back on here later tbh


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2009)

This Freeday starts ugly and gets uglier


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Very sorry for your travails Badgers  

Is a good day here


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

operating at about 96% I'm heading back into the drag


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2009)

FuckFuckitdyFuck


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Marty had a tiny weeny little nothing cold 

See you on Monday then


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Marty had a tiny weeny little nothing cold
> 
> See you on Monday then



I was Ill, very ill, 3 days, I'm still a little weak, but my bodily defences are strong, and they have fought  off the lurgy...

not sure about Monday, I'm due to be going out a couple of times that week, and not sure I can take 3 times in ONE WEEK!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks for all good wishes, you chaps rock



Specifically me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Specifically me.



Back on top then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I was Ill, very ill, 3 days, I'm still a little weak, but my bodily defences are strong, and they have fought  off the lurgy...
> 
> not sure about Monday, I'm due to be going out a couple of times that week, and not sure I can take 3 times in ONE WEEK!



Well, I suppose that's alright. You have the defences to fight off a lurgy but not to go out three times in one week


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Back on top then?



I'm basically straddling this Earth playing an absolutely astonishing guitar solo on a fender made of fire.  

Actually, I am about to have a massive hungover shit but, yeah, same thing more or less.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'm basically straddling this Earth playing an absolutely astonishing guitar solo on a fender made of fire.
> 
> Actually, I am about to have a massive hungover shit but, yeah, same thing more or less.



I am wearing a metaphorical crown made of platinum studded with the genitals of my enemies.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

*Yesterday's photo diary....*

Soooooooooo yesterday I went abroad....





I saw planes:





Taxi and takeoff:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

You went to Cyprus yesterday and now you're back?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am wearing a metaphorical crown made of platinum studded with the genitals of my enemies.



_Nice_.

Unrelated note - I think I'm going to be sick....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

I played hide and seek. Can you find me? :






Boo.... here I am:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

I wrote secret messages in invisible ink:






Then I used my magic to make the message visible:


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I wrote secret messages in invisible ink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







a message from the REAL world!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

Then I went here:






...and did this:





...and used these:





....and ended the afternoon feeling like this:


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

Goooood pics, but seeing wine made me feel sick


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Goooood pics, but seeing wine made me feel sick



Oh but I enjoyed it ken...I  drank it for the love of a photo story....My story Ken...our storyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

Fro is definitely looking good.  Did you see that Hannah Pool article in the Guardian recently?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Fro is definitely looking good.  Did you see that Hannah Pool article in the Guardian recently?



No...
Can she do this?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

Not any more she can't; it was all about surrendering her fro - gotta go to work now but check for it on the guardian site, you might find it interesting


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Not any more she can't; it was all about surrendering her fro - gotta go to work now but check for it on the guardian site, you might find it interesting


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning all.

Annoying boss is working from home today, which is good cos I have fuck all work to do


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Woah - what fantastic pics and a note! Bless you! xxxxxxxxxxxx

Work is alright so far lol


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Work is alright so far lol



That's right Stella...optimismmmmmmmmmmmm Makes the drag easier!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Christ, I'm bored already.

But that's only because I have no log-in so I can't do anything yet.

*sigh*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Christ, I'm bored already.
> 
> But that's only because I have no log-in so I can't do anything yet.
> 
> *sigh*



Watch this...video of our project and party...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a bit quite today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello - back in work today *grumble grumble* and there is no coffee *grumble grumble* but I am walking much better and got two - count them, two - cinnamon buns for £1.00 from Sainsbury's this monring.

One is already in my tum and the other will be joining it there later


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm starving! STARVING!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm starving! STARVING!



*pretends not to hear and hides cinnamon bun*

Stop giving your tuna to the cat, woman!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *pretends not to hear and hides cinnamon bun*
> 
> Stop giving your tuna to the cat, woman!!



That damned cat  Did you read what it did to me this morning?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

___~~~


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That damned cat  Did you read what it did to me this morning?



Yes I did - they have subtle ways of torture.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes I did - they have subtle ways of torture.



She seemed to have forgotten  If it gets alzhemiers I'm not sure what I'm going to do 

My mum's mate's dog went mad when it got old. It has been the sort of mutt to snatch _steaming_ scones off the cooling rack and whine with pain while it ate them all then it got senile I would just look at a proffered chicken breast in confusion  Very sad.

If Cindy goes senlie it's sack, brick and Regents Canal time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> She seemed to have forgotten  If it gets alzhemiers I'm not sure what I'm going to do
> 
> My mum's mate's dog went mad when it got old. It has been the sort of mutt to snatch _steaming_ scones off the cooling rack and whine with pain while it ate them all then it got senile I would just look at a proffered chicken breast in confusion  Very sad.
> 
> If Cindy goes senlie it's sack, brick and Regents Canal time.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> If Cindy goes senlie it's sack, brick and Regents Canal time.



You're such an arsehole to that lovely cat!


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Wibble.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You're such an arsehole to that lovely cat!



You want to test drive her for a week month?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You want to test drive her for a week month?



You know I would if I could but I can't


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> She seemed to have forgotten  If it gets alzhemiers I'm not sure what I'm going to do
> 
> My mum's mate's dog went mad when it got old. It has been the sort of mutt to snatch _steaming_ scones off the cooling rack and whine with pain while it ate them all then it got senile I would just look at a proffered chicken breast in confusion  Very sad.
> 
> If Cindy goes senlie it's sack, brick and Regents Canal time.



my grandad used to drown puppies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You know I would if I could but I can't



How about you just come over at 6.30am every morning and feed her and give her a tickle?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How about you just come over at 6.30am every morning and feed her and give her a tickle?



Actually, you're right.  Hammer to the back of the head, I reckon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 25, 2009)

our moggy's gone senile, he just prowls around meowing and looking confused about everything


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> our moggy's gone senile, he just prowls around meowing and looking confused about everything



Is sad. Does he forget to eat? Or get confused about eating?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is sad. Does he forget to eat? Or get confused about eating?


some mad polish woman from next door keeps feeding him in our front garden, which does confuse him. and he keeps wanting to eat our food and not his.


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Unclean!  Unclean!

I've just come back from the doc's - I have pathogenic parasites living in my eyelid, the fuckers.  Now I have to take horse pills until one of us dies.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> some mad polish woman from next door keeps feeding him in our front garden, which does confuse him. and he keeps wanting to eat our food and not his.



Is that the only symptom? Seems like quite ordinary catannoyingness to me...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Unclean!  Unclean!
> 
> I've just come back from the doc's - I have pathogenic parasites living in my eyelid, the fuckers.  Now I have to take horse pills until one of us dies.



OMG that's disgusting! Living things living in your EYES?!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Unclean!  Unclean!
> 
> I've just come back from the doc's - I have pathogenic parasites living in my eyelid, the fuckers.  Now I have to take horse pills until one of us dies.



Jesus!  


How much for your horse pills, friend?


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OMG that's disgusting! Living things living in your EYES?!



They're only teeny teeny*, but it is a little sore.



Sadken said:


> Jesus!
> 
> 
> How much for your horse pills, friend?



Haven't dropped one yet; when I've had a chance to measure their effects I'll get back to you with a price.

* Basically, bacteria, but saying parasites sounds much more fun.  As if there were hookworms or miniature cockroaches in there, don't you think?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

No no _bacteria_ I can stand. 'Parasites' made me think of worms with grippy little jaws *spews*

You off the beer for the duration then?


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No no _bacteria_ I can stand. 'Parasites' made me think of worms with grippy little jaws *spews*
> 
> You off the beer for the duration then?



I have a friend who used to study parasite epidemiology.  He was always going on about 'worm burdens' and the like.  And loads of lovely stories about why it's really important not to get a fever if you have as ascaris infestation (well, ideally, steer clear of the ascaris, but you know).  Want to hear...? 

Dunno about the beer - erthyromycin, sounds like a penicillin derivative, so probably be OK, I'll look it up...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Unclean!  Unclean!
> 
> I've just come back from the doc's - I have pathogenic parasites living in my eyelid, the fuckers.  Now I have to take horse pills until one of us dies.



My eyes are itching just reading that 

Have they given you special powers though - Xray vision, or lasers which can shoot out of your eyes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> I have a friend who used to study parasite epidemiology.  He was always going on about 'worm burdens' and the like.  And loads of lovely stories about why it's really important not to get a fever if you have as ascaris infestation (well, ideally, steer clear of the ascaris, but you know).  Want to hear...?
> 
> Dunno about the beer - erthyromycin, sounds like a penicillin derivative, so probably be OK, I'll look it up...



You may tell the ascaris story _after_ I have finished my falafel wrap.


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Dammit, erythromycin is on the 'best not' list.  Ah, fuck it, I'm going to anyway, it's really only the azoles that it matters with.


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You may tell the ascaris story _after_ I have finished my falafel wrap.



OK... 

Let me know when you're ready.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Unclean!  Unclean!
> 
> I've just come back from the doc's - I have pathogenic parasites living in my eyelid, the fuckers.  Now I have to take horse pills until one of us dies.



dude!!! how the hell did you get the evil parasitic dudes in your EYES?


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it might have been a result of looking at this thread:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=250788&page=446


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> OK...
> 
> Let me know when you're ready.



Ready


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

bring it on your dirty eyed muthafucka


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Ascaris worms - very common human-infecting parasitic worms, particularly in areas of poor sanitation.  About 25% of the world's population is infected I believe.

Anyway, what you need to know:  They are white roundworms, and grow up to about 30-40cm long, and look like this:







Their lifecycle in humans is grim enough as it is:  they get into you when you swallow something infected with their eggs.   In your small intestine they hatch into larvae which burrow through the gut wall to get into the bloodstream.  They swim through your veins until they reach the lungs, where they burrow out again into the lung airsacs to spend the next week or so, growing bigger, by eating your lung mucus mostly I think.  When they're a cm or so long they start to climb up the inside of the lungs, up the trachea, until they reach they epiglottis at which point they about turn and head off down your oesophagus to get to the gut again, to grow to full size.  A heavily infected person may have several hundred of these beasties in their gut.

Lovely eh?

Anyway, what about the fever?  How, really, can it be any worse that having several hundred giant worms swimming about your gut and blood and lungs?

Well, they really don't like high temperatures.  Really.  So, if you develop a fever, they start trying to get out.  In a panic.  The result of this is a sudden mass exodus of giant worms from your every orifice - mouth, nose, anus, even eye-sockets in bad cases.  Grim. 

There are pictures, but stay away if squeamish:

http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/n/c/ncj111/images/Ascaris.jpg

http://abyssaldepths.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/ascaris-lumbricoides.jpg  (particularly grim, and probably NSFW.  NSFAnyone, really).

There.  Now you can regale your friends at your next dinnerparty.  Preferably while serving fat noodles of some sort.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh and i didnt even click aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2009)

helloooooo gobshites

i am averaging 5 minute lunch breaks so far   however, i am managing to fill the entire reception area with the aroma of garlic pickle 

ferhucked - will be glad of doing fuck all this weekend


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh and i didnt even click aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh



And that's my best chat-up line 



sojourner said:


> helloooooo gobshites
> 
> i am averaging 5 minute lunch breaks so far   however, i am managing to fill the entire reception area with the aroma of garlic pickle
> 
> ferhucked - will be glad of doing fuck all this weekend



Garlic pickle.  Mmm.

But who are you calling gobshites?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

bluuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!! Cheers, mate.


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Always glad to be of service.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

prunus said:


> Always glad to be of service.





so , how long until they are evicted from your EYES! ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

I have just been into a flat that was bricked up 6 months ago....It was an old lady's home...someone has been through it, possibly looking for valuables and then just left it...all of her belongings, her clothes still on hangers, her food still in the cupboards....her smell in the air. It was sad. Her family could have least bagged/boxed up her things...but no...they didn't give a toss.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 25, 2009)

It would be good if you could oust those worms out of all of your facial orifices at will when someone says something to piss you off. 

Sorry madam we cannot authorise your overdraft...

_What??_

RAAAARRRR!! HAVE SOME FUCKING WORMS YA CUNT  ~ ~ ~~~


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Dunno.  I've taken the first batch of blood-red killpills, but no change yet.

No interesting psychotropic side-effects yet, either, but this purple transparent tapir here says that will soon change.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2009)

Trust the Tapir


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

The tapir likes beeeeeer


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

PM me when that horrible thing is off the page, ta.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> PM me when that horrible thing is off the page, ta.



It's off my page now but I've got non-default setting so I'm on page 79


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I have just been into a flat that was bricked up 6 months ago....It was an old lady's home...someone has been through it, possibly looking for valuables and then just left it...all of her belongings, her clothes still on hangers, her food still in the cupboards....her smell in the air. It was sad. Her family could have least bagged/boxed up her things...but no...they didn't give a toss.



bricked up? or was it secured with the metal shutters? bricked up is a bit overkill, but then it is hackney

I've dealt with a fair few flats of dead people, my favourite was an old soldiers flat, his mate brought the keys in, said he'd died in hospital, had no family. So I went around to have  look, it was very tidy, very military, there were framed photos of him in uniform, from the 50s i think, in the kitchen everything was spotless, he had probably tidied up before his last journey  . In the living room, there was a small b/w tv, and a coffee table, on the coffee table, and within reach of his arm chair were evidence of his two passions, puzzle mags, the ones where you draw a circle around the words, and 70s German porn    he was clearly a fan of old style muff....

it all went in the skip afair


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Alright you wimp, it's gone now.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

I feel like I've been playing poker, got my hand, looked at it, gone "OH, FOR FUCK'S SAKE!!!  WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?!?!" and then tried to continue playing.  Don't think that's the last I'll be seeing of those worms.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Worms at the youth club


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2009)

Just went downstairs to the offices of the PR firm, who were doing a bake sale to raise money for Macmillan Cancer Trust.

Lovely cake, and a remarkably good looking collection of staff


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Just went downstairs to the offices of the PR firm, who were doing a bake sale to raise money for Macmillan Cancer Trust.
> 
> Lovely cake, and a remarkably good looking collection of staff



did you pay for your cake?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> did you pay for your cake?



Of course.

In retrospect I should have tried to steal the cakes, and let them all wrestle me to the ground in a big cakey mess


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Wormy cakey mess at the youth club


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wormy cakey mess at the youth club



Stop ruining my ladycake fantasy with worms


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Parasitic fairy cakes in wormy youth club PR scandal


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2009)

They are covering my eyes with their pert breasts, so I'm not reading what you wrote


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Of course.
> 
> In retrospect I should have tried to steal the cakes, and let them all wrestle me to the ground in a big cakey mess



wrestle for charidee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> They are covering my eyes with their pert breasts, so I'm not reading what you wrote



Their wormy boobies?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Their wormy boobies?


wriggling through eye sockets


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> wriggling through eye sockets



Pert PR nipple-worms direct to Foggers socket

wigglewigglewigglewigglewigglewigglewigglewigglewigglewigglewigglewiggle


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

I have had neighbours in watch  over and over again...it makes us happy!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2009)

lalalalalala not reading


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> lalalalalala not reading



Are you scared of the word wriggle foggie?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you scared of the word wriggle foggie?



I am very fond of the word wriggle.

The cake ladies in my head are very wriggly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I am very fond of the word wriggle.
> 
> The cake ladies in my head are very wriggly



Cuz their airsacs are full of worms and the hotter you make them the harder the worms will try to escape


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cuz their airsacs are full of worms and the hotter you make them the harder the worms will try to escape



have you ever considered consulting a psychiatrist?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> have you ever considered consulting a psychiatrist?



I don't need any additional counselling  to help me in my quest to make foggers go 'ewww stop it stop it'


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't need any additional counselling  to help me in my quest to make foggers go 'ewww stop it stop it'



Funny - that's what I'm saying to the imaginary cake ladies. But it's a kind of mock struggle, if you see what I mean. I don't actually want them to stop.


----------



## prunus (Sep 25, 2009)

Here, have a look at this video of, er, cakey ladies.  Yes.  That's what is it. 



<scarpers>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Funny - that's what I'm saying to the imaginary cake ladies. But it's a kind of mock struggle, if you see what I mean. I don't actually want them to stop.



You'll get a mouthful of WORMS


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> bricked up? or was it secured with the metal shutters? bricked up is a bit overkill, but then it is hackney
> 
> I've dealt with a fair few flats of dead people, my favourite was an old soldiers flat, his mate brought the keys in, said he'd died in hospital, had no family. So I went around to have  look, it was very tidy, very military, there were framed photos of him in uniform, from the 50s i think, in the kitchen everything was spotless, he had probably tidied up before his last journey  . In the living room, there was a small b/w tv, and a coffee table, on the coffee table, and within reach of his arm chair were evidence of his two passions, puzzle mags, the ones where you draw a circle around the words, and 70s German porn    he was clearly a fan of old style muff....
> 
> it all went in the skip afair



This one was shipped off to an old people's home with dementia...the family went though the house then left it, full of her things. Her coat literally hanging on the hook next to the front door. It was then squatted for a few weeks before the housing association took back possession and bricked it up.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 25, 2009)

When worms escape, can they exit via the tit holes? That would look totally fucked


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> This one was shipped off to an old people's home with dementia...the family went though the house then left it, full of her things. It was then squatted for a few weeks before the housing association took back possession and bricked it up.



councils usually brick a property up if they intend to demolish the block imo, unless the squatting problem is major (which has been the case in Hackney) normally the metal shutters are enough, although I have known Squatters who got past them with those angle grinders 






essential tool for the modern squatter

googling angle grinders also showed me what they could do to the FACE!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2009)

Yetman said:


> When worms escape, can they exit via the tit holes? That would look totally fucked



Shippy. 

Manga. 

That is all.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> councils usually brick a property up if they intend to demolish the block imo,



I know marty...have you seen my thread on my estate projects?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Like yeah I know marty...have you seen my thread on my estate projects?





will look!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> will look!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>



 @ self


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yetman said:


> When worms escape, can they exit via the tit holes? That would look totally fucked



nipples from hell


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2009)

Hee hee I am out of here - laters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Has lovely weekend! Mwah!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

Stella, you need to get Rocky IV on VHS


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Stella, you need to get Rocky IV on VHS



Oh man, what a movie


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh man, what a movie



It's possibly the single greatest thing mankind has ever done.

"If he dies...he dies..."


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Better than 'He's not coming back'? Pffft


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

"I must brrrreak you"

Also, I love "Livvvvving in Ameeeeeeerica!  I FEEL GOOD!"  "(I immediately regret having agreed to fight this man)"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

You need to watch Aliens pretty soon matey tho. I can arrange this.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You need to watch Aliens pretty soon matey tho. I can arrange this.



'sif I haven't seen it!

"Get away from her you BITCH!"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

A refresher


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2009)

's on!


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I'm away.  See you on the flipside, y'all!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Screw you guys, I'm going home.

I earned some coin today, oh yes


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Screw you guys, I'm going home.
> 
> I earned some coin today, oh yes



Coin ftw, laters


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 26, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Shippy.
> 
> Manga.
> 
> That is all.



lotus breasts

shudder

wrong


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, that was productive


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

What?  What was productive?  Don't be so like one of those nigma things.  You been sacked yet, anyway? 

Early start to the drag for me - don't buses go quickly when they don't have to stop anywhere?

Still, I'm hoping to knock off early in recompense.  Possibly about 11 o'clock...


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

Quiet in here...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

Productive weekend, not!

Morning!


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

Phew, life.

I was beginning to think I was... THE ONLY ONE LEFT!!!

So, what did you do with your weekend?

I dug four new vegetable beds, and planted cabbages, onion, shallots and garlic.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

I was out and about on Saturday but ended up drunk and didn't do the PQ yesterday


----------



## pootle (Sep 28, 2009)

Morning all!  

I had an ace, adventure packed weekend but also did loads of chores and house stuff last night.

Haven't done a job app I was supposed to do over the weekend though and which I've got up early to do this am.  Hence why I'm drawn back to the dragging thread 

Stells: can't promise 100% I'll be there tonight - depends if I can get this job app done first.  Fingers crossed though


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was out and about on Saturday but *ended up drunk* and didn't do the PQ yesterday



Unproductive 



pootle said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I had an ace, adventure packed weekend but also did loads of chores and house stuff last night.
> 
> ...



You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

OK sweets, I understand 

I'll be disappointed and I'll probably cry but I'll understand.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Unproductive



I took pic of me in a new hat

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9749108&postcount=14680


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

Excellent hat.


----------



## pootle (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll be disappointed and I'll probably cry but I'll understand.



More tears? Oh noez! 

Am up extra early though and I don't *think* I've got that much at work so I can do it over lunch etc.  Really wanted to have some tea with Foggerz first though.

What time is kick off?

Will try my best to stop your tears and those of Team Non-Brane Box from even starting to flow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Excellent hat.



Found it in a hedge


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

pootle said:


> More tears? Oh noez!
> 
> Am up extra early though and I don't *think* I've got that much at work so I can do it over lunch etc.  Really wanted to have some tea with Foggerz first though.
> 
> ...



8pm, can has lovely tea around there as lots of places 

I am going to be _writing_ most of it at work today


----------



## pootle (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 8pm, can has lovely tea around there as lots of places



That was the idea - something like some delicious curry nom-ness.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

Also the pub doesn't mind if you bring chips in as they don't do food


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 8pm, can has lovely tea around there as lots of places
> 
> I am going to be _writing_ most of it at work today



like being a student again!  last minute ftw


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

right, back into the drag


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> like being a student again!  last minute ftw



I'm swinging wildly between supreme deluded confidence and kicking myself so hard I'm falling over


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 28, 2009)

o god i am so bord


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

Too bored to spell correctly?  And we like to use proper capitalisation on this thread as well.  Standards, you know.  Tsk tsk.  Not good enough.

Write out 100 times:

O God I am so bored.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2009)

Morning all.

45 minutes in and the drag is already in full force


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> o god i am so bord



Yay! New dragger! 


So - still no log-in at the new place and there's a swipe card system for the printers and I don't have any other work to do (_work_ work, got plenty of PQ shit) apart from printing


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Too bored to spell correctly?  And we like to use proper capitalisation on this thread as well.  Standards, you know.  Tsk tsk.  Not good enough.
> 
> Write out 100 times:
> 
> O God I am so bored.



That should be:

O God, I am so bored.

Punctuation and all that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So - still no log-in at the new place and there's a swipe card system for the printers and I don't have any other work to do (_work_ work, got plenty of PQ shit) apart from printing



Get someone else to do your printing and take an early lunch?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Get someone else to do your printing and take an early lunch?



Looks like I'mma gonna havta


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Found it in a hedge



 ace

morning all

am going to trog through yet more suppliers today - list is fucking endless 

am also going to start looking for a new job, i fucking loathe being on reception


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

I thought you had a new job lined up?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I thought you had a new job lined up?



I have

Am doing it now, but hate it already.  Back to square one, sat on reception, running the place on my own, no breaks, and although I am gonna get paid, I'm not yet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I have
> 
> Am doing it now, but hate it already.  Back to square one, sat on reception, running the place on my own, no breaks, and although I am gonna get paid, I'm not yet.



Jesbus wtf? What is it with reception at these places?! 

You gonna get a receptionist in? A reliable one this time, or I'll want to know the reason why


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesbus wtf? What is it with reception at these places?!
> 
> You gonna get a receptionist in? A reliable one this time, or I'll want to know the reason why



No - no receptionist, the guy can't afford to pay anyone else, so I'm having to do everything myself.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No - no receptionist, the guy can't afford to pay anyone else, so I'm having to do everything myself.



Boo - that ain't good 

I woke up feeling really glum and a bit weepy this morning. I know this is most probably hormonal/period related but _that doesn't help_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

Bad news x2 ^


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

my weekend was fun! drove to Peterborough! to visit my father-in-law, who is nearly 90, and was a rear gunner on a lancaster bomber during WW2, he has been all over the place, bombed Europe AND Africa, said his plane had to be dragged from a muddy airfield by Elephants, during his time in Africa. He also went to Nam, when he was in the Australian army...lovely fellah


We stayed in a Holiday Inn Express on a ring road outside Peterborough, spent about 90 minutes driving around in circles in and out of Peterborough trying to find the place (the hotel, not Peterborough) and saturday night was spent in a Harvester !!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

Are Lancaster bombers the ones...in that film about Lancaster bombers? Can't remember what it's called but it makes me think of ginger hair for some reason.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are *Lancaster* bombers the ones...in that film about Lancaster bombers? Can't remember what it's called but it makes me think of *ginger hair* for some reason.



I can't think of any link


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I can't think of any link





Just tell me what the fucking film is called - it's the one where the soup gets shot in the cockpit and Billy Zane gets the button fear.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just tell me what the fucking film is called - it's the one where the soup gets shot in the cockpit and Billy Zane gets the button fear.



I haven't a clue what you're talking about 

I was just making surname references


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> spent about 90 minutes driving around in circles in and out of Peterborough trying to find the place (the hotel, not Peterborough)



Wouldn't it have been quicker going home? 

There's only 3 of us in the office at the moment, and the other 2 both supposedly have colds and are trying to out cough each other


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2009)

My boss just nearly spilt a load of coffee on some work I have done. She doesn't know how close to death by stapler that brought her.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I haven't a clue what you're talking about
> 
> I was just making surname references



Oh lol  You did have to explain it though 

MEMPHIS BELLE! It just came to me


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2009)

Do you think Cesare ever gets "the button fear"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

I wouldn't like to speculate


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

Memphis Belle is likely to be B52s, I would have thought, with no information or knowledge at all.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are Lancaster bombers the ones...in that film about Lancaster bombers? Can't remember what it's called but it makes me think of ginger hair for some reason.



doesn't ginger always die in WW2 movies? ginger's bought it



neonwilderness said:


> Wouldn't it have been quicker going home?


there were *discussions* before we finally found the hotel


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Memphis Belle is likely to be B52s, I would have thought, with no information or knowledge at all.



B-17s, apparently, in fact.  But not Lancasters.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Memphis Belle is likely to be B52s, I would have thought, with no information or knowledge at all.



B-17 Flying Fortress apparently.

e2a: oh wait: The aircraft which portrayed the Belle was UK based B-17G "Sally B" which is operated by B-17 Preservation Ltd. The original Memphis Belle was an earlier B-17F model, so Sally B's chin gun turret was removed for the film and replaced afterwards.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memphis_Belle_(film)

this is fun


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

Passes the time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Passes the time.



I have stuff to do


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memphis_Belle_(film)
> 
> this is fun



Make it into a quiz question - then it will have been constructive


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> there were *discussions* before we finally found the hotel


Whenever I have 'discussions' in the car it usually means I'm getting the blame for not being able to drive and read a map at the same time


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Whenever I have 'discussions' in the car it usually means I'm getting the blame for not being able to drive and read a map at the same time



very similar to my situation


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have stuff to do



Well la-di-da.  No-one's _forcing_ you to do this stuff.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 28, 2009)

Morning slaggers. I've had about 13 hours sleep and still, all I want to do is lie in bed eating sweets and watching christmas movies. Working from home so might sneak a couple of hours kip in at lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Well la-di-da.  No-one's _forcing_ you to do this stuff.



I'm getting upset because i'm hungry


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm fucking starrrrrving

No way am I gonna wait til 1.30 today - will be bunging that jacket spud int micro at bang on 11.50


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope to be out of my first job for the day very very soon.

Then the second part of the drag will start.

But I might inveigle a tiny lunchtime gap in between.  I hope.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2009)

I have just eaten two chocolate digestive biscuits. On what is supposed to be the first day of my diet. I am hopeless


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

Swap for _prunes_


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just eaten two chocolate digestive biscuits. On what is supposed to be the first day of my diet. I am hopeless



Where did you get them from?

I could murder some choccy biccies right now actually.  Have some jelly babies, but they're just not the same


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Where did you get them from?
> 
> I could murder some choccy biccies right now actually.  Have some jelly babies, but they're just not the same



Left over from when I bought some for the office last week


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Left over from when I bought some for the office last week



tut tut

you should know not to place yourself in temptation's way!  

at the very least you could have sent them my way


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 28, 2009)

today I have missed my dr's appt  go me!!!


----------



## Yetman (Sep 28, 2009)

Migraine kicking in nicely. Fuck.

Good work teeps. Stick it to the fucker


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Swap for _prunes_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

Has log on!

But no printing swipe card


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2009)

Went to pick up my new car at lunchtime, so no time left for proper food.  I'm having to quickly have a snicker and can of crappy pop


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

Ooo what kinda car?

I'm hoping and praying I get some dosh out of the govt redundancy thing, as I will be needing to find me a reasonable second-hander to get about in


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

*awaits call from garage about mot*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

No car news from me.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 28, 2009)

Its all going off in here today


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No car news from me.



ford capri?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Just had a heartdropping moment when I discovered my secretary - who has been off for 8 days with swine flu and counting - has hoarded a load of my work in a pile of papers under some files and some of that work was pretty fucking urgent, as it goes!  First time I've been genuinely annoyed with her in about 2 years of working together really closely because she has caused me all manner of grief with that and I've effing spoken to her on facebook recently and everything!!  Gonna implement some new rules when she gets back.


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Went to pick up my new car at lunchtime, so no time left for proper food.  *I'm having to quickly have a snicker* and can of crappy pop


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> ford capri?



I just wish I'd never brought it up really


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

I actually want to weep about my one.  I am fucking shitted; gonna have all manner of angry people on my case soon - probably have to stay till fuck knows when doing it all myself tomorrow, having gotten in at fuck knows when.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just wish I'd never brought it up really



it's a classic car


----------



## Pip (Sep 28, 2009)

What's wrong with ford capris?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2009)

Muttley!! He's my favourite...cartoon dog that cashes pigeons! In fact I made a Facebook quiz based on Muttley (actually it's about travel but Muttley kinda features)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

Pip said:


> What's wrong with ford capris?



Nothing nothing nothing nevermind


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

Pip said:


> What's wrong with ford capris?



nothing at all, they are classic cars


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nothing at all, they are classic cars



Quite comfortable, I understand...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Quite comfortable, I understand...



I believe they are, probably one of their selling points


----------



## Pip (Sep 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nothing at all, they are classic cars



Yes they are  they're really expensive you know. I'd drive one in a shot.

Someone on my mum's estate has got a gti convertible like this just FESTERING on his drive. I keep trying to get him to sell it to me but he won't


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I actually want to weep about my one.  I am fucking shitted; gonna have all manner of angry people on my case soon - probably have to stay till fuck knows when doing it all myself tomorrow, having gotten in at fuck knows when.



On the bright side, at least you found it, and can now do something about it


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

Pip said:


> Yes they are  they're really expensive you know. I'd drive one in a shot.
> 
> Someone on my mum's estate has got a gti convertible like this just FESTERING on his drive. I keep trying to get him to sell it to me but he won't



I haz golf 

but it's not GTI, or convertable

it is green though, the colour green, not particularly enviromentally friendly, although I am impressed with the distance it will cover on one tank


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> On the bright side, at least you found it, and can now do something about it



Proper Sisyphus moment - I've worked frantically to clear my backlog, only to discover another backlog.  Really feel like giving up for the day and going down the pub tbh.

Ta, by the way


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ooo what kinda car?



An Astra, looks a bit like this.  My last one was the same, but the engine is fucked so decided to park exchange it before it broke completely.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> http://www.kopje.net/download/Mutley.png



Drat and double drat!!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Proper Sisyphus moment - I've worked frantically to clear my backlog, only to discover another backlog.  Really feel like giving up for the day and going down the pub tbh.
> 
> Ta, by the way



If it can wait until tomorrow, I'd go with that tbh.  There's not much you can do today really, is there?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> An Astra, looks a bit like this.  My last one was the same, but the engine is fucked so decided to park exchange it before it broke completely.



not bad

not that I know much about cars tbh.  I just want one that's not too big, is good on petty, and accelerates fast so I can piss people off at the lights


----------



## Yetman (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> she has caused me all manner of grief with that and I've effing spoken to her on facebook recently and everything!!



One of my team mates used to bring in cakes every Friday and one day there was one left so he offered it to the boss, who took it quite gladly.

Later on the boss called him to the office and sacked him for giving the security guards a 'pair of crossword doing too fat for the old bill sit around bastards' 

While packing his stuff up he said 'I cant fucking believe John has sacked me, I even gave him a cake this morning and everything'.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Forcing myself to eat some lunch whilst watching youtube video of James/Lauren Harries freakout on This Morning last week.  Considering quitting my job to spend my mornings watching Holly the Willoughbot on that show now.  She's so fucking amazing and _so_ much like a robot.  She's _awesome_.  Siiiiiiigh.


----------



## Pip (Sep 28, 2009)

I used to be really, really obsessed with that woman. I wrote to the GMC about her mum.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2009)

didn't she take a massive pasting recently?

well out of order


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Pip said:


> I used to be really, really obsessed with that woman. I wrote to the GMC about her mum.



You saw the keith allen documentary?  The Cardiff Insitute of Humanistic Studies?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Or, sorry, are you both talking about the Willoughbot?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2009)

na lauren whasername. Her and her BF got a kicking recently...nasty


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh really? Can't see anything on google news....which leads me to wonder....DC, do you dream about beating up transexuals?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2009)

She was beaten up quite nastily a while back - year or two ago IIRC 


Shame the opportunity to comment about Holly Willoughby and massive pastings is absent


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> not that I know much about cars tbh.  I just want one that's not too big, is good on petty, and accelerates fast so I can piss people off at the lights



My last one did about 40mpg on a decent run, this one has a slightly bigger engine but think it does about the same.  I've not tried racing anyone in this yet though 

Hungry again now...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2009)

@ken
reverse the roles and you are on the money


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

fogbat said:


> She was beaten up quite nastily a while back - year or two ago IIRC
> 
> 
> Shame the opportunity to comment about Holly Willoughby and massive pastings is absent



You want to put paste on Holly Willoubot? Your own paste?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You want to put paste on Holly Willoubot? Your own paste?



I wouldn't have put it that coarsely 




Well, I might have


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I wouldn't have put it that coarsely
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yours was very very subtle but I didn't know what line you wanted me to feed you


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yours was very very subtle but I didn't know what line you wanted me to feed you



I hadn't thought the details through, if I'm honest.

Thoughts of the Willoughbot distracted me


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> @ken
> reverse the roles and you are on the money



Yeah, but that is not even unusual to do that, so all the comedy has gone


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Yessssssss, my minions.......yeeeeeesssssss, spread the usage of the phrase "the willoughbot" until it reaches the status of K-Fed and Li-Lo....


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You saw the keith allen documentary?  The Cardiff Insitute of Humanistic Studies?



Her whole family are a spectacular bunch of mentalists. The poor kid never stood a chance


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

Blimey - was waiting for a call back from a guy who left a voicemail on my phone on Friday afternoon, was meant to be quoting me for keyholding

Just rang up to check on progress, and was informed that he died on Friday evening of a heart attack!!

Kinda put my shit into perspective


----------



## prunus (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yessssssss, my minions.......yeeeeeesssssss, spread the usage of the phrase "the willoughbot" until it reaches the status of* K-Fed and Li-Lo*....



You what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I hadn't thought the details through, if I'm honest.
> 
> Thoughts of the Willoughbot distracted me



Wait, what? You said 'Holly Willoughbot' and 'massive pasting' in the same sentence and you _meant nothing by it_


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Blimey - was waiting for a call back from a guy who left a voicemail on my phone on Friday afternoon, was meant to be quoting me for keyholding
> 
> Just rang up to check on progress, and was informed that he died on Friday evening of a heart attack!!
> 
> Kinda put my shit into perspective



blimey! his last work related phone call might have been to you


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> You what?



Oh get with the fucking programme, fogbat!  Don't you _read_ Heat magazine?!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Blimey - was waiting for a call back from a guy who left a voicemail on my phone on Friday afternoon, was meant to be quoting me for keyholding
> 
> Just rang up to check on progress, and was informed that he died on Friday evening of a heart attack!!
> 
> Kinda put my shit into perspective



Christ!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait, what? You said 'Holly Willoughbot' and 'massive pasting' in the same sentence and you _meant nothing by it_



Well no. There was clearly some sort of dirty "paste" reference in my mind, but nothing detailed, IYSWIM.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> blimey! his last work related phone call might have been to you



I know

Sent a shiver right through me!  I must have just missed his call cos it was on voicemail at something like 10 past 5


----------



## Pip (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You saw the keith allen documentary?  The Cardiff Insitute of Humanistic Studies?



Nah, before all that, and I reasoned that it wasn't in my best interests to rake up the past with the Allen documentary, so I left it.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Oh get with the fucking programme, fogbat!  Don't you _read_ Heat magazine?!



I don't, but I think you were actually replying to someone else


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Pip said:


> Nah, before all that, and I reasoned that it wasn't in my best interests to rake up the past with the Allen documentary, so I left it.



Fucking *amazing* documentary tbf


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I don't, but I think you were actually replying to someone else



Well, obviously I _meant_ to say Prunus, didn't I?!  Mr fog-I'm really pedantic-bat!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2009)

Time to put on some lippy before heading home. I am dosed up to the eyeballs on ibuprofen and paracetemol in order to try to stave off period pains so may have to have a little snooze on the train


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 28, 2009)

OMFG!!!! 

It's only 5 to 5 and I don't finish til 6. 

*cries* 

I'm so fucking bored.  I want to go hooooooome. 


*cries more*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 28, 2009)

It's 5 to 5 and I finish at 5 and I'm not finished!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2009)

Morning! Slightly tired after last night. Has Badgers today?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2009)

Good morning draggersssssssssssssssssssssss!

BBC London Digital...94.9

7:20 am ...interview with the artists (my neighbours)
8:20am interview with us residents.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2009)

Woohoo!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! Slightly tired after last night. Has Badgers today?


has badgers what today? woken up? fucked a duck-billed platypus? taken an orange up the gary? what the bloody fuck do you mean?


----------



## prunus (Sep 29, 2009)

Morning all.

Missed you Rutita.  Sounds cool.

You've described Badgers' regular morning ritual to a T there I think Pickman's.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

Saw it in the guardian yesterday, but no you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2009)

I am being interviewed at 8:20 am...plenty of me to go aroundddddddddddddddddddd!!!! 


Drag on...I will probably be late for work too...


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

i will try and listen but i need to grab those bathroom chances when they come up - link to it later, ja?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> i will try and listen but i need to grab those bathroom chances when they come up - link to it later, ja?



Ja?...don't speak to me in meeeja speak..

Cos i'm still, I'm still Ruti from the block...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I am being interviewed at 8:20 am...plenty of me to go aroundddddddddddddddddddd!!!!
> 
> 
> Drag on...I will probably be late for work too...



go team Rutita1


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2009)

later start today due to mtg, might have a sausage and egg mcmuffin at liverpool st, after checking to see if my car is all well


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2009)

*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek...


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/playlive/bbc_london/


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

now!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2009)

Really late for workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!

Woot!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2009)

Morning guys and gals!

How did the quiz go????

Working at home today, I was supposed to have a neuro appointment this morning but it was canceled


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

Quiz was cool.  My team came one from last.  I'll just throw that out there right away.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2009)

Morning all.

As expected the office hypochondriac has phoned in sick, so no doubt I'll get a load of extra work dumped on me today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Quiz was cool.  My team came one from last.  I'll just throw that out there right away.



Where you made to wear a big pair of pants with "almost loser" written on them?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

No, my face is punishment enough, I feel.

My office is actually _shaking_ today.  This fucking building work that has been going on right near my window for about 3 weeks now and caused me to just storm out one day has stepped up a notch.  It's honestly like having woody woodpecker sat on my stupid quiz losing head.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

It's actually giving me a stomach ache!  I feel like I'm on a fucking ferry!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> has badgers what today? woken up? fucked a duck-billed platypus? taken an orange up the gary? what the bloody fuck do you mean?



Ooooh, you silver-tongued rotter, you


----------



## fogbat (Sep 29, 2009)

Groan.

Hangover.

Groan.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2009)

Fogbat last night: Jusht wun moar shtella b'fine no fine really no no :hic:

I am fresh like a cunting daisy today. Funnily enough the PQ was a bit more fun for me when I wasn't totally sloshed


----------



## Yetman (Sep 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/playlive/bbc_london/



Vanessa fucking Felch is on. I'm not listening to that Jabba.

Morning all. I've had about 30 hours sleep in the past few days and feel great for it. So I'm going to do some actual work today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Vanessa fucking Felch is on. I'm not listening to that Jabba.


Now she's on!!!

She wasn't before....WE were on...I gave you a big shout out as well stella...you missed it!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fogbat last night: Jusht wun moar shtella b'fine no fine really no no :hic:
> 
> I am fresh like a cunting daisy today. Funnily enough the PQ was a bit more fun for me when I wasn't totally sloshed



You did seem in your element, actually.  Was fun to see


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Now she's on!!!
> 
> She wasn't before....WE were on...I gave you a big shout out as well stella...you missed it!



What?! I can't listen at work?! What did you say?! Oh, make me more famous I LOVE IT!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You did seem in your element, actually.  Was fun to see



It suits me, doesn't it? I wish I could be on the radio more


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It suits me, doesn't it? I wish I could be on the radio more



We should attack that hard.  Trawl London looking for hospitals and what not.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> We should attack that hard.  Trawl London looking for hospitals and what not.



I am TOO BIG for the hospitals now matey. Will outline Master Plan later


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What?! I can't listen at work?! What did you say?! Oh, make me more famous I LOVE IT!



http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...ow_with_Joanne_Good_and_Paul_Ross_29_09_2009/

2:19 until 2:23


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...ow_with_Joanne_Good_and_Paul_Ross_29_09_2009/
> 
> 2:19 until 2:23



OK - I'll have a go at lunchtime 

Did you REALLY mention MY ACTUAL NAME?


----------



## prunus (Sep 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK - I'll have a go at lunchtime
> 
> Did you REALLY mention MY ACTUAL NAME?



Nah, just referenced "some mad bint off the internet" and some stuff about the court orders, don't worry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> Nah, just referenced "some mad bint off the internet" and some stuff about the court orders, don't worry.



 tell me!

Lucy Q went down very well, thanks


----------



## prunus (Sep 29, 2009)

I *knew* there had to be some point to me somewhere.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...ow_with_Joanne_Good_and_Paul_Ross_29_09_2009/
> 
> 2:19 until 2:23



Exciting!! I shall try and listen later


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 29, 2009)

urgh, feel like shit, this bastard cold won't go away. too fucking busy at work. i want to die.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i want to die.



No, no no....the world needs you!


----------



## prunus (Sep 29, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> urgh, feel like shit, this bastard cold won't go away. too fucking busy at work. i want to die.



You will, my friend, you will, worry not.  Of all the things you can wish for in life this is the only one you can be sure of being granted.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 29, 2009)

now i can't get powerpoint to do that bastard bullet point thing on a list.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2009)

Highlight text and right-click > bullets and headers (or similar)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2009)

hundred notes for the car


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 29, 2009)

got that bit - now boss just told me how to make them appear one at a time....and caught me posting this


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> got that bit - now boss just told me how to make them appear one at a time....and caught me posting this



You need to animate them...

Slide Show:
Custom animation:
Add effect:


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> hundred notes for the car



What for?

Looks like a trip home for lunch will be in order.  I was going to go to the shops, but after checking my bank balance that idea is a non starter


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 29, 2009)

Sainsbury's are doing £1 egg and cress sandwiches


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2009)

The nearest Sainsbury's is further than my house


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> What for?
> 
> Looks like a trip home for lunch will be in order.  I was going to go to the shops, but after checking my bank balance that idea is a non starter



MOT plus 2 tyres, it's not too bad really, I bought the car about a month or so ago,. didn't get it checked before hand, apart from kicking the tyres (clearly not hard enough) and looking at the engine and mumbling "seems alright"


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2009)

You sound more thorough than me.  I just sat in the drivers seat then looked at the spare tyre in the boot


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> You sound more thorough than me.  I just sat in the drivers seat then looked at the spare tyre in the boot



there's a spare tyre in the boot?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2009)

Apparently it's just there to fill the space, otherwise there'd be a big hole


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sainsbury's are doing £1 egg and cress sandwiches



MMMMMMMMMmmmm hungry....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Apparently it's just there to fill the space, otherwise there'd be a big hole



it sounds like it could come in useful, if I was a real man and could actually change a tyre


----------



## Yetman (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got wheels all over my house at the minute. Cars are shite man. I'm looking at around 500 sovs to get mine through the MOT  thats with doing half the work myself as well. Its only an 02 reg as well. Fucking bollocks.

Workwise I just earned around £4 for taking a dump. Result 

I might go and steal some work stuff while I'm here.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it sounds like it could come in useful, if I was a real man and could actually change a tyre



I've only every had to change a tyre twice.  Both times were on my girlfriend's car before I could drive


----------



## Yetman (Sep 29, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I've only every had to change a tyre twice.  Both times were on my girlfriend's car before I could drive



Change a wheel I can do, but change a tyre? How do you do that without a tyre popping off machine? Massive pair of spoons?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Change a wheel I can do, but change a tyre? How do you do that without a tyre popping off machine? Massive pair of spoons?



this is where I went wrong, I lacked massive spoons


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Change a wheel I can do, but change a tyre? How do you do that without a tyre popping off machine? Massive pair of spoons?



Yeah, I meant change a wheel.  You can see my level of knowledge on this subject is fairly low


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, I meant change a wheel.  You can see my level of knowledge on this subject is fairly low



but surely the tyre is changed, you need a new tyre, the middle bit stays the same (is that the hub?at self)


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2009)

It's all to do with the spoons


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2009)

fucksake... why don't people tell you what they want before you get it/do it... rather than complain it's not right once you've done it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2009)

Got to get myself together and properly dressed in a bit as I have to go and see the psychologist....I don't want to go  I don't want to leave the house, I am quite happy sitting here with the telly and my embroidery and "Dickinson's Real Deal" and my rice crispie bar.

Which is rather ironic as one of the reasons my MS Nurse refered me to the psycho was because I said I didn't like leaving the house and I am eating too much


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2009)

Bit of a coincidence


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Bit of a coincidence



She is going to make me talk about stuff when I just want to ignore it....as I always have done which is why I am going to see her in  the first place!

I'm useless


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She is going to make me talk about stuff when I just want to ignore it....as I always have done which is why I am going to see her in  the first place!
> 
> I'm useless


 chin up girl, you are so NOT useless!   In other news whappen to stells?  Self imposed holiday?  Is our girl ok, someone text her and report back pls


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh QoG, that makes my whinge seem so self absorbed. marty's right, you're not useless. Any way that the doc could come to you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Got to get myself together and properly dressed in a bit as I have to go and see the psychologist....I don't want to go  I don't want to leave the house, I am quite happy sitting here with the telly and my embroidery and "Dickinson's Real Deal" and my rice crispie bar.
> 
> Which is rather ironic as one of the reasons my MS Nurse refered me to the psycho was because I said I didn't like leaving the house and I am eating too much



Are you a bit worried there QoGoths?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> chin up girl, you are so NOT useless!   In other news whappen to stells?  Self imposed holiday?  Is our girl ok, someone text her and report back pls





BiddlyBee said:


> Oh QoG, that makes my whinge seem so self absorbed. marty's right, you're not useless. Any way that the doc could come to you?





Rutita1 said:


> Are you a bit worried there QoGoths?



Thanks all - it's only at the doctor's surgery which is about a 15 minute walk away (or 20 minute shuffle as my leg is still a bit funny!).

I am just not very good at opening myself up in a one to one. I am better in a group. 

Today we are going to look at my sense of failure and why I think I am one....and all I am thinking is "It won't work, it'll just fail like everything"! 

MUST get dressed - laters!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> fucksake... why don't people tell you what they want before you get it/do it... rather than complain it's not right once you've done it!



  whatever you're talking about


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> whatever you're talking about


Someone in the office gets a product from me, then says this isn't what I wanted, it's different to last year, no-one will like it, I don't like change... moan, moan, moan!

Don't take a month's holiday, and not tell me what you want before you go, and before I order 500 of them then! 

(that's what my little rant earlier was about )


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Someone in the office gets a product from me, then says this isn't what I wanted, it's different to last year, no-one will like it, I don't like change... moan, moan, moan!
> 
> Don't take a month's holiday, and not tell me what you want before you go, and before I order 500 of them then!
> 
> (that's what my little rant earlier was about )



kill them in the face


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> kill them in the face


yeh 

I just said "you can have the one you want next year"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 29, 2009)

ywan, made it to the end of the day almost, just about finished my powerpoint bastarding presentation for seminar tomorrow. g'luck at the shrinks QoTG, see y'all anon...


----------



## prunus (Sep 30, 2009)

Here beginneth the drag.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 30, 2009)

Morning draggers....no fun and exciting escapades today...just work..


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2009)

long day ahead for the martyhero, evening meeting that stretches the drag until 9.30


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> long day ahead for the martyhero, evening meeting that stretches the drag until 9.30


poor martyhero. but how's your day looking?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> poor martyhero. but how's your day looking?



all day at work I'm afraid, young pickman, but tomorrow is basically a half day


----------



## prunus (Sep 30, 2009)

A rewarding and satisfying career, they said.
A lifetime of fulfillment, they said.
You'll get more out, the more you put in, they said.
What, then, is this shit?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2009)

Morning all.  Office hypochondriac is still off, his imaginary flu must be really bad


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 30, 2009)

Only 10 emails waiting in my inbox this morning...it will be a good day...


----------



## Numbers (Sep 30, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Only 10 emails waiting in my inbox this morning...it will be a good day...


Lucky sod.  Never less than 100 when I arrive, but anything I'm cc'd on goes straight to a folder, I only deal with things that are sent to me.

I did have a Blackberry but I handed it back cos I was looking at it night and day.  Not anymore.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2009)

Morning all

I foresee marty looking for a new job shortly - evening meetings do not sit well 

I have another exciting day ahead, jampacked with some challenges, some mundanity, and a whole heap of slavery

still, at least the mortgage is getting paid eh? 

actually, it's not THAT bad - I could do with a little mundanity after all the fucking recent madness


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Morning all
> 
> I foresee marty looking for a new job shortly - evening meetings do not sit well
> 
> ...



I don't need to, I'm still in the old job!!! another 3 weeks !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2009)

Yo!

Back in the office where electrical stuff has put the toilets off limits (on this floor at least) and means every so often there is a headache inducing driulling noise.

Plus the bus driver on the 27 this morning looked like fogbat


----------



## Sadken (Sep 30, 2009)

Oi oi!  Day is shaping up very nicely so far.  Had 2 clients drop out on me, freeing me up to do some of my huge backlog of work


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yo!
> 
> Back in the office where electrical stuff has put the toilets off limits (on this floor at least) and means every so often there is a headache inducing driulling noise.
> 
> Plus the bus driver on the 27 this morning looked like fogbat



Fogbat drives the 38


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I don't need to, I'm still in the old job!!! another 3 weeks !



I can't keep up with you marty

You're nowt but a total job slut


----------



## Pip (Sep 30, 2009)

Ugh.

How is it already 10:30?! I haven't done anything I needed to do yet


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 30, 2009)

morning all, feeling much more chipper today. altho another colleague down with the lurgy so extra to cover. off to brum this evening for a conference, bag packed and looking forward to an awayday.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, feeling much more chipper today. altho another colleague down with the lurgy so extra to cover. off to brum this evening for a conference, bag packed and looking forward to an awayday.



Travelodge or Holiday Inn Express ?

Will sir be dining at the Harvester?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I can't keep up with you marty
> 
> You're nowt but a total job slut



  A job Whore 

although in my defence, 13 months in this one isn't too bad, and there was 3 years in the last one


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Travelodge or Holiday Inn Express ?
> 
> Will sir be dining at the Harvester?


don't know, the missus has taken care of hotel bookings so it's like a magical mystery away day (we've wangled a joint attendance at this conference btw )


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't know, the missus has taken care of hotel bookings so it's like a magical mystery away day (we've wangled a joint attendance at this conference btw )



nice work!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2009)

Just received a reply to an email I sent earlier:



> As far as I am aware there are no hydrocarbon coldrooms on the market, as they would be classed as weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> A job Whore
> 
> although in my defence, 13 months in this one isn't too bad, and there was 3 years in the last one



B..b..but you won't get any length of service like that!! 

In other news, I have just given myself a whopping headache trying to figure out how to extract account information from Hal the Photocopier, who has given me a print-out that indicates the machine is taking powerful hallucinogenics


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 30, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Lucky sod.  Never less than 100 when I arrive, but anything I'm cc'd on goes straight to a folder, I only deal with things that are sent to me.
> 
> I did have a Blackberry but I handed it back cos I was looking at it night and day.  Not anymore.



10 is not normal Tone, the usual is 60-80...all adressed to me, asking me things or for info I have already given...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 30, 2009)

Have spent the last hour and a half building a underdesk pedestal..only to find that now I need the star head screw driver to put the handles and wheels on that SOMEONE has taken it home!!!!!...I have emailed her and asked her to get it in her lunch break.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 30, 2009)

That fucking drilling is back.


----------



## Pip (Sep 30, 2009)

I posted this on another thread but it deserves a wider audience.

This morning I got to tell two policemen that homie don't play that when they tried to leave my friend's cafe without paying 
I feel her "you might be able to get away with that at _Mariiie's_, but Vaz has got nothing to hide" was maybe a bit better than my effort.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 30, 2009)

Fudge the po-lice.

M. C. PIP, will you please give your testimony to the jury about this fucked up incident


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 30, 2009)

Pip said:


> I posted this on another thread but it deserves a wider audience.
> 
> This morning I got to tell two policemen *that homie don't play that *when they tried to leave my friend's cafe without paying




Go Pip....cheeky plebs!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2009)

They are drilling holes in  our office wall now - 'tis loud.

Plus someone nearby is having a ciggie and I can smell it and despite not having smoked for 6 years it is making me want one and want one bad


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2009)

We had an exciting time of it last night actually.  Was just about to go to sleep when we heard this weird really loud scraping noise, and all the house alarms started going off.  It was that weird and loud, I looked out the window, to see neighbours coming out their houses.  

Not one to miss a good nosey, I got up and went out too, and we all stood around shrugging, going 'wtf IS that?' to each other 

Then we saw smoke coming up out of someone's front yard, shit ourselves, and called the fire brigade

Anyhoooo, after an hour or so of them checking, it was apparently a faulty leccy cable in the underground network thing

Couldn't sleep after that though

That is all, thank you, and good night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2009)

But where is Badgers?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2009)

we had our neighbour's burglar alarm going off regularly last week, we know the code and have keys, so we could turn it off, they have a lovely house


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> But where is Badgers?



Int it his really busy madness time now?  Organising a do for billions of people?

I can't remember exactly, but I know he was building up to it


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we had our neighbour's burglar alarm going off regularly last week, we know the code and have keys, so we could turn it off, they have a lovely house



I wish I knew the code to the twats over the road

Two houses regularly go off in the middle of the night.  Actually, I'd prefer a big gun to code and keys


----------



## Yetman (Sep 30, 2009)

Pip said:


> I posted this on another thread but it deserves a wider audience.
> 
> This morning I got to tell two policemen that homie don't play that when they tried to leave my friend's cafe without paying
> I feel her "you might be able to get away with that at _Mariiie's_, but Vaz has got nothing to hide" was maybe a bit better than my effort.



Should have waited til they got outside then busted their sorry asses into the DA for grand theft, and if he didnt give a damn then gone straight to the mayors office with this shit. Fuck. SHITFUCK


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Int it his really busy madness time now?  Organising a do for billions of people?
> 
> I can't remember exactly, but I know he was building up to it



Oh yeah. He's a good lad is Badgers


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2009)

This might be his 12 day week then.

Last hour is going sloooow


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, I am completely fucked

Have spent most of the day doing the invoicing manually, working out shit like pulling phone bill and copier data, realising the bloke who was doing it before was missing a shitload of stuff mad, and having a lovely moment with the mad irish bloke upstairs who will argue with his own fucking gran about his own name  the cunt. just pay the fucking bill - you didn't pay last month and got away with it 


could murder a glass of wine.  no fucking mid-week drinking for me though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

Morning! Friday Eve! And it matters again!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2009)

Morning draggers...have slept too much, feel groggy. Am at college today, it will be intense i'm sure...


----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)

Morning.  Goddammit.


----------



## Pip (Oct 1, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well, I am completely fucked
> 
> Have spent most of the day doing the invoicing manually, working out shit like pulling phone bill and copier data, realising the bloke who was doing it before was missing a shitload of stuff mad, and having a lovely moment with the mad irish bloke upstairs who will argue with his own fucking gran about his own name  the cunt. just pay the fucking bill - you didn't pay last month and got away with it
> 
> ...


You chose a blinder of a time to stop soj!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2009)

I have time for a leisurely bath....morning drag isn't that bad..


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2009)

morning drag is good, just got up, late start after evening meeting last night, and drinkies tonight up in camden tahhhhhhhhnnnnnnnn


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2009)

Office juniour lols:

4.51 pm yesterday - 

"hello all!!

there is a new procedure in place when the photocopier runs out of paper:

find new paper (located either next to/behind the photocopier....or behind the door)

put it in.

then hold on tight.....because it's all systems go.

the old procedure of ranting about it, getting stressed and blaming me is no longer protocol....we had a meeting....decided it's a pretty old fashioned way to do it.

ta very much

XXXX"



9.46 today:

"Just want to apologise for the e-mail i sent out yesterday.

it was meant as a tongue in cheek way of getting my point across with no real nastyness intended.

however it was written whilst stressed and i can see how it may have offended people.

i never had a meeting with anybody.

many apologies

XXXXX"


LOL, pretty much.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2009)

Aww


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh bless


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2009)

His mum works here...


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 1, 2009)

kill him in the face


----------



## pigtails (Oct 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Office juniour lols:
> 
> 4.51 pm yesterday -
> 
> ...





what prick complained about the first email??







it was you wasn't it kenny??


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2009)

But just to confirm - the old procedure of ranting about it, getting stressed and blaming OJ is still on, right?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2009)

i thought it was traditional for about 5 people to change the paper, first is the culprit who pressed copy and got the *message*, they then have to look confused and stand there, just looking at the machine, someone then walks past with a cup of tea, and sees a colleague in distressed, and it is traditional for them to say "photocopier fucked up again?" to which the culprit sadly shakes their head in a way that suggests that their copying was the most important in the WHOLE world, they share a moment, and both look at the photcopier, and the *message* this produces a sigh from the person nearest to the copier as they ALWAYS HAVE TO CHANGE THE FUCKING PAPER, they get up, and three people around a copier always attracts at least 2 more spectactors, usually people who have never learned how to put the paper in, so want to see how it's done and IMMEDIATELY FORGET, and the person who ALWAYS does it, gets the paper from the cupboard, puts it in, as it is VERY SIMPLE, person one is happy, they can now do their IMPORTANT photocopying, which is usually a LOL picture they found on the internet, and the drag returns


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i thought it was traditional for about 5 people to change the paper, first is the culprit who pressed copy and got the *message*, they then have to look confused and stand there, just looking at the machine, someone then walks past with a cup of tea, and sees a colleague in distressed, and it is traditional for them to say "photocopier fucked up again?" to which the culprit sadly shakes their head in a way that suggests that their copying was the most important in the WHOLE world, they share a moment, and both look at the photcopier, and the *message* this produces a sigh from the person nearest to the copier as they ALWAYS HAVE TO CHANGE THE FUCKING PAPER, they get up, and three people around a copier always attracts at least 2 more spectactors, usually people who have never learned how to put the paper in, so want to see how it's done and IMMEDIATELY FORGET, and the person who ALWAYS does it, gets the paper from the cupboard, puts it in, as it is VERY SIMPLE, person one is happy, they can now do their IMPORTANT photocopying, which is usually a LOL picture they found on the internet, and the drag returns



Yes, this 

'Luckily' I have been working in quite the high-powered places with 'follow me' printers that send alerts to dedicated professional paper-fillers when they run out. If it doesn't print you get to just wander off and wander back later and your job is stored under your ID and it's all easy-peasy.


----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, well, bully for you.  Some of us work in places where you have to do the photocopying with tracing paper and a pencil.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2009)

pigtails said:


> what prick complained about the first email??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't me...but I think I may have been involved in the ranting and, tbh, in context of the politics of this office, I was intending to have a word with him about keeping his head beneath the parapet till he's been here - at least - more than two months!

Cocky juniours, man....I used to be one myself....


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, well, bully for you.  Some of us work in places where you have to do the photocopying with tracing paper and a pencil.



LOL @ your backwards life!  Serves you right for working out of the Khartoum office.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, well, bully for you.  Some of us work in places where you have to do the photocopying with tracing paper and a pencil.



Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## Pip (Oct 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, well, bully for you.  Some of us work in places where you have to do the photocopying with tracing paper and a pencil.



My first job was tracing things onto carbon paper by hand. All day every day.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It wasn't me...but I think I may have been involved in the ranting and, tbh, in context of the politics of this office, I was intending to have a word with him about keeping his head beneath the parapet till he's been here - at least - more than two months!
> 
> Cocky juniours, man....*I used to be one myself*....



No Way?!!?





yes, yes that *is* sarcasm!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh, did I mention last week when I spent 3 whole days hand writing out completely made up records of every bit of work I've done for the last 18 months to get ready for that audit?  Well, it's over now.  What's that you say?  "Did the bloke wanna look at them?"  

I'm not even going to dignify that with a response, but do you think I would mention it if he had?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Oh, did I mention last week when I spent 3 whole days hand writing out completely made up records of every bit of work I've done for the last 18 months to get ready for that audit?  Well, it's over now.  What's that you say?  "Did the bloke wanna look at them?"
> 
> I'm not even going to dignify that with a response, but do you think I would mention it if he had?





Life eh? Fucking _life_


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Life eh? Fucking _life_



It really fucking is, isn't it?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Life eh? Fucking _life_



Don't talk to me about Life...


----------



## pigtails (Oct 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Don't talk to me about Life...




You can't even post a pic
your life does suck


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2009)

Bah. Works for me.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Bah. Works for me.



OMG is it actually *my* life that sucks and it's only me that can't see pics??


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2009)

Everyone else can see the pic, can't they?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

Here I am, brain the size of a planet, and all they say is "That was sarcasms! Did you notice! I did them! Sarcasms!!1!!"


----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Everyone else can see the pic, can't they?



I expect I would be able to, except I did an Oedipus on myself earlier today in a fit of pique.  Which is making tracing this damn photocopying really bloody tricky.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> I expect I would be able to, except I did an Oedipus on myself earlier today in a fit of pique.  Which is making tracing this damn photocopying really bloody tricky.



You did what now?!


----------



## pigtails (Oct 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> I expect I would be able to, except I did an Oedipus on myself earlier today in a fit of pique.  Which is making tracing this damn photocopying really bloody tricky.



you killed your father and fucked your mother??


all whilst tracing some shit??


is it me or does this not make sense??


----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

Surely you could have referenced someone else on the eye-cutting-out thing other than Oedipus? Bit more biggerer baggage on that one


----------



## pigtails (Oct 1, 2009)

prunus said:


>




why would you do that??


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2009)

prunus said:


>



Halloween party costume? Johnny Depp from Once Upon a Time in Mexico...


----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Surely you could have referenced someone else on the eye-cutting-out thing other than Oedipus? Bit more biggerer baggage on that one



Yeah, well, there's Lear I suppose.  And I'm there's someone in one of the other Shaekspeare plays too I think - is it Titus Andronicus? (where's Tamora when you need her?).  But frankly it's difficult to think on your feet when you've got blood pouring down your face, and Oeddie was all that came to mind.



pigtails said:


> why would you do that??



I told you.  Pique.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

Chase it away with big words


----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)

What, like these ones?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2009)

Considering taking an axe to that cunt of a photocopier.  For the last month, the shitty slow back up one has been out of order and I've said over and over again we need to get it fixed.  Now the main one has gone down and I can't photocopy my client's fucking statement!!  This is some farcicial shit.


----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)

How's the adaptation coming on, eh?  Hmm?  Well?


----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Considering taking an axe to that cunt of a photocopier.



Look, that's a bit harsh; I'm tracing as fast as I can, FFS


----------



## pigtails (Oct 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Considering taking an axe to that cunt of a photocopier.  For the last month, the shitty slow back up one has been out of order and I've said over and over again we need to get it fixed.  Now the main one has gone down and I can't photocopy my client's fucking statement!!  This is some farcicial shit.



do you use Evolve paper??  apparently that paper fucks up photocopiers - weird I know, but I had it on good authority from a Cannon man!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2009)

Pigtails...do you have ANY idea how clever and sophisticated I am?  How the fuck am I going to remember what sort of paper we use when I have all this other brilliant stuff I have to find space for in my brain?!


----------



## pigtails (Oct 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Pigtails...do you have ANY idea how clever and sophisticated I am?  How the fuck am I going to remember what sort of paper we use when I have all this other brilliant stuff I have to find space for in my brain?!



Um........... check the packet???


it's not that difficult!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> How's the adaptation coming on, eh?  Hmm?  Well?



You talking to me? What's Ken adapting?


----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You talking to me? What's Ken adapting?



Yes I am, and you know it 

I expect you're on the fourth draft by now, no?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

No


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Um........... check the packet???
> 
> 
> it's not that difficult!



Like I know where they are!


----------



## pigtails (Oct 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Like I know where they are!



ask your minion??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, well, there's Lear I suppose.  And I'm there's someone in one of the other Shaekspeare plays too I think - is it Titus Andronicus? (where's *Tamora when you need her*?).  But frankly it's difficult to think on your feet when you've got blood pouring down your face, and Oeddie was all that came to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you.  Pique.



I am here now!!

There is hand chopping off, tongue chopping off and head chopping off in "Titus" but no eye putting out strangely.

Gloucester in "King Lear" has his eye put out - at least I think it's Gloucester 

I have a headache. And it's annoying me


----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)

Ah, which one is it then?  I'm sure it's one of the 'obscure' ones - Timon of Athens?  Cymbeline?  I'm sure I saw it when I was a kid.  Maybe I dreamt it...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

Pickman's likes the horror ones - he;ll know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah, which one is it then?  I'm sure it's one of the 'obscure' ones - Timon of Athens?  Cymbeline?  I'm sure I saw it when I was a kid.  Maybe I dreamt it...



Not sure - I only know it is in "King Lear"


----------



## sojourner (Oct 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Office juniour lols:
> 
> 4.51 pm yesterday -
> 
> ...



hehehe

put a smile on my face 

poor lamb


----------



## sojourner (Oct 1, 2009)

I have been to spreadsheet hell and back this affy

Sales invoice register was out from the rent roll on the update report by £77.  I counted, recounted, went through every.single.fucking.invoice (twice), added it up on the spreadsheet, added it up on the calculator (twice).  Changed the format of the cells from number to accounting (as one was number and one accounting), still no joy.  Just on the brink of a breakdown, I spotted a teeny tiny hidden away amount on the rent roll that was in the wrong place.  

EUFUCKINGREKA!!!  WOO!!!   did a little dance of triumph in my chair


----------



## prunus (Oct 1, 2009)

Spreadsheet accounting win.

Now there's a phrase that deserves to burn in hell for all eternity.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2009)

Poor soj


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2009)

Headache has gone but I am still feeling achy and dog tired- home to bed for me I think rather than fun and frolics in Camden


----------



## sojourner (Oct 1, 2009)

prunus said:


> Spreadsheet accounting win.
> 
> Now there's a phrase that deserves to burn in hell for all eternity.





5t3IIa said:


> Poor soj



My eyes have gone all weird and googly now - I'm having to have a break with a cup of mint tea to calm down


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2009)

Just home now...college keeps you busy!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2009)

Good Morning...6:43am.....mine was the last post yesterday and first today...where is my prize? Where is everyone?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

Morning. We're all winners here.


----------



## prunus (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

We _all_ are


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning. We're all winners here.



We are? That's great!!!!

So where are our bloody prizessssssssssssssssssss?????


----------



## prunus (Oct 2, 2009)

To claim your prize just send $10 to my Western Union account.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2009)

Morning all, long drag predicted for today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

What you got on today neon? By that I mean: what work have you got on? Six kitchens designed by 3?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2009)

I feel pretty winningish, now hangover from camden frolics, and got to work on time too !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

Still drunk


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What you got on today neon? By that I mean: what work have you got on? Six kitchens designed by 3?



Just the 2 today 

There's not many people in today, so annoying boss is sitting round my side of the office so she can spy on everyone doesn't feel left out


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

Pissheads 

I feel hungover and I only had one and a half glasses of wine 


Anyhoo - it's Friday, thank fuck.  Had a horrible moment this morning when I thought it was Saturday, and was just about to turn over and stretch out, when the fucking cunting alarm went off and I remembered it was Friday 

More spreadsheet hell for me today.  Have to do a monthly budget analysis.  I hate numbers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

I remembered it was Friday when my alarm went off


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Had a horrible moment this morning when I thought it was Saturday, and was just about to turn over and stretch out, when the fucking cunting alarm went off and I remembered it was Friday



I had a similar experience.  Woke up and it was still dark so thought it was about 6ish.  Then looked at the clock and saw it was 7:30 and realised that the weather was just shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

It all starts happening so quickly now  Darker mornings, nip in the air, leaves hurling themselves off the trees 

It's still dead warm in the direct sunshine though and should be a good weekend


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeh, nice weather if you're down south

Up here in the grim north, it's...well...grim 

Lashing it down, dark grey skies.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

Hasn't rained for ages here. It's weird when they point that out on Today, for example, and you think 'Oh, so it hasn't'

We need a real rain in my street - it's been dug up for the last month and is all dusty.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Up here in the grim north, it's...well...grim
> 
> Lashing it down, dark grey skies.



Same this side of the Pennines too


----------



## prunus (Oct 2, 2009)

<snip>

No, I'm just too boring.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

prunus said:


> <snip>
> 
> No, I'm just too boring.



We were going to do some work on changing that, weren't we?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

prunus said:


> <snip>
> 
> No, I'm just too boring.



Oh now come on.  I've bored everyone to fucking smithereens over the last few months with my endless tales of insolvency woe!   No one could be that boring!

What were you gonna say?


----------



## prunus (Oct 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> We were going to do some work on changing that, weren't we?



We gonna to be chasing a chicken up the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art?



sojourner said:


> Oh now come on.  I've bored everyone to fucking smithereens over the last few months with my endless tales of insolvency woe!   No one could be that boring!
> 
> What were you gonna say?



I can't remember.  Upon realising the depths of tedium to which I had sunk I immediately lobotomised myself with a large axe.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2009)

Mornin' all 

I feel a bit fed up today, still rather sniffly and under the weather  And I keep needing to wee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

prunus said:


> We gonna to be chasing a chicken up the steps of the Philadelphia Museum of Art?



I'll ride the bike and shout


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all
> 
> I feel a bit fed up today, still rather sniffly and under the weather  And I keep *needing to wee *





aye aye queeny!!


----------



## Pip (Oct 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all
> 
> I feel a bit fed up today, still rather sniffly and under the weather  And I keep needing to wee



I freaked myself out the other day because I kept needing to wee and the internet said it was diabetes or pregnancy.

Hope you feel better soon. What are you up to today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> aye aye queeny!!





Pip said:


> I freaked myself out the other day because I kept needing to wee and the internet said it was diabetes or pregnancy.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon. What are you up to today?



Just had my period so I don't think I am up the duff 

Working  I don't feel ill enough to stay at home but I am kind of not really well enough to concentrate much so I am just going to skim along at work doing what is necessary.

On the plus side for the first time in 2 years we have a working shower and I had one this morning....bliss


----------



## Yetman (Oct 2, 2009)

Merrerrghl

I've been on the sesh the past two days, now I've got to go on a stag weekend. Just found out my boss is leaving so I'll probably get some total bastard who makes me do loads of shit and is constantly on my arse, so today is not starting off great. Another hours nap should sort all this out....


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

What is the point of managers who don't manage?


----------



## pigtails (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know whether to go to sleep or have some food!

tired or hungry that's the question!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2009)

Food.

I'm starving, early lunch today I think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

Food in 10 mins here 

As an aside: isn't life full of little ups and downs?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Food in 10 mins here
> 
> As an aside: *isn't life full of little ups and downs*?



Enigmatic and intriguing  And true!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

As another aside: I just picked up tomato ketchup crisps instead of salted


----------



## Pip (Oct 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> As another aside: I just picked up tomato ketchup crisps instead of salted





I'm going to walk to Brikky for an M&S salad. When I think about it it's really pretty shocking there isn't a Marks in Clapham.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 2, 2009)

Morning, all.

Well, afternoon all. You picky, picky fuckers 


Just got into work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> I'm going to walk to Brikky for an M&S salad. When I think about it it's really pretty shocking there isn't a Marks in Clapham.



They're pretty nom, thank god  I think most Walkers taste alright - salty and crispish and of nothing too shocking. Edible enough, run-of-the-mill, greasy keyboard making - it's all one really wants or a needs in a snack on a weekday.

M&S salad? Has you won the lotto?


----------



## Pip (Oct 2, 2009)

Blame pigtails


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> Blame pigtails



Oh, I can't bear that pointy-chinned muppet


----------



## Pip (Oct 2, 2009)

And have you seen her _hat_?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> And have you seen her _hat_?



Hah! I'll show you a _hat_...lemme find the pic hold on.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 2, 2009)

af'noon draggers, the end is nigh


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> As another aside: I just picked up tomato ketchup crisps instead of salted



BBQ Rib for me, they're not as nice as I remember.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

isn't it just... cmon 6 o'clock!

How's your toe Paulie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

Titfer


----------



## Pip (Oct 2, 2009)

I like that picture Stella, I also approve of the jewellery


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> isn't it just... cmon 6 o'clock!
> 
> How's your toe Paulie?


all good thanx BB, it's the brain melt that's causing me problems currently...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> I like that picture Stella, I also approve of the jewellery



I only do silver, except when I pile some gold on top. I think Pip knows


----------



## Pip (Oct 2, 2009)

Come round and sort through my old unworn goth jewellery one day if you want.

My friend's just tried to claim she invented the fucking triangle. Christ almighty.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 2, 2009)

One more class today then it's a week off for october holidays. 

Better if we got two weeks though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> all good thanx BB, it's the brain melt that's causing me problems currently...


That's good news, but also not


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

God, I've got to go to fucking Sainsbury's  It's only across the road but there are so many muppets in suits about it's a nightmare. And double-argh I forgot it was dress down Friday so I'm in stupid work shoes and can't scamper about 

Oh, I could _kill_


----------



## Pip (Oct 2, 2009)

My neighbour's just got a letter from the council saying they're going to decorate two of her rooms for free for being disabled. I'm on the phone to them for her now to ask whether it's just paint or what, but do any of you know?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> My neighbour's just got a letter from the council saying they're going to decorate two of her rooms for free for being disabled. I'm on the phone to them for her now to ask whether it's just paint or what, but do any of you know?


nah, it's tinsel, glitter, silver balls, the whole damn shebang if she likes.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

Some of the lining paper on the ceiling in my hallway is starting to peel off  Doesn't take much to make somewhere look like a slum does it? 

In two minds whether to mention it to my (private) Landlady. I sort of don't want to bother her but actually now I think of it some of the grouting in the bathroom is also compromised and that's more serious as it's a water thing. 

Hmm. What to do?


----------



## Pip (Oct 2, 2009)

Why don't you want to bother her? It's not fun but it has to be done, it's better than her having to fix a crumbling wall in a few years time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> Why don't you want to bother her? It's not fun but it has to be done, it's better than her having to fix a crumbling wall in a few years time.



I sort of don't want to draw attention to myself  This is a cheap flat and I'm v fortunate I scored it. When I moved in (April 08) she said 'It's a bit of a state darling but that's why the rent's so cheap! Feel free to decorate!' but by Nov 08 I was redundant and hadn't got around to anything and I've been scraping by ever since. If I can't afford the rent and have to move I will bury myself in a hole and cry for 40 days and 40 nights. So it's a bit weird. Well, it's actually not weird at all cuz I *am* paying the rent but I still feel scared about it all.



The water thing is important though. I'll call her this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## fogbat (Oct 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> Come round and sort through my old unworn goth jewellery one day if you want.
> 
> My friend's just tried to claim she invented the fucking triangle. Christ almighty.



The musical instrument, or the geometric shape?

I think she'd have a hard time convincing me, either way


----------



## Pip (Oct 2, 2009)

fogbat said:


> The musical instrument, or the geometric shape?
> 
> I think she'd have a hard time convincing me, either way



The shape. She thinks everyone plagiarises her, BUT THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU ONLY USE TRIANGLES.







In my last place I painted my chimney breast from this. I ripped it off completely, it was exactly the same. She came round and went "oh you copied my thing, that's quite flattering _I suppose_" and I was like "er no I copied Keith Haring's thing" and she goes "no no it's definitely my thing".

 I love and cherish my friends, but sometimes...

Stella, I see your quandary. How much is a tub of grout?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

A tub of grout? I'm quite sure I don't know.

It's more than a ToG I think - it's _split_ and I can see how some tiles have been tiled _over_  some tiles  It looks like a fair-sized job tbh. It's just lucky I'm on the ground floor otherwise I betcha downstairs would have a leak 

Oh poomp


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2009)

Duct Tape it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Duct Tape it?



I've already put masking tape over it which has gone all weird  I don't really want duct tape in my shower, you know?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 2, 2009)

Why do things properly when a half arsed attempt doesn't really do


----------



## prunus (Oct 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> The shape. She thinks everyone plagiarises her, BUT THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU ONLY USE TRIANGLES.



No, really, this needs explaining.  How can she think she invented the triangle?  My brain is imploding just trying to imagine how such a thought could exist inside someones head.


----------



## Pip (Oct 2, 2009)

She probably doesn't think she invented it (although... ), she thinks she's the first person to use it in graphic design.

That's 20 year olds for you though tbh.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 2, 2009)

That's daft, any fule kno that Toblerone invented the triangle....







_....made with triangular chocolate, from triangular trees, made with triangular honey, from triangular bees...._


----------



## prunus (Oct 2, 2009)

Pip said:


> She probably doesn't think she invented it (although... ), she thinks she's the first person to use it in graphic design.
> 
> That's 20 year olds for you though tbh.



Ah, I see.  Well fair enough.  When I was 20 I thought I'd invented being cool and edgily miserable.  What I didn't realise was that I was in fact a gargantuan (pain in the) arse.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2009)

I want some chocolate now .... maybe a wispa gold on the way home


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _....made with triangular chocolate, from triangular trees, made with triangular honey, from triangular bees...._


----------



## Yetman (Oct 2, 2009)

I have just invented the two sided rhinososaurus triangle. Going on Dragons Den with it later 

Meanwhile, I've been asked to do a proper fucking project at work  this is gonna take up all my time in the day and at least two weeks to do. Fuck that shit beaaatch this triangle shit is gonna make me bare cash


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

ARRGGHHH

FUCKING net connection is slower than a dead bastard puppy 

have fucking well rebooted countless times, virgin media denying all bastard knowledge

the cunts


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

you know what's really funny though?

is that JUST after you've reported a fault, it speeds up. just like magic!  

so now when they come back to me and say the speed test is fine, i fucking well know it is, and i can't deny it


breathe


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2009)

Right - my need for chocolate is too great so I am outta here, laters!


----------



## Pip (Oct 2, 2009)

Fra-hiiiii-daaaay!

Once again


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

heh ^

too fucking right!  

just had cunting photocopier people on trying to pull a fast one claiming debt from old company  piss off you motherfucking suckass DICK 

take the wanking machine back!


i want a spliff now


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

Got another hour and twenty mins here... I'm starving! Only think I've got in the office is museli, honey and porridge


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Got another hour and twenty mins here... I'm starving! Only think I've got in the office is museli, honey and porridge



have you not got any milk?

i've just had my twix

and depressed myself checking car insurance quotes. how fucking come the panda was only 15 squid a month but a ford fucking fiesta is more than double that?! i mean, i know the engine's a bit bigger, but christ


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

yes... but I don't want a bowl of porridge or museli


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> yes... but I don't want a bowl of porridge or museli



fussy cow 

you know there are starving babies in africa, don't you?  who could live on a bowl of porridge for a year!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> heh ^
> 
> too fucking right!
> 
> ...



photocopier people are in the main, cunts, and that is a fact!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> photocopier people are in the main, cunts, and that is a fact!



ain't that the truth!

right, i'm outta here.  bottle of merlot with my name on it 

taraaaa!!!!


----------



## prunus (Oct 2, 2009)

Listen, I've just about had it up to here with this dissing of photocopier people.  We work fucking hard, at a difficult job, for little recognition.  And we have to buy own own tracing paper.  So leave it out


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2009)

*witholds pencil sharpener*


----------



## pigtails (Oct 3, 2009)

Pip said:


> Blame pigtails





5t3IIa said:


> Oh, I can't bear that pointy-chinned muppet





Pip said:


> And have you seen her _hat_?





I thought my hat look ok




actually fuck you pair o hoes!!!


----------



## Pip (Oct 3, 2009)

We were er, talking about another pigtails.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 3, 2009)

Pip said:


> We were er, talking about another pigtails.



don't insult me with your transparent lies



I am the only pointy chinned, stupid hatted muppet called pigtails!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2009)

hello


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 3, 2009)

((Badgers)) matey  hope well x


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2009)

hello


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> hello



elllloo bajjy!!  how's the madness going?  have you sold the world yet?


----------



## Voley (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh, NVP,we weren't expecting you in today'. 
'Yes, you asked me to work this Saturday two months ago.' 
'Oh. No-one told me.'
'Well, have you got enough cover?'
'Yes we have.'
'Can I go home then?'
'Yes.'
'Thing is, you've sort of cocked my whole weekend up.'
'Erm, yes, I suppose we have.'
''You'll pay me for today then?'
'Yes. I suppose so.'
'Bye then.'


----------



## pigtails (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Oct 3, 2009)

Having inept management isn't always a bad thing. 

Is it too early to start drinking?


----------



## pigtails (Oct 3, 2009)

NVP said:


> Having inept management isn't always a bad thing.
> 
> Is it too early to start drinking?



yes it is too early!


----------



## Voley (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh I dunno. 

I'm on me holidays after all. If I hadn't thought I was working today I might have still been up drinking anyway.

That's irrefutable logic right there btw.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2009)

NVP said:


> Having inept management isn't always a bad thing.
> 
> Is it too early to start drinking?



heh 

well it's not too early for a spliff, so i reckon it's fine


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not going out tonight so that makes this the end of the weekend


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

Aargh!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2009)

Morning.... 30 new students start today...I have printed the handbook, arranged lunch...alll kids..I know something will go wrong...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

I think you are teetering on the brink if invincible actually Ru so I wouldn't worry


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm on my second coffee and have decided that if I were a super-hero I would be this one:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

Wtf is that thing?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2009)

Undercover Elelphant.... 



> Undercover Elephant
> 
> Undercover Elephant and his sidekick Loudmouse  work for a detective agency and solve mysteries. *Recurring gags of this segment included disguises worn by Undercover Elephant would tend to give him away (since some of his disguises were ordered from the back of a comic book),* Loudmouse would tend to blow his cover when staking out the villain, and Undercover being unable to avoid the exploding messages (a-la Mission Impossible) being sent to him by his Chief (voiced by Michael Bell).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2009)

Morning dragging chums... 

Horror of a week last week with work madness and another week of the same lies in store. Sadly this means I am pretty much out of the dragging loop for a while and I miss it right now. Looking forward to this month being over more than any ever I think, just want sleep without stress!


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

Morning.

Lovely day for it.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

miserable damp October morn, a heavy gloom lays over the city, welcome to the Autumn drag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2009)

It was a grey one this morning and no mistake. 
Made getting out of bed and out of the door a hellish struggle.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi.  I'm really tired.


----------



## Pip (Oct 5, 2009)

My cat's a psycho, I felt like I was going to keel over in Nine Elms market and my only friend, the sun, has deserted me.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

30 degrees in Rome, you know.  30 fucking degrees.  I got a tan.  Now look at me.  DON'T LOOK AT ME!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm working, at work


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm dancing at work, eating a mango, passion fruit and papaya yoghurt with some blueberries I put in it myself.  And they say this place is getting more middle class...I ask you...

I'm feeling pretty giddy, I must say.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2009)

It was dark when I got up! DARK!


----------



## Pip (Oct 5, 2009)

Wtf that's not how work is meant to be. Are the Lilt ladies your bosses?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

Do you know what I hate? I'll tell you what I hate. I hate days when you gaze balefully out of the window and can't decide what shoes to wear because _who knows what might happen in the next nine hours_. Hate it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2009)

Pip said:


> Wtf that's not how work is meant to be. Are the Lilt ladies your bosses?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


>



Oh, you. You and your cheeseboard  Thank you very very much. I've used it once but I had to hack the nasty edges off an old bit of cheese first and it was some cheese that I bought in error anyway, that's why it was sitting about. Lincolnshire I think. Who knew cheese could be rank?

Anyway - thanks  I think it'll come into it's own with halloumi.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

Pip said:


> Wtf that's not how work is meant to be. Are the Lilt ladies your bosses?



Haha, would that they were.  No, I am just feeling spiritually about 2 stone lighter.  Possibly due to a pretty extreme case of fatigue, sure, but I feel gooooood this morning and I am listening to the new ghostface album.

Might even do some work in a bit.


----------



## Pip (Oct 5, 2009)

Ken filing the Johnson report earlier.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

Pip _slams down _sunny happiness on this dreary Monday morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, you. You and your cheeseboard  Thank you very very much. I've used it once but I had to hack the nasty edges off an old bit of cheese first and it was some cheese that I bought in error anyway, that's why it was sitting about. Lincolnshire I think. Who knew cheese could be rank?
> 
> Anyway - thanks  I think it'll come into it's own with halloumi.


 I'm happy not to be moving house with a slab of marble


----------



## sojourner (Oct 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Morning dragging chums...
> 
> Horror of a week last week with work madness and another week of the same lies in store. Sadly this means I am pretty much out of the dragging loop for a while and I miss it right now. Looking forward to this month being over more than any ever I think, just want sleep without stress!



mornin bajjy

ah, it'll soon be over chuck, hang in there, and don't be boozin too much!!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

Pip said:


> Ken filing the Johnson report earlier.



Not actually a million miles off, tbh.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 5, 2009)

so dark this morning that the dynamo lights on my bike switched themselves on when i cycled in. a day of stats awaits....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> mornin bajjy
> 
> ah, it'll soon be over chuck, hang in there, and don't be boozin too much!!



I am hanging in there but sadly am boozing/smoking too much  

Stupid stress, never normally let wurk crap bother me but it is at the moment. Just need to keep sane for another three weeks and then hopefully can relax a little more.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

At least the outside world won't be tempting you with it's sun-dappled seductiveness no mo'. You can batten down yer hatches and has nothing else to do but work.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

Morning all - I was quite cheerful this morning, got up, did some exercise, used the shower (heaven!) but now I am at work all that has disappated into gloom and cold and wet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all - I was quite cheerful this morning, got up, did some exercise, used the shower (heaven!) but now I am at work all that has disappated into gloom and cold and wet



Noooooo hold onto that feeling! It's the feeling like that which makes Mondays go bvy really quickly and leads to 'Is it Wednsday? No, it's _Thursday_ already??' confusion later in the week


----------



## pigtails (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm off today


----------



## Pip (Oct 5, 2009)

Give her one of your mangos Ken.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

Classic.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 5, 2009)

Morning all.

Quite a productive morning so far.  Although I think I might need to ration my work over the next couple of days so I can keep looking busy, otherwise annoying boss will probably start delegating her work


----------



## pigtails (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Classic.




That's made me 


thing is Lilt tastes like shit now   dunno what they've done to it.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

I think they took some of the racism out


----------



## pigtails (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I think they took some of the racism out



political correctness gawn mad


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

It's now reached the point where political correctness is like an army of robot alligators with whirring chain saws for teeth.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It's now reached the point where political correctness is like an army of robot alligators with whirring chain saws for teeth.



yes dear


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

I am going to have a wee, that will cheer me up


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to have a wee, that will cheer me up


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

I am all wet.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to have a wee, that will cheer me up



you're kerazzzy!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> I am all wet.



I got lightly moistened earlier but it's worn off.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to have a wee, that will cheer me up





prunus said:


> I am all wet.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> I am all wet.



no need to brag!


----------



## pigtails (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



Lovelily done.


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

Dammit.     I forgot to pack any spare pants this morning, so now I have to go commando all day, which always feels odd in the office. 

Better be careful when zipping my trous, too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> Dammit.     I forgot to pack any spare pants this morning, so now I have to go commando all day, which always feels odd in the office.
> 
> Better be careful when zipping my trous, too.



Why do you need a spare pair of pants anyway  Are you in the habit of weeing yourself.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2009)

Not too early for cheese and Marmite sarnies on (slightly stale) brown bread is it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

Never!

___~


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

Prunus....wtf?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm really having a spectacularly good few days.  Good things seem to keep on happening to me at the moment.  Is this the wrong thread for me to be revelling in?


----------



## Pip (Oct 5, 2009)

Yessssss I'm off for breakfast


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why do you need a spare pair of pants anyway  Are you in the habit of weeing yourself.





Sadken said:


> Prunus....wtf?



Ah, yes, right, some background needed I think.  Some of you obviously aren't keeping your stalking files up to date 

I cycle to work (most days), and on days such as this, especially when one's (as mine is) saddle is mostly hole, and the spongey bit inside has spent all night absorbing the lovely cold wet rain, such that sitting on it is to all intents and purposes indistinguishable from sitting in a puddle, but even anyway, what with splashing from puddles, and the rear wheels sending a fountain up one's back, there is a tendancy to arrive at one's destination pretty much soaked to the skin, especially in the pants area.  This is a usual occurance, and is normally happily alleviated by the application of spare pants, except, when, as today, one has forgotten them, leaving one's nethers at the risk of a zip-induced pranging.  

OK?

No wetting-oneself involved.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

It's definitely not piss?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

surely the warmth generated within the pants will soon dry them out, are you packing heat?


----------



## pigtails (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It's definitely not piss?



smell it for us ken


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It's definitely not piss?



Yes. 



marty21 said:


> surely the warmth generated within the pants will soon dry them out, are you packing heat?



It tends to be the back of the pants, the buttock areas if you will, that bear the brunt of the soaking, and any warmth generated within the pants tends to be concentrated in the lower and frontal areas.  Not that much gets generated in the office.  It's not that exciting a place, sadly.



pigtails said:


> smell it for us ken



That costs extra...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> ___~



Just remembered someone phoned my house for you the other night.  Some pissed bloke going "Stella! Is Stella there?".  He seemed quite agitated when I said he had the wrong number


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Just remembered someone phoned my house for you the other night.  Some pissed bloke going "Stella! Is Stella there?".  He seemed quite agitated when I said he had the wrong number



Was it:?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

If I was in prunus' office and knew he was going commando I would just spend all day asking him "How's it hanging?"...'cos I'm so funny! And annoying.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the rear does pack some heat, I've sat in warm seats after someone has been sitting there a while, very pleasant enjoying someone's warmth and SOME of that heat will be bum heat


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If I was in prunus' office and knew he was going commando I would just spend all day asking him "How's it hanging?"...'cos I'm so funny! And annoying.



I'd probably say "I can hear some bells ringing" oh how we would laugh as I say that AGAIN AND AGAIN


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If I was in prunus' office and knew he was going commando I would just spend all day asking him "How's it hanging?"...'cos I'm so funny! And annoying.





marty21 said:


> I'd probably say "I can hear some bells ringing" oh how we would laugh as I say that AGAIN AND AGAIN



TBH these would be the most entertaining things that have happened in my office since, ooh, forever.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

Mate, if it IS piss, that's fine.  It happens to all of us, except me.


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I think the rear does pack some heat, I've sat in warm seats after someone has been sitting there a while, very pleasant enjoying someone's warmth and SOME of that heat will be bum heat



True, but I can tell you from experience that insufficient is generated to dry out sopping pants in any acceptably short time.  Plus, sitting in wet pants is no fun.  And it makes a wet patch on your trousers, which is not a great look when meeting clients*.


*excepting very special types of clients, of course.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> TBH these would be the most entertaining things that have happened in my office since, ooh, forever.



How _is_ it hanging?


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Mate, if it IS piss, that's fine.  It happens to all of us, except me.



THERE IS NO PISS.


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How _is_ it hanging?



Curled up like a sleepy mouse resting on two walnuts under a camel-skin throw at the moment, thank you for asking.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> Was it:?



It's possible, although I'm not sure why he'd be phoning me.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

well, get an old sainsbury's bag (*or any supermarket bag really*) and fashion it into some shorts, to wear over your trousers when cycling in wet weather


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 5, 2009)

i keep a spare pair of pants in the drawers of my desk (as well as spare socks and shoes) to ensure i don't have to sit it wet pants all day 

fail to plan, plan to fail.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> Curled up like a sleepy mouse resting on two walnuts under a camel-skin throw at the moment, thank you for asking.





Just be careful - no pants can equal chafing. And we don't want any chafing injuries in this thread!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2009)

Sarnies are not bad  

Should be going to the soopermarket at lunch to get supplies but the weather is still really grim here which no sign of a reprieve judging by the clouds.


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i keep a spare pair of pants in the drawers of my desk (as well as spare socks and shoes) to ensure i don't have to sit it wet pants all day
> 
> fail to plan, plan to fail.....



See?  Paulie Knows.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

I once drew eyes on one once cuz they do totally look like newborn mice in certain states.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I once drew eyes on one once cuz they do totally look like newborn mice in certain states.


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

Permanent marker I hope?


----------



## pigtails (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> well, get an old sainsbury's bag (*or any supermarket bag really*) and fashion it into some shorts, to wear over your trousers when cycling in wet weather



you're a classy fella marty and don't let _anyone_ tell you different


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

caller "did you send me a letter?"
me "no"
caller "could you tell me what is in the letter?"
me "no, because I didn't send it to you, could you just open the letter?"
caller "no, my doctor told me not to"


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

pigtails said:


> you're a classy fella marty and don't let _anyone_ tell you different



plenty do tbf


----------



## pigtails (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Mate, if it IS piss, that's fine.  It happens to all of us, except me.



and me!!.............. oh except that time when I sneezed and .... well y'know 



prunus said:


> THERE IS NO PISS.



I fear he doth protest too mush


----------



## pigtails (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> plenty do tbf



don't listen to them!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> well, get an old sainsbury's bag (*or any supermarket bag really*) and fashion it into some shorts, to wear over your trousers when cycling in wet weather



Is it worth the extra outlay on a bag for life?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> caller "did you send me a letter?"
> me "no"
> caller "could you tell me what is in the letter?"
> me "no, because I didn't send it to you, could you just open the letter?"
> caller "*no, my doctor told me not to*"



I am so going to have to use that excuse at some point


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am so going to have to use that excuse at some point



what does she do when she gets a letter from her *doctor*?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what does she do when she gets a letter from her *doctor*?



Ooooh - that is a freaky paradox one that is!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2009)

_Still_ over five hours of the drag to go yet and _still_ fecking raining out there  

Guess this the way of the Monday


----------



## sojourner (Oct 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am hanging in there but sadly am* boozing/smoking too much  *
> 
> Stupid stress, never normally let wurk crap bother me but it is at the moment. Just need to keep sane for another three weeks and then hopefully can relax a little more.



Well, you know what that's gonna do for your stamina and energy levels, so why don't you try and make them more of a reward towards the end of the week.  

We're always here for a good rant anyhoo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

Why am an unable to change the fill colour on this org chart cell thing?


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

...difficult to tell from here... 

I've got your stick, by the way.  It's a little chewed and slobbery now.  And it landed in a patch of tall nettles, so I'm covered in stings all over.  Got any chamomile lotion?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> ...difficult to tell from here...
> 
> I've got your stick, by the way.  It's a little chewed and slobbery now.  And it landed in a patch of tall nettles, so I'm covered in stings all over.  Got any chamomile lotion?



*dabs with a cold wet pink cotton wool ball*

If a ppt starts out as a company template and then lots of subs get added to it etc then I want to go back and change the fill on the orginal shapes and can't - is that cuz of it being a template? I can't ungroup anything, it's not locked down.

Do I have to start again


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2009)

I am crap at ppt stuff and pretty crap with Word too. 
Prefer Excel as it is more logical, like a bloke.


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *dabs with a cold wet pink cotton wool ball*
> 
> If a ppt starts out as a company template and then lots of subs get added to it etc then I want to go back and change the fill on the orginal shapes and can't - is that cuz of it being a template? I can't ungroup anything, it's not locked down.
> 
> Do I have to start again



Yes, well, you won't be able to change the templated background I think (although I'm not a ppt expert, as I avoid it like the plague, it's the devil's own work);  you could however make a new shape and position it over the top of the old wrongly coloured shape.  Send me a copy if you like and I'll have a play.  I am *stunningly* bored today.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 5, 2009)

FUCK OFF PEOPLE

fuck me, trying to have my lunch, endless pissing phone calls, people at the door, director of fucking photocopier company 'dropped by' to hassle me for outstanding payments.  fuck off cunt - the debt is the OLD COMPANIES, not the NEW COMPANIES


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2009)

Afternoon draggers....I can't believe they have kept me busy all morning...Working at work???? WTF is this world coming to?..they obviously don't know who I am and the responsibilities I have on the internetz.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2009)

Strolled down the road to get some (rain) fresh air before the afternoon stretch kicks in. 

Banana for snack


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

2.30pm already? Not too shabby.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2009)

Well...I don't fancy going any work now....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Well...I don't fancy going any work now....



day is practically over


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> day is practically over



I know...they have worked me hard all morning...they are taking the piss quite frankly...I am exhausted..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

I just don't want to do it cuz I don't like it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just don't want to do it cuz I don't like it.



Oh I enjoyed meeting the new students and looking after them but now I feel kinda deflated.


I have started looking at other jobs.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 5, 2009)

page 1 of stats nearly done, only 2 to go.....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh I enjoyed meeting the new students and looking after them but now I feel kinda deflated.
> 
> 
> I have started looking at other jobs.



i'd hate to deal with students tbf, all that optimism and excitement about life 

*IT NEVER WORKS OUT THE WAY YOU WANT IT TOO! *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

I am flagging now - I may try to revive myself with a tangerine.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am flagging now - I may try to revive myself with a tangerine.



not another trip to the loo?


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> page 1 of stats nearly done, only 2 to go.....



I reckon you're about 30% of the way there, then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

Ooh I used to eat clementines all day every day. What happened to them?


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> not another trip to the loo?



She didn't say it doesn't involve a trip to the loo...


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooh I used to eat clementines all day every day. What happened to them?



Clearly: you ate them all.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> I reckon you're about 30% of the way there, then.


that sounds like you're volunteering to finish these for me....

fucking _median_ call length  can't use the average, we're supposed to work out the fucking median over a six-month period.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> not another trip to the loo?





prunus said:


> She didn't say it doesn't involve a trip to the loo...



Mmmmm...maybe I could combine the two 

And prunus - how's in hanging?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'd hate to deal with students tbf, all that optimism and excitement about life
> 
> *IT NEVER WORKS OUT THE WAY YOU WANT IT TOO! *



Thanks for that Marty dear. 

Nobody but me read it though because the students have gone and I am alone in the office. 

Btw, they are Masters students, not as optimistic as undergraduates I find...been working or studying long enough to have separated some of life's wheat from the chaff.


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that sounds like you're volunteering to finish these for me....
> 
> fucking _median_ call length  can't use the average, we're supposed to work out the fucking median over a six-month period.....



Do you have them in electronic form?  I'll sort it out for you, no worries.


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmmm...maybe I could combine the two
> 
> And prunus - how's in hanging?



Bit less drowzy, like a lioness turning over in her sleep.

No chafing yet, you'll be pleased to hear.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> Bit less drowzy, like a lioness turning over in her sleep.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

It's gone from a mouse to a lion_ess_


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> Do you have them in electronic form?  I'll sort it out for you, no worries.


i've got to collate data from 4 different information sources, one of which is only installed on one pc in another room. it's a ludicrous system and one that i am anxious to change. 

so thankx for the offer, much appreciated but i can't even save some of this stuff onto my pc to look at, let alone send to anyone else....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2009)

I fucking hate haggling


----------



## sojourner (Oct 5, 2009)

Memo to all draggers:

if you thought sojourner had stopped finally fucking moaning about her insolvency woes, think again.  she is now ready to slap the living shit out of the next debtor who thinks the new company owes them money, and the next tenant who comes up with some complete fucking bullshit excuse as to why they can't pay their cunting rent

EVERYONE is a fucking expert on liquidation it seems.

thank you for reading


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Memo to all draggers:
> 
> if you thought sojourner had stopped finally fucking moaning about her insolvency woes, think again.  she is now ready to slap the living shit out of the next debtor who thinks the new company owes them money, and the next tenant who comes up with some complete fucking bullshit excuse as to why they can't pay their cunting rent
> 
> ...



I thought the moaning was due to continue for a while yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> thank you for reading


you're welcome


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 5, 2009)

bored


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

What you supposed to be doing fM?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I thought the moaning was due to continue for a while yet



phew - so it's not a complete shock then? 



BiddlyBee said:


> you're welcome





roll on 5 o bloody clock!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2009)

Out of here in 10 minutes!!1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

Et moi!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

what's the new gig like stells ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what's the new gig like stells ?



Deadly. And I actually have to work at it a bit too  But I'm _grateful to have it_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Et moi!



moi oci!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Deadly. And I actually have to work at it a bit too  But I'm _*grateful to have it*_



heh 

yayyyy fucking 5 o fuckin clock is hereeeee!!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2009)

laters x


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 5, 2009)

2nd page of stats completed, i'm off laters people


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2009)

Woah! 2 mins past!

*gone in a flash*


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello?  Guys?  Hello?

Don't leave me here all alone!!!

*wails*


----------



## prunus (Oct 5, 2009)

Fuckers 

grizzlegrizzlegrizzle


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2009)

Nearly finished....


----------



## Pip (Oct 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nearly finished....



Fucking hell! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nearly finished....



 Drag...

((((Badgers))))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Ack. Less chipper today.


----------



## prunus (Oct 6, 2009)

What she said.

Bleugh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Dark!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Yuck to this morning... 

Slept ok last night but not great, mind whirring and loads to do today starting with an early morning meeting. Hopefully it will not be such a marathon today and can get home for a more peaceful evening with better sleep.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

It really does feel like the party's over. Summer makes me giddy and getting up in the sunshine is so wonderful and this feels like being spanked hard back to Real Life


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It really does feel like the party's over. Summer makes me giddy and getting up in the sunshine is so wonderful and this feels like being spanked hard back to Real Life





i have a packed lunch today, 2 venison pasties! home made (my nrs21) 

must remember to pack it 

just seen on the news, clapton station is closed due to a shooting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

A shooting! 

I bought bread and fixin's yesterday - must remember to make lunch, must remember to make lunch, must remember to make lunch


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i have a packed lunch today, 2 venison pasties! home made (my nrs21)
> 
> must remember to pack it
> 
> just seen on the news, clapton station is closed due to a shooting


it's the murder mile marty


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It really does feel like the party's over. Summer makes me giddy and getting up in the sunshine is so wonderful and this feels like being spanked hard back to Real Life


haha


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> it's the murder mile marty



hasn't been for a long time, seems it's back


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> hasn't been for a long time, seems it's back


it never went away you know


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> it never went away you know



people did stop getting shot for a while


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Leave it out - you were posting about a shooting in your manor quite recently, weren't you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 6, 2009)

Morning!!!!!!

I am sleeping longer since I removed the computer from my bedroom...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning!!!!!!
> 
> I am sleeping longer since I removed the computer from my bedroom...


and since you put the bed back in there, no doubt


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 6, 2009)

HAve to get dressed....can't be bothered...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> and since you put the bed back in there, no doubt



Your stick poking antics are doomed to failure today


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 6, 2009)

wooooooo!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

O god it's _actually_ raining


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 6, 2009)

oh fuckinghell it's not isit


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 6, 2009)

FFS!!!! it IS!!!!!! I just looked out the window!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 6, 2009)

*gets rain jacket out for the long cycle to work.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Commute was mostly harmless but soggy as hell with that morning October drizzle all the way from door to door. Calm before the 09:15 meeting storm and gathering my thoughts with a coffee and a dip into to the drag. 

Never been a fan of the Loseday and already my thoughts are turning to my bed (before 09:00!!!) which is not a good sign. 

__~


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *gets rain jacket out for the long cycle to work.



haha 

weren't raining when i walked


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> weren't raining when i walked



Stopped about three minutes after I walked in the office door. 
No doubt it will start again as soon as I leave work.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Stopped about three minutes after I walked in the office door.
> No doubt it will start again as soon as I leave work.



it may be grey outside but it's sunny in my world


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> it may be grey outside but it's sunny in my world





Jealous of your world today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 6, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> weren't raining when i walked



Stayed dry until Lambs Conduit Street then got wet!!!

Late for work and very wet.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

Morning all.

Looks like it's beginning to brighten up a bit here, but I think I might be being overly optimistic.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Typing the drag while in a meeting. 
Bored of listening to the same stories from people about why work has not been done.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2009)

got soaked on bike  but now wearing smart blue ben sherman shirt, which got me wolf-whistled by reception tho


----------



## prunus (Oct 6, 2009)

Arrrgh fucking arrrgh.

Just arrrgh.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

Emergency pants to the rescue?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh, I do hope so. Two days of sitting in such humid conditions can't be good for anything's undercarriage


----------



## prunus (Oct 6, 2009)

Easy Mistakes to Make, Volume 7, No.1:

Neglecting, on account of it not being raining at the time, to take one's waterproofs home of an evening, thus rendering one waterproofless for the following morning's cycle in the rain.

Squelch.


----------



## prunus (Oct 6, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Emergency pants to the rescue?



Today I have pants


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

For reference 



marty21 said:


> well, get an old sainsbury's bag (*or any supermarket bag really*) and fashion it into some shorts, to wear over your trousers when cycling in wet weather


----------



## prunus (Oct 6, 2009)

Squelch.

I'm off to get naked in the disabled loo.

Just for the kicks, like.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Leave it out - you were posting about a shooting in your manor quite recently, weren't you?



that was just cowboys shooting their guns in the air


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't remember to make lunch


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 6, 2009)

I think I might go to bed for a nap.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

I could really really do with going back to bed tbh. And meeting someone warm in there to take my mind off all this shit. Honestly, I can't believe it. Plus I'm hungry.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't remember to make lunch



I keep forgetting (being too tired/lazy) to sort out lunch at the moment. Should get into the habit of knocking up lunch the night before..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2009)

Yo - I am a bit damp this morning....but that's 'cos marty was my lover of the day on Facebook yesterday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't remember to make lunch



I will have lunch with the students for the second day running...I prefer my lunches tbh.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I didn't remember to make lunch



I remembered my packed lunch!  first pack lunch in eons, venison pasties (2 of)


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

I have lunch too (mini cheese roll things), although I'll still be going to the shop to escape the monotony of the office


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Meeting done, emails backed up and other crap to do!! 

Go go go....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> venison pasties



Win


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meeting done, emails backed up and other crap to do!!
> 
> Go go go....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Win



might have one early doors, a bit peckish at the mo


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

Venison pasties sound quite tasty, where did you get them?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Venison pasties sound quite tasty, where did you get them?



mrs21 made them last night


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Today I have: 

1x Cheese and Marmite sarnie 
1x Ham, mayo and cucumber sarnie 
1x Ham, mayo, mustard and cucumber sarnie 

(to be eaten in the above order)


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 made them last night



My other half's parents have deer on their small holding.  I'm quite surprised her dad hasn't tried to make them into a pie yet


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Me in my mind:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

35 mins til lunchtime.

I am in the right shit with money at the mo and want to moan about it A LOT but I'm not going to because there is only so much sympathy I can get from you chaps and it's never going to be enough. Not enough for ME, not enough _from_ you, iyswim. 

I am going to actually do the lottery this week  There's just no other way out that I can immediately see


----------



## prunus (Oct 6, 2009)

If you don't do the lottery you'll have one more pound than if you do.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2009)

ah, but if you're not in it, you won't win it, as my dad always says.....mind you, he's never won fuck all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

A pound here or there has ceased to make a difference tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A pound here or there has ceased to make a difference tbh





Our lotto syndicate won £83.00 at the weekend


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

had both pasties already


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone has gone for lunch. 
I am all alone now and it has gone quiet. 

Sarnies are about 45% eaten now and I am scoring them a solid 7/10


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you always so methodical about lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you always so methodical about lunch?



It is one of my few working day pleasures and needs to be taken seriously.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2009)

afternoon dragging baboons

this morning has been a trial.  i am attempting to remain calm and distant today though, it is my new tactic.  i'm hoping that it will throw everyone who expects to have to face my usual confrontational fire.  it hasn't much though.  still, it's keeping me the right side of insane, so not completely worthless


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Whatever gets your though the day soj


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2009)

damn straight stells


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Darn Tootin'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

I knows it


----------



## prunus (Oct 6, 2009)

Daaamn!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hot dayumn

actually, it might have worked after all.  i've just been given two cheques that this morning were being hotly disputed! 

go cool calm distant me!   might do this again tomorrow, certainly saves the headache produced by my boiling rages


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Be cold and sinister soj. Channel Rutger Hauer


----------



## prunus (Oct 6, 2009)

Is that their latest fragrance 

Can't see it taking off, tbh


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

After lunch heavy eyes have just kicked in. 
Still at least 3.5 hours to go (likely more) before I can escape the _drag_.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Be cold and sinister soj. *Channel Rutger Hauer*



just makes me want a nice cold pint of guinness that though

i will continue the cold calm shit, but i think i'll leave the sinister. i want paying, not fearing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

prunus said:


> Is that their latest fragrance
> 
> Can't see it taking off, tbh



Oh, I dunno - hint of Guiness, splash of tears in the rain, _soupcon_ of dismembered hitchhiker. Could be pretty sexy.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, I dunno - hint of Guiness, splash of tears in the rain, _soupcon_ of dismembered hitchhiker. Could be pretty sexy.



I think the stench of turkey would be overwhelming


----------



## prunus (Oct 6, 2009)

You're a bad girl, Stella.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

I want Guinness now. 
Normal or Extra Cold though?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2009)

whatever's fastest in the glass really bajjy

hmm...i seem to have lost my momentum.  am waiting about for a viewing to turn up, and can't really get into anything major. well, i could, but i can't be arsed to

it's quite hard work for me to rein in my natural aggressive tendencies


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Erect Nipple Girl is in the office again


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Erect Nipple Girl is in the office again



it's a good day!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's a good day!



It is clearly a chilly day for that peanut smuggling lass


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2009)

Right - I am outta here. Got to go see the shrink. I think we are talking about food/over eating today. Pribably quite apt as I have just had a caramel kit-kat


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I think the stench of turkey would be overwhelming



I read that then LEPT up to go to the printer before it'd really sunk in then was going  and someone asked if I was alright


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone want some milk?  There was 60 pints left outside the warehouse this morning and they've not been claimed yet.  There's only 4 of us in today and we usually only get a pint delivered every other day


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Fedex me some down


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2009)

Make butter.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Anyone want some milk?  There was 60 pints left outside the warehouse this morning and they've not been claimed yet.  There's only 4 of us in today and we usually only get a pint delivered every other day



pretend you are cleopatra and have a nice bath, would 60 pints fill a bath? you might have to squeeze into a basin or a large bowl


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Yuk! Milk is yuk!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

milk tache


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yuk! Milk is yuk!



Cut off your tits then


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh just had tutor and student lunch...met a very nice doctor......


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

all the girls love a doctor


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cut off your tits then



Y


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pretend you are cleopatra and have a nice bath, would 60 pints fill a bath? you might have to squeeze into a basin or a large bowl









Might do a shallow bath.  Someone must already have designs on it though, it was outside earlier...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Past 3pm now and the _draaaaag_ is going postal on me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2009)

fuck me, i'm so tired i can hardly keep the peepers open. done all the stats bar 3 questions which i just can't crack. got an private art viewing this evening that i don't want to go to.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> all the girls love a doctor



Well they can all back off with their girlie infatuation as he needs a woman and I am that womannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Might do a shallow bath.  Someone must already have designs on it though, it was outside earlier...



Thank you for posting that pic neon  Pics of _nonsense_ are intristic to the drag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck me, i'm so tired i can hardly keep the peepers open. done all the stats bar 3 questions which i just can't crack. got an private art viewing this evening that i don't want to go to.



Am out tomorrow night but tonight the plan is to leg it outta of here asap. Then home to do a load of washing, eat a light meal and be asleep no later than 9pm to get the week back on track.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thank you for posting that pic neon  Pics of _nonsense_ are intristic to the drag



I've got nowt better to be doing at the moment 

Well I do, but I can't be arsed with it!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> got an private art viewing this evening that i don't want to go to.



what is it?  

my viewing dint turn up - rang him and he was in Blackpool 

still, got to leg it out to the bank and pay in cheques, and buy some maltesers *munch munch*

hey - i really think the calmness is working! just been calmly negotiating with someone who wanted everything for free this month, and had already decided i was gonna cut all his services if he continued that line of 'reasoning' and he changed his mind, and is now only quibbling about one part of the bill!! 

this is fucking insane man.  if i'd known it was this effective, i'd have been dead calm YEARS ago


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> what is it?
> 
> my viewing dint turn up - rang him and he was in Blackpool
> 
> ...


a bloke from my local pub, who paints quite moody landscapes and the like, they're quite nice pieces and he's utterly bonkers in a nice way and there's free booze of course...it's just the tiredness (and the pissing rain).

glad you've found your inner zen sojjie, breath deep


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

I want Small Geezers (Maltesers) now Sojjy. 
Normally do not do the chocolate thing, least of all in the office of an afternoon. 
Have a banana in my draw but it is not enticing me now you have mentioned the magic


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you know what? I just try to get through every day without being found out.




___~


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you know what? I just try to get through every day without being found out.



If people ever find out you run a part time flea circus you will never work in this town again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> If people ever find out you run a part time flea circus you will never work in this town again



I don't consider this thread a flea circus, man, don't run yourself down


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't consider this thread a flea circus, man, don't run yourself down



This is the knitting circle reincarnation of the once mighty drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2009)

Nearly into the last half hour...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This is the knitting circle reincarnation of the once mighty drag



It's the same as it ever was.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Come on time, pass faster....


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> a bloke from my local pub, who paints quite moody landscapes and the like, they're quite nice pieces and he's utterly bonkers in a nice way and there's free booze of course...it's just the tiredness (and the pissing rain).
> 
> glad you've found your inner zen sojjie, breath deep



Ah well, if you're not up to it, you're not up to it paulie - no point forcing yourself to go is there?

You might wake up a bit after work anyway - the free booze might become slightly more enticing 


Badgers said:


> I want Small Geezers (Maltesers) now Sojjy.
> Normally do not do the chocolate thing, least of all in the office of an afternoon.
> Have a banana in my draw but it is not enticing me now you have mentioned the magic


I don't normally scoff choccy int affy bajjy, but I just fancied some.  I'm blaming me hormones.  You could blame kittyp's if you like


----------



## prunus (Oct 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Come on time, pass faster....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

prunus said:


>





Never tried it but never say never innit


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you know what? I just try to get through every day without being found out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here 

in other news, Clapton station is still closed i think, so it will be a longer journey home


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Fucking hell.... 

I have sent 273 emails today!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2009)

I have sent 4... and now I'm crawling home.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

14 minutes! *14 MINUTES!*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have sent 4... and now I'm crawling home.



Four looong emails?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2009)

mostly one liners, I'm very bored


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 14 minutes! *14 MINUTES!*



PTimer


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

leaving now!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2009)

7 mins early!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2009)

am going going GONE!

here's to day 2 of the calm and distant sojourner


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Still here  

Going on time tonight though. 
Might need to keep logged in at home for a couple of hours though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2009)

Right, I am ready to go and just waiting for 17:30 now....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

hurrah, Clapton station is open, police still all around, road still closed, looks like it was Turks, there's a Turkish social cafe next to the station, I think it was there where it happened


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2009)

painting thingie very good actually, his paintings are very good but about fifteen-hundred nicker a pop (and he'd sold 4 of em by the time we left!!! )

some nice vino tinto, some crap grub from the posh gaff next door for £££'s, now drinking a cup of camomile tea


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh it's gloomy out there


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

excellent sleep last night  ready to face the day!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

I stayed up 'late' to watch Passenger 57.

"Always bet on black"


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I stayed up 'late' to watch Passenger 57.
> 
> "Always bet on black"



that's about the only decent quip in that film, snipes fails at quipping in the main


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Late to the drag as I don't have to work today....feel kinda meh though...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Arrived to find something different about the office door this morning



Seems that last night someone very (door is/was heavy duty) determined wanted to get in our office. Had the police round last night and have spent £200 having the door boarded up which is nice. Now getting quotes (£700-£1000!!!) to replace the door and listening to the buildings manager waffling on. 

Not a single fucking thing taken from our office (plenty of IT stuff here) and also broke into the office next door (nicer IT stuff) and nothing taken there either!!! 

Interesting start to Wednesday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

holy crap!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not a single fucking thing taken from our office (plenty of IT stuff here) and also broke into the office next door (nicer IT stuff) and nothing taken there either!!!


Weird


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2009)

Morning - feeling a bit sleepy this morning but working at home so that is a plus.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> painting thingie very good actually, his paintings are very good but about fifteen-hundred nicker a pop (and he'd sold 4 of em by the time we left!!!
> 
> some nice vino tinto, some crap grub from the posh gaff next door for £££'s, now drinking a cup of camomile tea


heh - I knew the lure of free booze would be too much for you 


marty21 said:


> excellent sleep last night  ready to face the day!



Me too marty - so much so, that I didn't wake up ONCE, which is the first time in years that's happened   God, I feel so refreshed.

Right then, day 2 of 'calm cool and distant'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

That's one smashed up door


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> holy crap!!!



That was my first thought. 

Waiting for SOCO (not as good looking as CSI) to come round as they need to fingerprint some cupboards and stuff. Busting that door in must have caused a fuckload of noise!! 



neonwilderness said:


> Weird



It is all weird


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That was my first thought.
> 
> Waiting for SOCO (not as good looking as CSI) to come round as they need to fingerprint some cupboards and stuff. Busting that door in must have caused a fuckload of noise!!
> 
> ...



Maybe it was The Hulk


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2009)

Have you noticed anything yet?  Or did they just bust in then fuck off?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's one smashed up door



.....and where were you last night Stella, can anyone verify your whereabouts?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe it was industrial espionage? Have you checked your database hasn't been ripped-off? 

I didn't know doors could _do_ that! Is in _bits_!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe it was The Hulk



 Bloody looks like it innit!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

Jesus christ Ru!  scary


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus christ Ru!  scary



I am perfecting my death stare...You WILL tell me the truth...


----------



## fogbat (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> .....and where were you last night Stella, can anyone verify your whereabouts?



Are you trying to persuade her to join the Dark Side?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey you guysssssssssssssssssssssssssssss....What happened to 'hug a hoodie?'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Are you trying to persuade her to join the Dark Side?



I was trying to take a statement...I wanted to know what her alibi is for last night...I wanted to know if she was responsible for Badgers' door bashing....


Come to think of it where were YOU foggy, eh? tell me!!!


----------



## fogbat (Oct 7, 2009)

There is documentary evidence on the Ugly Mug thread that I was home all evening, molesting a cat.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

fogbat said:


> There is documentary evidence on the Ugly Mug thread that I was home all evening, molesting a cat.



*checks...


*Elliminates Foggy from enquires, for now.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 7, 2009)

I feel like utter dog's balls this morning.  Been feeling knackered for 3 days' running now...sleep does nothing to cure my ills


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

I was home alone  I can't prove anything 

I did some washing and painted my toenails in front of Passenger 57.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I feel like utter dog's balls this morning. * Been feeling knackered for 3 days' running now*...sleep does nothing to cure my ills



Running for 3 days WILL make you feel tired Ken, FACT!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was home alone  I can't prove anything
> 
> I did some washing and painted my toenails in front of Passenger 57.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Arrived to find something different about the office door this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



crikey! 



Rutita1 said:


> Hey you guysssssssssssssssssssssssssssss....What happened to 'hug a hoodie?'


(((((Rutita1)))))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>



I wouldn't have had time to go to SE9839 _and_ have painted my toenails so I'm in the clear, 'Detective'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I wouldn't have had time to go to SE9839 _and_ have painted my toenails so I'm in the clear, 'Detective'



 Likely story!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> (((((Rutita1)))))



Aw cheers Marty!


----------



## fogbat (Oct 7, 2009)

I think it's time to play Bad Cop, Rutita 

Looks like you won't get a straight answer from Stella without a few digs to the kidneys...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

I simply don't have the welly to do that to a door. All mouth and no trousers.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I think it's time to play Bad Cop, Rutita
> 
> Looks like you won't get a straight answer from Stella without a few digs to the kidneys...



Oi...I haven't finished questioning you yet either...I've seen the photos yes but anyone could have posted them...you might have had an accomplice...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Maybe it was industrial espionage? Have you checked your database hasn't been ripped-off?
> 
> I didn't know doors could _do_ that! Is in _bits_!



Honestly sounds like 'tin-foil-hat' time but that was my first thought too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Honestly sounds like 'tin-foil-hat' time but that was my first thought too.



*Decides to question Badgers...


....and you Mr, where were you?....rumour has it you have not been too happy at work lately...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Aw cheers Marty!



think i'm off the suspect list 


good work


pats self on back


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> think i'm off the suspect list
> 
> 
> good work
> ...



Think again...Detective inspector Rutihoodie will not be swayed by bearhugs, oh no!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *Decides to question Badgers...
> 
> 
> ....and you Mr, where were you?....rumour has it you have not been too happy at work lately...



I confess


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Think again...Detective inspector Rutihoodie will not be swayed by bearhugs, oh no!!!



damn, that detective is harsh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I confess



Wait!!!

I haven't tortured you yet!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I haven't tortured you yet!!!



Keep it to PM


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Keep it to PM







Oh noooooooooo....much more effective in public!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Eeeeekkkkkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## fogbat (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh noooooooooo....much more effective in public!



That photo made me cross my legs and wince


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

fogbat said:


> That photo made me cross my legs and wince



Oh really?

I will use the grater technique on you then....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Must stop now....I am freaking myself out...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> I will use the grater technique on you then....



I saw that documentary


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Must stop now....I am freaking myself out...



Ooo I don't know, I was rather enjoying those pics


----------



## fogbat (Oct 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I saw that documentary



Shippy / Manga.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Last on for Soj...*



sojourner said:


> Ooo I don't know, I was rather enjoying those pics



O rly?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Shippy / Manga.



haven't seen those, no there was a documentary about fetishness, involved an old fellah, cheese graters, helicopters and water sports


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> haven't seen those, no there was a documentary about fetishness, involved an old fellah, cheese graters, helicopters and water sports



*I was not *in that documentary!!!!


----------



## fogbat (Oct 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> haven't seen those, no there was a documentary about fetishness, involved an old fellah, cheese graters, helicopters and water sports



Was that the Nick Broomfield film?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> O rly?



yah, rly 

you really suit the sinister look


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

It's gotten out of hand now...

*takes self hostage.....





Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Was that the Nick Broomfield film?



Yes, actually I think it was.

That must have been on telly over 15 years ago. Imdb it foggers


----------



## fogbat (Oct 7, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fetishes_(documentary)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Police have been and gone
They were here for about 3 minutes in total


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Police have been and gone
> They were here for about 3 minutes in total



They know I'm on the case Badgers....don't worry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

fogbat said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fetishes_(documentary)



Bless Nick and bless channel 4. Created a whole generation of people you can make penis/cheesegrater jokes at


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Found out the break in was 8pm 

Bored of talking of doors/police/stuff now though, my thoughts turn to sarnies and __~


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Was that the Nick Broomfield film?



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107137/

I think it was this one, directed by Beeban Kidron


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107137/
> 
> I think it was this one, directed by Beeban Kidron



Oh, perhaps it was


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

This morning has (speaking too soon) gone really quickly...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Ah elevensies......would have a fag now if I were at work.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

We have a temp admin lass in the office
She is the sister of another chap working with us 

She is fucking useless


----------



## ethel (Oct 7, 2009)

i was meant to be going out for a three hour lunch meeting (free food!) but got stuck on a phone call. one of my friends is doing my head in via email too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

I have decided to release my hostage so she can get on and clean the house, do the washing and study.

I am not cut out to be a kidnapper....she is more use to me free.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> i was meant to be going out for a three hour lunch meeting (free food!) but got stuck on a phone call. one of my friends is doing my head in via email too.



Do not answer the phone again.
Do not read her emails....


----------



## prunus (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi draggers,  bit unpleasantly undraggy in here today - I actually have work to do.  I'm sure this wasn't in the deal.

Loving the pictures Rutita 

Laters - I'm going in...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Loving the pictures Rutita



Oh Haiiiiiiiiiii....can't drag now, am eating cake!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> She is fucking useless



This ^ ^


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This ^ ^



Give her a chance Badgers....you are probably giving off a bad vibe which is penetrating her...making her fall to pieces!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

My lunch will entail the following:


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

should get to the big 4k today, does that mean




drag VI ?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> penetrating her





She is okay but English is not her first language. 

Every time she answers the phone she mumbles at me that Julie (or similar) is on the phone so I ask her 'Julie who' and 'what company' to which she looks at me blankly. Time and fucking time again...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> drag VI ?





Who is taking a turn at thread starting?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


>


 Dirty mind! 



> She is okay but English is not her first language.



What is her first language?...babelfish may be your friend today...

If she is a Spanish speaker I can help with the translation.

Alternatively...instead of moaning you can provide her with some basic training/instruction, in ENGLISH.

You: 'When you answer the phone, please ask the caller's name and which company they are from.'

Her: 'Okay'.'


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You: 'When you answer the phone, please ask the caller's name and which company they are from.'
> 
> Her: 'Okay'.'



Has been done about 20 times


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Has been done about 20 times



Clearly you are not very good at giving instructions.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

You could try shouting the instructions at her bajjy.  Make yourself more articulate 

the morning has flown by here.  am very much enjoying my non-headachey new modus operandi


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Clearly you are not very good at giving instructions.



I am now at the classic point: 

I keep telling you about this. 
What training do you need to be able to do it properly? 
Are you happy to sign to say that you are now trained? 
If not then we may not have a position for you. 

(((Sorry)))


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

The next time the phone rings, you should answer it...model what you want her to do/say. Maybe she is a visual learner?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Today I have:
> 
> 1x Cheese and Marmite sarnie
> 1x Ham, mayo and cucumber sarnie
> ...



100% the same as yesterday but the order was different today: 

1x Cheese and Marmite sarnie 
1x Ham, mayo, mustard and cucumber sarnie 
1x Ham, mayo and cucumber sarnie


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> The next time the phone rings, you should answer it...model what you want her to do/say. Maybe she is a visual learner?



Done this
It failed


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

Sack her then, useless cow


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Sack her then, useless cow



Harsh!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Harsh!



Not at all!  Just bitter experience has taught me that some people really are just a waste of bloody space


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 100% the same as yesterday but the order was different today:



What's the verdict?

I've just had lamb and mint soup (freshly microwaved ), not entirely sure what I think of it yet.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 7, 2009)

Perhaps a remote control electroshock collar?

Each time she gets it wrong, she gets a mild zap.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Perhaps a remote control electroshock collar?
> 
> Each time she gets it wrong, she gets a mild zap.



Given the choice, I would always go with the cattle prod myself

Have always wanted a cattle prod.  Must be loads of fun   I'd probably get arrested very quickly though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Sack her then, useless cow





Rutita1 said:


> Harsh!



Meh, maybe not the lasses fault but too busy to constantly keep wasting time because someone is not suited to a simple role. She is here to free up other peoples time not take more of it away. 

Hey ho...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meh, maybe not the lasses fault but too busy to constantly keep wasting time because someone is not suited to a simple role. She is here to free up other peoples time not take more of it away.
> 
> Hey ho...



fazakerly mate

shape up or ship out


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Two sexy WPCs have just walked in  

When policewomen are looking younger does that mean I am getting better or what?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Two sexy WPCs have just walked in
> 
> When policewomen are looking younger does that mean I am getting better or what?



get them to take down your particulars 






at self


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Done this
> It failed



*puts hand up quite high*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *puts hand up quite high*



*coughs politely*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *coughs politely*



**ahem**


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *puts hand up quite high*





5t3IIa said:


> *coughs politely*



what's a girl gotta do to get some attention around here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers is too embarassed to offer me a £6.50ph job


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

prunus said:


>



A...._bridge_?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *puts hand up quite high*





5t3IIa said:


> *coughs politely*





5t3IIa said:


> **ahem**





5t3IIa said:


>





5t3IIa said:


> Badgers is too embarassed to offer me a £6.50ph job



Sadly I am embarrassed. 
Shit money for phone answering and database entry. 
Role ends on the 20th too and commute to SW18 is a bit shitty. 


((sorry))


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone want an office?

I run a business centre in blah blah and due to the downturn we are offering some excellent rental discounts blah blah

fucks sake

I think I've said this about 250 times today now.  I hate cold calling.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sadly I am embarrassed.
> Shit money for phone answering and database entry.
> Role ends on the 20th too and commute to SW18 is a bit shitty.
> 
> ...



 (((badgers)))


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

In other news I popped to the shop at lunch and got (among other things) the following: 

Mexicana Cheddar Cheese
Cheese Topped Baps
Pom-Bear Original flavour crisps


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Does anyone want an office?
> 
> I run a business centre in blah blah and due to the downturn we are offering some excellent rental discounts blah blah
> 
> ...



I just had Sav*lls call me


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I just had Sav*lls call me



Ooo (I had to look them up, never heard of em!)

Are they big in that london then?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ooo (I had to look them up, never heard of em!)
> 
> Are they big in that london then?



Them and Kn*ght Fr*ank are the biggest two in the UK but offices all over the world now.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

Well well, looks like I'm in good cold-calling company then - nice to know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *get them to take down your particulars*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lolled  Shoot me now


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Heh heh heh


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got a phonecall.

It was my beauty school telling me I had totally passed my exams and my certification is ready to pick up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2009)

W00t!

Did that phone call wake you up?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 7, 2009)

Well in!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Sack her then, useless cow



She just answered the phone. 

Message was 'Someone called about website' 

Cryptic


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I just got a phonecall.
> 
> It was my beauty school telling me I had totally passed my exams and my certification is ready to pick up



TP seen yesterday...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I just got a phonecall.
> 
> It was my beauty school telling me I had totally passed my exams and my certification is ready to pick up



totally qualified


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> She just answered the phone.
> 
> Message was 'Someone called about website'
> 
> Cryptic



Jesus 

I used to have someone like that - drove me nuts.  'who called', 'debbie something'...'from where'...'dunno'...'whats her number'...'dunno, i had it here a moment ago'

 get out, go on just fuck off


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> W00t!
> 
> Did that phone call wake you up?



pretty much stella  lol


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I just got a phonecall.
> 
> It was my beauty school telling me I had totally passed my exams and my certification is ready to pick up



Cool. Well done you


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Fuckity fucksticks 

Pouring down out there and time to head off any minute. 
Gonna be fucking soaked by the time I get home. 
Fuck!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2009)

Have been baby-sitting...lots of fun!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, the fuck time is _this_?


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, the fuck time is _this_?



stupid fucking o'clock.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

*Yawn......tired!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm not tired, I'm fine 

This job has made my life really boring 

The _things_ I could be doing with all that spare time I had


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

2nd coffee.....

*stretch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

*Friday Eve though! FRIDAY EVE!!11!*


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 8, 2009)

it's Thursday Stella.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *Friday Eve though! FRIDAY EVE!!11!*



 Yeah but we have to get through today...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> it's Thursday Stella.



It's like Xmas Eve is the eve before Xmas so Thursday Eve is the eve before Friday 

has you _even_ been to bed yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not tired, I'm fine
> 
> This job has made my life really boring
> 
> The _things_ I could be doing with all that spare time I had



yeh things like spending your entire days posting here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh things like spending your entire days posting here



I live to amuse you and if they don't give me much to do I can get that done instead


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I live to amuse you and if they don't give me much to do I can get that done instead


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's like Xmas Eve is the eve before Xmas so Thursday Eve is the eve before Friday
> 
> has you _even_ been to bed yet?



no LOL I'll go for a snooze inna bit, I woke at like 3pm yesterday man, gimme a break...


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 8, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh things like spending your entire days posting here



that's lols


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



Oh you bitch you love it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

Any crimes need solving today?

If so...Stella is in charge..


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Any crimes need solving today?
> 
> If so...Stella is in charge..


oh dear


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 8, 2009)

some fuckin sasquatch is boiling my piss....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

Waking up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

At work. Feeling swish and chipper.

I wonder if I'll get anything done today? It's never certain


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Hurt all over today
Tiredness is in my eyes and bones


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hurt all over today
> Tiredness is in my eyes and bones



Do you know that Badgers? I'm going to PM you what.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2009)

big 4k approaches


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Or maybe I'm not.

*gifts Badgers 4k*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Y4K?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Y4K?



*pats head* there ya go


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 8, 2009)

Morning all, 5k by the end of the week? 

I've been in since 8:15 and and only just getting motivated, I don't think it'll last...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Milk update? Did someone take it _all_ home?

How many kitchens today (HMKT)?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 8, 2009)

It was split (not very evenly) between 4 of us, I took 18 bottles 

Just working on the one at the moment, but it's a full office so I expect there'll be more.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

So you have all the dimensions of the rooms and the bits and you slot them all together, accounting for logisitics and doors and that? Is it like aCAD thing or is that different? Also - are you make or female? I can't work it out


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 8, 2009)

More or less yeah, although it's never usually that straight forward (trying to fit a square peg into a round hole etc).  It's mostly Autocad I use.

I'm male


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2009)

Morning, morning!!

I feel quite chipper today...which is most unlike me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Just typed up a load of flip-chart scribble into Word. Felt like I was working but not really anything too taxing.


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

Gotta make some phonecalls


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2009)

This lunchtime - yes I am having a lunch hour, maybe hour and a half  - today as I am out in town this evening - I have to find a present for a 15 year old boy.

I have no idea what to get him - Mr. QofG's suggested a shed load of porn as, according to him, that is all a teenage boy ever wants and needs


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This lunchtime - yes I am having a lunch hour, maybe hour and a half  - today as I am out in town this evening - I have to find a present for a 15 year old boy.
> 
> I have no idea what to get him - Mr. QofG's suggested a shed load of porn as, according to him, that is all a teenage boy ever wants and needs



 how much do you want to spend? Comedy DVDs?


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2009)

I've just got up. I'm about to have a coffee and a bacon sarnie.

This is the life. I sometimes wish I was unemployed again.


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> I've just got up. I'm about to have a coffee and a bacon sarnie.
> 
> This is the life. I sometimes wish I was unemployed again.



I don't actually know any unemployed people who get up at half 11.


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm certainly making the most of it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> how much do you want to spend? Comedy DVDs?



About a tenner, maybe £15.00 - am off to Forbidden Planet at lunchtime as, apparently, he is into The Simpsons and Family Guy and I think I might find something there.

He is the son of my brother's girlfriend. If that makes sense!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 8, 2009)

I am in hemel hemsted. I didn't even know you could get places this far outside london! I've been on a prison visit.debating now whether to wank,sorry,work from home or go back into the office. And have a wank there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I am in hemel hemsted. I didn't even know you could get places this far outside london! I've been on a prison visit.debating now whether to wank,sorry,work from home or go back into the office. And have a wank there.



It's good stuff, and certainly worth posting from your phone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I am in hemel hemsted. I didn't even know you could get places this far outside london! I've been on a prison visit.debating now whether to wank,sorry,work from home or go back into the office. And have a wank there.



Go home - to paraphrase Billie Piper "Because you want to"!!


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm so happy the sun's shining today. I'm going to spend the next few hours in my pants, blasting out music and pottering.


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2009)

Ha! You mock my sloth when you haven't even got dressed yet! Ha!

Oh. Neither have I.


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

I was dressed _earlier_. God why can't everyone just stop pointing fingers, *NVP*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

NVP's dead baby


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

Who else likes this song? I really like it


----------



## sojourner (Oct 8, 2009)

lazy bastards, slopping round in their pants 


another fun-packed morning for me here.  a viewing turned up just as the fire alarm engineers did, so had to run round like a knobhead disabling alarms, unlocking offices, and trying to sell an office in between screaming bursts of alarm activations 

more haggling with mad irish bloke, which is always something to delight in. 

and now FOOD


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> NVP's dead baby



It took me a while to get what you're on about there. I've just been sat here wondering if you're trying to say I've had a miscarriage.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> It took me a while to get what you're on about there. I've just been sat here wondering if you're trying to say I've had a miscarriage.



Oh, just take this *throws comma*


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> lazy bastards, slopping round in their pants



Angst in your pants?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Hungry as fuck 
Tired as fuck 
Stressed to fuck 

Fuck


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2009)

Fuck.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's good stuff, and certainly worth posting from your phone



you are stepping into a world of chinese burns right there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Sadken said:


> you are stepping into a world of chinese burns right there.



Please wash your hands first


----------



## sojourner (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hungry as fuck
> Tired as fuck
> Stressed to fuck
> 
> Fuck





NVP said:


> Fuck.



Fucking fuck


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Moaning helps


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

In other news I have to rest my eyes and mind so popping to town in a bit. 
Need some inspiration regarding food stuffs though, nothing is springing to mind right now.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2009)

In the same boat Badgers me old hearty 

No sleep last night, a big project which, although they now no longer want me to do, my boss wants me to do just to see if I can do it  and a load of bacon and cakes for breakfast combined with a spliff a line and a wacky haircut has got this day off to a misaligned start. 

Food is calling but what I ask? It should have at least a few slices of tomato in it or something after this mornings cholesterol festival but all I want is pattys bread BBQ dip and "cheese" 

.......And when the fuck did I get to 13000 posts? How did that occasion go uncelebrated?? Shit.



FUCK.




FUCKING SHITFUCK


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Have you ever posted a pic Yetty? I want to put a face to all this


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2009)

I have been known to disgrace the mug thread once or twice on occasion yes...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Whack it up 'ere ven. I'm not trawling five freds for your boat race am I?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 8, 2009)

Pretty much Gilly from Hollyoaks, IIRC...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Pretty much Gilly from Hollyoaks, IIRC...




Who from what? Come now Foggers


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9312294&postcount=8912



There ya go you lazy shmuck 

And this one from aaaaages ago now

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3702695&postcount=6163


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9312294&postcount=8912
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god it all makes sense _now_


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god it all makes sense _now_



Especially the second one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> Especially the second one.




First one looks like a pretty Liam which doesn't suit _at all_. Second one is perfection


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2009)

I've just made the bed.

This day really feels like it's going somewhere now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Still not gone to lunch... 

If I do the short walk I can have KFC, kebab, Thai or sarnies 
The longer walk yields more options


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> I've just made the bed.
> 
> This day really feels like it's going somewhere now.



Made with fresh linen or just smoothed the duvet over?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still not gone to lunch...
> 
> If I do the short walk I can have KFC, kebab, Thai or sarnies
> The longer walk yields more options



Badgers darling - go for a walk. If you're getting so fuck-fuck-fuckity-fuck then you should have a nice stroll in the nippy sunshine to blow away the...the fuck


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Made with fresh linen or just smoothed the duvet over?



Just smoothed the duvet over. Don't want to push the boat out too much.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> First one looks like a pretty Liam which doesn't suit _at all_. Second one is perfection



....pretty? LIAM? 

I'm rugged mate, a bit of a rogue. I dont play by anyones rules but my own, and even some of them I dont play by if I'm feeling especially pesky. I'm cut from the cloth of the likes of your Eastwoods your Dingles and your Dyers mate. None of this fancy pretend rock n roll hardman image here, this shit, see this shit right here? Yeah? See it? Proper ghetto all the way sister. Brap up ya clart.


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers darling - go for a walk. If you're getting so fuck-fuck-fuckity-fuck then you should have a nice stroll in the nippy sunshine to blow away the...the fuck



This is good advice. Blow the fucky cobwebs away.


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> ....pretty? LIAM?
> 
> I'm rugged mate, a bit of a rogue. I dont play by anyones rules but my own, and even some of them I dont play by if I'm feeling especially pesky. I'm cut from the cloth of the likes of your Eastwoods and your Dyers mate. None of this fancy pretend rock n roll hardman image here, this shit, see this shit right here? Yeah? See it? Proper ghetto all the way sister. Brap up ya clart.



 This rings true on so many levels.


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

Phonecalls: _interesting_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> ....pretty? LIAM?
> 
> I'm rugged mate, a bit of a rogue. I dont play by anyones rules but my own, and even some of them I dont play by if I'm feeling especially pesky. I'm cut from the cloth of the likes of your Eastwoods your Dingles and your Dyers mate. None of this fancy pretend rock n roll hardman image here, this shit, see this shit right here? Yeah? See it? Proper ghetto all the way sister. Brap up ya clart.



I myself am like a cross between Ripley, Jeanne Garofolo and Courtney Love so I see where you're coming from


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2009)

I knew you wouldnt let me down Stells I fackin knew it 

Still awaiting IT bird (who it appears has aged 40 years in the past week  grey hairs, wrinkles, witchy little face, clawy little claws and a cackling voice........hang on thats not an old person thats a fucking witch ) to sort out my shit so I can go and get something to eat. 

Badgers what say thee man?? I know if I go for what you have I usually end up satisfied. Or rolling around crying and cursing your name while beef pattys mince themselves out of my ears as per your last BK challenge I took upon myself to attempt


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> Phonecalls: _interesting_



Twowordsentencesthathaveanairofmysteryandintrigueaboutthem: _rubbish _


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This lunchtime - yes I am having a lunch hour, maybe hour and a half  - today as I am out in town this evening - I have to find a present for a 15 year old boy.
> 
> I have no idea what to get him - Mr. QofG's suggested a shed load of porn as, according to him, that is all a teenage boy ever wants and needs



he would love you long time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he would love you long time



Sadly he is having to make do with a Homer Simpson t-shirt...but I may just sneak a copy of "Big 'Uns" in there as well


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Twowordsentencesthathaveanairofmysteryandintrigueaboutthem: _rubbish _



I'm just trying to sell some chairs and a clock. I'm a furniture hustler.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 8, 2009)

A furniture hustler?  I've heard it all now 

Hahahahaaaa - I have just had a fun time with mad irish bloke.  He didn't realise it, but he gave me his short and curlies to hold tight to, when he told me he 'really needed' to hold onto his DDI when he moves out shortly

Oh really?

that'll be **CHI-CHING** please, and of COURSE you don't have to pay the full amount on your telephone bill, like you've been bitching about for ages now (cos I'ma gonna make it up on the amount I charge you for the number hehehehe)

*sweet chilled calm collected smile*


oh man, that was good


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Badgers what say thee man?? I know if I go for what you have I usually end up satisfied. Or rolling around crying and cursing your name while beef pattys mince themselves out of my ears as per your last BK challenge I took upon myself to attempt



Finally got out to lunch and after some dithering opted to go (for the first time ever) to Diana Fish Bar which is a chippy come kebab shop. People I used to work with round this manor referred to it as 'Dirty Diana's' in hushed tones. 

Went for the half-pound burger with chips and a can of pineapple soda. It was pretty good, chunky chips and good burger for an acceptable £4.20. Not gonna be eating this regularly as my heart is not what it once was.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

About to phone a wanker, report to follow...


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> A furniture hustler?  I've heard it all now



Ain't I clean
Bad machine
Super cool
Super mean
Dealin chairs
For The Man
Habitat
Here I stand
Secret stash
Dulux red
Baddest bitch
Sell my bed 

It's my pension plaaaaan


----------



## sojourner (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> About to phone a wanker, report to follow...





I am cold calling again, so lots of wankers and the odd person with manners today


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am cold calling again, so lots of wankers and the odd person with manners today



I'm usually very nice to cold callers, even though I did it myself over 20 years ago, I still feel for them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

I work with very nice sensible people who work hard and care about their jobs. I am so fucking fortunate


----------



## sojourner (Oct 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm usually very nice to cold callers, even though I did it myself over 20 years ago, I still feel for them.



Yeh, I'm usually very nice to them too, cos it dunt hurt to just say 'thanks but I am already sorted' or whatever does it?  

Although at home, I just ask who they want, and then say that 'sojourner isn't home right now, sorry', cos I can't be arsed with the delays on the international calls


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Wanker never answered the phone 

Update on the temp is that she is still useless


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2009)

Bit of a flurry of work here - now I feel my sugar levels are dropping. Time for a tangerine I think 

I am envious of Badger's burger lunch  I want chips. And burger. And pineapple soda.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 8, 2009)

Actually, I could go a dirty cheeseburger right now

I never eat stuff like that, but about once a decade I feel like it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

This day is hurting me but sliding towards the end now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh wow is 1644!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 8, 2009)

Are your days flying by now stella?  Are they keeping you hard at it?

roll the fuck on 5 o clock 

I can't stop thinking about cheeseburgers now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Yah man


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2009)

I have just used the new "milk and honey" hand wash in the ladies...and have had a massive allergic sneezing fit


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Finally got out to lunch and after some dithering opted to go (for the first time ever) to Diana Fish Bar which is a chippy come kebab shop. People I used to work with round this manor referred to it as 'Dirty Diana's' in hushed tones.
> 
> Went for the half-pound burger with chips and a can of pineapple soda. It was pretty good, chunky chips and good burger for an acceptable £4.20. Not gonna be eating this regularly as my heart is not what it once was.



I ended up with a few pints of amstel and a shish kebab 

Feel well spacey now man, come back to work after a 3 hour lunch break and loads of shit is in my email box and my boss is on my ass. Sheeyat. Fook.

SHEEEEYAAATEFOOOOOK


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I ended up with a few pints of amstel and a shish kebab



Lunch twins


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 8, 2009)

oh hai you guys, I have awoken from my nap in a sweaty dehydrated mess, I have headache so drinking pints of water.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Sleeps On Bench Girl was there today


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Hungry.  Thirsty.  Bored.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Giggity giggity


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Wassat mean?  Eh?  FFS talk sense man


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Pixies?


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

<explodes>


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pixies?



What?!?  Not you too.  WTFIGOH?!  You've all lost it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Good day Prunny?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Giggity giggity



Indeed 

Sweaty dehydrated chicks : HOT


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Good day Prunny?



   

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Still in office
Leaving soon though 
Home for cider, reheated soup, smoking and then sleep


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> What?!?  Not you too.  WTFIGOH?!  You've all lost it



No,not me 

He said 'giggity' and I extrapolated and got The Pixies at brixton Academy tonight which it THE hot ticket.

Probably wrong but it's a fair stab 

Now _breathe_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still in office
> Leaving soon though
> Home for cider, reheated soup, smoking and then sleep



See prunus? I was wrong. HE'S JUST AN ANNOYING IDIOT


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

Did this day drag??? No, not really.. 


*anti-post*

Congratulations Badger...nice landmark 4K.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Hmmmm


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

<takes deep breath>

Sorry everybody.  I've had a shitty day of shittiness.  Still am in fact.  I'll be returning to my usual equanimity tomorrrow I expect.

I want beer


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmm



What? Not happy? I congratumalated you and everyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyything.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Right, fuck this place and fuck the drag coz I am outta here people


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Give me beer or give me death.


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Actually, just give me the beer.


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Or just fucking give me death, I don't care.  Whatever.


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Just someone to talk to would be nice.


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Have you guys all fucked off home?  Fuckers.  I hate you all.


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Right, I'm going to own this thread.  It's my playground now.  Anyone who wants to play has to play by my rules.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right, fuck this place and fuck the drag coz I am outta here people



Oh I see.


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Oi.  Get orf my thread!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> Right, I'm going to own this thread.  It's my playground now.  Anyone who wants to play has to play by my rules.



You are not alone! 





...or...


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

ulp...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll be sweet to you prunus.

I has loads of beer....in my fridge


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

prunus said:


> ulp...




 I am sorry....I was just kidding...look here's me looking vulnerable....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll be sweet to you prunus.
> 
> I has loads of beer....in my fridge



On the lash at home?


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll be sweet to you prunus.
> 
> I has loads of beer....in my fridge



Yeah.

Thanks.

And this is of use to me how, exactly?

Is your fridge in my office?  Is it?

No, it isn't 

Right, you just write my name on one, no, FIVE of those beers, and they'd better still be there when I get there.  Make it seven.  Fuck it, all of them.  They're all my beers now.  Keep your filthy hands off them.


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

Wtf are you still dragging for?

I think I've got a piece of glass in my hand


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> Wtf are you still dragging for?
> 
> I think I've got a piece of glass in my hand



I too has a large piece of glass in my hand pip...it's full of wine.


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Pip said:


> Wtf are you still dragging for?





Pip said:


> I think I've got a piece of glass in my hand


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh i'm clearly in Coventry...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Picked up the drag from home. 
Not doing a great deal, just clearing out the low priority emails and stuff. 

Work is more bearable (even at 20:00) in PJs and with a beer


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry, no, you're not.  It's just that your last post was nice, and so didn't give me any opportunity to go    - which is all I want to do at the moment.

Unless, actually - perhaps you *are* in Coventry?   It's possible, I suppose.  Someone has to be.


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Picked up the drag from home.
> Not doing a great deal, just clearing out the low priority emails and stuff.
> 
> Work is more bearable (even at 20:00) in PJs and *with a beer*



  

(see, that's how I like it)


----------



## prunus (Oct 8, 2009)

Right.  FTS.  I'm going home.

There'd better be beer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

I had too much beer


----------



## prunus (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had too much beer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

(((too much beer))) 

I was good last night, had a can of cider and a small glass of wine washed down by pasta. Managed to get to sleep by 9pm and slept soundly till 6am so feeling better today and liking Freeday Friday a lot this week. 

I call on all the draggers to take a moment for Che Guevara on this day...


----------



## prunus (Oct 9, 2009)

This is shaping up well.


----------



## Pip (Oct 9, 2009)

Wine and pasta can cure any ill


----------



## prunus (Oct 9, 2009)

But it's 7 in the morning...?


----------



## Pip (Oct 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> But it's 7 in the morning...?



It's always wine and pasta time in the Pip household!


----------



## prunus (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2009)

I had some beer last night, with a mate I hadn't seen for a few years, t'was a nice meet


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

Been up since 5...more of a drip than a drag.....


----------



## prunus (Oct 9, 2009)

Mmm, tentacley.

Although, no, those are bundles of razor clams aren't they?


----------



## Pip (Oct 9, 2009)

You can find razor clams in Blighty you know 

Three minutes ago I was naked and wet with soap in my eyes, rescuing a flailing scratchy kitten from my bath


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Pic 

of the wet cat


----------



## Sadken (Oct 9, 2009)

I've certainly encountered a few razor clams in the UK down the years.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 9, 2009)

It's actually the euphamism I didn't know I needed so badly in my life until just now tbh.


----------



## Pip (Oct 9, 2009)

Essex beaches have razor clams.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't they just


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

*Don't eat me!!!*


----------



## Sadken (Oct 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *Don't eat me!!!*



"Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaceeeeeeeeeeee.......noooooooo peeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaceeeeee"


----------



## Sadken (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

Sadken said:


>


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

Good fish pictures to start the day. 
Well, not good for the fish but good for the fans of eating fish I suppose  

Made it to work and have a pile of stuff to do before I can even start the other stuff but hey ho. The fact that it is Friday is making the whole effort seem less pointless. Also picked up a classy (£8 at Tesco) pair of navy blue jeans yesterday so my office trouser inventory has risen from one to two and I feel quite the man about town.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice work Badgers 

It's Dress Down Friday today! Has trainers on! Feel just like cashmere lined slippers compared to all the crappy ballet flats and boots I have to wear the rest of the time


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2009)

i seem to dress down everyday tbh


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

I am not wearing a suit today, so I feel dressed down.  I am wearing a (£12 from tesco) cardi, which makes me feel quite cosy, but also quite old 

Still, it's Friday!  Woo!


----------



## prunus (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nice work Badgers
> 
> It's Dress Down Friday today! Has trainers on! Feel just like cashmere lined slippers compared to all the crappy ballet flats and boots I have to wear the rest of the time





marty21 said:


> i seem to dress down everyday tbh





sojourner said:


> I am not wearing a suit today, so I feel dressed down.  I am wearing a (£12 from tesco) cardi, which makes me feel quite cosy, but also quite old
> 
> Still, it's Friday!  Woo!



Frankly I consider it a mjor success if I manage to get dressed for work at all, rather than just rolling in wrapped in a few loose rags covered in leaves and smelling of the hyena enclosure at London Zoo.  As usually happens.


----------



## prunus (Oct 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *Don't eat me!!!*



Lend us a squid for a cuppatea love?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

*groan*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

Squid are now having their last float in my bath whilst I work.

Their hours are numbered....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

08:30 meeting delayed
Started at 09:30 
Then urgent phone call 
Now about to start again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2009)

Morning all.

Went to bed drunk and happy last night. Woke up feeling weary (aka hungover ) and sniffly this morning.

Still it is Friday and a post strike here should mean little new work coming in here. Good!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

I slept the sleep of the cursed.


Closed eyes
Darkness
Opened eyes
Small box with red numbers on is beeping


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I slept the sleep of the cursed.
> 
> 
> Closed eyes
> ...



 I woke up at about 5.00am with my brain screaming "WATER. NEED. WATER" but luckily went back to sleep quickly but then wanted to weep when the alarm woke me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 9, 2009)

Morning 

Annoying boss is working from home today, so the office is nice an relaxed for a change.  Unfortunately I've spent most of the morning playing Mafia Wars on Facebook instead of working though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

FUCK WORK neon FUCK WORK


----------



## Pip (Oct 9, 2009)

I agreed to look after my dad's dog today and I suddenly just thought "hold on a sec, why the eff am I doing this?" he's only out the house for about three hours. I'm going to phone him now


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

what she said - i mean stella. fucking pip got in the way

I shoulda been cold calling again, but given it's Friday, and the world in general hates cold calling even more than usual when it's done on a Friday, I thought I'd work on creating the revised tenancy agreements instead

I've only done 3 so far


----------



## Yetman (Oct 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Sweaty dehydrated chicks : HOT



Wheres the fucking smileys? This was my best joke of the day 

I'm wasted on you fuckers


----------



## Pip (Oct 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> what she said



Thanks soj, I'll tell him you agree.

Yetman, I turned Curtis Mayfield into a home decor ponce yesterday and no one gave a crap


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

* Big yawn...


My adventure to the land of fish sellers this morning has caught up with me...I am finding it hard to stay awake...


*goes for coffee.


----------



## Pip (Oct 9, 2009)

You've made me want to go. I'd have to get up at about 8pm the previous night though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

Phone answering temp is hurting my head


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2009)

whispering lady is BACK!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

Yetty & Bajjy Lunch?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> FUCK WORK neon FUCK WORK



I'm taking a Laissez faire approach today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

Pip said:


> You've made me want to go. I'd have to get up at about 8pm the previous night though.



OH...know a friend with a car?

It took us 20 minutes there from Hackney....roads were empty at that time.

It _*is*_ worth it Pip....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yetty & Bajjy Lunch?



One each, or will you share it with your WHOLE family?


----------



## Pip (Oct 9, 2009)

I've got a friend with a car _who lives in Hackey_ 

Where is it exactly? Maybe I'll stick to New Covent Garden, which is literally down the road, for my early morning market kicks.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

Pip said:


> I've got a friend with a car _who lives in Hackey_
> 
> *Where is it exactly?*



http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...1.506379,-0.014269&spn=0.006731,0.013754&z=16


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a car and live in Hackney! but rarely get up early enough to get down the market


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Engorged


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

You're engorged stella?

I am not very happy.  Have just eaten my rapidly cooling lunch whilst answering the door and phone non-stop, and having to fucking tell every single cunt who leaves the front door wide open to please close it, because I don't know if you've noticed but it's fucking FREEZING you insensitive TWATS 


*breathes deeply*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> One each, or will you share it with your WHOLE family?



We should go for one each but it will be tricky to organise. I might have to go for something cheap/local today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm cold


----------



## Yetman (Oct 9, 2009)

Pip said:


> Yetman, I turned Curtis Mayfield into a home decor ponce yesterday and no one gave a crap



I'm seriously considering quitting this thread if these bastards dont pull their socks up Pip. I'm left with little other option I'm afraid 



Badgers said:


> Yetty & Bajjy Lunch?



That. But with an extra patty


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm seriously considering quitting this thread if these bastards dont pull their socks up Pip. I'm left with little other option I'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> That. But with an extra patty



I had the words 'cheesecar! fucksquad! number one! cheesecar fucksquad! number one!' going around my head in a little tune last night, if that helps?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm cold



......and I am shamed lying naked on the floor


----------



## Pip (Oct 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> ......and I am shamed lying naked on the floor



Letting your squids slosh all over you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

Pip said:


> Letting your squids slosh all over you?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had the words 'cheesecar! fucksquad! number one! cheesecar fucksquad! number one!' going around my head in a little tune last night, if that helps?



eeeexcelllent

This is good progress. First it will be a little tune going around in your head, soon it will be there more often than not and you'll notice random strangers muttering it in the street. Soon everyone will succumb to its catchy hypnotic rhyme and begin to stare into space while saying it over and over again. Within two weeks I'll HAVE MY OWN CHANTING ARMY OF OBEDIENT NUTTERS AND THE WORLD WILL BE MINE!!! THIS IS IT BRAIN THIS IS THE BIG ONE!!

*rubs hands in anticipation and sordid glee*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes master


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2009)

I am flagging now - tired, sniffly, a bit hungover and freezing. I want to go home


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm alright but I do want to go home. Got something that needs doing


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm alright but I do want to go home. Got something that needs doing



I have squid that needs cooking and eyes that need resting..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Squidslosh fucksquad #1


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Squidslosh fucksquad #1



Ew!!! Don't like the sound of that.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got something that needs doing



hehe


----------



## Yetman (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm alright but I do want to go home. Got something that needs doing



Remember to avoid eye contact or conversation of any kind.....thats the sort of shit which gets you broads in trouble and why I'll continue to campaign for the banning of females from the National Assassins Guild forever


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

They'll never see me coming, jefe, no problem


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

Updating floorplans 
Checking/correcting spreadsheets
Answering emails endlessly 
Bored


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

where is the drag


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Three bloody twenty


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Three bloody twenty



I'm having lunch now.....not long to gooooooooooooo! I'll be out of here before I have even digested.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

I need a scanner


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

I have drag now

Done everything I could do, sold a fucking office (oh yeh ), phones have gone quiet now that I'm no longer trying to eat my lunch.  Ho hum.

Can't wait for wine and spliff time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I need a scanner




Is it so you can scan your chest and send it to people. I wanted to scan the cat's feet the other day but he wasn't willing


----------



## Yetman (Oct 9, 2009)

The squadron is forming nicely 

A bit disjointed and skewed in the chant so far but thats ok, thats ok....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

Just sold myself short


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just sold myself short



Unlike you bajjy

wtf is yetty wittering about, does anyone know?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> The squadron is forming nicely
> 
> A bit disjointed and skewed in the chant so far but thats ok, thats ok....



Is the Amazonian wing of the Fucksquad - needs an appropriate name.

If I might be so bold may I suggest that the battle-cry is 'Fucksquad! Fucksquad! Fucksquad!' as I don't think I'll be able to pronounce squidslosh while hopped up on warjuice. I can't even barely prounce my full name when I'm that. Too many L's and S's


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is the Amazonian wing of the Fucksquad - needs an appropriate name.
> 
> If I might be so bold may I suggest that the battle-cry is 'Fucksquad! Fucksquad! Fucksquad!' as I don't think I'll be able to pronounce squidslosh while hopped up on warjuice. I can't even barely *prounce* my full name when I'm that. Too many L's and S's



You can't even pronounce 'pronounce' ffs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, I was thinking about _pouncing_ at the same time.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Unlike you bajjy



Nice bloke and long time customer. 
Broke my usually strong will and got 70% discount on services. 



sojourner said:


> wtf is yetty wittering about, does anyone know?



Check user titles


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Yetman finally started that cult he's wanted to for so so long 

Teeps'll be well up for this I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

I am leaving this place


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Nicely Badgers. Have a good evening and see you on the flipside/Squad training camp


----------



## prunus (Oct 9, 2009)

Morning draggers, I've made it to work.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh I see

Nah, not joining.  Never join anything*, no reason to start now.  















*apart from the status quo fanclub when i was 12


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

I am hugely bored now.  And fucking cold - put wood inTHOLE you cunts


----------



## prunus (Oct 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am hugely bored now.  And fucking cold - *put wood inTHOLE* you cunts



What does this mean, eh? 

I've been at my desk for nearly 15 minutes now and I'm bored.

Think I'll make some coffee...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Morning draggers, I've made it to work.



Morning! Anouther 10 hour day starts, eh?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> What does this mean, eh?
> 
> I've been at my desk for nearly 15 minutes now and I'm bored.
> 
> Think I'll make some coffee...



put wood in the hole

close the fucking door in other words.  words that are on the tip of my fucking tongue now that some cunt is taking loads of stuff out to their car and the door is now permanently open


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm now so bored I am looking at shite profiles on gaydargirls, looking for someone to wind up


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

Jesus christ

why the fucking FUCK do so many dykes insist on putting up pics of their dogs and/or tattoos?


----------



## prunus (Oct 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! Anouther 10 hour day starts, eh?



Er, heh heh; today might be a little shorter...  Hoping to get away to the pub by 4:30.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Er, heh heh; today might be a little shorter...  Hoping to get away to the pub by 4:30.



Now that's what I CALL part time


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2009)

Come to me oh sweet 5pm, come to me, let me embrace thee, oh sweet 5pm, let me love thee, let me cherish thee


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

eh up marty - been busy today?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> eh up marty - been busy today?



a little bit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2009)

Right - I am outta here. Laters y'all!!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> a little bit



bout time you did a bit

god I'm really tempted to fuck off early.  There's hardly anyone in, phones are dead, and I want a spliff


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

tara queeny *waves*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

33 minutes what the fuck is up with that shit


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

tell me about it stella


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

fucksticks

I keep doing that thing where you don't look at the clock, thinking 'it MUST be 10 to by now' and then looking and it's only two minutes later than the last time I looked


----------



## Madusa (Oct 9, 2009)

Unlucky


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

Ah balls to it, I'm fucking goin

shut it madusa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2009)

Any...................second........................now.................................................*eat my dust*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 9, 2009)

*************** Gone tooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2009)

not quite gone, another few minutes


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

Fuckers, like rats leaving a sinking ship ^ ^ 

I am still here till at least half five, likely six and the rain is pouring down out there now.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2009)

love to stay with you a bit longer but my departure is imminent


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

Fucksticks


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2009)

Not sure if this t-shirt is too far into the wanker category even for me


----------



## prunus (Oct 11, 2009)

One potato two potato three potato four.

I'm peeling potatoes for the Sunday roast and listening to Ligeti's Requiem.  This is *good* drag.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm sitting about with a mild hangover, listening to Eye of the Tiger with the windows open.

It's cold but I need fresh air


----------



## Pip (Oct 11, 2009)

I had things to do today, but fuck it. I'm lying on my bed feeling shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2009)

You ill Pip?


----------



## Pip (Oct 11, 2009)

Nahh, just


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 11, 2009)

Sunday drag?  Keep it real...


----------



## Pip (Oct 11, 2009)

Only joking


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2009)

Half-joking?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh dear pip! 

*backs slowly out of the thread*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh god no _no_!!


Dark
Cold
Mixed my drinks so unwell

No!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunrise is at 7:18am Stella....Hold on just a little longer...


----------



## prunus (Oct 12, 2009)

The horror, the horror.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a hat on


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

Coffee no.1 is finished...no. 2 coming up..


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Yucky Monday rolls round again and was about 30 minutes later out of bed than normal on a school day. Still okay for time so gonna sloth about for an extra half hour with second coffee in dressing gown. Did have to work for a bit of Saturday and Sunday so not feeling guilty at arriving on time instead of early for once.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Feel hungry and sick


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Latest I can leave is 08:15 in order to _just_ make it for 09:00 desk arrival. This lazy departure does not allow for any delays caused by bus or by train or relax time at desk before the phones start spoiling my mood. I guess these factors are acceptable in order to get a handful of minutes more in the dressing gown.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Latest I can leave is 08:15 in order to _just_ make it for 09:00 desk arrival. This lazy departure does not allow for any delays caused by bus or by train or relax time at desk before the phones start spoiling my mood. I guess these factors are acceptable in order to get a handful of minutes more in the dressing gown.



I shall leave at 8:15 in sympathy for you too Badgers...That is 10 minutes earlier than I need to...

The things I do for you guyssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Feel hungry and sick



Which will you deal with first?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I shall leave at 8:15 in sympathy for you too Badgers...That is 10 minutes earlier than I need to...
> 
> The things I do for you guyssssssssssssssssssssssss



Drag solidarity eases the pain on a Monday. It is more bearable to suffer when you know others are suffering needlessly I feel. On which note I am sticking another cigarette to my lips and wrapping the dressing gown up a little tighter.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Woke in the night last night and caught The Importance of Being Earnest on Radio 7 which was good listening. Did not hear it all but may have a full listen tonight.


----------



## prunus (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have a hat on



Are you coming out to play?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

*tiny Monday morning lol*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2009)

mornin' all


----------



## pigtails (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got a 5 hr team meeting today!  5hrs!! I mean wtf! how can a team meeting last that long!  It's my first one in this job - on the agenda "Looking at how we do team meetings in the future" - how about not fucking 5hrs long for a start!!  And then I'm working till 10.15 after that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Drinking: *black* coffee
Eating: marmite bagel


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

I rare glimpse of KHBG (Knee High Boots Girl) this morning as I was on the late train. The boots were not quite to the knee but closer to the knee than the ankle IYSWIM  but I don't think this warrants a new name for her. Already twenty past nine and not even had a sniff of coffee yet so time to remedy this now before the madness starts.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh...a bit late for work but here.
Only 10 emails waiting for me. All is good!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I've got a 5 hr team meeting today!  5hrs!!



That is scarey.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 12, 2009)

4 fucking meetings today!!! 4 fucking meetings. what idiot manages to arrange 4 fucking meetings in one day????

this fucking one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Got my first cunty email from my boss:



> You have not put this in my electronic calendar.  Can you please keep up with me..
> I have now put this in and have pasted this email in.
> It creates havoc when you can’t put items into the calendar.



Havoc! I still can't believe I'm supposed to give a shit about this. Me? With my reputation?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2009)

pigtails said:


> 5hrs!!





Paulie Tandoori said:


> 4 fucking meetings today!!!



the drag is strong with you two today !


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got my first cunty email from my boss:



Please keep posts in the correct threads for clarity. 

Thank you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

Drag is lighter here....It is early yet though...


----------



## pigtails (Oct 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the drag is strong with you two today !



5hrs, what the fuck!??!
I can't quite believe it, it means I've got to be in work for nearly 11hrs!


11hrs!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2009)

pigtails said:


> 5hrs, what the fuck!??!
> I can't quite believe it, it means I've got to be in work for nearly 11hrs!
> 
> 
> 11hrs!



we are here for you


until 5pm


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

There is no drag here but somehow I am forcing one despite the flood of emails and the long to-do list mocking me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

I really am awfully tired today.

I accidentally got drunk last night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it time to go yet? I don't want to be here today. I want to be at home.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2009)

Morning all.



5t3IIa said:


> Havoc! I still can't believe I'm supposed to give a shit about this.


What did you not put in the calendar?  Presumably it was something vitally important?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Too early for sarnies?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Fucking temp  

Monkey see and monkey still not do


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> What did you not put in the calendar?  Presumably it was something vitally important?



A meeting with Roger


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fucking temp
> 
> Monkey see and monkey still not do



Call for you!

It is a female!

Here! *presses button*

Oh.

Hello? Hello?

Oh.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A meeting with Roger



No wonder the place is in havoc now!


----------



## pigtails (Oct 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we are here for you
> 
> 
> until 5pm



thanks marty!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2009)

My feet are cold. I _knew_ I should have worn two pairs of socks!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

What shoes have you go on?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we are here for you
> 
> 
> until 5pm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What shoes have you go on?



Black Converse style (ie. fake one) trainers. Slightly too small


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

I can offer my fellow draggers light distraction with a pictorial report about The Afterlife of Squid


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Black Converse style (ie. fake one) trainers. Slightly too small



No space for another pair of socks?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 12, 2009)

Squids belong on t-shirts, not in frying pans


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No space for another pair of socks?



Maybe for a thinnish pair....but...I don't have any spare ones here at work. I am not prunus and his wet bum!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Squids belong on t-shirts, not in frying pans



Technically speaking that is not a frying pan...it's a paella pan.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Would this make my day better


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2009)

It would certainly make it greasier


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe for a thinnish pair....but...I don't have any spare ones here at work. I am not prunus and his wet bum!!



pop into m&s and get some other socks, we can't have our queen shivering


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Put a hat on girl


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pop into m&s and get some other socks, we can't have our queen shivering



Tempting!



5t3IIa said:


> Put a hat on girl



On my feet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Two hats


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Temp is now cutting up 2000 A4 sheets into A5 so hopefully she can handle this.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

I like working with people that state the bleeding obvious over and over again.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Temp is now cutting up 2000 A4 sheets into A5 so hopefully she can handle this.



Is she using a guilotine?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

I am having to search my Outlook for the word 'sexual'


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Is she using a guilotine?



One with a wooden blade


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am having to search my Outlook for the word 'sexual'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>



12 items found!

It's working at the NHS innit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2009)

Aha - the heating has been turned on. I am going to swivel round and put my feet up on the radiator for a while


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

Heating??? It is a beautiful day outsideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2009)

no heating on in this office either, it's still practically summer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Heating??? It is a beautiful day outsideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!





marty21 said:


> no heating on in this office either, it's still practically summer



It is freezing in our office - we leech heat


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

I have got a t-shirt under my polo shirt today


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

Afternoon all

Ahh, great weekend, apart from the going-too-fast thing, had an early night last night, actually didn't have a horrific hangover yesterday cool, think I've finally sorted out an ongoing business rates snafu, and have just scoffed me saussie butties

Not bad for a Monday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh soj - I meant to PM you but I'll just say it here: _three_


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm in a stinking mood today i've realised, i feel like shouting at someone about something.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm in a stinking mood today i've realised, i feel like shouting at someone about something.....





*sneaks away from the thread before paulie notices and shouts at me*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 12, 2009)

gggrrrrrr!!!!!!!! 

soz.....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Too much to do, too much to do, far too much to do, not enough time to do it, going crazy, need more time, too much to do!!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh soj - I meant to PM you but I'll just say it here: _three_



  i have no fucking idea what you are on about girl 

*goes and checks pms for clues*


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm in a stinking mood today i've realised, i feel like shouting at someone about something.....



That'll be all those meetings you booked yourself into 



Badgers said:


> Too much to do, too much to do, far too much to do, not enough time to do it, going crazy, need more time, too much to do!!



WOAHHHHH there bajjy!  Easy man...slow down, deep breaths.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope, I still have no idea what stella was on about

You're gonna have to pm me now in case it's something rude.  Which it probably is, knowing you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

That thing I had to get home on Friday to do. Well, it occured three times, then once on Saturday


----------



## Sadken (Oct 12, 2009)

lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> lol



Same for you?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That thing I had to get home on Friday to do. Well, it occured three times, then once on Saturday



Oh I seeeee


Right.  Twice for me   I win the lazy trophy


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> WOAHHHHH there bajjy!  Easy man...slow down, deep breaths.



Impossible at the moment 

I am counting the number of working hours rather than working days to try and get everything done here. Still in two weeks time I will be done for the year (well not done but worst over) and can start organising 2010 plus planning for 2011


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

__~


----------



## Sadken (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Same for you?



We're talking about massive dumps, right?  No, just one on Saturday.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh dear - am feeling a bit sickly now. Thought it was 'normal' MS tiredness but as I am feeling nauseous and only half awake I am not sure


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't be ill ffs

My hangover was quite bad a few hours ago but it's better now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

It's hot, it's cold, it's hot. it's cold. Cardy on, cardy off, cardy on, cardy off.

Might go for a fag in a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Have sold out as needed energy 

1x Wispa Gold 
1x Daim Bar (Dime FFS)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have sold out as needed energy
> 
> 1x Wispa Gold
> 1x Daim Bar (Dime FFS)



a woman I knew as a student in Swansea was in dime bar ad, she was hawt, and looked hawt on roller blades advertising the dime bar


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Mental


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> a woman I knew as a student in Swansea was in dime bar ad, she was hawt, and looked hawt on roller blades advertising the dime bar



Nice  

I had an ex-missus who was in a McDonalds advert. 
Dressed as a cheerleader on a trampoline. 
At Wembley Stadium


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nice
> 
> I had an ex-missus who was in a McDonalds advert.
> Dressed as a cheerleader on a trampoline.
> At Wembley Stadium


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 12, 2009)

3 meetings down, 1 to go.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Starting to flag badly now.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2009)

nearly into the golden hour


----------



## Sadken (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sure he meant to say "shower", not "hour"


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'm sure he meant to say "shower", not "hour"



that happens in the golden hour as well obvs


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2009)

Golden Shour?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

How many cucine under yer muffin tops today Neon?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

4pm...feels good, oh yes indeedy!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2009)

Not many, a bad case of can't be fucked syndrome today.  Luckily I don't think anyone will notice though


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

fuck me I'm knackered

time for a jelly baby or ten


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I need a hot chocolate so I can ride the sugar rush home. Am awfully awfully tired.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 12, 2009)

I've just sent off my application to join the Taliban.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 12, 2009)

Would you like a loan of my beard?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 12, 2009)

It's fine, I can grow a much manlier one mysel.....I mean, yes, please, it's a really nice beard - that would be lovely.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 12, 2009)

meetings all done, what a day. was intending to avoid the public house tonite, not sure if my resolve is so strong now tho....


----------



## fogbat (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think the Taliban would consider a Village People moustache suitable facial hair


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Just dropped my phone and smashed the screen


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think I need a hot chocolate so I can ride the sugar rush home. Am awfully awfully tired.



nice plate of comforting carbs for tea then stella?  hows the hangover now?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just dropped my phone and smashed the screen



insurance?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 12, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I don't think the Taliban would consider a Village People moustache suitable facial hair



HA! Shows what you know!! I just got an email from Mullah Omar that says that they are sorry that they don't have any positions available right now, however, *they liked my CV and will place it on their records for future consideration should any suitable positions become available*.  So kiss my taint!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> nice plate of comforting carbs for tea then stella?  hows the hangover now?



Oh not so bad thanks darlin'. It's more than wrung-out-rag feeling than an actual headache type thing.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> insurance?



Could do I suppose (insured through bank account) but the thing is ready for an upgrade so is that affected? Could claim on insurance and maybe get a new phone then sell it when I upgrade?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh not so bad thanks darlin'. It's more than wrung-out-rag feeling than an actual headache type thing.



Yes, I know it well.  The one where your liver actually aches and you think 'nah, I've really got to stop doing this now'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Never!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2009)

The urge to punch someone (one person specifically) in the face has just risen dramatically


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

15 minutes and whoooooooooooooooosssssssssssssssh!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

Right chaps, I'm outta here - there's a long night of lying ont couch for me


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 12, 2009)

Home time


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

Work drag has been over for 64 minutes now...things have changed...I am now home, in my house clothes and having a class of the strong deep red stuff....community organising drag will commence in 5 minutes.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought today was going to drag when I was on my way to work feeling terrible but when I got to work, I realised that I was on a Rebound Therapy Refresher Course all day!
I am knackered now but it made the day go quickly quickly and took my mind off it being Glumday


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Could do I suppose (insured through bank account) but the thing is ready for an upgrade so is that affected? Could claim on insurance and maybe get a new phone then sell it when I upgrade?



you keep the phone if you upgrade, I never bother selling mine, I guess you could send it to one of those companies who send cash for old phones, whatever their state


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Phew 

Got out at 17:45 and legged it home. 
Now working again but not for long, just some reporting for meeting tomorrow.


----------



## prunus (Oct 12, 2009)

I am...........HOME!!!!!!!!!

<hnnnnnnnn......POP!. Glunkglunkglunkglunkglunk.  Ssssssssssssmchmchmchmchmch....Mmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh>  

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm on the lucozade


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm on the lucozade



Good girl...early night and start again manana.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, again tomorrow?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, again tomorrow?



Yes!...tomorrow = manana.

Stella will bounce back manana.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, I think I have to go drinking again tomorrow, possibly. That's what I'm scared of


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, I think I have to go drinking again tomorrow, possibly. That's what I'm scared of



You_ have _to?  Here-in lies the problem if it is one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes



You don't_ have_ to.....even if you want to.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 12, 2009)

No, is the law


----------



## pigtails (Oct 12, 2009)

I just got home 

Not only did we have a 5hr meeting...... guess which numpty got landed with the minutes!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Today's drag started earlier...I went to bed at 9:30pm to read...feel asleep at 10:15pm.

Work up and made some coffee, only to return to bed in disgust when I realised it was only 2:30am!

Luckily have slept for 3 more hours but am still disgusted that I almost started my day at 2:30am....I don't even have to work today...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Early morning drag is dark and a bit cold....am writing a community project proposal and drinking coffee.

The sun will not rise for another 40 minutes apparently.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Feel alright today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Am gonna vary this early morning drag by having a bubble bath....In other news the coffee and brownie breakfast have left me feeling queasy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh man, I can't eat breakfast. Chewing is too hard


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Loseday, Bluesday, Etc... 

Got my evening work done last night and heading in for a meeting this morning (last one of 2009 I think) at 09:15. This is not the best start to the day but it does make the first hour (or so) pass quickly before the madness begins. 

Fags gone from vending machines, whatever will we do?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Sun is rising! Pink sky over the east end!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sun is rising! Pink sky over the east end!



Gutted...having waited for sunrise since 4:45am...I missed it...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fags gone from vending machines, whatever will we do?





*tries to remember the last time she bought fags from a vending machine...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Have you got the heating on? I have! Is warm!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you got the heating on? I have! Is warm!



No...I also have the windows open. I am very warm after the bath.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *tries to remember the last time she bought fags from a vending machine...



Must have been years for me too. 
Not really that bothered even though I smoke. 
What is the worst that can happen, easier to give up? 



5t3IIa said:


> Have you got the heating on? I have! Is warm!



Our heating and hot water is paid for as part of the service charge on this place so not really worried about the cost. Although we do not waste it the heating has been put on in the living room a few times over the last week. 

Slow start today, should be gone already....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you got the heating on? I have! Is warm!


now there's a surprise.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

about to have a bath, it's Tuesday! by the end of the day, 40% of the week is beaten


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh man, I can't eat breakfast. Chewing is too hard


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> about to have a bath, it's Tuesday! by the end of the day, 40% of the week is beaten



Glass half full Marty? 

Last __~ of the morning and then out the door to brave the cold commute and battle the school run once more. Two large coffees helped today but could easily have rolled over and ignored the world as usual.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

In a moment of inspiration and recycling creativity I  have used my still warm/steaming  bath water to clean the community blackboard....I don't think it matters, it looks very clean!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> In a moment of inspiration and recycling creativity I  have used my still warm/steaming  bath water to clean the community blackboard....I don't think it matters, it looks very clean!



enviromentally friendly, recycling ahoy!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

*thermal update*

first use of a thermal undergarment this season, a thermal top, no need to go for thermal undercarriage garment at the moment


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a stinking cold plus earache  However working at home today - yippee!! - and the psychologist has canceled so I want to get my work done quick then go shopping in the Head. Sniffles permitting.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Am off to run some local errands...delivering invites and going to the post office!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2009)

Morning all.  Was a struggle getting up this morning, it was still dark when my alarm went off at 7:45


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.  Was a struggle getting up this morning, it was still dark when my alarm went off at 7:45


and when you opened the curtains did you notice anything different?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.  Was a struggle getting up this morning, it was still dark when my alarm went off at 7:45



Sunrise was at 7:20am....


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> about to have a bath, it's Tuesday! by the end of the day, 40% of the week is beaten



I like the way you think mr 21.

I have an hour to kill waiting for blood tests at the hospital *looks for book*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Sunrise was at 7:20am....



hmm


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> and when you opened the curtains did you notice anything different?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 13, 2009)

morning all, 25 minute wait for the bastard 393 this morning which wrecked my cunning plans to get to work early. only 2 meetings today thank goodness.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> which is why i said the bit about the curtains



Yes i was on that as you posted this sarky post...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> hmm



1 all then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> now there's a surprise.



You whoring for some negative attention? Because you've come to the right place!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Sunrise was at 7:20am....



7:33 in the overcast north 

Obviously it wasn't pitch black, but I still had to put a light on


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, 25 minute wait for the bastard 393 this morning which wrecked my cunning plans to get to work early. only 2 meetings today thank goodness.



never ever wait for that bus (i say that even though I have myself waited)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2009)

Have finished my work, hee hee, now to get dressed (yes I am still in my jamas) now to go SHOPPING!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Oooh ooh! Is it Charity Shop day today?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Meeting was pointless as usual. 
Waste of one hour of my already short(er than it should be) life but hey ho.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Was it a meeting of your lot, like a team meeting, or a meeting with outside people?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 13, 2009)

Cycled into work again today.

*45 minutes later*, my boss asked me if I was ok, as I looked flushed and knackered.

*mutters*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

It'll get easier after a few weeks innit.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Cycled into work again today.
> 
> *45 minutes later*, my boss asked me if I was ok, as I looked flushed and knackered.
> 
> *mutters*



should have just told him you just had a quick session of self love


----------



## fogbat (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It'll get easier after a few weeks innit.



I was about three quarters of the way home last night when I realised my front tyre was really, really flat. 

It was comforting to realise that was _at least part of the reason_ why it felt like I was cycling through treacle


----------



## fogbat (Oct 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> should have just told him you just had a quick session of self love



I keep my self-love sessions to myself, thank you very much


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Good going Foggers - you'll be a whippetish vegan in no time flat


----------



## fogbat (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Good going Foggers - you'll be a whippetish *vegan* in no time flat



Steady now...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Errands have been run...back home and changed into community organiser- coporate chic attire (work clothes)...have decided to prepare for the big smoozing by eating this:





Fried egg on top of fried onions...seasoned with salt, black pepper and a sprinkling of parmesan cheese...warmed pitta bread and baby leaf salad.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Was it a meeting of your lot, like a team meeting, or a meeting with outside people?



My lot plus the _outsiders_ 

While I am constantly analysing my own work output/results it does make me feel a *lot* better about myself when I see the failings of others.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Fried egg in pitta with cheese and salad? Verrrrry interesting indeed.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Office heating on for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Got my tweets going out hourly now. 
Adverts for the event hitting the radio on Thursday. 
Getting scary now, so much potential for egg to be splashed all over face with fail.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

<eating biscuits>


----------



## pigtails (Oct 13, 2009)

<fantasising about marty in 1994>


----------



## Sadken (Oct 13, 2009)

Still feeling shitty.  Only reason I came in today was because I was doing a case in court in London for my boss.  Got down there, called my boss - he'd booked a barrister to do it and forgotten that he'd asked me to cover it.  Fuck.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Still feeling shitty.  Only reason I came in today was because I was doing a case in court in London for my boss.  Got down there, called my boss - he'd booked a barrister to do it and forgotten that he'd asked me to cover it.  Fuck.



Fuck off home to bed (((a_b)))


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Community/coporate brunch party beckons....


----------



## Sadken (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fuck off home to bed (((a_b)))



May do this afternoon...just got a bit on, although, to be fair, I'm not really feeling like tackling any of it just now.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

pigtails said:


> <fantasising about marty in 1994>



I was so hawt then !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

You should have seen how hawt I was in 1994


----------



## pigtails (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm definitely hotter now...... I think!

I wasn't that hot at 18


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

I looked like Michael J Fox around 1988. 
Does that matter?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Community/coporate brunch party beckons....



*No really!!!!!!!*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I looked like Michael J Fox around 1988.
> Does that matter?



Pics


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pics



Do not have here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

*Post 18,700*

Was tiny

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...oBPhkFNzrY/s1600-h/image-upload-56-785930.jpg


----------



## g force (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh joy. My 2pm meeting is now 5pm.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Poor g


----------



## g force (Oct 13, 2009)

It expect nothing less now TBH....it's what happens when your boss works out of New York but his team's based in London. I wanted to leave on time and go cuddle my Kitten


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Just found a MASSIVE box of stationary hidden under a desk in the office. Hundreds of pens and stuff, like buried treasure


----------



## prunus (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Was tiny
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...oBPhkFNzrY/s1600-h/image-upload-56-785930.jpg



And oddly fuzzy... 

I was lovely in 1994 as well.  Dammit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> And oddly fuzzy...
> 
> I was lovely in 1994 as well.  Dammit.



Is a fone pic of an actual picture  

Pics


----------



## Sadken (Oct 13, 2009)

I....didn't look that great in 1994.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

You are the opposite of me in that respect


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is a fone pic of an actual picture


Scanners?


5t3IIa said:


> Pics


Not to hand I'm afraid, and pre-digital age so will also have to find scanners.


----------



## prunus (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Got infestation problems?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You are the opposite of me in that respect



I have quite a hateful personality though, to be fair.  

Also, hush your mouth, fool.


----------



## prunus (Oct 13, 2009)

And you look like your face has been squeezed through a cast-iron drainpipe, too.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2009)

alright douchebags

see you've all been working dead hard then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I have quite a hateful personality though, to be fair.
> 
> Also, hush your mouth, fool.



Mine is more hateful


----------



## Sadken (Oct 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> And you look like your face has been squeezed through a cast-iron drainpipe, too.



My face?  A cast iron drainpipe?  Well you're effing ginger and shit at pool, matey!


----------



## prunus (Oct 13, 2009)

And yours, as well.


----------



## prunus (Oct 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> My face?  A cast iron drainpipe?  Well you're effing ginger and shit at pool, matey!



Yeah, but at least I can, er, um...

Be back in a bit with a better riposte.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Prunus is quite tall


----------



## Sadken (Oct 13, 2009)

DON'T EFFING _HELP_ HIM!!

Jesus, you're right - your personality IS more hateful!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Win!














Wait


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

Is this all Pickman's work?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Fuck this, I am outta here


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is this all Pickman's work?



HAHAHAHAHAH! He's gone through 2 pages of his own fucking threads and tagged all of them! What a _wanker_ 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/tags.php?tag=cull+badgers


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

I admire his dedication


----------



## prunus (Oct 13, 2009)

Got to salute that work.  I hope he wrote a script to do it though, or I fear for his sanity.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Bored


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

I am heading to the soopermarket shortly to obtain cheap things for lunches and light dinner for tonight.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 13, 2009)

Aarrggghhh, this is my drag day.  I've been here since 9:00am, I'm on my first break, and I don't finish till 9:00pm.

Fucking hell!


----------



## prunus (Oct 13, 2009)

Bored.  Hungry.  Tired.

God this is a poor show.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about a fag. Havin' a ponder, like.


----------



## prunus (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't rush the decision - make the moment last.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is this all Pickman's work?



You gotta admire that!


I'm not even in work yet.
I've made stew and colcannon and done the dishes 
I feel productive 
Then I'm going to work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Don't rush the decision - make the moment last.



Still not acted on this point yet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

pigtails said:


> You gotta admire that!
> 
> 
> I'm not even in work yet.
> ...


You should feel productive!

Is everyone having stew tonight?!


----------



## pigtails (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Still not acted on this point yet.



Go for it!!
treat yourself


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not having _stew_. Stew? No way, no how, fucking _stew _


----------



## pigtails (Oct 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You should feel productive!
> 
> Is everyone having stew tonight?!



It's the start of stew season


----------



## pigtails (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not having _stew_. Stew? No way, no how, fucking _stew _



poor you 

((((5t3IIa))))


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not having _stew_. Stew? No way, no how, fucking _stew _


I had a nice veggie hotpot last night (with leftover chicken in)... that's _almost_ stew.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Hotpot = stew


----------



## prunus (Oct 13, 2009)

True, but, Stewpot =


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Ooh, I used to like him when I was a nipper


----------



## prunus (Oct 13, 2009)

Y'know, I thought that you would


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

This is the only name I remembered


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

*hic

Back from Community/coporate event. 
Event was made easier by drinking lots of corporate champanye and eating fancy catered food...

*hic


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hotpot = stew


=scouse=casserole...

...why so many names for one thing?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Slop in a pot


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

*thinks she has finally fallen in in terms of stella's tag line...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

pigtails said:


> It's the start of stew season



I had cottage pie last night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Speaking of the Fucksquad - I think Yetman was taking his gf off for a romantic 30th birthday weekend and _proposing to her_! So where is he? Dead of drugs or blissful in a B&B in the Midlands?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 13, 2009)

lol...blissful in the midlands....lol.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Speaking of the Fucksquad - I think Yetman was taking his gf off for a romantic 30th birthday weekend and _proposing to her_! So where is he? Dead of drugs or blissful in a B&B in the Midlands?



peak district I think


----------



## fogbat (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Speaking of the Fucksquad - I think Yetman was taking his gf off for a romantic 30th birthday weekend and _proposing to her_! So where is he? Dead of drugs or blissful in a B&B in the Midlands?



Currently the latter, shortly to be followed by the former


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Blissfully peaking to def in the Peaks.

Fucksquad!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Blissfully peaking to def in the Peaks.
> 
> Fucksquad!



peakfucksquad !


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Slop in a pot


You must've had shit stews then angry lady 



5t3IIa said:


> Speaking of the Fucksquad - I think Yetman was taking his gf off for a romantic 30th birthday weekend and _proposing to her_! So where is he? Dead of drugs or blissful in a B&B in the Midlands?


oooh, proposing 



5t3IIa said:


> Blissfully peaking to def in the Peaks.
> 
> Fucksquad!


Fucksquad?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Because I love you Bee I will _bother_ to reply to this in full 



BiddlyBee said:


> You must've had shit stews then angry lady



Maybe I have? 



BiddlyBee said:


> oooh, proposing



He said it in a thread the other day 




BiddlyBee said:


> Fucksquad?



See Yetman's tagline? I copied it like the copying no-imagination having asshat copier that I am


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Just been to the soopermarket (Sainsbury's) and the fuckers have no longer got a reduced section!! That was where many of my lunches (and often part of dinner) came from. I was so disgusted that I forgot to pay for my bag-for-life but still collected my green nectar points as I never needed a carrier bag. I know feel like I am going to hell but also strangely justified.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Because I love you Bee I will _bother_ to reply to this in full






thank you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

5k post mark draws nearer....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

At 5k?!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

For everyone who doesn't want change for change's sake:


----------



## fogbat (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

*wants puppy*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Oct 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



I'd do her.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Bee knows.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

(I don't think I understand that... but yeh, erm, don't change something that ain't broke!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Puppy stew for Bee!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Puppy stew for Bee!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

yeh, and?

(is that a tap?)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> yeh, and?
> 
> (is that a tap?)



taps into the unknown


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Eating Thai chicken kebabs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

At full price?!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Nah, they were on special


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Eating Thai chicken kebabs



did you warm them up, or eat them cold?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Cold (not raw)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Temp just got busted playing Farm Town on Facebook much to the disgust of crazy boss man....


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2009)

I knew this would happen.

Stop working from home, alone, and start working in a place where people have fucking germs

I am SICK.  Ill with some fucking shit-eating motherfuck of a fucking cold


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Temp just got busted playing Farm Town on Facebook much to the disgust of crazy boss man....



he probably hates that game, he's probably on that mafia one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I knew this would happen.
> 
> Stop working from home, alone, and start working in a place where people have fucking germs
> 
> I am SICK.  Ill with some fucking shit-eating motherfuck of a fucking cold



That's very sad news


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Temp just got busted playing Farm Town on Facebook much to the disgust of crazy boss man....



Poor browser tab management.  Always have something work related loaded that can quickly be brought to the front.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's very sad news



I think so too

I am currently dosed up with some fairly ineffectual day nurse capsules.  I have some probably even more ineffectual night nurse capsules which are clearly marked 'bedtime only'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2009)

Afternoon all - I am the Madame of the charity and pound shops of the Head! Coming back with some boxes and a mirror I am going to decorate for Christmas presents plus an el cheapo scarf - from the 99p store - for me to wear 

However I am never doing a favour for anyone again evah  One of Mr. QofG's colleagues wanted some material hemmed to make cat blankets. Fine, I said, I can do that on the sewing machine easy. 

He brought home two small and one huge piece of material which I set about hemming this afternoon. The big piece took ages but I got it done, at which point Mr QofG's phoned...and let me know that the bigger piece was meant to be cut into smaller pieces not left as one  So I had to start all over again.

He is so going to suffer for that, along with his furry minion, Mr. K, who kept coming in to watch what I was doing and must have known, in the way cats do, that I was wrong but just looked at me, pityingly!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Poor browser tab management.  Always have something work related loaded that can quickly be brought to the front.



She is too stupid 
He was standing behind her for about 3/4 minutes 
He asked what she was doing and she replied 'this is my farm'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> She is too stupid
> He was standing behind her for about 3/4 minutes
> He asked what she was doing and she replied '*this is my farm*'



LOL  That is so stupid it is bordering on genius


----------



## Yetman (Oct 13, 2009)

Morning droogs 

....she said yes by the way


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> He asked what she was doing and she replied 'this is my farm'



Excellent


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Morning droogs
> 
> ....she said yes by the way



WIN 

We will both be cool *and* married soon then 

__~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Morning droogs
> 
> ....she said yes by the way



Congratulations!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> She is too stupid
> He was standing behind her for about 3/4 minutes
> He asked what she was doing and she replied 'this is my farm'



jesus fucking wept 



Yetman said:


> Morning droogs
> 
> ....she said yes by the way



wahey!  is she completely fucking insane taking you on for life??! 


 congrats n that


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Morning droogs
> 
> ....she said yes by the way


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> She is too stupid
> He was standing behind her for about 3/4 minutes
> He asked what she was doing and she replied 'this is my farm'



that is genius! is she out the door though?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Morning droogs
> 
> ....she said yes by the way



Yay - congrats!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice one Yetman


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2009)

Into the last half hour...



Yetman said:


> ....she said yes by the way



Congrats


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> that is genius! is she out the door though?



She is still here but fuck knows how??? 

In other news I have piles of paperwork to do and no time to do it. Not awful but think there will be more work at home this evening. This will be followed egg tagliatelle with mushrooms, creamy veg sauce and a topping of finely grated cheese. Washed down the remaining red wine in the rack and followed by sleep.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

10 mins to go.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I'm on the sauce tonight.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2009)

brown or red?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

40 minutes till I should be going
70 minutes till I am likely to go 

Never mind, only another week of this madness left


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think I'm on the sauce tonight.



Me n all.  Red wine - for medicinal purposes obviously.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Never mind, only another week of this madness left



You can do it duffy moon


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

I need more ketchup 
Am down to sachets now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations Yetman and missus!!! 

I've just woken up after a lovely champanye induced siesta...

*yawn and stretch


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2009)

Am gone

tara sinners


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

The lightweights have already left the drag it seems ^ ^


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2009)

Me too now


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

packed train on the way home, 4 carriages instead of the usual 8  lots of bad tempered commuters  and a minor celebrity was squeezed in too, Barry George


----------



## Sadken (Oct 13, 2009)

Actually him?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Actually him?



yes, I've seen him a few times now, i think he moved to hackney not long after he got out, seems to fit in well here


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2009)

Uggghhh.....

Not late to sleep after watching 'Life - Challenges of Life' on the iPlayer last night. Probably asleep by half past ten and sleep soundly but still struggled to get out of bed at half six. Guess that as the middle of the week approaches thoughts will soon turn to the weekend. Next week work gets nasty and I do not have a weekend to look forward to until the 30th but after that life gets easier.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

I have either miraculously escaped a stocious hangover or _I am still drunk_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

7:30....late to this drag...feeling rested.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Or maybe it was waking up at 4.45am and having a couple of ibruprofen and at least 4 glugs of water ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2009)

maybe you drank so much you're sober. but probably not.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Nah, I reckon it was the ibruprofen


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Wait: no. I must be still drunk cuz I am lolling about a horse reading the paper on Today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh shit why have I got pins and needles in my feets? Pickman's: you must have had all the symptoms under the sun - what does this mean?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh shit why have I got pins and needles in my feets? Pickman's: you must have had all the symptoms under the sun - what does this mean?


your circulation's fucked.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> your circulation's fucked.



Drink related, Doc? Or just the fags?


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have either miraculously escaped a stocious hangover or _I am still drunk_



Good evening???


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Drink related, Doc? Or just the fags?


i don't know, i'd have to hack you up to find out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know, i'd have to hack you up to find out.



Teehee! I must still be drunk cuz that sounds like fun


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Good evening???



Had better but it was a fair effort 

Hope well x


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Had better but it was a fair effort
> 
> Hope well x



Ha ha 

Fair to middling, ta. Hope you's good x


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Teehee! I must still be drunk cuz that sounds like fun


time to phone in drunk i think.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

Coffee number two and a ___ ~~~


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Coffee number two and a ___ ~~~


spliff? don't think that's a good idea 

how's that going to help 5t3IIa get into work?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> spliff? don't think that's a good idea
> 
> how's that going to help 5t3IIa get into work?



Every woman for themselves pickman....


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

I think I might have some coffee


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm sitting at your (my) desk..would you like a pic?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> spliff? don't think that's a good idea
> 
> how's that going to help 5t3IIa get into work?



Look he spells my name right


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

_*Dear Cesare,

I am writing to thank you for your recent participation in the adopt-a-desk campaign.

As you can see your beloved desk has been taken in by a responsible individual and positioned in a place of honour in my study.

Feel free to visit whenever you like.

Your sincerely

Rutita*_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice windows


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> _*Dear Cesare,
> 
> I am writing to thank you for your recent participation in the adopt-a-desk campaign.
> 
> ...



Your study looks brilliant Rutita! Thanks for the pic, glad to see it's gone to such a good home. 

Awr, that's a nice start to the morning x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Made it! 15 mins late. Has marmite bagel. And quite a lot of bruises


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2009)

Some people are alive, only because it's illegal to shoot them  

Oh well, coffee number two of the is done and time for coffee number number three to get me awake!!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

got the 7.58 this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2009)

Morning all.



Badgers said:


> Some people are alive, only because it's illegal to shoot them


The temp?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Morning Neon. Today's Kitchen Count pls?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

8 days left by the way


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2009)

Today's are mostly alterations which are fairly dull and laborious.  At least 1, potentially 3 or 4, more likely 2.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

8 days left of what? Summer?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 8 days left of what? Summer?



working days in this gig, then a week off and a new gig


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2009)

Same sort of job, or something different?

Drawing update: Facebook is currently fucked, so I might manage 3


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Same sort of job, or something different?
> 
> Drawing update: Facebook is currently fucked, so I might manage 3



similar sort of job, but different, in a way, but similar in a way


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> working days in this gig, then a week off and a new gig



that's taken aaaaaaaaaages


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> that's taken aaaaaaaaaages



about 2 months!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> similar sort of job, but different, in a way, but similar in a way



So similar, but different, but similar?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Ages!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> So similar, but different, but similar?



in a way, yes, in another way, no, but overall, nearly


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2009)

Yo draggerz, I'm here!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yo QOG!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

25 emails responded to since 9am....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2009)

Meh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Jesus I am absolutely _something_ here can't fuckign stand it


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2009)

dull dull dull

cold calling

sent out 15 emails for info purposes so far, so not too bad

fucking starving 

on the plus side, my cold appears to have fucked off overnight   that red medicine really worked


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2009)

Lightly flat/house hunting at the moment (have been since summer) and while most is shite I just saw a corker of a place.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

I am singing the praises of Sainsbury's own ibruprofen today


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2009)

why are you bruised stella?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> why are you bruised stella?



Inside thigh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

and arm and wrist


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Inside thigh



*raises eyebrow*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2009)

boxing injury?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Wrestling


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 14, 2009)

oh hai guys! morning!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Hai fuckface. You hear Yetman is getting married? No fucksquad for you


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> oh hai guys! morning!!



Hai! 


*bbbbbzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

That fucking thread on debt has just made me start a spreadsheet to properly work mine out. Scary.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

I had one of those but it started to not work and have lots of '-' on it so I stopped


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had one of those but it started to not work and have lots of '-' on it so I stopped



Button's offered to get the formulas to work, so I only have to think of the headings. Considering I hardly ever go out, and don't buy clothes/shoes, it's still scary what I spend money on.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> boxing injury?





5t3IIa said:


> Wrestling



Not battered around the _ring_ then??


----------



## ethel (Oct 14, 2009)

i'm going to the fantastic mr fox world premiere tonight and am sitting in work in a atupidly fancy dress. hurry up 5 o'clock!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 14, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Button's offered to get the formulas to work, so I only have to think of the headings. Considering I hardly ever go out, and don't buy clothes/shoes, it's still scary what I spend money on.



Oh, my formulas worked fine - it was the numbers that went negative 

My basic headings are:

Monthly Incoming
Salary

Monthly Outgoing
Rent
Council Tax
Water
Vodafone
BT
TFL

Total

Then a dirty one to work out what was left over that I could spend on ME ME ME


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, my formulas worked fine - it was the numbers that went negative
> 
> My basic headings are:
> 
> ...



I seem to have more headings than that  e.g. TV Licence and gifts/cards and and and and and ...


----------



## Yetman (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice one for the congratulations squad 

Been off for two days now back into the fray. Having a couple of days off makes you realise how shit work really is


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

*scrolls back*

oops 

Congrats Yetman!


----------



## prunus (Oct 14, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> i'm going to the fantastic mr fox world premiere tonight and am sitting in work in a atupidly fancy dress. hurry up 5 o'clock!



PICS!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> I seem to have more headings than that  e.g. TV Licence and gifts/cards and and and and and ...



Sorry - yes, so do I! I copied that off a doc in my email and it didn't work. Also have Electricity, internet, TV license and insurance.


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sorry - yes, so do I! I copied that off a doc in my email and it didn't work. Also have Electricity, internet, TV license and insurance.



Yeah, I'm also trying to put a figure on food/alcohol/cigarettes, socialising, repairs around the place e.g. boiler maintenance, travelling etc etc. Soon builds up.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2009)

People wasting my time are annoying
People annoying me are wasting my time


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Yeah, I'm also trying to put a figure on food/alcohol/cigarettes, socialising, repairs around the place e.g. boiler maintenance, travelling etc etc. Soon builds up.



Not easy is it?  I am currently keeping to a proper budget, where I'm keeping my receipts and actually putting the info INTO the spreadsheet!  Never been this disciplined before!  Is helping though


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Not easy is it?  I am currently keeping to a proper budget, where I'm keeping my receipts and actually putting the info INTO the spreadsheet!  Never been this disciplined before!  Is helping though



Nah, not easy at all. Getting the bloody thing up and running is a chore, but I have to do it ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2009)

Aaaaarrrgh - fucking newbie is playing a game on his i-phone again so every few seconds it makes a buzzing noise, like some mutant fly, as it vibrates on the desk and it is SO ANNOYING


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aaaaarrrgh - fucking newbie is playing a game on his i-phone again so every few seconds it makes a buzzing noise, like some mutant fly, as it vibrates on the desk and it is SO ANNOYING



Ask him to turn the vibrate off...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Nah, not easy at all. Getting the bloody thing up and running is a chore, but I have to do it ...



Once it's done it's done though.  I've got mine sorted for the next 6 months on the same template

Oh dear - carpet cleaning man is cleaning right by me, so I can't possibly make cold calls now.  Shame that


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Once it's done it's done though.  I've got mine sorted for the next 6 months on the same template
> 
> Oh dear - carpet cleaning man is cleaning right by me, so I can't possibly make cold calls now.  Shame that



Do you break it down monthly? I'm guessing that's probably the best way of doing it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Ask him to turn the vibrate off...


That would be sensible, yes, but then I would have nothing to complain about!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That would be sensible, yes, but then I would have nothing to complain about!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2009)

Budget... 

I do the whole year in one go. 
This is because the BT is payable quarterly, council tax is spread over seven months etc. 
Each month has a total of fixed costs.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Do you break it down monthly? I'm guessing that's probably the best way of doing it.



Yep, have to.  Well, I don't HAVE to, but I get paid monthly so it makes sense

I even went so far as to mark down the dates that the outgoings go out, including not just the shopping but all the direct debits too.  It's only because I'm down by just under 7k a year that I'm having to do this now, but it's probably very good for me.


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Budget...
> 
> I do the whole year in one go.
> This is because the BT is payable quarterly, council tax is spread over seven months etc.
> Each month has a total of fixed costs.



It's a bit late in the year for me to have started on this I guess ... do you think I should do it retrospectively so I build up a picture of the year to date?



sojourner said:


> Yep, have to.  Well, I don't HAVE to, but I get paid monthly so it makes sense
> 
> I even went so far as to mark down the dates that the outgoings go out, including not just the shopping but all the direct debits too.  It's only because I'm down by just under 7k a year that I'm having to do this now, but it's probably very good for me.



I have some DDs and SOs but not many, mainly cos working for myself I'm never sure when I'm going to have money coming in, or how much it's going to be.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> It's a bit late in the year for me to have started on this I guess ... do you think I should do it retrospectively so I build up a picture of the year to date?



I would leave it and start a clean slate on 01/01/10 

Opening bank balance on the 01/01/10 
List all the fixed bills by payment date 
Write down the dates you get paid 

Then keep a record of food, social expenses etc.. 
Try to do this daily 

If I stopped smoking and cut down other poisons I would save


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

still, we are nearly at the 50% point of the week


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

The building was just evacuated because of a fire alarm...hundreds of us streaming down the stairs and out of the fire exit...I missed my footing on the outside step and fell on my ankle bone...big fuss before I got up and hobbled up the road to the safety point....I start to feel sick (from pain/shock) and have to sit on the kerb with my head between my knees. 3 minutes later get up, feeling better and slope off for a fag. Firebrigade come, then go. False alarm.....I am now comforting myself with soup, rocket and oatcakes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Owwwwwwwwwch!

OH no - I've done stuff like that - it might kill tomorrow 

(((((ru)))))


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> The building was just evacuated because of a fire alarm...hundreds of us streaming down the stairs and out of the fire exit...I missed my footing on the outside step and fell on my ankle bone...big fuss before I got up and hobbled up the road to the safety point....I start to feel sick (from pain/shock) and have to sit on the kerb with my head between my knees. 3 minutes later get up, feeling better and slope off for a fag. Firebrigade come, then go. False alarm.....I am now comforting myself with soup, rocket and oatcakes.



poor lass, are you walking properly again now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> The building was just evacuated because of a fire alarm...hundreds of us streaming down the stairs and out of the fire exit...I missed my footing on the outside step and fell on my ankle bone...big fuss before I got up and hobbled up the road to the safety point....I start to feel sick (from pain/shock) and have to sit on the kerb with my head between my knees. 3 minutes later get up, feeling better and slope off for a fag. Firebrigade come, then go. False alarm.....I am now comforting myself with soup, rocket and oatcakes.



I think you need to go home and rest it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Owwwwwwwwwch!
> 
> OH no - I've done stuff like that - it might kill tomorrow
> 
> (((((ru)))))





marty21 said:


> poor lass, are you walking properly again now?



Am walking okay now...feel a bit bruised but initial sharp/killer/shock pain has subsided...I am concerned about tomorrow though stella, luckily I only have to go to college which is close to home.

As long as I can ride my bike home tonight, i'll be okay.


*being brave..


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think you need to go home and rest it


I think you should listen to this ^


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think you need to go home and rest it



what she said


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

Ah, if only you guyssssssssssssssss!

Got tons to do and am not in again until Friday...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Ah, if only you guyssssssssssssssss!
> 
> Got tons to do and am not in again until Friday...



So...it'll have to wait! Can't have you hobbling around this thread you know


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

But you've got a knackered ankle!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my god...you lot would have already had me air ambulanced to hospital!!!!

I feel alright just now, thanks for the concern though.


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I would leave it and start a clean slate on 01/01/10
> 
> Opening bank balance on the 01/01/10
> List all the fixed bills by payment date
> ...



Cheers Badgers. Unfortunately I think I'm going to have to do this year's retrospectively, cos I have to build a case for showing that I can't afford my outgoings so therefore have to move. Also, I need to know what proportion are fixed and what can be reduced. 

Button's playing with the spreadsheet now so that I have budget v actual and a variance figure. 

Then next year and I can do what you suggest re trying to do it daily etc

Argh


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> The building was just evacuated because of a fire alarm...hundreds of us streaming down the stairs and out of the fire exit...I missed my footing on the outside step and fell on my ankle bone...big fuss before I got up and hobbled up the road to the safety point....I start to feel sick (from pain/shock) and have to sit on the kerb with my head between my knees. 3 minutes later get up, feeling better and slope off for a fag. Firebrigade come, then go. False alarm.....I am now comforting myself with soup, rocket and oatcakes.



RICE!

Have you got boots on? Is it swelling up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

I had the urge to shout PEAS 

Good you're wrestling that mother down by the scruff of it's neck, Ces


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had the urge to shout PEAS
> 
> Good you're wrestling that mother down by the scruff of it's neck, Ces



It's gonna look even worse when it's all written down


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Written down? You mean 'caught, battered, chloroformed and pinned out on an examining table for full pokings with a stick'


----------



## cesare (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Written down? You mean 'caught, battered, chloroformed and pinned out on an examining table for full pokings with a stick'



It's only gonna tell me what I know already. But in glorious technicolour with a button-style pie chart


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2009)

Carpets all clean - yay

Flickering light - boo

New boss repeating himself ad nauseum to the tune of 'must bring sales in' - yes I fucking know you spunk monkey, you've said it 50 billion times now and I am 41 and have been doing sales for fucking years


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> RICE!
> 
> Have you got boots on? Is it swelling up?





5t3IIa said:


> I had the urge to shout PEAS


 hehehe.. made me feel hungry that..

Doesn't look swollen, just a little sore.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2009)

No post in W1 today and the phones have been quiet so rather dull here. I think I'll make a cuppa.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Carpets all clean - yay
> 
> Flickering light - boo
> 
> New boss repeating himself ad nauseum to the tune of 'must bring sales in' - yes I fucking know you spunk monkey, you've said it 50 billion times now and I am 41 and have been doing sales for fucking years



  in my brief sales career, I proved that I was not too enthusiastic about selling, my colleagues at time used to joke that I couldn't sell central heating to eskimos  or life belts to drowning people (well I wouldn't be *THAT* mercenary) 

my skillz did improve though when I did a bit of commercial private letting though - I had some good patter


----------



## ethel (Oct 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> PICS!




hah. later tonight. probably.


----------



## prunus (Oct 14, 2009)

<taps fingers impatiently>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> <taps fingers impatiently>



_Tell_ me about it


----------



## prunus (Oct 14, 2009)

What are *you* waiting impatiently for eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

edit: gone maaad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh shit - I didn't even read the other posts up there ^

God, _ignore_ me.


----------



## prunus (Oct 14, 2009)

Who said that?

Aha ha ha.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Ahahaha


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> in my brief sales career, I proved that I was not too enthusiastic about selling, my colleagues at time used to joke that I couldn't sell central heating to eskimos  or life belts to drowning people (well I wouldn't be *THAT* mercenary)
> 
> my skillz did improve though when I did a bit of commercial private letting though - I had some good patter



I can sell, I just hate the whole thing.  Especially when you get smart arses telling you the state of the market, and new bosses telling you to do what you've spent years doing, and done fuck all else for the last couple of weeks *seething*

It's not being helped by the fact that two companies have now given notice on me since the new company kicked off, and I now strongly suspect another one will.  I could weep.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> RICE!



I was saw a man at a festival screaming RICE! and slinging rice everywhere out of a big sack. RICE UP YOUR ARSE he shouted as he threw rice at some birds arse. Great stuff 

Wind down Wednesday is nearly coming to a close. Been nipping off for sneaky spliffs and lines all day. I think a beer is very nearly in order....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Wtf do you do all day Yetty? Wait: I mean what are you _supposed_ to be doing?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I can sell, I just hate the whole thing.  Especially when you get smart arses telling you the state of the market, and new bosses telling you to do what you've spent years doing, and done fuck all else for the last couple of weeks *seething*
> 
> It's not being helped by the fact that two companies have now given notice on me since the new company kicked off, and I now strongly suspect another one will.  I could weep.



I do chat to sales people when they call though



don't buy anything mind


----------



## zenie (Oct 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Wind down Wednesday is nearly coming to a close. Been nipping off for sneaky spliffs and lines all day. I think a beer is very nearly in order....


 
Can I has your job? 

Sent off application for another job today (Thanks to Biddlybee my rewriter of English person  ) so, so hope I get an interview. 

Been on Businesslink going through their tools and got HMRC self employment workshops booked. I will leave this place!! 

How's everyone's days...only a couple of hours left now. Zzzzzzz...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Zeeenz, hope well x


----------



## zenie (Oct 14, 2009)

yes mate ta. should try and get to your pub quiz soon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

You should do


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I do chat to sales people when they call though
> 
> 
> 
> don't buy anything mind



I hate people like you.  You think you're doing well cos there's been no abuse and the person sounds really quite amenable...and then you realise they're on a tea break and just fancied a nice chat


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh and hello zenie - how are you girly?  Not seen you for a while on here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

zenie said:


> yes mate ta. should try and get to your pub quiz soon



Hello stranger....nice to read ya!


----------



## prunus (Oct 14, 2009)

F.T.S.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

_Tell_ me about it


----------



## prunus (Oct 14, 2009)

Alright then.  Well, I've got these clients complaining about transient deadlocks appearing in a dev database they're running; note these are occuring about 1 every 25,000 transactions, and I have no view of the client code they've written; and they want me to diagnose and fix them problem, which, frankly, with the information they've given me is like trying to find a needle in a haystack when the haystack is on the moon and all you've got to work with is a pair of those toy binoculars they sometimes stick to the front of BBC Childrens' magazine.

Oh, you didn't mean it like that?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> F.T.S.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Alright then.  Well, I've got these clients complaining about transient deadlocks appearing in a dev database they're running; note these are occuring about 1 every 25,000 transactions, and I have no view of the client code they've written; and they want me to diagnose and fix them problem, which, frankly, with the information they've given me is like trying to find a needle in a haystack when the haystack is on the moon and all you've got to work with is a pair of those toy binoculars they sometimes stick to the front of BBC Childrens' magazine.
> 
> Oh, you didn't mean it like that?



Wow...it's actually impossible for me to read that first paragraph in one continuous attempt.


----------



## prunus (Oct 14, 2009)

TBH my current instinct when people ask 'why is this or that happening?' is simply to answer: "I neither know nor care.  Now fuck off."

I'm great in client-facing situations, me


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think I  understand your problem prunus





well actually I haven't got a fucking clue what all that techspeak means


----------



## prunus (Oct 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>



Something like: Flip this sugar!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Alright then.  Well, I've got these clients complaining about transient deadlocks appearing in a dev database they're running; note these are occuring about 1 every 25,000 transactions, and I have no view of the client code they've written; and they want me to diagnose and fix them problem, which, frankly, with the information they've given me is like trying to find a needle in a haystack when the haystack is on the moon and all you've got to work with is a pair of those toy binoculars they sometimes stick to the front of BBC Childrens' magazine.
> 
> Oh, you didn't mean it like that?




I did! I did! I like inpenetrable tech talk *faps*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Something like: Flip this sugar!



Oh I see...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> TBH my current instinct when people ask 'why is this or that happening?' is simply to answer: "I neither know nor care.  Now fuck off."
> 
> I'm great in client-facing situations, me



I like "Darling, if I cared any less I'd slip into a coma". Coined it, I did. 

I think I might have said that to you already


----------



## prunus (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes.  Teach me to open my heart to strange women.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes.  Teach me to open my heart to strange women.



Do try not to cry next time though, yeah?


----------



## prunus (Oct 14, 2009)

Ha.  My strength is as the strength of ten for my heart is pure.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I like "Darling, if I cared any less I'd slip into a coma". Coined it, I did.
> 
> I think I might have said that to you already


Ah... I should've used this earlier


----------



## Yetman (Oct 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wtf do you do all day Yetty? Wait: I mean what are you _supposed_ to be doing?



I work from home, my boss is about 100 miles away. I do 'IT' and have been working toward the 'as little work as possible for as much cash as possible' angle. I've done about 2 hours work total today 

One day I hope to be paid for doing what I want to be doing though. What I do do is nerd shit that just aint me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ah... I should've used this earlier



Remember to get the correct Tallulah Bankhead-style languid spin on the intonation Bee. I am not sure you've got the in-built bitchery to do it properly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I work from home, my boss is about 100 miles away. I do 'IT' and have been working toward the 'as little work as possible for as much cash as possible' angle. I've done about 2 hours work total today
> 
> One day I hope to be paid for doing what I want to be doing though. What I do do is nerd shit that just aint me.



Oh, I do _IT_ too 

What do you want to be doing? If it's not too disgusting and depraved for this nice little message board full of hippies and fuckbats.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 14, 2009)

Who the fuck is Tallulah Bankhead? 

I have in-built bitchery a plenty,  just suppress it  (apart from at work, which is probably why people steal my milk and hide my bananas )


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 15, 2009)

Morning!!! 

Today's drag will be easier as it is a college day...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

What day is it today?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

*What fucking day is it?*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

15? 15? Means nothing to me


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 15, 2009)

thursday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes!

Wait: are you sure? Isn't it tomorrow with you?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 15, 2009)

nope. its still thursday here  got 7 hours and 16 mins left of thursday..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

OK thank you 

The woman who made this is on the radio. She's talking shit but it is cooooool


----------



## prunus (Oct 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *What fucking day is it?*



It's my birthday  Now stop shouting.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

Shut up is it your birthday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

Thought for the Day is on which means I'm late! I'm late! Hahahahahahhaha! Boss is at an external meeting so I am late! Hahhahaha!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2009)

a little hungover


----------



## prunus (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me, hapy birthday dear prunus, happy birthday to me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me, hapy birthday dear prunus, happy birthday to me.



Really? Why on earth didn't you mention it before? I could have sorted you out a present


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *What fucking day is it?*



Es Jueves stella...y que???


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me, hapy birthday dear prunus, happy birthday to me.



Oh...HB!! 


*gives prunus a birthday kiss...


----------



## prunus (Oct 15, 2009)

<blushes>


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK thank you
> 
> The woman who made this is on the radio. She's talking shit but it is cooooool



That's ace!!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me, hapy birthday dear prunus, happy birthday to me.



many happy ones 

I am on the road to recovery - 7.5% ale last night - that did me proper


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2009)

morning, happy prunus.

this is going to be a long one...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 15, 2009)

many happy returns prunus 

conference all day today. did any of you notice my cat heroics in suburban goddammmmitttttt??????  up half the night rescuing cats from trees and then drinking booze to stop myself shaking......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh god no _*no!!!*_

I am getting a cold!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2009)

ginger, honey and lemon drink, and some of those fizzy vitiman c drinks - now!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

I has a cream cheese bagel and some orange juice


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy birthday, are you celebrating with dry pants?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I has a cream cheese bagel and some orange juice


more OJ  fend it off if you can feel it coming.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> more OJ  fend it off if you can feel it coming.



The only thing immediately available is a colleagues Lemsip Max so I've had that. Had 250ml of OJ. What else should I have? There's a Boots next door!

Jesus it's coming on strong tho. I was tired last night after being drunk the night before then was all annoyed this morning that I was still tired after an early night


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2009)

Soup?

Sounds like you're run down mate.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Soup?
> 
> Sounds like you're run down mate.



I don't want to be 'run down'! I get 'run down' after I have _*fun*_  Might have caught it off someone though so I suppose it's like a momento


----------



## fogbat (Oct 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't want to be 'run down'! I get 'run down' after I have _*fun*_  Might have caught it off someone though so I suppose it's like a momento



If a cold is the worst thing you caught, that's probably a good thing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

fogbat said:


> If a cold is the worst thing you caught, that's probably a good thing



Right on blud


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2009)

____~~~


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

I have been sabotaged - by my ex boss!

All my business email accounts were not letting me log on this morning, so I tried to log onto Easyspace, but the password didn't work.

I rang them, asked if there was a problem, to be told that there were NO email accounts in those names, apart from one, which was his name.  

He's fucking well wiped everything out!!!  So all of the marketing people, my sales leads, the liquidator, the landlords...the WORLD...cannot now email me on those addresses

I am fucking shaking with anger. The sneaky little fucking SHIT 

I've reported it to the liquidator


----------



## prunus (Oct 15, 2009)

That is ubercunty.  I'm so sorry.  What a wanker.  I hope he gets what's coming to him.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

Woah soj


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2009)

the little fuckstick!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

He's texted me after I left him voicemails, saying he is in uni and will talk to me later, so I just said 'did you remove them, yes or no', and he's replied 'only the ones that weren't being used'!!!!!

He fucking well knew I was using them! I am _seething._


----------



## fogbat (Oct 15, 2009)

Have his legs broken.

I'm sure you know people...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRUNUS 

and Soj we will get him if you lie. It would be a pleasure


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2009)

soj mate, that's shit... what the fuck is he gaining from doing something like that?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> soj mate, that's shit... what the fuck is he gaining from doing something like that?



Looks like _spite_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

Bored. Jesus I really don't have anything to do here.

I'll check through those bits again


----------



## cesare (Oct 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I have been sabotaged - by my ex boss!
> 
> All my business email accounts were not letting me log on this morning, so I tried to log onto Easyspace, but the password didn't work.
> 
> ...



Bloody hell. Why?????


Happy birthday prunus 

5t3IIa, get some vit C and echinacea down ya.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

OK I'm going for a fag then to Boots


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> soj mate, that's shit... what the fuck is he gaining from doing something like that?





5t3IIa said:


> Looks like *spite*



This - exactly this

My new boss apparently gave him a grilling at the creditors meeting on Tuesday, so he's obviously had himself a drink last night and decided to fuck up anything he can for me and the new boss

I sent out fucking LOADS of sales emails this week. Not one of them will be able to email me back.  I have set up a new package now but can't set up the email accounts til the friggin domain name's been 'propagated over the internet'


----------



## cesare (Oct 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> This - exactly this
> 
> My new boss apparently gave him a grilling at the creditors meeting on Tuesday, so he's obviously had himself a drink last night and decided to fuck up anything he can for me and the new boss
> 
> I sent out fucking LOADS of sales emails this week. Not one of them will be able to email me back.  I have set up a new package now but can't set up the email accounts til the friggin domain name's been 'propagated over the internet'



You told the new boss yet?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

cesare said:


> You told the new boss yet?



Yep

He's fuming too.  He's left old boss a voicemail saying something along the lines of 'sabotaging my business, unprofessional, will report you, ring me if you have the bottle'

He's ready to 'twat him', apparently 


sorry prunus, happy birthday, hope you don't piss your kecks today


----------



## prunus (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Oct 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yep
> 
> He's fuming too.  He's left old boss a voicemail saying something along the lines of 'sabotaging my business, unprofessional, will report you, ring me if you have the bottle'
> 
> He's ready to 'twat him', apparently



Incidently, and you probably already know this, but he (the old boss) could reinstate the email addresses if he wanted to - have you asked him?  Emails subsequently sent to them would then have somewhere to go to and not get lost in the ether.

In fact it's possible (all depends on how the system is set up) that they wont get lost anyway - often misformed addresses get swept into a holding account (eg nonexistantname@domain.com ends up in holdingmailbox@domain.com), so if he's pretending it was a genuine mistake and is willing to be helpful all is not lost.

Feel free to ask anything that might be useful - I know quite a lot about email setup, as part of my overall scintillating personality...


----------



## cesare (Oct 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yep
> 
> He's fuming too.  He's left old boss a voicemail saying something along the lines of 'sabotaging my business, unprofessional, will report you, ring me if you have the bottle'
> 
> ...



Was this a TUPE deal? Surely something about penalties in the sale and purchase agreement?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Incidently, and you probably already know this, but he (the old boss) could reinstate the email addresses if he wanted to - have you asked him?  Emails subsequently sent to them would then have somewhere to go to and not get lost in the ether.
> 
> In fact it's possible (all depends on how the system is set up) that they wont get lost anyway - often misformed addresses get swept into a holding account (eg nonexistantname@domain.com ends up in holdingmailbox@domain.com), so if he's pretending it was a genuine mistake and is willing to be helpful all is not lost.
> 
> Feel free to ask anything that might be useful - I know quite a lot about email setup, as part of my overall scintillating personality...



ta chuck, and yeh, I do know that - I set them all up in the first place.

but there is no fucking way in hell he is going to set them back up again, is there?    

Then again...worth asking I guess. the fucking package is paid up to Feb 2010, and he knew I was using them.  

In fact, yeh, I will ask him - get a fucking paper trail down, showing my request, and then if he refuses, he'd best have a fucking good excuse or it shows him pretty much sabotaging me eh?

right - thanks for that matey!!  one hotmail heading his way!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

cesare said:


> Was this a TUPE deal? Surely something about penalties in the sale and purchase agreement?



No, wasn't tupe mate


----------



## cesare (Oct 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No, wasn't tupe mate



Shares sale then? In any event, worth going back to the agreement to see what recourse, if any, if he doesn't sort it out pronto.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

Might the 'You will be hearing from my solicitor regarding para. 6.5 of our agreement' type thing be something to consider?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No, wasn't tupe mate



Thats what biggie would have said if he were alive today


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

Prunus, it's your birthday?  Happy birthday if so!  If not, then fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck off.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, this is what I sent, so hopefully this will shit him up enough to reinstate it.  If he doesn't, this gets sent straight to the liquidator, together with his reply, if any


_Further to your removal of all xxx email accounts yesterday evening, the voicemails I left on your phone this morning, and the texts you sent this morning,  I am requesting that you re-instate the xxx.co.uk email address with immediate effect, as I am still using it to communicate with various people involved in the liquidation process. 

I did tell you several times that I am still using the address, and you were aware that I was using it as I have copied you into all emails sent to the liquidator.

There was no benefit or advantage to the company by this action, as the email package was pre-paid up until February 2010.

I was unaware that you were planning the removal of all accounts, so could not prepare for it.  The passwords to the control panel have also been changed.

Given that I was a director of the company, I feel that your actions are wholly inappropriate and unprofessional to the continuing process of liquidation.

I will continue to check the email account throughout the day.  _


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2009)

You should have really added 'you cunt' to the end


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> You should have really added 'you cunt' to the end



Not if I'm claiming the moral high ground though, like wot I am


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2009)

Ah, maybe not then.

You could have been subtle and made the first letter of each sentence spell it out.  That might have been a bit too much work though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

Jesus FUCKING christ I am ill and bored!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus FUCKING christ I am ill and bored!



You. Home. Now!!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

You might not stay ill though stella - mine disappeared overnight 

Well, my latest is that I've had old boss on the phone trying to justify what he did (he's had all morning to formulate this), and am now currently waiting for my email account to become live again (thanks again prunus - i wouldn't have bothered asking if you hadn't said all that this morning )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You. Home. Now!!



Not this



sojourner said:


> You might not stay ill though stella - mine disappeared overnight



This



sojourner said:


> Well, my latest is that I've had old boss on the phone trying to justify what he did (he's had all morning to formulate this), and am now currently waiting for my email account to become live again (thanks again prunus - i wouldn't have bothered asking if you hadn't said all that this morning )



Prunus


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

Headache

I won though 

Have had new bulbs put in around reception and everything is blindingly light


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2009)

You won the email thing?!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You won the email thing?!



Yep

Why do I have to fucking fight so hard allll the time though? Eh?    Makes me tired


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

Morning draggers!!! 5:30am? Serves me right for going to bed at 9:30am....Absolutely no reason to be late for work today...

On first coffee....


----------



## cesare (Oct 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Headache
> 
> I won though
> 
> Have had new bulbs put in around reception and everything is blindingly light



You won 

Prunus did a Good Deed on his birthday 

I need my second tranche of four hour sleeps before I get up at 10.00.

Morning Ru!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

You going back to bed Cesare? Don't think I could even if I wanted to....


2nd coffee and ____~~~


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2009)

Bloody this workload is killing the drag....

Started at 8am yesterday and logged off at 10pm! 
Started today at 5am and another long one beckons for this Badger! 

Gotta be done though and I am slowly earning a bit which I hope to see in a month from now. Already packing for the pending event and _really_ looking forward to this being over. 

Crazy, crazy...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck and power for your day badgerssss....you embrace the drag so well


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

...am now washed, dressed and ready for the day...unfortunately the day is not ready for me, sunrise is not for another 40 minutes...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

2 minutes until sunrise....drag on...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2009)

morning all!

I has googlewave

not really sure what it does tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got up. Ill. Emailed work.

Uuuuuuuuuuuuugh

Trouble is it'll fade as the day goes on - it always does  Maybe I'll go in later?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just got up. Ill. Emailed work.
> 
> Uuuuuuuuuuuuugh
> 
> Trouble is it'll fade as the day goes on - it always does  Maybe I'll go in later?



I know that feeling stella. Stay off due to sickness, feel better by the afternoon and then a bit stupid and doubt whether you were really ill or not....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

so annoying


----------



## Sadken (Oct 16, 2009)

Similarly uuuuuurrrrrgh.  Felt alright yesterday; hopefully gonna pick up a bit later.  Off to court now to have a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig row with a snooty barrister - absolutely *always* a pleasure


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey flu-buddy  You better be better later


----------



## fogbat (Oct 16, 2009)

Bah. Just woken up. Tired and not in the mood.

Will. Not. Call. In. Sick...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

It's FRIDAY Foggers! It's the best day of the week!


----------



## prunus (Oct 16, 2009)

Put me down for ill as well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

Ill or 'ill'?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2009)

Today I 'ave been mostly being infuriated by people... 

Yesterday spent four hours preparing data, cross checking said data and getting it in about five minutes before the (supposed) 5pm deadline. Turns out that the deadline was actually today at 9am and somebody else corrected my mistakes before sending it to the printers. Turns out that my 'mistakes' were not mistakes after all so now I have paid to print 5000 A3 gloss brochures which have been fucked up by a fucking fucker of someone helpful.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh god 

Kill/fire someone!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hey flu-buddy  You better be better later



'how do you think he feels now...better or worse?' i'm hankering to see that bit again so you can count on my steel


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Today I 'ave been mostly being infuriated by people...
> 
> Yesterday spent four hours preparing data, cross checking said data and getting it in about five minutes before the (supposed) 5pm deadline. Turns out that the deadline was actually today at 9am and somebody else corrected my mistakes before sending it to the printers. Turns out that my 'mistakes' were not mistakes after all so now I have paid to print 5000 A3 gloss brochures which have been fucked up by a fucking fucker of someone helpful.



still, it is friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> 'how do you think he feels now...better or worse?' i'm hankering to see that bit again so you can count on my steel



Good man


----------



## fogbat (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's FRIDAY Foggers! It's the best day of the week!



The best days of the week are Saturday and Sunday 

Cycled in. Approximately 5 minutes away from my house, it started pissing it down


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you have all the kit? Waterproofs and that? Or are you still a fair-weather cyclist? <-- no judegment


----------



## fogbat (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you have all the kit? Waterproofs and that? Or are you still a fair-weather cyclist? <-- no judegment



I am entirely a fair weather cyclist at present. I squelched into the office from the carpark 

I was more than halfway there before realising I'd forgotten my helmet, too


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you have all the kit? Waterproofs and that? Or are you still a fair-weather cyclist? <-- no judegment



really, he should add another two wheels, put a roof on it, and some more seats, and call it a CAR!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I am entirely a fair weather cyclist at present. I squelched into the office from the carpark
> 
> I was more than halfway there before realising I'd forgotten my helmet, too



Do you know that prunus carries spare pants with him at all times for such eventualities?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 16, 2009)

Just seen a girl with hair like coolio's. Think i fell a bit in love for a while there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

For 18 seconds while she walked past?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

fogbat said:


> The best days of the week are Saturday and Sunday
> 
> Cycled in. Approximately 5 minutes away from my house, it started pissing it down



I was treated to the norm....it started raining as soon as I left my house, already too late to opt for the bus.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Today I 'ave been mostly being infuriated by people...
> 
> Yesterday spent four hours preparing data, cross checking said data and getting it in about five minutes before the (supposed) 5pm deadline. Turns out that the deadline was actually today at 9am and somebody else corrected my mistakes before sending it to the printers. Turns out that my 'mistakes' were not mistakes after all so now I have paid to print 5000 A3 gloss brochures which have been fucked up by a fucking fucker of someone helpful.



fuck

fucking fuck

fuckers 

sue the cunts bajjy.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> For 18 seconds while she walked past?



she   m.a.y   h.a.v.e  b.e.e.n  w.a.l.k.i.n.g   i.n  s.l.o.w  m.o.t.i.o.n


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> she   m.a.y   h.a.v.e  b.e.e.n  w.a.l.k.i.n.g   i.n  s.l.o.w  m.o.t.i.o.n



I bet he turned round and went slack-jawed at her


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello all!
I have filing to do


----------



## rennie (Oct 16, 2009)

Eight more hours to go.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

God, I'm bored already


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2009)

__~


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

Am cold today in the office. Am sat wrapped in a pashmina like a granny and sipping piping hot coffee.

*cups mug in hands to warm them up.

Autumnal drag  is truly upon us.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, I'm bored already



There must be some crap on TV or the radio? What about a trashy novel?

Please, do it for me...snuggle up in bed or on the sofa with a duvet and watch/read crap.


----------



## cesare (Oct 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You going back to bed Cesare? Don't think I could even if I wanted to....
> 
> 
> 2nd coffee and ____~~~



No coffee yet, trying to cut down.

I had second half of sleeps so I managed to get 8 hours, which is a big bonus.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> There must be some crap on TV or the radio? What about a trashy novel?
> 
> Please, do it for me...snuggle up in bed or on the sofa with a duvet and watch/read crap.



I'm sort of not ill enough to go back to bed but can't do anything else


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm sort of not ill enough to go back to bed but can't do anything else



Sofa with duvet? Oh come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! I've been up since 5am....don't be selfish....you owe it to us REAL draggersssssssssss!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

I am in my jammies listening to radio 4 - isn't that good enough?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am in my jammies listening to radio 4 - isn't that good enough?



Yes!!!! That is exactly the kind of thing I meant and would like to be doing ......Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo selfishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

I have only eaten a slice of wholemeal bread with butter and salad cream on it tho


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have only eaten a slice of wholemeal bread with butter and salad cream on it tho



i'd have had it with just the salad cream tbh, adding butter as well, is a bit much imo


----------



## Yetman (Oct 16, 2009)

What? Fuck. Stuff?! TOO MUCH BLOODY STUFF AND IM NOT EVEN AWAKE YET


----------



## prunus (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ill or 'ill'?



Both, I think.  Too early to tell...



5t3IIa said:


> Do you know that prunus carries spare pants with him at all times for such eventualities?



*Almost* all times... 



5t3IIa said:


> I am in my jammies listening to radio 4 - isn't that good enough?



<envy>


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 16, 2009)

Morning all.

No drag for me today as I'm off.  But on the downside I'm off to a funeral soon, so I suppose it's swings and roundabouts really...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am in my jammies listening to radio 4 - isn't that good enough?



"Murder, She Wrote" is probably on later, or, if you are very lucky, "Diagnosis Murder"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

Just did the washing up and got a bit hot so took my hoody off and now I'm a bit cold.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

I think I'll put my hoody on again. And go for a pee.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

I was in late, so had to blow off a free lunch with my mate - and I didn't bring any lunch in 

I'm not feeling well and have to work late today.... grrrrr!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

Missing a free lunch! I've done that - it's _gutting_


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

lol - it's also gutting because I haven't seen her for aaaaages.

Now what am I going to get for my lunch?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so meh with work. 
On hold at the moment to a bloke that keeps pissing me off. 

On a lunch tipple I have a voucher from our local which is tempting but do not have time. 

£20 for two mains and a bottle of wine
Carignan, Old Vines, Le Sanglier de la Montagne, Pays D’Oc, France 2008
http://www.thequeenadelaide.co.uk/menu.php?menu=5725


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

New Group after Jan Moir's hateful article today regarding Stephen Gatley

http://www.facebook.com/groups/edit...1083562155#/group.php?gid=151083562155&ref=nf

PLEASE SHARE



La la la this is fun


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

Jesus fucking christ

If I have to explain ONE MORE TIME to some fuckknuckled twat who tries to blag payment from this company for the LIQUIDATED company I may well lose my newfound cool/calm/collected persona and wrench their fucking head off with my bare hands

AND the cheese on my butty smells weird


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am so meh with work.
> On hold at the moment to a bloke that keeps pissing me off.
> 
> On a lunch tipple I have a voucher from our local which is tempting but do not have time.
> ...



One word - *PIE*!!!

(You _know_ you want one!)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

Weird smelling cheese...


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One word - *PIE*!!!
> 
> (You _know_ you want one!)


I want one now  I don't know what to have for me bloody lunch!

Oh, Rutita... don't forget the sage tonight


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Weird smelling cheese...



Nasty too.  Like...sweaty   Was fucking starving though so it was gone in 60 seconds


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oh, Rutita... don't forget the sage tonight



I won't, thank you. I will leave the office a little earlier too so should be with you at 17:15pm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm here til at least 6pm tonight, so there's no hurry


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm here til at least 6pm tonight, so there's no hurry



Unlucky!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> If I have to explain ONE MORE TIME to some fuckknuckled twat who tries to blag payment from this company for the LIQUIDATED company I may well lose my newfound cool/calm/collected persona and wrench their fucking head off with my bare hands



Still getting this nine months on here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

I've jus spent two hours fighting for truth and justice and now I'm knackered


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2009)

Post has just arrived so I should be getting some work in a bit - and all I want to do is sleep


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

I have dedicated my FB page today to funky, sweet, cheesy, classic Soul. I imagine I am annoying loads of people, however I am have a great time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2009)

The boss is slowly going through the post and commenting on every little piece of it. Just give me my fucking work, woman


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

Badgers, I have found the perfect kitchen set for you:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

Am eating mint centred chocolate matchsticks....


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still getting this nine months on here.



Really?  Oh well that makes me feel a bit better, and a bit crap 

It gets soooo fucking annoying, dunnit?!  I feel like taping a message and just sticking that on


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm bored now

I have some valuation office letters to review and check figures from last year - but I have months to do that

I've done all my sales calls

I've just about set up all new contracts now but cannot face a phone call to United Utilies because they are a bunch of incompetent arseholes

This place is like a fucking morgue

I have no chocolate

*sigh*

could go and get chocolate I suppose...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, I want chocolate.

I think though that I might have that nasty cold mouthface thing that makes nice things taste weird


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

I just had some millionaires shortbread, was nice... might make some at the weekend


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think though that I might have that nasty cold mouthface thing that makes nice things taste weird


The only cure for that is to blast the tastebuds with a mega hot curry

fuck ME I'm bored.  



BiddlyBee said:


> I just had some *millionaires shortbread*, was nice... might make some at the weekend



Wassat?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2009)

Caramel sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice nommmmmmmm


----------



## Sadken (Oct 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


>




FUCK!!!! Who the hell is gonna buy that for me for christmas now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I just had some millionaires shortbread, was nice... might make some at the weekend



Nom!! That is one of my favourite things evah 

I have just had a custard tart that a colleague bought for me. Yum.

In other news the boss is just wittering today - it is a bit like having the TV on low in the corner of the room, an incessant noise but you can't tell what is being said!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Wassat?





5t3IIa said:


> Caramel sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice nommmmmmmm


Shortbread, then caramel with a topping of chocolate


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nom!! That is one of my favourite things evah


Same here... only made it once when I was about 10.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Shortbread, then caramel with a topping of chocolate



oh fucking hell

want 


jesus.  3 o clock.  am sorting h&s files and getting quotes for pat tests.  shoot me now


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

Found a recipe by heston blumenthal  and he's got eggs in the shortbread... wassat about? 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/food_and_drink/heston_blumenthal/article586510.ece


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Found a recipe by heston blumenthal  and he's got eggs in the shortbread... wassat about?
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/food_and_drink/heston_blumenthal/article586510.ece



Last time we went to the Hinds Head the dessert I had included millionaires shortbread - it was _very_ nice


----------



## Yetman (Oct 16, 2009)

I had an eton mess the other day, and a jam danish earlier. Tomorrow I hope to have a bakewell sponge, with custard.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

This may be the highlight of my weekend... I think I need to make some 

Maybe some urban bakers have a decent recipe


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Maybe some urban bakers have a decent recipe



With obligatory chocolate, of course


----------



## prunus (Oct 16, 2009)

Bored.  Tired.  Ill.

Bah.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> With obligatory chocolate, of course


of course


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Badgers, I have found the perfect kitchen set for you



Awesome 


Work is still murder but I am winding down a little now. Sometimes when work is stressful you feel down but then you pop to Poundland to buy Pom Bear crisps and as you are queuing someone makes you feel better. I watched one of the employees there stacking a huge rack of DVDs only to catch it with a box afterwards and knock the whole rack down. His reaction was not unlike Michael Douglas in Falling Down as he kicked the DVDs around red faced and gnashing his teeth.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you know what I really hate? _Really_ hate? People who call them pom pom bears


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

@ bajjy - ^ heheh  ace - that's cheered me up vicariously, so thanks for that

fuck off yetty getting in the way


I have just eaten an apple.  It proved once again why fruit is just a complete waste of time.  I'm even HUNGRIER than I was before eating it.

And jelly babies can kiss my arse too - fucking crap toffees they are


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

They're not made of toffee


----------



## cesare (Oct 16, 2009)

Just went to the shops and picked up some packaging for soj's chili pickle from the post office. The smallest box was big enough for more than one jar though, so I'm gonna get another then post it off soj. Weeks later ...


----------



## Yetman (Oct 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> @ bajjy - ^ heheh  ace - that's cheered me up vicariously, so thanks for that
> 
> fuck off yetty getting in the way
> 
> ...



Ahem. I was about to offer you some cake. Now all I offer is death


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> They're not made of toffee



They are confectionery

I am Northern

Therefore they are 'toffees'


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> Just went to the shops and picked up some packaging for soj's chili pickle from the post office. The smallest box was big enough for more than one jar though, so I'm gonna get another then post it off soj. Weeks later ...



Woohoo!  Don't care when it comes, just made up I'm getting a pressy, and a great pressy at that 



Yetman said:


> Ahem. I was about to offer you some cake.



Yeh, like fuck you were


----------



## cesare (Oct 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Woohoo!  Don't care when it comes, just made up I'm getting a pressy, and a great pressy at that



Well, I'm getting there  Hey, are there any more Indian spice type things that'd be useful cos if so I can use em to help pack the box with - I'm a bit nervous of the glass jars breaking but I has got some bubblewrap too.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Do you know what I really hate? _Really_ hate? People who call them pom pom bears



I call them 'Pom Bars' occasionally


----------



## Yetman (Oct 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, like fuck you were



Ok ok it was only the death, there was no cake. You got me, I'm sorry.



Badgers said:


> I call them 'Pom Bars' occasionally



I call them 'Daddy P-Bo's' when I'm with my homebears


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2009)

And...I am outta here. Laters y'all!!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> Well, I'm getting there  Hey, are there any more Indian spice type things that'd be useful cos if so I can use em to help pack the box with - I'm a bit nervous of the glass jars breaking but I has got some bubblewrap too.



Eee, I don't know, no idea what you have available.  It'll be fine on it's own - plenty of bubble wrap, it'll be sound


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And...I am outta here. Laters y'all!!



Byyyeeee


Right - 35 mins to go.  Come onnnnnn


----------



## cesare (Oct 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Eee, I don't know, no idea what you have available.  It'll be fine on it's own - plenty of bubble wrap, it'll be sound



OK will do  

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Ok ok it was only the death, there was no cake. You got me, I'm sorry.


See?  As I suspected - you big fat liar

Well, I say fat...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> OK will do
> 
> Have a good weekend all!



Ta chick 

Everyone's leaving this building now.  Just bloody me left


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2009)

Am leaving at quarter to...have a sage plant to collect from the biddlybee.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.marmiteshop.co.uk/home.jsp?CategoryPK=unittest-8lNxGzPH2aVjN52xqN3IEb-1142


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

Toodle-oo all

I'm off to sink a bottle of red


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

*tumble weed*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2009)

Argh. Feel alright-ish.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

my last week, lots of stuff to do, and a late meeting on Wednesday, AND vadym the kitchen man is coming on Friday to start putting in the new kitchen


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2009)

Only woke up 10 mins ago...gonna be very late for work...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2009)

If I was religious I would be praying now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2009)

What's up Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2009)

Work madness kicking in. 
This time next week I hope the blood pressure is lower and normality will return.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

big issue this week, will I find a parking space outside my house, so I can park there and move the car when the skip arrives, I'll keep you updated


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2009)

Late late late. Stood in cafe waiting for bagel


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Late late late. Stood in cafe waiting for bagel



WHAT did soj tell you about about buying stuff in cafes?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2009)

25 mins late for work....drag on.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Work madness kicking in.
> This time next week I hope the blood pressure is lower and normality will return.


Hope so too.



marty21 said:


> big issue this week, will I find a parking space outside my house, so I can park there and move the car when the skip arrives, I'll keep you updated


A skip... you having something done in your house?



marty21 said:


> WHAT did soj tell you about about buying stuff in cafes?


Tsk


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> WHAT did soj tell you about about buying stuff in cafes?



SHADUP!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *big issue this week*, will I find a parking space outside my house, so I can park there and move the car when the skip arrives, I'll keep you updated


you're homeless?  (((marty)))


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> A skip... you having something done in your house?



new kitchen, I will post on that other (pip) thread


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you're homeless?  (((marty)))



I will be living in the skip, if i can get it positioned outside the house


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> SHADUP!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> new kitchen, I will post on that other (pip) thread


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2009)

Morning - I am not well  Had a bad tummy yesterday and a terrible night's sleep which have left me feeling very feeble.

Have made it to work - late - but mainly to get some work to take home


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2009)

Queenie, don't take this the wrong way but you seem to be ill quite often, or am I imagining that?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Queenie, don't take this the wrong way but you seem to be ill quite often, or am I imagining that?



That's just Multiple Sclerosis sadly - any infection tends to make my symptoms worse, plus the symptoms can occur at any time anyway plus there is always an underlying fatigue that never really goes away


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

God, must suck big time to constantly feel under the weather.  I'd be even angrier than I usually am if that was me.

Oh, but I'm not Angry Woman any more though am I?  I am Cool Calm Collected Woman now 

Erm, yeh, morning/afternoon you lot.  This morning has shot by in a flurry of reviewing VOA bollocks, chasing payments, photocopying a ton of stuff, and answering the phone.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

Not long now bajjy

Not long little soldier


----------



## prunus (Oct 19, 2009)

Fuck's sake I'm bored of this shit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2009)

*jaw cracking yawn*

*congested coughing*

*baleful countenance*


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2009)

You still ill? More vit c down you madam.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm chilling in the library posting on urban...and now i have to leave and get a bus up to my only lecture of the day.  

I can not be fucked.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

I wish I didn't get sleepy after eating.  I get tons done in the morning, then as soon as I've had me lunch I just want a nap


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You still ill? More vit c down you madam.



I am on ibruprofen and decongestant cough syrup stuff.

I don't feel that bad, cold-wise, just weary. Slept OK and that, not much snot. Seems like a quick one 

Hope you're well x


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I wish I didn't get sleepy after eating. I get tons done in the morning, then as soon as I've had me lunch I just want a nap



At the moment I get nothing much done all day... I've lost my motivation to put in any sort of graft. Nothing gets recognised, and nothing gets anywhere very fast, feel like I need to work really slowly to keep up with the company. It's boring! 



5t3IIa said:


> I am on ibruprofen and decongestant cough syrup stuff.
> 
> I don't feel that bad, cold-wise, just weary. Slept OK and that, not much snot. Seems like a quick one


Good to hear missus, sounds like you're on the mend


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> At the moment I get nothing much done all day... I've lost my motivation to put in any sort of graft. Nothing gets recognised, and nothing gets anywhere very fast, feel like I need to work really slowly to keep up with the company. It's boring!



Where dya work bee?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2009)

London 



























































...for a charitable trust.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

oh ha ha

I always fancied working for a charidee-type affair.  

Nowt you can do to speed things up at all?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2009)

Honestly... no. 

Write a report recommending something, people will sit on it for weeks, months - you ask them constantly and can't get  a straight answer. Want to change something, there are so many people to check with and sign things off. No-one will take responsibility for anything, not even my manager, even for things as trivial as what sort of freebie diaries we buy  every little thing has to be run past *one* person... not the way you run a business this size... maybe if there were only 2 or 3 people.

Not saying don't work in the charity/third sector, but it's different - things move much slower. 

Not having a good Monday.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

Blimey - sounds shite

I take it you're already looking for something else then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2009)

It's odd - the people are nice, it's just the pace and indecisiveness I can't cope with - I work better when I'm busy and when other people are assertive.

Not in a position to look at the mo.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's odd - the people are nice, it's just the pace and indecisiveness I can't cope with - I work better when I'm busy and when other people are assertive.
> 
> *Not in a position to look at the mo*.



Why not?  Sorry - tell me to shurrup - I'm just being nosey for a change


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 19, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I'm chilling in the library posting on urban...and now i have to leave and get a bus up to my only lecture of the day.
> 
> I can not be fucked.



Now having arrived at college I find out that my lecturer is off sick and class is cancelled.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 19, 2009)

Just had a half hour snooze  am about to eat the first morsel of food since saturday and THERE IS A BIG FUCKING BLUEBOTTLE BUZZING AROUND MY SCREEN.

Deodorant + lighter = flying ball of dying fire very soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Why not?  Sorry - tell me to shurrup - I'm just being nosey for a change


Fella's had a hard time finding work this year; and not sure I can handle the stress of looking for something else right now... I don't do well in interviews


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Fella's had a hard time finding work this year; and not sure I can handle the stress of looking for something else right now... I don't do well in interviews



Ah right, sorry to hear that mate.  No, I hate the stress of it all as well, and fucking hate interviews, you have my full sympathies


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Now having arrived at college I find out that my lecturer is off sick and class is cancelled.



Use the opportunity to go to the library, read or start a piece of coursework.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 19, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Use the opportunity to go to the library, read or start a piece of coursework.



Well I've used the opportunity to go to the library.  

But rather than reading or doing coursework...I'm posting on urban. 

In my defence all my work is at home - I only had one class today so I only brought that one folder with me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2009)

Afternoon all.

Found out on Friday that we're merging with another company soon.  A couple of them are coming in shortly, so I hope they're not knobs.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Found out on Friday that we're merging with another company soon.  A couple of them are coming in shortly, so I hope they're not knobs.



Good Luck!!

Will you have to welcome them  with tea and biscuits and stuff?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Well I've used the opportunity to go to the library.
> 
> But rather than reading or doing coursework...I'm posting on urban.
> 
> In my defence all my work is at home - I only had one class today so I only brought that one folder with me.



Browse shelves and take books out.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Browse shelves and take books out.


What she said

And go home and do some work you lazy arse!


I am taking a little break right now (having worked my arse off so far), with a nice camomile and spearmint tea, and some vanilla fudge.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's just Multiple Sclerosis sadly - any infection tends to make my symptoms worse, plus the symptoms can occur at any time anyway plus there is always an underlying fatigue that never really goes away



Just seen this response Queenie. 

Sorry if my question was a bit intrusive.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Found out on Friday that we're merging with another company soon.  A couple of them are coming in shortly, so I hope they're not knobs.



I was involved in a merger of two housing associations once - they said merger, I preferred the term takeover, as they were bigger than us, and it turned out that they did have a lot of knobs working for them


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2009)

Knobs are part of any merger aren't they? I thought it was standard practise to be taken over by a bunch of knobs.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Just seen this response Queenie.
> 
> Sorry if my question was a bit intrusive.



No, not at all 

And I do tend to use this thread to moan about being ill. And the newbie .


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good Luck!!
> 
> Will you have to welcome them  with tea and biscuits and stuff?


I was expecting something like that, but fortunately not.  Should mean more work for me, which means less of other peoples work dumped on me 



marty21 said:


> I was involved in a merger of two housing associations once - they said merger, I preferred the term takeover, as they were bigger than us, and it turned out that they did have a lot of knobs working for them


We're the bigger company (7 vs 4).  The two that came in seemed alright, of the other two one is a handyman who'll be out a lot and the other is going on maternity leave soon anyway.

I think the end result will be good.  There's already been a clash of opinions with annoying boss, so looks like it's going to be more people on our side in the office politics war


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2009)

I have just looked under my chair and desk and noticed  the carpet seem covered in loads of bits of crisps. I have obviously adopted the cat's way of eating by cramming a big load of crisps in my mouth and then letting what I can't chew fall out onto the floor 

Mind you I have not, as the cat then does, eaten the dropped bits .... yet!


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't you just love it when people schedule important meetings you're meant to be at without consulting you first?  Work have kindly organised something important for the afternoon of 3rd November, despite my having said I'd be in Hull for at least part of the week, and now I find it's scheduled for a few hours after my train leaves...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Don't you just love it when people schedule important meetings you're meant to be at without consulting you first?  Work have kindly organised something important for the afternoon of 3rd November, despite my having said I'd be in Hull for at least part of the week, and now I find it's scheduled for a few hours after my train leaves...



you've already booked the train, they should have given you more notice, so fuck'em basically


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you've already booked the train, they should have given you more notice, so fuck'em basically



Yep, that

Unless of course they are happy to reimburse you for the fare that you've already paid for, and the holiday


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2009)

5000 postmark approaching and achievable today I feel...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2009)

Roughly 1 post every 90 seconds until 5.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you've already booked the train, they should have given you more notice, so fuck'em basically



It would be very bad politics to say that, and in any case it'd offend a fair few people I like and respect, so although I can't pretend I'm not tempted to dig my heels in and refuse to change my plans I'm not going to do so.  Besides, I do actually want to attend the meeting: I'm just annoyed at not having been consulted before it was scheduled.

It wouldn't matter so much if I were only going north on holiday but it's a work trip with potentially quite a lot riding on it - I'm trying to do the ground work for a possible new job next year - and more than anything i'm annoyed that it's going to eat into my working time.

And it's me who'll have to fork out for the new ticket.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just looked under my chair and desk and noticed  the carpet seem covered in loads of bits of crisps. I have obviously adopted the cat's way of eating by cramming a big load of crisps in my mouth and then letting what I can't chew fall out onto the floor
> 
> Mind you I have not, as the cat then does, eaten the dropped bits .... yet!



I think you should furnish yourself with a mini-car hoover,  hoover up the dropped crisps, emtpy the contents of the hoover bag into your mouth...


On second thoughts...don't..that would be rank.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have obviously adopted the cat's way of eating



Do you also go berserk when someone opens a tin of tuna?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

^ heh 


Urgghhh...I am currently putting off completing a report for the liquidator.  There are (count em) 57 fucking questions I have to answer, and they are almost all to do with financial stuff that I don't have a clue about 

I am never going to be a Director ever again...certainly not for someone else's company.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just looked under my chair and desk and noticed  the carpet seem covered in loads of bits of crisps. I have obviously adopted the cat's way of eating by cramming a big load of crisps in my mouth and then letting what I can't chew fall out onto the floor
> 
> Mind you I have not, as the cat then does, eaten the dropped bits .... yet!



hide the newbies iphone, tell him he gets it back when he has eaten all the crisp bits under your desk, and tell him he'd better enjoy it too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Do you also go berserk when someone opens a tin of tuna?



Did someone say tuna


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> hide the newbies iphone, tell him he gets it back when he has eaten all the crisp bits under your desk, and tell him he'd better enjoy it too



Hee hee, I like it - you are the master of revenge Mr. Marty


----------



## Yetman (Oct 19, 2009)

Snooze #2 completed. Just had a drifter and I'm back in the game for at least another 42 mins 

I have the most henious jumper on ever. My mrs mum brought it back from Canada. Its a sky blue knitted jersey with a big V neck and patterns down it I look like a right twat


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did someone say tuna


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I have the most henious jumper on ever. My mrs mum brought it back from Canada. Its a sky blue knitted jersey with a big V neck and patterns down it I look like a right twat


Sounds very Partridge


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds very Partridge



sounds very, popping down the local on christmas morning - y


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

Right, I'm offski, before I pass out with hunger!

See yas tomorrah loserz


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2009)

Not hanging about tonight
Too bloody tired and too hungry and stuff. 
Tomorrow will be another day of madness


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 19, 2009)

Timetable clash now cleared up, leaving me looking all obliging and helpful but £16 out of pocket and minus one of the days in Hull on which I hoped to cover quite a lot of ground.  At least it's all resolved, although I'm still not best pleased.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2009)

Steal £16 worth of stationary to compensate (maybe not all at once though) 

Looks like the 5k mark is safe until tomorrow.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Steal £16 worth of stationary to compensate (maybe not all at once though)
> 
> Looks like the 5k mark is safe until tomorrow.



pretty easy to get £16 worth I reckon, a few pentels, biros, post it notes, a ruler, a few pencils, a few note pads, a few binded notebooks, a diary, you'll soon hit the £16 mark!


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 19, 2009)

Tbf my head of dept gave me a copy of her first book last week. I borrowed it from her ages ago, mentioned it last week and she said I could keep it. Since it's rare and worth several times the cost of the train ticket I shouldn't feel too hard done by!

In any case, in terms of free access to subscription websites, free printing and so on, I reckon I've had well over £16's worth of extra benefits from work over the years.  It's not the money I'm bothered about anyway: it's the amount of stuff I now have to get done in two and a half days rather than three and a half.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 5000 postmark approaching and achievable today I feel...



No way. I wasn't here cuz my day didn't drag


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pretty easy to get £16 worth I reckon, a few pentels, biros, post it notes, a ruler, a few pencils, a few note pads, a few binded notebooks, a diary, you'll soon hit the £16 mark!



Might as well round it up to £20 to cover admin costs 



Roadkill said:


> It's not the money I'm bothered about anyway: it's the amount of stuff I now have to get done in two and a half days rather than three and a half.


Could you not delay your return by a day to compensate?  Although I suppose that'd mean buying another ticket.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Looseday!

Thought it was Saturday when I woke up


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Looseday!
> 
> Thought it was Saturday when I woke up


haha


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

It's cool, it's all cool


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2009)

Morning!....Not going to be late today...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning!....Not going to be late today...


i'll believe it when i see it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Oops, I am. Should be in the shower during Thought for the Day


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2009)

suited and booted today, funeral to go to, a lovely woman on the committee at work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Awww Marty


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll believe it when i see it



Leaving home now.....


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2009)

Morning all.

My 1000th post, it's only taken me 3 years


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Leaving home now.....


you lazy sod  when you posted this i'd already been at work fucking 20 mins


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you lazy sod  when you posted this i'd already been at work fucking 20 mins



Look at the time...

Not late, not late...not bloody late!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.
> 
> My 1000th post, it's only taken me 3 years


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> suited and booted today, funeral to go to, a lovely woman on the committee at work



Sorry to hear that Marty...part of living though eh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Look at the time...
> 
> Not late, not late...not bloody late!


bloody lazy though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2009)

Feel like shit - whoever gave me this cold, curse them  - but luckily working at home today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> bloody lazy though



No...I cycled here!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2009)

Distinct feeling today is going to be a bit of a cunt.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand there's the first client calling my fucking personal mobile number.  I suggested getting a "court phone" so that clients don't end up having my fucking personal number and belling me on the weekend and the response was that if I need to contact a client when I'm at court, call reception and get them to call instead.  Great.  So that'd be 10,15 calls to reception per conversation as they relay every single detail of the conversation they have with the client and have to constantly interrupt the client to call me to get my reaction to whatever the client is saying.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2009)

that last sentence doesn't parse


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2009)

Eat shit and die.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> that last sentence doesn't parse



Me and Ken saw you drinking white cider in Bethnal Green at the weekend. Well, it looked like sorta two of you, wedged into one pair of dirty jeans, dirty hat and dirty jumper.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, with two old people sat on a bench.  So before you start giving it all that, DC, how about you sort your social scene out first?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe it's just an official Cunt day.  I've just had one big lead drop out on me the fucker.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, smoking in the office! I did that once in 1999


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Me and Ken saw you drinking white cider in Bethnal Green at the weekend. Well, it looked like sorta two of you, wedged into one pair of dirty jeans, dirty hat and dirty jumper.






you'd never catch me drinking white cider.









not in befnal anyway


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> you'd never catch me drinking white cider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it was definately you :shrug:


----------



## Yetman (Oct 20, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds very Partridge



Thing is I woke up with it on and had a massive side parting where I'd been lying on my face 

The mrs looked at me with a 'that jumper and hair combo is fucking weird.......but.....in a sick way I'm kind of into it' look, which scared me slightly 

Woke up today with what felt like a massive hangover, only had one beer last night though. So sitting here still in my dressing gown eating doritos like a shmuck. 

Farted on the mrs hand last night as well. Fuckin A


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> .


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

fucking filthy keyboard harbouring all sorts of bacteria and viruses


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

an hour to go...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> an hour to go...



Lunch?


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2009)

Just been talking to a different temp agency who reckon they've got loads of vacancies. I always take this with a pinch of salt but the woman seemed genuinely desperate for admin people.

Could I be out of my mental office in a matter of days? I find out tomorrow.

Please keep things crossed for me. This job's doing my fucking head in, frankly.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

NVP said:


> Just been talking to a different temp agency who reckon they've got loads of vacancies. I always take this with a pinch of salt but the woman seemed genuinely desperate for admin people.
> 
> Could I be out of my mental office in a matter of days? I find out tomorrow.
> 
> Please keep things crossed for me. This job's doing my fucking head in, frankly.



Nice one. Always feels weird jumping ship but there's no reason why it won't be worth it/better


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Post 4996.

I sense Badgers waiting in the wings


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

50 minutes


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah. Should find out tomorrow am. Am prepared to take anything that starts next Monday so I can have the rest of the week off, truth be told.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

49 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2009)

Busy but not THAT busy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Booyah!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

48 minutes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Busy but not THAT busy



Oh cock it!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Busy but not THAT busy


what makes the 4999th reply so important to you?


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2009)

Expertly done, Badgers. I salute you, sir.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2009)

He's been waiting since yesterday afternoon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats on your grand Neon. About time


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

42 minutes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> 42 minutes



As Queen of Urban (This Week) I give you permission to leave early


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well I've just finished my first class of the day.  My second class is cancelled, and I have an evening class at 6pm.  Which means I now have 6 hours to kill.

ffs.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2009)

see yesterday's suggestions tar


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

40 mins


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 20, 2009)

I know. 

I have some work to do - it will take about an hour i reckon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> As Queen of Urban (This Week) I give you permission to leave early


yeh. i don't think that will work with my manager


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. i don't think that will work with my manager



Peon


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Congrats on your grand Neon. About time



Ta, I'm aiming for 2k in time for the Olympics


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

NVP said:


> Please keep things crossed for me. This job's doing my fucking head in, frankly.



Crossed for ya mate

G'luck

I thought the basic essential of all jobs is that they do your fucking head in though


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

33 mins


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I thought the basic essential of all jobs is that they do your fucking head in though


It's in everyone's contracts isn't it? 

(crossed for you here too NVP ) 



tar1984 said:


> I know.
> 
> I have some work to do - it will take about an hour i reckon.


Good lad


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)

haha losers  see you later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2009)

Been out to the Head for supplies. Now back home feeling ill and tired  

I think I may go to bed for a bit and use the cat as a hot water bottle


----------



## prunus (Oct 20, 2009)

No-one, but no-one, is as bored as me.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Good lad



Ok, I've done an hour of solid typing so i'm popping over for a quick 5-10min urban skive, then back to it.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2009)

back from the funeral mass, good service


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

prunus said:


> No-one, but no-one, is as bored as me.



Whatchoo up to pruny, old boy? Lay down some gnerdsp33k on me


----------



## prunus (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't, because I have spooned my brain out of my ears in a doomed attempt to escape the dessicated hell of my life.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Ah.


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I thought the basic essential of all jobs is that they do your fucking head in though





BiddlyBee said:


> It's in everyone's contracts isn't it?



Well, yes, but when they're only paying you £6.40 an hour there's only so much head-doing in I can stomach. if I was getting a tenner an hour I'd put up and shut up. As it is, I shall be fucking off fairly smartish given half the chance.


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2009)

And I'm not even getting all of that £6.40 because the useless fuckers have had me on emergency tax ever since I started. 

And they drag me in on Saturday's when I'm not even wanted. 

And! And! *And! *


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, it's definitely time to move on.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 20, 2009)

I started a thread in general about a bit of coursework i'm doing, and now when I try to go back into it it's blocked by the college computers "innapropriate content" filter.  

It just blocks random threads, i think it's maybe if it picks up a swear word.  Who swore in my thread?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 20, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I started a thread in general about a bit of coursework i'm doing, and now when I try to go back into it it's blocked by the college computers "innapropriate content" filter.
> 
> It just blocks random threads, i think it's maybe if it picks up a swear word.  Who swore in my thread?



Fuck knows.  It's a bit of a cunt isn't it?  The bastard fucker.  

Wanky cock imo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I started a thread in general about a bit of coursework i'm doing, and now when I try to go back into it it's blocked by the college computers "innapropriate content" filter.
> 
> It just blocks random threads, i think it's maybe if it picks up a swear word.  Who swore in my thread?



DotC said cnut and soemone else said fcuk

I have asked them to edit


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm going to go over there and swear more.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> back from the funeral mass, good service


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

NVP said:


> And I'm not even getting all of that £6.40 because the useless fuckers have had me on emergency tax ever since I started.
> 
> And they drag me in on Saturday's when I'm not even wanted.



It's above minimum wage that, what you moaning about? 


*runs*


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2009)

NVP said:


>



get a job in housing again



_you know you want to _


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2009)

2:30pm ____ ~~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

NVP said:


>



kissy mwah 


Fucking hell, my motivation's gone to shit.  Am STILL waiting for a viewing to turn up - he's an hour late now, although still promising to come.  I can't really get into anything else.  

Really fancy a spliff right about now too...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



*kicks off arms*

Won't be able to put yer shades on now, will you dickhead?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've acheived loads today.  I spent two hours typing up an essay thingy, but more importantly I got my first ever thread binned on urban.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm proud of you. I had to be drunk as a skunk to get my first one binned.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I've acheived loads today.  I spent two hours typing up an essay thingy, but more importantly I got my first ever thread binned on urban.



I hope you used my simile, you can have that one sans cost


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope you used my simile, you can have that one sans cost



I've not printed it off yet so I could still insert it.  I'm in two minds tbh.  It was a very nice simile, but i'm worried my lecturer will think i'm showing off a bit.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm proud of you. I had to be drunk as a skunk to get my first one binned.



I feel quite guilty about annoying fridgemagnet now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I've not printed it off yet so I could still insert it.  I'm in two minds tbh.  It was a very nice simile, but i'm worried my lecturer will think i'm showing off a bit.



walk the line between the odd jokey yet relevant bit that comes off as elegant and funny, and the dread overdone clever-clever bollocks that makes the reader think 'this geezer is about to disappear up his own arse'


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I feel quite guilty about annoying fridgemagnet now.



Oh I wouldn't worry about that, it's a regular occurrence 

In other news, I am on question 18 of 57 on the directors report.  Tedious doesn't come into it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I feel quite guilty about annoying fridgemagnet now.


I laughed at your thread


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

What are 'benefits in kind'?

One of the questions wants details of any 'benefits in kind and cash expenses'

Is that like the company car?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

What the fucking fuck does this mean?

_has the company given any guarantees or indemnities in respect of the liabilities of any third party.  if yes give full details of the third party and the quantum of the companys liability blah shit blah_

I feel like Bernard Black filling out his tax form


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Would any of you cunts. Like to dance?
Lollollollol


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What are 'benefits in kind'?
> 
> One of the questions wants details of any 'benefits in kind and cash expenses'
> 
> Is that like the company car?


non-taxable benefits.. there's a list here: http://www.thetaxguide.co.uk/BenefitsInKind.html


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> non-taxable benefits.. there's a list here: http://www.thetaxguide.co.uk/BenefitsInKind.html



Oo ta kid

Hmmm...but I needed the car in order to get around all the sites.  So that's not exactly a benefit is it?  More of a necessity.  Fucking stupid form


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oo ta kid
> 
> Hmmm...but I needed the car in order to get around all the sites.  So that's not exactly a benefit is it?  More of a necessity.  Fucking stupid form


I got it a bit wrong...



> Although benefits in kind are, by definition, not counted as part of an individual employee’s salary, many are still subject to a number of forms of taxation. Primarily, all taxable benefits in kind have income tax levied on them by default.





> This category of benefits in kind includes company cars and vans which are available for personal as well as business use; low interest loans offered by employers totalling over £5,000; gifts from an employer; certain educational scholarships; and contributions to private medical insurance schemes.



I'll leave you to your form now


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

So it IS a benefit in kind then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2009)

I think, I dunno


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Would any of you cunts. Like to dance?
> Lollollollol


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think, I dunno



there's fucking loads of dumbarse questions on here...I was reading them out to my lass the other night and we were WTFing like mad


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 20, 2009)

I've checked 1,300 database entries today.  I'm cross-eyed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

It's after 5!? And I am working!


----------



## Yetman (Oct 20, 2009)

I was gonna cook the mrs some salmon fillets with special sauce later but the ho is hungry already and cant wait for me to get home so its a BK for me then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I was gonna cook the mrs some salmon fillets with special sauce later but the ho is hungry already and cant wait for me to get home so its a BK for me then



Did you see the BIG TITS I posted for you a page or so back?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 20, 2009)

WHAT>?!

NO

SHIT. This is ace. Thanks stella, will go and check out the beauties now


----------



## Yetman (Oct 20, 2009)

Ha!! That was for me? 

Not quite what I was expecting but appreciated nonetheless  You know me and my two favourite things in the world too well my dear


----------



## prunus (Oct 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> So it IS a benefit in kind then?



No, if you use it solely for your job, then it's not.

If you have use of it at other times, then it probably is.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2009)

Once more into the breach dear draggers... 
My work here is done, I have done all I can and now four days away from home arrive. 
The final push, the final fig leaf of this fetid year called 2009. 
If I make it out alive I will be back in the drag on Tuesday or Wednesday depending to bore you with stories. 

Go in peace friends


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2009)

*skip update*

STILL can't park outside my house, to create space for the tip, it arrives on Friday morning, keep praying to the parking gods peeps


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Nick some cones from somewhere then straigically place them


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Ha!! That was for me?
> 
> Not quite what I was expecting but appreciated nonetheless  You know me and my two favourite things in the world too well my dear



It was supposed to  be riffing on you having orange Doritos fingers but the moment has passed


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nick some cones from somewhere then straigically place them



you been gone from hackney for LONG TIME


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Woke up ages ago 

The woman on The World Service has a nice voice


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Woke up ages ago
> 
> The woman on The World Service has a nice voice



Yeah I woke up at about half three, grr.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Now I'm starving!


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Now I'm starving!



Make some toast 

Have you made any cakes yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

I have no bread! I'll have to have pasta and pesto cuz that's all I have in 

No cakes yet - maybe at the weekend. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have no bread! I'll have to have pasta and pesto cuz that's all I have in
> 
> No cakes yet - maybe at the weekend. Thanks for reminding me



I've got a great recipe for fruit cake (and other types)  if you want to start making Christmas cakes as Christmas presents. 

I was looking at the street map for your pub quiz pub earlier. That's, like, walking distance!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes! It's around the bloody corner! Didn't I tell you that?


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes! It's around the bloody corner! Didn't I tell you that?



Yeah, you probably did 

You going to the Bookfair on Sat?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> Yeah, you probably did
> 
> You going to the Bookfair on Sat?



Hmm, it's not my bag so much but I'll go if you're going and there's drink.


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hmm, it's not my bag so much but I'll go if you're going and there's drink.



You don't bother much with the actual Bookfair, you just spend all day in the pub


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> You don't bother much with the actual Bookfair, you just spend all day in the pub



Well, there you go then  Is it at the Uni? Round the corner


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, there you go then  Is it at the Uni? Round the corner



Yep at the uni: http://www.anarchistbookfair.org/

But there's the main pub down the road a bit with a biggish courtyard - can't remember the name. Does it ring a bell?

I've got to be at St Pauls Way until about 11am, was thinking of wandering along afterwards.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> Yep at the uni: http://www.anarchistbookfair.org/
> 
> But there's the main pub down the road a bit with a biggish courtyard - can't remember the name. Does it ring a bell?
> 
> I've got to be at St Pauls Way until about 11am, was thinking of wandering along afterwards.



There's a 'Spoons called The Half Moon with a biiiig courtyard, must be there, between Queen Mary's and Stepney Grn Stn. 

Maybe I'll get up early, bake a cake then go out on the slosh with teh anarchists


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There's a 'Spoons called The Half Moon with a biiiig courtyard, must be there, between Queen Mary's and Stepney Grn Stn.
> 
> Maybe I'll get up early, bake a cake then go out on the slosh with teh anarchists



Yes! That's the one! Nice n cheap. Not quite sure who's going, but bound to be a few familiar faces


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> Yes! That's the one! Nice n cheap. Not quite sure who's going, but bound to be a few familiar faces



O god


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> O god



Haha 

I might try and work out who's actually going.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Cooool

Now what's the betting I'm still going to be late for work after this?


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cooool
> 
> Now what's the betting I'm still going to be late for work after this?



It's only 6.40!

How long is your current contract for?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> It's only 6.40!
> 
> How long is your current contract for?



3 months but I see the actual hired PA starts on 6/11 which isn't long at all  Hopefully they like me and will shift me to a different dept. I've just been so relieved to have it I haven't applied for anything else


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 3 months but I see the actual hired PA starts on 6/11 which isn't long at all  Hopefully they like me and will shift me to a different dept. I've just been so relieved to have it I haven't applied for anything else



Ah cos there's a part time admin job advertised in the mortgage brokers downstairs - I went to find out more and it's likely to turn into fulltime. Just thought I'd mention it, like.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> Ah cos there's a part time admin job advertised in the mortgage brokers downstairs - I went to find out more and it's likely to turn into fulltime. Just thought I'd mention it, like.



Well, that's very intriguing. You have my CV? Fancy punting it to them? Oh wait - how long part-time before it goes full-time?


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, that's very intriguing. You have my CV? Fancy punting it to them? Oh wait - how long part-time before it goes full-time?



It's a new position. They have about 14 self employed agents working for them, and a couple of directors. But the directors want to stop having to do the admin/customer liason/brand positioning. But they also want to stay quite flexible cos they're not really sure how the role will pan out. It sounds as if it's one of those jobs where the post holder will determine the scope of the role - the director I spoke to is keen for the person to pretty much make themselves indispensable & fulltime quite quickly. Lots of telephone CRM work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> It's a new position. They have about 14 self employed agents working for them, and a couple of directors. But the directors want to stop having to do the admin/customer liason/brand positioning. But they also want to stay quite flexible cos they're not really sure how the role will pan out. It sounds as if it's one of those jobs where the post holder will determine the scope of the role - the director I spoke to is keen for the person to pretty much make themselves indispensable & fulltime quite quickly. Lots of telephone CRM work.



That sounds pretty good tbh. CRM = customer retention something?


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That sounds pretty good tbh. CRM = customer retention something?



Customer Relationship Management. 

There's been quite a lot of interest already. The director I spoke to was speaking to someone else when I popped in. I think they like the face to face initial chat to start off with. Are you able to do that or don't your current hours allow it? 

You could ring the bloke instead - Paul Clark on 0207 481 3736


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> Customer Relationship Management.
> 
> There's been quite a lot of interest already. The director I spoke to was speaking to someone else when I popped in. I think they like the face to face initial chat to start off with. Are you able to do that or don't your current hours allow it?
> 
> You could ring the bloke instead - Paul Clark on 0207 481 3736



I can take a 'doctor's appointment' or something 

OK I will give him a buzz later - remind me!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm up btw, just don't have to work today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Weirdooooooooooooooooooo!

I am almost ready to go - an hour early


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Weirdooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> I am almost ready to go - an hour early


an el jefe fiver says you'll be late


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Weirdooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> I am almost ready to go - an hour early



They own you now stella!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> an el jefe fiver says you'll be late



A real fiver and you're on. You can give it to me on Saturday


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

Today's *The Big Day*.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Big day?

Last day?

What day?


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

Could be fucking off from the job I hate fairly sharpish if all goes to plan.

More likely, is they'll be saying 'don't call us, we'll call you'.

Fingers crossed nonetheless.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Big day?
> 
> Last day?
> 
> What day?


wednesday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> wednesday



 Yay my day off!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A real fiver and you're on. You can give it to me on Saturday


why would i do that? it's an el jefe fiver, the sort you never get


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> why would i do that? it's an el jefe fiver, the sort you never get



As I was late I'm going to have to agree with you


----------



## Sadken (Oct 21, 2009)

I think I am going to have to go to Southend on Tuesday morning.  Not a great feeling.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

Did I tell you it's my day off yet?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 21, 2009)

Today?  I hope it stays this lovely for you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2009)

Wind down Wednesday has arrived and there is work piling up in my inbox like the milk bottles piling up on that old lady's doorstep over the road.

I know how she feels!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 21, 2009)

Dead for 5 days?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Might as well be, wearing that jumper


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2009)

I went to see "Round the Horne - Unseen and Uncut" last night - it was bona, dear, bona!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Who is Williams? Oooh, I'd like to see that. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## prunus (Oct 21, 2009)

Fucksticks and arsebiscuits.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2009)

Cheers re benefits bollocks prunus, but what's up with you?

Good luck NVP!

And bajjy!  See you on the other side 

I am doing more financial crap.  I hate numbers, but new boss is forcing me to get my head round it all.  No bad thing I guess.  It just makes my head hurty


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who is Williams? Oooh, I'd like to see that.
> 
> How are you feeling?



A guy called Robin Sebastian - who is very, very good. We met him afterwards as well while hanging, in a dodgy way, round the stage door  Actually we were waiting for the guy who plays Kenneth Horne as I was at college with him in another lifetime!

Sadly I think this is the last week of the tour but they are hoping to revive it and it is deffo worth looking out for.

I'm alright - in that kind of state when I am not really ill enough to stay at home but not really well either


----------



## prunus (Oct 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Cheers re benefits bollocks prunus, but what's up with you?
> 
> Good luck NVP!
> 
> ...



Just sitting in my own personal stormcloud at the moment  It will pass.

It's good that you hate doing the financial crap.  Hating doing the financial crap is one of the major characteristics of being a decent well-rounded human being.  The two other major types being: those who enjoy completing sodding annual accounts and tax returns and the like, who are actually to be encouraged if you can get them to do yours, although best avoided in the pub, and, lowest of the low, those who create the tax and accounting returns systems and rules in the first place, who are to be abhorred.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

prunus said:


> Just sitting in my own personal stormcloud at the moment  It will pass.
> 
> It's good that you hate doing the financial crap.  Hating doing the financial crap is one of the major characteristics of being a decent well-rounded human being.  The two other major types being: those who enjoy completing sodding annual accounts and tax returns and the like, who are actually to be encouraged if you can get them to do yours, although best avoided in the pub, and, lowest of the low, those who create the tax and accounting returns systems and rules in the first place, who are to be abhorred.



Reply to my PM - that'll cheer you up


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2009)

prunus said:


> Just sitting in my own personal stormcloud at the moment  It will pass.
> 
> It's good that you hate doing the financial crap.  Hating doing the financial crap is one of the major characteristics of being a decent well-rounded human being.  The two other major types being: those who enjoy completing sodding annual accounts and tax returns and the like, who are actually to be encouraged if you can get them to do yours, although best avoided in the pub, and, lowest of the low, those who create the tax and accounting returns systems and rules in the first place, who are to be abhorred.



Eat something nice - that works for me every time 

Oo, ta - I knew I was normal after all!


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It was supposed to  be riffing on you having orange Doritos fingers but the moment has passed



It touches me as tenderly as the day you posted it my sweet


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 21, 2009)

Morning all.

I'm trying to re-design our office to get an extra couple of desks in while keeping my current space or getting a better one so I can't be spied on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'm trying to re-design our office to get an extra couple of desks in while keeping my current space or getting a better one so I can't be spied on



Yes mate  Design yourself into a corner, in a good way


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 21, 2009)

That's the plan, but I'm trying to keep my window seat too.  Need to make it look less obvious that I've given myself the best space and designed the rest of the office around me though


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeh, cos no one will suspect your cunning plan at ALL will they? 


Fuck.Ing.Star.Ving.

Spud is a-cooking int microwave as I type.  I have baked beans with dried chilli flakes in em too.  What's the betting I spill bean juice on my lovely suit?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 21, 2009)

It worked when we moved here 3 years ago, but things have gradually changed since then so I need to re-position myself 

I did consider swapping myself with the MD, but that might have been taking the piss a bit much


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh it's 12pm on my day off and I have done loads already...including dragging my way through a letter of complaint. Days off rock the drag.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, cos no one will suspect your cunning plan at ALL will they?
> 
> 
> Fuck.Ing.Star.Ving.
> ...



Sounds nice apart from the spillage soj.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Sounds nice apart from the spillage soj.



No spillage!   I also took the precaution of covering myself with paper towels.  This is a _really_ nice suit, and I have a viewing this affy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

I am gonna eat some sausages...day off food rocks.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No spillage!   I also took the precaution of covering myself with paper towels.  This is a _really_ nice suit, and I have a viewing this affy



Well done and good luck for this arvo.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Well done and good luck for this arvo.



Ta chuck   He's rearranged 3 times already, so am not holding out a huge amount of hope he'll actually make it this time


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Ta for that m'dear. It sort of worked. Although they didn't offer me a job there and then, they showed me the sort of stuff they have coming in on a daily basis and, with all the foresight of something extremely dim I jacked my current shite job in on the strength of that. 

I'm a muppet but I couldn't give a fuck. I'm having a beer if anyone fancies one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Please! 

Feels good to be free and tipsy enough not to worry about it


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

*clink!*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

It's my day off ...shall I have a day off nap?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> It's my day off ...*shall I have a day off nap*?



Yes!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2009)

Ooo well - sort of congrats I guess NVP 

Enjoy the beer.  I'm not jealous at ALL, no sirree.  I am blissed out trying to register for VAT online.  It's great...really, no REALLY


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

NVP said:


> Ta for that m'dear. It sort of worked. Although they didn't offer me a job there and then, they showed me the sort of stuff they have coming in on a daily basis and, with all the foresight of something extremely dim I jacked my current shite job in on the strength of that.
> 
> I'm a muppet but I couldn't give a fuck. I'm having a beer if anyone fancies one.



Brave move...I salute you!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2009)

Must. Not. Sleep. At. Work!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

I am going to print off these Brought Forward cover sheets then I'm going for a fag then I'm going to kick back and write my pub quiz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Wait - no, I'm going to go for a fag then print the cover sheets as I can collect them on the way back from the Follow Me printer


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can take a 'doctor's appointment' or something
> 
> OK I will give him a buzz later - remind me!



Reminder!


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Brave move...I salute you!



Brave / Stupid. It's a fine line. 

Right now the feeling of relief at not having to walk into that morgue of an office is more than compensating.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> Reminder!



Oh, you're _good_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

cesare said:


> Reminder!



Meeting with Chris at 9am on Monday 

Thank you!


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Meeting with Chris at 9am on Monday
> 
> Thank you!



Wahey! Good luck!


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> walk the line between the odd jokey yet relevant bit that comes off as elegant and funny, and the dread overdone clever-clever bollocks that makes the reader think 'this geezer is about to disappear up his own arse'



Haven't you learnt anything from the lyrics of belle & sebastian.

_"When will you realise, that it doesn't pay, to be smarter than teachers..."_


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Meeting with Chris at 9am on Monday
> 
> Thank you!


New job potential?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Feel like I've left it a bit late but I didn't have my bosses diary to refer to to pick a good time to sneak off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> New job potential?



Yes!


----------



## cesare (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Feel like I've left it a bit late but I didn't have my bosses diary to refer to to pick a good time to sneak off



They only put the notice in the window last Friday - yesterday Paul said that they'd already had four people interested.


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice one... lots of good things happening on this thread today.

You pissed yet NVP?


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

Nah, gotta watch the pennies now.

I have got a _whole wall_ of beer to go at, mind.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Pic!

I put my recycling out yesterday - bag wqas full to the brim, could hardly tie it closed, and it barely weighed anything at all


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

Camera's up the spout, sorry.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Meeting with Chris at 9am on Monday
> 
> Thank you!



 Good luck!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Meeting with Chris at 9am on Monday
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2009)

I have actually just done some work!!!

Time for a beer methinks


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 21, 2009)

It's my day off today. 

Meant to be meeting a mate for a couple of pints in a while but his phone is off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2009)

Mr. QofG's has just confessed that he grabbed what he thought was his box of sandwiches from the fridge this morning but it tuned out to be our cheese box containing half a wedge of old parmesan and a bit of blue cheese which had been on special offer at Sainsbury's a week ago.

So he has had some carrot sticks and a nana for his lunch. He is now demanding cake to make up for it!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> It's my day off today.
> 
> :



Yay!!! It's my day off too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has just confessed that he grabbed what he thought was his box of sandwiches from the fridge this morning but it tuned out to be our cheese box containing half a wedge of old parmesan and a bit of blue cheese which had been on special offer at Sainsbury's a week ago.
> 
> So he has had some carrot sticks and a nana for his lunch. He is now demanding cake to make up for it!


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Yay!!! It's my day off too.



Days off are pure win.  Plus I have a later start tomorrow cos my lecturer is still ill.

How are you spending your day?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Tar, just want to say it's nice to have you in the Dragging thread


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 21, 2009)

Why thank you - it's nice to be here. 

My days don't really drag much though cos I'm quite happy just now, but I still like to post in here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, we're happy too, honest we are


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Days off are pure win.  Plus I have a later start tomorrow cos my lecturer is still ill.
> 
> How are you spending your day?



 Ah well since you ask:

Got up at 6.30am, did some yoga, had coffee, washed dressed etc.

Photographed then cleaned the community blackboard.

Went to the shops, did some washing, wrote a complaint letter.
Checked 3 different email accounts (including work) and responded to pending stuff.

Called neighbour, measured glass for shelves, visited the community centre and then went to glass shop to get a quote for cutting glass.

Called another neighbour, gave neighbour glass, invited other neighbour to view remaining glass and talked about all things community.

Ate some sausages, watered my plants, considered a nap, read and updated facebook etc....

Have had two large glasses of dark rum, cleaned all the floors in the house, restrung my new guitar and practised playing Jolene ( ).

In between all of that I have posted on different threads on urban...it has been a productive day... 


Thanks for asking!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2009)

AAARRGHHHHHHHH

FUCKING vat registration online STILL not completed...been timed out, it's asking dumbarse cunting questions that I have to ask boss about (who's in america so waiting around for replies) blah blah shiting blah

not even opened the fucking post yet

still - viewing turned up, and said he is very interested!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Rum?!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Why thank you - it's nice to be here.
> 
> My days don't really drag much though cos I'm quite happy just now, but I still like to post in here.



The concept of drag is relative, my days don't really drag but I can find a drag in each day IYSWIM


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Rum?!



I like it straight up and strong stella, can't lie.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> still - viewing turned up, and said he is very interested!!



Yay!!!


If he backs out give us his details...we'll sort him out ...allegedly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I like it straight up and strong stella, can't lie.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> If he backs out give us his details...we'll sort him out ...allegedly



I gave him my bestest winning smiles, and I look fanTAStic darling.  He'd better fucking not


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2009)

My dad's a big fan of Woods Navy Rum as it goes Ru

what do you drink?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2009)

oh look it's nearly 5pm  but I have a meeting starting at 6.30  so I'll be here til 9  but it's my LAST meeting here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I gave him my bestest winning smiles, and I look fanTAStic darling.  He'd better fucking not



Soj...maybe he wanted to bone you but may withdraw..

Did I just type that?


You know what I meant..


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

_Ever_, marty?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh what a good day!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Soj is on a promise
Ru is drunk
NVP is free
Marty is moving on up
I have a prospect
Tar is quite sweet
Badgers is suffering like a bastard

IT IS A GOOD DAY!


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh what a good day!



Yeah, I was just thinking that.

For Lo! It was written in the stars and shit, I expect.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Soj...maybe he wanted to bone you but may withdraw..
> 
> Did I just type that?
> 
> ...



I bloody HOPE he wanted to bone me - it all helps m'dear! I am a shameless flirt to get what I want!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soj is on a promise
> *Ru is drunk*
> NVP is free
> Marty is moving on up
> ...



 No I is jhohs;oi am not..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Hahha


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I bloody HOPE he wanted to bone me - it all helps m'dear! I am a shameless flirt to get what I want!


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I bloody HOPE he wanted to bone me - it all helps m'dear! I am a shameless flirt to get what I want!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 21, 2009)

Right, I'm off.

*None of you fuck up by tomorrow, yeah?*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahha


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Right, I'm off.
> 
> *None of you fuck up by tomorrow, yeah?*



Tomorrow?


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

Fortunately, when you work in social housing you're not expected to fuck the people that turn up for a viewing.

Marty may think otherwise.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

* Wonders if tar regrets asking what she has done today*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, and I have a tenants meeting at 6pm....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> My dad's a big fan of Woods Navy Rum as it goes Ru
> 
> what do you drink?



Any Caribbean, decent quality...


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh, and I have a tenants meeting at 6pm....



I have a _tennents _meeting at 6pm! 



Is what a sad bastard alcoholic with no sense of real humour would say in response to your post


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

Yetman said:


> *Is what a sad bastard alcoholic with no sense of real humour would say in response to your post :*)



Don't beat yourself up...I had to edit for bad spelling before posting.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2009)

NVP said:


> _Ever_, marty?



There will be other evening meetings, just not these evening meetings.  Still hoping for a parking space outside my house for the skip
 on Friday, will update later.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2009)

Having a pre meeting pint at Aussie bar on finchley rd


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

Evening meetings were my most detested part of working in housing. I detested lots of it, in fairness, but still working at 11.30 to attend Streatham Neighbourhood Forum was a particular low point.


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to do the pre meeting pint thing too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2009)

NVP said:


> * Neighbourhood Forum* was a particular low point.



Is what my meeting is tonight. I am a resident.


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

Streatham?  The local office still as awful as ever?


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

She's not replied. Meeting's probably got another hour and a half to go yet.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2009)

*skip update*

car is now parked one door away, best I can do I think, score!!!


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd been fretting, marty, tbh.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'd been fretting, marty, tbh.



i think your prayers helped


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2009)

*late skip news*

popped outside, and glory be to the highest, a spot OUTSIDE my house, the parking gods have smiled on me, backed it up 20 yards, it is now in a PERFECT postion for the skip on friday, new kitchen is go go go


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 22, 2009)

That's great MArty! 

I am shattered after last night's LMF meeting. There is so much bad feeling in the room from other tenants. I find it exhausting. 

In other news, I am up and drinking coffee.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

nomming leftovrs


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 22, 2009)

2nd coffee....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> nomming leftovrs


To-day we have nomming of leftovers. Yesterday,
We had daily cleaning. And to-morrow morning,
We shall have what to do after firing. But to-day,
To-day we have nomming of leftovers. Japonica
Glistens like coral in all of the neighboring gardens,
          And to-day we have nomming of leftovers.

This is the lower sling swivel. And this
Is the upper sling swivel, whose use you will see,
When you are given your slings. And this is the piling swivel,
Which in your case you have not got. The branches
Hold in the gardens their silent, eloquent gestures,
          Which in our case we have not got.

This is the safety-catch, which is always released
With an easy flick of the thumb. And please do not let me
See anyone using his finger. You can do it quite easy
If you have any strength in your thumb. The blossoms
Are fragile and motionless, never letting anyone see
          Any of them using their finger.

And this you can see is the bolt. The purpose of this
Is to open the breech, as you see. We can slide it
Rapidly backwards and forwards: we call this
Easing the spring. And rapidly backwards and forwards
The early bees are assaulting and fumbling the flowers:
          They call it easing the Spring.

They call it easing the Spring: it is perfectly easy
If you have any strength in your thumb: like the bolt,
And the breech, and the cocking-piece, and the point of balance,
Which in our case we have not got; and the almond-blossom
Silent in all of the gardens and the bees going backwards and forwards,
          For to-day we have nomming of leftovers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> popped outside, and glory be to the highest, a spot OUTSIDE my house, the parking gods have smiled on me, backed it up 20 yards, it is now in a PERFECT postion for the skip on friday, new kitchen is go go go



you have a gogo kitchen?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 22, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you have a gogo kitchen?



You mean a gogogo?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> To-day we have nomming of leftovers. Yesterday,
> We had daily cleaning. And to-morrow morning,
> We shall have what to do after firing. But to-day,
> To-day we have nomming of leftovers. Japonica
> ...



Thank you for bothering


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You mean a gogogo?








gogogo






gogo


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thank you for bothering


i hope you noticed that "tomorrow we shall have what to do after firing".


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope you noticed that "tomorrow we shall have what to do after firing".



Shooting people?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shooting people?








have fun at work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> have fun at work



Tell me what you mean then


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you have a gogo kitchen?



go go go


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

Put yer strides on Vladim, you need to get grouting


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Put yer strides on Vladim, you need to get grouting



  <cracks whip>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

*drives into a pile of boxes*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2009)

Hel-lo! What have I missed, eh, eh


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry guv, we've got a job on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> sorry guv, we've got a job on



 I just lol'd like fer real


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2009)

hello fellow knobjobs

I hate work, have I ever mentioned that?

Food time now.  This will cheer me up


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! SHITHEAD knowitall but in fact know absolutely fuck all secretary is, right now, mouthing off *in reception* and advocating for the for the fucking BNP and I can't do anything about it because of shitty office politics - ie the person who told me would easily be identified as the grass if I kicked off about it and she doesn't want to invoke the wrath of this fucking stupid racist cow.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2009)

Why don't you just go down to reception and loiter?


----------



## prunus (Oct 22, 2009)

Easy, wander through with a copy of the Guardian open on the article about Griffin on the box, and comment summat like 'ridiculous that the BNP should be allowed on telly' - kick off from there.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2009)

I just said to the one who told me "mention that spouting that sort of shit would get you in a world of trouble if overheard by the wrong people" so that ought to shut her up.  She's one of those people that getting in a ruck with is just painful because she's such a fucking shouty dickhead.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Easy, wander through with a copy of the Guardian open on the article about Griffin on the box, and comment summat like 'ridiculous that the BNP should be allowed on telly' - kick off from there.



I've actually been waiting all week to see it though...I do quite often leave the Guardian lying about in my office though and I've cunted off the BNP regularly so everyone knows where I'm at on the issue.


----------



## prunus (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2009)

Literally murder her, you reckon?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 22, 2009)

Impromptu ice-axe lobotomy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Literally murder her, you reckon?



I'll stab her. In the face. Twice. I am in a fucking foul mood roday and could do with taking it out on someone


----------



## Yetman (Oct 22, 2009)

Offer her an ice pick as a way to break the ice


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Tar is quite sweet



Right.

That's it.

If one more person calls me "sweet" i'm fucking flouncing, and I won't be back. 



Rutita1 said:


> * Wonders if tar regrets asking what she has done today*



 No, not at all.  I particularly liked the bit about playing jolene on the guitar.  If we lived closer I could jam with you.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, I just grassed her up anyway "off the record".


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Well, I just grassed her up anyway "off the record".


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

Am busy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am busy



That is very unfair

We are really quiet - little post and hardly any phone calls.

At the moment both my colleagues are eating very smelly food which is making me want to PIG OUT!!! And not on prunes and nuts


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh dear... my boss just said if things don't pick up within a month we'll have to discuss ending my role...

Arses...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh shit 

What do you do? Sell stuff?


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh shit
> 
> What do you do? Sell stuff?



Public sector press officer (private agency providing support to public services - yes I know this will be unpopular on Urban)... there are about 200 people going for every job at the moment so I'm going to have to batton down the hatches and prepare for possible time on the dole  shit shit shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

Start looking now!


If you can stand it.


Which you probably can't.


I couldn't.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Start looking now!



Yep am firing two applications off as we speak... am going to spend the next month applying for everything.

Thing is, I've been applying for jobs all over the place all year and none have come to an offer.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Yep am firing two applications off as we speak... am going to spend the next month applying for everything.
> 
> Thing is, I've been applying for jobs all over the place all year and none have come to an offer.



(((ovaltina))) 

Hope it all works out okay


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2009)

Harsh, ovaltina. Good luck.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2009)

We have just had a fire drill. How very exciting!! NOT


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 22, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((ovaltina)))
> 
> Hope it all works out okay





cesare said:


> Harsh, ovaltina. Good luck.



Cheers... to be fair, it's been very very very quiet and I can't carry on sitting around all the time and expecting to be paid for it.

Today I spent most of the time looking at random stuff on Wikipedia and watched an old documentary about General Motors' involvement in the destruction of urban mass transit in the USA.

If I were my boss I'd make me redundant too!


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2009)

I had a mock assessment for my sociology class last week.  Similiar to what the end of year exam will be like.

I got practically full marks, I only dropped one point out of about 36 or something.

And my lecturers comment at the end was "Really excellent work tar, an easy pass.  Well done!"

I'm going to fucking ace this course!


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2009)

You're a real sweetie, tar.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2009)

You've practically pwned it Tar! Good show, that man.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2009)

Damn you!

e2a: that was at NVP (the fucking wanker! )


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers Comrade DotC.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

Bless tho


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2009)

I am genuinely glad you're doing something you're into, tar. I remember what your posts were like a while back and it's like listening to a different bloke.

And you're so sweet with it.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2009)

NVP said:


> I am genuinely glad you're doing something you're into, tar. I remember what your posts were like a while back and it's like listening to a different bloke.
> 
> And you're so sweet with it.



I miss the old me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

NVP said:


> And you're so sweet with it.



Heeheehee! 

Fuck off Tar - you were a repeating yourself lost little fing weren't you? Now you're all sorted


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rehabilitation is merely surrender of the self.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Oh dear... my boss just said if things don't pick up within a month we'll have to discuss ending my role...
> 
> Arses...



Fuck - yet another one

Real sorry to hear that, and sending you some good luck vibes for new jobs

I bumped into my best mate yesterday - she's getting made redundant in December, she's worked for the same guy for 25 years.  This recession is one vicious bastard - I've only known it this bad in the early 80s


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Rehabilitation is merely surrender of the self.



to better things, right?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, of course.  I was only joking with that comment! 

I did used to feel that way though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Yeah, of course.  I was only joking with that comment!
> 
> I did used to feel that way though.



 sweet little tarry warry *ruffles barnet*


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 22, 2009)

I hate to sound all chirpy on the 'drag' thread, but I've had a really good day. Constructive meeting this morning; teaching this afternoon went very well indeed - we've a great group this year - and I've just heard that a former colleague and good friend of mine has (finally!) had her baby and is doing well.   

Now, if only Access hadn't scrambled part of my database, leaving me with a thousand-odd records to check by tomorrow morning, I could sit back and relax!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey, chirpy is welcomed here!  makes a refreshing change


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Hey, chirpy is welcomed here!  makes a refreshing change



Give it another hour of laboriously checking figures line by line and I'll no doubt be a fair bit less chirpy!


----------



## prunus (Oct 22, 2009)

Why are all the other people in this office such odious little twerps?


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Real sorry to hear that, and sending you some good luck vibes for new jobs



Thanks, it's a nightmare isn't it. I haven't been unemployed since 1996 but I reckon it's inevitable now. I need to sort my debts out first and then get on payment plans when I'm out of work. Sort of wishing I hadn't just gone to San Francisco now 

Anyway, I'm going to spend whatever time I've got left here firing off job applications. Will talk to the union tomorrow about negotiating a redundancy package.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2009)

oh, ma came back early from work and caught me wanking to spanking porn at about 1.

Nothing was said by either of us. She went upstairs to the bog and I frantically did my flies up and shut down the vile filth. Fuck my life.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 22, 2009)

lol


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Thanks, it's a nightmare isn't it. I haven't been unemployed since 1996 but I reckon it's inevitable now. I need to sort my debts out first and then get on payment plans when I'm out of work.



Sure is 

Yep, time to get your shit together.  Get a budget sorted out, know how much your outgoings are, cut back NOW, dig out mortgage protection policy if you have one, find out the best jobsites for your area, put together a list of useful contacts (if you have any), all that sort of thing.

It really helps psychologically to make your plans I find.  I planned for everything, right down to the possibility of losing my house.  Still doing it!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> oh, ma came back early from work and caught me wanking to spanking porn at about 1.
> 
> Nothing was said by either of us. She went upstairs to the bog and I frantically did my flies up and shut down the vile filth. Fuck my life.



you KNOB!  fancy wanking in an unprotected area!   deserve it mate


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> oh, ma came back early from work and caught me wanking to spanking porn at about 1.
> 
> Nothing was said by either of us. She went upstairs to the bog and I frantically did my flies up and shut down the vile filth. Fuck my life.





Ta for sharing that with us.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> oh, ma came back early from work and caught me wanking to spanking porn at about 1.
> 
> Nothing was said by either of us. She went upstairs to the bog and I frantically did my flies up and shut down the vile filth. Fuck my life.



Oh dear.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2009)

The fact that it was spanking porn makes it a lot funnier imo.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 22, 2009)

The fact he was wearing his mums pants on his head and there was a half brown half orange carrot on the floor makes it even funnier 


But thats probably not true. Probably


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2009)

NVP said:


> The fact that it was spanking porn makes it a lot funnier imo.



I've been caught bashing it out a few times, so it deffo is the flavour of vile filth that I was watching that makes it all the worse.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> oh, ma came back early from work and caught me wanking to spanking porn at about 1.
> 
> Nothing was said by either of us. She went upstairs to the bog and I frantically did my flies up and shut down the vile filth. Fuck my life.





Did she walk in just as you were hitting the vinegar stroke?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2009)

No, thank god, I was still 'tuning up' the pink piccolo. We literally exchanged no words for about an hour till the mutual embarrassment had shuffled out of the room like the big embarrassing elephant it was.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> No, thank god, I was still *'tuning up' the pink piccolo.* We literally exchanged no words for about an hour till the mutual embarrassment had shuffled out of the room like the big embarrassing elephant it was.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2009)

I think you should link to the filth in question to fully expunge your guilt, Dotty. 

Absolution can be yours, my child.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2009)

Not a chance


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Went out last night, had zero idea which day/way was up this morning. At least the man allows me a dress down Friday. Bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuurgh *makes face*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

And I appear to have got up an hour earlier than usual


----------



## Sadken (Oct 23, 2009)

Catching flight with wankiest 6th form class EVER. One girl is reading the fucking daily telegraph! At,like,17 or so! And they all seem to be drama students!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Catching flight with wankiest 6th form class EVER. One girl is reading the fucking daily telegraph! At,like,17 or so! And they all seem to be drama students!



Are they all posh and braying?

I once got on a flight and the attendent said 'Would you like a paper?' and handed me an Express.  I was terribly hungover and just said, really loudly, 'That's not a paper!'


----------



## Sadken (Oct 23, 2009)

Every last one of them! Getting on now...





5t3IIa said:


> Are they all posh and braying?
> 
> I once got on a flight and the attendent said 'Would you like a paper?' and handed me an Express.  I was terribly hungover and just said, really loudly, 'That's not a paper!'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Have a great time!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

up early, the arrival of the skip is imminent 

plus

LAST day in this job


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Woohoo!

Pics please


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 23, 2009)

Waiting for dayshift. I have an appointment with my bed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Morning matey


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Pics please



there will be before and after pics


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

Just woke up!!!!!


I predict being an hour late to work...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Oops! And you've been so good all week. It's hard to keep it up for 5 whole days innit?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

<waits for skip >


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oops! And you've been so good all week. It's hard to keep it up for 5 whole days innit?



I feel all out of kilter...who am I? I am usually awake at 6:30am without the alarm.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> <waits for skip > j



Big day!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Wearing jeans!


----------



## prunus (Oct 23, 2009)

I have had enough for this week, so balls to going to work today.

Going to dig some holes in the sunshine instead.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

prunus said:


> I have had enough for this week, so balls to going to work today.
> 
> Going to dig some holes in the sunshine instead.




Oh yes! Pics!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 23, 2009)

Morning all.  Quite tried this morning, luckily there's not many in so I should get away with not doing much today


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

*FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Bee _knows_


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 23, 2009)

77 mins late for work this morning 

Fuck it. What are they going to do? Sack me?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

morrrrrning fellow losers 

thank christ it's friday

piffpaffy cough has turned into full blooded chest infection - my, I am hawking up some impressive specimens.  

g'luck with the kitchen marty


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

50 minutes late today....not back actually considering I am usually 25 mins late..


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

oooh soj, you'll want to know - devlin love isn't touring!


----------



## prunus (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh yes! Pics!



I decided to have a long hot soak in the bath as an aperitif in the end so no pics of digging yet I'm afraid.

Looks like a lovely day out there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> morrrrrning fellow losers
> 
> thank christ it's friday
> 
> ...



What I have, right, is some Tyrozets for my coff. Mine's a drier last-blast-of-a-cold type affair. They are def helping


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

Mornin' - I have already had 5 chocolates today. Huzzah!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

prunus said:


> I decided to have a long hot soak in the bath as an aperitif in the end so no pics of digging yet I'm afraid.
> 
> Looks like a lovely day out there.



Pics of bath? lol


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

Good luck with the kitchen, marty.

New agency I'm with seem on the ball. They've got me a week's work starting next Wednesday. So I can not fret about cash over the weekend and buy a nice bottle of wine for tonight and stuff. 

Jacking that job in may well turn to be not quite as rash a move as it seems.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh soj, you'll want to know - devlin love isn't touring!



my eyes just went that big then!

why not?!!!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What I have, right, is some Tyrozets for my coff. Mine's a drier last-blast-of-a-cold type affair. They are def helping



I have weed for my cough. No shit - during smoking and for some hours afterwards, it opens up the airways. 

It's only at 6 in the morning my chest clogs up


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> New agency I'm with seem on the ball. They've got me a week's work starting next Wednesday. So I can not fret about cash over the weekend and buy a nice bottle of wine for tonight and stuff.
> 
> Jacking that job in may well turn to be not quite as rash a move as it seems.



  nice one

so what's the new job then?


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh just a data input monkey.

Funny thing is it's working for the same organisation I've just fucked off (but different department) and it's for more money.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> my eyes just went that big then!
> 
> why not?!!!


my face did this last night 

she's on maternity leave, they've got someone else in for the tour though: http://www.alabama3.co.uk/en/news_articles/aurora


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I know who you mean and I bet I know why sojourner likes her.


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

Me and han were both quite taken with her at Endorse-It.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

That's good news NVP.

 not just that! She's got an amazing voice!


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, great voice. That an' all.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

So how does she compare, Bee - singing-wise?

Of course it's only Devlin's voice I'm interested in NVP.  I do have some integrity you know.




















Yeh riiiiiight


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Oh just a data input monkey.
> 
> Funny thing is it's working for the same organisation I've just fucked off (but different department) and it's for more money.



A minimal stress job then hopefully

Must say, although there is some stress with the job I'm doing now (most notably tenants leaving in droves ), it's really fucking nice not being mithered by 5+ staff, and being called all hours of the day and night


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

I dunno soj, I'm not going until 10 November... I'll have a google for her


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2009)

IT class this morning - piss easy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

Tune ain't my cuppa, but she's got a good voice: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=158102907


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I dunno soj, I'm not going until 10 November... I'll have a google for her



You'll have to pm me too and let me know after the gig - we're only going on 20th November


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> A minimal stress job then hopefully



I'd hope so, yeah. It's only for a week anyhow. It's nice not to be worrying about money again.

Hear what you're saying about being a manager, too. I've always avoided it like the plague - nearest I ever got was managing contractors. That was hassle enough tbh.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

Am hungry...gonna have lunch now...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

I had to leave before the skip  but it has arrived, and the old kitchen is filling it up, our living room is full of stuff, materials, the fridge, the washing machine

to save space for the skip, they put all the old cupboards out on the STREET, oh the shame


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I had to leave before the skip  but it has arrived, and the old kitchen is filling it up, our living room is full of stuff, materials, the fridge, the washing machine
> 
> to save space for the skip, they put all the old cupboards out on the STREET, oh the shame



But soon you will have a nice new kitchen which will put the neighbours to shame


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Pics god-fucking-dammit


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pics god-fucking-dammit



I'm at work !!!  (lastdaybytheway ) put something up later innit


----------



## cesare (Oct 23, 2009)

You've got a busy funpacked day today marty!


----------



## Madusa (Oct 23, 2009)

day off today. wooo!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> You've got a busy funpacked day today marty!



work, drinks, home to building site (and a bit drunk) then have to be up real early tomorrow as I'm meeting my mum at Paddington station, and about 8.30, have to go to a rememberance mass with her, so I'll be all suited and booted, had to buy a shirt today as a lot of my shirts are in a wardrobe that I can't reach  as the room is full of stuff, moved there to make room for the new kitchen stuff that is being delivered atthe moment, so I bought a shirt on the way into work this morning  and socks and pants, because our washing machine is out of action for about a week


----------



## cesare (Oct 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> work, drinks, home to building site (and a bit drunk) then have to be up real early tomorrow as I'm meeting my mum at Paddington station, and about 8.30, have to go to a rememberance mass with her, so I'll be all suited and booted, had to buy a shirt today as a lot of my shirts are in a wardrobe that I can't reach  as the room is full of stuff, moved there to make room for the new kitchen stuff that is being delivered atthe moment, so I bought a shirt on the way into work this morning  and socks and pants, because our washing machine is out of action for about a week



Blimey!

You'll need another weekend to recover!


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

That's not too bad, marty. I've had to buy shirts before simply because I couldn't be arsed to wash the ones I've got.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 23, 2009)

Still doing database editing.  Bored.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Writing pub quiz


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

Agency have been on the blower. They've got me half a day's work stuffing envelopes in a college.

This news actually made me happy, such are my levels of ambition these days.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 23, 2009)

Now a bit less bored, having taken a break to flirt with an old colleague of mine on facebook.  I used to fancy him something chronic and still think he's lovely. He's straight, though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 23, 2009)

The current hot topic in the office is building regulations in relation to the office toilet facilities.  Riveting stuff


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have completed my IT module 5 weeks early - meaning that I now have friday mornings free.  It's been changed to "study time" on the timetable but I don't have to actually come in to college or anything.  Awesome.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I have completed my IT module 5 weeks early - meaning that I now have friday mornings free.  It's been changed to "study time" on the timetable but I don't have to actually come in to college or anything.  Awesome.



Clever!


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2009)

Tbf it was really easy.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

The bank's closed, I can't pay in my last cheque,  I'll post instead


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh bollocks to this

Just had some fucking ex-tenant bouncer guy giving me down the banks about his lost deposit.  Tried to explain about him going to the creditors meeting, and the form to fill in, but apparently this isn't good enough, because he's going to kick off.  And he's thrown all that stuff away, and he didn't have time to go to the meeting, and how fucking dare I ask him to settle his outstanding bill for stuff that he's used



twat

gonna look for another job, fuck it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

DOn't let that wazzock get you down soj. He's a fool.


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> DOn't let that wazzock get you down soj. He's a fool.



This.



sojourner said:


> Oh
> 
> gonna look for another job, fuck it



But sometimes this isn't a bad thing, either.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> DOn't let that wazzock get you down soj. He's a fool.



I know, he's a fucking idiot.  Still fucking upset me though.



NVP said:


> But sometimes this isn't a bad thing, either.



I know.  I'm constantly waiting for the axe to fall again with this job.  It's a matter of time before new boss turns round and says he can't carry on...even though he's committed for 12 months, if he can't pay the bills he can't do it.

fucking recession.

I demand booze!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

*raises fist in solidarity*

Booze!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

Hear hear to booze! I think a large, very large, glass of red wine later


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

it's cheering me up just thinking of how warm and cosy I'm gonna feel with a bottle of red inside me 

Soup for tea too 

Wine, soup, crusty bread, mint tea...and trying to keep my eyes open for Corrie.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hear hear to booze! I think a large, very large, glass of red wine later



One of my bessie mates has a glass so large you can fit half a bottle in it


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

I concur with the calls for booze.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> gonna look for another job, fuck it



do it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

God, I'm so tired and hungry


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

pissed off and bored here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> pissed off and bored here.



Same here. I just want to home but got to go out for a chuffing birthday meal for someone at work 

Roll on 8.00pm when I can go home and, hopefully, the weekend will start!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

and I was struggling with the thought of another 2 hours.... feel for your QoG


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> and I was struggling with the thought of another 2 hours.... feel for your QoG



I would kind of like to drink my way through the meal but as a glass of wine is a fiver, we are paying for the birthday boy as well as ourselves and I am a bit brassic I am not sure I can


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

Won't bottles work out cheaper?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

I've said this before and I'll say it again: how can it _possibly_ only be 3.19pm?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

Time slows down in offices after 1pm, it's a fact.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

1.5 hours to go...Happy time...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Won't bottles work out cheaper?



Yes - but the birthday boy doesn't really drink and neither do two of the other people going. So much as I would enjoy getting though a bottle I'd probably have to pay for it all myself


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

I just spent £45 in Clinique like a big girlie. Got lip gloss, eyeliner and foundation. Then I went to Boots to get some 'iron' coloured nail varnish and a wrap but the queue was too long so I left.

:yawns:


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

Did you get any freebies stella?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Did you get any freebies stella?



No  I should have done, shouldn't I? It was in House of Fraser and there's a sale on so maybe it's not freebie time, tho my stuff wasn't on sale.

I put the 'long lasting' lip gloss on then nommed a croissant and swigged some hot chocolate and the gloss is gone


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

Stella was robbed...like a big girlie.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No  I should have done, shouldn't I? It was in House of Fraser and there's a sale on so maybe it's not freebie time, tho my stuff wasn't on sale.
> 
> I put the 'long lasting' lip gloss on then nommed a croissant and swigged some hot chocolate and the gloss is gone




Take it back and say it doesn't work 

I have asked my Mum for some make-up for Christmas. Hope she doesn't get me a load of old persons lavendar blue eye shadow and pink lipstick....actually I'd probably wear that so I hope she does!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

90 mins left here, FOREVER!

having some wine shortly


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I put the 'long lasting' lip gloss on then nommed a croissant and swigged some hot chocolate and the gloss is gone


That is a bit rubbish


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 90 mins left here, FOREVER!



Good feeling that, innit.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Good feeling that, innit.



excellent, my assistant is taking over temporarily, which is good for her as she'll get more wedge and she deserves it (she's way more organised than me tbf)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Take it back and say it doesn't work
> 
> I have asked my Mum for some make-up for Christmas. Hope she doesn't get me a load of old persons lavendar blue eye shadow and pink lipstick....actually I'd probably wear that so I hope she does!



Me and my mummy have an understanding. We go out Xmas shopping together and one of us will stand near something we like and go "Oh. What a nice thing. I like that thing. Isn't it a nice thing? I'm going over here now." and it all sort of works out without receipts having to be exchanged as well as pressies


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

What's the new job, marty?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *90 mins left here, FOREVER!*
> 
> having some wine shortly



WOW, good moment!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> What's the new job, marty?



in housing again, for a local authority this time, going from with a full-time workforce of 3, to somewhere with a workforce of several thousand, it'll be like starting at big school all over again


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

Good stuff. You still doing TMO's and the like?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Me and my mummy have an understanding. We go out Xmas shopping together and one of us will stand near something we like and go "Oh. What a nice thing. I like that thing. Isn't it a nice thing? I'm going over here now." and it all sort of works out without receipts having to be exchanged as well as pressies



I do that with Mr.QofG's


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I do that with Mr.QofG's



That, and a long list of books to choose from 

It's 15.48pm! at last!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

Ooo marty - exciiiting

Hope it all goes swingingly in the new job

You're much braver than me - I fucking hate having to apply for jobs.  

In other news, I have done and printed and sorted all the phone bills, so am having a break with a coffee and some 'milk chocolate oaties', which are hob-nobs-for-povs


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 90 mins left here, FOREVER!
> 
> having some wine shortly


oooh, that came round quick


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Good stuff. You still doing TMO's and the like?



I'm going from a CO-OP to an EMB, I have worked for a TMO in the past like 


housing geek ahoy!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

I have some chocolate! But it's wrapped around coffee beans and I am such a caffiene sensitive baby that if I eat them I'll be tossing and turning all night 

HOW IS THIS _FAIR?_


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

Suck them and spit out the beans?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh _Bee_ 


Wait no: if I get them out I might have to share them  I'll have them for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Suck them and spit out the beans?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

Desperate times...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Suck them and spit out the beans?





5t3IIa said:


> Oh _Bee_
> 
> 
> Wait no: if I get them out I might have to share them  I'll have them for breakfast tomorrow



No, no need to share them.  I would have thought by now you'd have mastered the art of covert toffee- eating!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm actually _scared_ of caffiene tbh  They can wait. 

I might get a hot chocolate from the vending machine tho - anyone want anything? They have vanilla redbush tea


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

Just started a game of scrabble...trying to keep busy for the last hour..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm actually _scared_ of caffiene tbh  They can wait.
> 
> I might get a hot chocolate from the vending machine tho - anyone want anything? They have vanilla redbush tea



I wish they wouldn't call it redbush, it always puts a certain image in my mind


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I wish they wouldn't call it redbush, it always puts a certain image in my mind



A pubescent Bonnie Tyler?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A pubescent Bonnie Tyler?



yup - *shivers*


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

What's wrong with Bonnie Tyler like?

Anyway she wasn't proper red.  Not like Sonia, the amazing squeaky scouser.  EEEEEERRRMMMM, HEHE


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What's wrong with Bonnie Tyler like?
> 
> Anyway she wasn't proper red.  Not like Sonia, the amazing squeaky scouser.  EEEEEERRRMMMM, HEHE



Damn you Soj - I've got images of Sonia's redbush in me head now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What's wrong with Bonnie Tyler like?
> 
> Anyway she wasn't proper red.  Not like Sonia, the amazing squeaky scouser.  EEEEEERRRMMMM, HEHE





QueenOfGoths said:


> Damn you Soj - I've got images of Sonia's redbush in me head now


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I can get away with sneaking off early... I'm off


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Damn you Soj - I've got images of Sonia's redbush in me head now



  do you remember Dawn French's pisstake of her?  Brilliant


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> do you remember Dawn French's pisstake of her?  Brilliant



I do


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think I can get away with sneaking off early... I'm off



Oo lucky you

Hmmm...wonder if I can get away with it?  Boss in America, only one tenant left in here...

Nah. Can't do it. I'm just too responsible.  Or stupid.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think I can get away with sneaking off early... I'm off



I will leave at 4:45pm...I was very late this morn so I don't really want to take the piss.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh btw bee. I split that sage plant into four and gave the other three to my neighbours. They said 'thanks'. I told them a kind lady from the internet gave it to me.


They then looked at me strange.


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm going from a CO-OP to an EMB, I have worked for a TMO in the past like
> 
> 
> housing geek ahoy!



Shows how out the loop I am - I don't even know what an EMB is (Estate Management Board?)


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have just finished a personal statement for my UCAS application.  Ran it by my lecturer and she thought it was awesome!  She didn't use the word "awesome" though.


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

Did she use the word 'sweet'?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2009)

I will hunt you down.

And I will kill you.


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

Right. Time to take some drugs I think. See you all next week.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Teehee NVP! see yez x


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I will hunt you down.
> 
> And I will kill you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Right. Time to take some drugs I think. See you all next week.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 23, 2009)

Bye!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Right. Time to take some drugs I think. See you all next week.



bastard


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh..i'm late again I wanted to leave at quarter to....seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ya!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

fucks sake

where's bajjy when you need him?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2009)

Working like a _dog_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2009)

Right - outta here and off to Soho for what I hope will be a quick meal! Laters all


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 24, 2009)

So this thread just, like, dies, as soon as it's the weekend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2009)

Yah man. Unless the weekend drags too


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 24, 2009)

Mines probably will.  I might try to find a willing participant for a few pints, but failing that it will be shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2009)

NOt got some homework to get stuck into?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 24, 2009)

A wee bit, but only maybe a couple of hours worth of work.  I'll do that on sunday.  I want to go to the pub.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2009)

NVP said:


> Shows how out the loop I am - I don't even know what an EMB is (Estate Management Board?)



yes 

I was up well early today , 6AM!   Had to meet my mum at Paddington at 8, got there early and had breakfast, then we got a cab to a church in colindale (first black cabbie - can you take Hays lane near Colindale, sorry mate don't now where that is, it's straight up the Edgware road I said,- sorry mate, no idea, have you actually done the knowledge says I, he shrugs, get another cab he said, there were plenty of cabs, but that's not the point, he should have taken the fare, and couldn't be arsed - lazy cunt, no surprise tbh  <shakes fist anyway> ) 

went to a mass of remembrance for my uncle Pat, then back to my cousin's place, tea and whatnot, and then took mum back to Paddington, by tube this time, we were a bit pressed for time this morning 

now we have no hot water as they are doing stuff, old kitchen has completely gone - place is full of stuff for new kitchen - takeaway again tonight , probably get a bit bored of them over the next week

i'm also between gigs, so will be mostly at home all next week, with Ukranian kitchen fitters


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2009)

talk about drag (not exactly for me) vadym the ukranian builder has been here since 8am, he doesn't appear to have stopped , he's just about to leave and he'll be back at 8 tomorrow, all I've done is sit around, on the internets and watching the telly 


still I've left my job, I'm unemployed all week, start a new job monday week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

Vadym sounds great...even though you spell his name differently everytime you type it


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't like sundays much.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I don't like sundays much.



What you been up to?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 25, 2009)

Fuck all.  I went up to the pub last night to see my mate (she was working but the pub was dead) - had a few pints.  Made plans to go play guitar at an open mic night on thursday and go to a pub quiz on friday. 
I did a couple of hours of homework today on sociological reseach methods...

Your good self?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Vadym sounds great...even though you spell his name differently everytime you type it



it's definitely vadym, just wrote his name on a big cheque


----------



## Maggot (Oct 25, 2009)

This thread should be locked at weekends.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Fuck all.  I went up to the pub last night to see my mate (she was working but the pub was dead) - had a few pints.  Made plans to go play guitar at an open mic night on thursday and go to a pub quiz on friday.
> I did a couple of hours of homework today on sociological reseach methods...
> 
> Your good self?



I _wrote_ a pub quiz today  Also went here http://www.sandmcafe.co.uk/spitalfields.php for brunch. That's about it. Got a kitchen full of un-done washing up


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 25, 2009)

You fucking _wrote_ one?  Did you ask "what is the most owned musical instrument in the world", expecting people to answer "the guitar" little realising it is actually the mouth organ.

Did you?


----------



## Madusa (Oct 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I _wrote_ a pub quiz today  Also went here http://www.sandmcafe.co.uk/spitalfields.php for brunch and had a wank. That's about it. Got a kitchen full of un-done washing up



I just had a look at the menu... people from all over the world...epecially spanish and french people sneer when i say this but I really do miss british food! 
Oh god and the liberty to swan down the cafe for a 'set 1' fry up on a hungover sunday mornin. bliss.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> You fucking _wrote_ one?  Did you ask "what is the most owned musical instrument in the world", expecting people to answer "the guitar" little realising it is actually the mouth organ.
> 
> Did you?



Yes, I fucking _wrote one_  http://onepeoplequiz.blogspot.com/ and http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=305971 

Did they get you on the mouth organ one at yours? lol


----------



## Maggot (Oct 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Also went here http://www.sandmcafe.co.uk/spitalfields.php for brunch and had a wank.


Did the other customers not mind?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

Madusa said:


> I just had a look at the menu... people from all over the world...epecially spanish and french people sneer when i say this but I really do miss british food!



 it was proper nommy too  Bubble and squeal mash isn't as good as it could be though, I think.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, I fucking _wrote one_  http://onepeoplequiz.blogspot.com/ and http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=305971
> 
> Did they get you on the mouth organ one at yours? lol



Mines isn't till next friday.  But i came across the mouth organ one a couple of years ago and it stuck in my memory.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 25, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Did the other customers not mind?



I managed to hold on til I got home.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 25, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Did the other customers not mind?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

any draggers want googlewave invites, I has some, pm email addresses pls


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Morning!

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Morning, up already, the Ukrainians are coming


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

This is going to be done so quikcly! Amazing!

Are they very expensive or not so bad?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 26, 2009)

Morning...am tired and can't be late..


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is going to be done so quikcly! Amazing!
> 
> Are they very expensive or not so bad?



not sure, never had a kitchen installed before, i feel a bit grown up, chatted to someone in the trade, and he thought it was fairly average cost


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Excellent.

Is Vadym totty?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 26, 2009)

2nd cup of coffee here in Hackney....I was wondering what Vadym is like too. I feel like we already know him. Pics Marty?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Is Vadym totty?



he is a good looking fellah, not tall, he's maybe 5ft 6, muscular and powerful, the plumber has just arrived, he's a bear of a man, maybe 6ft 2, with a tool belt, he's undressing at the moment in FRONT OF ME !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Pics!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2009)

Cheers for the PM  marty old chap. 
Hope that the kitchen version 2.0 installs with no errors. 

Woke at 07:30 feeling shit before realising that it was only 06:30 so went back to sleep. Woke at (the new) 07:30 still feeling like shit and realising that one can not keep simply turning back time to gain sleep. There is no chance of an early start today and arrival on time for 09:00 seems to be also out of reach but I care little of such matters. Has been a hellish dragload of work recently and I hope that now I can return to some semblance of routine to address the balance.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Morning Badgers, hope well 

I have arranged to be late in today so taking it eeeaassyyyy


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2009)

Day off.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

What you gonna do? Sit about getting stoned?


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2009)

Having a bath in a minute. Gotta do some shopping. Might go for a walk later if the weather clears a bit. I'm not getting stoned as I spent all Saturday half-comatose due to the previous night.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2009)

feel fucking lousy

have some horrible cold bug.  soooooo tired, aching, deaf, sneezing, chest infection

could be swine flu, but I am able to get out of bed so maybe not

either way, have to be in work cos no one to cover me


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 26, 2009)

Morning all.

Rubbish day.  Annoying boss has cancelled her holiday and is in being characteristically annoying


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2009)

Back in the old routine and feels nice to not have the phone constantly screaming in my ear. My 2009 work year is now done apart from a long post mortem, a 2010 budget to write, systems to review, supplier tenders to review and a lot of filing. I am a shell of my former self but all went better than I thought and the feeling of relief is huge. Today will mostly be spent getting my head together and having a looooong pub lunch with my broken comrades.


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2009)

Sounds a bit more normal that, Badgers. Glad to hear it. 

Get well soon, soj.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 26, 2009)

Tired, but lots of work to do. May go for a kip at 12 then go in to work at 2. I cant keep doing these weekends man my eyes are gonna explode soon, still, had a good time and can chill out all week as nothing major planned til next weekend, where I've got two parties on Saturday night and a sunday pub session. 

Might need to calm down big time if I'm gonna be getting married, you seen the prices for wedding receptions?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Tired, but lots of work to do. May go for a kip at 12 then go in to work at 2. I cant keep doing these weekends man my eyes are gonna explode soon, still, had a good time and can chill out all week as nothing major planned til next weekend, where I've got two parties on Saturday night and a sunday pub session.
> 
> Might need to calm down big time if I'm gonna be getting married, you seen the prices for wedding receptions?!



Don't people have a super quick 'Yes, mate, we _so_ do' in a registry office then off the the function room to whoop it up big style nowdays?


----------



## prunus (Oct 26, 2009)

Morning all.

How can it be that I am stupidly busy, yet still it drags?  Eh?  Eh?  Hmm?  Come on now, this isn't right.

<sigh>


----------



## Yetman (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't people have a super quick 'Yes, mate, we _so_ do' in a registry office then off the the function room to whoop it up big style nowdays?



Yeah but I dont think I'd get away with something that easy 

At the moment we're looking at hiring a castle in Scotland for a couple of nights, works out much cheaper than having it in a stately home or whatever in the UK and you can get married outside or wherever due to their relaxed laws on marriage 

26 mins til snooze time, now, doritos and biscuits time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Yeah but I dont think I'd get away with something that easy
> 
> At the moment we're looking at *hiring a castle *in Scotland for a couple of nights, works out much cheaper than having it in a stately home or whatever in the UK and you can get married outside or wherever due to their relaxed laws on marriage
> 
> 26 mins til snooze time, now, doritos and biscuits time




hahahha wot really?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Back in the old routine and feels nice to not have the phone constantly screaming in my ear. My 2009 work year is now done apart from a long post mortem, a 2010 budget to write, systems to review, supplier tenders to review and a lot of filing. I am a shell of my former self but all went better than I thought and the feeling of relief is huge. Today will mostly be spent getting my head together and having a looooong pub lunch with my broken comrades.



Nice one bajjy 

thanks nvp.  feeling very sorry for myself today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you ever have flu jabs soj?


----------



## cesare (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Meeting with Chris at 9am on Monday
> 
> Thank you!



How did it go?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> How did it go?



yes! how did it go?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Uhm. It didn't. I have become the type of person I want to bash over the head with a mallet, ta


----------



## Yetman (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> hahahha wot really?



Yep, you get the whole castle, basic staff and its grounds but have to do all the other stuff yourselves. Thats fine though, a load of pie n mash or curry or something would be much easier and cheaper than a 3 course £100 per head meal and I could bring up decks, band and a P.A for pretty much fuck all 

Just did the personality test on another thread and got ENTP, the Inventor. My 4 mentioned ideal careers included Information Systems Specialist 

Doomed then it seems


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Uhm. It didn't. I have become the type of person I want to bash over the head with a mallet, ta


----------



## cesare (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Uhm. It didn't. I have become the type of person I want to bash over the head with a mallet, ta



Did you forget or just go off the idea?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Yep, you get the whole castle, basic staff and its grounds but have to do all the other stuff yourselves. Thats fine though, a load of pie n mash or curry or something would be much easier and cheaper than a 3 course £100 per head meal and I could bring up decks, band and a P.A for pretty much fuck all
> 
> Just did the personality test on another thread and got ENTP, the Inventor. My 4 mentioned ideal careers included *Information Systems Specialist *
> 
> Doomed then it seems



Oh shit is that what you are already?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> Did you forget or just go off the idea?



Went off it. I couldn't see how he wouldn't've got someone in already and I also just couldn't see how I'd be the right type for it either. I have been a total wanker and not even called 

Sorry - if he asks, say I died.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2009)

Ah


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2009)

Afternoon - only got in half an hour ago due to massive, massive delays. Some poor soul threw themselves under a train at Taplow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Taplow  I wonder what that even is?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Taplow  I wonder what that even is?



Taplow? It's a small village just outside Maidenhead. Quite pleasant. When people aren't chucking themselves on the railway line 

On a more cheerful note are you ready for the quiz this evening.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you ever have flu jabs soj?



no, why would I stell?  am a healthy woman with no underlying issues.


----------



## cesare (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Went off it. I couldn't see how he wouldn't've got someone in already and I also just couldn't see how I'd be the right type for it either. I have been a total wanker and not even called
> 
> Sorry - if he asks, say I died.



Yeah, he has just asked. Not going to say you died though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Went off it. I couldn't see how he wouldn't've got someone in already and I also just couldn't see how I'd be the right type for it either. I have been a total wanker and not even called
> 
> Sorry - if he asks, say I died.



Perhaps an email of apology.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 26, 2009)

Right i'm off to class and I can't be fucked.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> Yeah, he has just asked. Not going to say you died though.



Oh, you're fucking joking, seriously?  

*shoots self*


----------



## cesare (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, you're fucking joking, seriously?
> 
> *shoots self*



Yep, got an email from Paul. Just trying to work out how to reply, but I don't think he's gonna buy that you died.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Has i fucked it?


----------



## cesare (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has i fucked it?




He's quite hot. You might have done.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

He sounded like a wide boy to me


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Perhaps an email of apology.



yep, man up, and say sorry


----------



## Yetman (Oct 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh shit is that what you are already?



Yeah 

On a good note though the rest are all artistic so there's still hope yet 

Went to have a kip for a couple of hours, fell asleep 1 minute before I had to come back to work. Now not sure I want to go in but feel like I should......should I stay or should I go? Only got to see one woman she will probably be able to wait til tomorrow. Still though


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2009)

not fucking well


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2009)

Fading here

To-do list is written and emails cleared but little happening.
A fortnight ago I was craving nothing but now it is here I can't get into it. 
The good news is that I have just got a free (old version) iPhone that somebody here no longer needs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2009)

I've just had a Wispa Gold. Nom


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Am smoking a fag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2009)

__~


----------



## prunus (Oct 26, 2009)

```
)
                       (
           _ ___________ )
          [_[___________#
```


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2009)

Bye


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2009)

*waves*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> ```
> )
> (
> _ ___________ )
> ...



V good


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2009)

i hope you've all been working really hard in my absence?!

*cracks whip!!!!*


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 27, 2009)

oh moo moo moo...I'm on nights for 4 weeks which makes a total of 14 12.5 hour shifts. I have done quite a few nights over the years but not in this job and have had NOTHING to do since I started at 20.45. Roll on 8hrs time and I get off home and to sleep....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2009)

you won't get no response til the daycrew turn tbh mon, and am gonna bed now


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 27, 2009)

I knew I would be talking to myself... I will still be here no doubt when the first draggers sign in but hope to be asleep circa 9.30am.

Hope all you draggers are having lovely flying dreams...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2009)

7:23 and I will not be late for work....it's my* DAY OFF!!!!*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i hope you've all been working really hard in my absence?!
> 
> *cracks whip!!!!*


you've broken it 

you'll have to get a new one to replace the cracked one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you've broken it
> 
> you'll have to get a new one to replace the cracked one



O god hadn't you fecked off?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> O god hadn't you fecked off?


no


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

You _promised_


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You _promised_



no i didn't.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

You said soemthing about something in your flouncefail fred


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2009)

Yuckatuesday
A bit of a fitful nights sleep last night. 

Need to be out of here in about 40 minutes. In that time I need to drink a coffee, bathe myself, make some sarnies, get dressed and walk out the door. Right now that all seems like a long, hard struggle just to get to work but has to be done I suppose.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You said soemthing about something in your flouncefail fred


 yeh i said i was going out and coming back


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh i said i was going out and coming back



*Tut*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2009)

On my 2nd coffee.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> On my 2nd coffee.....



Where were you last night, eh? You could have a hangover and sense of achievement today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where were you last night, eh? You could have a hangover and sense of achievement today



I needed to rest last night Stella, the stresses of womanhood were upon me...I will gain that sense of achievement today doing loads of things without the handicap of a hangover.

Sorry I let you down...it was a tough call.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah yeah alright


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2009)

Morning all.  Annoying boss is off this morning and co-incidentally everyone else was in early


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2009)

Last day til next Wednesday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Last day til next Wednesday


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Last day til next Wednesday



Nice one

Could well do with a holiday myself.

In other news, I am feeling a fuck of a lot better today.  Still ill, but not at death's door 

Last night's winning combination of red wine, mind-bending weed, chicken/chilli/garlic/ginger noodle soup, sleep and copious amounts of sweating did the trick


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2009)

If only soj... my holiday will be spent packing up our flat and moving, then cleaning the old flat so we get all our deposit back... then the unsettled weird feeling of being somewhere new... hmmmmm.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh oh oh! I LOVE the unpacking in a new gaff  Where will I put this? Teehee I have a new place for that! Nom!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2009)

took me a while to get home last night, fell asleep on the 253, sailed past clapton, woke up in finsbury park  got on the same bus to get home and the driver gave me a look (same driver) and then missed the stop on the way back as i was tweeting about falling asleep on the bus  only missed it by one stop though


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> took me a while to get home last night, fell asleep on the 253, sailed past clapton, woke up in finsbury park  got on the same bus to get home and the driver gave me a look (same driver) and then missed the stop on the way back as i was tweeting about falling asleep on the bus  only missed it by one stop though





Got to tidy up cos someone's coming to take photos so I can sell it. Good job they don't have to take photos of the room I work in


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> took me a while to get home last night, fell asleep on the 253, sailed past clapton, woke up in finsbury park  got on the same bus to get home and the driver gave me a look (same driver) and then missed the stop on the way back as i was tweeting about falling asleep on the bus  only missed it by one stop though



Mate, I used to ask them to shout if it was a quiet night. "Please just stop at Clapton pond and shout at me"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2009)

epic bus fail marty, you must be very proud


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 27, 2009)

zzz...

Still bored... should be looking for jobs...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> If only soj... my holiday will be spent packing up our flat and moving, then cleaning the old flat so we get all our deposit back... then the unsettled weird feeling of being somewhere new... hmmmmm.



Ah.  Well, exciting though eh?  It does feel dead weird at first though, in a new place, dunnit?  Takes a good couple of months for it to start feeling like home.

Good luck with the move anyhow Bee


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2009)

Aye, it is exciting too... and is time off work even if it's not relaxing


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> zzz...
> 
> Still bored... should be looking for jobs...



No news from your boss yet?

I started looking for jobs yesterday but felt way too ill to consider applying for them.  You can't sell yourself when you feel like shit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> took me a while to get home last night, fell asleep on the 253, sailed past clapton, woke up in finsbury park  got on the same bus to get home and the driver gave me a look (same driver) and then missed the stop on the way back as i was tweeting about falling asleep on the bus  only missed it by one stop though





I feel like shit today - bad period pains led to a bad night's sleep and now I feel tired and like someone has ounched me repeatedly in the stomach 

I think I may take it out on someone.....where's the newbie gone, I need to inflict violence *insert manic looking smilie*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got out of a meeting saying it wasn't a good use of my time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just got out of a meeting saying it wasn't a good use of my time



Excellent


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

I have spent that time on here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have spent that time on here



A much better use of time than meetings. I should be filing but meh!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Filing, ugh. I don't mind it too much if the files are all at a convenient level but I don't like the bottom drawers, like.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 27, 2009)

Maths.  

Fucking _Maths._

Just kill me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Maths.
> 
> Fucking _Maths._
> 
> Just kill me.



Alright sweets 

What kind of maths?


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2009)

Still tidying


----------



## prunus (Oct 27, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Maths.
> 
> Fucking _Maths._
> 
> Just kill me.



I love maths, me.

Anything we can help with?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Alright sweets
> 
> What kind of maths?



Hello. 

Trigonometry.

Lots of triangles and angles and sine ratios and distances and cosine ratios and tangents until I just pray for the sweet relief of death...


----------



## prunus (Oct 27, 2009)

Mmmm, trig.  Nom nom.

Have you had a look at spherical trigonometry - lovely stuff.  Doesn't seem like it should work, but it does


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Trigonometry.
> 
> Lots of triangles and angles and sine ratios and distances and cosine ratios and tangents until I just pray for the sweet relief of death...



Talk to prunus. Honestly- he's getting firm at the thought of this.


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2009)

It all looks a bit empty now  But the cupboards are very full. Of shoes.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2009)

Tasty onion eggs on toast are tasty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> It all looks a bit empty now  But the cupboards are very full. Of shoes.



Stash n dash?


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Stash n dash?




Yep  Plus moving things - more things - into the office


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> Yep  Plus moving things - more things - into the office



You _sure_ they won't want a pic of your second bedroom cum study? You'll be fucked if they do


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2009)

Endless adminz 

Not all bad today though, only three of us in the office surrounded by 20 empty desks. 
Have sarnies and S&V crisps in the drawer and the sun is shining outside so could all be worse here. 

Anyone got any good stories?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2009)

No good stories here

Passing out with hunger and have spent the last 2 hours doing immensely boring admin shite

Soup is in the micro as I type


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Cheese n pickle roll and Worcester sorce crisps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a chicken and mayo sarnie (with Weight Watches bread) and some Salt & Vinegar Low Fat crisps 

Plus a Weight Watchers chocolate mousse for dessert.

Hopefully my colleague will scupper my diet by buying me a Wispa Gold like he did yesterday


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone got any good stories?


I ate some opal fruits and bought some bubble wrap, and have some sizzling steak crisps for lunch.

That's not really a story is it?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm putting lunch off until a bit later.  I've ran out of work to do, so need something to break up the afternoon


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2009)

holy fuck this is good soup

i am soo making this again

can actually feel it doing me good


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> something to break up the afternoon


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You _sure_ they won't want a pic of your second bedroom cum study? You'll be fucked if they do



Nope 

He's done the measurements and floor plan, now he's doing the photographs and rearranging things


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 27, 2009)

prunus said:


> Mmmm, trig.  Nom nom.
> 
> Have you had a look at spherical trigonometry - lovely stuff.  Doesn't seem like it should work, but it does



I've (thankfully) never even heard of spherical trigonometry. 

I did a mock exam today and I think I have the basics down at least.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I ate some opal fruits and bought some bubble wrap, and have some sizzling steak crisps for lunch.
> 
> That's not really a story is it?



Not really but a nice anecdote all the same 


I have a neck that is totally in spasm. Been like it on and off since Friday afternoon. I keep thinking it is getting better and then it gets worse again. 
Got to go and sit in the docs from 9am tomorrow waiting for an emergency appointment as its half term and I want to get it sorted while I am off work. 

That was less of an anecdote and more of a moan


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2009)

What have you been doing  

Get badgers to pick you up some ibuleve on the way home, might help a little before you get to the docs. x


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> holy fuck this is good soup
> 
> i am soo making this again
> 
> can actually feel it doing me good



What's in it? What's in it? 
I is in need of some healthy foodz.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No news from your boss yet?
> 
> I started looking for jobs yesterday but felt way too ill to consider applying for them.  You can't sell yourself when you feel like shit



Nope, prob another three weeks until he says for sure I'm getting the push but it's inevitable. I found out today that even if (when) I go the other two full time staff will be on four day weeks. There's a good chance the firm will fold up altogether next summer...

I sent a half-hearted application yesterday, just rewrote a CV I've had kicking around for ages and applied online. Need to blitz it this week but I really don't feel much like it right now


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2009)

hummmm


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 27, 2009)

Woo! A sudden flurry of activity!


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 27, 2009)

Over 

Bored again now


----------



## Yetman (Oct 27, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I is in need of some healthy foodz.



Just had a new BK caeser bacon cheese angus.

Not bad, looked a bit scrappy but I'll give it a 7.8/10.

£6.99 though


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2009)

Yetman said:


> £6.99 though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Just had a new BK caeser bacon cheese angus.
> 
> Not bad, looked a bit scrappy but I'll give it a 7.8/10.
> 
> £6.99 though



Fuckin' hell that is a bit pricey. What came with it? A very large portion of fries I would hope!!


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 27, 2009)

6.99!

wtf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

<-- pescatarian says 'nom'


----------



## Yetman (Oct 27, 2009)

Regular sized meal, was a double burger though. I dont know what they think they are playing at, you'd pay that for a decent lunch in a proper restaurant!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Regular sized meal, was a double burger though. I dont know what they think they are playing at, you'd pay that for a decent lunch in a proper restaurant!



Yeah, it's _them_ who were fucking about


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2009)

kittyP said:


> What's in it? What's in it?
> I is in need of some healthy foodz.



From the 'tea' thread:



sojourner said:


> Make some chicken and/or veg stock (about a litre), chop up chicken and put in pan with stock.  Slice a leek, few leaves of cabbage if you have any, and two cloves garlic, chuck them in pan, add heaped teaspoon of dried chillis (or any chilli you have), add half a teaspoon of ginger paste, couple of teaspoons dried coriander leaf (I'm assuming you have all this in your cupboards - if not it's a damn good reason to stock up!), bring to boil, simmer for an hour.  Prepare egg noodles, bung in bowls, cover with soup/broth



Just made it up and chucked in all the things I knew would make me feel good, and boy, does it work


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Nope, prob another three weeks until he says for sure I'm getting the push but it's inevitable. I found out today that even if (when) I go the other two full time staff will be on four day weeks. There's a good chance the firm will fold up altogether next summer...
> 
> I sent a half-hearted application yesterday, just rewrote a CV I've had kicking around for ages and applied online. Need to blitz it this week but I really don't feel much like it right now



fucking shit innit?

I thought I had escaped the dole queue when I got taken on by new boss, but yet another tenant has just given notice.  It's a matter of time before he folds this one now 

Don't apply if you're not up to it.  You'll just fuck up the applications.  Get a positive head on and then go for it, and best of luck


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> From the 'tea' thread:



Have looked and it sounds yummy. 
I may use the tom yum stock and then leave out the chilles.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fucking shit innit?
> 
> I thought I had escaped the dole queue when I got taken on by new boss, but yet another tenant has just given notice.  It's a matter of time before he folds this one now
> 
> Don't apply if you're not up to it.  You'll just fuck up the applications.  Get a positive head on and then go for it, and best of luck



Cheers, you too 

I'm going to write this week off and have a proper crack at it next week. At least I'm still being paid for now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2009)

Phew - just done a shit load of work and now feel virtuous!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

I've done fuck all and feel like a nap


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've done fuck all and feel like a nap



Shall I be your personal work trainer?

Come on Stella hup, hup, hup - now drop and give me 20!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Just had a new BK caeser bacon cheese angus.
> 
> Not bad, looked a bit scrappy but I'll give it a 7.8/10.
> 
> £6.99 though


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2009)

Just done my first day with new temp agency. Nice people, piss easy job, pity it was only a day, really. Start in another office tomorrow. Another quiet one like that will do nicely, ta.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Shall I be your personal work trainer?
> 
> Come on Stella hup, hup, hup - now drop and give me 20!!



20 brought forward  covers prepared?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 20 brought forward  covers prepared?



Erm.....yes!?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm.....yes!?!





Alright - I'll do _one_


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2009)

Not gonna hang about in the drag for too long today. 
Will bumble off shortly, pass by the off-license, stumble into pyjamas and rock gently on the sofa.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Tonight I am going to put some washing on, eat (tortellini things with pesto and salad), sit about gazing into space, or at The Simpsons, whichever is less boring (had to TURN LAST NIGHT'S OFF CUZ IT WAS THAT SHIT) while washing does then hang out washing. Then I might watch the end of Layer Cake or I might not.


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2009)

Got all the paperwork/info to estate agents. Sorted out getting HIP. Client stuff going on too. Busy day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow. Organised


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wow. Organised



Hmm, once I clear this office I'll feel more organised


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not gonna hang about in the drag for too long today.
> Will bumble off shortly, pass by the off-license, stumble into pyjamas and rock gently on the sofa.



Leave now! Leave now! Leave now! 

Come home and pamper me while a moan about my neck some more. 

Only kidding, I won't really


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2009)

Back door is locked
Most applications have been shut down 
Tick, tock, tick, tock...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2009)

Waiting for delivery of new fridge freezer. Old fridge has been emptied and stuff is bagged and dumped in the sink (defrosting all my lovely pizzas  )

Moved old fridge out and recoiled in horror at the grimbo state of the floor underneath it. Hands and knees bleach scrub. Glad I did it before the man got here, the shame would have been to great to bear if he'd seen it pre-scrub


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> the shame would have been to great to bear if he'd seen it pre-scrub



I feel the same way about people seeing my cock.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

Hump day back again. 

Oddly woke at 06:00 feeling very chipper this morning. Not sure why as I have no need to start work till 09:00 but the grey matter is whirring, possibly with the realisation that I probably only have about five weeks till the sleepy season starts for me. Made my packed lunch last night so just need to throw on the office uniform and toddle out of the door. 

Might treat myself to a day off this week if time allows


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Morning!
1st cup of coffee here in Hackney...have done some yoga so an feeling wide awake.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

Not much milk so third coffee will be black.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not much milk so third coffee will be black.



Man up...all coffee should be black! Milk is for babies...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

I like my coffee like I like my coffee: black.

Got up at 7.20am - musta pressed snooze loads


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

2nd* BLACK* coffee here in Hackney...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> 2nd* BLACK* coffee here in Hackney...


run out of vodka?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> run out of vodka?



Why? Would vodka change the colour of my coffee? I THINK not!!! Muahahahahahahahahhahaaaa...

Pickman's says stupid things in the morning...FACT!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Why? Would vodka change the colour of my coffee? I THINK not!!! Muahahahahahahahahhahaaaa...
> 
> Pickman's says stupid things in the morning...FACT!


if you add whisky to coffee, the colour doesn't change but the name does. adding vodka to coffee equally changes the name to a russian coffee.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Muahahahahahahahahhahaaaa...


i think you've had more than enough coffee for one morning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

I expect it would be rum in Rut's coffee...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> if you add whisky to coffee, the colour doesn't change but the name does. adding vodka to coffee equally changes the name to a russian coffee.



You seem to know alot about this pickmans 

We were however talking about the colour of coffeee......


Morning anyway...good to see you up, but thinking about alcohol so early is NOT a good sign my friend.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you've had more than enough coffee for one morning.



This is true...I shan't have any more today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> We were however talking about the colour of coffeee......


put fucking advocaat in your coffee then  and see if i care


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I expect it would be rum in Rut's coffee...



It would indeed Stella. But not on a school day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning anyway...good to see you up, but thinking about alcohol so early is NOT a good sign my friend.


i'm at work. of course i'm thinking about alcohol


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> put fucking advocaat in your coffee then  and see if i care



Why??? I lIKE it BLACK....ye godzzzzzzzzz, he doesn't read what we poost at all does he?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm at work. of course i'm thinking about alcohol


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Why??? I lIKE it BLACK....*ye godzzzzzzzzz*, he doesn't read what we poost at all does he?


are you sure you're not pissed?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyway....can't be late today...have a big meeting, 10 people...guess who is taking the minutes..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

I think people who have milk in coffee are slightly retarded in their development.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I think people who have milk in coffee are slightly retarded in their development.



i think people who obsess about people who have milk in their coffee are somewhat disturbed.


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

Kill them all.

In the face.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Anyway....can't be late today...have a big meeting, 10 people...guess who is taking the minutes..


remember to put down apologies for lateness.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i think people who obsess about people who have milk in their coffee are somewhat disturbed.



I think people who obsess and accuse others of having alcohol in their morning coffee are actually obsessive about alcohol in their own morning coffee..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i think people who obsess about people who have milk in their coffee are somewhat disturbed.



Not obsessed,just a passing comment of the _facts_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> remember to put down apologies for lateness.



Where is my sympathy...I am writing the cocking minutes for 10. All academics, boy do they loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee to talk!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not obsessed,just a passing comment of the _facts_


you're in denial


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Where is my sympathy...I am writing the cocking minutes for 10. All academics, boy do they loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee to talk!


listen then and you may learn something to your advantage


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you're in denial



I think she lives in East London, actually.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I think she lives in East London, actually.


if you want people to think you sober you'll stop posting now.


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

Are you not paying attention?

Kill.

All.

Face.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

See now I am sat here still while you're all busy getting ready to go and I'm not getting ready to go


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

I am ready to go now...I look good too. Not that looking good will help me write 1,0000000000000000000 pages of minutes though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

I _hate_ doing minutes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm leaving....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm sitting in my knickers, brushing my hair 

20 mins behind schedule


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I am ready to go now...I look good too. Not that looking good will help me write 1,0000000000000000000 pages of minutes though


you need to improve your committee skills.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Man up...all coffee should be black! Milk is for babies...



You lactating?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I _hate_ doing minutes



me too


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Man up.


sexist pig


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm sitting in my knickers, brushing my hair
> 
> 20 mins behind schedule



I'm aroused 

I. HAVE. A. COLD!! 

Plus I have milk in my coffee *looks round wildly* wanna make summat of it anyone, eh, eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

no spirits in the house then? 

eh?  eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2009)

I am fucking off into the Head in a minute. Where I shall have a large milky coffee!....and buy some pasta. And maybe some lemsip.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2009)

has been difficult making tea and coffee this week due to ukranians in the kitchen, but they will be basically finished today, the decorating is nearly done, the floor will be laid, the washing machine reconnected, the fridge put back (currently in the sitting room, along with the washing machine)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> no spirits in the house then?
> 
> eh?  eh?





_Obsessed_ with drink, aren't you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> _Obsessed_ with drink, aren't you?


drinking spirits is a recognised way to cure a cold.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> drinking spirits is a recognised way to cure a cold.



Well, you would say that, wouldn't you?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2009)

Morning all.

No coffee (or spirits) for me, although I could do with one but the coffee here is shit.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

Morning all

christ you lot don't half fucking witter of a morning 

I AM WELL!!!  Sort of anyway - miiiiiiles better than I have been of late.  Fucking ace   Will start applying for jobs today!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

But I thought wittering was in the Constitution of Drag? It was mostly Pickman's anyway *points*


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> But I thought wittering was in the Constitution of Drag? It was mostly Pickman's anyway *points*



In Drag yes, but you lot do it while you're still at home!!  What is WRONG with you people? Have you never heard of the work/life balance?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

*brusts into tears of shame*


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

brusts?

BRUSTS?

See what it's doing to your brain stell?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmmmm they are shutting my office and moving it up North 

No relocation package (not that I would anyway) and a slight possibility of redundancy. Hmmmm....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> In Drag yes, but you lot do it while you're still at home!!  What is WRONG with you people? Have you never heard of the work/life balance?



I'm stuck at home, so the drag still exists  although the drag is not as draggy as work drag, I'll admit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

x 2


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Hmmmmm they are shutting my office and moving it up North
> 
> No relocation package (not that I would anyway) and a slight possibility of redundancy. Hmmmm....



Bugger... 

Can you put a positive spin on this?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah it means I can blag them that they need a whole revamp of everything I do as they are moving, and I'll also be able to work from home full time for other accounts, should they deem my services worthwhile (I'm contracted out to various companies)

Not all bad at all, but we'll see


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Yeah it means I can blag them that they need a whole revamp of everything I do as they are moving, and I'll also be able to work from home full time for other accounts, should they deem my services worthwhile (I'm contracted out to various companies)
> 
> Not all bad at all, but we'll see



I was gonna say - I thought you could just do all your work from home anyway

But then I read that you wouldn't consider locating to Gods Own Country, so you can just fuck off now


----------



## purplex (Oct 28, 2009)

Is this an acceptable excuse for missing a telephone conference.

_"Just to let you know that due to security issue at Kabul we have to leave office immediately so we will not be able to attend the call today."_

I think its a bit weak to be honest.


----------



## Corax (Oct 28, 2009)

At 5te11a (or whatever)'s suggestion, I have come here for a big fucking whinge.

The NHS currently employs me to do stuff like data analysis, DTP, liason with other organisations to sort out issues, improve patient services, input into strategy etc.

So what am I doing today?

I am formatting a 200+ page word document.  A document put together so fucking ineptly that the words _car crash_ don't even begin to do it justice.  Thousands of different styles in use.  Fonts and colours all over the fucking place.  Text boxes, frames, pictures, tables thrown in seemingly at random.  Hard returns everywhere instead of paragraph settings.  Page and section breaks instead of 'keep with next' settings.  Utter shite.  Total and utter chaotic, incompetent, PC-illiterate bollocks.

And _why_ am I doing this?  Because my colleagues that are employed to do this sort of stuff apparently don't have the necessary word-processing 'skills'.  In fact, apparently I'm the _only fucking person_ in the entire 50+ person department that is capable of using Word to an even moderately competent level.

Hey, here's an idea - *send them on a fucking course.* 

[/rant]

Thanks, I feel a bit better now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

purplex said:


> Is this an acceptable excuse for missing a telephone conference.
> 
> _"Just to let you know that due to security issue at Kabul we have to leave office immediately so we will not be able to attend the call today."_
> 
> I think its a bit weak to be honest.



Are they based in Kabul? I bet they aren't.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> At 5te11a (or whatever)'s suggestion, I have come here for a big fucking whinge.
> 
> The NHS currently employs me to do stuff like data analysis, DTP, liason with other organisations to sort out issues, improve patient services, input into strategy etc.
> 
> ...



I am emplyed by NHS too  Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Corax (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am emplyed by NHS too  Whereabouts are you?



Dahn saaaf.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> Dahn saaaf.



Sarf London or the coast?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

South Pole?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> But then I read that you wouldn't consider locating to Gods Own Country, so you can just fuck off now


----------



## Corax (Oct 28, 2009)

South Central SHA.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> South Central SHA.



NHSL here


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

City of Compton!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

In other news.... 

I have just sent a contract to one of the biggest companies in the world.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news....
> 
> I have just sent a contract to one of the biggest companies in the world.



Puiblic or private?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I was gonna say - I thought you could just do all your work from home anyway
> 
> But then I read that you wouldn't consider locating to Gods Own Country, so you can just fuck off now





I'm actually classed as a northerner as far as all you Londoners are concerned so you fuck off


----------



## Corax (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> City of Compton!



I just got that.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm actually classed as a northerner as far as all you Londoners are concerned so you fuck off



I always thought you WERE a northerner until I read that

I think it's the twinnage with our Liam that did it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I always thought you WERE a northerner until I read that
> 
> I think it's the twinnage with our Liam that did it



Hah haaarrrrr!


----------



## Yetman (Oct 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news....
> 
> I have just sent a contract to one of the biggest companies in the world.



Threatening them with death if they dont comply with your filthy demands?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I always thought you WERE a northerner until I read that
> 
> I think it's the twinnage with our Liam that did it



Midlands, not totally northern 



5t3IIa said:


> Hah haaarrrrr!



I'll give you har harrrr 

Not sure exactly how I'm going to go about that obviously


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Which reminds me: where is Teeps?


----------



## cesare (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Which reminds me: where is Teeps?




She's coming round here later for snippage.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Puiblic or private?



Private 



Yetman said:


> Threatening them with death if they dont comply with your filthy demands?



The system works


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> At 5te11a (or whatever)'s suggestion, I have come here for a big fucking whinge.
> 
> The NHS currently employs me to do stuff like data analysis, DTP, liason with other organisations to sort out issues, improve patient services, input into strategy etc.
> 
> ...



excellent use of the thread


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

cesare said:


> She's coming round here later for snippage.



Snip or snipe? What? A haircut? Why's she not on here being rude to us all?


----------



## purplex (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are they based in Kabul? I bet they aren't.



yes they are actually lol
no blitz spirit in Kabul, obv.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

purplex said:


> yes they are actually lol
> no blitz spirit in Kabul, obv.



Oh golly


----------



## cesare (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Snip or snipe? What? A haircut? Why's she not on here being rude to us all?



Haircut. She's not been very well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

cesare said:


> Haircut. She's not been very well.



Oh no  Give her a gentle squeeze from me pls


----------



## cesare (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh no  Give her a gentle squeeze from me pls



Will do


----------



## Corax (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh no  Give her a gentle squeeze from me pls



Poor teeps.  Squeeze her boobs and make _honk honk!_ noises from me pls.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

*Dragflash

Haven't stopped all morning with the pre-meeting and prep for the BIG meeting...

Shot me now!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You lactating?





Pickman's model said:


> sexist pig



Quoted for the lolz....


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

yay for interesting tenants - just been having a big ole chinwag with the new one, and discovered we're both music anoraks 


oo, and i got me a viewing for next week from a lead i thought was dead!  cool x 2


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

The temp is gone


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

jumped or pushed?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> jumped or pushed?



Nah... 

Her time was up anyway and there is plenty to do but would rather just do it ourselves.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2009)

Back from the Head with some el cheapo flu strengh tablets and a piece of brown felt.

The two are not connected.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Back from the Head with some el cheapo flu strengh tablets and a piece of brown felt.
> 
> The two are not connected.



Another cat blanket?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Back from the Head with some el cheapo flu strengh tablets and a piece of brown felt.
> 
> The two are not connected.



What's the Head?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 28, 2009)

I am eating the smelliest cheese ever.

nom nom nom.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

kittyP said:


> What's the Head?



American military slang for the bog


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 28, 2009)

*stretch*

still in my pjs


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> American military slang for the bog



They sell flu medicine and felt in her toilet? 



BiddlyBee said:


> *stretch*
> 
> still in my pjs



Me too, although I have already been bathed and dressed, well, not been, I did it my self.... as I thought I was going to the docs this morning, 

Back in PJs now though


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *stretch*
> 
> still in my pjs



Me too.

Under my work clothes...


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Me too.
> 
> Under my work clothes...



Has Badgers been giving you tips?


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

Mmmhmm, filter tips.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

Shhh


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *stretch*
> 
> still in my pjs



Oh moving home is soooo hard isn't it Bee 

cheater



I am currently attempting to complete this friggin directors report thing again.  Gobbledy gook of the highest order


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Mmmhmm, filter tips.





Badgers said:


> Shhh





What?


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 28, 2009)

Shittest day ever.  It's my day off, but there was this higher education fair thing where reps from all the uni's come in and you can speak to them.  I thought it was on till 2:00pm so I got up to the campus at 1:00pm and found out it actually finished at 12:00pm.


----------



## g force (Oct 28, 2009)

Buggering fuckety fuck....another meeting called for 5pm....jesus I wanted to leave at 5:30 to go home and cuddle my kitty*!!!

*not a euphanism


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, I want to go home and spank my monkey*

* not a euphamism.  OK yes it is.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

(((prunus' monkey)))


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

No no, he likes it, really


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> No no, he likes it, really



Doesn't he want a cuddle afterwards?


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

Nah, not really, just a cup of tea and the remote control.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Nah, not really, just a cup of tea and the remote control.



____~~~


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

He's given up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

Fuck me I'm bored.


----------



## purplex (Oct 28, 2009)

i fixed things that were broken my day is complete now


----------



## purplex (Oct 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Fuck me I'm bored.



PM Me your number, I might need to jump on a plane, but Ill happily fuck you, I have no shame


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

Mile high club?


----------



## purplex (Oct 28, 2009)

prunus said:


> Mile high club?



I need a mile high club sandwich to be honest, didnt do lunch today, too busy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

What!?


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

purplex said:


> I need a mile high club sandwich to be honest, didnt do lunch today, too busy



Ah, the club sandwich with the special sauce.  Yes, a delicacy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

*sits and watches tryst take shape*


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

Love is in the air.... every sight and every sound...


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 28, 2009)

_...And I don't know if Im being foolish, don't know if Im being wise
But is something that I must believe in
And it's there when I look in your eyes..._


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

WTF?!?  It's only 3 o'clock.  That's not possible.

I'm going to go to the kitchen and slit my throat.

Latrrrzzz dooodzzzz.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

3 o'clock is the _killer_. It's like 15:11 then an hour later it's 15:23 then aaaages after that it's 15:34 then 15:37 and it just never seems to end


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

Only just back from late lunch. 
Strolled round the soopermarket picking up tea for tonight/tomorrow. 

Fun never abates here!


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

....blood....everywhere.....

.....not sure this was such a good idea...


----------



## Corax (Oct 28, 2009)

No one should be allowed near a word processing package until they've proven that they can do more than aimlessly pound at the keyboard like a drunken chimpanzee.

FFS.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2009)

kittyP said:


> What's the Head?



short for Maidenhead


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

Someone has just written a pretty bad review of my work. 
Interesting and I suppose that he has every right to comment or voice an opinion. 
The article walks a fine line between observation and self serving manipulation of the facts for personal business gain. 

Now do I......

Turn the other cheek? 
Start a war of words? 
Add him and his company to my personal blacklist?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Someone has just written a pretty bad review of my work.
> Interesting and I suppose that he has every right to comment or voice an opinion.
> The article walks a fine line between observation and self serving manipulation of the facts for personal business gain.
> 
> ...



war of words + blacklist 

I'm about to watch les dennis being interviewed by Alan Titchmarsh, just seen the cast of high school musical sing an awful song - 

finish the fucking kitchen you ukranians 



although to be fair to them, they have only been at it for 5 days and it is almost done


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> No one should be allowed near a word processing package until they've proven that they can do more than aimlessly pound at the keyboard like a drunken chimpanzee.
> 
> FFS.



one of us one of us one of us


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

I asked a Daria lookie-like out 

She went red and said she was seeing someone. Still, don't ask don't get


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

agree with marty

also, find the cunt and punch him in the face


I have given up on the directors report - have another week to translate pathetic fucking language used


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I asked a Daria lookie-like out
> 
> She went red and said she was seeing someone. Still, *don't ask don't get*



Do you know, that is my favourite saying ever, that.  Works for EVERYTHING

Bad luck mate - better luck next time


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

__~


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Do you know, that is my favourite saying ever, that.  Works for EVERYTHING
> 
> Bad luck mate - better luck next time



Well, bustop conversations rarely lead to the bone ime.

Chancing yer arm ftw


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Well, bustop conversations rarely lead to the bone ime.
> 
> Chancing yer arm ftw



My friend pulls people at the bus stop all the time...in Soho, v late at night 

I have arranged a date via email today and out of 5 message there is one lie per msg


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Well, bustop conversations rarely lead to the bone ime.
> 
> Chancing yer arm ftw



I don't see why not


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

I usually end up catching a bus with the elderly and schoolgirls.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

Meeting has finished. 10 pages of minutes need to be typed up...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My friend pulls people at the bus stop all the time...in Soho, v late at night
> 
> I have arranged a date via email today and out of 5 message there is one lie per msg



what sort of lies, and how do you know?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Meeting has finished. 10 pages of minutes need to be typed up...



does that mean it will take ten minutes or have I misunderstood how meetings work?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I usually end up catching a bus with the elderly and schoolgirls.



Ah, then it's your bus timetable that wants looking at then, it's not that it's an impossibility 

you have much to learn, grasshopper


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> what sort of lies, and how do you know?



Well, *I* lied and I'm sure he did too


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

Lies are a good foundation for a relationship


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Lies are a good foundation for a relationship



It's not a relationship.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

__~


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's not a relationship.



yet. Or is it just the bone?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> does that mean it will take ten minutes or have I misunderstood how meetings work?



10 A4 sides of paper which contain the notes from the meeting. All 10 of them have to be typed up. I will pay you to do it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yet. Or is it just the bone?



Never and nearly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

I only accept clunge as payment


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, *I* lied and I'm sure he did too



what SORT of lies though?

I demand to know.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> what SORT of lies though?
> 
> I demand to know.



 to PM!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I only accept clunge as payment



Oh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> what SORT of lies though?
> 
> I demand to know.



I want to know what kind of lies you tell too.

I find other people's lies interesting.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I want to know what kind of lies you tell too.
> 
> I find other people's lies interesting.



You want to case study me! 

I will PM you a couple, hold on.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You want to case study me!
> 
> I will PM you a couple, hold on.



No case studying I promise. Just feeling nosey.


----------



## Corax (Oct 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> what SORT of lies though?
> 
> I demand to know.



"I got checked out last week.  Totally free of infections."


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

Into the end of the old drag now. 
Been a good day mainly and I will be taking my leave of the drag tomorrow. 
See you all Friday.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Into the end of the old drag now.
> Been a good day mainly and I will be taking my leave of the drag tomorrow.
> See you all Friday.



Have a lovely day off darling


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 28, 2009)

i want a drink.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2009)

Sleeps


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got the most futile job in the world. I've got to look through all these personnel files and check for proof of passports, ID etc. Only thing is, a good 90% of the files are missing and the few that remain have no evidence of anything on them whatsoever.

I have a nice pile of sheets of paper with 'Nothing On File' written on them. The only way it could be more pointless would be if I had to burn these sheets at the end of the day. 

It's a great job. I hope it goes on forever and ever.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

Decent enough coin?


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2009)

Nowt special. It'll pay the bills.


----------



## prunus (Oct 28, 2009)

Dig the hole.

Fill it in.

Dig the hole.


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's pretty much it. 

Suits me. Only gonna be doing it for a couple of weeks, though, sadly.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> i want a drink.


i've had some.

(i'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo busy atm, its silly. i need to work like a fucking maniac and it's hard work )


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh moving home is soooo hard isn't it Bee
> 
> cheater


i was still packing  

Look... http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuAow/SuiM6DG349I/AAAAAAAABaU/Qgkx_8qhRRk/s1600-h/image-upload-127-708116.jpg


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2009)

picture fail biddlybee


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2009)

Phone fail  it's just loads of boxes.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2009)

fucking phones 

fucking boxes 

you could simply describe it words if you like?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2009)

It's a room with lots of boxes in it. What we've packed up so far. Does this work? 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...Qgkx_8qhRRk/s1600/image-upload-127-708116.jpg


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2009)

it's a lot of boxes. 

is this the picture that you want the world to have of you?

soma ny questions......


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2009)

it's not a picture of me paulie  

it's a pic of what I've done today


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 29, 2009)

What you guys been saying on p230 to have my work ban it eh?

My working life has been dragging this week as I'm on nights and only have work to do if I get a referral. In 3 nights there has been 2 referrals between 2 of us and I'm not gaining much sleep in the day. On a brighter note when I leave at 8.30am I'm not back till 8.45pm Monday. Only 5 more hours to drag...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's a room with lots of boxes in it. What we've packed up so far. Does this work?
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...Qgkx_8qhRRk/s1600/image-upload-127-708116.jpg



I has a room full of boxes, we had to move loads of stuff out of the kitchen to allow room for the new kitchen to be delivered, in boxes, and make space for those boxes, and take all the stuff out of the kitchen

we shall be moving that room full of boxes soon as the kitchen will be finished today!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

I've got different settings and am on page 145  We probably swore a lot tbh


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

*pics*

old and new kichen pics

the ukranians leave me today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow Mart 

Where is Vadym?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wow Mart
> 
> Where is Vadym?



he collects the rest of his money later on, I'm waiting for the decorator to arrive, he was meant to be here at 7am


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Late!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2009)

Not late!!! It's my *day off* again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Not late!!! It's my *day off* again.



yeh so you're spending it the way you do every other day, posting on here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh so you're spending it the way you do every other day, posting on here.



Have been up since 6:30am. Have already done some youga, eaten brekkie, had a bath and dressed, washed up and practised my Jolene/Summertime medley on the guitar...it's 7 minutes to eight. You are right though,  if I stick a broom up my bum I can sweep the floor as well...*all before 8am....*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Broom


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice kitchen, marty.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Broom



You are late! If you stick a broom up your bum you can sweep the streets on the way to work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You are late! If you stick a broom up your bum you can sweep the streets on the way to work.



Boss not in this morning


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Boss not in this morning



Great!!! Why does that make you angry?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh, just coz


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

NVP said:


> Nice kitchen, marty.



cheers, old one was over 20 years old, it was time for change


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> cheers, old one was over 20 years old, it was time for change



Nice one Marty, like stella though I am disappointed not to have seen Vadym in the pic.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, just coz



For no reason then...be careful lady, you are wasting valuable anger on nothing...when you want it it will have run out.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Nice one Marty, like stella though I am disappointed not to have seen Vadym in the pic.



it would be a little unfair to plaster a picture of a hard working ukranian on the internets


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it would be a little unfair to plaster a picture of a hard working ukranian on the internets



Oh  ....well you can at least tell him that the internetzzzzzzzzzz approves of his work.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Not late!!! It's my *day off*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not late!!! It's my *day off*



*YAY!!!!*

Day off crew....


----------



## cesare (Oct 29, 2009)

Ooo Marty's kitchen is aces


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Day off crew....



Wicked isn't it?

Been so long since the last day off. I have to confess that I will be checking my emails from time to time through the day but will not get sucked into work on this precious day. There are many things to do round the flat but I am not missing the commute right now


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

What to do with my morning? 

Right now I am starting off with a second black (no milk again) coffee and looking around at the clutter in an irritated way. I am also feeling lazy and have to be quiet for a while as wifey is asleep 8ft away. I suppose I could stroll out and get milk/eggs/juice to wake me up or I could write a list?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not late!!! It's my *day off*



*COME TO URBAN DRINK UP TONIGHT!!!*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Will the drink up conversation mostly be about kitchens?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Will the drink up conversation mostly be about kitchens?



only if you want it to


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

I like kitchens but do suffer from kitchen envy a fair bit.... 

Where are the drinkies?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What to do with my morning?


drinking


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I like kitchens but do suffer from kitchen envy a fair bit....
> 
> Where are the drinkies?



http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/52/5226/New_Rose/Islington

that islington


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> drinking



One can of cider in the fridge
Half a miniture of Jack Daniels on the side
Half a bottle of (another urbs) lemon vodka in the freezer
One bottle of Romanian Ţuică (pronnounced Sweeka) in the cupboard

Hmmmm.......


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/52/5226/New_Rose/Islington
> 
> that islington



Where is this 'North London' you speak of?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Where is this 'North London' you speak of?


north of south london, west of east london, east of west london and south of hertfordshire.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Where is this 'North London' you speak of?



it is a land of pleasant meadows, lush pastures, and beautiful hamlets, north of the river thames


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it is a land of pleasant meadows, lush pastures, and beautiful hamlets, north of the river thames


yorkshire


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> yorkshire



you need to take a calm trip to chillville


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Sounds awful


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2009)

wow! nice kitchen marty. can you pm with details of kitchen man cos the missus wants a new one too now?...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wow! nice kitchen marty. can you pm with details of kitchen man cos the missus wants a new one too now?...



OoooOOOOOOOoooooooh! Mrs T wants one off Vadym, eh? eh? eh? *nudge*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wow! nice kitchen marty. can you pm with details of kitchen man cos the missus wants a new one too now?...



*pm sent*

vadym will be happy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll make Vadym happy - does he do bathroom? I've got a crack


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll make Vadym happy - does he do bathroom? I've got a crack



I'm sure he can attend to cracks - you rent though, get your landlord to sort out your crack


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Toast now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm sure he can attend to cracks - you rent though, get your landlord to sort out your crack



It's a big crack. I think it's making the bath sink


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Photo your big crack please


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2009)

right, suppose i better drag my sorry ass off to my first appointment for the day, hope stella gets her crack sorted.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Toast now



Fuck's sake Badgers - you are spending more time in this thread on your bloody day off!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2009)

Mornin' 

I am about to have my first cake of the day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin'
> 
> I am about to have my first cake of the day



Yay! Happy Birthday!


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll make Vadym happy - does he do bathroom? I've got a crack



For god's sake people - where's the sniggering and the fnar fnar?

It's just not good enough.  Pull your socks up or there'll be consequences.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fuck's sake Badgers - you are spending more time in this thread on your bloody day off!



Wifey is sound asleep so do not want to wake her. So am tapping away on urban (and work sadly) for the time being.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> For god's sake people - where's the sniggering and the fnar fnar?
> 
> It's just not good enough.  Pull your socks up or there'll be consequences.



It was more subtle, not a bloody NUDGENUDGE SLEDGEHAMMER 70S STYLE LIKE YOU!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wifey is sound asleep so do not want to wake her. So am tapping away on urban (and work sadly) for the time being.



You got plans or you gonna mooch?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You got plans or you gonna mooch?



Chores
Filing
Eating

Might slope out to the pub or something


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Chores
> Filing
> Eating
> 
> Might slope out to the pub or something



Day is just packed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

BooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooored already


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

kitchen is finished !!!!!!!!11111!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Go and make a mess in it! A MESS!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> kitchen is finished !!!!!!!!11111!!!!!!



And looking very nice. Bake us a cake in it!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Was gonna have toast but found two of the smallest most boring looking soopermarket value pizzas in the freezer. As a British man who craves disappointment I opted for these over the toast option. Sounds like a breakfast of champions to me and will help my mental blood pressure.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Go and make a mess in it! A MESS!



we will never use it, we will get a microwave and a hot plate in the sitting room, and never mess the kitchen up


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we will never use it, we will get a microwave and a hot plate in the sitting room, and never mess the kitchen up



Like when you get new trainers and spend the first week watching every step? Refusing to even tread on a cigarette butt or blade of grass?


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Chores
> Filing
> Eating



Really looks like you ought be be able to get 'cheese' out of that lot, but you can't.  Not enough Es.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> Really looks like you ought be be able to get 'cheese' out of that lot, but you can't.  Not enough Es.



Will grate some more cheese on the pizzas for you


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2009)

Ta.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Is this the 6k post day or is that asking too much?


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2009)

I


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> I



Me too. Am gagging


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2009)

think


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2009)

Oi!

Get out of the way of my joke!


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2009)

we


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2009)

can


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2009)

do


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2009)

it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

I doubt it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2009)

Second cake of the day eaten


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I doubt it



In the old days of the drag we used to rise up and be counted. Coming together as one and embracing these challenges with plucky determination. Sometimes those days of willing and longer thread titles feel like a distant memory. They are spoke about on PM in hushed tones by the few. 

Lest we forget


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

*makes _effort_*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Hahhahahah! 

Oh wait *runsaway*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Can of cider opening
Day off is now over


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Pizza is now out of the oven and 'staging' before cutting and serving.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Cider


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2009)

Wifey is awake now. 

*yawn*

Hmm pizza breakfast!


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2009)

Where is a pic of your kitchen Marty?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Previous page Kitty


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Posting during fag break, all for badgers to slip in and claim the round number


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2009)

Afternoon all.  Late start to the drag as (shockingly) I've been busyish this morning!  Now, thanks to marty, trying to work out this wave thingy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Bloody Marty


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Pizza (small) eaten and still hungry


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Drink more


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2009)

Did I steal it.... 

Nice kitchen indeed marty!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

Right, well having been fucking mad busy all morning, and just skimmed the last 6 fucking pages you slackers, I have this to say

Happy birthday queeny - hope you don't OD on cake 

Niiiice kitchen marty! 

bajjy - get off the friggin internet you fule - it's a day OFF 

NVP - sounds like my kinda job


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Google Wave (cheers Marty) to master 
Downloaded iTunes to support the new iPhone

Need to get away from the PC now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2009)

Really hot in the office today, partly the central heating and partly my cold. We have the windows open and I have put my little fan on but I am a bit of a sweaty mess....maybe more cake will help


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> maybe more cake will help



Hardly needs saying, really


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Washing on the rinse, washing up bowl filled with hot water, most clothes put away, cider 70% finished, windows and doors open for the airing, cigarettes smoked and a sense of under achievement


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Where is a pic of your kitchen Marty?



back a few pages i reckon


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bloody Marty



i put messages on urban and facebook, and even tweet messaged you, but you didn't get back to me


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Did I steal it....
> 
> Nice kitchen indeed marty!



cheers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i put messages on urban and facebook, and even tweet messaged you, but you didn't get back to me



I don't even know what you're TALKING about!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't even know what you're TALKING about!



googlewave


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmmmm.... 

Might have a fried egg sarnie


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Come on then badgers - only a few more posts


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2009)

Afternoon is starting to drag now, hopefully it'll be 5 soon...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

It won't you knwo. It'll be 3 for aaaagggeeeeesssssss. It always bloody is.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, feels like it's been about an hour since I posted that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

And it's always worse when some _twat_ points it out.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2009)

Listening to radio 4 and very much enjoying it. 

There have been some good unnerving short stories on at 3.30pm this week. 
I am looking forward to today's.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I am watching project x on channel 4


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Listening to radio 4 and very much enjoying it.
> 
> There have been some good unnerving short stories on at 3.30pm this week.
> I am looking forward to today's.



Badgers posting? 

I am catching Badgers post count up!!!!11!! 

Oh, what shall I do for my 20k? Invite kittyP over to post "Lol, no, we took the train instead" as my grand big number?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers posting?
> 
> I am catching Badgers post count up!!!!11!!
> 
> Oh, what shall I do for my 20k? Invite kittyP over to post "Lol, no, we took the train instead" as my grand big number?



Ha ha 
If you invite me it won't work. I have to do it by mistake and spend the next three months apologising. 

Oh and no, it wasn't Badgers. Its only me that's been sat on my arse all week listening to the radio.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2009)

kittyP said:


> There have been some good unnerving short stories on at 3.30pm this week.




Ahem, anyone?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ahem, anyone?



No, what?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2009)

I may have a Fondant Fancy in a minute 

There is sod all work to do here and what there is I am ignoring 'cos it are my birthday!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm supposed to be moving boxes, but i'm watching a filum


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

the monkeys flew a plane and it crasheded


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the monkeys flew a plane and it crasheded



What filum is that it sounds brilliant!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the monkeys flew a plane and it crasheded




What fiulm are you watching? Madagascar 2? They are lemurs, not monkeys.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What fiulm are you watching? Madagascar 2? They are lemurs, not monkeys.



project x

the monkeys survived the crash, and escaped from evildoers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Is it a kids film?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No, what?



Yeah what?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

Just applied for a crackin job - fingers crossed!!!  I want something 'worthy', and this is definitely that.  Nice salary too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Offy time?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Offy time?



Sun's well over the yard arm darling


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Offy time?



Get me a Drifter, a four finger KitKat and some crisps....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Winterval office party menu: 



> *Starters*
> 
> Roasted Beetroot Soup, Crème Fraiche and Crusty Bread
> Ham Hock & Bacon Terrine, Red Cabbage Compote & Cranberry Vinaigrette
> ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Winterval office party menu:



Mmm...that looks nice

I think I would go for

Ham Hock & Bacon Terrine
Turkey and stuff
Lemon Tart


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Qoths: have you seen your birthday thread in Community? Or are you so hopped up on sugar you can't see straight?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2009)

I know I am not invited but can I have:

Potato, Leek & Brie Gratin, Roasted Pumpkin & Pistachio Sauce 

Norfolk Free Range Turkey Breast, Stuffed with Apple & Prune Chutney, served with all the trimmings

Chocolate Capri Cake with Baileys Custard

please.....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Ham Hock & Bacon Terrine, Red Cabbage Compote & Cranberry Vinaigrette
Norfolk Free Range Turkey Breast, Stuffed with Apple & Prune Chutney, served with all the trimmings
Traditional Christmas Pudding with Brandy Custard
Coffee


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it a kids film?



1980s mathew broderick thing, a teenager film I guess, I'd never seen it before, made after he did wargames, similar sort of film, apart from the monkeys

I didn't move the boxes, went out to get something to eat,and found a new cafe in the manor, bought a humungous chicken and bacon baguette , couldn't finish the mother


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Qoths: have you seen your birthday thread in Community? Or are you so hopped up on sugar you can't see straight?



I have and have posted my thanks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 1980s mathew broderick thing, a teenager film I guess, I'd never seen it before, made after he did wargames, similar sort of film, apart from the monkeys
> 
> I didn't move the boxes, went out to get something to eat,and found a new cafe in the manor, bought a humungous chicken and bacon baguette , couldn't finish the mother



Oh yeah, I've seen that. Terrible excellent shit


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

fucking fuck cocksucker

the fucking figures are out again by £40.  my invoice register is 40 higher than my update report


WHERE ARE YOU YOU LITTLE CUNT? 

i've gone through every invoice again, it all matches what is on the register AND the update report

*tears hair out*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> WHERE ARE YOU YOU LITTLE CUNT?



Have you checked your pockets?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

What was it last time? I remember this happened before didn't it>?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What was it last time? I remember this happened before didn't it>?



it did - i'm sort of laughing hysterically now exactly because i did this last month

IT'S NOT THERE


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> it did - i'm sort of laughing hysterically now exactly because i did this last month
> 
> IT'S NOT THERE



CALM!

What was the prob last time? It's not the same thing is it?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 29, 2009)

Warm Salad of Prawns or the Steak tatar, Confit Gressingham Duck Leg or the turkey, Chocolate Capri Cake or the cheese.

Decisive eh?

Ours will be shit, as usual.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Thought I had a flat to view but then checked the address and decided against it.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> CALM!
> 
> What was the prob last time? It's not the same thing is it?



last time, the update report was over by about 40 quid, this time it's under.  there was an amount hiding in the update report that wasn't on the register

i have checked every single invoice line by line

i have compared every single invoice line by line against the update report and the invoice register

i have checked every single fucking total on the update report to make sure it has captured all the fucking cunting data

i am ready to scream and cry


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had enough of boxes now  i might try and find one big enough to fit in and hide 

Did you get your arse to the doc ms kitty?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've had enough of boxes now  i might try and find one big enough to fit in and hide
> 
> Did you get your arse to the doc ms kitty?



i know your pain, we've got loads of stuff in boxes and we're not even moving, we had to move stuff out of the kitchen, in boxes, and create space for the kitchen to be delivered, so put other stuff in boxes, filled the spare room, and put some in storage, I hate boxes  have to move the stuff out of storage and out of the spare room now  

well not right now, will start tomorrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 29, 2009)

You have a nice new kitchen to empty all the boxes into though


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2009)

Incredibly, my job has become even more futile. 

They've asked us all to go back and start it all over again only with a different checklist.

I was joking when I said I should set fire to all my work. But I really could have.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2009)

NVP said:


> I was joking when I said I should set fire to all my work. But I really could have.


Finish the job off tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh thank god it's nearly over!

You have a hangover from your Day Off Bajjy?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2009)

Morning! I am gonna be late.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2009)

Solid 11 hours of sleeps with an hour of alarm snoozing to set up Freeday Friday. 

Odd taking a day off and then returning just for one day before the weekend but all good. Seemed in some ways like a bit of a wasted day off but was nice to get the chores done, bumble around, eat nice food and sleep well. Today will fly past and then the witching weekend will be embraced with open arms. 

Still much to do but mostly just emails to write, F1 practise to watch at desk, sarnies to eat and I feel a 16:00 - 16:30 finish on the cards. Weekend is a bit of a blank canvas but some big parties on.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2009)

Badgerssssssssssss... Happy Friday to you too but that revolving image is making me feel sick...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh thank god it's nearly over!
> 
> You have a hangover from your Day Off Bajjy?



Nah, three ciders all day and some good food  

Should have gone out but whaddayoudo?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

Sometimes life's like that 

I have lower back pain fron a draught through the cat flap  Ouuuuch


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sometimes life's like that
> 
> I have lower back pain fron a draught through the cat flap  Ouuuuch



Why were you sleeping on the floor in front of the cat flap?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Badgerssssssssssss... Happy Friday to you too but that revolving image is making me feel sick...



This one?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This one?



vomits...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2009)

About half an hour now to smoke two cigarettes, drink the large black (still no milk) coffee, bath, get dressed and get out the door to work. Only three or maybe two of us in the office today so that is good news. 

55 days and 21 hours till Winterval now and I assume that the draggers have got their shopping done and made plans?


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2009)

Given that the previous two days have been pointless, I've decided that I am going to do fuck all today at work.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2009)

Neighbour is on the drums


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Why were you sleeping on the floor in front of the cat flap?



Titchy flat and no bedroom door. Don't ask.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Neighbour is on the drums



Mine woke me up at 5am arguing! Seriously! She is not well in the nogging, bless her, but drinks too and everyone other week she has a mate over and they stay up all night shouting at each other. It might not even be an argument - it might be a conversation but it wakes me up through the normal size wall (not crappy new build either!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

Have just made this to make my friend who lives in a shared house jealous. The hallway is now cafe creme colour - I hate the institution blue


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2009)

The working day has begun and all is still quiet. 

Switched off outlook out of office, tweeted, accepted LinkedIn requests, logged into Skype, plugged in Skype phone, backed up database, checked the bank account online and feel like I do not rely on technology at all.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 30, 2009)

morning all. coffee and custard croissant kind of start to the day. lots to do, little motivation. 6-month probation meeting this pm, if i pass then i'm confirmed in post. *gulp*


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have just made this to make my friend who lives in a shared house jealous. The hallway is now cafe creme colour - I hate the institution blue



That's non titchy! It looks bigger than ours and there are too of us!


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Did you get your arse to the doc ms kitty?



I have an appointment at 10.50 this morning, 
Went there to wait for an emergency appoitment and the nice receptionist looked around to check no one was listening and said "there is an appointment at 10.50 if you don't want to wait". *Wink*
I take it she wasn't suppose to give it to me. 
Neck is getting better but its still quite stiff and sore and it has been a week now so need to get a referral. If I had not been on half term I don't think I would have been able to go in to work Mon, Tues and Wed. 

So now, got milk, had Yakult, drinking tea, might have an apple and a piece of toast, listening to the radio before heading back out.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have just made this to make my friend who lives in a shared house jealous. The hallway is now cafe creme colour - I hate the institution blue



cool, I'd hate to live in shared housing again, it was alright at the time, but no way again

I didn't realise it was Friday as I've been off all week  Just got up, excellent urb drinks last night, before I got there, I forgot my pin, just couldn't remember it, after remembering it for 14 years luckily I had another card so could get some cash out, still can't remember it, it has completely vanished


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I forgot my pin, just couldn't remember it, after remembering it for 14 years luckily I had another card so could get some cash out, still can't remember it, it has completely vanished



This happened to me once. Really freaked me out after so many many years of having the same one. 
It came back about a day later. The trick is to stop thinking about it. Which I know is easier said than done.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 30, 2009)

it's too late kitty, marty's gawn senile


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 30, 2009)

Morning all.

Currently looking for new car insurance.  I change my car recently and my current company want to charge an extra £250 when I renew next month


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Currently looking for new car insurance.  I change my car recently and my current company want to charge an extra £250 when I renew next month



I read that post as though it was one of those shite, shouty car insurance ads on the TV. 

"Want to save money on your car insurance?" !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have just made this to make my friend who lives in a shared house jealous. The hallway is now cafe creme colour - I hate the institution blue



That is a cool pad!

My legs are wibbly today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is a cool pad!
> 
> My legs are wibbly today



Shouldn't drink so much should ya? 

I like Mr Qoths...mostly. We were just waffling away, happily agreeing about Alien³ Director's Cut, and then he said 'So what _makes _sci-fi horror then?' and suddenly I had to pay attention to the conversation and defend my position


----------



## prunus (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have just made this to make my friend who lives in a shared house jealous. The hallway is now cafe creme colour - I hate the institution blue



You have a tyrannosaur on your wall 

(Or is it a giganotasaur?)


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shouldn't drink so much should ya?
> 
> I like Mr Qoths...mostly. We were just waffling away, happily agreeing about Alien³ Director's Cut, and then he said 'So what _makes _sci-fi horror then?' and suddenly I had to pay attention to the conversation and defend my position



HA! I hate it when people do that!

I usually take that as a cue to offer them a drink and hope they forget they asked.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shouldn't drink so much should ya?
> 
> I like Mr Qoths...mostly. We were just waffling away, happily agreeing about Alien³ Director's Cut, and then he said 'So what _makes _sci-fi horror then?' and suddenly I had to pay attention to the conversation and defend my position



 He does sometimes like to have 'serious' discussions when he is drinking. Usually about sci-fi or Girls Aloud. Or which team of adventureres he would take with him to discover the Lost World (Daniel Craig generally features in that!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

prunus said:


> You have a tyrannosaur on your wall
> 
> (Or is it a giganotasaur?)



Former, I think. Poster from the Graun 


Those pics weren't taken this morning! Mostly over the last two years so I have different bits and stuff now so it's not all exact. Like for instance it's tidy today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He does sometimes like to have 'serious' discussions when he is drinking. Usually about sci-fi or Girls Aloud. Or which team of adventureres he would take with him to discover the Lost World (Daniel Craig generally features in that!)



I watched Layer Cake the other day. He really is a terribly...terribly _compelling _man, with great _presence_.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 30, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I read that post as though it was one of those shite, shouty car insurance ads on the TV.
> 
> "Want to save money on your car insurance?" !!!!!!!!!!





The meercats have failed me, Moneysupermarket is cheaper


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2009)

moooorrrrrrrnin - friday at fuckin last eh?


so far I have wasted my life with stupid fucking adminny paperwork type shite.  I fucking hate it.

Am also really hungry.  

Still at least it's Friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

Did you find that forty knicker?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you find that forty knicker?



No, I was just having a break before launching back into it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2009)

oh fuck off 

fucking money


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 30, 2009)

Job situation in the UK right now is fucking shit, isn't it.



I just want a job, anything, be it a supermarket cashier, cleaning floors, anything, but there isn't any fuckign work out there


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2009)

mr qog was a lovely fellah, can't remember what we talked about, but i know it was a great conversation! 

and the number hasn't come back, I've tried not thinking about it, unsuccessfully


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 30, 2009)

Did you have a gander at the writing contest, marty


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2009)

I give up

my eyes have gone doolally, I have checked and rechecked everything 10 fucking times now

I'm just gonna try and blag it, fuck it

I'll never make an accountant


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2009)

I have just had a "yum yum" doghnut thing left over from yesterday. I feel dirty. And cheap


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 30, 2009)

Morning. Last day in the house has begun.

Put a wash on, had a fag, cup of tea, did some knitting, logged on here 

I'm packed and ready to go... look  well nearly.

Nice gaff stells 

Did you have good bday drinks QoG?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Morning. Last day in the house has begun.
> 
> Put a wash on, had a fag, cup of tea, did some knitting, logged on here
> 
> ...



Good photo!! And yes thank you, I had a really lovely day and the evening drinks were fab


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> look



Teehee! Get taped up in there, it's the only way to get out of doing the actual work


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 30, 2009)

I only got that far before I got uncontrollable giggles, with him in the other room going "what? WHAT?" hehehe


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 30, 2009)

A new rep has just brought some cream cakes in, I feel a bit sick now.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Did you have a gander at the writing contest, marty



not yet, sorry


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I only got that far before I got uncontrollable giggles, with him in the other room going "what? WHAT?" hehehe





Wicked photo. 

I am not carryin that box down the stairs with my neck though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 30, 2009)

urgh! looking at monthly management accounts, it's making my eyes go funny,..

can i get in your box BiddlyBee (in the nicest possible sense)?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I give up
> 
> my eyes have gone doolally, I have checked and rechecked everything 10 fucking times now
> 
> ...



Have you met many accountants?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 30, 2009)

kittyP said:


> I am not carryin that box down the stairs with my neck though


We got lots of light boxes for you 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> can i get in your box BiddlyBee (in the nicest possible sense)?


I don't think it's big enough Paulie


----------



## Yetman (Oct 30, 2009)

Morning draggers 

Spooky weekend planned, gonna try and smash my work today so a free and easy working week next week is on the cards, what will probably happen though is I break everything so it all messes up over the weekend and I come into a mighty bollocking while in a cloud of booze related foggery. That said I've declined two parties this weekend to go shrooming and scaring instead 

Horror movies are downloading, pumpkins are sitting waiting to be carved and  the frogs brains are bubbling away in the pan nicely


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm packed and ready to go... look






kittyP said:


> Have you met many accountants?



Um, a few.  Why, you reckon I'd be good at it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 30, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Morning draggers
> 
> Spooky weekend planned, gonna try and smash my work today so a free and easy working week next week is on the cards, what will probably happen though is I break everything so it all messes up over the weekend and I come into a mighty bollocking while in a cloud of booze related foggery. That said I've declined two parties this weekend to go shrooming and scaring instead
> 
> Horror movies are downloading, pumpkins are sitting waiting to be carved and  the frogs brains are bubbling away in the pan nicely


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, I was feeling fed up earlier, but now I've heard I've got an interview on Monday morning for a job on the IOW (transport paid for) paying £10.20 an hour for teaching ESL, 40 hours a week.  Apparently the guy's seen my CV and thinks I'm perfect for the job, just wants to meet me.

The funny thing is that that was from Office Angels, who rang me in the first week I was here and then kept fobbing me off with 'we still haven't heard back from the company' and I kept assuming they had knifed me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

God, I feel dreadful and am also back-achy and bloated along with the gore probs and knackeredness but I am confused about whether it's tiredmess from hangover of if I am actually knackered from anaemia or what?  I could curl up and go back to bed right now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

Plus I can't even speak properly!


Maybe I am finally having that stroke?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2009)

I feel murderous...HATE this job today.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2009)

I remembered the number!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I remembered the number!



Is it ....2?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I remembered the number!



Yay! I knew you would. 
Was it while you were not thinking about it?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Well, I was feeling fed up earlier, but now I've heard I've got an interview on Monday morning for a job on the IOW (transport paid for) paying £10.20 an hour for teaching ESL, 40 hours a week.  Apparently the guy's seen my CV and thinks I'm perfect for the job, just wants to meet me.
> 
> The funny thing is that that was from Office Angels, who rang me in the first week I was here and then kept fobbing me off with 'we still haven't heard back from the company' and I kept assuming they had knifed me.



Goon news invertedblubberything.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 30, 2009)

Off out to meet my mother in town for some culcha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

I've actually got some work to do today. All the stuffs I should have done during the week.

What I _really_ want to do is cuddle up with someone and have a nap


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2009)

*kills all the ignorants in the face*


----------



## prunus (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, I feel dreadful and am also back-achy and bloated along with the gore probs and knackeredness but I am confused about whether it's tiredmess from hangover of if I am actually knackered from anaemia or what?  I could curl up and go back to bed right now.



So..... we're gonna have a good evening tonight then...?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2009)

I have resorted to an afternoon coffee...tingz are bad.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What I _really_ want to do is cuddle up with someone and have a nap



I just tried to work out some marketing rates for taxi tip seats and lost my temper due to being over-numbered today

What I _really_ want though, is an explosive shit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

prunus said:


> So..... we're gonna have a good evening tonight then...?



Napping? 

Nah, I'll be alright once I am FREE of work shackles.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

I honestly just popped in to basically say 'Am working a bit!' then close the window again but I've been aimlessly clicking around looking for something to look at *for twenty minutes *


----------



## Yetman (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm trying to get in touch with a local hippy to give me an indian head massage but she's not answering her phone. Turns out she's a clairovoiant as well. Co-incidence? I think not


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What I _really_ want though, is an explosive shit



You need some coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Yetman (Oct 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What I _really_ want though, is an explosive shit



Glad you posted that, I was on a conference call yesterday and really needed to drop the brown anchor, I wondered if it was bad form to discuss serious work issues while crimping off a fat one? Would they be able to tell? Would they have the balls to say anything if they did? Of course they wouldnt! Should have fucking done it shouldnt I. Bastard.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 30, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm trying to get in touch with a local hippy to give me an indian head massage but she's not answering her phone. Turns out she's a clairovoiant as well. Co-incidence? I think not


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Well, I was feeling fed up earlier, but now I've heard I've got an interview on Monday morning for a job on the IOW (transport paid for) paying £10.20 an hour for teaching ESL, 40 hours a week.  Apparently the guy's seen my CV and thinks I'm perfect for the job, just wants to meet me.
> 
> The funny thing is that that was from Office Angels, who rang me in the first week I was here and then kept fobbing me off with 'we still haven't heard back from the company' and I kept assuming they had knifed me.



Good luck, mate.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

NVP said:


> Good luck, mate.



You burning papers?


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2009)

My boss is threatening to pull me off a course I really want to go on, because it's in the last week before I move to another department.

She really needs my help, she needs me to work my balls off and do unpaid overtime, to get certain projects completed or stable before I go.

My new job, for the same organisation, is completely unrelated to what I'm doing now.

Is she really that fucking stupid?


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You burning papers?



Today was awesomely futile. I think I found like three or four bits of the evidence that they're after all day. When it happens all the other temps crowd round and coo over it.

'Ooh! Ooh! A driver's license! See! They _do _exist.' And so on. I've never got aroused by a copy of a PGCE before but I think t happened today 

Now I feel is the time for drugs, wine and a hot bath.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2009)

Corax said:


> My boss is threatening to pull me off a course I really want to go on, because it's in the last week before I move to another department.
> 
> She really needs my help, she needs me to work my balls off and do unpaid overtime, to get certain projects completed or stable before I go.
> 
> ...



Will you be able to talk her around?



NVP said:


> Today was awesomely futile. I think I found like three or four bits of the evidence that they're after all day. When it happens all the other temps crowd round and coo over it.
> 
> 'Ooh! Ooh! A driver's license! See! They _do _exist.' And so on. I've never got aroused by a copy of a PGCE before but I think t happened today
> 
> Now I feel is the time for drugs, wine and a hot bath.



That is awesome though. OoooOOOOoooooOOh!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm gonna have a whinge in here.

I am SO hungover and I can't find my ipruprofen  There is a strip of them _somewhere_ in the house


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm gonna have a whinge in here.
> 
> I am SO hungover and I can't find my ipruprofen  There is a strip of them _somewhere_ in the house



(((Stella)))

Go back to bed and look later 

I can't be arsed to get dressed. Or washed.


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2009)

Start drinking again, Stella. You know it makes sense.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2009)

NVP said:


> Start drinking again, Stella. You know it makes sense.



I like that suggestion.


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2009)

It's half ten, after all. The pubs are open in half an hour (thereby legitimising it completely) so you'd only be jumping the gun by half an hour.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2009)

You're terrible Muriel


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, nearly half ten.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2009)

Ow my head 

I has stuff to do today....I think  so I can't start drinking again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2009)

Hahahah just remembered why I'm in so much pain! Has this anaemia thing, right, and in the pub with prunus the ex-biologist and he's all  'have  fiorentina pizza with egg and spinach on to supplement diet of booze with good stuff' then had orange juice to aid absorption....with a load of vodka in it


----------



## prunus (Oct 31, 2009)

You know it makes sense


----------



## prunus (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyway, *actually* I suggested some steak and liver, to boost B vitamins, methionine, iron and cysteine levels, but no...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2009)

prunus said:


> Anyway, *actually* I suggested some steak and liver, to boost B vitamins, methionine, iron and *cysteine *levels, but no...



Do you know I actually had that word as the single thing swirling around my head while I was riffling through the odds and sods drawer looking for pills. it was spelled Sistine in my head though 







I'm building up to 20k post


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2009)

i have moved boxes out of storage, been to B&Q, bought stuff, this afternoon, I will move sofas and return the fridge to the kitchen


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2009)

prunus said:


> Anyway, *actually* I suggested some steak and liver, to boost B vitamins, methionine, iron and cysteine levels, but no...



  she won't listen


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> she won't listen



Just taken  ferrous sulphate supplement washed down with an apple


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i have moved boxes out of storage, been to B&Q, bought stuff, this afternoon, I will move sofas and return the fridge to the kitchen



Sounds like far too much work for a day off that marty

I did a bit before, made myself ill, so I'm drinking now instead


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Sounds like far too much work for a day off that marty
> 
> I did a bit before, made myself ill, so I'm drinking now instead



if I had  the choice, the fridge would remain in the sitting room FOREVER !!!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> if I had  the choice, the fridge would remain in the sitting room FOREVER !!!



Well, it would be really handy for when you fancy a beer watching telly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2009)

What you could do is tie a piece of string to each beer, and the fridge door and also have a broom handy.

So you pull one string to open the door, pull another string with a beer on the end of it towards you then close the door with the broom.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2009)

Or just sit right next to the fridge


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Or just sit right next to the fridge



that is where I sit at the moment


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 31, 2009)

2-0 to the arse on my day of sport, bought loads of vinyl for twenty nicker, had a coffee and a custard danish, bought the missus some flowers, i'm fucking slaying it today


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> that is where I sit at the moment



Dunt need moving then, does it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2009)

OK I finally feel well enough to go back to bed


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Yay! I knew you would.
> Was it while you were not thinking about it?



I was at the cashpoint and it just came back to me, I have tattooed it to my forehead and if I forget it again I will ask people in the queue to tell me what it is


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Big sleep but was still not enough. 
Ache all over after some Saturday lifting but hopping in the bath soon. 
Wish I could laze about for an hour longer and sneak in another white (have milk) coffee before heading off. 

Oh well, another week and the old routine starts again. 
Luckily there is low stress levels ahead and plenty to make the hours pass by.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I have lower back pain


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Ouch 

Wifey seems to be getting better in the neck/back pain department after a nasty week last week. I am pretty lucky that I have never struggled with back/neck pain aside from a couple of awkward nights sleeping positions.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah  I think it's connecting to my current situation of bloodening but maybe it's not. It might be draughts 

I've also fucked up my bank. I transferred my wages into the DD account TOO LATE so all the DDs have gone out, I'm over the overdraft, the other chunk of money is in limbo for 3 days and I have about £13 cash in my wallet 

Not a good start to Nov


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Morning...7:32am...will I be late today?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Forgot it is November now. 

Shitty news on the money situation babes. I have stopped all my DDs apart from one so pay bills when I can rather than on a fixed day. Takes a bit of effort every month but better than getting charges.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Coffee number two...8:45am..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm almost ready to leave for work...half an hour early


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Good going Stella...you'll be early enough for both of us.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I might just be, you know. I have RUN OUT OF COFFEE so have to go to work to get some of their not-bad free shit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Finishing second cup of fresh stuff here...still in jimjams...gonna be late!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2009)

On my way to first day of new gig,  no urban access during the day though, apart from my phone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Awwww good luck Mart! Have a good day


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> On my way to first day of new gig,  no urban access during the day though, apart from my phone



hahahaha! We will talk ABOUT YOU!!!


----------



## cesare (Nov 2, 2009)

Good luck marty!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Was only 10 minutes late. I rock!!! 

Have a great first day Marty!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Slowly, slowly, slowly waking up now. 

Had a coffee, plugged in a scanner, could not get scanner to work, tried to find drivers, could not find drivers, made another coffee, stared at my inbox, drunk the coffee, discussed profit and loss, posted on urban and stared at my inbox again. 

A solid Monday so far.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> A solid Monday so far.



I reckon you have had a productive start Badgers. Well done!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

So far today I've;

Created one diary appointment
Sent timesheet to printer (not collected)
Made a note of one two things to do
Drunk 1 coffee
Drunk 1 glass of Boots own re-energiser tab fizzy thing
Sent a PM


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Great collective effort from the draggers so far then. 
First hour is nearly done and we have contributed greatly to the UK GDP


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2009)

Morning all.

Annoying boss is off today and co-incidentally _someone _had turned off all the heaters in the office on Friday night...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Going to counter what I did for the environment and my health by cycling to work by nipping out for a ___ ~~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I might fax off my timesheet now it's filled in.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I might fax off my timesheet now it's filled in.



Careful...don't want to over do things...maybe save that for later, when you are _really_ bored?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

My own personal net profit is quite high on my agenda so I think I'll do it now 

I will leave off chasing the papers for the meeting on Thurs til later tho


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

Mornin' - I have a really bad throat today. I am hoping it will mean I develop a sexy, husky voice rather than the frog like noises I am making at the moment


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Has Mr Kippers ever caught a frog? They _screeaaam_ when cornered in the kitchen. Sounds like infants being tortured


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Phoning people, leaving messages. 
Emailing people, not expecting replies. 

Hungry today too and not sure what I want. 
Have eaten pretty much every this hick town has to offer and bored of it all.


----------



## prunus (Nov 2, 2009)

.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

prunus said:


> .



Is that a graphic representation of how much you want to be sitting at your desk?


----------



## prunus (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is that a graphic representation of how much you want to be sitting at your desk?



As seen through one of these:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

100000000x magnification


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has Mr Kippers ever caught a frog? They _screeaaam_ when cornered in the kitchen. Sounds like infants being tortured



(((Little Froggies))) 

Nah - he's never caught a frog. Too scared. Yesterday he was scared of the printer.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

To-do list is longer than it was at 09:00 
Scanner is still not working and I gave up looking for the drivers. 
Coffee cup is empty and I have reached maximum caffeine intake already. 
Might be about time to sneak in another morning __~ before actually starting work?


----------



## Madusa (Nov 2, 2009)

can i post here? not at work yet but have a 10 hour stint ahead of me...oh yes! What joy!

Made a *bit* bearable by one of my classes containing a hot boy who flirts heavily with me. It's all forbidden of course, but yeah, gives me a reason to tart up a bit for work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

10 hours teaching? Looooooong day is loooooooong


----------



## Madusa (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah, but then i get fri off.  I'm down with it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought I looked quite hot when I set off this morning but I have just looked at myself in the toilet mirror and in my pinafore dress I look like an old and chubby St. Trinian


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Madusa said:


> yeah, but then i get fri off.  I'm down with it.



Good 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought I looked quite hot when I set off this morning but I have just looked at myself in the toilet mirror and in my pinafore dress I look like an old and chubby St. Trinian



and bad news for a Monday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Madusa said:


> can i post here? not at work yet but have a 10 hour stint ahead of me...oh yes! What joy!
> 
> Made a *bit* bearable by one of my classes containing a hot boy who flirts heavily with me. It's all forbidden of course, but yeah, gives me a reason to tart up a bit for work.



Forbidden student/teacher flirting is forbidden but HOT forbidden! 

Hang on....he's legal isn't he?


----------



## Madusa (Nov 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought I looked quite hot when I set off this morning but I have just looked at myself in the toilet mirror and in my pinafore dress I look like an old and chubby St. Trinian



 I hate days like that! Then you think: I aint wearing this outfit ever ever again...'til the next time. 

So I'll probably look sweet as i set off then by the time i have to take his class at 7pm, i'll be looking right rough. N'mind...it's all about the forbidden lusty looks. hahaha God, this is bad.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 2, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Forbidden student/teacher flirting is forbidden but HOT forbidden!
> 
> Hang on....he's legal isn't he?



yeah yeah...only teach legals innit?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

11:00 - 12:00 drag window begins and after a good start to the day the slow down has started now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Madusa said:


> yeah yeah...only teach legals innit?



 Okay then...ENJOY the hotness....

I can just imagine you in a low cut top leaning over his desk pointing out a spelling/grammar mistake or modelling pronunication really slowly, with lip-glossed lips..


----------



## Madusa (Nov 2, 2009)

lol, something like that. 

Ooo better dash. see ya


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2009)

Fucking starving today

Cheapo ready brek didn't touch the sides, am now having one of those crappy apples that make you more hungry 

Monday 

Still, had a fucking great viewing first thing!!  Decision by Friday, but he reckons he's 80% going for it so far


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 2, 2009)

morning all, bored shedless already, the missus has the day off and shopping with her ma, i resent being at work when she's not, didn't want to get out of bed this morning, still wishing i was in bed tbh.....i think i have a pathological dislike of mondays......


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think i have a pathological dislike of mondays......



you and the rest of the bleedin country mate


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, bored shedless already, the missus has the day off and shopping with her ma, i resent being at work when she's not, didn't want to get out of bed this morning, still wishing i was in bed tbh.....i think i have a pathological dislike of mondays......



Your probation ending meeting thingy went alright, I assume?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i resent being at work when she's not, ......



 Childish!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, bored shedless already, the missus has the day off and shopping with her ma, i resent being at work when she's not, didn't want to get out of bed this morning, still wishing i was in bed tbh.....i think i have a pathological dislike of mondays......



Did you enjoy Marc Almond?

Mr. QofG's thought it was excellent - a good mix of familiar and unfamilar stuff, he especially liked the Alestair Crowley penned number! Though he wasn't that keen on the support act.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Cranberry and raspberry juice is going down nicely with a banana on the side. 
I am now leaning towards a jacket spud (cheese and beans of course) but should pop to the soopermarket.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 2, 2009)

sojourner;9895479]you and the rest of the bleedin country mate[/QUOTE]innit said:


> Did you enjoy Marc Almond?
> 
> Mr. QofG's thought it was excellent - a good mix of familiar and unfamilar stuff, he especially liked the Alestair Crowley penned number! Though he wasn't that keen on the support act.


yes, loved him, he was really enjoying himself and did a very varied set of songs, which was interesting. the sound improved over the show which was good, cos at first you couldn't hear the strings at all. the bloke sitting next to us described the support as frightful which is a reasonable description i reckon. altho when he came on and did a number with marc almond, it was quite beautiful i thought. and seeing him leading all of the crowd in an acapella of say hello wave goodbye made my eyes get a bit moist, i have to say.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Everything's coming up Paulie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

Dull here. I am trying to summon the energy to make a cup of tea.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Only about an hour until lunch now. 
Then the halfway mark is passed and the afternoon drag to face. 
I have a feeling that this afternoon will be a killer but will survive it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'll stamp my feet and scream and scream if you carry on like that.....



If _*I *_carry on like that? 

I have meerly observed the childishness of your statement.

Own it Paulieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't mind Mondays so much as I am usually knackered and sail through them in a bleary old blear of bleariness and that gets them out of the way without me noticing iyswim.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

I haz tea.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm in a steak licking mood again.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Will any of the draggers think worse of me if I am asleep about 19:30 this evening?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm in a steak licking mood again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


>



Photshopped, shorely? Look at it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Photshopped, shorely? Look at it!



I still want. Along with some chips. Actually not some but lots. Lots of chips. And what do I have....prunes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmmmm, Sainsbury's gave me a voucher for £1.25 off a £6.00 spend on cheese.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I still want. Along with some chips. Actually not some but lots. Lots of chips. And what do I have....prunes



What is it with the prunes? You obvs fucking _hate_ them! Isn't there something else you could snack on? And take a prune supplement or something? Fucking prunes.


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a book of subway discount vouchers 

*fat bastard*


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Will any of the draggers think worse of me if I am asleep about 19:30 this evening?



I would - Corrie's on then!

I'm wondering whether to get a bottle of red on the way home.  Well, I'm gonna need some kind of sustenance while I make tonight's humungous tea


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What is it with the prunes? You obvs fucking _hate_ them! Isn't there something else you could snack on? And take a prune supplement or something? Fucking prunes.



They are convenient I suppose. And better than apricots. Tbh I do quite like them....they are just not chocolate, chips, cake or cheese


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

zenie said:


> I have a book of subway discount vouchers
> 
> *fat bastard*



What is your usual sub or do you go for the 'of the day' option?


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What is your usual sub or do you go for the 'of the day' option?


 
I usually go for 'of the day' 'cos I'm a cheepie, but my favourite is Italian BMT *burp* 

With these vouchers I'll get a BMT meal I think....today is some weird Chicken Tikka thingy which sounds gross - chicken tikka hot with melted chesse in a subl 

Oh and I'm off to hospital shortly, seems OH may have been walking around with a broken ankle


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Ugh. Coming up to the 6 week 3pm slot


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Just had some good 'end of year' news so feeling pretty  now and a bit odd


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just had some good 'end of year' news so feeling pretty  now and a bit odd



Odd?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, stuff and things.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just had some good 'end of year' news so feeling pretty  now and a bit odd



Your treasure seeking goat has emailed you a photograph of itself winking, with the subject 'IN THE BAG MY SON' leading you to think it is in for a fine harvest this Winterval? When it usually calls with detailed news and updates on its progress?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2009)

Bit of a flurry of work just then, what's that about


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Want a __~ but not long had one.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Just had a ___~~~ last hour won't drag too much.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2009)

Blimey - 4 o clock already

Can't wait to get home, open the wine, get me jams and big slippers on, and make a vat of lush food


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes! 3pm has been and gone


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Still got at least an hour to kill but time is flying now. 

In other news for lunch I picked up a cheese fest detailed below: 

1x McLelland Seriously Strong Cheddar (400g) - Reduced from £3.68 to £1.84 
1x Parmigiano Reggiano Parmesan (200g) - Reduced from £3.00 to £2.00 
2x Sainsbury's Swiss Fondue Cheese (400g) - Reduced from £6.00 to £3.00 

Total cheese value of £12.68 for £6.84 
Used voucher for £1.25 off £6.00 or more cheese purchases
Total spend for all that tasty cheese was £5.59


----------



## Yetman (Nov 2, 2009)

I am eating a bag of Walkers Sensations, Oriental Red Curry. Made with real ingredients apparently


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not eating anything  But I do want some cheese now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Cheese bargains are the best  

Fondue cheese with chunks of crusty bread, red peppers, pineapple chunks, silverskin onions and chunks of salami.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I've said this before and I will say it again: since being a pescatarian all I really miss is spicey sausage  Salami, peppered this, smoked that oh god chorizo casserole nomnomnomnomnomnomnom even pepperami. And pastrami!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

So meat then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So meat then?



Spicy sausage, I said  You can keep your greasy chops and salty bacons and roasted chickens infused with sadness.


----------



## prunus (Nov 2, 2009)

Mmm, gravy seasoned with tears.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I like my tofu marinated in the sweat of innocents.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Now have urbanz on the iPhone so the lols will increase!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Now have urbanz on the iPhone so the lols will increase!!!!



So you say.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So you say.



imincharge


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

*makes face*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2009)

just a quick Hello! still alive, first day at work, can't log in here much though


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2009)

Woo hi marty!  hope it's going well matey!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Not yet Mart


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Marty will soon be propping up the drag once more, of this I am certain.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Entering the 5pm period
Silence in the office apart from tapping keys and rustling of paper


----------



## prunus (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I've got an interview on Monday morning for a job on the IOW



How did it go?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Entering the 5pm period
> Silence in the office apart from tapping keys and rustling of paper



AM home and happy to be so.

Jimjams on, glass of wine, soup warming on the cooker...An evening of study ahead.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not yet Mart



we'll see 



Badgers said:


> Marty will soon be propping up the drag once more, of this I am certain.



they do restrict the hours, i think i can only go on at lunch time, but tried it at 4.30 and it seemed to work, there is also the problem of a badly positioned desk with a lot of traffic behind it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> they do restrict the hours, i think i can only go on at lunch time, but tried it at 4.30 and it seemed to work, there is also the problem of a badly positioned desk with a lot of traffic behind it



You will have to work on that Marty...give it a few days, work out the coup, shag whoever has the desk moving power and Tadaaaaaaaaaa you'll get your own office and can put your feet up on the desk...

Or..Maybe not..


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You will have to work on that Marty...give it a few days, work out the coup, shag whoever has the desk moving power and Tadaaaaaaaaaa you'll get your own office and can put your feet up on the desk...
> 
> Or..Maybe not..



shag dave?  damn you dave


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> shag dave?  damn you dave



Meh, call him Davina and close your eyes...dream of the new office and endless dragging thread hours, undisturbed. Alternatively, you could put up and shut up...hey maybe even do some work.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2009)

Escaped the drag moments after 5pm in the end. 
Stopped off on for a quick cider in the pub on the way home. 
Then stopped off at the offy to get more cider (7 for £5) and home in PJs. 

Dinner on the go, washing in the machine and heading towards bedways bestways


----------



## prunus (Nov 2, 2009)

Home. Wine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

Been home for hours. Watched Making of HHGTTG special feature and have washed up. Made _Tuna Surprise_ and eaten it and cooked quiche and rice for lunches this week. Been hassled on email to do stuff. Now listening to doc about ecnomics on R4 and cleaning kitchen and downloading Jack Peñate tunes. Gonna look in recycling for label to jacket I want to take back in a sec.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> _Tuna Surprise_


What was the surprise, did you use salmon instead?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> What was the surprise, did you use salmon instead?



The surprise is it's always the same


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Been home for hours. Watched Making of HHGTTG special feature and have washed up. Made _Tuna Surprise_ and eaten it and cooked quiche and rice for lunches this week. Been hassled on email to do stuff. Now listening to doc about ecnomics on R4 and cleaning kitchen and downloading Jack Peñate tunes. Gonna look in recycling for label to jacket I want to take back in a sec.



you've made lunch for the whole week? taking a flask of nice coffee as well? 

In other news, I can now drive to work if I want, parking costs £30 a *YEAR!!!*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you've made lunch for the whole week? taking a flask of nice coffee as well?
> 
> In other news, I can now drive to work if I want, parking costs £30 a *YEAR!!!*



Probably won't last the week but it's a couple of days of veg quiche and rice nom 

What's the gig like then mart?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Probably won't last the week but it's a couple of days of veg quiche and rice nom
> 
> What's the gig like then mart?



early doors yet, only started today, and had to do induction this morning, with all those induction games


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> early doors yet, only started today, and had to do induction this morning, with all those induction games



They are rank those game things


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They are rank those game things



yep, and can I remember any names from this morning? - can i fuck!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> yep, and can I remember any names from this morning? - can i fuck!



Hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fuck 'em - you'll only be there 14 months, right, so who cares 




Oh, and don't mention anything but I am ignoring prunus


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fuck 'em - you'll only be there 14 months, right, so who cares
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my mum texted me, she said I hope you make an effort and settle in this job


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my mum texted me, she said I hope you make an effort and settle in this job



Mum knows


----------



## prunus (Nov 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, and don't mention anything but I am ignoring prunus



Damn your eyes!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Loseday rolls around again draggers. 
Not a bad sleep after a tasty dinner and chucking down a coffee.
Feeling slightly 'groundhog day' today with the old routine kicking in. 

What say you?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

prunus said:


> Damn your eyes!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

I arrive to the drag thread having slept 8 hours..tooooooo much...1st fresh coffee and a banana, I don't think it's going to help me cycle to work in the rain though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Another day, another few quid. Same  shit, different day. I'm down with this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

*2nd fresh coffee


*yawn and stretch*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Another day, another few quid. Same  shit, different day. I'm done with this.


*corrected*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2009)

On an earlier train, flexitime is a bit of an incentive


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> On an earlier train, flexitime is a bit of an incentive



incentives are good....what time will you be able to leave work today then?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

Ready to hit the wet roads of the big smoke. I will clearly be on time today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm almost ready to go! If i left now i'd be on time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

prunus said:


> Damn your eyes!



Have put important papers in my bag for considerations later


----------



## prunus (Nov 3, 2009)

Jolly good.  I shall be watching you....

Metaphorically, like - nothing actionable here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

I was on time...massive to do list today though..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Jesus what is wtrong woith me now? I have tummy ache and feel like I'm doing to die!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus what is wtrong woith me now? I have tummy ache and feel like I'm doing to die!



Yeah, but if you go home and curl up on the sofa because you feel poorly, you will feel as right as rain by 12pm and then feel a bit silly for not working...I know, done it myself before.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2009)

morning all, training session this morning, yawn. at least i didn't get wet on way in (even tho i bought some new wet weather cycling gear! )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus what is wtrong woith me now? I have tummy ache and feel like I'm doing to die!




Are you taking the iron tablets, it could be those. Perhaps pop into Boots or somewhere and ask the pharmacist but I think tummy upsets are a side effect.

Or you are just a wreck!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, training session this morning, yawn. at least i didn't get wet on way in (even tho i bought some new wet weather cycling gear! )



I left home prepared to get drenched in the rain.

It only drizzled as far as Old Street, then dried up. The ride to work was actually really pleasant and fast due to the damp roads.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you taking the iron tablets, it could be those. Perhaps pop into Boots or somewhere and ask the pharmacist but I think tummy upsets are a side effect.
> 
> Or you are just a wreck!



I took one this morning plus 2x nurofen cuz of back ache. Was a bit....explosive thisd am too. The pain is quite high up - like chest as well as tummy :cry:

I have a cream cheese bagel but I can't eat it!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2009)

Morning all.  Good start to the day so far, I was accused of being a Nazi earlier


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

A happy start to the day battling with solicitors and the like. 
Not all bad though, made the first half hour go quickly and now to make calls that are ignored. 

Happy, happy, joy, joy.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I took one this morning plus 2x nurofen cuz of back ache. Was a bit....explosive thisd am too. The pain is quite high up - like chest as well as tummy :cry:
> 
> I have a cream cheese bagel but I can't eat it!



(((Stella))) 

The chest thing could also be acid indigestion. If it hasn't gone off by lunchtime I'd go to the pharmacist or doc just to get some reassurance


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Sure that was not the tuna 'surprise' Stella?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.  Good start to the day so far, I was accused of being a *Nazi earlier*



Why? 

You refused to have nothing less that full fat milk on your cereal?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

I hate feeling ill cuz I almost never do (apart from hangovers) and I was bent over in the loo here breathing heavily and I'm like, wtf are you faking? but it hurts


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I hate feeling ill cuz I almost never do (apart from hangovers) and I was bent over in the loo here breathing heavily and I'm like, wtf are you faking? but it hurts



Well if it hurts, you aren't faking surely.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah but am I letting it hurt to get out of work?  like faking to get out of school?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah but am I letting it hurt to get out of work?  like faking to get out of school?



 Oh god...you have to decide that, it's possible I suppose. Are you that good at bringing things on?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Nope. I mean - I never do it. I might throw a sickie once in a while if I feel ropey after a night out, or the first few days of a cold when I *am* ill but that's a cold. I know what a cold is and feels like. This, however, is a mystery pain


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Why?
> 
> You refused to have nothing less that full fat milk on your cereal?



I administer another forum which is pretty laid back kinda like here (obviously anything offensive is dealt with).  Allegedly someone posted some homophobic remarks (they didn't) and because we didn't immediately delete them on a whim that makes me a Nazi


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

OK. Has choked down bagel. Not dead yet. Fuck's sake


----------



## prunus (Nov 3, 2009)

It's your body crying out for meat.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

10am and all is well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

prunus said:


> It's your body crying out for meat.



Can you recommend a supplement? Or something I can just lick or let dissolve on my tongue and not actually eat?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2009)

Steak smoothie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Steak smoothie?



then spit?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

___~~~


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2009)

Morning Fucksquad 

Woke up last night in fucking shoreditch (wherever that is?) in some birds bedroom sucking on her neck and covered in blood. Turns out I'm only a sleep-vampire init, last thing I need right now tbh 

Work is busy, weather is shit, pah and indeed meh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Morning Fucksquad
> 
> Woke up last night in fucking shoreditch (wherever that is?) in some birds bedroom sucking on her neck and covered in blood. Turns out I'm only a sleep-vampire init, last thing I need right now tbh
> 
> Work is busy, weather is shit, pah and indeed meh.



You're in London? WE SHOULD DRINK!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> ___~~~



Just had one too. 
It was not bad.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just had one too.
> It was not bad.



Mine was a bit dry to be honest. End of tabacco pouch..dry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm going for one now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

Hungry now...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Hungry now...



Just got sarnies out the fridge


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're in London? WE SHOULD DRINK!



Not any more mfraid mate, was a flying visit 

___~


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just got sarnies out the fridge



...but I don't want your sarnies..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Not any more mfraid mate, was a flying visit
> 
> ___~




You can also change into a bat now? Shoreditch, eh?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2009)

Morning slackers,  I is having a _____~~~


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

Hungry...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Bored and been told off for bad diary management which makes me MORE bored and fucking furious tbh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bored and been told off for bad diary management which makes me MORE bored and fucking furious tbh



What did you do wrong? What was bad?


----------



## prunus (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bored and been told off for *bad dairy management* which makes me MORE bored and fucking furious tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> What did you do wrong? What was bad?





> Please can you read the emails rather than just copy and paste them into the wrong place!  Otherwise, I might as well do this myself and it is worse than having no support!
> 
> This email clearly states that the meeting has been moved to the 16 November but you have pasted this into the old timing of 13 November when I am now chairing X all day.
> 
> ...



*yawn* not cut out for this, not cut out for it at all.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd go fucking mad at you for that tbf stella

No point doing the job if you're just going to fuck it up for whoever it is all the time!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

But I don't like it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

Take it on the chin, it was a mistake. Nobody died. Not a reason to go apeshit about either. That email was firm but fair. I understand your position though, when you don't like a job it's almost impossible to do it right.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> But I don't like it



Go for another job then.  It's not fair on whoever you're doing the job for, is it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Go for another job then.  It's not fair on whoever you're doing the job for, is it?




I don't come in here for this shit neither!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't come in here for this shit neither!



stfu then!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2009)

Seriously though, I don't understand how you would do a job badly just because you couldn't be arsed.  What a waste of your day!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Seriously though, I don't understand how you would do a job badly just because you couldn't be arsed.  What a waste of your day!








Sorry soj, I am being a major arsehole today


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2009)

But - by doing that, you're making stress for yourself you daft mare!

Ah balls to it - s'up to you.  Like you say, you're in a shit mood today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

sojourner said:


> But - by doing that, you're making stress for yourself you daft mare!
> 
> Ah balls to it - s'up to you.  Like you say, you're in a shit mood today.



I am, it's true to both of those 

I think I need a hug to be honest. I feel very odd today, head and body


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2009)

Are you ill?  I'm afraid if you're ill I don't do hugs.  I've only just got well myself.  Self-preservation n that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Not ill, _odd_  Is different


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm starving, but it's a bit early for lunch


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

Chicken soup and krisprolls for me...


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2009)

Mushroom soup (I think) and a bit of baguette when I can be arsed to go and make it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Veg quiche and YESTERDAY'S RICE heated in microwave


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> YESTERDAY'S RICE heated



Possible source of feeling unwell?


----------



## Madusa (Nov 3, 2009)

urgh! work beckons. 

still, sexy flirty boy had his foot in a massive cast yesterday...said he fell down some stairs. Maybe i can lavish on some sympathy...or maybe pick on him to answer all the difficult questions like i did yesterday 

Mad ways to entertain yourself at work. ohh yes!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Possible source of feeling unwell?



Not eaten it yet  Plus, I made it about 8pm yesterday, let it cool then stuck it in the fridge so there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Radio woman is moaning about things that annoy her 
I am annoyed by this so am moaning about her moaning about things that annoy her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Radio woman is moaning about things that annoy her
> I am annoyed by this so am moaning about her moaning about things that annoy her



Not in the correct mood to answer my PM then?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not in the correct mood to answer my PM then?



Whoops, never even spotted that...


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not eaten it yet  Plus, I made it about 8pm yesterday, let it cool then stuck it in the fridge so there's nothing wrong with it.



Must be a lack of steak then


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm starving, but it's a bit early for lunch



You posted that at 11 minutes past 12.

That's LATE for lunch!  Lunch is at 12 sharp.  In my book.  Otherwise I pass out or get irrationally angry

I am full to the brim right now of homemade squash and cabbage stew, and lordy, it feels good


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Must be a lack of steak then



What I really need is to lick some meat and obtain the essense from it, then spit it back out again.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2009)

Can we stop with all the fellatio references please, as I have just eaten, and it's making me feel sick


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Beer
I am going for beer
I am going out in the rain to have beer


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You posted that at 11 minutes past 12.
> 
> That's LATE for lunch!  Lunch is at 12 sharp.  In my book.  Otherwise I pass out or get irrationally angry


I caved in not long after posting. Generally I aim for 1-2 so I have a shorter afternoon.



5t3IIa said:


> What I really need is to lick some meat and obtain the essense from it, then spit it back out again.


Try distilling some lamb chops to make a meaty essential oil?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Beer
> I am going for beer
> I am going out in the rain to have beer



You have just pushed me toward a beer also. I wasnt going to, but now I am. And its all your fault. 

Not that I'm complaining like


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

___~~


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 3, 2009)

Sod beer, sod coffee, sod tasty lunches, I just want to be back in my bed, with my duvet wrapped tight around me.  First thing I'm going to do when I get home is power nap.  If I wasn't so busy, I'd just go straight to bed and stay there until morning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Sod beer, sod coffee, sod tasty lunches, I just want to be back in my bed, with my duvet wrapped tight around me.  First thing I'm going to do when I get home is power nap.  If I wasn't so busy, I'd just go straight to bed and stay there until morning.



This is the attitude we like matey


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2009)

very senior bod at new work place was at college with me in the 80s, used to get up to usual student shenanigans at college, he's done very well in the last 20 years, I have done a lot of sideways moves


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> very senior bod at new work place was at college with me in the 80s, used to get up to usual student shenanigans at college, he's done very well in the last 20 years, I have done a lot of sideways moves



Oh the bastard. Is he nice tho, or smug?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

Stella:

http://www.charityjob.co.uk/jobs/greater london/Admin


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> very senior bod at new work place was at college with me in the 80s, used to get up to usual student shenanigans at college, he's done very well in the last 20 years, I have done a lot of sideways moves



Oh that has to smart.

At least you got on OK though, so he probably won't have one eye on you?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2009)

malcolm eggs said:


> Oh that has to smart.
> 
> At least you got on OK though, so he probably won't have one eye on you?



Not really, he has stayed at the same place for about 15 years,maybe longer,I've had a lot of jobs, finding it hard to settle at a lot of them,or getting fucked off with fuckwits in senior management and fucking the fuck off. A lesson for the kids, don't fuck the fuck off I guess ! I still have the time to make my mark on this cruel unforgiving world though.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh the bastard. Is he nice tho, or smug?



He's alright, but haven't seen him to speak to for well over 10 years, makes for an interesting work dynamic though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Yetman said:


> You have just pushed me toward a beer also. I wasnt going to, but now I am. And its all your fault.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining like



I had two 6% ciders. 

The lunch was tainted by the staff at my favourite SW18 telling me it is almost certain to close


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> He's alright, but haven't seen him to speak to for well over 10 years, makes for an interesting work dynamic though



Remember this: He may well be a bit envious of your free-wheeling devil may care lifestyle


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Stella:
> 
> http://www.charityjob.co.uk/jobs/greater london/Admin



Cheers but that's mostly PA gigs *spit* and admin at Rambler's Association 'obsession with rambling essential' and 'Admin at Zoological Society 'obsession with zoos and green things essential'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cheers but that's mostly PA gigs *spit* and admin at Rambler's Association 'obsession with rambling essential' and 'Admin at Zoological Society 'obsession with zoos and green things essential'


----------



## Epico (Nov 3, 2009)

Pashminas 

That is all.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>



I can't begin to decipher what that means


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone else got the Sylvanian Families advert music in their heads?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I had two 6% ciders.
> 
> The lunch was tainted by the staff at my favourite SW18 telling me it is almost certain to close



I had 2 fosters 4 lines and 2 spliffs 

Getting work done now though. Just watch it all be wrong tomorrow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else got the Sylvanian Families advert music in their heads?



Nope! And you can't put it there cuz i don't know what it is!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## zenie (Nov 3, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I had 2 fosters 4 lines and 2 spliffs


 
 No lunch for me!

I have a headache too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Drink water.


God, how boring I am sorry


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, how boring I am sorry



https://atsv7.wcn.co.uk/search_engi...vd25lcnR5cGU9ZmFpciZwb3N0aW5nX2NvZGU9MjI0Jg==


----------



## zenie (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Drink water.
> 
> 
> God, how boring I am sorry


 
I will!! Having a fat dinner at half 5 so I have been waiting to eat! nom nom nom 

I am bored and it is only tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmmm.... 

I have the 'Friday feeling' but on a Tuesday.


----------



## zenie (Nov 3, 2009)

what do you have the friday feeling about?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

zenie said:


> what do you have the friday feeling about?


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm wondering if a packet of monster munch can sustain me until after 9:00pm...


----------



## zenie (Nov 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


>


 
I see!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2009)

I get the Friday feeling every Tuesday. Its from the big chill out on Monday night from the heavy weekend, you feel rejuvinated and ready to go. Then its wind down Wednesday and before you know it cheeky Thursday appears introducing you nicely back into the early starting Friday. The cycle of life as we know it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2009)

Tis a chore is it not, I have little willpower and many plans on hold....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

I have that Friday feeling. I don't work tomorrow or Thursday...then it's Friday again, then I have the weekend again.


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2009)

I had a cupasoup for lunch, then a small sleep, then I had a big bouquet of flowers arrive


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2009)

flowers eh! you lucky lady. 

do you think it was the cup-o-soup or the small sleep that was responsible


----------



## zenie (Nov 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I have that Friday feeling.* I don't work tomorrow or Thursday...*then it's Friday again, then I have the weekend again.


 
piss taker!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

zenie said:


> piss taker!



Nah, not completely...studying tomorrow  in lectures/practice on Thursday...


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> flowers eh! you lucky lady.
> 
> do you think it was the cup-o-soup or the small sleep that was responsible



I wish I could have flowers for all my cupasoups and small sleeps  The flowers were cos I was extra nice to someone over the weekend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Extra nice eh eh eh eh?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2009)

The Tuesday feeling has been kept at bay by the smell of sausage casserole bubbling away in the kitchen 

I'm then disappearing into the basement with a load of spray paint and some canvases 

But I'll emerge...then Tuesday will start proper


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Extra nice eh eh eh eh?



_Extra_ nice, not normal nice


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Remember this: He may well be a bit envious of your free-wheeling devil may care lifestyle



indeed, and my hair (his naked ambition has driven his away)

I left this organisation in 94, and there are people who stayed, who are really senior now

which is a bit of a surprise having worked with them before


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> indeed, and my hair (his naked ambition has driven his away)
> 
> I left this organisation in 94, and there are people who stayed, who are really senior now
> 
> which is a bit of a surprise having worked with them before



You have a more senior position though than in 1994 ?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2009)

Into the final 10 minutes now...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You have a more senior position though than in 1994 ?



yep, a fair few grades up from when I left, that would be fairly miserable to return to the job I left 

if i'd stayed there/here, I would be king of the world by now, obvs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2009)

Street drinker chic big hair win


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2009)

prunus said:


>



I think I've been there. I got bacillic dysentery  from a pakora from the market round the corner and nearly died. They had to put me on a drip.


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2009)

Has upsidedownwalrus told us how his interview went?

I've had a quick skim of the thread and couldn't see it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2009)

At home drag is no drag!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Street drinker chic big hair win


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Am building a hangover, alright.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2009)

So, don't forget to breathe
Don't forget to breathe
Your whole life is here
No eleventh hour reprieve
So don't forget to breathe



Just realised I have to sign on in the middle of a DS9 two parter tomorrow as well.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Why am I awake? 
Stupid waking up at 04:00 needing a wee.
No way of getting back to sleep now...?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Wifey lunch made, bath run, wifey chucked in bath, third coffee drunk, fourth cigarette smoked and the day is ready to kick off. 

Have a 'planning day' in the office today which involves an extended working lunch in the pub. I salute this turn of events on a Wednesday and am already decided on a burger for lunch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wifey lunch made, bath run, wifey chucked in bath, third coffee drunk, fourth cigarette smoked and the day is ready to kick off.
> 
> Have a 'planning day' in the office today which involves an extended working lunch in the pub. I salute this turn of events on a Wednesday and am already decided on a burger for lunch.


you'll be passed out by 2


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2009)

On the bus, bloke next to me gets off, so I slide over,to be wrapped in the warm sweet embrace of booze,the morning drinker has got off the bus, now I am the morning drinker


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Hungover, just got up, shit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

The seat was wet Marty? 


Morning draggers....day off to study...1st coffee now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Thursday is one year since i was made redundant


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thursday is one year since i was made redundant



You are gonna be late to work...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

I know! :wails:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

*Regulars update:*

Crying Girl was out this morning who while was not smiling was holding back the tears and has had a quirky purple streak dyed in her hair 
Knee High Boots Girl has been seen sporadically of late but the boots are back along with the tightest jeans in SW18 
Stupidly Fit Asian Girl Who Runs In Lycra has been seen but the running outfit is less summery at the moment 
Sleeps On Bench Girl has not been seen sleeping on the bench now for some weeks 
New addition is the Smiling Morning Lesbians who I only see in the morning and are always holding hands and smiling. 

More to follow soon.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> New addition is the Smiling Morning Lesbians who I only see in the morning and are always holding hands and smiling.



how do you know they are lesbians? did you ask?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> The seat was wet Marty?
> 
> 
> Morning draggers....day off to study...1st coffee now.


 no moisture, just a boozy aroma


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> how do you know they are lesbians? did you ask?



One long hair, one short hair. 

What more proof do you need?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

ah you should have said


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> ah you should have said



The hand holding and kissing with tongues was my first clue


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

they could be bi


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

What is this strange feeling of sickness and pain?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

work?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> they could be bi



Should I ask them? 

Should I advise them that someone from the internet suggested that they may be bisexual and the matter needs clearing up?


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

don't think so - I'm still in my pyjamas.  I don't think I work in pyjamas...


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Should I ask them?
> 
> Should I advise them that someone from the internet suggested that they may be bisexual and the matter needs clearing up?



One or more of them could be trans don't forget.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Should I advise them that someone from the internet suggested that they may be bisexual and the matter needs clearing up?



definately  report back in full tomorrow. many thanks


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

I will post once I get released


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Should I advise them that someone from the internet suggested that they may be bisexual and the matter needs clearing up?


yes. and tell them they can go to one of those black churches and get cured. they might try the one in the auld rainbow theatre in finsbury park.

then stand well back and remove breakables.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Meeting should be starting now but someone is late. 
As a result my pre-meeting smoke is now out of whack.


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2009)

I opened my post last night, which though it might not sound like a personal triumph - was. My ozzie friend had sent me a ring for my birthday which was 

So I had a lay in this morning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> What is this strange feeling of sickness and pain?



Hahahhahahah I beat my snooze button  Beep, will you? And again? Well, I can press just as much as you can beep - we'll see who rusts first etc.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> I opened my post last night, which though it might not sound like a personal triumph - was. My ozzie friend had sent me a ring for my birthday which was
> 
> So I had a lay in this morning.



Oh, good for you


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, good for you



6 weeks worth


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> 6 weeks worth



*hesitates to ask* was it as bad as you thought it'd be?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Ohhhh.... 

Off to see a property tonight
Might this mean that we are moving finally


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> 6 weeks worth



had you been away??


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

*stretch, creak, crack*

What did I miss?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *stretch, creak, crack*
> 
> What did I miss?



Hey Beeeeee! How's the new gaff?


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *hesitates to ask* was it as bad as you thought it'd be?




No, not too bad. A couple of things to try and sort out, but nothing I wasn't expecting. 




			
				dolly's gal said:
			
		

> had you been away??



Nah, just stressed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a mahousive spot on my forehead, it's like an extra nipple


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

You know that side effect of iron supplements? I has it


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> Nah, just stressed



ohs. hope all is starting to get a bit better...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hey Beeeeee! How's the new gaff?


A bit full of boxes  but lovely ta.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You know that side effect of iron supplements? I has it



(((Stella)))

Do you want my prunes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((Stella)))
> 
> Do you want my prunes?



Ah, not that aspect. It's more about the *colour*


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah, not that aspect. It's more about the *colour*



 Wierd yet fascinating I found. Like you are pooing coal!


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> ohs. hope all is starting to get a bit better...



Cheerses


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Wierd yet fascinating I found. Like you are pooing coal!



BUt what's it _doing to me_? Oh, I wish we had access to a biologist life just isn't _fair_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> BUt what's it _doing to me_? Oh, I wish we had access to a biologist life just isn't _fair_



It's helping you!! By making your insides black!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's helping you!! By making your insides black!



And that's science


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

What dosage are your tablets BTW?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Last morning smoke time? 

Missing meeting man has now arrived and is dithering before we get started. 
Maybe we will be able to avoid the whole meeting and go straight to the pub for lunch?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Maybe we will be able to avoid the whole meeting and go straight to the pub for lunch?



but, it's only just gone 11am you mad fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> but, it's only just gone 11am you mad fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SUN

OVER


*YARDARM*


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

i don't know what that means


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

time to drink


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> What dosage are your tablets BTW?



I don't have the iron tabs on me but they are a lowish dose, according to pharmacist lady. Does 200mg sound right?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

oh i see i see


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

yardarm is 12 though isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> yardarm is 12 though isn't it?



Alkies inventing shit in order to drink shocker


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

where's my post?  i can't do anything until it arrives


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

> SUN IS OVER THE YARDARM - "(time for happy hour to begin). This expression is thought to have its origins in an officers' custom aboard ships sailing in the north Atlantic. In those latitudes, the sun would rise above the upper yards - the horizontal spars mounted on the masts, from which squaresails were hung - around *11 a.m.* Since this coincided with the forenoon 'stand easy,' officers would take advantage of the break to go below for their first tot of spirits for the day. The expression washed ashore where the sun appears over the figurative yardarm a bit later in the day, generally after 5 p.m., and the end of the workday." From "When a Loose Cannon Flogs a Dead Horse There's the Devil to Pay: Seafaring Words in Everyday Speech" by Olivia A. Isil (International Marine/Ragged Mountain Press, McGraw-Hill, 1996)


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought the yard arm was an imaginary line pointing up to where the sun is at mid day!


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



see. you're not an alkie after all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> SUN IS OVER THE YARDARM - "(time for happy hour to begin). This expression is thought to have its origins in an officers' custom aboard ships sailing in the north Atlantic. In those latitudes, the sun would rise above the upper yards - the horizontal spars mounted on the masts, from which squaresails were hung - around 11 a.m. Since this coincided with the forenoon 'stand easy,' officers would take advantage of the break to go below for their first tot of spirits for the day. *The expression washed ashore where the sun appears over the figurative yardarm a bit later in the day, generally after 5 p.m., and the end of the workday*." From "When a Loose Cannon Flogs a Dead Horse There's the Devil to Pay: Seafaring Words in Everyday Speech" by Olivia A. Isil (International Marine/Ragged Mountain Press, McGraw-Hill, 1996)


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't have the iron tabs on me but they are a lowish dose, according to pharmacist lady. Does 200mg sound right?



Er, no...  that's probably enough (daily) to cause this: 

The first indication of iron poisoning by ingestion is a pain in the stomach, as the stomach lining becomes ulcerated. This is accompanied by nausea and vomiting. The pain then abates for 24 hours as the iron passes deeper into the body and damages internal organs, particularly the brain and the liver, and metabolic acidosis develops. The body goes into shock and death from liver failure.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

Have errands to run....can't be bothered...


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

yardarms are clearly relative


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



I chose to read and believe what means I can drinkz earlier


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

It's meterarms nowadays anyway


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

anyway, wouldn't it depend on the time of year? or something


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> Er, no...  that's probably enough (daily) to cause this:
> 
> The first indication of iron poisoning by ingestion is a pain in the stomach, as the stomach lining becomes ulcerated. This is accompanied by nausea and vomiting. The pain then abates for 24 hours as the iron passes deeper into the body and damages internal organs, particularly the brain and the liver, and metabolic acidosis develops. The body goes into shock and death from liver failure.



Would you honestly say, knowing me as you do, that I am the sort of person to remember an unimportant number written on a box that I glanced  at last week while _I was tired_? Would you though? _Really_?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> It's meterarms nowadays anyway





dolly's gal said:


> anyway, wouldn't it depend on the time of year? or something





What the fuck is wrong with you people?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people?



i dunno, but i could murder a pint (of g&t)


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people?



We're all drunk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i dunno, but i could murder a pint (of g&t)



That's my (gal) girl  

Currently I am torn between Guinness and cider.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That's my (gal) girl
> 
> Currently I am torn between Guinness and cider.



Guinness for winter, cider for summer.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Currently I am torn between Guinness and cider.



fuck it, have both. at the same time. that'll show them


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Guinness for winter, cider for summer.





dolly's gal said:


> fuck it, have both. at the same time. that'll show them



These are all good ideas 

People in the office are now wasting time discussing football while I sit here wanting alcohol. Not just any alcohol mind you, this is free alcohol washed down with a free burger....


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not just any alcohol mind you, this is free alcohol washed down with a free burger....



free alcohol, free burger, free paper, free bread. communism indeed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

I fancy a steak. I am wavering.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

I am scanning something

Cheers Bee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I fancy a steak. I am wavering.



It wants you too Stella - in fact it's _begging_ for you


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2009)

My folks have just picked up another 6 crates, 2 big boxes, a bag of charity shop clothes/books, a candlestick for them and taken some shredding to do. I love my folks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It wants you too Stella - in fact it's _begging_ for you



What's in the pot there?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What's in the pot there?



Erm....stuff  To put on the steak. Or the chips.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Erm....stuff  To put on the steak. Or the chips.



Thought so.




Nom


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

I once had a 32oz steak 

Took a while to pass that one I can tell you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I once had a 32oz steak
> 
> Took a while to pass that one I can tell you



What's that in lbs? Or kilos? Like half a stone of meat?

I am going to find somewhere that does good steak, no GREAT stea k, made form happy cows and get someone to take me there I think. Or I might not.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What's that in lbs? Or kilos? Like half a stone of meat?
> 
> I am going to find somewhere that does good steak, no GREAT stea k, made form happy cows and get someone to take me there I think. Or I might not.



907.18474 grams

0.142857143 stone


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

16 oz in a lb, 14 lb in a stone I think.

You eating steak now then stella? When did you progress from just a lick?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 16 oz in a lb, 14 lb in a stone I think.
> 
> You eating steak now then stella? When did you progress from just a lick?



Not yet but I'm wavering a bit  I am anaemic so it's like medecine


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Just google 'Well Hung Meat'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just google 'Well Hung Meat'





OK!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not yet but I'm wavering a bit  I am anaemic so it's like medecine


If you do, make sure it's for something really nice 



Badgers said:


> Just google 'Well Hung Meat'




makes a difference to the taste.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> If you do, make sure it's for something really nice
> 
> 
> 
> makes a difference to the taste.



I think I shall unsubtly suggest to the person who's been mostly hassling me about this business to take me to Gaucho or someting


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

You shouldn't be hassled into it... I know nothing about Gaucho, but Kanda will know where you can get a decent steak in town  the best I've had have all been home cooked.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

I have done Gaucho twice 

Once was the most expensive meal per head I have eaten 
The other was not too mental 
Steaks were ace


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Meeting cancelled 
Well not cancelled but will now be held in the pub  

I aim to be imbibing in around 30 minutes time and think that I can stretch this for at least two hours


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2009)

I like my steaks rare and bloody

thank you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I like my steaks rare and bloody
> 
> thank you



Hey, how is the new job going? Any free steaks yet?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hey, how is the new job going? Any free steaks yet?



just a quick check in, going ok, still the new boy, no free steaks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Still got the most hair Mart


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Still got the most hair Mart



naturally


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

my post came. now i can leave the house! well. i might do some gardening. strictly speaking that is outside but not real outside, yagetme...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

Managed to run one errand, was worth it though because cute guitar shop guy did what was needed and didn't charge. He is now cuter than before.

Am now eating Meat balls and will digest them with a glass of dark rum.

Days off do not drag...I repeat do not drag....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

Post arrived half an hour ago but the boss hasn't sorted it out yer. GET A MOVE ON WOMEN!! There will be work in there I need to ignore!


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2009)

I HAVE SENT SOJ'S PARCEL OFF 

And various other errands. Now eating a couple of crusty cheese and tom rolls from the bakers.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

Am taking part in a memory trial...waiting for the tester to call...can't though remember what time she said she would call ...


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

i couldn't be arsed to do any gardening. i totally fail. i did eat shit loads of food though, so it's not like i'm a lazy slob or anything 

so, what did you all have for lunch then?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> so, what did you all have for lunch then?



Are you the memory tester lady? Is this part of the memory test?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you the memory tester lady? Is this part of the memory test?



yes. fail and i kill you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> yes. fail and i kill you



Meatballs.


----------



## zenie (Nov 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meeting cancelled
> Well not cancelled but will now be held in the pub
> 
> I aim to be imbibing in around 30 minutes time and think that I can stretch this for at least two hours


 
Company name you fucker 

I'm about to break out the mayan gold, haven't had any in I can't remember how long!


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

zenie said:


> I'm about to break out the mayan gold, haven't had any in I can't remember how long!



take it you have the day off?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

I think she means chocolate dg 

Or have you got the day off?!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think she means chocolate dg



oh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm awfully tired and bored and want to go home to bed


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

me too. to my bed though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

My plan is, right, to go home, stopping on way for something to nom, clean out litter tray, then get into bed with my laptop and watch something brainless while nomming then go to sleep


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

Memory tester lady has called....I am crap at remembering numbers in reverse order...


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My plan is, right, to go home, stopping on way for something to nom, clean out litter tray, then get into bed with my laptop and watch something brainless while nomming then go to sleep


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

Chest ridge?

Breast mountain?

Torso crevices?

Muscle range?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

A....bridge?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A....bridge?



Haven't you finished yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

A six-pack and Bridger Ridge 

You dreaful _twat_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Haven't you finished yet?



*gasps* How dare you?! This is _art_, you know, not some What I Did In My Summer Holidays one-pager knocked out by a 6 year old


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *gasps* How dare you?! This is _art_, you know, not some What I Did In My Summer Holidays one-pager knocked out by a 6 year old



Calm down....you assumed I meant all that from a simple question with a sad smiley attached? 

That's art...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm awfully tired and bored and want to go home to bed





BiddlyBee said:


> me too. to my bed though



Yup, me too 

Ooooh I love my friend and colleague Bob dearly but I want to scream at him that the reason he is not losing weight is not to do with him doing the wrong kind of exercise or having a slow metabolism it is because he eats too much!!

I am sure a bag of peanuts and raisins is probably healthier than a chocolate bar in many ways but a whole bag is still too much to have as a snack!


----------



## zenie (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes Mayan Gold chocolate, dunno what else it could be?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

zenie said:


> Yes Mayan Gold chocolate, dunno what else it could be?



i thought you was busting out the old wacky backy. but then i've never really been much of a smoker - christ knows what the kids are calling it these days!


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

I right fancy some wacky baccy just now.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> I right fancy some wacky baccy just now.



or some mayan gold? that high-grade hashish from Morocco? right?


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

Doesn't crumble very well...


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

i know i know. i know


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't feel very well...


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

are you at work?


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes.  Why?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

perhaps you should go home?


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

Can't  Got a meeting at 6pm.  

Plus, it's largely self-inflicted...  Well, I had a bit of help


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2009)

Had weekly chat to my friend on phone, and during that I did *today's post *

Done my electoral register thing on-line. 

Cleared away more Stuff.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Enormous recycling bag full of torn envelopes  So proud


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

wasted entire day off by posting shit on internet! not very proud at all!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> wasted entire day off by posting shit on internet! not very proud at all!




Quick! Go and do something better before it gets dark!


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Enormous recycling bag full of torn envelopes  So proud



Man, I must have put out about 20 recycling bags in the past week  I love that feeling of chucking stuff away.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Quick! Go and do something better before it gets dark!



gin and tonic mebe?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa;9905303]Quick! Go and do something better before it gets dark![/QUOTE]too late... it's raining now too.[QUOTE=dolly's gal said:


> gin and tonic mebe?!


only if your thing's over the yardstick.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> too late... it's raining now too.only if your thing's over the yardstick.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> only if your thing's over the yardstick.



it's raining in walthamstow. what does that do to my yardstick i wonder?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

it means you can drink... go a nd pour a drink dolly!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Jesus ladies - the fucking sun's still out...a bit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

it's pissing down here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> it's pissing down here.




If I crane my neck past the scads of yardarms that litter the streets of SW1 I can clearly see SUNSHINE.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Did well, better than I had even hoped... 

Was in the pub by 13:00 and not settling back at desk so a solid 150 minutes of pub lunch today. Was on the Staropramen and managed the five pints for lunch with a 10oz Exmoor 21 day aged Beef Burger topped with bacon and Stilton. A quality Wednesday lunch even by my high standards and I can't see the afternoon lasting much longer now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm going to check!

___~~


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm now rewarding myself with a glass of white wine, sod the yardarm.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> it means you can drink... go a nd pour a drink dolly!



permission! plus it's nearly 4 o clock. that makes it officially OK


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Enormous recycling bag full of torn envelopes  So proud



Ah, that makes more sense.  I was wondering what they were.


----------



## Lea (Nov 4, 2009)

This afternoon is going sooooo slowly. Got another half hour to go before I leave to meet a friend for drinks before going to the Aha concert this evening.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ah, that makes more sense.  I was wondering what they were.



I don't get this


----------



## prunus (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't get this



They were originally tron envelopes.  Don't deny it - I have the email here to prove it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> They were originally tron envelopes.  Don't deny it - I have the email here to prove it.



I could see them in my head! All neon and lines and in a pile


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2009)

I have to go out into the damp and cold in a minute


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2009)

WOOFUCKINGHOOO!!!

My redundancy has been paid in already!!!  Was NOT expecting that! 



I was only checking me account to see if the cheque I paid in today had gone in!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

Does that mean you're shot of that place now soj?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Does that mean you're shot of that place now soj?



Nah, just means I have a bit of back up if it goes tits up, and that I can afford to get my lass something for xmas, plus I promised to buy me mum and dad a new washing machine if I got it


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> WOOFUCKINGHOOO!!!
> 
> My redundancy has been paid in already!!!  Was NOT expecting that!
> 
> ...



drinks on you then mrs?! hehe joshing only - congrats big congrats. next steps??


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nah, just means I have a bit of back up if it goes tits up, and that I can afford to get my lass something for xmas, plus I promised to buy me mum and dad a new washing machine if I got it



aww dats luverly aces muchos cool


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2009)

Errands have kinda been run.

Good news Soj..


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> aww dats luverly aces muchos cool



ello lovely!

god i am soooooo relieved.  only got the acknowledgement letter yesterday - thought it would be way off before i got it.  it's more than i thought as well


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> drinks on you then mrs?! hehe joshing only - congrats big congrats. next steps??



next steps - just carry on looking for better jobs than i'm doing right now.  this is okay, but i had to drop 6.5k plus i fucking well HATE being on reception.  also tenants are leaving in droves and i fear it's a matter of time before redundancy mark 2!!

just gonna stash the money, might well be needing it mate.  then again - could get some lovely lovely red wine


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

Buy a little bit of wine and stash the rest


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> ello lovely!



ello 

glad it's getting sorted and that you pleased with the result. am muchos chuffed for you and yours. and hey ho, reception sucks, but it pays the bills for now, right? the future will hold better things, i'm sure


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> glad it's getting sorted and that you pleased with the result. am muchos chuffed for you and yours. and hey ho, reception sucks, but* it pays the bills for now, right*? the future will hold better things, i'm sure



  aye, spot on mate.  and on the plus side i haven't got staff mithering left right and centre   i'm sure it will too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2009)

Happy news darling


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Happy news darling



ta stell - did that big eyes thing again when i saw the account balance 

was only yesterday i was doing the same, but for the opposite reason


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Wooop Wooop Sojjy


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> WOOFUCKINGHOOO!!!
> 
> My redundancy has been paid in already!!!  Was NOT expecting that!
> 
> ...



Yay!!!  Brilliant news!

Plus, I sent your parcel off today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2009)

Fuck this, I am offski and out the doorski...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2009)

Not sure I know the way home


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> WOOFUCKINGHOOO!!!
> 
> My redundancy has been paid in already!!!  Was NOT expecting that!



Yay! 

Slightly less excitingly, I got a cheque for 200 quid off them Working Tax Credit people that i wasn't expecting today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

hungover all to fuck


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> hungover all to fuck



the meeting in the pub went well then?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> the meeting in the pub went well then?



Five pints of lager in meeting
Left work and straight to pub for a pint of cider
Went to Herne Hill and had another (about) eight pints of cider 

Ouch


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 5, 2009)

am surprised you're alive to tell the tale quite frankly!

eta still, it was a Wednesday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Friday Eve today though dragging peeps. 
Been ad odd week, possibly because thoughts are turning to Winterval. 

Remember, remember that today is the fifth of November and although my heart is at the Lewes Bonfire I am looking forward to a night in Brockwell Park.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2009)

Morning Draggers, Thursday is the BEST day of the drag for me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning Draggers, Thursday is the BEST day of the drag for me.



Better than Friday itself?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Hungover again. Nurofen in drawer at work


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Should already have left
Poured another coffee and lit another smoke

Might have a nurofen Plus to start the day. 
Should really leave by 08:15 but head is not straight


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Better than Friday itself?



Yeap...I work Fridays...


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2009)

Thursday. All downhill towards the weekend now. 

I don't have a hangover.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2009)

NVP said:


> I don't have a hangover.



Me neither. Great isn't it.


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2009)

Nothing from the agency about work next week yet. general consensus of opinion amongst us temps at this job is that it'll be over tomorrow. I'm dragging it out as it is, tbh.

To conclude then:

Week off? Yay!  No income? Fuck.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> WOOFUCKINGHOOO!!!
> 
> My redundancy has been paid in already!!!  Was NOT expecting that!
> 
> I was only checking me account to see if the cheque I paid in today had gone in!!!



excellent news soj


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Me neither. Great isn't it.



Yes. Splendid. Just watch me bang my head against the desk for a laugh. 

Care to join me, Stella / badgers?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2009)

NVP said:


> To conclude then:
> 
> Week off? Yay!  No income? Fuck.



 Oh. Don't you have any holiday pay accrued?


They are currently advertising my job, after  I have been doing it since March this year.

It's wierd answering the phone and them trying to ask me questions about my job....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yes. Splendid. Just watch me bang my head against the desk for a laugh.
> 
> Care to join me, Stella / badgers?



Mine finishes in 3 weeks *bang*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeap...I work Fridays...



Damn... 

I want today off

I have a yearning to watch V for Vendetta today on the couch.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Damn...
> 
> I want today off
> 
> I have a yearning to watch V for Vendetta today on the couch.



I shall be in Lectures/practice all day. That is still better than being at work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Just sitting here gazing into space. Already re-calibrated morning to skip shower.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just sitting here gazing into space. Already re-calibrated morning to skip shower.



I really hate hangovers before work....Uff I hate them more by 1pm at work, suffering, so much so that I want to die...hate that feeling!


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just sitting here gazing into space. Already re-calibrated morning to skip shower.



That's no fun. Unless you were contemplating good things?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just sitting here gazing into space. Already re-calibrated morning to skip shower.


on dirty protest, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Fuck it. late start it is today then....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2009)

Really should get dressed now...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Really should get dressed now...


no. do things differently today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

No milk


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No milk


good


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Quick break from the sofa to watch school kids fight outside.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> no. do things differently today



 LOL too late...Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No milk



That happens a lot where you live...it's a sign..


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2009)

Hot buttered toast with black pepper and second mug of coffee. No hangover, had a really nice evening then actually managed to watch Interview With A Vampire all the way through.

Some bloke's coming to do this energy assessment thing this morning, part of the HIP apparently. Dunno what it involves - d'ya think I need to clean my oven?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Is everyone still at home / working from home today?

I need to start doing this


----------



## prunus (Nov 5, 2009)

45.  To King's Cross.  Larcom Street.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

stuck on walworth road?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Bad South London ju-ju LIKE ALWAYS! Hahahahahhahaha

MNight still be drunk.


----------



## prunus (Nov 5, 2009)

I was, yes, but now I'm happily in work.

*cries*


----------



## prunus (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> MNight still be drunk.



I haven't touched a drop!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

I touched your drops for you


----------



## prunus (Nov 5, 2009)

You'll go blind, I tell you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

prunus said:


> You'll go blind, I tell you.



don't think she's on the meths.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 5, 2009)

I've got barely fuck all to do today


----------



## prunus (Nov 5, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> don't think she's on the meths.



That's all *you* know.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> don't think she's on the meths.



What do you know, Presuming Ed?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 5, 2009)

Morning spas 

Back to reality today, yesterday got mightily hairy I tell thee, these damn Tuesday night weekends can go mental if you dont watch them closely


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2009)

Mornin' all - my eye is still twitching, my face is itching and my legs feel like pieces of wood tied on at the hips. I either have fleas or woodworm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Both!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all - my eye is still twitching, my face is itching and my legs feel like pieces of wood tied on at the hips. I either have fleas or woodworm


both


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> both



NOt got an orginal thort in your head have ya?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Yawn


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> NOt got an orginal thort in your head have ya?


you've likely got lots of original in you - perhaps bulmers, gaymers, john smiths, tetleys, lowenbrau or similar


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you've likely got lots of original in you - perhaps bulmers, gaymers, john smiths, tetleys, lowenbrau or similar



That sentence starts out being potentially the rudest thing I've seen in a while


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That sentence starts out being potentially the rudest thing I've seen in a while



your post 6534 - edit pls


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> xxx pls



Don't make a fucking fuss about it and noone will care or notice, you massive idiotic attention whore


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

cesare said:


> Yay!!!  Brilliant news!
> 
> Plus, I sent your parcel off today



 ta chick, and everyone - and fankyew for my pressy 

Yay - this is a good week!  

I am not hungover either.  There's no fucking way on gods earth I would even be able to get out of bed, never mind work, if I'd drunk as much as bajjy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Drag V for Vendetta


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

You're obsessed. Are you going to watch it wearing your mask?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You're obsessed. Are you going to watch it wearing your mask?



He he he


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

May be working from home more

Someone has just discovered we have not paid rent this year


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> May be working from home more
> 
> Someone has just discovered we have not paid rent this year



What?!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> May be working from home more
> 
> Someone has just discovered we have not paid rent this year









welcome to your new home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> May be working from home more
> 
> Someone has just discovered we have not paid rent this year


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2009)

The energy assessment certificate bloke has been and gone, closely followed by an impromptu viewing.

I have put laundry away and some more has gone in.

Starting to get peckish.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What?!



Someone has just discovered we have not paid rent this year


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Someone has just discovered we have not paid rent this year



i fucking hate it when that happens


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Someone has just discovered we have not paid rent this year



Yes, I read what you said - I was espressing shock and horror 

Who is supposed to pay the rent?
Who to? A company like soj's?
What happens next?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, I read what you said - I was espressing shock and horror
> 
> Who is supposed to pay the rent?
> Who to? A company like soj's?
> What happens next?


you've surfaced now?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who is supposed to pay the rent?



Our company



5t3IIa said:


> Who to? A company like soj's?



Possibly, a commercial estate agent who represent a landlord 



5t3IIa said:


> What happens next?



Ignore the letter for a week, find something incorrect on it, reply in writing and post second class.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

Well they don't deserve to be paid if they've only just bloody noticed!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well they don't deserve to be paid if they've only just bloody noticed!!



Tax dodging landlord
70% of commercial space in building vacant 
Hopeless managing agent has had several contacts from us negotiating 

Funny


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you've surfaced now?



And what the _cock _is that supposed to mean? Reply to my PM with detaisl


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Tax dodging landlord
> 70% of commercial space in building vacant
> Hopeless managing agent has had several contacts from us negotiating
> 
> Funny



Landlord will be paying empty rates on space though, and would have to if he's not declared you in it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Landlord will be paying empty rates on space though, and would have to if he's not declared you in it



We can't get any sense from the agent. 

Our office is for about 25 people and there are only five of us. No contracts are signed and the former company (in administration now) ended their lease in May. Since May we have been asking for a smaller office and happy to sign contract. No need for all this space and no desire to pay business rates on it either. 

Now they have sent us a bill for the year (from March not May) for the full rent but got our company name wrong 

This will drag into 2010


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Where's that walrus fella?  

He's mates with a RL mate of mine on fb and I want to know how they know each other!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where's that walrus fella?
> 
> He's mates with a RL mate of mine on fb and I want to know how they know each other!



Didn't he get a temp job?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

I dunno.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We can't get any sense from the agent.
> 
> Our office is for about 25 people and there are only five of us. No contracts are signed and the former company (in administration now) ended their lease in May. Since May we have been asking for a smaller office and happy to sign contract. No need for all this space and no desire to pay business rates on it either.
> 
> ...


Jesus, what a fuck up.

Do you pay your rates direct then, not via the landlord?

that's gotta be a big fucking bill, if the space is for 25!  do you get small business rate relief on it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

I just emailed a woman I met in a bar last night to tell her that I don't think her lover will ever leave her partner for her


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> And what the _cock _is that supposed to mean? Reply to my PM with detaisl


i thought you were sleeping it off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought you were sleeping it off



At work? I don't have Sciences: Mathematical Sciences aisle to nap in like you


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> At work? I don't have Sciences: Mathematical Sciences aisle to nap in like you


i don't have to sleep off a drunk.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> .


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



I posted something then changed my mind. Want to make something out of it? Send me a nice PM and I'll tell you what it was.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 5, 2009)

Get some beans, stick em in a pan. Chips, oven, cook. Wait 20 mins then season with salt, vinegar and brown sauce.
Chips n beans. HAD 

Now back to the grimestone!


Once I've finished listening to grime and smoking a spliff I'll then get back to work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Chips and salt and vinegar


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

jesus fucking christ

just rang to query car insurance renewal costs, on fucking hold for 20 bastard mins, gets the narkiest CUNT in the world, then put through to 3 more fucking people, then get asked to repeat fucking information over and over (info they already have because IT'S ON THEIR FUCKING SCREEN)!!!!

Just had to put the phone down on them before I go ballistic.  Inept bunch of fucking ballbags


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Lunch stroll consisting of popping to two banks and soopermarket. 

Got sparklers


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

I hate sparklers


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I hate sparklers


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

They're dangerous   I've hated them since I was a kid - there's no fucking WAY you'll get me holding one of the fucking things


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

you can write in the sky with them though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Soj was traumatised by the advert with the little screaming girl in the mittens? 

Sparklers are HOT!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soj was traumatised by the advert with the little screaming girl in the mittens?
> 
> Sparklers are HOT!



No, I was traumatised by having my hands fucking burned by the fuckers when I was a kid!!  Being FORCED to hold them, and told to enjoy it.  What, enjoy what is basically a very thin firework, in my HANDS?   And this was my parents!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> you can write in the sky with them though



But...they spit sparks all over your hands and arms, and clothes, and eyes 

Where is the fun?  I think everyone just got duped into that one, quite frankly


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

I have 10 jumbo sparklers sorted
They were BOGOF too so cheep cheep


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Wear gloves, hold them away from your face, write your name... what's not to love?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Scotch egg is nice
Cut in quarters and dipped in Ketchup


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Ketchup???! You fuckwit - _salad cream_


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Salad cream???! You twat - _nekkid_


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Have some mayo and ketchup in the office but sadly that is all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Salad cream???! You twat - _nekkid_



I saw my name and your post and was all ZOMGWTF


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *Wear gloves, hold them away from your face*, write your name... what's not to love?



The fact that you have to do these things just says to me 'don't bother, they're dangerous'

wheirdos


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't you smoke


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't you smoke



Yes, but spliffs don't give off a fuckton of unpredictable sparks and burn me all over   (I just ignore the other dangerous effects, they're too slow to be bothered about)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Back on topic people.. 

The drag has appeared big time for me. 
Feels like 5pm but is not even 4pm yet and data entry is killing me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yes, but spliffs don't give off a fuckton of unpredictable sparks and burn me all over


*looks at all the blim burned hoodies and scars*

 

They're sparkley, I can handle a spark or too for something so pretty


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 5, 2009)

has time just stopped or something? Or is it going backwards 
What's wrong with today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> has time just stopped or something? Or is it going backwards
> What's wrong with today



Fresh meat!

3pm - 3.59pm always takes a vvvveeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrry loooooooooooooong time I find


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2009)

I've completed, scanned and emailed my Property Information Questionnaire. What a palaver.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Am tiiiireeeeed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am tiiiireeeeed



Me too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too



Are you tired from getting drunk and humping?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

Have you been humping stells?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you tired from getting drunk and humping?



No  and double


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *looks at all the *blim burned *hoodies and scars*
> 
> 
> 
> They're sparkley, I can handle a spark or too for something so pretty



That's what you get when you a) smoke crap solid, b) don't burn and crumble properly, and c) don't do an after-roll to ensure good integration of the weed into the bacca


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Humping


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Dime bar now


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That's what you get when you a) smoke crap solid, b) don't burn and crumble properly, and c) don't do an after-roll to ensure good integration of the weed into the bacca


Many years ago m'dear... and not always me that rolled 



5t3IIa said:


> Humping


...yeh.... who?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Dime bar now



Mmmm, dime bars are lush


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Dime eaten and now have been presented with a Echo Mint thing which is suspicious


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Kraftwerk - Tone Float uploading to the iTunes thingy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Now Billy Bragg - William Blake


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2009)

I just ate a tube of smarties, cos I want to be happy people.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2009)

Home time - home to  a comfy duvet. Laters


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Hour to go now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

Want to goooo hoooooome but willing to be distracted by any number of offers/


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Want to goooo hoooooome but willing to be distracted by any number of offers/




You can come and collect the integral part of that juicer, if you like.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

I am rushing home, sticking my woolly hat on and heading to Brockwell Park


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

cesare said:


> You can come and collect the integral part of that juicer, if you like.



Ah, now while that is a lovely idea I was actually thinking of things I could do while horizontal  I'm so tired I could just lie there, you know?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Dime eaten and now have been presented with a Echo Mint thing which is suspicious



Just ate a 'Rose Coconut Log' 

The 'log' part I can agree with....


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah, now while that is a lovely idea I was actually thinking of things I could do while horizontal  I'm so tired I could just lie there, you know?


You want a humping?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You want a humping?



Who doesn't?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

Me

I'd be quite happy with a glass of red, a spliff, and a big tea right now.


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah, now while that is a lovely idea I was actually thinking of things I could do while horizontal  I'm so tired I could just lie there, you know?



You just need some sparkling wit and repartee to banish all thoughts of tiredness


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2009)

I need to top up my leccy key and go to bed to eat chips and watch Aliens


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2009)

Chips and mayo - food of the gods


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

something is beeping


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2009)

Job finished a day early. 
Am already home. 
Am already on drugs.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

NVP said:


> Job finished a day early.
> Am already home.
> Am already on drugs.



I want chips and drugs


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm moving onto chips in a minute, I think. Thing is the chippy's miles away and getting behind the weheel of a car is no opnger an option.


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2009)

Weheel! Opnger! 

This is some good shit.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2009)

NVP said:


> This is some good shit.



What is it? 
Fedex me some!!!


----------



## g force (Nov 5, 2009)

Awards dinner tonight. Tux already on...off down pub soon then on to Mayfair for a sub-standard meal and a rubbish guest speaker


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2009)

missing the drag, the new gig is actually quite busy


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2009)

Whats the verdict then marty? Good move, all in all?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

Not hungover. Repeat: not hungover. 
Went to bed at 10 last night and am still tired but not insanely so. 
FRIDAY.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

up mad early cos ma's gone hospital. I have to wait for them to ring me then taxi it there to pick her up.

I'm three teas down already. Tempted for tea number 4


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not hungover. Repeat: not hungover.
> Went to bed at 10 last night and am still tired but not insanely so.
> FRIDAY.



Good work on the not hungover, bad about being tired, Yay that's its Friday...I repeat, YAY its friday..

Morning! 1st fresh coffee...might be late.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2009)

fff friday!

and flexitime i'm beginning to like the new gig, probably go for a 9.30 arrival, and it won't be late marty!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

2nd coffee...finding it difficult to get dressed...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2009)

WFH


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

woken up at 5.30 by someone coming to bed  not a good start  

but.... FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Thora (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't work Fridays *smug face*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

fuck off  <- had no coffee yet face


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm. It's probably to early for weed, but I'm skinning a J anyway.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Hmm. It's probably to early for weed, but I'm skinning a J anyway.



good lad, keep up the friday celebrations!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

how's the new gig and new kitchen marty?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

New new new!
I want to know what drugs NVP was on


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

NVP said:


> Weheel! Opnger!


----------



## Thora (Nov 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> fuck off  <- had no coffee yet face



I squeeze full time hours into four days if that makes you feel any better


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2009)

Have slacked it off today and will be working from home.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

Thora said:


> I squeeze full time hours into four days if that makes you feel any better


No 

I would happily do that for a day off, I might suggest it actually


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I need to top up my leccy key and go to bed to eat chips and watch Aliens



Did mostly this thurs eve but couldn't be arsed to set up laptop in bed so stayed on sofa. Had to pause DVD around the 'rescuing Newt from sea of eggs and the Queen' bit for a short nap (closed eyes at 20:15 and clock jumped to 21:00) tho. God, i love that film *faps*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have slacked it off today and will be working from home.


You can fuck off too then 




I think I better go and have that coffee


----------



## Thora (Nov 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No
> 
> I would happily do that for a day off, I might suggest it actually



Do it, 3 days off makes such a difference to your week, and I hardly notice a couple of extra hours on the other days.  I'm never going back to a five day week.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

2 fresh coffees and going to be late....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

Also, since having friend over, cannot find freeview zapper  he can't be trusted with nothing tbh


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

Thora said:


> Do it, 3 days off makes such a difference to your week, and I hardly notice a couple of extra hours on the other days.  I'm never going back to a five day week.


If I don't start seriously looking for a new job, I might broach the subject with my manager. I haven't got enough to fill my week as it is.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> how's the new gig and new kitchen marty?



New kitchen looks Fab, new gig, okay, hate not knowing how to do stuff and having to ask people ALL the time


----------



## Voley (Nov 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> New new new!
> I want to know what drugs NVP was on





BiddlyBee said:


>



Two cups of opium tea and a bottle of wine. Quite a combination.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

Am late....however both department bosses are away and only 2 out 10 of us have rocked up to work today so far...


Only 43 emails in the inbox too...Friday...


----------



## Voley (Nov 6, 2009)

Shit weather here today so after a bit of shopping I've decided that I'm gonna spend the day playing Borderlands on the Xbox and getting wankered again later on.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> New kitchen looks Fab, new gig, okay, hate not knowing how to do stuff and having to ask people ALL the time


Like being the new boy at school isn't it? Won't last for long though eh 



NVP said:


> Two cups of opium tea and a bottle of wine. Quite a combination.


ooooh


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2009)

Should have got the train,buses seem a bit rubbish today


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2009)

Got a seat on a packed 29 though!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol tho. I'm pretty late everyday like you know but got 'busted' (noticed walking in at 9.20) by boss for first time today...but all she wanted to talk about was what a nightmare it was to get in  I just walked onto a train and sat there and she went all around the houses. Win.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

Down to 12 outstanding emails...quick responses are quick..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2009)

Aaaargghh - there is no milk today.  The boss dithered about going to get some, I offered but was told "Don't worry I'll go in a minute"...that was 30 minutes ago. If I now offer again she is going to get all uppity and upset.

All I want is a cup of tea


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

Just go. Say 'Oh, I thought you said I should go' GO!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aaaargghh - there is no milk today.  The boss dithered about going to get some, I offered but was told "Don't worry I'll go in a minute"...that was 30 minutes ago. If I now offer again she is going to get all uppity and upset.
> 
> All I want is a cup of tea



I wouldn't say anything, i'd just go to the shop and buy some.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2009)

I cannot believe how much today is dragging already.  I feel like it should be about 3.30pm already.  How the hell am I going to last for the next 6 hours and 15 minutes???


----------



## Yetman (Nov 6, 2009)

FEEL LIKE SHIT 

Didnt take any drugs last night (apart from a wee line around 8pm) and a few spliffs, I havent drank since Wednesday (even then I only had 3 beers) and this is how I'm repaid?! 
The mrs has got flu so was up all night coughing and sneezing and shit, kept me up most of the night. Now I just want to go back to bed.

Abstinence. As bad as Absinenthe imo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

Yetman said:


> FEEL LIKE SHIT
> 
> Didnt take any drugs last night (apart from a wee line around 8pm) and a few spliffs, I havent drank since Wednesday (even then I only had 3 beers) and this is how I'm repaid?!
> The mrs has got flu so was up all night coughing and sneezing and shit, kept me up most of the night. Now I just want to go back to bed.
> ...



You're so ill you've developed a lisp!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

Course director would like to send me a document he created so that I can add a logo to it before sending it back to him for his approval.

The logo is in a shared file we both have access to.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

But if you let him do it, he'll resize it, skew all the proportions and it'll look rubbish 

But yeh, still deserves a


----------



## Voley (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the way a wee line and a few spliffs is abstinence for Yetman.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> But if you let him do it, he'll resize it, skew all the proportions and it'll look rubbish
> 
> But yeh, still deserves a



It's his document, his admin.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

NVP said:


> I like the way a wee line and a few spliffs is abstinence for Yetman.


----------



## g force (Nov 6, 2009)

Time to brag...i'm an award winner! woo! Event was shit and I have a crap perspex trophy but who cares, i'm officially a winner.

Shame it's a shit award with no recognition whatsoever and strictly speaking in the wrong category  but whatevs. My hangover is killing me  and I have to go out tonight for mates b'day


----------



## prunus (Nov 6, 2009)

dude!  What's it's for?

Well done.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sickened to the stomach of war and freaky fucking politics


----------



## g force (Nov 6, 2009)

prunus said:


> dude!  What's it's for?
> 
> Well done.



Work for IT company...basically a 3 year long project that had a bastard client etc etc. but in the end came good and has really worked for them and now 2 more clients - all banks. Somehow we got nominated without putting the team forward and won....I suspect it might be because we still advertise with them 

It's all very odd because they put us in a category that the software doesn't really belong in, strictly. But an award is an award I guess and the looks on our competitors faces was worth it...real "WTF" moment


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2009)

Winning is still winning is it not


----------



## prunus (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent.  Don't forget to rub their noses in it at every available opportunity.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

Well done g force! 


It's 12:30pm...where has the morning gone???


----------



## sojourner (Nov 6, 2009)

Busy busy today - lots of finance stuff to get through.  So obviously I'm going cross-eyed with it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2009)

Still no award photo


----------



## prunus (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

Warthog Ed?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2009)

Feel like a bag of marshmallows


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I need an enforced holiday you know chaps. I've done fuck all today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

I am page 2 into 10 pages of minutes.... 

*looks around the room in desparation.


----------



## prunus (Nov 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Warthog Ed?



Yes.  Yes, of course.  That's what I meant.  Warthog Ed.  Bound to be.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 6, 2009)

Ewwww


For some weird as fuck reason, suddenly all I can smell is maggots 

fucking urrghhhh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ewwww
> 
> 
> For some weird as fuck reason, suddenly all I can smell is maggots
> ...



smell maggots?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 6, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> smell maggots?



Yeh, that rotting maggotty smell, you know

Erm - actually, the microwave's just gone ding.  It's someone's fucking lunch!   ewwwww  the dirty fucks - wonder what it is?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yes.  Yes, of course.  That's what I meant.  Warthog Ed.  Bound to be.



Bore-ed 

You're lucky/fortunate you don't have a boss and I want you to reflect on that for a moment. Are you reflecting on that?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, that rotting maggotty smell, you know
> 
> Erm - actually, the microwave's just gone ding.  It's someone's fucking lunch!   ewwwww  the dirty fucks - wonder what it is?






Reminds me that last week I was delivering leaflets on my estate.

I smelt a very bad smell outside a neighbour's flat...looked around and saw some bluebottles too.

I stood there wondering when I had last seen him before moving on to see another neighbour and reporting the smell to them.

Said neighbour was found dead in his flat the next day on account of me smelling him. He'd been there up to 3 weeks.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2009)

days at work 5, major fuck ups 1, time to play the new boy 'get out of  jail free' card


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2009)

Lazy but good to be at home.


----------



## prunus (Nov 6, 2009)

I am, yes.  Hooray for me.  I'm going to the pub.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 6, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Reminds me that last week I was delivering leaflets on my estate.
> 
> I smelt a very bad smell outside a neighbour's flat...looked around and saw some bluebottles too.
> 
> ...



Your story beats mine into a cocked hat

This was some kind of dried pasta-based dish


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

prunus said:


> I am, yes.  Hooray for me.  I'm going to the pub.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2009)

Have to go outside 
Ran out of smokes on a Friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, I haven't had a fag break yet


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2009)

Not gone to shops yet
Not dressed yet either so perhaps that would be the first step


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2009)

Too full of hate to drag today. 
Hopefully humour will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

OK I am going on *enforced holiday* from 2pm, if all goes to plan. Only until 6pm this evening  I am getting no work done at all here 

See you lovely people soon, have a good Friday afternoon x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2009)

5t3iia said:


> ok i am going on *enforced holiday* from 2pm, if all goes to plan. Only until 6pm this evening  I am getting no work done at all here
> 
> See you lovely people soon, have a good friday afternoon x



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!



I absolutely _have_ to  I'll get myself in the shit if I don't 

((((qoths))))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmmm, not gone to plan


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope. Wot a fail


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

*waves* 

edit: you're still here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2009)

5t3iia said:


> nope. Wot a fail :d



hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrah :d

What has happened to my smilies and capitals


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

Christ on a bike I have now PMm'd ALL the mods and I'm still here! 

This is discrimination!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

Just go and do some work woman


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Just go and do some work woman



Fuck off you!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## cesare (Nov 6, 2009)

After being awake nearly all night ->  <- I eventually fell asleep and didn't wake up until 11.00.

But since then I've done two loads of laundry, dishwasher, and a load of proper work e.g. sorting out a Tribunal settlement. Got three letters, some scanning and some emails to do now.

Congrats g force!!


----------



## prunus (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello gang, I'm back from the pub.  

What gives, eh?


----------



## Voley (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations, g force!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2009)

Into the final hour....JOY!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 6, 2009)

Good afternews fucksquad, special bulletin for Friday. You can now all GO HOME! Tell them yetman off the internet said its fine and wink with both eyes 7 times, your boss will understand


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet 

(some people can't wink with both eyes )


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Good afternews fucksquad, special bulletin for Friday. You can now all GO HOME! Tell them yetman off the internet said its fine and wink with both eyes 7 times, your boss will understand



my boss went home on thursday, took today off I'm doomed to stay here til 5, actually i can leave at 4, but flexi-time can have drawbacks, as i'd have to make the time up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2009)

Fucksquad reporting for duty SAH! Has mission for weekend all planned out now SAH! and calculate Primary Objective to be reached by ninteen hundred hours at the very least *SAH!!!11!*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2009)

laterz


----------



## cesare (Nov 6, 2009)

I've just wasted spent the last hour pissing about on the internet


----------



## pootle (Nov 8, 2009)

Hullo draggerz!

Just wanted to pop by and say hullo an' that, and hope you're all well.  Miss you guys! My new line manager is a terrible passive agressive bitch who is trying to stomp her authority all over me, and I wish I could come and whine in her all day about it, but I can't.

Anyhoo! Miss you guys! Maybe the fucksquad could kill my stupid bitch boss in the face for me?  I'll reward you handsomely!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 8, 2009)

Poor Pootle, under the cosh 
I've got a cold and have spent entire day on sofa watching crap


----------



## pootle (Nov 8, 2009)

Poor 5t3IIa.

I've had a rotten day drinking and eating delicious roast dinner and cycling about town 

It would be wrong to bunk off work tomorrow, wouldn't it *sigh*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2009)

poor pootle and poor 5tella 

I have a cold too  

yesterday I spent the £70 I got in vouchers for my leaving present from the last gig (which was lovely of them) on wine


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2009)

Morning!!

*yawn and stretch*

Really hard to get up...the bed is warm and the world is cold....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2009)

Thought I had won £45,570,835.50 on the lottery but turns out I forgot to get a ticket again. Never mind, would have been a hassle anyway and the claim line is an 0845 number so would have cost me to call anyway. Apart from this sad financial news it was not a bad weekend, just went past too quick and the alarm was unwelcome this morning. 

Have a fun day here today so will be wearing the suit and packing a false smile. Not all bad though as I get an extra hour on the sofa and that means more coffee.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2009)

bit cold today, another week begins, and it's pay day on friday, and I'll get a month's money after 2 weeks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

Want day off, can't afford it. Fucking ill, can't sleep. I need access to thermometer


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2009)

Poorly on a Monday is not good for the drag Stella. 
Did you find time to listen to The Moral Maze over the weekend?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

Just got paracetemol stuck on tongue :urgh: can things get any worse?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> can things get any worse?



Plague of locusts?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just got paracetemol stuck on tongue :urgh: can things get any worse?


not your year, is it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Poorly on a Monday is not good for the drag Stella.
> Did you find time to listen to The Moral Maze over the weekend?



I didn't, was too ill to do anything other than watch Casino Royale and Alien 3 between swirling feverish naps. Cheers tho x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> not your year, is it?



Plotting murders keeps my brain active


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Plotting murders keeps my brain active


ticking over's not the same as active


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2009)

I might be late.....hard to get dressed!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I might be late.....hard to get dressed!



haha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2009)

The mornings would be bad without Radio 4. 
Well maybe bad is a bit strong but worse is certainly accurate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The mornings would be bad without Radio 4.
> Well maybe bad is a bit strong but worse is certainly accurate.



have you torn yourself away from the today programme


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

More wall stuff


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2009)

Leaving soon...late...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Leaving soon...late...


haha 

when i was at school the headmaster often made a point of saying how people who were habitually late would have difficulty holding down a job.

thing is, he said that at assembly, and the people who were habitually late weren't there.


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Want day off, can't afford it.



Got day off, can't afford it. 

I loathe work so much this doesn't bother me, though. It's still a day off.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2009)

Right, been procrastinating for too long now and that shirt will not iron itself will it?


----------



## Corax (Nov 9, 2009)

Bloody Monday again.  

Mind you, I was off ill half of last week and my boss has just said she can't be bothered to record it.  Flawless sickness record FTW!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just got paracetemol stuck on tongue :urgh: can things get any worse?


 *hands over tissues*

Another Monday... how'd it come so quick?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

Called in late. I am aware that doing nothing yesterday made me feel iller so def better to get arse somewhat in gear today. Am scared of swine flu guys - can't afford it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2009)

Woop woop woop 

Not sure why I am wooping on a Monday, probably trying to distract myself or something. 

Oh well, time to log off the drag and hit the road for another day of adventures in capitalism or something. Aiming to get the day wrapped up as fast as possible and returning to an evening of sloth and stew.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2009)

Stew  I need stew!

I will drag the boy food shopping this week dammit!


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2009)

Is it wrong to want stew at 9:22 on a Monday morning?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think so.


----------



## prunus (Nov 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Called in late. I am aware that *doing nothing yesterday made me feel iller* so def better to get arse somewhat in gear today. Am scared of swine flu guys - can't afford it



Seems unlikely, probably just the illness getting up to speed, and would have happened regardless of what you were doing.  In fact if you'd (been so foolish as to have) been doing a triathlon yesterday you'd probably be feeling even worse.  So take it easy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2009)

Mornin' all

Just having my brekker before headinf off for the cold - and t'internet-less  - North.

Get the train in about an hour from the Head and should be in the Dales by 4.00pm.

I have books, embroiddery and my Nintendo DS to amuse me on the journey and when I am there....when my Mum is not filling me in on the lives of people I was at junior school with 30 odd years ago and probably haven't seen since!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2009)

How long you off for QoG? Have a good un 

I love the Dales, but didn't grow up there so might be different 

I'm now full of porridge, but can't stop thinking about stew. Lamb stew, beef and ale, chicken... anything


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How long you off for QoG? Have a good un
> 
> I love the Dales, but didn't grow up there so might be different
> 
> I'm now full of porridge, but can't stop thinking about stew. Lamb stew, beef and ale, chicken... anything



Only a short time - back on Wednesday. I love the Dales, not sure I could live there now but I love visiting.

Right - got to find the cat to give him a kiss (I know !) then I am off!! Laters!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> when i was at school the headmaster often made a point of saying how people who were habitually late would have difficulty holding down a job.
> 
> thing is, he said that at assembly, and the people who were habitually late weren't there.





I would never miss assembly...my lateness is never more that 5-10 minutes...all of which I make up during the day...

Plus...I work with academics..they are always late!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm now full of porridge, but can't stop thinking about stew. Lamb stew, beef and ale, chicken... anything



I love stew....I love winter because I love stew..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Seems unlikely, probably just the illness getting up to speed, and would have happened regardless of what you were doing.  In fact if you'd (been so foolish as to have) been doing a triathlon yesterday you'd probably be feeling even worse.  So take it easy.



There is, I think, a happy medium between not6hing and a triathlon  I could fr'instance have gone to Sainsbury's around the corner and got some food in instead of ordering a pizza. I am _sure_ it would've halped.

How are you? Def's dor?


----------



## prunus (Nov 9, 2009)

Possibly...  I have my Tamiflu (yeah, yeah, I know, the govt is going to control my brain.  Good luck to them - I've never managed it) and it doesn't seem too bad so far...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I love stew....I love winter because I love stew..


I love stew, and casserole (I think casserole is oven stew is hob )... they're both great  perfect for a chilly evening, sod soup


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Possibly...  I have my Tamiflu (yeah, yeah, I know, the govt is going to control my brain.  Good luck to them - I've never managed it) and it doesn't seem too bad so far...



Do you feel ill?  I feel ill 

I had a bloody seasonal flu jab a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## prunus (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, a bit grotty, but fever's gone down now it appears.
Seasonal flu != swine flu unfortunately.  
Have you got a thermometer yet?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 9, 2009)

Still partying here 

James Brown, early lines and spreadsheets. What an excellent combination


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, a bit grotty, but fever's gone down now it appears.
> Seasonal flu != swine flu unfortunately.
> Have you got a thermometer yet?



No fermometer - I can't justify the cost, however the fuck much they are. I am going to Boots at lunchtime and ask if they can take my temp just in case I am carrying the proper lurgy and am not just A Little Bit Coldish.

Feel dead sorry for self as can't sleep


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

Been in for an hour, done fuck all. I hate my life


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

And I'll just fucking talk to myself


----------



## prunus (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm here, dear.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm here, dear.


----------



## prunus (Nov 9, 2009)

Sick, mind, but here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel a lot better really but I have the fear that I won't be able to sleep again. It's so annoying and uncomfortable


----------



## prunus (Nov 9, 2009)

You will, fear not.  There's always rohypnol.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

prunus said:


> You will, fear not.  There's always rohypnol.



Where can I source these things? It's hard enough getting hold of a bloody valium


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

OH god what's going _on_?


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 9, 2009)

Three aspects of today:

1. I am not feeling at my sharpest, after a rather messy weekend. 

2. The work mail system seems to have died, which is irritating since I know there are a few things in my inbox I need to read.

3. I've just had a letter enclosing a review by a noted authority in the field of the little book I published earlier this year. It's includes remarks such as: 'an absolute must-read ... written in an authoritative but easily absorbed style ... fascinating overview ...'  *Ahem* Excuse the self-congratulation, but my head is rather swollen right now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2009)

I've got to walk into town with 150 nicker 

in the sock methinks.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I've got to walk into town with 150 nicker
> 
> in the sock methinks.





 Are you worried about getting mugged or losing it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Three aspects of today:
> 
> 1. I am not feeling at my sharpest, after a rather messy weekend.
> 
> ...



3. I would be fapping wildy if I was you


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you worried about getting mugged or losing it?



the former. I ent been mugged for years, but take no chances. Tis 150 quid, after all.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> 3. I've just had a letter enclosing a review by a noted authority in the field of the little book I published earlier this year. It's includes remarks such as: 'an absolute must-read ... written in an authoritative but easily absorbed style ... fascinating overview ...'  *Ahem* Excuse the self-congratulation, but my head is rather swollen right now.



wit woo, get yoo   nice one roadie 

Struggled to get out of bed this morning, but once I was halfway through my daily 20 minutes on th'exxy bike, was fine.  Nice quiet weekend so am feeling chipper

Sorry to hear of the ill people though.  Not good.  I am still coughing up marbles from my bout.  

In other news, I think I'm getting a handle on this financial bollocks - have managed to produce an almost professional looking budget analysis this morning, quite pleased with myself


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2009)

_draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag_


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 9, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I've got to walk into town with 150 nicker
> 
> in the sock methinks.





is it wise to put in near your trench feet? mouldy money!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> 3. I've just had a letter enclosing a review by a noted authority in the field of the little book I published earlier this year. It's includes remarks such as: 'an absolute must-read ... written in an authoritative but easily absorbed style ... fascinating overview ...'  *Ahem* Excuse the self-congratulation, but my head is rather swollen right now.


Sounds like it's right to be a bit swollen... nice one


----------



## cesare (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats roadie! And I hope the poorly people start feeling better soon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> is it wise to put in near your trench feet? mouldy money!



I'll hand the stinking notes to the teller with a wink and a grin


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay, back to reality.  Where has my bloody USB stick gone to?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2009)

hello lovely draggers

missing you

kiss kiss xx


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Mart  Week Two - hope going alright so far


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> 3. I've just had a letter enclosing a review by a noted authority in the field of the little book I published earlier this year. It's includes remarks such as: 'an absolute must-read ... written in an authoritative but easily absorbed style ... fascinating overview ...'  *Ahem* Excuse the self-congratulation, but my head is rather swollen right now.



Ace.


----------



## Corax (Nov 9, 2009)

2 hours to go......

2 weeks til I leave this steeenkin job.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2009)

Well done Roadie...

Good luck DotC.

Get well soon to all the sickies...

*solemnly waves at Marty..* 


My day is not dragging...Mondays are busy BUT I'm hungry and have to wait until 2pm for lunch...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

Am knackered, can't concentrate like I ever do anyway


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2009)

*lunch*

Yay!


----------



## zenie (Nov 9, 2009)

Writing my new website content in googledocs for looking at later FTW! 

Roadkill - I am please your book got good reviews, Congratulations!  And I'd STILL like to read it, if it's the one about boats? 

Woke up at 8 am this morning, but managed to get into work for 9.10


----------



## Corax (Nov 9, 2009)

16 minutes.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2009)

not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long not long



(I have a palindromic post count... yay  )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

Yay 

Oh but it is 1625 tho


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2009)

I have done two big things today.  No, one of them was not a crap.  

Quite pleased with today's efforts.  Want leek and potato soup and chilli wedges now   Home soon, stick it on to cook, and have a lovely glass of red


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2009)

I have done bugger all, apart from plan my day off on Wednesday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

I've done a couple of bits. Not much to say for 7 hours of 'work'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2009)

2 minutes overtime....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 9, 2009)

4 mins!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

Morning! You will all, I'm sure, be delighted to know that I am feeling Much Better and slept and am human again 

Hope all well x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2009)

Morning! I am up and having 1st coffee...I am looking forward to work so that my day off tomorrow comes more quickly.. It does though look really cold out and I hate the thought of cycling in the cold! Can't stand the bus though...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2009)

morning all!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2009)

2nd fresh coffee almost over...getting dressed!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)

Mess up of a Monday but that is in the past. 
Am not in the office till this afternoon but have work meeting stuff this morning to contend with. Could be worse, could already be struggling through the commute in the cold.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

Am in *black *undies, brushing hair. 

Enough to put anyone off their breakfast


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm leaving home...I will not be late....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)

This is a struggle! 
Cold mornings and unhealthy lifestyle do not make for motivation do they?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

Am buying a bagel. Don't tell soj


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2009)

I wasn't late and I only suffered from minor frost bite on my middle fingers...apart from that it was a nice fresh ride to work.


----------



## Voley (Nov 10, 2009)

Nothing from the agency yet so still enjoying the time off. Not worried about the lack of money yet but if things are the same by the end of the week it might be a different story.

It does balls me Working Tax Credit claim up a bit, though. I'm meant to do a 30 hour week on average. Get a few weeks doing nothing and I won't be any way near that. No way of predicting how many hours I'll get though. Ho hum.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am buying a bagel. Don't tell soj


I'll stand in for soj... you said you couldn't afford a thermometer yesterday  

You feeling better?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll stand in for soj... you said you couldn't afford a thermometer yesterday
> 
> You feeling better?



I could afford one if I was going to eat it or use it every day but I can't and won't so it's a frivolous purchase 

And yes I am


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am buying a bagel. Don't tell soj



Skint are we? 



NVP said:


> Nothing from the agency yet so still enjoying the time off. Not worried about the lack of money yet but if things are the same by the end of the week it might be a different story.
> 
> It does balls me Working Tax Credit claim up a bit, though. I'm meant to do a 30 hour week on average. Get a few weeks doing nothing and I won't be any way near that. No way of predicting how many hours I'll get though. Ho hum.



Fingers crossed mate


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2009)

hello hello hello, what's going on here then?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, I for one am fucking about on here instead of getting my work done.

There is a reason for that though - t'new boss is coming in to see me AT LUNCHTIME.  Which means I won't get anything approaching a break at lunchtime

Hence me taking a break now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2009)

good work soj, good work


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> good work soj, good work



It's called Good Time Management I believe, Paulie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2009)

that's the biscuit.


----------



## prunus (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello all <cough>.  Oink <aaaah-TISHooooo>.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hello all <cough>.  Oink <aaaah-TISHooooo>.



Germz!


----------



## prunus (Nov 10, 2009)

Heh heh heh.

I've been taking my Tamiflu.  I am a pawn of the New World Order now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Heh heh heh.
> 
> I've been taking my Tamiflu.  I am a pawn of the New World Order now.



You are now infected. You are now one of them. They have you, for life.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Heh heh heh.
> 
> I've been taking my Tamiflu.  I am a pawn of the New World Order now.



It's full of nanobots, is Tamiflu


----------



## Madusa (Nov 10, 2009)

im on a 2 hour lunch break, then i go back for 2 hours and then im done for the day.


----------



## prunus (Nov 10, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You are now infected. You are now one of them. They have you, for life.



Yup.  And next I'm coming to get YOU!



5t3IIa said:


> It's full of nanobots, is Tamiflu



And you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yup.  And next I'm coming to get YOU!


I will never take tamiflu. I will resist.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2009)

Can log on here using FREE wifi on my itouch ,hello draggers!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Can log on here using FREE wifi on my itouch ,hello draggers!



Hullo tiny keypad typing man! How is work? Week 3 innit?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I will never take tamiflu. I will resist.



I'll succumb


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'll succumb



Alas, you too will become one of them.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)

Painful day at a conference. Now dragging from East to South West London to the office. Then afternoon shift before another hours commute before home. So very tired today, beans on toast and long sleep is needed to mend me. Really struggling to leave the haven of the duvet on these dark mornings and many winter months ahead still. 

Moan, whine, moan, grumble.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Can log on here using FREE wifi on my itouch ,hello draggers!



My new phone has wifi, too - I can go out for a cig, and browse facebook 

That said, I already browse facebook loads while in the office


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hullo tiny keypad typing man! How is work? Week 3 innit?




day 7! 


fogbat said:


> My new phone has wifi, too - I can go out for a cig, and browse facebook
> 
> That said, I already browse facebook loads while in the office



i have itouch and google phone have to be careful on the phone though, my fiver a month on the internets increases if I go over the megabite thingy limit 

itouch is running out of power juice - was playing golf and it sucks up the juice


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> day 7!



What?! Oh dear. Time is....dragging


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2009)

Sojourners tagline speaks for us all


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Sojourners tagline speaks for us all



Who's Tony?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Sojourners tagline speaks for us all


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)

Back to office with sore feet and feeling weary, but but only about four hours to at most.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Who's Tony?



An evil scotish man with 9 lives and a boring storyline


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so bored I took a photo of my chocolate bar... it's a bit shonky  

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...E/1M1gZT7t75k/s320/image-upload-15-793612.jpg

Still tastes nice though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm so bored I took a photo of my chocolate bar... it's a bit shonky
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...E/1M1gZT7t75k/s320/image-upload-15-793612.jpg
> 
> Still tastes nice though



It looks very much like a log of poo....

I am so bored I am drinking watery ovaltine..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm on the diet coke. Dunno why - I hate the stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

So Bee has a blogspot thing? Let's have a mobile upload fight to post the most boring indicative-of-our-days picture


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> It looks very much like a log of poo....


 maybe that's why it was only 39p.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll start!

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...cshaoXNMpg/s1600-h/image-upload-16-792510.jpg


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

What sort of paste?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What sort of paste?



...ing emails into diary appointments


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

this is what I look at all day... a pencil sharpener, that doesn't fit my bloody pencils in!

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...M/Z6YAx-SSDc8/s320/image-upload-18-735134.jpg


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> this is what I look at all day... a pencil sharpener, that doesn't fit my bloody pencils in!
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...M/Z6YAx-SSDc8/s320/image-upload-18-735134.jpg



But it's so cool. Why don't your pencils fit?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

Bad design. I've just stuck one in to try and it's the same place where you wind him up. Now he's all wound up to go, and I've got hold of him, cos he's right noisy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bad design. I've just stuck one in to try and it's the same place where you wind him up. Now he's all wound up to go, and I've got hold of him, cos he's right noisy



I don't think there's anytying on my desk that makes uneccessary noise. The phone somtimes rings and I mutter 'Oh god who's _that_ '


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

I just let him run down on my desk... that's my excitement for the afternoon.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)

Leaving messages that do not get replied to 
Sending emails that do not get replies to 
Writing to-do lists that never get done


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

I tried to be nice today but it failed. I am temping and have invited the woman who starts this gig perm in for a handover, and cc'd in boss. Woman suggested Friday 19 November which doesn't exist this year so, to save her looking crap, I removed boss from cc when I replied (Thurs 19 or Fri 20?). Then boss came out and said 'you sorted it with woman yet?' and so I had to tell her anyway


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Yetman (Nov 10, 2009)

My office is closing down, but my boss (who works in scotland) doesnt know 

I can either tell her, or say nothing and hide for as long as possible replying to emails and acting like I'm still a valuable member of the team. She doesnt know what I do, just that I do it for some office down here....


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

How come you know, but she doesn't, and she's your boss??


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)

She is stoopid


----------



## Yetman (Nov 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> How come you know, but she doesn't, and she's your boss??



I work for a team based around the country, looking after shit for various contracts, my main contract has ended, but she doesnt know this (yet) as the only person who'd really mention anything is me 

But I've found out there is a small office where I can go once every week to pretend that I'm still in the office and busy doing stuff. I still get the odd thing from other contracts so I wont be totally without work but it'll be a load off...

This could turn out to be something brilliant.

40 years into the future.....
SMITHERS, WHO'S THIS YETMAN FELLOW IN SECTOR 17? I CANT SEE ANY EXAMPLES OF HIS WORK? WHAT DOES HE DO EXACTLY?

I'll be in Brazil mate


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

That's fucking nuts though, eh?  I really don't understand how she wouldn't know the contract had ended unless you told her.  Do you not have to submit reports or owt, no evidence at all?

Fuck - it'd be ace if you could actually get away with it!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)

This idiot needs to get off the phone and stop waffling at me. 
She is looping round saying the same thing again and again which has little bearing on the business at hand.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! It's almost time to go, and then a few more hours til alabama


----------



## Yetman (Nov 10, 2009)

Nah, she's got about 25 people to worry about and I'm a small fish, the contract hasnt ended as such, just this office is closing and their shifting it up north. As I work from home it makes no difference to me really, and yes, if I can get away with it it'll be aces. I can then start up my own business with my free time selling art, making music and catapulting stolen felines back to their rightful owners from a safe distance


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! It's almost time to go, and then a few more hours til alabama



Will you be dancing then Bee?  I don't understand how people can just stand still to A3.  I've seen some right miserable bastards at their gigs, surrounded by crazed dancers


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Nah, she's got about 25 people to worry about and I'm a small fish, the contract hasnt ended as such, just this office is closing and their shifting it up north. As I work from home it makes no difference to me really, and yes, if I can get away with it it'll be aces. I can then start up my own business with my free time selling art, making music and catapulting stolen felines back to their rightful owners from a safe distance



  Good luck with that then yetty


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Will you be dancing then Bee?  I don't understand how people can just stand still to A3.  I've seen some right miserable bastards at their gigs, surrounded by crazed dancers


YES! I don't think I'll be able to stand still  I might also be singing very badly.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I work for a team based around the country, looking after shit for various contracts, my main contract has ended, but she doesnt know this (yet) as the only person who'd really mention anything is me
> 
> But I've found out there is a small office where I can go once every week to pretend that I'm still in the office and busy doing stuff. I still get the odd thing from other contracts so I wont be totally without work but it'll be a load off...
> 
> ...




Sector 7G darling


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> YES! I don't think I'll be able to stand still  I might also be singing very badly.



  I fling meself round too, and always come out hoarse, having sung very badly indeed all the way through

What's your name?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)

Yetty will drag us all along the rich walk of life


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What's your name?


Johnny cash


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Johnny cash



No you ain't


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2009)

YES I AM 

(I'll report tomorrow, at some point)


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

hehe  - have a brilliant night 

oooo can't wait til we go!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)

Closer now people, much closer now... 
Run out the door and into the rain then homehomehome for easy dinner and sleep..


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2009)

Bye


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2009)

decided to walk to the tube from work, it's about 15 mins, one bus, but they can be up to 20 minutes apart - two passed me as I walked to the tube


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> decided to walk to the tube from work, it's about 15 mins, one bus, but they can be up to 20 minutes apart - two passed me as I walked to the tube



But you exercised and didn't have to soak up all the tetchie bad energy of other folk on the bus. WIN


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2009)

After all my fears of Trnchfoot and gangrene, the doc says I have infected dermatitis. He has prescribed a steroidal cream and a course of antibiotics.

Soon my horrible foots will be working again!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> After all my fears of Trnchfoot and gangrene, the doc says I have infected dermatitis. He has prescribed a steroidal cream and a course of antibiotics.
> 
> *Soon my horrible foots will be working again*!



Oh no, what's your plan B?

Or maybe it's a good thing that your foot will be better?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2009)

just opened a beer, Badger, Harvester's Ale, now I'm no expert, but at 2.5% alcohol content, I doubt many harvesters would touch it, it is nice tasting tbf though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

It is hump/flump day today and feel mildly better after another big sleep last night. 

Since the first drag post nearly three years on the 04/12/2006 that time seems to be rolling around again. Right now I seem to be doing nothing but admin and planning for next year. It is nice to be organised but really makes the days pass like snails up a hill.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just opened a beer, Badger


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



it wasn't a strong badger though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it wasn't a strong badger though



Nor am I  


On that note we are washed, dressed, full of coffee and edging towards the door. Cheese and ham sarnies are packed and ready to face the drag once more. 

Into the breach.....


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

<salutes>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

oh guys guys? halp me? guys? i has a _hangover_  just spewed my ibruprofen down the kharzi


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

bacon sarnies always assist me in that condition


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

bacon


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

I feel fine, only had a 2.5% badger beer last night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

had 3x Fosters then loads of vodka


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

Morning! Not hungover and not going to work.

I plan to be in the library studying by 10:30am...

1st fresh coffee is gooooooooooooooo....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

need another two horus in bed, that's all, two hours


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

getting the 8.28, and a boring training session to look forward to this afternoon which could see me out of there by 4 though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> need another two *horus* in bed, that's all, two hours


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

2nd fresh coffee is goooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

__~ 

Last one before the working day starts in earnest. 
Well, when I say 'working' I mean fiddling with iPhone and stuff but you get the drift.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

I am gonna __~~ too.

My next mission is to get dressed and go to the library...once there I need to avoid the computers..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm am almost ready but just sat here


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2009)

Morning all!  Sympathies, Stella. 

No fucking work anywhere in Cornwall right now. I've decided this is a week off and will start looking again on Monday.

On a more positive note, the knee I screwed up on bonfire night is now almost the same size as the other one. I shall join Dotc as one of those people who can walk soon.

In the meantime, the doctor says 'rest' so it's feet up, Xbox on, big pot of coffee brewing and the possibility of a bacon butty in a bit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

Am dressed...moved on to lemon and ginger tea and another ___~~~


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Bacon butty would be ace right now. 
Have cheese, ham and mayo sarnies but 09:20 seems a bit early.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have cheese, ham and mayo sarnies but 09:20 seems a bit early.



10:00 will of course be fine


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

__~ 

Double whammy...... 

Stupidly Fit Asian Girl Who Jogs In Lycra just (not surprisingly) jogged past 
Sleeps On Bench Girl was (unusually) not sleeping on a bench but was parking up on a huge motorbike.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2009)

I had a pint of lager last night, which I only drank half of before falling asleep stupidly early 

In fine form today though, just had bacon and tomatoes with crumpets and am now on the OJ and coffee, FSOTD due in about 30mins. Fixup


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

I have 15 minutes to get to the library...will I make it?


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 11, 2009)

Job interview tomorrow so I'm doing lots of research and trying to think of questions they'll ask today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> questions they'll ask today.



Do you get paranoid when you get booze from your local off licence come store?
If Aliens Discovered Earth?
Have you / would you go to a nudist beach?
Would you ever pay £890 for a gram?
Which is your favourite tyre manufacturer?
What wars has Britain been in that you can justify?
Did you used to find dancing in clubs excruciatingly embarrassing? 
Pigeons - crap/not crap?
What is your technique for delaying orgasm?


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Do you get paranoid when you get booze from your local off licence come store?
> If Aliens Discovered Earth?
> Have you / would you go to a nudist beach?
> Would you ever pay £890 for a gram?
> ...



That would be my ideal job interview! I've already ansewered questions 1 and 3.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Quiet in the drag today... 

There was me thinking this was one of those 7k kinda days?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

80-odd posts? ooooh i dunno


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 80-odd posts? ooooh i dunno



Three in three minutes?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 11, 2009)

Morning draggers.

Been a bit busy the last few days, so I've been relatively drag free.  However it is back with a vengeance today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Three in three minutes?



I am NOT going to race  to a milestone then have you kick me up the arse and lol at me  - noooo freekin way


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

I will do it alone then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Go on then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

I am in the library...BUT it is the wrong library.... Studying has not started, NOT started!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Fail


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a post


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fail



Yes! 


I have though, managed to scan and upload this lovely pic onto my godson's facebook page. 

He is twelve today and I wanted to give him something special. I concluded my memories of him are _very special_. 

I defy even the most miserable of draggers not to smile at this pic. WIN!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Cute pic


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cute pic



Nearly a smile there badger...careful!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

I was distracted by what was on the tapes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I was distracted by what was on the tapes



 I've been trying to zoom in to know what record he was playing...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe this pic is better in terms of finding out what record he was playing...


Can anyone help? I won't be able to study until I have the answer...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Study damn it!!!!


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 11, 2009)

I am rubbish today - can't seem to settle down and focus on anything I have to do, so instead I'm just reading bits and pieces of relevant stuff here and there, which is interesting but not especially productive.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Copy, paste, copy, paste, copy, paste....


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

off to a training session


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh boy oh boy - the first fresh green things to pass my lips in a week nomnom tuna nicoise


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

laters draggers xx


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2009)

too fecking busy here, no drag, all go....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Where is he off to?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2009)

say hello, wave goodbye marty 

I've been fucking cleaning up reception all morning!  Started off as a little displacement activity for the mailshot I was gonna ring round, and took off into a full blown thing.  You should see it now though - looks fucking 50 times better than it did before   I can open drawers and everything!  Loads of space on me desk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

We have a fair bit of office cleaning/tidying to do at the moment. 
I have done my desk though and it is gleaming.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Fuckity fuck the heavens have just opened up here. 
Dry all morning sitting at desk and now pissing fucking down when I NEED to pop to town


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fuckity fuck the heavens have just opened up here.
> Dry all morning sitting at desk and now pissing fucking down when I NEED to pop to town



I'm looking out of the window but with my poor eyesight, combined with the hangover I can't tell if I'm looking at rain or just weird trails


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

That is what my world looks like _sans_ specs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Part time work?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Rain seems to have abated. 
If I walk to town now it will start again. 
If I wait for a bit (to avoid post office queues) it will start then. 

Glass being half empty.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2009)

Why don't you just use an umbrella?  What is it with men and their weird avoidance of umbrellas?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Bleh


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2009)

Completely given up on the idea of ringing the mailshot now, and concentrating instead on creating a logo, to put on a flyer (which also needs creating, and then printing and laminating) to stick in reception and in the windows

this way I can play music and still do work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Whatevs gets you thru the day darling :thumbup:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Lunch missions achieved 
Queue in the post office 
Queue in the bank 
No rain


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a bad girl


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Whatevs gets you thru the day darling :thumbup:



I'm really quite happy at the moment tbh.  Signed up one new tenant and signing another up end of this week.  Doing alright 


5t3IIa said:


> I'm a bad girl



Oh gawd.  More humping?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm really quite happy at the moment tbh.  Signed up one new tenant and signing another up end of this week.  Doing alright



Excellent news 



sojourner said:


> Oh gawd.  More humping?



Naw, just a filthy nasty piece of work


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Naw, just a filthy nasty piece of work



My, what a delight, just how I like em 


this isn't getting my logo done.  free logo sites are shit.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Everyone has gone home apart from two of us. 
We are now wallowing in sloth and drag with little meaningful work to do.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Everyone has gone home apart from two of us.
> We are now wallowing in sloth and drag with little meaningful work to do.



Leave early?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

I think that I need to let my office Padawan learner sneak off early as I owe him some lieu time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I think that I need to let my office Padawan learner sneak off early as I owe him some lieu time.



LEave 5 mins after then


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2009)

Not a dragging day for me, just an epic fail of a day off... i don't know how to clothes shop anymore   

Report for soj... not good at all love, we were both really disappointed  the sound at the forum was awful, bass too high, vocals too low. Devlin was missed, Aurora was ok, good voice, nice arse, just not the presence or power of devlin. Larry wasn't on form, and didn't wear a fucking hat! 

Hope your gig's better.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Report for soj... not good at all love, we were both really disappointed  the sound at the forum was awful, bass too high, vocals too low. Devlin was missed, Aurora was ok, good voice, nice arse, just not the presence or power of devlin. Larry wasn't on form, and didn't wear a fucking hat!
> 
> Hope your gig's better.



Blimey - that dunt sound good!

She's got a damn hard act to follow though eh?  

What was he looking like?  He looks completely fucking different every time I've seen them!  I've seen him without the hat once, when he had a bleached sort of crew cut, looking ridiculously thin and wasted.  Looked quite healthy when we last saw him mind.

Dayumn.  Here's hoping he's kicked his arse into gear by Manchester then!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> LEave 5 mins after then



This is the kind of moxy we need in this clique


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2009)

I really really REALLY want a fag

I will go and have a nicotine chewy instead.  Keep me going until spliff time


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Blimey - that dunt sound good!
> 
> She's got a damn hard act to follow though eh?
> 
> ...



foo saw them last week and said it was really good. The fucked up sound had a lot to do with it. 

He looked ok, still skinny, and balding a bit  

Maybe he'd not done enough drugs!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This is the kind of moxy we need in this clique



We are all a team and totally in this togtehr, no matter whose name is on the thread


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Report for soj... not good at all love, we were both really disappointed  the sound at the forum was awful, bass too high, vocals too low. Devlin was missed, Aurora was ok, good voice, nice arse, just not the presence or power of devlin. Larry wasn't on form, and didn't wear a fucking hat!
> 
> Hope your gig's better.



Shame this and I have never seen A3 do a poor gig


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2009)

I CANT DO THIS NERD SHIT FOR BALLS MAN 

Fucking sql bollocks, I've spent days on the same crap just pissing around trying to get it to work. FOCKIT.


----------



## prunus (Nov 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I CANT DO THIS NERD SHIT FOR BALLS MAN
> 
> Fucking sql bollocks, I've spent days on the same crap just pissing around trying to get it to work. FOCKIT.



I may just be your man.  What are you trying to do...?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> I may just be your man.  What are you trying to do...?



I'm PM him innit. He's in and out like some kind of crazy tiggerish line snorting Liamish fiend.


----------



## prunus (Nov 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm PM him innit. He's in and out like some kind of crazy tiggerish line snorting Liamish fiend.



Sadly I only speak English...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> Sadly I only speak English...



You'll speak what you're told!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> I may just be your man.  What are you trying to do...?



Excellent! Cheers mate  

Shut up Stella, you know nothing of this magic 

Ok

select abc.ref_num, abc.open_date
from abc.calls
where if today is monday then abc.open_date-1, if today is tuesday then abc.open_date-2, if today is wednesday then abc.open_date-3, etc

Can you help at all? I've tried to simplify the above as my _where (sysdate,'Day')='Monday' then abc.open_date-1_ idea isnt working


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Office Padawan learner left half at 16:00 and I am here all alone. 
Tis quiet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Excellent! Cheers mate
> 
> Shut up Stella, you know nothing of this magic
> 
> ...




Hahah YOU shut up yetty you numper! Prunus doesn't care about your sql! You are both flapping simpering gnerkds!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahah YOU shut up yetty you numper! Prunus doesn't care about your sql! You are both flapping simpering gnerkds!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Shame this and I have never seen A3 do a poor gig



Me either


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Only SF can save you now babes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


>



Ooooh! Big man!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooooh! Big man!



Thanks! Who've you been speaking to?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> foo saw them last week and said it was really good. The fucked up sound had a lot to do with it.
> 
> He looked ok, still skinny, and balding a bit
> 
> *Maybe he'd not done enough drugs*!



Think you might have it there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Thanks! Who've you been speaking to?



I hope your databse architecure falls over like something as k-head would make out of meccano


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Pint soon? 
What do we think on this topic?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pint soon?
> What do we think on this topic?



I vote YES, MORE THAN ONE if that helps?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, nearly time to check out....


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2009)

Pint later. Got to drive to practice  will have a couple there then get home and HAVE NO DRUGS. DEFINITELY. PRobabaly......maybe 

NO. Monday was bad enough. I need to have a few days off. Definitely.

Why though? Hmmm.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

7 x 1000 is it?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2009)

oh i fucking hate you sometimes bajjy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

> Bajjy, just DIE


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2009)

I should have had that bastard. Had I had had it, you'd have wished I hadnt had


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

On that note.... 
Commute, pub, home, rest...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2009)

I can has steroidal feetz cream and mahoosive anti bio's?

yes I can!

All your foot remedies are belong to us


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

a dull afternoon being introduced to the delights of the Northgate housing software package , which is as dull as it sounds, duller still because I used to use it in a previous job about 2 years ago now, and had forgotten most of it in the mean time, now I have to use it again 

on the plus side, was out at 4, and home early


----------



## prunus (Nov 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Excellent! Cheers mate
> 
> Shut up Stella, you know nothing of this magic
> 
> ...



What db are you running on?  MSSQL?  MySQL?  Postgres?  Please say it's not Oracle...

And I'm not sure exactly what you want, there's no '=' in your where clause; eg:
'if today=<someday> then open_date-x' =...?  With a mapping between someday and x?

is that it?  If so then sure that's doable; if I've misunderstood then please put me straight.  But there WILL be a way. There's always a way


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I can has steroidal feetz cream and mahoosive anti bio's?
> 
> yes I can!
> 
> All your foot remedies are belong to us



are you feets less rank now?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> What db are you running on?  MSSQL?  MySQL?  Postgres?  Please say it's not Oracle...
> 
> And I'm not sure exactly what you want, there's no '=' in your where clause; eg:
> 'if today=<someday> then open_date-x' =...?  With a mapping between someday and x?
> ...



Hahahahaaaa! Even i noticed there was no =!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> What db are you running on?  MSSQL?  MySQL?  Postgres?  Please say it's not Oracle...
> 
> And I'm not sure exactly what you want, there's no '=' in your where clause; eg:
> 'if today=<someday> then open_date-x' =...?  With a mapping between someday and x?
> ...



SQL Navigator 

select abc.ref_num, abc.open_date
from abc.calls
where if (sysdate,'DD') = (sysdate,'IW') then abc.open_date-1 else abc.open_date-2

would do it

Does that help? 

Just emailed someone else about it so dont bust your balls on it mate, if its a 2 minute job though I'd appreciate the help. cheers


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahahahaaaa! Even i noticed there was no =!



Have you forgotten this






already?!?! HAVE YOU?!?!

Because theres more where that came from young lady


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Have you forgotten this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



superman's dad when he was on the ale


----------



## prunus (Nov 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Excellent! Cheers mate
> 
> Shut up Stella, you know nothing of this magic
> 
> ...



Well you've probably gone home, so I'll guess at something that might help you: you appear to be wanting to make the number after the minus sign vary with the day the query is run, with Monday=1, Tuesday=2 etc.

In MySQL: use (dayofweek(sysdate)-1) in place of the number, 
in Postgres it's (to_char(current_date,'D')::int-1),
in MsSql I'm not so sure, I think you'd need to use something like datepart(WEEKDAY,SYSDATE())-1 - although I don't know if you'd need to cast anything.
In Oracle, well, just cut the head off a live chicken and dance in its entrails. 

I can find out for you if it is Oracle you've got (and god help you).

As I say just say if I've got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> Well you've probably gone home, so I'll guess at something that might help you: you appear to be wanting to make the number after the minus sign vary with the day the query is run, with Monday=1, Tuesday=2 etc.
> 
> In MySQL: use (dayofweek(sysdate)-1) in place of the number,
> in Postgres it's (to_char(current_date,'D')::int-1),
> ...



I've got it I think, you cant use 'case' or 'decode' in the 'where' part of the statement, so it means a separate set of code for each day. 

Cheers anyway dude


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

I studied.....loadssssssssss!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> are you feets less rank now?



Not yet I just got my drugs today.

I don't know wether I can open the capsules and stir them into water. I mean, I coulsd do it but will it still work?

They are huge and I have issues swallowing massive capsules


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I studied.....loadssssssssss!


you are gollum & i claim my ring


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Have you forgotten this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Not yet I just got my drugs today.
> 
> I don't know wether I can open the capsules and stir them into water. I mean, I coulsd do it but will it still work?
> 
> They are huge and I have issues swallowing massive capsules



neck them and follow them down with cider


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you are gollum & i claim my ring



Lol...misery is as misery does...stop hating!


----------



## kittyP (Nov 11, 2009)

Home now but GOD this week is draaaaaaging!!

Filled with so much apathy and schmeeer with work at the moment.


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Northgate



Aaaaargh, Northgate! IT IS _SHITE_! Possibly even worse than Oracle! Aaaaaarrrrgggghhh!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

NVP said:


> Aaaaargh, Northgate! IT IS _SHITE_! Possibly even worse than Oracle! Aaaaaarrrrgggghhh!!!!



I thought I'd escaped it, but it's back


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2009)

Dragging in the evening people? 
At this rate the drag will be 24/7 and we will all be doomed.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Dragging in the evening people?
> At this rate the drag will be 24/7 and we will all be doomed.



not really, I'm watching the tellybox


----------



## kittyP (Nov 11, 2009)

Listening to The Man In Black on BBC Radio 7 from last week via the iPlayer. 

Its presented by Mark Gatiss from The League of Gentlemen. Quite good.


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I thought I'd escaped it, but it's back



I've had it twice, too, mate. Once as a housing officer and once again recently working in a call centre. Fucking outdated piece of shit that's seemingly designed to infuriate you and anyone you might have on the phone. You can't even cut and paste in it. I could wirte a fucking book about how much I hate Northgate!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2009)

NVP said:


> I've had it twice, too, mate. Once as a housing officer and once again recently working in a call centre. Fucking outdated piece of shit that's seemingly designed to infuriate you and anyone you might have on the phone. You can't even cut and paste in it. I could wirte a fucking book about how much I hate Northgate!



funnily enough I now have two books on northgate, two training manuals


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2009)

It's 7:04am....Time to get up you lazy bunch!
1st coffee here in Hackney.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Morning Rutita1  

Am up but mentally still in bed. 
Coffee number one is in hand and lunches are made. 

Hopefully not too bad a day today, have a pub lunch for a member of the team who is taking some time off. Should be a two hour affair and mean a lazy/short afternoon following this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2009)

Morning Badgers 

I shall be in lectures/practice all day....Thursday is a good day but a tiring one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

I went to bed at 9.50pm last night 

Have fucked up badly tho - no cat food or tuna or anything in the house and the shop doesn't open til 8am


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Friday Eve  

((((5t3IIas cat))))


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I went to bed at 9.50pm last night
> 
> Have fucked up badly tho - no cat food or tuna or anything in the house and the shop doesn't open til 8am



* Calls the RSPCA


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

I gave it some dry stuff, which it hates, and it stuck it's face in the bowl then went  at me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I gave it some dry stuff, which it hates, and it stuck it's face in the bowl then went  at me



Oh so you had dry stuff?

Well the cat is too fussy and ungrateful then. Some cats live on the street and get eaten by foxes!!!

*Calls RSPCA back and reports the fussy ungrateful cat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

It knows the score. It is *not* weaving around my chair going mrow mrow mrow. She will wait.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It knows the score. It is *not* weaving around my chair going mrow mrow mrow. She will wait.



So she is just sulking then? 

She will try and trip you up before you leave the house I bet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

She'd be foolish to try and break the neck of her premier service provider but then again cats don't really hold the long view do they?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Right draggers, it is commute time again. 
Slightly later than usual but not actually late. 

See you on the other side


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Laterz x


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2009)

5t3lla is attacking the day and will be victorious


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2009)

Hope your feets get better soon Dot.

I predicted the solution on Spooks last night which resulted in a very :smugsmileyossibly the highlight of my day


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 5t3lla is attacking the day and will be victorious



....as long as the cat doesn't exact revenge for being given only dry stuff, 5t3lla'll run riot through this day...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh, do you reckon? Fab


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

CAT FOOD = gotten!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Office 
Coffee
Emails
Admin
Bored
Drag


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> CAT FOOD = gotten!



....*run riot* I said...this is a great first step!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

In nearly on time 

Not knackered or hungover 

Just enough (not too much) mellow slaving to be done 

CREAM CHEESE BAGEL (don't tell soj)


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> CREAM CHEESE BAGEL (don't tell soj)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Once more the cheese and Marmite sarnies are pulling me towards them and the day has barely started. I suppose that it would be correct to eat them early as I have a big cooked lunch (steak?/burger?/what?) at 12:30 today?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2009)

Morning all.  Doing some long overdue maintenance on my PC so am limited to internet on my phone at the moment. Also being treated to shouty project manager having a go at one of our suppliers. Long morning ahead I feel...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Once more the cheese and Marmite sarnies are pulling me towards them and the day has barely started. I suppose that it would be correct to eat them early as I have a big cooked lunch (steak?/burger?/what?) at 12:30 today?



Quite correct, yes. It's Second Breakfast and some days we all need a Second Breakfast.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2009)

i am contemplating breakfast as it goes. i am currently thinking buttered crumpets. well it's either that or oven chips - there's literally fuck all food in the house...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Chip-crumpet interface with mayo  I would.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Chip-crumpet interface with mayo  I would.


 it's worth a go.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2009)

Crumpet chip butty?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Crumpets make muffins look like a poor relation


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Come on chaps - it's certainly worth a try


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Chip-crumpet interface with mayo  I would.



no mayo. but got daddy's sauce! fffffffffffftttttttttttttwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

I would tho Dol. I'd give it a damn good go.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2009)

hmmm well maybe, maybe i am that crazy after all...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Two hours and twenty five minutes till pub


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Let us know how it turns out.

I use cheap salad cream when I don't have any vinegar.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 12, 2009)

I had crumpets with butter and brown sauce yesterday 

With a bit of bacon and tomato on the side obv.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2009)

i have bacon... hmmmm...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh, now we're talking about bacon?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2009)

wassup with bacon?? eh?? are you a vegetarianam?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2009)

vegeterianam who licks steak


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Bacon porn day....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Moar bacon....


----------



## cesare (Nov 12, 2009)

I've never owned a pair of brown knickers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Pure bacon filth...


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> vegeterianam who licks steak



kinky


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

:yak:


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pure bacon filth...



gahhhhhhhhhh i'm starving now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Bacon-chip-cumpet interface! We told you!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Hungry too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bacon-chip-cumpet interface! We told you!



i need a slave boy to make me one. every time i use the oven the smoke alarm goes off...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh I am SO sympathetic to your plight. Completely. I understand that you are at home? Presumebly still in your jarmas? And have spent an hour sitting at the PC whining about food while in the kitchen there is a fridge full of it that you can help yourself to? OH POOOR YOU IS DREADFUL BUSINESS


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2009)

but i've got a kidney infection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe i'll wait until dominos opens


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Typing, copying, pasting, boring, smoking, boring. 
Just had a visit from an old colleague though, not seen the lad for a year nearly and he was on good form. 

Pub in 50mins


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

I have forgotten to have a fag break! BRB!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 12, 2009)

I might have a whole pizza for lunch. Yesterday I tried to re-heat the previous nights indian's chips but turned them into toothpicks. I'm feeling bloody brave as it goes, but not brave enough to mess with a whole pizza in the oven. I'll just flip the toaster on its side and enjoy fresh piece after fresh piece


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2009)

y'know, i'm sure when we were kids we used to toast bread that we'd already buttered. the folly of youth eh?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello, hello, hello!!

Had a luverly couple of days at Mum and Dad's, been to see the MS Nurse amd had a blood test this morning.

Now back at work and feeling.....sick, achy and nauseous  I think I may have a lurgi


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Lurgi! *runs*


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 12, 2009)

Just had a job interview - think it went ok.... find out if I'm on the short list next week so I get to spend the weekend analysing every wanky thing I might have said


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I might have a whole pizza for lunch. Yesterday I tried to re-heat the previous nights indian's chips but turned them into toothpicks. I'm feeling bloody brave as it goes, but not brave enough to mess with a whole pizza in the oven. I'll just flip the toaster on its side and enjoy fresh piece after fresh piece



When I worked in Barnet there was a pizza place called Grittz right by my office and they did a lunch deal of a pizza and ice cream for a fiver. 

I normally had the Pollo Piccante (marinated spicy chicken, pepperoni, bell peppers, red onion, mozzarella & tomato) and pistachio ice cream for afters. The pizzas were cooked in a stonebaked oven and were about 14" of greatness. 

I never left a scrap


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

What to have for lunch? 



> Fresh Fish in Young’s Beer Batter chips & mushy peas	£9.25
> 
> 8oz Exmoor 21 day aged Beef Burger served in a soft flour bun with homemade red onion relish & chips £9.50 (add bacon/cheese for £1.00)
> 
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Canneloni


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2009)

> 8oz Exmoor 21 day aged Beef Burger served in a soft flour bun with homemade red onion relish & chips £9.50 (add bacon/cheese fo


r £1.00)	




Fuck me, that is a ponces burger.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> r £1.00)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still the kind of thing you'd need a nap after tho


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Fuck me, that is a ponces burger.



Reads like it but it is pretty fucking good. 
This is what I usually have but try not to be too boring.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2009)

Venison burger, steak or pie


----------



## g force (Nov 12, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Just had a job interview - think it went ok.... find out if I'm on the short list next week so I get to spend the weekend analysing every wanky thing I might have said



Analyse when you hear their decision otherwise you may spend a week going insane when you don't know if what you said impressed them or not.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Venison burger, steak or pie



These are what I am _leaning_ towards. 

The eternal issue is that I know the beef burger is good. I do love steak and pie and venison but if I order these and they fail to live up to the burger will it make me sad and bitter?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Just had a job interview - think it went ok.... find out if I'm on the short list next week so I get to spend the weekend analysing every wanky thing I might have said



Did you mention 'going forward' or anything like that?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> will it make me sad and bitter?


yes it will. I know from experience, and from always picking the wrong food 

But you need to compare them to other pies and venison not the burger iyswim.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

FUCK!!! 

Change of venue suddenly and 30 mins delay 

New menu: 



> British Ploughmen’s - £7.95
> Colston Basset Stilton, Innes Buttons, Wensleydale, winter fruits, pickles and house breads
> 
> Classic Fish Pie - £10.95
> ...


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 12, 2009)

g force said:


> Analyse when you hear their decision otherwise you may spend a week going insane when you don't know if what you said impressed them or not.



I'm trying... but there's a voice in my head that keeps saying: "Do you remember when you said X? Wouldn't it have been better to say Y? Why did you do that? Is it because you're a bit crap?

Not sure how to shut that voice up... will try alcohol later. I really fucking need this job 



Badgers said:


> Did you mention 'going forward' or anything like that?



It would have helped if I had - it's that sort of job. I think I may have babbled on incoherently a few times. But then I always worry I've done that and then end up getting the job. Ho hum!


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 12, 2009)

Ploughman's for the massive win, with a portion of cheesy chips on the side


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Ploughman's for the massive win, with a portion of cheesy chips on the side



That could be good actually!! 

Just seen that they do a Châteaubriand steak but only in the evenings sadly


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> FUCK!!!
> 
> Change of venue suddenly and 30 mins delay
> 
> New menu:





> Traditionally closed white bloomer, Honey Roasted Ham £5.95
> Farm watercress and English mustard relish



so that's a ham butty then?

I'm reading that menu in the M&S advert womans voice while grinding my teeth


----------



## prunus (Nov 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> FUCK!!!
> 
> Change of venue suddenly and 30 mins delay
> 
> New menu:



Mmm, Riverpoint.

Cod and chips.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> Mmm, Riverpoint.
> 
> Cod and chips.



_Steak_


----------



## prunus (Nov 12, 2009)

Not for you


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Just had a job interview - think it went ok.... find out if I'm on the short list next week so I get to spend the weekend analysing every wanky thing I might have said



Hey nice one!  I've heard fuck all about the jobs I've applied for.  Been too friggin busy here to apply for any more either

Anyhow, afternoon you fucking wasters.  Yet again I have managed to avoid ringing round the mailshot, but have still managed to be immensely fucking busy all morning

Will do the soul destroying calls this affy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

prunus said:


> Not for you



Oh man, have I talked myself out of some meat?


----------



## prunus (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm off for a burger and some red wine now.

Mmm.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2009)

Fish and Chips!!!!!!!!!!

I have an egg and tomato sandwich for lunch. Plus crisps.

Post has arrived and I am just ignoring it - I don't want to work, I feel ill!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2009)

i'd go for the cod and chips tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

I missed the sandwich man so have to go to Boots for lunch but this is good as I need other stuff from Boots


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 12, 2009)

First ever proper assessment in 10mins.  I studied last night and I've done well in the mock assessments but i'm shitting myself.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Right, fuck this and I am off to lunch


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Hey nice one!  I've heard fuck all about the jobs I've applied for.  Been too friggin busy here to apply for any more either
> 
> Anyhow, afternoon you fucking wasters.  Yet again I have managed to avoid ringing round the mailshot, but have still managed to be immensely fucking busy all morning
> 
> Will do the soul destroying calls this affy



Thanks! I suppose it can only be a good thing to have had the interview... all experience isn't it. Good luck with the mailshot!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Been to Boots. Eaten my humous and veggie wrap with salt and vinegar chipsticks. Drinking water. Bought other stuff I needed. 

Meh


----------



## Yetman (Nov 12, 2009)

Some woman from the office just pm'd me to say she dreamt about me last night, I'm like 'yeah, so, give it to me baby, how was I?' 

She said 'you were a car park attendant, you came and took my money and gave me a ticket then I drove off' 

Oh well at least I'm getting out there, just need to work on the chat up lines init


----------



## rennie (Nov 12, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> First ever proper assessment in 10mins.  I studied last night and I've done well in the mock assessments but i'm shitting myself.



It's always scary the first time. The thing abotu studying (like much in life) is that you get better at it the more you do it. No one is born studious, but we all can become so. Good luck.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Thanks! I suppose it can only be a good thing to have had the interview... *all experience isn't it*. Good luck with the mailshot!



Yep, sure is.  

Oh god, I fucking LOATHE mailshot follow ups.  I could never work in a fucking call centre.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say I fucking aced that test.  I reviewed my answers at the end and I reckon I got 75% at the very least.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Went for the (boring Badger) Burger again and I must say that it was outstanding, struggled to finish it but got there in the end. 
Sadly the draft was off in the restaurant so was left with bottles or wine. 
Had three large glasses of a pleasing Shiraz in the end. 
Back to work now till 16:30. 

Have had worse days


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh, it's 3.12pm!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 12, 2009)

Just ordered a cajon from Germany 

This is gonna WELL piss everyone off around me for the next 6 months at least 

(Its a box you sit on and hit to make noises)


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow - highlight of my day - I just sorted out the annoying tilt on my phone handset.  The back step thingy wasn't quite extended enough.

I think I just came.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Wow - highlight of my day - I just sorted out the annoying tilt on my phone handset.  The back step thingy wasn't quite extended enough.
> 
> I think I just came.





I am feeling really ropey now and want to go home but the boss has just gone to lunch and I have to wait until she gets back before I can go


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh god, that is a ridiculous thing  "Oh, why is my keyboard all weird? Oh, the little foot's gone in"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

3.41pm!


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 12, 2009)

There's three people in my office at the moment. One looking at pictures of dogs, one playing Age of Empires with the sound turned off and one posting on urban.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> There's three people in my office at the moment. One looking at pictures of dogs, one playing Age of Empires with the sound turned off and one posting on urban.



Ra!

What are you chaps supposed to be doing?  Broad outline will suffice.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am feeling really ropey now and want to go home but the boss has just gone to lunch and I have to wait until she gets back before I can go



Lunch?  at quarter past bloody 3 of an afternoon?  what a freak!


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What are you chaps supposed to be doing?  Broad outline will suffice.



PR


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2009)

In other news, the rain that we got a dire warning about on Today this morning has just started to arrive.  Hey ho.  At least it will be all snuggly and cosy at home.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> PR



Hahahhahhaa! Sorry


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

15:48


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

__~


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 12, 2009)

pub-53mins


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmm. Got no plans for this evening and am *not* knackered for once. That's shit timing innit?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2009)

blah blah blah blah fucking blah

snooty twat on phone:  oh no we're very happy where we are
me: i could save you a substantial amount on your rentals - would that be of interest to you?
twat: oh no, we're very happy where we are


me: oh fuck off then, hope you go out of fucking business


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2009)

Very blowy cycle 49 mins
Smallish food shop 59 mins


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Lunch?  at quarter past bloody 3 of an afternoon?  what a freak!



I know - drives me bloody mad  The earliest she goes is 2.45 but it is normally about 3.00pm.

I think it makes her feel special, like she has worked for 'longer' than the rest of us


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

13 minutes left


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2009)

I might sneak out a little early  I'm never going to make up my hours at this rate!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

Sneak! Do it! Take your short little arms and make a bolt for it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll give it 15mins... I need to get 5.5 hours back from somewhere


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

All applications now closed except this browser. 
Legging it off down the road to pick up some paperwork and then home to relax.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think it makes her feel special, like she has worked for 'longer' than the rest of us



Yeh, I know the type.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2009)

BUt I want to go out now!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Waking early on a Friday. 
Got up at 05:20 so have two hours of mithering and coffee before commute o'clock.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Wakey wakey draggers!!! 

Lovely British weather out there and we should all have a spring in our steps today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

7:10am...wet outside...preparing to swim to work with my 1st  coffee...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Up and dressed and procrastinating a little bit. 
Can get away with a 07:30 departure today and hopefully a sleepy day in the office.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Morning! I went to bed at 10pm again cuz I was bored


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

miserable  day, but it is Friday, and I have got paid


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

Am trying to get motivated....am failing...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Thought for the Day has been and gone. Will be late. Again. Like usual.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

...but it's really wetttttttttttttttttttttttt outside.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

I can Dress Down today so wear trainers but I might be going out later so want to wear nice boots but I don't want them to get soaked. O teh decisions!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can Dress Down today so wear trainers but I might be going out later so want to wear nice boots but I don't want them to get soaked. O teh decisions!



not a £300 shoe day?


----------



## prunus (Nov 13, 2009)

Boots in a bag.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

BUt I'd wear the trainers with jeans so would need dress-in-a-bag too


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 13, 2009)

have to go to work today even though still ill. meh meh and thrice meh


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Umbrella rage is passing. 
Coffee number one of the working day is done. 
Might have to go for a last __~ before the day actually starts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

3 trains cancelled on me, late for work, la la la.


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

I've got to go out. In the rain.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Rain has stopped 
It will start again as I go for lunch then stop until work finishes, then it will pour.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

__~ 

Need one as I have just sold my soul to the devil


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

For mucho green, esse? Might be worth it.

I just got in lol eating bagel


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

Morrrrrning campers!  

Hi de hiii!  Fucking friday - at LAST 

I have so far made 10 mailshot calls and got precisely fucking nowhere.  God I love this.


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Morrrrrning campers!
> 
> Hi de hiii!  Fucking friday - at LAST
> 
> I have so far made 10 mailshot calls and got precisely fucking nowhere.  God I love this.




Has your parcel arrived yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

How many calls do you have to make?

I got made redundant from my job the day after _they_ decided we should try doing outbound sales (to try to flog £600 shoes to people  ) and I made a face like this %)&)&%£)&%).

Next morning, by 0820 GMT, I was out on my ear


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

cesare said:


> Has your parcel arrived yet?



Nope

Or maybe they've tried and not got it through the letterbox, and there's a card telling me that underneath the absolute slew of fucking pizza leaflets and free newspapers and bags for clothing etc that are in my porch.  Will check later chuck


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How many calls do you have to make?
> 
> I got made redundant from my job the day after _they_ decided we should try doing outbound sales (to try to flog £600 shoes to people  ) and I made a face like this %)&)&%£)&%).
> 
> Next morning, by 0820 GMT, I was out on my ear



Meh - only 50, but it's more than that cos of repeat calls when you get voicemail/manager not in/not got info so resent etc.

Bores the living shit outta me


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nope
> 
> Or maybe they've tried and not got it through the letterbox, and there's a card telling me that underneath the absolute slew of fucking pizza leaflets and free newspapers and bags for clothing etc that are in my porch.  Will check later chuck



Yeah, there's no way it would get through a letterbox


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

I couldn't face getting wet today so took the bus...was only 30 minutes late for work though so apart from feeling like a fair-weather cyclist and wanting to kill all pavement hoggers in the face, all is well.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> For mucho green, esse? Might be worth it.
> 
> I just got in lol eating bagel



Later than me? Can't believe it!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

I got the train because it's meant to be proper windy later. Don't mind the rain, but wind is scary on a bike.


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

Agency have been lively this morning. Possibility of a few days admin work next week in a place just down the road from me and, better, a procurement job for three months that looks like it might actually pay.

The three calls I made to them yesterday appear to have the kick up the arse effect that I hoped for. 

Will put my feet up and enjoy the rest of the week off in the meantime.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I got the train because it's meant to be proper windy later. Don't mind the rain, but wind is scary on a bike.



I heard that news too...I avoided the rain because I am fighting a cold and I avoid the wind because it's Friday the 13th the following might happen to me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

Mornin' all!

Not much to report here - newbie is off, I am drinking coffee, I appear to own the worlds most patheric umbrella and a man was talking far too loudly on his mobiole phone on the bus. That has been my morning so far.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Take it away! Take it away!


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Take it away! Take it away!



Innit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Take it away! Take it away!



But he is okay....it's alright!!!! 






....and furthermore...because you nor I cycled today it will not happen to us ...today..


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

Fuck me that picture's rank!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> Fuck me that picture's rank!



Cheered us all up though eh?  Could have been a much worse morning IMO.... We have a lot to be grateful for.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Stop it rutita!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> Agency have been lively this morning. Possibility of a few days admin work next week in a place just down the road from me and, better, a procurement job for three months that looks like it might actually pay.
> 
> The three calls I made to them yesterday appear to have the kick up the arse effect that I hoped for.
> 
> Will put my feet up and enjoy the rest of the week off in the meantime.



 nice one


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Stop it rutita!



Aren't you happy it didn't happen to you? This is no time for saddness and anger...

You have a lot to be grateful for today B. Thank god for that windy weather warning for example..


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Sarnie time.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sarnie time.



Hungry,
From Hackney


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Just rang BT after cancelling my line on 4/8 and then getting a red bill through the post. They didn't stop the line  Due an £8.30 refund. Madness.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Aren't you happy it didn't happen to you? This is no time for saddness and anger...
> 
> You have a lot to be grateful for today B. Thank god for that windy weather warning for example..


I am glad it didn't happen to me, but I can't look at the pic


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I am glad it didn't happen to me, but I can't look at the pic



Wonder why he's got +2 written on his foot?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

I have so much crap to plan it is not funny. 
Oh well, ignoring it will not help will it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Keep posting, keep posting.

Must get to next page to avoid  insane tree leg pic


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Sarnie three then


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Keep posting, keep posting.
> 
> Must get to next page to avoid  insane tree leg pic



Snap, I've been thinking that. I spect Bee has too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

La la la la

+2 though? How _intruiging_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Post for Bee


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

Another post for Bee


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

__~


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 13, 2009)

I need a wee but can't be arsed to leave my desk


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I need a wee but can't be arsed to leave my desk



What you doing today? Looking at pictures of dogs? They will wait while you pee


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

Mr. QofG's is at home today  It's not fair, him having a day off when I don't


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's is at home today  It's not fair, him having a day off when I don't



What's he doing? Is he still in his jarmas?


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What you doing today? Looking at pictures of dogs? They will wait while you pee



Nope just Urban at the moment... and I've got a job application I have to send by the end of today or I'll miss the deadline. It's in East Dulwich which is a pain in the arse to get to from Brighton but the money is good so I'm going to apply anyway... :|


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What's he doing? Is he still in his jarmas?



QoG's has Jarma envy....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Nope just Urban at the moment... and I've got a job application I have to send by the end of today or I'll miss the deadline. It's in East Dulwich which is a pain in the arse to get to from Brighton but the money is good so I'm going to apply anyway... :|



Whereabouts in Brighton do you live? I used to live in Dorset Gardens and High Street in Kemptown and uhm...somewhere off Seven Dials too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What's he doing? Is he still in his jarmas?



When I sopke to him he was trying to connect the computer to the TV in the bedroom....I am imagining the Laurel and Hardy theme playing in the background followed by a loud bang and him and Mr. K emerging from the bedroom covered in black and with their hair sticking up at all angles!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When I sopke to him he was trying to connect the computer to the TV in the bedroom....I am imagining the Laurel and Hardy theme playing in the background followed by a loud bang and him and Mr. K emerging from the bedroom covered in black and with their hair sticking up at all angles!



Hah! 

Wait tho - so he is basically trying to connect the commputer to the telly so he can _sit in bed playing computer games all day_?!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Calling people, leaving messages, sending emails, watching the clock, thinking about lunch, ignoring stuff, sending emails, updating database....


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Whereabouts in Brighton do you live? I used to live in Dorset Gardens and High Street in Kemptown and uhm...somewhere off Seven Dials too.



Just off Edward St, so Kemp Town/Hanover area. It takes me about 20 minutes to bumble along to the train station in the morning and another hour to get to Victoria. If I have to start faffing around with trains to East Dulwich from Vic I might go mad. It'd probably make more sense to have a cheap Monday to Friday flatshare and go to Brighton at the weekends.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Phew... I love you. I've been busy looking at kitchen porn   but now that leg is gone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Just off Edward St, so Kemp Town/Hanover area. It takes me about 20 minutes to bumble along to the train station in the morning and another hour to get to Victoria. If I have to start faffing around with trains to East Dulwich from Vic I might go mad. It'd probably make more sense to have a cheap Monday to Friday flatshare and go to Brighton at the weekends.



You can change from East to West Croydon for East Dulwich I think. I lived in ED for a bit and that's how I got down South to visit. Hated it of course, but that's South London for you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> QoG's has Jarma envy....



I *heart* my jarmaa!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Phew... I love you. I've been busy looking at kitchen porn   but now that leg is gone




That string holder? Do you reckon that was a metal string holder or a plastic thing?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Porn:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

I lived with an aga for a bit. It was a fucking  _dream_


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

I love cooking on agas


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Fireplace porn:


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You can change from East to West Croydon for East Dulwich I think. I lived in ED for a bit and that's how I got down South to visit. Hated it of course, but that's South London for you.



Ooh... thanks! Will check that out


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That string holder? Do you reckon that was a metal string holder or a plastic thing?


Nah, the extra shelf  I reckon the string holder was metal


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Ooh... thanks! Will check that out



Or West for East?  You know what I mean


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nah, the extra shelf  I reckon the string holder was metal




For nine fucking quid it better be


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't fucking buy it. Get an old tin from a car boot, pop a hole in the top and paint STRING on it! 

You're not moving house are you stells? 

Everyone seems to think you are.


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't fucking buy it. Get an old tin from a car boot, pop a hole in the top and paint STRING on it!
> 
> You're not moving house are you stells?
> 
> Everyone seems to think you are.



That's cos she said

moving house 

instead of

moving house is 

Throwing everyone into confusion


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Do I need to go back and edit that post or something?


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do I need to go back and edit that post or something?



You could just try going on that thread and acting all confused as to why people think you're moving


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do I need to go back and edit that post or something?


Nah, just let people wish you well, and say thank you


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Just got a text: 



> Urg meh wha ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

cesare said:


> You could just try going on that thread and acting all confused as to why people think you're moving




I am not getting in a confusion war with Onket - life's too short


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nah, just let people wish you well, and say thank you



That's got no potential for mischief though!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

I have done the right thing and edited and posted. It's Friday - I am not in the mood to get wound up by winding people up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Just seen a fight on another board I go on (tiny little one, we all know each other, glorified chat room basically) and Poster #1 got insulted by Something Poster #2 said which was basically what he'd said in the first place. And this is their first misunderstanding in about 6 years  The internet


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *It will start again as I go for lunch* then stop until work finishes, then it will pour.



I am Nostradamus the profit of fucking doom.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

I need to stop looking at kitchen stuff! I have to sort out the other rooms in the house, clean the oven, and figure out how to work it first


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Bor-ring.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Me?  (I know  )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

nooo not you

Just a random thought from my head soz


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

I am pretty boring atm to be fair


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

I have been out. It is still raining. The fag gave me a headache and now i'm eating tomato soup.

I am also jealous of Mr QoG's. I love jarmas too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I am pretty boring atm to be fair



I would always've assumed that someone with an owl trivet would be boring but you are the  exception


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Nov 13, 2009)

Cold grim dull grey miserable day of doom.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Cold, grim, dull, grey, wet, miserable Friday the 13th of doom.




Fixed it for ya!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Cold grim dull grey miserable day of doom.



I've sent you an email of devastating importance!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

OMG I can smell baked beans from the cafe opposite AND I WANT SOME!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> Cold grim dull grey miserable day of doom.



I know, was planning to walk to town to get a hair/beard trim but fuck that for a drag of soldiers. 

Now I could leg it to the local pub but lunch and a pint is then a tenner. I could buy a cardboard sarnie for about £3 from the shit shop round the corner.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Phew... I love you. I've been busy looking at kitchen porn   but now that leg is gone



new kitchen? you need to get them ukranians in


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> new kitchen? you need to get them ukranians in


If only.. new kitchen in rented place, but I'd kill for a new oven please... yes a modern oven, that I can bake cakes in and that has a red light that goes off when it's hot enough, please?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Our place would be nicer if the landlord made a couple of small changes... 

New kitchen, new bathroom, power shower, new cooker, new washing machine, new plumbing, new sofa, new front door and all in a new location.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Our place would be nicer if the landlord made a couple of small changes...
> 
> New kitchen, new bathroom, power shower, new cooker, new washing machine, new plumbing, new sofa, new front door and all in a new location.



i don't think you're asking too much of the landlord


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i don't think you're asking too much of the landlord



Oppression of the masses though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh god today isn't going very well at all. I've got nothing good set-up for after work


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Food tonight


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Our place would be nicer if the landlord made a couple of small changes...
> 
> New kitchen, new bathroom, power shower, new cooker, new washing machine, new plumbing, new sofa, new front door and all in a new location.


Soon, it will come soon 



Badgers said:


> Food tonight


What you having? I tried to invite myself on the weekend thread, but you ignored me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

Still raining in Fitzrovia...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

Just found out that my brother-in-law has passed his MSc (in computer stuff).

I am very proud of him, he has worked really hard and passed it while also working more or less full time. Well done Chris!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

OK I am so bored I'm going to do some work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK I am so bored I'm going to do some work



Things can't be that bad, surely


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Things can't be that bad, surely


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

I've now got my Home Information Pack. I could have just photocopied most of that from documents I already had


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What you having? I tried to invite myself on the weekend thread, but you ignored me



Looks like he's ignoring you on here too Bee   I can't imagine being that unpopular 




*chortle* 



I am working.  This is wrong, it's Friday afternoon ffs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Soon, it will come soon
> 
> What you having? I tried to invite myself on the weekend thread, but you ignored me



Chinese with two of 'the moving crew' tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Stopped raining here
Now waiting for the 17:30 flooding as I head off


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Looks like he's ignoring you on here too Bee   I can't imagine being that unpopular
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can, and I think I am


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Say the magic two letters and all will be forgotten


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

cesare said:


> I've now got my Home Information Pack. I could have just photocopied most of that from documents I already had



And it's gonna cost me £300 + VAT


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Say the magic two letters and all will be forgotten



FO?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

cesare said:


> And it's gonna cost me £300 + VAT



Fucking rip off or wha?


----------



## Corax (Nov 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Say the magic two letters and all will be forgotten



PCP is *3* letters.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Sf?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Give the girl some sour cream


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fucking rip off or wha?




It really is. 136 pages and I could have done most of it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Just been promoted to Chairman of the Bored


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

*FuckING HELL Can't StAnD TiHS mUcH lOnGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEDFNedjkABK*


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

I now declare it the weekend. Outside there is what we Cornishmen call 'a fresh sea breeze' blowing. It's about 85mph with horizontal rain. 

To combat this, I've battened down the hatches, poured a nice pint of 7.3% Weston's Organic and I'm going to cook steak, goose fat roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli and gravy. For _warmth_, you understand.

Ray Mears would be proud of me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> I now declare it the weekend. Outside there is what we Cornishmen call 'a fresh sea breeze' blowing. It's about 85mph with horizontal rain.
> 
> To combat this, I've battened down the hatches, poured a nice pint of 7.3% Weston's Organic and I'm going to cook steak, goose fat roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli and gravy. For _warmth_, you understand.
> 
> Ray Mears would be proud of me.



That sounds _amazing_. I want to teleport myself to your house


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2009)

Got to go and do errands now


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, if you can get a quick enough train down, you're more than welcome.

Dinner's at 7 sharp. Cocktails will be served at 6:30


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> Well, if you can get a quick enough train down, you're more than welcome.
> 
> Dinner's at 7 sharp. Cocktails will be served at 6:30



_*Teleport*_, I said. Tune yours up, I'll be there before the olives are out!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Tho actually if I went now it's only £50 to Penzance


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Where are you again NVP? I had some Godolphin honey today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where are you again NVP? I had some Godolphin honey today



I assumed Crowlas....

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...50176,-5.468273&spn=0.083598,0.15398&t=h&z=13


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

I didn't look at his location 

This is where the honey is from: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...r=Marazion,+Cornwall,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=14


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

Bit further south west than Crowlas

You can't go much further south west on the mainland.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> Bit further south west than Crowlas
> 
> You can't go much further south west on the mainland.



That Camping and Caravanning house is your house?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Mousehole tho! Mouse! Hole! What is it: mooozull? :lol:


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

I used to live near Marazion, too. The Godolphin is a big pub that overlooks St Michael's mount.


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That Camping and Caravanning house is your house?



I'm next door. Pan the map back a bit and see how close the beach is.

OK, I'll shut the fuck up about my geographic good fortune now.


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Mousehole tho! Mouse! Hole! What is it: mooozull? :lol:



Mowzle. 

Moi 'aaaansum.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> I used to live near Marazion, too. The Godolphin is a big pub that overlooks St Michael's mount.


Spent quite a bit of time down there... I love it 



NVP said:


> Mowzle.
> 
> Moi 'aaaansum.


It's so blatantly Mouse-hole though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> Mowzle.
> 
> Moi 'aaaansum.





I live ere. Pan back...and back...and back a bit further...and a biiit further....and some more....and you might see a park

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...4305,-0.050839&spn=0.002537,0.004812&t=k&z=18


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice long lunch with red wine... still need to do job application... hic!


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's so blatantly Mouse-hole though



Just watch a local piss themself if you pronounce it like that. 

How do you reckon 'Chywoone' is pronounced? This one separates the tourists from the emmetts.


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I live ere. Pan back...and back...and back a bit further...and a biiit further....and some more....and you might see a park
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...4305,-0.050839&spn=0.002537,0.004812&t=k&z=18



You've probably got shops, though. 

I haven't.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> Just watch a local piss themself if you pronounce it like that.
> 
> How do you reckon 'Chywoone' is pronounced? This one separates the tourists from the emmetts.


I know it's really mowzall, but I still think it should be Mouse-hole... it's so quaint! 

No idea about chywoone... tune?


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

We've got a Ventongimps down here, too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome skills.... 

Off to Sheffield next Friday and returning Sunday for family wedding. 

Train from King Cross to Sheffield on Friday night - £16.25 
Two nights hotel with breakfast in central Sheffield - £98.00 
Train back to Kings Cross - £16.25
Total cost - £130.50


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> chywoone... tune?



Not bad at all! 

Choone.


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

I hereby bestow the title of Honorary Cornishwoman on Bee.

You may now add 'moi luverrrr' to the end of every sentence.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'm next door. Pan the map back a bit and see how close the beach is.
> 
> OK, I'll shut the fuck up about my geographic good fortune now.



I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Awesome skills....
> 
> Off to Sheffield next Friday and returning Sunday for family wedding.


You get to see your niece? 



NVP said:


> I hereby bestow the title of Honorary Cornishwoman on Bee.
> 
> You may now add 'moi luverrrr' to the end of every sentence.




We were saying that for ages after a weekend in Porth en Alls


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

Porth En Alls, eh? Good choice. Prussia Cove is an exceptionally beautiful spot down here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

It's not raining outside in Fitzrovia, apparently that's where I am now...the prof insists on referring to the local area in this way. It makes me very angry though. 

In other news I am left wondering why a supervisor from another department keeps breaking into song whenever we cross paths in the kitchen, toliet, corridor etc...it's freaking me out a bit. 

Perhaps someone has told her that I moonlight as a talent scout?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

5 to 4....I enjoyed writing that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> It's not raining outside in Fitzrovia, apparently that's where I am now...the prof insists on referring to the local area in this way. It makes me very anger though.
> 
> In other news I am left wondering why a supervisor from another department keeps breaking into song whenever we cross paths in the kitchen, toliet, corridor etc...it's freaking me out a bit.
> 
> Perhaps someone has told her that I moonlight as a talent scout?



What's wrong with Fitzrovia?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What's wrong with Fitzrovia?



What's right with it? 

Can't he just say around here, up the road or locally like the rest of us? 

Imagine sentences that start...'Here in Fitzrovia....' 

I feel like an extra in a Dickens movie.


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I feel like an extra in a Dickens movie.





You'd need a better name for Dickens. Chumblebumfezzlewig might suffice.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What's wrong with Fitzrovia?



Nothing - I am in Fitzrovia


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> What's right with it?
> 
> Can't he just say around here, up the road or locally like the rest of us? :
> 
> ...



Does roll off the tongue rather  Fitzrrrrrroooovia


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nothing - I am in Fitzrovia



Does my Professor know?

He'll be awfully cross if anyone is in Fitzrovia that he doesn't know about...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

Fitzrovia is part of our address here ....but I tend not to quote it to customers 'cos it does sound a bit wanky


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Does roll off the tongue rather  Fitzrrrrrroooovia



Yeah but say the sentence....'Here in Fitzrovia....'


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> I now declare it the weekend. Outside there is what we Cornishmen call 'a fresh sea breeze' blowing. It's about 85mph with horizontal rain.
> 
> To combat this, I've battened down the hatches, poured a nice pint of 7.3% Weston's Organic and I'm going to cook steak, goose fat roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli and gravy. For _warmth_, you understand.
> 
> *Ray Mears would be proud of me*.



I  bet you haven't built your A frame yet though eh? 


I have just been to the 'bank' (tesco) and will be glugging some lovely cab sauv later, for the _warmth_, as it is pissing it down here

Woo 

fuck doing any work now.  I could write some cheques out, but hey, Monday will do


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> = 'cos it does sound a bit wanky



At last!!!!! Hurray ...I am not that _irrational _then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

What happens here in Fitzrovia?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> You'd need a better name for Dickens. Chumblebumfezzlewig might suffice.



Erm no!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Does my Professor know?
> 
> He'll be awfully cross if anyone is in Fitzrovia that he doesn't know about...




Tell your Prof that we are a long established Fitzrovia firm who, incidentally, was referenced in a question in University Challenge on Monday


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> for the _warmth_



It's vitally important, yes. You must eat a hearty dinner on a night like this, too. I'll worry otherwise.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> Porth En Alls, eh? Good choice. Prussia Cove is an exceptionally beautiful spot down here.


Zactly where we stayed... in a lovely little cottage type thing overlooking the cove 


5t3IIa said:


> What happens here in Fitzrovia?


Where is Fitzrovia?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tell your Prof that we are a long established Fitzrovia firm who, incidentally, was referenced in a question in University Challenge on Monday



Oh no...I can't, he'd want me to get hold of the video for that and track you down so he could have a chat...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> I now declare it the weekend. Outside there is what we Cornishmen call 'a fresh sea breeze' blowing. It's about 85mph with horizontal rain.
> 
> To combat this, I've battened down the hatches, poured a nice pint of 7.3% Weston's Organic and I'm going to cook steak, goose fat roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli and gravy. For _warmth_, you understand.
> 
> Ray Mears would be proud of me.



it's a bit of a drive, but i reckon I could be there by about 10pm, save some for me


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Zactly where we stayed... in a lovely little cottage type thing overlooking the cove
> Where is Fitzrovia?



sort of off off oxford street


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's a bit of a drive, but i reckon I could be there by about 10pm, save some for me


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Erm no!



He's mental, Dickens, imo.

A quick google reveals he variously named his characters "Sweedlepipe, Honeythunder, Bumble, Pumblechook, and M'Choakumchild ".


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's a bit of a drive, but i reckon I could be there by about 10pm, save some for me



Good man. I'll make sure there's a couple of beers left.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Zactly where we stayed... in a lovely little cottage type thing overlooking the cove
> Where is Fitzrovia?



Fitzroy Square and its surroundings - bits of Warren Street, Charlotte Street, near the BT Tower and such


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What happens here in Fitzrovia?





marty21 said:


> sort of off off oxford street





QueenOfGoths said:


> Fitzroy Square and its surroundings - bits of Warren Street, Charlotte Street, near the BT Tower and such


Ahhh. never heard it called that before


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> Good man. I'll make sure there's a couple of beers left.



i'm concerned that all the roasties cooked in goose fat might have gone


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You get to see your niece?



See niece and see sister get married


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

think I might go at 4.30


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2009)

Right - I am outta here. Here being Fitzrovia . Laters all!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - I am outta here. Here being Fitzrovia . Laters all!


Have a good weekend lady of fitzrovia


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - I am outta here. Here being Fitzrovia . Laters all!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> It's vitally important, yes. You must eat a hearty dinner on a night like this, too. I'll worry otherwise.



I shall do my very best - I hate to think of you worrying 

I have a back up packet of chocolate oaties, some nacho cheese flavoured tortilla crisps and some jammy teacakes too, just in case


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> See niece and see sister get married


Ah nice


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

35 minutes to go...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

definitely going to leave at 4.30


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 13, 2009)

Job application sent... still feel a bit drunk. Going for a fag


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

Bloody people leaving here.  at 4.30   I hope they all get very very wet. Goddamn slackers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Fucking hour to go still. 
Rain like stair rods outside here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Bloody people leaving here.  at 4.30   I hope they all get very very wet. Goddamn slackers



I think the rain is waiting for me....


----------



## g force (Nov 13, 2009)

Twice in one day someone's told me they're on "tenderhooks"... it's tenterhooks FFS!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

I want a beer.
If I left know I could have one on route. 
If
If 
If...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Where is this wind they promised eh? I could be on my bike


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

g force said:


> Twice in one day someone's told me they're on "tenderhooks"... it's tenterhooks FFS!!!!!!!



I hope you told them so!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I think the rain is waiting for me....



Umbrella

Poncho

sorted


although I have my car


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where is this wind they promised eh? I could be on my bike



I was just thinking that when i went out for a fag...we have been lied to and punished by having to use public transport..


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


>



Awesome ^ ^ 

When Kitty sees this she will go bananas all over the show


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

I always say I won't listen to the beeb weather, but metcheck said 29mph winds!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Umbrella
> 
> Poncho
> 
> ...



No Poncho, no umbrella, a raincoat and a walk to the bus stop before fighting the other damp citizens for a space on the poxy bus.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Awesome ^ ^
> 
> When Kitty sees this she will go bananas all over the show


If I could crochet I'd make it for ya... but I only knits.

He has a blog y'know


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I always say I won't listen to the beeb weather, but metcheck said 29mph winds!



Perhaps they will pick up just as we leave work? I doubt it.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> No Poncho, no umbrella, a raincoat and a walk to the bus stop before fighting the other damp citizens for a space on the poxy bus.



You don't have an umbrella?!

Why not?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

Saw perfect flat.
It was already gone. 

This one here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You don't have an umbrella?!
> 
> Why not?



Well, my friend _accidently_ left it in his pocket when he returned to the Basque Country.  I have been too bloody minded to get another one, I liked that one as it folded up really small.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Saw perfect flat.
> It was already gone.
> 
> This one here



That's not a flat 

Niiiice kitchen though


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Well, my friend _accidently_ left it in his pocket when he returned to the Basque Country.  I have been too bloody minded to get another one, I liked that one as it folded up really small.



God, I couldn't live without an umbrella.  My hair will lifelessly stick to my head given the flimsiest excuse, and show it a bit of rain and it's dead 

They only cost buttons for those tinyfoldyuppy ones!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

You know cheeses Badgers... is montgomery cheddar from unpasturised milk? Is that why it's so much stronger?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> They only cost buttons for those tinyfoldyuppy ones!



I know, I told you I was being bloody minded. 

I'll have to put my hood up.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2009)

I googled


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

Happy Weekend all! Goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

b
y
e


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2009)

Am home! Got a letter on pretty paper from my best mate!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2009)

Am home too...the sound of the weather gods laughed at me the whole journey...serves me right for not taking my bike I know. 

Still am home and the BF is cooking lamb. 

Let the weekend commence!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2009)

Fucking oven is still borken. Fried shite again for tea. Bumholes


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Bloody people leaving here.  at 4.30   I hope they all get very very wet. Goddamn slackers



i remained dry on my journey home, and i was taking advantage of flexi-time


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 14, 2009)

Just applied for the job I have been doing since March. Weird.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 14, 2009)

God, you gonna get it?

I've not had to do that ever but I've seen it done. Very weird scene


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, you gonna get it?


 Don't know... 



> I've not had to do that ever but I've seen it done. Very weird scene


 It feels extremely weird... If they don't give me the job I shall _resist_ f-ing up the amazing systems I have implemented...I promise!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 14, 2009)

Fucking work, it really is a bunch of arses


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Woot feel OK. Eating leftover pizza,no hangover.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Ugh, leftover pizza


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Yuck!!!!

Want to stay in bed and sleep forever. 
Was a heady weekend of sorts and like always seemed too short. 
Have coffee, had smoke, run bath and just gotta make some packed lunch up.

Hope the drag is light today and the rain does not add to the Monday commuting  meh. Should pop out at lunch to get hair/beard trimmed as it is overdue but I think tonight will be little more than dinner and sleep. Tomorrow will be better!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

It should really stop raining.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Wish we had gone to see Carter on Friday. 
Not that it would have made Monday feel any better but still.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

I just applied for three jobs by clicking and using my saved CV and bashing out a new cover note. I won't get a sniff back from any of them even though I could do them standing on my head 

My current gig ends this week 

*If* my agency is any good they'll get me another position in the same org


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

Morning!!!

Stella that sucks!!! Wanna apply for my job?

I am not sure I will get it...


Will find out tomorrow how many others have applied...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2009)

I did see all the applications for my old job - there was a lot of interest 

good luck to the both of you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Mart 

How is your gig? Good, so far?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> good luck to the both of you



Thank you!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks Mart
> 
> How is your gig? Good, so far?



settling in and that - there's a lot to do, a lot busier, it's a fairly hard-core inner london estate, compared to the twee co-op I was with before, but way more interesting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> settling in and that - there's a lot to do, a lot busier, it's a fairly hard-core inner london estate, compared to the twee co-op I was with before, but way more interesting



Good good. I hope you stick with it *wags finger*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Good good. I hope you stick with it *wags finger*



you've been speaking to my mum


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Got to work ok
Made first coffee 
Another day of life


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Where is the nearest ASDA then?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Struggling to get the day going. 
Coffee maybe, possibly another smoke, maybe a sarnie, perhaps some wistful melancholy or dreamily staring at things I like but can't afford?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

0947 GMT and I have done _nothing_ except look at boss's calendar to check she's in a meeting until at least 1pm.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Just left a message on someone's voicemail. 
They will not call me back though. 
Fun never stops.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 16, 2009)

god I'm bored


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> god I'm bored



Already?  What's you got on today? In a work-sense, I mean. I imagine you've _got on_ jeans and a t-shirt


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

I am working...it doesn't hurt that much.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

I have got a false smile on


----------



## cesare (Nov 16, 2009)

Well HMRC are being particularly nice to me so that's a decent start to Monday. Gotta go and see client with problem this afternoon. Busy start to the day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

1013 GMT - still done nothing


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Will this make my sarnies taste better?


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

Buttocks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2009)

Good morning.  No newbie - stuck somewhere apparently, hopefully crisp related, and no heat which is a bit more worrying


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Football has been discussed which I did not watch 
Top Gear has been discussed which I did not watch


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 16, 2009)

Is bread and butter a recipe?


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

Bread and buttocks is.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Football has been discussed which I did not watch
> Top Gear has been discussed which I did not watch



"Dr Who"?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Buttocks? Butter? Ooh la la.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> Buttocks.



Hmm?  Where? 


Morning all

I don't like Mondays, I wanna shoot oooooooooooot the whole.day.down.


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Buttocks? Butter? Ooh la la.



Buttocks to you too enall.



sojourner said:


> Hmm?  Where?
> 
> Morning all
> 
> I don't like Mondays, I wanna shoot oooooooooooot the whole.day.down.



The whole day is stuffed with metaphorical buttocks.

Morning.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd much rather my Monday was stuffed with real buttocks tbh

Cute girly buttocks, with little dimples in them obviously, not big hairy sweaty male ones


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Male buttocks


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Did not see Dr Who but might stick it on tonight followed by Merlin


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'd much rather my Monday was stuffed with real buttocks tbh
> 
> Cute girly buttocks, with little dimples in them obviously, not big hairy sweaty male ones





5t3IIa said:


> Male buttocks



I'm with Soj on this one.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Stomach is making really loud hungy noises already


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm with Soj on this one.



Well, that's how is works in heteroland innit


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

Buttichotomy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

What's up with your arse?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Perhaps he singed it getting pissed on red and passing out in front of the fire DIDN'T YOU PRUNUS? DIDN'T YOU?


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

Not telling.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> Not telling.



You did! Hot rock! On the cheek!

Which one? Come on, which one was it?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Someone in the office is watching the Basketball. 
The American commentators voices are not annoying at all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Systems down
Been down for half hour now. 
Less to do and the drag is increasing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

Early lunch in Fitzrovia...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Just been offered tickets to the ATP World Tour Finals at the O2 on Monday. 
I like a bit of tennis and it would make for a pleasing Monday but they are £33 a ticket.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Also I have been given a Drifter.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Yay, I am eating cold saussie butties covered in mustard mayo 


and perving at the girl from upstairs' arse as she has some very nice tight suit kecks on and has just swayed through reception in her high heels - I got buttocks, yay


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Also I have been given a Drifter.



Not my favourite chocolate bar but okay for free


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yay, I am eating cold saussie butties covered in mustard mayo
> 
> 
> and perving at the girl from upstairs' arse as she has some very nice tight suit kecks on and has just swayed through reception in her high heels - I got buttocks, yay



Pics


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> Pics



Aye right - I'm being extremely discreet, catching glimpses from under my hair - it'll look bloody well taking pics 

Great buttocks though - pert and round and bouncy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

This afternoon drag is gonna be biblical. 
Like no drag I have faced for a while I think and I can already feel my peepers getting heavy at midday.


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Aye right - I'm being extremely discreet, catching glimpses from under my hair - it'll look bloody well taking pics
> 
> Great buttocks though - pert and round and bouncy



I *meant* of the cold sausage butties


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Perving in the drag is a good time waster I feel. 
Sadly there are only four tired looking blokes in my office today. 
KP who rents the office upstairs only employs young totty but they rarely stray from the office. 
Might have to google stuff at this rate.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> I *meant* of the cold sausage butties



yeh riiiiight

ahem, wouldn't be worth taking a pic, it'd come out all blurry on account of me shoving them into my gob so fast


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Teehee


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Perving in the drag is a good time waster I feel.
> Sadly there are only four tired looking blokes in my office today.
> KP who rents the office upstairs only employs young totty but they rarely stray from the office.
> Might have to google stuff at this rate.



I don't do too badly here - there's round and bouncy buttocks girly, there's a woman in the back office with huge bazoomas who likes wearing low cut tops, and a young woman who comes in now and again who I am convinced is a dyke (and a very nice one at that), but have never had long enough to talk to her to pin it down.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Teehee



That's you being fucking disgusting again, isn't it?   Walked into that one


----------



## cesare (Nov 16, 2009)

Nomming hot buttered crumpets. Hah. I said crumpets.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

How to make the hours pass by? 
Could sit on the Dell website choosing computers I will not buy?  
Maybe writing a letter to my loved ones?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That's you being fucking disgusting again, isn't it?   Walked into that one




No! Was an innocent lol at the 'blurry, gob, fast' thing


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How to make the hours pass by?
> Could sit on the Dell website choosing computers I will not buy?
> Maybe writing a letter to my loved ones?



Start a diary 

I started one in the summer.  Have only made about 4 entries, but it's quite interesting charting my highs and lows from druggyfestyhappy to pits of insolvency and back up again


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No! Was an innocent lol at the 'blurry, gob, fast' thing



blurry gob fast SAUSAGES thing

I know you, I know where your mind is lady, don't think I don't


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Start a diary
> 
> I started one in the summer.  Have only made about 4 entries, but it's quite interesting charting my highs and lows from druggyfestyhappy to pits of insolvency and back up again



2010 resolution this. 
Diary or just a blog do you think?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How to make the hours pass by?
> Could sit on the Dell website choosing computers I will not buy?
> Maybe writing a letter to my loved ones?



I got a letter from my best mate in Brighton THROUGH THE POST! It was on different coloured paper and everything! So I had to rip a page out of a notebook and write back WITH MY HAND AND A PEN and find a stamp (I had some  ) and an envelope (I had one  ) and put it in a POSTBOX.

Was good


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> blurry gob fast SAUSAGES thing
> 
> I know you, I know where your mind is lady, don't think I don't



Jesus, it didn't even cross my mind


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 2010 resolution this.
> Diary or just a blog do you think?



I think the world has enough bloggers, don't you?

Diary I reckon.  Handwritten.  That way you don't put half as much shit in as you would if you were typing it - just the important stuff


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus, it didn't even cross my mind



Huh

HUH


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

My handwriting is so bad and hurts my knuckles though  
Guess I should make more effort but..... 

Fucking tired already and not sure how I am gonna manage the 15:00 till 17:00 window today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Huh
> 
> HUH



Sausage-obsessed lesbian says _what_?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My handwriting is so bad and hurts my knuckles though
> Guess I should make more effort but.....



Mine's not exactly brilliant, but handwriting it makes you slow down to write it so you'll understand it, and that, plus it DOES make your hand hurt, stops you writing reams of shit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice result. 
Working from home tomorrow morning.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sausage-obsessed lesbian says _what_?



urgh

URGH


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I don't do too badly here - there's round and bouncy buttocks girly, there's a woman in the back office with huge bazoomas who likes wearing low cut tops, and a young woman who comes in now and again who I am convinced is a dyke (and a very nice one at that), but have never had long enough to talk to her to pin it down.



Lucky you.  I'm probably the most attractive female available for ogling at in this office.

And I'm a man.

Quite an ugly one, at that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> urgh
> 
> URGH



Om nom nom sausages look like cocks om nom


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

wiener


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Chorizo - soj's favourite thing to put in her mouth. Apart from wine and spliff.


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Chorizo - soj's favourite thing to put in her mouth. Apart from wine and spliff.



Yeah, but I like all those things too, and I've never noshed on a cock.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Om nom nom sausages look like cocks om nom



Carry on like that and I'll spread ugly rumours about you


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Carry on like that and I'll spread ugly rumours about you



You'll be pushed to out-ugly the truth, I fear...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Carry on like that and I'll spread ugly rumours about you



I'm clean as a whistle, or a sheet, or something v clean. You got nothing on me, snag-muncher!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> You'll be pushed to out-ugly the truth, I fear...



Oh ho ho, you don't know how howwid and spiteful I can be though.  I was thinking along the lines of several STDs, for a start


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, but I like all those things too, and I've never noshed on a cock.



We'll discuss _this_ in the email that you're just about to reply to, right?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Yawning too much too early in the day. 
was gonna get my hair cut at lunch but I get _really_ sleepy in the barbers.


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

I feel Stella's pain. The rollercoaster ride of temping can be a pain in the arse. 

My agency have 'lots in the pipeline' but nowt for me to do right now. The week off's been nice but my claim for Working Tax Credit is quite possibly now fraudulent (given that I'm not 'working') and the money is drying up.

Most irritatingly, I can't work out whether I should iron a shirt or not.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

NVP said:


> I feel Stella's pain. The rollercoaster ride of temping can be a pain in the arse.
> 
> My agency have 'lots in the pipeline' but nowt for me to do right now. The week off's been nice but my claim for Working Tax Credit is quite possibly now fraudulent (given that I'm not 'working') and the money is drying up.
> 
> Most irritatingly, I can't work out whether I should iron a shirt or not.



Temping *spits*

If you iron a shirt now then when you do get a gig you can just roll straight into it with no prep


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

That's just crazy talk.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Are you off your fucking head man?

Iron a shirt, when there's NO NEED? 

wHeirdo


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2009)

nice roast beef sarnie at lunch, plus a cup of tea, £3, a bargain imo


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Are you off your fucking head man?
> 
> Iron a shirt, when there's NO NEED?
> 
> wHeirdo



I refer the honorable lady to the comment I made previously.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Talking of crazy I am off to the shops. 
Hopefully a walk in the fresh air will wake me up. 
Will let you know how I get on shortly.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2009)

and I very rarely iron shirts, only if I have an interview, wedding, funeral, or I'm up in court


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2009)

on the train this morning - pete doherty apostle, skinny jeans, converse, trilby, some sort of military jacket, big scarf, very beardy (I don't think pete goes for beards) long hair (again Pete is not known for long hair) and a magnificent mono-brow - (pete is fairly plucked most of the time )  on his way into the office no doubt, the bloke (not pete)


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

NVP said:


> I refer the honorable lady to the comment I made previously.



fairy muff



marty21 said:


> and I very rarely iron shirts, only if I have an interview, wedding, funeral, or I'm up in court



One of the good things about winter is that I no longer have to iron shirts for work.  And now that I'm not the big manager type lady anymore, I've cut down on the suits and am wearing snuggly woolies a lot more (no ironing)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fairy muff
> 
> 
> 
> One of the good things about winter is that I no longer have to iron shirts for work.  And now that I'm not the big manager type lady anymore, I've cut down on the suits and am wearing snuggly woolies a lot more (no ironing)



i'm entering my hoodie period, have bought two recently, this one is black, and fleeced lined


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

More positively, the jobs the agency are talking about are all for at least a month or so rather than the day here, day there bits n bobs I've been doing lately.

I'm not desperately trying to be optimistic, not one bit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Shake things up a bit! Jesbus kids - I bought a PAN SCOURER at the weekend! Then I scoured my pans! I'm not stuck in a dirty-pan-no-ironing-rut! Not like YOU PEOPLE.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm entering my hoodie period, have bought two recently, this one is black, and fleeced lined



Hoodies aren't great for lying down on the couch and reading - they bunch up under your neck 

Probably okay for work though, in an edgy housing office


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'm not desperately trying to be optimistic, not one bit.



It's the only way to be!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shake things up a bit! Jesbus kids - I bought a PAN SCOURER at the weekend! Then I scoured my pans! I'm not stuck in a dirty-pan-no-ironing-rut! Not like YOU PEOPLE.



Right

Well, I spent 11 hours lying on my couch on Saturday, in my new jims, watching various programmes on telly

then I ordered a delivery curry, just to keep in vegfest mode

I was quite proud of myself actually, but ended up with a sore neck cos of how I was lying


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Right
> 
> Well, I spent 11 hours lying on my couch on Saturday, in my new jims, watching various programmes on telly
> 
> ...



Is that what you normally do on a Sunday?

I ordered a pizza last night and spent £12 on the whole order because of all the stupid threads on urbans made me want delivery pizza when I could have made sweet n sour tofu stuff that I have all the fixins for and love. Then I ate pizza this morning and felt ill. That's shaking it up!


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

I own a pan scourer, I'll have you know. 

I just don't use it much.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Hoodies aren't great for lying down on the couch and reading - they bunch up under your neck


You put the hood up!  


5t3IIa said:


> Shake things up a bit! Jesbus kids - I bought a PAN SCOURER at the weekend! Then I scoured my pans! I'm not stuck in a dirty-pan-no-ironing-rut! Not like YOU PEOPLE.


I cleaned the oven yesterday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I cleaned the oven yesterday



Yeah, but that's the sort of thing _you'd_  do tho innit? All kitchentastic, you are.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah, but that's the sort of thing _you'd_  do tho innit? All kitchentastic, you are.


I usually leave it to the boy because my skin would fuck up. But we only had XS gloves, so I had to do it, otherwise I couldn't use the oven! So, don't piss on my achievement  I also repotted two plants and built a bookcase yesterday


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

Jesus, Bee, that sounds like a day at work! 

Can't remember the last time I cleaned an oven. I got charged £25 for it off me deposit when I left a flat once, I know that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I usually leave it to the boy because my skin would fuck up. But we only had XS gloves, so I had to do it, otherwise I couldn't use the oven! So, don't piss on my achievement  I also repotted two plants and built a bookcase yesterday



I am not pissing on your acheivements! I am just wondering about them in trhe context of shaking things up  You love your kitchen so I'm not surprised you cleaned it, iyswim. It's hardly a break from the norm is it? Not like Soj and _not_ thinking about sausages.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

NVP said:


> Jesus, Bee, that sounds like a day at work!


New flat... things to be done, plants not happy, need somewhere to bake me cakes, and trying to empty a few boxes 



5t3IIa said:


> I am not pissing on your acheivements! I am just wondering about them in trhe context of shaking things up  You love your kitchen so I'm not surprised you cleaned it, iyswim. It's hardly a break from the norm is it? Not like Soj and _not_ thinking about sausages.


Ok, I do love my kitchen... but cleaning an oven is still hard.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Soopermarket chore done. 
Did pretty well and used my £4 off a £20 shop voucher with a flourish.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is that what you normally do on a Sunday?



No 

I normally go for a nice long walk, and do housework, and read, and cook on a Sunday.

This Sunday I read for hours, then decided I'd best do something, so put jumper and joggers over my jims, went out in the garden and cut down all the dead and dying plants, then came back in and took off the jumper and joggers (exciting huh?), then carried on reading

Edgy.  That's me.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You put the hood up!



Yeh, but it never sits _quite right_, and I don't like having a hood up indoors, it's just deviancy at its very worst


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

I got lost walking up the road and around the corner yesterday  Ended up in Hackney in error! Grevious error!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

We need new PJs as the current lot are getting a bit 'tired' through excessive use. 
I also have this dressing gown which is a gem but could do with a back up.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We need new PJs as the current lot are getting a bit 'tired' through excessive use.
> I also have this dressing gown which is a gem but could do with a back up.



I *heart* my new jims, they have shocking pink cupcakes all over them, and are brushed cotton.  Jims are the only items in my non-extensive wardrobe that I allow to be in any way cutesy or girly.  I don't like men's jims - waist bands are too tight and I don't like having to sew up the dick hole.

Nice dressing gown, but it would make me want to drink guinness in the morning.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nice dressing gown, but it would make me want to drink guinness in the morning.



How is this bad?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How is this bad?



I'd never get anything done again, ever 

Not that I achieve an awful lot anyway, but ya know, I like to read without being pissed at 9am


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> sew up the dick hole.


Good album title.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

I really want these kinda PJs


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Right
> 
> Well, I spent 11 hours lying on my couch on Saturday, in my new jims, watching various programmes on telly
> 
> ...



That sounds lovely, I had plans to spend Sunday like that but got distracted.....







Was lots of fun though. 

I was surprised that I remembered how to ice skate after 10 years, hit the ice only once in two hours.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I really want these kinda PJs


That'll be a nightie then 



Rutita1 said:


> That sounds lovely, I had plans to spend Sunday like that but got distracted.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ace picture.


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't know Badgers was a tranny. You learn summat new every day.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

NVP said:


> I didn't know Badgers was a tranny. You learn summat new every day.



I think man-nighties are quite sexy actually...


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

Wtf is a man nighty ?!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Stop oppressing me


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

NVP said:


> Wtf is a man nighty ?!



A nightie that a man wears...like Ripvanwinkle wears..


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

And wee willie winkie


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wee willie winkie



Bee knows, clearly!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Thread reported


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

I can get me pa to bring you over a jellabiya if you want Badgers (he's home for a bit over xmas) they look a bit like nighties


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I can get me pa to bring you over a jellabiya if you want Badgers (he's home for a bit over xmas) they look a bit like nighties



Really comfortable too..


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I can get me pa to bring you over a jellabiya if you want Badgers (he's home for a bit over xmas) they look a bit like nighties



Really want!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Really want!!!!!


They mainly come in white... that good for you?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> They mainly come in white... that good for you?



How much are they? 

Honestly I have always wanted something like this. 
Just been worried (you know how image concious I am) that I will look like an idiot.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How much are they?
> 
> Honestly I have always wanted something like this.
> Just been worried (you know how image concious I am) that I will look like an idiot.



Wear it at home then...they are very comfortable...you will feel liberated!


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

Funnily enough, I used to wear to wear the top half of a kurta to bed so I'm not one to criticise. That looks a bit like a nightie. Cost me 600 rupees bespoke including the trousers. I think that was about 8 quid at the time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

Nowt mate, will cost him pennies and I'll give it you for xmas (or you and kittyP if you want to match ). Just need rough size.

You do know they don't look like wee willie winkies up there don't you.


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

Where would that be from Bee?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nowt mate, will cost him pennies and I'll give it you for xmas (or you and kittyP if you want to match ). Just need rough size.
> 
> You do know they don't look like wee willie winkies up there don't you.



No, I have looked at these with envy before. 
Not sure about size though, maybe I will bring a tape measure on Wednesday?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

In other news I am still tired. 
Still very, very tired and stuff.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

NVP said:


> Where would that be from Bee?


Somewhere over middle east way 



Badgers said:


> No, I have looked at these with envy before.
> Not sure about size though, maybe I will bring a tape measure on Wednesday?


Don't think it's that precise because they're so flowy... I'll ask him.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2009)

Urgh - have just had to search through a load of old paperwork looking for some correspondence from September 2006!!

I found it but now amd itching like I have got dust-mite-lice-flea things all over me


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

These are the ones with no trousers, right? Not like the Indian ones. Even the ones with kecks are super-comfy. I'd imagine the no trouser ones are even more, erm, 'airy'.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

NVP said:


> These are the ones with no trousers, right? Not like the Indian ones. Even the ones with kecks are super-comfy. I'd imagine the no trouser ones are even more, erm, 'airy'.


No trousers... like the ones these fellas are wearing:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Somewhere over middle east way
> 
> Don't think it's that precise because they're so flowy... I'll ask him.



I'd imagine a size or so bigger...not supposed to fit liuke tube dresses...


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, that'd be ideal for lounging around in. Mine was this sort of malarkey minus the waistcoat. 






I had two done, one in white and a black one that the bloke in the shop thought was a terrible idea. I passed on the turban.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Why was the black one a terrible idea, in his view?


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

Not the done thing, apparently.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

NVP said:


> Not the done thing, apparently.



"But I want one!" *stamps foot*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL...who designed this page?

http://www.kaftanchic.com/

Is it a piss take?


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> "But I want one!" *stamps foot*



I think it's for the practical reason that a black one would soak up the heat in India. Not a problem over here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2009)

My Dad wore a jellibya I brought him back from Egypt to a Vicars and Tarts party at the weekend....he went as an Imam which I am not sure is , ,  or


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> "But I want one!" *stamps foot*



No problem.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My Dad wore a jellibya I brought him back from Egypt to a Vicars and Tarts party at the weekend....he went as an Imam which I am not sure is , ,  or



Sounds okay to me..


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Rain clouds overhead in SW18 now. 
It will hold off until about five minutes before I leave though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My Dad wore a jellibya I brought him back from Egypt to a Vicars and Tarts party at the weekend....he went as an Imam which I am not sure is , ,  or



Your dad =


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Is it a piss take?


http://www.doronron.com/

email them ^ and ask


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> http://www.doronron.com/
> 
> email them ^ and ask



Sooooooooooo tempted!! 

oh dear..

click here: http://www.kaftanchic.com/ladies_kaftan_home.html

and here: http://www.kaftanchic.com/mens_kaftans_home.html

Authentic


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

In other news it's 4pm!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

I wanna leave at 5pm tonight due to lazy tiredness.
Sadly as I am working from home tomorrow morning I really should stay the distance.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> and here: http://www.kaftanchic.com/mens_kaftans_home.html
> 
> Authentic


That's such shit shopping


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2009)

Attractive models, though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

I like the stripey chap's one. Sold out


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Are the stripes more thinning that the plain?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Are the stripes more thinning that the plain?



Oh most certainly. You'll look like a skinny little deckchair instead of a big white whale


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Woop woop!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Thing about nighties though, and the girls will back me up here, is that they end up round your waist/neck at about 3am, and you wake up with a freezing lower half


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

POINH


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> POINH



thanks bajjy

I'm wasting my 39k post on asking wtf you mean by this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Thing about nighties though, and the girls will back me up here, is that they end up round your waist/neck at about 3am, and you wake up with a freezing lower half



True. Then you turn over and they stay where they are and you get strangulated 

I haven't worn a nightie since I was 12.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> thanks bajjy
> 
> I'm wasting my 39k post on asking wtf you mean by this



*toots horn*

That's a lotta posts girl!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> thanks bajjy
> 
> I'm wasting my 39k post on asking wtf you mean by this



Pics
Or
It
Never 
Happened


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *toots horn*
> 
> That's a lotta posts girl!



Yeh, and?  I been here a long time!! 



Badgers said:


> Pics
> Or
> It
> Never
> Happened



Oh

No sorry, no pics.  Trust me on this though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Trust me on this though.



I have trust issues


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, and?  I been here a long time!!



And nothing. Congratulations


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2009)

i don't wear jammies , can't see the point of them tbh, getting undressed, and then dressed again for bed, seems a lot of additional effort - i sleep in the nuddie


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have trust issues


I'm sure Kitty will be able to  vouch for it.  She might even give you a demo too if you ask nicely 


5t3IIa said:


> And nothing. Congratulations



I'm not sure it's something I should be congratulated on tbh  That is SOME arsing about over the years


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No sorry, no pics.  Trust me on this though.


He'll find out once he has his nightie


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i don't wear jammies , can't see the point of them tbh, getting undressed, and then dressed again for bed, seems a lot of additional effort - i sleep in the nuddie



I put them on when I get in from work, or at the weekend I have a shower in the morning and then put them on


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> He'll find out once he has his nightie



Won't he just, hehehe


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Snigger  

Come on time, pass damn you!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

23 minutes to....tick, tock, tick, tock...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice pic!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Argh! 

At least it's all the same time though


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

that pic makes me think of the tune "before time becomes a loop, before time becomes a loop..."


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

10 minutes, 10 minutes, 10 minutes and Rutita's gone...ger, ger, gone....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Tick, tock, tick, tock, tick. tock.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

5 mins


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

WHY can't I finish at five o-fucking-clock you fuckers


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2009)

1 minute.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> WHY can't I finish at five o-fucking-clock you fuckers



What, like I do?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Screw you guys, I'm going to the pub


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What, like I do?





5t3IIa said:


> Screw you guys, I'm going to the pub


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2009)

Ger, ger goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Now i'm on my fone, on a bus, so can't see that pic


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2009)

It says 'ANGER' in big letters, being a cropped close-up shot of a 'DANGER' sign.

hth


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Was able to fly the work nest a little early so was in by quarter past and into pyjamas quicker than you can say 'nightie rucking up' or something similar. Listening to I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue and sipping cider before feasting and sleeping. Been a long day but survived it again.....


----------



## cesare (Nov 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i don't wear jammies , can't see the point of them tbh, getting undressed, and then dressed again for bed, seems a lot of additional effort - i sleep in the nuddie



Me too 


I hate travelling in rush hour  And my feets ache


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> I hate travelling in rush hour  And my feets ache



in my new job, I can drive to work, seriously tempted to start driving a few days a week, ,maybe more


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Loseday 

Wake up draggers, time to work soon


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Morning Badgers!

Tuesday won't be that bad will it?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Maybe not, maybe it will, who knows? 

Not a bad start for me as I am not getting to the office until about 2pm after viewing a (very nice) house today. Will have to work from home this morning but that means work in dressing gown and Radio 4 with coffee and the like.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Maybe not, maybe it will, who knows?
> 
> Not a bad start for me as I am not getting to the office until about 2pm after viewing a (very nice) house today. Will have to work from home this morning but *that means work in dressing gown and Radio 4 with coffee and the like.*



That's just showing off I tell thee...

Viewing a house eh? Sounds like fun.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Viewing a house eh? Sounds like fun.



It should be but I am one of those stupid people that gets it in my head that I *will* like it and it *will* be perfect for us. That way I always get disappointed, such is the way of things. Off to SE24 then onto SW18 and a trip to SW4 before back to SW9 to relax later, plenty of running about.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Ow my head!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Hangover 5t3IIa?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It should be but I am one of those stupid people *that gets it in my head that I will like it and it will be perfect for us. That way I always get disappointed,* ......



Erm yeah, that does sound like a bit of a problem...Are you desparate to move or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hangover 5t3IIa?



Little bit, ta


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Erm yeah, that does sound like a bit of a problem...Are you desparate to move or something?



Meh, you know when you decide it is time to move and from that point on you are just killing time at your current place? It is silly but I can't be arsed with where I live as it just feels like somewhere I am storing stuff until moving. 

Silly, silly.....


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

morning draggin' folk


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meh, you know when you decide it is time to move and from that point on you are just killing time at your current place? It is silly but I can't be arsed with where I live as it just feels like somewhere I am storing stuff until moving.
> 
> Silly, silly.....



If it's time to go, it's time to go. Just sorry it's turning out to be such a pain for you chaps.

It'll all come together soon enough


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> If it's time to go, it's time to go. Just sorry it's turning out to be such a pain for you chaps.
> 
> It'll all come together soon enough









i love it when a plan comes together


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh, Pickman's is here! It's like the sun's come out!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, Pickman's is here! It's like the sun's come out!


 you're normally rude and horrible


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Normally would be leaving now. 
Lighting up another smoke though and another coffee soon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you're normally rude and horrible



Sometimes I am _sarcastic_ too!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sometimes I am _sarcastic_ too!


nah, you dont't have the wit


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

nice cup of Yorkshire tea, setting me up for the day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> nah, you dont't have the wit



I most certainly _do_ have wit. If you'd have hung on longer you would have seen


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nice cup of Yorkshire tea, setting me up for the day


what, setting you up like bent cops set you up, or something half decent?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meh, you know when you decide it is time to move and from that point on you are just killing time at your current place? *It is silly but I can't be arsed with where I live as it just feels like somewhere I am storing stuff until moving. *
> Silly, silly.....



Not settled then. Good luck today!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Just realised that I have bacon. 
Plenty of bacon in the fridge, two kinds of bacon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just realised that I have bacon.
> Plenty of bacon in the fridge, two kinds of bacon.


what kinds?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2009)

anyway it's time to go to work


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what, setting you up like bent cops set you up, or something half decent?



I'm hoping to fit someone up by midday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

In other news I just watched a friend's wedding video and cried.
I also went to a wedding 2 weeks ago and cried. I didn't know I am someone who cries at weddings.

*looks at clock*

7:55am... 

*cries


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just realised that I have bacon.
> Plenty of bacon in the fridge, two kinds of bacon.



any streaky?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just realised that I have bacon.
> Plenty of bacon in the fridge, two kinds of bacon.



Morning working at home and bacon in the fridge...great start to the day!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh. I have to go to work


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

I would also like to open a book on the amount of people who have applied for my job...help me quantify the opposition. 

My guess is 8....


I should be able to find out today as the closing date was yesterday...


I say 8... 8 people stand between me and my job.


*dramatic


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Might be more. Marty said there were _loads_ for his...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Might be more. Marty said there were _loads_ for his...



about 20 iirc, loads at the last minute


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what kinds?





marty21 said:


> any streaky?



Streaky & back bacon. 
Think the back bacon needs using up first.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Streaky & back bacon.
> Think the back bacon needs using up first.



a crispy streaky bacon sarnie, surely!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> a crispy streaky bacon sarnie, surely!



Could be onto something there Marty you fiend. 
Very rarely eat breakfast but think I should make the effort today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Might be late....maybe not..


----------



## prunus (Nov 17, 2009)

An alien is eating my brain. Ouch.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't see the point of streaky bacon, unless it's frazzles.

Rutita, you leaving your job or having to reapply for your job?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't see the point of streaky bacon, unless it's frazzles.



Is it not lower in calories?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

I would've said more... there's more fat and less meat.

I'm prepared to be convinced, but I like the meat bit of the bacon.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm still in bed. Skint, but still in bed. I can live with this.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

When/where is the dragging Christmas drinks this year? 
We doing it on the 05th or the 12th of December?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2009)

I am having a bacon buttie for lunch!!

Working at home today  Cornflakes or shreddies for breakfast...mmmmm...cornflakes I think


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay, enough coffee for me, time for some orange juice and then I may switch dressing gown for t-shirt.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2009)

Morning all.

Stuck in the office with only  annoying boss and boring man for company, I think it's going to be a long day!  All this talk of bacon is making me hungry too


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Working at home today  Cornflakes or shreddies for breakfast...mmmmm...cornflakes I think


Have both


----------



## Belushi (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm supposed to be taking part in a strategy workshop today but I'm having to take a sick day, only the second I've taken in the last 18 months. 

I hate being stuck at home unwell


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't see the point of streaky bacon, unless it's frazzles.
> 
> Rutita, you leaving your job or having to reapply for your job?



Having to apply for it...I have been a temp since March...they have only now gotten around to advertising it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Only 4 minutes late today too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Talky Man is 59 today


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Having to apply for it...I have been a temp since March...they have only now gotten around to advertising it.


UI'm a part timer on this ere thread  fingers crossed for you.



Badgers said:


> Talky Man is 59 today


Did he bring cake?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Did he bring cake?



Sadly we had to 'off' a while ago but he does the occasional bit of freelance stuff. 

Working from home sloth is kicking in a bit now. Should really get started and stop pretending it will all do itself or something.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2009)

Belushi said:


> I'm supposed to be taking part in a strategy workshop today but I'm having to take a sick day, only the second I've taken in the last 18 months.
> 
> I hate being stuck at home unwell



Boo! Hope you feel better soon  Stay on here and play with us!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Three slices of back and two slices of streaky bacon cooking as I type.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Bread or toast?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

From happy pigs or sad pigs?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bread or toast?



Very lightly toasted thick sliced wholemeal


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> From happy pigs or sad pigs?



Apathetic pigs


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Red, brown or naked?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Red, brown or naked?



Red today  

Not sure whether to cut the butty horizontally or diagonally though?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm at home right now and trying to do a grocery shop online, which is always incredibly boring. Nowhere seems to have Bisto Best Onion Gravy - the only type that doesn't have wheat or meat in it.  The real life shops I've looked in don't have it either.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not sure whether to cut the butty horizontally or diagonally though?


Vertically


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

I want a bacon sarnie now too...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

scifisam said:


> I'm at home right now and trying to do a grocery shop online, which is always incredibly boring. Nowhere seems to have Bisto Best Onion Gravy - the only type that doesn't have wheat or meat in it.  The real life shops I've looked in don't have it either.


Where are you shopping? Quick google and tesco and waitrose/ocado have it


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2009)

Great - I could murder a bacon butty now 


Morning campers anyway.  I am going to make myself do all the jobs I didn't do yesterday.  Honest.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where are you shopping? Quick google and tesco and waitrose/ocado have it



I was on Sainsbury's and Asda - Tesco's had it listed but were out of stock. Can't afford Ocado.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Ah, does the tesco online thing depend on your postcode then? It's in stock when I just checked. 

The Roast Vegetable Gravy doesn't have wheat in either 

Nor does the Bisto Best Chicken Gravy or the Roast Chicken gravy  (no meat extract in those two either).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2009)

Right - some coffee while watching "Homes Under The Hammer" I think


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Colleague has come out the other side after a major operation and is now back on the ward recovering which is good news.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Red, brown or naked?



Oh, I just got this 

I used to like a mixture of brown and red


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

Praise the lord! I now have a tax code! 

Due to numerous cockups by the first agency I worked for, I have been on basic rate / emergency tax for *over three fucking months*.  I'm meant to be getting it all back in my next pay packet provided the new agency get their finger out.

However, not actually having a job with them right now might mean this takes a while. But but but! I did get to use the word 'Kafkaesque' to a bloke from the Inland Revenue.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Praise the lord! I now have a tax code!
> 
> Due to numerous cockups by the first agency I worked for, I have been on basic rate / emergency tax for *over three fucking months*.  I'm meant to be getting it all back in my next pay packet provided the new agency get their finger out.
> 
> However, not actually having a job with them right now might mean this takes a while. But but but! I did get to use the word 'Kafkaesque' to a bloke from the Inland Revenue.



Ra! Did he agree with you?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Bacon sarnie was nice

Working from home is good but unstructured at the moment. 
Need to do some time and motion studies or something.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bacon sarnie was nice
> 
> Working from home is good but unstructured at the moment.
> Need to do some time and motion studies or something.



Yeah, procrastinate by measuring your procrastination


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

How can I concentrate when my F1 dream has just come true


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh, now you've lost me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

McLaren + Hamilton + Button = Happy Badgers


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

so who's going to Braun?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

15 minutes until eleven... ___~~~


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> so who's going to Braun?


ok Bra*w*n  just reading up now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Bee speaks BADGER BRAWN CODE...


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

scifisam said:


> I'm at home right now and trying to do a grocery shop online, which is always incredibly boring. Nowhere seems to have Bisto Best Onion Gravy - the only type that doesn't have wheat or meat in it.  The real life shops I've looked in don't have it either.



I saw it in John Lewis yesterday, also in Waitrose up the road from me, so Waitrose (Ocado online) have it for definite. Haven't seen it anywhere else though.

-------------

God I'm useless, got completely knackered yesterday, then couldn't sleep, then when I did I completely overslept and missed a meeting I was meant to be at


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Should not derail the drag, just that F1 makes me like a kid!!! 

Nearly 11am and enjoying smoking and working in PJs as usual but a bit of cabin fever is kicking in. Radio 4 is helping but it is not enough really. On the orange squash now as coffee limit was reached and breached some time ago.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Should not derail the drag, just that F1 makes me like a kid!!!
> 
> Nearly 11am and enjoying smoking and working in PJs as usual but a bit of cabin fever is kicking in. Radio 4 is helping but it is not enough really. On the orange squash now as coffee limit was reached and breached some time ago.



I might stick some music on. Radio 4 can sometimes lull too much.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

BBC News at eleven o'clock..... 

Am looking around and thinking
It is a good day to muse about stuff


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> I did get to use the word 'Kafkaesque' to a bloke from the Inland Revenue.





Jesus shit I am doing the most boring job in the world - analysing the phone bills to make sure we're charging the right amount and that we are actually making a profit

It's so boring that the initial displacement activity involved deleting old files and backing up others on a memory stick.  That took an hour.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Bath soon


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken soup in fitzrovia...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Fag time in Victoria


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Clementine time in city


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Clementine time in city



You don't work in the City, you work in Town


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

fitzrovia is more town. I work in the city 

(on the town side of the city, but it's still the city!)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> fitzrovia is more town. I work in the city
> 
> (on the town side of the city, but it's still the city!)



Within the City of London boundaries?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yes.



Off Fleet St?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yes.



Thought so. 



Chicken soup finished in Fitzrovia.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Off Fleet St?


Yes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Alpen bar in Brixton and signing off the drag shortly. 
Off to SE24 and then onto SW18 for a few hours work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yes



Oh OK. I didn't think it went that far over


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Fag time in Fitz...


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ra! Did he agree with you?



Funnily enough, he did. I was slagging my old agency at the time, not him, so he allowed himself a short Civil Servant's laugh.

In other news, I may have a new job. A tax code and gainful employment all in one day? That almost makes me respectable, doesn't it?


----------



## prunus (Nov 17, 2009)

You'll be a fully-functional good little consumobot in no time, congratulations.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

I bet he's still done no ironing whatsoever!


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Jesus shit I am doing the most boring job in the world - analysing the phone bills to make sure we're charging the right amount and that we are actually making a profit
> 
> It's so boring that the initial displacement activity involved deleting old files and backing up others on a memory stick.  That took an hour.



Employ me. That's exactly the sort of shit I will gladly do for seven quid an hour, plus tea.


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I bet he's still done no ironing whatsoever!



Au contraire, madame. I've just finished ironing one shirt. Just the one, admittedly, but it is ironed and pristine looking.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Employ me. That's exactly the sort of shit I will gladly do for seven quid an hour, plus tea.



I'm after a consultancy gig off prunus. He's rubbish at firing people and I think I could do that. For £300 a day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Au contraire, madame. I've just finished ironing one shirt. Just the one, admittedly, but it is ironed and pristine looking.



I said tho, didn't I say? Before, the other day - yesterday probably - that you should iron ONE shirt! Vindication!


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm after a consultancy gig off prunus. He's rubbish at firing people and I think I could do that. For £300 a day.



I'll do it for £250.


----------



## prunus (Nov 17, 2009)

You're both fired!


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't see the point of streaky bacon, unless it's frazzles.
> 
> Rutita, you leaving your job or having to reapply for your job?



a frazzle sandwich is a thing of beauty tbf


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Employ me. That's exactly the sort of shit I will gladly do for seven quid an hour, plus tea.



It's the sort of shit I used to get the staff to do   S'done now.  More banality to look forward to this affy.  I am going to check the energy performance regs, order a fax cartridge, go the bank, check some insurance documentation, and join some communities on BT Tradespace.  

I'm fairly popping with excitement. 

I like 'short civil servants laugh'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

"Oh yes, very _amusing _sir"


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice sausage and egg toasted sarnie for lunch, from a nice portuguese place (I know, I could have had some portuguese stuff)


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

This is the bloke I was talking to, i reckon:


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> This is the bloke I was talking to, i reckon:



I remember begging my mum to let me watch that when it came out.  She wouldn't let me.  Which only led me to believe that it was telly of the highest order, and MUST be watched at the first opportunity.

And I was right


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Newsflash:

56 applicants for my drag...i mean job.


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

_56_? Jesus. I shall count my blessings if this temp one comes up, then.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Newsflash:
> 
> 56 applicants for my drag...i mean job.



56!!  blimey, you're still in the driving seat tho


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

we could hit 7777 today

which would be nice


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 56!!  blimey, you're still in the driving seat tho



If I get shortlisted


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I remember begging my mum to let me watch that when it came out.  She wouldn't let me.  Which only led me to believe that it was telly of the highest order, and MUST be watched at the first opportunity.
> 
> And I was right


----------



## prunus (Nov 17, 2009)

Aha!


Damn.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> Aha!
> 
> 
> Damn.



Whut's up wiv yuo man?


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 17, 2009)

Today is officially rubbish. No motivation, no concentration, no ideas and generally feeling discouraged.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Today is officially rubbish. No motivation, no concentration, no ideas and generally feeling discouraged.



Any idea why? I mean, in the nicest possible way, how is this day different from any other? lol


----------



## prunus (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Whut's up wiv yuo man?



Hung over, tired, sick, bored, getting nagged to do something that I really don't want to (but will have to) do.

Y'know, the usual.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Any idea why? I mean, in the nicest possible way, how is this day different from any other? lol



Oh it's part of an old, familiar cycle for me: work flat-out to get a project finished, take things a bit easier for a while afterwards, and then find it difficult to get going again when I need to - which is roughly where I am now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> Hung over, tired, sick, bored, getting nagged to do something that I really don't want to (but will have to) do.
> 
> Y'know, the usual.



What is the something? I could nag you about stuff you _do_ want to do, if you want? 



Roadkill said:


> Oh it's part of an old, familiar cycle for me: work flat-out to get a project finished, take things a bit easier for a while afterwards, and then find it difficult to get going again when I need to - which is roughly where I am now.



Same old same old then. Jolly good  it's never nice tho is it. "Oh, I'm doing this again "


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

5 past 3....That's good.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Your clock's slow... my computer says 3.14pm

__~


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Same old same old then. Jolly good  it's never nice tho is it. "Oh, I'm doing this again "



Yes, it's a bit frustrating. Tbh though I've come to accept that I'll always be one of those people who works in fits and starts and that there'll be periods when I'm not very productive. I can live with that. It's just that with acceptance has come a greater willingness to make excuses to myself for being downright lazy.


----------



## prunus (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What is the something? I could nag you about stuff you _do_ want to do, if you want?



I have to make a custom FIX message passing spec for encoding FX transaction information.

There.  Beat that.


----------



## prunus (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> "Oh, I'm doing this again "



As the actress said to the bishop.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> I have to make a custom FIX message passing spec for encoding FX transaction information.
> 
> There.  Beat that.



What, beat it with something you _want_ to do? Easy peasy lemon cunting squeezy.


----------



## prunus (Nov 17, 2009)

Lovely use of gratuitous profanity there, top marks dear


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> Lovely use of gratuitous profanity there, top marks dear



Ta 

Someone here (very straight and corp) said 'Oh, you _wanker_' at something the other day and I spluttered really loudly. Incongruous swearing FTW


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Went to see house.
House was gorgeous. 
Just two things against it that I think will mean it is a no


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

were they two big things?


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Went to see house.
> House was gorgeous.
> Just two things against it that I think will mean it is a no



Are you buying or renting?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Your clock's slow... my computer says 3.14pm
> 
> __~



Eh? 

This post is at 3:27pm...according to the wall clock.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

my pc says 3.32


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> my pc says 3.32



So does mine.


----------



## prunus (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Went to see house.
> House was gorgeous.
> Just two things against it that I think will mean it is a no



Where was it?

Which reminds me - I haven't answered your question about what it's like round my way - sorry; short answer is:  it's great, I really like it.  Will give you more details (such as what you actually wanted to know) via pm when not so stupidly busy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> Where was it?
> 
> Which reminds me - I haven't answered your question about what it's like round my way - sorry; short answer is:  it's great, I really like it.  Will give you more details (such as what you actually wanted to know) via pm when not so stupidly busy.



Don't lie to badgers, jesbus what's wrong with you?

You have plenty of time to reply to his PM! Do it now then it's out of the way!


----------



## prunus (Nov 17, 2009)

You stay out of it, you black and midnight hag


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> were they two big things?



One was medium and the other was big.... 

Medium was that it was _really_ suburbia, you could hear a pin drop standing in the street outside. 

The large problems was the next door neighbours 



cesare said:


> Are you buying or renting?



Renting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> You stay out of it, you black and midnight hag



You poet  Don't flirt with me so, people will talk *simpers*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> One was medium and the other was big....
> 
> Medium was that it was _really_ suburbia, you could hear a pin drop standing in the street outside.
> 
> ...


You ain't that noisy, and it was during the day you were there, but the large problem is large


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> large problem is large



Funny but my heart sank when the landlady told me. 
The place was soooooo good too!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Lose some, win some...... 

One three minute phone call and I have made 13% of all the money the company made last year!!! 

Woop


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow! *applauds*


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice one, that there's your win for the day Badgers. And we have tomorrow... think of all the stuff


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

That's amazing Badgers!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Feel a bit like this now:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Whoops


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

You can afford a better phone now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't go to burger king


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> my pc says 3.32



 Funnily enough Urban timed your post at 3:29pm....


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Funnily enough Urban timed your post at 3:29pm....


I ain't complaining


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

16.13 my end


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Time is abstract....


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

16.15 here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I ain't complaining



Me neither...we are now into the golden hour...16:13pm by the wall clock in Fitz... 


56 though...56????


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Have to go shopping after work
Shopping for clothes no less. 
Not even my clothes. 
Pub then?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have to go shopping after work
> Shopping for clothes no less.
> Not even my clothes.
> *Pub then?*


I have 56 reasons why this is a good idea.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I have 56 reasons why this is a good idea.



Number 39?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Number 39?



 Applicant 39 is me...so there really are only 55 good reasons to drink tonight.

Sorry for misleading you.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Tomorrow


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Tomorrow



With mature cheddar....yum...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

4.23, well into the golden hour, drinking with pals tonight as well, down euston way


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 4.23, well into the golden hour, drinking with pals tonight as well, down euston way



Stay out of Fitz Marty...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

One hour left
Only been in the office for about seventy minutes


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Stay out of Fitz Marty...



who is this fitz, and why do I need to stay out of him ?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't think they are such huge problems bajjy!

Quiet street = getting some decent kip at night

Coppers next door - well, unless you're growing weed in the garden, what does it matter?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> what does it matter?



We have not met before


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

are we going to have a draggers xmas drink then?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> are we going to have a draggers xmas drink then?



The organiser has spoken


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The organiser has spoken



you mentioned it earlier on, you even had date suggestions


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Ooooh


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We have not met before



I know 

You're not exactly Public Enemy Number One though, eh bajjy?  Don't be bigging yourself up now la


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> are we going to have a draggers xmas drink then?



Up North?  Yeh, fab


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> are we going to have a draggers xmas drink then?



Have it in East London!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

05/12 or 12/12? 

Afternoon affair natch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

East London  Even I know we won't get one in East London. SW-something, I bet


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> East London  Even I know we won't get one in East London. SW-something, I bet



We could go central then we all win and lose equally? 
I dunno, ask Marty the organiser.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Mart! Oh Maaa-aaaart!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I know
> 
> You're not exactly Public Enemy Number One though, eh bajjy?  Don't be bigging yourself up now la



Nah, I am just not really that discreet at times....


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

Marty darling, can we have it in East London please? x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

cesare said:


> Marty darling, can we have it in East London please? x



At the Captain bloody Kidd? You cheeky thing, you


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> At the Captain bloody Kidd? You cheeky thing, you



The Prospect - that's nearer to you


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

cesare said:


> The Prospect - that's nearer to you



By 100 metres?!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Will there be hats Marty?


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> By 100 metres?!



Nearer by three bus stops, I think you'll find 

Also nearer DLR


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Stacks and stacks of them


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We could go central then we all win and lose equally?
> I dunno, ask Marty the organiser.


I reckon this or south london  

[/part-time dragger]


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

cesare said:


> Nearer by three bus stops, I think you'll find
> 
> Also nearer DLR



Talk to Mart. I sense this won't fly but go for your life.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

cesare said:


> Also nearer DLR


Which is good for who?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

How about London Bridge? Didn't Badgers say he has a nice boozer down there he likes? Then it's not too bad for those in E1 and E14 and Also Marty and Rut who are E5/E9-ish, I think.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

Oooh, the Royal Oak? That ain't a bad location at all stells - on the northern line, short walk to jubilee, and overground and lots of buses.

He may well have mentioned another pub though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Talk to Mart. I sense this won't fly but go for your life.



Pleeeeease Marty *bats eyelashes* x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oooh, the Royal Oak? That ain't a bad location at all stells - on the northern line, short walk to jubilee, and overground and lots of buses.
> 
> He may well have mentioned another pub though



He will have to confirm


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

I dunno if that is a confirmation or not ^


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Can someone post up his mobile and email address


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Perhaps he's shocked at how quickly it's coming together, little realising that he is dealing with a Shit Hot PA here.


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oooh, the Royal Oak? That ain't a bad location at all stells - on the northern line, short walk to jubilee, and overground and lots of buses.
> 
> He may well have mentioned another pub though



You can never get a seat there though! And you get some right wrong uns in later (mostly from PWC I reckon).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Can someone post up his mobile and email address



Who? Badgers'?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

cesare said:


> You can never get a seat there though! And you get some right wrong uns in later (mostly from PWC I reckon).



And so we reserve a table *clicks fingers*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

cesare said:


> You can never get a seat there though! And you get some right wrong uns in later (mostly from PWC I reckon).


I always have, and dates suggested are a Saturday I think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I always have, and dates suggested are a Saturday I think.



lol Saturday, really? No fucking about then


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

Got an interview for Support Officer in Environmental Health at 9:30 tomorrow. Contract through to March.

Fingers crossed for me please, folks.


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I always have, and dates suggested are a Saturday I think.



You mean a drag xmas drink _in our own time_???????


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Got an interview for Support Officer in Environmental Health at 9:30 tomorrow. Contract through to March.
> 
> Fingers crossed for me please, folks.



Ooo  Good luck!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Got an interview for Support Officer in Environmental Health at 9:30 tomorrow. Contract through to March.
> 
> Fingers crossed for me please, folks.



Shirt!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> lol Saturday, really? No fucking about then





cesare said:


> You mean a drag xmas drink _in our own time_???????


I didn't pick em  



NVP said:


> Got an interview for Support Officer in Environmental Health at 9:30 tomorrow. Contract through to March.
> 
> Fingers crossed for me please, folks.


fingers and toes crossed, and I'm off


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

And I'd like the drink to be here please:

http://www.firstandlastinn.co.uk/

A mile from Lands End. Should be handy for everyone that matters.


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

Sort it out marty darling x


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shirt!



Done!


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 17, 2009)

I want a beer too


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I want a beer too



If you set off now, you'll get here in time. Then you can moor at one of the nearby moorings in EAST LONDON.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Marty can't do it all 

Someone needs to design the flyers! 
Then we need a venue manager! 
Catering will need to be sorted! 
Where will the hats come from?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

MARTY?????



We could blow the Saturday out and ALL pretend we have a 3pm till 5pm meeting?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Marty is going to get all the credit for organising this


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Marty appears to have run away from the responsibility so I nominate Yetty. 
Safe pair of hands in the matter of organisation.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Right, fuck this rat race peeps... 

I am outta here and off on the bus to SW4 for more capers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 17, 2009)

Capers or capers? I hate capers but I love capers.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been out, boozing it in Euston, I'll leave Soj to organise northern drinks, for northern draggers, for cockernee draggers, I am inclined towards London Bridge, maybe the Southwark Tavern, (it ain't all that I know, but it's right by the tube/train station and that) 

what say you?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Windy out there today!!!! 

Was asleep by 10pm and slept till 6.30am and STILL tired today!!!
Could curl back up in bed and sleep all day. 

Oh well, the wind and rain will wake me on the commute and then coffee focused morning.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I've been out, boozing it in Euston, I'll leave Soj to organise northern drinks, for northern draggers, for cockernee draggers, I am inclined towards London Bridge, maybe the Southwark Tavern, (it ain't all that I know, but it's right by the tube/train station and that)
> 
> what say you?



London Bridge is pretty good for me. 
Loads of good pubs, the only issue is how busy the pubs are round there. 
I suppose we could try and reserve a table?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Wake up draggers!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

I've successfully reserved tables in places like The Jerusalem Tavern and The New Rose so it shouldn't be a prob 

Is windy innit :brrrrr:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

No cycling today luckily...today is a study day.

First coffee.


----------



## cesare (Nov 18, 2009)

Been awake since before 5 so got 4½ hours sleep. Grrr the only day that I managed to get more was yesterday, the only day that I really needed to have less


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Not gonna have time to stop and feed the birds this morning. 
Guess they will be okay until tomorrow.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not gonna have time to stop and feed the birds this morning.
> Guess they will be okay until tomorrow.



What birds? They have all been blown away....


----------



## cesare (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the way that birds sleep, with their feathers all fluffed up and their heads tucked under their wings.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

Fresh coffee number 2 in Hackney...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

Thought for the Day is over. I should be in the shower!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

Clean! In undies and leggins! Brushing hair! I'm alllowed to sit here and  brush my hair!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

Breakfast in Hackney....Brain food.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Did feed the birds after all but it was a hurried affair. 
Few pigeons and a few crows got a feast today. 

Just arrived at work and feeling the onset of apathy already, must fight it off and get something done today!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

Need to dress and go out to the library.....erm...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

Windy cycle in this morning, but no rain yet!


----------



## g force (Nov 18, 2009)

Got into work late...was playing too long with the kitten and missed train


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Windy cycle in this morning, but no rain yet!



You are sooooo brave Bee...I thought of you getting blown about.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

I notice that we are edging towards the 8k mark.
Today might be a tall order but latest tomorrow people. 

In other news our systems are down then up then down then up then down then up....


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You are sooooo brave Bee...I thought of you getting blown about.


There's nothing in my legs either!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just arrived at work and feeling the onset of apathy already, *must fight it off and get something done today!!*



Erm....



Badgers said:


>



That's quite a fight...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2009)

I drove in today,just for the hell of it,wouldnt do it every day,but it wasn't too bad


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I drove in today,just for the hell of it,wouldnt do it every day,but it wasn't too bad



Run anything over?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not sure about size though, maybe I will bring a tape measure on Wednesday?


I need measurement of your shoulders and measurement of shoulders to feet please


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I need measurement of your shoulders and measurement of shoulders to feet please



Wooop woo!! 

Will have tape measure tonight, can I let you know then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep 

Another option is collar and narrow, or no collar and wider and flowy - I'd go with the second, more comfy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2009)

Mornin' all

I have an achy tooth and an achy eye. I need to go home!

Although more than that I need to find an NHS dentist


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yep
> 
> Another option is collar and narrow, or no collar and wider and flowy - I'd go with the second, more comfy.



Second it is then  
Quite excited about this now. 

Only quarter past ten and the drag is slowly creeping into the day. Have got a lot more people to leave messages that are not returned with and emails to write.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

Cold feet in Hackney...


Sorry to hear you are poorly QoGs.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all
> 
> I have an achy tooth and an achy eye. I need to go home!
> 
> Although more than that I need to find an NHS dentist



Aches


----------



## purplex (Nov 18, 2009)

mr. afghanistan's dropped out of our weekly meeting, AGAIN!, had to evacuate due to another security alert, its all go over there.
As I watch boats sail up and down the rhine....


----------



## purplex (Nov 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all
> 
> I have an achy tooth and an achy eye. I need to go home!
> 
> Although more than that I need to find an NHS dentist



contact your local health authority, they are obliged to provide you with a nhs dentist or something, complain to them.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 18, 2009)

Still haven't heard back from the job interview on Thursday. They said they'd let me know if I had a second interview early this week and in just over an hour we'll be halfway through hump day so I guess I haven't got it, unless they're being a bit shambolic. Arses. Am going to go out for cigarettes, Quavers and fat Coke.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Two hours till lunch still. 
Hungry now. 

Distract me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2009)

purplex said:


> contact your local health authority, they are obliged to provide you with a nhs dentist or something, complain to them.




Yeah - just been googling NHS Dentists. Will have to sort something out as my crown is loose and, despite my efforts not to nudge it, I can't imagine it will suddenly cement itself back in


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Moved lunch forward to 12:30 due to hunger. 
Had a sneaky look in the fridge and there is only mayo. 
Should have sneaked a tablespoon to tide me over.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

Sanwich man is here!

Ello! San-witches! Ello! San-witches!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Are they plain and overpriced?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't you get really hungry later if you have a san-witch now?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

Got tuna nicoise.

No - has early lunch and don't get hungry until dinner time


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

Interview went pretty well, I thought.  Should know by the end of today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> still haven't heard back from the job interview on thursday. They said they'd let me know if i had a second interview early this week and in just over an hour we'll be halfway through hump day so i guess i haven't got it, unless they're being a bit shambolic. Arses. Am going to go out for cigarettes, quavers and fat coke.







nvp said:


> interview went pretty well, i thought.  should know by the end of today.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Run anything over?



no, no points for me today


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No - has early lunch and don't get hungry until dinner time


I'd be starving 



NVP said:


> Interview went pretty well, I thought.  Should know by the end of today.


Nice one.

ovaltina... some people are a bit slower than others at getting back to you. Fingers crossed eh.


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> ovaltina... some people are a bit slower than others at getting back to you. Fingers crossed eh.



This is true. It took a month for me to get a reply once. Lambeth Council: movers and shakers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Twenty minutes roughly till lunch-o-clock, not that I am counting today. 

Something just happened to make me smile


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'd be starving



I don't understand how you spend like 12 hours a day either eating, taling about food or making pans of millionaires shortbread then eating it and having afternoon snacks and you're all little and I have an ordinary breakfast, small lunch and small dinner and look at me  Must be that fucking bicycle you've got


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

I never made millionaire's shortbread  

I have porridge for breakfast, a sarnie and fruit or leftovers for lunch then a normal tea (sometimes some chocolate in between ).

I might be short love, but I ain't little... see my thighs, they do wobble. I don't eat all day, but if I didn't cycle I'd be a little beach ball. I ain't one of these people that can shovel anything and not care   if I ever want to shift any weight I need to cycle, swim and spin. But sometimes I don't have the energy or time to do all of them, and doesn't bother me too much (until I go clothes shopping )


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> ovaltina... some people are a bit slower than others at getting back to you. Fingers crossed eh.



True - it's public sector so they'll probably take forever. The interview panel had _none _of the people who were supposed to be on it because they were all too busy  I fecking hate job-hunting me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

Soz Bee, was an off-hand comment


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

I might empty my bin in a bit


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> True - it's *public sector* so they'll probably take forever.



Yeah, that's almost certainly it. The interviewers will want to appoint, have to run it past a manager, then HR, yadda yadda yadda. I wouldn't start worrying just yet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soz Bee, was an off-hand comment


You are about a foot taller than me, so I probably look little 

(ok maybe half a foot)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You are about a foot taller than me, so I probably look little
> 
> (ok maybe half a foot)



Fuck off - I'm 5'4!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

Really? Coulda sworn you were loads taller than me 

I know we've met, but maybe it's the hats in the pics you post


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2009)

Arfternoon all

G'luck ovaltina and NVP

Bee doesn't have big wobbly thighs, I've seen her in the flesh and she's little but she's cute 

ahem

anyway - nice board wobble just then


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> G'luck ovaltina and NVP



Cheers!


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

I start at 9 tomorrow. 

Good luck with yours ovaltina.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> I start at 9 tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck with yours ovaltina.



 good luck to all the other gig hunters


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> Good luck with yours ovaltina.



You too!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> I start at 9 tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck with yours ovaltina.



Wahey!  Nice one chap!  

How long for etc?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Really? Coulda sworn you were loads taller than me
> 
> I know we've met, but maybe it's the hats in the pics you post



Your hat is _taller_!


----------



## cesare (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats NVP and g'luck Ovaltina.

Another board wobble, been running like a dog this morning.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice one NVP


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Wahey!  Nice one chap!
> 
> How long for etc?



Till Feb / March they reckon. Seemed like a nice enough bunch. Seven quid an hour which is fine for me. Looks pretty much ideal on the face of it.


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

Ta everyone.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> Till *Feb / March* they reckon. Seemed like a nice enough bunch. Seven quid an hour which is fine for me. Looks pretty much ideal on the face of it.



Ace   So what will you be doing then?


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> Till Feb / March they reckon. Seemed like a nice enough bunch. Seven quid an hour which is fine for me. Looks pretty much ideal on the face of it.



 well done - that's you through to the spring


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ace   So what will you be doing then?



Team Support to a team of Environmental Health Officers, answering the phone to the public, that sort of thing. Slightly different to my usual.


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> well done - that's you through to the spring



Aye. I'll probably be ready to bugger off abroad by then. I usually do in March.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice one NVP  

Lunch finished now and about to start the afternoon shift once more. Normally do not start the afternoon drag until 14:00 at the earliest and often 14:30 so this one might really hurt.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 18, 2009)

waiting
for the telephone to ring
and i'm wondering
where she's been
and i'm crying for yesterday
and the tap drips
drip drip drip drip drip drip drip...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> Team Support to a team of Environmental Health Officers, answering the phone to the public, that sort of thing. Slightly different to my usual.



Team Support = being shouted at by the general public 


In other news, my plumber's just called me to say he thinks my fucked boiler is truly fucked


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Team Support = being shouted at by the general public



No change there then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

But this _whale_?!?!?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> But this _whale_?!?!?



Nah, it'll all be about dead rats, live rats, piles of rotting rubbish in people's gardens, and deadly seagulls I reckon


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nah, it'll all be about dead rats, live rats, piles of rotting rubbish in people's gardens, and deadly seagulls I reckon



Aye, that's about the size of it. I may still get the odd whale-related call.  The seagull one was my favourite in the last job. First day an all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

41 minute calls are funny


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 41 minute calls are funny



Got a sore ear now? I hate that. A sore ear.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got a sore ear now? I hate that. A sore ear.



I wear a headset (loser) so I can type and talk (hence the heavy drag post count) so not really a sore ear. The bloke had a really boring voice though and it has made me sleepy even before the 15:00-16:00 drag window opens


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

Fuck cunt it's only 14.50!  But....how?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

It's not even The Daily 3pm of Doom! Not even!?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

_Maybe_ we can make the 8k by 5pm?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Boss man has gone home as his gout is playing up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't post that much today. Well, I mean - I don't _want_ to post that much today. My finger hurts.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2009)

Oo oo oo

boiler may only need a new PCB!!  which works out at around 300 nicker including parts and labour   fuckin good job I got me redundancy innit?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

**phew** is Daily 3pm of Doom at last! Thank goodness!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Nearly half past


----------



## cesare (Nov 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 41 minute calls are funny



I had a 28 minute one this morning


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> I had a 28 minute one this morning



Only 68.29268% as long as mine then?


----------



## cesare (Nov 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Only 68.29268% as long as mine then?



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not percentages


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

I love a % in the drag


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

13%


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

What % of the day to go?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

1 hour (I'm going to leave early and try on some clothes )


----------



## cesare (Nov 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I love a % in the drag



How did you arrive at that figure anyway


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> How did you arrive at that figure anyway


whack the bloody keyboard and put an decimal point in.


----------



## prunus (Nov 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What % of the day to go?



100% of the rest of it.


----------



## cesare (Nov 18, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> whack the bloody keyboard and put an decimal point in.



kjmhyrieuu25869893146%


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> kjmhyrieuu25869893146%


and take the letters out.


----------



## cesare (Nov 18, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> and take the letters out.



1588674250.8667.%


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> How did you arrive at that figure anyway



Exercise


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Nearly 200 pages


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

More good luck for NVP and Ovaltina...I shall find out on Friday if I have been shortlisted for the job i've done for 8 months...feels weird. 

In other news I am back from the library with almost 4 hours study under my belt!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice one Rutty  

Passing the 4pm milestone now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, when I saw it was still 2.Something pm I thought 'Oh yeah, I have all day to do some work' and now it's 4pm and I still haven't done anything much at all


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

The golden hour, if I were working....I have a tenants meeting at 6pm, it can get a bit nasty too so am not that up for it....am considering a power nap...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2009)

into the golden hour  and no tube/train/bus for me, oh no, gunther is transporting me home


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

I wanna sneak away a bit early for the fun after work diversion. 
Not sure if I can as I have been out a fair bit over the last week.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Is that your pic? Did that happen at your house?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is that your pic? Did that happen at your house?



I had outside involvement


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

Just looking at that pic makes my mouth water to the tune of yeast extract...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2009)

I want to vroom vroom outahere


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

Does gunther have music...if so what will you listen to on the way home?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Does gunther have music...if so what will you listen to on the way home?



he does, but i'll probably listen to radio 4


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he does, but i'll probably listen to radio 4



...still cool...I love a bit of the Rad4 myself.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Today I have learned that my office Padawan has: 

Never eaten Marmite 
Never heard of Stanley Kubrick


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Corporate man is heading off any minute, I will be straight out the door when he is gone


----------



## cesare (Nov 18, 2009)

It's been a day of grievances, and another viewing.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Right winners
I am outta here now
Survived another day of drag


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2009)

smooth trip home, door to door in 30 mins


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

Making videos singing with guitar...there is a reason I am not famoius but it's still fun... 

Tenants meet in 10 minutes...

*sobs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2009)

Got home about half hour ago


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

> Hi 5t3IIa
> The boards will be down for 20-30 minutes on Thursday morning while the server hardware is swapped over
> For those desperate for their Urban75 fix, the new chat server will remain online. http://chat.urban75.com/
> 
> Lazy Llama



Blimey. 'Morning', eh? See you in chat!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2009)

Meeting went on for 2 and a half hours... 

*sobs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2009)

Jesbus, I'm thinking about going to bed already


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't get out of Streatham Neighbourhood Forum until midnight once.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> I didn't get out of Streatham Neighbourhood Forum until midnight once.



locked in?


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

Felt like it.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> Felt like it.



I once had to hold a tenant's meeting outside the community centre, after the person who had the key, didn't turn up, and  had their phone switched off  they had probably wisely gone to the pub, so I had a healthy turnout of about 30 people

"we can have the meeting, right here!" I said, in the carpark  and they agreed, and I was the hero of the evening, etc, etc .


----------



## kittyP (Nov 19, 2009)

Morning drones  

Friday Eve again and all is (fairly) well so far.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Morning...Kitty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Hullo

Thursday plans then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Jesbus. just had to mute radio 4 cuz someone is sing the Star Spangled Banner


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesbus. just had to mute radio 4 cuz someone is sing the Star Spangled Banner



Scarer Whaling


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 19, 2009)

Morning all...

Have recovered from the meeting...just.....who took the neighbourly love out of the neighbourhood though?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2009)

morning all


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 19, 2009)

Morning Marty! Taking gunther out again today?


2nd coffee here in Hackney.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

In knickers, brushing hair.

God, my job finishes tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning Marty! Taking gunther out again today?
> 
> 
> 2nd coffee here in Hackney.



not today, yesterday was a test run, will drive in again occasionally like, one cup of tea so far in hackney


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> In knickers, brushing hair.
> 
> God, my job finishes tomorrow



next week? gig sorted out yet?


----------



## cesare (Nov 19, 2009)

Ning!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> next week? gig sorted out yet?



NO NO NO NONONO NOTHING


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 19, 2009)

2 minutes to wipeout..


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> NO NO NO NONONO NOTHING



I know the pain of a temp, been there babes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 19, 2009)

We shouldn't be here now...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Not a bad commute, I give it a solid 8/10. 

Got in pretty early, played with a spreadsheet, drunk a coffee, ate half a sarnie, updated my contacts, did the morning industry tweet and now off for the first __~


----------



## cesare (Nov 19, 2009)

Done SFA so far


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

So anytime I actually leave the house at 0825, which gives me a fair chance of being pretty much on time, there is ALWAYS something wrong with the tube  Signal failure at Plaistow this morning  Yeah, I bet there was. It probably commited suicide to get out of that dump


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> So anytime I actually leave the house at 0825, which gives me a fair chance of being pretty much on time, there is ALWAYS something wrong with the tube  Signal failure at Plaistow this morning  Yeah, I bet there was. It probably commited suicide to get out of that dump



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/6596777/Managers-see-through-workers-excuses.html


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/6596777/Managers-see-through-workers-excuses.html



Mike Pickard of esure said: ''It appears that employers are extremely suspicious of the excuses employees give for being late.'' 

Well, it's not my fucking problem if my manager is a suspicious jobsworth cuntybollix is it? SIGNAL FAILURE AT PLAISTOW. When the info board came back up it said 'Next Train 7 mins' and this was at 0845 on a  weekday.

 to you!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah got no answer to that have ya?!


----------



## g force (Nov 19, 2009)

So I have a "social media" lunch today which basically means listening to someone waffle about things I don't understand - "crowd-sourcing", so bascially surveying the public. "oh no it's much more than that" 

Still free lunch and booze means half day for me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Indifferent


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

g force said:


> So I have a "social media" lunch today which basically means listening to someone waffle about things I don't understand - "crowd-sourcing", so bascially surveying the public. "oh no it's much more than that"
> 
> Still free lunch and booze means half day for me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh, I see we're back up then.  I've had to scour the web for information about The Low Anthem while the urban server was being unbroked

Anyway - morning chaps.  I was meant to be doing a load of sales calls this morning, but got sidetracked...see above


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Remind me that I do not NEED this


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2009)

Team meeting


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

10am sarnie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



OMG that is so sexy. I want this. I want it now!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

I want it too but on white bread and from a glass jar not plastic


----------



## zenie (Nov 19, 2009)

Pastic?!  Squeezy?! 

I saw Marmite sandwhich boxes the other day, and a big marmite money jar, I think you'd like it Badgers, I think you'd like it a lot. 

Morning all! How are we today?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Alright ta!

But tired even tho I went to bed at 10pm 

You?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

zenie said:


> I saw Marmite sandwhich boxes the other day, and a big marmite money jar, I think you'd like it Badgers, I think you'd like it a lot.



Some of the draggers were here last night. I want the Marmite sandwhich box most of all but they were out of stock


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

squeezy marmite  wrong


----------



## zenie (Nov 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Some of the draggers were here last night. I want the Marmite sandwhich box most of all but they were out of stock


 

OMG, I have to go! 

I could get you one today if you like? They're about a fiver in Joy 

The jar is about 20 quid 

*wonders what delights they have in the marmite shop*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

Not much more than they do other places hon. It's still quite a novelty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

It was good was it not? 
Overly friendly staff and all very twee. 
Just made me wish I was richer and stuff though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

Friendly staff, tea and toast on offer, lots to look at, but yeh, quite pricey.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Lunch today consists of hair/beard cut and rummage in charity shop.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2009)

I have been doing sales calls, and kicking the FUCKING front door shut a billion FUCKING times because the idiotic rude insensitive twatting CUNTS who work in this building walk through and leave it wiiiiide open, and then fucking well complain to me how cold it is!!! 

I am slowly getting more and more angry.  I am meant to be having a fucking door closer fitted but fuck all happening so far


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

Lock it


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 19, 2009)

I've already eaten all my sandwiches


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I've already eaten all my sandwiches



Me too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

My bum has gone numb as I've been sat here for 2 hours without moving 

Fag break time then


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a meeting this afternoon that could be quite difficult.  Wish me luck...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Lock it



I fucking well feel like doing that, seriously

The ignorant shower of shites


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I have a meeting this afternoon that could be quite difficult.  Wish me luck...



Good luck


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Eight Kay?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2009)

Fucking hell I've only just got back from the weekend and its the fucking weekend already 

How are we all anyway droogs? Been keeping my WHOA POST 8000 GET IN!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> How are we all anyway droogs? Been keeping my WHOA POST 8000 GET IN!



I think you will find young Yetty that you own 'reply 8000' and I have rubber stamped 'post 8000' in this farce of a drag thread


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Eight Kay?



No one _cares_


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No one _cares_



I care about no one but what I care about


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2009)

Badgers. You swine. You filthy damn swine that you are. You took it didnt you. You only went and blood-dy took it. Right from under my excited little snouzer, whipped away and thrown in the canal like a dummy from a crying baby's mouth on one of your evil days, I just cant believe you'd do it to me. ME OF ALL PEOPLE YOU UTTER BASTARD DONT YOU REMEMBER WHAT WE HAD?!?  

Well its all gone. And so is anything I had left in this torn up old heart of mine, thanks to you. I hope your pleased with yourself young man 

*kills self*


----------



## cesare (Nov 19, 2009)

G'luck Roadie

Got some work ... a nice complicated tricky TUPE thing


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2009)

Fuck it, am starving, am gonna stick me chilli int microwave


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

|Just been to Boots for humous and veg wrap, S&V chipsticks and some oil-free moisturiser


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

S&V chipsticks..... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Badgers. You swine. You filthy damn swine that you are. You took it didnt you. You only went and blood-dy took it. Right from under my excited little snouzer, whipped away and thrown in the canal like a dummy from a crying baby's mouth on one of your evil days, I just cant believe you'd do it to me. ME OF ALL PEOPLE YOU UTTER BASTARD DONT YOU REMEMBER WHAT WE HAD?!?
> 
> Well its all gone. And so is anything I had left in this torn up old heart of mine, thanks to you. I hope your pleased with yourself young man
> 
> *kills self*



What is mine is yours brother. I only try to whip up some one-upmanship to satiate the female draggers. They are only satisfied when the men of this thread are fighting like mature stags during the mating season.


----------



## zenie (Nov 19, 2009)

I prefer to call it rutting


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Stag Drag?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2009)

Too true my man, the musk surrounding these two posts alone is literally causing hysteria in every woman within 5 posts of them. There is even an old lady at the bus stop over the road becoming more and more flustered as I type, her head swivelling side to side eagerly trying to find out where lurks the source of this unfamiliar arousal. I think its best I stop typing now, before she finds out that it is you and I behind the unexpecting flooding of her ancient, cracked and barren river bed......I fear these windows and walls are no match for her itchy talons


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Stag Drag?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2009)

oh fucking hell that was gooooood

am completely stuffed now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> causing hysteria in every woman



Are you coming to the Marty Drag Meet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Are you coming to the Marty Drag Meet?



When is the MDM?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2009)

Whats the Marty Drag Meet? I've been out of town for a bit, hit me with the lowdown homes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> When is the MDM?



Marty will confirm


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Right then I am off for the lunch break


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Marty will confirm



me? organise a marty drag meet, with my reputation 

£3 lunch, sarnie , cup of tea AND a Yorkie bar, lunch is so much cheaper in an economically deprived area  I was paying over £6 sometimes in that West Hampstead


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> me? organise a marty drag meet, with my reputation
> 
> *£3 lunch, sarnie , cup of tea AND a Yorkie bar*, lunch is so much cheaper in an economically deprived area  I was paying over £6 sometimes in that West Hampstead



You are winning all round marty!


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking for someone/thing to distract me from writing a Personal Statement for application.  Amuse me!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> Looking for someone/thing to distract me from writing a Personal Statement for application.  Amuse me!



1,000th post 

_You_ amuse _me_  Draw a dog in Paint and post.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2009)

I really should do some work but I cannot be fucking arsed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I really should do some work but I cannot be fucking arsed



Draw a dog in Paint and post.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 1,000th post
> 
> _You_ amuse _me_  Draw a dog in Paint and post.



Well, my dear, you certainly did.  I hadn't even noticed it was my 1000th post. 

Now let me oblige:

Man walks into a bar with a steering wheel between his legs.
Barman says: 'You have a steering wheel between your legs.'
Man says: 'I know; it's been driving me nuts!'
*boom tish*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

*This dog has just killed a baby and eaten its arm*


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I really should do some work but I cannot be fucking arsed



Same

I just sat and read a 10 page thread, and it was fucking shit.  

must.do.some.work.or.die.of.boredom.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 19, 2009)

I drew a dog but don't know how to post it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> I drew a dog but don't know how to post it.



Go to Manage Attachments and upload it. You need to be on 'advaNCED' posting, not just Quick Reply.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

Good dog stella... I like the tail action arrow.

I've been shopping


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Good dog stella... I like the tail action arrow.
> 
> I've been shopping



Draw us a picture of your shopping


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

I want more pics


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

LOL... my paint skills are shit!





5t3IIa said:


> Draw us a picture of your shopping


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Beard trimmed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> LOL... my paint skills are shit!



Yay! No, that's fucking brilliant! Chinesey style silk top = v nice. Are those jeans? They are very....blue


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

Not to scale. It's a bit longer, more like a tunic. and yes they are jeans, but not that colour


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know how to draw stuff on the computer


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

Start > All Programmes > Accessories > Paint


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't know how to draw stuff on the computer



Go to Start Menu
Got to Accessories
Open Paint
Fuck about with it
Save what vomitous crap you produce somewhere easy to find again
Attach to a post here
Ta-daaa!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not to scale. It's a bit longer, more like a tunic. and yes they are jeans, but not that colour



Not to scale?! Mine was _exactly_ to scale! Look at the enormous dog


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not to scale?! Mine was _exactly_ to scale! Look at the enormous dog


I'll try better next time miss


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll try better next time miss



Oh, I'm so bored and shouty  I'm sorry _again_


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

It was only a jokey


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 19, 2009)

downloading dodgy films off the internet most of today...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

*BADGERS!*

Your measurements please


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Fuck, did get it and sent you an email  

Had to go to town to get the tape measure and nowhere had one. 
In the end I got a sewing kit from poundland which is the most awful piece of shit you have ever seen


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fuck, did get it and sent you an email
> 
> Had to go to town to get the tape measure and nowhere had one.
> In the end I got a sewing kit from poundland which is the most awful piece of shit you have ever seen


Lol... you are proper, I would've just used my ruler


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Or a piece of string with knots in and sent it in the post


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Do not mock me women


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Me or both of us? lol


----------



## cesare (Nov 19, 2009)

*does a mocking lol*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



It's not moving but I looked at the url


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2009)

Dont make us bring out the chief, ho 






He'll slap your bloody tits off mate


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

You are scared of our wit and lash out. 

We win +1


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## cesare (Nov 19, 2009)

*does a smug lol*


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2009)

5t3lla, I do not need to remind you of the fateful day upon which you last tried to cross me do I? DO I?!



I am not one to be afraid of taking a run-up in public....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

ooooOOOOOOOOoooooooooo!


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 19, 2009)

I tried and the only one it would accept was too big.  Then I couldn't downsize it.  Then I kicked my own arse and finished the statement.  Now I am knackered and will check the write-up tomorrow, then submit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> I tried and the only one it would accept was too big.  Then I couldn't downsize it.  Then I kicked my own arse and finished the statement.  Now I am knackered and will check the write-up tomorrow, then submit.



Resize/skew
50/50
Try again


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2009)

I nearly sorted out my filing just then!  Bit of a close call.  I got so far as emptying a ton of shite out of old files into bin bags, moving one drawers worth of stuff into another drawer, realised what I was doing, and stopped 

phew


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

I just had a company who have signed contracts for 2010 work call me pleading to be let off. Not even getting nasty or anything, just admitting that they have made business mistakes and stuff. This is harder than dealing with scumbags....


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2009)

Boooo bajjy, not good

well, think I'll fuck off home now.  To my working boiler - woo, warm rooms again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

This morning:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

This afternoon:


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 19, 2009)

Good work!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)

Bit ginger mebbe?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Roadkill (Nov 19, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I have a meeting this afternoon that could be quite difficult.  Wish me luck...



Oh well, that was all fairly painless, although I've just been saddled with another project.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This morning:



I also have one of these at the moment. Itchy as 48 day old pants but ace for looking manly when SLAPPING DOWN WOMEN WHO WOKE UP AND ACCIDENTALLY PUT ON THE MANS TROUSERS  STELLA


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 19, 2009)

I am not wearing any trousers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 19, 2009)

Have been shortlisted for my current job....they are going to interview 7 of us out of 56 applicants.


----------



## Voley (Nov 19, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Have been shortlisted for my current job....they are going to interview 7 of us out of 56 applicants.



It's _gotta _be yours, surely? Best of luck anyhow. 

My new job is just fine. Nice people, dull, mindless work, only the occasional nutter to deal with (to liven things up) and they've got tropical fish. I hope they decide to keep me. I seem to have finally found a job that doesn't drive me fucking mental.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

What, when, where, how, why? 

Woke and felt like the alarm was drilling into my mind, ignored it for  while but now have to do stuff and move about and things. Really could lose this day and swap it for a different life. Might volunteer to be chucked in the LHC and see what happens.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Have to go up norf late tonight too, will I drown?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2009)

early night, I was in bed by 12.30! so up earlier, and maybe even into work early 

boozing tonight as well, up in that Kentish Town


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2009)

Ning. No idea what/where/when I'll be later


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Mixed feelings Friday?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2009)

God, yes. Last day at boring job but nothing on for next week  Thing is: my mum has some money at the moment so I'm all thinking she can pay my rent instead of buying me Xmas presents so I'm not too worried 

God, _life eh?_


----------



## Voley (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, bit strapped this end right now, too. Got £110 to last me a fortnight until I get my first proper weeks pay from this new job. Still going out tonight, mind. Bollocks to it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sorta sorted for money at the moment...at the moment. The first of the month w/bills isn't going to be a problem. It's the first of next month that's the cunt. 

I don't really understand how I can't keep a job. I've been made redundant TWICE since 2006. Not fair


----------



## Voley (Nov 20, 2009)

The 'getting paid a week in arrears' thing with temping can be a real killer. You think 'Ho hum a week of no work, not a big problem', but in effect it's gonna be at least a fortnight or so until you get paid again. 

First temp job I had paid monthly and I joined just after payday so I didn't get paid for _two months_. How do they seriously expect people to deal with that?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Morning..... Don't fancy going to work but I suppose I should...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

NVP said:


> It's _gotta _be yours, surely? Best of luck anyhow.



Thanks NVP


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Resize/skew
> 50/50
> Try again



I'm on a Mac ... in German ... and my brain was fried from thinking up Pers St nonsense ....

Off to bake christmas cookies this morning.  I might draw a picture of them later.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This morning:



You look hunky!  May I say that on this thread or must I just bitch about work?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> You look hunky!  May I say that on this thread or must I just bitch about work?



Dog pic


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Dog pic



All right then. You bitch about my non-posting skills.   Wait till my sticky dog comes for your sticky dog!  ... once it gets away from my desktop...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

hunky?  not heard that word for a long time.

Tell me it's Friday, please?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Hunky day today. 
Well, I say hunky when I really mean miserable and grey and wet and dragging and stuff but you get my drift? 

Tonight we are heading to Sheffield on a train leaving Kings Cross at 22:25 booked via the megatrain thingy. Not sure how this will go and if we will get seats or if the train will be full of charmers or sleepers or what.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

Tis miserable and wet and grey, but I can't help but have a smile on my face... my boy is home tonight


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

__~


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Draggers? 
Are you here today? 
Have the floods got you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Wasn't late but had 50 emails in my in box.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2009)

In late 
Last day 
Have to do a handover at 11am


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Tell me it's Friday, please?



It is _*Friday*_ Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Answering the emails from the Nigerians 
Checking their company details here - http://www.economicconfidential.com/

Fail


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> In late
> Last day
> Have to do a hangover at 11am



Changed for you!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Want snacks
Have no snacks


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

NVP said:


> How do they seriously expect people to deal with that?



It is ridiculous.  I never used to do that in arrears thing with my staff - having suffered from it myself in the past.  I always used to ask for a sub before payday

Anyhow, sounds like the jobs a good un NVP, and loads of luck to you stells for getting sommat else fixed up.  

Oh - and good luck Ru!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh - and good luck Ru!



Cheers, that's appreciated.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It is ridiculous.  I never used to do that in arrears thing with my staff - having suffered from it myself in the past.  I always used to ask for a sub before payday
> 
> Anyhow, sounds like the jobs a good un NVP, and loads of luck to you stells for getting sommat else fixed up.
> 
> Oh - and good luck Ru!



Thanks 

Good luck Ru! Weird situ innit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Rent in advance, salary in arrears


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

When's your interview Rutituti? 

any news from ovaltina?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to eat my butties now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I want to eat my butties now



Film it


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

Same here... porridge didn't work today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> When's your interview Rutituti?



Interview next Wedsnesday afternoon. Meanwhile, I have to just sit here and do my job and pretend like it isn't happening...


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

Just ate 5 chocolate hob nobs, and drank a quarter of a cup of coffee using them 

Still in my mad stripey trousers and have pretty much cleared all of my work now. Which isnt good as I told my boss about the office shutting down when I was a bit mashed the other day, and he said 'you'll need to pick up your game' which isnt good. Or is good depending on  how much redundancy I'd get.........4 years service? 4 months pay isit?


----------



## cesare (Nov 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Just ate 5 chocolate hob nobs, and drank a quarter of a cup of coffee using them
> 
> Still in my mad stripey trousers and have pretty much cleared all of my work now. Which isnt good as I told my boss about the office shutting down when I was a bit mashed the other day, and he said 'you'll need to pick up your game' which isnt good. Or is good depending on  how much redundancy I'd get.........4 years service? 4 months pay isit?



Depends on their policy/your contract. Also your age. If you're under 41 the least they can give is 4 weeks capped at £380 pw


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> 'you'll need to pick up your game'



This bodes well does not young Yetmeister 

Did you have a game?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Film it



You're a sick weirdo bajjy 



BiddlyBee said:


> Same here... porridge didn't work today



I had cheapo ready brek and that didn't work either

Right fuck it, am gonna tuck in


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You're a sick weirdo bajjy



That is just my interwebx persona innit Sojjy! 
In real life people mistake me for a Mormon and everything.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 20, 2009)

Am hard at work, installing an evaluation copy of Windows 7 on my laptop...

Still no word from the job interview so I'm going to ring them later for some feedback. Ho hum. :|


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Am hard at work, installing an evaluation copy of Windows 7 on my laptop...
> 
> *Still no word from the job interview so I'm going to ring them later for some feedback.* Ho hum. :|



Good luck with that....If I don't get this job I am going to find it very hard not to throw a massive tantrum....

*imagines throwing herself on the floor of the office, screaming and kicking.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

My game is to flit and dash, to look busy to everyone for a small amount of time, giving the illusion that I am that busy I only have a small amount of time to give.

I could lift my game, in fact I am doing so, I'm kicking arse, but thats only serving to make myself more redundant......maybe I should chill my game, let the work build up so the filthy mothers need me more than ever 

I had my first day off sick this year on Monday would you believe it? My method was to snort a massive line of meph/coke, then immediately ring my boss and sound like I was dying of some sort of flu  worked, but I very nearly got sucked into some conversation which must be avoided at all costs when undertaking such a maneuver. So they cant make out I dont do any work or arent there enough. Its just that I'm too damn good. Thats it yes.

I want out of the stupid fucking place anyway.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers..... http://www.oxfam.org.uk/shop/second-hand-homeware-and-collectables/384780


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Good luck with that....If I don't get this job I am going to find it very hard not to throw a massive tantrum....
> 
> *imagines throwing herself on the floor of the office, screaming and kicking.



Thanks, and good luck with yours 

Will carry on applying for stuff next week but a few months temp work is looking more and more likely.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Thanks, and good luck with yours
> 
> Will carry on applying for stuff next week but a few months temp work is looking more and more likely.



Cheers! 

What kind of stuff you looking for?


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> What kind of stuff you looking for?



NHS press office / comms... there's always stuff going but people are always being seconded so you go to interviews and find out someone else has slotted into the job, and there are lots of places I won't go because I already know and dislike the people there... Something's bound to come along tho


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Just got a new client 

He is not distracting me from being hungry though


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In real life people mistake me for a Mormon and everything.



ooookaaayyy 


butties down at speed of light   might have an oatie now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> NHS press office / comms... there's always stuff going but people are always being seconded so you go to interviews and find out someone else has slotted into the job, and there are lots of places I won't go because I already know and dislike the people there... Something's bound to come along tho



Considered working for charities?

Some comms/PR stuff in London:

http://www.charityjob.co.uk/jobs/communications, pr/Greater+London


----------



## prunus (Nov 20, 2009)

Morning draggers.

Good news, everyone!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

prunus said:


> Morning draggers.
> 
> *Good news, everyone!*


 What news is that?


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Considered working for charities?
> 
> Some comms/PR stuff in London:
> 
> http://www.charityjob.co.uk/jobs/communications, pr/Greater+London



Thanks, will give it a look but it's a hard thing to get into - every ex-journo (and there are loads at the moment) wants to work for a charity, so the salaries are low and there's loads of competition. I might have to go for a job at Goldman Sachs or the prison service or something!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

What to have for lunch?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.charityjob.co.uk/jobs/communications, pr/Greater+London


 has a look.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> has a look.



Jobs for all....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

__~


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> __~



Smokes for all!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

12pm:

Lunch for all?


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Considered working for charities?
> 
> Some comms/PR stuff in London:
> 
> http://www.charityjob.co.uk/jobs/communications, pr/Greater+London



Actually there's a couple of promising leads on there -  thanks!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Actually there's a couple of promising leads on there -  thanks!



Yay!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Thinking about buying this property perhaps. Sounds like a 'fixer upper' with loads of 'potential' and I reckon a bit of DIY will make me a mint.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

Cheap at half the price


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> 12pm:
> 
> Lunch for all?



1pm lunch for me.... 

What to have, what to have, what to have????


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Cajun Soup and Pumpkin seed ryvita in Fitz.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Sorry this is my lunch break, maybe after?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't think what to have for lunch and you mock me with your own tasty lunch?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I can't think what to have for lunch and you mock me with your own tasty lunch?



It's tasty yet sad...I'm not really in a position to mock...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Sad? 

I have a voucher for a Big Mac and fries for £1.99, is it sadder than that?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2009)

I have worked really rather hard this morning....so I reckon that should allow me to be a lazy fucker this afternoon


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sad?
> 
> I have a voucher for a Big Mac and fries for £1.99, is it sadder than that?



Vouchers are not sad...Maccy D's is though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have worked really rather hard this morning....so I reckon that should allow me to be a lazy fucker this afternoon



You in Fitz today Queenie?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You in Fitz today Queenie?



Yup - I sure am  It's a bit damp at the moment.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay...paranoia ia setting in... 

4 members of the department have been really interested in how i'm feeling today...this is unusual...what do they know?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

20 minutes till lunch and still not a fucking clue what I want to eat!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2009)

prunus said:


> Morning draggers.
> 
> Good news, everyone!



And? And?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2009)

we are nearly there people, keep on fighting the good fight, it's only 4 hours to 5, bless you all


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we are nearly there people



Is this the Christmas meet you are talking about?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is this the Christmas meet you are talking about?



I mentioned it, made some suggestions, but have done nothing to arrange anything  we could piggyback onto the xmas offline, whenever that is


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## tar1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

Woo, my class got cancelled today.  No learning for me!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Woo, my class got cancelled today.  No learning for me!



You are not supposed to be happy about that!!!


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mwahahahahaha! 

(I'm not sure why i'm doing an evil laugh).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Mwahahahahaha!
> 
> (I'm not sure why i'm doing an evil laugh).



Mwahhhhhhhhahahahah 

My boss just left for the day...I'm alone in the office and feel wreckless!


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

Smash the place up!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Smash the place up!



LOL...I wasn't planning on wasting quite that much energy to be honest..


----------



## cesare (Nov 20, 2009)

Right the washing machine's stopped so I'm going to get ready to go and drop thses tickets off to Bee.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> LOL...I wasn't planning on wasting quite that much energy to be honest..



Just empty the bin over your bosses desk or something!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

Gah! Hungry, food in the pot in kitchen, just got back from pub but about to go on a 2 hour conf call! It was bad enough earlier when I was on a phone call and had to pretend I was looking at spreadsheets while I was actually taking a dump  why do I place beer over food eh?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Just empty the bin over your bosses desk or something!



The poor cleaner will only have to clean it up...don't really want to give her more to do...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

*pointlessly wonders what Badgers had for lunch


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2009)

one of them incredibly poncy burgers, I bet.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Big Macs = Poncy?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

No way. Badgers is a man of the earth, he would have gone to McDs and used that voucher then gone to the poncy burger place, ordered a pint and a poncy burger, swapped the burger for the big mac in his pocket and sent it back demanding to know what kind of sick joke this is. Then got his money back and eaten the poncy burger on a bench somewhere with a massive cloud of smug about him


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Have resorted to drinking still water in Fitz.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> No way. Badgers is a man of the earth, he would have gone to McDs and used that voucher then gone to the poncy burger place, ordered a pint and a poncy burger, swapped the burger for the big mac in his pocket and sent it back demanding to know what kind of sick joke this is. Then got his money back and eaten the poncy burger on a bench somewhere with a massive cloud of smug about him


Don't give him ideas 

I just wolfed a muffin  http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...yW2rbqtz7kU/s1600/image-upload-137-761815.jpg


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *pointlessly wonders what Badgers had for lunch



There is NOTHING pointless about my lunch 



DotCommunist said:


> one of them incredibly poncy burgers, I bet.



There is NOTHING poncy about burgers 



Rutita1 said:


> Big Macs = Poncy?



They had sold out


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I just wolfed a muffin  http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...yW2rbqtz7kU/s1600/image-upload-137-761815.jpg



Oh that looks nice...or should I say looked nice.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> No way. Badgers is a man of the earth, he would have gone to McDs and used that voucher then gone to the poncy burger place, ordered a pint and a poncy burger, swapped the burger for the big mac in his pocket and sent it back demanding to know what kind of sick joke this is. Then got his money back and eaten the poncy burger on a bench somewhere with a massive cloud of smug about him



Btw I do this. But I dont buy the burger from Mc'D's, I ring up beforehand and complain about the last burger I got free from there, which I got free by complaining about the last burger I got there.

And I sometimes when I get the poncy burger I then try and sell it to people about to walk into the poncy burger place.

Then spend all the money on ASDA value burgers and eat them all raw from the pack outside the store while crying and shitting myself OH WHY AM I TELLING YOU ALL THIS?!?!  

Fucking hell, I'm such a mess


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> There is NOTHING poncy about burgers



21 day old aged angus beef, homemade red onion garnish with a white bloomer. A ten quid burger. This is not just any burger, it is a poncy burger.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> A ten wuid burger



You measure your burgers in 'wuids' then fucktard?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh that looks nice...or should I say looked nice.


It was lovely... pecan, maple syrup and bran (I couldn't taste any bran ).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Nobody wants to know what I had


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nobody wants to know what I had



How many times does one need to ask?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2009)

I has an egg and cress sandwich in brown bread and some S&V chipsticks. Am now drinking Lucozade. Has clementine and nana for later


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

I have still had nothing. Might eat one of my less useful fingers while waiting to get off this damn call.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> How many times does one need to ask?



That is the right number of times... 

I went to Pizza Hut and had the buffet today. 

Arrived around 13:15 and was seated by a lovely young lady by the name of Sam. She sat me down and left me there for just long enough for me to give up, grab a buffet plate and get started on the spread. 

The pizza choice was fairly uninspiring but hot and filling. I started with two slices of pizza, spoon of hot pasta and a good mix of salad. Must say that since my time working in 'the hut' they have greatly improved the salad bar content. The only real mistake was overloading on salad items as this dented my ability to eat pizza but learned from plate number one. Went back three more times for pizza (two slices per plate naturally) and kept it light on the salad, never overstepping the mark. The Pepsi was £1.99 which seems pricey but you get unlimited refills (I did not) if you want. 

The only thing that sullied the whole meal was when seven slices in I stopped for a bathroom break only to return to an empty table. Some whippersnapper had taken my last slice of pizza, my Pepsi and chucked it. Interestingly they had also taken my bill and relaid the table so I did the decent thing.... Coat on and strolled out. Then I realised that my waitress would probably lose the money out of her wages so I mooched back in with my head held high and paid. 

6/10


----------



## cesare (Nov 20, 2009)

I had two slices of toast. I'm now on the bus to Bee. I hate posting from my mobile.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

oh, I'd forgotten about the tickets... feel bad you're having to come out in this rubbish weather now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Two hours of lé drag remaining people. 

I can't wait to see the back of this week and get the fuck out of the door home.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

I have done nothing today  I'm leaving at 4pm too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

I wantz to leave at 4pm now 
In fact I want to leave now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## cesare (Nov 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> oh, I'd forgotten about the tickets... feel bad you're having to come out in this rubbish weather now



No worries, the bus from my place goes virtually all the way there. Easy peasy. Back on the bus now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I wantz to leave at 4pm now
> In fact I want to leave now


i am leaving at 4pm. ray! my days don't drag no more, they work me like a slave


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

cesare said:


> Back on the bus now



What are you wearing?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What are you wearing?


----------



## cesare (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What are you wearing?



Black skirt and top, tan leather coat. Bad hair.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

cesare said:


> Black skirt and top, tan leather coat. Bad hair.



Go on...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What are you wearing?



This post was bought to you in association with Heavy Breathing ltd


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

cesare said:


> Black skirt and top, tan leather coat. Bad hair.



Not bad (apart from the hair) and keen to know skirt length ideally 


Cheers


----------



## cesare (Nov 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have done nothing today  I'm leaving at 4pm too



Blimey, I cut that a bit fine then


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

mmm nom scoffing cheesenonyon butties and cheesenonyon crisps 

fucking off at 5 to today


----------



## cesare (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not bad (apart from the hair) and keen to know skirt length ideally
> 
> 
> Cheers



Long skirt, black tights and black shoes. And a keraaazy bag for putting shopping in. And a black normalish bag.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

I never really got people who wanted to know what chicks were wearing over the phone, what are they gonna say thats gonna tickle your trumpet? Red stockings? OOOOOO my favourite! Are blokes really into womens clothes that much? I prefer none at all. Not that it makes any difference at all if they arent in the same room as you (or on the other side of some glass or being watched by your hidden camera or whatever). Whats it all about?

Btw I am wearing blue boxer shorts and navy socks for all you chicks that are into this shit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

cesare said:


> Long skirt, black tights and black shoes. And a keraaazy bag for putting shopping in. And a black normalish bag.





Just had some good news. 
Both our phones are now off contract so we are contract free. 
The mobile world is our oyster it seems.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

cesare said:


> Blimey, I cut that a bit fine then


 s'ok it's only 4ish I'm leaving. Still not got changed yet.



sojourner said:


> mmm nom scoffing cheesenonyon butties and cheesenonyon crisps
> 
> fucking off at 5 to today


Thought you had your butties already?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> mmm nom scoffing cheesenonyon butties and cheesenonyon crisps
> 
> fucking off at 5 to today



Making me hungry...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

The Friday treats are crap today...custard and chocolate dognuts = fail...I can't even bring myself to eat one.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Thought you had your butties already?



I did

They were lunch though, and this is me tea


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

It's 4 o'clock woman!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's 4 o'clock woman!



I know, but if I leave it any later, I'll get excited-belly syndrome and won't be able to eat.  Not a good idea slugging back tequila on an empty belly!

And, tbf, I ate my lunch at 11.15


----------



## zenie (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just had some good news.
> Both our phones are now off contract so we are contract free.
> The mobile world is our oyster it seems.


 

what you gonna get, what you gonna get, what you gonna get? 

Is it hometime yet?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Golden hour!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Golden hour!!!




the wonderful friday golden hour - I will be drinking booze very soon


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

Pip, Pip


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

zenie said:


> what you gonna get, what you gonna get, what you gonna get?



iPhones for both of us I think 

Waiting to see how the O2 business package looks. 
Want to get the two phones on one bill and might do a broadband + laptop bundle if feeling racy. 
Who can say


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

I might fuck off soon  

Boss man has gone home with the galloping gout 
We are all past pretending to work


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

4:23pm....


*drums fingers on desk..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2009)

Right - I am off to see what delights Victoria Station can offer. That should take about 5 minutes  Laters!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

I might head off at 10 to 5 instead of 5 to...no one bothers ringing ANYONE after 4 do they?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Bye winners


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I might head off at 10 to 5 instead of 5 to...no one bothers ringing ANYONE after 4 do they?



LOL Risky Soj!!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> LOL Risky Soj!!!



I know

I can't help it

I'm stupidly responsible in work.  Outside is another matter...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

4:36pm......


----------



## cesare (Nov 20, 2009)

Back home now so I've taken off my coat.

Got some shopping on the way home, so I now have coffee again. Went into the offy and the lad there was really dejected cos they're closing latest 16 December. It's happened to him twice in that shop now


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

Need a shit now 

Not shitting in work

Will wait to get home and have one with a ciggie


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

If i get 26 more posts today i'll have 6,666.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> If i get 26 more posts today i'll have 6,666.



Something to work towards....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Prep to leave has begun....


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

fuck it, shutting lappy down now, too excited about going out tonight and need to get doing stuff

tara all - see ya for the next main drag


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Posting out of the drag. Makes me feel like a bit of a fraud but rest assured my heart is still dragging along and will be back on Monday with bitterness and hostility once more. Could do with full on sloth tonight but no chance. Might get an hour to chill before the hike to Sheffield though. Might even treat myself to a cider if that is my wont. These are wacky times


----------



## cesare (Nov 20, 2009)

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2009)

almost out the door have a great weekend people


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 20, 2009)

Weekend is goooooooooooooooooo!


Enjoy.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> iPhones for both of us I think
> 
> Waiting to see how the O2 business package looks.
> Want to get the two phones on one bill and might do a broadband + laptop bundle if feeling racy.
> Who can say



Let me know. Iv'e just broken my phone totally by taking it apart while on a conf call and trying to fix its previously minor problem 

These conference calls are starting to cause me no end of bother 

I now need a new phone


----------



## cesare (Nov 20, 2009)

I now have a glass of wine. And I've just cut my fringe.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

> Yetman has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.



This is just to make him look popular. 
Probably PMs himself and stuff


----------



## Corax (Nov 20, 2009)

Today's been fucking stressful, as it's been spent in constant conflict with _eveeel_ boss.

However:

*FT: Rax 1, Eveel Boss 0*


Fuck you bitch.  You underestimated me, I pwned your ass.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This is just to make him look popular.
> Probably PMs himself and stuff



Its where I keep the scalps of those foolish enough to cross me, its getting a bit full, should have a clear out really


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

Darling, that salmon was sub_lime_. Now to commence the weekend. Have a good one you mofe's


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

into it
out


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 22, 2009)

No work tomorrow. Sober, might go to bed in a sec


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn this Monday in the eye to hell. 

Lovely weekend in Sheffield at little sisters wedding and got far too drunk causing too many 'scenes' along the way but all good. No violence which is unusual at our family parties but this may have been in part due to large number of large uniformed servicemen organising the affair. Should have booked today off too but failed, must drag on for another week of oiling the machine.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

morning all, into week 4 in the house, haven't been voted out yet


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Damn this Monday in the eye to hell.



Very nicely summed up Badgers..... Today I want to go back to bed...

Oh yeah, morning all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Yack

Nearly there, later than usual, do not care, it is all good!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

gonna drive in again today, once a week won't be too tiresome I reckon, and as I get weekly travel  cards, I delay the purchase by one day, due to get one this morning


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

Little did I know that today I would be envious of a car named Gunther.... funny old life...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Morning! I'm unemployed again! Going to sign on later


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> morning all, into week 4 in the house, haven't been voted out yet









 nice one.

I'm still a bit wet, my head hurts, and I wish I had more sleep this weekend  

Wet Monday.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

45 minutes gone and I have barely lifted a finger


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2009)

Morning all.  

After several spying incidents last week I've successfully relocated my monitor to a better position for 'more desk space'.  This is a good thing considering I can't be fucked to do any work this morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

Loads of Kate Moss references over the weekend... did I miss something?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

I swam to work...I wrung my clothes out when I arrived. That is all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

my room looks like a little laundry at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I swam to work...I wrung my clothes out when I arrived. That is all.



Are you typing in your undercrackers then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Loads of Kate Moss references over the weekend... did I miss something?



She said 'Nothing tastes so good as skinny feels' was her 'motto' last week in a wwd.com interview and the 'media' went loopy and naturally urbans did a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

I still would


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been cleaning this morning, so a different sort of wet. (((Hands)))


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm working from home today (admin rather than teaching because the building's closed for some strange reason), but I wish I weren't. Every 60 seconds there's a BANG from upstairs which makes everything in the room vibrate, sending a shudder through my whole body; it even made my phone fall off the mantelpiece. It's like Chinese water torture, or like being trapped inside a speaker at a Phillip Glass gig. I can't work out where the noise is coming from, and environmental health won't do anything because you can be as noisy as you like during the day. Might have to go to a cafe or something just to get away from it. 



5t3IIa said:


> Morning! I'm unemployed again! Going to sign on later



Damn shame. Ah well, at least you didn't have to go out early in the rain.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Is it nearly time to go home yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> She said 'Nothing tastes so good as skinny feels' was her 'motto' last week in a wwd.com interview and the 'media' went loopy and naturally urbans did a bit.


Cheers... I miss lots of stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

scifisam said:


> I'm working from home today (admin rather than teaching because the building's closed for some strange reason), but I wish I weren't. Every 60 seconds there's a BANG from upstairs which makes everything in the room vibrate, sending a shudder through my whole body; it even made my phone fall off the mantelpiece. It's like Chinese water torture, or like being trapped inside a speaker at a Phillip Glass gig. I can't work out where the noise is coming from, and environmental health won't do anything because you can be as noisy as you like during the day. Might have to go to a cafe or something just to get away from it.



You sure there's nothing they can do? That noise sounds mad and is knocking things off your shelves! Wtf is making it? 




scifisam said:


> Damn shame. Ah well, at least you didn't have to go out early in the rain.



Sun's out now. Might go and sign-on


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sun's out now. Might go and sign-on



Whereabouts do you go for signing on?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Whereabouts do you go for signing on?



Commercial Street - City JCP. I have already considered doing you afterwards  Was waiting until I'd woken up properly to arrange it.


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Commercial Street - City JCP. I have already considered doing you afterwards  Was waiting until I'd woken up properly to arrange it.





Edit: you sure that's not Commercial Road?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2009)

Nah. IME environmental health are a bit useless anyway when it comes to noise complaints. A club near us used to be really egregiously bad - huge booming bass at 3am, that sort of thing - but they said they couldn't send someone in because the last time they'd tried he'd got shot.  At least this isn't as bad as that.

And I get to watch the X-Files.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

scifisam said:


> And I get to watch the X-Files.



I wanna watch the X-Files


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Nah. IME environmental health are a bit useless anyway when it comes to noise complaints. A club near us used to be really egregiously bad - huge booming bass at 3am, that sort of thing - but they said they couldn't send someone in because the last time they'd tried he'd got shot.  At least this isn't as bad as that.



Shot!  

I've called Enviromental Health once, at 2am on a Sunday in Worthing, when the Spanish restaurant behind us started playing Livin' on a Prayer at 6bn db and the chap in a grey suit with his clipboard was enough to put them off, but I couldn't see him in Hackney trying the same trick


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Edit: you sure that's not Commercial Road?



No, I'm not sure  One of the two. I should know as I've been thrice in the last year


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No, I'm not sure  One of the two. I should know as I've been thrice in the last year



I want to know which one's nearest to me


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

oooh, ta for the tickets cesare... got myself a nice new scarf for a fiver, and the boy got some books and photo frames


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh, ta for the tickets cesare... got myself a nice new scarf for a fiver, and the boy got some books and photo frames



Oh, you went! Great isn't it? (If you have any money lol)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Are you typing in your undercrackers then?



No I am typing in the clothes that I put in my rucksack to change in to. Unfortunately they are damp as my rucksack got soaked too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> I want to know which one's nearest to me



I expect you can stick your postcode in a bit on here http://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/JCP/Aboutus/index.html

It's not very differently-abled friendly  I have got my specs on but it's still fucking tiny font


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I expect you can stick your postcode in a bit on here http://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/JCP/Aboutus/index.html
> 
> It's not very differently-abled friendly  I have got my specs on but it's still fucking tiny font



Ta, found it here: http://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/JCP/Aboutus/Ouroffices/Search/LocalOfficeSearch.aspx

Commercial *Road*


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2009)

@Badgers: it's the ep which tells us how the Lone Gunmen got together. 



5t3IIa said:


> I expect you can stick your postcode in a bit on here http://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/JCP/Aboutus/index.html
> 
> It's not very differently-abled friendly  I have got my specs on but it's still fucking tiny font



Ctrl+++


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

This thread is gonna keep me sane today. 
Am here in body but really not in mind yet. 

Only three people working today and everyone seems in a state of sloth


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Ctrl+++



Yeah, but still.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Ta, found it here: http://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/JCP/Aboutus/Ouroffices/Search/LocalOfficeSearch.aspx
> 
> Commercial *Road*



I can find it with my eyes closed, I don't need to know where it is


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can find it with my eyes closed, I don't need to know where it is



No, but I did


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah, but still.



Yeah. It is bad. A lot of people wouldn't even know to do that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> No, but I did



Sorry, yes, of course 

You going in today then?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Another __~ now to distract me from the shiteness of this Monday.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 23, 2009)

Horrible, just horrible today 

Going to sneak back into bed for a bit in 10 mins, this weather and coldness and everything is making my monday even worse than it already is.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Oh, you went! Great isn't it? (If you have any money lol)


There was a lot of overpriced tat too


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2009)

scifisam said:


> @Badgers: it's the ep which tells us how the Lone Gunmen got together.


Think I'll have to download some more X-Files tonight.  I started watching them all in order a while back, but only got a couple of series in.

Good day so far.  I think the MD has 'had a word' with annoying boss for interfering, I've managed to do minimal work and it's nearly time for an early lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

X-Files used to be on Virgin everyday, like only a month ago. Virgin+1 at 7pm was the perfect time to watch all of them, all the way through


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sorry, yes, of course
> 
> You going in today then?



I might try giving them a ring first to see if It's worth it.



BiddlyBee said:


> There was a lot of overpriced tat too



Oh, for sure  Xmas tree decs etc are amazingly expensive eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

wibbly wibbly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2009)

What's going on then? Didn't get in till after 11.00am and then the board was wibbling. What have I missed?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's going on then? Didn't get in till after 11.00am and then the board was wibbling. What have I missed?



Chat! http://chat.urban75.com/

Turn sound off cuz it goes blip! and bloop! a lot


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Chat! http://chat.urban75.com/
> 
> Turn sound off cuz it goes blip! and bloop! a lot



Just been  ....but some sodding work has arrived so am having to dip out for a bit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

My Padawan learner has left for a meeting. 
Boss Man popped in earlier but is off at 1pm to nurse his gout. 
Just me and corporate man left holding the fort.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Gout tho, that's dreaful.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

Chat is not good for secret work dragging....Don't get caught chatting at work on the week of your interview...that is all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Gout tho, that's dreaful.



Yep.... 

Decades of excessive red wine drinking catches up with you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Chat is not good for secret work dragging....Don't get caught chatting at work on the week of your interview...that is all.



Oh gutted - di you _actually  _ busted?! 



Badgers said:


> Yep....
> 
> Decades of excessive red wine drinking catches up with you



nasty business is nasty


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

Did not get busted am just fantasising about the many ways in which I can lose this job in the last few days...

Real:

This morning's effort was to tell my professor that my colleague susgested he make his own coffee, even though we were using his fresh stuff.i dropped this bomb in front of a student and colleagues who were having a meeting..He chuckled and I left the room think WTF..I am never that inappropriate and it seems like all of a sudden I have lost my tact control. 

I am obviously trying to sabotage myself..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Did not get busted am just fantasising about the many ways in which I can lose this job in the last few days...
> 
> Real:
> 
> ...



I get that a bit  It's like you are on a rollercoaster of uncertainty and some little switch goes *click* and you start being slightly mad then sitting there going " and I said that _beacuse_ " 

Weird situation


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

The whole thing has been a learning experience...I am using some of it for my PD journal for my counselling course. It has been hugely interesting and rich in terms of my reactions and what feelings/behaviour it is inspiring in me.


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2009)

So. This 'job that'll last until March', then.

It's over. Apparently they didn't have a budget to pay me with.  Well that's the official line. I think they just didn't like me.

Temping. Ffs.


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> So. This 'job that'll last until March', then.
> 
> It's over. Apparently they didn't have a budget to pay me with.  Well that's the official line. I think they just didn't like me.
> 
> Temping. Ffs.




Oh no


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> The whole thing has been a learning experience...I am using some of it for my PD journal for my counselling course. It has been hugely interesting and rich in terms of my reactions and what feelings/behaviour it is inspiring in me.



Nicely that it's been useful. This temping thing for the last year was killing me to start with but the ups and downs have been really helpful with me learning to keep 'on an even keel' in general. It's never been as bad as I assumed it would be so...it's OKish


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> So. This 'job that'll last until March', then.
> 
> It's over. Apparently they didn't have a budget to pay me with.  Well that's the official line. I think they just didn't like me.
> 
> Temping. Ffs.



Oh no!  Did they tell you that AT WORK this morning or what? Did you have to iron a shirt for no reason?

How shitty


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Temping. Ffs.



I am angry for you. 

(((NVP)))


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

Boo NVP... that's rubbish 

Hope something else comes up from the agency.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> So. This 'job that'll last until March', then.
> 
> It's over. Apparently they didn't have a budget to pay me with.  Well that's the official line. I think they just didn't like me.
> 
> Temping. Ffs.



Oh fucking marvellous!  The bunch of cunts!

Bloody hell mate


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2009)

Cheers. It's not the end of the world. They were a right pack of wankers in that office tbf. 

Go to see the dole tomorrow.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

Spicy soup in Fitz.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh, and cesare - that pressie still never turned up you know - no cards in the porch, fuck all


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Cheers. It's not the end of the world. They were a right pack of wankers in that office tbf.
> 
> Go to see the dole tomorrow.



Maybe for the best then

Obviously that's a fucking shite platitude but it's the best I can come up with at short notice


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Not so good NVP but good to get shot of wankers I suppose... 

Rain is teeming down here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Cheers. It's not the end of the world. They were a right pack of wankers in that office tbf.
> 
> Go to see the dole tomorrow.



I'm signing on today


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh, and cesare - that pressie still never turned up you know - no cards in the porch, fuck all



Bloody hell! I've kept the posting receipt I think, I'll check.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Bloody hell! I've kept the posting receipt I think, I'll check.



Probably been scoffed by the fucks at the sorting office


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Probably been scoffed by the fucks at the sorting office



My sorting office has the worst rep in the country apparently


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Probably been scoffed by the fucks at the sorting office



I have had a LOT of stuff go missing lately through the post. Some dodgy stuff  but also a few things ordered from actual shops. Really pisses me off


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

Spicy soup is finished in Fitz.


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Maybe for the best then
> 
> Obviously that's a fucking shite platitude but it's the best I can come up with at short notice



Thing is, I'm fairly certain they're lying about the budget thing but ironically their lie squares things with the DSS for me. This way I've just ended a temp contract. If they'd booted me off cos they thought I was shite I might've had problems signing on.

So I'm not that arsed. I've got a couple of hundred quid in the bank yet. I've bought me Xmas prezzies. Summat else'll come up. The girl at the agency's fucking livid, mind. She was most unprofessional in her description of them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Thing is, I'm fairly certain they're lying about the budget thing but ironically their lie squares things with the DSS for me. This way I've just ended a temp contract. If they'd booted me off cos they thought I was shite I might've had problems signing on.
> 
> So I'm not that arsed. I've got a couple of hundred quid in the bank yet. I've bought me Xmas prezzies. Summat else'll come up. The girl at the agency's fucking livid, mind. She was most unprofessional in her description of them.



Oh good  Best to have the agy on side.

You thought it was alright last week, didn't you, the gig? Were you just geeing yourself up with positive mental attitude or were they alright really?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> My sorting office has the worst rep in the country apparently



The knobheads at my sorting office are barely literate, and unintelligible.  

I reckon a lot of post went 'missing' in the recent strikes.  Ideal opportunity to steal shit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Spicy soup is finished in Fitz.


7 mins  good going.

I'm off for a wander in the rain.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

What is our motivation for the afternoon? 
What can I find to distract me, what can I do to make a difference today?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Thing is, I'm fairly certain they're lying about the budget thing but ironically their lie squares things with the DSS for me. This way I've just ended a temp contract. If they'd booted me off cos they thought I was shite I might've had problems signing on.
> 
> So I'm not that arsed. I've got a couple of hundred quid in the bank yet. I've bought me Xmas prezzies. Summat else'll come up. The girl at the agency's fucking livid, mind. She was most unprofessional in her description of them.



Oh well then - dunt sound too bad when you put it like that   You do have the eternal optimist streak in you though don't you?  Which is always a VERY GOOD THING


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh good  Best to have the agy on side.
> 
> You thought it was alright last week, didn't you, the gig? Were you just geeing yourself up with positive mental attitude or were they alright really?



First day went well, second not so good, third a non-event. It's all a bit weird tbh but I'm not losing any sleep over it. Bollocks to em.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What is our motivation for the afternoon?
> What can I find to distract me, what can I do to make a difference today?



You're asking...._us_?

Har!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Wifey looking like a fox at the wedding on Saturday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wifey looking like a fox at the wedding on Saturday



Oh boy 

Shame those other people are in it. Grey and green and black and red


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wifey looking like a fox at the wedding on Saturday



Nice...


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wifey looking like a fox at the wedding on Saturday



<wolf-whistles>


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Nice...



Scrubbed up well eh? 

Was a corker of a wedding but paying for it today in tiredness


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wifey looking like a fox at the wedding on Saturday



ooo 

Soj, yeah my sorting office is always unreliable, but right now it's proper pants.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Scrubbed up well eh?
> 
> Was a corker of a wedding but paying for it today in tiredness



I absolutely adore her tights...nearly did the red and black thing for a wedding recently (opted for Black and green though) Your wife has inspired me to do so at the next one.


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

Defrosting a lunch-sized portion of veg curry and rice.

I dressed in red and black for the anarchist bookfair once.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Little did I know that today I would be envious of a car named Gunther.... funny old life...



plus there was hollywood parking today, right outside the office



NVP said:


> So. This 'job that'll last until March', then.
> 
> It's over. Apparently they didn't have a budget to pay me with.  Well that's the official line. I think they just didn't like me.
> 
> Temping. Ffs.



<shakes fist> 



Badgers said:


> Wifey looking like a fox at the wedding on Saturday



yum yum


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

On the stroke of 1pm the rain has abated and time to take a stroll to the shops


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

i had a strange curry sandwich from the shop next door, I hope it wasn't a mistake


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i had a strange curry sandwich from the shop next door, I hope it wasn't a mistake



Sounds like it might have been


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



That looks nice. And a good apple to cheese ratio


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That looks nice. And a good apple to cheese ratio



Braeburn versus Granny Smith in a nom to the death with Canadian mature cheddar


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2009)

Mmmm. I've had a bit of a fad for cheese and apples (pink lady ones - even my apples are lesbian) lately too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wifey looking like a fox at the wedding on Saturday


She looks gorgeous! I'm going for red and black for a wedding this weekend... will be black tights and red shoes though 

Love her hat!


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm now reading 170 changes to Employment Law this year in a vague hope to summarise it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That looks nice. And a good apple to cheese ratio


Needs more cheese


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Fun in the soopermarket but have lunch stocks now. 

Digging in for what is going to be an epic drag I think, the eyelids are heavy and the office is dead quiet now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Needs more cheese



It's pretty strong cheese. Gum-tinglingly strong


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Gonna leave early today  

Have a real urge to watch some Bill Bailey later but lent our DVDs to someone. 
No doubt something else will come to mind.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2009)

Oooh a load of leaves has just blown past the window and it was all pretty . Though I am a little worried by the TV aerial across the street which is really waving about in the wind!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Black Books?

God, it's windy out there :brrr:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

It is a bit breezy today. 
Reminds me of our lord.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's pretty strong cheese. Gum-tinglingly strong


The way cheddar should be 



Badgers said:


> Gonna leave early today
> 
> Have a real urge to watch some Bill Bailey later but lent our DVDs to someone.
> No doubt something else will come to mind.


I want to leave early too, but leaving early tomorrow  not sure anyone would notice.


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Black Books?
> 
> God, it's windy out there :brrr:



I luvvers Black Books. Except for that one where Bernard's pairing socks instead of his tax return. Bit too close for comfort. Well most of Bernard's behaviour's a bit too close for comfort really.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> I luvvers Black Books. Except for that one where Bernard's pairing socks instead of his tax return. Bit too close for comfort. Well most of Bernard's behaviour's a bit too close for comfort really.





I had never watched it then had a box set marathon and god, it's relentlessly funny and mad  I almost wet myself at "Would any. Of you cunts. Like to dance?" outside the pub


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Black Books is excellent isn't it? 



> Im eating scrambled eggs with a comb from a shoe


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Black Books is excellent isn't it?





I was always waiting for him to end up mellower throughout the series but he didn't really. Well, maybe a bit but it was still good


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had never watched it then had a box set marathon and god, it's relentlessly funny and mad  I almost wet myself at "Would any. Of you cunts. Like to dance?" outside the pub



I'd never seen it until button gave me the boxed set. He even knew I'd get jittery watching that tax return one.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I had never watched it then had a box set marathon and god, it's relentlessly funny and mad  I almost wet myself at "Would any. Of you *cunts*. Like to dance?" outside the pub



It's bitches, actually 


I just got given a bottle of Chilean red wine from the music anorak tenants, for all my help and for burning them a few cds last week


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2009)

I think my favourite might be the ep where Bernard's locked out of the shop and has to get a job in a burger bar just to get out of the rain.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I just got given a bottle of Chilean red wine from the music anorak tenants, for all my help and for burning them a few cds last week


Nice 

How was the gig soj? Forgot to ask!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

'Bitches'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Shoes are off 
Need pillow soon


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How was the gig soj? Forgot to ask!



Well, it was a leetle bit less energetic than usual ON the stage,  but not off, as the crowd were well on form, and it had sold out, which is a first for a Manc A3 gig.

There was a big Devlin-shaped hole I'm afraid.  New girly is okay, but the band dynamics need to settle down a bit I think.  Loads of songs from the new album.  Larry hatless again!  Spirit almost fucked his keyboard - one of the legs buckled or something and there was a moment or 10 while he uselessly tried to fix it 

I still managed to finish the gig absolutely fucking drenched in sweat though, and had to dry my hair under the bog toilets before we went anywhere else


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> plus there was hollywood parking today, right outside the office


I have that everyday actually Marty...in fact my entrance into work today was very hollywood too....have you seen 'Waterworld'?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

3pm window approaching and fatigue is horrid today


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well, it was a leetle bit less energetic than usual ON the stage,  but not off, as the crowd were well on form, and it had sold out, which is a first for a Manc A3 gig.
> 
> There was a big Devlin-shaped hole I'm afraid.  New girly is okay, but the band dynamics need to settle down a bit I think.  Loads of songs from the new album.  Larry hatless again!  Spirit almost fucked his keyboard - one of the legs buckled or something and there was a moment or 10 while he uselessly tried to fix it
> 
> I still managed to finish the gig absolutely fucking drenched in sweat though, and had to dry my hair under the bog toilets before we went anywhere else


Sounds like it was better than their forum gig, bit more energy in the crowd  

He needs his hat back though eh?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

2:45pm in fitz...


*sighs*


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sounds like it was better than their forum gig, bit more energy in the crowd
> 
> *He needs his hat back though eh*?



Yeh - he's starting to look like a responsible father 

Oh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

Drag thread is dragging....


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

Actually. those 170 changes got back to 2007 so it wasn't all bad. Reading the actual legislation now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Actually. those 170 changes got back to 2007 so it wasn't all bad. Reading the actual legislation now



How is the characterisation?


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How is the characterisation?



My summary you mean? Haven't started it yet


----------



## Yetman (Nov 23, 2009)

Snuck an hours kip in at lunch, now eating tomato soup and drinking red wine whilst eyeing up chocolate in the cupboard. Much better 

Email is filling up with bastards asking for shit but I dont care right now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

I want to sleep too. 
Have to run an errand after work though. 
Bed by 9pm if all goes to plan and the air raid siren stays quiet.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 23, 2009)

Tomato and red wine soup? Goer do you reckon? Worth the risk of runing it?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Do it
Do it
Do it
Do it
Do it
Do it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2009)

Are you bobbing for tomatos in Vino Collapso again Yetman?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

Where is the drag today.... ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

What do you mean? This day has been torture...... tooooooo looooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

I am off at 16:30 today


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone on LinkedIn btw?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am off at 16:30 today


 only 15mins to go.

I might sneak out at 4.45pm, working til 7pm on Wednesday, so only seems fair.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Sounds like it might have been



my fears were groundless - I am still 100%


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Anyone on LinkedIn btw?



Yup


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Anyone on LinkedIn btw?



I am, no idea why, don't use it at all to look for gigs or anything


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my fears were groundless - I am still 100%



For the moment - the curry clock is ticking marty


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I have that everyday actually Marty...in fact my entrance into work today was very hollywood too....have you seen 'Waterworld'?



when I get here, it feels a bit like mad max tbf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Just made a new claim over the fone *warm ear*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just made a new claim over the fone *warm ear*



<waves goodbye to hard earned taxes >


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> <waves goodbye to hard earned taxes >



Pah! I have, apparently, not paid enough NI contributions so not eligible for JSA until March 2010 but I will have that HB and CT ben please! *yoink*


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yup




I've just found soj (I think, lol) and sent her an invite. Dunno how to find you though.

Button got a new job from there.


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just made a new claim over the fone *warm ear*



Is that easy?


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I am, no idea why, don't use it at all to look for gigs or anything



You should do!

I've already got you as a connection I think


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2009)

Bye bye winners


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> You should do!
> 
> I've already got you as a connection I think



i'll see how this gig works out, don't want to be going for jobs at the moment, just got my foot in the door here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Is that easy?



Yes. It just takes 45 mins 

They ask all sorts about your status, money, jobs. Your home if you want Housing and Council Tax benefit etc.

You'll be more complicated because you're self-employed, I assume, but I wouldn't know how specifically. 

This is the form that one used to pop in to collect and make an appointment then fill in and take back. It's a LOT easier doing it over the fone, well - for me as I'm quite simple


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'll see how this gig works out, don't want to be going for jobs at the moment, just got my foot in the door here



That's what button originally said too


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes. It just takes 45 mins
> 
> They ask all sorts about your status, money, jobs. Your home if you want Housing and Council Tax benefit etc.
> 
> ...



Cheers!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> That's what button originally said too



I'll look into it


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2009)

Did mine earlier too Stella. About 20 mins this end and an appointment to see an advisor for tomorrow. Quite surprised - normally takes ages for this sort of thing to get sorted. Hopefully the dosh might start coming in fairly quick, too.


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'll look into it



The agencies seem to do a lot of recruiting on there, tis worth building up your connections even if you ain't actively looking.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Cheers!





NVP said:


> Did mine earlier too Stella. About 20 mins this end and an appointment to see an advisor for tomorrow. Quite surprised - normally takes ages for this sort of thing to get sorted. Hopefully the dosh might start coming in fairly quick, too.



Actually, the computer was playing up so it prob shouldn't have taken that long


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pah! I have, apparently, not paid enough NI contributions so not eligible for JSA until March 2010 but I will have that HB and CT ben please! *yoink*



Can't you get any form of JSA at all? I've only been unemployed when I've been a single parent, and we're treated differently. Bear in mind that you have NOT actually applied for HB and CTB though - you still need to get the forms and fill them in and include copies of your passport, your tenancy agreement and your complete genetic code.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Anyone on LinkedIn btw?



ah - that answers the pm I just sent you


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> ah - that answers the pm I just sent you



Yep


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> I've just found soj (I think, lol) and sent her an invite. Dunno how to find you though.
> 
> Button got a new job from there.



fucks sake sojourner, READ THE FUCKING THREAD!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fucks sake sojourner, READ THE FUCKING THREAD!!


yeh  read the fucking thread


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh  read the fucking thread



I am such a dickhead


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am such a dickhead


we find ourselves in agreement


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Can't you get any form of JSA at all? I've only been unemployed when I've been a single parent, and we're treated differently. Bear in mind that you have NOT actually applied for HB and CTB though - you still need to get the forms and fill them in and include copies of your passport, your tenancy agreement and your complete genetic code.



Yeah, I thought the same. Income based I think it is. This is based on income and savings. I don't think they can refuse JSA unless you have over the threshold in savings etc.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> we find ourselves in agreement



Well, I don't think that happens very often for either of us


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well, I don't think that happens very often for either of us


we should celebrate it when we find common ground


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

The infamous drag ends in 5 minutes...Not working again until Wednesday...I negiotated this arrangement as they wanted to interview me on Wednesday which is normally my day off....I think I did the right thing, sod coming all the way up here on my day off.  Weirdness.


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2009)

I've got a board message warning me about my box being nearly full, is that new?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Can't you get any form of JSA at all? I've only been unemployed when I've been a single parent, and we're treated differently. Bear in mind that you have NOT actually applied for HB and CTB though - you still need to get the forms and fill them in and include copies of your passport, your tenancy agreement and your complete genetic code.



No forms anymore  I will apply for HB and CT when I go in for my appointment tomorrow, with all my ID and paperwork etc, and the DWP Operative will ask me more questions and do the form for me 

I did all this 3.5 months ago - I have up to date information iyswim 

edit: I shall certainly ask about other bens I am entitled to. I didn't bother last time as I had a job by the time the letter came through


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No forms anymore  I will apply for HB and CT when I go in for my appointment tomorrow, with all my ID and paperwork etc, and the DWP Operative will ask me more questions and do the form for me
> 
> I did all this 3.5 months ago - I have up to date information iyswim


shouldn't you start a new thread then - something along the line of drag vi: the dole?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> shouldn't you start a new thread then - something along the line of drag vi: the dole?



Literary advice from you? No ta, I'm fine.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No forms anymore  I will apply for HB and CT when I go in for my appointment tomorrow, with all my ID and paperwork etc, and the DWP Operative will ask me more questions and do the form for me
> 
> I did all this 3.5 months ago - I have up to date information iyswim
> 
> edit: I shall certainly ask about other bens I am entitled to. I didn't bother last time as I had a job by the time the letter came through



Interesting. They made me fill in forms the last time I signed on and then rejected my claim. I've been trying to get it again since then and they want forms.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Interesting. They made me fill in forms the last time I signed on and then rejected my claim. I've been trying to get it again since then and they want forms.



Hmmm. Forms made of _paper_? I suppose it's 'just' the New Claim Form that is now on the telehone and paperless. 

They asked twice if I was incapacitated so perhaps they would have said "Go and get form 27JDKB for that" if I'd said yes.

I'm easy for them, with no dependents/illnesses :shrug:


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

drove back, door to door, 30 mins  thanks to back street knowledge


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

That's quite enough of your showing off for one day m'lad...quite enough.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> That's quite enough of your showing off for one day m'lad...quite enough.



I'm only driving in once a week, as an experiment like, be back on the commuter drag tomorrow


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm only driving in once a week, as an experiment like, be back on the commuter drag tomorrow



Platitudes.....empty excuses of those who didn't half drown on the cicle in to work today.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Platitudes.....empty excuses of those who didn't half drown on the cicle in to work today.



well I never cycle, I usualy get a train, a tube and a bus


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> well I never cycle, I usualy get a train, a tube and a bus



I just don't feel you feel guilty enough Marty...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Ouch
Up nearly an hour later than usual 
Not going to arrive till 09:30 it seems but the world can wait today


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

I got seven hours uninterrupted sleep last night 

So how come I'm tired this morning?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2009)

just woke up, think I'll get the bus in, in about 20 mins


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been up all night drinking and reading. Now I am going to watch the latest episode of heroes then curl up in the dogs bed with him for a nice sleep. Unemployment has SOME advantages


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> So how come I'm tired this morning?



Sleep jogging again?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2009)

time for a cuppa


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Still in dressing gown
Still feeling in 'morning shock' at the moment
Still planning to be up and at them in half an hour


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2009)

haven't quite left yet


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sleep jogging again?



That's what it feels like 

Did you get my invite?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> That's what it feels like
> 
> Did you get my invite?



Yep, we are linked and stuff


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yep, we are linked and stuff



wooooo


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

The corporate world is trembling now!!!!

The draggers uniting could spell the end for the fat cats reign of greed.
Soon all the workers will be lazy and disillusioned and this thread will flourish.


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The corporate world is trembling now!!!!
> 
> The draggers uniting could spell the end for the fat cats reign of greed.
> Soon all the workers will be lazy and disillusioned and this thread will flourish.






Insurrection !


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> Insurrection !



You knows it sister!! 

On that note I am out the door for a day of commerce and win. See you happy winners in the melee of the Loseday drag for discussions of lunch and other fancies.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2009)

Ao I'm the only one _at_ work? 

Lazy bastards


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ao I'm the only one _at_ work?
> 
> Lazy bastards



I've been at work since I woke up at 6.30 :smug:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

Not at work...will study in the library today though....just need a bucket of coffee to wake up first.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

Not at work. No work. Got JCP+ appointment at 3.15pm and _might go to Wapping afterwards_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

First coffee in Hackney has had some effect....Great things are expected from the next.


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not at work. No work. Got JCP+ appointment at 3.15pm and _might go to Wapping afterwards_



A nice walk if the weather holds up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> A nice walk if the weather holds up



26 mins on 100 or 27 mins walking 

Shall I? 4 - 4.30 - 5 - 5.30?


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 26 mins on 100 or 27 mins walking
> 
> Shall I? 4 - 4.30 - 5 - 5.30?



Normally quicker than that on 100, depends on traffic innit. Yep, go for it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning all.

Not much work on today, but we have a few reps visiting.  Need to prepare for one of them though, he's a nice bloke but he's a bit overly sincere and says mate a lot


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2009)

It's not even 10am and the drag has started well and proper 

I am going to leave before 4 today though... so just over 6 hours to go


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> Normally quicker than that on 100, depends on traffic innit. Yep, go for it.



Yeah, that is timings now which is still rush hour innit. It does look like a reasonable walk tbh but.........nah 

Ra, exciting. Visiting  Shall I bring wine?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's not even 10am and the drag has started well and proper
> 
> I am going to leave before 4 today though... so just over 6 hours to go



Leaving early two days in a row....


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah, that is timings now which is still rush hour innit. It does look like a reasonable walk tbh but.........nah
> 
> Ra, exciting. Visiting  Shall I bring wine?



Wine'd be good  I'll do foodz, got veggies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> Wine'd be good  I'll do foodz, got veggies



*stretches*

Aaaaah my day is planned


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *stretches*
> 
> Aaaaah my day is planned



Sorted


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Leaving early two days in a row....


I only left 15 mins early yesterday. Been in at 8am or earlier, last week and this week and working late on Wednesday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I only left 15 mins early yesterday. Been in at 8am or earlier, last week and this week and working late on Wednesday



Ah I see... In at 8am? Was that really necessary? Early start is too early!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2009)

Tis necessary if I want to leave early, and am down on my hours from last month


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Tis necessary if I want to leave early, and am down on my hours from last month



Ah i see.  That sucks quite frankly...I love to skim a few hours here and there...makes the drag a bit more bearable. Is anyone keeping tabs on your hours?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

Flexi-time sounds good, in general. Some weeks it's easy to be inspired and leap out of bed etc then the next week can be out all night and in late. Is good.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Ah i see.  That sucks quite frankly...I love to skim a few hours here and there...makes the drag a bit more bearable. Is anyone keeping tabs on your hours?


That'd be our ancient clocking in and out machine, even have to clock out to go for a cig  I'm smoking a lot less!



5t3IIa said:


> Flexi-time sounds good, in general. Some weeks it's easy to be inspired and leap out of bed etc then the next week can be out all night and in late. Is good.


Sounds good in theory, but sometimes isn't quite as flexible as that, but is good when you've got endless docs and hospital appointments.


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Flexi-time sounds good, in general. Some weeks it's easy to be inspired and leap out of bed etc then the next week can be out all night and in late. Is good.



One of my clients has core hours and flexi hours at the start/end. Seems to work quite well. Also means that the office is manned for far longer cos folks seem to naturally fall into early or late types.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That'd be our ancient clocking in and out machine, even have to clock out to go for a cig  I'm smoking a lot less!




WOW! Just reading the words _clocking in machine_ made me imagine you in some dusty, noisy factory somewhere in the past...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

@bee

Or want to go out on the slosh

You on FB? I is tryng to chat...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Mad journey in today. 
Hopped on a bus to Vauxhall at 09:00 and the traffic was awful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Mad journey in today.
> Hopped on a bus to Vauxhall at 09:00 and the traffic was awful.


haha


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, but sounds down, so no pinging!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> WOW! Just reading the words _clocking in machine_ made me imagine you in some dusty, noisy factory somewhere in the past...


Not far off


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Mad journey in today.
> Hopped on a bus to Vauxhall at 09:00 and the traffic was awful.



You take the bus?  Gutted. I imagined you had a magic carpet.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 24, 2009)

I started today being told that I am white therefore I must speak French. It's true that I did start a beginners' French course two months ago, but it's purely guesswork on my part when I say that the builder seems to be saying that the building must be closed (again) due to 'ridiculousness.' 



BiddlyBee said:


> That'd be our ancient clocking in and out machine, even have to clock out to go for a cig  I'm smoking a lot less!
> 
> Sounds good in theory, but sometimes isn't quite as flexible as that, but is good when you've got endless docs and hospital appointments.



My GF had official flexitime at one prior job and found it really useful for when she had a hangover. She'd start and finish work an hour/hour and a half later rather than taking a whole day off. Don't think she had a clocking in system, though - that sounds a bit 1978 Coronation St factory.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



Your kind words keep me strong in these bleak times



Rutita1 said:


> You take the bus?  Gutted. I imagined you had a magic carpet.



Walk, bus, walk, bus, train, walk is me some mornings
Walk, bus, waaaaaalk, train, walk is me other mornings
Switch on PC in dressing gown is me on occasional mornings

A carpet rarely features sadly but I do have a magic poncho


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Clocking machines seem to have largely been replaced with swipe cards nowadays. Mind you, it was only 10 years ago when I was working at a place that had a factory within it, and the clocking system was going strong (and payroll physically sorted out the wages from the clock cards).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Is today the day I join FB?


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is today the day I join FB?



Don't do it 



Try Plaxo instead


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is today the day I join FB?



Yes!

I worked in a warehouse down South and had to clock in


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is today the day I join FB?



Check out Mafia Wars, complete waste of your time


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

http://jobs.uel.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=128S2009


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2009)

My front tooth crown has come loose - every time I sneeze it falls out. And I sneeze a lot. I am a freak


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> http://jobs.uel.ac.uk/Vacancy.aspx?ref=128S2009



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9986939&postcount=177


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My front tooth crown has come loose - every time I sneeze it falls out. And I sneeze a lot. I am a freak



Don't Boots do that dental cement for temporary crown fixings? (Or have I just made that up?)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9986939&postcount=177



As I didn't write the JD or post the ad I couldn't possibly say. Just thought someone might be interested.


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> As I didn't write the JD or post the ad I couldn't possibly say. Just thought someone might be interested.




You'd think they'd know better though eh.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> You'd think they'd know better though eh.



Like I said, I didn't write the JD, just came across the job. 

Maybe you'd prefer it if I didn't share job opportunities?


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Like I said, I didn't write the JD, just came across the job.
> 
> Maybe you'd prefer it if I didn't share job opportunities?



Not at all. It was just an observation, my field as it were. I'd equally comment if the ad had been indirectly racist or sexist. Nowt to do with you personally.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> Don't Boots do that dental cement for temporary crown fixings? (Or have I just made that up?)



Have managed to get an appointment for tomorrow morning - NHS but may still cost their top rate of £198.00


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> Not at all. It was just an observation, my field as it were. I'd equally comment if the ad had been indirectly racist or sexist. Nowt to do with you personally.



It's quite common that Unis ask for up to A-level or equivalent qualifications...I always thought it had something to do with the way jobs are pay scaled. Also, it could be about the context and wanting people to have a certain level of education to 'fit' into the environment in terms of workplace and colleagues etc.

As far as the _degree desirable_ thing goes...I know that is not necessarily held in these situations...In fact, from my experience at UEL and UCL lots of the admin staff are older people with lots of experience but not higher education qualifications.


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have managed to get an appointment for tomorrow morning - NHS but may still cost their top rate of £198.00



Argh, that's pricey innit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> Argh, that's pricey innit?



Yup - but that is the going rate for a new crown on the NHS. Am hoping that they may be able to re-glue my existing one in which may save a bit of money but as it is going on for 20 years old now I fear I'll need a new one


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> It's quite common that Unis ask for up to A-level or equivalent qualifications...I always thought it had something to do with the way jobs are pay scaled. Also, it could be about the context and wanting people to have a certain level of education to 'fit' into the environment in terms of workplace and colleagues etc.
> 
> As far as the _degree desirable_ thing goes...I know that is not necessarily held in these situations...In fact, from my experience at UEL and UCL lots of the admin staff are older people with lots of experience but not higher education qualifications.




Interestingly (well, for me, lol): 





> The effect of the Race Relations Act 1976 (Amendment) Regulations 2008 is to put it beyond doubt that indirect discrimination on racial grounds covers a "deterred applicant". This means that a person who is put off applying for a job for which they are otherwise qualified because of an implication that they will be discriminated against should they attempt to do so is protected as much as a person who actually applies for the job or service and is then discriminated against.



Won't be long before sex and age follow, I'm guessing.


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - but that is the going rate for a new crown on the NHS. Am hoping that they may be able to re-glue my existing one in which may save a bit of money but as it is going on for 20 years old now I fear I'll need a new one



It's lasted quite well, 20 years? I seem to remember my dentist telling me that the average length of time was about 10. Always happens at the worst possible moment doesn't it ... hope they can do the reglueing thing for you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

2 different robo-calls on my home phone number in the last 10 minutes...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning motherfuckers

How can it be quarter to 11 and I've still done nothing of substance?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Morning motherfuckers
> 
> How can it be quarter to 11 and I've still done nothing of substance?



Are you at work at least? 

Substance: You made it out of bed, got dressed and made it to work. You are also therefore now at work. All substantial actions.


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

I just resigned!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I just resigned!





I that a good thing?


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I just resigned!



Is that a surprised  or a I did it!  ?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you at work at least?
> 
> Substance: You made it out of bed, got dressed and made it to work. You are also therefore now at work. All substantial actions.



I always get to work a good 10 mins early, unlike you lot 

I have managed to make an appt for Virgin to check my phone line, opened the post, sent some linkedin messages, and tried to avoid the Eon guy taking a meter reading...


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got another job lined up so it's a good thing. But I've been utterly petrified of doing it!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I just resigned!



Gosh

Do you have anything lined up?

Is it a tantrum, or wha?  


e2a - aha - you posted same time


----------



## Yetman (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got 3 weeks holiday to take before xmas and nobody has any experience of doing my job 

Might try and train the fuckmonkey who sleeps at his desk at lunch to do it. Bound to fail but at least it'll be off my shoulders for a couple of weeks. Arse.


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I've got another job lined up so it's a good thing. But I've been utterly petrified of doing it!



You've done it now though  Was their reaction ok?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

Whenever I've resigned I've written a two sentence letter and left it on managers desk.


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> You've done it now though  Was their reaction ok?



I couldn't tell if my manager was angry, disappointed or no plussed. Asked if he could me talk me into it and I said no, it's too late. 

I made sure I signed my new contract beforehand. Otherwise, I would not have had the courage to do it!


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I couldn't tell if my manager was angry, disappointed or no plussed. Asked if he could me talk me into it and I said no, it's too late.
> 
> I made sure I signed my new contract beforehand. Otherwise, I would not have had the courage to do it!



At least he asked, rather than snatching your resignation and walking it to payroll to process it before you changed your mind 

edit: Ooops congratulations and good luck


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I couldn't tell if my manager was angry, disappointed or no plussed. Asked if he could me talk me into it and I said no, it's too late.
> 
> I made sure I signed my new contract beforehand. Otherwise, I would not have had the courage to do it!



Well done 

And good luck with the new job, when do you start it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice one rennie!! 


In other news...

I have had two robo calls in the last 20 minutes...first one about debt management, the second about fraud...I then get up and get dressed, pass the front door and notice the crime and anti-social behaviour leaflets in the letter box. Where's the GOOD NEWS eh?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I just resigned!



Liberated?


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Gawd I've just had an email "NLP in 2 Days"


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Liberated?



Mixed feelings. I feel awful. Mishuided loyalty and all that. But very excited to be  doing something new.

Not sure when I start. I have a 3 months non-compete clause in my contract so probably March!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> Gawd I've just had an email "NLP in 2 Days"



Ninja mind? 

Meeting over here now and nothing said that could not have just been read off my wizard spreadsheet. Off for a post meeting __~ now


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> Mixed feelings. I feel awful. Mishuided loyalty and all that. But very excited to be  doing something new.
> 
> Not sure when I start. I have a 3 months non-compete clause in my contract so probably March!



Depends how the clause is drafted ... sometimes they can be quite easy to get out of.


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> Depends how the clause is drafted ... sometimes they can be quite easy to get out of.



not if they place an injunction?


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ninja mind?
> 
> Meeting over here now and nothing said that could not have just been read off my wizard spreadsheet. Off for a post meeting __~ now



I'm highly suspicious of NLP anyway, even more when it's promised in two days 


Need coffee.


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> not if they place an injunction?



Injunction's are expensive innit. Unlikely they'd go down that route if the clause is get-out- of -able. Want me to have a look?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

OK! Right guys listen, no listen!

What I'm going to do now, right, is get off my arse and turn all the radios on in the house (stuff about Berlin Wall on r4) and potter about washing up and doing the litter tray and sorting out house before I go outside!

Yes!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Spoke to wanker on phone
Explained politely how he was in the wrong
Accepted apology graciously and laughed sincerely with him 
Now onto the next funny adventure in the corporate world


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll be in the library studying by 12pm. FACT!


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> Injunction's are expensive innit. Unlikely they'd go down that route if the clause is get-out- of -able. Want me to have a look?



I will need to dig out my contract first. But yes, thank you for the offer!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Afternoon meeting cancelled  
Sarnie time soon


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I will need to dig out my contract first. But yes, thank you for the offer!



No worries. I'll PM you my email addy, then you can scan and email it to me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice one rennie 

I have been doing work  must go and do a bit more.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have been doing work  must go and do a bit more.



WTF?


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> No worries. I'll PM you my email addy, then you can scan and email it to me.



ta.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> WTF?


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2009)

My crown has just fallen out again...maybe I should just take it out and go with the gap!!


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

They want me to work my notice. Bugger.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My crown has just fallen out again...maybe I should just take it out and go with the gap!!



Damn



rennie said:


> They want me to work my notice. Bugger.



Drat


----------



## scifisam (Nov 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My crown has just fallen out again...maybe I should just take it out and go with the gap!!



Post-username combo win 



rennie said:


> They want me to work my notice. Bugger.



Arses. Is that not the norm in your field then?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Writing invoices is nice. 

In other news I fancy a pint for lunch
Not the usual three pints and sleepy afternoon 
Just one pint of the old black stuff and a couple of smokes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

Washed up
Done litter
Wiped surfaces and fridge

Now making a mess making lunch


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Too much coffee *twitch*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

I wanna __~


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Found this in my drawer just now


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2009)

Stuffed

Is not stopping me from forcing down a few Oaties though

Am leaving it a while before replying to wind-up knobhead sales lead who's changed his fucking mind more times than I've changed me knickers in the last year   Oh fuck off then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Stop me from ordering this please


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2009)

Depends

Is it a crissie pressie for yourself?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Is it a crissie pressie for yourself?



Yes it is 

Part of me is telling me it will make Christmas more special and I will take more photos and share them with people and all sorts of things. Part of me is also saying that there are other things I should sort out and a cheap/cheerful camera will suffice.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yes it is
> 
> Part of me is telling me it will make Christmas more special and I will take more photos and share them with people and all sorts of things. Part of me is also saying that there are other things I should sort out and a cheap/cheerful camera will suffice.



It's not THAT expensive!  Thought you were on a roll at the moment?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

Gotta go outside soonish


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It's not THAT expensive!  Thought you were on a roll at the moment?



I know, and I want a nice camera but should sort nice things for home and stuff first 

Hey ho, I am off for a pint of Guinness now


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I know, and I want a nice camera but should sort nice things for home and stuff first
> 
> Hey ho, I am off for a pint of Guinness now



Oh you're sooo responsible bajjy

Your big mistake was to ask first, rather than going for the impulse buy, like wot I do


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

Just bought boots, handbag and gloves online 

RETAIL THERAPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just bought boots, handbag and gloves online
> 
> RETAIL THERAPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



bajjy could learn a lot from you stella

I myself bought 10 books on amazon the other day.  Around 10, anyway


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 24, 2009)

I really am not in the mood for transcribing eighteenth-century letters today.  However, I've spun out my lunch break as long as I can, so I suppose I'd best get back to it...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2009)

Tea for me I think. Then a bit of work. Only a bit mind!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh you're sooo responsible bajjy
> 
> Your big mistake was to ask first, rather than going for the impulse buy, like wot I do



Fail



5t3IIa said:


> Just bought boots, handbag and gloves online
> 
> RETAIL THERAPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



Fail


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I just resigned!



 it's good innit! particularly when you have another gig lined up, as I did when I resigned a few months ago, a bit scarier, make that a lot scarier, when you resign with no job lined up, as I've also done a few times - always seems to work out somehow though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Lunch was nice and stuck to a single pint. Now back to desk and should start work but officially have still got 20 minutes to enjoy (despite being nearly an hour late you understand) so feel obliged to maximise this.


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Arses. Is that not the norm in your field then?



I'm joining a competitor. Usually in such a case you get escorted out the door when you hand in your resignation. But my section has a lot of work on at the moment, some of which only I can do.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

Bit quiet in here 

I'm going outside after this fag!


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

Haven't you heard? I've resigned.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

It's big news, certainly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

Alright. I'm going outside now


----------



## Yetman (Nov 24, 2009)

Been to work and back, inc dry cleaners and games shop (Fallout 3 and PG3, £20 all in), also Subway and then into work for 10 mins to speak to my boss on the phone, I have to go to Stevenage on Thursday for a meeting with him. Ominous times my dear fiends, ominous times indeed


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

You just reminded me! I need to pick up my dress from the dry cleaners.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

About to rain here in SW18 
Windy too


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2009)

I just impulse-bought my dad's xmas pressies from Amazon

Johnnie Ray import and dvd

Billboard 1945-49, and 50-54

Kay Starr Capitol Series - another import 

He's gonna be made up


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

2.5 hours of study down...have allowed myself a congratulatory post here....MUST do more now....


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm hungry. What say for lunch?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Ominous times my dear fiends, ominous times indeed



fingers crossed it's not as ominous as you think


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I'm hungry. What say for lunch?



Late lunch today? 

Mine was good and have fajita (chicken) wraps for tea minus the sour cream but with salad. Quite looking forward to them


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

I blame the 2 breakfasts I had this morning. Hmmm, I think I will go with cheddar on ryvita.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I blame the 2 breakfasts I had this morning. Hmmm, I think I will go with cheddar on ryvita.



Can you lose the ryvita, add a sesame seed bun and a burger?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fingers crossed it's not as ominous as you think



My new boss seems fairly sound, a bit meek even. Hopefully he'll be on my side and work out how to push me forward rather than push me out (unless they are offering £10k+ redundacy in which case thats fine with me....)

Will report back


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> My new boss seems fairly sound, a bit meek even. Hopefully he'll be on my side and work out how to push me forward rather than push me out (unless they are offering £10k+ redundacy in which case thats fine with me....)
> 
> Will report back



Did you see the PM?


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

No bread and no burgers around I'm afraid.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> No bread and no burgers around I'm afraid.



Will Fedex you some in a bit! 

Want onions too?


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't eat red meat!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> I don't eat red meat!!!



Chicken burger?


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 24, 2009)

Good news - I passed my assessment with a mark of 93%. 

Bad news - I have lost my fucking usb pen with work saved on it. 

A mixed day.


----------



## rennie (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh wow, well done tar1984! That's great news, altho shame about the usb stick.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2009)

Yay and boo.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm considering emtying out my whole bag but there's so much shit in there I can't face it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm in the dole office! THE DOLE OFFICE!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Too many __~ already today


----------



## cesare (Nov 24, 2009)

Well done tar! Pain about the pen though.

I've had no breakfast or lunch. 

Finished the handbook I was working on. Contracts next.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2009)

When I last had my crown replaced - going on for 20 years ago - I used to stick cigarettes in the gap between my teeth  

I knew there was a reason why I shouldn't have given up smoking!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Good news - I passed my assessment with a mark of 93%.


 Yay! 



> Bad news - I have lost my fucking usb pen with work saved on it.
> 
> A mixed day.


Oh! Hope you find it! 

I have managed 5 hours study today so far, fell greatttttt about that and actually enjoying. Fag break!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> I'm considering emtying out my whole bag but there's so much shit in there I can't face it.



 How much do you really want to find the usb stick?


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> How much do you really want to find the usb stick?



 Lots.

My work is saved on the college network too, it aint no thing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> Lots.
> 
> My work is saved on the college network too, it aint no thing.



Ah i see.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 24, 2009)

It's just the principle of it really, I only bought the fucking thing last week.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2009)

I get ya...I hate losing things.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 24, 2009)

10 mins till home time!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2009)

drag vi: the dole 

the struggle continues: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9990305#post9990305


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2009)

~~~finis~~~​


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

morning folk

10,000 posts today?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9990305#post9990305


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

will my pooter catch a virus if i click on that link?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> will my pooter catch a virus if i click on that link?


it bloody will if you don't


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

It feels comfortable here


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> It feels comfortable here


out  this place is shut down and when it comes down round your ears and buries you i won't be held responsible


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

the blitz spirit will kick in


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the blitz spirit will kick in


yeh the looters will arrive and cut off your fingers to get the rings


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

I will need some help then


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I will need some help then


you're inviting loony anti-semitic xian nuts to your aid? 

to think it's come to this


----------



## rennie (Nov 25, 2009)

I've called in sick today. I AM sick and the boss sent me a two-worded shitogram.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

rennie said:


> I've called in sick today. I AM sick and the boss sent me a two-worded shitogram.


& now you've posted on a redundant thread


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

the new drag thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9990305#post9990305


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2009)

rennie said:


> I've called in sick today. I AM sick and the boss sent me a two-worded shitogram.



Let's get him/her 

I am going to the dentist later. I want to get my crown sorted but the dentists' scares me


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> the new drag thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9990305#post9990305


this thread is fucking dead and there is a new place for you to fucking gripe


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

ffs


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

why change threads?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> why change threads?



Petty one-upmanship and attention seeking?
Recycling?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Petty one-upmanship and attention seeking?
> Recycling?


because i can


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

Stupid


----------



## Sadken (Nov 25, 2009)

Secretary sent original statement of the opponent of my most difficult client out in the post, didn't keep a copy; he's due in in 12 minutes so we can put together a response.  "*FUCK*" just ain't the word, really.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

Keeping copies of stuff used to be ingrained in all adminny type work.  Sack her.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 25, 2009)

She is actually brilliant though, I honestly can't remember the last time I've had cause to be pissed off with her; it's generally all lovely little surprises and "oh, you've already taken care of that?" sort of scenarios.  I'm sure it's my fault at some level anyway.

I just want to cry because I so nearly didn't come in today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

Sack her in the face


----------



## Sadken (Nov 25, 2009)

I fucking hate my job at the moment, I really do.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

Back in bed


----------



## Yetman (Nov 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did you see the PM?



Yes I did mate, sorry about the lack of reply I was trying to call the bastards to see if its true. Turns out its only in 2 stores so far in New fucking York 

1 man petition outside my local at 4pm today it is


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Turns out its only in 2 stores so far in New fucking York



I think that they are just beta-testing this new culinary wonder service on our cousins across the pond. Once the wrinkles are ironed out they will give the more discerning British palate this offer and we will be at the front of the queue my challenge beating brother


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

11 am... only 8 hours to go! I'd really like to be at home baking at the moment


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 11 am... only 8 hours to go! I'd really like to be at home baking at the moment



*Eight*? Wtf?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

innit... working til 7 tonight... was in at 8am - I'm not sure I'll make it


----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Secretary sent original statement of the opponent of my most difficult client out in the post, didn't keep a copy; he's due in in 12 minutes so we can put together a response.  "*FUCK*" just ain't the word, really.





Is the opponent represented?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

Nasty stuff Bee!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

I do have a muffin though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

Chocolate or?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

White choc and cranberry I think... came with my free breakfast


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice  

I have ham, mustard and (mature) cheddar sarnies for early lunch today. 
Then have to pop to the soopermarket at 1pm to get some salad and other perishables. 
I hope that the deli has some cheap nice things on offer for the late lunch. 

Like food


----------



## rennie (Nov 25, 2009)

I had pizza. Mmmmm.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

I had spaghetti and _*HOME MADE*_ sauce for brunch


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm having meatballs and couscous. I have a white shirt on. I might have to wear a coat


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm having meatballs and couscous. I have a white shirt on. I might have to wear a coat



"I got it down my front but it _was_ free"


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you're inviting loony anti-semitic xian nuts to your aid?
> 
> to think it's come to this



I think you're getting a fictional character mixed up with a real person


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm having meatballs and couscous. I have a white shirt on. I might have to wear a coat


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> "I got it down my front but it _was_ free"




only the muffin was free, I made this - but it's bright orange! I need to  be smart later


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


>


Is that a cake?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is that a cake?



Nope, meatballs and spaghetti  

Not as good as The Steakinator though!!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> only the muffin was free, I made this - but it's bright orange! I need to  be smart later



I'd bib it, if it's really important


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

lunch for £2.70 today!!! sarnie and mug of tea


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

Late lunch exit for me today. 
Probably strolling out at 2pm and back for 3pm so two hour afternoon?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 25, 2009)

Two threads on the go...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Two threads on the go...



these are difficult times


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

I might bump back up the old one that was usurped...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nope, meatballs and spaghetti
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...240344&Signature=NZvIPXqPqwhcWq2a4ah1gOUkmDw=


It has sugar on it!



5t3IIa said:


> I'd bib it, if it's really important


I think I might have to


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

over the halfway point of the week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It has sugar on it!
> 
> I think I might have to



I reckon it's a cake. Look - knitted food too! http://www.2dayblog.com/


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

It's a fucking cake bajjy 

Soon as I saw it, I thought 'that's a cake', and then Bee noticed it too

duh


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

It is not a cake.... 

You fucking women see cakes everywhere


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

goon   (bajjy, not stella.  for a change. heh)


anyhoo - woohoo, my first pre-crissie pressies to me have just arrived *does little dance*

Nick Cave book, And the Ass Saw the Angel

and 

The Wire:  Truth Be Told, by Rafael Alvarez, with an intro by David Simon


----------



## scifisam (Nov 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is not a cake....
> 
> You fucking women see cakes everywhere



Definitely a cake.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nick Cave book, And the Ass Saw the Angel


I have this book, and have never read it  I may revisit it.

My cous cous was rubbish, how do you do couscous with no measuring tools?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have this book, and have never read it  I may revisit it.
> 
> My cous cous was rubbish, how do you do couscous with no measuring tools?



Don't you just shake out however much you want then cover it with water and leave til done? That's how I do it but it's never perfect tbh 

In other news! My parcl just arrived! Handbag! Boots! Gloves!


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2009)

I've just got up. 

The first week of unemployment's really quite nice, I've always thought. It's when it gets to the 'no, you can only afford _half _a tin of beans to go on that toast' that it gets a bit wearing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

NVP said:


> I've just got up.
> 
> The first week of unemployment's really quite nice, I've always thought. It's when it gets to the 'no, you can only afford _half _a tin of beans to go on that toast' that it gets a bit wearing.



Yeah innit 

The signing 'cycle' at my place has turned in such a way that I'm supposed to've signed on at 10am today. Am formulating excuses as we speak


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2009)

And The Ass Saw The Angel is fucking ace, btw.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't you just shake out however much you want then cover it with water and leave til done? That's how I do it but it's never perfect tbh
> 
> In other news! My parcl just arrived! Handbag! Boots! Gloves!


I can only do it when I weight it measure the water 

Yay for new things! Pic?

I will pick it up again then... might even try and get it picked for book group


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh a pic of my news things? Yes yeeesss more procrastinating activity, thank you bee


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have this book, and have never read it  I may revisit it.
> 
> My cous cous was rubbish, how do you do couscous with no measuring tools?



I will try desperately to continue reading the book I just started, but I fear that I will be dipping into both of these very shortly 

I can't do couscous without a measuring jug - fuck it up every time


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I will try desperately to continue reading the book I just started, but I fear that I will be dipping into both of these very shortly


I can't do two books at the same time


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

NVP said:


> I've just got up.
> 
> The first week of unemployment's really quite nice, I've always thought. It's when it gets to the 'no, you can only afford _half _a tin of beans to go on that toast' that it gets a bit wearing.


Lazy arse  

Yeh - I hate being that skint 



NVP said:


> And The Ass Saw The Angel is fucking ace, btw.



Ooo   Just had a quick peek inside. It's all 'ah got up.  Ah lay upon mah back' etc


----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I can't do two books at the same time



I've got about 10 on the go at the moment


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

cesare said:


> I've got about 10 on the go at the moment


How? doesn't everything get jumbled up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How? doesn't everything get jumbled up?



Not really, they're all very different. Crime fiction, scifi, politics, philosophy etc


----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2009)

Ooo 5t3IIa, they look ace


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

cesare said:


> Ooo 5t3IIa, they look ace



Ta 

The gloves are long but a bit tight  I don't have _very_ fat arms and they're from evans as well!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

Very nice stells 

The colour really suits you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Very nice stells
> 
> The colour really suits you


----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ta
> 
> The gloves are long but a bit tight  I don't have _very_ fat arms and they're from evans as well!



They'll be fine once you've worn them a couple of times I reckon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, I wore that weird dress while I was pottering about the house yesterday  It really is a lovely fit and shape and material but it's so summery. I wonder if I can dye it? See you in Threads and Dreads - I'm gonna start a thread


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo... don't dye it!


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ooo   Just had a quick peek inside. It's all 'ah got up.  Ah lay upon mah back' etc



"Did ah tell ya about _deadtime_? Did ah? _Did ahhhhh?!_" 

It contains one of the filthiest made up swearwords I've ever come across, too. I won't ruin it's impact by saying it here. You'll know it when you read it.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I can't do two books at the same time





cesare said:


> I've got about 10 on the go at the moment



  I've only got two on the go right now, which is unusual for me, it's usually more.

Bee - I have different books for different times.  Daytime reading I need longer and more attention for, and bedtime books are ones I can dip into on and off.  My current bedtime book is the little Penguin Classic extract, The Pleasures and Pains of Opium by Thomas De Quincy.  Suitable bedtime reading


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

NVP said:


> It contains one of the filthiest made up swearwords I've ever come across, too. I won't ruin it's impact by saying it here. You'll know it when you read it.



Fabulous


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2009)

He's boring as fuck, De Quincey, imo. Sentences that wank on for pages via numerous parentheses, sub-clauses and shit. It's enough to turn you to drugs.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Bee - I have different books for different times.  Daytime reading I need longer and more attention for, and bedtime books are ones I can dip into on and off.  My current bedtime book is the little Penguin Classic extract, The Pleasures and Pains of Opium by Thomas De Quincy.  Suitable bedtime reading


I did that once... and stil haven't finished the book that was on my bedside. I need more time to read dammit. I need to work part-time.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

NVP said:


> He's boring as fuck, De Quincey, imo. Sentences that wank on for pages via numerous parentheses, sub-clauses and shit. It's enough to turn you to drugs.



That's why it's good bedtime reading - he just waffles on endlessly, and it's a TINY book, but within 1 or 2 pages my eyes are closing 

I suspect he wrote it that way almost to give the impression of being on fucking opium tbh


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I did that once... and stil haven't finished the book that was on my bedside. I need more time to read dammit. I need to work part-time.



One of my greatest pleasures in life is getting up early of a weekend, getting all the jobs out of the way, and settling down on the couch for a good 5 hours reading


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2009)

This one's a belter if you're interested, soj:


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeh - maybe when I've actually had a go of it, I might get more into buying info about it 

but ta for the rec


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> One of my greatest pleasures in life is getting up early of a weekend, getting all the jobs out of the way, and settling down on the couch for a good 5 hours reading


I hardly ever do this. I always have something that need doing. Maybe I'm too fidgety.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 25, 2009)

Humph. Didn't get the job from the week before last but I've got an assessment day for another job in a week or so. Is this normal? You go in from 9am to 4.30pm for a series of lone and group exercises, then if they like you they call you in for a proper interview a week later!?


----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Humph. Didn't get the job from the week before last but I've got an assessment day for another job in a week or so. Is this normal? You go in from 9am to 4.30pm for a series of lone and group exercises, then if they like you they call you in for a proper interview a week later!?



Bad luck. Good that you've got another on the go though. Yep, assessment centres are fairly normal for recruitment. I know that there's threads in the E&E forum with quite a lot of detail/info.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

Fcking boots don't fit 

Going outside now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2009)

Ooo one of my favouritest clients just rang and wants me to go and do some work tomorrow. She's an absolute star to work with too. :cheerful:

Bad news about the boots 5t3IIa


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

Shame about the job ovaltina  but glad you've got another interview lined up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2009)

Job/boots = lopsided sympathy


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the job ovaltina.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> LOL



You sent that to Kitty?


----------



## zenie (Nov 25, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Humph. Didn't get the job from the week before last but I've got an assessment day for another job in a week or so. Is this normal? You go in from 9am to 4.30pm for a series of lone and group exercises, then if they like you they call you in for a proper interview a week later!?


 
Sorry to hear that 

Yes sadly, recruitment for big corps takes the fuckin piss. 

I want to hand my notice in.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I hardly ever do this. I always have something that need doing. Maybe I'm too fidgety.



Well, I always have stuff that needs doing, and I'm a terrible fidget, but because I enjoy the act of reading so much - that total escapism and the endless series of 'ohhhs' and 'huhhhs' that it gives me, plus the ongoing thirst for knowledge - I make myself settle down.  I'm up and down off the couch for the first 20 minutes or so, getting stuff I've forgotten, going for a last wee etc


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Humph. Didn't get the job from the week before last but I've got an assessment day for another job in a week or so. Is this normal? You go in from 9am to 4.30pm for a series of lone and group exercises, then if they like you they call you in for a proper interview a week later!?



Bugger

Still, at least you got the interview, and you've got another lined up 

I've given up again for now - just got paid and it was 60 squid more than I reckoned on.  I must pay less percentage of tax n shit on a lower wage.  Wahey!  That's the wine budget sorted


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Humph. Didn't get the job from the week before last but I've got an assessment day for another job in a week or so. Is this normal? You go in from 9am to 4.30pm for a series of lone and group exercises, then if they like you they call you in for a proper interview a week later!?



  those lone and group exercises are proper annoying, I don't think the ability to work well with others in an artificial way is any way of judging whether someone can do the gig for real


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 25, 2009)

Cheers everyone, will have a look at E&E to find out more about these assesment days. I'm ok with not getting the first job, not sure I really wanted it but I defo needed it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

Drag is better than job hunting 

(((Draggers)))


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 25, 2009)

Two threads.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Two threads.....



There are actually three threads  

Now I want to leave (am all alone) but waiting for one call before heading off.


----------



## rennie (Nov 25, 2009)

They've removed my access to some parts of the server. And the boss sent me another email telling me not to take it personally. Arghghghghgh. 

Bastards.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

rennie said:


> They've removed my access to some parts of the server. And the boss sent me another email telling me not to take it personally. Arghghghghgh.
> 
> Bastards.



Hack it


----------



## rennie (Nov 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hack it



It took me six months to learn how to get into it!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2009)

rennie said:


> It took me six months to learn how to get into it!





On that note I am shutting down and heading home


----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2009)

rennie said:


> They've removed my access to some parts of the server. And the boss sent me another email telling me not to take it personally. Arghghghghgh.
> 
> Bastards.



Get that contract over to me!

Speaking of which, I've spent the last hour drafting one.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 25, 2009)

I want to have a go at this letter fella, looks quite stress relieving 

 for the chaos where I work and the workers being more adept/experienced than the management

 for not applying for both those jobs

 for having to listen to the same old stuff

I'm still at work on day one of X3 13 hour days....


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

long day, had to pop in and see a tenant, the looney tunes kept me there until nearly 5.45!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2009)

Saying morning to this thread as today is the day I might get made permanant in my job.

I am in lectures/practice today... 


First coffee in Hackney.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2009)

Alone in the early morning drag.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Saying morning to this thread as today is the day I might get made permanant in my job.



Morning Rutita, fingers are crossed for some good dragger news! 

Tired here, woke at 6am but snoozed for 5mins (60mins) and now strugling to get going. Have to stop drinking on school nights (been said before) and eat more greens. 



Rutita1 said:


> First coffee in Hackney.



Dave the drummer & chris liberator?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2009)

Morning Badgers....What bloody time do you call this? 

I for one am seriously questioning the levels of commitment to this drag....

*goes off to review drag-spec*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Got another 45 mins before I am actually late leaving for a 9am start. 
Just prefer to be up early for coffee and radio 4 then leave early so I get half hour or so of peace in the office.

I am pretty much alone in the office today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am pretty much alone in the office today



Result!!! 


I shall be studying etc all day....I shall also be very much immersed in the 'group' process. This can be a terrifying yet amazing experience....Can never be sure how it will go though...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2009)

morning! can afford to go in slightly later today after the flexi-triumph of yesterday


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> morning! can afford to go in slightly later today after the flexi-triumph of yesterday


 you'll get caught in traffic and be late


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll get caught in traffic and be late



i will catch a train and a tube and a bus, which isn't on a busy route


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I shall also be very much immersed in the 'group' process. This can be a terrifying yet amazing experience....Can never be sure how it will go though...



Swinger?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i will catch a train and a tube and a bus, which isn't on a busy route


chances are there'll be some inconsiderate sod under the train


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Swinger?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Shitty day in Peckham  

If I lived there I can imagine having_ just_ done all the Christmas shopping, renewed my passport, got my tax return up to date, and done the monthly food shop!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2009)

(((Peckham)))


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Right winners, I am off to the drag now!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2009)

I am a winner and I'm off to class...

Enjoy the drag!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

Morning *sigh*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Should not listen to The Levellers on the way to work. 
Feel like smashing the state now rather than lining the pockets of other cunts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

8.45am start, and a normal day today.

Left at 7.30pm yesterday, but did get to have this view and a mini burger 


Badgers said:


> Shitty day in Peckham
> 
> If I lived there I can imagine having_ just_ done all the Christmas shopping, renewed my passport, got my tax return up to date, and done the monthly food shop!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

Where were you Bee? Did your white shirt make it intact?

Is Badgers fantasising about what life would be like in a new flat that he didn't get? 

if you right click on those blog pics you can 'copy image location' or something similar and post with ]img[ tags


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where were you Bee? Did your white shirt make it intact?
> 
> Is Badgers fantasising about what life would be like in a new flat that he didn't get?
> 
> if you right click on those blog pics you can 'copy image location' or something similar and post with ]img[ tags


Boring work do, lots of chit chat (and yawning).

Ah, possibly 

When I seem to do that, some people can't see the image , so I've just started linking to them instead.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Boring work do, lots of chit chat (and yawning).
> 
> Ah, possibly
> 
> When I seem to do that, some people can't see the image , so I've just started linking to them instead.



Oh, boring work do  I did think it sounded like a work-thing cuz of the _whiteness_ of the shirt 

Pore Badgers.

Yeah - on vista I have two options which appear to be the same, like 'copy image location' and 'copy link location' - one or the other works alright ime. It is annoying that it's not simple tho


----------



## zenie (Nov 26, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Saying morning to this thread as today is the day I might get made permanant in my job.


 
You'll walk it 

Morning all, I am tired from The Specials last night. Ears are still ringing. 

Don't want to do any work today


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh no poor you 

Good gig? 

Oh Rutita... didn't see it was your interview today! G'luck.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oh no poor you
> 
> Good gig?
> 
> Oh Rutita... didn't see it was your interview today! G'luck.



Interview was yesterday! Don't you pay any attention?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

My Tesco complaint has borne fruit after there 'idiot catching' pricing structure so await the voucher plunder. 
Amazon are gonna fucking get it today the cunts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Interview was yesterday! Don't you pay any attention?


No


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No



Clearly


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't live in this thread  it moves to fast for someone like me


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2009)

Morning all.  My dragging has been pretty lax of late, hopefully this will be changed today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't live in this thread  it moves to fast for someone like me



Oh, come off it - you live in it a bit


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

yer ok, a lil bit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You sent that to Kitty?


No, but will if you haven't


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Amazon are gonna fucking get it today the cunts.





G'luck Ru!

and morning to the rest of you motherfucking goddamn slackers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> G'luck Ru!
> 
> and morning to the rest of you motherfucking goddamn slackers



Poor me though! POOR ME!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2009)

Good news, it seems we have a temporary respite from the new company logo.  Hopefully it'll be changed to something a bit less pink


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Starving hungry and fucking lazy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Is it lunch time yet? 
I might do the early 12:00 lunch slot 
Then fuck off at 4pm so the afternoon is not as long


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

I wish!

Sounds like a plan Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Was supposed to be here on my own but my Padawan learner had his meeting cancelled so has just gatecrashed my day of peace.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

There goes naked office day


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor me though! POOR ME!



You have everyone on the entire internet sympathising with you though stell, eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You have everyone on the entire internet sympathising with you though stell, eh?


She even got a drag thread dedicated to her 

This day is gonna be long!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> There goes naked office day



Heh heh.... 

I was thinking of a big greasy lunch, possibly with a glass of wine or can of ale at my desk listening to Billy Bragg with my shoes off. Seems that dream has died now but I will have another dream soon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2009)

Back in to _loads_ of work


----------



## rennie (Nov 26, 2009)

Back in the office and I don't have access to any folders. So I can't do my work. So why the fuck am I here?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

rennie said:


> So why the fuck am I here?



Make the place look good?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

Pigeons everywhere Badgers: http://londonist.com/2009/11/as_mentioned_last_night_a.php


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

((((Pussycat Dolls))))


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm playing with igoogle  what's useful to put in there?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Dunno, I played with it but got bored quickly


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't know where else you can set up feeds from some sites though, and I always think yeh I should read that blog regulary or check that site, then always forget!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

I normally set up feeds to google reader


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

hmmmmm....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

www.googlegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegoogle.com


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2009)

The newbie is letting me down today....no crisps consumed yet and no cans of Red Bull Cola on the desk. The world is out of kilter


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> www.googlegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegoogle.com


You arse... I clicked on it 

I'm bored, so I'm playing - I think I like igoogle more than the reader thing.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry, try this one - http://www.googlegooglegooglegoogle.com


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

No


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

TRY IT!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't think I like it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

A blind man in a dark room looking for a black cat could see how good that was


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie is letting me down today....no crisps consumed yet and no cans of Red Bull Cola on the desk. The world is out of kilter



Have you not heard about the new iphone crisp app?


----------



## rennie (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Make the place look good?



I just had a bust up with the MD. Asshole. They want to sequester me to an unpopulated area downstairs so that I can't hear what is going on in the rest of the office.

I said no. I either work from hom or they can fuck right off, I will do nothing and they can try to fire me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> A blind man in a dark room looking for a black cat could see how good that was


ah ok... not bad now that I've got four different sites open on the page... bit fiddly scrolling though.


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

Afternoon all. I've had a nice morning. First off button bought me a bacon roll and cappuccino near his work, then I went along to meeting and have got more workz to do as a result. 



rennie said:


> Back in the office and I don't have access to any folders. So I can't do my work. So why the fuck am I here?



If you point this out to them, they might put you on garden leave?


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

rennie said:


> I just had a bust up with the MD. Asshole. They want to sequester me to an unpopulated area downstairs so that I can't hear what is going on in the rest of the office.
> 
> I said no. I either work from hom or they can fuck right off, I will do nothing and they can try to fire me.



Really wanna see that contract of yours, sounding urgent now.


----------



## rennie (Nov 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> Afternoon all. I've had a nice morning. First off button bought me a bacon roll and cappuccino near his work, then I went along to meeting and have got more workz to do as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> If you point this out to them, they might put you on garden leave?



I did. They need me to do the work cos they're short staffed.


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

rennie said:


> I did. They need me to do the work cos they're short staffed.



Well, they're on dodgy ground with the isolation treatment - depending on the terms of your contract.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2009)

just had a bag of frazzles


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

Aw rennie that sounds all a bit shit 



marty21 said:


> just had a bag of frazzles


yum


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

12.32 and I've done _fuck all_


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 12.32 and I've done _fuck all_



don't worry pet, afternoon telly has just started


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

I've only got five channels and there's fuck all on  Orginal Thomas Crown Affair in an hour on 4 tho


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2009)

rennie said:


> I just had a bust up with the MD. Asshole. They want to sequester me to an unpopulated area downstairs so that I can't hear what is going on in the rest of the office.
> 
> I said no. I either work from hom or they can fuck right off, I will do nothing and they can try to fire me.



Fuckin ell

That is not good

Best o luck dealing with that


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

rennie said:


> I just had a bust up with the MD. Asshole. They want to sequester me to an unpopulated area downstairs so that I can't hear what is going on in the rest of the office.
> 
> I said no. I either work from hom or they can fuck right off, I will do nothing and they can try to fire me.



Shite  

I would kinda like being alone but only for the odd day


----------



## g force (Nov 26, 2009)

CEO and boss both based in US now = 2 days of bliss  Will I even bother coming in tomorrow? Time will tell lol


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've only got five channels and there's fuck all on  Orginal Thomas Crown Affair in an hour on 4 tho



iPlayer? 

The Sky TV stand in the local shopping centre have a new salesperson. The old one had given up on me but this new chap is keen and came dashing over with his clipboard. 

New bloke: Do you have Sky TV sir? 
Me: No I do not
New bloke: Well we have an excellent offer here for new subscribers 
Me: I don't want to subscribe 
New bloke: But, movies, sports, blah, cheap, blah 
Me: Main reasons are I do not have a television and I fucking hate Rupert Murdoch
New bloke: errrrrr
Me: Speak again soon


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Woop woop 

Off at 16:30 and possibly 16:00 or perhaps 16:15


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

Cheese, shallott and cherry tom toastie


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> Cheese, shallott and cherry tom toastie



Brown or white bread?


----------



## zenie (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My Tesco complaint has borne fruit after there 'idiot catching' pricing structure so await the voucher plunder.
> Amazon are gonna fucking get it today the cunts.



tell us more 

I'm off to Subway now, nom!


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Brown or white bread?



Burgen soya and linseed


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

oooh, toasties... I've not had one of them for ages!

I'm currently scouring the web for fudge recips


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

zenie said:


> tell us more
> 
> I'm off to Subway now, nom!



Subway for the class  

Tesco priced up some tissues as reduced from £3.93 to £3.93 so I emailed and complained. They sent me £3.93 for my distress. 

Amazon KEEP fucking stuff up and sending shonky stuff that does not work. They are getting the 'I will no longer shop with you' email and that will learn them.


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

I've got a weeny George Foreman grill which makes the best toasties ever. And is also just the right size foir two rashers of bacon.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> I've got a weeny George Foreman grill which makes the best toasties ever. And is also just the right size foir two rashers of bacon.



That is weeny... 

We were give a GF grill and I love the thing, better toasties than the sandwich toaster imo.


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That is weeny...
> 
> We were give a GF grill and I love the thing, better toasties than the sandwich toaster imo.



Yeah I was given this one too. I think it's my favourite gadget. Sandwich toasters give you toasties with rock hard edges and molten insides. Plus you have to butter the bread.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> Yeah I was given this one too. I think it's my favourite gadget. Sandwich toasters give you toasties with rock hard edges and molten insides. Plus you have to butter the bread.



Reckon you could live for a year only cooking with that?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Bugger, missed my 22k milestone


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Reckon you could live for a year only cooking with that?



Hmmm, dunno

Bacon
Chicken strips
Aubergine slices
Courgette slices
Toasties
Crumpets
Steak
Gammon
Pitta, so kebabs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> Hmmm, dunno
> 
> Bacon
> Chicken strips
> ...



I could do it but it would be tough. 
No saucepans would be the hardest. 
What about eggs?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

Not like you to miss a milestone matey


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not like you to miss a milestone matey



Going for my 10th __~ of the day now to cheer me up


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I could do it but it would be tough.
> No saucepans would be the hardest.
> What about eggs?



No eggs wouldn't bother me. 

Are we allowed a kettle?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> No eggs wouldn't bother me.
> 
> Are we allowed a kettle?



Hmmmm.... 

Tricky one that. 
If only used to make tea/coffee then I guess so? 

Perhaps a kitchen with only a kettle and a GF grill could be the challenge? 
No oven, hobs or other grills though.


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Tricky one that.
> If only used to make tea/coffee then I guess so?
> ...



Kettle  Alright for noodles and cous cous then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> Kettle  Alright for noodles and cous cous then



Powdered soups too!! 

No baked beans though and gonna be heavy on salad but no cooked veggies. No home-made pizza and reheating take-away would be murder.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

Grilled veggies?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

You could boil an egg in the kettle.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Grilled veggies?







BiddlyBee said:


> You could boil an egg in the kettle.



I suppose you could. 
Could be expensive though?
Guess you could also boil peas and such in there?


----------



## prunus (Nov 26, 2009)

I used to boil pasta in my kettle in my room in college.

Coz I wuz a skuz.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> wuz



?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

prunus said:


> I used to boil pasta in my kettle in my room in college.
> 
> Coz I wuz a skuz.



I finished off some rice-in-a-packet-with-flavour stuff on an upturned iron between two bricks when the gas ran out once 

A long time ago mind


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

fuzzy wuzzy wuz...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

A woman?


----------



## prunus (Nov 26, 2009)

A BEAR!!!!


----------



## zenie (Nov 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You could boil an egg in the kettle.


 
Someone did this at a house party I had.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

What did you have in your sarnie?

I have a food thing today... I can't stop thinking about making fudge!


----------



## zenie (Nov 26, 2009)

Italiam BMT. Samil, pepperoni, ham. Has about a days worth of salt in it I heard. 

Image library all done, now back to internetz.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

Bored. Wish I was at work


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

What's BMT?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What's BMT?



Bacon Mettuce & Tomato


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bored. Wish I was at work



You any good at filing?


----------



## zenie (Nov 26, 2009)

Does anyone love my spelling os salami up there? 

I dunno why they call it BMT?


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

zenie said:


> Does anyone love my spelling os salami up there?
> 
> I dunno why they call it BMT?



Yahoo answers tells me that it originated from Subway "Biggest, Meatiest, Tastiest"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You any good at filing?



Good at filing? Me? Good at _filing_??! Hahah! Have you seen the interview Jon Cusack has in _Being John Malkovich_? Am *I* good at filing? Lol!














 I'm not as good at that but I know the alphabet.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bacon Mettuce & Tomato


 of course.



zenie said:


> Does anyone love my spelling os salami up there?


LOL I just read it as salami


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Good at filing? Me? Good at _filing_??! Hahah! Have you seen the interview Jon Cusack has in _Being John Malkovich_? Am *I* good at filing? Lol!
> 
> I'm not as good at that but I know the alphabet.



Always imagined you as a nimble fingered lass.... 

Will email ya x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Always imagined you as a nimble fingered lass....
> 
> Will email ya x


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Always imagined you as a nimble fingered lass....
> 
> Will email ya x


*snigger*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *snigger*






He better email me cuz I just spoke to the agency and they were all "No sorry darlin'! Nothing! Nothing at all! Ooooooo-kay! Alright then! Byeeeeeee!"


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He better email me cuz I just spoke to the agency and they were all "No sorry darlin'! Nothing! Nothing at all! Ooooooo-kay! Alright then! Byeeeeeee!"



Have you rung Carol? I gave you her contact details ages ago I think.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He better email me cuz I just spoke to the agency and they were all "No sorry darlin'! Nothing! Nothing at all! Ooooooo-kay! Alright then! Byeeeeeee!"


I was just reading Badger's post ignoring the bit about filing


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Snigger


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> Have you rung Carol? I gave you her contact details ages ago I think.



Good god, who is Carol??


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Good god, who is Carol??



Her number is on the pub toilet walls in Brixton, I will text it to you later


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Good god, who is Carol??



Carol Couling, owner of SRS Bureau http://www.srsbureau.co.uk/contact.html

Tell her that I suggested you call her.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

cesare said:


> Tell her that I suggested you call her.



I just called her
Told her that you told me to call her
Then asked what colour pants she had on


----------



## cesare (Nov 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I just called her
> Told her that you told me to call her
> Then asked what colour pants she had on


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2009)

Fuck this for a game of soldiers, I am outta here now and heading home for tea and medals


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

Medals? What did you win?


----------



## g force (Nov 26, 2009)

of Honour?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2009)

wanna go home now

wanna glass of red wine and a spliff

and new Family Guy and Corrie 

and new jimjams


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

I want to go home, make fudge, watch telly and knit


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2009)

And that's NOT a euphemism


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

He's in Scotland, so no


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2009)

Solo fudgin'


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

Not when I'm knitting.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2009)

No, that's fair enough.  Health and safety and that


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm going to get changed, then sneak off maybe 5-10mins early.... oooh daring


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2009)

You're as bad as me    ooo a whole 5 minutes early


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

When I leave at 5 on the dot I'm pretty much always the last one here. 4.55pm still feels naughty


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2009)

outta here


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2009)

tara


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Yaaaaawnnnnnnn!!!! 

Did have a pretty long sleep (9 hours I think) last night and made up lunches last night. 
Lazing on the sofa having coffee now with Radio 4 warbling away in the background.

Freeday at last though and hopefully a lazy day to end the week


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yaaaaawnnnnnnn!!!!


Copy that ^^^^^


D Day today.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Good (hopefully) news Rutita1! 

Are you nervous or quietly smug and confident?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Good (hopefully) news Rutita1!
> 
> Are you nervous or quietly smug and confident?



I am really not sure Badgers.....a little nervious if the truth be told....more so because I am not sure how I will react if it is a _no_.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> because I am not sure how I will react if it is a _no_.



Buy a bottle of whisky to prepare yourself 



I am currently doing mobile/broadband sums with two good deals O2 on offer: 

12 month O2 Broadband Pro for £2.44 a month

12 month mobile contract with 1600 texts, 800 cross network minutes and unlimited web for £11.24 a month

That is £24.92 for the same package (broadband and two mobile contracts) that we pay over £100 a month for


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Someone has been ripping you off.....I get ripped on monthly I know especially by BT...really need to get around to changing /calling plan/providers/contracts etc.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Someone has been ripping you off.....I get ripped on monthly I know especially by BT...really need to get around to changing /calling plan/providers/contracts etc.



Our BT is just the line rental, phone is not even plugged in. 

The mobile spends are high because of the free handsets we got with them. The contracts listed above are for SIM only 12 month contracts. I do not need a new handset but wifey does so will need to splash out another £100-£120 to get one. 

The broadband is actually £3 more than we spend now per month. However chuck in the first three months for free and the cashback from quidco it is LOADS cheaper.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

10k day today? 

On that note I am off, see you winners in the draaaaag


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2009)

*FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2009)

leaving in 10, 1 month in the new job already!   see mum, i can stick it out


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> leaving in 10, 1 month in the new job already!   see mum, i can stick it out



We are *all* proud of you marty.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you Rutita 

My leaving 5 mins early yesterday turned into leaving 2 punctures and two hours later


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> My leaving 5 mins early yesterday turned into leaving 2 punctures and two hours later



That is shitty babes! 

Office is in full sloth mode today. 
Corporate Man and Boss Man are doing their fantasy teams. 
I am doing my personal finances and reading websites.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

You know what's worse... it was a staple in my tyre, from my office. Not one of the million bits of broken glass that are in the road


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck Rutita x


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You know what's worse... it was a staple in my tyre, from my office. Not one of the million bits of broken glass that are in the road





Did you see Kitty's post about dinner next week?


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 27, 2009)

Badly hung over  but it's Friday so it doesn't matter


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did you see Kitty's post about dinner next week?


The office is bad for me... FACT!

I did... just checking me diary


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

It's a no.... Too angry to type.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

Go have a quick breather or a cig (I forget if you smoke).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> It's a no.... Too angry to type.



Oh shit


----------



## scifisam (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Rutita. Did they say why?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

((((Rutita1))))

What a shitty bit of Friday news for you


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> It's a no.... Too angry to type.



Oh no


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> It's a no.... Too angry to type.



Ah shit - sorry


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> It's a no.... Too angry to type.





fucking HELL

oh no Ru, really sorry to hear that. the utter cunts.  they given you a reason??


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

Omg tho I'd be so pissed off  Argh 

TAKE A BREATHER before you get their feedback if you can, I would. I'd have to.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Think I'd have to go for a walk and try to calm down after that...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Work really messes with your head doesn't it? 

Rutita1 and other draggers struggling and getting disappointments. 

A guy who used to work with me but was made redundant from this place in January got another job quickly that he really liked. Yesterday he was laid off again with no notice to work, just got sent home without explanation. He is really fucked off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2009)

Mornin' all.

Boss not in today, newbie has done absolutely nothing so far while my other colleague and I have been running around like the proverbial blue-arseds. 

I think this may be the day that I have a quiet word with one of the directors about the newbie's lack of effort/work


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

*Reason:* High standard of candidates with adminstration experience blah, blah, blah happy to give me a reference.

I wasn't allowed to use any examples of the work I had done here in the last 8 months as examples when answering questions during the interview.

I told them I was not surprised about their decision and that I had been expecting it. Which is true.

They replied they didn't know until yesterday, I don't believe them.  I feel used.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think this may be the day that I have a quiet word with one of the directors about the newbie's lack of effort/work



 Finish him!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *Reason:* High standard of candidates with adminstration experience blah, blah, blah happy to give me a reference
> 
> *I wasn't allowed to use any examples of the work* I had done here in the last 8 months as examples when answering questions during the interview.
> 
> I told them I was not surprised about their decision and that I had been expecting it. They replied they didn't know, I don't believe them.  I feel used.



Eh?  Why not?   It's totally fucking relevant!

How long you got left there then?  I don't suppose you have anything else lined up yet do you?   Fucking ell Ru


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Eh?  Why not?   It's totally fucking relevant!
> 
> How long you got left there then?  I don't suppose you have anything else lined up yet do you?   Fucking ell Ru



They said that they needed to give every candidate a fair chance...I believe this prejudiced me as after 8 months here it was more difficult to think of examples from previous jobs.

They want me to stay until January when the new person starts.

I don't have anything else yet, no. I am looking though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you really _really_ want it? Cuz if you didn't you have to remember that 

If you did - ignore me _completely _


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Some positives? 

Good interview practise?


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *Reason:* High standard of candidates with adminstration experience blah, blah, blah happy to give me a reference.
> 
> I wasn't allowed to use any examples of the work I had done here in the last 8 months as examples when answering questions during the interview.
> 
> ...



Ask to see the interview notes.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you really _really_ want it? Cuz if you didn't you have to remember that
> 
> If you did - ignore me _completely _



No, I didn't really really want it....I really, really need it and have worked hard to organise and run this course  after the last adminsistrator left and subsequently died. It has been a difficult situation  but I have done a great job. I know this because I have been told by key people in the department and connected to the course whom I have regular contact with.

I think it's also a bit of  I don't 'fit' in here more than my ability to do the job well.  I have a feeling that the 'prof' feels that. That I can live with, hate being lied to though.

I did want the job but not more than I needed it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

How can I be down on my hours! FFS. I need to do 7.25 hours a day, I've done loads of 8 hour days, and that extra 2.5 hours the other night, but only got my deficit up from -5 to -3... what the fuck?   I reckon someone's diddling with my card


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you keep a separate track of this Bee?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm going to now. I mean Wednesday night should have brought my deficit from -5 to -2.5  as it is. My card is either broken or someone's being a vindictive bastard.


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Rutita.

I hear your point about not being allowed to give examples from your current job, too. Being fair to all the candidates also extends to you,  doesn't it? 

Whaddaya reckon Cesare?


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> Sorry to hear that Rutita.
> 
> I hear your point about not being allowed to give examples from your current job, too. Being fair to all the candidates also extends to you,  doesn't it?
> 
> Whaddaya reckon Cesare?



They should ask all candidates the same questions. Then the responses should be assessed against the job and person criteria. So if they ask for examples from current job, that should apply to Ru as well. I really would ask to see the interview notes, Ru.


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

I thought as much.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> Sorry to hear that Rutita.
> 
> I hear your point about not being allowed to give examples from your current job, too. Being fair to all the candidates also extends to you,  doesn't it?
> 
> Whaddaya reckon Cesare?



When i have processed the situation and don't feel close to tears I will make this point. I do feel that prejudiced me as sat in this office, looking at my colleagues after 8 months of working here made it near on impossible for me to think of anything else other than this job and the work I have been doing here.

I will make the point. I feel it is an important one.


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree, Ru. Give it a bit of time to settle down then make your point. Hope you cheer up in the meantime. 

DON'T LET THE BASTARDS GRIND YOU DOWN!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

Aye, give it at least the weekend to mull over and make a list, before you go back to them for feedback.

And also make sure you do something that will get your mind off it and make you smile  x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Meanwhile back at the ranch they expect me to continue to run this course, including extra duties due to absence.... USED, that's how I feel.


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, I know it's easy for me to say but try not to let it ruin your weekend.

Balls to em.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

Shit day


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> DON'T LET THE BASTARDS GRIND YOU DOWN!



I have that tie ^ ^ ^ 

Wise words NVP

Most of us have sat in a job we don't like and then had bad news. You feel like exploding but look back and it happens then something else comes along and you wonder why you got stressed.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have that tie ^ ^ ^
> 
> Wise words NVP
> 
> Most of us have sat in a job we don't like and then had bad news. You feel like exploding but look back and it happens then something else comes along and you wonder why you got stressed.....




I am upset because I have worked hard to run this programme well and believe I do. I am also upset because I have been paid badly by an agency for the last 8 months but did not let that stop me from doing the job to a high standard. I am upset because here in the department they have openly encouraged me to stay here and apply for the job on the back of how well I have worked in the last 8 months. I am concerned that I will soon be unemployed and I have course fees to pay.

Apart from that, there isn't a problem....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Apart from that, there isn't a problem....



Always look on the bright side of the drag, de do, de do, de do


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Most of us have sat in a job we don't like and then had bad news. You feel like exploding but look back and it happens then something else comes along and you wonder why you got stressed.....



Nah mate - I don't wonder why I got stressed with all my shit, and I don't think Ru will either!

Ru - I hope you manage to calm yourself down a bit today, and do something really nice for you over the weekend, bit of pampering and shit.  

I can't believe how they've treated you tbh, it's shocking.  I hope cesare can lend you some assistance, and that you don't let this fuck you up too much lass


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I am upset because I have worked hard to run this programme well and believe I do. I am also upset because I have been paid badly by an agency for the last 8 months but did not let that stop me from doing the job to a high standard. I am upset because here in the department they have openly encouraged me to stay here and apply for the job on the back of how well I have worked in the last 8 months. I am concerned that I will soon be unemployed and I have course fees to pay.
> 
> Apart from that, there isn't a problem....



I'd be feeling very upset in your position, too. Revenge plan needed!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nah mate - I don't wonder why I got stressed with all my shit, and I don't think Ru will either!



I have had plenty of stress. 
Perhaps 'you wonder why you got stressed' is incorrect. 
Just thinking that things change and different solutions present themselves.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have had plenty of stress.
> Perhaps 'you wonder why you got stressed' is incorrect.
> Just thinking that things change and different solutions present themselves.



I know you have mate, there's been a fuckload of it all round in this ere thread.  

In more positive news, I've just sold another office.  So that's 3 in one month, and one teetering.  

Life does get better.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

We gonna make the 9k today soldiers?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't see why not.  It is Friday, after all.  No stella though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Don't see why not.  It is Friday, after all.  No stella though



I'm right here, hungover in my jarmas


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Just you and me Soojy?


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm here too. Plotting revenge.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm here eating soup and job hunting...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

I crave tomato soup


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm going to have leftover pasta for lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Chicken Samosas


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I crave tomato soup



I am eating tomato soup...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

I had to go out for cat food in my jarmaz and parka this morning and picked up some Mother's Pride (only bread in shop). It's not really even _food_ is it? It's like food but not. It's like a dense web of something chewable that retains its structural integrity and acts as a delivery system for butter and marmite and doesn't actually _hurt_ but I don't think it's really food


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just you and me Soojy?



Oi 


just cos I changed your name - it's not a friggin reciprocal arrangement ya know 

BHAAAAAAJI


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

Bhaji and Soojy! Keep up with their crazy advantures this afternoon on CBeebies!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm right here, hungover in my jarmas



Oh hello lovely

Hungover? You?  I find that difficult to..., sorry, I mean totally fucking believable


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

Soojy sounds like that bird off True Blood.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh hello lovely
> 
> Hungover? You?  I find that difficult to..., sorry, I mean totally fucking believable





Someone insisted on me trying some 'nice' wine instead of the Pin Gri from Tai's Wine on the corner. So we had a bottle of nice stuff, then went out for pizza and beer, then had another bottle of nice stuff


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> I'm going to have leftover pasta for lunch.



I had some of that.  Tuna napolitana.  Red hot straight outta the dinger.  Lush


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I had some of that.  Tuna napolitana.  Red hot straight outta the dinger.  Lush



Mine's a veggie one ... getting hungry now ... not going to put it on before 1300 though ...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Someone insisted on me trying some 'nice' wine instead of the Pin Gri from Tai's Wine on the corner. So we had a bottle of nice stuff, then went out for pizza and beer, then had another bottle of nice stuff



That's how it happens

I've lost count of the amount of times I've gone the pub for 'a couple', and staggered out 10 hours later minus all my money and several hundred brain cells


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oi
> 
> 
> just cos I changed your name - it's not a friggin reciprocal arrangement ya know
> ...



I started this treacle.
Sojjy to the theme of Flipper as I recall? 
Or was it Skippy?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Tearful calm is subsiding..rage is bubbling.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

*defeated*

no, it was sojjy to the tune of skippy




I'm gonna get you for this.  So bad.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

This is shit but I'm going to post it anyway as I will ahve UTTERLY wasted the last 10 minutes if I don't. Just ignore it


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Tearful calm is subsiding..rage is bubbling.



  That's what we like to hear!!  Now what you need to do is neck two bottles of wine and rage around the internet all night, getting banned from as many sites as possible


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

Good effort, Stella.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This is shit but I'm going to post it anyway as I will ahve UTTERLY wasted the last 10 minutes if I don't. Just ignore it





that is fucking ACE


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

I forgot the chorizo casserole and the BK


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I forgot the chorizo casserole and the BK



No, I think you got the main points in there 

I'm sat here and people are asking me why I'm laughing


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm a bit disturbed by the hand down the pants, tbh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No, I think you got the main points in there
> 
> I'm sat here and people are asking me why I'm laughing



Oh good 

I emailed someone something about my clitoris having a name the other _week_ and we are still chortling about it


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh good
> 
> I emailed someone something about my clitoris having a name the other _week_ and we are still chortling about it



  I can't stop laughing

quality mate


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'm a bit disturbed by the hand down the pants, tbh.


Nah she got that right


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Class piccy Stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Tearful calm is subsiding..rage is bubbling.



Good good  

I have just had a client of mine declared bankrupt


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I forgot the chorizo casserole and the BK



Oi, just read this 

We are not some two-trick ponies here to amuse you fuckers


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd forgotten how spicy I made this pasta 

*fans mouth*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Off to town in a bit and have shopping list: 

Smoke alarm battery 
Toothpaste 
Wifeys facewipes 

Mental eh?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

We need a smoke alarm


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2009)

lovely steak and kidney pie for lunch, plus spuds and peas


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm, pie


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> We need a smoke alarm



You don't have a smoke alarm?! 

Why on gods green earth NOT?!  No excuse!


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

I might make that chestnut bourguignon pie again this weekend. Pie pie pie


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2009)

it was right nice, from some place called flapjacks in Kentish Town, £3.95 - bargain!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> I might make that chestnut bourguignon pie again this weekend. Pie pie pie



is that a pie with no MEAT?


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> is that a pie with no MEAT?



Yep. Meaty sort of texture though. Very rich, tasty and filling.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You don't have a smoke alarm?!
> 
> Why on gods green earth NOT?!  No excuse!


It's not law to have one in every rented property apparently, and didn't think to get one the first day I moved in tbh.

I'll get one soon, but also need a bloody ladder to put it up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's not law to have one in every rented property apparently, and didn't think to get one the first day I moved in tbh.
> 
> I'll get one soon, but also need a bloody ladder to put it up.



And one of those stupid rectangular batteries 

Get a two pack and send one to me? I've not had a smoke alarm here for 2 years  I am on the ground floor with a front and back door so I figure I'll be able to escape if needs be 

*This is my 22,000th post *


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> And one of those stupid rectangular batteries
> 
> Get a two pack and send one to me? I've not had a smoke alarm here for 2 years  I am on the ground floor with a front and back door so I figure I'll be able to escape if needs be
> 
> *This is my 22,000th post *


It's not escape I'm worried about, it's knowing there's a fire, especially if you're asleep.

I've not had one for 3 weeks and I'm worried! I'm careful with my cigs, but once you're asleep you need some sort of alarm just in case.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's not escape I'm worried about, it's knowing there's a fire, especially if you're asleep.
> 
> I've not had one for 3 weeks and I'm worried! I'm careful with my cigs, but once you're asleep you need some sort of alarm just in case.



*writes 'worry about fire' in teeny tiny letters squashed at bottom of Things To Do list*


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *writes 'worry about fire' in teeny tiny letters squashed at bottom of Things To Do list*



Have you tried plugging those speakers in yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *writes 'worry about fire' in teeny tiny letters squashed at bottom of Things To Do list*


Don't worry, just get a battery


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> Have you tried plugging those speakers in yet?



Oh shit, yes yes I have! Sorry, I keep forgetting to say...while I'm sat here enjoying the sounds coming out of them!

Had a bit of a mix-up with various thing, you know how it is, and managed to plug the little ones into the wrong adaptor  Whisps of smoke came out and everything. I did that on Tuesday (drunk) and found them last night outside the back door where I must have put them because I was scared of fire 

The other ones are brill tho, once I found the correct size poking stick to turn them on with the broken power button 

*THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!  *


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have just come in to hand in a peice of work as the deadline was today.

I thought since I was in town I'd go get my hair cut.  Asked for a light trim, and have been basically scalped.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's not law to have one in every rented property apparently, and didn't think to get one the first day I moved in tbh.
> 
> I'll get one soon, but also need a bloody ladder to put it up.



It isn't?!   Blimey.

Yeh, but you find loads of uses for a stepladder once you have one.  Well, not LOADS   You can get em for under a tenner anyhow



5t3IIa said:


> A*nd one of those stupid rectangular batteries *
> 
> Get a two pack and send one to me? I've not had a smoke alarm here for 2 years  I am on the ground floor with a front and back door so I figure I'll be able to escape if needs be


they're usually included stella


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh shit, yes yes I have! Sorry, I keep forgetting to say...while I'm sat here enjoying the sounds coming out of them!
> 
> Had a bit of a mix-up with various thing, you know how it is, and managed to plug the little ones into the wrong adaptor  Whisps of smoke came out and everything. I did that on Tuesday (drunk) and found them last night outside the back door where I must have put them because I was scared of fire
> 
> ...



You blew up the ones with the bass/treble controls?  At least the others are working - those are the originals I had waaaaaaay back when I think, years old  They'll do till you can get some decent ones though, hopefully.


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

The top's just come off my keratosis *shares with thread*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Smoke alarm stuff: 



> If the property built was since June 1992 it must be fitted with mains powered smoke detector alarms on each floor level. As yet there is no legislation requiring smoke alarms to be fitted in older tenanted properties, but it is considered that common law 'duty of care' means that Landlords and their Agents could be liable should a fire cause injury or damage in a tenanted property where smoke alarms are not fitted


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *This is my 22,000th post *



Shit.... 

You are closing in on me fast!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> The top's just come off my keratosis *shares with thread*



Your what? 

Do I want to know this, really?


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Your what?
> 
> Do I want to know this, really?



It's a skin lesion/barnacle. Started getting bigger when I started getting really stressed. It's now a lot smaller *pick pick pick*

No, you probably didn't want to know that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

*Don't pick it!!!!* *slaps hand*


Omg tho I am so tired and want to go back to bed


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> It's a skin lesion/barnacle. Started getting bigger when I started getting really stressed. It's now a lot smaller *pick pick pick*
> 
> No, you probably didn't want to know that



ewwwwww


no, shouldn't have asked really


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate it! If I ever get any money, I'll have it lasered ZAP!

Stress


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

I get some skin thingy on my hands when I'm stressed. But sometimes I don't


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Just bit my lip


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

And lots of my hair has fallen out


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

My left leg aches lots at the moment


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

26 posts to go


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

I've got cold knees and non-ironic leg warmers on.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

We are the not for profit disorganisation


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just bit my lip





cesare said:


> And lots of my hair has fallen out





Badgers said:


> My left leg aches lots at the moment





5t3IIa said:


> I've got cold knees and non-ironic leg warmers on.


You're all falling apart!


Badgers said:


> We are the not for profit disorganisation


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Finding today really hard.
Feel like i'm in a goldfish bowl.
Half the department is avoiding me, the other half is walking past and looking at me with doe eyes.
Some want to talk about it...I don't. Too upset.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

Can you leave early?


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Finding today really hard.
> Feel like i'm in a goldfish bowl.
> Half the department is avoiding me, the other half is walking past and looking at me with doe eyes.
> Some want to talk about it...I don't. Too upset.





It might have been better if they'd told you a bit later in the afternoon, and let you go home early.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can you leave early?



Can't afford to leave early as i'm paid by the hour.

Boss has gone out for the afternoon to a meeting, I am hoping he doesn't return before I go home.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Go home early (if you can?) and have a bottle (but not too much) of nice wine


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 27, 2009)

As expected, Ive just been made redundant! Last day is Dec 31 and I get a £1,500 pay off. They were nice about it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> As expected, Ive just been made redundant! Last day is Dec 31 and I get a £1,500 pay off. They were nice about it.



Kinda shitty good news. I am glad they were nice to you.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> As expected, Ive just been made redundant! Last day is Dec 31 and I get a £1,500 pay off. They were nice about it.


I hope you don't have to work your last day!


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Kinda shitty good news. I am glad they were nice to you.



Cheers! They've been fair. I haven't had any actual work to do since about August and just spend every day downloading dodgy stuff from Rapidshare or surfing the internet. If it were my company I'd make me redundant too!

The whole firm will prob fold next year so it's unavoidable.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I hope you don't have to work your last day!



Well - they're not going to sack me for calling in sick!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Cheers! They've been fair. I haven't had any actual work to do since about August and just spend every day downloading dodgy stuff from Rapidshare or surfing the internet. If it were my company I'd make me redundant too!
> 
> The whole firm will prob fold next year so it's unavoidable.



V v v  glad you're able to take it on the chin


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> As expected, Ive just been made redundant! Last day is Dec 31 and I get a £1,500 pay off. They were nice about it.



How do you feel about it?

Weird to come back for 3 days after xmas eh?


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> V v v  glad you're able to take it on the chin


Cheers... I knew it was coming and was hoping they get on with it. Better to know what's going on than keep waiting forever.


cesare said:


> How do you feel about it?
> 
> Weird to come back for 3 days after xmas eh?



I feel ok - apprehensive about money and stuff but I reckon I could get temping work if necessary - hope so anyway... plus there's another interview in about two weeks so I'm going to focus on that. 

I don't think they'll hold me to coming in after xmas, or if they do we'll just spend it getting pissed anyway so not such a problem.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Odd times in the drag...


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I feel ok - apprehensive about money and stuff but I reckon I could get temping work if necessary - hope so anyway... plus there's another interview in about two weeks so I'm going to focus on that.
> 
> I don't think they'll hold me to coming in after xmas, or if they do we'll just spend it getting pissed anyway so not such a problem.



Good luck foir the next interview!


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> Good luck foir the next interview!



Thanks!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Odd times in the drag...



Shit time to be looking for a gig too 

I'm somewhat fortunate I've been in so many civil service temp jobs as they don't get all 'sit back and relax' for 7 weeks over bloody Xmas and New Year like a lot of smaller private companies do. If they need someone, they get someone in. It's all in the budget and the HR dept is well versed in sorting it out, bish bosh. 

Last perm job I had they put up an ad in October, which I applied for, then didn't interview and hire me until January.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Sales people calling me today. 
Phone companies and IT solutions mostly.


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

3


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sales people calling me today.
> Phone companies and IT solutions mostly.



Haven't you got an email to be sneding someone? *ahem*


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

woo!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Well - they're not going to sack me for calling in sick!


 for some reason I always think the 31st is taken as hols for everyone. I'm being special.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

I missed the milestone  

__~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

ooh?

Edit: so did I :d


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

Milestone?  



I'm not having a cig this afternoon, to make my fucking hours up


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Friday.... 
Wanna go home.... 

Meh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Milestone?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not having a cig this afternoon, to make my fucking hours up


9k posts on this thread. Badgers likes to get them NO ONE ELSE CARES!


Have you been able to work out what's gone on with your times then? Seems weird but if no one _can_ fuck about with your card maybe you made it up in your head and got it wrong?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Well done bee....even if you didn't realise!


In other news: Guess who just walked back in.


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

My screen shows me winning the milestone


----------



## zenie (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm gonna be the 10k poster, just to royally piss Badgers off


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you been able to work out what's gone on with your times then? Seems weird but if no one _can_ fuck about with your card maybe you made it up in your head and got it wrong?


They can fuck with it though... I didn't make it up  

I'm writing everything down now.



Rutita1 said:


> Well done bee....even if you didn't realise!
> 
> 
> In other news: Guess who just walked back in.


I only realised when I saw post 9002


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> And lots of my hair has fallen out



Urgh - I remember when that happened to me.  It's only been growing back properly in the last 6 months or so.  I thought the most recent bout of stress would have kicked it off again but thank god it hasn't.

I have been walking around talking to people and answering the door with marshmallow all over my top lip for half an hour, after scoffing a Tunnocks teacake, and NOBODY TOLD ME


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> As expected, Ive just been made redundant! Last day is Dec 31 and I get a £1,500 pay off. They were nice about it.



Sheeeeiiiitttt

Blimey - you okay?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> They can fuck with it though... I didn't make it up
> 
> I'm writing everything down now.



That's a bad bad thing  You SURE?


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Urgh - I remember when that happened to me.  It's only been growing back properly in the last 6 months or so.  I thought the most recent bout of stress would have kicked it off again but thank god it hasn't.
> 
> I have been walking around talking to people and answering the door with marshmallow all over my top lip for half an hour, after scoffing a Tunnocks teacake, and NOBODY TOLD ME



Pain isn't it. My mum told me to try B12, don't know if that's going to help.

I want a tunnocks teacake now!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> woo!



boo



cesare said:


> My screen shows me winning the milestone



You got post number 8999 (I think????)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

zenie said:


> I'm gonna be the 10k poster, just to royally piss Badgers off



Nothing pisses me off babes. 

I am an ocean of calm and never suffer from exasperation, frustration, rage or indeed headlice


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> Pain isn't it. My mum told me to try B12, don't know if that's going to help.
> 
> I want a tunnocks teacake now!



Fuck all worked for me for a couple of years - more than a couple actually.  I was told to cut down on the stress in my life. Yeh, fucking right, got an actual solution that doesn't involve giving up my teenager for adoption and going on the dole mate? 


You know what I THINK worked?  Or it might have been a coincidence, but within a couple of months of taking a combined hair, skin and nail vitamin, it started thickening up.  My skin looks a fuck of a lot better too! 

I've had two tunnocks teacakes today


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's a bad bad thing  You SURE?


Am I sure I didn't make it up? I wouldn't be fucking pissed off for having come in early two weeks on the trot if I had.

And yes I'm sure people can fuck with it - it;s just a plastic card that goes into a slot - pull it out, light goes off, timer stops counting. Push it in, light goes on, timer starts counting.


----------



## zenie (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nothing pisses me off babes.
> 
> I am an ocean of calm and never suffer from exasperation, frustration, rage or indeed headlice


 
Not even losing at board games?  

Rutita I'm sorry you didn't get the job, I read back the last few pages, how shitty for you.  Any idea who HAS got it and what their experience is like? How much fuckin admin experience can one person have? 

(((Cesares hair)))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Am I sure I didn't make it up? I wouldn't be fucking pissed off for having come in early two weeks on the trot if I had.
> 
> And yes I'm sure people can fuck with it - it;s just a plastic card that goes into a slot - pull it out, light goes off, timer stops counting. Push it in, light goes on, timer starts counting.



Sorry - I mean that you correctly calculated how much time you needed to make up and stuff to get back on track? 

Someone taking the card out for an hour to fuck with you is....fucked up!


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

How do we all feel about getting off our collective nut by 4 o' clock?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

zenie said:


> Not even losing at board games?





I am not allowed to play them any more. 
Divorce has been mentioned if I ever get the Monopoly out.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sorry - I mean that you correctly calculated how much time you needed to make up and stuff to get back on track?
> 
> Someone taking the card out for an hour to fuck with you is....fucked up!


yep, I was 5 hours down at the start of the month, on Wednesday I worked an evening do which would take 2.5 hours off that amount, but at the end of this month I'm down 3 hours.

Fuck knows mate. I feel like I'm whining too much... can't trust people here


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> How do we all feel about getting off our collective nut by 4 o' clock?


Lol... I take it you're in?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> yep, I was 5 hours down at the start of the month, on Wednesday I worked an evening do which would take 2.5 hours off that amount, but at the end of this month I'm down 3 hours.
> 
> Fuck knows mate. I feel like I'm whining too much... can't trust people here



Oh poor Bee  FUCING WORK _SUCKS COCKS IN HELL_


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

Grateful I've got a job (even if I don't like it ), but people being cunts, just because, pisses me off.


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Lol... I take it you're in?



I'm 'being proactive', 'blazing a trail', and 'thinking outside my fucking box'.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'm 'being proactive', 'blazing a trail', and 'thinking outside my fucking box'.



What is it this time Enveep?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am not allowed to play them any more.
> Divorce has been mentioned if I ever get the Monopoly out.



  I'm fucking terrible with board games.  Proper moody gob if I lose


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'm 'being proactive', 'blazing a trail', and 'thinking outside my fucking box'.



Stoned cunt 


One hour to go before I'm with ya!


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> boo
> 
> 
> 
> You got post number 8999 (I think????)



my screen shows the magic number, how odd


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'm 'being proactive', 'blazing a trail', and 'thinking outside my fucking box'.


Good lad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

I've just got two words for someone who might be lurking on this thread and they are *JESSE OWENS*


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

They're not words, they're names


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fuck all worked for me for a couple of years - more than a couple actually.  I was told to cut down on the stress in my life. Yeh, fucking right, got an actual solution that doesn't involve giving up my teenager for adoption and going on the dole mate?
> 
> 
> You know what I THINK worked?  Or it might have been a coincidence, but within a couple of months of taking a combined hair, skin and nail vitamin, it started thickening up.  My skin looks a fuck of a lot better too!
> ...



Well the only thing that's gonna sort out my stress atm is getting this bloody place sold, or winning the lottery 

I might try a hair/skin/nails vit, my nails aren't too clever atm either.

I'd like a tunnocks caramel wafer.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm fucking terrible with board games.  Proper moody gob if I lose



I think it is best that Soojy and Bhaji do not meet in RL babes. 

Can you imagine the sales related stories, the slagging off of the 'morons' we have worked with, the litres of wine and cider drunk and then out comes the Monopoly board.........


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What is it this time Enveep?



It was Poppy Day a bit back. I'm paying my respects.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> It was Poppy Day a bit back. I'm paying my respects.



It's been said before but: good man


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I think it is best that Soojy and Bhaji do not meet in RL babes.
> 
> Can you imagine the sales related stories, the slagging off of the 'morons' we have worked with, the litres of wine and cider drunk and then out comes the Monopoly board.........



OOoo I knowwww!!


Bet I'd kick the board over first


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

I am inside my fucking box but not for much longer today. 
Getting outta here at POETS o'clock.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> Well the only thing that's gonna sort out my stress atm is getting this bloody place sold, or winning the lottery
> 
> I might try a hair/skin/nails vit, my nails aren't too clever atm either.
> 
> I'd like a tunnocks caramel wafer.



Yeh, give em a go - I get the tesco own brand ones.  Worth a shot innit?

Don't like wafers.  Pointless they are.


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

The tradition of POETS day is a noble one.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

50 minutes to go...tick tock


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> The tradition of POETS day is a noble one.



It runs through my blood and ran through my fathers blood before me. 



sojourner said:


> 50 minutes to go...tick tock



23


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, give em a go - I get the tesco own brand ones.  Worth a shot innit?
> 
> Don't like wafers.  Pointless they are.



Will do, I'm shopping tommorrow for cheap veg and a couple of decent pound shops in Lewisham, there's a Tesco there too. Ta


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It runs through my blood and ran through my fathers blood before me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Talking of slackers and out of box, where is Yetty?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

66 mins


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Golden hour...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 23



cunt


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> 50 minutes to go...tick tock


cunt


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Golden hour...



Bottle of wine tonight Ru? How you feeling now?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

snatch


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> 50 minutes to go...tick tock





cesare said:


> Will do, I'm shopping tommorrow for cheap veg and a couple of decent pound shops in Lewisham, there's a Tesco there too. Ta





Badgers said:


> Talking of slackers and out of box, where is Yetty?





BiddlyBee said:


> 66 mins



cunts


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> cunt


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

> 5t3IIa	1,963
> Badgers	1,076
> Rutita1	860
> sojourner	671
> ...



cunts ^


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> cunts ^



This.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Stella's the biggest cunt of all!


That's 'is', btw, not 'got'





chortle


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> This.



You calling my wife a cunt you cunt 



> kittyP	36


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You calling my wife a cunt you cunt



Who you calling 'cunt', cunt?

Fucking cunt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Stella's the biggest cunt of all!
> 
> 
> That's 'is', btw, not 'got'
> ...



What have you heard?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What have you heard?



All I heard was an echo


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> All I heard was an echo


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> Who you calling 'cunt', cunt?
> 
> Fucking cunt.


I said, "You fuckin' come 'ere an' call me a fuckin' cunt …"


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I have been walking around talking to people and answering the door with marshmallow all over my top lip for half an hour, after scoffing a Tunnocks teacake, and NOBODY TOLD ME


lol 


sojourner said:


> Sheeeeiiiitttt
> 
> Blimey - you okay?



Yeah, I feel ok about it actually, it's been coming for a long time. I'm itching to get to the pub now though


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I said, "You fuckin' come 'ere an' call me a fuckin' cunt …"



I'm glad someone got it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> All I heard was an echo



Arf! 

Cunt


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


>



Glad someone got it  

I have shut everything down now except one browser, locked everything except the front door, bag is packed and in the starting blocks.....


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

> DEREK:
> He-, yeah, he said, "You call me a cunt, you fucking c-?" I said, "You f-", I said, "You fucking cunt".
> CLIVE:
> I should hope so, "you fucking cunt".
> ...





http://www.phespirit.info/derekandclive/live_02.htm


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'm glad someone got it.


Tis a fave of mine


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

> I put 'Cunt, London' on. I knew that would find him.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> All I heard was an echo


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Yeah, I feel ok about it actually, it's been coming for a long time. I'm itching to get to the pub now though



Good on ya


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Highest use of the word 'cunt' during a single days drag?


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Highest use of the word 'cunt' during a single days drag?



It's been a journey.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Damn.... 

Was in a good mood and the Friday feeling was high. 
Sadly it seems I will not be high.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

26 minutes..


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> 26 minutes..



Hang in there babes....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Should have left already, should be gone


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

haha


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> haha



Cunt off...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2009)

well into the golden hour now, in about 45 minutes I will have a pint in my hand  amd in about 20 I'll be out of here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> well into the golden shower now



WTF?



marty21 said:


> in about 45 minutes I will have a pint in my hand



People like you SICKEN me


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cunt off...



  8 mins and I'm turning this fucking machine OFF


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

Everyone else has gone... I think I'll cunt off at 5, and sod the 15mins til Monday.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> People like you SICKEN me



I will be a cunt with a pint of foaming ale , yes I will


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Got the urge to smash stuff over here in fitz....


*breathes deeply*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

You on your bike?

Have a shout at random people on the way home


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> People like you SICKEN me


maybe you'll get so sick you die


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have a shoot at random people on the way home


*corrected*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You on your bike?
> 
> Have a shout at random people on the way home



Didn't bring the bike today as I walked in...I kinda knew what was coming so didn't sleep well and needed to think...I'll take the packed wagon home just to complete this day of doom with more irritation.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Right, I am wanking the slag outta here fucktards


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2009)

^ me tooo!!!


tara all, take it easy out there


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Me too... they can bill me for the 10 minutes.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for kind words all ...have a great weekend!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2009)

1 minute....


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

Have a good weekend all


----------



## zenie (Nov 27, 2009)

no you all have to stay for another 7 minutes  

Anybody there?  Anybody?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

hi


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

Got the oven heating up


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2009)

at myself,Saturday left the house at 11 to drive to Bath, came out with my bag and coat, car key wasn't working, battery had run out, went back in, I was hot, so took my coat off, put my bags on, I was going to see what battery I needed to get, then had the bright idea of going to the garage at the top of the road, left the house, without my bag and coat (and without the house keys) closed the door went up to the garage, then realised the car key would still work, and realised that I was locked out, mrs21 had left to go and see her dad in lincolnshire and wasn't back til about 8pm, so I drove to Bath, with just the clothes I had on, and about 40 minutes into journey, I'd got to Maida Vale, within spitting distance of the A40, I had a nagging feeling that I'd left the front door ajar, a feeling I just couldn't shake, so turned around and drove back to Hackney, arrived to find the door still locked, so drove back towards Bath, only adding another hour and a half on my journey


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 29, 2009)

Marty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2009)

My winterval drag seems to have started already and even the news of Saint Andrew’s Day has barely lifted my spirits today. Necked a glass of cranberry juice and all is squash around the place.Feels too early for coffee.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2009)

So bloody cold I needed another hour of duvet warmth. 
Hate this Monday in the face with feeling


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to go back to bed, not trek all the way across London.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2009)

Working from home 

But for good reasons


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2009)

morning all, got up at 7, a early rising record of the month


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2009)

Why am I up this early? I'm on the dole, I should be lying in my pit and dozing till Jeremy Kyle comes on.


Mug of tea. Giant mug, saved for o god o'clock occaisons


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2009)

It's gonna be a wet one....I am up late, this is a sign of my disgust...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

Morning 


Badgers said:


> Working from home
> 
> But for good reasons


Good reasons? 



Rutita1 said:


> It's gonna be a wet one....I am up late, this is a sign of my disgust...


How was your weekend Rutituti? The rain's died down a bit 

I am cheery for no reason!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Morning Good reasons?



Flat stuff mebbe 
Could be good or could be crushingly bad, you know how this works.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

*crosses fingers and toes*

Good weekend?


----------



## Madusa (Nov 30, 2009)

just woke up, necked a coffee, not in at work til half 12, but still feel the dread. God. body's aching and it's cold. It's gonna be a looooonnnnggg one today...shitty staff meeting first thing that will go on for *2* hours!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *crosses fingers and toes*
> 
> Good weekend?



Yeah but no but yeah......


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

*yawwwwwwwwwnnnnn*

fuck sake.  Mondays should be fucking banned.

Bhaaaaaji - what in the name of gods big balls were you doing up before 5am?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I am cheery for no reason!


Well that didn't last long


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

mhngkurfv ,ur


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> mhngkurfv ,ur



Hmmm?


drunk already dear?


----------



## Madusa (Nov 30, 2009)

Off to grab a shower and start getting ready for work. Oh the DOOM! Totally alright when im working just the getting up, getting out and then sitting through this fucking meeting. Oh god! 

Right, just 4 days of work, payday and then a 5-day weekend... eye on the prize, mads. Eye on the prize...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

5 day weekend! Nice one


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Hmmm?
> 
> 
> drunk already dear?



pre coffee 

I feel very tired today, yuk


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Ack


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> pre coffee
> 
> I feel very tired today, yuk



I see

I have already sunk my 2 cups of nuclear strength black coffee, so am able to speak, at least.  Motivation's kinda on the floor though.  Fucking Mondays.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ack



Owt from th'agency yet our kid?


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I see
> 
> I have already sunk my 2 cups of nuclear strength black coffee, so am able to speak, at least.  Motivation's kinda on the floor though.  Fucking Mondays.



My motivation's non existent this morning, but I've got loads to do. Argh. Nearly finished first coffee.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Owt from th'agency yet our kid?



They put me forward for soemthing on Friday so hopefully I'll have an interview this week then start next week, I suppose.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

Fingers crossed stells. Never know, they might have you in for interview tomorrow and start on Weds? Chin up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, I know it's good-ish news but I had my chin up all last week and now it's got a bit lower  Fucking cold doesn't help tbh. Got Pub Quiz to do today and nto really in the mood. Tore up my heels on Saturday wearing new shoes and getting stuck in the rain ow ow ow so feel crippled. Is totslly ridiculous situation tbh


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh well, on the bright side, at least you can go back to bed stells!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh well, on the bright side, at least you can go back to bed stells!!



I can't! I mustn't! I can't fuck up my sleeping pattern cuz that'll make me turn into a teenager and I'll be up til 3am and spend all afternoons wanking


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't! I mustn't! I can't fuck up my sleeping pattern cuz that'll make me turn into a teenager and I'll be up til 3am and spend all afternoons wanking



Sounds great though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They put me forward for soemthing on Friday so hopefully I'll have an interview this week then start next week, I suppose.



 but also  

My crown is loose again. I will be having words with the dentist tomorrow ....like "Will you fix it in again, please"


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm fucking starving already

May have to have an oatie - getting dizzy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Agy rang! Have an interview tomorrow! Celebrated by putting the heating on!


----------



## g force (Nov 30, 2009)

Get in Stella!


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Agy rang! Have an interview tomorrow! Celebrated by putting the heating on!



Woo!!! Best of luck


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Agy rang! Have an interview tomorrow! Celebrated by putting the heating on!



Yay!! Good Luck


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

It's going to be one of those massively intense panel interviews for a shitty know-nothing-standing-on-my-head admin gig tho  That's what they do now, instead of just trusting I can do it and sending me off places. Agy bod said they'd already seen someone but wanted someone else 'for comparison' for fuck's sake!


----------



## prunus (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Agy rang! Have an interview tomorrow! Celebrated by putting the heating on!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

prunus said:


>



Bollocks to it! Makes me _furious_!


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's going to be one of those massively intense panel interviews for a shitty know-nothing-standing-on-my-head admin gig tho  That's what they do now, instead of just trusting I can do it and sending me off places. Agy bod said they'd already seen someone but wanted someone else 'for comparison' for fuck's sake!



'For comparison' ...  What, so they're not seen to just be making an internal appt or summat?


----------



## prunus (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bollocks to it! Makes me _furious_!



Oh.

 then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> 'For comparison' ...  What, so they're not seen to just be making an internal appt or summat?



Agy bod said it was another temp


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Agy bod said it was another temp



Same agy?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

Does sound a bit sus that stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> Same agy?



Yes, I believe so. He spent some time explaining how they held the exclusive  contract for this company but he couldn't speak to the client and had to go through their Bedford branch for the info so I should hold on for maps and JD etc being emailed to me. As far as my experience goes with them it's not too weird, like.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How was your weekend Rutituti?




Weekend was okay, quite productive as I managed a whole heap of study. 

How do you know my nickname?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Weekend was okay, quite productive as I managed a whole heap of study.
> 
> How do you know my nickname?


I didn't... it just flows and sounds right 



5t3IIa said:


> Agy bod said it was another temp


That's good news.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2009)

namesWRAPPEDaroundNAMESwrappedAROUNDirony


----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't! I mustn't! I can't fuck up my sleeping pattern cuz that'll make me turn into a teenager and I'll be up til 3am and spend all afternoons wanking



Welcome to my world. I've just got up. If it wasn't for the crippling poverty I could live with this dole lark.


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, I believe so. He spent some time explaining how they held the exclusive  contract for this company but he couldn't speak to the client and had to go through their Bedford branch for the info so I should hold on for maps and JD etc being emailed to me. As far as my experience goes with them it's not too weird, like.



Fingers crossed you get it over the other person then, g'luck


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

NVP said:


> Welcome to my world. I've just got up. If it wasn't for the crippling poverty I could live with this dole lark.



I don't like it. I like the routine of working. I float about doing fuck all then I'm off work, jst eating and wandering around the flat  HATE IT!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> Fingers crossed you get it over the other person then, g'luck



Thank you!


----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2009)

Suits me. I potter around making beer, planning my dinner with military precision and watching loads of movies. I'll be good at being retired when it comes round. I've had plenty of practice.


----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2009)

And I get to read lots of books. Seriously, it's fucking great.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

It's fucking shit what's wrong with you!?


----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyhow, I have big plans for today.

I can 1. Go to Lidl and try to do the shopping wthout spending any money

or

2.

Actually, there isn't a 2, thinking about it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2009)

I have got my knickers on inside out  I am such a failure as a human being sometimes


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have got my knickers on inside out  I am such a failure as a human being sometimes



You've got knickers on? 

I don't have that problem


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2009)

I am fighting some seriously destructive urges today...I feel trapped, used and unappreciated.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

You in the office? Still feel furious?  I would tbh.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You in the office? Still feel furious?  I would tbh.



So would I


You could always try to cheer yourself up though Ru by putting your knickers on inside out.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You in the office? Still feel furious?  I would tbh.



Yes.
Yes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

You need to do or say something to make yourself feel better and be able to handle it.

I wonder what?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

NVP said:


> Anyhow, I have big plans for today.
> 
> I can 1. Go to Lidl and try to do the shopping wthout spending any money
> 
> ...


I love lidl... I'm going there later to look at sewing things


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm. 12.30 and not done anything


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hmm. 12.30 and not done anything



No different to your average day then


----------



## zenie (Nov 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have got my knickers on inside out  I am such a failure as a human being sometimes


 
I've worn thongs with the gusset round my hip instead of underneath before, I also quite often put my pants on inside out and don't relaise til half way through the day. 

This morning I left 18 quids worth of change at the newsagent. 

What's for lunch draggers?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

^ hehe zenie.  My worst episode back in my thong-wearing days was getting back to a party after dancing for hours in a pair of pvc kecks, DYING for a wee, wiggling myself inch by inch out of the kecks, sitting down and finally letting go to a glorious wee...until I remembered I'd left my thong on


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Agy rang! Have an interview tomorrow! Celebrated by putting the heating on!



good luck!!


more thong wearing stories from the rest of you pls


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you 

Am feeling meh today tho


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2009)

for balance, i was once in the loo at work, jeans round my ankles, when a pair of boxers (not the one's that were also around my ankles) sneaked out of the bottom of my jeans


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## zenie (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> ^ hehe zenie. My worst episode back in my thong-wearing days was getting back to a party after dancing for hours in a pair of pvc kecks, DYING for a wee, wiggling myself inch by inch out of the kecks, sitting down and finally letting go to a glorious wee...until I remembered I'd left my thong on


 
ahaha 



marty21 said:


> for balance, i was once in the loo at work, jeans round my ankles, when a pair of boxers (not the one's that were also around my ankles) sneaked out of the bottom of my jeans


 
I've done that before too  Had to sneak them in my pocket


----------



## prunus (Nov 30, 2009)

I have no underwear-based stories.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

prunus said:


> I have no underwear-based stories.


Me either... I don't like thongs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

prunus said:


> I have no underwear-based stories.



What about your wet pants story?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Me either... I don't like thongs.



madness!

stories can include any type of underwear 

HTH


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't think of any pants stories


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

*thinks*

nope... no interesting underwear stories


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, a nice conclusion to my pissy thong tale is that after managing to get completely out of the pvc kecks and remove the pissy thong, I balled it up in some bog roll and put it in my coat pocket (I was spangled at the time, not exactly in a sensible frame of mind), and only found them again when I was next out - pulled tissue out of my pocket and the pissy thong fell out, in the pub


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

I might count my pants *averts eyes from accounts*


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well, a nice conclusion to my pissy thong tale is that after managing to get completely out of the pvc kecks and remove the pissy thong, I balled it up in some bog roll and put it in my coat pocket (I was spangled at the time, not exactly in a sensible frame of mind), and only found them again when I was next out - pulled tissue out of my pocket and the pissy thong fell out, in the pub


It gets better


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

I once went out with a bra attached to the sleeve of my jacket and some woman had to stop me in the street and say "Darling, you have an...uhmm *points*", luckily only 50 metres from my house.

Does that help?


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

Cheese and tomato toastie in GF grill.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I once went out with a bra attached to the sleeve of my jacket and some woman had to stop me in the street and say "Darling, you have an...uhmm *points*", luckily only 50 metres from my house.
> 
> Does that help?



That's okay

Has anyone ever managed to undo their own bra, by mysterious means?  And you get that 'oh fuck' look on your face when you realise your tits are swinging free and you have to fix yourself?

I did it once on the M6 doing 80, after itching my back on the car seat


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That's okay
> 
> Has anyone ever managed to undo their own bra, by mysterious means?  And you get that 'oh fuck' look on your face when you realise your tits are swinging free and you have to fix yourself?
> 
> I did it once on the M6 doing 80, after itching my back on the car seat



did you managed to do it up again at 80?

:impressedface


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Hahah! Yes! I had a bra and the clasps had _almost_ gone but after a Baloo-type scratch session up the chair at work it's suddenyl all airy and free up in there


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> did you managed to do it up again at 80?
> 
> :impressedface



No mate.  I had to wait til I got off the motorway before fixing myself - I'm good, but I ain't _that_ good


----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2009)

If you should ever find yourself pulling a woman with her kecks on inside out, it's not the done thing to point and laugh. Or say 'Mmm, sexeeeee' in a sarcastic voice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2009)

Meeting at 2.30pm, meeting at 3pm... 

Enough now. Home time please?


----------



## prunus (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahah! Yes! I had a bra and the clasps had _almost_ gone but after a Baloo-type scratch session up the chair at work it's suddenyl all airy and free up in there



I'm gone, man, solid gone...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

NVP said:


> If you should ever find yourself pulling a woman with her kecks on inside out, it's not the done thing to point and laugh. Or say 'Mmm, sexeeeee' in a sarcastic voice.



I would laugh


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Meeting at 2.30pm, meeting at 3pm...
> 
> Enough now. Home time please?



Fucking tell me about it

My stomach's not feeling at it's best today, think I have some low lying bug or sommat, and everything is an effort.  I hate myself for clock watching


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm gone, man, solid gone...


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fucking tell me about it
> 
> *My stomach's not feeling at it's best today, think I have some low lying bug or sommat,* and everything is an effort.  I hate myself for clock watching



Maybe you just need a decent Goldacre?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm going to have another handful of biscuits, that way I don't have to cook anything.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> Maybe you just need a decent Goldacre?



A what? 

Oh - do you mean shit?  Yeh - thought about that before, did a little fart, and decided that even the 'odour neutraliser' in the women's bogs here wouldn't be able to cope with the stench

I have some new incense at home - I'll wait


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> A what?
> 
> Oh - do you mean shit?  Yeh - thought about that before, did a little fart, and decided that even the 'odour neutraliser' in the women's bogs here wouldn't be able to cope with the stench
> 
> I have some new incense at home - I'll wait



Yep, that's what I meant. I read Bad Science in installments in the loo.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

Actually, now that you've drawn my attention to it again, I might not have a choice


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Actually, now that you've drawn my attention to it again, I might not have a choice



Better out than in!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

I've just been out and got a large devon split


*chortle*


----------



## prunus (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I've just been out and got a large devon split
> 
> 
> *chortle*



 This a euphamism I haven't heard before...?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2009)

14:45pm and it's a slow day in fitz...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

prunus said:


> This a euphamism I haven't heard before...?



Is a large white crusty loaf of bread, unsliced, from the bakers

I can't ask for the friggin thing without smirking though 

*is ten years old*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Just popped in for a moan!

1. Shower curtain fell down (I think because it was v cold last night and I keep the window open. The wood panel over the boiler fell off too  )
1.1 So I have to stand on side of bath to put it back up
2. Can't get arse in gear to do pub quiz and it's in 5 hours
2.2 
3. Fucking stinking shit job interview tomorrow
4. I hate my life


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

Why do you think cold weather would make a shower curtain fall down?   Or a wood panel? Are you crazy lady?

Good luck for the interview

Go and have a wank - clear your mind


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

(1)     What Roman god is January named for ? 



	(2)     Name the 5 of the 7 Wonders of the Ancient World ?


	(3)     What year did we go to decimilastion ?



	(4)     Which river flows through Rome ?



	(5)     What TV series featured Emma Peel ?


	(6)     What was the lost and regained by John Milton ? 



	(7)     What is fastest mammal on earth ?




	(8)     What is 20% of 850 ? 




	(9)     How Many MEP's are there ? 




	(10)     Which company started the accounting scandal in the business world   ? 




	(11)     What sport is called the sport of Kings ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Why do you think cold weather would make a shower curtain fall down?   Or a wood panel? Are you crazy lady?
> 
> Good luck for the interview
> 
> Go and have a wank - clear your mind



It's on one of the extending metal pole things. I reckon it contracts in the cold. That's science, that is.

I just put it up and it fell down again so eating soup and making LA LA LA mind waves 



cesare said:


> (1)     What Roman god is January named for ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you v much but mine is topical  I am proud that it's not from a book, rod for own back etc etc


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thank you v much but mine is topical  I am proud that it's not from a book, rid for own back etc etc



Shower curtain rid?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> Shower curtain rid?



*sobs*


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *sobs*




Ridiculous


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's on one of the extending metal pole things. I reckon it contracts in the cold. That's science, that is.
> 
> I just put it up and it fell down again so eating soup and making LA LA LA mind waves



Superglue is your friend

Science cannot argue with superglue


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

poor stella


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2009)

Must get metro and standard


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

I wouldn't bother as I have left house about 3 times n the last week myself. 

Unemployment is a fucker in more ways than the six billion already mentioned


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That's okay
> 
> Has anyone ever managed to undo their own bra, by mysterious means?  And you get that 'oh fuck' look on your face when you realise your tits are swinging free and you have to fix yourself?
> 
> I did it once on the M6 doing 80, after itching my back on the car seat



I used to have a bra which was a fav of mine but had a dodgy clasp and used to regularly come undone.

Luckily it was a front loader so a little easier, and more discreet, to do up than regular ones!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

OK curtain back up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Still up.

Gonna go and walk past if a few times - that's what fucked it earlier


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Success


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

Superglue involved?


fucking hell this is a long day.  still...getting into the last hour shortly...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Shit shit shit 4pm and still nt finished :wails:

I've fucked up even more badly than usual as I have to go and print bits of it somewhere too  x 6bn


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

I just did an email : proud:


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

I managed to finish a report


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

I might start drinking


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I might start drinking



Always a bright idea that

The temperature has just dipped drastically.  Glad I bought my little fan heater.  Am no longer threatening to beat up tenants who leave the door open


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Fucking hell I want to cancel


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fucking hell I want to cancel



Can you not do that or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Can you not do that or something?



Well, yeah but I only want to cancel cuz I'm a lazy twat. Not really a good enough reason for my peace of mind, you know


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, yeah but I only want to cancel cuz I'm a lazy twat. Not really a good enough reason for my peace of mind, you know



I think it's a fair enough reason

I don't do lots of stuff purely because I'm a lazy twat


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

Just been working on a redundancy programme 

Depressing


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> Just been *working on a redundancy programme*
> 
> Depressing



For who?  How do you mean?


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> For who?  How do you mean?



I find it depressing knowing that some more people out there are about to be made redundant. All I can do is make sure it's done properly.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> I find it depressing knowing that some more people out there are about to be made redundant. *All I can do is make sure it's done properly*.



Best thing you can do though eh lass?

It's become normal now, hasn't it?  Endless redundancies. Just like being back in the 80s again.


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Best thing you can do though eh lass?
> 
> It's become normal now, hasn't it?  Endless redundancies. Just like being back in the 80s again.



Yeah, I know. I do hate it though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2009)

Boss has offered me a heater and dougnuts today ...I can't even bear to look at him.

4:50pm...so near...


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

Got to do a pregnancy discrimination grievance now. Further joy


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's on one of the extending metal pole things. I reckon it contracts in the cold. That's science, that is.
> 
> I just put it up and it fell down again so eating soup and making LA LA LA mind waves
> 
> ...



I once had an amusing incident with one of those shower rails,I was having a shower,slipped, grabbed the rail,it came away from the wall causing me to somersault out of the bath and land on my back,oh the hilarity, me, shower curtain and pole together on the floor in loving embrace


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I once had an amusing incident with one of those shower rails,I was having a shower,slipped, grabbed the rail,it came away from the wall causing me to somersault out of the bath and land on my back,oh the hilarity, me, shower curtain and pole together on the floor in loving embrace



That happened to button a few months back. I didn't even hear the loud crash


----------



## rennie (Nov 30, 2009)

I've actually done work today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I once had an amusing incident with one of those shower rails,I was having a shower,slipped, grabbed the rail,it came away from the wall causing me to somersault out of the bath and land on my back,oh the hilarity, me, shower curtain and pole together on the floor in loving embrace



I tucked my fone in my bra when I went to balance on the edge of the bath. No way am I breaking my neck and no one knowing about it 

PQ 67% done Marty, 67%


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 30, 2009)

Apologies for being all smug again, but I've just had a great day. I do love the Chancery archives. I opened what i thought would be a pretty dull file this afternoon, only to find a huge amount of personal and business correspondence from the 1750s and 1760s - fascinating stuff, and just what I've been looking for for a while. 

I'm now reading a chapter plan someone's sent me for yet another project he and I discussed last year, and which I'd like to get off the ground, and feeling a sudden surge of motivation to do something about it. I like this feeling.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2009)

Ups and downs Roadie


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

Good on ya roadie, I likes it when people have a good day


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Apologies for being all smug again, but I've just had a great day. I do love the Chancery archives. I opened what i thought would be a pretty dull file this afternoon, only to find a huge amount of personal and business correspondence from the 1750s and 1760s - fascinating stuff, and just what I've been looking for for a while.
> 
> I'm now reading a chapter plan someone's sent me for yet another project he and I discussed last year, and which I'd like to get off the ground, and feeling a sudden surge of motivation to do something about it. I like this feeling.



Simple pleasures!  I loves them.


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Simple pleasures!  I loves them.



I'm not sure that attempting to decipher handwritten correspondence from the mid 1700s would be something that I'd describe as a simple pleasure


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> I'm not sure that attempting to decipher handwritten correspondence from the mid 1700s would be something that I'd describe as a simple pleasure



 I do....individual interests/things that make us happy.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> I'm not sure that attempting to decipher handwritten correspondence from the mid 1700s would be something that I'd describe as a simple pleasure



The handwriting was surprisingly clear, actually, but the gentleman's spelling was quite quixotic.


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I do....individual interests/things that make us happy.



If you fay fo.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> If you fay fo.



 See that wasn't hard for either of us was it...it was fimple. 


In other news, I have some studying to attend to.


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> The handwriting was surprisingly clear, actually, but the gentleman's spelling was quite quixotic.



Ooo I guess being in the archives meant that the ink hadn't faded too much either. One of my interests is calligraphy ... I can spend ages looking at monkish scribings in museums for example. 

Yep, the spellings seem to be more whimsical the further back you go. There's loads of different variations on my surname in parish registers etc, even though the family connections are quite clear.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 1, 2009)

it's 5:36am.....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

It is fookin early....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 1, 2009)

Morning Badgers.

What are you doing up? 

I went to bed too early last night so woke up at 5am...Today I have to return to the enchanted castle (office) and continue to do the job they don't believe i'm good enough to do. Weirdness.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

Allo allo 

Must be hurting ya Rutitty as it is limbo feeling?
I find these periods intolerable and know your pain. 
You need to make a game of it I think?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 1, 2009)

3rd coffee here in Hackney.....

What shall I call this game badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> 3rd coffee here in Hackney.....
> 
> What shall I call this game badgers?



Dunno but it needs a name. 

Undercover reporter fighting to expose the system? 
Spy gathering information? 
Prisoner of war?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Prisoner of war?




Funnily enough I feel like a bit of a prisoner at the mo. I can't leave because I need the pittance I am being paid by the agency and the job centre won't touch me if I make myself unemployed. 


I think I have had too much coffee this morning...starting to shake a bit..


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

Yawning along on the sofa, sipping too much coffee too which is not ideal. 
Mind is whirring with stuff to do and things and junk so gotta get on with it. 
Bath soon and then into the mire of the drag again.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2009)

overslept, thank the good lord for flexi-time


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

The 01st of the month of the drag of the Yule and settling back in after work from home Monday. 
Coffee in the system, banana for brekkie and a new dawn of a long day


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The 01st of the month of the drag of the Yule and settling back in after work from home Monday.
> Coffee in the system, banana for brekkie and a new dawn of a long day


it's not that long: it will be dark by five.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Busy day today!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Busy day today!


what, 15 minutes of working for the government?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what, 15 minutes of working for the government?



No, actually. Have an interview plus arranging another plus meeting mother for coffee at Nat. Port. Gall. 

= busy :v-sign:


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2009)

doesn't sound that busy to me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> doesn't sound that busy to me.



And you'll be strolling about some aisles and posting on urban?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

So all happy then?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2009)

Good luck stella m'dear!

A game sounds like a good idea Ru 


well, I fucking hate winter, and I expect to be moaning about the cold for quite some time now.

I didn't even do my exy bike this morning because I just couldn't face getting out of bed into the cold.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Frost on roofs!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Frost on roofs!



frost on tv!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2009)

Actually, the sunrise this morning was absolutely gorgeous


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> frost on tv!



Thanks for your input :yawn:

In other news....wait, I've forgotten what I was going to type?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, I've remembered 

Pole still up! I think because I _closed the window_. That's science, that


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks for your input :yawn:
> 
> In other news....wait, I've forgotten what I was going to type?


dementia


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

blah blah 


blah


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

Meeting now


----------



## cesare (Dec 1, 2009)

*pinch*

*punch*

No returns


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

*punch*

what?


----------



## cesare (Dec 1, 2009)

5t3iia said:


> *punch*
> 
> what?



no returns

faynights


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)

you never did pinch punch stells?

*slap* 

*kick*

white rabbits?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah yeah dunno about rabbits or 'faynights' tho


----------



## fogbat (Dec 1, 2009)

Good luck with tinterview, Stella.


----------



## cesare (Dec 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah yeah dunno about rabbits or 'faynights' tho



You say 'white rabbits' on the first of the month

'Faynights' is what you say (with fingers crossed behind your back) to stop being *had.* Or retaliated on.

Good luck!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)

interview today? g'luck


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> overslept, thank the good lord for flexi-time



Ditto.   I wasn't planning on getting up any too early this morning after yesterday's 6am start, and since I don't have to be anywhere until later. I did not, however, intend sleeping right through the alarm clock and waking up at 1030. 

Good luck Stella.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Ditto.   I wasn't planning on getting up any too early this morning after yesterday's 6am start, and since I don't have to be anywhere until later. I did not, however, intend sleeping right through the alarm clock and waking up at 1030.
> 
> Good luck Stella.



I slept through the alarm clock and woke up at 8.15 


and good luck stella luv


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Massively early in Royal Oak! Havin a coffee and gazing blankly into middle distance.
Thanks for lucks x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Massively early in Royal Oak! Havin a coffee and gazing blankly into middle distance.
> Thanks for lucks x



Hope it goes well for ya Stella....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks darling. Hope your sit is bearable now


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 1, 2009)

Urgh! People are ringing me up and making me do work!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

Meeting over thank fuck 

Good news on the interview front Stelly


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2009)

Good luck with the interview, Stella.

I have made no effort to find work whatsoever.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

Off to lunch now 
Well, just a stroll down the road and a crappy sarnie or something probably


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2009)

have a meeting starting, yes starting! at 3.45


----------



## rennie (Dec 1, 2009)

I took a two hour lunch break today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)

Lunch done, couldn't find a mince pie though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

Lunch stroll done, hoping for a relaxing afternoon now but unlikely...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone got a mince pie for me? 

I have clementines, will swap.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Anyone got a mince pie for me?
> 
> I have clementines, will swap.



Sadly not BB  

How about a McPie instead?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2009)

fucks sake stella, what are you DOING in there?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

FFS Stella


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

3pm drag window arrives like a cloud of turd


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)

turd clouds suck


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

Yup!! 

The tiredness has just arrived and it is cold in the office


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2009)

Is she STILL in the interview?  I am having a cheeky pint before a meeting


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2009)

ffs

my lazy arsed fucking daughter has just texted me to tell me she 'got up late, didn't have time to do the jobs, am working late at uni' 

I let her off doing the dishes last night on the proviso she did them today.  So now I get to do BOTH fucking lots of dirty dishes BEFORE making fucking tea. AND the fucking litter trays stink and should have been changed today 


nnnggg


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

sojourner said:


> nnnggg





I wanna get out of here soon but no early sneaking off tonight it seems. May well be able to get away at 5pm so not all bad. Think that tonight the plan is to stretch out on the couch and listen to Jamaica Inn on the iPlayer, most enjoyable


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

Fuck it, outta here by 17:00 today and running home


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)

That's a long way 

I'm staying til 5.15pm, because there's nowt much to go home for and could do with making up a bit more of these bloody hours.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's a long way





Well, tonight I think I will go by train but will walk to the train station at a brisk pace to compensate.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2009)

Bye


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2009)

tara bhaaaaji


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2009)

pip pip


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Awight. Got implessly lost and was 40 mins late  It was under the Westway and next to the canal 
Seemed to go OK tho but who the fuck knows  Only said 'cock' once.
Thanks for kind wishes


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Awight. Got implessly lost and was 40 mins late  It was under the Westway and next to the canal
> Seemed to go OK tho but who the fuck knows  Only said 'cock' once.
> Thanks for kind wishes



I used to work almost on the canal by the westway !! 

good luck chuck


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Awight. Got implessly lost and was 40 mins late  It was under the Westway and next to the canal
> Seemed to go OK tho but who the fuck knows  Only said 'cock' once.






I thought you were early and having a coffee? 


G'luck regardless.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Map said it was 150 metres around the corner....which it sorta was but _secreted_, sunk into the ground, in a _lair_, in a biz village thingy. Plus I believed people wandering about who said it was up the other way.

It's an intriguing company  but a low paid temp gig


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 1, 2009)

Check the jobs thread...am posting some links there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## cesare (Dec 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Map said it was 150 metres around the corner....which it sorta was but _secreted_, sunk into the ground, in a _lair_, in a biz village thingy. Plus I believed people wandering about who said it was up the other way.
> 
> It's an intriguing company  but a low paid temp gig



While you were there you should have nipped into the Monsoon/Accessorize HQ to see if they had any vacancies.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

cesare said:


> While you were there you should have nipped into the Monsoon/Accessorize HQ to see if they had any vacancies.



I was trying not to be flustered tbh. 40 mins is pretty fucking late, even though they were very nice about it. Then afterwards I was starving and had to meet my mum in Town.

I'll look on their website now, I suppose 

edit: just noticed you are vvv clever and know exactly who I had the int with!


----------



## cesare (Dec 1, 2009)

:smirk:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

I quite fancy it tbh. Wish it was more money of course but the atmos seems zippy and that, iyswim. Pus it's ongoing so I can relax for a bit


----------



## cesare (Dec 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I quite fancy it tbh. Wish it was more money of course but the atmos seems zippy and that, iyswim. Pus it's ongoing so I can relax for a bit



Crossing fingers for ya


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2009)

lo. hope y'all keeping well. don't get the opportunity to pop in here as much during my working day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Alright PT. Sorry for your troubles. Hope w*rk is OK


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2009)

aye, can't complain my dear, apart from the bastids keeping me busy with work things....

how was PQ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 1, 2009)

Alright apart from the heckling  The fucking Marty


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2009)

what do you expect tbf


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

6:40am...Am off today but my body obviously doesn't believe that...

1st coffee in Hackney.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Yawn, yawn, yawn!!!!! 
Could have slept till 07:00 tomorrow but damn w*rk will not allow. Guess it is hump day and only two more sleeps till Friday/Freeday but still hating it. Never mind, will drag through the commute, drag through the morning and race out the door


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

There seems to be a spring in your step and a chirp in your voice Badgers...almost as if the words don't match the tone.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Springs and chirps will arrive on Friday Rutity  

On which note I am done and heading off as sheep amidst the wolves


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Springs and chirps will arrive on Friday Rutity



Yes, I am sure they will.....perhaps I could hear/detect the anticipation of chirps and springs ?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2009)

we have broken the back of this week people, congrats to all


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we have broken the back of this week people, congrats to all



That is the sort of half hearted optimism this organisation needs Marty. You sir are an inspiration to us all and I salute you 

Three Weetabix and a coffee on the desk and starting to switch the work head on now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

OH JESBUS! The cat has just puked TWICE in the BEDROOM which has a CREAM CARPET


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OH JESBUS! The cat has just puked TWICE in the BEDROOM which has a CREAM CARPET



Not the best of starts to the day babes 

Have you rubbed the cats face in the puke yet or what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Not rubbed  It looks really sorry 

I can't deal with it until I've dealt with this coffee


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2009)

Porridge eaten... so erm, guess I should do some work 

Ew  that vanish carpet cleaner works a treat 

Can't believe you said cock at your interview  hope you get the job.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

It was about the last word I said  5th to last - "I hope I didn't cock it up by being late" just as we were shaking hands in reception before I left 

Now the cat is whining cuz it needs feeding again as it just vommed it's breakfast onto the carpet


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Reading stuff from HMRC which makes so little sense to me. 
How to explain this to customers when HMRC can't explain it to me is confusing. 

Ah well, coffee number two is helping and have some more interesting w*rk to do later on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

What I was going to moan about, before cat business overtook events, was that I was so tired I went to bed at 10pm last night then couldn't go to sleep until midnight  I couldn't keep my eyes open but I just wasn't tired enough apparently


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It was about the last word I said  5th to last - "I hope I didn't cock it up by being late" just as we were shaking hands in reception before I left


lol... that's not so bad then 



5t3IIa said:


> What I was going to moan about, before cat business overtook events, was that I was so tired I went to bed at 10pm last night then couldn't go to sleep until midnight  I couldn't keep my eyes open but I just wasn't tired enough apparently


Worried about something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Worried about something?



Yeah, 'spect being unemployed is playing on my mind a bit 

Fucking cat though!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> was that I was so tired I went to bed at 10pm last night then couldn't go to sleep until midnight  I couldn't keep my eyes open but I just wasn't tired enough apparently



Hate this... 

Do find myself nodding off on the sofa but then getting into bed and lying there wondering why I can't sleep!?!?!? Most annoying but tends to correct itself every second or third day with a very early night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Vom dealt with. Cilit banged it.

You know, Bee, when you leave your bra on the floor and the cat voms on it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2009)

a dog would never do this, never.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

bloody would!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

Dogs have the decency to eat the puke back up after they have vommed it up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Argh! I almost took a pic of it but couldn't as too disgusting but that's bad too


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning campers

I'm glad you cleared the 'cock' comment up stella, as that was the first thing I needed to ask   Fingers crossed for ya gal.

And I too suffered from the 'I'm so tiiired I can't keep my eyes open...until I actually try to fucking sleep' thing last night   Didn't even finish watching American Dad, had to go bed.  Then lay there til 12.30


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello, hello!!

Wasn't around much yesterday as had my teeth done and then spent the day dribbling


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Cock cock cock cock  I saw my mum afterwards and she said '' then figured that it was OK as I wasn't talking about actual cocks, just randomly doing some incongrous minor swearing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning Sojjy of the Shire  

Is this tired plague affecting the draggers something seasonal or something more sinister?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

Two job applications sent this morning in Hackney....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2009)

morning all, an hour to kill before budget setting meeting....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Two job applications sent this morning in Hackney....



Good skills 

Hope it's making you feel better. Positive action!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Sarnie


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2009)

mini mince pie


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

Getting ready for hard core study in the library...best revenge being personal success and all that!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Morning Sojjy of the Shire
> 
> Is this tired plague affecting the draggers something seasonal or something more sinister?



ow do bhaaaaaaaaaji

I reckon it's seasonal.  My lass is getting the same thing.  

G'luck with the applications RuttiFrutti


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I reckon it's seasonal.
> My lass is getting the same thing.



Maybe we need to eat more fruit or something?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Maybe we need to eat more fruit or something?



I have a small banana with me that I could share.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a small banana with me that I could share.



I had a banana yesterday in the afternoon and it was pretty good. 
This morning I had Weetabix (with only one spoon of sugar) which was also pretty good. 
Might go and get an apple this lunchtime. 
Not that I am getting healthy of course.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmm. Pretty bored today


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Do a dance


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Have a little dance shall we? 

Not in the mood


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Have you updated your to-do lists? 
Sock drawer all organised?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Maybe we need to eat more fruit or something?



God no

Fruit is fucking horrible 

We eat plenty veggies - and eat really well on the whole, so it's nowt nutritional

I reckon it might be the cold


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have you updated your to-do lists?
> Sock drawer all organised?



Might wander into the bedroom and see if the cat vom has stained

BRB


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> God no
> 
> Fruit is fucking horrible
> 
> ...





I do not eat nearly enough fruit but like my veggies. Gotta get into the habit of eating earlier in the evenings so that we can imbibe more hearty winter stodge during this cold season.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Might wander into the bedroom and see if the cat vom has stained
> 
> BRB



Doesn't seem to've done. Shifted about some stuff dryng on the radiators and put some dry stuff in the wardrobe.

*sigh*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmm. Just got a refund cheque of £4.98 from BT. I'm sure it's supposed to be more


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hmm. Just got a refund cheque of £4.98 from BT. I'm sure it's supposed to be more





I am waiting for a refund from some piece of crap I got online.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I do not eat nearly enough fruit but like my veggies. Gotta get into the habit of eating earlier in the evenings so that we can imbibe more hearty winter stodge during this cold season.



See, I like smoothies, home made ones, I just don't like actually eating fruit.  Weird.

Mmm, thing about hearty stodge is that it takes a while to cook.  Still, if you make a huge amount (which you might as well if you're already cooking), then you have loads for the freezer


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> See, I like smoothies, home made ones, I just don't like actually eating fruit.  Weird.



Not that odd... 

I don't have much of a sweet tooth but try to get as much fruit in me as I can to offset the otherwise 99% unhealthy lifestyle I live. Now we have a blender (cheers Zenie) I should try and knock up the odd smoothie


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Alright apart from the heckling  The fucking Marty



it was fucking banter!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Banter?! It was _jeering_


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not that odd...
> 
> I don't have much of a sweet tooth but try to get as much fruit in me as I can to offset the otherwise 99% unhealthy lifestyle I live. Now we have a blender (cheers Zenie) I should try and knock up the odd smoothie



I have a massive sweet tooth - have to eat something chocolatey at least twice a day.  

Smoothies are fab though - and they are THE best thing for getting shot of the mid-morning/afternoon dizzy hunger spells.  Must get some stuff to make some actually, and bring it into work


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeering is the most sincere form of flattery


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it was fucking banter!!





5t3IIa said:


> Banter?! It was _jeering_





was he pissed stells?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

He was pissed! And got pissterer!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> was he pissed stells?





5t3IIa said:


> He was pissed! And got pissterer!



no, I was 'cheerful' there were others more pissterer than I


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I have a massive sweet tooth - have to eat something chocolately at least twice a day.
> 
> Smoothies are fab though - and they are THE best thing for getting shot of the mid-morning/afternoon dizzy hunger spells.  Must get some stuff to make some actually, and bring it into work



I have a LOT of Weetabix to use up so will get through that first, then will review the smoothie situation to boost the morning energy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> no, I was 'cheerful' there were others more pissterer than I



Uh huh. The ivebeenhigh was shouty from the off tbh.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Uh huh. The ivebeenhigh was shouty from the off tbh.



and yet you still went to him for some advice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He was pissed! And got pissterer!


did he start hugging people as well?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> and yet you still went to him for some advice



He's got pq form


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> did he start hugging people as well?!



I wasn't *that* over refreshed


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I wasn't *that* over refreshed


that seems to be a matter of some debate at the moment


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that seems to be a matter of some debate at the moment



if I wasn't hugging everyone, and calling everyone 'baaaaaaaaabes' it means I wasn't over-refreshed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> if I wasn't hugging everyone, and calling everyone 'baaaaaaaaabes' it means I wasn't over-refreshed



Can you remember whether you did or not, that is the question!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

Bob Dylan Theme Time Radio Hour 

cheese and onion Walkers 

marty is a pisshead *chortle*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Got another fucking interview tomorrow  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## Yetman (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Might wander into the bedroom and see if the cat vom has stained
> 
> BRB



Cat vommmmmmm.... catvom. Nener nerner nerner 

Morning squad. What time is it? What happened to my eyes? Who is that man and why can I smell peas? I didnt even know peas smelt 

Something to do with a moustache....?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got another fucking interview tomorrow  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!


That's not a bad thing, it's a good thing!  take your A-Z this time 

mince pie all gone


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got another fucking interview tomorrow  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!



Get pissed tonight, you know it makes sense 



Yetman said:


> Cat vommmmmmm.... catvom. Nener nerner nerner
> 
> Morning squad. What time is it? What happened to my eyes? Who is that man and why can I smell peas? I didnt even know peas smelt
> 
> Something to do with a moustache....?


Where the friggety fuck have you been then?  Don't tell me 'working', cos we know you haven't


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

I do not see this being a 9500 kinda day chums


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

This is for a proper job, not a temp job 

THE PRESSURE I CANTSTANDIT1


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2009)

489 posts in 3 hours? Not likely


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 489 posts in 3 hours? Not likely



9500 minus 9411 (at the time you posted) equals 89 in my book treacle


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Fucking rain now


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 9500 minus 9411 (at the time you posted) equals 89 in my book treacle


ok, my maths isn't spot on, but it was close  



Badgers said:


> Fucking rain now


So dark


----------



## Yetman (Dec 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Where the friggety fuck have you been then?  Don't tell me 'working', cos we know you haven't



Battling with ewoks 

What have I missed? Has anyone got anywhere with all the stuff yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Only half past 2 - it's like evening


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's not a bad thing, it's a good thing!  take your A-Z this time
> 
> mince pie all gone



I really want a mince pie now. I mean _really_ want one. Like I want Daniel Craig. And the new Zelda game on the DS!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Battling with ewoks
> 
> What have I missed? Has anyone got anywhere with all the stuff yet?



That's actually more believable 

Missed nowt

Oh - Rutita got fucked over by her bosses, making her interview for her own job and then giving it to someone else!

Erm...stella's dole scum again, as is NVP

S'about it

So you'er not redundant yet then yet?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Only half past 2 - it's like evening



If I was at home all day, I'd be going out for walks, and reading 100s of books, and writing a book actually.  ACTUALLY.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> If I was at home all day, I'd be going out for walks, and reading 100s of books, and writing a book actually.  ACTUALLY.



Prunus just told me to go for a walk but it's raining so I'm not going to 

Thought I might have to as need plasters for heel blister for job interview tomorrow as need to wear nice shoes as it's a _fashion _ gig


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Prunus just told me to go for a walk but it's raining so I'm not going to



Best time to go for a walk, in the rain

Get the park to yourself


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm going to have a shower and see how I feel


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Meeting soon  

Should be fairly easy as meetings go but still meh
Hopefully it will finish up by half four or so so I am not late away


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meeting soon



Running late now


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

Noooo bhaaaaaji

This will mean a late getaway!


I am waiting for my new *fingers crossed* tenant to turn up with her freshly signed agreement and big fat deposit

And currently pondering whether I fancy a glass of red later or not












Ok, done pondering


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ok, done pondering



15 seconds of deep ponder there Sojjee?


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm having a deep ponder on altering my mental state a bit this evening too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Out of shower. Made a decision about going outside which is.......<drumroll>









































maybe later! I have to tidy up, put together outfit and dye hair today.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 15 seconds of deep ponder there Sojjee?



At least bhaji, at least


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'm having a deep ponder on altering my mental state a bit this evening too.



Wow

Yours is a bit of a deeper ponder than mine

Must be a real struggle for you.



I've just disturbed myself by reading all of the lyrics to In The Aeroplane Over the Sea...it's much more disturbing than I thought it was.  Scary shit.


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2009)

It's been tricky but I think I've reached a conclusion.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2009)

NVP said:


> It's been tricky but I think I've reached a conclusion.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

NVP said:


> It's been tricky but I think I've reached a conclusion.



Sobriety it is then eh mate?





























BWAHAHAHAA


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2009)

Sobriety it is.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Foul mood, want to get smashed, not the correct time for it


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

NVP said:


> Sobriety it is.






Is that really you?!


Oooohhh, I see.  Something else, innit?  *taps nose*


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Foul mood, want to get smashed, not the correct time for it



The bastard thing is, is that it's the one time you really REALLY want to get smashed, innit?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> The bastard thing is, is that it's the one time you really REALLY want to get smashed, innit?



Yes  Makes sense to get smashed after interview of course too, but they're so stressful (proper ones) that I want to smash before and during too


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can you remember whether you did or not, that is the question!!



i called no one baaaaaaaaaabes, nor did I hug anyone  I remember


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Score!
Score!
Score!
Score!
Score!
Score!
Score!
Score! wasn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

Meeting person is STILL not here


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes  Makes sense to get smashed after interview of course too, but they're so stressful (proper ones) that I want to smash *before and during* too



Heh 


wHHelll...I think I will definitely be having that glass of red as I have just had the signed agreement and big fat deposit given to me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I might get hopped up on a can of Fanta and a Feast instead of booze


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> wHHelll...I think I will definitely be having that glass of red as I have just had the signed agreement and big fat deposit given to me



Nice one Sorjhe, 

Meeting done and out the door, drag over for another day


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

Managed 4.5 hours study in the library today and have a cover letter to write this evening.....quite productive given the drag.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

I've done fuck all today  Well, I've arranged an interview for tomorrow but I am worried about it so I feel bad. 

I'm going to eat some sugar then wash up. Hideously I find that quite livening


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've done fuck all today  Well, I've arranged an interview for tomorrow but I am worried about it so I feel bad.
> 
> :



Why are you worried? Is the position 'above' what you think you can get ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Why are you worried? Is the position 'above' what you think you can get ?



Very asute  I also think I don't look right for it, it being a fashion (high street) thing. This is a 'coffee and a chat' not a formal interview so it's probably down to how well we get on and it's all an exhausting bunch of arse and I'm sick of the whole fucking thing to be honest


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Very asute  I also think I don't look right for it, it being a fashion (high street) thing.


 So not above you then, just maybe in an environment where you are not confident or don't think you'll be accepted?




> This is a 'coffee and a chat' not a formal interview so it's probably down to how well we get on and it's all an exhausting bunch of arse and *I'm sick of the whole fucking thing to be honest*



Totally relate to this...the idea I will have to sign on paralyses me with annoyance, insecurity and general negativity.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> So not above you then, just maybe in an environment where you are not confident or don't think you'll be accepted?



Well, there are bits of the job description that are things I haven't formally done and if I was to do them I'd need to be trained so I can't lie/gloss over them too much in interview. Other than that it's almost exactly the same gig I was made redundant from last year and I enjoy it and am really very good at it. So a mix of worries relating to actual job.

I can be/have been confident doing it but it's a weird thing - it's a ridiculous industry in a lot of ways, as you can probably imagine. I worked (for the NHS!) next to an online fashion store and our shared loos smelt of sick all the time!  It may well be a case of face/arse size not fitting or that might not be an issue whatsoever. Mix of worries there. Plus wtf am I going to wear in this weather? 




			
				Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Totally relate to this...the idea I will have to sign on paralyses me with annoyance, insecurity and general negativity.



The actually process is not so bad, really, and I'd be delighted to reassure you or answer any Q's as you know I did it last week but, as you know, there's no money in it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> well, there are bits of the job description that are things I haven't formally done and if I was to do them I'd need to be trained so I can't lie/gloss over them too much in interview. Other than that it's almost exactly the same gig I wasmade redundant from last year and I enjoy it and am really very good at it. So a mix of worries relating to actual job.
> 
> I can be/have been confident doing it but it's a weird thing - it's a ridiculous industry in a lot of ways, as you can probably imagine. I worked (for the NHS!) next to an online fashion store and our shared loos smelt of sick all the time!  It may well be a case of face/arse size not fitting or that might not be an issue whatsoever. Mix of worries there. Plus wtf am I going to wear in this weather?



A real mixture then of associations and things that you can't be sure of....just maybe try not to take it personally if you don't get a result. 

(Rutita says, actually talking to herself, in her present fuck up of a situation. )




> The actually process is not so bad, really, and I'd be delighted to reassure you or answer any Q's as you know I did it last week but there's no money in it



It's not the process as such stella, it's the associations and the fact I have worked closely with the industry. I feel utterly patronised and abused by the system. I have been scarred by knowing JCP workers/management personally.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> A real mixture then of associations and things that you can't be sure of....just maybe try not to take it personally if you don't get a result.
> 
> (Rutita says, actually talking to herself, in her present fuck up of a situation. )
> 
> ...



Yeah, a mixture. I'll shrug it off if I don't get it but it's an opportunity not to be missed. It's also a bit weird as I didn't even apply! A friend worked there and passed my CV over so I got an email out of the blue! that's got to be good.

Oh - I would probably feel different if I'd had a bad experience with all this JCP stuff


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah, a mixture. I'll shrug it off if I don't get it but it's an opportunity not to be missed. It's also a bit weird as I didn't even apply! A friend worked there and passed my CV over so I got an email out of the blue! that's got to be good.


 Hopefully a good 'omen' then. 



> Oh - I would probably feel different if I'd had a bad experience with all this JCP stuff


 it's not so much that the experience was bad, just very telling/realistic about what the system is really like, what targets they have to meet and how they really feel about the people on the dole.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Emergency....*

I need someone to look over a cover letter for me....It's all good but I am a little tipsy and all this _'I am the dogs bollocks, give me an interview'_ stuff is making me laugh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

well, I'm here and I'll look 

I start one I sometimes use with "I have exactly the skills you are looking for"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> well, I'm here and I'll look
> 
> I start one I sometimes use with "I have exactly the skills you are looking for"



PM.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

*waits by the pm box *


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

She waits, that's what she does.
Tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock....


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> She waits, that's what she does.
> Tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock....






			
				edgar allen poe said:
			
		

> It was in this apartment, also, that there stood against the western wall, a gigantic clock of ebony. Its pendulum swung to and fro with a dull, heavy, monotonous clang; and when the minute-hand made the circuit of the face, and the hour was to be stricken, there came from the brazen lungs of the clock a sound which was clear and loud and deep and exceedingly musical, but of so peculiar a note and emphasis that, at each lapse of an hour, the musicians of the orchestra were constrained to pause, momentarily, in their performance, to hearken to the sound; and thus the waltzers perforce ceased their evolutions; and there was a brief disconcert of the whole gay company; and, while the chimes of the clock yet rang, it was observed that the giddiest grew pale, and the more aged and sedate passed their hands over their brows as if in confused reverie or meditation. But when the echoes had fully ceased, a light laughter at once pervaded the assembly; the musicians looked at each other and smiled as if at their own nervousness and folly, and made whispering vows, each to the other, that the next chiming of the clock should produce in them no similar emotion; and then, after the lapse of sixty minutes, (which embrace three thousand and six hundred seconds of the Time that flies,) there came yet another chiming of the clock, and then were the same disconcert and tremulousness and meditation as before.
> 
> ...
> 
> And the revel went whirlingly on, until at length there commenced the sounding of midnight upon the clock. And then the music ceased, as I have told; and the evolutions of the waltzers were quieted; and there was an uneasy cessation of all things as before. But now there were twelve strokes to be sounded by the bell of the clock; and thus it happened, perhaps, that more of thought crept, with more of time, into the meditations of the thoughtful among those who revelled. And thus, too, it happened, perhaps, that before the last echoes of the last chime had utterly sunk into silence, there were many individuals in the crowd who had found leisure to become aware of the presence of a masked figure which had arrested the attention of no single individual before. And the rumor of this new presence having spread itself whisperingly around, there arose at length from the whole company a buzz, or murmur, expressive of disapprobation and surprise -- then, finally, of terror, of horror, and of disgust.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Soz, had to go and pick all the pans off the kitchen floor where the spinning washing machine threw them


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Soz, had to go and pick all the pans off the kitchen floor where the spinning washing machine threw them


what i think you mean is you were dancing like a dervish and flung them on the floor.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what i think you mean is you were dancing like a dervish and flung them on the floor.



Yup, it's that r4 doc about liberals that is sending me wild with passions.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you stella...I have taken your advice and actually sound more like me in that letter in terms of priorities...how bizarre that your suggestion did that.. 

No wonder I was laughing.....nothing to do with too much wine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Uh huh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



I was thinking more of ...no kulcher me..


In other news...that advert reminds me of being unemployed and waiting for the right job to come along. I have an imagination hurray!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yup, it's that r4 doc about liberals that is sending me wild with passions.








the passions of the 5t3IIa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2009)

Stop encouraging me, you enormous tard


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Friday Eve for the oppressed thread masses. 
Tired as usual but will wake up soon and get this day under way.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 3, 2009)

1st coffee in Hackney....lecture/practise day ahead.....could be worse.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Morning Ruttatitty  

Pint of coffee and two smokes here. 
Made up lunches and stuff so fairly organised. 

Really feeling the drag right now, guess it is because we are winding down so much for Winterval now. Not much work to do and really hard to get motivated but must hang in there for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Right, shut the PC down
Face the hate of the commute 
Fire up another PC and the loop continues


----------



## cesare (Dec 3, 2009)

Morning!

A whole night's sleep last night, wooo.

Pressing on with TUPE


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

In the office  
Billy Bragg on the wireless, kettle boiling and Weetabix in the bowl


----------



## cesare (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmmm second coffee I think


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 3, 2009)

I've had 2 strong coffees...I am buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing on it...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

There is no milk for coffee or Weetabix or coffee 
This means I have to walk 2/3 minutes to the shop and get some


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> There is no milk for coffee or Weetabix or coffee
> This means I have to walk 2/3 minutes to the shop and get some


 Badgers...you didn't check before? Is it you who always seems to be running out of milk? Maybe it's a sign.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Badgers...you didn't check before? Is it you who always seems to be running out of milk? Maybe it's a sign.



The rest of the office are a slovenly lot when it comes to getting office supplies  

Popping out now to get the milk and might grab an apple or banana too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2009)

Meeting at 10am, meeting at 2.30pm... me being there will make not one bit of difference. Hope it makes this day go quicker though


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morning folks, in earlier than usual, making a coffee


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Only three of us here. 
No noise apart from the tapping of keyboards and the slurp of coffee


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2009)

There is no kettle in the kitchen,instead we have a machine,a morningstar which dispenses hot and cold water at a press of a button, verily the future has arrived


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> There is no kettle in the kitchen,instead we have a machine,a *morningstar* which dispenses hot and cold water at a press of a button, verily the future has arrived



Who namees a fancy urn after the Devil?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 3, 2009)

i am working at home today

and can play my music all day
and Nanker made me 22 cd collections with related artwork for my birthday(its like having a teenage mixtape from your boyfriend)

Its also my daughters birthday and i got her  a balloon pug that plays 'love me tender' so I press that everyso often

(we can't get a real pug)


----------



## rennie (Dec 3, 2009)

13 more days to go.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> i am working at home today
> 
> and can play my music all day
> and Nanker made me 22 cd collections with related artwork for my birthday(its like having a teenage mixtape from your boyfriend)
> ...







rennie said:


> 13 more days to go.



Till?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> i am working at home today
> 
> and can play my music all day
> and Nanker made me* 22 cd collections *with related artwork for my birthday(its like having a teenage mixtape from your boyfriend)
> ...



Holy tits! This is why he wallops the music rounds 


MORNING PEOPLE! interview today! Feeling OK about it!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Feeling OK about it!



Knock them dead treacle....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2009)

Knock em dead pickle


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Get knocked up darling


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

lolz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Holy tits! This is why he wallops the music rounds
> 
> 
> MORNING PEOPLE! interview today! Feeling OK about it!



Good luck with the interview 

I am sleepy today. In fact I may just curl up under the desk in a minute and hope no one notices.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

W*rk is now over an hour down and I have left five messages for people, sent two emails and stared at my screen a lot.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2009)

G'luck stells


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks! 

I'm going to practise my outfit now!

Tell me - how cold is it today? It's not mega freezing is it? I want to wear a jumper dress but I don't want to glow like an 'orse


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good luck with the interview
> 
> I am sleepy today. In fact I may just curl up under the desk in a minute and hope no one notices.



How is newbie (is he still newbie?) on the w*rk effort?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm going to practise my outfit now!
> 
> Tell me - how cold is it today? It's not mega freezing is it? I want to wear a jumper dress but I don't want to glow like an 'orse


It was a bit rainy earlier, so not that cold.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2009)

g'luck w tinterview stella - weather ootside is quite warm really (and still dry  i didn't cycle cos i got completely drenched last night so wimped out and bussed it today).


----------



## cesare (Dec 3, 2009)

Good luck 5t3IIa!!!! Fingers crossed 

Just spent 100 minutes on TUPE, argh. I need to have a shower to wash it all away 

Got someone coming round to hopefully buy some jewellry in a while.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, up North, it's just a bit rainy and cold, but not freezing.  Hope that helps stella 

Knock em dead cock.  But don't say cock.  Or willy, dick, balls, bellend or scrote.  Okay?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2009)

Er yeh, and morning fellow draggers

I am currently eating some melted Opal Fruits, listening to Mark Lamarr on catchup, and doing welcome packs, inventories, and updating ddi lists etc.  I must say, I am really quite enjoying this gig now.  Totally don't miss managing staff, and tbh, if I can avoid doing that in the future, I will 


mmm melty purple opal fruit


----------



## rennie (Dec 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Till?



the time comes when I no longer work here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

OK - dark grey jumper dress, black leggings, super lovely black jacket with purple linging THAT DOESNT FIT but fits better over big jumper dress. nice hair, lots of make-up. Sorted.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How is newbie (is he still newbie?) on the w*rk effort?



Same as ever sadly  Things have been said but, so far, nothing has been done about it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK - dark grey jumper dress, black leggings, super lovely black jacket with purple linging THAT DOESNT FIT but fits better over big jumper dress. nice hair, lots of make-up. Sorted.



Knickers?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Knickers?


commando is my guess.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> commando is my guess.



With black leggings? 
The gusset may suffer!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

KNickers AND bra! Plus a vest


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

__~ soon I feel


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> KNickers AND bra! Plus a *vest*



glad to hear it

are you interviewing for quizmistress general of the universe?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> glad to hear it
> 
> are you interviewing for quizmistress general of the universe?



Hah, sadly not! Is customer service manager for high street ladies fashion. 

I have, like, two strands on my CV - one is the above and the other is arts admin/content writing. They kind of alternate and make a complete mess of my job history but ffs - I gotta make money in ecommerce then so the arts stuff for love 

Argh, want it a bit now. The money is going to be A-OK. Must stay calm, must stay calm


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Must stay calm, must stay calm



Breath, breath....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

People have gone to lunch
I am now all alone till the 1pm 

Mischief?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

Take a pic of soemthing stupid and show us.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Stoopid?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

I am eating _the_ most _disgusting_ thing - macaroni cheese from a can 

edit: I mean it's Heinz stuff - I've heated it up and put it in a bowl, like


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am eating _the_ most _disgusting_ thing - macaroni cheese from a can
> 
> edit: I mean it's Heinz stuff - I've heated it up and put it in a bowl, like



I like that. On toast


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

Bread discovered to have green dots yesterday


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2009)

*gags*

I think I'd rather eat my own eyeballs than tinned macaroni cheese.  It's like congealed spunk mixed with snot.  Not good.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bread discovered to have green dots yesterday



I hope you picked them off


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> macaroni cheese from a can



It is better eaten with a comb from a shoe


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bread discovered to have green dots yesterday


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bread discovered to have green dots yesterday


did you look at something else to make sure it wasn't your eyes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> did you look at something else to make sure it wasn't your eyes?



Why don't you go and shelf something?


----------



## cesare (Dec 3, 2009)

Woooooo!! Nice lady decided to buy some jewellry and I can now get blokey a xmas present, hurray! Having a glass of wine to celebrate before I start back on TUPE.

Also got another extension from HMRC who, to be fair, have been really good and understanding. So my sleepless nights Sun and Mon were probably unnecessary, when will I ever learn


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds ilke a good day so far cesare


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

Nicely ces 

I think I might have to start getting ready for interview now. I hate trying to time these things


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Soopermarket now
Have got my magic voucher in my pocket


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2009)

magic voucher? do tell...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> magic voucher? do tell...



Just some crap they sent in the post, £4 off a £20 spend in the soopermarket

They sent me eight of them (one for each week) which is just to keep 'dragging' me in there but I normally spend about £20 a week so the £4 is a bonus I guess.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2009)

I had to tell someone on the phone today, that the person they were ringing up about had died   my colleague took the call, and asked if she could transfer the call to me  so they came across all happy like as I had information

"I, afraid I have some bad news for you, I'm afraid xxxx has died, I'm really sorry to have to tell you this"  was the best I could come up with, my colleague said she would have been more brutal, so it was best it came from me 

there was a little quiet sobbing on the other end


----------



## Voley (Dec 3, 2009)

That's rough, marty. Nice of your colleague, too.


----------



## cesare (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh marty, that's harsh  You have a lovely way with you, I bet it was easier hearing from you. Don't help you none though, does it. You do what you can though mate, even if it's just lightening the blow for someone else.

Yep Bee and Stells, not bad so far. Eep.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2009)

Not a bad deal Badgers.

That's a bit rubbish marty, especially your colleague landing it on you, but cesare's right - I reckon it was easier to hear it from you than someone else.

Grrrr... is it really not Friday?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh marty that must have been really difficuly  but it sounds like you handled it very well.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 3, 2009)

It's not strictly work-related, but I am deeply unimpressed with HSBC at present.  Eleven days after notifying them I'd managed to lose my debit card, I'm still waiting for its replacement.  I've already had one replacement, but because it took longer than they said it would I rang up to enquire about it, and they marked it as 'lost or stolen.'  The first I knew of this was when I tried to use it and it was declined.  So that one was cancelled and I'm still waiting for another one.  Useless wankers. 

Sorry to hear about that phone call, marty.  Not a nice thing to have to deal with.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice one cesare - bit of a relief eh? 


So, who was it who had died marty?  A member of staff or wha?  



I am doing numbers again.  I do not like cashflow.  I made a mistake early on, and it is now becoming a cumulative mistake and I don't know how to fix it because I'm fucking thick at numbers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I had to tell someone on the phone today, that the person they were ringing up about had died   my colleague took the call, and asked if she could transfer the call to me  so they came across all happy like as I had information
> 
> "I, afraid I have some bad news for you, I'm afraid xxxx has died, I'm really sorry to have to tell you this"  was the best I could come up with, my colleague said she would have been more brutal, so it was best it came from me
> 
> there was a little quiet sobbing on the other end



Nasty mate.... 

There is NO easy way to do this and there is no 'right' way to do this.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2009)

crikey, not an easy one marty.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Useless wankers.



Can you ditch them?


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Can you ditch them?



I did threaten to do exactly that during the last phone call and I'm sorely tempted to try, but I suspect it wouldn't be a good idea as I still owe them money on a couple of loans; not a huge amount, but more than I can afford to repay in one go.  When i'm debt-free I definitely will, though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I did threaten to do exactly that during the last phone call and I'm sorely tempted to try, but I suspect it wouldn't be a good idea as I still owe them money on a couple of loans; not a huge amount, but more than I can afford to repay in one go.  When i'm debt-free I definitely will, though.



A while ago those loans would have been snapped up by another bank wanting your business but doubtful now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> A while ago those loans would have been snapped up by another bank wanting your business but doubtful now



I have got a 'parachute' account with this lot - http://www.triodos.co.uk/


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Everyone has gone now apart from me. 
If I go home the phone will ring 
If I stay here then the phone will not ring 

Meh


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2009)

does a phone ring if there's no around to hear it though grasshopper?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> does a phone ring if there's no around to hear it though grasshopper?



I actually care little...  

However the only fucking phone call I will get will be from boss man


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I actually care little...
> 
> However the only fucking phone call I will get will be from boss man



divert


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, what soj said 

I need to refresh pages before replying!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2009)

i'm f'ing off in 15, today has dragged like a draggy thing....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

sojourner said:


> divert



Takes a fecking hour with our phone system 



BiddlyBee said:


> Ok, what soj said



Takes a fecking hour with our phone system 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm f'ing off in 15


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nice one cesare - bit of a relief eh?
> 
> 
> So, who was it who had died marty?  A member of staff or wha?




it was a tenant, the person who called was a member of a community group the tenant had volunteered for, they hadn't seen her for a couple of weeks and rang up to see if she was ok


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it was a tenant, the person who called was a member of a community group the tenant had volunteered for, they hadn't seen her for a couple of weeks and rang up to see if she was ok



Ah

bugger


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Tick, tock, out of here in 10-15 and hang the expense


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2009)

out of here in 5


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2009)

out of here in just under 5


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2009)

4 now


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 3, 2009)

Pah!

Why is it that, whenever you're trying to send something important, the work email system always starts playing up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 3, 2009)

In pub. Int went v well but who the fuck knows


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Good morning draggers. 

Today is a special day for the dragging sympathisers. 
I am sure you are already aware of this and don't need me to tell you but.........


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

Drum roll.......


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Wait for it.......


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

*continues drum roll.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

*hands tire....drum roll fades...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

*Happy 3rd birthday to the drag!!!!!!*

Today is the third birthday of the drag!!! 

Happy birthday dragging threads

It all began here on the 04/12/2006 and we can pat ourselves on the back as we look back misty eyed at nearly 30,000 posts of boredom and apathy.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

I had no clue.... 



*Celebrates*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *Celebrates*



It is a special day for us all. 

I am awash with feelings of  and  at the number of hours spent in the drag.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Today is the third birthday of the drag!!!
> 
> Happy birthday dragging threads
> 
> It all began here on the 04/12/2006 and we can pat ourselves on the back as we look back misty eyed at nearly 30,000 posts of boredom and apathy.



happy birthday, I'm in there on the first page, with what became a dragging classic

'one hour to go'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is a special day for us all.
> 
> I am awash with feelings of  and  at the number of hours spent in the drag.



Heh...it's a bitter sweet reality Badgers, that is true.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

I am celebrating (so far) by going into work two hours later than normal. 
May even have bacon sarnie on soft white bread for breakfast?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> May even have bacon sarnie on soft white bread for breakfast?





Put the bacon in the oven, set the dial to 200 degrees and set the timer for 15mins. After 20mins I went to check and the oven was switched off at the wall!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2009)

haha


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

You love the failings of other PM


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You love the failings of other PM


it's a never-failing source of amusement


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a never-failing source of amusement



the day the  smilie arrived must have been a welcome day


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Off to w*rk now


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2009)

Morning all

Well, great start to MY day.  Just been told by narked tenant that he is going to 'make life very hard' for me!  Despite benefitting from numerous discounts that have seen any profit we might have made from them sink to fuck all, they are now screaming about another service that they need but don't want to pay for

Sorry chap, this is a fucking business, not a charity


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh, and happy birthday dragging thread!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2009)

Mornin' all - we were promised mince pies today.......but my colleague forgot them.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

Another birthday I forgot


----------



## g force (Dec 4, 2009)

Bored, tired....can't see me lasting till 5:30 TBH


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Just rocked in and have decided that today is 'set yourself impossible targets' day so I already know that I will fail. 
This makes the whole thing a lot more bearable.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

I am worried about the interview I had yesterday  Is for management position (two direct reports) but I've not formally done that before and I am worried I didn't press hard enough about my suitability despite that


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just rocked in and have decided that today is 'set yourself impossible targets' day so I already know that I will fail.
> This makes the whole thing a lot more bearable.



But, you will be default either succeed in setting yourself impossible targets, in which case you've set a possible target and thus failed to fail, or succeed in acheiving the targets set, in which case you will have failed in your impossible targets target.

This has successs (read failure) written all over it)


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am worried about the interview I had yesterday  Is for management position (two direct reports) but I've not formally done that before and I am worried I didn't press hard enough about my suitability despite that



Nothing you can do about it now so don't worry.  And clean the carpet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> Nothing you can do about it now so don't worry.  And clean the carpet.



Well, can't I email her?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am worried about the interview I had yesterday  Is for management position (two direct reports) but I've not formally done that before and I am worried I didn't press hard enough about my suitability despite that



Today is the drag birthday
There can only be good news


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, can't I email her?



I suppose you could, but I doubt it would make any difference, that chances are high that their minds are made up one way or another.

By the same token it can't do any harm either, so if it'll make you feel better why not?  As long as you can keep a lid on your standard stream of profanity of course


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> But, you will be default either succeed in setting yourself impossible targets, in which case you've set a possible target and thus failed to fail, or succeed in acheiving the targets set, in which case you will have failed in your impossible targets target.
> 
> This has successs (read failure) written all over it)





I am underztandind this


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, can't I email her?





prunus said:


> I suppose you could, but I doubt it would make any difference, that chances are high that their minds are made up one way or another.
> 
> By the same token it can't do any harm either, so if it'll make you feel better why not?  As long as you can keep a lid on your standard stream of profanity of course



Some companies would be pleased with your tenacity, others would be annoyed. Not sure what grounds that they have to be annoyed but I have seen it happen.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, can't I email her?



You could say "Thanks for meeting with me yesterday. It occurs to me that I forgot to mention <X Y Z> kthnxbai"


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

Or:

"I know where your kids go to school.  I think we both know who the right choice for this job is."


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Do not email, just hang around outside their office all day


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2009)

*pops in with birthday mince pies*

Not at work today, tum's not good again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Kate, hope well. Thanks for coffee yesterday.

I am emailing really to set my mind at rest as to whether I stressed enough that I am able to manage and be a manager. I have co ordinated a team (at X) and more recently in the voluntary radio gig I led a small team through my experience and example.

I had a very good relationship with the cordwainers and cobblers at Y in terms of getting things done, and also the warehouse and returns team at X.

As a mature and experienced administrator and customer service bod I really feel that I am ready to take the step into a formal management position.

?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2009)

i don't think you should use the word 'stressed'. emphasised, perhaps.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think you should use the word 'stressed'. emphasised, perhaps.



Thank you, you're right.

What about the rest of it?


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

Leave out the  I think.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Thank you, you're right.
> 
> What about the rest of it?




You're not actually gonna say 'gig' and 'bod' I take it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Quick! Come on!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> You're not actually gonna say 'gig' and 'bod' I take it?



Why not?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hi Kate, hope well. Thanks for coffee yesterday.
> 
> I am emailing really to set my mind at rest as to whether I stressed enough that I am able to manage and be a manager. I have co ordinated a team (at X) and more recently in the voluntary radio gig I led a small team through my experience and example.
> 
> ...


dear kate

thank you for taking the time to meet me yesterday. i would like to expand on one of the answers i gave you yesterday, when you asked me (x). ...

and don't use words like bod, not if you want the job.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am worried about the interview I had yesterday  Is for management position (two direct reports) but I've not formally done that before and I am worried I didn't press hard enough about my suitability despite that



Ah!!! I feel your pain...there are so MANY things I wish I had of said to my boss last week. Not least that since I couldn't use any of the work I had done here to answer the questions, he should have 1. Told me in advance. 2. Allowed me to reschedule the interview as because of his decision my preparation was compromised.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

...Stella


No 'gigs' or 'bods'...no use of the word 'stresed' either....that word has connotations.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

*Updated*

Hi Kate, hope well. Thanks for coffee yesterday.

I would like to expand on the answers I gave you yesterday and emphasise that I am able to manage and be a manager. I have co ordinated a team (at X) and more recently in the voluntary radio position I led a small team through my experience and example.

I had a very good relationship with the cordwainers and cobblers at Yin terms of getting things done, and also the warehouse and returns team at X.

As a mature and experienced administrator and customer service representative I believe that I am ready to take the step into a formal management post.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't like last sentence.

You have had co-ordinator experience which is really just managing by a different name.

It is not a 'step into' management then.


Change the last sentence to imply that you have largely, bar a game of buisness speak semantics, been in/ had experience of a managing role before.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

*FUCK* what am I doing then?! ARGH

HELP ME


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *FUCK* what am I doing then?! ARGH
> 
> HELP ME



1. Breathe.
2. Think.
3. Consider the ideas we have presented.
4. Change wording of email as you see fit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2009)

What cesare said  other than that it sounds good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

I just don't someone who has already been 'Customer Service Manager' to get *mym fucking job*, you know? :brustsintotears:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just don't someone who has already been 'Customer Service Manager' to get *mym fucking job*, you know? :brustsintotears:



Ahemmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! 



Rutita1 said:


> 1. Breathe.
> 2. Think.
> 3. Consider the ideas we have presented.
> 4. Change wording of email as you see fit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Ahemmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!



Sorry sorry am panicking.

I am just worried that it'd be too easy for her to give it to someone who's done precisely that role, in name, before and I don't think that's on because I want it 

Ffs this is killing me this shit


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sorry sorry am panicking.
> 
> I am just worried that it'd be too easy for her to give it to someone who's done precisely that role, in name, before and I don't think that's on because I want it
> 
> Ffs this is killing me this shit



Just send the email. If someone has done that job before, there's not much you can do about it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Has PM'd ces.

*is sick on self*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> Just send the email. If someone has done that job before, there's not much you can do about it



This.....All you can do is show what experience you DO have. Having coordinating experience is a plus. You just have to make it work for you.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has PM'd ces.
> 
> *is sick on self*



Send it off then go and do something to take your mind off it. Cake.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> Just send the email.
> If someone has done that job before, there's not much you can do about it



This is correct ^ ^ 

I missed out on what was my dream job once just because another candidate (with less experience) worked for a competitor and agreed to steal their client database and bring it to the new company 

It was painful as the package was like nothing I had been offered before


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

OK it's sent  Feel good. I _have_ done everything I can and it's not playing on my mind. Done me best guv!

Didn't get the temp thing I went for earlier this week. The agy feedback was good: nothing negative, really liked me (of course they fucking did  ) but did internal appointment. Is SHIT I didn't get it but is good that the agy knows I can give good interview and get jobs, even if I'm not acutally given them 

La la la


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK it's sent  Feel good. I _have_ done everything I can and it's not playing on my mind. Done me best guv!
> 
> Didn't get the temp thing I went for earlier this week. The agy feedback was good: nothing negative, really liked me (of course they fucking did  ) but did internal appointment. Is SHIT I didn't get it but is good that the agy knows I can give good interview and get jobs, even if I'm not acutally given them
> 
> La la la



I fucking knew it! The minute they said 'for comparison'. Sorry though, especially if you got your hopes up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> I fucking knew it! The minute they said 'for comparison'. Sorry though, especially if you got your hopes up.



Yup, I knew it too really. It is hard, as you can imagine, to get hopes up or excited about something that is a temp gig and is a step down in wages (£2 ph less than the one I just finished).

This one I'm on about today should be more money than the one I was made redundant from a year ago so that is something to get hopes up about!


----------



## zenie (Dec 4, 2009)

Afternoon draggers, almost lunchtime yay! 

Work has gone well today for the company, I'm not going to be made redundant at any point though.  I feel like staying til after bonus time after today's news now.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Just had a __~ 

Pretty sunny out there


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yup, I knew it too really. It is hard, as you can imagine, to get hopes up or excited about something that is a temp gig and is a step down in wages (£2 ph less than the one I just finished).
> 
> This one I'm on about today should be more money than the one I was made redundant from a year ago so that is something to get hopes up about!



I really hope you get it. Keep several irons in the fire though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

How is Marty getting on with the Drag Christmas meet?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

Only half past twelve...the time lord hates me today...dragggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2009)

zenie said:
			
		

> I feel like staying til after bonus time after today's news now.


That's my plan


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

How is Marty getting on with the Drag Christmas meet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2009)

So, when are these drinks then?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How is Marty getting on with the Drag Christmas meet?



I've sacked myself, we need someone with customer services management skills


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll do it after lunch. AGAIN.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2009)

God it's dull here this afternoon  Nothing much going on, no post yet and no chocolate - or mince pies  - to pass some time with.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

How is 5t3IIa getting on with the Drag Christmas meet?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2009)

back at home, on the ps3, sorted


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How is 5t3IIa getting on with the Drag Christmas meet?



She's freezing to death so going to have a shower then get right on it. 

This is feelance work you know


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> back at home, on the ps3, sorted



I'm so bored of the internet I might get my gamecube out and get RSI off that instead  I have a Die Hard game!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Just reread last page *THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH FOR YOUR HELP WITH MY EMAIL, EVEN PICKMAN'S*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm so bored of the internet I might get my gamecube out and get RSI off that instead  I have a Die Hard game!



Drag Christmas meet?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

In other news I just had an 8oz steak burger and two pints so the afternoon is fucking sorted


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

*is having shower*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just reread last page ..............



Are you that bored? Has it gotten that bad that you have taken to re-reading threads to kill time?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> back at home, on the ps3, sorted



Oooh what are you playing?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

Hungerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and boredommmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


That is all.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you that bored? Has it gotten that bad that you have taken to re-reading threads to kill time?



Just occurred to me I hadn't said thank you, that's all


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh what are you playing?


resident evil 5, for the third time, this time without infinite ammo and on the  veteran mode, it's wicked.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> resident evil 5, for the third time, this time without infinite ammo and on the  veteran mode, it's wicked.



 I don't think I have heard any one snigger so much as when Mr. QofG's was maging heads explode after he had unlocked infinite ammo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Me and my bro used to play Goldeneye unlocked all levels, infinite ammo, on Big Heads mode and try to go for 100% headshots  Snigger snigger snigger


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just occurred to me I hadn't said thank you, that's all



I know. TBH I was just killing time here when I posted that. I am the REAL bored one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I know. TBH I was just killing time here when I posted that. I am the REAL bored one.



1 hr 50 mins


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Come on, come on, come on.... 

Boss man and Padawan Learner have gone now, just me and Corporate Man left here at the moment. 
I hope that 17:00 is the latest departure time I have to face on this of all days.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Alright then. After checking back Badgers suggested these dates:

5th December
12th December

which is tomorrow or next Saturday 

*I suggest a Thursday so either:

10th December
17th December*

or any other fucking day we can all agree on lol 

Here: The Royal Oak in Borough

I'll call and reserve a table when we are 'agreed' lol

FIN


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

Not the 5th or 12th for me, should it matter.  Or, in fact, the 10th...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> Not the 5th or 12th for me, should it matter.  Or, in fact, the 10th...



Soz, forgot to mention you're not invited so it doesn't matter.


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh, OK.  Carry on then.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Alright then. After checking back Badgers suggested these dates:
> 
> 5th December
> 12th December
> ...



Can't do the 10th but can do the 17th and it will be a godsend 'cos it will mean I can duck out of our work do early


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Three for 17th then


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2009)

17th.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

17th December


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2009)

fuck yous all - fucking southern meet up 




in other news, I have just been and bought my crimbo Drambuie, and they've changed the shape of the bottle.  It's fucking horrible now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fuck yous all - fucking southern meet up



Get a taxi you pikey


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Need Bee, Rutita, cesare and paulie in


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Get a taxi you pikey



cock off

don't wanna come anyway 

taking me ball home



cunts


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Need Bee, Rutita, cesare and paulie in



Should be OK if I have any money.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

I have an end of term thing at Uni on the 17th.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> Should be OK if I have any money.



Aye, there's the rub 

Good good though! Woohoo!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I have an end of term thing at Uni on the 17th.



Til late?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> cock off
> 
> don't wanna come anyway
> 
> ...



If I get that job soj I might nip up and visit you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Til late?



Who knows...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

What time we starting off? 

In other news I think the Royal Oak is one of the finest pubs in London Village


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Need Bee, Rutita, cesare and paulie in


i can't remember whether that's our work do date or not, will check next week and let you know


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i can't remember whether that's our work do date or not, will check next week and let you know


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What time we starting off?
> 
> In other news I think the Royal Oak is one of the finest pubs in London Village



I would say 5.30 -6pm, like after work time?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I would say 5.30 -6pm, like after work time?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Ooooh got reply to that email about the job:



> Hi Stella
> 
> Thanks for this – I’ll get back to you early next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooooh got reply to that email about the job:



Nice one babes, that is good news


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



What?! Me and cesare (home workers/unemployed prob) can dig into the reserved table in time for your arrival


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ooooh got reply to that email about the job:



Oooo fingers crossed


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What?! Me and cesare (home workers/unemployed prob) can dig into the reserved table in time for your arrival



I will fail to come like always  

Issues


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> taking me ball home


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I would say 5.30 -6pm, like after work time?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I will fail to come like always
> 
> Issues



I knew it. I've met everyone except you, you fucker


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I knew it. I've met everyone except you, you fucker





2010 is our year treacle... 

I have met everyone but you, odd this isn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2009)

Right I am outta here. Laters y'all!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 2010 is our year treacle...
> 
> I have met everyone but you, odd this isn't it?



I got very high at the Plinth and was wandering around going 'Do you know badgers? Are they here?' to everyone


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> If I get that job soj I might nip up and visit you



 that'd be ace


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 2010 is our year treacle...
> 
> I have met everyone but you, odd this isn't it?



You haven't met me either


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> that'd be ace



The very idea that I might be able to afford a train ticket to go somewhere I've never been before to get smashed with someone I've never met before makes me go 'Teeheehee!!' in my seat


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 2010 is our year treacle...
> 
> I have met everyone but you, odd this isn't it?



Not me, sunshine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers: The Exaggeratooooooooooooooooooooor!


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers: The Exaggeratooooooooooooooooooooor!




He couldn't give a flying fib

Now say that quickly 10 times


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The very idea that I might be able to afford a train ticket to go somewhere I've never been before to get smashed with someone I've never met before makes me go 'Teeheehee!!' in my seat



take the coach

we're both cheap dates so might as well make it a common theme


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> Not me, sunshine.



OR me


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> You haven't met me either





prunus said:


> Not me, sunshine.





sojourner said:


> OR me



How short your memories are my dragging friends....


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How short your memories are my dragging friends....



When?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> When?



Is this a joke


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How short your memories are my dragging friends....



Err, you deffo haven't met me sunshine


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How short your memories are my dragging friends....



Oh no, you'll not get me like that, it'll be just like in Gaslight all over again


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oh no, you'll not get me like that, it'll be just like in Gaslight all over again



Windy night up the 'Junction'


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is this a joke


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Windy night up the 'Junction'



You got prunus pregnant?!


----------



## zenie (Dec 4, 2009)

17th is good for me


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK it's sent  Feel good. I _have_ done everything I can and it's not playing on my mind. Done me best guv!



You havent done everything yet.  You could pay me to put in a good word with her when I see her for drinks tonight.

Oh and she posts on Urban.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> You havent done everything yet.  You could pay me to put in a good word with her when I see her for drinks tonight.
> 
> Oh and she posts on Urban.



Cock off she does


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> You havent done everything yet.  You could pay me to put in a good word with her when I see her for drinks tonight.
> 
> Oh *and she posts on Urban.*



!!!


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Windy night up the 'Junction'



Wa...was that you?  But you said your name was Colleen and you just needed £10 to get a taxi to your sick mother.  Anything, you said you'd do - anything.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> Wa...was that you?  But you said your name was Colleen and you just needed £10 to get a taxi to your sick mother.  Anything, you said you'd do - anything.





Actually I assume now I have been busted. 
Never met anyone off Urban, just like talking about stuff.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh bhaaaaji

You big knob 

Right - I'm outta here - have a good un y'all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh jsbus is 5pm and I've done fuck all again


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Bye bye soujjiy


----------



## prunus (Dec 4, 2009)

You could always stroke Cindy for a bit.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2009)

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

prunus said:


> You could always stroke Cindy for a bit.



You think I should? Encourage me.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

Still in the fucking office at FIVE O-FUCKING-CLOCK on a FUCKING Friday!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still in the fucking office at FIVE O-FUCKING-CLOCK on a FUCKING Friday!!!!



Weren't you massively late in?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Weren't you massively late in?



10:40 start but only an hour and a half lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 10:40 start but only an hour and a half lunch



Just leave already. It's Friday and boss has gone already ain't it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just leave already. It's Friday and boss has gone already ain't it.



Can't coz of world cup draw


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Can't coz of world cup draw



It's done already isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just to clarify, what sort of banter is permitted at thr Xmas drag meet?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's done already isn't it?



No 

In fact it is on about 6ish so fuck that


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Just to clarify, what sort of banter is permitted at thr Xmas drag meet?



Racy but never overstepping the mark


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Just to clarify, what sort of banter is permitted at thr Xmas drag meet?



None whatsoever at all. We will stand quietly in a circle listening to the clock ticking and drinking half a mild then shake hands and go our seperate ways.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

On that note I am outta here my mediocre chums


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

I am home already, in house clothes, BF cooking dinner....I am a winner!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2009)

I am neither winning nor losing, tonight is a draw


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Need Bee, Rutita, cesare and paulie in


Gwan then... tis a christmas do, but would rather see you lot, and I do love the Royal Oak 



Badgers said:


> I will fail to come like always
> 
> Issues


We know that, but will you be at the pub? *snigger*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2009)

He won't! He won't come i know it! He's so annoying


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2009)

((me))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2009)

))you((


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Yuck, it is Monday again!?!?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

morning folks, my muscles are aching, long, muddy, hilly walk yesterday


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 7, 2009)

here we are again...

*sigh*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Morning Dolly, how are ye?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> morning folks, my muscles are aching, long, muddy, hilly walk yesterday



Ah!! I am jealous....would like to have made that walk with you guys. Well Done!!! 


Anyway...up late and drinking coffee...Today I feel the drag more than ever....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Ah!! I am jealous....would like to have made that walk with you guys. Well Done!!!
> 
> 
> Anyway...up late and drinking coffee...Today I feel the drag more than ever....



come to the next one!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Anyway...up late and drinking coffee...Today I feel the drag more than ever....



Has a nastiness about it this Monday. I am into my second coffee and third smoke but still miles from human. Not long till the Winterval slowdown and my heart is not in the drag now.


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Morning Dolly, how are ye?



ill. and fed up. however, it could be a lot worse so i shall remain positive 

your good self?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

8am already????? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> however, it could be a lot worse



That is the kind of plucky speak this thread needs. The woes of the drag are paled by the woes faced by other so upper lips must be stiffened.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2009)

Drumming my fingers in a hospital waiting room on this grey morning. Where did the weekend go?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2009)

40 minute walk to an appointment looms ahead. FML


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Drumming my fingers in a hospital waiting room on this grey morning. Where did the weekend go?





That is not a great Monday morning babes. Weekend was stupid for us with plans made, dithering, rearranged and given up on. Nice to be lazy but does feel like two good days wasted again 

Never mid, will be up and at them soon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Chin up soldier


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

That is better


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

Unusually I had a very unlazy weekend, makes a change


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

good morning pop pickers, what a jolly day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

What did you get up to Mart?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

I knew there was something afoot....missed two buses in the rain, third bus terminated prematurely and forth bus took foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

40 minutes late 


Meh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Stupid buses


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2009)

Just got my final Working Tax Credit payment of 125 quid and had my JSA confirmed. Rent's paid and Xmas prezzies are bought so I'm off for Xmas on the basis of that, I've decided. We'll start worrying about employment again in the New Year.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

NVP said:


> Just got my final Working Tax Credit payment of 125 quid and had my JSA confirmed. Rent's paid and Xmas prezzies are bought so I'm off for Xmas on the basis of that, I've decided. We'll start worrying about employment again in the New Year.



Oh, good for you  I've not heard about JSA yet. I assume I won't get contribution based again so have to appeal for income based  No word on HB and CT yet. 

This is week 3 of unemployment and I am bored and starting to feel sick about money


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm feeling pleased with myself today... last night I had access to a free bar at a nightclub but managed to walk away at 11pm, despite friends staying for the rest of the night, so I won't be having a comedown during my job assessment day on Wednesday. It's psychometric testing so the midweek blues would have been a bad thing.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Stupid buses



Best said in the voice of Kehaar


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2009)

The dole were a bit too quick this time, amazingly enough. First letter I got judged my income to include Working Tax Credit and said I was entitled to  a grand total of 13 quid a week.  Heart sank a wee bit when I got that letter, I must admit. Anyhow, getting the full 63 quid now (or will be after I next sign) so I'll survive till after Xmas. If I hadn't done my Xmas shopping I'd be fretting, mind.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Best said in the voice of Kehaar









What is voice like? I can't remember.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2009)

Just realised I'm supposed to sign on on Xmas day this year. That'll be festive.


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What is voice like? I can't remember.



German. He tells a rabbit to piss off at one point.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

NVP said:


> German. He tells a rabbit to piss off at one point.



Oh wait - he must be the one who says "Stupid bunnies!" 

Fucking Badgers is obsessed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


>




Yuo stoopid bunnez!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

i just scored 315,600 on bejewelled blitz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i just scored 315,600 on bejewelled blitz



Working hard or hardly working eh Mac?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

A Watership Down obsession is a healthy one to have


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Working hard or hardly working eh Mac?


dead as a dodo here today. am supposed to be working on departmental strategy refresh. playing games is a much more attractive option.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dead as a dodo here today. am supposed to be working on departmental strategy refresh. playing games is a much more attractive option.



I was thinking about what might happen if I get this job - I'll have to do some work!!!!!! I've had strange shit temping gigs all this year and spent the time chatting, on here or writing pub quizes. Working at work is going to be weird


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

^^^ Nevah happan.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

This ^ ^


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> ^^^ Nevah happan.



Which bit? Getting it at all or working?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

*yawwwnnnnn*

fucking hell. knackered.  went to bed at 9 last night, opened my book for a bit of a read, woke up covered in dribble, lying on my book at 1.30am 

might need another coffee 


(((stella))) it's fucking horrible feeling that way about money.  know how it is kid...sickening when you go through all the consequences


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Might go back to bed and pretend it isn't happening


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fucking hell. knackered.  went to bed at 9 last night, opened my book for a bit of a read, woke up covered in dribble, lying on my book at 1.30am



I do that with kebabs  well not any more as I've gone off the disgusting things. Just had 7 biscuits for breakfast and I'm ready to take on the world though! 

I wish. I'm a pathetic shell of a man today. Just want to hide with a bag of sweets 

On the flipside I'll hopefully be off work from Wednesday til next week


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Which bit? Getting it at all or working?



The working bit.  I'm assuming you've already got the job and planning the first Soho bar crawl


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> The working bit.  I'm assuming you've already got the job and planning the first Soho bar crawl



If you assume you make an ass out of u and me


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> If you assume you make an ass out of u and me



No, you make an assume out of ass and u and me, don't you?  Making an ass out of u and me would leave you with, well, ass, and no u and me left, as you've made the ass out of them.

Do keep up.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2009)

Mornin' all - been a flurry of activity here since I got in. What's that about! Still nice and quiet now so with no boss in today I can sit back and do little


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> No, you make an assume out of ass and u and me, don't you?  Making an ass out of u and me would leave you with, well, ass, and no u and me left, as you've made the ass out of them.
> 
> Do keep up.



I hate you.


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

I thrive on the passion of your hatred.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> I thrive on the passion of your hatred.



You can try but you'll not get much off it as it is couched heavily in disinterest also.


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

Uninterest, surely.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' all - been a flurry of activity here since I got in. What's that about! Still nice and quiet now so with no boss in today I can sit back and do little



How is newbie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Uninterest, surely.



Whichever


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How is newbie?



He has just got in as he has had a dentist appointment....he is now drinking full fat Dr. Pepper, eating a packet of quavers and has brought in some Celebrations. Not sure if those are the dentist's suggestion but hey


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He has just got in as he has had a dentist appointment....he is now drinking full fat Dr. Pepper, eating a packet of quavers and has brought in some Celebrations. Not sure if those are the dentist's suggestion but hey



Good work by that fella  

He is an enigma


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Whichever



How's the abridging going eh pet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

I just remembered a story that my mate told me about  a friend of his.

The friend paid a homeless Ukranian £4 to fuck him under the Eye.


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

WTF?

Under the London Eye, I  assume...  ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> WTF?
> 
> Under the London Eye, I  assume...  ?



Yeah. I thought he'd reach a filth zenith with bj-ing a crowd of Albanian min cab drivers so I slightly raised my eyebrow a little bit at this latest news.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What did you get up to Mart?



Friday, lovely meal out, steak and ale,suet pudding. 
Saturday,tried to go to the royal academy,Anish kapoor thing, big queue, didn't bother queuing, but had tried to go,saw the climate March, there was a girl with blue face paint playing a recorder very badly, and a cool wave machine.

Went around to a mate's place for some food, good times.

Sunday,  out of the house by 8.15, a walk in the chilterns with nanker and miss shelf ,mrs21 and a few others,  6 miles of hills and mud, got back home at 6


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The friend paid a homeless Ukranian £4 to fuck him under the Eye.



Details?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Friday, lovely meal out, steak and ale,suet pudding.
> Saturday,tried to go to the royal academy,Anish kapoor thing, big queue, didn't bother queuing, but had tried to go,saw the climate March, there was a girl with blue face paint playing a recorder very badly, and a cool wave machine.
> 
> Went around to a mate's place for some food, good times.
> ...



Sounds great  Well done for going for a walk 

I want dumplings! I WANT THEM!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Details?



Details? I am trying to forget the details. They mostly centre upon the other chap not having had a bath for a while


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Boss man has already called it a day and headed off to the city for a boozy Christmas lunch with some pals. 
The rest of us are typing a bit and snacking a bit.


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah. I thought he'd reach a filth zenith with bj-ing a crowd of Albanian min cab drivers so I slightly raised my eyebrow a little bit at this latest news.



I preferred 'row' - I had them all standing to attention.  Well, obviously, I suppose...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> I preferred 'row' - I had them all standing to attention.  Well, obviously, I suppose...



 email alerts


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Not even midday and 5t3IIa has lowered the tone  

MY fucking to-do list is not shrinking at all and is pissing me off


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

*Feeling a bit Yosser Huges...*

Giz a job, I can do that........


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Giz a job, I can do that........



That's what my FB status says!

"What's wrong with your people?!" also


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

I am setting up FB soon


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> No, you make an assume out of ass and u and me, don't you?  Making an ass out of u and me would leave you with, well, ass, and no u and me left, as you've made the ass out of them.
> 
> Do keep up.



All this talk of ass is making me hungry 

What to have? Sausage sarnie (4 days out of date snags.....) or some sort of toast with soup (limphanded and womanlike) or go out for a BK (had a cheese n bacon burger last night at a pub, potential of over burging here )

Or make tonights curry now, and sample it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Can't wait


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm going to have halloumi and salad in pitta breads with half a tin of left over baked beans to eat with a spoon


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> half a tin of left over baked beans to eat with a spoon



Hot or cold?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2009)

Dont do it Badgers man 

Holy shitmeister I am out of weed. This is disasterous.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Dont do it Badgers man



I feel left out 

Scared though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hot or cold?



Hot! Hot beanz! Nom!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Sarnie time is here 

Really feeling lazy today, nothing seems to be waking me up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hot or cold?



Cold beans are the work of the devil - and dinner ladies who used to put them as part of a salad when I was at junior school 

Hot beans are nomz though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cold beans are the work of the devil - and dinner ladies who used to put them as part of a salad when I was at junior school



I struggle with them too. 
Wifey likes them cold from the can but it just does not seem right to me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

I like to take a little sup of sauce and a bean or two when I first open the can as it's like camping holidays but hot steaming beans are really very nice indeed.


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2009)

I just had a co-op quiche for lunch. The whole thing. 1000 calories according to the packet. It was pretty rubbish but only cost £1.50. I am now drinking shit Maxwell House coffee because I'm waiting for HasBean to deliver me some good stuff.

This might be the highlight of the day this end.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

I could sleep right now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

Food!!!!


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

Sex!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Food!!!!





prunus said:


> Sex!!!



*Weighs up the two in her head*

FOOD!!!! o)


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2009)

Armadillo!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Armadillo!!



The power of marketing makes me want a Dime Bar


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2009)

Cold beans are just, I dont know, like self felatio. You can do it but you dont, just because, its a bit wrong and there are better options. Right fellas?! Fellas?..........just me then eh


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

I used to be able to when I was younger and more flexible.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Beanz now, jiggy later.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Was more than half a tin


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2009)

I love Stella's pics on this thread.


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2009)

Your kitchen looks tidier than mine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

NVP said:


> I love Stella's pics on this thread.



Part of a series http://thespinger.blogspot.com/



NVP said:


> Your kitchen looks tidier than mine.



Hah, what do you do with all this time you have?


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2009)

Christ! Do you take a photo of everything that happens in your life ?!


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I feel left out
> 
> Scared though



I just fear the onslaught of people Ive avoided for all these years crashing down on me like a barrel of plaguewater falling onto the head of an unsuspecting priest as he paints a big red X onto the door of a house of the afflicted. Fucking kids! He might shout as he waves a blackened fist in their general direction.

And the fact it just seems like a big ego massaging device for people with too much time on their hands.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2009)

Is that a square griddle?! IS THAT A SQUARE GRIDDLE?!

Talk to me baby


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hah, what do you do with all this time you have?



There is _never _enough time to do the fucking washing up. _Everything _is much more important. I.e. frittering my life away on here, mostly.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Have to walk to town at lunch
Too lazy for sitting down today, let alone walking


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

can't....wake....up 


there should be a bleary-eyed smiley, especially for very old people who get very tired after one bloody late night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Dongle credit just ran out so i'm going to lie on the sofa and watch Aliens AGAIN and you'll all have to get on without me.
Unless anyone works near a 3 shop and wants to lend me £15 for 10 mins until i can pay it into their bank when they've got me some credit


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy to lend you the quidz but no shop here - can't it be done online?


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2009)

This thread had given me another moment to reflect upon the awesomeness of the word Dongle.

That's DONGLE.

I'll never grow tired of it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Happy to lend you the quidz but no shop here - can't it be done online?



Takes 7 days to register the card online and mine's expired 
I bet there is a 3 shop near you


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, but I'm very lazy.

As I thought, it's over 700 yards away.

How would one do it, theoretically?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

NVP said:


> DONGLE



It's so stupid i could barely bring self to say it but my life revolves around it now


----------



## cesare (Dec 7, 2009)

Afternoon!

Been up since 5.30 doing contracts before I had to go to Roehampton for some new work. One hour 10 minutes of walking in that journey so I got some exercise today.

Soj's pickle parcel got returned over the weekend by Royal Mail "uncollected" 

Got loads more cheap veg in Sham market on Saturday and some cheap stuff at the 99p shop and Pounstretchers. Button made bhajis and a licious veg curry Sat then my folks took me to lunch yesterday.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Takes 7 days to register the card online and mine's expired
> I bet there is a 3 shop near you



Don't think there is one in Wandsworth


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> can't....wake....up
> 
> 
> there should be a bleary-eyed smiley, especially for very old people who get very tired after one bloody late night



This is me too 
Must be kinder to my body and mind


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

Food time!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Yeah, but I'm very lazy.
> 
> As I thought, it's over 700 yards away.
> 
> How would one do it, theoretically?



Go in with a mob number I'll give you (not my number), say '3 gigs for £15 please, and will you put it on for me? Cheers' and they'll ask for the number


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Go in with a mob number I'll give you (not my number), say '3 gigs for £15 please, and will you put it on for me? Cheers' and they'll ask for the number



Sounds like a ponzi scheme to me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Shut!
I just found a bar of green and blacks i must have bought when i was drunk last night! LOL can you imagine tho? Chocolate? With my reputation?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

cesare said:


> Soj's pickle parcel got returned over the weekend by Royal Mail "uncollected"



Uncollected because the fuckers never even TRIED to fucking well deliver it.

Cunts   I was really looking forward to that as well


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Right, off to the soopermarket now to be irritated by people


----------



## cesare (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Uncollected because the fuckers never even TRIED to fucking well deliver it.
> 
> Cunts   I was really looking forward to that as well



It's got a tick in the "not called for" box on the label. Says they tried to deliver 5 Nov and kept it till 1 Dec. There's a number on the sticky label which I guess corresponds with the sorting office card if you want to complain that you didn't get the card through your door: P3960/97/302543


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

cesare said:


> It's got a tick in the "not called for" box on the label. Says they tried to deliver 5 Nov and kept it till 1 Dec. There's a number on the sticky label which I guess corresponds with the sorting office card if you want to complain that you didn't get the card through your door: P3960/97/302543



Ta chick

I will complain, but it'll be pointless, because arguing with the royal mail always IS hopeless


----------



## cesare (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ta chick
> 
> I will complain, but it'll be pointless, because arguing with the royal mail always IS hopeless



I'll try complaining too ... mebbe it was one of them strike breakers/member of management that cocked it up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Have updated Spinger Blog with new mission for the day


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

highlight of the day - arguing with a tenant for 15 mins about repairing her toilet (not me doing the repairs mind, that would give her something t ocomplain about) she said she loved her toilet  and just wanted it repaired, whereas we want to replace  it

ding ding

round 2 tomorrow, when i visit her wonderful toilet , and maybe, just maybe, fall in love


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

Had two chocolates...real food has to wait until after 2pm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> highlight of the day - arguing with a tenant for 15 mins about repairing her toilet (not me doing the repairs mind, that would give her something t ocomplain about) she said she loved her toilet  and just wanted it repaired, whereas we want to replace  it
> 
> ding ding
> 
> *round 2 tomorrow, when i visit her wonderful toilet , and maybe, just maybe, fall in love*



Takes pics so we can fall in love too


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Takes pics so we can fall in love too



((((toilets))))


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

Why on earth would someone love a toilet?

Fucks sake.

My motivation today is on a direct correlation with my tiredness.  I am managing to do very little, whilst feeling quite busy 

fucking manana.  it'll all get done tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Why on earth would someone love a toilet?
> 
> Fucks sake.
> 
> ...



  Never work in social housing babes, it would drive you mad


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> My motivation today is on a direct correlation with my tiredness.  I am managing to do very little, whilst feeling quite busy
> 
> fucking manana.  it'll all get done tomorrow



This too and it is killing me today 
Have plenty to do but so little energy or motivation it is not funny. 

Oh well, got the shopping done and now the sleepy afternoon kicks in. Am already dreaming of being teleported back home into pyjamas and onto the sofa.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Never work in social housing babes, it would drive you mad



Yes, I suspect it would marty.  Although I am tired today, so have even less of a margin for knobheads 



Badgers said:


> Am already dreaming of being teleported back home into pyjamas and onto the sofa.



God, me too.  I have to go and buy fucking stamps after work   But then it's straight home, into jims, make duck butty and a cuppa tea, and get horizontal ont couch with a spliff


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yes, I suspect it would marty.  Although I am tired today, so have even less of a margin for knobheads
> 
> 
> 
> God, me too.  I have to go and buy fucking stamps after work   But then it's straight home, into jims, *make duck butty and a cuppa tea, and get horizontal ont couch with a spliff*



Would you marry me?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Would you marry me?



Get in line


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

Fight ya for her?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Fight ya for her?



Best 3000th post evah!!!


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

Ithangyew.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> Would you marry me?



I suspect a distinct lack of tits, but I'd have to say no either way chuck.  You know why?  I'd end up having to make 2 duck butties, and 2 cups of tea, and then I'd have to share my couch and my spliff. 

And I don't DO compromise


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2009)

I was mightly amused to find out that I was mentioned in someone's wedding speech - as a kind of baddie! - at the weekend.

A couple I used to know pretty well (until we kind of fell out ) got married on Saturday and in the Bride's Fathers speech he pointed out one of the guests, a close friend of mine who directs plays, and said "The director cast 'grooms name' in a play but cast another actress (_that would be me!_) instead of 'brides's name' and despite lots of trying 'groom's name' could not get the director to change his mind" cue a bit of "awwing" from the crowd.

No mention that the next show - which we all did together - was when they actually met or that the show after that was when they got together. No instead it was evil my friend the director and evil me who stopped them meeting for - ooh - at least 4 months. How fantastic is that 

Neither did my friend mention that he cast me 'cos I was a better actress. Hee hee!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was mightly amused to find out that I was mentioned in someone's wedding speech - as a kind of baddie! - at the weekend.
> 
> A couple I used to know pretty well (until we kind of fell out ) got married on Saturday and in the Bride's Fathers speech he pointed out one of the guests, a close friend of mine who directs plays, and said "The director cast 'grooms name' in a play but cast another actress (_that would be me!_) instead of 'brides's name' and despite lots of trying 'groom's name' could not get the director to change his mind" cue a bit of "awwing" from the crowd.
> 
> ...




Why does that make you a baddie or evil?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> And I don't DO compromise



Tell it like it is sister 

Anyone managed to find a distraction from this tedium yet?


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I suspect a distinct lack of tits, but I'd have to say no either way chuck.  You know why?  I'd end up having to make 2 duck butties, and 2 cups of tea, and then I'd have to share my couch and my spliff.
> 
> And I don't DO compromise



I know I'm not your ideal type   But they can do wonders with modern surgery these days... <hopeful smile>

And we could *share* the duck butty and tea making in a lovely harmonious domestic bliss.  Whaddayasay, chuck?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Tell it like it is sister
> 
> Anyone managed to find a distraction from this tedium yet?



Soup has worked for me....won't last long but meh.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Soup has worked for me....won't last long but meh.



What soup? 
Tell me stuff and things


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What soup?
> Tell me stuff and things



Stuff: Chicken soup...not great.

Things: Also have some sesame seed ryvita and cream cheese.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Stuff: Chicken soup...not great.
> 
> Things: Also have some sesame seed ryvita and cream cheese.



Thank you, I feel more complete now  

I fancy tomato soup now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Distraction.....

Guinness make good adverts, I like this one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Why does that make you a baddie or evil?



The implication was that somehow we had stopped them from meeting and getting together!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The implication was that somehow we had stopped them from meeting and getting together!



Did he touch your special area?


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did he touch your special area?



Downstage centre?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did he touch your special area?



Nah never - and two of her special areas are substantially larger than mine:!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nah never - and two of her special areas are substantially larger than mine!!



Her labia


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Her labia





Not that I know of but *gets out mirror and into a comfy position*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *gets out mirror and into a comfy position*



PICS or it is NOT happening


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

prunus said:


> I know I'm not your ideal type   But they can do wonders with modern surgery these days... <hopeful smile>
> 
> And we could *share* the duck butty and tea making in a lovely harmonious domestic bliss.  Whaddayasay, chuck?



Nah, sorry mate - I like my women squirty, and no amount of surgery can give me that 

Oh - and 'share' my butty?  SHARE? FOOD?  Good god, you really don't know anything about me, do you?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I like my women squirty




PICS or it...........


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> PICS or it...........



hehe

never quite managed to have a camera handy - funny that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

god, i'm so bored and time is going so slowly today....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> god, i'm so bored and time is going so slowly today....



Just entered the dreaded 15:00 to 16:00 window of doom as well.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just entered the dreaded 15:00 to 16:00 window of doom as well.


and it already looks like night-time outside....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thinking of starting an anonymous blog, you will look at it?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> and it already looks like night-time outside....



Just went for a __~ and it is really dark and wet and horrid out there now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Thinking of starting an anonymous blog, you will look at it?



Will it have pictures of food on it?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone else added to the 17th roll call yet?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2009)

KFC hot box it was


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Will it have pictures of food on it?



Pointless pictures of food could be added


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else added to the 17th roll call yet?


this is the day of work christmas do for me so it's touch and go atm...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Yetman said:


> KFC hot box it was



Is this the Hot Rods thing?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this is the day of work christmas do for me so it's touch and go atm...



Bring the work lot along to meet the freaks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

Ignore Prunus, soj. He's just trying to make me jealous.
In other news i'm on the sofa under a quilt and just had 3 wanks and a snooze. Now i'm watching Withnail and I


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ignore Prunus, soj. He's just trying to make me jealous.
> In other news i'm on the sofa under a quilt and just had *3 wanks and a snooze*. Now i'm watching Withnail and I



  Sounds like a perfect afternoon


I could fucking murder a spliff right now.  Why is it only 3.40?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> In other news i'm on the sofa under a quilt and just had 3 wanks and a snooze. Now i'm watching Withnail and I



Jealous of this ^ 

Eyelids are heavy now
Just want to go to sleep 
Do not want to commute in rain 
Pretty much all happy here


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bring the work lot along to meet the freaks


i don't think you would be able to tell the difference tbf...

in other news, the day light has now vanished completely.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

I have never told anyone I work with about the dragging thread


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

In other news this is 10k week I think


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have never told anyone I work with about the dragging thread



First rule of the dragging thread.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is this the Hot Rods thing?



Yes, not bad actually. Bit pissed off that they do pepsi instead of coke cos pepsi is shit, should have gone with tango in hindsight but hey ho, beans were excellent


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone want to laugh at me?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm all laughed out at you already I'm afraid. You broke my funny bone ages ago


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm all laughed out at you already I'm afraid. You broke my funny bone ages ago



I had a story of woe and shame but if I am already a FOF then no point adding to it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

come on, i could do with a laugh


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone want to laugh at me?



Anytime bhaaji


----------



## Yetman (Dec 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I had a story of woe and shame but if I am already a FOF then no point adding to it



Ah I'm just kidding, come on, let it all out lad. Thats what this thread is for no?


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ignore Prunus, soj. He's just trying to make me jealous.


Sorry doll, you're lovely and all, but duck butties are the coolest thing I've ever heard.  My heart is lost to you.


5t3IIa said:


> In other news i'm on the sofa under a quilt and just had 3 wanks and a snooze. Now i'm watching Withnail and I


Although on the other hand you're clearly one classy chick 

All the software we write in my company is codenamed after Withnail and I.  At the moment I'm working on getinthebackofthevan v.0.3.  One of our most successful is called montyyouterriblecunt, or monty for short, when discussing it with clients.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

Golden hour!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> come on, i could do with a laugh





sojourner said:


> Anytime bhaaji



That is all the egging on I need to make a further fool of myself.... 

Were in the (kind of local) pub where my wife and I often go for a weekday pint on the way home. Have been going there at least once a week (often more) for two years now and know the landlord/landlady/bar staff pretty well. The landlord is a nice bloke but a bit of a lad who I get on pretty well with. In the pub I normally have my 'allwight mate' persona on when passing the time of day with him. 

Last week wifey was waiting for me and reading (her favourite) The Wizard Of Oz book that I bought her some time ago. Being the soppy twat that I am there was a 'message of love' written in the inside cover for her that reads roughly as follows: 



> To my little wife,
> 
> There is no place like home (with you).
> 
> ...



The book was lying (closed) on the table when the landlord came over to pick up the empties, at which point he also picked up the book saying something like 'what the feck are yous doing reading?' and then it fell open revealing my sickly sweet 'message of love' to him!!! He read it (mercifully not out loud) and turned to me in a loud voice and said '_Badgers?_' with a massive grin on his face 

Since then there has been much snickering when I go in


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

Awwww.  I'm not laughing at you bhaji, I think that's wuvvly 




















You big soppy twat


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2009)

i think that's quite sweet tbh....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You big soppy twat





Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think that's quite sweet tbh....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

it is very sweet


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

I try not to be 'sweet' in public though!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

Sweet is good Badgers! 


In other news: it's 4:45pm...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

Wet as anything here now
Just want to be home, not walking home in the rain 

Oh well, Monday is pretty much done!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2009)

On that note, goodbye


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2009)

Goodbye all

Fuck this, I'm not buying stamps, I'm going straight home


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

Out in 5............


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Goodbye all
> 
> *Fuck this, I'm not buying stamps,* I'm going straight home



Rebel!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2009)

Time ladies and gentlemen pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2009)

*pops in*

everyone gone? 

fucking day-long meeting bollocks,.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2009)

Wonder if I can get to 10,000 without Badgers noticing


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2009)

9928


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2009)

9929 a ha ha ha 





(ah fuck it.... I'm going home!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2009)

9930


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2009)

9930 ! I'm on the 5.33 to chingford


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning!!!

Will it rain today?
Will the drag be the worst of all drags?
What will I have for lunch?
Will the thread reach 10,000 posts?

Too many questions!!!! 


First coffee in Hackney....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Will it rain today? - *Yes it will*
> Will the drag be the worst of all drags? - *Today is Loseday so yes*
> What will I have for lunch? - *Kit Kat*
> Will the thread reach 10,000 posts? - *Certainly yes, the question is who will get it?*



YAWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> YAWN!!!!!!!



What bloody time do you call this? 

2nd coffee is almost finished.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2009)

yawn!!  making some tea


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> What bloody time do you call this?
> 
> 2nd coffee is almost finished.



Struggled to wake up, could not get to sleep till 1am last night. 

Have had 1.5 coffees today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

Pair of Johnny come latelyssssssssssssssssssssss!!!


*gets dressed*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Already know that this will be a looooong draaaaag today. 
Always is on a Loseday but the seasonal drag is a harsh one. 

Gotta get up and get going now


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2009)

gonna get dressed now!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> gonna get dressed now!


you've been posting NAKED?   (hiding eyes)


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2009)

Another possibly non dragging day for me... meeting from 10am- 4pm today 

So, drinks - where and when?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> So, drinks - where and when?



Ask Marty, he is the man who can 

Actually the 17th at the Royal Oak in Borough is the meet up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning. Again. For fuck's sake.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Get yourself up soldier!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning. Again. For fuck's sake.


it's a woman's life on the dole.

in 5t3IIa's case anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Had four Weetabix with a spoon of sugar to start the day. 
Third coffee is on my desk and one email sent so far. 

Not really liking today very much but the office is peaceful (if a little boring) apart from the delicate tapping on keyboards.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm getting bored and pissed off


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm getting bored and pissed off



Write a list


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Actually the 17th at the Royal Oak in Borough is the meet up


What is it with urban and fucking Thursdays?  

I don't have a life... I'm free most Fridays, and there's no work the next day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Write a list



No lists! I did lists last time and the time before! 

This time is all about post-it notes on the sitting room mirror 

I'd post a pic of my post-its but I am scared of the 5t3IIa Pix Backlash


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2009)

SPB? Never 

Did you post a few yesterday? I miss this thread.

I made something at the weekend:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2009)

caffeine injection necessary, didn't sleep at all last night, feeling surprisingly perky thus far tho, aided by the glorious sunshine today


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2009)

You're the second person to mention the sunshine  there was no sun when I cycled in... I'm going for a cig before this bloody meeting!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No lists! I did lists last time and the time before!
> 
> This time is all about post-it notes on the sitting room mirror
> 
> I'd post a pic of my post-its but I am scared of the 5t3IIa Pix Backlash



Do whatever you need to do stella, don't fear the backlash...anything to avoid the pain of unemployment!!!!

*gets behind stella in solidarity!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> SPB? Never
> 
> Did you post a few yesterday? I miss this thread.
> 
> I made something at the weekend:



Wait? What is? Is that a home-made Pingu in disgrace?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>


What's wrong with that? Post its and lists are good! 



5t3IIa said:


> Wait? What is? Is that a home-made Pingu in disgrace?


Yes  his legs were wonky so I told him off!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Sunshine has just peeked through in SW18 but was dark and grey when we left at 07:30....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

Quality pics from stella and bee!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm getting bored and pissed off


never thought you'd miss work, did you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> caffeine injection necessary, didn't sleep at all last night, feeling surprisingly perky thus far tho, aided by the glorious sunshine today


euphoria before the inevitable collapse.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Meeting at 10am  

Feel the need to just be doing _nothing_ today. Would have been good to sleep till noon, then wake up and open a beer in my pants.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meeting at 10am
> 
> Feel the need to just be doing _nothing_ today. Would have been good to sleep till noon, then wake up and open a beer in my pants.


as it is you'll just have a leak in your pants.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> as it is you'll just have a leak in your pants.



Done


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> euphoria before the inevitable collapse.


we shall see grasshopper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we shall see grasshopper.


i'd be surprised if you last till opening.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

It's not good news that they haven't called me about this gig innit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's not good news that they haven't called me about this gig innit?


no. it's not.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> no. it's not.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd be surprised if you last till opening.


no booze for me today or tomorrow, giving the internal ones some r&r before the weekend innit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no booze for me today or tomorrow, giving the internal ones some r&r before the weekend innit.


we'll see if you're still going strong at 11.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> we'll see if you're still going strong at 11.


keep the faith


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's not good news that they haven't called me about this gig innit?


Interview was only Friday hon, you don't know how many other people they were seeing.

Maybe call them tomorrow morning if you've still heard nothing.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Boss man has just arrived looking seriously worse for wear after his gentlemen's Christmas lunch yesterday. Unsure of what time he got home and his wife was not speaking to him when he woke up this morning!! Was supposed to be doing another gentlemen's Christmas lunch today but has cancelled and is hiding in his office now with a black coffee


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I made something at the weekend:





Paulie Tandoori said:


> didn't sleep at all last night


I couldn't get to sleep for aaages, and then when I did manage to, I woke up again at 3 a fucking m and couldn't get back to sleep 

Still, yeh, quite mild and nice today 



BiddlyBee said:


> Interview was only Friday hon, you don't know how many other people they were seeing.
> 
> Maybe call them tomorrow morning if you've still heard nothing.


what Bee said


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah? OK


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah? OK



Yeh


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

OK


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Meeting still not started 

Lunch is calling to me from my drawer but it is TOO early dammit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2009)

Mornin' everyone.

We are busy - I don't like that - and I have tummy ache  I think I need to...get things moving as it were so strong coffe and a couple of prunes for me I think!

Btw - I had the audition on Sunday and.....


I GOT THE PART!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

Meh....

__~~


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I GOT THE PART!!!!



Cool!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I GOT THE PART!!!!



Good news? 
On a Tuesday? 
What were you thinking?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Good news?
> On a Tuesday?
> What were you thinking?



I like to spread the love


----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm going to wait here til #9999. THIS ONE WILL BE MINE DAMMIT.

In other news, morning draggers. What a shit day eh  Mrs is upstairs spluttering and coughing her face off while I'm down here snivelling like a buttmonkey in a smoking jacket, drinking coffee and pretending everything is totally fine as I'm about to ask for the rest of the week off and theres no way I'm going to be even slightly ill for it 

Rodriguez is playing tonight in town, and I've got a gig Thursday so any kind of illness will simply not be tolerated yagetme 

*sniff*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm going to wait here til #9999.



I am letting this one go...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2009)

congrats on the good news QoTG


----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2009)

Gentleman and a scholar ^^

Not like me, a glory grabbing thieving bastard gypo 

The gentleman and scholar was aimed at badgers, not pauli the glory grabbing thieving bastard gypo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mornin' everyone.
> 
> We are busy - I don't like that - and I have tummy ache  I think I need to...get things moving as it were so strong coffe and a couple of prunes for me I think!
> 
> ...



w00t! for part!
Ack! for tummy!
Nah! for prunes!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nah! for prunus!


----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2009)

I can sense you waiting on the fringe there Stella, like the vulture that you are. Waiting for me to glance away at the key moment so you can swoop in and steal my prize. I know your sort 

Get back up your own end


----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2009)

This is gonna be great i'm gonna be king of drag!!


----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2009)

Or should that be queen 


COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON 10K!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

I am not interested in milestones


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

nearly...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

This thread is a mill stone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

I find them tiresome and stupid


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am not interested in milestones


----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes!!!

Suck on that you mothers!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers always gets them anyway


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Damn your eyes all to hell!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

meh!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> YES!!!



Bugger


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Yetty wanted it more


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2009)

well that's what i think about it.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Has to agree Paulie, has to agree.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2009)

Right I'm off, have a good one suckers 

Wait til the rest of the office sees THIS beauty!! WOOT!!

*looks around empty house*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## prunus (Dec 8, 2009)

Am I too late?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well that's what i think about it.....



Hee hee - that made me larf


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2009)

Fuck this I'm going into the office to show this off, you cant waste a once in a lifetim moment like this you cant!  

This is even better than Christmas, GOD I'M SO HAPPY!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Fuck this I'm going into the office to show this off, you cant waste a once in a lifetim moment like this you cant!
> 
> This is even better than Christmas, GOD I'M SO HAPPY!!!



Treat yourself to a BK winners lunch mate


----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2009)

You know what, I think I will my good man. Thank you very much 

See you on the other side


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Silence in the office drag today. 
I may need to pick up the phone and make noise.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2009)

Newbie Update: Curently playing on his i-phone, and has been since 10am, but so far no, I repeat, no packets of crisps or fizzy pop!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Is he ill?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Good old Newbie, he never fails to deliver  

Just had a __~ and now back in the silence


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm listening to Discovery by Daft Punk for the zillionth time because I can't be bothered to get up and change the CD or untangle the pc speakers to listen to other tunes


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2009)

you'll get bed sores, which will lead to an interesting thread in knobbing and sobbing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Nearly the lunching window now and a slight amount of heavy eyelids for me. 

Think that a stroll to the charity shop for some fresh air is in order


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll get bed sores, which will lead to an interesting thread in knobbing and sobbing



I'm not in bed  Moran.

Just applied for a job!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is he ill?



A bottle of irn-bru has appeared on his desk. The cosmos is back in alignment!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

*DEAD LEG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH! ow ow ow!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Moran.


 moron


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey congrats queeny


*ignores yetty* 



good luck stellamelove


fuckbollocksbastard - am starving, but can't make me lunch cos one of the tenants I answer the phone for has gone out, and his fucking number is ringing non cunting stop 


MEEE HUNNNGGYYYYYY


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just applied for a job!





In other news I need distraction from this drag. I suppose I could use the medium of work to make the time pass quicker but that does not feel correct today.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning!

Congrats Queenie!

And Yeti!

Cheap wine, fags and baccy downstairs in the offie 5t3IIa cos they close today/tomorrow. 25g baccy = £2, packets of fags £3, might be worth having a look?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Phone calls just now to client in Egypt: 



> Me: I am still waiting for your payment
> Client: I have made it
> Me: I need proof then
> Client: How do I do that?
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Darling, that means leaving the house


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm off to Tesco in a bit.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Darling, that means leaving the house



Fresh air and cheap fags, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I'm off to Tesco in a bit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Just closed eyes and stuck hand out and now I'm listening to Mary J Blige _Share My World_ from 1997. I didn't even really know I had this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2009)

I may have to go to Boots to get some medicine for my tummy . This is payback for all those times I giggled at adverts for laxatives.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Corporate Man is eating his sarnies and watching the NBA on the computer now. 
Wish that the commentators voices could be dubbed over


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Jesus! SICK TO THE BACK TEEFS 

have you seen anything as crappy looking as this recently?1 http://www.reed.co.uk/job-details/C...ms=20000.00&mxs=30000.00&jt=1,4&ns=True&lit=2

wtf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hahahhahaahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa SALARY
The basic salary is £14,000 per annum plus incentive, the OTE is £20,000.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahahhahaahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa SALARY
> The basic salary is £14,000 per annum plus incentive, the OTE is £20,000.



at 14k you would be entitled to working tax credits to bump it up to 18k


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> at 14k you would be entitled to working tax credits to bump it up to 18k



Oh w0000000t....................


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

I think it's time for a soya hot chocolate with three spoons of sugar in


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

My dolescum advisor tells me if I get a job of 16 hours or more that is earning me less than 15K a year I will be entitled to 'back to work credits' which is 40 quid a week.

I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Time to go for a stroll now people. 
Keep this place tidy until I get back you hear


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> My dolescum advisor tells me if I get a job of 16 hours or more that is earning me less than 15K a year I will be entitled to 'back to work credits' which is 40 quid a week.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this.



I can't even get my head around that


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Time to go for a stroll now people.
> Keep this place tidy until I get back you hear



Cancel this, I am going at 13:30 to make the afternoon shorter


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't even get my head around that



I can't do the sums kneever.

Dags the bookeeper mate of mine says he will help me work it out on friday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I can't do the sums kneever.
> 
> Dags the bookeeper mate of mine says he will help me work it out on friday



Seems to me it's like trying to work out what bens you will get on top of the job that is and remains a theoretical job...which seems to complicate things if one just wants a job. But if one can be arsed to apply for certain very specific ones to get the bens then *headexplodes*


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Phone calls just now to client in Egypt:



They know EXACTLY what they're (not) doing, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> They know EXACTLY what they're (not) doing, eh?



Too ambivalent to worry about this at the moment 

Hey ho, we are at the halfway stage now draggers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Halfway stage of _what_?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Halfway stage of _what_?



The ****ing day


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I can't do the sums kneever.
> 
> Dags the bookeeper mate of mine says he will help me work it out on friday



If you didn't earn owt last year, that's probably about right, although I thought you only got the full amount for jobs of 30+ hours a week. 16 to 30 hours and you lose a bit.

If you had a reasonable salary last year, you probably won't be entitled to much. As I didn't earn jack shit last year I was getting the full whack on my last job and it was £50+ a week. One of the few things I've liked about this last govt, Working Tax Credits.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2009)

had to go and talk about a toilet again, very nice toilet tbf. but costs too much to repair - bye bye toilet 

and I was offered a gold soveriegn ring by some random bloke in the street at lunchtime. he just came up to me and showed it to me, not sure if he wanted to give it to me as an unsolicited gift, or he wanted readies for it, I just smiled and shook my head


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> had to go and talk about a toilet again, very nice toilet tbf. but costs too much to repair - bye bye toilet
> 
> and I was offered a gold soveriegn ring by some random bloke in the street at lunchtime. he just came up to me and showed it to me, not sure if he wanted to give it to me as an unsolicited gift, or he wanted readies for it, I just smiled and shook my head



The same toilet that woman was in love with? Was it a sexy toilet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> If you didn't earn owt last year, that's probably about right, although I thought you only got the full amount for jobs of 30+ hours a week. 16 to 30 hours and you lose a bit.
> 
> If you had a reasonable salary last year, you probably won't be entitled to much. As I didn't earn jack shit last year I was getting the full whack on my last job and it was £50+ a week. One of the few things I've liked about this last govt, Working Tax Credits.



nah this is different to WTC and has only been ushered in in the last month apparently. Tis 'Back to work Credits' not WTC, which as you say only count if you are doing minimum 30 hours per week.

It's only valid for your first 12 months of employment apparently. They are desperate to get me and my ilk off the stats.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> The same toilet that woman was in love with? Was it a sexy toilet?



I felt a strange tingling sensation when I gazed upon the beauty of the pan


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> nah this is different to WTC and has only been ushered in in the last month apparently. Tis 'Back to work Credits' not WTC, which as you say only count if you are doing minimum 30 hours per week.
> 
> It's only valid for your first 12 months of employment apparently. They are desperate to get me and my ilk off the stats.



Those the long term unemployed stats? I've only been on the rock for 2.5 weeks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I felt a strange tingling sensation when I gazed upon the beauty of the pan



Pre-vomit wetness?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> My dolescum advisor tells me if I get a job of 16 hours or more that is earning me less than 15K a year I will be entitled to 'back to work credits' which is 40 quid a week.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this.









I know what Norm would say


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pre-vomit wetness?



trouser moistness


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2009)

Argh.

Argh.

Argh.

I bloody explained what they had to do, I drafted a letter that explained it to the employees (which the employees have received), but have they done it? No, they bloody haven't


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> nah this is different to WTC and has only been ushered in in the last month apparently. Tis 'Back to work Credits' not WTC, which as you say only count if you are doing minimum 30 hours per week.
> 
> It's only valid for your first 12 months of employment apparently. They are desperate to get me and my ilk off the stats.



Ahh, that's a new one. I wonder if I apply for that then? It might be worth my while looking at p/t jobs if that's the case. I've got to sign on Friday. I'll ask.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

cesare said:


> Argh.
> 
> Argh.
> 
> ...



People _suck_


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Those the long term unemployed stats? I've only been on the rock for 2.5 weeks



yeah. The long term unemployed. I cannot take a min wage job as I would actually be worse off by est. 30 quid a week. And I am not exactly living the high life here. This subsidy is OBV recognition of this.

The Job Centre have farmed me out to a charitable trust and cos I was just well honest with the bloke handling my jobsearching he has agreed that my previous employment history of agency/warehouse/barwork is unfeasible both financially and mentally and healthwise. 

He reckons given my education level he can find me work that is better paid and not constantly on my (trench) feet performing proper graft. Which I used to be able to do.

We shall see. Got a teaching course starting in Jan, so a career move is a comin'


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> People _suck_



It's just so frustrating, if they fuck it up the company will go under and everyone will be unemployed. ARGH


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah. The long term unemployed. I cannot take a min wage job as I would actually be worse off by est. 30 quid a week. And I am not exactly living the high life here. This subsidy is OBV recognition of this.
> 
> The Job Centre have farmed me out to a charitable trust and cos I was just well honest with the bloke handling my jobsearching he has agreed that my previous employment history of agency/warehouse/barwork is unfeasible both financially and mentally and healthwise.
> 
> ...



Glad you're maniupulating the system successfully matey  

Is the course full or part time? If you're up and about doing the course then you could poss get part time gig too, and that £40 a week!

Wow, imagine


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

Part time. PTTLS 'Preparing to teach in the lifelong learning sector'

It's entry level stuff for more intense teacher training but it is the stepping stone to teaching literacy. And I do so love helping people with reading and writing. Got to see how the employment pans out as well though. In podunk nowheresville jobs are a bit scarce for the unskilled worker at present. Still, I am optimistic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

dp


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Got a teaching course starting in Jan, so a career move is a comin'


Sounds more up your street.

My lass was nattering to her pastoral tutor the other day, and for some reason I got dragged into the conversation confused, and next thing I know her tutor wants me to go and see her about getting onto a PGCE!  

Would love to get into lecturing in FE and HE though, really would


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Part time. PTTLS 'Preparing to teach in the lifelong learning sector'
> 
> It's entry level stuff for more intense teacher training but it is the stepping stone to teaching literacy. And I do so love helping people with reading and writing. Got to see how the employment pans out as well though. In podunk nowheresville jobs are a bit scarce for the unskilled worker at present. Still, I am optimistic.



ah, didn't see this

gotta say, that sounds really fucking interesting   might even look into that meself!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Part time. PTTLS 'Preparing to teach in the lifelong learning sector'
> 
> It's entry level stuff for more intense teacher training but it is the stepping stone to teaching literacy. And I do so love helping people with reading and writing. Got to see how the employment pans out as well though. In podunk nowheresville jobs are a bit scarce for the unskilled worker at present. Still, I am optimistic.



You'll be going from being an unskilled twonk to being a student and thusly your CV will reflect that you are now a Valuable Member of Society and open clean admin doors for you.

This is a shit post but I can't be arse to re-type it to convey my precise meaning, hope suits ^


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Sounds more up your street.
> 
> My lass was nattering to her pastoral tutor the other day, and for some reason I got dragged into the conversation confused, and next thing I know her tutor wants me to go and see her about getting onto a PGCE!
> 
> Would love to get into lecturing in FE and HE though, really would



I did a FE PGCE, funnily enough (wasn't that funny at the time tbf) I got the PGCE, but didn't go into it at the time as the work was all part-time and there were very few permanent contracts going about, so you wouldn't get paid summer/xmas/easter,etc, plus the *attractive* hourly pay rate was only for the teaching you did, not for all the preparation, people who did the course ended up having little part-time teaching jobs all over london, I couldn't be arsed and went into housing instead, where I spend my time talking to people about their toilets


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I did a FE PGCE, funnily enough (wasn't that funny at the time tbf) I got the PGCE, but didn't go into it at the time as the work was all part-time and there were very few permanent contracts going about, so you wouldn't get paid summer/xmas/easter,etc, plus the *attractive* hourly pay rate was only for the teaching you did, not for all the preparation, people who did the course ended up having little part-time teaching jobs all over london, I couldn't be arsed and went into housing instead, where I spend my time talking to people about their toilets



hmmm...well, that would be part of what I'd want to know about tbh.  I couldn't be giving up time and money to go into something that wasn't gonna pay!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Now listening to LCD Soundsystem deut album  This blind choosing is working out OK


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> ah, didn't see this
> 
> gotta say, that sounds really fucking interesting   might even look into that meself!



You may be over qualified education wise and be able to skip up to a less basic teaching course. I say this because you are.....um....older than me and have done bare stuff. The PTTLS course is very basic entry level, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't even qualify one for a classroom assistant position (although I am not 100% sure). But it is certainly worth a look. It is a 12 week part time course centered around the planning and delivery of a lesson to a group of adults.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Lunch was two pints


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

God, my arse is starting to go numb from sitting on it for HOURS.

Wtf is wrong with me? I don't have to go outside until 5.30pm so I'm just sat here like a lump. Maybe I'll eat something?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, my arse is starting to go numb from sitting on it for HOURS.



PICS


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Pfft


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> You may be over qualified education wise and be able to skip up to a less basic teaching course. I say this because you are.....um....older than me and have *done bare stuff.* The PTTLS course is very basic entry level, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't even qualify one for a classroom assistant position (although I am not 100% sure). But it is certainly worth a look. It is a 12 week part time course centered around the planning and delivery of a lesson to a group of adults.



I thought those tapes had been destroyed? 


I am gonna look into it though, can't be fucked sat on Reception/in office for the rest of my natural


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

In other news, I just took a chance and nipped to the local butcher, and he had just taken delivery of some venison - GERRIN  

He brought out pretty much a fucking whole deer haunch from the back of the shop, and went 'how much do you want?' 

woop woop - now have enough for two decent casseroles, plus some lincolnshire saussies, and some hickory smoked saussies


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> In other news, I just took a chance and nipped to the local butcher, and he had just taken delivery of some venison - GERRIN
> 
> He brought out pretty much a fucking whole deer haunch from the back of the shop, and went 'how much do you want?'
> 
> woop woop - now have enough for two decent casseroles, plus some lincolnshire saussies, and some hickory smoked saussies



You're trying to tempt prunus away to yours


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

I want to go home now.... 

I also want venison and stuff but not gonna happen is it? 

IS IT


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're trying to tempt prunus away to yours



I was quite surprised to read that he thought duck butties were 'cool', and worth asking for my hand in marriage for 


I might make a venison casserole this weekend....mmmmmmmm


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I want to go home now....
> 
> I also want venison and stuff but not gonna happen is it?
> 
> IS IT



Dunno bhaaaaji.  Would have thought it might be easier to get hold of venison in your neck of the woods?

Our butcher's just stocked up for crimbo see.  He's got duck, pheasant, goose, and venison.  I love that shop.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

When you say 'duck butties' you do mean sandwiches with duck meat in them, don't you? It's not a euphamism?

I just can't compete with the former, but I probably can if it's the latter


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Dunno bhaaaaji.  Would have thought it might be easier to get hold of venison in your neck of the woods?



No issues getting venison here must admit. 
One of my (if not the) favourite meats is the old deer  

I have £20 worth of sausages in the freezer though


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> When you say 'duck butties' you do mean sandwiches with duck meat in them, don't you? It's not a euphamism?
> 
> I just can't compete with the former, but I probably can if it's the latter



No, it is absolutely about cold roast duck meat, between two pieces of bread, no euphemism at all    Very nice with pickled chillis


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No, it is absolutely about cold roast duck meat, between two pieces of bread, no euphemism at all    Very nice with pickled chillis



He's yours then


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No issues getting venison here must admit.
> One of my (if not the) favourite meats is the old deer
> 
> I have £20 worth of sausages in the freezer though



You ever had reindeer?

I had some once in a restaurant in a crimbo market in Montreux, and it was fucking LUSH


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys, though! I'm trying something new! I am _frying_ some fishfingers! Yes! Instead of grilling them! I am hoping it's quicker


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2009)

I had camel once. It was a bit shit.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You ever had reindeer?
> 
> I had some once in a restaurant in a crimbo market in Montreux, and it was fucking LUSH



Only once (wife will not allow Rudolph eating) sadly. 
Had Wilderbeast once too (thanks Bee x) and that was amazing!!!! 
Eaten squirrel once.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2009)

Actually, no, it might have been ostrich. Any way, I'm not having either of them again. Very tough and sinewy.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> Actually, no, it might have been ostrich. Any way, I'm not having either of them again. Very tough and sinewy.



I thought the Ostrich burger I had was fine...?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I thought the Ostrich burger I had was fine...?



That woulda been minced and reconstitued though, wouldn't it? Perhaps ostrich steak is tough?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

ufffffffffffffffffff yuck...drag between 3 and 4.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Frying the fingers went very well btw. Nom.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2009)

It was in a curry. Delivery place did it when I lived in Streatham. I can't remember whether it was camel or ostrich now though.

Well, they look so _similar _don't they, camels and ostriches? Can't really blame me there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> It was in a curry. Delivery place did it when I lived in Streatham. I can't remember whether it was camel or ostrich now though.
> 
> Well, they look so _similar _don't they, camels and ostriches? Can't really blame me there.



Both quite lanky


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> Well, they look so _similar _don't they, camels and ostriches? Can't really blame me there.





mmm, am scoffing a clementine.  which is BOUND to turn into 3 because they're so dayumned SMALL


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Only once (wife will not allow Rudolph eating) sadly.



Shame

I'd had several flavoured vodkas and quite a few beers, and was singing Rudolph whilst waiting for it to turn up 

Would love to try squirrel - bet it's a bastard to slice though, fuck all on em


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Radio Woman has been readmitted to hospital for a second op due to infection


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Radio Woman has been readmitted to hospital for a second op due to infection



I missed what her first op was about


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I missed what her first op was about



I missed who the hell she is


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I missed who the hell she is



Listens to Heart FM in the office and _enrages_ the badger?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'd had several flavoured vodkas and quite a few beers, and was singing Rudolph whilst waiting for it to turn up



Uncle (wealthy) of a former missus took his family on one of those Lapland trips years ago. They all got to ride Skidoos, meet Santa, Reindeer and stuff. The uncle asked one of the tour guides (in front of his young children) what the Reindeer did outside the Christmas period to which the tour guide replied 'we eat them' much to the horror of his kids 



sojourner said:


> Would love to try squirrel - bet it's a bastard to slice though, fuck all on em



That was on one of my camping/hunting weekends and the eating was a bit gristly with the tiny bones. 
Rabbit was a bit better than Squirrel.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I missed what her first op was about



Mastectomy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Mastectomy



Omg grim  Poor thing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Omg grim  Poor thing



Yup  

She is a tough lass but not that young and understandably upset by this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

Approaching the golden hour!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Mastectomy



Ohhhhh

not good - but still, at least they're operating, which is a good sign in a way


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ohhhhh
> 
> not good - but still, at least they're operating, which is a good sign in a way



Yeah, she will be okay  



Rutita1 said:


> Approaching the golden hour!!!!!



Just arrived but going slow now


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> In other news, I just took a chance and nipped to the local butcher, and he had just taken delivery of some venison - GERRIN
> 
> He brought out pretty much a fucking whole deer haunch from the back of the shop, and went 'how much do you want?'
> 
> woop woop - now have enough for two decent casseroles, plus some lincolnshire saussies, and some hickory smoked saussies


  that all sounds scrumpdelicious!  I love a bit of venison,  and in my time as a carnivore I have sampled the delights of kangaroo,ostrich and lambs testicles


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm going out at 5.30! And I shall be wearing the same outfit I wore last time I went out! 


Different people, see.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> that all sounds scrumpdelicious!  I love a bit of venison,  and in my time as a carnivore I have sampled the delights of kangaroo,ostrich and lambs testicles



Wouldn't mind trying kangaroo, but don't really fancy ostrich for some reason, and as for testicles, I think you probably know my answer to that 

ewwwwwww


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> as for testicles, I think you probably know my answer to that



Never had them in your mouth EVER sojjerson?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm going out at 5.30! And I shall be wearing the same outfit I wore last time I went out!
> 
> 
> Different people, see.



What you mean you have a reason to go out of an evening...on a school night? 

I will go home and hide until tomorrow.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2009)

Not a school night for me, is it? This is both  and  and also


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Wouldn't mind trying kangaroo, but don't really fancy ostrich for some reason, and as for testicles, I think you probably know my answer to that
> 
> ewwwwwww


They were nice and tender


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not a school night for me, is it? This is both  and  and also



Tuesday will always be a school night, regardless...FACT!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Never had them in your mouth EVER sojjerson?



Saying nowt


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Wouldn't mind trying kangaroo, but don't really fancy ostrich for some reason, and as for testicles, I think you probably know my answer to that
> 
> ewwwwwww


They were nice and tender


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Saying nowt



PICS or.......


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

Oooo, I've just had 2 more people book in for viewings!   I'm almost scared to say it, but things do seem to be looking up


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> PICS or.......



Told ya, all evidence has been destroyed! I did it myself


----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> *ignores yetty*



You can cock off 



cesare said:


> Congrats Queenie!
> 
> And Yeti!



You get a firm handshake 

I've just found out that I've only got about 6 more days in work then I'm off til NEXT YEAR!!

Spain inbetween Xmas and NY as well, FREE I might add.

Get in


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

^ ^  

Padawan Learner is having a row on the phone to his wife and I am not listening in at all!!!


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oooo, I've just had 2 more people book in for viewings!   I'm almost scared to say it, but things do seem to be looking up





Got my psychometric assessment day tomorrow... am going to try and get a proper night's sleep


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Got my psychometric assessment day tomorrow... am going to try and get a proper night's sleep



Ooo, all that square peg/round hole shenanigans?  I can't believe psychometric testing is still going on tbh.  

Good luck with it anyway chuck!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I've just found out that I've only got about 6 more days in work then I'm off til NEXT YEAR!!
> 
> Spain inbetween Xmas and NY as well, FREE I might add.
> 
> Get in



cunt


I thought this morning that I only had 2 weeks left.  Broke my head when I realised it was fucking 3


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> cunt


----------



## zenie (Dec 8, 2009)

Afternoon all, day is nearly over. S'good innit? 

My interview went ok, will find out next week. It's only for 6 hours a week and unpaid. The competition is probably fierce, again! 

I want to hand my notice in but don't have the balls just yet


----------



## prunus (Dec 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're trying to tempt prunus away to yours



It'd work, but she don't want me <blubs>


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

5 mins to go...this is good


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Fuck this shit, I am packing up now too


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

*Gone *fishing...via a bus ride and some studying!


----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> cunt
> 
> I thought this morning that I only had 2 weeks left.  Broke my head when I realised it was fucking 3



Suck my fat one you slag 

I'll be thinking of you while swanning around in my smo J at 10am, spliff in hand, red wine on the go and a big basket of tomatoes to throw at Jeremy Kyle 

xx


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2009)

nice smooth drive home today, 20 mins door to door


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

Home, jimjams, dinner's on, books are open....


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ooo, all that square peg/round hole shenanigans?  I can't believe psychometric testing is still going on tbh.
> 
> Good luck with it anyway chuck!



Thanks! Am quite interested to see what happens with this psychometric bollocks. Will report back once it's over


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> You can cock off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah man, can I swap that handshake for cash?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Spain inbetween Xmas and NY as well, FREE I might add.
> 
> Get in



Just noticed this and am jealous...I was planning some time in Rome over the festive bit but with not getting the poxy job and all I shall stay home, study and volunteer again this year.

Have fun though Yeti.....don't mind us left behind...


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2009)

What is it with rice vermiccelli eh?? One minute you have a sweet veggie stirfry going on, then instead of egg noodles (separately cooked diva queens) you decide to add a few strands of rice vermicellii instead - but they throw a fucking hissy fit. Fuck's sake, it's easier negotitating with a foie gras


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

Look at the time...early to bed...early to rise.....


First coffee in Hackney.

*yawn


----------



## kittyP (Dec 9, 2009)

Look at the time...late to bed...late to rise.....


First coffee in Brixton.

*yawn


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Yaaaaawn!!!! 

Hump day for us draggers again and a slightly late start in our flat. 
Gotta get off the sofa, make some lunches and hop in the bath soon or lateness will continue.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Look at the time...late to bed...late to rise.....
> 
> 
> First coffee in Brixton.
> ...





Badgers said:


> Yaaaaawn!!!!
> 
> Hump day for us draggers again and a slightly late start in our flat.
> Gotta get off the sofa, make some lunches and hop in the bath soon or lateness will continue.



Family posting FTW.  I especially like the different approaches to the same situation.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

In other news:

I am washed, dressed..had 2 coffees, a sandwich and am now drinking a pint of peppermint tea and playing scrabble.

Waiting for the library to open.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Family posting FTW.  I especially like the different approaches to the same situation.







Rutita1 said:


> In other news:
> 
> I am washed, dressed..had 2 coffees, a sandwich and am now drinking a pint of peppermint tea and playing scrabble.
> 
> Waiting for the library to open.



You sound gloatingly well organised and alert this morning Rurlatita!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You sound gloatingly well organised and alert this morning Rurlatita!!



Well not sure about the gloatingly bit....I am currently unhappy that libraries are not 24 hour affairs...I know that's selfish and doesn't account for library staff but HEY...I have some study to do and am crap at studying at home, at 7am in the morning.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Well not sure about the gloatingly bit....I am currently unhappy that libraries are not 24 hour affairs...I know that's selfish and doesn't account for library staff but HEY...I have some study to do and am crap at studying at home, at 7am in the morning.



I see... 

24 hour library would be interesting. 
Wonder if the 'night shift' would still be as quiet as the day shift 

Had a third smoke now and a second coffee so nearly human. Have a lot to squeeze in today (work aside) and meeting some friends for dinner which will be nice but would rather relax right now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Well not sure about the gloatingly bit....I am currently unhappy that libraries are not 24 hour affairs...I know that's selfish and doesn't account for library staff but HEY...I have some study to do and am crap at studying at home, at 7am in the morning.


if you want a fucking 24 hour library become an lse student


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> if you want a fucking 24 hour library become an lse student



SHOWOFF!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2009)

morning all


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> SHOWOFF!!!!


i can't abide the lse


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i can't abide the lse



Don't abide it then, avoid it! 


Morning Marty!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Right, time to brave the commute and stuff


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right, time to brave the commute and stuff



Good luck...still killing time here in Hackers....off out in 30 minutes though!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2009)

mmmm, coffee and danish


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2009)

First coffee done in and ready to face the drag. 

Except I haven't got a job. 

Wtf am I doing up, even?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Slow trains were annoying but arriving in the nick of time for a 09:00 start. Forgot my Weetabix so picked up some Optivita Raisin Oat Crisp which is surprising nice, almost fancied a second bowl but do not want to overdo it. 

In other news..... 

Boss Man is not in today as he has gone to hospital to get checked out after his gentlemen's Christmas lunch on Monday


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2009)

bloody fucking idiots who can't fucking go through a fucking door you're cunting pointing to


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news.....
> 
> Boss Man is not in today as he has gone to hospital to get checked out after his gentlemen's Christmas lunch on Monday



Jesus! And you're wondering whether two bowls of cereal is overdoing it!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

At the library...not studying yet!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

NVP said:


> Jesus! And you're wondering whether two bowls of cereal is overdoing it!



Well, he did have a fall (that he can't recall) so it is not just his liver moaning


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Well, he did have a fall (that he can't recall) so it is not just his liver moaning



Ahh, that's perfectly acceptable, then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2009)

complete panic on reception as phones not working, can't hear callers, panic paNIC PANIC!!!!!

when i untangle leads, they have put the wrong handset on the wrong phone so they weren't picking up reception phone handset


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Cereal finished
Birthday card to sister written 
To-do list updated again 
Emails read but not answered 
Estate agents fobbed off and lied to 
Standard start to the day


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> complete panic on reception as phones not working, can't hear callers, panic paNIC PANIC!!!!!
> 
> when i untangle leads, they have put the wrong handset on the wrong phone so they weren't picking up reception phone handset



hehe

I once had a tenant go ballistic at me, saying their phones just WEREN'T WORKING 

When I went to check, it wasn't plugged into the network port.  I did ask them did they not notice there was no LCD display, but they were dying of too much shame to reply 


sigh, anyway, in other news, today I have lots of finance bollocks to do , and have to make calls to Eon and United Utilities - so that's most of the day on friggin hold then


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

woooo, wednesday


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2009)

fuck me, feeling nice and relaxed when i got in today, then it's been one thing after another and all over fucking silly little things that aren't worth worrying about. it's like national fucking panic day here at the moment....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> woooo, wednesday



Wednesday is better than Tuesday, not as good as Thursday though 

An hour done my end and quite fancy a __~


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

2 hours done here... so definitely time for a ___~~

today I am shunning my work xmas lunch, some how


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Just had an email from the NHS telling me 'Don't become a Christmas statistic' which is nice.... 



> More than 80,000 people a year need treatment for injuries around Christmas. Excitement, stress, tiredness and alcohol can create unexpected hazards in the home.



Class


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2009)

Drove in, 2 days in a row, I am destroying the planet


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Tis the season to be dragging, la, la, la, la, la, la, la......

Phone is dead quiet, hardly any emails appearing in the inbox and filing is 100% up to date. I should be embracing this quiet period to get stuff done but the days are getting longer and longer all the time. 

Oh well, will be lunchtime soon and just need to pop out to get a crusty roll to accompany the chicken, vegetable & pearl barley Covent Garden soup of the month


----------



## g force (Dec 9, 2009)

Work actually quite busy....turns out the marketing team hasn't spent all it's money, so we're scrabbling around trying to do projects in early 2010 but pay now (Dec is our financial half-year just to confuse matters!). So usual quiet period is now hectic but in a good way.

I need more coffee though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2009)

Filing and tidying today 'cos tomorrow morning I am off to Krakow for a long weekend. W00t!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Filing and tidying today 'cos tomorrow morning I am off to Krakow for a long weekend. W00t!!



Good news in the drag? 
Whatever next Qoggy?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Filing and tidying today 'cos tomorrow morning I am off to Krakow for a long weekend. W00t!!


oooh, will it be chilly out there?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh, will it be chilly out there?



Yes, between 3 and -3 with snow forecast for Saturday!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

yay.... snow


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

There are a LOT of pickpockets in Krakow


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

you calling qoggy a pickpocket?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> you calling qoggy a pickpocket?



We all know the truth here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We all know the truth here



 

*riffles through badgers pockets while he is distracted*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *riffles through badgers pockets while he is distracted*



Feedback?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Filing and tidying today 'cos tomorrow morning I am off to Krakow for a long weekend. W00t!!



Ooo fab - have a lovely weekend 


I am not managing to do very much of this financial bollocks.  I hate numbers.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Boss Man in hospital 
Radio Woman in hospital 
Padawan Learner just left as his wife is in hospital following asthma attack 

That is three out of five people currently spending today in hospital


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Didn't bloody get it  Not enough experience, which I knew already


----------



## cesare (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Didn't bloody get it  Not enough experience, which I knew already



Oh no


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Didn't bloody get it  Not enough experience, which I knew already



(((((5t3IIa)))))

Babes, that is really tough......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

_And _I've got a hangover and a spot on my forehead!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

Aw Stells  rubbish news.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Didn't bloody get it  Not enough experience, which I knew already



Bad luck.

I'm currently swearing at a research funding council's incomprehensible website. Why, tf, can't they just set out clearly what they want from prospective fund-holders?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Aw Stells  rubbish news.



I know! A _spot_!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Hungry and not a sarnie in sight. 
Soup is not an easy 11:15 food to eat at your desk


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

I just shuffled into the kitchen and the only thing to eat is rice so I'm having rice and fishfingers for breakfast


----------



## Sadken (Dec 9, 2009)

I still have a present from New York for you.  Every cloud and all that.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just shuffled into the kitchen and the only thing to eat is rice so I'm having rice and fishfingers for breakfast



Sounds okay to me.
Apart from the fishfingers as I don't eat fish.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Didn't bloody get it  Not enough experience, which I knew already



Ah bugger


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Didn't bloody get it  Not enough experience, which I knew already



Bums. Am sorry to hear that


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Bored, bored, bored....


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

Hungy hungy hungy


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 9, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> It's not strictly work-related, but I am deeply unimpressed with HSBC at present.  Eleven days after notifying them I'd managed to lose my debit card, I'm still waiting for its replacement.  I've already had one replacement, but because it took longer than they said it would I rang up to enquire about it, and they marked it as 'lost or stolen.'  The first I knew of this was when I tried to use it and it was declined.  So that one was cancelled and I'm still waiting for another one.  Useless wankers.



Woo-hoo!  At last, a new bank card! 

It's only taken them eighteen days to get it to me.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Didn't bloody get it  Not enough experience, which I knew already



Keep at it kiddo,


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I still have a present from New York for you.  Every cloud and all that.



Oh, this is good news


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Nearly 12:00 now


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

FOOOD

YAY


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

can't wait any more... sarnies!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Boredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredboredbored


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Ginsters steak slice (reduced to 99p) 
Small baguette to go with my soup 
Apple & banana too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Any draggers set themselves new year resolutions yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Hah


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Any draggers set themselves new year resolutions yet?



Nah

Don't do them


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a few, kinda, it's things that I need to start doing again anyway.

What time should I leave? I'm in the office on my own


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have a few, kinda, it's things that I need to start doing again anyway.



I have none really but gotta try and reduce some stuff, plus increase other stuff if you know what I mean? 



BiddlyBee said:


> What time should I leave? I'm in the office on my own



Do you still have hours to make up?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Yah, stop some stuff, start other stuff.

I fell over last night  I got quite drunk and fell over and have a graze on my knee


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I fell over last night  I got quite drunk and fell over and have a graze on my knee



Which knee?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I fell over last night  I got quite drunk and fell over and have a graze on my knee



Couldn't have been that drunk if you remember how you injured yourself 



I have just eaten 5 oaties and my kecks have suddenly shrunk round the waist


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have none really but gotta try and reduce some stuff, plus increase other stuff if you know what I mean?





5t3IIa said:


> Yah, stop some stuff, start other stuff.


Yep... pretty much this, but with me it's start stuff, stop fucking worrying 


Badgers said:


> Do you still have hours to make up?


I don't think so, by my calculations I'm over now. And I think I;ll still be over if I leave at 3.30pm 


Soj, what the fuck are oaties?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't think so, by my calculations I'm over now. And I think I;ll still be over if I leave at 3.30pm





I can't sneak away today, not even pop out at lunch with 60% of the office down the hospital


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Which knee?



Right (wrong)



sojourner said:


> Couldn't have been that drunk if you remember how you injured yourself



I've only just remembered, if that helps? Like 12ish hours later?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I can't sneak away today, not even pop out at lunch with 60% of the office down the hospital


All my office are out eating grilled turkey


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> All my office are out eating grilled turkey



Grilled?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Grilled?


yup 

(charcoal grill... not grill like in your oven)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> yup
> 
> (charcoal grill... not grill like in your oven)



Not wanting roast turkey at Christmas


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

There is no catching 5t3IIa is there.... 



> 5t3IIa	2,213
> Badgers	1,346
> Rutita1	961
> sojourner	790
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yah, stop some stuff, start other stuff.
> 
> I fell over last night  I got quite drunk and fell over and have a graze on my knee



drinking injuries, they are the best kind, much better than falling over sober


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

Good afternoon draggers...

Am posting under threat of discovery and expulsion.

College library has rules about internet use....the drag has now become clandestine...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Boss Man is not in today as he has gone to hospital to get checked out after his gentlemen's Christmas lunch on Monday



Fractured ribs


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2009)

my last drunken injury was tripping over a safety barrier   which was laying flat on the ground  in the dark , I wasn't badly injured tbf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fractured ribs



OMG the people around you are dropping like flies. And what do they all have in common? YOU, that's what!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OMG the people around you are dropping like flies. And what do they all have in common? YOU, that's what!



Stay away from me, I have the curse 

Soup time


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> There is no catching 5t3IIa is there....


i don't even make the top 10....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i don't even make the top 10....



You work too hard!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You work too hard!


snot my fucking fault!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2009)

meeting at 2.30, have to prepare stuff


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Soj, what the fuck are oaties?



Those cheapo tesco own brand choccy hobnobs - 89p a pack, and ridiculously addictive


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've only just remembered, if that helps? Like 12ish hours later?



eermmmmmMMMmmm   *waves hand up and down* 

maybe


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Those cheapo tesco own brand choccy hobnobs - 89p a pack, and ridiculously addictive


I didn't hear that... la la la


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I didn't hear that... la la la



I'm keeping them in fucking business


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm going to bloody look next time I'm in Tesco now aren't I?!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm going to bloody look next time I'm in Tesco now aren't I?!



We all are


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

There's nothing sweet in the house! Nothing! Except hot chocolate but that involves fucking about with cooking some soya milk


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There's nothing sweet in the house! Nothing! Except hot chocolate but that involves fucking about with cooking some soya milk



This is clearly the fault of your cat


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't believe the risks i'm taking to post here today are not getting the attention and admiration they deserve.... 

Under threat of DISCOVERY, HUMILIATION, EXPULSION from the LIBRARY, A BAN on the use of the internet here, oh the SHAME!!!! 

..I AM TAKING RISKS, BIG RISKS!!!! 

...and no one cares?

Hrumphh...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There's nothing sweet in the house! Nothing! Except hot chocolate but that involves fucking about with cooking some soya milk



Unless you have butter, in which case, you can make chocolate butter icing, and eat it with a spoon out of the bowl


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I can't believe the risks i'm taking to post here today are not getting the attention and admiration they deserve....
> 
> Under threat of DISCOVERY, HUMILIATION, EXPULSION from the LIBRARY, A BAN on the use of the internet here, oh the SHAME!!!!
> 
> ...


Rebel rebel, your hair is a mess, rebel rebel, they're gonna take your library...card...off...you


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm going to bloody look next time I'm in Tesco now aren't I?!





You can't even tell the fucking difference tbh

They should be called I Can't Believe They're Not Hobnobs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This is clearly the fault of your cat



I blame it for most things but that's a stretch


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2009)

rutita1 said:


> i can't believe the risks i'm taking to post here today are not getting the attention and admiration they deserve....
> 
> under threat of discovery, humiliation, expulsion from the library, a ban on the use of the internet here, oh the shame!!!!
> 
> ...


ssssshhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

In more interesting news I have my shoes off


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Rebel rebel, your hair is a mess, rebel rebel, they're gonna take your library...card...off...you




















 Nice effort.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In more interesting news I have my shoes off



thought I could smell something


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Nice effort.



why thank ya ma'am 


I don't know Ru, what with me refusing to buy stamps, and you stealing library internet, we are a right pair, aren't we? eh? a RIGHT pair.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> thought I could smell something



Cock off biscuit breath


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Cock off biscuit breath



hehehe


munch munch fucking munch

_mate _


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

The three o'clock window approaches people and so far the day has been hellish slow. 
What to do now to further distract me?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> why thank ya ma'am
> 
> 
> I don't know Ru, what with me refusing to buy stamps, and you stealing library internet, we are a right pair, aren't we? eh? a RIGHT pair.



I am not stealing it as such...just misusing it. 

Rules: there to be broken! 


So, when _will_ you buy those stamps? I mean how much longer _can_ you remain a postage rebel?


----------



## cesare (Dec 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Rebel rebel, your hair is a mess, rebel rebel, they're gonna take your library...card...off...you


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I am not stealing it as such...just misusing it.
> 
> Rules: there to be broken!
> 
> ...



It's theft, and you know it lady.  That's what they'll call it when you're manhandled out of the library.  

Already bought em   'Cept I didn't go after work, I told people I needed to go and post a Special Delivery, and then bought stamps and went shopping for venison instead  (am supposed to stay on front desk but need to fucking get out sometimes!)


----------



## Sadken (Dec 9, 2009)

There is presently about a 70/30 chance I am going to need to go to fucking BLACKPOOL on Monday for a court hearing!  Not wildly enthused.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

It is clearly rebel day in the drag today...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Exciting! I've never been to Blackpool 

In other news: I have to sign on today  Forgot about it until now and I have to be there at 3.35pm apparently


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Exciting! I've never been to Blackpool



I have once 
Took hours to get there 
Went on the roller-coaster twice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

This is now how bored I am - www.stumbleupon.com


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have once
> Took hours to get there
> Went on the roller-coaster twice



One of the funniest things I've ever seen on television happened in Blackpool. It was one of those relaity things - following everyone around who worked at the Pleasure Beach or whatever it's called. 

So there's a do and a party on to celebrate the opening of that ride thing that just goes STRIGHT UP in the air REALLY FAST and some boy band boy and the Mayor's elderly mother are taking the first ride on it for the benefit of the local news and papers.

So the camera is pointing at the boy and the mother smiling away waiting for the ride to start. And it starts and they kinda disappear out of shot as they are whisked up into the air at a million miles an hour. 

And then the  camera slowly pans down to the Mayor's mother's shoes on the ground where she'd been whisked right out of them


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It's theft, and you know it lady.  That's what they'll call it when you're *manhandled out of the library.*


If I am lucky..



> Already bought em   'Cept I didn't go after work, I told people I needed to go and post a Special Delivery, and then bought stamps and went shopping for venison instead  (am supposed to stay on front desk but need to fucking get out sometimes!)


Clever!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2009)

I love the smell of Blackpool in the morning....





...that heady aroma of piss and chips and stale lager.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

Lots of people came back


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I love the smell of Blackpool in the morning....l:


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Lots of people came back



Wearing hats?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Wearing hats?


No, ruining my gettaway. 4pm it is!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No, ruining my gettaway




I think that our sparsely staffed office will be winding down early today. Not as early as 16:00 but certainly no later than 17:00 today.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh fucking nice one mr new boss man 

I am having problems with an exiting tenant who refuses to pay for a service he needs when he moves out.  It's buttons for this service.  I explain as calmly as I can how we structure the charge.  He tells me the other day that he's going to make life 'very hard' for me.  

He insists on speaking to my boss, who fucking promised me he was going to back me up.  He's just rung me to tell me that I have been accused of being rude, unable to do my job properly, and hiding post - and he's fucking well backed down!

I am speechless with anger.  Fucking blatant lies, and he's a spineless sack of shit.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh fucking nice one mr new boss man
> 
> I am having problems with an exiting tenant who refuses to pay for a service he needs when he moves out.  It's buttons for this service.  I explain as calmly as I can how we structure the charge.  He tells me the other day that he's going to make life 'very hard' for me.
> 
> ...



Prick!! 

A couple of those accusations are pretty harsh babes.


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh fucking nice one mr new boss man
> 
> I am having problems with an exiting tenant who refuses to pay for a service he needs when he moves out.  It's buttons for this service.  I explain as calmly as I can how we structure the charge.  He tells me the other day that he's going to make life 'very hard' for me.
> 
> ...



Oh shit that's fucking horrible.


----------



## cesare (Dec 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh fucking nice one mr new boss man
> 
> I am having problems with an exiting tenant who refuses to pay for a service he needs when he moves out.  It's buttons for this service.  I explain as calmly as I can how we structure the charge.  He tells me the other day that he's going to make life 'very hard' for me.
> 
> ...



 You gonna have a word with him? (Boss)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2009)

there's little worse than being undermined by those who say that they'll support you is there. what a wanker.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

soj, the man is a spineless cunt


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, gutless twat.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

I would (I know you are) be livid about this, that is no kind of boss is it? 
What a shit end to a day Sojjerson.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2009)

25 minutes and I am outta here!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 25 minutes and I am outta here!!





Jealous  

I have at least 45mins to go yet but the drag is lessening a bit now.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh fucking nice one mr new boss man
> 
> I am having problems with an exiting tenant who refuses to pay for a service he needs when he moves out.  It's buttons for this service.  I explain as calmly as I can how we structure the charge.  He tells me the other day that he's going to make life 'very hard' for me.
> 
> ...



the little weasly fuckwit!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> A couple of those accusations are pretty harsh babes.



I know.  I had already told my boss the other day about this guy going ballistic on me and threatening me with this 'make life very hard' thing, and he goes and does this.  



cesare said:


> You gonna have a word with him? (Boss)



I'm currently putting together an email as I don't trust myself to speak to him.  He is aware that I am not happy, and I have defended myself verbally but I am deeply unhappy about this, and am considering fucking leaving 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> there's little worse than being undermined by those who say that they'll support you is there. what a wanker.



Yep


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2009)

Right! Filing done, everything sorted, I am outta here. Laters y'all!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## cesare (Dec 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I know.  I had already told my boss the other day about this guy going ballistic on me and threatening me with this 'make life very hard' thing, and he goes and does this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, good idea putting it in writing for sure.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

I do feel really humiliated, and undermined.  I cannot believe he would believe any of that for a second.  I just asked that guy who he thinks I have been rude to, and funnily enough, it's just him and his staff.  No one else.  

Will have to sew my mouth together until the 18th.  Fuck it. I have been working hard to rescue this business, and that's the thanks I get.  Well no more worrying about fucking cashflow from me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

Righteous anger. Weasel is right. 

What the fuck does he want, you went to him and helped him and he can't be arsed to show the least loyalty to you? Cunt


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Righteous anger. Weasel is right.
> 
> What the fuck does he want, you went to him and helped him and he can't be arsed to show the least loyalty to you? Cunt



cunt of the highest order stells

I am fucking livid.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Into the last drag filled half hour
Rushing out of the door on (or before) the stroke of five. 
Meeting some friends for a pint (possibly a pie) at seven then home to sleep the good sleep.


----------



## zenie (Dec 9, 2009)

Poor Soj 

Can you go sick with stress til the 18th? teach the boss to fuck with you  (I know I am bad  )

Waiting waiting for today to finish.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

In other news i am waiting for the bus to the dole office, an hour late, and also for some possibly uncomfortable personal news :fp:


----------



## zenie (Dec 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> In other news i am waiting for the bus to the dole office, an hour late, and also for some possibly uncomfortable personal news :fp:


 
 cryptic! Hope the news is 'ok' but just uncomfortable and that you won't be going to the nearest shop after and downing ace cider, then crying in the gutter like a tramp?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Not the best of days for the dragging fraternity/sorority it seems.
Draw a line in the sand people, tomorrow is another day with new horizons.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2009)

zenie said:


> cryptic! Hope the news is 'ok' but just uncomfortable and that you won't be going to the nearest shop after and downing ace cider, then crying in the gutter like a tramp?



 it's more that I've accidentally made someone else uncomfortable by being a tramp. Though it might open up a dialogue, who knows? 
Bloody faulty mobile fone breathalyser


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2009)

the roads of camden, islington, and hackney were kind to me tonight, 20 mins drive home  stells, hope whatever it is, is alright, and that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2009)

I am proud of my studious day....all day in the library with only minimal arsing about (posting here)...the drag took a poor second today BUT no doubt I will be back, wearing a hat or something on Friday at whilst at work. 

Soj: I am livid for ya...just brought the memory of my boss giving me that letter of complaint before my interview the other week.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

Look at the time: Stupid o'clock!!!!

Early to bed again...early to rise again... 

Lectures/practice day today  Let's see if I manage to stay awake all day though....


----------



## cesare (Dec 10, 2009)

I haven't been to bed yet. I might do in a minute.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

Might do? 

Do you usually stay up so late?


----------



## cesare (Dec 10, 2009)

Only if I can't sleep, stress innit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

That must suck Cesare... the times I have suffeed from insomnia have been awful.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

In other early morning news:

2 coffees have been consumed in Hackney and a bubble bath is being run.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Look at the time: Stupid o'clock!!!!



04:39 

This is getting silly now, how early to bed are you going? 

Bit of a fuzzy head today after beers with friends and there is NO MILK FOR COFFEE this morning AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 04:39
> 
> This is getting silly now, how early to bed are you going?


 Last night at 9:30pm. I was knackered having been up since 5am and studied all day in the library.

Anyway, I've been thinking, if we recruit some Americans, Australians and others who are at work whilst the UK is sleeping, this drag could become a global 24 hour thing....Whatd'yasay?



> Bit of a fuzzy head today after beers with friends and there is NO MILK FOR COFFEE this morning AGAIN!!!!


 I have the feeling that you actually don't really like milk...that's the reason this keeps happening to you.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Gonna go in late (on time) again today so no rushing here. 
Make sarnies, iron shirt, second (black) coffee, another smoke, bath and off to work again.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

*ponders the possible successes and pitfalls of an international 24hr drag*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Last night at 9:30pm. I was knackered having been up since 5am and studied all day in the library.



I really that that feeling after going to bed at 21:00 and waking early. We do not do it enough but at least once a week fixes me up a bit. 



Rutita1 said:


> Anyway, I've been thinking, if we recruit some Americans, Australians and others who are at work whilst the UK is sleeping, this drag could become a global 24 hour thing....Whatd'yasay?



This could work well but where do we advertise for these foreign types? 



Rutita1 said:


> I have the feeling that you actually don't really like milk...that's the reason this keeps happening to you.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *ponders the possible successes and pitfalls of an international 24hr drag*



My main concern is the lack of apathy from our Aussies and Yankee cousins. What if they start giving us motivational advice, telling us off for drinking too much or say we have bad teeth?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My main concern is the lack of apathy from our Aussies and Yankee cousins. *What if they start giving us motivational advice, telling us off for drinking too much or say we have bad teeth?*



 Just let 'em try!!!! 





 Proper funny that Badgers....



Another thing, will they 'get' our humour?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Another thing, will they 'get' our humour?



I doubt it Rutting, 

They will probably take offence and war will break out 

Where are the rest of our slovenly clique this morning?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh and potiential spelling and other grammar issues.....


Globalism is mighty complicated....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

Rutting?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh and potiential spelling and other grammar issues.....



American lads commenting on your 'pert fanny' or stuff like that? 

Aussies waking up, drinking orange juice, going surfing and then jogging 10 miles to work while we have two coffees, two smokes and a moan?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

I can imagine that all that 'swaggering' about this thread could create some macho rivalry....


......not sure how i'd handle cheerleaders or sorority sisters either...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> ......not sure how i'd handle cheerleaders or sorority sisters either...



I would deal with them in a firm way


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Damn, too much sloth this morning and gotta get moving


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I would deal with them in a firm way


cull them


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> In other news i am waiting for the bus to the dole office, an hour late, and also for some possibly uncomfortable personal news :fp:


fp = four pints? five pints?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Nevermind that. I missed signing on yesterday!Got there at 5.08pm!

Can I possibly talk my way out of it, do you think?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nevermind that. I missed signing on yesterday!Got there at 5.08pm!
> 
> Can I possibly talk my way out of it, do you think?



Illness, an energency at home....forgot, won't happen again?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Illness, an energency at home....forgot, won't happen again?



I can't see 'I forgot' washing tbh. 

Fuck!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't see 'I forgot' washing tbh.
> 
> Fuck!



You haven't been signing on long...it's not unusual to forget early on. Plenty of _I am sorry_ stuff and _it won't happen again because I am so embarrassed _kind of thing. It has washed for me in the past.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah? Fucking hell I'm so shit  Lost all energy for everything 

I'm up early to get there for 9am - if it opens at 9am 

Probably end up sitting here.

Argh!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I possibly talk my way out of it, do you think?



Transport delays? 
Illness is probably the one they hear most I would guess? 
You gonna get yourself down there early today babes?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

This Badger is off to the drag now winners. 
See you on the other side.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah? Fucking hell I'm so shit  Lost all energy for everything


 Yeah I thought so that's why I suggested the 'energency' option earlier. 



> I'm up early to get there for 9am - if it opens at 9am
> 
> *Probably end up sitting here.*
> 
> Argh!


 Don't do that love, get dressed and get round there....beat yourself up later if you have to at all.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

running a bit late today, went out on the ale last night, with hackney tweeters


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

Come on draggers....gotta be in the drag to win the drag....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

tweeters? 

Been at work for an hour now... am bored.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

At work since 7:30am Bee?

Tweeters Marty?

What the *hell* is going on here???


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

OK - I'm going outside now. That's unusual too


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

erm... yeh, I was awake at 5pm, at a complicated bit in my knitting, so came in 

Means I can leave at 4pm today though, and maybe go get my hair cut.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK - I'm going outside now. That's unusual too



You win! Do itttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> erm... yeh, I was awake at 5pm, at a complicated bit in my knitting, so came in






> Means I can leave at 4pm today though, and maybe go get my hair cut.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay local news from Hackney:

Off to lectures now....they will not drag, I reapeat will not drag!!!!

I on the other hand may fall asleep after lunch after getting up at 4:30am...

Make this day count peeps......


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Now at bus stop. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> OK - I'm going outside now. That's unusual too





5t3IIa said:


> Now at bus stop. Will keep you updated.



We are with you comrade


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> with hackney tweeters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Fucking cunts sake. Now have appointment at 11am. AARGH.
Go home? Stay out? Go home? Stay out? Stay out i think. There's more people available to maim if i stay out. Fuck's sake i can't stand much more of this, bredren, know what i'm saying?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

Go to caf... have tea and toast?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

Morning chaps

A new day dawns, stella should wait around and get coffee and go for a walk, possibly mug people

I have had boss on phone first thing saying how angry he is at tenant's reactions, and how unimpressed he is by them.  Yeh, bit late for that dickhead, should have actually said that to them yesterday, instead of caving in like a spineless sack of shit, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> tweeters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Am in posh caff havin coffee and cream cheese bagel. 
Think have face still set to 'furious: level two' as getting funny looks, though one was from hot bald bloke in suit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Will update Spinger Blog it 2 secs with Pointless Picture of Food


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Already want a sandwich... 

Would not have a stale doughnut (bagel) if you paid me though


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 10, 2009)

Had my psychometricdoodaa assessment day yesterday. I think it went ok, might have been a bit bossy in some of the group tasks but you can't be a wallflower at these things. Will find out if I've been shortlisted for interview by the end of the week :/


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Think have face still set to 'furious: level two' as getting funny looks


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Had my psychometricdoodaa assessment day yesterday. I think it went ok, might have been a bit bossy in some of the group tasks but you can't be a wallflower at these things. Will find out if I've been shortlisted for interview by the end of the week :/



So what sort of stuff did you have to do then?

Bit bossy, heh   'leadership qualities' depending on who you talk to!


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> So what sort of stuff did you have to do then?
> 
> Bit bossy, heh   'leadership qualities' depending on who you talk to!



It was really long... there was a 45 min exam at the start where you had to analyse information about marketing decisions and choose which details were relevant and which were not - that was hard and involved lots of maths 

Then I had to design and write a patient leaflet, then we were in groups for two bits.

The first was a 30 second radio charity appeal, which had to be made up from words cut out of a pile of newspapers and stuck to a flow chart, then read out.

The group wanted to write a script and then find the words to fit, but I said there wasn't time to do that and we should just lift something from the Daily Mail and change a few words to make it fit. They went with that and it was pretty good.

Then for the next one we had to do a 15min presentation on anything, so we looked at the shit PR advice Tiger Woods has had since the crash and what he should do next (fess up).

It was actually pretty valuable because I reckon I've got more experience than most of the other candidates had, so if I don't get this job I should be in with a shot at the next one, and I reckon I'll have something within six months.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

It was a bunch of folk who live in hackney and are on twitter


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

That sounds challenging ovaltina, but def like you made a fucking good job of it 
I'm finding interviews are making me feel better about my skills etc but still not got a CUNTING job!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> It was a bunch of folk who live in hackney and are on twitter



Was there much tweeting going on?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> It was a bunch of folk who live in hackney and are on twitter



Marty v2.0


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That sounds challenging ovaltina, but def like you made a fucking good job of it
> I'm finding interviews are making me feel better about my skills etc but still not got a CUNTING job!



Cheers!

I reckon things will get better in the new year. Prob really hard to hire people now when the offices are all shutting down for xmas.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

PR people are late for the 10:00 meeting 
This puts them on the back foot and helps me when I tell them they are too expensive


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Finished coffee and bagel. Got another hour to kill.
OI VEY THAT MY LIFE SHOULD COME TO THIS?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Finished coffee and bagel. Got another hour to kill.
> OI VEY THAT MY LIFE SHOULD COME TO THIS?



Write a poem


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Was there much tweeting going on?


Yes


5t3IIa said:


> Marty v2.0



oh sweet lord what have I become?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

__~~


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

My sarnies look a bit like this but without the tomato. 
They are calling to me from the second drawer in my desk.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My sarnies look a bit like this but without the tomato.
> They are calling to me from the second drawer in my desk.



Nice!

I couldn't be arsed to make sandwiches last night so will have to go to Sainsbury's, or maybe Tesco. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Nice!
> 
> I couldn't be arsed to make sandwiches last night so will have to go to Sainsbury's, or maybe Tesco. I haven't decided yet.



Iceland?


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Iceland?



Barred for life


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Barred for life





Elaborate please


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> It was actually pretty valuable because I reckon I've got more experience than most of the other candidates had, so if I don't get this job I should be in with a shot at the next one, and I reckon I'll have something within six months.



Blimey - that's some fucking interview!!  Sounds like you did really well though, so fingers crossed for ya 

In other news, I have just been defeated by the scanner   Have set it all up correctly, matched my IP, set up new reg, fucker won't work!  Am getting engineer to ring me and baby me through it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Got away with it.
Now home to shark dating sites


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got away with it





Nice work young 5t3IIa
Now go forth and take on the world


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Now go forth and take on the world


If you could go via mine and take the tea out the freezer please


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Iceland?


 do they do sarnies at Iceland?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> do they do sarnies at Iceland?



Shhhhhhh


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Elaborate please



Prefer not to! 



sojourner said:


> Blimey - that's some fucking interview!!  Sounds like you did really well though, so fingers crossed for ya
> 
> In other news, I have just been defeated by the scanner   Have set it all up correctly, matched my IP, set up new reg, fucker won't work!  Am getting engineer to ring me and baby me through it



Cheers - am feeling good about it. It's all good experience either way. Good luck with the scanner!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Forced positivity in the drag today. Good work people!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Forced positivity in the drag today. Good work people!



Forced is better than false my girl  

On which note I am strolling off to town to battle with O2 and pop into the charity shops.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

I may have surplus ear hair issues


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I may have surplus ear hair issues



*thread on ignore*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I may have surplus ear hair issues



Really? 

I have no ear hair issues (yet) but my nose hair is fucking mental


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I may have surplus ear hair issues



*marty is old*


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2009)

WHERE IS MY NEW OVEN? I REFUSE TO ACCEPT THAT I MIGHT HAVE TO DO CHRISTMAS AT MY BROTHERS SKANK HOUSE WITH HIS SPECIAL NEEDS DOG!

srsly, man said he'd be here before 12. This is intolerable


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

(((marty21)))

PR company left me six mince pies (deep filled) as a Christmas gift.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> WHERE IS MY NEW OVEN? I REFUSE TO ACCEPT THAT I MIGHT HAVE TO DO CHRISTMAS AT MY BROTHERS SKANK HOUSE WITH HIS SPECIAL NEEDS DOG!
> 
> srsly, man said he'd be here before 12. This is intolerable



Nine mins late now!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Sunny day in SW18


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm valiantly taking over hangover duty from Stella today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'm valiantly taking over hangover duty from Stella today.



Thanks for that, I appreciate it


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

It's heartwarming, the way we all pull together on here


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll do a split shift with you over the weekend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> I'll do a split shift with you over the weekend.



Who's doing the rota?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> *marty is old*



nose hairs, ear hairs, they are shooting up all over the shop, thankfully, they are still shooting out of my head too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 10, 2009)

afternoon chaps and chapesses, busy morning, off 4 luncheon, glad you're all feeling the love but concerned about marty's hair issues....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> afternoon chaps and chapesses, busy morning, off 4 luncheon, glad you're all feeling the love but concerned about marty's hair issues....



strangely I have not yet had any pms of support, or offers to help me trim excess hair


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2009)

ARGGGHHHHH!


Due to the frankly insane wiring behind my cooker they cannot uninstall it but have left new cooker anyway cos I reckon Ma can get some church sorts to install it.


I am sorely vexed.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nose hairs, ear hairs, they are shooting up all over the shop, thankfully, they are still shooting out of my head too



I've got the beginnings of a Patti Smith tache.  I'm using the age-old method of plucking the offending hairs out, but it hurts like FUCK. 

Getting older really is fantastic, int it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't you live with your ma DC? Is it her cooker or yours? 

I want to see a pic of new cooker please


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> ARGGGHHHHH!
> 
> 
> Due to the frankly insane wiring behind my cooker they cannot uninstall it but have left new cooker anyway cos I reckon Ma can get some church sorts to install it.
> ...



Leccy cooker?

Shoulda gone with gas


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I've got the beginnings of a Patti Smith tache.  I'm using the age-old method of plucking the offending hairs out, but it hurts like FUCK.
> 
> Getting older really is fantastic, int it?



but we have wisdom, that counts for something, we are as wise as solomon and never fuck up 


except there was that one time 


oh and then there was that othe time


oh, there are still a lot of times when I've fucked up


so in summary, I have excess hair, no wisdom, and still fuck up


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Leccy cooker?
> 
> Shoulda gone with gas


Oven? Nah... gas hob, leccy oven.


----------



## cesare (Dec 10, 2009)

Eventful morning for draggers 

I had a less than eventful morning. After being awake all night I had a hot bath at 7am then went to bed and button rang and woke me up at 12.30, so I got 5 hours sleep, yay!

Sounds good ovaltina 

Marty, you need one of those little nose/ear trimmer things in your xmas stocking

Dotty, that sounds well annoying,cooker _issues_ before xmas


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> so in summary, I have excess hair, no wisdom, and still fuck up



That's about the size of it for me too 


I do keep waiting to 'grow up', but it's taking its fucking time


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oven? Nah... gas hob, leccy oven.



NO 


gas everything!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That's about the size of it for me too
> 
> 
> I do keep waiting to 'grow up', but it's taking its fucking time



but, people in their 40s who are all sorted. and sensible, and grown up are so deathly dull


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Leccy cooker?
> 
> Shoulda gone with gas



Gas hob, leccy cooker. A hybrid beast.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't you live with your ma DC? Is it her cooker or yours?
> 
> I want to see a pic of new cooker please



I paid for half of the bill on it so technically it is mine.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I paid for half of the bill on it so technically it is mine.




now picture please  oven porn


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> now picture please  oven porn



Baileys fudge dollops and now this?

Obsessed


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Pleasing lunch hour... 

Went to the charity shop: 

Decent pair of combats for £2
Two great books for £4 
Tacky thing 50p 

One pint of Guinness and back to the drag  

Any cooker news?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Baileys fudge dollops and now this?
> 
> Obsessed


Not obsessed, just I ilke cooking - fills my time dunt it! 



Badgers said:


> Pleasing lunch hour...
> 
> Went to the charity shop:
> 
> ...


No charity shops near me


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> now picture please  oven porn



You'll have to wait, It is all wrapped and packed for now. Someone will install it soon and hen I'll post up some oven pr0n.

Man alive I am annoyed. I was gonna have me pizza tonight


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No charity shops near me





I only have three.. 

Salvation Army one which is great 
RSPCA one which is 99% fucking awful 
British Heart Foundation which is furniture 

Gonna up my visits from one a week though as I am getting the stocking fillers.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

Too many city bods.


----------



## cesare (Dec 10, 2009)

Second mug of coffee, trying to wake up

Hey - that meeting I went to on Monday, I just had an email asking me for my quote to review their docs and write a proposal. I've never had that before, I usually don't charge for it unless it's well in-depth. Is this normal?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

cesare said:


> Hey - that meeting I went to on Monday, I just had an email asking me for my quote to review their docs and write a proposal. I've never had that before, I usually don't charge for it unless it's well in-depth. Is this normal?



Just quote it


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

Wot he said 

I want curry after I keep looking at that bloody curry thread!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> but, people in their 40s who are all sorted. and sensible, and grown up are so deathly dull



twue dat


well, boo and yay for me:

boo - both, BOTH, viewings just cancelled on me with minutes to spare

but

yay - I have just made an appointment with a lovely lady at the local college (who remembers me from the Access course over 10 years ago!) to discuss various avenues into teaching


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want curry after I keep looking at that bloody curry thread!



I kinda want curry too. 
Have bread that need using up though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

oooh, that's a different direction soj, one which a few people seem to be looking into.... yay for new directions


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> yay for new directions



Take the next left


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I kinda want curry too.
> Have bread that need using up though.


curry sandwich?


----------



## cesare (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just quote it



I said it was free unless they wanted me to spend ages on it


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> oooh, that's a different direction soj, one which a few people seem to be looking into.... yay for new directions



Yeh - tbh, been wanting to get into FE/HE lecturing for years now, but what with the previous job being fairly well paid I never looked further into it

Yesterday just kinda made up my mind.  If I can scrape by financially, with extra loans or whatever, I'm gonna go for it.  I'm sick to death of being an office monkey.


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yesterday just kinda made up my mind.  If I can scrape by financially, with extra loans or whatever, I'm gonna go for it.  I'm sick to death of being an office monkey.



Ace.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

What would you lecture in?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm sick to death of being an office monkey.



So it is goodbye to the drag then?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

Just had first meeting with boss man in my probationary period,  official verdict,  everything is tickety boo


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> tickety boo



Was that put in writing? 
Those exact words?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Was that put in writing?
> Those exact words?


tickety fucking boo is my bet.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

tickety poo


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> Ace.






BiddlyBee said:


> What would you lecture in?


I'd LIKE to do something with literature in it somewhere...there are plenty of interesting courses at St Helens and Liverpool tbh, that I could get stuck into.  But I wouldn't tie myself down - keep an open mind and all that



Badgers said:


> So it is goodbye to the drag then?



I'd happily swap the drag for doing something that takes up all my time and is interesting, and doesn't involve having to sell shite, or putting up with the boys club


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Was that put in writing?
> Those exact words?


Not exactly


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2009)

Best of luck with this, soj. There's a fuck of a lot more to working than just earning a few quid imo.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Just had first meeting with boss man in my probationary period,  official verdict,  everything is tickety boo





did you say 'fucketty bye' on your way out?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> Best of luck with this, soj. There's a fuck of a lot more to working than just earning a few quid imo.



Ta mate

And yeh, int there!  I've reached that stage where I look into my future, and it's THIS, and the thought fills me with dread, tbh.  

I gave up a job before to get my degree, and like I say, if I can scrape by and still pay the mortgage, I'll happily do it again


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2009)

A-fucking-men to all that.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'd happily swap the drag for doing something that takes up all my time and is interesting, and doesn't involve having to sell shite, or putting up with the boys club



I understand but the general feeling is that you are looking after number one to the detriment of your friends in the drag


----------



## cesare (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds exciting soj, sometimes you just get to these natural crossroads - go for it!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I understand but the general feeling is that you are looking after number one to the detriment of your friends in the drag





I could pop in of a weekend and check how y'all are doing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I could pop in of a weekend and check how y'all are doing





Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in!!

_*Sojjy Corleone*_


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in!!
> 
> _*Sojjy Corleone*_



hehe 


I just gave myself a jolt of excitement when I realised that I have a 'holiday' facility on my mortgage, as well as the mortgage protection thing....hmmm....


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in!!
> 
> _*Sojjy Corleone*_


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'd LIKE to do something with literature in it somewhere...there are plenty of interesting courses at St Helens and Liverpool tbh, that I could get stuck into.  But I wouldn't tie myself down - keep an open mind and all that


Nice one 



NVP said:


> Best of luck with this, soj. There's a fuck of a lot more to working than just earning a few quid imo.


This is fucking with my head at the moment... and can't really deal with it.

*sweeps thoughts under the carpet for another day or two*



Badgers said:


> I understand but the general feeling is that you are looking after number one to the detriment of your friends in the drag


Selfish get


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Only seven more sleeps till Martys little SE1 soiree people


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

Should I be putting that in my diary? I'm kind of 70% on this one.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

It is in my diary. 
I _might_ even turn up....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

You're not that unreliable. Where's this bad rep come from?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You're not that unreliable. Where's this bad rep come from?



5t3IIa


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

Have you blown her out a lot?


----------



## cesare (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have you blown her out a lot?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have you blown her out a lot?



Define 'a lot'


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

More than twice.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

2.4


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

.4 of a blow out?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> .4 of a blow out?





One hour to go here now and off to see a flat so will probably be pissed off tomorrow


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 10, 2009)

i am working from home this afternoon 

*sniggers*


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't go with that attitude! It might be the one, itmight not. Fingers crossed though.

I'm off in half an hour to get my hair cut


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 10, 2009)

i might have a bath in a minute


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

You've got a bath in your office?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i might have a bath in a minute



POINH


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2009)

APMO


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 10, 2009)

wtf??


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

Asian Pacific Mathematics Olympiad


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 10, 2009)

and POINH?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i might have a bath in a minute





dolly's gal said:


> and POINH?



Pics
Or
It
Never
Happened


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i am working from home this afternoon
> 
> *sniggers*



Is the wine open yet? 

I have just been to the bank, via tesco


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 10, 2009)

no pics, no wine, what a dullard i am. might have a lemsip after me bath 

what kinda wine you got soj??


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> what kinda wine you got soj??










I need to go to the shop tonight...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> what kinda wine you got soj??



None in my glass right now unfortunately, but in the boot of my car there is a French red (fucked if I can remember the name) that was reduced from a tenner to 4.99, so it's gotta be good right?


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 10, 2009)

sojourner said:


> None in my glass right now unfortunately, but in the boot of my car there is a French red (fucked if I can remember the name) that was reduced from a tenner to 4.99, so it's gotta be good right?



sounds ideal to me!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Only seven more sleeps till Martys little SE1 soiree people



When is it?  Where is it?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> sounds ideal to me!



I'd share it with you, and my nacho cheesey doritos, but you're too far away doll

Still, it's the thought that counts, eh?


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 10, 2009)

selfish bitch. if you really wanted to share, you'd *make* it happen


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> selfish bitch. if you really wanted to share, you'd *make* it happen





I AM making stuff happen, but it's not the kind of time-travel stuff you're on about.  God, I'm not GOD


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> When is it?  Where is it?



17th of December 
After work time 
The Royal Oak, Borough

No idea who is going or anything pretty much...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

On 3rd clementine now

They are nice, but way too small


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 17th of December
> After work time
> The Royal Oak, Borough
> 
> No idea who is going or anything pretty much...



I should be able to makethat, I've forgotten the banter advice though, is flirtatious banter ok, or should we stick to camp innuendo-laden banter?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I should be able to makethat, I've forgotten the banter advice though, is flirtatious banter ok, or should we stick to camp innuendo-laden banter?





The rule is not to overstep the mark. 
However the 'mark' gets moved back as more is drunk. 

Has Stella reserved a table? 

Who is going?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2009)

I am outta here any second peoples


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

Have a good night bhaaji

I am going soon, to pour a nice big glass of red, skin up, stick tunes on full blast, and do some houseworky stuff before having me tea 

Friday tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

Right, balls to it, I'm offski


----------



## g force (Dec 10, 2009)

Still here...promised mate i'd go see a gallery show he's in but really cannot be arsed. Oh well...an hour to go of The Drag!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

You up Rutita1? 

Friday Freeday is good and have much to do but good stuff. 

Happy tired Badger today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You up Rutita1?


 Yes...now....stayed up late on purpose so that my body clock would get back into sync...



> Friday Freeday is good and have much to do but good stuff.
> 
> Happy tired Badger today





First coffee......


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

morning,cup of yorkshire tea, ta


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 11, 2009)

draaaaaaag


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> draaaaaaag



it is Friday chuck!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

In other news:

It's foggy in Hackney.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> In other news:
> 
> It's foggy in Hackney.


it's bloody chilly by the fucking thames


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> it's bloody chilly by the fucking thames



Is the tide out?

Are you beach combing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Is the tide out?
> 
> Are you beach combing?


still coming in: high water in about an hour.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> still coming in: high water in about an hour.



Haven't found much today then and you are getting wet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Haven't found much today then?


there's hope for a corpse yet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning! Up early for haircut!

Fuck off Pickman's!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> there's hope for a corpse yet



See edit!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Morning! Up early for haircut!
> 
> Fuck off Pickman's!


you'll need more than a short back and sides to get back into work


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2009)

ha!  that's knocked you speechless, my beauty


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

Good turnout in the early drag people, pat yourselves on the back and have _another_ coffee. 

I am a bit in shock today after last nights (hopefully) successful mission and day will not really get going until I sort that shit out. Never mind, have plenty to do and all of it is stress free so should feel relaxed. Third coffee on the go now and the third smoke about to be lit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Oooooh, half decent flat?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Dressed, coat on...heading out into the fog....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooooh, half decent flat?



mebbe


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't think about it! Don't talk about it! Don't jinx it!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Jebus fucking christ I can't be arsed with ANYTHING


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, it's still really foggy. Is it freezing outside?


----------



## prunus (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wow, it's still really foggy. Is it freezing outside?



0C, so yes. Brrrr.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

OH I CANT BE ARSED


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

It seems that I have a story to warm your hearts my friends. 
A tale of the Padawan Learner and much hilarity with a tinge of regret and possible punishment.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

Not that cold stells... thames was lovely all covered in fog this morning.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It seems that I have a story to warm your hearts my friends.
> A tale of the Padawan Learner and much hilarity with a tinge of regret and possible punishment.



Pls warm my heart ta


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pls warm my heart ta



It has all the makings....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

*anticipation and a happy smile*

Tell!


----------



## prunus (Dec 11, 2009)

"Tired of living, but I'm scared of dying"

What an excellent line.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

edit: is pointless as you've prob got it already


----------



## prunus (Dec 11, 2009)

You feeling good and shaken out then? 

Was just listening to Ol' Man River on R4 and hadn't registered that line before (Paul Robeson singing - what a voice)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> You feeling good and shaken out then?
> 
> Was just listening to Ol' Man River on R4 and hadn't registered that line before (Paul Robeson singing - what a voice)



Felt better, felt worse. 6.5/10

I liked the Bob Marley. Didn't realise I needed to listen to that 

Answer my email!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Mornin all

Friday, thank christ, and my motivation is less than nil

And I'm shit at resizing fucking photos


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Alone in the office drag today...every cloud and all that..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Cancelled haircut. Can't be arsed


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't be arsed doing anything


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cancelled haircut. Can't be arsed



 Stella!!!!! 


*kicks stella's arse


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I can't be arsed doing anything



Did you make it to work at least?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cancelled haircut. Can't be arsed


Stella! Would get you out the house and make you feel all glam 

Oh, and it is quite chilly out there


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Stella! Would get you out the house and make you feel all glam



Bee knows!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Did you make it to work at least?



Yeh, made it to work

It's just...after the other day...it all feels completely fucking pointless now.  All, and I do mean ALL, of my enthusiasm has just drained away.  Am off to see that woman at the college beginning of Jan, and I've pretty much made my mind up, just so long as the bills can be paid.  Just feel like I'm filling in time until then, now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, made it to work
> 
> It's just...after the other day...it all feels completely fucking pointless now.  All, and I do mean ALL, of my enthusiasm has just drained away.  Am off to see that woman at the college beginning of Jan, and I've pretty much made my mind up, just so long as the bills can be paid.  Just feel like I'm filling in time until then, now




I hear ya Soj and understand the feeling....

The college thing sounds like a good idea...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I hear ya Soj and *understand the feeling*....
> 
> The college thing sounds like a good idea...



Yeah, lot of it about at the moment, int there Ru?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeah, lot of it about at the moment, int there Ru?



What understanding? or Feelings?

Definately the second for me at the mo....I am suppressing all kinds of negative stuff just to get through my days here at the moment..


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> What understanding? or Feelings?
> 
> Definately the second for me at the mo....I am suppressing all kinds of negative stuff just to get through my days here at the moment..



the feelings...

I'm not doing a very good job of suppressing mine.  I can barely look at that cunt of a tenant.  I'm so tempted to show him what real rudeness consists of...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> the feelings...
> 
> I'm not doing a very good job of suppressing mine.  I can barely look at that cunt of a tenant.  I'm so tempted to show him what real rudeness consists of...



Yeah.....I couldn't look at my boss for ages after he told me he'd given the job to someone else...I am still fantasising and head-butting him but the need to brand him with a hot poker has subsided.  I get very physical reactions like that when I an angry...I've always been crap at small talk and I am a crap lier...my face gives it away.

I have 2 weeks more of this and am plannning to have a chat with him before I leave. I definately am not going to carry this _shit_ (shitty feelings) out of the door with me, I want to leave it here.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah.....I couldn't look at my boss for ages after he told me he'd given the job to someone else...I am still fantasising and head-butting him but the need to brand him with a hot poker has subsided.  I get very physical reactions like that when I an angry...I've always been crap at small talk and I am a crap lier...*my face gives it away*.
> 
> I have 2 weeks more of this and am plannning to have a chat with him before I leave. I definately am not going to carry this _shit_ (shitty feelings) out of the door with me, I want to leave it here.



Me too.  Can't hide my emotions at all, it's always written all over my face.

I've gone through the various scenarios of physical torture  

Good idea to have a chat before you leave.  Place it back with him.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Good idea to have a chat before you leave.  Place it back with him.



Yeah, I suppose that's it really. I am in a bit of a pickle though as after 9 months of being here I will need a decent reference BUT I am now approaching other members of the team who know more about the work I've done here to ask them to be referees instead of boss man.

This way I will not have to worry about him being upset with me telling him how I feel before I leave here etc...


----------



## cesare (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah, I suppose that's it really. I am in a bit of a pickle though as after 9 months of being here I will need a decent reference BUT I am now approaching other members of the team who know more about the work I've done here to ask them to be referees instead of boss man.
> 
> This way I will not have to worry about him being upset with me telling him how I feel before I leave here etc...



The other thing to consider is that the new person might not work out ...


Morning all!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

I was wondering why I feel so blah today and it _might_ be a hangover mixed with sleeping really badly. I thought I'd just started dying of unemployment but I think I can pin down the causes now. Gonna need a nap shortly, I can tell you that much.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

_in other news I think we have somewhere to live_


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ive left a few jobs feeling hatred towards the bosses, but I move on and slag them off on the internets later.  Had a dream last night about my childhood dogs, Sally and Charlie


----------



## cesare (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> _in other news I think we have somewhere to live_



ooo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah, I suppose that's it really. I am in a bit of a pickle though as after 9 months of being here I will need a decent reference BUT *I am now approaching other members of the team *who know more about the work I've done here to ask them to be referees instead of boss man.
> 
> This way I will not have to worry about him being upset with me telling him how I feel before I leave here etc...


 good stuff - hope you get what you want Ru 



Badgers said:


> _in other news I think we have somewhere to live_



ooo, fab.  

and

POINH!


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 11, 2009)

Bah. Writer's block.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Ups n downs Roadie!

Must have carbs.....*puts on pasta*


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

everything crossed for you Badgers 

must buy toothbrush... *goes to boots*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 11, 2009)

urgh, feeling lousy after late night boozing....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

So.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes.....


----------



## prunus (Dec 11, 2009)

Do go on....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Shut up all of you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Update from Fitz:

Broccoli and cauliflower soup...pumpkin seed ryvitas with cream cheese and rocket....LUNCH!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shut up all of you


oooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shut up all of you


----------



## prunus (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shut up all of you



Now now...


----------



## prunus (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> _in other news I think we have somewhere to live_



Where's your new manor then?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

oh just fucking get on with it bhaaji

do you think we've got all day?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn you badgy for over shadowing my lunch post... 
Now, tell us more...You owe me remember!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

Padawan Learner got in a pickle last night. 

Woke up this morning, picked my phone up to see a message from Padawan Learner which said 'sorry for the late calls it is all sorted out now' 
Mobile had been in the other room so had no knowledge of 'late calls' but checked and had eight missed calls from a number I did not know. 

He is a young lad, married with a baby and just recently his wife had an asthma attack involving a trip to A&E so he had his elderly, conservative Indian mother staying with him to help out. He had scheduled a gentlemen's Yule drinks night for last night but under the current circumstances he decided to tell wife and mother in law that he was at a work conference and would be back around midnight. So far the details are sketchy (he is on leave today) but during the gentlemen's Yule drinks a scuffle broke out and the Padawan Learner was involved. He claims that he was not hurt but had his shirt ripped so faced the prospect of the conservative Indian mother and wife smelling of beer wearing torn clothes. Added to this his phone had run out of battery so now he was unable to call about his 'meeting delay' which meant his wife then called me and Corporate Man in the early hours of the morning. Luckily I did not answer but Corporate Man did and was half asleep when Padawan Learners wife said are you on the business trip with Padawan Learner. Corporate Man said something along the lines of 'I know he does have some conferences this month' but was not that convincing he thought. 

All these on the night before Padawan Learner, his wife and baby were off to Cornwall for a weeks break so I imagine there was quite a scene at his place in the early hours of this morning. He is not back until the 18th for our office Christmas lunch so that will be the key topic of discussion I feel.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

is that it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Padawan Learner got in a pickle last night.
> 
> Woke up this morning, picked my phone up to see a message from Padawan Learner which said 'sorry for the late calls it is all sorted out now'
> Mobile had been in the other room so had no knowledge of 'late calls' but checked and had eight missed calls from a number I did not know.
> ...



 But 


Badgers said:


> _in other news I think we have somewhere to live_



So you and kitty are going to squat his place while he's away?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

My personal news (not the poor mans Tiger Woods scandal of the Padawan Learner) is much nicer as we now (barring a monumental fuck up) have somewhere to live. I don't want to jinx it by saying too much but am really chuffed today


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My personal news (not the poor mans Tiger Woods scandal of the Padawan Learner) is much nicer as we now (barring a monumental fuck up) have somewhere to live. I don't want to jinx it by saying too much but am really chuffed today



see, THIS is what we wanted to hear about!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

spotted a minor celeb today, at a cafe on york way, playing with a deck of cards and drinking a cup of tea, Jerry Sadowitz ! he goes to MY CAFE, and has TEA there


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> spotted a minor celeb today, at a cafe on york way, playing with a deck of cards and drinking a cup of tea, Jerry Sadowitz ! he goes to MY CAFE, and has TEA there


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> see, THIS is what we wanted to hear about!



I am not your daytime property entertainment show 

Oh wait, I am.... 

Had seen a few places and were starting to feel defeated until one came on up a decent conversion flat in Arodene Road which we liked lots and was _nearly_ what we wanted at the right time and price. Then along came a too good to be true property which was ideal but too much money. The risk was potentially losing the one we liked lots to hold on and see the other one as we may have ended back at square one. But it seems that it was worth the wait and we will be boxing up on the 30th of Jan


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

can someone send me some friday chocolate please?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My personal news (not the poor mans Tiger Woods scandal of the Padawan Learner) is much nicer as we now (barring a monumental fuck up) have somewhere to live. I don't want to jinx it by saying too much but am really chuffed today


----------



## cesare (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> can someone send me some friday chocolate please?



You can share the half I have left of a dark chocolate Bounty if you like.

I've finished my toast and now drinking my cup-a-soup


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

I want Friday Guinness, in fact I am going to have Friday Guinness  

In other news one of my clients has gone into liquidation owing me a the best part of six fucking grand the twats.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am not your daytime property entertainment show
> Oh wait, I am....
> 
> Had seen a few places and were starting to feel defeated until one came on up a decent conversion flat in Arodene Road which we liked lots and was _nearly_ what we wanted at the right time and price. Then along came a too good to be true property which was ideal but too much money. The risk was potentially losing the one we liked lots to hold on and see the other one as we may have ended back at square one. But it seems that it was worth the wait and we will be boxing up on the 30th of Jan






BiddlyBee said:


> can someone send me some friday chocolate please?


I've got some oaties, if you want 5?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I want Friday Guinness, in fact I am going to have Friday Guinness
> 
> In other news one of my clients has gone into liquidation owing me a the best part of six fucking grand the twats.



You can have people shot for about half that. Just a thought


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I've got some oaties, if you want 5?



What are oaties?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> You can have people shot for about half that. Just a thought



Yeah, I know but the cheap ones are fucking unreliable.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

cesare said:


> You can share the half I have left of a dark chocolate Bounty if you like.


ooh go on then.



sojourner said:


> I've got some oaties, if you want 5?


Yes please.



Badgers said:


> What are oaties?




this virtual chocolate just ain't as good


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What are oaties?



jesus suffering fuck, do you never read ANYTHING I post? 


OATIES - I've only mentioned them about 3 thousand times on the lunch thread and on here 

They're tesco own brand choccy hobnobs, they're 89p a packet, and I am addicted


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> jesus suffering fuck, do you never read ANYTHING I post?
> 
> 
> OATIES - I've only mentioned them about 3 thousand times on the lunch thread and on here
> ...



do you think waitrose might sell them?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> do you think waitrose might sell them?



not the tesco own brand ones, no marty


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> not the tesco own brand ones, no marty



damn them


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

sainsbury's might do them


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> damn them



You could ask though

It's a variation on the poundshop question I guess   (which I never tired of, being one of the most irritating women in the UK)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am not your daytime property entertainment show
> 
> Oh wait, I am....
> 
> Had seen a few places and were starting to feel defeated until one came on up a decent conversion flat in Arodene Road which we liked lots and was _nearly_ what we wanted at the right time and price. Then along came a too good to be true property which was ideal but too much money. The risk was potentially losing the one we liked lots to hold on and see the other one as we may have ended back at square one. But it seems that it was worth the wait and we will be boxing up on the 30th of Jan



Lots of chat about Arodene Road on the 'Oh god what have they done to the Living Bar' thread in Brixton forum..


----------



## prunus (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You could ask though
> 
> It's a variation on the poundshop question I guess   (which I never tired of, being one of the most irritating women in the UK)



What's the poundshop question?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

How much is this?

LOL


----------



## prunus (Dec 11, 2009)

I see...   Yes, that'd never become old.


----------



## cesare (Dec 11, 2009)

Oops I just ate all that ½ a bounty


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How much is this?
> 
> LOL





prunus said:


> I see...   Yes, that'd never become old.





no, it never does

it's like one of your own farts - consistently funny


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Six squares of Green & Blacks Milky Milky here.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

you're all bastards... I have dried apricots


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> you're all bastards... I have dried apricots



Ah, but you're so much healthier than us Bee

Think of it like that.  Whilst you're eating your spewy little wrinkly dried fruit - eercchhh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

God, I hate them. The _texture_


----------



## prunus (Dec 11, 2009)

Orang-utan testicles


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't eat them now you've said that prunus!

I'm going to the shops in about half hour... chocolate I will have!


----------



## prunus (Dec 11, 2009)

The orang-utans will be pleased.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

One of us one of us one of us


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> Orang-utan testicles


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> One of us one of us one of us


eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> eh?



One of the chocolate eating massive


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

soon, soon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Get me one? *craves*


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

no, I need more chocolate than is on a crunchie. do like my honeycomb... but need chocolate

me....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Nearing the 3-4pm hour of doommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> no, I need more chocolate than is on a crunchie. do like my honeycomb... but need chocolate
> 
> me....



Oh shit!  That made me luagh out loud


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


>


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

*Hour 
of 
**DOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMM!*​


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

The wheels are coming off again people. 
Stay on target you hear me, stay on target!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

*falls by wayside wailing* I can't! I can't do it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

Get up woman, you're already at home!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

Two pints of black gold at lunchtime to ease the afternoon away and silence in the office. 
Still have a sandwich and an apple to eat at past three o'clock??!?!?!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

An oatie or 3 is required


I cannot fucking BELIEVE it is only 3.17


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *falls by wayside wailing* I can't! I can't do it!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

*I Said:*


----------



## zenie (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Two pints of black gold at lunchtime to ease the afternoon away and silence in the office.
> Still have a sandwich and an apple to eat at past three o'clock??!?!?!


 
How the fuck did that happen? Sandwiched are normally eaten by 11. 

Day is almost over, just got to call a company and scream if my order is not despatched today.  Did you get my letter of complaint Badgers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't like sinky mud, it scares me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

And had two free chocolates and little bar of posh chocolate 

I bought my boy some treats


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

Almost at the golden hour people,  pat yourselves on the back, the week had been defeated


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

I wish I had a week to destroy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't like sinky mud, it scares me





5t3IIa said:


> Cheers



Do I look like i'm having fun?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Do I look like i'm having fun?



reminds me of when I went to see Anthony Gormley's statue thingies at Crosby beach.  I went towards one of them in some wet sand to get a closer look, and instantly sunk up to the knees in scary sucky mud   fucking SHIT myself, and mate had to pull me out quick

The pub landlord weren't too chuffed with me when I turned up muddied to the knees either


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

*At lastttttttttttttttttttttttttt!*





*THE 
GOLDEN HOUR!*​


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

18 minutes to go.....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

zenie said:


> Did you get my letter of complaint Badgers?



Sorry, email sent...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 18 minutes to go.....



WHAT?????


*HELL no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 *


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

Why, why are we just sitting here in silence looking at screens and doing nothing?

We could have diverted the phones, made a lunch, hired a boat, anything.....?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

Hell yes! 

I done way over my hours this week... and will probably do the same next week, so I'm off home to ready myself for the boys return


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Why, why are we just sitting here in silence looking at screens and doing nothing?
> 
> We could have diverted the phones, made a lunch, hired a boat, anything.....?



I have been busy SUFFERING....do you hear me!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 18 minutes to go.....



cunt


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hell yes!
> 
> I done way over my hours this week... and will probably do the same next week, *so I'm off home to ready myself for the boys return *



Well I suppose that's okay....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> cunt


who you calling cunt, cunt?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> cunt


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> who you calling cunt, cunt?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> who you calling cunt, cunt?



You, ya cunt


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

The cunting blood is angered up now draggers and the use of the profane word cunt has started. 
That is it for us, the economy is now done for the week, we have mentally gone on strike.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> cunt





BiddlyBee said:


> who you calling cunt, cunt?





sojourner said:


> You, ya cunt


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The cunting blood is angered up now draggers and the use of the profane word cunt has started.
> *That is it for us, the economy is now done for the week, we have mentally gone on strike*.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

this cunt is waiting for the bells to toll for 5pm, for beer o'clock it will be, oh yes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> this cunt is waiting for the bells to toll for 5pm, for *beer o'clock it will be, oh yes *


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> this cunt is waiting for the bells to toll for 5pm, for beer o'clock it will be, oh yes



I'm with this cunt

'Cept it will be wine o'clock for me.  Once I've been the shops that is, and glared at the cunts in my way.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm with this cunt
> 
> 'Cept it will be wine o'clock for me.  Once I've been the shops that is, and glared at the cunts in my way.



I'm having real ale in a pub like, all cunts do that on a friday don't they?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

I think this cunt should cunt off home now. 
Am here on my own and the only thing keeping me here is the banter.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I think this cunt should cunt off home now.
> Am here on my own and the only thing keeping me here is the banter.



what sort of banter?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm with this cunt
> 
> 'Cept it will be wine o'clock for me.  Once I've been the shops that is, and glared at the cunts in my way.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what sort of banter?



 Obviously the torturous stuff we are posting...HE IS IN THE OFFICE ALONE!!1


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what sort of banter?



cunting banter, OBVIOUSLY 

you thick cunt


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>



Heh - my mate's got a wine glass you can fit a whole fucking bottle in


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You, ya cunt


fuck off ya cunt, I'm off.

laters cunts 


Rutita1 said:


>


shit film


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

30 golden minutes to go....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> f)
> shit film


Yeah? Didn't know it was a film pic..


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> fuck off ya cunt, I'm off.
> 
> laters cunts
> shit film



bye ya big cunt


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> cunting banter, OBVIOUSLY
> 
> you thick cunt



cunt off with your cunty wine


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> cunt off with your cunty wine



it's a cunt sight better than that cunting 'real ale' you drink

ya cunt




(i'm starting to lose all meaning in the word )


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> cunt off with your cunty wine






> (i'm starting to lose all meaning in the word )






> *Delirium*
> 
> This article is about the mental state and medical condition. For other uses, see Delirium (disambiguation).
> 
> *Delirium is an acute and debilitating decline in the ability to focus attention, perception, and cognition that produces an altered form of semi-consciousness. *It is a systemic syndrome caused by a chemical or disease-process which is disrupting the neurons of the cerebral cortex. Though hallucinations and delusions are often present, the symptoms of delirium are clinically distinct from those induced by psychosis or hallucinogens.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what sort of banter?



This witty shit or something


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2009)

cunts to this, I am outta here and nobody is gonna stop me (possibly coz nobody are here)


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> it's a cunt sight better than that cunting 'real ale' you drink
> 
> ya cunt
> 
> ...



Actually the idea of cunting wine sounds quite appealing


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This witty shit or something





Badgers said:


> cunts to this, I am outta here and nobody is gonna stop me (possibly coz nobody are here)


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> cunts to this, I am outta here and nobody is gonna stop me (possibly coz nobody are here)


fuck off then 



cunt



marty21 said:


> Actually the idea of cunting wine sounds quite appealing



it does rather, doesn't it?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>



No, it really is just down to saying it too much 


ya cunt


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fuck off then
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> No, it really is just down to saying it too much
> 
> 
> ya cunt


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

15 minutessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2009)

i might leave 10 minutes early


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i might leave 10 minutes early



Do it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2009)

My Week in Review: cunt


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm gone!


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 11, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My Week in Review: cunt



oh stella! why??


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 14, 2009)

Where is everyone? This is a late start to the drag.

First coffee in Hackers....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2009)

morning!  about to have a bath then a tea


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2009)

This swine flu is really dragging ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Herculean effort getting out of bed today after a 10:00 mass and a gig (on a Sunday?) in Camden last night. Could easily have rolled over and fucked off the day/week/year this morning but _dragged_ myself in for the _drag_ once again. So far only two of us in the office and I think that this will be another day of sitting doing fuck all until it seems acceptable to run out of the door home.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Week 5 or 6 of unemployment? I don't even know


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

NVP - you got swine flu?  Hope you feel better soon.

A weekend away from internetz, food shopping, cooking, eating and concert at Wigmore Hall, then oversleeping this morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Week 5 or 6 of unemployment? I don't even know


You had a date on Friday?  how'd it go? 

Swine flu NVP?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My Week in Review: cunt


you're on the rock. that's how every week will be until you start making proper use of your time.


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> NVP - you got swine flu?





BiddlyBee said:


> Swine flu NVP?



Looks that way. That or something similar. Just done the online check thing and I've got five of the symptoms along with the high temperature. It's recommending Tamiflu. 

Could be worse. At least it'll be out of the way for Xmas.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Not even half nine and __~


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

NVP said:


> Looks that way. That or something similar. Just done the online check thing and I've got five of the symptoms along with the high temperature. It's recommending Tamiflu.
> 
> Could be worse. At least it'll be out of the way for Xmas.



Oh no  Make sure you don't get dehydrated with the high temperature, water with sugar and some salt in is a cheap version of dioralyte. Rest up. You got someone to look after you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you're on the rock. that's how every week will be until you start making proper use of your time.



No shit. Doing what? Work? I'M TRYING!


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah the family's all here to sort me out. Have stocked up on paracetamol, Beechams and everything else you can think of. Getting the Tamiflu this morning. 

More positively, i've got a load of LoveFilm DVD's to catch up with and as I'm pretty much glued to the sofa, that's all I'm gonna do until I'm over it..


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

A happy start to the draggers week then?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 14, 2009)

The discussion in the office this morning is the current issues with my replacement's contract. The person doing the talking has not so much as said 'unlucky' to me since I didn't get the job.

She is now openly discussing this in my presence....there are times they can do this when I am not in the office. 

CHEERS! Thanks alot!


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yeah the family's all here to sort me out. Have stocked up on paracetamol, Beechams and everything else you can think of. Getting the Tamiflu this morning.
> 
> More positively, i've got a load of LoveFilm DVD's to catch up with and as I'm pretty much glued to the sofa, that's all I'm gonna do until I'm over it..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Where's an 'easy' place t get a job that I haven't thought of? Macdonalds? I'm a bit late for the Post Office I think. Uhm...?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where's an 'easy' place t get a job that I haven't thought of? Macdonalds? I'm a bit late for the Post Office I think. Uhm...?



Andorra it seems


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Andorra it seems



Is warm


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is warm




Not at this time of year!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Been to Andorra once and loved it. 
Nice people and cheap all over due to the tax thing. 

In other news it is cold in the office and pretty much silent already, this day has got drag written all over it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 14, 2009)

I am on the edge of an angry explosion.....


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> The discussion in the office this morning is the current issues with my replacement's contract. The person doing the talking has not so much as said 'unlucky' to me since I didn't get the job.
> 
> She is now openly discussing this in my presence....there are times they can do this when I am not in the office.
> 
> CHEERS! Thanks alot!



The bunch of insensitive bastards 


Morning all - I'm in quite a good mood this morning.  Got my notice pay from the govt (about £900 more than I was expecting!!), have just got a fab retention deal from o2 along with a dinky phone, went for a lovely walk in the frosty sunshine yesterday, and I am looking ahead to my future in teaching/lecturing.  Barring being completely and utterly skint (which ain't gonna happen what with loans, savings etc), I've made up my mind on that one  

Sorry to hear of pig flu NVP, but hey, you get to lie down under a duvet all day so can't be that bad, right? 

Stella - tried the DWP site?  they have regular vacancies on there.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

This thread needs valium today


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

pop outside for a breather Rutituti


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2009)

morning all, i bring good cheer to this pit of sniffing and snuffling and moaning and groaning


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where's an 'easy' place t get a job that I haven't thought of? Macdonalds? I'm a bit late for the Post Office I think. Uhm...?



Carol's got an admin vacancy on her site, ples some customer service ones. And she does loads of temps. You called her yet?

Deep breaths rutita ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Who could possibly be an admin assistant and a transport company in E8 for £12,000pa?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Carol's got an admin vacancy on her site, ples some customer service ones. And she does loads of temps. You called her yet?
> 
> Deep breaths rutita ...



FUCKING CAROL! She's on of my post-its but I have cleaned out PMs and lost all details!

Would _you_ give me a job, knowing what you know?! Are you SURE!?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm back!! And I have vodka


----------



## prunus (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Fuck off!


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> FUCKING CAROL! She's on of my post-its but I have cleaned out PMs and lost all details!
> 
> Would _you_ give me a job, knowing what you know?! Are you SURE!?



There ya go: http://www.srsbureau.co.uk/vacancies.html

Ask for Carol Couling, and say I told you to ring!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Ask for Carol Couling, and say I told you to ring!



Once again I am on the case


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm back!! And I have vodka


welcome back, how was polska?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Who could possibly be an admin assistant and a transport company in E8 for £12,000pa?


Someone who needs a job and some money?



QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm back!! And I have vodka


Wahey... did you have snow?


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Once again I am on the case



Action replay


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm back!! And I have vodka


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Boss Man is rolling in about 11am 
Corporate Man is doing his filing and stuff 
I am trawling through old customer records and updating/deleting them 

Mental


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Someone who needs a job and some money?



Yes, sorry, you're absolutely right. It's half what I was making before so it's a bit  for me. I am dialling down expectations quite rapidly tho, don't you worry


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Someone who needs a job and some money?
> 
> Wahey... did you have snow?



A little bit - ut was wonderfully cold though, made our cheeks go all red 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> welcome back, how was polska?



It was lovely thank you. The Christmas Market was very festive and we had a great time just wandering around, popping in and out of museums, churches and bars and drinking vodka!

Plus listening to very, very loud rock music in a couple of cellar bars. Ronny James Dio ROCKS!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, sorry, you're absolutely right. It's half what I was making before so it's a bit  for me. I am dialling down expectations quite rapidly tho, don't you worry


You've got too much experience for that job though hon. Sorry didn't mean suck it up take the job, but for some people that would be a decent job iykwim. Taking a 50% cut is a bit too fierce... I'm looking at jobs with a 6k pay cut and wincing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You've got too much experience for that job though hon. Sorry didn't mean suck it up take the job, but for some people that would be a decent job iykwim. Taking a 50% cut is a bit too fierce... I'm looking at jobs with a 6k pay cut and wincing.



Poor us. 

I wonder when it get all boom-ish again?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I wonder when it get all boom-ish again?


I'm a lucky one though ain't I, still got me job, just don't like it 

I reckon after christmas you'll be fine, but not sure about work for the next two weeks... maybe a really short term temp gig?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Time for another __~ and a wee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm a lucky one though ain't I, still got me job, just don't like it
> 
> I reckon after christmas you'll be fine, but not sure about work for the next two weeks... maybe a really short term temp gig?



Well, I'd take a short term temp gig if there were any going. My agy is on the case, they are not useless but there's nothing about and any NEW temp agency isn't taking anyone on.

Trying not to make excuses but you know


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Trying not to make excuses but you know





You staying mostly sane despite all this babes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You staying mostly sane despite all this babes?



Mostly.


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

Curses! The jewellry woman isn't coming now and I tidied up and everything. Anyone know anyone who wants to buy some jewellry?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Curses! The jewellry woman isn't coming now and I tidied up and everything. Anyone know anyone who wants to buy some jewellry?



http://www.postalgold.com/


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> http://www.postalgold.com/




Nah, they're all rip-offs 

Oh god. Ebay it might be


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Oh god. Ebay it might be


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

Still no word from the job interview last week so I'm going to ring for feedback. Bastards.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Went for family Sunday lunch (after mass) at this place and it was fucking awful. Think that I might have to write a strongly worded letter to them


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



My stuff's mostly not gold though, it's arty crafty type silver.


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Went for family Sunday lunch (after mass) at this place and it was fucking awful. Think that I might have to write a strongly worded letter to them



Out of all the restaurants along that stretch, why choose Browns?  I can wave at Browns from here - shall I flip em a couple of Vs for ya?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Out of all the restaurants along that stretch, why choose Browns?  I can wave at Browns from here - shall I flip em a couple of Vs for ya?



I never chose


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Did you get told?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

No


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

In other news I have just finished breakfast (All Bran with soya milk) and now I want lunch (tomato soup and Ryvita)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

It is cold in this office today and I can't warm up  

Gotta run to the Soopermarket at lunchtime to stock up for the week so the walk might help.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm waiting until my hands go numb before I throw money down the drain by putting the heating on


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm waiting until my hands go numb before I throw money down the drain by putting the heating on



Made that call yet? *nags*

You could always come over here if you want, quite warm even though no heating


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't be arsed to do ANYTHING!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got a MASSIVE pile of letters postmarked in early November arrive


----------



## zenie (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just got a MASSIVE pile of letters postmarked in early November arrive


 


It has taken 30 days for a package to get to here from Essex though. 

hello draggers, day is dragging and weekend went tooo, too fast.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

I wonder if I'll get that package I got a refund for a while back?  

(I have a feeling they never sent it though)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Have to post Christmas cards this week, although Royal Mail is boldly stating that the last first class posting date is 21.12.09


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

Might have to make a cheese toastie in a minute


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

bugger, I need to post a package this week.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Might have to make a cheese toastie in a minute



Want  

Have a banana and an apple but am also cold


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

I have value noodles... I ate my two clems


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Want
> 
> Have a banana and an apple but am also cold



Have decided to put some onion in it too, being as I'm not going to be breathing over anyone.

Got long cardi on now, bit nippy innit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Tis chilly and getting bored of it. 
Just remembered I have a fan heater under my desk so will give that a blast to warm things up.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Tis chilly and getting bored of it.
> Just remembered I have a fan heater under my desk so will give that a blast to warm things up.



I am really cold today despite lots of layers and the heating on full. I don't like it!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

After a fairly cheerful start, I am now in a shite mood.  I am meant to be taking actual fucking time off over xmas, now one tenant has said they want me to come in so they can pick up their post, the phone rang all the way through my lunch, and the postman turned up halfway through my lunch

I 

fucking

hate

this 

place


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I
> 
> fucking
> 
> ...


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

Saturday's Lewisham market/pound shop wins this weekend:

3lb onions - £1
4lb King Edwards - £1
Huge seeded bloomer - 99p
Approx 30 largish orange chillis - £1
12 multi coloured bell peppers - £1
Huge dense cauli - 75p
Bunch of coriander - 75p
2 BIG aubergines - £1.50
1½ kg chicken thighs and drumsticks at Sainsburys for £3 (on BOGOF)
16 mini tree crackers - 99p
Colouring book and crayons - 99p
Book of princess tales - 99p
Flash looking 2010 organiser - 99p

Not a bad haul, less than 14 quid

Toastie ready now


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



That's me that is ^


I'm not fucking well coming in over xmas.  I've been through too much shit last few months, and I need the time off.

I've also worked out that I have an extra day's holiday, that I would really like to take before 23rd.  That would mean then that I only have 6.5 actual working days left before crimbo

Did I mention that I hate it here?


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, fuck em, soj. Seriously. They can wait till the New Year for the fucking post like everyone else.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Did I mention that I hate it here?



Poor Sojjy  

I really need this Christmas break too. 
Only have till 1pm Friday and then free until the o4th of Jan. 
Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Poor Sojjy
> 
> I really need this Christmas break too.
> Only have till 1pm Friday and then free until the o4th of Jan.
> Can't fucking wait.


That's a nice long break mister! I've got til the 23rd... then off til the 5th... that's almost 2 weeks isn't it?

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yeah, fuck em, soj. Seriously. They can wait till the New Year for the fucking post like everyone else.



Innit?  No one will be in their fucking offices doing any work anyway.  Gobshites.



Badgers said:


> Poor Sojjy
> 
> I really need this Christmas break too.
> Only have till 1pm Friday and then free until the o4th of Jan.
> Can't fucking wait.



Ooo you breaking up this Friday? Lucky you  

It's been a fuck of a year, eh bhaaji?


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Innit?  No one will be in their fucking offices doing any work anyway.  Gobshites.



Exactly. Everything shuts down. "I'm really sorry but there isn't going to be anyone in to do just that one task" is reasonable, imo. Or "My fucking Xmas is more important than your fucking post", if you like.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

If you give them their post they're going to find something they want to do with it which might involve opening the office again! NO!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

NVP said:


> Exactly. Everything shuts down. "I'm really sorry but there isn't going to be anyone in to do just that one task" is reasonable, imo. Or "My fucking Xmas is more important than your fucking post", if you like.



Heh

I sent out a memo just TELLING everyone there would be no one on site!

I have even included my personal mobile in case of emergencies - I do that every year though.  

The guy who wanted me to come in has been informed of all my various plans that are already in place.  

They can fucking come in of their own accord anyway - look through the post and pick your own out, you unbelievably lazy cunt!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2009)

£2.80 lunch, spicy chicken sarnie and a cup of tea


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

sound of colleague slurping soup is driving me mad


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2009)

<slurps soup>


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> <slurps soup>



*goes postal*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> *goes postal*



I think it's now called, *doing a mrs tiger woods*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2009)

oh, are we still on for Thursday night? london bridge and that?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> sound of colleague slurping soup is driving me mad



look on face of snooty bint upstairs driving me mad.  she looks at my lunch, then without even a 'scuse me' or an apology, just says she wants some photocopying doing, and can I check the fax for her, oh and send this fax...

If I last until September or whenever without killing someone, I deserve a fucking medal


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> oh, are we still on for Thursday night? london bridge and that?



Up to you innit, you're the man with the plan


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Up to you innit, you're the man with the plan


I thought *you* organised it, I'm a man without a plan


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I thought *you* organised it, I'm a man without a plan



badgers has some little joke that is only funny in his noggin that it's all your doing so when/where is it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

what time are these drinks?


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> look on face of snooty bint upstairs driving me mad.  she looks at my lunch, then without even a 'scuse me' or an apology, just says she wants some photocopying doing, and can I check the fax for her, oh and send this fax...



Let's do a swap - I'll go mad at your work, running up to everyone and calling them cunts, then you come to mine and do the same. Nobody will ever know what happened or why


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

What drinks? Marty is keeping it a secret


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> badgers has some little joke that is only funny in his noggin that it's all your doing so when/where is it?





BiddlyBee said:


> what time are these drinks?



I think they are at the Royal Oak, nr London Bridge , after work on Thursday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Let's do a swap - I'll go mad at your work, running up to everyone and calling them cunts, then you come to mine and do the same. Nobody will ever know what happened or why



Oh shit, you made me lol


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I think they are at the Royal Oak, nr London Bridge , after work on Thursday


Really? You sure?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Really? You sure?



Don't opress marty. Bloody knitters


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> badgers has some little joke that is only funny in his noggin that it's all your doing so when/where is it?





I now have a meeting on Thursday so am likely to be arriving suited and booted 

Never mind, lunch break over and more drag to come....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Posting to Ireland, can I use normal UK stamps?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Really? You sure?



ask stella, she organised it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Posting to Ireland, can I use normal UK stamps?



Irish stamps to post to Ireland
American stamps for USA and Canada
Socttish stamps for Scotland and Northern Ireland


----------



## prunus (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm having my own rival draggers drinks on Thursday.

Third tree down past the traffic lights in St James's Park.  Bring your own own-brand cider.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Posting to Ireland, can I use normal UK stamps?


Should be able to http://lmgtfy.com/?q=royal+mail+postage+to+ireland 



5t3IIa said:


> Don't opress marty. Bloody knitters


fack off


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm having my own rival draggers drinks on Thursday.
> 
> Third tree down past the traffic lights in St James's Park.  Bring your own own-brand cider.



merrydown?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Should be able to http://lmgtfy.com/?q=royal+mail+postage+to+ireland



Skills


----------



## prunus (Dec 14, 2009)

Own-brand ffs   we're not some fucking hoity-toity toffee-nosed bunch of hooray henries you know.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

prunus said:


> Own-brand ffs   we're not some fucking hoity-toity toffee-nosed bunch of hooray henries you know.



I can't hold such big bottles with my mittens on  They are heavy and they slip


----------



## prunus (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't worry, I'm bringing these to add a bit of class to the occasion:


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

On the Thursday evening we will raise a glass to Harold Holt the prime minister of Australia who went for a swim on the 17th of December 1967 and was never seen again.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

I think rain is a-coming here in SW18


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

I did think I might wander into town to take some boots that don't fit back but it's so cold and so far away that I might not bother.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

Rain or sleet? Please be rain... sleet hurts my face.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 14, 2009)

Sup draggaz 

Have managed to turn my daily morning work into an automated system which means I dont actually have anything to do any more. Impressive self management or a quick route to redundancy


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

I think just rain here.
Might be sleet/snow towards the end of the week though?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Sup draggaz
> 
> Have managed to turn my daily morning work into an automated system which means I dont actually have anything to do any more. Impressive self management or a quick route to redundancy



lol skills  Just don't tell anyone it's automated


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh it just gets better

Mr Bully from last week has just been at his intimidating best, telling me that he has received a complaint about me being 'incredibly rude and obnoxious'!!  Fucking foxed me for a while, tell ya.  Not sure how to deal with people who tell such outright blatant lies.

Now that I've calmed down (ffs, tears ), I think I'm just going to have to say to him when he next stomps in my direction that I am not going to apologise because I really have done nothing wrong!


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh it just gets better
> 
> Mr Bully from last week has just been at his intimidating best, telling me that he has received a complaint about me being 'incredibly rude and obnoxious'!!  Fucking foxed me for a while, tell ya.  Not sure how to deal with people who tell such outright blatant lies.
> 
> Now that I've calmed down (ffs, tears ), I think I'm just going to have to say to him when he next stomps in my direction that I am not going to apologise because I really have done nothing wrong!



Oh no 

No way of recording telephone calls?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Recieved a complaint from fucking who!?!? This is the tenant, right? Not the boss? He can't receive complaints about you? HES MAD


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Recieved a complaint from fucking who!?!? This is the tenant, right? Not the boss? He can't receive complaints about you? HES MAD



I'm guessing that the tenants employ staff too? Kinda like serviced offices?

(Not that that means any complaints are more than a figment of this idiot's imagination)


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Oh no
> 
> No way of recording telephone calls?



He's saying it to my face!  Said one of his staff said that, and the person they were dealing with.  His staff.  Again.  Funny that innit?  If he's bullying them anywhere near what he's doing to me, they're not gonna say anything are they?!


----------



## Yetman (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> lol skills  Just don't tell anyone it's automated



They know  rather than me having to send out a load of shit, they now just go to a website at their leisure and its there for them 

My office is shutting in Jan anyway, there's a cupboard at the back of the main building I can use when I need to actually go into work, but everyone else is either moving to a different company or getting made redundant. I'll be a ghost of the office past. Might set up some kind of tanning salon or gambling den in the cupboard as it goes, milk the fuckers like they milked our cash cow. By the balls


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> I'm guessing that the tenants employ staff too? Kinda like serviced offices?
> 
> (Not that that means any complaints are more than a figment of this idiot's imagination)



Oh yeah. What an incredibly strange man.

I tried telling a lie to get out of something I'd done at a temp job once (instead of owning up and apologising). I figured that other people can do that shit, why can't I?

It did not go well.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Sojjy  

This is painful babes, I hate people who stamp on others to get their own way!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

Is there an official complaints agency for recruitment companies?  Anyone know?


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> He's saying it to my face!  Said one of his staff said that, and the person they were dealing with.  His staff.  Again.  Funny that innit?  If he's bullying them anywhere near what he's doing to me, they're not gonna say anything are they?!




Perhaps you could make a complaint to your boss about intimidation? Anything useful in the terms of the lease? Any CCTV?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Is there an official complaints agency for recruitment companies?  Anyone know?



They are a recruitment company? Sales people 

I'd fill your boss in on this, maybe?


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Is there an official complaints agency for recruitment companies?  Anyone know?



Is this any use?

http://www.howtocomplain.com/cgi-php/cat_info.php3?MajorID=4&MinorID=10


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't put up with it soj! 

In other news...it seems the problem with the new person's contract has something to do with two complaints made by other applicants.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> Perhaps you could make a complaint to your boss about intimidation? Anything useful in the terms of the lease? Any CCTV?


Already told boss - he said to go for a walk in the fresh air, calm down, and don't let him get to me.  Thanks again for all the support boss. 

Nothing in the lease and no cctv.  



cesare said:


> Is this any use?
> 
> http://www.howtocomplain.com/cgi-php/cat_info.php3?MajorID=4&MinorID=10



Bingo - thanks cesare.  Will have a trawl through that and see if there's owt on recruitment companies.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Don't put up with it soj!
> 
> In other news...it seems the problem with the new person's contract has something to do with two complaints made by other applicants.



That's v biazarre but also v intriguing. Complaints about the process or the actual intertviews?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's v biazarre but also v intriguing. Complaints about the process or the actual intertviews?



Interview and feedback? Hard to say for sure because I really would rather not be hearing their bitty discussion about it.

The fact I know anything at all tells me loud and clear that they have zero respect for my feelings/situation.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Meh to this Monday, is anyone having a good day?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Interview and feedback? Hard to say for sure because I really would rather not be hearing their bitty discussion about it.
> 
> The fact I know anything at all tells me loud and clear that they have zero respect for my feelings/situation.



it also shows that they have fucked up and are fuck ups and would you really want to work for them anyway?


----------



## prunus (Dec 14, 2009)

Fucking bunch of fucking non-paying fucking fuckers.

One of my clients is now 5 months! behind with paying their fucking invoices - just had them on the phone: "oh, yes, sorry, we've had a little problem with our funding, should all be done with by next week, oh, and would you mind doing this bit more work for us before then?"

Yes.  Yes I would.  Pay me, and I'll think about it.  Cunts.  Which is what I told them.  Without the 'cunts' bit.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meh to this Monday, is anyone having a good day?



No.

Wasn't getting much done at home so I took the laptop and various papers into town and am now trying to work in a favourite cafe of mine in Soho.  Which would be great, were it not for a couple of trendies at the next table distracting me with their loud, inane chattering.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> it also shows that they have fucked up and are fuck ups and would you really want to work for them anyway?



No I wouldn't.....would prefer not to have my face rubbed into the situation with the new applicant or hearing about their holidays to South Africa, Singapore and France for Christmas also.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Now that I've calmed down (ffs, tears ), I think I'm just going to have to say to him when he next stomps in my direction that I am not going to apologise because I really have done nothing wrong!



 bastards


Badgers said:


> Meh to this Monday, is anyone having a good day?



No... just got this regarding last week's stupid day-long assessment bollocks:



> Dear xxx
> 
> I don't know how you thought did in the ability test. Some people do well with these tests and others do less well but it doesn't necessarily mean that you cannot critically analyse information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Shit shit day


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

rubbish isn't it? and it's bloody freezing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Set to get colder. I actually looked at that link bhaji posted ^


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Yup, this one has to end soon and early to bed so tomorrow is better... 

Tomorrow is a lazy office day 
Wednesday meeting from 12:00 - 17:00 in Kensington 
Thursday meeting from 09:00 - 13:00 in Finchley 
Friday office party from 13:00 onwards


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Set to get colder. I actually looked at that link bhaji posted ^


I didn't, but checked the weather yesterday and it said -5 at one point 

I have a man coming to look at my boiler tomorrow... dunno if I should turn it on tonight


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Fucking really tired now and only halfway through the hour of doom already


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

Norrible day


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> No... just got this regarding last week's stupid day-long assessment bollocks:



So...what does that actually mean then?  that you didn't get it?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

I wasn't going to have a drink tonight, but all my thoughts of pureness have evaporated under a big grey cloud of fed-up-ness, so have just been out and bought a bottle of red.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yup, this one has to end soon and early to bed so tomorrow is better...
> 
> Tomorrow is a lazy office day
> Wednesday meeting from 12:00 - 17:00 in Kensington
> ...



Assumed too tired to party = Major Wuss Out


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> so have just been out and bought a bottle of red.



Me too.. 

Picked up two bottles of Fitou Réserve de la Condamine at half price


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Assumed too tired to party = Major Wuss Out



I will come but will be in a suit 

Leave SW9, head to N3, back to SW18, then off to SE1 and home to SW9 after drinks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I will come but will be in a suit
> 
> Leave SW9, head to N3, back to SW18, then off to SE1 and home to SW9 after drinks



Phwoar suit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Phwoar suit



It will stink of fags and failure


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It will stink of fags and failure



and cheap cologne? Please say yes


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Me too..
> 
> Picked up two bottles of Fitou Réserve de la Condamine at half price



Haha

Mine's a Fitou too

S'lovely, innit?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Haha
> 
> Mine's a Fitou too
> 
> S'lovely, innit?





Great minds and great tastebuds their Sojjiburton


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

Someone that owes me money from September has just promised to send me a cheque


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> and cheap cologne? Please say yes





My only cologne is the waft of defeat and stale beer


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> So...what does that actually mean then?  that you didn't get it?



Nope, didn't get it. It sounds like I did quite badly on the exam, but I got the impression everybody had. Am going to ring up for feedback on the rest of the day tomorrow - I can't be arsed right now.

The test had absolutely fuck all to do with the job anyway so... bollocks to it... have applied for another one so it's back to square one.

As soon as I get home tonight I'm cracking open a bottle of pinot.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2009)

wow, got loads done today, am so far ahead of the game, i reckon i'll be able to start my leave earlier than anticipated and be off from this friday!!!

which means I have 1 hour and 2.5 days to go before i'm out of here!!! and xmas lunch/booze-up on thursday so no worries about hangover on friday!!!! w00t fucking w00t!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Nope, didn't get it. It sounds like I did quite badly on the exam, but I got the impression everybody had. Am going to ring up for feedback on the rest of the day tomorrow - I can't be arsed right now.
> 
> The test had absolutely fuck all to do with the job anyway so... bollocks to it... have applied for another one so it's back to square one.
> 
> As soon as I get home tonight I'm cracking open a bottle of pinot.



Sorry to hear that.  But tbh, reading that lot made my skin crawl - I couldn't work for people who invested so much in that kinda psychobabble.  You're better off out of it chuck 

Any more interviews lined up?  When's the big R day?  And more importantly, will they be paying you your redundancy, or will you have to claim it from the govt?

Looks like a few of us on the miracle cure tonight then!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wow, got loads done today, am so far ahead of the game, i reckon i'll be able to start my leave earlier than anticipated and be off from this friday!!!
> 
> which means I have 1 hour and 2.5 days to go before i'm out of here!!! and xmas lunch/booze-up on thursday so no worries about hangover on friday!!!! w00t fucking w00t!!!!



Oh well, at least one of us has had a good day!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone else like Mitch Hedberg?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

Never heard of him.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

I like him  

In other news it has just started raining a bit but I think the good news is that we are packing up shortly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Never heard of him.



Oh poo. I thought that was going to be a very clever joke about a wine called Mitch Hedberg


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

Please keep the rain over west way 

For the past hour I have been looking at recipes for roast quail, crab cakes and venison stew


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Sorry to hear that.  But tbh, reading that lot made my skin crawl - I couldn't work for people who invested so much in that kinda psychobabble.  You're better off out of it chuck
> 
> Any more interviews lined up?  When's the big R day?  And more importantly, will they be paying you your redundancy, or will you have to claim it from the govt?
> 
> Looks like a few of us on the miracle cure tonight then!



You're right - better off out of it. The last thing I need is another job I'm doing just because I need the money.

I've got no more interviews now so am just going to coast until leaving day, xmas eve, and my first day signing on, whenever I can get an appointment. They're giving me an ok payout so I can't complain too much, although being made redundant on xmas eve is a bit of a piss take!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh well, at least one of us has had a good day!


gawd blimey, just be reading back through yours, what a bastard and what a bastard of a day. crack a bottle when you're back at home sojjy, they ain't worth the stress


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Sojjerson is surrounded by morons (not in this thread of course) right now...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

I think everyone needs to leave early today and go have a drink!


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

I might go and buy some wine acksherly


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a mini bottle at home  meant to be for a casserole, but I could use port for that instead


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> You're right - better off out of it. The last thing I need is another job I'm doing just because I need the money.
> 
> I've got no more interviews now so am just going to coast until leaving day, xmas eve, and my first day signing on, whenever I can get an appointment. They're giving me an ok payout so I can't complain too much, although being made redundant on xmas eve is a bit of a piss take!



Considered doing something radically different?  If you're getting a nice payout, now is the time to sit back and consider your options 



Paulie Tandoori said:


> gawd blimey, just be reading back through yours, what a bastard and what a bastard of a day. crack a bottle when you're back at home sojjy, they ain't worth the stress





Badgers said:


> Sojjerson is surrounded by morons (not in this thread of course) right now...



aww, thanks chaps.  I can't believe I got grit in my eye   More from frustration I think - no one would dare speak to me like that outside of work. And I have to put up with it, on my own. anyway - everyone have a lovely night tonight - think there's a few of us who would be going a bit doolally without the support on this thread


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

cesare said:


> I might go and buy some wine acksherly





BiddlyBee said:


> I have a mini bottle at home  meant to be for a casserole, but I could use port for that instead



  Yehhh, let's ALL have a drinky.  It's been a shit Monday, and ffs, it's xmas! (nearly)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think everyone needs to leave early today and go have a drink!



This ^ ^ 

Although Corporate Man did say a short time ago that we should be heading off early today but now seems to be reading something  

Not that this stops me from walking out but like to be the last man standing. Hopefully the departure time is near now but know it won't be past 5pm tonight and then home for medals


----------



## cesare (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yehhh, let's ALL have a drinky.  It's been a shit Monday, and ffs, it's xmas! (nearly)




Yeah, I'm going to. Poxy bloody day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

I might just have a little port


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm going to a musical gig thing up west actually, barman in the boozer is playing his geetar tonight so we're having a pub outing


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I might just have a little port



Port - you old woman! 

I went to Asda yesterday to buy some Frangelico after nattering about it with Callie, and their car park is pay and display!  And I didn't have any coin!  Tesco didn't have it either


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm drinking hot chocolate. Had to go outside for milk - is FREEXIN.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

downloading films for the xmas train journey...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> downloading films for the xmas train journey...



May I commend you on excellent use of the company's time and internet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> May I commend you on excellent use of the company's time and internet



I was just going to ask ovaltina what she was doing to kick back and do fuck all until Xmas eve


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm drinking hot chocolate. Had to go outside for milk - is FREEXIN.


was it raining?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> was it raining?



Nope but there was a fuck off big dark cloud to the west....


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

It's a four hour journey each way so I need LOTS of entertainment.

Might have to get up to speed on True Blood too...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> It's a four hour journey each way so I need LOTS of entertainment.
> 
> Might have to get up to speed on True Blood too...



Where ya going?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nope but there was a fuck off big dark cloud to the west....


 I need to cycle quick.



ovaltina said:


> It's a four hour journey each way so I need LOTS of entertainment.
> 
> Might have to get up to speed on True Blood too...


ooh I like that I do.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where ya going?


home, ray! laters you loverly people


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> home, ray! laters you loverly people



Good work today PT *round of applause*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2009)

Done and posting goodnight from the commute now. Halfway home and can't wait for sofa o'clock when we get indoors. I plan to be asleep early tonight and tomorrow will be better. It can't be any worse than today for us winners can it?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh bugger this then, I'm off too!  

Tuesday has to be better, right?!

Enjoy your drinkies all - toodlepip


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where ya going?



Cornwall... taking the dog & bf too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Cornwall... taking the dog & bf too



Train?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Assumed too tired to party = Major Wuss Out



he's got the afternoon off due to major transport difficulties getting back from finchley - i expect a round of frothing ale to be waiting for us all when we arrive


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Train?



Yes from Paddington - it's a long old trek but they've got powerpoints now so I can watch stuff on the laptop


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2009)

what is this, 5.05 and I am STILL here , getting out of here pronto


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Yes from Paddington - it's a long old trek but they've got powerpoints now so I can watch stuff on the laptop



Pity it's dark. There's some great scenery on that trip. The bit where you go past Dawlish right by the sea and the sandstone cliffs is ace.

Enjoy our bit of the world, though.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

NVP said:


> Pity it's dark. There's some great scenery on that trip. The bit where you go past Dawlish right by the sea and the sandstone cliffs is ace.
> 
> Enjoy our bit of the world, though.



Cheers! Am looking forward to the break. The return bit in during the day so will look out for it then.


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2009)

It's really pretty that stretch of railway but being battered by erosion. The two red lumps you can see on the beach used to be an arch when I was a kid.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 14, 2009)

NVP said:


> It's really pretty that stretch of railway


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Up before Rutter this morning?????
I was asleep before 20:00 last night though so feeling more hooman today. 

Today in the office all day 
Tomorrow office in the morning and leaving for a meeting/boozy lunch at 12:00 
Thursday morning meeting then back to the office 
Friday office in the morning and leaving and then off for Christmas drinks at 12:00 
Then off until the 04th of Jan 2010


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes Bugger I am up...late though! 

First coffee in Hackers...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

a bit late today, stupidly watched a stupid aussie crime drama on the telly last night, got to bed at 1.30


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Late Loseday draggers today then? 
Coffee number two at desk with a bowl of cereal here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

*cough* what?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Morning chaps!  I chilled last night with my fitou and some Mississippi John Hurt, had a good natter with my lass, and slept well apart from one horrible dream where I was in a mental hospital 

Mr Bully has just been very nice and well-mannered to me .  Shame that, cos I was gonna claim some moral high ground and refuse to deal with him until he ceased and desisted his threatening and intimidating behaviour


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Are you guys...working?

edit: Morning sojjii! Did you tell your boss what happened?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you guys...working?
> 
> edit: Morning sojjii! *Did you tell your boss what happened*?



Morning stella

What, yesterday?  Yeh - as usual he was about as supportive as dog shit on a rainy day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh good god


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Ah well, is all fuel for the fire under my arse to make future plans 

I am also planning to take next Monday off - have got 1 day holiday to use up before xmas, and can get cover, just gotta check with Mr Dogshit Rainy Day that he's okay to pay her hours 

So that would mean I only have 6 days of actual work left


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ah well, is all fuel for the fire under my arse to make future plans
> 
> I am also planning to take next Monday off - have got 1 day holiday to use up before xmas, and can get cover, just gotta check with Mr Dogshit Rainy Day that he's okay to pay her hours
> 
> So that would mean I only have 6 days of actual work left



Better news 

Shame thngs have to get so bad for us to finally accept the mssive arse kickings we're getting but you can only go up innit? I look forward to your homework/essay darg procrastinationz


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

Am at work having 2nd coffee...

Have an inbox full of  emails from students lamenting my leaving and thanking me for getting them drunk last night at the end of term party...


Apparently a letter is being drafted as they are unhappy about me not getting the job..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

What's happening with the candidate complaints? Got any idea?

Maybe the interviewers said "Oh no, you can't use your relevant job experience as examples" to them too


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Shame thngs have to get so bad for us to finally accept the mssive arse kickings we're getting but you can only go up innit? I look forward to your homework/essay darg procrastinationz



Innit?  Still, at least we do get there.

Heh   I actually can't wait to get stuck back into study.  Love it


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Am at work having 2nd coffee...
> 
> Have an inbox full of  emails from students lamenting my leaving and thanking me for getting them drunk last night at the end of term party...
> 
> ...



And did you indulge Ru?

Oooo, must feel nice to get at least some support, eh?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have 5 full days left,if you forger the one just started, off Friday afternoon for office do,and hopefully they will let us leave early on Xmas Eve


----------



## Madusa (Dec 15, 2009)

hello peoples...about to head off for work. When do people start their holidays from work? 

soo much to do this week!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Mornin mads

I'm off from 23/12 to 4/1 - can't bloody wait


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> And did you indulge Ru?
> 
> Oooo, must feel nice to get at least some support, eh?



Yes I did indulge...went home happy with a fussy head.

I knew they would support me...I have a great relationship/affection with the students. I have been putting off telling them TBH, I was scared of blubbing and embarrassing myself. They were shocked and saddened...I suppose they appreciate how much I have looked after them.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2009)

morning people, lovely crisp day, cycle journey brisk but bracing, feel not bad after my night of rock and roll, counting down now, can't wait


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2009)

Morning everyone - boss off today so I am nipping between her 'puter and mine checking e-mails and shit!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

Off from the 24th to the 4th ,in 4 days, then off for another 11


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes I did indulge...went home happy with a fussy head.
> 
> I knew they would support me...I have a great relationship/affection with the students. I have been putting off telling them TBH, I was scared of blubbing and embarrassing myself. They were shocked and saddened...I suppose they appreciate how much I have looked after them.



Aww, well that must be comforting to you eh chick?  I know it's not gonna change the situation (or maybe it will, you never know!), but it must be nice to feel so appreciated


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Aww, well that must be comforting to you eh chick?  I know it's not gonna change the situation (or maybe it will, you never know!), but it must be nice to feel so appreciated



Nah, it won't change a thing apart from informing the bosses that regardless of what they think I have made an impact here and am appreciated.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Not a bad morning thus far and now off for a __~


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/ihatebadgers/graf.jpg?t=1260866741


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

*OK - who is coming on Thursday?*


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/ihatebadgers/graf.jpg?t=1260866741



Is that in your work toilets? 


I was considering writing 'On Lunch' on a post it note, and sticking it to my forehead today, a la Bernard Black 

If I do, I'm gonna take a pic of it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Is that in your work toilets?



Oddly not, it was actually in a supermarket surrounded by 'dial this number for cock' graffiti.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *OK - who is coming on Thursday?*



<puts hand up >


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *OK - who is coming on Thursday?*



What?


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> <puts hand up >




Up what...?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

*slaps hand* Marty!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Sarnie number one on the go now


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

1 clementine duly necked


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 15, 2009)

I've already finished my sandwiches.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Crisps open


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I've already finished my sandwiches.



Play on Facebook while eating a KFC bucket and listening to techno. What can they do - FIRE YOU!?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> while eating a KFC bucket?



Which bucket?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Which bucket?



Ovaltina can choose


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *slaps hand* Marty!



My bad


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

Watch it, sunshine...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought I might call them and try to reserve a table, maybe? For '6 people' at '6.30pm'? They might say no, you know.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Give it a try, that pub gets rammed. 
Or you could get down there at 11am and hold a table. 
Just stick to shots through the day and you will be fine for the evening I feel.


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I thought I might call them and try to reserve a table, maybe? For '6 people' at '6.30pm'? They might say no, you know.



They might take umbrage at your effrontery and torch the whole place in a fit of pique.  And what will you do then, poor things?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Dour Scotsman says: no


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Dour Scotsman says: no



No to the booking?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

Not coming....end of term thing with my course mates on the same day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No to the booking?



Yep. He said he has 50 people booked to come at 5pm.

But actually, if we're honest, we will be spilled out onto the street smoking and braying for most of the time anyway


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yep. He said he has 50 people booked to come at 5pm.



Thought it would be pretty rammed in there this close to Christmas, we often have to wait for a table in the evenings/weekends, 



5t3IIa said:


> But actually, if we're honest, we will be spilled out onto the street smoking and braying for most of the time anyway



Weather looks good for it http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=SE1&day=2


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

18:00- 20:59	*Is:* -1 °c	*Feels:* -7 °c


----------



## Sadken (Dec 15, 2009)

Is that temperature some kind of cunt or what?


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Not coming....end of term thing with my course mates on the same day.



You *will* be hunted down and killed and eaten.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Is that temperature some kind of cunt or what?



It's fucking ridic innit?  

*Gets out jacket AND parka, hat, fingerless gloves for smoking, scarf, boots*


----------



## Sadken (Dec 15, 2009)

If it were a person, I would physically threaten it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> You *will* be hunted down and killed and eaten.



In that order


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2009)

can't make 17th people, sorry but work do so will be rather refreshed i imagine.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> You *will* be hunted down and killed and eaten.





Badgers said:


> In that order



That's nice Buggers and prunes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Charming, aint' they?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Charming, aint' they?



...knickers off of a nun....I'm sure.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Play on Facebook while eating a KFC bucket and listening to techno. What can they do - FIRE YOU!?



Have been on Facebook and Urban all morning!  I might have to go for a jacket potato instead of KFC though, don't think there's one near here...


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> ...knickers off of a nun....I'm sure.



And don't you forg.... wait - what? 

e2a:  oh, not heard that before.  There were nuns on my bus this morning.  Should have tested it out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Have been on Facebook and Urban all morning!  I might have to go for a jacket potato instead of KFC though, don't think there's one near here...



Do you work in Brighton? Isn't there one top of North Street? Oh wait - that's a _Burger King_, even better


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh yeh - I won't be coming the drag 'do'


because I haven't been invited


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you work in Brighton? Isn't there one top of North Street? Oh wait - that's a _Burger King_, even better



Oh wait....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh yeh - I won't be coming the drag 'do'
> 
> 
> because I haven't been invited



Come! Please come! It's going to -7 degrees and full of chuntering suits! FANTASTIC1


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> And don't you forg.... wait - what?



You prune drippings and Mr Buggers _Could charm the knickers off a nun._


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Oh wait....



*hears lightbulb going off*


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you work in Brighton? Isn't there one top of North Street? Oh wait - that's a _Burger King_, even better



Nope, still commuting to London... then doing nothing and commuting back again... nearest KFC to here is at Victoria Station, which is ages away


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Come! Please come! It's going to -7 degrees and full of chuntering suits! FANTASTIC1



Can I punch the suits?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Off topic...

Corporate Man is now on his lunchtime NBA watching tipple. 
Is there anything more grating than American commentators?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Can I punch the suits?



I will be wearing a suit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I will be wearing a suit



This soj ^


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Can I punch the suits?



You can punch me if you like.  I'll have a shirt on, but not an actual suit.  I don't actually own a suit...

I could probably hire one for Thursday if it'd help?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I will be wearing a suit



Duck then 

s'not hard bhaaji


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> You can punch me if you like.  I'll have a shirt on, but not an actual suit.  I don't actually own a suit...
> 
> I could probably hire one for Thursday if it'd help?



Oh now, come on - I'm not going to punch YOU lot!  I'd have no one to listen to me fucking whining day in day out!

No - I'll find some anonymous chuntering suits and punch them instead   Little pressie to myself


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is there anything more grating than American commentators?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh now, come on - I'm not going to punch YOU lot!  I'd have no one to listen to me fucking whining day in day out!
> 
> No - I'll find some anonymous chuntering suits and punch them instead   Little pressie to myself



Gonna sweep into Town on the 1802 from Teh North, punch up a bunch of bitches in Burtons and sweep back


----------



## Sadken (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh yeh - I won't be coming the drag 'do'
> 
> 
> because I haven't been invited



Same here, beetches.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Same here, beetches.



Is Drag Thread Drinks


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Gonna sweep into Town on the 1802 from Teh North, punch up a bunch of bitches in Burtons and sweep back


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Outside the pub on Thursday


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *slaps hand* Marty!





prunus said:


> Watch it, sunshine...



jeeze, you two don't want any chrimbo lovin


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh yeh - I won't be coming the drag 'do'
> 
> 
> because I haven't been invited



pls come


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pls come



but what about the party? 








fnar


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> but what about the party?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we'll see what we can do


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> jeeze, you two don't want any chrimbo lovin



You gotta buy me a drink first


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> You gotta buy me a drink first



special brew?


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> special brew?



Ooh la!  You're spoiling me <simpers>


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> Ooh la!  You're spoiling me <simpers>



you're worth it


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

Damn right.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

He's not you know


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Neither of you are. Stella knows.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Neither of you are. Stella knows.



what does Stella know?


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

She's seen my horn.  She wasn't impressed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

I was very impressed! The giant one is giant!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

1:45pm only? 


NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

*BORED!!!!!*​


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2009)

I appear to have lost the will to work  Actually I appear to have lost the will to do anything except eat too much and stare into space


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Just been to get haircut and beard trim so that is a job ticked off the list. 

The afternoon is gonna be a killer though, have an online meeting at 3pm which will be laughs and then nothing to do at all apart from data entry. Oh well, this day is nearly done and the rest of the week is a walk in the park.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Pffft. Might go outside. Might not.


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

'scold out there.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

I am doing work

Verrrry slowwwly...and pissing about in between.  Quite a good combination.

Might peel another clementine in a minute.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pffft. Might go outside. Might not.



Does you living room look like this yet?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

*Me.....*


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

You've not been to Stell's place have you?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> You've not been to Stell's place have you?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

I turn my back for ONE SECOND and the piss is being taken!


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

It was her <points at Rutita1>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> It was her <points at Rutita1>



Oh, I will bang your heads together


----------



## Yetman (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I turn my back for ONE SECOND and the piss is being taken!



Thats why you should never leave your bottles of piss unattended at your desk Stells, jesus how many times 

I've snoozed all morning next to my laptop, have done NO work and am enjoying frittering the afternoon away until I go to the theatre later to get drunk and fall asleep in a horribly rickety old theatre chair


----------



## cesare (Dec 15, 2009)

My mum rang and woke me up at twenty past two


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

11k Tuesday.....?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

11k Shitday.


----------



## Voley (Dec 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 11k Shitday.



Nicely done. Badgers will be right pissed off.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd like to point out that on *this* occasion I did not take the piss


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

NVP said:


> Nicely done. Badgers will be right pissed off.



How so?


----------



## Voley (Dec 15, 2009)

Balls. He got it.

*Again.*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Dec 15, 2009)

Do they ever check the cache on your computer at work Badgers?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

I let him have it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

NVP said:


> Do they ever check the cache on your computer at work Badgers?



Nah.... 

I ownz da cache


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I let him have it



 

It is the only pleasure I have left...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

I have none.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Me neither me neither


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



ace pic


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmmmm


Do I have an oatie?  Do I...have...an oatie?

Hmmmm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

I do now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Just the one though, wouldn't want to fill up before my tea


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> Do I have an oatie?  Do I...have...an oatie?
> ...


I still haven't found them in Waitrose


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

I haven't actually looked them though tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm going to go OUTSIDE to SAINSBURYS and LOCATE some FAKE hobnobs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm going to go OUTSIDE to SAINSBURYS and LOCATE some FAKE boobs



Have amended it for you


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2009)

...still not quite right:



5t3IIa said:


> I'm going to go OUTSIDE to SAINSBURYS and OSCILLATE some FAKE boobs


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I haven't actually looked them though tbh



You need to go in and ask for the Tesco Own Brand Choccy Hobnobs marty

Promise me you'll do this, on Saturday, at peak chaos time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2009)

prunus said:


> ...still not quite right:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Achievement: showered and almost dressed for first time since Saturday


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Any of the draggers use or have used ÉLAN software?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm going to go OUTSIDE to SAINSBURYS and LOCATE some FAKE hobnobs



A girl has to have some targets


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Achievement: showered and almost dressed for first time since Saturday



 Saturday?  You dirty mare  

I am quite fancying the idea of having a wee Drambuie before I launch into the dishes/laundry/making tea tonight

Daughter on college deadlines, so I can't make her slave for me this week


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Nearly hometime then?
Anyone else managing to sneak away early today? 

I have a _fun_ night of washing, cleaning, cooking and ironing with some Christmas card writing to break up the evening


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Soz to mislead: I have been showered a few times since then but never really dressed. Has left house in a variety of jarmas under my parka to the corner shop which is 15 metres away.

I'm going all the way the Sainsbury's soon though! In clothes!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeh yeh, that's right, backpedal when we realise what a filthy cow you really are


In other news Mr Dogshit Rainy Day has approved the cost of getting someone to cover for me - so I'm off on Monday!! 

That means I have 5 days of actual work left 

WOOHOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else managing to sneak away early today?


No chance of leaving early today. Waited in til 12.30pm for boiler man who didn't show up. Now down on my hours, so staying late, then home to a cold empty flat. Fuck this


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No chance of leaving early today. Waited in til 12.30pm for boiler man who didn't show up. Now down on my hours, so staying late, then home to a cold empty flat. Fuck this





no other source of heating at all Bee?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

The radiators work, the boiler just makes a scary noise... so I don't want it on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> The radiators work, the boiler just makes a scary noise... so I don't want it on.



Is it a horrible high pitched squealing noise???


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it a horrible high pitched squealing noise???


No. And it's not gas... can't smell anything. The boy says it's fine, but he's not in the flat is he!?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, that's a 'shame'. I could have amazed and astonished you with my halps if it was high pitched squealing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

I hate taking time out of work for tradespeople who do not show


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No. And it's not gas... can't smell anything. The boy says it's fine, but he's not in the flat is he!?



Actually, maybe I'll still try. Worth a shot eh? 

Mine started squealing and terrifying me in the early hours. Had to turn it off in terror. Turns out the pressure had gone. 

See the dial on the front? If the needle is below 1 bar when it's all turned on then you need to get to the  tap thing, open it, watch dial until it gets to 1 then close the tap again. That might work.

Also - I think it was Titansound (his dad is plumber)  told me that this means it DOES need professinal attention but can be fixed in short term by opening and closing tap.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No. And it's not gas... can't smell anything. The boy says it's fine, but he's not in the flat is he!?



If you can't smell gas, it's fine chuck.  I'd rather put up with the noise than be without heating in this weather.  Meant to be the coldest night so far tonight!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

I would be shit scared of doing this ^ ^


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

Cheers stells.... pressure is ok on the dial. 

I have blankets and slippers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I would be shit scared of doing this ^ ^



I've been doing it for a year or more  It's not scary but it does need fixing. My landlord is nice but CRAP. He's broke a vase (didn't mention it to me) then turned up to fix boiler and rang me because he didn't have his tools  I directed him to the ONE screwdriver I owned and he left with it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Any of the dragging winners off to the U75 curry tonight?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

No tengo dinero.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No tengo dinero.



Yo tampoco... 


The department is going out to comedy and dinner tonight.


When they asked me a month ago I said I couldn't afford it...nearly 30 a head..the person concerned looked at me funny and has hardly spoken to me since.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

not heading sarf tonight, oh no


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm OUTSIDE! Fuck it's brass monkeys. How do you lot do this every day?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm OUTSIDE! Fuck it's brass monkeys. How do you lot do this every day?



thermal long johns and thermal top, fleeced lined hoodie, and fleece lined jacket


simples


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> thermal long johns and thermal top, fleeced lined hoodie, and fleece lined jacket
> 
> 
> simples



Yes

Do not underestimate the power of thermals


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yes
> 
> Do not underestimate the power of thermals



sojourner knows


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

It's not cold enough for thermals yet


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's not cold enough for thermals yet



it was this morning - and i'd rather be a little too warm, than freezing my knackers off


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

I may be an icicle by the time I get home then


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

Outta here!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

5 mins, it's been a bit of a busy day, cream crackered


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's not cold enough for thermals yet



I've been wearing mine for the last 6 weeks - it's fucking FREEZING on this front desk


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Halfway home now and tis chilly


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I may be an icicle by the time I get home then



Beecicle....a frozen you.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

Right, I'm fucking off

There's a handful of doritos and a wee Drambuie with my name on them


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

Beecicle on her bicycle


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2009)

Nearly home and signing off from dragtopia for another day (probably) so catch you winners later


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waiting for the bus


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

Should have walked


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

Still at the bus stop?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

It will come if I start walking


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

It's here!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2009)

Wahey! Did you spark up a fag?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2009)

Two arrived at the same time, laters


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

05:30 wtf?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Lazy draggers 

Right, time to wake up wifey with tea and dressing gown. Make some lunches, iron shirts and get humpday started.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 16, 2009)

Grrrrg! 

I only had a glass and a half of wine last night but feel like shit 

Oh well, its christmas dinner with the kids at work today. 
You never know, I might actually get some food and time for a fag this year.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Giving up waiting for the draggers to rise, logging off and heading to w*rk again.... 

Suited and booted which feels wrong at just gone 7am but second to last time this year


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Morning Kitty and Badgers! 


Are you sure you only had one glass Kitty? 

*raises eyebrows*

No work-drag here in Hackney, hence the late start....one application form to complete and then off to the library for SERIOUS study-drag later!

First coffee and a bowl of porridge....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2009)

woke up at 7.30, should have got up at 7, bah!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> woke up at 7.30, should have got up at 7, bah!


haha


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



morning pickers


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

BAH! and MEH!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Was freezed up by the time I got to the office!! 
Coffee and fan heater are helping but the scarf and hat are gonna have to come out now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Almost finished the application and it isn't even 9am.... 

*pats self on back


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

Good skillz Ruti 

I baked biscuits last night and they are shit  They are good shapes (stars and Xmas trees) and full of chocolate chips but they are quite hard and not terribly tasty. I shall bring them to drinks tomorrow for you all


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Hoping that humpday brings more cheer to the draggers today  

Perhaps if we all followed Rutita1's lead things might change?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> BAH! and MEH!



Hem and hab!!!


Morning Stella.....Let's job hunt!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

I do have an interview today. I didn't like to mention as I am, frankly, getting bored of the whole thing. It's at the civil service place I was just temping at and is an acceptably interesting role but I doubt I'll get it so I can't be fucking arsed with it at all


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Almost finished the application and it isn't even 9am....
> 
> *pats self on back


Job app? Nice one 



5t3IIa said:


> I do have an interview today. I didn't like to mention as I am, frankly, getting bored of the whole thing. It's at the civil service place I was just temping at and is an acceptably interesting role but I doubt I'll get it so I can't be fucking arsed with it at all


Gwan... tis moeny to tide you over int it?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I do have an interview today. I didn't like to mention as I am, frankly, getting bored of the whole thing. It's at the civil service place I was just temping at and is an acceptably interesting role but I doubt I'll get it so I can't be fucking arsed with it at all



Pull yourself together sister


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I do have an interview today.







> I didn't like to mention as I am, frankly, getting bored of the whole thing. It's at the civil service place I was just temping at and is an acceptably interesting role but I doubt I'll get it so I can't be fucking arsed with it at all



Oh. 


Can you do the job?


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Good luck 5t3IIa

I'm awake, just


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Job app? Nice one



yes Bee. It's a similar post at a rival university... 

Same drag...different location.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

I was actually quite industrious last night for a Loseday evening. 
After the plod of the drag I must have had some pent up energy and was faffing the flat like crazy  

This energy is now gone!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

Uhm - just looked at job description - it's a perm role! Good money too! 



> The successful candidate will be self-motivated and able to demonstrate a planned, considered, proactive and thorough approach to all work; an eye for detail and quality outputs, in both written and visual media; the ability to engage and interact with stakeholders at all levels; and a desire to be part of and support a close and small team.



I can do that. I like projects 



> 4.3.3	Responsible for day-to-day supervision of temporary staff to ensure work is completed to deadlines and to an agreed standard.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Uhm - just looked at job description - it's a perm role! Good money too!
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that. I like projects








>


 You'll have minians to boss around!!! Revenge time Stella! Mwhahahahahah...

oh wait.....be nice to me/them/us


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

I am a benevolent dictator. I will show this thread as evidence.


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

COFFEE

Bleurgh


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> yes Bee. It's a similar post at a rival university...
> 
> Same drag...different location.


lol... aren't all jobs pretty much the same drag  I need to pull my finger out and apply for a few, after a fem sums.

Sounds like you can do all that stells... DO NOT take this thread to the interview


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Lazy Boss Man is getting taxi to the meeting today, that is warmer


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm going shopping with my mum today


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> I'm going shopping with my mum today



What for?


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What for?



Not sure. She's going to be shopping, I'm going to be watching.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> lol... aren't all jobs pretty much the same drag  I need to pull my finger out and apply for a few, after a fem sums.
> 
> Sounds like you can do all that stells... DO NOT take this thread to the interview



Just Print Previewed it - 2,780 pages of evidence


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> Not sure. She's going to be shopping, I'm going to be watching.



Sounds like my idea of hell but you knock yourself out


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 16, 2009)

coffee (black), croissant (raisin), one and half days to go....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just Print Previewed it - 2,780 pages of evidence


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> coffee (black), croissant (raisin), one and half days to go....



4 days to go for me....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Could this be a 23k day for me or shall I do something useful instead?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

6 days here... I can do it dammit... I can do it.


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like my idea of hell but you knock yourself out



She's buying me lunch


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 6 days here... I can do it dammit... I can do it.



Today, tomorrow, Friday, Monday, Tuesday Wednesday? 

Today can't really be counted as it is as good as finished already


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 6 days here... I can do it dammit... I can do it.



You coming out tomorrow?

Edit: I have SHIT BISUCITS for you all


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Stella...some jobs on redundancy thread.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

In other news:

Application has been sent...just waiting for confirmation email as the closing date is today...

Gonna get dressed and head out into the COLD....off to the library to study. Don't trust myself to stay home.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Task for the day is to choose a new company logo from about 20 designs. 

Do people not realise that I am not creative in any way?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Task for the day is to choose a new company logo from about 20 designs.
> 
> Do people not realise that I am not creative in any way?



Oh let US help you buggers....we can help!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh let US help you buggers....we can help!!!



This could possibly work but could not post them in a public arena....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This could possibly work but could not post them in a public arena....



By email innit.... number them and then we can feedback to ya here with just the numbers...


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> By email innit.... number them and then we can feedback to ya here with just the numbers...



That's a good idea. I quite fancy looking at some logos.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Task for the day is to choose a new company logo from about 20 designs.
> 
> Do people not realise that I am not creative in any way?


i think that you should pick number 13.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Can be done......


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm good at logos.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> That's a good idea. I quite fancy looking at some logos.



It's a great idea that would mean I could put off studying for an hour or so because it is my duty to help baggers through his logo-drag.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

*kicks stella up the arse*

Get your fucking head into gear sistah!  Perm job, sounds great - get going and get the fucker, ROIGHT?!


morning the rest of you

5 days of work left and counting...

I have tunes on, am toasty warm thanks to thermals, multiple layers of clothing, and my fan heater, have a cracking lunch to look forward to, and am plodding through my work dreaming of holidays and other nice stuff


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> *kicks stella up the arse*
> 
> Get your fucking head into gear sistah!  Perm job, sounds great - get going and get the fucker, ROIGHT?!
> 
> ...



You sound in a great mood soj...I'm happy for you...


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm good at logos.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Today, tomorrow, Friday, Monday, Tuesday Wednesday?
> 
> Today can't really be counted as it is as good as finished already


over 7 hours to go... it counts 



5t3IIa said:


> You coming out tomorrow?


Probably not.



Rutita1 said:


> By email innit.... number them and then we can feedback to ya here with just the numbers...


yes... send us logos


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2009)

I got G a christmas present cesare, I'll pm it to you for the lols


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I got G a christmas present cesare, I'll pm it to you for the lols



Yeah, go on, I want to see it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Badji! I've pm'ed ya my email addy...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Probably not.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Oi!!! What time is your interview?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

1130


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 1130



Time to get dressed then ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am a benevolent dictator. I will show this thread as evidence.


i thought you wanted to get the job


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Time to get dressed then ?









LET ME SEE YOUR WAR (interview) FACE SOLDIER!!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> LET ME SEE YOUR WAR (interview) FACE SOLDIER!!!!!



 Calm down...I was just offering some support. It's hard to get dressed and leave the house on days like this....I know because I'm struggling with this myself today!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Calm down...I was just offering some support. It's hard to get dressed and leave the house on days like this....I know because I'm struggling with this myself today!


Are you still at home?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Are you still at home?



Yeah! Study-drag day today. I have finished and sent an application form though...

Am now thinking about what to wear...I am THINKING about it at least


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Am now thinking about what to wear...I am THINKING about it at least



A warm, short skirt


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> A warm, short skirt





Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


No way.


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Apparently it's freezing out so wrap up warm


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> You sound in a great mood soj...I'm happy for you...



Ta babe

Have had to work at it, and give myself a good talking to, do a few extra miles on the exercise bike to rid myself of those stress chemicals, and focus on the good stuff

Works 

Best o luck with that application love


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> No way.


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

I might wear a short skirt with woolly tights now I think on it


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I do have an interview today. I didn't like to mention as I am, frankly, getting bored of the whole thing. It's at the civil service place I was just temping at and is an acceptably interesting role but I doubt I'll get it so I can't be fucking arsed with it at all



Man up !


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> short skirt



Correct



cesare said:


> woolly tights



Incorrect


----------



## Yetman (Dec 16, 2009)

Morning all, bloody freezininit 

Need to get the gloves out of my other car, the one thats been there for about 6 months and is probably full of mould and the body of a dead hobo who didnt know the trick to open the only door that works 

Coffee and toast are calling, back in 10.


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Incorrect



I refuse to wear 10 denier hold ups with lace tops on cold days 

Or socks


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

To be fair I could have happily worn woolly tights under suit trousers today


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Need to get the gloves out of my other car, the one thats been there for about 6 months and is probably full of mould and the body of a dead hobo who didnt know the trick to open the only door that works



I thought prunus had been about less of late


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> To be fair I could have happily worn woolly tights under suit trousers today



You need to ask Santa for wooly stockings in your stocking


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Shit?!?

That puts the morning moaning in perspective  

How fucking scary would that have been???


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Bloody hell


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Shit?!?
> 
> That puts the morning moaning in perspective
> 
> How fucking scary would that have been???



The driver could have been distracted ......by a lady in short skirt. 


Short skirts Baggers, not today, it's dangerous, possibly.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah yeah yeah



Go for it...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

*good luck stella!*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Badji....looking at logos now...feedback soon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks people!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

*Feedback!!!!*

Page 3, 2nd one with grey background.

Page 5, either one.

Page 8,  I like 1st one with black background more.

Page 9, 2nd one.

Note: all of the logos that use a £ instead of an 'e' look a bit like they read 'homeburger'


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Badji....looking at logos now...feedback soon.



Cheers Rittu  

In other news it is snowing in SW18. 
Only very light snow but has been coming down for 20mins or so now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh fuck! It's snowing in E1!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh fuck! It's snowing in E1!



It's a sign from the angels....they are weeping frozen tears for you and you WILL get this job! 

* looks out of the window.

It's snowing in E8 too.... it's a sign that my work at the library will be great!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Page 3, 2nd one with grey background.
> 
> Page 5, either one.
> 
> ...



Excellent



Rutita1 said:


> Note: all of the logos that use a £ instead of an 'e' look a bit like they read 'homeburger'



Ha ha ha... 

I was not really taken with these either


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2009)

Bloody train was late, then the bus was slow - and cold - and Tesco's hardly had any sandwiches.

It has not been a good morning so far  Plus I'm cold!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> It's a sign from the angels....they are weeping frozen tears for you and you WILL get this job!
> 
> * looks out of the window.
> 
> It's snowing in E8 too.... it's a sign that my work at the library will be great!



fROZEN TEARS! :d


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Note: all of the logos that use a £ instead of an 'e' look a bit like they read 'homeburger'


That's what I thought too  it might be a sneaky plot by our mate Badgers, but don't like the typeface personally.

Reflections stands out best in the 1st one on page 1, out of those designs.

Other than that, the 1st one on page 8 is ok, but not sure about weird shading and the lines iykwim.


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

No logos yet for cesare to nebby at


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's what I thought too  it might be a sneaky plot by our mate Badgers, but don't like the typeface personally.
> 
> Reflections stands out best in the 1st one on page 1, out of those designs.
> 
> Other than that, the 1st one on page 8 is ok, but not sure about weird shading and the lines iykwim.



Excellent stuff you two.. 

I keep looking and apart from ruling out a few am really struggling to see which look better.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> No logos yet for cesare to nebby at



Should be with ya?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Other than that, the 1st one on page 8 is ok, but not sure about weird shading and the lines iykwim.



WIN!!! We agreed on that one.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Have you gone yet 5t3IIa?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

I also think that the pound sign, however relevant is kinda rubbing the fact in that they are gonna need to spend mucho money...


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Should be with ya?



Noes 

T'ain't in the junk mail folder neither


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have you gone yet 5t3IIa?



Yes...she is currently being blessed by the frozen tears of 1000000000000000000000 angelitos.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bloody train was late, then the bus was slow - and cold - and Tesco's hardly had any sandwiches.
> 
> It has not been a good morning so far  Plus I'm cold!



Hey Q!


We are helping badji with logo choices....join in..it will help the drag.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 16, 2009)

How the hell does a bus just fall over? Unless the driver is doing 60 round corners or something? 

My toes are actually frozen now. I should put some socks on or something but I'm too lazy. This is how old people get hypothermia isnt it. End up sockless and blue, freezing to death in a pool of their own frozen piss. Not me though! I'm off to put some socks on!

In a minute.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> How the hell does a bus just fall over? Unless the driver is doing 60 round corners or something?




Bus and lorry involved...20 people hurt.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> My toes are actually frozen now. I should put some socks on or something but I'm too lazy. This is how old people get hypothermia isnt it. End up sockless and blue, freezing to death in a pool of their own frozen piss. Not me though! I'm off to put some socks on!



Here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Right draggers...this rutter has to scutter.

Off to library... I shall of course check in later to find out how Stella's interview went and what logo Badji is loving.....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheers Rutty, I may be off from 12 till tomorrow but that is another story


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Got em 

Don't go for a 'cold' colour ... homes are warm innit.

The reflections don't work on any with a white background.

Not too keen on the £ sign

Probably agree that the top one on page 8 is the best.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Hey Q!
> 
> 
> We are helping badji with logo choices....join in..it will help the drag.



Oooh, oooh what do we have to do!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh, oooh what do we have to do!!!!



PM me email addy babes x


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Right, leaving the office drag in 10 minutes and might not return. 

Snow is really coming down here but only a teeny bit settling


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> PM me email addy babes x



Sent!!


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Just done a letter


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Posting under risk of exposure from the library


No news from Stella?

Badgers has cocked off for a boozy lunch?


In other news:  I am writing a bibliography.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Here





Socks are now on 

In other news, I went to see why the mrs was still in bed at 11am....

"HEY WOMAN, WHAT THE HELL YOU DOIN SLEEPIN HERE WHEN YOU AINT IN THE KITCHEN A COOKIN UP A MAH GRITS??"

"I couldnt sleep, I've been up all night thinking about this coat, and when I did fall asleep I just dreamed about it, in my last dream I stole it from a shop"

She was totally serious as well. Up all night thinking about coats. Fucking women man, mental as the day is green.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2009)

Mr. QofG's and I are off to The Hinds Head, Bray, (http://www.thehindsheadhotel.com/#welcome,introduction) on Friday for a Christmas Meal. We have to choose in advance  so here are the choices help me choose 

Christmas Choice Menu 2009

Starters


Chestnut Soup with powdered Goose
Pheasant Terrine with Pear and Cranberry Chutney
Hinds Head Tea Smoked Salmon with Soda Bread
Salad of Goats Cheese with Mulled Fig, Hazelnut, Green Bean and Shallots

Main Courses


Traditional Roast Norfolk Turkey with Chestnut Stuffing
Oak Smoked Pollack with Mussel and Peas
Blade of Highland Beef with Savoy Cabbage, Smoked Bacon and Parsnip
Spinach and Mushroom Pie with Jerusalem Artichoke Sauce

Desserts


British Cheese with Oat Cakes
Christmas Pudding Tart with Brandy Ice Cream
Steamed Treacle Sponge with Toffee Sauce and Cream
Sherry Trifle


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd go for... 





QueenOfGoths said:


> Christmas Choice Menu 2009
> 
> Starters
> 
> ...


Although I'm not sure what a blade of beef is


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'd go for...
> Although I'm not sure what a blade of beef is



No I am not sure either - and I am not sure I want to google image "blade of beef" at work just in case


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Gwan... dare ya


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

fuck

ing

hell



just eaten a mahoosive bowl of pasta/chorizo/bean stew...


look like a snake that's just eaten a cow


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's and I are off to The Hinds Head, Bray, (http://www.thehindsheadhotel.com/#welcome,introduction) on Friday for a Christmas Meal. We have to choose in advance  so here are the choices help me choose
> 
> Christmas Choice Menu 2009
> 
> ...



These are what I would have


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's and I are off to The Hinds Head, Bray, (http://www.thehindsheadhotel.com/#welcome,introduction) on Friday for a Christmas Meal. We have to choose in advance  so here are the choices help me choose
> 
> Christmas Choice Menu 2009
> 
> ...




my choices


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2009)

good luck stells


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol @ some of these logo crits, I dread to think what they look like!

I been bank and doctors, it fucking well snowed on me and I gashed my feet open cus I couldn't be arsed to look for any socks, been awake all night and trying to stay more awake to sort my sleeping pattern out


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> Lol @ some of these logo crits, I dread to think what they look like!
> 
> I been bank and doctors, it fucking well snowed on me and I gashed my feet open cus I couldn't be arsed to look for any socks, been awake all night and trying to stay more awake to sort my sleeping pattern out




Ouch!


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2009)

Must. Not. Sleep...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No I am not sure either - and I am not sure I want to google image "blade of beef" at work just in case



It's like a spam javelin


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> must. Not. Sleep...



*wake up ffs !!!*


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2009)

I am now, I've been angered by someone telling me I need to get a swine flu jab whist at the same time has so much disregard for their own health they have fucked themselves up by not seeing a doctor. Cunt off and concentrate on your own life I don't need shit!!!!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anybody get this 'joke' btw... 

I sais I'm not having swine flu jab cus it's the next thalidomide

so they sais 'flidomite more like lololol' 

Am I missing something because to me that smacks of retardedness.

I am under the impression that it's supposed to be a joke from the lollol but it must be a pretty shit one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> Does anybody get this 'joke' btw...
> 
> I sais I'm not having swine flu jab cus it's the next thalidomide
> 
> ...



This joker seems to have missed the bit where flid as a perjorative actually stems from the word thalidomide. I suggest a sarcastic response.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> This joker seems to have missed the bit where flid as a perjorative actually stems from the word thalidomide. I suggest a sarcastic response.




I really don't know if I can be bothered to reply to such ignorance tbh


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> Does anybody get this 'joke' btw...
> 
> I sais I'm not having swine flu jab cus it's the next thalidomide
> 
> ...



I don't get either ... calling people that were born deformed cos of thalidomide "flids" was a playground insult in the 70s weren't it?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> I don't get either ... calling people that were born deformed cos of thalidomide "flids" was a playground insult in the 70s weren't it?



aye, flids, spastics, joeys, 70s playground language


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> I don't get either ... calling people that were born deformed cos of thalidomide "flids" was a playground insult in the 70s weren't it?



Yeah and it would have probably got a laugh if it wasn't so 'WTF are you going on about'

my capacity to deal with the dense is waning fast...


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2009)

'flidomite don't even make any sense ffs!!!!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2009)

It could sort of work as a portmantaue word for a sodomite who fucks thalidomide victims. But I sense that level of subtlety isn't really operating in the mind of the lololol joker.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> 'flidomite don't even make any sense ffs!!!!!!



aye, unfunny fucker is unfunny


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> Yeah and it would have probably got a laugh if it wasn't so 'WTF are you going on about'
> 
> my capacity to deal with the dense is waning fast...



Calls for a couple of these eh --->>>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Meal at the Hinds Head I have gone for

Chestnut  Soup (with powdered goose)

 Roast  Norfolk Turkey (with chestnut  stuffing)

 Steamed  Treacle Sponge (with sauce!)

 
Mr. QofG's has gone for similar apart from Pheasant Terrine for his starter


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Where is stells...  interview should be done now, hope she didn't free


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

Freeze? Nah. Got snowed on lots though 

Went alright. How the fuck should I know?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Freeze? Nah. Got snowed on lots though
> 
> Went alright. How the fuck should I know?



When do you find out chuck?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Went alright. How the fuck should I know?


 I don't like this miley from you... need more


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

Find out tomorrow prob. This is all getting me down a bit, you know?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Find out tomorrow prob. This is all getting me down a bit, you know?



Yeh, I know chick

Well, if you've nowt planned, why don't you buy some cheap cider and get lashed?  Take your mind off it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Find out tomorrow prob. This is all getting me down a bit, you know?



(((Stella))) 



sojourner said:


> Yeh, I know chick
> 
> Well, if you've nowt planned, why don't you buy some cheap cider and get lashed?  Take your mind off it.



^^^ This! With added cigarettes!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Was only trying to cheer ya up with a cheeky mad face. I know it's not easy mate.

Soj has a grand idea there... and you've got tomorrow to look forward to... meeting up with a few reprobates


----------



## prunus (Dec 16, 2009)

WTF is powdered goose?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Went alright. (


 



prunus said:


> WTF is powdered goose?



This.....powdered? Are we at war again?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> WTF is powdered goose?



Seems pretty bloody self-explanatory to me you thick cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2009)

prunus said:


> WTF is powdered goose?



Don't know - like snuff and thus has to be inhaled is my hope!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't know - like snuff and thus has to be inhaled is my hope!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Seems pretty bloody self-explanatory to me you thick cunt



Erm no Soj....you must have skills...I haven't the foggiest either.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2009)

Powdered goose is this, apparently (I still want to snort it!)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/dec/14/heston-blumenthal-christmas-recipes


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Just back from a nice lunch paid for by someone else. Went for the onion soup starter and steak for main (rather than turkey) and give the food 6/10 but the décor a solid 9/10. Could easily have ditched the day when we left at 15:15 but now have to pop to Clapham straight from work so easier from here than from home. 

How has the drag been, any job news?


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

Keeping everything crossed for you 5t3IIa x


I had some good news earlier - it was definitely worth postponing my trip with my mum cos I finished some work and did an invoice - and they've already posted a cheque and emailed me a photocopy of it. It's a big relief cos I can be a bit less useless re xmas now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

Am watching Columbo and having a sulk. Will have to go out in blizzard for cider


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> I had some good news earlier - it was definitely worth postponing my trip with my mum cos I finished some work and did an invoice - and they've already posted a cheque and emailed me a photocopy of it. It's a big relief cos I can be a bit less useless re xmas now.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am watching Columbo and having a sulk. Will have to go out in blizzard for cider



Sulking's never a waste of time 

Yes, but think of how happy it will make you!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> I had some good news earlier - it was definitely worth postponing my trip with my mum cos I finished some work and did an invoice - and they've already posted a cheque and emailed me a photocopy of it. It's a big relief cos I can be a bit less useless re xmas now.







5t3IIa said:


> Am watching Columbo and having a sulk. Will have to go out in blizzard for cider







prunus said:


> WTF is powdered goose?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Inside I feel like this but am keeping it together


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Oi....!!! 

Where are you all, I have been away for a few hours and need the drag....?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Inside I feel like this but am keeping it together



heh

how come you're back?  thought you were gone for the affy?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Powdered goose is this, apparently (I still want to snort it!)
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/dec/14/heston-blumenthal-christmas-recipes



What???  You mean we are not at war?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> heh
> 
> how come you're back?  thought you were gone for the affy?



Meh, I should be at home NOW but had to get back to check a contract. Plus have to pop to Clapham straight from work which is easier from SW18 than SW9 sadly. Think if I had gone home that would have been me for the night to be honest. Now I can slip away in twenty mins to Clapham and into the pub before a round of shopping. 

All good...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Oi....!!!
> 
> Where are you all, I have been away for a few hours and need the drag....?



Re: Logos

The second one on Page 12
The second one on Page 9
and either on Page 5

are my favourites


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Inside I feel like this but am keeping it together



Very brave our buggers, VERY brave!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Re: Logos
> 
> 
> The second one on Page 9
> ...



I picked those too Mrs Q.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Think if I had gone home that would have been me for the night to be honest. Now I can slip away in twenty mins to Clapham and into the pub before a round of shopping.
> 
> All good...



sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

40 more minutes! I want to go home now and try not to electrocute myself!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 40 more minutes! I want to go home now and try not to electrocute myself!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll be playing with light switches tonight  (changing a bathroom cord  pull thing)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll be playing with light switches tonight  (changing a bathroom cord  pull thing)



Skills! 

You can do it beecicle...us girls can do electrics too FACT!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the wise opinions on the logo situation. 
The fact that there is a bit of mutual conscious is really helpful. 
I get all panicky with this stuff.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Skills!
> 
> You can do it beecicle...us girls can do electrics too FACT!


I will try... but may have to have shower by candle light if it doesn't work 

I have a feeling one of the screws is missing already


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Thanks for the wise opinions on the logo situation.
> The fact that there is a bit of mutual conscious is really helpful.
> I get all panicky with this stuff.



Here to help Baggers....you know...if it goes tits-up you can blame the decision to some randoms on the internet.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

35 minutes to go...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I will try... but may have to have shower by candle light if it doesn't work


 

To be honest though Bee...I would do this kind of thing in the daylight myself... less variables like torches/candles and time to look at it etc...



> I have a feeling one of the screws is missing already



Sabotage!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> 35 minutes to go...



4 mins and I need to leave the house again...dinner with friends at their place...They are not stupid!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> To be honest though Bee...I would do this kind of thing in the daylight myself... less variables like torches/candles and time to look at it etc...


I don't have much daylight time at home though Rutituti, and it keeps me occupied at night, and stops me watching crap telly


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> 35 minutes to go...


I can't do it


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> 4 mins and I need to leave the house again...dinner with friends at their place...They are not stupid!



dollar minutes?

huh? aha - fast edit 

yeh but still, you don't have to cook!  

gagging for a spliff right now


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I can't do it



do what?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

the last half an hour! I want to go NOW!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't have much daylight time at home though Rutituti, and it keeps me occupied at night, and stops me watching crap telly



Saturday morning Bee...I would if I were you!

BUT....I know you can do it. 

Actually this reminds me of an episode of the dukes of hazard...the evil sheriff rosco turned off the lights in Daisy Duke's cubicle whilst she was trying to win the best female mechanics award. 

Anyway, regardless Daisy won... You know why?...Her brothers had taught her to rebuild a car engine blindfolded....it was a win for feminism...nearly. 


Exciting huh?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> the last half an hour! I want to go NOW!



Ohhhhhh

I'm distracting myself by going through a phone bill and highlighting the different types of calls in different colours, as I have a nasty feeling that our comms provider has taken full advantage of new mobile tariffs to rip us the fuck off 

giving me a fucking headache though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2009)

Just had a really infuriating conversation with a customer 

So now I am going shopping! Laters


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 40 more minutes! I want to go home now and try not to electrocute myself!



You will do okay babe, the advice in the thread is good.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Saturday morning Bee...I would if I were you!
> 
> BUT....I know you can do it.
> 
> ...


I might wear my wonderwoman tshirt


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Outlook out of office turned on: 



> I am out of the office the morning of Thursday the 17th of December, and from Friday the 18th of December 2009 returning on Monday the 04th of January 2010.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't do that on Outlook Express

have tried

think it only works on Outlook


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I might wear my wonderwoman tshirt





Do it!


Anyway...rutter is gone again. Good dragging all...been a relatively happy one.

Walk

Train

Friends


Dinner


Drink

Digest


Train

Walk


Home


Bed


Sleep


...in that order and then it will be tomorrow...


Laters.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

I am as good as gone people. 
All other applications and stuff are closed down. 
Mug is washed up, bag is packed, office is locked and mentally in the commute.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

Tara Ru, have a lovely evening, see ya tomoz


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 16, 2009)

see y'all tomorrow, 1/2 day to go....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2009)

sod it, off to get changed, then home in the rain.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2009)

Busy afternoon and suddenly we are 15 mins from leaving


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2009)

Right, I am logging off and shipping out for another day...


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2009)

3 invoices, 2 proposals and a letter of advice ... busy day and didn't drag


----------



## rennie (Dec 16, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Skills!
> 
> You can do it beecicle...us girls can do electrics too FACT!



Or alternatively get the bloke to take care of it.


----------



## prunus (Dec 16, 2009)

Where is everybody...? 

Hello...?

<cries>


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2009)

they've all gawn!


----------



## prunus (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuckers!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

Poor prunus, all hungover and working. LUCKY BASTARD


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor prunus, all hungover and working. LUCKY BASTARD


bad day at the interview?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> bad day at the interview?



Who can tell?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Morning winners (or is it a draw?) and welcome to Friday Eve once more. 

One more sleep for me until the Yuletide break and I am pleased at this situation. Today have a 10:30 meeting in Finchley (North, brrrr) so a late start for this Badger. Then off to the office for the afternoon before the best organised bard meet in history  

How are you doing?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How are you doing?



Sleeping then?


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

Morning!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Well hello


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello 

Tis brrr again.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Annoyingly I would normally want the snow to kill the trains so w*rk was cancelled but actually want the last couple of days festivities. Not that this forecast snow _should_ stop the trains but you never know in the UK. Have got two pairs of socks on. two pairs of PJ bottoms, two t-shirts and a dressing gown. Now some toast to warm the insides


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

I have coffee. Put a quilt on top of my duvet last night.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Where is 5t3IIa, our little miss sunshine this morning?


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

It's only 7.30 ... she's probably still asleep


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 17, 2009)

Morning....hungover.....want to sleep more.


First coffee...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Morning Rootitty  

Third coffee here with first slice of raspberry jam toast


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 17, 2009)

2nd coffee....bath soon.....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> bath soon.....



Bubbles?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bubbles?



yes....hungover...i'll try anything....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

intended getting the 8.10 train, I can hear it leaving now from my sofa


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sleeping then?


I was up at 5! But I don't log on as soon as I get up


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I was up at 5! But I don't log on as soon as I get up



Heh heh 

I don't log in until I have coffee


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

huge sleep under  the togtastic winter duvet though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

I should like these late starts (leaving at 09:30 this morning rather than 07:00-07:30 but the sloth of sofa is like a tractor bean slowing me down.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

i'm hoping that there are more and more people not going in now we are  drawing close to chrimbo, meaning less hassle on the commute


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


>



Wassup?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm STILL FUCKING AWAKE 

I fell asleep yesterday from 2pm til half 7pm so I completely fucked myself yesterday.

I'm on the coffee.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm hoping that there are more and more people not going in now we are  drawing close to chrimbo, meaning less hassle on the commute



The last two weeks have been so much quieter on the buses and trains for my commute. Have managed a seat every morning and almost every evening. Shame the pubs are busy but there you go...


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I'm STILL FUCKING AWAKE
> 
> I fell asleep yesterday from 2pm til half 7pm so I completely fucked myself yesterday.
> 
> I'm on the coffee.



It's really hard to get sleeps sorted if they get fucked up innit.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

cesare said:


> It's really hard to get sleeps sorted if they get fucked up innit.



Without 'assistance' it is


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

cesare said:


> It's really hard to get sleeps sorted if they get fucked up innit.



yes 



I want a spliff, hopefully my mam will give me some money today...


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Without 'assistance' it is



Cocoa


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

For those that can tolerate Wetherspoons their Janurary sale starts on the 04th



> Ruddles Best Bitter 99p a Pint
> Single Gordons and Tonic 99p (other mixers available)
> 125ml Glass of White, Rose, Red 99p a glass
> Guiness £1.99 a Pint
> ...


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> I want a spliff, hopefully my mam will give me some money today...



Money 

Every time I think of Christmas I feel sick.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

fucking tell me about it.... jesus fucking wept, it's only my birthday money which is supposed to be going into my laptop fund, but I'm gonna rinse it on drugs instead, thanks mam, merry fuckin christmas.







clearly I aint impressed.


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooo, you've had your blondes done, looks good


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

yeh, what a waste of fucking dollar lol


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> yeh, what a waste of fucking dollar lol



Gotta be a way of making cash out of this hairdressing lark.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Cheery draggers setting the mood  

Great pic TP, you look over the moon about this morning


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Heh heh
> 
> I don't log in until I have coffee


I can't drink coffee 



tribal_princess said:


> I'm STILL FUCKING AWAKE
> 
> I fell asleep yesterday from 2pm til half 7pm so I completely fucked myself yesterday.
> 
> I'm on the coffee.


Would going out somewhere help... to keep you awake like until it's night?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Is NVP still alive by the way?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

I think he might be in quiz heaven


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I can't drink coffee
> 
> Would going out somewhere help... to keep you awake like until it's night?



I tried that yesterday, went to bank and to the doctors because I've lost my medication somewhere.... 

I'm gonna go look for a christmas ham today I think...

I cant really drink coffee either... I'll go out after I get the shits lol


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

lol.. hope it works and you find your ham.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The last two weeks have been so much quieter on the buses and trains for my commute. Have managed a seat every morning and almost every evening. Shame the pubs are busy but there you go...



Seems quicker on the 253 this morning


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Just done the AutismTest application on the phone and sadly I am not autistic.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

me neither, although my mate seems to think I am, he's a prick lol


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> me neither, although my mate seems to think I am, he's a prick lol



Does he like ham?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

I got no idea, probably, he likes eating, got diabetes cus of it


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

I has done scanning, that's one thing off my list. Got 3 letters and an invoice to do.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Last smoke here then. 
Am liking the lazy morning but the flat is cold and I should leave by 09:30 really


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

invoice first init


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

hour and a half down... 4 and a half to go. Got British Gas coming again this afternoon... so out of here at half one ish.


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> invoice first init



Tis papertrail only, already had money


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

bugger it


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> bugger it



Innit


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

The roads were very clear, no hold ups


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Catch you lot after lunch


----------



## prunus (Dec 17, 2009)

Morning all.  Everyone strapped in for another day of futilely howling at the void?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


>



 

I havent been to sleep yet either, last day of work though and theres loads of electricians in my house trying to sort out my heaters cos they're fucked. I've got absolutely no work to do so today my workload will consist of sorting out my out of office notice on outlook. Thats it. Had crumpets for breakfast. Apart from that though fuck alls going on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Where is 5t3IIa, our little miss sunshine this morning?



Took all your advice and got drunk last night (on two cans of driving lager  ) so slept sleep of the just 



tribal_princess said:


>



Excellent 



prunus said:


> Morning all.  Everyone strapped in for another day of futilely howling at the void?



Yes thank you v much.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

OK - I've just put The Canterbury Tales: A Retelling by Peter Ackroyd (Penguin Classics) and a Rod Steart album into my basket on Amazon and now it's suggesting I buy Frankie Boyle and....Susan Boyle


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

about to go out lol

look what the fuckin winters done to my skin


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeti hood


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

lol... you off to the arctic?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

it's my ghetto choat 

I gotta go out I'm overheating in this fuckin thing


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2009)

Morning all.  I have fuck all to do today so I'm trying my best to look busy, but I don't think it's working


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.  I have fuck all to do today so I'm trying my best to look busy, but I don't think it's working



Where've you been?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2009)

Some cunt gave me loads of work to do


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Some cunt gave me loads of work to do



Cunt


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> clearly I aint impressed.



You look really quite cute when you're snarling 

Morning all!

4 fucking days to go! 

Got my new phone yesterday - might have a play with it later


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2009)

My thoughts exactly! 

Although now I barely have enough to fill the rest of the day.  Normally it'd be ok, but annoying boss is sat watching me today


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Took all your advice and got drunk last night (on two cans of driving lager  ) so slept sleep of the just



Lightweight 

(what is driving lager? )


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

I've just had to come back and call the bank cus the cunt bank machine lies to me all the fucking time, I'm going back out again....

ffs!!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

Buying Xmas presents online! Don't has to leave house! Yet!

Mother - partly done!
Brother - done! 
Niece 1 - done!
Nephew 1 - ?
Niece 2 - done!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Lightweight
> 
> (what is driving lager? )



Really piss weak piss like Fosters or Carling. So weak that one might be able to drive on it..... Quip of a chum of mine years ago. Well, I thought it was funny


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Really piss weak piss like Fosters or Carling. So weak that one might be able to drive on it..... Quip of a chum of mine years ago. Well, I thought it was funny



Aha

Yes, I get it.  Have drank that crap myself after driving to gigs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Aha
> 
> Yes, I get it.  Have drank that crap myself after driving to gigs



I drink it as a _tool_. I get merry but not sloshed which means I can stay out later. If I drink 4/5 pints of Fosters I'm alright but 3 pints of Stella and I'm all "I wanna gooo hooome where is tube? Tube? Where is?"


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I drink it as a _tool_. I get merry but not sloshed which means I can stay out later. If I drink 4/5 pints of Fosters I'm alright but 3 pints of Stella and I'm all "I wanna gooo hooome where is tube? Tube? Where is?"



I'm fine on 3 pints of Stella

It's when it gets to 5 pints that things start getting a little out of hand.  And I never want to go home, but I do get the urge to show my arse.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't drink Stella - it sends me a bit mad and very 'honest' i.e. mildly abusive


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can't drink Stella - it sends me a bit mad and very 'honest' i.e. mildly abusive



It's very odd isn't it? It deserves it's reputation


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I might put some veggie burgers and chips on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

OM NOM NOM!

I was just thinking of having soup and toasted pitta bread for breakfast


----------



## Yetman (Dec 17, 2009)

I've asked my girlfriend for a human finger for christmas. I dont care who's it is, I just want one. I know it'll be a pain to get hold of but, well, it just feels wrong doing it with your own doesnt it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2009)

morning all, bit late this morning cos landlord of local's birthday last night, popped in for a quick pint, ended up dancing with the landlady at stupid'o'clock after mucho pints and shorts. 

now freshly shaved and freshly shirted ready for our chrimble festing today, 2 hours and that's me for this year


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

Oven's on 

Also, got a viewing tomorrow which is a bit unexpected so near to xmas.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2009)

viewing what?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

oooh, that's quite exciting cesare.

2 hours Paulie?! You lucky get!


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

13 fucking quid for a christmas ham 

and my mam wants me to go pick money up cus she's too lazy to go to the bank which is at THE END OF HER FUCKING ROAD!!!!


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> viewing what?



My flat, selling it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2009)

cesare said:


> My flat, selling it.


oh crikey, g'luck with that then. give a mince pie and a glass of sherry to butter them up maybe?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 17, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> 13 fucking quid for a christmas ham
> 
> and my mam wants me to go pick money up cus she's too lazy to go to the bank which is at THE END OF HER FUCKING ROAD!!!!



Get a load of wafer thin packs from aldi and stick them back together for her. Call it pre-sliced or something. Extra cash for you and saves wear and tear on the old ladys knives, win win.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Buying Xmas presents online! Don't has to leave house! Yet!
> 
> Mother - partly done!
> Brother - done!
> ...



Bugger, now I have to go outside to get more mum stuff


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm fine on 3 pints of Stella
> 
> It's when it gets to 5 pints that things start getting a little out of hand.  And I never want to go home, but I do get the urge to show my arse.



I try to avoid Stella tbf after too many regrettable incidents


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh crikey, g'luck with that then. give a mince pie and a glass of sherry to butter them up maybe?



Cheers! That's a good idea ...


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Get a load of wafer thin packs from aldi and stick them back together for her. Call it pre-sliced or something. Extra cash for you and saves wear and tear on the old ladys knives, win win.



well it's bought now, it's for my house not hers!

in other news my cats manky tooth looks like it's coming out... ffs does it never end??!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I try to avoid Stella tbf after too many regrettable incidents



I said we never had to speak of that again


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I said we never had to speak of that again



          plus others.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> morning all, bit late this morning cos landlord of local's birthday last night, popped in for a quick pint, ended up dancing with the landlady at stupid'o'clock after mucho pints and shorts.
> 
> now freshly shaved and freshly shirted ready for our chrimble festing today, 2 hours and that's me for this year





You lucky BASTARD paulie *green*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You lucky BASTARD paulie *green*


i've peaked, troughed and now ready for action. have a good time lovely, see you on the other side 

merry christmas draggers, and a super duper new year to boot, cheers all!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

Just got two Xmas cards through the door in two different names, neither of which is mine or the woman who lived here before me! Together we represent 4 years in this flat. Please please please I hope one has money in....

*rip**tear**fumble*

FUCK! One has a cheque for a tenner in it!?!?!?

And the other one has another card in


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2009)

Who gives a ten pound cheque? Only the elderly.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

*waves*

have a good christmas Paulie


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy Christmas Paulie!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Who gives a ten pound cheque? Only the elderly.



I've looked up the address of that branch of Lloyds and written a little note. Shame I'm not working so I can put it in work post 

Good deed *tick*


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've peaked, troughed and now ready for action. have a good time lovely, see you on the other side
> 
> merry christmas draggers, and a super duper new year to boot, cheers all!!!!



have a lovely holiday paulie


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

in other news, I've managed to order two fucking copies of Ren and Stimpy's 3rd season.  Must have ordered the extra one whilst a little tipsy over the weekend 

I can't return it, cos it's not faulty, and I don't know anyone else who likes it

anyone want it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

Have a wonderful time PT!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> in other news, I've managed to order two fucking copies of Ren and Stimpy's 3rd season.  Must have ordered the extra one whilst a little tipsy over the weekend
> 
> I can't return it, cos it's not faulty, and I don't know anyone else who likes it
> 
> anyone want it?



God yes! how much?!

Is it amazon? you could just send it back innit


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God yes! how much?!
> 
> Is it amazon? you could just send it back innit



nah, you can only send it back if it's damaged or fault - ordering whilst drunky isn't a return option


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

ooo

actually, I might be able to return it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> ooo
> 
> actually, I might be able to return it!



I bought my bro a game last year which the IDIOT had bought himself the day before and I just sent it back and got a refund


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I bought my bro a game last year which the IDIOT had bought himself the day before and I just sent it back and got a refund



Yeh - found my way through to a returns page with an 'accidental order' option

yippee!

erm, but sorry stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

what time are we meeting tonight?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Just got two Xmas cards through the door in two different names, neither of which is mine or the woman who lived here before me! Together we represent 4 years in this flat. Please please please I hope one has money in....
> 
> *rip**tear**fumble*
> 
> ...



we get a card every year for Michelle, she moved out of here in 1997 when we bought the place, it's from the same fellah, who clearly wasn't told she moved  one year he sent some chocolate, mrs21 had that we have no idea where she is now, we did forward stuff for a while, but in the end you can't be arsed, funny couple (if they are still together, card sender probably hopes not) they continued paying their buildings insurance on our place for  8 YEARS! until I opened a renewal letter (which I'd never seen before) and rang the insurance company - how can anyone (apart from Sting) not realise they are paying out £££100s for something they don't need


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what time are we meeting tonight?



What time can you get there? I'm at a loose end today obv, prunus says 7pm. Need to chivvy cesare and Badgers and I think that's it, innit?



Soj: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F9T700...iveASIN=B000F9T700&adid=1599F1Q548P24CBZ4QN3&


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What time can you get there? I'm at a loose end today obv, prunus says 7pm. Need to chivvy cesare and Badgers and I think that's it, innit?
> 
> 
> 
> Soj: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F9T700...iveASIN=B000F9T700&adid=1599F1Q548P24CBZ4QN3&



I can be there by about 6.19 i reckon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

I will try for 6.19 too then


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

laters potaters.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> laters potaters.



You off?1 But your hours?!!??!!?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2009)

My boiler. I've already worked stupid hours this week, and in before 8 tomorrow, so should be ok.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

OK cool. Good luck with boiler


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

used to have no end of probs with our boiler, I knew how to get it working, it involved a lot pressing and stuff , so gald when we bought a new boiler, even though it cost a pretty penny


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2009)

Works night out tonight.  Given that it's been snowing on and off all day I don't think I'll be living up to the Newcastle stereotype of going out in just jeans and a T-shirt


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Afternoon draggers and cod be with you all on this fine day. Meeting only just finished (3.5 hours) but was (financially) worth the hassle it seems. Am still up in the Northern badlands of Finchley nursing a Guinness but heading back to SW18 now so should be back in the drag about 3pm if all goes to plan. Fucking freezing here, even in the pub and gonna get colder I feel. 

In other news is snow day coming tomorrow?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2009)

Have a great Christmas and New Year Paulie, enjoy !

I was going to come out to play with other draggers tonight but my MS is playing up and it's touch and go whether I will join the work do (probably will for a little while as it is only downstairs in the show) 

I need to go home and sleep/stop my arms and legs jerking around basically.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Works night out tonight.  Given that it's been snowing on and off all day I don't think I'll be living up to the Newcastle stereotype of going out in just jeans and a T-shirt



You are letting down the geordie nation


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll make up for it by drinking excessively then having a fight in the Bigg Market


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have a great Christmas and New Year Paulie, enjoy !
> 
> I was going to come out to play with other draggers tonight but my MS is playing up and it's touch and go whether I will join the work do (probably will for a little while as it is only downstairs in the show)
> 
> I need to go home and sleep/stop my arms and legs jerking around basically.



Poor thing. I am ostensibly healthy enough but I don't want to go out in the cold later either


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor Qoggy, it is nasty outside and double nasty if you feel rough.

Am bored of this cold a bit. Tomorrow is gonna be interesting if we get anything like the forecast snow and stuff. Not that bothered as nothing to do workwise, just the hassle factor I guess.


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What time can you get there? I'm at a loose end today obv, prunus says 7pm. Need to chivvy cesare and Badgers and I think that's it, innit?



Got no money till these two cheques arrive ... might not be able to.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

cesare said:


> Got no money till these two cheques arrive ... might not be able to.



I'll buy you some drinks innit


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'll buy you some drinks innit



Aw thanks marty. I'll check the penny jar, just not sure if I should or not iyswim.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I'll make up for it by drinking excessively then having a fight in the Bigg Market



Good lad, I knew you wouldn't let us down


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

cesare said:


> Aw thanks marty. I'll check the penny jar, just not sure if I should or not iyswim.



Bollocks to that darling, I got my first dole cheque! Wrap up warm and I'll see you down there


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry you're feeling poorly QoG.


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bollocks to that darling, I got my first dole cheque! Wrap up warm and I'll see you down there



Well my best mate's meant to be coming over this afternoon (not sure what time) - might be giving a hand. Just a bit up in the air is all.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah OK


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks all - am off work tomorrow (hurrah!) so I can also rest/recuperate then.

And as it is apparently blowing a blizzard in Maidenhead at the mo I may be going home earlier than expected anyway


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

Did I mention I won't be coming tonight? 


Christ - I have actually been busy!  Mr Bully is now being reasonable.  I have been maintaining a superior level of impenetrable dignity and also gave them a christmas card, just to show that I am notfuckinbovvered, like 

want spliff

haven't had a glass of red for a whole 2 nights


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

Pulling out are the last minute?


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2009)

Just done my Xmas booze shop:

6 bottles of red wine of varying quality
16 litres of Westons Organic cider (a quid off so in Tesco's so one box is practically free)
16 cans of Old Speckled Hen

Along with the gallons and gallons of home-brew and various bottles of spirits I've already got.

Have I got enough?


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually it's only 12 litres of cider, I've just noticed. That's only 21 pints or so.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2009)

Get them poppy heads in for an boxing day imitating the Romantic poets by lazily writing while blissed on good opiate.


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2009)

You've read me mind Dotty. A Xmas brew will be prepared for Xmas Eve. I can happily get twatted on that without getting a hangover and ruining me Xmas dinner, see.

I'm thinking of making a massive keg full of it and having it on tap all over Xmas.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Pulling out are the last minute?



That's more your line innit mart?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Just done my Xmas booze shop:
> 
> 6 bottles of red wine of varying quality
> 16 litres of Westons Organic cider (a quid off so in Tesco's so one box is practically free)
> ...


I think...yes...that's probably enough 





My mate polished off fucking loads of my Drambuie the other week, so I think I need to get another bottle of that.  Can't be doing crimbo without Drambuie.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Just done my Xmas booze shop:
> 
> 6 bottles of red wine of varying quality
> 16 litres of Westons Organic cider (a quid off so in Tesco's so one box is practically free)
> ...



You might need to pop to a 24 hour shop at some point


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That's more your line innit mart?



Well, I was brought up as a Catholic but I've forgotten all the rules


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2009)

My birthday's in the middle of Xmas. That's my excuse.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

Apparently it's going to do some proper snowing tonight!!!



> Heavy snow showers at first this evening becoming heavier and more prolonged overnight will give *accumulations of 5-10cm and locally as much as 15-20cm. *Some drifting snow is likely in the strong north to northeasterly wind.
> 
> The public are advised to take extra care and refer to the 'Highways Agency' for further advice on traffic disruption on motorways and trunk roads.
> 
> Issued at: 1437 Thu 17 Dec



http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/se/se_forecast_warnings.html


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeh, meant to be blowing a gale as well tonight in some parts

heavy weather maaan


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 17, 2009)

*hoping for snow day tomorrow*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Looooong journey back to SW18 in the freezing cold and pretty arrived in time to pack up and walk straight back out of the door.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

marty just said in another thread he's going to be at the pub in 20 minutes but I am not even out of my pyjamas


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> marty just said in another thread he's going to be at the pub in 20 minutes but I am not even out of my pyjamas



I think I said I was leaving for the pub, it will take me more than 20 minutes to get there, but if you could pop along in your jammies and get the beers in , that would be nice 


thanks x


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Just wear them there


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just wear them there



innit


----------



## prunus (Dec 17, 2009)

Pubjamas ftw.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm away

Bye all, have a spiffing time tonight, and raise a glass to me or I'll punch your faces in, right? 

toodleooo!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm away
> 
> Bye all, have a spiffing time tonight, and raise a glass to me or I'll punch your faces in, right?
> 
> toodleooo!!



we will have cocktails in your honour


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm away
> 
> Bye all, have a spiffing time tonight, and raise a glass to me or I'll punch your faces in, right?
> 
> toodleooo!!



we will have tales of cock in your honour


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

On my way, you there yet stells?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2009)

Have a gooooooood time this evening those draggers who are out on the pull...oh....sorry booze 

I am going to have a large glass of wine downstairs at the party, stuff my mouth with food and then head of home early before the blizzard blocks all routes out of London


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> On my way, you there yet stells?



yup sat in corner got 8 pints racked up. come on!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know what to wear  Jeans and shoes that don't leak is probably best innit?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2009)

Not quite on my way yet but not far off now. 
Should be there by about 18:30 if all goes to plan with the commoote


----------



## prunus (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't know what to wear  Jeans and shoes that don't leak is probably best innit?



Jeans that don't leak is a must I'd have said.


----------



## prunus (Dec 17, 2009)

Are we all wearing poppies in our buttonholes?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't know what to wear  Jeans and shoes that don't leak is probably best innit?



This - just to be safe. And take a sledge and a few huskies with you too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2009)

Arrrgh  my legs have started jerking about like someone has plugged them in to the nearest electrical socket *checks the nearest extension lead just in case  *


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

Schools closed in Maidenhead for tomorrow! Just heard on radio 1!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Schools closed in Maidenhead for tomorrow! Just heard on radio 1!



Really


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Really



They had kids calling into the Scott Mills show to talk about snow and some little girl said she was off school tomorrow!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> They had kids calling into the Scott Mills show to talk about snow and some little girl said she was off school tomorrow!



Can't get hold of Mr. QofG's to check out the snow situation  Either he has his mobile turned off or is stuck neck deep in a snowdrift


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

He needs to get home to await you with warm socks and cocoa 

I haven't left yet Qogs *sssh* don't tell the boys. I don't want to go out in the cold


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He needs to get home to await you with warm socks and cocoa
> 
> I haven't left yet Qogs *sssh* don't tell the boys. I don't want to go out in the cold



(((stella)))

A big jumper and two pairs of socks is my suggestion. Then get marty to buy you a large whisky and ginger when you get there 

I wish you could see us sitting in the office like we are in a station waiting room because we are NOT ALLOWED to go down to the shop until 6.00pm 'cos that is when the party starts!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((stella)))
> 
> A big jumper and two pairs of socks is my suggestion. Then get marty to buy you a large whisky and ginger when you get there
> 
> I wish you could see us sitting in the office like we are in a station waiting room because we are NOT ALLOWED to go down to the shop until 6.00pm 'cos that is when the party starts!!



(((qogs)))) Sit there! Stay! No! Wait!

Hope it's worth it  I'll try to take a pic to send you later x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> (((qogs)))) Sit there! Stay! No! Wait!
> 
> *Hope it's worth it*  I'll try to take a pic to send you later x



I think your trip will be - however I already know that the bottles of wine downstairs are leftovers from last years party 

Still there should be some M&S sarnies so I am going to see how many I can munch in half an hour before going home! Unless my arms misbehave and I jerk/throw them across the room 

xx


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2009)

You win because you has Mr Q and a Snow Day to go home to 

Right! I'm off!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm here, with the badger, in the little bar between the two bigger bars


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

We have decamped to the Dover castle nearby


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Just done my Xmas booze shop:
> 
> 6 bottles of red wine of varying quality
> 16 litres of Westons Organic cider (a quid off so in Tesco's so one box is practically free)
> ...


someone gave me a bottle of old speckled hen plus a posh glass at our xmas do todat as part of secret santa. well chuffed 

well pissed too now actually  early finish for me today, peaked last night.....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

On the train home, lovely meeting the people I hadn't met before and beating one of them at pool flukily, there are some threads to start after some very interesting conversations


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2009)

ALso lovely meeting the peep that I did know before


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> someone gave me a bottle of old speckled hen plus a posh glass at our xmas do todat as part of secret santa. well chuffed



Woah, a secret santa prezzy that's not shit! A world first, I'd imagine.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Woah, a secret santa prezzy that's not shit! A world first, I'd imagine.


not bad eh? when i unwrapped it, i was imagining a bottle of 20 year old scotch but this ain't a reason to moan.


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2009)

We used to rig ours. My mate was in charge of drawing the lots so I always got her to buy for (botle of wine) and she got me (bottle of wine). There are ways round these things.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> We used to rig ours. My mate was in charge of drawing the lots so I always got her to buy for (botle of wine) and she got me (bottle of wine). There are ways round these things.


well so i found out today. i was quite shocked tbh. 

one year, they got him 4 cans of lager and a plastic dog poo. he kind of liked it but someone else got offended on his behalf...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Where is our fucking snow? 
It is like the Labour party just steal everything from us proles. 

In other news I am hungover after last nights well oiled and ninja organised dragging meet.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Wifey's school is closed so she has crawled back into bed!!! 

I am not going back to bed, I am going to work but WILL be late to show how hard I am.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

tell wifey that I started the mule thread


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> tell wifey that I started the mule thread





She is already back in the land of nod.
I would normally be leaving now but not arsed today. 

I could do with a bacon sarnie or something to settle my body, might pick one up on route to the office. Only five hours till turkey o'clock and then my working (dragging) year is done  

How is ya head Marty?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

morning all I have a clementine


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

Morning!

Did you have a good time last night?

no show


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> She is already back in the land of nod.
> I would normally be leaving now but not arsed today.
> 
> I could do with a bacon sarnie or something to settle my body, might pick one up on route to the office. Only five hours till turkey o'clock and then my working (dragging) year is done
> ...



not too bad, got up earlier than usual, not going in early though, office xmas lunch this afternoon innit


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> Morning!
> 
> Did you have a good time last night?
> 
> no show



it was good, we moved on from the original pub as it was packed, and found a relatively empty pub


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> one year, they got him 4 cans of lager and a plastic dog poo. he kind of liked it *but someone else got offended on his behalf*...



I fucking hate it when that happens


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it was good, we moved on from the original pub as it was packed, and found a relatively empty pub



I don't think I've ever been in that place when it wasn't packed


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Just had a slice of terrrys chocolate orange


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

In other news I have to leave for w*rk soon 

There is a Fraggle and a pigeon wearing 3D glasses in our Christmas tree


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

I feel tall!

Saw something in the standard last night - average british male is 5 ft 7 1/2! average british female is 5 ft 3


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm gonna have another clementine and empty my ash tray, I am distinctly disappointed about the level of snow fall, I knew 20cm before midnight was a complete con


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

I do not want a breakfast line of cocaine at all....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I do not want a breakfast line of cocaine at all....



in a rush to get to work?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

take the cocaine


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

I haz none


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

shame


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

It is like the Grinch stole Christmas isn't it? 

Right, I am going to stand up in the hope that this means I get going or something


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

not here, I'm getting my christmas oz later  

s'all I need


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

SEcond mug of coffee. Eated toast.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Bye bye winners, I am off to do the w*rk thing


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

i had another clementine, it was bitter


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Last ciggie before leaving


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

I want some easy peel ones.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

I might go back to bed inna bit, I went to sleep before 12 and woke up at 6


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I might go back to bed inna bit, I went to sleep before 12 and woke up at 6



That's good though innit, proper sleep over night.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah, still tired tho init, I got all my shoppins yesterday, I got my mam some freshwater pearl stud earrings from that stall at liverpool street, I kinda wanna keep them lol


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

I haven't done any shopping yet. I think we're going to Spitalfields on Sunday. Earrings sound nice, I got loads of stuff from Liverpool St last year.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

liverpool street is a handy place!


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

Tis 

Did Tesco on-line shop last night, they've got some good deals on e.g. ½price hams.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

fuck this... I woke up at 2am, then wide awake at 6am. Left the house at 7.... I'm already been to M&S and been in work for half an hour.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> Tis
> 
> Did Tesco on-line shop last night, they've got some good deals on e.g. ½price hams.



FUCK!!!! I got my ham yesterday, 13 bloody quid that thing cost me!!!! it's covered in apricots and cranberries though


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

I want it to be Christmas now. I'm sick of the buildup. I want presents and compulsory 9am boozing.


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> FUCK!!!! I got my ham yesterday, 13 bloody quid that thing cost me!!!! it's covered in apricots and cranberries though



Apricots and cranberries 

Mine's arriving tomorrow, but it's plain so I have to do the glaze and baking.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

I think mines already cooked.... it fucking wants to be.... I'm just gonna go and check that....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> liverpool street is a handy place!



It's well handy


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> Apricots and cranberries
> 
> Mine's arriving tomorrow, but it's plain so I have to do the glaze and baking.



We haz gammon too, it has honey and stuff on it


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah it's already cooked 

christmas ham


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> We haz gammon too, it has honey and stuff on it


Yum!



tribal_princess said:


> yeah it's already cooked
> 
> christmas ham


hmmm... not sure about those apricots 


morning! I've calmed down a bit, not awake yet though. How were the drinks?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

On the old commute now. Buses are crap and packed, pavements are slippy as anything but made it halfway now. Is fucking nippy but same as yesterday I think.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2009)

I have called in sick for the first time in two years....

1st coffee in Hackers.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Yum!
> 
> hmmm... not sure about those apricots



how so? lol


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> We haz gammon too, it has honey and stuff on it





I'm gonna have to do all that myself, but it was only £7.50.


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> yeah it's already cooked
> 
> christmas ham




Lush


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

ffs it's snowing again... only a few flakes....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> how so? lol


I reckon they'll give the ham a good flavour, but I'd probably scrape em off before I ate it 

I don't do fruit and savoury stuff together.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I reckon they'll give the ham a good flavour, but I'd probably scrape em off before I ate it
> 
> I don't do fruit and savoury stuff together.



yeah, I'd pick em off before eating it too!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I have called in sick for the first time in two years....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2009)

Snowy here - will post some pics when I've uploaded them to Facebook. 

I have a day off so am sitting around in my dressing gown doing fuck all !


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Two of us in the office staring blankly at screens

Only have to drag until 12:30-13:00 today but need to do stuff to make the time pass


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

start the weekend thread.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Am doing a little Christmas shopping. 
This entails buying back up gifts for people that if wifey deems unsuitable for anyone I will still want it


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Sneaky


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> start the weekend thread.



Actually did try this first thing this morning but google chrome was playing up and I lost interest. Now I can never get interested again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2009)

Snow and a wave from Mr. QofG's setting off for work


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Snow and a wave from Me. QofG's setting off for work



Does he always look that Dickensian?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2009)

HOme, cold at home, need to go out shopping...too cold to want to.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Short drag today, away at 12 for office Xmas lunch, may I say,Badgers, you looked awfully smart last night in the boozer


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Does he always look that Dickensian?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Does he always look that Dickensian?



Errr...yes he does!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah...how did the drinks go?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Actually did try this first thing this morning but google chrome was playing up and I lost interest. Now I can never get interested again.


How can you never get interested? Your weekend starts at 12pm and goes on for near on 2 weeks!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Short drag today, away at 12 for office Xmas lunch, may I say,Badgers, you looked awfully smart last night in the boozer



If Sojjy reads this I am fucking dead


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh yeah...how did the drinks go?



First coffee this morning was a bit milky but the one in the office just now was fine cheers


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Snow and a wave from Mr. QofG's setting off for work



Hardly any snow in hackney or Camden


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> First coffee this morning was a bit milky but the one in the office just now was fine cheers


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> If Sojjy reads this I am fucking dead



Were you wearing a suit bhaaji?

So - was a glass raised in my honour or wha?

And I am somewhat disappointed that you are all making it into work.  Some booze up that was


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 18, 2009)

Morning all.  Bit rough today, luckily annoying boss is working from home so I don't need to pretend to be working.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2009)

Right - time for coffee and then I have stuff to do....okay it's really only sitting around in front of the TV but


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

Does no one care that I got murdered and left in a dicth last night? Tokk _ages_ to find the ditch tbh


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Does no one care that I got murdered and left in a dicth last night? Tokk _ages_ to find the ditch tbh



No phone mayhem then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

Phone mayhem?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

costcutter?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Were you wearing a suit bhaaji?
> 
> So - was a glass raised in my honour or wha?
> 
> And I am somewhat disappointed that you are all making it into work.  Some booze up that was



Had to wear a suit, came straight from (winner of a) meeting and no time to change. 

Was a good boozy night and the chat was geeky but never overstepped the mark.


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> costcutter?



Yep


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh! No, no phone mayhem


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Had to wear a suit, came straight from (winner of a) meeting and no time to change.
> 
> Was a good boozy night and the chat was geeky but never overstepped the mark.



There was one incident of flrty innuendo laden banter iirc


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> There was one incident of flrty innuendo laden banter iirc



Craig?


----------



## prunus (Dec 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> There was one incident of flrty innuendo laden banter iirc



What?!?  I must've missed that bit 

Or was that before I arrived?


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Snow and a wave from Mr. QofG's setting off for work



Blimey! We only got a few specks of snow last night, sadly. It was cold enough for it to stick, I reckon, too.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Hangover has now arrived


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Weekend not looking so great


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

I slept til 0930 and am fiiiiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Craig?


Can't remember the exact banter


prunus said:


> What?!?  I must've missed that bit
> 
> Or was that before I arrived?



we was outside the Dover castle fagging it, you were probably inside losing at pool


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

__~


----------



## prunus (Dec 18, 2009)

I never lose


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Can't remember the exact banter
> 
> 
> we was outside the Dover castle fagging it, you were probably inside losing at pool



I remember that Craig said soemthing that made you boys lol and me go  but fuck knows what it was


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> I never lose



There was some _very _impressive pool playing last night  Some actual flashes of brilliance but consistency was lacking.

Where is this mules thread?


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

Viewing only took 5 minutes so that didn't look hopeful - though they were still outside talking to the agent when I nipped out shortly afterwards to buy a couple of xmas pressies.

Written one card. Wrapped one pressie.

Opened approx 30 cards.

One cheque arrived. Still waiting on today's post. Going to meet my mum at 2pm.

Busy busy


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have started the mule thread btw


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Had to wear a suit, came straight from (winner of a) meeting and *no time to change. *
> 
> Was a good boozy night and the chat was geeky but never overstepped the mark.



Let you off then


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Let you off then



He looked handsome in his suit but still totally slappable


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

75 xmas cards to write this evening


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> 75 xmas cards to write this evening



You need to cull around 50% of your friends


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Padawan Learner is back after his week away.


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You need to cull around 50% of your friends



I was rubbish with my xmas cards last year, so they might have culled me ... I might do some ecards actually. There's a good Great Ormond Street one for a small donation.


----------



## prunus (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You need to cull around 50% of your friends



That's a bit harsh - just stop being friends with them would do.

Although with overpopulation being the problem it is, if you want to go the whole hog it'd be for the greater good.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, I am fucking hungry now and thirsty and bored


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> That's a bit harsh - just stop being friends with them would do.
> 
> Although with overpopulation being the problem it is, if you want to go the whole hog it'd be for the greater good.





It's about ½ as many as I used to send. Used to take AGES.


----------



## prunus (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Okay, I am fucking hungry now and thirsty and bored



Eat, drink and be merry then.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> It's about ½ as many as I used to send. Used to take AGES.



Couple of years ago I sent about 500 cards for Christmas

Admittedly they were for clients
Admittedly I got a temp to write inside
Admittedly I got a temp to print sticky address labels 
Admittedly I got a temp to post them 
It was the thought that counted


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> Eat, drink and be merry then.



Merry? 

Have you seen the state of the fucking union?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> 75 xmas cards to write this evening


I only sent about 10 this year.


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Couple of years ago I sent about 500 cards for Christmas
> 
> Admittedly they were for clients
> Admittedly I got a temp to write inside
> ...



First couple of years of working for myself, I did that too.


----------



## prunus (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Merry?
> 
> Have you seen the state of the fucking union?



That's why the 'drink' bit comes before it.  It's all carefully thought out.

You can go for 'Eat, consider the state of the union, get despondent' though if you'd prefer.


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I only sent about 10 this year.



Some of the people I send cards to, I used to work with 20 years ago  I kind of figure that they're well into retirement now and might like still getting cards though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

Cards sent: 0
Cards received: 1 + 3 for other people who used to live here
Cards to be sent: 1 (home-made, for mum and bro)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> You can go for 'Eat, consider the state of the union, get despondent' though if you'd prefer.



That is a t-shirt right there mate. 

110% win


----------



## prunus (Dec 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> Some of the people I send cards to, I used to work with 20 years ago  I kind of figure that they're well into retirement now and might like still getting cards though.



They're probably dead, and every time a card for them arrives it reminds their living relatives of their loss, and a tiny piece of them dies inside, too.

You are a heartless callous person


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

Come on lunch o' clock


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> They're probably dead, and every time a card for them arrives it reminds their living relatives of their loss, and a tiny piece of them dies inside, too.
> 
> You are a heartless callous person



One year, the wife of one of them had a triple bypass so I am a bit nervous of that. Then a couple of years ago, the name of one of the children of one of the families stopped being put on their card to me  She was a sickly baby, so I guess she didn't survive early childhood.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Only about 30 mins to go today, then Xmas lunch all afternoon


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

WANT!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> WANT!



Is that some very moodily lit shocolate thingy? Want too


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2009)

Have been out... Not as bad as previously imagined.

Am feeling very good for a sick day. I am gonna make it count and do loads! 


Enjoy your work xmas lunches Marty and Baggers...

What shall I have for lunch today?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

My wife is in bed eating cheddars and listening to the radio. 
Should I (speaking as a husband) accept this sort of slovenly behaviour?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My wife is in bed eating cheddars and listening to the radio.
> Should I (speaking as a husband) accept this sort of slovenly behaviour?



it seems perfectly acceptable behaviour tbh


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Eating in bed 

Don't accept it!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My wife is in bed eating cheddars and listening to the radio.
> Should I (speaking as a husband) accept this sort of slovenly behaviour?





BiddlyBee said:


> Eating in bed
> 
> Don't accept it!



jeeze, chill out folks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2009)

I am going to have a bubble bath then retire to bed with a book and a glass of wine for a siesta.


MAKING THIS DAY COUNT!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I am going to have a bubble bath then retire to bed with a book and a glass of wine for a siesta.
> 
> 
> MAKING THIS DAY COUNT!!!!



It seems everyone is eating and drinking in bed today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

I like to save my bed for sleeping and special occasions. Can't stand staying in there all day not doing either of the afore mentioned.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

COME ON!!!


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

Bought 3 prezzies on-line and sorted out a bill and some extra groceries.

Feel as if I'm started to get a bit more sorted.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

Yah, I did that yesterday and now I feel like I'm stuck in the house waiting for them to be delivered


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yah, I did that yesterday and now I feel like I'm stuck in the house waiting for them to be delivered



Yeah I'm lucky that I don't have to wait in for mine I guess.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2009)

Drag over and off to the pub.. 

Woop woop woop x 1,000,000


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

I have teeny tiny scarf to knit for a teddy then I'm done.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

cesare said:


> Yeah I'm lucky that I don't have to wait in for mine I guess.



Do they get dropped at the businesses downstairs if you're not in? That's super useful 

I've never had to get a parcel from a neighbour. My neighbours are either v weird or changing all the time. I started a 'OMG the kids upstairs make SO MUCH noise!' thread a while back...and they've now moved  Musta been there for 3 months, if that


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do they get dropped at the businesses downstairs if you're not in? That's super useful
> 
> I've never had to get a parcel from a neighbour. My neighbours are either v weird or changing all the time. I started a 'OMG the kids upstairs make SO MUCH noise!' thread a while back...and they've now moved  Musta been there for 3 months, if that



Yep, there's an office downstairs that takes deliveries, tis very useful.

Woot Badgers!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I like to save my bed for sleeping and special occasions. Can't stand staying in there all day not doing either of the afore mentioned.



Yeh me too

I like to get horizontal on my couch quite a lot though


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am drinking tiger beer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

You at work Mart? 

I am bored and I don't know what to do


----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I feel tall!
> 
> Saw something in the standard last night - average british male is 5 ft 7 1/2! average british female is 5 ft 3



I am more the average british male then female


----------



## Yetman (Dec 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My wife is in bed eating cheddars and listening to the radio.
> Should I (speaking as a husband) accept this sort of slovenly behaviour?



Biscuits or crisps are a definite no-no in bed 

I'm sitting on here instead of looking for my passport and I have to leave in 2 hours. Its not where I thought it was but might be somewhere else, only I cant get in the room as the mrs is doing her fake tan


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am bored and I don't know what to do


Take a picture


----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Biscuits or crisps are a definite no-no in bed



I would never normally do it but it is so cold and I was getting hungry. 
I did not make one crumb! 

I also bloody wished I stayed in there!
I have PJs, a t-shirt, bed socks, jumper and Badgers huge dressing gown on and I am still so cold that my hands are going numb! 

Damn shit not working heating!


----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2009)

On a good note, going back to bed, I managed to sleep away my hangover!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Take a picture



OK! 







Here are some chocolate chip biscuits I made the other day that don't actually taste that great


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought you took them to the drinks last night?

Also, why are you posting pic of Onket on your blog  is he at your house?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I thought you took them to the drinks last night?
> 
> Also, why are you posting pic of Onket on your blog  is he at your house?



Forgot to take them 

He can't work out how to post pics from his fone so he sends them to me and I upload them


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

She's very good at that sorta thing is stella 

She made my teeny tiny pics MUCH BIGGER


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

There is alrready a thread about how great I am soj


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There is alrready a thread about how great I am soj



two of them. You should start a fan club


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

Make badges


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

oooh, can I have a badge?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There is alrready a thread about how great I am soj



yeh just seen it - and posted on it as it happens

see, there ARE perks to being unemployed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

Fuck off.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

Nevermind that. What is the 'receipe' to this poppy drink thing you are into?


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll PM it you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

Ra!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

poppy drink thing


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

First hit's on the house, love. Come back to me when you need to score some more, yeah?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

aye aye, what's all this then? 

in other news, it's Friday, and I'm actually doing some fucking work 

all I really want to do is get drunky right now though


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

I still have recipe but not brewed yet... maybe next year 

I really want to be in a heated outdoor swimming pool, with an underwater walkman and headphones (do they exist?)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I still have recipe but not brewed yet... maybe next year
> 
> I really want to be in a heated outdoor swimming pool, with an underwater walkman and headphones (do they exist?)



OMG and a loooong snorkel. Like a MASSIVE OSTENTACIOUS bath


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

It tastes like shit but it really does the trick. I'm getting my Xmas brew on this afternoon. I've got a pressurised keg lined up for it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

Pressurised keg  Tea nerd


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You at work Mart?
> 
> I am bored and I don't know what to do


No,at Thai square in angel, a little drunken tbf


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pressurised keg  Tea nerd


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

NVP said:


>



Can one throw in a couple of actual tea bags? I used to make shr**m tea with PGTips and a few sugars - was actually rather yummy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 18, 2009)

Cold, at home... no siesta yet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been idly thinking about doing some housework to warm self up a bit  the bath need cleaning, the hallway and bedroom need hoovering. I could probably locate some dust if I tried


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

Just been out to the post office.  Ears are numb and I've gone all dizzy coming back into the warmth 

one hour to go


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Cold, at home... no siesta yet.



why no siesta?  you've had all bloody afternoon girl!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 18, 2009)

stayed in bed til 11.30, went to morrisons for grub for boy's arrival appetite on monday, went to sandwich shop for sandwich and now listening to the guana batz after picking up a second hand copy of their album, loan sharks, with heating on. i love being on holiday


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeh - get stuffed paulie

go on

fucking do one 


having a good fucking time while we're still working...grumble moan sulk


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

OK. I'm going to clean the bath.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

rock n roll


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 18, 2009)

now got pure rockabilly volume 10 on, it's fantastic. not long now tho for draggers


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can one throw in a couple of actual tea bags? I used to make shr**m tea with PGTips and a few sugars - was actually rather yummy



Maybe. Dunno. Can't see that it would react with any of the goodies. I'm no chemist, though. 

Anyhow, it's last thing on a Friday. Shouldn't we all be calling each other cunts right now?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Not til 4.30pm


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry.






Cunt!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't you think I didn't see that!


CUNT


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

Who ya calling cunt, cunt?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2009)

Bah! Had bad news about where I am going to be when returning to work in Jan.
I was gonna hoover the mud up that my wellies left on the floor yesterday but I am pissed off and cold now so I am just gonna sit here till the boy gets home and drink wine.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Make your wine mulled wine.... will warm you up ya cunt 

(sorry about bad news... is it about departments?)


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

Bad news?  Get pissed!  Works a treat for me 

Right then, which one of yous is the biggest cunt then, eh?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm the biggest Cunt in this pub tbf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

Finished bath. Might hoover now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

I think I'm the biggest cunt in this office!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I'm certainly the biggest cunt in my immediate surroundings, so we should probably fight it out

celebrity cunt match


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

Me and the cat: CUNT OFF!

Me:
Unemployed
Fat
Lazy
Stupid

Her:
Asleep all day
Has me as a bitch

Cat wins!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

That's a bit harsh on your pussy stella


----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Make your wine mulled wine.... will warm you up ya cunt
> 
> (sorry about bad news... is it about departments?)



I thought you were advising me to warm up my cunt with mulled wine 

Its my cunt of a dept head being a cunting cunt! 
I have been moved classes after so much hard work, progress and good relationships forged over the past few months. 
I knew changes were coming and I might have to move but the moves that have been made make little sense in the grand scheme of things. 


Anyway. I am the biggest cunt here because its just me, the collection of chicks, a pigeon and some fraggles and they are all quite nice.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

you have a collection of chicks?  I didn't know you and bhaaji had an open marriage!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Well you could if you wanted  

That all sounds a bit harsh, any chance to feed back or find out why the decisions have been made?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

My best mates new boss keep making them move desks in some screwed up bid for power and control. Absolutley pointless


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

Right cunts

I am departing

See you on the other side, tally ho, what what


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

pip pip ya cunt!

tis about time I got me cycling gear on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2009)

5pm? Another wasted day


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

you cleaned the bathroom


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)

I bid you good evening, shower of utter cunts that you are. 

xx


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Fine evening to you Sir Cunt, of Cuntwall


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Well you could if you wanted
> 
> That all sounds a bit harsh, any chance to feed back or find out why the decisions have been made?



Yeah I have already sent a few polite but blunt emails but they have been replied to with polite but fuck off replies. 
Its the usual shit of not what is being done but how it is done. 
I bet she was made up that school was closed today so she didn't have to tell us in person and instead could send out a blanket email to all staff, hiding at home and not having to actually answer to people. 

I want chips! Big fat crispy chips!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

It really does sound shit honey. If there are enough staff that are opposed to changes can't you all meet and discuss it? I guess it's one for after the hols really.

Have you put an order in with Badgers? 

I'm still at work, don't want to leave because I know I have to stop at the shop, lock up my bike, take all the fiddly bits off, go get some creme fraiche/cream... unlock my bike,  cycle the rest of the way home. Can't be arsed


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Cunt it! I'm going to brave the cold.

Cunt ya later. x


----------



## cesare (Dec 18, 2009)

Back from shopping and FWC lunch  Also, got my xmas pressie from my folks early cos of the weather - BOOTS!!! Hurray!

Best Friday afternoon in a while 

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 21, 2009)

Alone in the Monday drag....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2009)

it's the Christmas week drag, surely a better  than normal drag  not many people on buses/trains/tubes, a hassle free commute? I'll find that out soon, and will report back


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2009)

I will now get dressed


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Alone in the Monday drag....


I'm here


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2009)

Smooth commute!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

*jealous*

I went to bed early last night cuz I WAS BORED


----------



## cesare (Dec 21, 2009)

Morning!

Didn't get half as much done as I needed to over the weekend. Grr.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2009)

We brave few draggers keeping this great nation moving


----------



## rennie (Dec 21, 2009)

1 more day n I'm outta here for good.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2009)

Morning all.  90 minutes in and the drag is already in full swing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

Fuck you I won't do what you tell me Fuck you I won't do what you tell me Fuck you I won't do what you tell me Fuck you I won't do what you tell me Fuck you I won't do what you tell me motherfuckeeeeeeeeeeeeer UNGH!

la la la la

29p well spent


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2009)

Boring as shit here. Actually that is not true. Shit is more exciting


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2009)

dressing gown, pyjamas, slippers, tea, heating on, cat moaning, son arrives at 3.30


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fuck you I won't do what you tell me Fuck you I won't do what you tell me Fuck you I won't do what you tell me Fuck you I won't do what you tell me Fuck you I won't do what you tell me motherfuckeeeeeeeeeeeeer UNGH!
> 
> la la la la
> 
> 29p well spent



That topic of conversation was quickly glossed over this morning by everyone who was adamant RATM weren't going to get to number 1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> That topic of conversation was quickly glossed over this morning by everyone who was adamant RATM weren't going to get to number 1





I couldn't believe it and it made me smile BIG


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have 8 working days from now until. Jan 18TH ,which is nice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2009)

Just woke up 
Yuck


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

Tell me about it. I couldn't sleep because I wasn't drunk enough to pass out at 10pm and then I was too cold then I was too hot then I was thirsty then next door had their 4am row and I just wasn't tired or deserving of sleep because I don't deserve it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Yule everyone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

Up yer arse!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2009)

cool yule in fact!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

feck off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2009)

cheers!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2009)

that's the spirit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



You keep him and I'll just have the duvet as I'm a bit cold, thanks


----------



## g force (Dec 21, 2009)

Office is very, very busy. I suspect tomorrow will be very different..not that I care as it will be my last day of the drag until Jan 5


----------



## kittyP (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


>



Ew!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You keep him and I'll just have the duvet as I'm a bit cold, thanks



He;ll be out on his ear after an hour or so. We can share the duvet


----------



## kittyP (Dec 21, 2009)

Have to get going for a hospital appointment this afternoon. 
Then going to see my nan as she is in the same hospital as my appointment. 
Then gonna wander down south bank and see if I can pick up some (I wish I could say last) pressies from the Tate shop and maybe the BFI shop. 
Tomorrow is the day that I drag the boy to somewhere like Wimbledon to do the proper present shopping. 
Goodness we have left it late this year. 

I hope the working dragger's drags go smoothly and swiftly over the next day or so. 

xx


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> He;ll be out on his ear after an hour or so. We can share the duvet



 Keep him around for a bit to make us tea though!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2009)

i just made another tea. boy now on train (on time), better get my shit together really.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Keep him around for a bit to make us tea though!



Tea and warm mince pies with cream on


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Tea and warm mince pies with cream on


I had that for pudding last night, felt sick afterwards 

I forgot my purse today  I have to go home before going shopping now!


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2009)

Mince pies and a bit of cheddar cheese. Shouldn't be right should it? That was my tea last night. Very nice.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I had that for pudding last night, felt sick afterwards
> 
> I forgot my purse today  I have to go home before going shopping now!



No bee! That is horrible news  It's like, I remember my wallet EVERY SINGLE DAY and then forget it at the worst possible time in the freezing cold and last days before Xmas


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

It's not big shopping,  just a quick stop at Tesco... but still a pain in the arse


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's not big shopping,  just a quick stop at Tesco... but still a pain in the arse



I might try to slot that chore into another trip tbh.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

I have no other trips to make


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

Can you fuck off today and do it tomorrow then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe  the only thing I really need is a pint of milk, the other things can probably wait.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 21, 2009)

2 & 1/2 more days of this torture.

The bosses secretary is away, cue him wanting me to do EVERYTHING...ME??? 

ME who wasn't good enough to get the frigging job despite doing it for 9 months....I am planning a civilised chat with him before I leave however all this extra work he is giving me may make me loose control and blow my top beforehand.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Maybe  the only thing I really need is a pint of milk, the other things can probably wait.



I can pick you up milk


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh fucking marvellous. My brother just rang begging me to go and buy a CD and DVD for his daughter cuz he's stuck at work  WHERE IS WOOLWORTHS AROUND THE CORNER when you need it?  I have to go into Town now!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh fucking marvellous. My brother just rang begging me to go and buy a CD and DVD for his daughter cuz he's stuck at work  WHERE IS WOOLWORTHS AROUND THE CORNER when you need it?  I have to go into Town now!



He better give you a big fuck off prezzie in return!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

He better! I've got to GET DRESSED!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

Wait! Hooooooooold up! Good news just in!

I'm going to the Groucho tonight!!!! Some free bar Xmas launch party thing  I might go shopping tomorrow instead. What to wear?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait! Hooooooooold up! Good news just in!
> 
> I'm going to the Groucho tonight!!!! Some free bar Xmas launch party thing  I might go shopping tomorrow instead. What to wear?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

I has a sequinned jacket


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait! Hooooooooold up! Good news just in!
> 
> I'm going to the Groucho tonight!!!! Some free bar Xmas launch party thing  I might go shopping tomorrow instead. What to wear?


Result!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait! Hooooooooold up! Good news just in!
> 
> I'm going to the Groucho tonight!!!! Some free bar Xmas launch party thing  I might go shopping tomorrow instead. *What to wear*?



Excellent!

Low cut and glamorous - trailing heady perfume, cigarette smoke and broken men behind you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Low cut and glamorous - trailing heady perfume, cigarette smoke and broken men behind you



Haha ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2009)

I might have a nap


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2009)

right. off to station to meet son. happy day y'all, laters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

Has ncie one PT  I'm going to the Groucho you know


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right. off to station to meet son. happy day y'all, laters


Enjoy 


I've eaten all my lunch... I have 1 clementine, 39p and a trolley token  

I can last 3 hours! I can do it!

Where's soj?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2009)

I want something


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

Toastie? A cheese and ham toastie, with onions?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Toastie? A cheese and ham toastie, with onions?



Would have to be only cheese and onion


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

That's not so bad either. I just had cheese ham and pickle sarnie - would've killed for it to be toasted.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

*Oh Qoths*: you're old, you might get this. I was in H&M yesterday, buying myself a necklace and I said to my mate "Teehee this is like the sorta crap I used to shoplift from Chelsea Girl in 1986!" and the assistant lolled then said "I was born in 1986!"


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's not so bad either. I just had cheese ham and pickle sarnie - would've killed for it to be toasted.



Sarnie murder is still murder in the eyes of the law babes 

In other news we got a Christmas card each from our Lib Dem Counsellor


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2009)

I got one from my local curry house.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sarnie murder is still murder in the eyes of the law babes


*puts knif down*



__~~



NVP said:


> I got one from my local curry house.


A toastie?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sarnie murder is still murder in the eyes of the law babes
> 
> In other news we got a Christmas card each from our Lib Dem Counsellor



Hand written, signed and everything. 
I think we made quite an impression on him on the doorstep that afternoon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

In other news I just spent £22 on £12 worth of CD and DVD from Amazon to arrive tomorrow before 1pm. Don't even have to go shopping now


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> A toastie?



Onion bhaji.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait! Hooooooooold up! Good news just in!
> 
> I'm going to the Groucho tonight!!!! Some free bar Xmas launch party thing  I might go shopping tomorrow instead. What to wear?



nice, please be very inappropriate to any celebs that cross your path 

A tenant came in and gave us all cuddly toys for xmas


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nice, please be very inappropriate to any celebs that cross your path
> 
> A tenant came in and gave us all cuddly toys for xmas



Apparently Gok Wan is going to be there 

What toy did you get? A monster? A teddy?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> In other news I just spent £22 on £12 worth of CD and DVD from Amazon to arrive tomorrow before 1pm. Don't even have to go shopping now


You get to invoice your brother? 



NVP said:


> Onion bhaji.


Ah, xmas card


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Apparently Gok Wan is going to be there
> 
> What toy did you get? A monster? A teddy?



a fucking puppy   I wanted a dinosaur


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You get to invoice your brother?



Yep


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2009)

FUCK
FUCK 
FUCK

Have to do work now!!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 21, 2009)

Great, boss left for the year whilst I was out getting lunch...he has scribbled me an indecipherable note and told me when i bumped into him outside that he wishes me luck...I told him that I would have liked a chance to talk to which he said well maybe in January. My response was that I'd leave a letter (that he can respond to or not) as I'd prefer not to return here in the new year.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> FUCK
> FUCK
> FUCK
> 
> Have to do work now!!!!!


No, you're on leave. Leave = no work!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No, you're on leave. Leave = no work!



The joy of being self employed. 
When someone calls and there is money in the equation you kinda have to


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Great, boss left for the year whilst I was out getting lunch...he has scribbled me an indecipherable note and told me when i bumped into him outside that he wishes me luck...I told him that I would have liked a chance to talk to which he said well maybe in January. My response was that I'd leave a letter (that he can respond to or not) as I'd prefer not to return here in the new year.



forgeddaboutit  I've left a few places after things went wrong - always their fault, not mine   just moved, the new year will bring you new opportunities and that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2009)

My hands are cold - I keep having to put them on the radiator to warm them up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My hands are cold - I keep having to put them on the radiator to warm them up



Post #11735 is for you ^


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Post #11735 is for you ^





Fantastic - OMG I loved Chelsea Girl, we used to save up our pocket money and take special trips into Leeds just to go there.

Did you nut her - the assistant, or just put on a rueful "I am so fucking old" smile like I would have done!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fantastic - OMG I loved Chelsea Girl, we used to save up our pocket money and take special trips into Leeds just to go there.
> 
> Did you nut her - the assistant, or just put on a rueful "I am so fucking old" smile like I would have done!



Luckily she was actually being funny, not just 'being funny' so it was OK 

Bit of fake bling has fallen out of necklace already  Will take back  I'll need that £15 soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2009)

I may have to text my friend, currently at lunch, and get him to bring some chocolate back to the office.

I knew I should have gone for a Snickers Double rather than a banana


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> forgeddaboutit  I've left a few places after things went wrong - always their fault, not mine   just moved, the new year will bring you new opportunities and that



Meh...I hear ya...but this is my opportunity though to NOT walk away from something having been treated badly without speaking up.

I can handle not getting the job, I don't however expect to be treated like my feelings are unimportant.

Neither boss has given me the chance to speak to them before they left on holiday...TBH having the new person's contact discussed in front of me as if it didn't matter was the insult to injury. I don't expect my letter to do anything much. It will hopefully though make me feel a bit better and not like an unimportant doormat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

God. Just been out in the COLD and RAIN to buy a FEAST.

Hould be tidying flat and dying hair but I CAN NOT be ARSED.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2009)

The ice cream thing or a proper banquet type feast?

The current hot topic in the office is what food to get for lunch tomorrow.  Looks like it's either shit pizzas or unspecified items from M&S


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

An ice cream 

M&S is OK innit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> The ice cream thing or a proper banquet type feast?
> 
> The current hot topic in the office is what food to get for lunch tomorrow.  Looks like it's either shit pizzas or unspecified items from M&S



I'd go M&S - get a selection of sarnies and nibbles and stuff and you're sorted


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2009)

I love feasts,  old school ice cream lollies!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2009)

I am in such a terrible mood today - my friend has just wondered if another colleague (who has no family or close friends) will be getting any presents this year and I was like "Oh, yeah, what, I don't know. Meh!"


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> M&S is OK innit?





QueenOfGoths said:


> I'd go M&S - get a selection of sarnies and nibbles and stuff and you're sorted



Normally it'd be ok, but I think annoying boss will be getting the stuff so it'll probably be the blandest stuff possible.  Time will tell...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I love feasts,  old school ice cream lollies!


crap chocolate, but tastes right 



neonwilderness said:


> Normally it'd be ok, but I think annoying boss will be getting the stuff so it'll probably be the blandest stuff possible.  Time will tell...


you having a party in the office?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> you having a party in the office?


Think less party and more awkward lunch and shit conversation with the MD.  The curry and beer night with one of the other directors last week was more enjoyable


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 21, 2009)

bored...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

Argh instant headche with brother on fone making me order srtuff off amazon on MY CARD and the delivery dates are all fucked up and AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 21, 2009)

Might leave early.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

I would Ruti, fuck 'em


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

What stells said ^

And I reckon the letter is a good idea. Bloody cheeky of them to both bugger off on hols without talking to you


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Think less party and more awkward lunch and shit conversation with the MD.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I would Ruti, fuck 'em



stella knows


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

25 mins and I'm gone.... but back next week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2009)

I've just been falling asleep a bit here . I want to go home....but don't want to go out in the cold and wet


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



Looks like it's a collection from Pizza Hut now.  Not great, but better than the other pizza place they wanted to use.  Probably would have preferred M&S TBH.

I'm now wondering if I can accidentally order jalapeños on annoying boss' pizza


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2009)

pippety pip... off to cycle in the rain, back next week. good christmases to all. x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

Hope Ruti's gone. It's snowing like a mofo out there - you should all leave early.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 21, 2009)

Lovely lady who I worked closely with here (not either boss) has just given me a nice orchid and a card. I have asked her to be a referee for me...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hope Ruti's gone. It's snowing like a mofo out there - you should all leave early.



Going now...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 21, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> pippety pip... off to cycle in the rain, back next week. good christmases to all. x



 Enjoy beecicle!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2009)

Careful out there folks! It might not be snowing too much in WC2 and SW1 and that but it's heavy and settling out in Zone 2!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa;10099072]Has ncie one PT :cool: I'm going to the Groucho you know[/QUOTE]hope you had a good un missy :)[QUOTE=BiddlyBee said:


> Enjoy
> 
> Where's soj?


we did pub quiz after awful train/bus journey of many hours but he's here now and we're sorted 

dunno, did she show up?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

2 more drag days until freedom....The weather is not on the side or the draggers or anyone else....

1st coffee in frozen Hackney.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2009)

it's not that bad out as it goes.

just looking for an excuse to slack off, rutita1?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> just looking for an excuse to slack off, rutita1?



 ME??? Slack off????


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2009)

Rutita1;10102031]:eek: ME??? Slack off???? :mad:[/QUOTE]more like[QUOTE=Rutita1 said:


> ME??? Work????


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

Bully pickmans has found a target for this morning....


*rises above it*


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Bully pickmans has found a target for this morning....
> 
> 
> *rises above it*


don't call upchuck an 'it' 

oops


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Careful out there folks! It might not be snowing too much in WC2 and SW1 and that but it's heavy and settling out in Zone 2!


because you're worth it


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2009)

anyway some of us have work to go to.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

2nd coffee in Hackney....getting ready for work...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

<turns over, looks at clock, it's 7.10, I'll just close my eyes for a few minutes>

<turns over, looks at clock, it's 8.10 >


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> <turns over, looks at clock, it's 7.10, I'll just close my eyes for a few minutes>
> 
> <turns over, looks at clock, it's 8.10 >



haha


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

Lucikily the traffic is light so my bus is making good progress to the coal face


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning wankers!

So, how many of us left now?  

I had an okay day off yesterday - would have been better if I hadn't had to go shopping, but we did manage to get a cutie lil potted blue spruce thingy tree, and some tatty lights, so now have our deccies done


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

Am at work...office is a ghost town...have stuff to do which I shall complete but....slowly!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Am at work...office is a ghost town...have stuff to do which I shall complete but....slowly!



Howdy Ru

Yes, I have a similar schedule 

Got an email from boss, saying how he'd wanted to take me to lunch but won't have the time to come over now.  Well merry fucking christmas to you too!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

<reports for duty>


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning all, quiet (and cold) here too.

Annoying boss is considering taking the rest of the week off which would be a bonus!


----------



## rennie (Dec 22, 2009)

It's my last day in this office for good. Bring on 5pm!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, I'm hungover


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, I'm hungover



But it WAS fun right?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh yeah  Met lots of funny people and Gok  I said "I walk about naked all the time, I don't need you!" and he said "Good for you darling"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh yeah  Met lots of funny people and Gok  I said *"I walk about naked all the time, I don't need you!" *and he said "Good for you darling"




Oh dear....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, it's true. I was up and down a sprial staircase the other day


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh yeah  Met lots of funny people and Gok  I said "I walk about naked all the time, I don't need you!" and he said "Good for you darling"



  Where did you go stells?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

To The Groucho and met Gok Wan


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> To The Groucho and met Gok Wan



Fantastic!!!! Did you have a wonderful time...please tell me you did


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

And they let you in?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, it's true. I was up and down a sprial staircase the other day



Naked? Walking up and down a spiral staircase? RISKY!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

I had an excellent time  My Gay Best friend Matthew (above left) works for a publishing company and it was one of the companies they use Xmas party. I talked to a model booker and she was telling me how the 16 yr old Russian models come over in dirty bootcut jeans and woolly jumpers and she has to take them to Primark to buy them clothes cuz they smell  And how they all have kids at home and send all their £11,000pa home to their mothers. Also talked to a hairstylist who kept saying "My boss would't let me come in drag! She wouldn't let me!" and showing me pics of him looking like Lady Gaga, or actually a bit better than Lady Gaga.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw This bloke who's been in everything downstairs but him and Gok were the only people I recognised


----------



## cesare (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> To The Groucho and met Gok Wan




Wooo look at you surrounded by slebs 

Best of luck on your last day rennie.


----------



## prunus (Dec 22, 2009)

Good morrow to you good sirs and fine wenches on this feast day of St. Hunger, patron saint of late-night greasy takeaways.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

Get smashed last night didja? Me too! And I had a veggie burger and chips on the way home! I only remembered when i saw the polystyrene in the kitchen


----------



## prunus (Dec 22, 2009)

If it was past midnight then St. Hunger will smile upon you.

Me?  No.  Bed by nine.  Knackered.

I see you've been cavorting with the fairy lights.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> If it was past midnight then St. Hunger will smile upon you.
> 
> Me?  No.  Bed by nine.  Knackered.
> 
> I see you've been cavorting with the fairy lights.



I _had_ to cavort - it was a free bar so I obeyed Teh Law.

You all bruised from cycle accident?


----------



## prunus (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes.

Ouch ouch ouch.  I'm very stiff today.  (Feel free to add your own entendres at will)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

On the bike today?


----------



## prunus (Dec 22, 2009)

Particularly my neck, from bouncing my head off the tarmac I guess.

Did I mention:  ouch ouch ouch?


----------



## prunus (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> On the bike today?



Hell yeah!  Takes more than a couple of battered buttocks to stop me you know.


----------



## cesare (Dec 22, 2009)

prunus said:


> Particularly my neck, from bouncing my head off the tarmac I guess.
> 
> Did I mention:  ouch ouch ouch?



Eep 

Slippy and slidey out there today.


----------



## prunus (Dec 22, 2009)

Always wear a helmet kids.   I was damn glad I was wearing mine.


----------



## Voley (Dec 22, 2009)

Jesus, prunus, that sounds rough.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

Poor Prunus!!!! 

Talking of bikes....where is Beecicle?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

There's no fucking way you'd catch me on a push iron in this weather!


----------



## prunus (Dec 22, 2009)

NVP said:


> Jesus, prunus, that sounds rough.



Ah, no, not that bad, but thanks for the sympathy.  I just hit a patch of black ice at speed and the bike disappeared from under me, leaving me speadeagled sliding along on my back.  Bit bruised and sore but nothing more - wasn't on the road at the time (it was in Kennington Park) otherwise it could have been nasty.  And as I say my helmet saved me.

So: always wear a helmet when cycling.  It only takes one slip (ho ho).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Poor Prunus!!!!
> 
> Talking of bikes....where is Beecicle?



Oh yeah. Hopefully just knuckling down to finish off before Xmas. She cycled home last night


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> 25 mins and I'm gone.... but back next week



Oh, that's OK


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

The drag continues....


----------



## Sadken (Dec 22, 2009)

Stella...sort me out with a Russian model, please.  Ta, love.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Stella...sort me out with a Russian model, please.  Ta, love.



HTH


----------



## prunus (Dec 22, 2009)

Tick.Tock.Tick.Tock.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd hit that.  Somehow.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe hollow out the hole at the front, I guess.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'd hit that.  Somehow.



Just let the superglue dry first, that's all I'm saying


----------



## Sadken (Dec 22, 2009)

Be a snug fit, just the way I like my planeginas.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 22, 2009)

I like my women like I like my airfix models.

Mostly constructed of plastic, and still slightly tacky.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

No stop it


----------



## Sadken (Dec 22, 2009)

And cold and inanimate, fogbat.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> And cold and inanimate, fogbat.



Something about your mum.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 22, 2009)

Something about _your_ mum, more like!!


----------



## fogbat (Dec 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Something about _your_ mum, more like!!





Touché!


----------



## Sadken (Dec 22, 2009)

Game, set and match to Sadken, I fancy.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

12:30 approaching...

___~~~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

God, I am wasting away another day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2009)

We are about to have our annual in-office celebratory glass of Bucks Fizz. 

The boss just loves this little 'tradition'. I hate it for some reason. I think it is the false bonhomie it entails.

Plus the fact that it is really quiet in the office, we have little or no work to do but our boss won't let us leave early and I would rather be at home than sitting here in the barely warm drinking cheap fizz.

I am in a bad, sulky mood aren't I?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are about to have our annual in-office celebratory glass of Bucks Fizz.
> 
> The boss just loves this little 'tradition'. I hate it for some reason. I think it is the false bonhomie it entails.
> 
> ...



Nooooooo. Your boss is a shitbag.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

At least you have fucking fizz off your boss queeny!

Fuck all here mate

Not that I'm bitter at all


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning (afternoon) winners  

Touch of a late night (06:00) and feeling pretty shady today. 
It is an ideal way to feel when about to go Christmas shopping


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> At least you have fucking fizz off your boss queeny!
> 
> Fuck all here mate
> 
> Not that I'm bitter at all



True - and she did get me a nice Christmas prezzie...I am just a mean old bag


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> True - and she did get me a nice Christmas prezzie...I am just a mean old bag



I've not even had a card

how fucking tight is that?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Morning (afternoon) winners
> 
> Touch of a late night (06:00) and feeling pretty shady today.
> It is an ideal way to feel when about to go Christmas shopping



haha!!   i reckon you'll last one hour, get the cold sweats, and retire to the nearest pub


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

*yawn*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> haha!!   i reckon you'll last one hour, get the cold sweats, and retire to the nearest pub



Everyfuckingyear this is me  

I think we are going to Clapham today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not going outside until tomorrow I think


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, I think I might start wrapping some pressies then

I've got half of Amazon's stock in the back office


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Second coffee is helping. 
May have a small pickmeup before braving the outdoors.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

this week is right dragging, it's STILL not Christmas


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Woop


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

in other news, one of those teenagers rang my bell last night, I said hello, he said is mumblemumble in? I said no, because no one else lived in the upstairs flat, I'll just ring him says teenager, I said, HE DOESN'T LIVE HERE, he looked confused, as I closed the door on his arse


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> in other news, one of those teenagers rang my bell last night, I said hello, he said is mumblemumble in? I said no, because no one else lived in the upstairs flat, I'll just ring him says teenager, I said, HE DOESN'T LIVE HERE, he looked confused, as I closed the door on his arse



Did you give him the cup  of sugar he clearly wanted?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did you give him the cup  of sugar he clearly wanted?



he  got a clip around the ear and was grateful for it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2009)

Three hours to go and I am so fucking bored!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

Halp!


*cries*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

.... and it's not the first time confused teenagers have knocked on my door, I think I know which house they need, fuck if I'm going to tell them (it's 2 doors away)  if they can't remember the no of the house they are going to, or the people they are visiting can't remember what number they actually live in, well hard cheese


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Time to get dressed _nearly_ I suppose.... 

Hate, hate, hate, hate.....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

12000 posts today?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

Can't be bothered...you kids go ahead and have fun....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Can't be bothered...you kids go ahead and have fun....



the drag is not about fun


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> the drag is not about fun



Don't have fun then...see if I care...

*sigh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh man I'm bored stiff. Feel really shitty about not having enough Xmas presents too


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Woop


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Should be going shopping


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Halp!
> 
> 
> *cries*



s'up rutti?


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 22, 2009)

Just had a meeting with a recruitment consultant... meh...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Just had a meeting with a recruitment consultant... meh...



Sounds positive?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> s'up rutti?



One day 3 hours to go....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Just had a meeting with a recruitment consultant... *meh*...





Badgers said:


> Sounds positive?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2009)

Office lunch is over for another year.  Wasn't too bad in the end, managed to find a bit of common ground with the MD (the Victoria Wood thing on BBC2 last night) so the conversation wasn't too shit.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Still not dressed
Still not shopping


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you got your eye on the 12k post?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Have you got your eye on the 12k post?



I HAVE to go shopping soon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still not dressed
> Still not shopping



Me neither! ME NEITHER! I really have to go into Town but I don't know what to buy!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> One day 3 hours to go....



But it's the start of the rest of your life


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still not dressed
> Still not shopping



you probably need a bit more of a pick me up, eh bhaaji? 

still wrapping pressies here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> But it's the start of the rest of your life



Yeah...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> you probably need a bit more of a pick me up, eh bhaaji?



It is being prepared as I type. 
Breakfast of champions and all that. 

Plan is to get dressed, get on the bus and then straight to the pub to stiffen up the lip for the shop hell. Next year I will do ALL my shopping through the year like I do EVERY fucking year


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sounds positive?



Dunno - not sure she's in the right field for me. I can't really be arsed with job stuff at the moment!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Dunno - not sure she's in the right field for me. I can't really be arsed with job stuff at the moment!



I find it hateful (who doesn't?) too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2009)

I've just had a piece of Waitrose Stollen


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just had a piece of Waitrose Stollen



We will organise a possee a hunt the wrong un down, show no mercy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> We will organise a possee a hunt the wrong un down, show no mercy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

online scrabble...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

I want a 'pick me up'


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Soon, leaving to go shopping soon, will get dressed soon, soon....soon....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have had 3 Christmas cards from people at work, I have given none in return, I'm all take,take,take


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I want a 'pick me up'



I've got my xmas 'supplies' in my rucksack...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I've got my xmas 'supplies' in my rucksack...



Well, wrack 'em up and I'll swing by on my way to John Lewis


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

I have failed to get my xmas 'supplies' this year apart from a small sniff last night.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

Get the fucking drugs out then

god, could murder a spliff right now.  you know, i very nearly skinned a small one up for this affy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

Right. THAT'S IT! I am having a shower and getting dressed! NOW!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Right. THAT'S IT! I am having a shower and getting dressed! NOW!



Don't bother with the shower...it will just waste time and make you more susceptible to the cold...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, okay, okay... 

Wifey appears to be about half dressed and although she is back sitting down again we are moving in the right direction. Need to buck the fuck up _soon_ and get up or at least lean forward a bit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Okay, okay, okay...
> 
> Wifey appears to be about half dressed and although she is back sitting down again we are moving in the right direction. Need to buck the fuck up _soon_ and get up or at least lean forward a bit.



Now it's wifey's fault?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2009)

The newbie is having some kind of soup for his lunch....it smells veggie and slighty rotting. I feel sick


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, I am getting up 

Will update you from The Falcon in an hour or so


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

Am showered. Showering is good as it re-sets body temp and I am now able to brave sitting about in a dressing gown, which I was shivering doing 30 mins ago 

This is a nice white waffle weave cotton dressing gown, not a stained towelling thing btw


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

Wrapping's done

Scanner is fucked again.  Snotty bloke on phone being snotty.  Just fucking fix it, eh? 

Oaties time


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am showered. Showering is good as it re-sets body temp and I am now able to brave sitting about in a dressing gown, which I was shivering doing 30 mins ago



I hate that first couple of minutes feeling like your skin's being boiled though


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Will update you from The Falcon in an hour or so





Good luck


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I hate that first couple of minutes feeling like your skin's being boiled though



Do you know what thought? Since I have been unemployed and not necessarily having a shower at the same time every day, or indeed at all, I have forgotten which way is on and off for the hot tap! Very odd. Spent 2 years in this place doing it automatically but recently I am all confused with it. Out of the habit I suppose. Have to remember 'Clockwise for cold'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2009)

MUST. NOT. FALL. ASLEEP.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm almost dressed!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2009)

35 minutes to go - HURRY!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you know what thought? Since I have been unemployed and not necessarily having a shower at the same time every day, or indeed at all, I have forgotten which way is on and off for the hot tap! Very odd. Spent 2 years in this place doing it automatically but recently I am all confused with it. Out of the habit I suppose. Have to remember 'Clockwise for cold'



That's cos you're on autopilot in the morning - you never normally think about it, and now you are having to think about it.

No news about that last interview?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

Right well, almost into the last hour now, thank christ


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That's cos you're on autopilot in the morning - you never normally think about it, and now you are having to think about it.
> 
> No news about that last interview?



Oh yes - didn't get it. You'd know if I did 

All starts again in January I suppose :shrug:


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh yes - didn't get it. You'd know if I did
> 
> All starts again in January I suppose :shrug:



Ah

fuck em, their loss


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

You knows it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2009)

Right - off to do Christmas food shopping. Hee hee! Laters ya'll


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

Am leaving early too....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

I has Tizer, wheat crunchies (bacon flavour) and a yorkie bar (raisin and biscuit)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

Great...just found out nobody in this shit hole confirmed my timesheet last week so I will not get paid this week.


*screamssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

Have called the agency.....HOPEFULLY they will sort it....

*crosses fingers and headbutts wall


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Fucking hell Rutty 
Can you take a sub/advance as it is not your fault? I would be spitting if that was me, not much work fun for you ATM!!!!

We have made it to the pub using the medium of a bus packed like sardines. People in the main do seem very festive, mainly just rushed and stressed looking. So we pretty much fit right in at the moment


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

aye, seriously shit end to the year for you Ru - this must mean that next year will be better 


bhaaji - thought you were actually going shopping, and not just to the pub?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2009)

fuck it, i'm away

tara all


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

See ya later Soggy x


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Mentally I am shopping you fucking doubters


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

In the queue in hmv!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

Still in the pub. 
Shopping soon though and everything!!!!

In other news I want something nice for tea. Not sure what to have but it needs to be really hearty and stuff like that. I guess it could be a burger? I rarely have burgers these days so deserve one really


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Mentally I am shopping you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2009)

Am having a fag outside john lewis. Might throw self in front of bus


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am having a fag outside john lewis. Might throw self in front of bus



how's the shopping going? is it mentalist?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

Have a large glass of dark rum. Jamas and home = calm.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2009)

About 75% done with the shopping now. Need something to eat and drink in a nice quiet place to rid myself of the shopping horrors. Currently on bus chock full of people dragging plastic bags behind themselves and looking oppressed. Pretty much like we look (apart from the plastic bags) right now I guess. Bring on the fucking turkey and booze....!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2009)

You guys are so brave Baggers....Brave Kittyfox and buggerbadger!


----------



## cesare (Dec 22, 2009)

*deep breaths*

Jebus, brother's job at risk now into the bargain ... why the fck do companies suddenly fucking do this at Christmastime, or just after (even worse). 

Every year it pisses me off, over and over again. I FUCKING HATE DECEMBER. It always happens - every fucking year. Crap employers not seeing the signs and letting people know in good time. They always axe out of the blue, or worse, let people spend then announce it Jan 1. 

What the fuck - you incompetent cunts. You deserve to go out of business if you can't manage it better than this. But you'll be fine eh, no sleepless nights.


----------



## Voley (Dec 22, 2009)

cesare said:


> What the fuck - you incompetent cunts. You deserve to go out of business if you can't manage it better than this.



Quite.

So many companies either give you a nice Xmas prezzy of redundancy or leave you to sweat it out come Jan first. 

Every year, without fail.


----------



## cesare (Dec 22, 2009)

NVP said:


> Quite.
> 
> So many companies either give you a nice Xmas prezzy of redundancy or leave you to sweat it out come Jan first.
> 
> Every year, without fail.



Every year, without fail. And they pay me to advise them how to do it and I take the work cos I need it but I want to neckshot them. They don't have the guts to fucking do it properly, jesus wept. Big angry smiley - fucking behave!!!


----------



## cesare (Dec 23, 2009)

Ooo, a proper rant  Sorry 

I fell asleep on the settee, having done none of the wrapping/cooking I intended. Woke up at 4am


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Every year, without fail. And they pay me to advise them how to do it and I take the work cos I need it but I want to neckshot them. They don't have the guts to fucking do it properly, jesus wept. Big angry smiley - fucking behave!!!



nasty fuckers  I feel for you babes 

2 more days of the christmas drag for this young un


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

I appear to have overslept...

First coffee in Hackney


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Ooo, a proper rant  Sorry
> 
> I fell asleep on the settee, having done none of the wrapping/cooking I intended. Woke up at 4am





Rutita1 said:


> I appear to have overslept...
> 
> First coffee in Hackney



haha


----------



## cesare (Dec 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



I have been wrapping this morning


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

2nd coffee....


----------



## prunus (Dec 23, 2009)

What's this I see before me?  The last day of work this year?  Why, I do believe it is


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> I have been rapping this morning


*corrected*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am well layered up, Michelin man stylie


----------



## cesare (Dec 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> *corrected*





In time with breakfast TV, oh woe is me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2009)

Woken by postman. One more parcel then i'm free of London shackles and to bosom of family


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

prunus said:


> What's this I see before me?  The last day of work this year?  Why, I do believe it is



Oh yes indeedy - this is like all the best Fridays rolled into one 



marty21 said:


> I am well layered up, Michelin man stylie



Heh - I have a long thermal vest on, long sleeved tshirt, poloneck jumper, and a huge woolly cardie on.  And my fan heater, which either burns my ankles or makes my arse sweaty, depending on where I put it 


Woohooo!!!! *does little happy dance*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Happy draggers today 

Nice meal last night and was worn out so early to sleep. 
Feel better today but we are still needing to shop a little bit today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2009)

Town was _mental_ yesterday  Oxford Street tube was closed cuz it was too full (I think), rivers of people on the pavements, no proper toy department in John Lewis or Debenhams or House of Fraser


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Town was _mental_ yesterday



Clapham was actually quite bearable for us. 
Am heading to Wandsworth today though which is gonna hurt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2009)

There's nowhere to buy stuff around here. Woolworths is gone and the rest is all shit shops for poor people


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

High Street fail is annoying isn't it? 

Next year it will ALL be done online I promise (again)


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr Dogshit Rainy Day rang before, to wish me a happy christmas, and talking about how we will have a good xmas do next year

Yeh mate, like I'm gonna fucking be here next year eh? NOT, you tit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Mr Dogshit Rainy Day rang before, to wish me a happy christmas, and talking about how we will have a good xmas do next year
> 
> Yeh mate, like I'm gonna fucking be here next year eh? NOT, you tit



How did he take this news?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How did he take this news?



Well obviously I didn't actually say that to him bhaaji, duh


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well obviously I didn't actually say that to him bhaaji, duh





Wifey is still sleepy sleepy so the shopping is delayed and this makes me happy. Of course we HAVE to get it done but a little procrastination in matters of the high street is a good thing I feel.


----------



## prunus (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm going up to Oxford Street to do my Christmas shopping today.  Everyone else will have finished theirs by now, won't they?  So it'll be empty up there, yes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2009)

prunus said:


> I'm going up to Oxford Street to do my Christmas shopping today.  Everyone else will have finished theirs by now, won't they?  So it'll be empty up there, yes?



Hahahahahhaha! AHAHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHH! It was like a _nightmare_ yesterday! A NIGHTMARE!


----------



## cesare (Dec 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Town was _mental_ yesterday  Oxford Street tube was closed cuz it was too full (I think), rivers of people on the pavements, no proper toy department in John Lewis or Debenhams or House of Fraser



I did most of mine in Liverpool St/Spitalfields. Busy, but not too bad.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

Have saltered in at 10:40am.

Will type up my handover notes (I know I'm a mug), write letter to boss and send a few emails and then I am out of hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Will you be having a drop of rum tonight Ru?

I think I might be having a tiny glass of red 

Am fucking starving at the mo


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Pleasing card from my father today. 
Aside from the usual newspaper clippings and cartoons he sends me there were also my name tags from primary school


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> *Will you be having a drop of rum tonight Ru*?



I suppose I'll have to to warm up, am freezing in the office....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Pleasing card from my father today.
> Aside from the usual newspaper clippings and cartoons he sends me there were also my name tags from primary school



Your dad sounds interesting.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Your dad sounds interesting.



He is an enigma in a good way...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2009)

Phew - no drag here today! Have been out to pick up stuff we couldn't get last night, cleared the path of snow/ice, wrapped a load of presents and cleared up .... in preparation for my Mum and dad who are on their way!!

Now I have to make some mince pies plus chestnut & pumpkin soup. Time to find some cheesy Christmas music I think!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Right winners
I am off to get groceries 
Then back for bath and off to the shop hell


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Have saltered in at 10:40am.


not dry roasted.

maybe you mean 'sauntered'.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> not dry roasted.
> 
> maybe you mean 'sauntered'.



Yes I did picknosepedant!!!!...although to be fair I am feeling quite nutty today...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Right, well that's all of my work done, bar some voicemail work that I need the comms company to talk me through (that'll be at 4.55 then).

Roast goose recipe printed out, mot costs checked out, leccy contract signed and sealed, and now begins the longest drag of the entire year.  I hate the last 3 hours.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> and now begins the longest drag of the entire year.  I hate the last 3 hours.



I would swap it for the shopping we are are about to face


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I would swap it for the shopping we are are about to face



Actually, yeh, doesn't seem so bad when compared to xmas shopping


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Actually, yeh, doesn't seem so bad when compared to xmas shopping



I have already got the wrong kind of ham and the wrong kind of washing stuff 

Gotta get this fucking shop done, it will get done


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Just me left in the building, twiddling my thumbs

ho hum

can't go cos doing phone answering for one of the tenants


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Trains delayed so still not started


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

Mental day so far, major leaking into about 3 flats, we have to put shouty man in temporary accomodation, he shouted and yelled,and stormed out, now the main water main for the area has burst!  Happy days


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

Handover notes finished....

Sweet members of the department (not bosses) have brought me a card, plant and chocolates....

Out of her in 10 mins of so.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Trains delayed so still not started


jesus bhaaji - rough man


marty21 said:


> Mental day so far, major leaking into about 3 flats, we have to put shouty man in temporary accomodation, he shouted and yelled,and stormed out, now the main water main for the area has burst!  Happy days


!!  could have done without that eh marty?!


Rutita1 said:


> Handover notes finished....
> 
> Sweet members of the department (not bosses) have brought me a card, plant and chocolates....
> 
> Out of her in 10 mins of so.



And you have a bloody lovely evening you, or else


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2009)

I;m eating salt and vinegar Pringles. All 90 of them.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

One hour to go,now every fucker is complaining about the water,and it has nowt to do with us


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

tell em to fuck the fuck off marty

I have just had a small twix, and my last Oatie

might have to resort to more clementines in a bit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you find, soj, that you can eat clementines like sweets om nom nom then suddenly one day you get a sack of shit ones? It's _so_ disappointing


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am preparing for another joyous encounter with shouty man drinking irn bru


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you find, soj, that you can eat clementines like sweets om nom nom then suddenly one day you get a sack of shit ones? It's _so_ disappointing



time of year I think stells.  this is the optimum time for them - in a month they'll taste disgusting.

that's my theory anyway.

is it drinking time yet?  i'm fed up of waiting now


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I am preparing for another joyous encounter with shouty man drinking irn bru



pretend to have gone suddenly deaf 

i'll pay you a tenner if you do it, dare ya


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

water is restored


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Train got us there. 
Well, not to the actual shops, more like the pub but one step at a time.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> water is restored



boring


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Train got us there.
> Well, not to the actual shops, *more like the pub* but one step at a time.





but also  I WANT A DRINK TOO


----------



## gabi (Dec 23, 2009)

this day is fucking killing me. each minute feels like 20.

my friends are already in the fucking pub and im still here listening to fucking kt tunstall.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

I know how you feel

I've taken 2 phonecalls in the last hour.  Both said they'd ring him back tomorrow.

So, no pressy from boss, no card, nowt, and not even let go early

When I was in charge I used to send all my staff home early, AND buy them fucking pressies and cards


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2009)

Just wrapping the last prezzy here, letting a decent bottle of red breathe for a bit before I arse the lot and, you know what? I think I'll declare it Xmas now if you don't mind. 

Merry Xmas, draggerz. 

xx


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry xmas to you too mate

I've just taken full advantage of an empty building and let rip a massive fart in reception  ahhh.   

10 minutes to go


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

just had 20 minutes with shouty man - now he has gone


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

bollocks to it, i'm off

have a good un y'all - ho ho ho and all that


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2009)

*IT'S ALL YOUR FUCKING FAULT, MARTY21 !!!!!*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> *IT'S ALL YOUR FUCKING FAULT, MARTY21 !!!!!*



*FUCK OFF SHOUTY MAN ! *


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2009)

Badgers missed the 12000th post.


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> *FUCK OFF SHOUTY MAN ! *



*AND A MERRY FUCKING XMAS TO YOU, TOO, CUNT !!!*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> *AND A MERRY FUCKING XMAS TO YOU, TOO, CUNT !!!*



*compliments of the cunting season*


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've calmed down now


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2009)

Cathartic, isn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Cathartic, isn't it?



I bet you met a few shouty men in your past working life - ooh to be able to say what you really think to them


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2009)

We use to get this bloke who reckoned he'd go up on the rooF and fix the fucking boiler himself if WE DIDN'T GET IF FIXED _RIGHT! FUCKING! NAAAAAAH!

I'M GOIN UP ON THE FACKIN ROOOOOOOOOOF !!!!_


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2009)

His other party trick was to collect any mail for the previous tenant and throw it at us screaming *'HE DOESN'T FACKIN LIVE THERE ANY MOOOOOOORRRRREEEEE!!!'*

Mail we hadn't sent him.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

shouty man likes it when other tenants come into reception, as he enjoys shouting at them as well

he also likes to say

"I go to lawyer, he sort you out" to which I always say in a calm voice

"you have the right to do that" 

when what I really want to say is 

"fuck off and do one"


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2009)

When I worked in Paddington this Egyptian woman who had a few problems with English once came in and explained her mouse infestation problem to me as  'MOUSE! HOUSE! I AM DYING!' I got pest control round and they sorted it and then she came in with this fried fish dish for me to say thanks. My boss told me I wasn't allowed to accept gifts. 

It's mental being a Housing Officer sometimes.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

Home is warm...rum is warm....dinner is warm.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> When I worked in Paddington this Egyptian woman who had a few problems with English once came in and explained her mouse infestation problem to me as  'MOUSE! HOUSE! I AM DYING!' I got pest control round and they sorted it and then she came in with this fried fish dish for me to say thanks. My boss told me I wasn't allowed to accept gifts.
> 
> It's mental being a Housing Officer sometimes.



 to gift grinch 

my favourite tenant was also in Paddington  he might have been egyptian, he had fallen on hard times, lost his business (he had been very successful until according to him, the banks fucked his arse hard) so he ended up in a bedsit in maida vale. He had never had to budget, and he came in one day to see me, with a big water rates bill, I said he had to call them to arrange to pay in installments, he couldn't work out why benefit wasn't enough to cover all the bills (you don't say ) so I asked him what he was spending his money on, he said he went out to lunch every day, I said maybe he needed to buy food in, or go somewhere cheaper for lunch

"ridiculous, you can't get a decent lunch around here for under £20!"

not sure his benefit money would have stretched to many of these decent lunches, I saw a mate a few months ago and he told me the tenant had died


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Merry xmas to you too mate
> 
> I've just taken full advantage of an empty building and let rip a massive fart in reception  ahhh.
> 
> 10 minutes to go





NVP said:


> Badgers missed the 12000th post.



oh my fucking lord

i did it without thinking

i got the 12k post 

i'm slapping my thighs and everything now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oh my fucking lord
> 
> i did it without thinking
> 
> ...



*rum posting....
It is your replacement gift from tight bastard boss. 

*Rutita1 posting...
Have a good crimbo break soj!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *rum posting....
> It is your replacement gift from tight bastard boss.
> 
> *Rutita1 posting...
> Have a good crimbo break soj!





i just skinned up the wrong way  *weed posting*

*soj posting* you have a good un babe *


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Merry xmas to you too mate
> 
> I've just taken full advantage of an empty building and let rip a massive fart in reception  ahhh.
> 
> 10 minutes to go



*#12000*

Will see you in the new year young lady


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

I am thinking....new year...new thread! 


First dragger to claim it owns it.....there'll be no arguments either...


*eyes on the prize*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I am thinking....new year...new thread!
> 
> 
> First dragger to claim it owns it.....there'll be no arguments either...
> ...



we will get to 13000 posts and then a new thread in the new year


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *#12000*
> 
> Will see you in the new year young lady





i got it bajjy - are you proud of me now? are you?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

who has to work tomorrow then? I bloody do


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we will get to 13000 posts and then a new thread in the new year



Marty, welcome aboard the countdown to the new 2010 draggers thread. 


*eyes on the prize*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> who has to work tomorrow then? I bloody do



 No, sorry, tomorrow I am  unemployed.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Marty, welcome aboard the countdown to the new 2010 draggers thread.
> 
> 
> *eyes on the prize*



twentyten draggers, a new generation


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> twentyten draggers, a new generation



Good possible name...BUT if I am first to post it...I _may_ change it!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> who has to work tomorrow then? I bloody do



no fucking work for me tomorrow

ohhh

sooo goood 

how long you working marty?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the drag
NVP was not stirring, nor even a marty
The stockings were hung by the chimney by cesare
In hopes that St prunus soon would be there

sojourner and 5t3IIa were nestled all snug in their beds
While visions of QueenOfGoths danced in their heads
And Rutita1 in her ‘kerchief, and I in my cap
Had just settled our BiddlyBee for a long winter’s nap

x


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

that's all well and good but what tune is it to?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> that's all well and good but what tune is it to?



Are you saying this simply to devalue my work?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

Why do I have to be the one stripped down to only a kerchief, dancing around like a xmas nymph? 


....and soj is right...I don't dance aound practically naked to any old tune buggerboy....make it funky at least!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Tis the season


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Are you saying this simply to devalue my work?





i have thrown off my shackles, i do not know what you mean


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Tis the season



I know the poem Baggers but just object to my character and the possibility that the music isn't funky.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> i have thrown off my shackles, i do not know what you mean



You needs the chakras more than da shackles treacle


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You needs the chakras more than da shackles treacle



I get my chakras once or twice a year at little festivals


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I know the poem Baggers but just object to my character and the possibility that the music isn't funky.



You make your own character in this world Ruttler 



sojourner said:


> I get my chakras once or twice a year at little festivals



With you on that sister


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> no fucking work for me tomorrow
> 
> ohhh
> 
> ...



I'm pleased for you Soj

I am up again, for another day at work, I'm hoping that the management might be filled with Christmas spirit and allow us to leave early, but at the moment, it's a normal day, the drag continnueth


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I am up again, for another day at work, I'm hoping that the management might be filled with Christmas spirit and allow us to leave early, but at the moment, it's a normal day, the drag continnueth



Hang in there Marty, we are all with you in spirit on your Friday/Christmas Eve  

Up early for a day off but two hours later than a usual Thursday so not all bad I guess. Today will be mostly spent cleaning up flat, wrapping presents, travelling over to Kent and lazing about. We may have to go to mass though.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 24, 2009)

I have lost all my christmas cheer, and can't even muster a smile. Got to travel to the other end of the country today 
Hope you get to leave early marty


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 24, 2009)

still pissed


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Ham for breakfast here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have lost all my christmas cheer, and can't even muster a smile. Got to travel to the other end of the country today
> Hope you get to leave early marty



Hopefully you will find it on the journey Bee NOT if you travel by bike though 


I, over here in Hackney, just got up and am having my first coffee..


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 24, 2009)

Hopefully ruti, not feeling so positive though... definitely not cycling, I have my limits


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have lost all my christmas cheer



Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the drag
NVP was not stirring, nor even a marty
The stockings were hung by the chimney by cesare
In hopes that St prunus soon would be there

sojourner and 5t3IIa were nestled all snug in their beds
While visions of QueenOfGoths danced in their heads
And Rutita1 in her ‘kerchief, and I in my cap
Had just settled our BiddlyBee for a long winter’s nap


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am keeping the drag fires burning today, lovely drive in through almost empty streets, likely to drag until at least 4pm though, I work for the Christmas Grinch


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the drag
> NVP was not stirring, nor even a marty
> The stockings were hung by the chimney by cesare
> In hopes that St prunus soon would be there
> ...



Nice, the Marty is stirring now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Only Marty is working today? 

2nd coffee in Hackney...


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 24, 2009)

Morning all.

Nothing much happening here either, hopefully we'll get away early.  Yesterday we tried building a catapult/ballista type thing out of stationary and ended up smashing a wine glass (and nearly one of the windows)


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Not many phone calls and no shouty man yet, we put him up in a hotel last night in london's fashionable kilburn/queens park area


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Nothing much happening here either, hopefully we'll get away early.  Yesterday we tried building a catapult/ballista type thing out of stationary and ended up smashing a wine glass (and nearly one of the windows)



Were you snowed in or something?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 24, 2009)

Nah, just made to stay here until 5 with absolutely nothing to do.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Done some washing up. 
Heading off about half three I think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2009)

Concious in Sunny Sussex. Got a billion gifts to wrap. Why oh why it'll all be over in 36 hours but, hey. At least i get some new shit


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got a billion gifts to wrap.



http://www.eartheasy.com/gift_wrapping.htm


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

One phonecall and replied to one email, the drag is mighty today, with tinsel on


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> with tinsel on



What colour


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What colour


rascist


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> One phonecall and replied to one email, the drag is mighty today, with tinsel on



On line scrabble.....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What colour



Silver, having a Christmas ___~~~


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> On line scrabble.....



Where do you play? I heart scrabbs, can't play at work though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Eggs soon 
With leftover ham


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Where do you play? I heart scrabbs, can't play at work though



We could play on FB


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> FB


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


>



Only  for scrabble bugggerboy honest


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Alright Rutti Tutti, just for scrabble it must be.... 

Chore time again here, have procrastinated enough


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> We could play on FB



Maybe after work if you are around


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Maybe after work if you are around



Cool...no crying to Badgers if I win though.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Cool...no crying to Badgers if I win though.



I am most excellent at scrabbs


----------



## kittyP (Dec 24, 2009)

In between coats of red glitter nail varnish. 

Getting hungry. 

Getting twitchy at the thought of present wrapping.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I am most excellent at scrabbs



As excellent as you are at pool?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I am most excellent at scrabbs



I am moar mostest excelennt than you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I am most excellent at scrabbs





Badgers said:


> I am moar mostest excelennt than you



Bring it on!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

The table was dodgy


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am moar mostest excelennt than you





Rutita1 said:


> Bring it on!!!



You better bring your A game, I am a wordsmith


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Getting twitchy at the thought of present wrapping.



You will be fine


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

It's only 10.36 ffs the drag is well strong


----------



## kittyP (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You will be fine



I know I am doing it but seeing as you didn't buy me one of those hand strap tape cutters, you will be helping cut bits of tape and sticking them on the edge of the coffee table for me. 

Just trying to work out what christmas film to watch while doing it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> You better bring your A game, I am a wordsmith


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> It's only 10.36 ffs the drag is well strong



Have you smoked enough?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You will be fine





kittyP said:


> I know I am doing it but seeing as you didn't buy me one of those hand strap tape cutters, you will be helping cut bits of tape and sticking them on the edge of the coffee table for me.
> 
> Just trying to work out what christmas film to watch while doing it.



Are you posting from different rooms at least?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you posting from different rooms at least?



Stop analysing our nothing lives, you will shatter the illusion!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Stop analysing our nothing lives, you will shatter the illusion!!!



 What illusion?


So....are you in the same room then?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have you smoked enough?



Good plan


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Good plan



I am all about ideas today


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Woman in jammies and big coat just strolled by, carrying milk for her morning beverage, for her the drag has stopped


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am all about ideas today



Wrapping ideas?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

In other news:

I am trying to motivate myself to...

1. Call my mum.
2. Clean the house.
3. Do some washing.
4. Go shopping.
5. Other stuff that I can't be bothered to do.


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

Morning all! Button has gone to catch his train and now I have to clear up from mammoth xmas meal from last night and mince-pie making this morning. It's a day of housework and more cooking ready to take over to folks tomorrow.

Nowt else to do though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Did anyone see that Scrabble doc on bbc1 a few nights ago? It was on that yentob imagine show, there are professional Scrabble players in Nigeria!  That fact almost makes me want to overlook all that fraud shenanigans they get up to.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Might tidy my desk


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Might tidy my desk



Maverick!!! 

Mine is tidy as I type.
It has however been tidy for 18 months so was not really a treat.


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

Damn. Just remembered that I have to do xmas emails.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2009)

cesare said:


> Damn. Just remembered that I have to do xmas emails.


haha


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



Tis the season


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha





I'm pretty organised otherwise. It's going to feel weird tomorrow morning without the usual rushing about.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 24, 2009)

Last bot of work done, desk tidied (ish), backup in progress.  Just waiting to go now...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Have washed up and played a little guitar....have decided to play for my parents tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Food nearly done 
Washing spinning in machine
Dry clothes put (nearly) away 
Washing up done 
Kitchen prepped for mopping

__~


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

Ate a mince-pie and a bit of cold pork tenderloin. Still not dressed.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Have polished...put dry washing away and called mother...tidying up has also prompted me to throw away 3 handbags, 2 candle holders and a tile..


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

desk still untidy 

almost a disaster here - burst water main - no water to estate - seems to be back working - there was a possibility that we might have to come in over xmas to distribute emergency water if it hadn't been repaired  <crosses fingers that the mains hold over xmas>


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> almost a disaster here - burst water main - no water to estate - seems to be back working - there was a possibility that we might have to come in over xmas to distribute emergency water if it hadn't been repaired  <crosses fingers that the mains hold over xmas>


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> desk still untidy
> 
> almost a disaster here - burst water main - no water to estate - seems to be back working - there was a possibility that we might have to come in over xmas to distribute emergency water if it hadn't been repaired  <crosses fingers that the mains hold over xmas>




Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


>





cesare said:


> Fingers crossed for you!



just found out, they have fixed it temporarily, one team has gone, another team from Thames water on their way, the mains is still burst, might be more problems later 

<crosses all limbs>


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just found out, they have fixed it temporarily, one team has gone, another team from Thames water on their way, the mains is still burst, might be more problems later
> 
> <crosses all limbs>



OOO!!! *touches wood too*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

THIS is a Christmas drama, there HAS to be a happy ending


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

There will be, marty. There WILL be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> THIS is a Christmas drama, there HAS to be a happy ending


yeh like herod with the children


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh like herod with the children



herod not yet seen in NW1 THANK FUCK


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

It will be good! 

Marty will be seen later running through the town shouting out......



> Hello, Hackney! Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas, movie house! Merry Christmas, Starbucks! Merry Christmas, you wonderful old RBS Bank! Hey! Merry Christmas, To all the Draggers!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It will be good!
> 
> Marty will be seen later running through the town shouting out......



like Hackney has a starbucks!   in clapton, a KFC would class as regeneration


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Washing now on.....floors need cleaning...

___~~


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> like Hackney has a starbucks!   in clapton, a KFC would class as regeneration


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

Hung up first load of washing. Gonna run a bath now.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> like Hackney has a starbucks!   in clapton, a KFC would class as regeneration



Quality... 

I await the corporate takeover battle of Morley's Chicken & Rib VS KFC and the ensuing riots leading to the revolution we all year for. 

In other news I am on top chore form


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news I am on top chore form



Have you done the bits of sellotape yet? 


/priorities!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Have you done the bits of sellotape yet?
> 
> 
> /priorities!



yes, how is the wrapping going ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

*thinks we will need Kittyfox's input on this one.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Have you done the bits of sellotape yet?
> 
> /priorities!





marty21 said:


> yes, how is the wrapping going ?



Kitty seems to have it under control

Although I have done the cooking, washing, washing up, tidied up, cleaned the kitchen AND sorted my sock draw 

Did I still get the good deal


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Kitty seems to have it under control
> 
> Although I have done the cooking, washing, washing up, tidied up, cleaned the kitchen AND sorted my sock draw
> 
> Did I still get the good deal



busy badger is busy


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 24, 2009)

Fancy bringin me a tin of beans round in the motor marty?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2009)

OK!

Managed to go out and get slightly pissed last night then got a lift to Sussex from bro and in bosom of family by 1.30am. Slept in bro's uncomfortsble bed while he slept in sitting room with his 3 sprats arranged on the sofas. Got up early-ish, had coffee and a shower, did the wrapping with small child as a 'sellotape tree', had lunch and now hiding from small children #1, #2 and #3. They talk ALL THE TIME 

Slightly bored already


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 24, 2009)

Small children what can talk are really fucking irritating.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 24, 2009)

So I got in this morning to find that work closes at 2 today.  Good?  Well my train is booked for 5.00.  Hell's train.  Still, at least I'll have a few hours to get happily drunk to cope with it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Wrapping nearly done (I think) but trying not to ask. 

Bins emptied and cleaned, recycling ready to go out, most clothes ready for packing, not far to go now....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

el-ahrairah said:


> So I got in this morning to find that work closes at 2 today.  Good?  Well my train is booked for 5.00.  Hell's train.  Still, at least I'll have a few hours to get happily drunk to cope with it.



El-ahrairah and his trickery


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 24, 2009)

At home now. Hopefully no more dragging until the new year! 

Now I'm off to get a few last minute extra presents as there's a bit more money in the bank than I thought


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2009)

I am not getting drunk until trad Xmas Eve drinkies in the village. Quite proud of self as this house is chock full of Bailey's at the mo


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2009)

it won't be come the morning.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

tribal_princes said:


> Fancy bringin me a tin of beans round in the motor marty?



Heinz ? branstons ?,shops own brand?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Heinz ? branstons ?,shops own brand?



aduki beans


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> it won't be come the morning.



I am saving it for the morning. MOther and I have a bottle each as far as I cna tell.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am saving it for the morning. MOther and I have a bottle each as far as I cna tell.


are you sure you haven't started already?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> are you sure you haven't started already?



Teeny notebook keyboard. Why don't you fuck off?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Just popped the last recycling down. 
Got distracted by the offy and grabbed some cider. 
Not bad really for Christmas Eve, only second can poured


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Teeny notebook keyboard. Why don't you fuck off?


a bad workman blames his tools. i suppose that goes for women too.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> a bad workman blames his tools. i suppose that goes for women too.



Oh don't even talk to me\1 :mad;


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh don't even talk to me\1 :mad;


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh don't even talk to me\1 :mad;



He is like the Black Rabbit of Inlé today isn't he 5t3IIa-rah?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

About 90 dragging minutes left, then Christmas starts, Finally


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> He is like the Black Rabbit of Inlé today isn't he 5t3IIa-rah?



YOu know I'd join in with yourn Watrshipdownisms, dasrling, but I haven't been able to watch it since I was a little kid. S'traumatic


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thames water still investigating leak!  Clock is ticking, the drama continues


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Faulty internet connection has lead to a flurry of activity in Hackney...

Washing done and hung up...floors are clean, community backboard is clean also, I am dressed....only have to go shopping now...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2009)

I tidied my flat before I left it yesterday, fuck knows why


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I tidied my flat before I left it yesterday, fuck knows why



Great to come home to a clean flat....GREAT I tell ya!


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Heinz ? branstons ?,shops own brand?



There is only one kind of beans


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Had a good stab at the old homestead but can't be arsed getting it gleaming when we have to pack and clean again for the end of January. Will feel better to come home to a bit of order though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## pengaleng (Dec 24, 2009)

I just want some beans to go with my dinner, I can't go out again, someone bring me some beans pls?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Got no peas?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 24, 2009)

I was really looking forward to having beans  I forgot to get them at the shop, if I go out again I will have a breakdown


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I was really looking forward to having beans  I forgot to get them at the shop, if I go out again I will have a breakdown



baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabes! I'm still at work, can't get there


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 24, 2009)

Ohhhhhh buttttttttt maaaaarrrrrtyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabes! I'm still at work



Stay on target


Eeeek, running a bit late for second to last train of the day. Still got 1.5 hours to get to London Bridge for the last train but you just know it is safer to get the second to last.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Stay on target
> 
> 
> Eeeek, running a bit late for second to last train of the day. *Still got 1.5 hours to get to London Bridge for the last train* but you just know it is safer to get the second to last.



 Cutting it fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Stay on target
> 
> 
> Eeeek, running a bit late for second to last train of the day. Still got 1.5 hours to get to London Bridge for the last train but you just know it is safer to get the second to last.



good luck, get your shit together man!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Cutting it fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Finer than you think young lady, finer than you think... 

In fact the train was 15:30 so we are now about to miss it 

Back up plan kicking in now


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Finer than you think young lady, finer than you think...
> 
> In fact the train was 15:30 so we are now about to miss it
> 
> Back up plan kicking in now



always wise to have a back up plan


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh god badgerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrssssssssssssssssss!

Last minute drag dramas...I daren't go out shopping....you will definately miss it if I am not here to witness it...


Hang on...



Move your butt buggerboy!


Am almost tempted to rush down to London bridge and create a bomb scare to make sure no trains leave before you get there....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

What's plan B?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> always wise to have a back up plan



Back up plan is actually easier on us so  

In-laws sound calmer than they did when they found out we were not going to Ross-on-Wye for Christmas with friends just a few days ago


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Am almost tempted to rush down to London bridge and create a bomb scare to make sure no trains leave before you get there....







Rutita1 said:


> What's plan B?



We can head out on another Kent line and pick up a cab. Means we get another hour at home checking all is packed and organised so not the end of the world.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

mrs21 heading up here for a lift home - hoping that oddbins is still open in Stoke Newington, I wants bourbon


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We can head out on another Kent line and pick up a cab. Means we get another hour at home checking all is packed and organised so not the end of the world.



Okay then....but hell...send me a telepathic message if you need me to head down to a mainline station and disrupt train leaving times okay...


Always here to help the drag, y'know.


Off shopping now....hate shopping


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Dragsmas one and all


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

Lovely hot soaky bath, I started dropping off and only woke up when the corner of my book fell in the water.

Now nipping to corner shop, run out of flour.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry dragmas everyone


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Merry Dragsmas one and all



Merry Dragsmas to all!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm still officially on the work drag though, just so you lot know


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm still officially on the work drag though, just so you lot know



Not for long now though! (We hope).

Apparently button's mum says my mince pies are the best she's ever had :smug:


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 heading up here for a lift home - hoping that oddbins is still open in Stoke Newington, I wants bourbon



Pick me up some beans


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm still officially on the work drag though, just so you lot know



Hang in there red leader...........


----------



## kittyP (Dec 24, 2009)

Wrapping is all done (well the stuff that is going to be opened tomorrow) and they look very pretty, if I do say so myself. 
All packed in to bags evenly weighted so not to be too much of a strain with back packs full of clothes and stuff. 

Should really head off. 

Last bit of cider.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 24, 2009)

Damn it. I went over the 7000 post mark and hadn't even noticed.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay, I am heading to the Kent badlands so signing off from the drag and ready to drag the heavy bags through the crowded stations and trains for another year. 

Good Christmas people, see you in the new (thread) year for more capers


----------



## cesare (Dec 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Okay, I am heading to the Kent badlands so signing off from the drag and ready to drag the heavy bags through the crowded stations and trains for another year.
> 
> Good Christmas people, see you in the new (thread) year for more capers



Ooo Kent, I lived out there for a while.

Hope you both have a great time!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

Have a good time Bad and kit.

You finished yet Marty?

I have managed to finish my to do list for today....only remaining decision is to go out this evening (dinner with friends) or not..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

No night buses....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have finished! picked up the bourbon, they had run out of american spirit fags though  I have a packet to get me through xmas day though, and a shop in stokie that should have then boxing day


forgot the beans


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> forgot the beans


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS DRAGGERS!!!!! Hope y'all have a good one


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 25, 2009)

You too qoggy  and the rest of you draggers.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Draggers 

my head hurts a bit but all good with tea and coffee in bed x


----------



## cesare (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy Christmas to all you Draggers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 25, 2009)

Same to you all with knobs on, hopefully


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

Just up....first coffee...

Have a great time all!


----------



## cesare (Dec 25, 2009)

No knobs here 

Or is that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 25, 2009)

It's all quiet here. Mum got up to tidy kitchen (required in exchange for me making lunch) and has gone back to bed. I'm on coffee in sitting room, brother on fone to kids in spare room.
I don't think today's going to start until i put 6Music on and start on the Baileys 
Can hear church bells tho


----------



## cesare (Dec 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It's all quiet here. Mum got up to tidy kitchen (required in exchange for me making lunch) and has gone back to bed. I'm on coffee in sitting room, brother on fone to kids in spare room.
> I don't think today's going to start until i put 6Music on and start on the Baileys
> Can hear church bells tho



All quiet here. I did everything left to do in the early hours. including peeling carrots for 8.

I'm being collected at midday.

Might have a bath beforehand


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

Wifey asleep, in-laws bickering in a good way, second coffee imbibed and two choccy biscuits snaffled. Looks like we will be on the late lunch today due to hospital visits but all good. No presents yet


----------



## cesare (Dec 25, 2009)

I seem to have accidentally some whiskey that was left after cooking *hic*


----------



## cesare (Dec 25, 2009)

So I'd better put some coffee on


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

cesare said:


> I seem to have accidentally some whiskey that was left after cooking *hic*





Gonna have a bath, get dressed and then accidently some rum to warm me up before braving the cold, quiet streets of Hackney!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

Rutti Rudolph!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Rutti Rudolph!!!!



Ah I see badassgers is up and in good spirits.

Made it to Kent then?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

Made it here in body at least. Had a boozy night but did not overstep the mark (where is the mark?) with the wine. Listening to Trollope on Radio 7 and mulling (not in a wine way) what to do with myself. Have third coffee with a bit of chocolate in it and messed with the cats head. Hoping that bacon will be on offer soon but all good otherwise. 

Hoping nobody suggests a Christmas walk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2009)

Pretty quiet here - Mum and Mr. QofG's have gone to church but Dad and I are being heathens!!

I am currently making some - more - bread sauce as yesterdays turned out rubbish.

No alcohol or present opening yet, the latter will be over coffee....with maybe a tot of brandy in it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pretty quiet here - Mum and Mr. QofG's have gone to church but Dad and I are being heathens!!


 





> No alcohol or present opening yet, the latter will be over coffee....with maybe a tot of brandy in it



I just accidently put some rum in my second morning coffee...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hoping nobody suggests a Christmas walk



My christmas walk will entail crossing Hackney...I may go the scenic route through the park...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

Laying a Christmas cable


----------



## cesare (Dec 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Gonna have a bath, get dressed and then accidently some rum to warm me up before braving the cold, quiet streets of Hackney!



Christmas is all about acidentallying


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

cesare said:


> Christmas is all about acidentallying



Well the accident happened earlier than planned whilst making the second coffee...as long as I now don't accidently drown in the bath I think it will be okay...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

cesare said:


> Christmas is all about acidentallying



A new word 

Anything that excuses sly early nips of drink is a good thing


----------



## cesare (Dec 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Well the accident happened earlier than planned whilst making the second coffee...as long as I now don't accidently drown in the bath I think it will be okay...



I can't do a second accidentally cos I only had it here for cooking and now it's gone *wistful*

I might accidentally something later at my brother's


----------



## cesare (Dec 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> A new word
> 
> Anything that excuses sly early nips of drink is a good thing



It was a blatant slug rather than a sly nip tbf.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyway in other news:

The lastest Xmas day FB dramas include:

1. A grinch of an ex who will not allow a father (my friend) to speak to his daughter on the phone (he is in Australia)
2. A missing older brother (mine) We have no clue where he is.
3. Someone having to have their car towed this morning...took 3 hours...

Going well so far...


----------



## cesare (Dec 25, 2009)

Ooer.

No dramas here yet, touch wood.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 25, 2009)

Done whole pot of coffee and scram eggz. Got told of for squeezing queer shaped present. 
Might peel something but still seems to be breakfast time.
Plans to accidentally a whole bottle of baileys on hold


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

Breakfast on hold while we wait for sister in-law. Called her and she was crying and spewing so the bacon outlook is bleak for now. Have sneaked a few biscuits though and might accidently a tot of something?!? Have cat on lap now too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2009)

Mr brother has got a puppy for Christmas  He has just phoned us up to tell us and is far more excited about this news that a 49 year old should be! I am demanding pics on facebook.

My second lot of bread sauce has turned out rather nice


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 25, 2009)

What's up with your SiL? Pregnant? Drama queen? Both?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

SIL is indeed the Queen of drama!!! Today's spewing/crying is due to the sort of hangover that is not condusive to seeing family. MIL and wifey have gone over to fix her up and bring her to the family home. In the meantime FIL and I are slouched in the living room farting and eating chocolate. God bless us everyone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 25, 2009)

I hope the church goers are back soon. I want presents!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm playing on the Macbook my mummy bought herself! Got a pic of Bailey's but can't remember how to get pix off the Fujipix camera she bought herself!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

*Picture of accidental glass of post bath rum....*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 25, 2009)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...K4pFON3IE/s1600-h/image-upload-415-768648.jpg

feckarse


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope the church goers are back soon. I want presents!!!!



Queeenie has her priorities right...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...K4pFON3IE/s1600-h/image-upload-415-768648.jpg
> 
> feckarse



hOST AT IMAGESHACK?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> hOST AT IMAGESHACK?



There's no mouse, I can't remember what 'right click' is so I can't save stuff to upload. I hads FORGOTTen/don't know how to use this thing


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> There's no mouse, I can't remember what 'right click' is so I can't save stuff to upload. I hads FORGOTTen/don't know how to use this thing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 25, 2009)

Charming


----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas draggers xx.    Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on toast for breakfast, then drove down to St Paul's and had a walk about, had a coffee listening to the Christmas bells ring out, lovely, Starbucks was open, lots of happy people wandering about, time now for some champers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Charming


----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2009)

mmmmmmmm bucks fizz


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 25, 2009)

I might have a piece of toast  I want to give presents NOW though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> mmmmmmmm bucks fizz





BiddlyBee said:


> I might have a piece of toast  I want to give presents NOW though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

Still not had a drink!!!
Still not opened a present!!
This is worse than that Christmas in the orphanage!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>



I am enjoying it 

how is your Hackney Christmas? I drove down Kingsland Road this morning  all the way from the city to stokie


----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2009)

watching The Santa Clause on the telly, just started, is it any good?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

Sister in-law looks like Oliver Reed, cat is asleep and I have a 360g box of Maltesers on the go. Fucking madhouse here and ting.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> watching The Santa Clause on the telly, just started, is it any good?



The plot starts strong but tapers a bit in the middle. The characterization is too weak really but a solid soundtrack.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The plot starts strong but tapers a bit in the middle. The characterization is too weak really but a solid soundtrack.



mmm, <reaches for remote>


----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2009)

switched to Kiss me kate on t'other side


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

The sun is shining in Hackney...feeling half cut on rum but have managed to pack up my guitar etc and am gonna brave the wild streets and face the family..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sister in-law looks like Oliver Reed,



Should not laugh but


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2009)

so, who else is at work today then?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2009)

kiss me kate was fab, camp fest, and they kept throwing stuff (it was made in 3D) 

White Christmas now


SNOW, SNOW , SNOW SNOW!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> White Christmas now



It is a grey Christmas in Kent. 

Been a nice day thus far. Sister in-law is almost back in one piece and we had a nice salmon and gammon lunch. I got a quality bunch of presents and well happy. Fat Face jumper (mum in-law is a shoe in every year) which is perfect but a little small so might get changed. Plus some good socks and a scarf/hat combo. Also got Family Guy series 8 (WOOO-HOOOO) and a woody Guthrie CD so nothing I did not want. 

Feels a bit odd eating Christmas dinner at 7pm but will all be good I guess. Turkey is on it's way and the Giggly Pigs In Blankets look better than cocaine right now. Text messages from friends and relations are becoming more garbled so the Christmas spirit is clearly being poured in good measure. 

Guinness number seven now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 26, 2009)

Bored now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Bored now



I'm gonna study...if I can manage to stop avoiding it that is...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 26, 2009)

I've got some work to do but my brother's kids (3 of them!!!!!) are due soon and they just manage to fill up the WHOLE HOUSE and it'll be all "What're you doing? Why? Why? Why? Why? Why?"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 26, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've got some work to do but my brother's kids (3 of them!!!!!) are due soon and they just manage to fill up the WHOLE HOUSE and it'll be all "What're you doing? Why? Why? Why? Why? Why?"



No rooms with locks on the doors?


No more baileys?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2009)

just been out to Epping Forest, muddy and icy, there was a little frozen pond, that I so wanted to walk on, but the ice was very thin so I didn't test it out


----------



## Badgers (Dec 26, 2009)

Hungover all to fuck


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hungover all to fuck





I am not hungover but am knackered and stuffed full of food and drink....with more to come this evening when Mr. QofG's brother and his girlfriend come round 

Though all I really feel like doing at the moment is sleeping


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2009)

i'm doing the family thing tomorrow, seems a bit out of synch, driving down the M4 to see folk, give presents, get presents


----------



## marty21 (Dec 28, 2009)

Having a drink with my dad,get a round in, and as I go out for a fag hear him describe me as a "fucking wanker" to his mate, I think it's an affectionate term


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 28, 2009)

Had enough of christmas now. Been to liverpool, birmingham, home, now doing the boy's family, then back at work tomorrow 

Did have fireworks with my gorgeous niece yesterday, and she did her first sparklers... so not all bad


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2009)

In the wilds of East Sussex now. Late due to getting lost and traffic but not hassled. Have also suffered from Yule overload now, even bored of beer and meat!!! Tomorrow evening we are back on our own time again and no more chocolate (well less) gorging. 

Not wishing away the time or wanting the drag back of course. Just want a bit of peace and slobbery


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 28, 2009)

Came back from West Sussex at 11pm yesterday - roads quiet as anything, took about one hour 20 mins 

I'm listening to Andrew Collins do 1979 on 6Music and _chilling_. Feel great now, barely eaten anything today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2009)

In my study, have been here for 2 days bar having a bath, sleeping in the bedroom and go ou to the shop. have I managed 2 days worth of study though? NO.


----------



## prunus (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not coming in here, because these are not drag days, they are holidays.

You lot are all just wrong 'uns, posting in here on holidays


----------



## Epico (Dec 28, 2009)

Holidays are over for some of us sunshine.


----------



## cesare (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been working today, heh.


----------



## prunus (Dec 28, 2009)

Epico said:


> Holidays are over for some of us sunshine.





cesare said:


> I've been working today, heh.



God will strike down your very souls to Hell!!! 

Anyway, I'm not here...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 28, 2009)

Am contemplating adding some vodka to my diet coke.

I have to go back to work tomorrow - fuck sake


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2009)

Have resorted to looking for a new job and filling in applications, I will clearly do ANYTHING to avoid studying... 


The drag has returned....


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2009)

cesare said:


> I've been working today, heh.



haha


----------



## cesare (Dec 28, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> haha



I was waiting for that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 28, 2009)

bloody heck, bank holiday drag a go go....just back from hostelry, nicely stocious


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> o....just back from hostelry, nicely stocious


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 28, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


>


Stocious
Submitted by musicintheblood on May 8, 2007 - 4:39pm. United KingdomScotland
Definition:
To be incredibly drunk.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

Good morning to all of those who have to work today...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

*waves at ruti*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *waves at ruti*



*waves back

I'm dressed...ready for appointment at the job centre.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor you lot


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor you lot



.....and why are YOU up?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> *waves back
> 
> I'm dressed...ready for appointment at the job centre.


G'luck


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> .....and why are YOU up?



Fuck knows  Woke up at 8am then started thinking about that bloke in China so got up and turned on the radio 

Now I am making plans to clean my fridge.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Now I am making plans to clean my fridge.



Mine needs doing as well....perhaps now i'm unemployed I will do it...another thing I can do to avoid studying.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

There are lots of things I thought I might so with all this spare time I have but....you know


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

Clean fridges all round then?  

I'm bloody freezing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm wearing a woolly hat in the house


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

I've turned my silly little heater on and my goose pimples are slowly getting smaller


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2009)

There is no fucking point to us being here today  I am angry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

No post?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> No post?



Not yet - there may be some later but it is always a bit patchy, understandably, at this time of year. Anmd the only phone calls we have had are from friends/family!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

Ufffffffff job centre done...now the HB office!


*cries


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Ufffffffff job centre done...now the HB office!
> 
> 
> *cries



When I signed on the JC asked if I wanted to claim CT and HB and did it for me...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> When I signed on the JC asked if I wanted to claim CT and HB and did it for me...



Yeah but...I am pre-empting their future letter which will ask to see a copy of my bank statement and my last five wage slips...


*one step ahead....for my sins


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

You're doing it right. IT SUCKS SO BADLY but...it's not so bad if you jump through their hoops before they even put them up


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

So...mission to bank and HB office has been temporarily postponed due to getting soaked on my walk back from Library.


.......drag on...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're doing it right. IT SUCKS SO BADLY but...*it's not so bad if you jump through their hoops before they even put them up *



Yes...I am doing this so that I feel like it's my choice and that I am not being forced to...I  have issues with authority.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

They are not authority. They are there to assist you in receiving what you are entitled to. Tell them what to do if neccessary.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor draggers 

I am now fully fucking sick of Christmas. Almost would rather be back in the drag (not quite) now. In Sussex with the old fella and had a hearty breakfast. Heading back to Kent shortly and then the haul back to London. Can't wait to be back on my own time zone.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2009)

One piece of post...one fucking piece of post. 

And I have to sit here, feeling like shit, until 4.30pm 

Still we do have custard creams...and chcocolate


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Is boss there Qoths? Can't you leave? Or at least have an extremely long lunch?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

I have christmas cake, clementines a mince pie, turkey sarnie, erm.... think that's it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

I have All Bran and pesto. Xmas is banned from my house now, apart from pineapply based booze drinks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have christmas cake, clementines a mince pie, turkey sarnie, erm.... think that's it



Organised!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is boss there Qoths? Can't you leave? Or at least have an extremely long lunch?



Boss is here so no leaving early - she is a bit "Well, this is a working day!!" 

Thought about having a long lunch but then I would have to stay until 5.30pm and I just can't


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Have eaten far, far too much ham.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Organised!


Got given it yesterday at the inlaws... we have hardly any food at home  

I'll have your ham Badgers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

Just won at scrabble....and I am thinking what to call the new dragging thread...New year = new thread.


*eyes on the prize.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

We just stopped in a farm shop (Old Spot Farm) in Newick and I could have brought the whole shop. So much healthy decent foody goodness. Was quite restrained and even resisted the massive selection of amazing chilli sauces. Did get some Marmite cheddar and some Morrocan lamb sausages


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

In other news:

I have it on good authority that Stella is hanging out at home with a go-go hamster after giving her niece the adult version of the book, 'Where the wild things are'.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did get some Marmite cheddar and some Morrocan lamb sausages


*invites self round for tea*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Just won at scrabble....and I am thinking what to call the new dragging thread...New year = new thread.
> 
> 
> *eyes on the prize.



Hmmmmm.... 

I suppose that we need a 2010 thread to usher in the new improved lives we will be leading and the new found passion for our jobs?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> *invites self round for tea*



You would have actually died in this shop Bee. There were so many jars of stuff and things. Some damn good looking honey and jars of 'chocolate curd' and lemon cheese spread!!!!!???!! Stuff


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2009)

My Uncle got some Marstons Marmite for Xmas. This intrigued me. Marmite and Beer: together at last. Unfortunately, I didn't get to try any because it would have meant talking to my Uncle. 

Just thinking of having a Westons Organic right now and settling down to play The Ballad Of Gay Tony on the Xbox. Suck on that, draggers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> In other news:
> 
> I have it on good authority that Stella is hanging out at home with a go-go hamster after giving her niece the adult version of the book, 'Where the wild things are'.



I am now a paedophile  Qoths made me do it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2009)

Three hours to go - wonder how many custard creams I can eat in three hours?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> I suppose that we need a 2010 thread to usher in the new improved lives we will be leading and the new found passion for our jobs?



You can have a new thread when I get a job - fair?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am now a paedophile  Qoths made me do it



Ha ha


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You can have a new thread when I get a job - fair?


it'll be a fifty-thousander then


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Three hours to go - wonder how many custard creams I can eat in three hours?



with or without puking?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You can have a new thread when I get a job - fair?



Oi... new year, new thread....the freshness may actually bring about the unemployment change we need....

*eyes on the prize.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> with or without puking?



Tbh the way things are going here either


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You would have actually died in this shop Bee. There were so many jars of stuff and things. Some damn good looking honey and jars of 'chocolate curd' and lemon cheese spread!!!!!???!! Stuff


I have been known to go a bit funny in farm shops, mainly around the cheese counters  

Oooh I'm due some new honey soon... I've managed to deplete my stocks with all the porridge I'm eating.



NVP said:


> Just thinking of having a Westons Organic right now and settling down to play The Ballad Of Gay Tony on the Xbox. Suck on that, draggers.




I have marstons marmite 



Rutita1 said:


> Oi... new year, new thread....the freshness may actually bring about the unemployment change we need....
> 
> *eyes on the prize.


This lady knows.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh well then


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Listening to R.E.M. and heading onto the M25 near to Clackett Lane services. Sadly I can't face a BK XLBDCB so the whole thing just feels a bit empty and pointless


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh well then



What????? You are accepting it sooooooooooooooo easily? 

((((stella))))

Had the fight knocked out of ya....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor Stella


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor Stella



I expected more of a battle TBH. 


In other news:

I am drinking a glass of red....drowning my sorrows inside the house whilst the rain drowns everything outside the house...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

I chose my battles carefully. I won the last one, as I predicted. This one I'm not arsed about.

My mate is coming over with Peruvian rum at 4pm and we're gonna smash a pineapple


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have marstons marmite



Is it any good? It sounds nice if possibly the yeastiest thing on the whole planet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

Bit of cream and you've got a pina colada 

It is nice NVP, not as nice as guinness marmite, but still nice... got a spare jar if you want it?


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bit of cream and you've got a pina colada



In marmite?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Bit of cream and you've got a pina colada



Have I? *texts mate to bring cream* Ra!


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It is nice NVP, not as nice as guinness marmite, but still nice... got a spare jar if you want it?



Seriously? Yes please!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My mate is coming over with Peruvian rum at 4pm and we're gonna smash a pineapple



No wonder you don't care! Nowt else to do with this day-o-rain.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

NVP said:


> In marmite?


bleurgh no 



5t3IIa said:


> Have I? *texts mate to bring cream* Ra!


Ah, and coconut cream too 



NVP said:


> Seriously? Yes please!


I think we have a few at home, so I can spare one. Will have to think about how to package it though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Just stopped at the services and the c*nts have a Wimpy not a BK. Another example of broken Britain and mediocrity in my opinion. 

In other news I concur that the Marstons Marmite is a safe pair of hands.


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think we have a few at home, so I can spare one. Will have to think about how to package it though



That's very kind, Bee, thanks.  Don't bother if it's too much hassle, though. There's nothing to stop me buying one, after all.


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Another example of broken Britain and mediocrity in my opinion.



I agree.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2009)

Am now trying to stave off a headache that has just started....probably due to over consumption of chocolate and custard creams


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Is Marstons still about in shops? 
Not seen it for a while? 

Need to get more of that and would love some more Guinness Marmite but they have been out a while now. In total my Marmite stock is below the 2kg level which is a worry, especially with a slim chance of snow.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2009)

back from Bath, rained the WHOLE journey, A4,M4,M40, never stopped at all, now I'm home, it isn't raining any more  just had some chocolate for lunch


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

In other news the two Peperami Wideboys and one of the two packs of crisps are eaten. I give the snack a 6/10 but still feel a bit cheated by the motorway services price of £4.70


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

NVP said:


> That's very kind, Bee, thanks.  Don't bother if it's too much hassle, though. There's nothing to stop me buying one, after all.


If you can't get any let me know


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news the two Peperami Wideboys and one of the two packs of crisps are eaten. I give the snack a 6/10 but still feel a bit cheated by the motorway services price of £4.70


£4.70 for a pepperami  I'd have waited til I got home!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> In other news the two Peperami Wideboys and one of the two packs of crisps are eaten. I give the snack a 6/10 but still feel a bit cheated by the motorway services price of £4.70



haha


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again until something happens to make it alright: I MISS PEPPERAMI!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again until something happens to make it alright: I MISS PEPPERAMI!



I had some mini ones the other day and they just made me burp a lot. Still ate them all though!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again until something happens to make it alright: I MISS PEPPERAMI!


 thought you had steak the other day?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Nah. Been thinking about it though. Really it's only because I fancy a big night out with dinner and expensive wine.

Thought I might have some happy-reared outside-running-about chicken that my mum had the other day but really didn't fancy it. 

I am different now.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

It was £4.70 for both pepperamis and two packs of crisps. I get all fucking stupid in services, also in duty free and shops and on trains and in life mostly...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am still feeling the warmth of my dad's love for me, after hearing him calling me a fucking wanker  in a way I did goad him into it, he had a go at me after I failed to realise that a few blokes on another table were in the round, if he had been a little more pleasant (difficult for him tbf) I'd have gone back to the bar and got them the drinks (it was a cheap in the liberal club after all) so I told him 'not to make a fucking fuss' and went out for a fag, to hear him call me a fucking wanker to his mate.

when I got back, my dad had bought more drinks and told his mates they were from me, they thanked me, and I told them I hadn't bought them  

above my dad's regular seat, a club wag and put a picture of the moaning fellahs from the muppets 

I did then buy a big round later 


my brother told me he hadn't been for a drink with my dad for about 10 years, because he is always cunty


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Nobody better call me a liar when I tell you about the worm/maggot vending machine I saw


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I am still feeling the warmth of my dad's love for me, after hearing him calling me a fucking wanker



Not the best mate but that sentence did crack me up.... 

He sounds like a bit of a tit to me, guess you have to see him at Winterval


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nobody better call me a liar when I tell you about the worm/maggot vending machine I saw



Who would dare????  I for one will not be doubting your tall country tales.

Marty: I think you need this thread. 


In other news: It's still raining. When in doubt of what to do, have a bath and wash your hair.


Fridge still needs cleaning...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not the best mate but that sentence did crack me up....
> 
> He sounds like a bit of a tit to me, guess you have to see him at Winterval



he'll never change, you know where you are with him tbf, afterwards when he was in the loo, his mate, mick, said, your dad isn't too happy  with you, I told mick, that dad hadn't been happy with me for about 44 years


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Who would dare????  I for one will not be doubting your tall country tales.





I did manage to get some photographic evidence which will follow in due course. Not sure if I should post up the pics of my dads 'Noahs Ark' project though, that could raise a few eyebrows.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> above my dad's regular seat, a club wag and put a picture of the moaning fellahs from the muppets


LOL 



Badgers said:


> Not sure if I should post up the pics of my dads 'Noahs Ark' project though, that could raise a few eyebrows.....


do


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Getting lift home from Kent to Brickstown shortly which makes me very happy. 
I can't wait to do housework and stuff and sleep in my own crappy/uncomfortable/smelly bed again


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

You cleaned before you left


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You cleaned before you left



Think that was stella.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You cleaned before you left



I need to clean more. 
Cleaning is good for the soul. 
Might iron more stuff if there is no cleaning to do then? 
Kitty is making stew using the special sausages of the wonderful farm shop.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Think that was stella.


I'm sure Badgers did too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Think that was stella.



Nah, she just brushed the cat and said 'FUCK' a lot.


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I am still feeling the warmth of my dad's love for me, after hearing him calling me a fucking wanker  in a way I did goad him into it, he had a go at me after I failed to realise that a few blokes on another table were in the round, if he had been a little more pleasant (difficult for him tbf) I'd have gone back to the bar and got them the drinks (it was a cheap in the liberal club after all) so I told him 'not to make a fucking fuss' and went out for a fag, to hear him call me a fucking wanker to his mate.
> 
> when I got back, my dad had bought more drinks and told his mates they were from me, they thanked me, and I told them I hadn't bought them
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Woop!
Woop! 

In the car and heading home  

Left my good umbrella at my dads


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

I cleaned  

I left fridge off and open with a towel under it to get rid of block of freezer ice but now I can't be bothered to clean the rest of it 

I'll have to break out a new cleaning spongey thingy


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Think that was stella.


i'll have to invite her round then, now she has sufficient time on her hands


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

*makes hopeful face* You pay, right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *makes hopeful face* You pay, right?



my gratitude is worth more than money


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

You supply rubber gloves and spongey things?

What are we talking about?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You supply rubber gloves and spongey things?
> 
> What are we talking about?



they can be organised and you'll get a reference at the end of the fortnight.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, I'm intrigued. Can I use 'graitude' to buy fags and pesto?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a LOT of cleaning to do next month. The place has to be done from top to bottom in fact. I am partly looking foward to it but it is not for my benefit so meh. Did do the fridge a while ago but did not defrost. Guess that and the cooker will be the big jobs. Need to air the place big time so no more smoking in the living room


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have a LOT of cleaning to do next month. The place has to be done from top to bottom in fact. I am partly looking foward to it but it is not for my benefit so meh. Did do the fridge a while ago but did not defrost. Guess that and the cooker will be the big jobs. Need to air the place big time so no more smoking in the living room



You missed a trick with being away for Xmas. Perfect time to defrost the fucker.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You missed a trick with being away for Xmas. Perfect time to defrost the fucker.



My sausages stopped this happening


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My sausages stopped this happening



You could have talen them on a tour of South East freezers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

No, people might have eaten them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, you will know for next time


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Next time I will have two freezers. 
Defrosting will be done on a rotation basis. 
Most likely in the summer when sausage intake is lower.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

So close to home now


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 29, 2009)

I've just finished planning out an article I need to get done in the near future. I should really sit down and start writing, but tbh I really don't feel like it.  Mañana...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> I've just finished planning out an article I need to get done in the near future. I should really sit down and start writing, but tbh I really don't feel like it.  Mañana...



Articles, essays...there's a thread for this kind of inertia....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2009)

Woop! 

Home and about 63% unpacked now 
Put all the chocolate in a bowl and hidden in the larder 
Sausages are on the side and I feel fucking relaxed now


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2009)

my BT Vision seems to have packed up, and I have tried turning it on and off again   might have to get some more gubbins tomorrow to make it work again

no telly tonight


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

It's nearly 9am yoy know....Get a drag on everyone!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

just got up, vague plan to tidy the flat, no plans to go anywhere


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

Morning


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

So finally you lot start to show your faces huh? Better late than never I suppose. 

Plans for today start with completing yesterday's bank and HB office mission....It looks though as if it will similarly rain all day again.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

i do have to go to the bank, but i might do that tomorrow, mrs21 has gone off to see her dad, I haven't even got dressed apart from long johns and thermal top


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Feel like plop on a stick
urbanite asleep on the sofa
wifey is fast asleep in bed 
drinking squash and smoking fags


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Good show Marty....don't do drag you don't have to! 

Only 2 days left of this thread...Let's make them count eh?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Feel like plop on a stick
> urbanite asleep on the sofa
> wifey is fast asleep in bed
> drinking squash and smoking fags



Morning poetry from Buggeroffandsmokeboy. Classy!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Morning poetry from Buggeroffandsmokeboy. Classy!



Got that wicked morning feeling. Not feeling or looking mind but I have a nuge urge for the arts today. Those arts maybe a photo of a greenfly on my Guinness or possibly a whole instalation? Who can say what feeds the beast that tears at ya soul on a slushy Monday?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

I am trying to talk myself into leaving the house....it's greyer and more oppressive looking than a hundred grey tanks out there....eeking the last out of my second coffee and having another fag. I have managed to get dressed, which is a start.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Would the ark project photos help a bit RutNoah?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Would the ark project photos help a bit RutNoah?



Yeah...I need cheering up...I love a bit of creativity too.

Let's see them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

It does look like shite out there.

I might go into Town and take back a load of unwanted Xmas stuff.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2009)

i went into work and found i wasn't down till this afternoon so i went home


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i went into work and found i wasn't down till this afternoon so i went home



HaHa!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> It does look like shite out there.
> 
> I might go into Town and take back a load of unwanted Xmas stuff.



Well that sounds productive...might even get something you like as well...worth it!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i went into work and found i wasn't down till this afternoon so i went home


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2009)

Yo dudes....I'm bored!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

You at work?

I'm going to close my eyes and stick my hand out at my CD collection - I'll tell you what I get, hold up.

...

Graham Coxon - Love travels at illegal speeds 

Now I _have_ to listen to it. I made up a law


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> ...
> 
> Graham Coxon - Love travels at illegal speeds
> 
> Now I _have_ to listen to it. I made up a law





I make laws up for myself too.

My new law is that I have to leave the hous at 11am.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> i went into work and found i wasn't down till this afternoon so i went home



harsh
did they tease you at all? 
Is there someone with you?
What gwooaang wrotng?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *You at work?*
> 
> I'm going to close my eyes and stick my hand out at my CD collection - I'll tell you what I get, hold up.
> 
> ...



Yup - but the boss is not in today so at least I don't have to shuffle papers and pretend I am working


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

my new law is that I will get dressed at 11 and do stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

God, she annoys me, that woman 

The last job I had where I had weirdness off the people I worked with was my last perm gig, which is why I was 50/50 gutted/ecstatic to be made redundant  The temp jobs have all been terribly corporate and full of happily ordinary people.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> God, she annoys me, that woman


What woman?


Quick, I only have 8 minutes before I will need to put my self under house arrest for breaking my own laws. 


Hang on..


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

__-


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

I might be breaking my new law in 7 minutes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> __-



I think your cigarette has gone out.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I might be breaking my new law in 7 minutes



I never break my own laws...what's the point?

Bye....I'm no law breaker...things to do!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

<put the handcuffs on>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> What woman?



Qoths boss


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

the senate has just passed a new law, get dressed at some point, and do at least one hour of stuff today


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

More CD pot luck....I cheated and got Nevermind


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh dear god someone had made the most disgusting smell in the ladies loo  I feel tainted just by bring in the stenchy air in there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

Has  Mr Kippers have an inside litter tray? Isn't it _awful_ when you're happily sitting about and the stench of warm cat food floats through? :voms:

I've _got_ to get rid of this cat. How can I do it?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear god someone had made the most disgusting smell in the ladies loo  I feel tainted just by bring in the stenchy air in there



the others will think it was you  any other suspects ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Has  Mr Kippers have an inside litter tray? Isn't it _awful_ when you're happily sitting about and the stench of warm cat food floats through? :voms:
> 
> I've _got_ to get rid of this cat. How can I do it?



RSPCA re-homing?



marty21 said:


> the others will think it was you  any other suspects ?



Yes - the two girls from the shop...I shall be interrogating them later. Or just giving them some air freshner!

In other news the amount of work that has come in today's post......none!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> RSPCA re-homing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Re-homing? Is that how you got Kippers? Know anything about it?

No work on this grey day when you could be Mario Karting


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Awake I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Re-homing? Is that how you got Kippers? Know anything about it?
> 
> No work on this grey day when you could be Mario Karting



Nah - we got Mr. K. from a girfriend of my brothers.

CPL has a bit of info about re-homing

http://www.cats.org.uk/catcare/faq_rescue.asp

And there is a lot more infor towards the bottom of this page 

http://www.catchat.org/rehome.html


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> RSPCA re-homing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are they generally skanky?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

I need to get off the sofa, and get ACTIVE


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> are they generally skanky?



One of them has the potential to be, the other looks like she doesn't shit evah!

I bet it's the latter - it's always the unassuming ones


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

RIGHT, i'm getting dressed NOW, will put some music on to get me going, IPOD on random shuffle and the first tune is Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

oh god.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> oh god.



"Oh god" in general or specifcally to Marty? 

How's yer pee hole?


----------



## Voley (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm gonna go and get horrendously fucked up on drugs right now if you lot don't mind.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

it was a oh god (i want to die) oh god


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

are you guys seriously at work?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> are you guys seriously at work?



I fucking am  and  again


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

EVERYTHING is seriously irritating me today

can you make mashed potato then heat it up again later?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> EVERYTHING is seriously irritating me today
> 
> can you make mashed potato then heat it up again later?



Yeah, course. Stick some cheese on top.

I'm not at work. 1, I don't have a job and 2. I am a sad bastard


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

well seeing as my life is work thats why I'm here, and I don't eat cheese...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I fucking am  and  again





tribal_princess said:


> EVERYTHING is seriously irritating me today



Is this because the ark pictures never got posted?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel better now I have seen the Ark


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Two by two...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

it's a mighty ark 

I have made bubble n squeak, with the last of the left overs, mash, sprouts, carrots/parsnips, along with some black pudding and bacon

nom


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

I want hash


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

wtf


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

He has taken out Indiana Jones insurance for the ark and all is well.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

gonna sort out the telly, fucking bt vision 

<shakes fist>


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

pmsl you fell for bt vision!!!!!   can tell you're old


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> pmsl you fell for bt vision!!!!!   can tell you're old



couldn't be arsed with sky, and the old me still hates murdoch

<shakes fist >


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

ahahahahahahahahaaa!!!!!! thats what you get for having morals!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ahahahahahahahahaaa!!!!!! thats what you get for having morals!!!!



aye


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't do the Murdoch thing ever, not if it was free


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2009)

There are many avenues to explore before deciding on bt fucking vision though


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> There are many avenues to explore before deciding on bt fucking vision though



their cyberspace works ok, never had any problems with that, and it's the first time something has gone wrong

gonna call them


if the BT phone works

obvs


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Missions accomplished! 

I have returned home from the grey cold drag of a world outside.

Unfortunately I have returned to abuse from picknoseman'smodel because he FAILED this morning and went to work early. I shall live though....more important decisions like whether to have sweet or salty porridge await me....

Nice ark Badgers...your dad is on a mission eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2009)

We are so bored here, however my colleague has promised to come back from lunch with food ...which is the only thing keeping me sane/going at the moment!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Nice ark Badgers...your dad is on a mission eh?



He is not complete without a project


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm bored.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Embracing the sloth here 

Watching The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe on iPlayer and lazing


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Having salty porridge...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Is it warming your feets?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is it warming your feets?



Not yet no... Perhaps I should try filling my slippers with it?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Valium warmed my feet for breakfast alongside some hot buttery toast


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll have to fire up the portable telly til next week


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

My life is quite weird. It's like everytime I actually _give in_ and say 'Argh, am bored' something happens.

My mate rang and I'm now going to see Take That: The Musical in East Croydon tonight  Not quite teh Groucho but that wasn't that great. Nice stair carept though/


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'll have to fire up the portable telly til next week



Can't you just plug the aerial directly into the telly, like in the old days?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can't you just plug the aerial directly into the telly, like in the old days?



probably, I have a freeview box upstairs, it's a lot of messing around tbf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> probably, I have a freeview box upstairs, it's a lot of messing around tbf



Come on, it's worth it. You'll be pissed off with 5 channels soon enough, believe me.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Put the radio on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Put the radio on



Yeah - 6Music - freeview 707


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll probably have a dvd fest


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Crisp packets are rustling and the choccy bowl is not far away 

Feeling heavy of laze now


----------



## Ms T (Dec 30, 2009)

I've done two days work this week and am in again tonight. And on New Year's Day.  Never get a job in broadcasting, people.  It's not remotely glamorous, and you have to work at Xmas.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Ms T (Dec 30, 2009)

I need to go out to pick up an order from Argos but it's miserable and cold.  Much better hanging out with the Draggers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

Argos! I saw an advert and I wanted something! What was it? Bugger!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Cash for gold?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

Nooo soemthin from Argos! What _was_ it?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

step ladder? I can't seem to find our one - it has to be here somewhere, it's not a massive flat


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 30, 2009)

Dragging from my sick bed today. I think I might give up food.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor Bee!


Great for a new year detox though...trying to be positive me..


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Dragging from my sick bed today. I think I might give up food.



(((Bee))) 

Something not agreeing with you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm going to weigh my boob cuz Trashy told me to


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 30, 2009)

I've not got much to detox from Ru.





Badgers said:


> Something not agreeing with you?


pretty much, but dunno what. Back to docs next week.

Lol stells, mine are tiny


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

sorted out some clothes, put some washing on, failed to fix the tv, had some cigarettes, about to hang the washing up, spotted another leak in the ceiling (it's ok, roofer is going to sort it ) about to have another cup of tea, then driving to kings x to meet mrs21 off the train and give her a lift home


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm going to weigh my boob cuz Trashy told me to



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Boobs on scales is a thread in itself 

Just poured glass of vino and feeling sleepy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 30, 2009)

I tried!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Narnia is mental


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Narnia is mental



I watched it yesterday 

Try harder stella. Post a pic and we'll tell you where you're going wrong.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

I want stuff
Second sofa and stuff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2009)

My colleague is letting me go at 4.00pm - yipee!!

Am off to see if I can spend some more M&S vouchers on sale items that I don't really need


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Dark approaching and not yet dressed so must be nap time


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 30, 2009)

We have a sofa type thing that doesn't really fit in our flat Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> We have a sofa type thing that doesn't really fit in our flat Badgers



DHL it over with some cakes x

Aslan just died so a bit bleak here


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

off out for a drive


----------



## Yetman (Dec 30, 2009)

Morning draggers ¨cool¨

So I´m still in Spain, these fucking terrorists have caused me no end of hassle because they´ve now become really checky and serious at the airport and I couldnt get through with my expired passport. Should be home soon though, will write again when I know whats happening. Say hello to the goldfish for me ")

Lots of love
Yetman


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Carbon footprint Marty? 

Am too lazy to drive or walk now, just about coping with sitting down


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Morning draggers ¨cool¨
> 
> So I´m still in Spain, these fucking terrorists have caused me no end of hassle because they´ve now become really checky and serious at the airport and I couldnt get through with my expired passport. Should be home soon though, will write again when I know whats happening. Say hello to the goldfish for me ")
> 
> ...



In exile in Spain eh?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2009)

Time to change clothes and go out again...can't be bothered!

Will need to make a new law...it' the only way I get anything done.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Him and Franco were like brothers back in the day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 30, 2009)

No cakes here Badgers, sorry.

Goldfish says hello yets.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Down to one smoke
Last glass of red wine
Vodka but no mixer (squash?) 

May be forced to go outside at this rate


----------



## Ms T (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't.  It's bloody horrible out there.  I went to Argos to pick up my dumbells (for New Year health kick) and Lidl (for tons of fruit and veg for similar).  It's freezing.  Am now going to make soup and have a nap before work.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Carbon footprint Marty?
> 
> Am too lazy to drive or walk now, just about coping with sitting down





my bad!  traffic was light, and Mrs21 was happy as larry to get a lift home


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Don't.  It's bloody horrible out there.  I went to Argos to pick up my dumbells (for New Year health kick) and Lidl (for tons of fruit and veg for similar).  It's freezing.  Am now going to make soup and have a nap before work.



did you carry the dumbells one in each hand on the way home ?

I have some, had them for years, they are great door stops


----------



## Ms T (Dec 30, 2009)

No, I put them in the wicker basket of my bike (all 10kg) and rode home in an unsteady fashion.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Don't.  It's bloody horrible out there.  I went to Argos to pick up my dumbells (for New Year health kick) and Lidl (for tons of fruit and veg for similar).  It's freezing.  Am now going to make soup and have a nap before work.



Yuck is it not? 

Had to go out and grab cider/wine/veg but done now and not leaving the flat again. Lazed today away and liked it


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2009)

No dragging for me today. Feeling better than yesterday and have lots to do round the house


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2009)

Am feeling awful today - had this overnight which apart from being a bit scary meant I didn't sleep well  

http://www.msrc.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=show&pageid=1418

So now I am sitting at work feeling knackered and - despite having 2, yes, 2 pieces of work - still angry that I am here when really there is fuck all to do


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2009)

Morning all....at home doing some washing and easing into the end of the year....Not sure if i'll go out tonight...there is something wonderful about not starting the new year with a hangover.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh ffs Qoths. I can't believe your shit job


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh ffs Qoths. I can't believe your shit job



Yeah...I hope they pay you decently for this torture queenie..


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2009)

Why are you at all work qoggy?   you should be at home resting up! Hope you had some vallies to ease it?


----------



## the button (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm the only one here today. 

So far, I have: -

* accepted a meeting invitation for 22 January
* er.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh ffs Qoths. I can't believe your shit job





BiddlyBee said:


> Why are you at all work qoggy?   you should be at home resting up! Hope you had some vallies to ease it?





Rutita1 said:


> Yeah...I hope they pay you decently for this torture queenie..



Thanks all  - yeah they pay me okay I suppose and I did think about staying at home today but sometimes internal politics/personalities means it is 'easier' to come in and leave early, which is what I am planning to do.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2009)

Stella, how is the job hunting going?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Am feeling awful today - had this overnight which apart from being a bit scary meant I didn't sleep well
> 
> http://www.msrc.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=show&pageid=1418
> 
> So now I am sitting at work feeling knackered and - despite having 2, yes, 2 pieces of work - still angry that I am here when really there is fuck all to do



god, I am SO paranoid about those! I dunno if I've had one yet tho, I get like tight chest feelings, but tbh it's probably because I've been caining the weed too much init


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> god, I am SO paranoid about those! I dunno if I've had one yet tho, I get like tight chest feelings, but tbh it's probably because I've been caining the weed too much init



Luckily I've only had it a few times - it feels like my ribs are being squeezed and I can't open them up enough which makes me feel like I can't breathe very well 

Last night was worse 'cos it happened during the night so woke me up and I was all confused and shit. 

It's better now though I still feel like I can't expand my ribs properly and I keep taking really big breaths to try to make myself feel calmer.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

I really dunno how you can work so much with it, does the heat affect you much, tis why I theoretically can't work, heat on public transport, find me a job that'll sub taxis there and back and I'd be fine


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 31, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Stella, how is the job hunting going?



Nothing happening  I haven't applied for anything recently, but I did a couple of weeks ago so might hear soon. I am choosing to believe the agency when they say it'll pick up in January.

I am very very lucky and my mum is helping me with rent and bills at the moment so I am not _totally terrified_ all the time. 

Life should get back to normal on the 4th and I'll be onto the agency and in tip top form and super keen and full of zeal.

How about you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I really dunno how you can work so much with it, does the heat affect you much, tis why I theoretically can't work, heat on public transport, find me a job that'll sub taxis there and back and I'd be fine



Yeah heat does get to me and I noticed, for the first time, the cold really affecting me last week. 

I find the overground isn't too bad - luckily the trains to and from Maidenhead tend to be air conditioned in summer. Then it is a shortish bus journey from Paddington to where I work. 

I couldn't manage if I didn't work a day at home each week though. Plus I only work from 10am (should really be 9.30 but no one bothers!)-4.30pm.

However the negative side is that quite often at the weekend and on some evenings I just have to go to bed as I have no energy left to do anything, which fucks me off tbh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2009)

It's got even better here - just been advised that the post has already been collected so that even if we did have work to do (a lot of our work is stuff being despatched, contracts being sent throught the post etc..) we can't now send it our anyway!

So even less point in our being here! I am going to aim for a 3.00pm home time if poss.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How about you?



Have applied for 5 jobs in the last week or so but don't expect a reply (if any) till the 4th or so...

Still looking...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2009)

Am eating porridge....


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah heat does get to me and I noticed, for the first time, the cold really affecting me last week.
> 
> I find the overground isn't too bad - luckily the trains to and from Maidenhead tend to be air conditioned in summer. Then it is a shortish bus journey from Paddington to where I work.
> 
> ...



lol anything too hot OR too cold is hella bad! can't fucking win!!! 

I just used to sleep the whole weekend when I was working, can never get a full time job again, I really dunno how I managed... fuck 40 hours a week!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> Am eating porridge....



Am drinking coffee


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2009)

just drove into the city (morgate) and bought some supplies, now back home, can't imagine I'll travel too far from the sofa for the next 15 hours or so


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

am sitting at my mac, listening to ian brown, feeling very ill and tired, smoking a faaag.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm thinking about doing the washing up


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm thinking about doing the washing up



ahhh just do it and it's done then  I've been doing loadsa washing up recently  I have pink marigolds


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm in charge of the office today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ahhh just do it and it's done then  I've been doing loadsa washing up recently  I have pink marigolds



I need to choose a good radio station. Supreme FM I think 

Drcarnage: are you in charge cuz there's no one else there?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 31, 2009)

Poor Qoths! That sounds horrid! Get yourself out of there as early as you can. 

I am on my second pot of tea. The boy is still in bed!


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I need to choose a good radio station. Supreme FM I think



oh totally, gotta be done, I choose to clean and cook listening to cheesy old skool garage or shitty ministry albums


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Drcarnage: are you in charge cuz there's no one else there?



erm, well, yes. 

But I'm doing a damn fine job!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> oh totally, gotta be done, I choose to clean and cook listening to cheesy old skool garage or shitty ministry albums



Cream Live 97 on cassette I think 



drcarnage said:


> erm, well, yes.
> 
> But I'm doing a damn fine job!



Keep at it!


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cream Live 97 on cassette I think


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Keep at it!



Seeing as it's New Year's Eve I'm going to let the staff leave early and buy them a drink in the pub.

I'm such an awesome boss.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope you are abusing the right to free personal phonecalls.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I hope you are abusing the right to free personal phonecalls.



We can make personal calls any time we like, so today's not much different.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

your boss sounds like a right pussyclaat.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2009)

mug of tea and some biscuits I think


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> your boss sounds like a right pussyclaat.



The boss today is awesome though.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

god I need to go to sleep

mustn't


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2009)

YaaaWWWWNnnnnnnn!!!! 

Morning my dragging cohorts, trust we are all well and keeping the coal fires burning today? I managed a hefty amount of NYE sleep last night and feeling close to human now, just one more coffee needed and then the day can begin. Done some w*rk today but only a whiff and it was financially helpful. Anyhoo, just gotta run a bath, select my handbags and gladrags for the wacky, zany, edgy night that marks the end of this fetid turd of a year


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

Why does cold leftover chicken taste so much nicer than freshly cooked chicken?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 31, 2009)

_Finally_ cleaned inside the fridge! How _exciting_ 

Not sure what to do with myself now. Few hours before pre-NYE nap time. Fancy a livener but it's the wrong time for it. Should really go shopping for comedown supplies for tomorrow but am not dressed.

*sigh*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2009)

Get on with it Stella....they plan is a good one and will be worth it!


In other news...I can smell burning rubber from the washing machine and am listening to radio 4.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2009)

Washing done, washing up done, hoovered, cleaned the bathroom, and put away all the clean clothes... i'm done and not moving


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 31, 2009)

I really need to mop my sitting room laminate  but is that something I want to be getting into at this hour?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2009)

What time are you off out? It's only just past half two


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, it is?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2009)

might have a nap tbf


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh god *holds head in hands* I just don't know what to do with myself *head*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2009)

One of the directors came down and basically admitted that there is no point in us all being here and that we should perhaps have closed earlier except "one or two" customers have been told that we are open until 5.30pm so we are going to stay open!

But, hey, we are having a glass of wine at 4.00pm! I don't want a glass of fucking wine, I want to go home


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2009)

Sod the mopping and plan your outfit for tonight. I'm watching singin in the rain


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2009)

Dara o'brien on the tellycube, wifey in the bath and NYE is shaping up nicely it seems.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Dec 31, 2009)

finally finished VAT change work, which should hopefully mean no calls tomorrow.  I love working from my bed.

now to start thinking about eating, washing, dressing and going out.  have to be at a pub in old street in three and a half hours.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 31, 2009)

Worked last night and was surprisingly busy.    Had three hours sleep and am trying to summon up the energy to go to the greengrocer's for some essential celery.    Hendo has a cold and is in bed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 31, 2009)

45 minutes to go - and I have a glass of red wine!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 31, 2009)

Yay for drinking at work!  There was loads of booze this week at work left over from the Xmas trolley so we all had a glass as soon as the 6 o'clock news was out of the way.  And we had takeaway curry on Tuesday - woohoo.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2009)

watching 'the thick of it' from the start! didn't watch it at all when it first came out


----------



## Ms T (Dec 31, 2009)

I've just seen that Elf is on at 5.15.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2009)

I've just set it to record.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 31, 2009)

Might wake hendo up in a minute - he loves Elf.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2009)

My flat is freezingggggggggggggggggg!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2009)

my flat is warm

is *this* the last post of the decade on the drag? the last post on the drag EVAH!!!!111

HNY draggers xx


----------



## prunus (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2009)

prunus said:


> Nope.



you are quite correct sir


----------



## prunus (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 1, 2010)

I am at work.  It is dragging.  I feel like shit.  

That is all.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2010)

I just feel a bit tired, might well have a nap this afternoon, my snoring was VERY LOUD last night apparently


----------



## Ms T (Jan 1, 2010)

Nearly lunchtime.  Sausage sandwiches were provided this morning by management as a New Year treat/consolation.  Don't tell the Daily Mail!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Nearly lunchtime.  Sausage sandwiches were provided this morning by management as a New Year treat/consolation.  Don't tell the Daily Mail!



tax payers money !!!!!!!!!!!! <explodes>


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> tax payers money !!!!!!!!!!!! <explodes>


haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 1, 2010)

Just like to say....my head hurts


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2010)

having some hot chocolate, was going to have some horlicks chocolate orange stuff, best of date August 2004, decided to throw that one out instead 

the hot chocolate has a best before May 2010 so I should be safe enough


----------



## Ms T (Jan 1, 2010)

Things are looking up.  Some prosecco has arrived.  But I don't really fancy it, I have to say.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 1, 2010)

Three hours to go.    My head is hurty and I am incredibly tired.  I am trying to eat my way out of it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 1, 2010)

Ms T.

Comfort and drag support can be found here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 1, 2010)

***** Thread closed *****​


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I was channelling an Irish Priest


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2016)

Badgers said:


> I insist on it


----------

